# Habéis visto el Ibex35. Febrero: Si te ves cuatro huevos, la entrada en Bankia te ha salido mal de n



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

Opción 2 para el hilo


Mus banean fijo.


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

alquilo espacio para publicidad

Y una buena noticia para los que nos hemos metido en la banca.

*Las autoridades bancarias suavizan los exámenes al sector financiero*



> Las autoridades europeas *exigirán a la gran banca que su nivel de capital no caiga por debajo del 5,5%* de sus activos en caso de una gran crisis. Esa cifra es más dura que la exigida en los fallidos exámenes de 2011 (5%, un listón que Bankia o los bancos irlandeses, posteriormente rescatados, superaron), pero *está por debajo de lo que venía sugiriendo el BCE*. Las fuentes consultadas apuntan que el anuncio es aún vago: hay que desvelar el resto de condiciones del ejercicio (la caída del PIB prevista, por ejemplo) para fijar con exactitud el grado de dureza final.



Las autoridades bancarias suavizan los exámenes al sector financiero | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

poleeeeeeeee!!


----------



## sinnombrex (31 Ene 2014)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Malvender (31 Ene 2014)

Compren vilesa hermanos


----------



## Mr. Blonde (31 Ene 2014)




----------



## Montegrifo (31 Ene 2014)

A por ellooooooooosssss!!!!!!!!1


----------



## egarenc (31 Ene 2014)




----------



## Sr. Pérez (1 Feb 2014)

Póngame dos. Para especular quiero.


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

Por defecto de forma del hilo creado por Ane, damos este por válido.
El Tema mítico no puede faltar

Considérese que soy totalmente imparcial ya que ambas poles son mías


----------



## mpbk (1 Feb 2014)

venga visita a 9400 y luego a 11200, 

follow me.


----------



## tarrito (1 Feb 2014)

pero esto qué esss????


ea! pues ahora me apetece abrir hilo
:XX:


----------



## santaclaus (1 Feb 2014)

Cojo sitio para mes mítico y yo veo una docena :Baile:


----------



## mpbk (1 Feb 2014)

habéis visto la caida de amazon??? ayer lo pensé, menudo profit se marcaron ayer, mirad volumen y superar antigua R con divergencias.


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

*Banco Santander aprueba el pago de dividendo complementario de 1,50€ en febrero*

http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2014/01/30/actualidad/Banco Santander-pagará-1,50€-dividendo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2014)

:: x10000000000


----------



## tarrito (1 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> *Banco Santander aprueba el pago de dividendo complementario de 1,50€ en febrero*
> 
> http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2014/01/30/actualidad/Banco Santander-pagará-1,50€-dividendo.



uuiiii casiiiii
:XX:


----------



## Robopoli (1 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Por defecto de forma del hilo creado por Ane, damos este por válido.
> El Tema mítico no puede faltar
> 
> Considérese que soy totalmente imparcial ya que ambas poles son mías



Estoy de acuerdo. Tiene que ser mítico.


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

las boobs que faltaban







*Berlín y París incumplen con Grecia*


> Las actas confidenciales del FMI de mayo de 2010 revelan que la banca alemana y francesa se deshizo de la deuda griega pese a las promesas de sus Gobiernos



Berlín y París incumplen con Grecia | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## jjsuamar (1 Feb 2014)

Me uno al club.


----------



## burbujas (1 Feb 2014)

cojo sitio


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (1 Feb 2014)

burbujas dijo:


> cojo sitio



todo lo ruso es mejor q asco de jaca joerrrr


----------



## burbujas (1 Feb 2014)

más---


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

os habéis fijado en el brazo oscuro?


----------



## burbujas (1 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> os habéis fijado en el brazo oscuro?



entiendo que ahora postea la forerA ane ::


----------



## Namreir (1 Feb 2014)




----------



## tochito_con_tochito (1 Feb 2014)

Pillo simio mítico


----------



## LDK (1 Feb 2014)

Pillo sitio para comentar el pufo.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2014)

Pole ............................


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Feb 2014)

¿Es este el jilo bueno?


----------



## peseteuro (1 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> venga visita a 9400 y luego a 11200,
> 
> follow me.





si baja a 9400 igual hasta nos pasamos un poco de frenada hasta los 9000. 

Todos esperan tapar hueco y subir así que sería buen momento para crear un poco de pánico


----------



## decloban (1 Feb 2014)




----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

Carlos María es un poco más optimista en el toque por arriba que FranR.
Yo no lo veo tan claro, pero si es así, suerte para los que vais a corto, esos 1000 de movimiento en el canal dan mucho juego



> El Ibex con objetivo en la zona 11.200 puntos aproximadamente, se tomará un descanso, mostrándose lateral entre los 9.300 y los 10.500 hasta bien entrado el verano.









---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 09:27 ----------

Pirata estoy esperando su gráfica de grandes pérdidas de los inversores del Santander.


----------



## Topongo (1 Feb 2014)

Pillo sirio aki también por si acaso. .. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Feb 2014)

Pole y tal.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (1 Feb 2014)

Yo me quedo en el hilo de Enero, donde toda era alcista, todo era felicidad, alegría, jolgorio... El de febrero va a ser un funeral.


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Feb 2014)

Re FranR ero:
Febrerillo loco, unas veces por mucho, otras por poco


----------



## paulistano (1 Feb 2014)

Dejad de trollear a Calopez 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanfer (1 Feb 2014)

Pillo sitio.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

Para que no haya discusión sobre hilos y nadie se enfade, subo éste y personalmente dicto mi decisión tonomónica.

Cuando me levante de la siesta y acabe de mear, el hilo que esté arriba para mí será el válido.

(igualo mi nº de post en ambos hilos)


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Feb 2014)

Es el mes ideal para el jato cortilargista.
Podemos estar en un mega HCH irnos a 8000 o despues del rebote subir a 12000.

Me voy a tomar el vermú.
Hasta el lunes.


----------



## decloban (1 Feb 2014)

Aquí tenéis un articulo de lo que esta pasando supuestamente con Deoleo.

DEOLEO ¿Qué se cuece estos últimos días? | GESPROBOLSA


----------



## Xiux (1 Feb 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


>



es Kate, madrina oficial del hilo :


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Aquí tenéis un articulo de lo que esta pasando supuestamente con Deoleo.
> 
> DEOLEO ¿Qué se cuece estos últimos días? | GESPROBOLSA



yo espero que el autor del blog no me canee. pero desde el respeto, este anunciaba como depeche a bombo y platillo que codere iba a petarlo. falló.

otros artículos sí son acertados, claro. pero hace ver que a veces se usan en determinados intereses si me pongo a pensar mal.

yo creo que es forero y todo. un saludo


pero por supuesto, la info que da es valiosa.


----------



## decloban (1 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo espero que el autor del blog no me canee. pero desde el respeto, este anunciaba como depeche a bombo y platillo que codere iba a petarlo. falló.
> 
> otros artículos sí son acertados, claro. pero hace ver que a veces se usan en determinados intereses si me pongo a pensar mal.
> 
> ...



Ya te digo yo que la info que da no es nueva y me atrevería a decir de donde la ha sacado :XX:

Solo he puesto el enlace porque me era mas cómodo en vez de redactar yo lo que pensaba que había pasado esta semana con OLE y hacia donde vamos.


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2014)

Pillo sitio

---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 13:11 ----------

Bloomberg Industry Leaderboard

Me apunto dos empresas que parecen muy interesantes para posicionarse dentro del sector retailer en USA, principalmente en aquellos que venden productos frescos y perecederos.Es una apuesta personal, creo que amazon a priori no lo va a tener tan facil en este sector. Una cosa es vender libros y productos informaticos o ropa y otra muy diferente comida

kROGER

Whole Foods


----------



## Hannibal (1 Feb 2014)

Pillo sitio desde la playa, no muy lejos de donde un ilustre compró zulo, por cierto. 

El lunes espero volver con fuerzas renovadas

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2014)

En europa hay que vigilar

Koninklijke

Morrison

Esta ultima la dejo en interrogante

Sainsbury

A priori no tienen fcf pero puede ser que esten invirtiendo de forma muy agresiva en el negocio, hay que mirar las presentaciones.Ademas el añadido que el ceo acaba de irse, para la cuota de mercado que tienen puede ser una opcion


----------



## docjones (1 Feb 2014)

Pillo sitio bajo el diluvio, pa' que sea fácil localizarlo en el tapatalco.


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

He recibido últimamente varios privados de gente pidiendo consejo sobre inversión a largo, mejores empresas, dividendos, etc. Y sé que Ponzi también los está recibiendo porque así me lo comentan.
Contesto encantado, agradezco la confianza, explico mi operativa y siempre aconsejo no hacer caso a nadie, a mí el primero. Desde luego lo que no recomiendo son valores en concreto. 

Más de uno me ha comentado que no se atrevía a hacer la consulta en el hilo, porque le parecía que no era tema propio del HVEI. Incluso apenas participan, o eso me dicen, porque se ven fuera de lugar. De hecho yo he pasado varios años leyendo el hilo sin participar por eso mismo.

Aunque se habla más de AT, intradías y cortos, somos también bastantes los que buscamos un medio/largo plazo o combinamos ambos métodos.

He hecho hoy a la mañana el balance de fin de mes, los números bastante descalabrados por el bajón del IBEX, pero compruebo aliviado que mi estrategia de mínimo riesgo ha funcionado a la perfección. A la tarde, después de la siesta, colgaré mi operativa y acepto debate sobre inversión a largo.
Espero no ser el único larguista junto a Ponzi en dar la brasa (sé que me entrarás al trapo OoM, incluso los aburridos larguistas tenemos nuestras grandes diferencias ).


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

ponzi, pon la pagina esa para comparar empresas de firma


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> He recibido últimamente varios privados de gente pidiendo consejo sobre inversión a largo, mejores empresas, dividendos, etc. Y sé que Ponzi también los está recibiendo porque así me lo comentan.
> Contesto encantado, agradezco la confianza, explico mi operativa y siempre aconsejo no hacer caso a nadie, a mí el primero. Desde luego lo que no recomiendo son valores en concreto.
> 
> Más de uno me ha comentado que no se atrevía a hacer la consulta en el hilo, porque le parecía que no era tema propio del HVEI. Incluso apenas participan, o eso me dicen, porque se ven fuera de lugar. De hecho yo he pasado varios años leyendo el hilo sin participar por eso mismo.
> ...




Si ultimamente estoy recibiendo bastantes privados, cosa que me empieza a preocupar porque creo que muchas de estas personas no suelen operar demasiado en bolsa y eso significa que pueden estar pensando entrar sin darse cuenta del riesgo que estan asumiendo.

Hay ciertas consejos que estoy poniendo de forma recurrente:

-No invertir solo basándose en los dividendos
-La bolsa no siempre bate a los depósitos
-Mira bien las empresas
-Diversifica las entradas de forma temporal
-Deja una pequeña parte del capital destinado a la inversión en stand by para aprovecharte de las hipotéticas caídas

Siento ser un cenizo

Creo que lo he comentado ultimamente varias veces, ahora mismo mi estrategia personal (que no tiene porque ser la mejor) es estar invertido en fondos con acciones value y exposición global. Los motivos:

-Hay partes de la bolsa que veo caras y como hacer una cartera medianamente diversificada me parece muy caro por las comisiones bancarias he optado por esta opción (bestinver y metavalor). Aunque me estoy pensando también el fondo de josep prats en abante.

-En los fondos no se pagan comisiones ni de suscripcion ni de reembolso (bestinver mas de un año) ,por lo tanto si la bolsa cae podre piramidar en aquellas empresas que considero buenas

-Temas fiscales


----------



## paulistano (1 Feb 2014)

Lunes descalabro del Popular o por el contrario esas dotaciones para afianzar los test de estrés darán confianza a los mercados? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

Ahora para los test de stress dicen que van a contar la deuda soberana.... 




el hecho de que mucha gente esté entrando en bolsa es para mirarlo, cuidado, y que 2 de los libros (extelepi y alfayate) en navidad sean los más leídos, también dice cosas


ya saben: limpiabotas y bla bla bla


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Si ultimamente estoy recibiendo bastantes privados, cosa que me empieza a preocupar
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Lo mismo pienso yo. Es muy preocupante y te das cuenta que la gente se olvida de lo más necesario que es el sentido común y la preparación.

este es mi modelo de contestación, lo pego de la carpeta de mensajes



> -Primero y lo más importante, conócete a ti mismo. Que el dinero no sea para tí algo que está por encima de todo lo demás. Yo no he dejado de dormir un sólo día por culpa de mis inversiones en bolsa. Creo que se nota en como tomo con sentido del humor las bajadas cuando posteo
> Si no cumples este requisito no metas un duro en bolsa.
> El nerviosismo, la codicia, el stress... llevan a cometer los peores errores
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 14:07 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Lunes descalabro del Popular o por el contrario esas dotaciones para afianzar los test de estrés darán confianza a los mercados?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Paulistano, mira el post con el que hice *la pole* en el hilo, puse enlace a una noticia interesante


----------



## Namreir (1 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo espero que el autor del blog no me canee. pero desde el respeto, este anunciaba como depeche a bombo y platillo que codere iba a petarlo. falló.
> 
> otros artículos sí son acertados, claro. pero hace ver que a veces se usan en determinados intereses si me pongo a pensar mal.
> 
> ...



Hay ciertas empresas como PRISA, CODERE, AMPER ....... en las que no meto un euro ni loco.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (1 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> que 2 de los libros (extelepi y alfayate) en navidad sean los más leídos, también dice cosas




Mejor que se compren esos dos libros que seguir a los de chicharros.info 

Al menos el de Alfayate (el otro no lo he leído) es conservador y no busca dar grandes pelotazos mas bien busca invertir a medio plazo y explica muy bien el tema de gestión de capital.

Desde luego es una buena manera de empezar en bolsa.


----------



## mpbk (1 Feb 2014)

os gusta mi firma?

follow me


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

el de alfayate está bien, el otro no he leído. Además tiene unos videos educativos muy majos en iutub para manejar el PRT e indicadores


----------



## Namreir (1 Feb 2014)

Vocento tambien esta quebrada, espero el dia del juicio final con paciencia y ansiedad.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## goldberg (1 Feb 2014)

Una pregunta Ane...

¿Has comentado por aquí la señal que dio hace unos días ichimoku de venta en IBEX?

Se que esta encima de la nube...pero, ¿Tu que importancia le das a esa señal tan clara?

Un saludo


----------



## decloban (1 Feb 2014)

Yo lo que espero con ansias es poder volver abrir cortos en en sector de la banca. Ha sido un gustazo ir viendo como se despeñaban los valores, y uno ir ganando dinero.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Vocento tambien esta quebrada, espero el dia del juicio final con paciencia y ansiedad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maravedi (1 Feb 2014)

Coló si ya estamos en febrero,poleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> Una pregunta Ane...
> 
> ¿Has comentado por aquí la señal que dio hace unos días ichimoku de venta en IBEX?
> 
> ...




mi opinión en velas es en este caso anterior a ichimoku
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ibex35-febrero-2014-gacelas-entran-sale.html


en ichimoku diario:
señal de venta 1: precio corta a la lenta hace 5 sesiones
señal de venta 2: lenta corta a la rápida ayer
señal de venta 3: pasado-mañana si el precio no cierra por encima de 9900
señal para desconfiar: kumo en 9650 y es muy muy fino los próximos 7 días, especialmente a partir del miércoles.

en ichi semanal (más lento):
alcista aún, pero la lenta ha girado a hacerse plana en espera del corte primero con el precio y luego con la otra (pero eso lo veremos más claro en 1 semana)


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Si ultimamente estoy recibiendo bastantes privados, cosa que me empieza a preocupar porque creo que muchas de estas personas no suelen operar demasiado en bolsa y eso significa que pueden estar pensando entrar sin darse cuenta del riesgo que estan asumiendo.
> 
> Hay ciertas consejos que estoy poniendo de forma recurrente:
> 
> ...



Lo venimos diciendo, el horno está con las puertas abiertas al máximo y están (estamos) entrando sin parar. No hay otra opción, han creado una ratonera perfecta, la gente empieza a acumular capital porque todo está muy mal y ya no se fían de los bancos ni de sus consejos y los plazos fijos no les dan nada. Solo hay un camino y por eso va a subir. 

Lo único es saber cuando se cierra el horno. Suerte


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> [/COLOR]Pirata estoy esperando su gráfica de grandes pérdidas de los inversores del Santander.



Luego te lo pongo, mira si quieres la gráfica con dividendo ajustado 


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

Puedes hacerlo con o sin Pirata, el resultado en términos de beneficios/pérdidas es el mismo. 

Explico mi operativa a largo prometida y los resultados.

Mi idea de inversión es simplemente batir la inflación, con eso me basta. No quiero correr más riesgos, por lo tanto para mí un 5% de plusvalías es un éxito (aunque siempre me ha ido bastante mejor, crucemos los dedos)
He elegido los valores por seguridad, ninguna de estas empresas va a quebrar en los próximos 36 meses, ya que en sus balances tienen caja para cumplir con todas sus obligaciones en ese plazo.
Salvo BME, las otras 3 obtienen mínimo el 70% de sus ingresos fuera de España. No dependen de nuestro mercado interno que se está hundiendo a los infiernos.
Todas ellas garantizan dividendos (según mi precio medio de compra):

BME: 5,66%
SAN: 8,84%
FERROVIAL: 5,12%
IBERDROLA: 6,64%

Esta cartera la empecé a comprar el 11 de noviembre, son dos meses nada más, distintas entradas a distintos niveles. Cometí errores, son fáciles de ver.

30% comprada con el IBEX a 9800
25% comprada con el IBEX a 9400
45% comprada con el IBEX a 10400 

He hecho una simulación de mi cartera real a 100000€, cada valor es el 25% de la cartera. Los resultados en estos dos meses son estos:

(repito no es mi cartera real, es una proyección)








Como se puede ver, los dividendos que ya he cobrado y el hecho de entrar a distintos niveles han evitado las pérdidas que ha provocado la caída del 5% del IBEX. 
Si el IBEX recupera de nuevo a 10400 estaría en 5000€ más de beneficios y si llegara a los 10900 sería 10000€ más (cuentas de la lechera si se ajustan al IBEX).
Y todavía me queda todo lo gordo de los dividendos sin cobrar.
Como se ve las precauciones tomadas de momento me han salvado de entrar en nº rojos.

Hay una operación con Bankia, que es la que me ha dado los 3000 euretes, entrada a corto, calcada a otra que hice en Octubre. Pero las congas no siempre salen bien.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

RESCATE DE ESPAÑA: LA TRAVESIA DEL DESIERTO HA COMENZADO (X)


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> RESCATE DE ESPAÑA: LA TRAVESIA DEL DESIERTO HA COMENZADO (X)



según mi antivirus
*Sitio web perjudicial bloqueado*
_Este sitio web ha sido identificado como perjudicial. 
Le recomendamos que no visite este sitio web._


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> según mi antivirus
> *Sitio web perjudicial bloqueado*
> _Este sitio web ha sido identificado como perjudicial.
> Le recomendamos que no visite este sitio web._



que va! es el foro alternativo a burbuja. no sé por qué pone eso, chrome?

hablan de que china, viendo el fin del petróleo va a potenciar este año los coches eléctricos...

y de rebote carbón


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> que va! es el foro alternativo a burbuja. no sé por qué pone eso, chrome?
> 
> hablan de que china, viendo el fin del petróleo va a potenciar este año los coches eléctricos...
> 
> y de rebote carbón



ehhhehhh
me fío más de mi antivirus que de mi mujer


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Feb 2014)

Hay algo que me tiene muy mosca con el Santander. Todo aquel ajeno a la bolsa que esta pensando en meter algo, su primera opción es el san o por lo menos una parte importante. Lo ven baratísimo y una oportunidad única, sabemos como suele acabar esto. Hasta telefónica ha dejado de interesar tanto, no le ven futuro, pero el botín ese si q es de fiar...


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Hay algo que me tiene muy mosca con el Santander. Todo aquel ajeno a la bolsa que esta pensando en meter algo, su primera opción es el san o por lo menos una parte importante. Lo ven baratísimo y una oportunidad única, sabemos como suele acabar esto. Hasta telefónica ha dejado de interesar tanto, no le ven futuro, pero el botín ese si q es de fiar...



Llegan años emitiendo acciones nuevas para pagar el dividendo.

Las gallinas que entran por las que salen.

Está realmente caro


----------



## creative (1 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Llegan años emitiendo acciones nuevas para pagar el dividendo.
> 
> Las gallinas que entran por las que salen.
> 
> Está realmente caro



Casi 60 centimos en papelitos donde el 90% de los accionista aceptan, tal es el existo que mas empresas se unen a este truco y asi de paso hacen aumento de capital.


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2014)

Pirata como ves los gráficos de Kroger,Whole foods,DirectTV,Clear media?

Otras posibles Koninklijke,Morrison,Japan Tobacco e Imperial Tobacco y en ultimo lugar porque no se que estan haciendo con el capex Sainsbury

---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 17:20 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Llegan años emitiendo acciones nuevas para pagar el dividendo.
> 
> Las gallinas que entran por las que salen.
> 
> Está realmente caro



Solo hay que mirar las fichas que crea BME

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/aspx/Empresas/FichaValor.aspx?ISIN=es0113900j37


Y solo vienen datos hasta 2010 que si nos vamos hasta 2006,mas de uno se asustaría.De los grandes la única que tiene menos acciones que antes de la crisis es Telefónica, vale que no vayan a crecer y seguramente sus ingresos tendrán una tendencia algo decreciente pero esta a Per 11 y sin tanto papel.Cuando se compra una empresa mirar su capitalización y bpa no a que precio cotiza.


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Llegan años emitiendo acciones nuevas para pagar el dividendo.
> 
> Las gallinas que entran por las que salen.
> 
> Está realmente caro



Sí, pero la manada eso no lo ve. Las cuentas son que estuvo a 12 y ahora está a 6 y pico y se está haciendo el banco más grande del mundo. Apenas ha tenido repercusión mediática de estar metido en el tema de las preferentes (con lo cual han echado una imagen muy negativa del resto de pequeña y mediana banca) lo cual tiene narices cuando han sido de los que más goles por la escuadra han colocado, pero eso en la calle no se palpa. Es el banco de Fernando Alonso y de Ferrari y ahí no hay truco, eso se ve en todo el mundo. No me gusta, por el mismo motivo que a Bankia sí que le veo que lleva sorpresas escondidas y que no quieren que nadie vea, ahora mismo no puede tener una peor imagen pública, podrían ponerlo de ejemplo en las escuelas de economía en qué es lo que no hay que hacer en márketing de banca. Mi vena conspiratoide me hace pensar que quieren que el taxista compre san y bbv pero nada de bankias que esos son muy malos y tienen muchos pufos y al final se lo comerá alguno de los grandes.:bla:


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2014)

creative dijo:


> Casi 60 centimos en papelitos donde el 90% de los accionista aceptan, tal es el existo que mas empresas se unen a este truco y asi de paso hacen aumento de capital.



.... y cada año, que ya llevan unos cuantos ::::::


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2014)

Voy a coger una expresión que Daniel Lacalle suele repetir hasta la saciedad

"Los países emergentes no emergen".Son los mismos que en los años 70,80,90 y que hoy en día...Ojo China no esta en esta categoría

http://www.abc.es/economia/20140128/abci-sala-martin-entrevista-xavier-201401271732.html

Cada x tiempo los usamos dan al reset y se llevan por medio a todo aquel que se haya endeudado en exceso por supuesto a todos menos a ellos y UK.Ya paso en la crisis de sudamerica después con la de los triges asiáticos y ahora volverá a pasar.Creo que hace meses cuando Janus lo pronostico llevaba 100% de razon (como le va tanto lo usano debe ser que lo vio antes que el resto).Porque si no os pensáis que Bernanke salia tan sonriente con el tapering ,sabe de sobra que todos los capitales que van a huir de Brasil,argentina,venezuela,turkia,india.... van a ir a EEUU y UK.


Lo que hay que preguntarse es, las empresas donde yo estoy invertido donde tienen intereses y a que precio estoy comprando?


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

Para los interesados en Alba: es interesante (llevo unas pocas semanas investigando un poco divergencias entre estos dos, aparte de lo típico de señales de corte de líneas y manos fuertes y así)


Pongan Koncorde, Vigia y Precio, los 3 en la misma pantalla pero en dierentes ventanas. Pongan vista "semanal"
Ven la divergencia de esta semana entre Vigia y Koncorde?
Pongan "vista diaria"
Ven la divergencia entre Vigia y Koncorde del jueves? 
Ven lo que hizo el precio el día siguiente, el viernes?

Es decir, manda Vigia, y caso de divergencia puede ser suculenta. Así pues, si cogemos semanales, es posible que Alba se comporte bien esta semana que viene, o al menos si el ibex se suicida, que no se comporte tan mal como él.


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2014)

Me ha llamado la atención una cosa que ha dicho antes Tono y es que mucha gente no se atreve a postrar en el hilo.Hago un llamamiento,decir los valores que sean, todo el mundo se equivoca, es más es equivocándose uno cuendo mas se aprende.Anda que no habré patinado yp con empresas 

---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 18:24 ----------

Ya tardaban

http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...ena-un-tercer-paquete-de-ayudas-a-Grecia.html

Grecía esta con los mismos niveles de deuda sobre PIB que en 2011


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Me ha llamado la atención una cosa que ha dicho antes Tono y es que mucha gente no se atreve a postrar en el hilo.Hago un llamamiento,decir los valores que sean, todo el mundo se equivoca, es más es equivocándose uno cuendo mas se aprende.Anda que no habré patinado yp con empresas
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 18:24 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo creo que en el hilo hay cabida para esos temas que os preguntan por privado, se puede hablar de todo tipo de inversiones. Durante la semana el hilo suele moverse bastante con los mercados abiertos pero el fin de semana es mas tranquilo y no estaría mal tratar esas inversiones a largo plazo.

Yo que había hecho un first peich en el otro hilo y al final resulta que en el que sale adelante no lo hago hasta ahora.


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Sí, pero la manada eso no lo ve. Las cuentas son que estuvo a 12 y ahora está a 6 y pico y se está haciendo el banco más grande del mundo. Apenas ha tenido repercusión mediática de estar metido en el tema de las preferentes (con lo cual han echado una imagen muy negativa del resto de pequeña y mediana banca) lo cual tiene narices cuando han sido de los que más goles por la escuadra han colocado, pero eso en la calle no se palpa. Es el banco de Fernando Alonso y de Ferrari y ahí no hay truco, eso se ve en todo el mundo. No me gusta, por el mismo motivo que a Bankia sí que le veo que lleva sorpresas escondidas y que no quieren que nadie vea, ahora mismo no puede tener una peor imagen pública, podrían ponerlo de ejemplo en las escuelas de economía en qué es lo que no hay que hacer en márketing de banca. Mi vena conspiratoide me hace pensar que quieren que el taxista compre san y bbv pero nada de bankias que esos son muy malos y tienen muchos pufos y al final se lo comerá alguno de los grandes.:bla:



Sobre que SAN estuvo a 12 y ahora está a 6... se podría decir que Acciona estuvo a 200, TEF a 28, BBVA a 20, etc. 
El IBEX estuvo a 16000, muchísima gente se quedó pillada en todos los valores a precios estratosféricos. 
Con el IBEX a 10000, teniendo en cuenta que bastantes de las grandes empresas hoy ya no dependen de España como entonces y muchas han reducido su deuda a niveles muy aceptables, podemos suponer que los riesgos que se corren de momento no son demasiado grandes, siempre que se elija bien.
Sólo el tiempo dirá quién elige bien, ni Bertok al que todo lo que no se compre en el Lidl le parece caro, ni Ponzi calculando el tabaco que pueden fumar los chinos en la próxima década, ni yo oyendo sonar la caja de de BME y haciéndome ilusiones, o los que apuestan por Deoleo, etc, tendremos razón hasta que el tiempo dicte sentencia.

Montegrifo, sin darte cuenta has dicho un montón de cosas buenas del SAN que tu interpretas como malas. 
Piensa fríamente como inversor dejando de lado lo subjetivo, mira los balances de final de año de los bancos y compara (hay varios hilos buenos que los explican en el general) y sigue la máxima 'ojos antes que cerebro'. Verás como ves el valor de otra manera.
Luego te comento algo más sobre todo lo bueno que has dicho del SAN y explico un poco por qué el scrip dividend no es tan malo como parece, algo tiene que tener de bueno si tanta gente lo acepta y las empresas lo usan ¿no? ...lo mismo que pagar dividendo de caja también tiene sus cosas malas.


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Sobre que SAN estuvo a 12 y ahora está a 6... se podría decir que Acciona estuvo a 200, TEF a 28, BBVA a 20, etc.
> El IBEX estuvo a 16000, muchísima gente se quedó pillada en todos los valores a precios estratosféricos.
> Con el IBEX a 10000, teniendo en cuenta que bastantes de las grandes empresas hoy ya no dependen de España como entonces y muchas han reducido su deuda a niveles muy aceptables, podemos suponer que los riesgos que se corren de momento no son demasiado grandes, siempre que se elija bien.
> Sólo el tiempo dirá quién elige bien, ni Bertok al que todo lo que no se compre en el Lidl le parece caro, ni Ponzi calculando el tabaco que pueden fumar los chinos en la próxima década, ni yo oyendo sonar la caja de de BME y haciéndome ilusiones, o los que apuestan por Deoleo, etc, tendremos razón hasta que el tiempo dicte sentencia.
> ...



Si en realidad estoy de acuerdo contigo, por eso digo lo de mi vena conspiratoide y tal. Tengo claro que no es una empresa que vaya a quebrar y demás, pero creo que quizá no sea el momento de entrar sino de ir soltando, y precisamente los hogos me dicen que quienes están entrando no son la familia botín y cuatro peces gordos, ellos lo hicieron en los 4,x y ahora con una buena plusvalía quizá empiecen a dejarles paso a ese batallón de ahorradores expulsados de los plazos fijos y que quieren tener el dinero en un negocio seguro y de confianza. 
Precisamente el cerebro es el que nos hace verlo tan atractivo ahora y nos decía cuando estaba a 4,x que mejor esperar a que se despejaran las cosas

Yo también querría animar a más gente a participar. No hay comentario ni pregunta tonta. Este es un lugar estupendo para poner en común ideas y aprender todos un poco más. En este mundo, cuanto más tiempo llevas y más crees saber, es cuando te llevas los mayores tropiezos. Así que todo suma.


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Feb 2014)

Por cierto, ¿hay algún forero de la zona de Ponferrada-El Bierzo? ¿O que controle y conozca la zona?


----------



## milinko69 (1 Feb 2014)

Empresas como BBVA, SAN TEF obtienen la mayor parte de sus ingresos de Sudamérica, en Brasil por ejemplo -este verano he conocido gente de alli- se esta forjando una burbuja, los emergentes dentro de poco se girpara su economia ...es algo cíclico...y entonces que pasará?...El sr. Botín seguirá diciendo no apsa nada nuestro gran negocio es sudamérica...CUIDADO


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Pirata como ves los gráficos de Kroger,Whole foods,DirectTV,Clear media?
> 
> Otras posibles Koninklijke,Morrison,Japan Tobacco e Imperial Tobacco y en ultimo lugar porque no se que estan haciendo con el capex Sainsbury
> 
> ...



Ponzi mamón, dime dos de ellas. 

Tono malo, tono malo. Luego te cuelgo el gráfico

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## mpbk (1 Feb 2014)

os gusta mi firma? bonica eh, hacedle caso y os irá bien.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2014)

Pole???

Si el Valencia gana en el Nou Camp, febrero va a ser alcista.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

Ferrovial negocia con un grupo de bancos un crédito de 750 millones

Gas Natural transfiere a su filial de Generación activos hidráulicos y térmicos por 3.534 millones

Telefónica eleva su autocartera hasta el 0,842% del capital, desde el 0,679% de julio


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi mamón, dime dos de ellas.
> 
> Tono malo, tono malo. Luego te cuelgo el gráfico
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



DirectTV y Clear Media


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

Comentarios sobre el SAN.

Tengo mi opinión personal sobre este banco, simplemente con decir que jamás he trabajado con él ni lo haré, se entiende cual es.
Pero un inversor ve números, money is money, la bolsa no entiende de ética. 

- Muchos opináis que son unos estafadores, despluman a todo Dios con sus mierdafondos y derivados, engañan a la gente con comisiones y se inflan a beneficios mientras sus clientes pierden, etc. 
Y yo digo ¿es que acaso se puede decir algo mejor de un banco? Un banco por definición es una cueva de ladrones. El que más consigue robar a sus clientes y durante más tiempo es el que mejor lo está haciendo. La banca honrada no existe.

- Otra mentira que se repite mucho: Botín es el dueño y quien lo dirige. Y un huevo, es el presidente y la marioneta de grandes grupos de inversión americanos e ingleses. Con googlear un poco lo veréis.

- No es una empresa española. Cotiza al mismo tiempo en varias bolsas mundiales y España sólo representa el 7% de su negocio. Pese a eso ha sido el banco que más ha ganado en España y que mejor contiene la morosidad junto a bankinter.

- Ha ganado más que toda la banca española junta y sus balances, también con los de bankinter, son los únicos que se salvan del desastre. 
Mirad bien los de BBVA, POP, CAIXA, Sabadell, son terroríficos. Han salvado este año en base a créditos fiscales y plusvalías por venta de activos pero su negocio ha hecho aguas con caída de 2 dígitos y su morosidad parece imparable. Los bancos que dependen de España sí son una estafa, están palmando pasta a manos llenas. Habrá segundos rescates y muchos perderán todo como en Bankia.

- El 17% del negocio está en UK, el 10% en USA donde se siguen expandiendo, el 10% en México, 6% en Alemania, 7% en España y el 23% en Brasil. Argentina es testimonial junto con Chile y Portugal. No veo tanto problema en sudamérica al lado de lo que lleva el BBVA (además del lío de BBVA en Turkía y China donde se la han pegado y muy gorda)

-El escrip dividend es una estafa? Sí y no. Este año va a repartir 7000M en dividendos, (de forma burda, no es exactamente así) si se pagaran en efectivo, teniendo en cuenta que el 21% se lo lleva Montoro, la empresa se habría descapitalizado en 1500M que se llevaría hacienda. El scrip div. permite que 1500M queden en la empresa como capital de calidad ¿es eso tan malo para el accionista? pensadlo.

- ¿Que parece que hata el tonto del pueblo quiere comprar acciones? Ojos antes que cerebro, entrar, coger la pasta y salir corriendo antes de que cierren la puerta.

Si el IBEX toca los 10900 y el SAN sube pegado a él, tal como lo ha hecho en la caída, yo salgo pitando. Hasta ahí veo recorrido, unos 7,20-7,50€


----------



## rufus (1 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> os gusta mi firma?
> 
> follow me



Y esta bajada a donde se va?


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Sobre que SAN estuvo a 12 y ahora está a 6... se podría decir que Acciona estuvo a 200, TEF a 28, BBVA a 20, etc.
> El IBEX estuvo a 16000, muchísima gente se quedó pillada en todos los valores a precios estratosféricos.
> Con el IBEX a 10000, teniendo en cuenta que bastantes de las grandes empresas hoy ya no dependen de España como entonces y muchas han reducido su deuda a niveles muy aceptables, podemos suponer que los riesgos que se corren de momento no son demasiado grandes, siempre que se elija bien.
> Sólo el tiempo dirá quién elige bien, ni Bertok al que todo lo que no se compre en el Lidl le parece caro, ni Ponzi calculando el tabaco que pueden fumar los chinos en la próxima década, ni yo oyendo sonar la caja de de BME y haciéndome ilusiones, o los que apuestan por Deoleo, etc, tendremos razón hasta que el tiempo dicte sentencia.
> ...



Habré entrado al Lidl 2 veces en mi vida y nunca he comprado ::::::

Considero que para inversiones a medio plazo vamos a ver precios más interesantes. Por eso espero.

He leído los lotes a cotización del culibex que has hecho y las acciones .... Te anticipo el pésame (tampoco es tan grave, esperas varios años más y listo :fiufiu::fiufiu.

Tampoco me hagas mucho caso, cada uno hace con su dinero lo que le sale de la polla ::::::


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pole???
> 
> Si el Valencia gana en el Nou Camp, febrero va a ser alcista.



Y si el Bilbao gana al Madrid nos ponemos en los 12000 que dice el creador del infallible system


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Y esta bajada a donde se va?




según zparo al 9400

según un aprendiz, el abismo es posible en el tercer año del presidente, el año más alcista de los ciclos a lo largo de toda la historia


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Y si el Bilbao gana al Madrid nos ponemos en los 12000 que dice el creador del infallible system



Como te lea un hincha del Athletic...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Y si el Bilbao gana al Madrid nos ponemos en los 12000 que dice el creador del infallible system



entonces voy dando órdenes de compra este lunes

juegan muy bien, ví media hora del futbol del otro día y me recordaba la españa de los 2 mundiales. pero 2 partidos seguidos contra equipos grandes, se acaba pagando el esfuerzo.


----------



## sr.anus (1 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Habré entrado al Lidl 2 veces en mi vida y nunca he comprado ::::::





Usted se lo pierde, pero para cerveza, chocolate y cereales son top. . Es una pena que no tenga ninguno cerca


----------



## lokeno100 (1 Feb 2014)

Habrá mañana guano del bueno o no?


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2014)

Y aquí estan los emergentes que nunca emergen

http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...rgentes-y-el-cuento-de-los-tres-cerditos.html

Cualquiera que este en bolsa sufrirá eso es impepinable, pero yo estoy mas tranquilo con mis cigarrillos,mis cervezas y vinitos que prestando dinero a Brasileiros,Turkos,Venezolanos...


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Habré entrado al Lidl 2 veces en mi vida y nunca he comprado ::::::
> 
> Considero que para inversiones a medio plazo vamos a ver precios más interesantes. Por eso espero.
> 
> ...



No necesito tus pésames ni tus felicitaciones. 
De momento, y siempre más por prudencia que acierto, no he perdido un duro en bolsa en mi vida. Sé que alguna vez me tocará, no lo dudo.


A tí todo lo que compran los demás te parece caro y equivocado, sistemáticamente y sin ningún razonamiento que lo apoye haces ese comentario. Entenderás que para mí tus opiniones son tan interesantes como las del jato. 

no problem, yo también me río mucho contigo.::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2014)

vamos a quemar madrid , escenario mas probable triangulo que rompera dios sabe pa donde .

pero hoy toca festejar :no:


----------



## sr.anus (1 Feb 2014)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Habrá mañana guano del bueno o no?



tanta ansia de guano teneis? mañana es domingo! De guano nada de nada


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No necesito tus pésames ni tus felicitaciones.
> De momento, y siempre más por prudencia que acierto, no he perdido un duro en bolsa en mi vida. Sé que alguna vez me tocará, no lo dudo.
> 
> 
> ...



No es la primera vez e imagino que no será la última, que te tomas los post, en ánimo distendido y jocoso, a la tremenda y como un ataque.

Relájate hombre.

En cuanto a las opiniones, sentimos algo recíproco ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2014)

asi que sientes algo reciproco bertok :o 


desde la superacion de la jran bajista el objetivo esta claro 12200 , veo un triangulo que sera roto al alza .

bertok deja de hacer el gilipollo , ultimo viso gualnais :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2014)

Mueltodurmiente y sus triangulos rotos, clasicazo del hilo!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> asi que sientes algo reciproco bertok :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jato, no le doy un thanks porque trae mala suerte

hay una sutil diferencia entre tu sentido del humor y el del jato, Bertok, no pretendas ponerte a su altura


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2014)

guybrush compadre , debes saber que verdaderamente lo importante se esconde en los indicadores y no en el precio .

el ibex va a hacer lo que yo llamo un doble suelo en estocastico diario ienso:


----------



## tarrito (1 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mueltodurmiente y sus triangulos rotos, clasicazo del hilo!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



eh!! usted!!

me ha podido la tentación y tratado de entrar en la cuenta del Señor Oscuro ... me engañó :8:

Pirata malo, piraaataaaa maalooooo :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2014)

venga chavales os espero en mocloa para discutir el devenir de los mercados , obligatorio acudir con chalecos antibalas , el organizador no se hace responsable de los posibles fiambres :Baile:


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> asi que sientes algo reciproco bertok :o
> 
> 
> desde la superacion de la jran bajista el objetivo esta claro 12200 , veo un triangulo que sera roto al alza .
> ...



Pero bueno! Ya cambia ujté de gap a la baja a rotura al alza hasta con el mercado cerrado. No me sea cenizo q el viernes entré a tope al anunciar gap a la baja


----------



## sr.anus (1 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga chavales os espero en mocloa para discutir el devenir de los mercados , obligatorio acudir con chalecos antibalas , el organizador no se hace responsable de los posibles fiambres :Baile:



deje de beber en el parque del oeste, que luego las plusvis, se van en forma de multa de 600 euros para la sra botella


----------



## Galifrey (1 Feb 2014)

Buenas,

Posteo poco por aquí puesto que, de momento, poco puedo aportar. No obstante os leo diariamente y me gustaría agradecer la generosidad, humor y buen rollo que destila la mayoría que por aquí pulula.

Aprovechando que es finde me gustaría comentar, por si le son útiles a alguien, mis impresiones con respecto a todo esto de la bolsa después de seis meses iniciado en el asunto.

Decido hacer esta reflexión hoy después de la que para mi ha sido una importante revelación: esta mañana al leer el Expansión lo he visto claro ¡Es como el Marca o el Sport! 

Efectivamente, he entendido que el rigor de las publicaciones en prensa económica es el mismo que el del resto de mass mierda: ninguno. Amarillismo, oportunismo, ventajismo, populismo y yalodeiyaismo con delay cuando no hay más puñetero remedio.

Hoy rizaban el rizo con téncinas reunidas: en portada la recomendaban como valor defensivo por una serie de razones y en páginas interiores la desrecomendaban prácticamente con los mismos argumentos.

Puesto que considero que el verdadero aprendizaje solo llega con la justa mezcla de teoría y práctica, y que la primera solo se entiende cuando uno se moja el culo, la revelación de esta mañana podría considerarla un ejemplo de que empiezo a aprender algo: Graham, Kostolany o Cárpatos lo dicen en sus libros, pero hoy y solo hoy, despues de cinco meses leyendo el Expansión cada sábado he entendido que efectivamente, los Ejpertos opinadores de los medios no acertarían más que un mono ciego.

Procedo pues, una vez bautizado, a comentar lo poco que creo que he aprendido en estos cinco meses:

1. Lo ya dicho: no te fíes de nadie pero sobretodo no te fíes de los expertos.

2. Importantísimo: invierte solo aquel dinero que no vayas a necesitar y que, en caso de perderlo todo, no cause absolutamente ningún daño a tu modo de vida habitual.

3. No se puede aprender ninguna forma de operar que te beneficie a ti particularmente, puesto que todas las formas de operar van ligadas a una psicología particular: a partir del conocimiento opera con tu estilo. Imitar a otros te llevará a la ruina puesto que tú o no tienes su paciencia, o su pasta, o su entusiasmo, o su arrojo, o su miedo, etc....

4. El broker no es un videojuego y tu no eres una rata de skinner, no te dan premios por apretar más veces el botón.

5. Jamás operar borracho y de noche: cuando llevaba dos semanas en esto puse UNA orden de compra por UNA acción de Inditex para hacerle la coña a mi señora de que ahora cada vez que viese entrar a alguien a Zara fuese consciente que un 0,000000000000000000001 de lo que esa persona comprase iría a parar a nuestros bolsillos. Al día siguiente al despertarme, ya sereno y con la orden de compra ejecutada, vendí con ligeras pérdidas y pagando las dos comisiones.

Y para terminar, mi humilde operativa:

* Solo he invertido lo ahorrado a partir de septiembre de 2013.

* Pienso seguir invirtiendo todo lo que ahorre hasta llegar a una cantidad x predeterminada, que suponga aproximadamente el mismo porcentaje que el dinero en depósitos ahorrado previamente.

* Hasta el 31 de diciembre me he permitido hacer el gilipoyas comprando y vendiendo, desde el 1 de enero de 2014 hasta el 31 de dic. de 2014 no puedo vender, solo comprar.

* Y esta es la distribución de mi "valiente" cartera.

Enagás 25%
CAF 25%
E.ON 20%
Técnicas 15%
Natra 15%

Las dos primeras van en principio para larguísimo. La alemana como contrapeso fuera de hispanistán o hasta que doble. Técnicas y Natra me las ventilo lo antes que pueda cuando pase un año.

Un saludo.

P.D: por cierto

Janus me recuerda a Kostolany
Ponzi a Graham
y Ane a Cárpatos


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2014)

doble suelo en estocastico , en precio sera 9200 luego subidon hasta 10200-10300 , al final se formara un traingulo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Feb 2014)

Me deje un corto puesto este finde. Vivo al limite.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

Anónimo dijo...

Buenas tardes Carlos y enhorabuena de antemano por tu blog. Me sumo a la petición de Bankia, estoy dentro a 1,30 y en semanas anteriores veía más claro la subida a 1,38 pero creo que observo el desinterés de manos fuertes, konkorde puede que de en semanal orden de salida!! y nose si antes de subir a ese precio puede apoyarse en 1,19. Muchas gracias. Rbk.
1 de febrero de 2014, 19:55 



Carlos Maria dijo...

El pasado jueves hice alusión a Bankia. No espero que supere la zona 1,40 euros por el momento, más bien lo contrario. El mercado no acostumbra a dejar salir a los inversores con ganancias, en este caso el hueco ha jugado su atracción, pero a partir de ahora, el juego será aburrirlos para que cedan sus posiciones con perdidas, pero no darles una salida digna. Este juego es así de cruel. Saludos.
1 de febrero de 2014, 19:59 



Carlos Maria dijo...

Acordaros también de aquello de "compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia" Pues la noticia está el lunes, los rumores ya se acaban. El indicador Atlas nos avisa de la cercanía de un movimiento brusco, en su mayoría el resto de los indicadores son decrecientes.
1 de febrero de 2014, 20:02

---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 15:17 ----------

¿ Es hora del CAFÉ ?




El ADX, el gran indicador tendencial.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> eh!! usted!!
> 
> me ha podido la tentación y tratado de entrar en la cuenta del Señor Oscuro ... me engañó :8:
> 
> Pirata malo, piraaataaaa maalooooo :no:



Estas de guasa, no?

Paul&Shark_rulez???

LOL

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

*¿Usted realmente cree que la caída de las bolsas se debe al comportamiento de la lira turca?
Es una excusa que emplean los medios de comunicación que oculta la verdadera razón
La verdadera causa es un mercado que lleva subiendo durante casi 5 años, con los indicadores de momento “sobrecomprados”*

Comentario de J.L. Cava

Más que el comportamiento de la líra turca, resulta más preocupante las enormes cantidades de dinero chino que han sido invertidas fuera del sistema bancario oficial, en productos que no son muy transparentes. Es indudable que China dispone de los recursos para hacer frente a todos los problemas que pudieran derivarse de este sistema bancario en la sombra, pero su colapso provocaría importantes caídas en los mercados de todo el mundo.

Las bolsas experimentaron durante la sesión del pasado viernes movimientos violentos en un sentido y en otro. El Dow llegó a perder 230 puntos aunque cerró con un retroceso menor, de 150 puntos.

Ahora bien, a pesar de ello, se mantuvieron dentro de la zona de fluctuación en la que se encuentran atrapados los índices.

Los niveles están muy bien señalados. El soporte de los 1.770 volvió a funcionar. Y la resistencia sigue en la zona 1.815-1.810.

Todos los analistas y especuladores somos conscientes de la importancia del soporte de los 1.770. En la CNBC fue citado por varios analistas. Por ese motivo, debemos considerar como escenario más probable que si ese nivel fuese perforado, muy probablemente se activaría una oleada de ventas que podría enviar al S&P 500 a la zona 1.700-1.710.

El volumen negociado durante la sesión del viernes fue muy elevado, 1,9 veces la media de 10 sesiones.

Las líneas “avance/descenso” cayeron con fuerza.

El índice VIX ha tocado por dos veces el nivel 16 y no ha sido capaz de perforarlo. Por lo tanto, el escenario bajista sigue siendo el más probable. Y lo será más cuando acabe el período estacional alcista correspondiente al fin de mes.

La superación del nivel 20 por el VIX y la perforación del nivel 1.770 sería un claro signo bajista.

En cuanto al IBEX vamos a considerar como escenario más probable que el lunes abra a la baja, en torno a 9.858.

La imposibilidad de superar el nivel 9 por el BBVA es un claro signo de debilidad. Y, por lo tanto, debemos considerar como escenario más probable que aún falte por desplegar una onda a la baja que podría llevarlo a la zona de 8-8,20.

El Santander se está moviendo lateralmente entre 6,45 y 6,25. Nosotros creemos que lo más probable es que termine por perforar el 6,25 y que se encamine hacia la zona de 6.

Telefónica no ha podido superar la resistencia de la zona 11,55. Es un signo de debilidad y lo más probable es que termine por perforar el soporte de la zona 11,20.

Tal y como hemos dibujado en el gráfico que recogemos a continuación, creemos que es el escenario más probable es que el IBEX se mueva durante loso próximos días en un entorno contractivo y que seguidamente perfore la recta de soporte y se encamine a la zona de los 9.450-9.400 como mínimo.

Gráfico horario del IBEX 35








Esta página continuará actualizándose a lo largo del fin de semana.


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

Bertok, releyendo creo que te he zoscado una guantá excesiva. Apologise for.

...pero a veces tu personaje de malote es un poco cansino, con tanto funeral, muerte de gacelas y ratas zombies

mira lo que ha escrito Gallifrey, Ponzi, Montegrifo, estamos intentando aportar ideas no "juzgar" carteras. Piénsalo.

Ane, la contestación de Carlos María me recuerda aun privado que nos cruzamos discutiendo el punto de salida, al final tú a 1,18 y yo a 1,21 nos plantamos fuera. Dentro del riesgo de haber entrado, la prudencia nos pudo.
No me arrepiento de lo no ganado, me daría estar dentro de bankia hoy.


----------



## tarrito (1 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estas de guasa, no?
> 
> Paul&Shark_rulez???
> 
> ...



:ouch:

oigaaa!! que yo disparé con munición real 


no se puede fiar uno de los piratas que conoce por internet ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> oigaaa!! que yo disparé con munición real
> 
> ...



Como iba saber yo el pasaporte de sauron ofrece the markets? Ni que fuese un multinick mío....oh!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Leías a Hodar?

Lo de no vender en 2014 míratelo de nuevo


----------



## paulistano (1 Feb 2014)

Nada Tono, al sargento sale duro.... Así coge fondo para los sopapos que se lleva en el catacrock.... Jaja

Pd: Cómo lo pasamos el chinito y yo viendo volar las hostias.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Bertok, releyendo creo que te he zoscado una guantá excesiva. Apologise for.
> 
> ...pero a veces tu personaje de malote es un poco cansino, con tanto funeral, muerte de gacelas y ratas zombies
> 
> ...



Te falta level para "zoscarme una guantá" :XX::XX::XX: nunca había leído esa expresión ::::

Llevo muchos años en los mercados y cada uno tiene su método de inversión y sus plazos. No me quejo cómo me ha ido, aunque me podría haber ido mejor sonbre todo en los inicios de los 2000s, y seguiré con mi mismo método de comprar barato para el medio plazo.

No me puedo permitir comprar mercados que tengan altas probabilidades, según mi criterio, de corregir en el plazo de 1 año. Tampoco puedo hacer plusvis a menos de 1 año.

Sabes de sobra lo que pienso: los mercados están caros y sobrecomprados. La probabilidad de buena corrección es mayor que la de no corrección, según mi criterio.

Por eso no comparto, pero respeto, algunas de las carteras que aquí se postean. Me parece una temeridad el chicharreo a estas alturas del ciclo (y te lo dice uno que ha estado bastantes años chicharreando: creo que en el 80% de los chicharros del Mercado Continuo) al igual que las posiciones en Bankia, Popular y Sabadell.

Lo he posteado varias veces, doy otro punto de vista con otro tipo de forma basado en mi experiencia en los mercados. El que quiera considerarlo, que lo haga y el que no lo haga es igualmente válido.

Al fin y al cabo, en los mercados no hay medias tintas: cada uno es lo que es capaz de ganar.

Lo de malote no sé de dónde lo sacas, los foreros que me conocen personalmente pueden decirte que soy un trozo de pan ::::::


----------



## Galifrey (1 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Leías a Hodar?
> 
> Lo de no vender en 2014 míratelo de nuevo




Sí. Ese me recuerda al jato y sus cortilargos.

Las enagas y las caf seguro que no las vendo. Lo que si que me estoy replanteando es si seguir comprando, cuanto menos en España. En el mejor de los casos la cosa parece que no remontará hasta dentro de unos meses. En el peor he estado trazando mis primeras lineas chispas con un colega miniempresaurio y, o hemos entendido mal todo o hemos convenido que, a largo plazo el ibex es bajista con objetivo alrededor de los 6000 ::

De todos modos gracias por el consejo, lo tendré en cuenta. Con natra me recordó usted a un mentalista, prácticamente clavó sus movimientos.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Sí. Ese me recuerda al jato y sus cortilargos.
> 
> Las enagas y las caf seguro que no las vendo. Lo que si que me estoy replanteando es si seguir comprando, cuanto menos en España. En el mejor de los casos la cosa parece que no remontará hasta dentro de unos meses. En el peor he estado trazando mis primeras lineas chispas con un colega miniempresaurio y, o hemos entendido mal todo o hemos convenido que, a largo plazo el ibex es bajista con objetivo alrededor de los 6000 ::
> 
> De todos modos gracias por el consejo, lo tendré en cuenta. Con natra me recordó usted a un mentalista, prácticamente clavó sus movimientos.



Si quieres mi opinión de no experto, no compraría nada para largo al menos hasta Abril



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bida-del-18-parte-fija-del-recibo-de-luz.html
mañana cae el sector del metal en bolsa


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Posteo poco por aquí puesto que, de momento, poco puedo aportar. No obstante os leo diariamente y me gustaría agradecer la generosidad, humor y buen rollo que destila la mayoría que por aquí pulula.
> 
> ...



No he analizado las 5 acciones de tu cartera pero las primeras 4 si que las conozco, ya sea porque son buenos negocios (Enagas,Caf,Tecnicas) o porque estan a precio de derribo (eon).Me parecen muy buenos consejos,puede haber muchas estrategias y no todas son óptimas para todo el mundo, ante todo sentido comun y sentirse comodo con la cartera en cada momento.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> De todos modos gracias por el consejo, lo tendré en cuenta. Con natra me recordó usted a un mentalista, prácticamente clavó sus movimientos.





No sé. Hay valores me parecen muy predecibles. Y si además tienen tendencia, pues más.

Supongo que fue suerte


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2014)

Yeah!!!!!, dejo lo que gusta por aquí:

[YOUTUBE]AtgAbU0RPFQ[/YOUTUBE]

Miren que perlazas he encontrado:

[YOUTUBE]gtBgUUJXf8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2014)

Hombre Janus estabas desaparecido..Dos retailers usanos

-Kroger
-Whole foods


----------



## Galifrey (2 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> No sé. Hay valores me parecen muy predecibles. Y si además tienen tendencia, pues más.
> 
> Supongo que fue suerte



Bueno, digamos que no se le da nada mal el análisis técnico, sobretodo si lo comparamos con los "ejpertoh".

En todo caso y por sacarlo a debate, plantearé mis motivos para invertir en natra, mi apuesta mas "chicharrera"

* Abren planta en canadá y oficina en London. 
* Después de ostiarse de 11 a 1,cxx les permiten endeudarse para hacer lo de canadá. En otra época no hubiese significado nada, pero hoy en día me da la impresión que si un banco deja pasta es porque se ha estudiao el asunto en serio.
* Participan mayoritariamente en natraceutical, chicharro muy movido.

Mi idea es:

* Si sale bien lo de canadá y los resultados acompañan, subidote.
* Una ayudita de natraceutical: invierno es mala época para natraceutical, pero cuando llegue el veranito todos a adelgazarse.
* Ergo: espero que se sumen los buenos resultados estacionales de natraceutical con el éxito de la expansión de nata. Puestos a pedir que esto se cristalice cuando pase el año de estar yo dentro y así evitar un poco a montoro.
* Otra opción cachonda sería que alguna de las empresas interesadas se lanzase a oparla a, puestos a pedir, unos 3,5-4 lebros.

Cuestión extra: me encanta una empresa que hace la pinza, una te engorda con el chocolate (nata) y la otra te adelgaza con sus potingues (natraceutical) :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ... (2 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Me ha llamado la atención una cosa que ha dicho antes Tono y es que mucha gente no se atreve a postrar en el hilo.Hago un llamamiento,decir los valores que sean, todo el mundo se equivoca, es más es equivocándose uno cuendo mas se aprende.Anda que no habré patinado yp con empresas





Venga pues ya que estamos me animo yo también, aunque ya he participado esporádicamente por aquí.

Antes de nada decir que me encanta el hilo, llevo un tiempo leyéndoos y se aprenden cosillas interesantes cada día, aunque personalmente me parece que le pegáis mucha caña a algunos (por las razones que sean) y eso es posible que retraiga a los novatillos como yo de asomar la patita.

No llevo mucho tiempo invirtiendo en bolsa pero por ahora el 100% de las operaciones las he cerrado en verde. He leído y sigo leyendo bastante tanto sobre análisis técnico como fundamental. Me considero más un inversor a medio-largo plazo pero también he ido en contra de las recomendaciones y he chicharreado algo esporádicamente: algún intradía, alguna conga bankiera, otra prisera, ... Y bueno lo dicho, que he ganado en 2 meses lo que pensaba que tardaría en ganar 1 año. Pero mi idea para el futuro sigue siendo más o menos parecida a la estrategia que ha explicado Tono.

Ahora ya en plena resaca del rally navideño solo me he quedado relativamente pillado en Zeltia y Grupo Tavex. Reconozco que son chicharros (sobretodo el segundo) pero tampoco son empresas en peligro de desaparecer la semana que viene. ¿Cómo las veis a ambas? ¿me las quito ya de encima o espero a ver qué tendencia pilla la bolsa próximamente? En el caso de Zeltia no descarto incluso quedármela a largo plazo, si aprueban el Yondelis en USA se puede ir a 5-6, algo técnicamente viable. Pero bueno estoy abierto a sugerencias.

Aprovecho para agradecer a todos vuestras aportaciones al hilo, especialmente a Ponzi, Tono, Ane y alimon. Os seguiré leyendo e intentaré de vez en cuando asomar por aquí mi patita de gacela.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

[YOUTUBE]R57oLVwsl9E[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 17:30 ----------




Galifrey dijo:


> Bueno, digamos que no se le da nada mal el análisis técnico, sobretodo si lo comparamos con los "ejpertoh".
> 
> En todo caso y por sacarlo a debate, plantearé mis motivos para invertir en natra, mi apuesta mas "chicharrera"
> 
> ...



Todo eso es fundamentales, si ayudan pues bien. Igual esta semana o la que viene Natra pega subida maja o qué, por AT.


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2014)

http://www.ivoox.com/evolucion-crisis-cambiaria-economia-directa-audios-mp3_rf_2790628_1.html

El dinero es muy miedoso y esta huyendo de los emergentes hacia Usa y Uk, puedo equivocarme pero creo que hay que estar a medio plazo en dolares y libras y como tercera opción en Europa.


----------



## mpbk (2 Feb 2014)

pido mucho un último minimo? un 20% de caida, ahi le entraria......

he leido en el foro rankia, que hay bastante novatos que están invirtiendo a lp en esa.

cuando hay peugeot que le queda un 40% de subida......


----------



## Robopoli (2 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Me parece una temeridad el chicharreo a estas alturas del ciclo (y te lo dice uno que ha estado bastantes años chicharreando: creo que en el 80% de los chicharros del Mercado Continuo) al igual que las posiciones en Bankia, Popular y Sabadell.



Ahí yo creo que estamos de acuerdo muchos independientemente de que uno sea más siemprealcista o madmaxista. Ahora mismo meterse en chicharracos que están en concurso, preconcurso o recibiendo la extremaunción es jugarse los cuartos a lo tonto.
Hay miles de smallcaps que pueden tener buenas subidas todavía porque sencillamente son negocios que van bien, que consiguen buenos contratos, que llegan a acuerdos con peces gordos, sus ganancias crecen año a año, etc. 
Que una empresa pegue un pelotazo en cotización porque consigue aplazar deudas y ese tipo de cosas que estamos acostumbrados a ver aquí es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana y un caladero de gacelas que serán convertidas a largoplacistas a la fuerza.
Desde la poca o mucha experiencia que pueda tener en esto, me he dado cuenta de que lo más importante es encontrar el estilo de inversión de cada uno, donde uno se sienta cómodo y pueda dormir bien. 
Yo por ejemplo a día de hoy (y seguro que voy perfilándolo con el tiempo) baso mis elecciones en dos cosas. En momentum que en teoría me permite sacar rendimientos rápidos aprovechando tendencias fuertes y en fundamentales que me dan la tranquilidad de que sí falla el momentum, el propio negocio acabará revalorizando la acción con el tiempo. Puede parecer evidente pero es que hay veces que leo cada cosa que me pone los pelos como escarpias...
Nada... Reflexión de sábado sabadete. No hagáis muchas trastadas este finde 

---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 01:01 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Evolución de la crisis cambiaria - Economía Directa 1-2-2014 en mp3 (01/02 a las 13:08:27) 01:05:47 2790628 - iVoox
> 
> El dinero es muy miedoso y esta huyendo de los emergentes hacia Usa y Uk, puedo equivocarme pero creo que hay que estar a medio plazo en dolares y libras y como tercera opción en Europa.



Quizás no sea mal momento para ver empresas en emergentes que exporten y sean solventes. Sudáfrica puede ser una buena opción a día de hoy. No es república bananera ni mucho menos pero la están zumbando bien como sí fuera una Argentina o una Venezuela. ienso:

---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 01:03 ----------

Alguien se quiere meter al lío?
List of companies traded on the JSE - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
No se cómo de fácil o difícil será conseguir info o comprar acciones....


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

Pues voy a dar mi previsión yo también, esto es lo que veo aplicando mi método "infalible" ese:

Semana pasada: hemos tocado máximos de un tiempecillo
Semana próxima: perdemos los 9700 e igual "algo" más.
Primera o Segunda semana de marzo: tocamos los 9000

Hasta aquí lo tengo más o menos claro. Lo que no quiere decir que se cumpla. En absoluto



Si esto se cumpliese seguría:
máximos y mínimos terribles en mayo (volatilidad)
alcista hasta finales de junio 2014
bajista hasta mediados septimebre 2014
alcista hasta enero 2015


me lo voy a copiar por ahí, por si se produce, para no tener miedo, y saber que todo tiene explicación


----------



## sinnombrex (2 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Si quieres mi opinión de no experto, no compraría nada para largo al menos hasta Abril
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me parece una noticia que pueda afectar mucho a los grandes consumidores, el lunes lo veremos que seguramente me estoy confundiendo.

Los que pagan el consumo son los pequeños consumidores.

Te expongo el caso de la subida del 60% de la parte fija que se produjo hace unos meses...
En el caso de un portal de edificio de consumo ridiculo (unos 5 kw mes y teniendo contratado la potencia minima 1Kw) la subida de la tarifa electrica fue brutal mas o menos subida de ese 60%.

2º Caso vivienda de mucho consumo 2000 kw al mes, despues de la subida de precios del 60% de la parte fija paga una parte muy pequeña menos que el año anterior. No recuerdo exactamente pero podia ser un 0.5% menos.

Aunque no recuerde este ultimo dato exacto son datos reales, y creo que el gobierno esta transladando gastos a los pequeños consumidores que por mas que ahorren ya no reducen nada la factura porque es todo gastos fijos. Os animo a estudiaros que parte de la tarifa electrica es realmente de consumo, de este hilo seguro que muchos lo hemos hecho.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> No me parece una noticia que pueda afectar mucho a los grandes consumidores, el lunes lo veremos que seguramente me estoy confundiendo.
> 
> Los que pagan el consumo son los pequeños consumidores.
> 
> ...



Tiene toda la razón.

Es un puyazo a los particulares y menos a las grandes consumidoras. Pero un 18% a la base de 100.000 watios de una fabrica es el sueldo de una persona anual 

---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 19:15 ----------

ponzi

he mirado el sector Food&Bev con mansfield y SP500 y realmente desde abril13 no levanta cabeza


----------



## sinnombrex (2 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Tiene toda la razón.
> 
> Es un puyazo a los particulares y menos a las grandes consumidoras. Pero un 18% a la base de 100.000 watios de una fabrica es el sueldo de una persona anual



Despues de leer la noticia completa me reafirmo en lo que dije.

Copio y pego:



> Asimismo, en la revisión de los peajes aprobada, se contempla un peaje en la modalidad sin discriminación horaria de 0,124107 euros por kilovatio hora (kWh), lo que supone "un 5% de bajada para que los que más consumen, menos paguen", mientras que "los que menos consumen pueden tener una subida del 18%", según explicó a Servimedia, Jorge Morales de Labra, experto del sector eléctrico.



Insisto, es una subida electrica para todos aquellos que consumen poco, los grandes consumidores tendran una bajada real de la tarifa electrica (por lo menos es lo que he observado con un consumo de 2000 kw mes, que no deja de ser un consumo muy alto pero de un hogar). 

En españa para ayudar a las electricas lo que tienen que hacer es aumentar el consumo, y es lo que estan incentivando. Suben tanto el termino fijo, que si estudias bien la factura te daras cuenta que no vale la pena apagar la bombillas, a no ser por mentalidad medioambiental, pero no por lonchafinista.

Si a una metalera que consume 100.000 kw le bajan un 5% el kw, no creo que la subida del 18% del termino fijo le vaya a provocar una subida del recibo, mas bien creo que les bajara el precio de la electricidad.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No he analizado las 5 acciones de tu cartera pero las primeras 4 si que las conozco, ya sea porque son buenos negocios (Enagas,Caf,Tecnicas) o porque estan a precio de derribo (eon).Me parecen muy buenos consejos,puede haber muchas estrategias y no todas son óptimas para todo el mundo, ante todo sentido comun y sentirse comodo con la cartera en cada momento.



En ese precio de derribo (e.on) has ajustado el gasto de desmantelar las centrales nucleares (16 b)? 

http://valueandopportunity.com/2013...se-value-e-on-ag-decommissioning-liabilities/


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> En ese precio de derribo (e.on) has ajustado el gasto de desmantelar las centrales nucleares (16 b)?
> 
> http://valueandopportunity.com/2013...se-value-e-on-ag-decommissioning-liabilities/



Ya los estan metiendo ellos vía depreciaciones,amortizaciones y provisiones.Por eso hace unos años ganaban 8000-9000 mill y ahora 2000 con una facturacion superior.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:GR&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Sin embargo en el cash flow se ve que el negocio esta generando mas efectivo que el declarado por su cuenta de perdidas y ganancias.Eon creo que lo he comentado alguna vez, como eléctrica no me entusiasma demasiado porque es la menos rentable de forma comparativa que sus homólogos,sin embargo por debajo de 13 y si siguen como hasta ahora reduciendo sus niveles de endeudamiento pueden ser una opción a largo plazo, pero solo por una cuestión de precio no por la calidad del negocio.


----------



## egarenc (2 Feb 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Despues de leer la noticia completa me reafirmo en lo que dije.
> 
> Copio y pego:
> 
> ...



Ya la subida de Agosto del 100% en el termino fijo la pudimos compensar con un ajuste de potencia de unos 50kw. Entre dicho ajuste y la bajada del kwh nos pudimos quedar a la par,estoy hablando de unos 1500000kwh. Tocan el termino de consumo esta vez para tarifas tipo p3,p6,etc? 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Se vende (2 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pues voy a dar mi previsión yo también, esto es lo que veo aplicando mi método "infalible" ese:
> 
> Semana pasada: hemos tocado máximos de un tiempecillo
> Semana próxima: perdemos los 9700 e igual "algo" más.
> ...



No creo que haya mucha volatilidad hasta junio dado que tenemos elecciones europeas y no querrán montar un circo, asi que alcistas hasta entonces.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2014)

Cada cual tiene su opinión. Te doy la mía del SAN y la gráfica prometida. Ten en cuenta que no está incluida la inflación. Si tengo tiempo y ganas me curro una gráfica exceliana teniéndola en cuenta. entonces si que ya nos ibamos a reir con el dinero ganado con los dividendos en el SAN . Para empezar, el que compró en enero 2010, cuandoel precio de la acción rozaba los 10€, lleva ganados, sumándo todos los dividendos brutos al precio actual de la acción, un -22% :: 







Te comento cosas del SAN



Tono dijo:


> Comentarios sobre el SAN.
> 
> Tengo mi opinión personal sobre este banco, simplemente con decir que jamás he trabajado con él ni lo haré, se entiende cual es.
> Pero un inversor ve números, money is money, la bolsa no entiende de ética.
> ...


----------



## Tono (2 Feb 2014)

Nos vamos al mundo que ya se describió en el foro hace años: comida y consumibles eléctrónicos baratos y energías caras. La forma más fácil de seguir extrayendo el dinero de las clases bajas evitando revueltas sociales. Sale más caro freir un huevo que el propio huevo, esto es ya una realidad.

La subida de la luz es de escándalo y confirma el pacto de no agresión entre eléctricas y gobierno. Escenificaron un enfrentamiento perfecto de cara a la galería aunque todo estaba pactado.

- Estado: no vamos a pagar el déficit de tarifa. Los 3500M tienen que soportarlo las eléctricas con aval del estado. 
- Empresas: en la subasta deciden subir la luz un 12% para cubrir ese déficit.
- Estado: eso no puede ser, e está robando a la gente, se sube la luz este trimestre sólo un 2%. La culpa es de las empresas.
- Empresas: la luz es barata lo que sale caro son los impuestos, la culpa es del estado
- Estado: aumento del 18% en la parte regulada, pero los grandes clientes no sufrirán.

Nos han colado un gol por la escuadra, los más de 30000M del déficit de tarifa acumulados van a salir por la vía rápida del bolsillo de los ciudadanos. Ni empresas ni estado, la deuda la comemos los de siempre.

Con esta subida además se cumple otra profecía de burbuja: tener propiedades no productivas conducirá a la ruina por los costes fijos que conllevan. Los que tienen varias casas o pisos parados están soportando unos gastos fijos de agárrate. Y no cuela cortar la luz, te lo meten por el recibo de la comunidad, el IBI, las tasas de basura, etc.




> *En la parte regulada, los conocidos como peajes de acceso, que no había sido actualizada desde el mes de agosto para evitar un mayor incremento del recibo, se fija ahora una subida del 18% en el término de potencia, según la orden publicada este sábado.*


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (2 Feb 2014)

Ponzi, unas preguntas de pardillo.

Echando un vistazo a la gráfica de los últimos años de Imperial Tobacco se ve una tendencia ligeramente bajista. Por qué motivo debería ahora cambiar esa tendencia? En China tienen marcas de tabaco para parar un tren, algunas tan baratas que da miedo comprarlas, por que motivo debería conquistar este gigante británico el planeta chino?

Parecida pregunta para DirectTV. Hay algún motivo por el que vaya a subir o en este casó seguir su oyendo en los próximos años? 

Yo la empresa que me tiene hasta los webs es Apple. Voy muy poco cargado, algo simbólico, pero aguantando a ver si recuperan con algún nuevo cacharro la senda de máximos pero no hay manera. Este año dicen que van a sacar una pila de productos nuevos. Un reloj, wtf?? Opiniónes de ella o maldiciones , please.

La que veo en una subida controlada y bien encaminada es Gowex, con noticias cada dos por tres y creciendo mucho a nivel de contratos y expansión de negocio. Si se confirman unos buenos resultados en marzo como se espera va a seguir subiendo.

Buen Domingo a todos.


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cada cual tiene su opinión. Te doy la mía del SAN y la gráfica prometida. Ten en cuenta que no está incluida la inflación. Si tengo tiempo y ganas me curro una gráfica exceliana teniéndola en cuenta. entonces si que ya nos ibamos a reir con el dinero ganado con los dividendos en el SAN . Para empezar, el que compró en enero 2010, cuandoel precio de la acción rozaba los 10€, lleva ganados, sumándo todos los dividendos brutos al precio actual de la acción, un -22% ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Extensible a todos los bancos patrios.

La cagada del BBVA en china es morrocotuda .... y la que se van a pegar en Garanti


----------



## @@strom (2 Feb 2014)

Ponzi, ¿Sigues a REnault?
Asi a simple vista me parece que mejor opción que Peugeot.


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Nos vamos al mundo que ya se describió en el foro hace años: comida y consumibles eléctrónicos baratos y energías caras. La forma más fácil de seguir extrayendo el dinero de las clases bajas evitando revueltas sociales. Sale más caro freir un huevo que el propio huevo, esto es ya una realidad.
> 
> La subida de la luz es de escándalo y confirma el pacto de no agresión entre eléctricas y gobierno. Escenificaron un enfrentamiento perfecto de cara a la galería aunque todo estaba pactado.
> 
> ...



Hoy día, tener "abierto" un zulo de 3 huecos en una urbanización con piscina en la mayor parte de Madrid, y por descontado el Norte de Madrid, cuesta cerca por encima de 4.000 leros al año.

El coste de los suministros fijos + seguros + los impuestos: IBI, basuras son los que han matado a futuro el tocho como fuente de rentabilidad. PAra poder rentabilizar un tocho a rentabilidades interesantes (8% - 6%), los tochos tendrían que reducir su precio otro 50% como mínimo.

Esas son las verdades del barquero y que los pechopalomos e histéricos apilatochos no conocen. Vivirán su GAME OVER particular.

La energía, el agua y la alimentación son sectores donde se va a ganar mucho dinero durante la próxima década.


----------



## Tono (2 Feb 2014)

Pirata muchísimas gracias por tu esfuerzo desinteresado.
Esa gráfica se puede ver en muchas webs, así como tablas numéricas con las revaloraciones anuales. Coincide con lo que yo decía 8:

Entre el 2008 y el 2011 el San cayó en cotización a ritmo de dos dígitos anuales, algún año incluso más del 30%. Eran la época de los 16000 y todo el mundo que entró en esos 3 años palmó pasta en casi todos los valores del IBEX a manos llenas. No cojas una parte para justificar un todo.
En esos años como he dicho cientos de veces, opté por la prudencia, estaba en ITX, BME Y Bayer, como ves alejadísimo de banca y constructoras y pude recoger una buena cosecha.
No cojamos una parte para justificar un todo. Los cientos de miles de inversores que entraron antes y después del período 2008-2011 han ganado dinero. Para el inversor sin experiencia y sin metas definidas, es una victoria. El jubilado o el rentista al que el director de la sucursal le empaquetó acciones desde los 90 al 2007, ve que tiene más dinero año tras año y se lo explica a todos los vecinos como gran inversor atrayendo más peces a la red. 

Todos los comentarios que citas en rojo son verdad. Riesgo/benefico, todo tiene pros y contras. 
El inversor debe valorar que pesa más si los pros o los contras. Si yo quiero invertir en un banco en España, por el motivo que sea, tendré que optar por el mejor, o el menos malo, o el que tiene más futuro. 
Y viendo resultados, diversificación geográfica del negocio, divisas con las que trabaja, etc, hoy el SAN es la mejor opción del IBEX. Esto no se puede discutir.


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> En ese precio de derribo (e.on) has ajustado el gasto de desmantelar las centrales nucleares (16 b)?
> 
> Some fun with Enterprise Value – E.ON AG Decommissioning Liabilities | value and opportunity



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Estupendo enlace


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ponzi, unas preguntas de pardillo.
> 
> Echando un vistazo a la gráfica de los últimos años de Imperial Tobacco se ve una tendencia ligeramente bajista. Por qué motivo debería ahora cambiar esa tendencia? En China tienen marcas de tabaco para parar un tren, algunas tan baratas que da miedo comprarlas, por que motivo debería conquistar este gigante británico el planeta chino?
> 
> ...



Para nada son de pardillo,yo trato de dar algunas pinzaladas al mercado pero no tengo la verdad universal.

Sobre las tabaqueras


http://www.bloomberg.com/visual-data/industries/detail/tobacco

De las 4 grandes Imperial Tobacco es la mas barata pero con diferencia, estamos hablando de la mitad respecto a la siguiente en cuota de mercado.El motivo es que desde la compra de Altadis su rentabilidad y eficiencia ha estado por debajo de la media, hoy en dia siguen menos rentables que el resto,por el lado positivo tenemos que han reducido su endeudamiento y que tienen planes para reducir el capex y así incrementar su fcf.No llegaran a ser tan rentables como Philip morris o Lorillard pero deberían mejorar considerablemente sus cuentas.De las otras grandes Japan Tobacco puede que se vea beneficia de la devaluación del yen, y en este caso lo mismo,respecto a su cuota de mercado cotiza de forma comparativa por debajo de la media y también estan reduciendo su endeudamiento.Una cosa muy importante a tener en cuenta con las tabaqueras, aunque el mercado no crezca ni el beneficio neto el bpa si que va a crecer a largo plazo por las recompras.


DirectTV

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...DTV&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Es un negocio de una calidad bastante alta, aunque a 80 ya estaría a un precio demasiado ajustado. A corto plazo entre el ritmo de recompras que llevan y como crece el negocio seguramente seguirán subiendo en bolsa.Hay que vigilar el nivel de endeudamiento, creo que deberian de bajar un poco el ritmo de recompras de acciones propias (5600mill sobre una capitalización de 36000mill), a lo tonto es un 15% del capital año tras año mas dividendos.

Apple

Sobre Apple, mientras no quemen la caja (ya debe rondar los 140.000 mill) no creo que caiga un 50%, aunque la competencia viene pisando muy fuerte la realidad es que tiene un negocio que genera ingentes cantidades de efectivo.Yo creo que a largo plazo terminaran pisando la lona pero para eso seguramente aun falten varios años.

Gowex

Yo la llevo en uno de los fondos,en si día quien la selecciono me contó que hace año y medio la valoraban entre 15-20 pero que esta creciendo mucho y que la gowex actual en nada se parecerá a la de dentro de dos años.Si te sirve aunque sigue en cartera han bajado su exposición a ella.


----------



## Tono (2 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy día, tener "abierto" un zulo de 3 huecos en una urbanización con piscina en la mayor parte de Madrid, y por descontado el Norte de Madrid, cuesta cerca por encima de 4.000 leros al año.
> 
> El coste de los suministros fijos + seguros + los impuestos: IBI, basuras son los que han matado a futuro el tocho como fuente de rentabilidad. PAra poder rentabilizar un tocho a rentabilidades interesantes (8% - 6%), los tochos tendrían que reducir su precio otro 50% como mínimo.
> 
> ...




Ves como tenemos mucho en común en la visión general de la economía y del mundo al que nos dirigimos. 
Como insider del sector de la alimentación, yo no apostaría por él. No va bien desde hace tiempo, si bien como la gente comer tiene que comer las multinacionales aguantan apretando a los productores por abajo. Aquí es donde la deflación es más evidente.
Es precisamente el sector que más va a sufrir de regulaciones, intervenciones y contención de precios para evitar que la cesta de la compra suba. Si la gente no puede pagar la comida se arma la III WW.
Hablando en general, en términos de consumo, la gente recorta al máximo en la comida (aunque luego tenga un pedazo de móvil con tarifa plana de 100 eurazos al mes)


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Ponzi, ¿Sigues a REnault?
> Asi a simple vista me parece que mejor opción que Peugeot.



No la sigo pero no creo que sea difícil ser mejor que peugeut.No es lo mismo vender mercedes o bmw que coches destinados al consumo de masas, son peores negocios y dependen mas del ciclo económico así como de la renta disponibles,es un mercado mas elástico respecto a la demanda.Dicho esto pues hay ciertos indicios que los autos pueden estar remontando algo (Toyota,Hyundai,Tata,Fíat....),lo único hay que tener cuidado con su exposición a países emergentes, si estos caen indudablemente se veran afectados.Me parece un sector muy difícil de analizar y seguramente me equivoque.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2014)

Tono, luego seguimos hablando, todavía hay cosas en las que no estoy de acuerdo pero hoy es romería de San Cecilio y hace solecito en Granada  Estoy haciendo tortilla patatas, un par de cervecitas Alhambra y a disfrutar del sol al Sacromonte (corrector de los cojones....) mientras no cobren por ello!

Por cierto, ayer 16km under the rain. 23 marzo primer trail de montaña, 27km...me estoy haciendo caquita ya :clip:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## sinnombrex (2 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Ya la subida de Agosto del 100% en el termino fijo la pudimos compensar con un ajuste de potencia de unos 50kw. Entre dicho ajuste y la bajada del kwh nos pudimos quedar a la par,estoy hablando de unos 1500000kwh. Tocan el termino de consumo esta vez para tarifas tipo p3,p6,etc?
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



He estado buscando por curiosidad pero no he encontrado nada al respecto.


----------



## Tono (2 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Te falta level para "zoscarme una guantá" :XX::XX::XX: nunca había leído esa expresión ::::
> 
> Llevo muchos años en los mercados y cada uno tiene su método de inversión y sus plazos.
> 
> ...




No digo que seas mala persona Bertok, digo que te has creado un personaje que va de malote y a veces rozas la falta de respeto. Tú crees que es ironía, pero te pasas de frenada.


Ya lo hemos discutido. Entre la postura de correr un riesgo máximo en bolsa buscando altas rentabilidades o la de tener el dinero escondido en el colchón (o en un depósito al 1,5%) hay posiciones intermedias. Entrar y salir a corto aprovechando la volatilidad de estos meses o apostar a medio/largo plazo a empresas con beneficios y deuda razonable aprovechando el timing alcista que todavía puede quedar en la economía mundial, es una opción para mucha gente.
Además no olvides que la inversión a largo no es un matrimonio para toda la vida, sólo es un estado de ánimo. Puedes convertir por propia voluntad una inversión a largo a una en corto (cosa que no pasa al contrario).

Por comentarte sobre mi inversión que tu ves desastrosa. Hace una semana Ferrovial estaba a 15€, no quise vender pero tenía unos 5000€ de plusvalías. Si la hubiera ejecutado hubiera metido, junto con la operación de Bankia 8000€ en el bolsillo sólo en el mes de enero ¿no está nada mal para un mes, no? 
No lo hice porque espero una subida del IBEX hasta los 11000 y sacar un poco más. Si me equivoco como bien dices, es con mi dinero. 
¿sabes lo que es mi dinero? un apunte en el banco que no me hace más feliz.
Tengo mi piso pagado, mi pequeña huerta y soy socio de un monte vecinal maderero. Mi familia y yo disfrutamos de salud y tenemos trabajo, mi hija con 13 años habla mejor inglés que yo y saca unas notazas, ¿crees que las inversiones del ahorro me sacan el sueño?

Y ahora una pregunta directa, no me salgas con madmaxes y zombies. Imagina que tienes que invertir en 4 valores del IBEX buscando el mínimo riesgo ¿cuales elegirías y por qué?

Voy a pegarme mi carrerita dominguera para abrir el apetito.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 12:09 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, luego seguimos hablando, todavía hay cosas en las que no estoy de acuerdo pero hoy es romería de San Cecilio y hace solecito en Granada  Estoy haciendo tortilla patatas, un par de cervecitas Alhambra y a disfrutar del sol al saltamontes mientras no cobren por ello!
> 
> Por cierto, ayer 16km under the rain. 23 marzo primer trail de montaña, 27km...me estoy haciendo caquita ya :clip:



Cómo de mejor sabe una tortilla después de una buena carrera. 
No insistas con el SAN, además coincidimos, yo no niego nada de lo que comentas, sólo que tu buscas lo malo para no invertir y yo lo bueno para sacarle unas perras.
Creo que para la gente que nos lee se ha aportado un punto de vista amplio. Ahora es cosa de cada uno.


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, luego seguimos hablando, todavía hay cosas en las que no estoy de acuerdo pero hoy es romería de San Cecilio y hace solecito en Granada  Estoy haciendo tortilla patatas, un par de cervecitas Alhambra y a disfrutar del sol al saltamontes mientras no cobren por ello!
> 
> Por cierto, ayer 16km under the rain. 23 marzo primer trail de montaña, 27km...me estoy haciendo caquita ya :clip:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Esta semana hice mi primer 15.000 con objetivo de bajar de 80 minutos. Fail :ouch::ouch: me quedé en 81'13''. Joder que reventón me pegué.

Los 27 km asustan sólo de leerlos :S:S:S

---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 12:16 ----------




Tono dijo:


> No digo que seas mala persona Bertok, digo que te has creado un personaje que va de malote y a veces rozas la falta de respeto. Tú crees que es ironía, pero te pasas de frenada.
> 
> 
> Ya lo hemos discutido. Entre la postura de correr un riesgo máximo en bolsa buscando altas rentabilidades o la de tener el dinero escondido en el colchón (o en un depósito al 1,5%) hay posiciones intermedias. Entrar y salir a corto aprovechando la volatilidad de estos meses o apostar a medio/largo plazo a empresas con beneficios y deuda razonable aprovechando el timing alcista que todavía puede quedar en la economía mundial, es una opción para mucha gente.
> ...



Me tendrías que torturar para entrar en el culibex en estos niveles.

Bastante más abajo podría hacer:

20% en ETF doble apalancado en el IBEX35.
30% en Arcelor
30% en TEF
10% en ACS
10% en BBVA

Las acciones energéticas las cogería en mercados externos (por ejemplo alemania) y 50k€ en carbón usano a blanco o negro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Esta semana hice mi primer 15.000 con objetivo de bajar de 80 minutos. Fail :ouch::ouch: me quedé en 81'13''. Joder que reventón me pegué.
> 
> Los 27 km asustan sólo de leerlos :S:S:S



Luego dice flander que es mi al que las viejas adelantan ::

Ya en serio. Depende un montón el desnivel, ayer hubo km a 5,2min y otros a 10... 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> No creo que haya mucha volatilidad hasta junio dado que tenemos elecciones europeas y no querrán montar un circo, asi que alcistas hasta entonces.




no querrán montar un circo el mes de elecciones? 

me lo pones a huevo. precisamente puede ocurrir. un poco de shock doctrine para que voten lo que "hay que votar" y luego con el resultado, para arriba.

o la bolsa arriba desde abril y tras el varapalo popular europeo un bajón.


por cierto, en mayo es posible que sean las últimas elecciones en Grecia y de alguno más para la UE.

además de ser el mes del tercer rescate de grecia.


pero esto son fundamentales. yo lo decía por AT.

para empezar esta semana no meto un duro en bolsa hasta que vea el 9700 en el ibex. y luego ya veremos. 

este lunes puede que veamos subasta congueril. ojo que marca Atlas. pero yo no entro hasta ver que el ibex ha caido al menos 300 puntos


----------



## xavigomis (2 Feb 2014)

En este foro hay que poner según que comentarios en remojo, pues hay mucha paja entre poco grano... seguir de forma recurrente los comentarios de algunos no tiene desperdicio, no aciertan una. 

(Coincido que lo difícil es mojarse y además acertar de forma recurrente; pero me dió por seguir una señorita que comenta a menudo y no dió una en un par de semanas que estuve siguiéndola...; que si el Ibex se iba para abajo e hizo todo lo contrario)

Coincido con Bertok, a los precios actuales en el IBEX, más de uno se va a comer un -20,30,40 en unos meses sin darse ni cuenta, parece que aún viven en Matrix, y eso sin que pase nada extraño, con que se tuerzan un poco las cosas y se compliquen con Grecia, la prima y la tía, más de un banco se puede caer por el desague. Negocios en precio en el Ibex quedan pocos (a mi modo de ver), quizás TEF, Inditex y poco más.

Constructoras, bancos, incluso algunos regulados... dan pánico, el día menos pensado Zasca, volvemos a la realidad. 

Janus, Ponzi, Bertok... como véis *Alstom *a estos niveles ? Como negocio en si y en cuanto a precio, se que habéis comentado que tiene negocios muy buenos con otros ruinosos... Cual sería un buen punto para ir aumentando posiciones?

Muchas gracias,


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> En este foro hay que poner según que comentarios en remojo, pues hay mucha paja entre poco grano... seguir de forma recurrente los comentarios de algunos no tiene desperdicio, no aciertan una.
> 
> (Coincido que lo difícil es mojarse y además acertar de forma recurrente; pero me dió por seguir una señorita que comenta a menudo y no dió una en un par de semanas que estuve siguiéndola...; que si el Ibex se iba para abajo e hizo todo lo contrario)
> 
> ...



No hace falta pánico, sólo con que el SP regrese a su directriz alcista ya tendremos un hostión en el resto de índices.

Está todo demasiado recalentado ..... y sin entrar en debates de la longevidad del ciclo (58 meses y muy cerca de convertirse en la mayor etapa de prosperidad postguerras :XX::XX::XX.

Lo dificil va aser acertar si la próxima corrección, inminente diría, será una corrección secendaria en primario alcista o el inicio de una corrección primaria bajista.

Siento no poder ayudarte en Alstom, no la conozco. La he mirado por encima y no me dice nada.

En el ferrocarril es mejor una local usana que se dedique a llevar Shale Gas desde Bakken hasta la costa ::::::


----------



## FranR (2 Feb 2014)

Pirata sol en la costa y espetos en las barcas Algo de nubes en la sierra

---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 13:30 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Luego dice flander que es mi al que las viejas adelantan ::
> 
> Ya en serio. Depende un montón el desnivel, ayer hubo km a 5,2min y otros a 10...
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Si que depende del desnivel. La última vez que olió un sub 4, fue bajando el Veleta harto garbanzos para aprovechar la energía cinética del peso añadido 8:

---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 13:34 ----------

Hablando de bolsa. Repito, liquidez e intras para rascar. Me quedan subidas, pero el largo recorrido está agotado


----------



## xavigomis (2 Feb 2014)

Iniciado por Tono Ver Mensaje

Comentarios sobre el SAN.

Curioso el caso del SAN...

Donde usted ve una oportunidad, los números dicen en todas sus lineas cayendo a 2 dígitos... salvo los beneficios que se duplican.

Compre antes de que se terminen.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hablando de bolsa. Repito, liquidez e intras para rascar. Me quedan subidas, pero el largo recorrido está agotado



Si se fija, podemos coincidir, yo no he pueso que seamos alcistas, solo el tramo de cada cosa.  Porque si en bajista cae un 20% y en alcista sube un 10%, hemos perdido un 12%.




> Semana pasada: hemos tocado máximos de un tiempecillo
> Semana próxima: perdemos los 9700 e igual "algo" más.
> Primera o Segunda semana de marzo: tocamos los 9000
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 07:03 ----------

ponzi: los japos compra güiski dyc
Saca el gisqui, Cheli. El Correo


----------



## FranR (2 Feb 2014)

Mis indicadores rápidos dicen que esta semana entrante hay posible tirón al alza. Aunque puede ser en intradia y cerrar en el infierno. Así que no descarto un 10.xxx .Eso si , si perdemos 9.6xx. como las ratas aprox9.760 largo salvaje


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hombre Janus estabas desaparecido..Dos retailers usanos
> 
> -Kroger
> -Whole foods



Los retailers usanos están con la guillotina en el pescuezo. Necesitan un tiempo para cambiar radicalmente su modelo de negocio y mientras tanto queman mucho cash y queda la incertidumbre de si el nuevo modelo les dejará hueco en el mercado. Lo que ya es seguro es que el hueco es más pequeño porque los entrantes pure-ecommerce han ocupado mucho terreno de los tradicionales.

No obstante, hay un mensaje bueno y una oportunidad de ganar mucho dinero. Vean el chart de Kroger. Siempre se puede subir coyunturalmente por mucho que el fondo sea malo.

Esto es debido a que los modelos están cuestionado y el cash-burning están descompensando mucho las valoraciones porque el miedo al futuro hace que se pasen varios pueblos gracias a los cortos de los grandes hedge funds usanos. Pero, al igual que el muelle vuelve a su posición de reposo (aunque se deforme), los EV se terminarán rebalanceando.

No olviden que los retailers tradicionales tienen una fortuna en activos inmobiliarios.





Losing relevance in a changing consumer world
Best Buy and J. C. Penney are both facing this change. Over the past half-decade, an enormous amount of consumer spending has shifted away from traditional bricks and mortar retailers as people have become more accustomed to the ease and convenience of the web.

The interesting thing is, since 2008, Best Buy's total sales are actually up 20%, and it's certainly more a victim of the success of the Amazon's of the world than Penney is, while Penney's revenue is down more than 39% over the same time period. Best Buy has benefited from the demise of Circuit City, and its sheer size and presence has buoyed it to some extent, but sales are down almost 7% in the past nine months. We just learned that sales dropped 1.5% over the holiday shopping season just ended, so sales will be down for the full year. 

Definition of insanity
Penney, on the other hand, is challenged with rediscovering favor with shoppers after spending 2012 and 2013 confusing and alienating them via two about-faces before taking the same approach as before. *The company may run out of time (and money) before it's able to reestablish a message that resonates with shoppers and brings profits*. For now, it's back to discounts and sales, the same formula that resulted in declining revenue and profits, and the ouster of CEO Mike Ullman -- who's now back in charge -- and has implemented the same marketing strategy.

The difference today? Billions in losses, a massive 40% dilution for investors through a stock offering to generate capital, and more losses to come. But the company is trying the exact same market strategy that was failing three years ago...

Final thoughts
Best Buy has the advantage of being the only major "analog" retailer in consumer electronics and appliances. The company has put serious focus on its web business, and is now using 400 of its stores as warehouses to fulfill web orders. If the company is able to attract customers and grow its online business enough, this hybrid approach could lead to it remaining viable. Despite falling sales numbers, Best Buy was profitable in the first three quarters of 2013, and will likely be so in Q4.


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2014)

Janus, en Atlanta .... lo tienes a huevo

2014 Tickets! | TomorrowWorld


----------



## Tono (2 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Iniciado por Tono Ver Mensaje
> 
> Comentarios sobre el SAN.
> 
> ...



Probablemente has leído en diagonal
Si sigues el hilo, marqué mi entrada a SAN, dejando claro que es para aprovechar el tirón y salir entre 7,20 y 7,30.

SAN tiene ahora dos cosas que atraen:

-la parte de su negocio en dólares y libras (y mucho de su negocio en Mexico y Brasil también es en dólares, segunda moneda de estos países)

- las plusvalías que tiene ya acumuladas para este trimestre de 1100M€.

y aparte de eso ojos antes que cerebro, entiendo que sus ojos y los míos no están viendo lo mismo 

(por lo demás sin conocerlo sé que usted sabe mucho más que yo de bolsa, yo no tengo puta idea)


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2014)

vean a HSOL, como cumpla la neck line (podría estar representando las dificultades de costes que tiene su tecnología) iría camino de la liquidación.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Feb 2014)

Saludos, y mis 5 stars.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Mis indicadores rápidos dicen que esta semana entrante hay posible tirón al alza. Aunque puede ser en intradia y cerrar en el infierno. Así que no descarto un 10.xxx .Eso si , si perdemos 9.6xx. como las ratas aprox9.760 largo salvaje




cierto, es la otra opción. mis cálculos, que ya digo son aventurados, me dicen que perdemos esta semana o la siguiente los 9700. Sin falta. Y que nos olvidemos de los 10.600 por mucho tiempo. *Así que me permito esa corrección, más viendo la vela semanal que dejamos.*


En velas mensuales hemos tocado techo.
En velas semanales tenemos una spinning top por debajo que es bueno si se confirma, pero no creo que se confirme, ya que daría al traste con mis predicciones y superariamos el 10.600. Así que TENGO QUE APOSTAR sí o sí para un doji u otro spinning top para esta semana que anule un poco esta posible figura de vuelta.







la famosa morning80


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, en Atlanta .... lo tienes a huevo
> 
> 2014 Tickets! | TomorrowWorld



allí estaré, el roundtrip con AA a 300 euros.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

Janus:
Brighter spring expected for retailers | Big Data Download - Yahoo Finance


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> allí estaré, el roundtrip con AA a 300 euros.



Lo caro es cruzar el charco pero estando allí es todo mucho más fácil y barato ::

---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 14:52 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Janus:
> Brighter spring expected for retailers | Big Data Download - Yahoo Finance



Que sorpresa, siempre es un placer escuchar a la bella Lauren Lyster :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lo caro es cruzar el charco pero estando allí es todo mucho más fácil y barato ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 14:52 ----------
> 
> ...



Hombre, en avión desde San Francisco son más de 5 horas porque 2500 millas son muchas millas. No te creas que está mucho más lejos en tiempo para los madrileños, eso sí: bastante más barato con Delta, AA, ..... que con el roba duros Iberia ....


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lo caro es cruzar el charco pero estando allí es todo mucho más fácil y barato ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 14:52 ----------
> 
> ...



claro

Wall Street Week Ahead: Stocks may face pain, though buyers remain - Yahoo Finance


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Feb 2014)

domingo........... pillo sitio ::


----------



## xavigomis (2 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Probablemente has leído en diagonal
> Si sigues el hilo, marqué mi entrada a SAN, dejando claro que es para aprovechar el tirón y salir entre 7,20 y 7,30.
> 
> SAN tiene ahora dos cosas que atraen:
> ...



Para nada pretendo saber más que usted y otros ilustres del hilo, simplemente mi comentario que no lo veo, yo no digo que ni pueda seguir subiendo, solo que yo personalmente no me gusta invertir en empresas quebradas o en situaciones especiales que no logro comprender, y está, con todas las líneas cayendo a doble dígito salvo el beneficio, y estos los datos oficiales que no tienen porque ser los oficiosos, me da pavor. 

Posiblemente vuelva a 7.20 o más, pero no se si lo veré yo, mis hijos o mis nietos.


----------



## Tono (2 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Para nada pretendo saber más que usted y otros ilustres del hilo, simplemente mi comentario que no lo veo, yo no digo que ni pueda seguir subiendo, solo que yo personalmente no me gusta invertir en empresas quebradas o en situaciones especiales que no logro comprender, y está, con todas las líneas cayendo a doble dígito salvo el beneficio, y estos los datos oficiales que no tienen porque ser los oficiosos, me da pavor.
> 
> Posiblemente vuelva a 7.20 o más, pero no se si lo veré yo, mis hijos o mis nietos.



te garantizo que cualquiera sabe más que yo de bolsa
(pero como gacela cobarde no me gana nadie)

te voy a hacer 3 preguntas

- Entre tus pros y contras ¿has tenido claramente en cuenta el 9% de dividendo o sólo la cotización? ¿cuánto disminuye el riesgo de la inversión ese dividendo?

- ¿sabías que ya acumula plusvalías reales por valor de 1100M este mes? ...piensa que vienen a ser el 50% del beneficio del BBVA en todo el 2013

-¿no son los balances de todos los demás bancos, salvo Bankiter, mucho peores? 

No hay más preguntas señoría.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

JLCava:
Esperaremos una caída del 15-20%
Si llevas bancos comprados, deberías leer esto



Spoiler



Todos los analistas y especuladores somos conscientes de la importancia del soporte de los 1.770. En la CNBC fue citado por varios analistas. Por ese motivo, debemos considerar como escenario más probable que si ese nivel fuese perforado, muy probablemente se activaría una oleada de ventas que podría enviar al S&P 500 a la zona 1.700-1.710.

El volumen negociado durante la sesión del viernes fue muy elevado, 1,9 veces la media de 10 sesiones.

Las líneas “avance/descenso” cayeron con fuerza.

El índice VIX ha tocado por dos veces el nivel 16 y no ha sido capaz de perforarlo. Por lo tanto, el escenario bajista sigue siendo el más probable. Y lo será más cuando acabe el período estacional alcista correspondiente al fin de mes.

La superación del nivel 20 por el VIX y la perforación del nivel 1.770 sería un claro signo bajista.

Teniendo en cuenta la elevada ponderación del sector financiero en el IBEX, vamos a analizar los gráficos del sector financiero estadounidense y del sector financiero europeo.

Tal y como podemos ver en el gráfico del ETF del Sector Financiero Estadounidense (XLF), inició la subida desde marzo desde 2009. Es decir, lleva 5 años de subidas. Generalmente las bolsas tras cinco años de subidas suelen experimentar una fase correctiva de cierta duración.

Nos vamos a fijar en el tramo al alza desplegado desde los mínimo de 10-2011, cuando hizo un mínimo en torno a 11, y los máximos del pasado 10 de enero de 2014, cuando hizo un máximo en torno a 22.

Teniendo en cuenta el elevado nivel de “sobrecompra” de los indicadores de momento, vamos a considerar que ha iniciado una fase correctiva que pude enviar la cotización del ETF a la zona 17,5-18. Se observa la existencia de un soporte correspondiente a los máximos de 4-2010 y 2-2011.

Esto supondría una caída adicional de 3 puntos respecto de la cotización del viernes. Esto es, una caída potencial del 15%.

Más a corto plazo, observamos que tras el tramo a la baja desplegado desde el 15 de enero de 2014 al 27 de enero, la cotización del ETF del sector parece haber desplegado una pauta plana. Esta pauta es de continuación y, por lo tanto, resulta muy probable que, al menos, se despliegue otra nueva onda a la baja, que podría llevar la cotización del ETF a la zona de los 19,5-20.

Gráfico semanal del ETF del Sector financiero 





Echemos un vistazo al gráfico del sector financiero europeo. Se ha producido una vuelta brusca al llegar a la zona de los 21,5.

Creemos que lo más probable es que su cotización se dirija a la zona 17,7. Esto supondría un retroceso en torno al 15% respecto de los niveles actuales.

Gráfico semanal DJ Stoxx 600 Banks


----------



## xavigomis (2 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> te garantizo que cualquiera sabe más que yo de bolsa
> (pero como gacela cobarde no me gana nadie)
> 
> te voy a hacer 3 preguntas
> ...



Ja ja ja ja


Para gacela yo... dicho esto, coincido contigo que dentro del grupo de los bancos Santander es posiblemente de lo mejor cito, con permiso de bankinter, cuya gestion es excelente, pero la buena mierda de entre la mierda, sigue siendo eso.

- el dividendo que se paga en cromos mal asunto... la dilación en la acción es brutal en los últimos años, por eso aun estando el precio de la acción bastante por debajo de máximos el banco esta carisimo. Cuando Brazil se hunda y México tenga problemas el san las pasara canutas, i la morosidad que ya están teniendo en Brazil ya es un toque de atención muy grande.

- las plusvalías a las que haces referencia son meros apuntes contables, cuando reconozcan el verdadero impacto de re financiados y morosidad con eso no tendrá ni para pipas... solo las autopistas (noticia de hoy del confidencial) ya se va a comer este colchón y un tajo más. 

- en el país de los ciegos, el tuerto es el rey, que los haya peores para mi no es un criterio de inversión suficiente sino un toque de atención de que algo en la industria no funciona y que puede acabar muy mal. Bankinter es una referencia, san... no lo veo. Problemas de integración de equipos en UK, prestando en las fabelas, Polonia, ... cuando saquen todos los esqueletos del armario temblará.

estamos en una industria donde el líder esta cayendo a cifra de 2 dígitos y lejos de reconocerlo, el mercado lo premia con re valorización es de infarto. O atacan la caída o no se de donde van a seguir sacando los beneficios porque la renta fija les va a poder salvar 1 o 2 trimestres más a lo sumo, en el mejor de los casos, però dudo yo mucho que el bono esp sé ponga en negativo y el margen de caída ya es muy estrecho.

Si tan buen negocio fuese y estuvieran convencidos de que el mercado seguirá recuperándose tu crees que mr botín estaria liquidando todo los activos que puede y más y vendiéndose partes en todos los negocios que puede de manera desenfrenada? Sí en unos meses o años podría sacar más, yo esperaría, pero el va como en una carrera sin freno.


----------



## NaNDeTe (2 Feb 2014)

Como veis este analisis de Acciona? a mi la verdad que la rotura que hizo de la clavicular hace unas semanas me ha puesto inseguro con este valor

BolsaCanaria .info | Acciona 63,5 euros de precio objetivo


----------



## Tono (2 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Ja ja ja ja
> 
> 
> Para gacela yo...
> ...



te marco en negrita lo que me interesa 
por lo demás estoy de acuerdo en todo, los balances de la banca hay que leerlos tapándose las narices de lo podridos que están

Lo que marco en negrita es lo que me interesa y donde hay que poner los ojos y no el cerebro

-un timing que nos da al menos un trimestre o dos de tiempo, con buenas noticias y muy mediáticas, donde intentarán atraer todas las gacelas que huyen de los depósitos.

- la necesidad del banco de sacar la máxima pasta posible de todos sus activos, entre ellos las acciones. Por lo tanto intentarán subir el precio hasta dónde sea posible para dejar pillados al mayor nº de accionistas.

Yo apuesto a eso y espero ver los 7,20 pronto. Y ya, no discuto más sobre el SAN. 

Yo sólo quería hablar de las inversiones a medio/largo y que la gente diera consejos generales y comentara sus carteras.
No pretendía hablar de acciones en concreto y mucho menos ponerme de sparring de todos los enemigos de Botín (entre los que me encuentro) :XX:


----------



## xavigomis (2 Feb 2014)

Ja ja ja

No hombre, yo no soy enemigo de botín, simplemente tengo poca confianza en el sector bancario.

Como hablas de comentar las inversiones, comentó las mías que eso es lo difícil, lo fácil es rajar de los demás. 

Sector telecomunicaciones europeo... 

Considero que la concentración que esta por venir y esta en ciernes hará que el sector obtenga mejores resultados que el mercado en los próximos 12/18 meses. 

Por ello, estoy en TEF, considero que es de lo poco que no está caro en esp y que ha quedado algo rezagado. También tengo una posición bastante más pequeña en Portugal Télécom. Luego una posición en Alstom a raíz de la fuerte caída en las últimas semanas que creo que esta muy barata aunque si el Cac se despeña sufrirá...

y finalmente 2 pequeñas posis en suedzucker e imtech.


----------



## decloban (2 Feb 2014)

Para los bajistas y los que tienen ganas de que esto se de la vuelta, ¿abrimos unos cortos en Ebro a medio-plazo?


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Para los bajistas y los que tienen ganas de que esto se de la vuelta, ¿abrimos unos cortos en Ebro a medio-plazo?



Si Ebro no puja por Deoleo, y vende también las suyas a un precio X, no solo es para no abrir cortos, si no largos 


y si como CAVA dice vemos un -15% es mejor este tiempo disfrutar y aprender, leer, etc y estar fuera obsevando el panorama desde la tranquilidad de la liquidez


----------



## decloban (2 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Si Ebro no puja por Deoleo, y vende también las suyas a un precio X, no solo es para no abrir cortos, si no largos



Revisa sector de alimentación europeo que parece que esta semana ya ha empezado a dar señal de tendencia bajista y luego mira los gráficos de viscofan y ebro.

Seguramente es muy temprano aun pero quien tenga ganas de unos cortos yo seguiría esos dos valores un par de semanas para ver si confirman cambio de tendencia. Por mucho dinero que haya no puede estar en todos los sitios 

Además, Ebro no tiene porque vender su participación en OLE, ni siquiera tiene que haber una OPA a OLE, aunque sea lo mas probable


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Revisa sector de alimentación europeo que parece que esta semana ya ha empezado a dar señal de tendencia bajista y luego mira los gráficos de viscofan y ebro.
> 
> Seguramente es muy temprano aun pero quien tenga ganas de unos cortos yo seguiría esos dos valores un par de semanas para ver si confirman cambio de tendencia. Por mucho dinero que haya no puede estar en todos los sitios
> 
> Además, Ebro no tiene porque vender su participación en OLE, ni siquiera tiene que haber una OPA a OLE, aunque sea lo mas probable





Los índices europeos (EUR) de Food, tengo 2:

- STXE 600 Fd&Bvr [3550]
- STXE TM Food Prod [3570]

Aplicando Mansfield:
El primero es bajista desde abril de 2013 (tuvo 2 años alcistas)
El segundoes bajista desde abril de 2013, pero ha repuntado un poco más, y tuvo más altibajos en los últimos años que el anterior.


Ahora si analizo DEOLEO mansfield contra esos sectores, es alcista total dentro de ellos.
Y si analizo EBRO, me da que es bajista desde Octubre de 2013 en el ya tocado sector de la alimentación.

Es decir, uno contrarresta al otro y hace que la media del sector salga donde está.




Pero si los bancos caen un 15% como se apunta, la alimentación es el típico sector refugio...
DEOLEO:
La bolsa por Carlos María: Deoleo
Lo de la OPA parece que no solo se habla en este foro


Sobre Tesla Vs Toyota
What Your Electric Car Says About You - Gravity


----------



## Montegrifo (2 Feb 2014)

Trasteando con el google salen cosas interesantes por eso de ver la opinión de las masas y demás

[url=http://postimage.org/]
imagenes gratis[/URL]

De todas formas el gráfico hay que cogerlo con pinzas ya que la búsqueda no es demasiado exhaustiva pero me gusta el poder ver este tipo de tendencias. Llama la atención el auge en la imagen del Santander y aun más llama la atención el olvido de telefónica ienso: Aunque insisto en que hay que tener en cuenta busquedas de gente que solo quiere entrar en la web del san


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 11:05 ----------

ponzi, la otra vez pusiste los valores del MC con mejor posición de caja, recuerdas cuáles eran? no encuentro el post


----------



## Montegrifo (2 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>





Y cada semana siguen venciendo plazos fijos de los hermosos que cuando van a renovarlo y le dicen el nuevo interés solo les queda un camino...:abajo:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



A lo que llevo en mi firma me remito. :fiufiu:


----------



## decloban (2 Feb 2014)

ane para decir que es bajista no hay que mirar Mansfield al menos no lo hago yo. Yo miro Mansfield para medir la fuerza.

Un ejemplo es Ebro que hasta hace una semanas seguía siendo alcista pero con poca fuerza (Mansfield + SP 500 que es lo que yo utilizo) y al cierre del viernes pasado parece que esta dando señales de o bien iniciar tendencia bajista (que es lo que creo, fase 4) o iniciar la fase 3.







El STXE 600 Fd&Bvr [3550] esta claro que esta en la fase 3 y creo que a partir de esta semana empieza con la fase 4.

Por cierto mira Danone y ahora Nestle. Si alguien quiere abrir cortos creo que este sector apunta maneras :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

Sí, sí, por AT era más claro, pero como hablabas de sectores pensaba que era para lo de aplicarlo por la lista aquella


----------



## decloban (2 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sí, sí, por AT era más claro, pero como hablabas de sectores pensaba que era para lo de aplicarlo por la lista aquella



Ahí me he perdido no se a que te refieres :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Ahí me he perdido no se a que te refieres :XX:



unas hojas XLS!! ::

pero si fuiste tú el que...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ane para decir que es bajista no hay que mirar Mansfield al menos no lo hago yo. Yo miro Mansfield para medir la fuerza.
> 
> Un ejemplo es Ebro que hasta hace una semanas seguía siendo alcista pero con poca fuerza (Mansfield + SP 500 que es lo que yo utilizo) y al cierre del viernes pasado parece que esta dando señales de o bien iniciar tendencia bajista (que es lo que creo, fase 4) o iniciar la fase 3.
> 
> ...



Ahora no recuerdo el nick pero alguien en su favoritos puso danone, el jueves o viernes...


----------



## decloban (2 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> unas hojas XLS!! ::
> 
> pero si fuiste tú el que...



Sí si fui yo pero entendí a que te referías :XX:

---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 18:32 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ahora no recuerdo el nick pero alguien en su favoritos puso danone, el jueves o viernes...



En las tendencias bajistas también hay correcciones. Yo ahora mismo no entraría en el sector alimentación europeo a no ser que fuese para abrir cortos.

De todas formas si alguien piensa que en el caso concreto de Danone va a cambiar la tendencia que se manifieste y lo argumente, así aprendemos todos.

Y ojo hablo de medio-plazo nada de operaciones de pocos días.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Feb 2014)

Preocupante este indicador que anda circulando por la web. ienso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Feb 2014)

Sector alimentario


----------



## decloban (2 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Sector alimentario



En STXE 600 Fd&Bvr [3550] se ve mejor. De todas formas cuando todo es alcista es fácil que se contagie por lo que igual es una falsa señal, el tiempo dirá.


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Los retailers usanos están con la guillotina en el pescuezo. Necesitan un tiempo para cambiar radicalmente su modelo de negocio y mientras tanto queman mucho cash y queda la incertidumbre de si el nuevo modelo les dejará hueco en el mercado. Lo que ya es seguro es que el hueco es más pequeño porque los entrantes pure-ecommerce han ocupado mucho terreno de los tradicionales.
> 
> No obstante, hay un mensaje bueno y una oportunidad de ganar mucho dinero. Vean el chart de Kroger. Siempre se puede subir coyunturalmente por mucho que el fondo sea malo.
> 
> ...



Hay una cosa que diferencia a Kroger y Whole foods y es que venden comida, amazon lo va a tener complicado para meterse en este sector.Yo soy de la teoría de que aun queda mucho para que la gente compre toda la comida por internet.Para bien o para mal cuando alguien compra carne pescado fruta o verdura quiere ver lo que compra.De hecho los retailers que comercializan comida no estan quemando tanta caja.

En Europa tenemos el ejemplo de la holandesa koninj....en España mercadona o día y en reuno unido puede que morrison a largo plazo de gratas sorpresas.

Según Bloomber por lo visto Kroger tiene una cuota de mercado bastante imoortante. 

Luego muchos retailers como bien has dicho son propietarios de los locales y ese inmobiliario vale dinero,en muchos casos bastante.

Hay una inglesa que esa si que lo esta pasando mal,quema demasiada caja que es sainsbury.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 18:55 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> ---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 11:05 ----------
> 
> ponzi, la otra vez pusiste los valores del MC con mejor posición de caja, recuerdas cuáles eran? no encuentro el post



No las conozco de memoria, pero alguna hay. Así de primeras me vienen a la cabeza

Barón de ley
Dinamia
Corporación Alba
Altia
Gowex

La primera tiene unos niveles de efectivo que harían temblar a cualquiera.Hay unas cuantas mas pero ahora mismo no me vienen a la cabeza


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)




----------



## decloban (2 Feb 2014)

No entiendo japonés 

¿Segun tamagochi cual seria tu opinión?


----------



## ane agurain (2 Feb 2014)

el 600 es muy bajista
el 3570 es bajista y en 2-3 días muy


si te fijas, uno es un adelanto-replica del otro por 1 semana...



hay que buscar valores del 3570 que no estén en el 600, y abrir cortos o largos dependiendo de la semana precedente ::


----------



## decloban (2 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el 6000 es muy bajista
> el 3570 es bajista y en 2-3 días muy
> 
> 
> ...



¿Te acuerdas hace un par de meses que comentaste entrar en viscofan a medio plazo y te comente que no confiaba mucho en el valor?

Veremos si estaba equivocado pero este es un claro ejemplo que si vamos a medio/largo plazo debemos analizar su sector y subsector antes para evitar sorpresas y entrar en aquellos que sean mas alcistas o bajistas dependiendo de lo que busquemos.

El 6000 es un súper sector que engloba a dos subsectores uno de ellos el 3570 de ahí la pequeña diferencia.


----------



## NaNDeTe (2 Feb 2014)

El (sobre)coste de garantizar la luz. hoy.es


----------



## egarenc (2 Feb 2014)

no se si alguien lo ha colgado ya

[YOUTUBE]65SD_mtz4Nc&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65SD_mtz4Nc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> no se si alguien lo ha colgado ya
> 
> [YOUTUBE]65SD_mtz4Nc&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65SD_mtz4Nc&feature=youtu.be



[YOUTUBE]65SD_mtz4Nc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> no se si alguien lo ha colgado ya
> 
> [YOUTUBE]65SD_mtz4Nc&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65SD_mtz4Nc&feature=youtu.be



Si señor un poco de calidad al margen de los mass mierda..ya tengo video para esta noche  Los conoces?

Ojo desde el minuto 20:00

Ojito con invertir en banca ahora mismo


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay una cosa que diferencia a Kroger y Whole foods y es que venden comida, amazon lo va a tener complicado para meterse en este sector.Yo soy de la teoría de que aun queda mucho para que la gente compre toda la comida por internet.Para bien o para mal cuando alguien compra carne pescado fruta o verdura quiere ver lo que compra.De hecho los retailers que comercializan comida no estan quemando tanta caja.
> 
> En Europa tenemos el ejemplo de la holandesa koninj....en España mercadona o día y en reuno unido puede que morrison a largo plazo de gratas sorpresas.
> 
> ...




Y te puedo decir que Whole Foods es muy caro, por lo menos la tienda que está en el sótano de las torres Time Warner en Columbus Circle, NYC.


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Y te puedo decir que Whole Foods es muy caro, por lo menos la tienda que está en el sótano de las torres Time Warner en Columbus Circle, NYC.



Son muy rentables y estan sacando mucho fcf, ya sea por A o por B estan consiguiendo rentabilidades por encima de la competencia.
Estoy contigo en relación a la competencia están caros.


Bloomberg Industry Leaderboard

Me gusta mucho esta aplicación, fijate Kroger el pedazo de tarta que tiene, a riesgo de equivocarme porque aun no he analizado las empresas a fondo, Kroger en el mercado americano es de las que cotiza con mayor descuento.


----------



## egarenc (2 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Si señor un poco de calidad al margen de los mass mierda..ya tengo video para esta noche  Los conoces?
> 
> Ojo desde el minuto 20:00
> 
> Ojito con invertir en banca ahora mismo



el otro día vi esta que alguien colgó y me pareció interesante lo que decía, pero no los conozco, tu si?

[YOUTUBE]PoDHduzJ_mA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> el otro día vi esta que alguien colgó y me pareció interesante lo que decía, pero no los conozco, tu si?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PoDHduzJ_mA[/YOUTUBE]



No los conozco y no se que tal serán, la conferencia esta interesante, me gusta escuchar otros puntos de vista.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 23:41 ----------

Whole foods

Sin deuda

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NSM/WFM-Whole_foods/detalle-financiero

La capacidad de vender comida a precio de potosi y sin endeudarte es algo que el mercado paga y muy caro

Kroger

Con deuda y menores margenes pero con una cuota de mercado muy importante

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NYS/KR-Kroger/detalle-financiero


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Posible HCH en diario en BME por técnico, busco entrada, pero es que me acojono. Igual que en Bayer, llevo buscando entrada pero es que es un cuchillo que cae de momento


----------



## alimon (3 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Y te puedo decir que Whole Foods es muy caro, por lo menos la tienda que está en el sótano de las torres Time Warner en Columbus Circle, NYC.



Se echan de menos sus posiciones cantadas los domingos a la noche.


Para mañana, dentro de bankia via CFD, cogidas casi a mínimos del viernes.

Que dios/pandoro nos pille confesaos con sus resultados, si toca 1,40 me vale y me salgo.


----------



## decloban (3 Feb 2014)

Buenos días, ¿se termino la correción?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Panamá ofrece a embajador de EEUU acabar el Canal en sustitución de Sacyr


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Panamá ofrece a embajador de EEUU acabar el Canal en sustitución de Sacyr



Es lo mínimo. Y luego denuciar a Sacyr y a su avalistas por incumplimiento para que pagen el posible sobrecoste.

Buenos dias.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Vozpópuli - BFA-Bankia supera su objetivo y obtiene un beneficio neto de 818 millones de euros en 2013



por cierto, los japos hoy pierden -2% y bajan de los 15.000 claramente: 14.600


----------



## amago45 (3 Feb 2014)

Resultados BANKIA
BFA-Bankia supera objetivos y gana 818 millones de euros en 2013

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={56b6a4ec-e0ea-4280-a39d-73527db9017d}


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

En las cuentas de Bankia, que son las que realmente reflejan la evolución del negocio, *el margen de intereses en el conjunto del año sumó 2.567 millones, lo que supone una caída del 19,7 %,* descontado el coste de un préstamo de BFA ya cancelado. Los ingresos por comisiones siguieron subiendo en el último trimestre, cuando ascendieron a 249 millones, con lo que en todo el año alcanzaron los 935 millones, un 5,8 % menos que en 2012.

*El margen bruto, que aglutina todos los ingresos, llegó a los 3.772 millones, un 8,4% menos,* pero hay que tener presente que se logra a pesar de haber cerrado ya las 1.143 oficinas que se comprometió a clausurar antes de abril de 2014. Este hecho le ayudó a que los *gastos de explotación se redujeran un 16,9% *respecto a 2012, hasta 1.905 millones.

Gracias a la mejora de los ingresos y a la reducción de gastos, Bankia ganó eficiencia hasta situarla en un 52,6% y el resultado antes de provisiones ascendió a 1.867 millones, un 2,3% más, con lo que logra avanzar después de varios trimestres.

*En cuanto al crédito, en el año cayó un 11,2%,* hasta 119.116 millones, a pesar de que Bankia concedió nueva financiación en 2013 por importe de 14.903 millones, un 50% más de lo que pensaba; aún así la cuota de mercado de la entidad aumentó hasta el 9,56% frente al 9,22% de diciembre de 2012. Por su parte,* los depósitos -incluyendo financiación con cámaras- mermaron un 2%*, hasta 108.543 millones.

Bankia cerró el año con un* saldo de morosos de 20.022 millones* tras reclasificar 1.404 millones de créditos refinanciados, lo que unido a la reducción del balance explica que *su morosidad llegara al 14,7% a finales de 2013, frente al 13% de un año antes. **A pesar de las millonarias provisiones destinadas a lo largo del ejercicio, la cobertura empeoró al bajar de 61,8 hasta el 56,5%.*


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2014)

La banca viene rojita.....ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

para los que ayer no lo leyeron, los que lleven banca, lean la pagina de Cava, es interesante


en subasta, GAS se negocia 1 euro por encima de su precio.


----------



## amago45 (3 Feb 2014)

Service Point, concurso de acreedores- Hech0 relevante
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={c75d87dd-3ddc-4d30-82a6-16a33c54d022}


----------



## sr.anus (3 Feb 2014)

otro dia glorioso para acciona


----------



## Robopoli (3 Feb 2014)

Guanos días!! Parece que tenemos por delante tiempos volátiles!!


----------



## amago45 (3 Feb 2014)

Las empresas de energía se van a poner hoy las botas y tal
DEOLEO, de medio céntimo en medio céntimo


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Las de energia? el 18% ese o ingresa el gobierno o ellas?


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

Buenos días



paulistano dijo:


> La banca viene rojita.....ienso:



y las eléctricas verditas, la subida del 18% de la luz se hace notar

hemos perdido otro gran disparo en Bankia Paulistano, debimos hacerle caso al refrán no hay 2 sin 3


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a usted los resultados le parecen convincentes?


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Las de energia? el 18% ese o ingresa el gobierno o ellas?



es la parte regulada, las empresas se llevan ese 18% y el gobierno el IVA de ese incremento

decisión salomónica

(ayer me callé como una puta sobre este aspecto ya que como dueño de Iberdrola no tengo los mismos intereses que como consumidor)

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 09:16 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> a usted los resultados le parecen convincentes?



no, un 15% de morosidad después de haber limpiado todo haciaa la Sareb es una burrada, pero un +7% en 3 días era previsible

además mi sentido arácnido que sabía que al menos habría mas de 800M de beneficios (era el consenso hace 3 meses)y las últimas noticias que hablaban de que el mercado esperaba unos 400M, lo estaban poniendo a webo


----------



## amago45 (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Las de energia? el 18% ese o ingresa el gobierno o ellas?



Entiendo que para las eléctricas, y la parte correspondiente en impuestos para el Montoro 
No queda claro. Pero veo subir Enagas, Gas Natural, REE, Endesa ... qizá vaya por ahí el tema

Ya está en el BOE: el Gobierno confirma una subida del 18% en la parte fija del recibo de la luz - 20minutos.es

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 09:18 ----------

El cuidata de DEOLEO hilando fino, de 0.51 no se pasa, todo piano piano. Los 0.50 pasan a ser soporte?
Llevan ya negociados 2.4 millones de títulos en 20 minutos


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Service Point presentará mañana concurso de acreedores


Prisa y Codere que dejaron pillados, vuelven a precios parece

parece que barren un poco en bankia


----------



## amago45 (3 Feb 2014)

Vamos Ejjjjjjjjjjjpaña !!!! !!!!
SPAIN JANUARY MANUFACTURING PMI 52.2 vs EXPECTED 51.1

_"The Spanish Manufacturing PMI is a composite indicator designed to provide an overall view of activity in the manufacturing sector and acts as an leading indicator for the whole economy.When PMI is below 50.0 this indicates that the manufacturing economy is declining and a value above 50.0 indicates an expansion of the manufacturing economy. The individual survey indexes have been seasonally adjusted using the US Bureau of Census X-11 program. The seasonally adjusted series are then used to calculate the seasonally adjusted PMI.
A higher than expected reading should be taken as positive/bullish for the EUR , while a lower than expected reading should be taken as negative/bearish for the EUR."_

El dato no ha sentado bién ... a ver como aguanta el mini-soporte 9.900


----------



## sr.anus (3 Feb 2014)

nos vamos a los 9850, feliz viaje, como no nos paren ahi. A tomal por culo los 98xx


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

*BANCO POPULAR:* Natixis baja recomendación a *vender *desde neutral

CAIXABANK: Natixis sube recomendación a comprar desde neutral

*BANCO POPULAR:* Societe Generale sube recomendación a *comprar *desde mantener


----------



## James Bond (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Service Point presentará mañana concurso de acreedores
> 
> 
> Prisa y Codere que dejaron pillados, vuelven a precios parece
> ...



¿Service Point no la estaba recomendando el fulano este? ¿Un tal Depeche? Madre mia vaya guru::


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> otro dia glorioso para acciona



ha ganado la apuesta

su latún (la he abierto para ver si estaba buena)









bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]65SD_mtz4Nc[/YOUTUBE]



Ayer se me pasó el rato volando escuchando a este gran powerpointista

sabe vender, no cabe duda

Ojalá sea cierto el 50% de lo que dice, me daría con un canto en los dientes si hay 3000 puntos mínimos de IBEX en 2/3 años como dice para corregir precios.

coincido con él pero no soy tan optimista, de hecho la situación de España la pasa bastante por alto, a posta para centrase en los mercados mundiales, sabemos que aquí nos seguiremos hundiendo en cuanto a mercado interno y deuda así como todas las empresas del Ibex que tiene la mayor parte de su negocioaquí

me voy a hacer la calle, súbanme ese IBEX.


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos dias.

Tal vez en los entornos del 1,23 estaba para comprarla, pero el canguelo que me entra estando el ibex en esos niveles a punto de despeñarse.....al san en un dia de guano te lo bajan un 4%.....a bankia, popular, sacyr o gamesa.....te la bajan un 12% y calladito todo el mundo:


----------



## sr.anus (3 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ha ganado la apuesta
> 
> su latún (la he abierto para ver si estaba buena)





Pero por muy poco..... es cierto que 2 de ellas no han bajado mas de un 10%, pero no han conseguido los % que creia. De todas formas por la unica que aposte de las 3 que dije fue acciona, llevo 500 a 48,5. Ya en plusvis "latentes"


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

segundo tramo bajista en marcha , rezad lo que sepais :no:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Deoleo medio millón en 0.495

parece que suben el tapón, edito: lo han quitado


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Y te puedo decir que Whole Foods es muy caro, por lo menos la tienda que está en el sótano de las torres Time Warner en Columbus Circle, NYC.



¿ Qué es, como el cortinglé de allí ?


----------



## LOLO08 (3 Feb 2014)

Las Bios en su linea. Hasta ahora canal predecible y seguimos subiendo.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

GAS-TEF-IBERDROLA sujetando el IBEX, las que no ayudaron a subirlo la semana pasada 


los manufactureros suben en Esp-Fr-Ale y caen en Ita


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

caen los mercados y cae la nieve sobre Madrid , es un dia maravilloso :Aplauso:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (3 Feb 2014)

Que habéis tocao, cafres !!!


----------



## napartarra (3 Feb 2014)

A los buenos días:

- Es mi segunda transferencia a Interdin (la primera es la de inicio).
¿Alguien sabe cuanto tarda en hacerse efectiva?

- Dada mi falta de capital inicial para esquivar las comisiones y poder comprar muchas acciones solo puedo invertir en acciones baratas (Bankia y Sabadell) ¿os arriesgaríais? ¿Es una táctica errada?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

cerramos cortos que mantuvimos el finde con tres cojones 9920-9840 mm50 abrimos largos con bajo apalancamiento :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Que habéis tocao, cafres !!!



pues el dax está rojo y sigue


----------



## amago45 (3 Feb 2014)

Si que nieva en Madrizzzzz, si


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

melia 9.31 (-3,5%) en soporte. buen precio para hacerme compañia 

Si lo pierde, me pierden


----------



## Robopoli (3 Feb 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> ¿Service Point no la estaba recomendando el fulano este? ¿Un tal Depeche? Madre mia vaya guru::



"Loz caminoz del gurú son mizteriozozzzzzzz" :cook::cook::cook:
Por curiosidad, ¿alguien se ha visto en alguna de estas y sabe que ocurre en estos casos? ¿Se suspende la cotización hasta que se resuelva el concurso? 
¿Los accionistas tienen derecho luego a recuperar algo?


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2014)

Popular con más volumen que telefónica..... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2014)

Preparandonos en DirectTV para ganar pasta a raudales con la SuperBowl

[YOUTUBE]jn5zytfm9No[/YOUTUBE]

...Y pensar que en España nos quejamos de la TV que tenemos...vaya forma de trollear que tienen estos usanos


Janus ya estas contratando DirectTV, motivos puramente reales aqui jajajajajaja

[YOUTUBE]5v-JuG6YMqI[/YOUTUBE]




---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 10:50 ----------




Tono dijo:


> ha ganado la apuesta
> 
> su latún (la he abierto para ver si estaba buena)
> 
> ...



Yo creo que hay cosas que deja en el tintero quizas por propio interes, ahora si que es cierto una realidad y es que hay que mirar las empresas de forma global,ningun mercado ya es local.Nos guste o no España es un cagarro en mitad de la marea mundial.


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> "Loz caminoz del gurú son mizteriozozzzzzzz" :cook::cook::cook:
> Por curiosidad, ¿alguien se ha visto en alguna de estas y sabe que ocurre en estos casos? ¿Se suspende la cotización hasta que se resuelva el concurso?
> ¿Los accionistas tienen derecho luego a recuperar algo?



Por suerte (u olfato) alguna vez chicharreé terras, sniaces o sedas, no llegé a ver el concurso (desde "el precio justo" a "ahora caigo") pero la situación en ese punto es jodida:
Lo normal es que la cotización se suspenda, no hay mercao y te quedas con los papelitos. Luego pude haber varias opciones, según lo que salga en el concurso pero lo normal es no ver ni un pavo, en ocasiones incluso (Bankia, creo) se hace una "operación acordeón": Tus acciones viejas valen cero y si quieres formar parte de la nueva, tienes suscribes la ampliación (pones pasta para seguir siendo socio)


----------



## amago45 (3 Feb 2014)

Stephane Richard: “Orange participará en las fusiones de las 'telecos' en España”, en Expansión. 

Los grupos de capital riesgo de EEUU, principales accionistas de Ono, están apretando para buscar la venta de la compañía. Estos llevan años en el capital y, de hecho, para algunos es la inversión más antigua de su cartera. Estas firmas creen que la situación actual de cierta estabilidad económica en España, junto con la renovada moda del cable en Europa, donde se han protagonizado millonarias compras como la de Kabel Deutschland por Vodafone o la de Ziggo por Liberty Global, abren una oportunidad casi única para vender Ono a buen precio, apunta Cinco Días.


----------



## napartarra (3 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> A los buenos días:
> 
> 
> - Dada mi falta de capital inicial para esquivar las comisiones y poder comprar muchas acciones solo puedo invertir en acciones baratas (Bankia y Sabadell) ¿os arriesgaríais? ¿Es una táctica errada?



Alguna ayuda para este pobre novato?

Es mejor pedir ayuda que robarla.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Por suerte (u olfato) alguna vez chicharreé terras, sniaces o sedas, no llegé a ver el concurso (desde "el precio justo" a "ahora caigo") pero la situación en ese punto es jodida:
> Lo normal es que la cotización se suspenda, no hay mercao y te quedas con los papelitos. Luego pude haber varias opciones, según lo que salga en el concurso pero lo normal es no ver ni un pavo, en ocasiones incluso (Bankia, creo) se hace una "operación acordeón": Tus acciones viejas valen cero y si quieres formar parte de la nueva, tienes suscribes la ampliación (pones pasta para seguir siendo socio)



Osea que básicamente las opciones están entre 0 y la estorsión para tratar de recuperar algo ::
Desde luego que en este caso y en el de Codere no será porque no se ha avisado y se ha comentado por activa y por pasiva.
Y como era eso?? El tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio o algo así, no??


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/500264-manana-a-fiesta-service-point.html


----------



## James Bond (3 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Osea que básicamente las opciones están entre 0 y la estorsión para tratar de recuperar algo ::
> Desde luego que en este caso y en el de Codere no será porque no se ha avisado y se ha comentado por activa y por pasiva.
> *Y como era eso?? El tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio o algo así, no??*



Ya ves, frase mítica del susodicho, y desde luego de que el tiempo lo ha puesto en su sitio... Un vendeburras estafador.


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Stephane Richard: “Orange participará en las fusiones de las 'telecos' en España”, en Expansión.
> 
> Los grupos de capital riesgo de EEUU, principales accionistas de Ono, están apretando para buscar la venta de la compañía. Estos llevan años en el capital y, de hecho, para algunos es la inversión más antigua de su cartera. Estas firmas creen que la situación actual de cierta estabilidad económica en España, junto con la renovada moda del cable en Europa, donde se han protagonizado millonarias compras como la de Kabel Deutschland por Vodafone o la de Ziggo por Liberty Global, abren una oportunidad casi única para vender Ono a buen precio, apunta Cinco Días.



Es un sector muy rentable lo único que lleva años sin crecer sobre todo en europa,en el viejo continente nos hemos quedado un poco atras respecto a usa,pero como pasa con todas las ineficiencias a largo plazo se volverá a la media

Telefónica eleva su autocartera hasta el 0,842% - elEconomista.es

Esta noticia es magnifica, todo lo que sea hacer lo contrario al botas es una buena señal.Elevar la autocartera significa incrementar el bpa.

A la larga Tef terminara haciendo lo que hacen en usa o uk, comprara Digital + y aprovechara el 4G para ofrecer TV a través de cualquier dispositivo.


----------



## James Bond (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/500264-manana-a-fiesta-service-point.html



[YOUTUBE]7tdMP5i3Cj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> A los buenos días:
> 
> - Es mi segunda transferencia a Interdin (la primera es la de inicio).
> ¿Alguien sabe cuanto tarda en hacerse efectiva?
> ...



a) ni idea.

b) Te cobrarán lo mismo 500 acciones de bankia que 5 de inditex, las comisiones van por el importe total, no por el número de acciones. ( a no ser que interdín sea diferente). Ten cuidado con tus dineros y suerte.

Y sobre el ibex.....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Alguna ayuda para este pobre novato?
> 
> Es mejor pedir ayuda que robarla.



No tiene nada que ver el precio de las acciones con las comisiones, ya que estas tienen que ver con con porcentaje de la inversión más un fijo, tanto en la compra como en la venta. Esto es como al por mayor. Cuanto más dinero inviertas, menos te afectan las comisiones.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2014)

Guanos dias a todos. Espero ponerme al día antes de comer, de momento abro el broker y esto es lo que veo:







Espero poner algún gráfico por la tarde; este fin de semana me he dado cuenta de que llevo mucho tiempo sin aportar nada al foro y es injusto. Aunque mis gráficos no sean demasiado acertados, pero mejor eso que trollear al estilo jato o depeche, supongo ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

vamooooooooss

doble suelo del DAX? Esperemos que sí, porque si no es guano premium select


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Feb 2014)

para aportar, tambien se puede postear boobs, o videos con segundas 

[youtube]DndOpn_1pPE[/youtube]


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2014)

Ya con más tiempo, paso a contestar a Tono y su mensaje acerca de que el himbersóh de Santander desde 2010 iba a la par respecto ahora, o algo así...lei rápido y ni tuve tiempo de contestar, thankeé pero para nada estaba de acuerdo.

Si bien creo que el pirata colgó algo donde se veían las minusvalías, yo también quiero exponer mi punto de vista respecto a esta discusión.

Soy de letras, por lo que a la hora de hacer estos cálculos perfectamente puedo pasar por cualquier inversor a largo de este, nuestro país...ya que ni voy a tener en cuenta la inflación, ni coste de oportunidad ni calcular al céntimo los impuestos...si bien acepto collejas si la base de mi planteamiento está equivocada.

Veamos:

10/8/2010........compro acción a 10,38 euros.

Dividendos desde esa fecha según invertia:

15/01/2014 Dividendo opcional	0,15
16/10/2013	A cuenta 2013	Dividendo Opcional	0,15
15/07/2013	A cuenta 2013	Opcional	0,15
12/04/2013	A cuenta 2012	Dividendo Opcional	0,15
15/01/2013	A cuenta 2012	Dividendo opcional	0,15
17/10/2012	A cuenta 2012	Dividendo opcional	0,15
13/07/2012	A cuenta 2012	Dividendo opcional	0,15
13/04/2012	A cuenta 2011	Dividendo opcional	0,22
16/01/2012	A cuenta 2011	Dividendo Opcional	0,12
17/10/2011	A cuenta 2011	Dividendo opcional	0,13
01/08/2011	A cuenta 2011	Ordinario	0,14
01/05/2011	A cuenta 2010	Ordinario	0,23
17/01/2011	A cuenta 2010	Dividendo opcional	0,12
15/10/2010	A cuenta 2010	Opcional	0,12


Me suma 2,13....al ser bruto restamos el 20% aproximado ya que no sé si en aquella época era el 18%...pero bueno, ya he dicho que soy de letras y a ojo le resto el 20%....luego de dividendos recibo 1,70 hasta el día de hoy.

Entonces tenemos que:

Precio de compra: 10,38 euros
Dividendos obtenidos netos: 1,70

Precio de la acción una vez deducido el dividendo: 8,68

Precio actual: 6,30

Pérdida por acción: 2,38 euros por acción.

Minusvalías en porcentaje: 27%

Si aplicamos la inflación y coste de oportunidad las pérdidas se van al 30% así a ojo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vamooooooooss
> 
> doble suelo del DAX? Esperemos que sí, porque si no es guano premium select



no debería romper con volumen la zona de 9230 fdax


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Soria apuesta por el petróleo porque dice que la economía no puede depender solo del turismo | Noticias de | Revista de turismo Preferente.com


----------



## amago45 (3 Feb 2014)

Reckitt Benckiser, Church & Dwight, Diageo, Pernod Ricard y Brown-Forman 
Diversificados y tal ...

La rentabilidad de Durex, Guinness, Jack Daniels y Jameson
by Enrique García Sáez -


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2014)

Los de metavalor junto con el comentario mensual me han enviado la pequeña introducción que le hicieron a javier ruiz sobre la conferencia que iba a ofrecer en el juan de mariana

[YOUTUBE]qzCGYO0HwC8[/YOUTUBE]

Es un pequeño aperitivo... en dos semanas publicaran el vídeo completo de la conferencia


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya con más tiempo, paso a contestar a Tono y su mensaje acerca de que el *himbersóh de Santander desde 2010 *iba a la par respecto ahora, o algo así...lei rápido y ni tuve tiempo de contestar, thankeé pero para nada estaba de acuerdo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:ouch::ouch::ouch:

o yo mesplico mal o me leeis en diagonal

Paulistano precisamente he dicho todo lo contrario.
Casi todas las empresas del IBEX en el perído 2008-2012, bajada del IBEX de 16000 a los infiernos del 6000, han ocasionado pérdidas enormes a los que entraron ese momento (las BBVA estaban a 20, las TEF a 26, el POP a unos 40€ :. Eso hay que desecharlo, es una parte de un todo.
El que entró en la banca o constructoras en ese período se merece todo lo que le pasó.

Coge el resto de los años y mira como han ganado pasta.
lamento el esfuerzo que has pasado :XX: pero ahí sí que se ve bien el daño que hizo la burbuja inmobiliaria en la bolsa (aunque más ha perdido el que en vez de invertir 100000€ en bolsa lo hizo en ladrillo)


----------



## Chila (3 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya con más tiempo, paso a contestar a Tono y su mensaje acerca de que el himbersóh de Santander desde 2010 iba a la par respecto ahora, o algo así...lei rápido y ni tuve tiempo de contestar, thankeé pero para nada estaba de acuerdo.
> 
> Si bien creo que el pirata colgó algo donde se veían las minusvalías, yo también quiero exponer mi punto de vista respecto a esta discusión.
> 
> ...



Desde 2010, y ¿desde 2001?

Es que una inversión a largo plazo no la podemos valorar en 3 años.
Y comprando ahora no me parece mala entrada SAN, eso sí, considerándolo como un plazo fijo. Revalorización no creo que vaya a tener.

Me he leído todos los posts del fin de semana, es casi más interesante el hilo en sábado-domingo que entre semana.
Es que he empezado a trabajar el sábado, de nuevo, contrato de un mes, y ya no voy a poder estar tan pendiente del hilo y de mis acciones.
Así que como este mes me pille el guano premium, me arrollan.
Os dejo a tutela mis Gowex, BIO, ACI e Iberdrola. Súbanmelas, ¿eh?...


----------



## mpbk (3 Feb 2014)

k aseis?

k aburrimiento.

estaba para meter unos larguitos al oil..


----------



## amago45 (3 Feb 2014)

Ayer por la mañana en Valladolid
Nada más que alegar, señoría


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> k aseis?
> 
> k aburrimiento.
> 
> estaba para meter unos larguitos al oil..



el oil tenga cuidado de no perderlo

y las sniaces como van zparo? tienes también una cuenta de valores para cada multinick?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias,

29 paginas en un solo dia, la leche merche mas largo que el quijote.

Ese per 11 de tef es al trimestre 3, el dia 27 DON CESAR ALIERTA debe mostrar un bpa de 0,27 merkels en el ultimo trimestre del año que a 350 puntos basicos de bono libre de riesgo da un precio plausible de mas de 13 merkels. Esperemos que los brasileiraos siguen pagando aunque sea a comodos 30 plazos la factura del movil y la red, despuntando el beneficio en alemania y la gloriosa España.

En las manos del gran gestor aunque no tanto conocedor del mundo de las telecomunicaciones esta el excelente barco llamado Matilde. 

Eso o que venga Vodafone o ATT opando a 20 euros accion. Que entonces habria una contraopa a 28 euros por al jazzera me imagino.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2014)

Antes de que se me olvide, me gustaría hacer unas preguntas. Después de leeros por aquí, estoy planteándome seriamente meterme en un fondo de inversión, obviamente sería bestinver, pero tengo muchas dudas:
1) ¿Exactamente qué es un fondo de inversión? Es decir, ya sé que es un grupo de gestores que invierten el dinero de los "depositantes" (si es que ese es el término correcto) pero ¿qué garantías hay y cómo funciona?
2) ¿Cuál es la fiscalidad? Este punto ya lo buscaré yo con tiempo en google, pero si alguien me aporta algo rápido lo agradeceré
3) ¿Cuánto cuesta entrar en bestinver y qué comisiones tiene? ya lei que si se retira el dinero antes de 1 año cobran el 21% de las ganancias y que después nada de nada, pero imagino que tendrá comisiones de apertura, mantenimiento, etc.
4) ¿Cuál es el capital mínimo inicial?

Prometo thanks y boobs al que me responda


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> 29 paginas en un solo dia, la leche merche mas largo que el quijote.
> 
> ...



Hoy acaba de subir tu bpa en Tef, han incrementado la autocartera. Yo soy optimista a lp con Matilde a estos precios


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Feb 2014)

Un fonde de inversion es una sicav de probes. Metes tu dinero y ellos lo gestionan inviertiendolo, Bestinver en general renta variable en compañias con fuerte ventaja competitiva o excelentes negocios con miras al largo plazo, sabiendo que si la bolsa se cae un 40% su fondo tambien caera.

Tendra las comisones tipicas de gestion, compra y reembolso, y claro esta si de aqui a 15 años decides vender y disfrutar de las plusvalias tendras que pagar el impuesto de patrimonio por esas plusvies.

Yo soy participe del fondo DWS Deutschland|DE0008490962 mas de 15 años y lo seguire siendo otros 15 o mas, que algo habra que dejar en herencia.

En verano cuando me deje caer por Madrid ire a ver las oficinas de bestinver y contrate con ellos tambien una participacion tambien con miras a 10 años.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 12:40 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Hoy acaba de subir tu bpa en Tef, han incrementado la autocartera. Yo soy optimista a lp con Matilde a estos precios



Recompra de acciones o aumentar autocartera son cosas que me gusta leer. Magnigico, entre tanto financiero en Matildolandia algo bueno tendrian que hacer.

Porque tanto estos de Meta como Parames estan entrando en Dinamia? Que hay ahi OoM?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

cerramos largos 9840-9880 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Feb 2014)

Como alternativa a Bestinver te remito al fonde de un viejo conocido...
https://www.abanteasesores.com/productos/abante_european_quality_fund.html?au=cw51d5644d38e7e


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

Esto se da la vuelta.
En USA parece que hay ostias viendo como se mueven los futuros.

A falta de confirmación oficial BME facturó un 8-9% más que en enero pasado


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Desde 2010, y ¿desde 2001?
> 
> Es que una inversión a largo plazo no la podemos valorar en 3 años.
> Y comprando ahora no me parece mala entrada SAN, eso sí, considerándolo como un plazo fijo. Revalorización no creo que vaya a tener.




Chila, no hay que mezclar temas, todo viene de un par de mensajes que cruzamos hace una semana Tono y yo, para ponernos en situación, esto es lo que comenté yo:

_"Habría que preguntar a los que compraron en 12.000 puntos SAN a 10 euros, si prefieren cobrar dividendo o tener posibilidad de comprar SAN a 4 euros hace unos meses..."_


Contestación de Tono:

_"Compradas en el 2010
Han cobrado un 9 % de dividendo anual (dinero o acciones). Un 36% que hay que restar al precio. 
Si ves las tablas de inversión del SAN te sorprenderías de la pasta que se llevan los accionistas desde hace años sin mover un dedo ni una preocupación.

Los riesgos de invertir a corto son mucho mayores y el beneficio mucho menor, para comprobarlo basta con hacer una simple tabla de interés compuesto. Teniendo en cuenta también los gastos que supone operar una y otra vez y los impuestos que hay pagar.
Quien gana dinero en serio es el que va a largo y acierta."_

Si yo soy de letras echando números, Tono es Góngora) 

Por eso no entro en si 2001 o dos mi leches, el cálculo viene de un comentario bien concreto, preguntar a los que compraron en 2010 si hubiesen preferido liquidez o estar comprados en SAN y cobrando dividendo.

El resultado es claro, ningún himbersóh del SAN que entrase en 2010 estará contento con su inversión, y si volviesen al pasado y tuviesen que elegir entre esa inversión y un plazo fijo, elegirían sin duda un plazo fijo.


----------



## napartarra (3 Feb 2014)

esta subidita too wapaaa!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

estan atrapando a toda gacela viviente antes de desatar la segunda oleada bajista , advertidos quedan pezkeñines


----------



## Chila (3 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Chila, no hay que mezclar temas, todo viene de un par de mensajes que cruzamos hace una semana Tono y yo, para ponernos en situación, esto es lo que comenté yo:
> 
> _"Habría que preguntar a los que compraron en 12.000 puntos SAN a 10 euros, si prefieren cobrar dividendo o tener posibilidad de comprar SAN a 4 euros hace unos meses..."_
> 
> ...



Vale vale no te me mosquees, que no tenía localizado ese mensaje de Tono...
Evidentemente, comprando en el 2010, mala inversión, desde luego.


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Chila, no hay que mezclar temas, todo viene de un par de mensajes que cruzamos hace una semana Tono y yo, para ponernos en situación, esto es lo que comenté yo:
> 
> _"Habría que preguntar a los que compraron en 12.000 puntos SAN a 10 euros, si prefieren cobrar dividendo o tener posibilidad de comprar SAN a 4 euros hace unos meses..."_
> 
> ...



No saquemos punta a todo, me expliqué mal :ouch:

Mira lo que marco en rojo. 
Cuando escribí ''desde el 2010'' lo decía con ironía, ese año fue de los peores para entrar en banca
de cualquier manera ya que has pasado el trabajo, puedes darte cuenta como el dividendo amortiguó las pérdidas en proporción a la caída del 70% del IBEX

échale un vistazo al gráfico del pirata, incluye dividendos y se ve a ojo lo que han ganado (desde el 2012 ya se está ganado pasta de nuevo)

y me niego a hablar más del SAN.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (3 Feb 2014)

Alguna noticia relevante en Imtech para esta subida?

Hacia tiempo que no la veíamos subir así.


----------



## Chila (3 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Antes de que se me olvide, me gustaría hacer unas preguntas. Después de leeros por aquí, estoy planteándome seriamente meterme en un fondo de inversión, obviamente sería bestinver, pero tengo muchas dudas:
> 1) ¿Exactamente qué es un fondo de inversión? Es decir, ya sé que es un grupo de gestores que invierten el dinero de los "depositantes" (si es que ese es el término correcto) pero ¿qué garantías hay y cómo funciona?
> 2) ¿Cuál es la fiscalidad? Este punto ya lo buscaré yo con tiempo en google, pero si alguien me aporta algo rápido lo agradeceré
> 3) ¿Cuánto cuesta entrar en bestinver y qué comisiones tiene? ya lei que si se retira el dinero antes de 1 año cobran el 21% de las ganancias y que después nada de nada, pero imagino que tendrá comisiones de apertura, mantenimiento, etc.
> ...



Los fondos los hay garantizados, y no garantizados.
Los garantizados suelen ser con el 50% de realorización de algún índice, por ejemplo. Como todo, más seguridad, menor beneficio potencial.
Los hay que invierten por sectoriales, indexados a un índice, geográficamente, de renta fija, mixtos fia-variable, en deuda pública, en emergentes, en grandes empresas...
Tienes de todo.

Por lo general, huye de los fondos de bancos comerciales, bestinver y metavalor de lo mejor.
En bestinfond (bestinver) recuerdo que llevan un 7% de Exxor y un 7% de BMW como valores más fuertes. Y un 21% de liquidez. Si quieres esta noche te paso toda la lista. Y llevan un 12% anual de promedio. Calcula en compuesto. Y si eres listo, y en el 2008 te hubieses pasado a un fondo de renta fija, y hubieses vuelto en el 2011, ni te cuento.

La fiscalidad, a más de un año, el 23 sobre el ahorro respecto a plusvalías.
Y mientras no retires no pagas. Si lo pasas de un fondo a otro, tampoco pagas.

La comisión de bestinver es un % anual, pero ahora mismo no lo recuerdo.

En bestinver, inicial 6000. PAra menores de edad, 600.
En vbancos comerciales, desde 500 euros ya puedes abrir uno.


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Por eso no entro en si 2001 o dos mi leches, el cálculo viene de un comentario bien concreto, preguntar a los que compraron en 2010 si hubiesen preferido liquidez o estar comprados en SAN y cobrando dividendo.



te apostillo esto.

_Cualquier inversoh que entrara en bolsa en ese período casi en cualquier valor del IBEX..._

(Se salvaron de la quema ITX, BME, y muy poca cosa más que yo recuerde)


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un fonde de inversion es una sicav de probes. Metes tu dinero y ellos lo gestionan inviertiendolo, Bestinver en general renta variable en compañias con fuerte ventaja competitiva o excelentes negocios con miras al largo plazo, sabiendo que si la bolsa se cae un 40% su fondo tambien caera.
> 
> Tendra las comisones tipicas de gestion, compra y reembolso, y claro esta si de aqui a 15 años decides vender y disfrutar de las plusvalias tendras que pagar el impuesto de patrimonio por esas plusvies.
> 
> ...




La oficina de Bestinver es pequeñita, esta en juan de mena, cerca de la puerta de alcala .Cualquiera diría que es la gestora mas rentable de España a 20 años vista.
Bestinver y metavalor no tienen comisiones de compra y reembolso, solo bestinver de reembolso si estas menos de un año.

Sobre Dinamia, supongo que porque esta barata y tiene caja neta, dentro de las participaciones hay una que si conozco de primera mano

Hotel Management Company | Hospitality Management Services | High Hotels

Y mas concretamente petit palace, son hoteles muy rentables y muy bien gestionados

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 13:14 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como alternativa a Bestinver te remito al fonde de un viejo conocido...
> https://www.abanteasesores.com/productos/abante_european_quality_fund.html?au=cw51d5644d38e7e



A mi su filosofía de inversión me ha convencido, es muy probable que una parte de mis rentas del ahorro terminen en su fondo


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2014)

las posis de bankia invitan a comprar.....


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> las posis de bankia invitan a comprar.....


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

la noticia que esperaba

*La Bolsa española negocia en enero 74.887 mm €, un 10,5% más que hace un año*

La Bolsa española negocia en enero 74.887 mm

Cuarto mes consecutivo de crecimiento en los volúmenes




> Récord mensual de negociaciones en enero: 7,3 millones, con un crecimiento del 121% sobre el mismo mes del año anterior
> 
> El volumen negociado en ETFs multiplica por cuatro las cifras de del mismo mes de 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2014)

mm parece interesante, otra que me quedo en el tintero pendiente de analizar

GERDAU SA -SPON ADR (GGB:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


>




Ya las iríamos sacando un céntimo8:


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Feb 2014)

empizan a subir la colina


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

la colina de la hamburguesa :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la colina de la hamburguesa :rolleye:



No está mal la peli, jatencio.

Cuéntenos qué tal por Moncloa....es usted de esos latinos que a las doce de la noche ya llevan tal borrachera que se dedican a dormir en los patios de Argüelles???

Siguen abiertos el Buho, Lemming, Orión, Gandalf y el Pipas???::


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2014)

Bankia deglutiendo títulos como en los viejos tiempos


Veremos qué pasa con loa 1.5 millones del 1,32....


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2014)

A los que sois clientes de Bestinver....Os va el aviso de la conferencia de este año?Acaban de publicar el link ,no se si es que justamente lo estan subiendo ahora mismo o que a mi no me va, pero no puedo verlo.


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

En USA y Alemania ya van lanzados y aquí el IBEX con el motor más quemao que la moto de un gitano

Que alguien ponga a la UPton a ver si al menos nos ponemos morcillones


----------



## Rodrigo (3 Feb 2014)

No se que le veis a esa mujer, tiene mas cintura que cadera ::


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

el guanear no se va a acabar chavalines


----------



## decloban (3 Feb 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> No se que le veis a esa mujer, tiene mas cintura que cadera ::



No se trata de lo que se ve sino de lo poco que no se ve :XX:

Pero si hay de mejores :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> No se que le veis a esa mujer, tiene mas cintura que cadera ::



servidor lleva tiempor diciendo lo mismo y ni caso , son un poco raros los machos ibericos ienso:


----------



## Topongo (3 Feb 2014)

Saludos Foristas.
En Sabadell seguimos en la banda 2,17-2,20 tenemos que llegar al 22 para tener un poquito de subida libre hasta 30, el cierre en máximo del viernes siendo de los pocos valores del ibex en verde nos debería hacer sentir optimistas, hoy regulero pero bastante plano y con bastante volumen.


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> No se que le veis a esa mujer, tiene mas cintura que cadera ::



¿cintura? yo no soy capaz de mirar tan abajo

*Bernstein confía en que Inditex rebote un 18%*

Bernstein confa en que Inditex rebote un 18%,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## napartarra (3 Feb 2014)

Aupa Sabadell !

Aupa Bankia !

Vengaaaa !!!


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿cintura? yo no soy capaz de mirar tan abajo
> 
> *Bernstein confía en que Inditex rebote un 18%*
> 
> Bernstein confa en que Inditex rebote un 18%,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com



Yo prefiero esperarla más abajo, si le pegan un buen meneo al ibex caerá con el montón y ahí tendremos que estar nosotros para separar la paja del trigo


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Yo prefiero esperarla más abajo, si le pegan un buen meneo al ibex caerá con el montón y ahí tendremos que estar nosotros para separar la paja del trigo



los 110 no los apea

la vendí a 105 en septiembre y me extraña que la dejen caer tanto, siempre ha ido a su bola


----------



## mpbk (3 Feb 2014)

que aburrimiento, a ver si deoleo tira ya a 0.6, me salta el profit


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> los 110 no los apea
> 
> la vendí a 105 en septiembre y me extraña que la dejen caer tanto, siempre ha ido a su bola



Mucho me temo que llevas razón pero nunca se sabe, momentos de pánico, conductas irracionales... Yo tengo 4 ó 5 valores en los que si hay algún acontecimiento extraño que los hiciera bajar tendría que entrar sí o sí. E inditex es una fija en esa lista.

Bueno, habrá que echar la red, y si cae algo estupendo, y si no pues tendremos que seguir chicharreando y calmando nuestra ludopatia


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

PMI manufacturero gringo 53,5 desde 55 del mes anterior :Aplauso:


----------



## alimon (3 Feb 2014)

Os dejo un análisis de Ezentis, que aparte de mostrar el estado actual del valor y de la posibilidad de ruptura en la primera 15 de febrero, es de lo mejor que he visto explicando una figura chartista, como en este caso es el triangulo de consolidación/ascendente/descente.

En realidad, el objetivo del artículo es explicar esa figura, pero como ejemplo cogen el gráfico de EZE haciendo un análisis excelente en mi opinión.

Le da un objetivo de entre 2,05-2,10 para la segunda quincena de febrero (ahora en 1,43).

Y anticipa la fecha de ruptura del valor para el 10 de febrero (acertar esto ya me parece muy complejo)

Oportunidad chartista en Mercado nacional


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Feb 2014)

te sigo con eze, a ver si por fin rompe, que las llevo desde 1.60


----------



## Robopoli (3 Feb 2014)

USA plano, plano, plano...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Feb 2014)

Tanto hablar del SAN, les traigo esto.


> El pasado viernes falté a mi cita con ustedes. El jueves un miembro activo de este foro, al que agradezco su atención, me solicitaba algún análisis sobre los resultadods de Banco Santander. El día siguiente publicaba resultados BBVA, y he esperado hasta hoy para comentar, de forma conjunta, los resultados de 2013 de ambos bancos españoles.
> 
> No voy a ser prolijo en la enumeración de cifras. Las he estudiado con cierto detalle y no nos dan grandes sorpresas si ya conocíamos las de los tres trimestres anteriores. La caída de las divisas iberoamericanas frente al euro, especialmente marcada en el cuarto trimestre de 2013 determina que en ambos casos, pero más en Santander, por la importancia de sus actividades en Brasil, lo que serían unos resultados operativos, antes de provisiones, prácticamente planos a tipo de cambio constante presenten cifras de crecimiento negativo de un dígito alto en euros.
> 
> ...


----------



## darwinn (3 Feb 2014)

yo sigo mi cruzada con Amper, espero vender pronto


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Feb 2014)

Mi opinion personal con los bancos esta muy clara, no los toco ni con un palo. El papel lo aguanta todo, y en un banco todo es papel en una parte del balance.


----------



## docjones (3 Feb 2014)

Una pregunta sobre dividendos... Que preferís? Efectivo, venta de derechos al banco o venta de derechos en el mercado?


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Feb 2014)

joder, otra vez pandoro


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2014)

Ojetazo candor


----------



## Krim (3 Feb 2014)

Va, nivel relevante, tirito al azul, pero flojito que esto se mueve más que Shakira.


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2014)

jojojo, amonoh!!!

Pau no salgas de compras.....peligro!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2014)

Como el Dax no levante vuelo, vamos a ver mucho colorao me temo...por algun tiempo


----------



## Se vende (3 Feb 2014)

Veo al SAN queriendo darse un voltio el jueves con Draghi por los 5,9x. y de ahí para arriba? o en ese nivel vendrá Pandoro a mi?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Feb 2014)

Pandoro tiene para todos tarde o temprano. No se preocupen.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2014)




----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2014)




----------



## Topongo (3 Feb 2014)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Feb 2014)

A los botes salvavidas, han llegado DON y P con sus gifs.


----------



## Se vende (3 Feb 2014)

Vean como esta dejando Pandoro a Pepón:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A los botes salvavidas, han llegado DON y P con sus gifs.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Feb 2014)

Me da a mí que las resistencias van a saltar con nocturnidad y alevosía, sin poder ejecutar el SL, con un hueco de los gordos, gordos para mañana por la mañana, tranformando a muchos especulatas en hibersores a largo....


----------



## Topongo (3 Feb 2014)

Cagoenlaputa por qué ha desaparecido mi meme!
Alguna buena página para subirlo y que no se lo carguen?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Feb 2014)

Valen la pena los guanos solo por las risas con los gifs de P.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2014)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Feb 2014)

Un poquito de moral, crrecciones sanas, y eso...



> El mago de Wharton cree que el Dow Jones podría subir un 15% este año
> 
> Leer más: El mago de Wharton cree que el Dow Jones podría subir un 15% este año - elEconomista.es



Lo que no dice es desde donde....


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2014)

DAX sigue al pomodoro pandoro

Si no le meten un reversal a ultima hora, yo me pensaría pero que mucho mucho ..."egto eg una oportunidad, entro con to lo gordo en <chicharro más pestoso>"


----------



## napartarra (3 Feb 2014)

Espero que se quede en un susto,

... pa´vernos matau


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Espero que se quede en un susto,
> 
> ... pa´vernos matau



Tenga cuidado con los largos. 2 aviso. 

Velas escombro en el horizonte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> os traigo algo, que tanto excitamiento...
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Y el Stormtrooper???????????? No, dont't say it, please nooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## James Bond (3 Feb 2014)

Esto son los mejores días en bolsa, como me gusta el olor a guano por todas partes. Y más cuando lo único que llevas en cartera son unas AMD a 3,13$

Esperando con to lo gordo pa meterse dentro, a 8400 quizá me anime a comprar unas acciones...


----------



## Krim (3 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tenga cuidado con los largos. 2 aviso.
> 
> Velas escombro en el horizonte.



Quieres decir más? XD

Bueno...servidor ya ha servido como putita de Pandoro...así que supongo que lo mismo me da XD.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y el Stormtrooper???????????? No, dont't say it, please nooooooooooo!!!!



casi me voy a buscar un tissue desos, pero para secarme las lagrimas de la risa, cabroncete!


----------



## napartarra (3 Feb 2014)

Con que os quedaríais con Bankias o con Sabadeles ???

Tengo que elegir ya mismo.


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2014)

Algún valiente???? ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Quieres decir más? XD
> 
> Bueno...servidor ya ha servido como putita de Pandoro...así que supongo que lo mismo me da XD.



Joer Krim, rápido se ha olvidado el velón criminal del -4% del otro día. Esas velas, IMHO, no son de "recogida de beneficios". Mientras no supere los 10050 tiene esto más pinta de cortos que de largos. ¿comprar en los 97xy bajos? Pues no es una locura, pero aguantar largos si se pierden si lo es, de nuevo IMHO.


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Con que os quedaríais con Bankias o con Sabadeles ???
> 
> Tengo que elegir ya mismo.



depende del perfil de riesgo

es algo muy prsonal la relacion con pandoro

eres nuevo aquí, quédate abierto y así pruebas:Aplauso:


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

Orden de compra de 1100 SAN a 6,25

piramidando a la baja que es gerundio

tírenme el SAN un poco más cojones!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Algún valiente???? ::::



largazos? hasta 100xy?




paulistano dijo:


> depende del perfil de riesgo
> 
> es algo muy prsonal la relacion con pandoro
> 
> eres nuevo aquí, quédate abierto y así pruebas:Aplauso:



¿De patas dices?


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Orden de compra de 1100 SAN a 6,25
> 
> piramidando a la baja que es gerundio
> 
> tírenme el SAN un poco más cojones!



Le acompaño con BBVA por debajo de *8*.60


----------



## napartarra (3 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> depende del perfil de riesgo
> 
> es algo muy prsonal la relacion con pandoro
> 
> eres nuevo aquí, quédate abierto y así pruebas:Aplauso:



Es que me he pegado la pifia de siempre y por tema de garantías tengo que quedarme solo una de ellas antes de las 17:00.



Actualizo: Decisión tomada me he quedado con las bankias que las tenía compradas más baratas


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2014)

!!! Comprad por Expaña !!!

No dejéis que esos irredentos leoncios os echen de mercado para comprar vuestras acciones.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2014)

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 16:56 ----------




napartarra dijo:


> Es que me he pegado la pifia de siempre y por tema de garantías tengo que quedarme solo una de ellas antes de las 17:00.
> 
> 
> 
> Actualizo: Decisión tomada me he quedado con las bankias que las tenía compradas más baratas



Je

je

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Le acompaño con BBVA por debajo de 6.60



He tenido que ir a mirar la cotización del BBVA. La he mirado. He releído el post. Luego la cotización de nuevo y he dicho:

 Ahí está el tío!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Le acompaño con BBVA por debajo de 6.60



cada loco con su tema

6,60? ó 8,60?


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Feb 2014)

Y yo sigo en bankia hasta las trancas y apretando el culo todo lo que puedo



Tono dijo:


> cada loco con su tema



Y tanto... Remataos:fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (3 Feb 2014)

Cierra la que tengas en verde...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He tenido que ir a mirar la cotización del BBVA. La he mirado. He releído el post. Luego la cotización de nuevo y he dicho:
> 
> Ahí está el tío!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el guanear no se va a acabar chavalines



yalodeciaMVelzahori :rolleye:

hata que no cierren el gap 9400 no van a parar


----------



## napartarra (3 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Cierra la que tengas en verde...



En verde algo a esta hora??? 


Je, Je va a ser como que no hay.


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2014)

El carbón usano por el retrete ...


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> largazos? hasta 100xy?



Este es el tercero desde esta zona en las últimas sesiones. Podríamos entrar en un bucle tipo "Día de la Marmota" y le regalo un Aston al Pollastre. 

Clara la zona de salir por patas y esperar más abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Este es el tercero desde esta zona en las últimas sesiones. Podríamos entrar en un bucle tipo "Día de la Marmota" y le regalo un Aston al Pollastre.
> 
> Clara la zona de salir por patas y esperar más abajo.



y los 10200 :8:


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> te sigo con eze, a ver si por fin rompe, que las llevo desde 1.60



No lo tenía claro pero con esa foto de perfil debe saber ujté mucho, qué derroche de clase! le meto con to lo gordo... a ezentis me refiero, en cuanto tenga liquidez


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2014)

Leche 8.60...!!!!!


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Este es el tercero desde esta zona en las últimas sesiones. Podríamos entrar en un bucle tipo "Día de la Marmota" y le regalo un Aston al Pollastre.
> 
> Clara la zona de salir por patas y esperar más abajo.



repito la pregunta

BBVA 6,60 ó 8,60?

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 17:05 ----------

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

creo que nos han entrado a ambos :fiufiu:


----------



## Se vende (3 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Orden de compra de 1100 SAN a 6,25
> 
> piramidando a la baja que es gerundio
> 
> tírenme el SAN un poco más cojones!



Tono, todo tuyas


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Feb 2014)

Los usanos han roto el soportazo del los 1767 y ahora ya los podéis esperar a los 16XX. )


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2014)

fran vas a vender hoy o las aguantas a mañana?


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Tono, todo tuyas



todas no :no::no::no:

vuelvo a decir que es muy feo juzgar

y si no al menos poner unas tetas alcistas como detalle


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> fran vas a vender hoy o las aguantas a mañana?



Dame unos minutos, a ver si no salta el SL. A minutos de cierre decido.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2014)

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 17:09 ----------

El DAX en modo "Dont stop me now"

Credit crunchie de gacelas rico rico...


----------



## decloban (3 Feb 2014)

Confirmación que Ebro esta saliendo de Deoleo













http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={7f0a32de-ae63-45a0-b39d-d5daa18cfdb0}


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2014)




----------



## sr.anus (3 Feb 2014)

lo que hay que decir, que esta gente son unos artistas, lo que hace dias te parecia muy lejano, 9400-9500, ahora te parece totalmente posible, con la tecnica del yoyo, te damos 2 y te quitamos 4 llegamos en un pispas. Pensamientos de una gacela, ya eche mi cagarruta


----------



## Se vende (3 Feb 2014)

Una breve descripción de la sesión de hoy:


----------



## Misterio (3 Feb 2014)

Veo que los americanos empiezan a sacarse datos económicos negativos de la manga, Yelleeeen dale a la manivela que se para el tren.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2014)




----------



## Namreir (3 Feb 2014)

Joder!!!!!!!!! Esto se anima!!!!!!

Draghi, un poco de coca, que tengo mono.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos largos 9840-9880 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :Baile:



Cerramos cortos 9880-9730 abrimos largos con tres cojones , a ver si sañtan los stops de los ejpertitos y me voy solo :Baile:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Feb 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Veo que los americanos empiezan a sacarse datos económicos negativos de la manga, Yelleeeen dale a la manivela que se para el tren.



Está pasando lo que se decía por este foro, darle a la manivela de la impresora si luego la banca no deja suelta la gallina del crédito, a efectos de economía real no vale para nada. :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

salta stop o ke aze ejpertitos persigue precios 8:


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salta stop o ke aze ejpertitos persigue precios 8:



Todavía no, esta mañana si saltó uno. No de cinco cifras como la semana pasada, pero también jugoso. 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



hola holita para ustec tambien , es hora del ojete frescor , por lo menos sacar algo en la apertura , de todas maneras estamos en zona de soporte :Baile:


----------



## Format (3 Feb 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Todavía no, esta mañana si saltó uno. No de cinco cifras como la semana pasada, pero también jugoso. 8:



los ceros despues del punto decimal no se cuentan chaval :ouch:


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Feb 2014)

Con la que está cayendo y bankia plana, ¿alguien está recogiendo papel a manos llenas? ¿O eso me gustaría a mi? ienso:


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Con la que está cayendo y bankia plana, ¿alguien está recogiendo papel a manos llenas? ¿O eso me gustaría a mi? ienso:



No la dejan caer de 1,288


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

bankia tiene un gap gordo por cerrar en 1,40 luego le espera el guano absoluto ienso:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (3 Feb 2014)

Todos con el frigodedo en el ojete que el cierre va a ser cachondisssssssimo


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los ceros despues del punto decimal no se cuentan chaval :ouch:



El paper trading tampoco.
8:8:


Me quedo, poca carga por si tenemos Gap a la baja salvaje.

Me han entrado tres órdenes ademas de esta, alrededor de este precio... (8.57) Borro link de imagen aunque borro la información EXIF antes de subir, pero porsi...


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bankia tiene un gap gordo por cerrar en 1,40 luego le espera el guano absoluto ienso:



Si me lleva hasta 1,40 después se puede ir al mismísimo infierno si quiere



paulistano dijo:


> No la dejan caer de 1,288



Lo están midiendo al milímetro, sólo espero que no sea para engatusarnos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Está pasando lo que se decía por este foro, darle a la manivela de la impresora si luego la banca no deja suelta la gallina del crédito, a efectos de economía real no vale para nada. :fiufiu:



Sastamente. Y la banca no va a prestar mientras lo tipos de interés estén tan bajos, no les compensa el riesgo

Y lo que pocos están teniendo en cuenta es que el abenomics está mejorando las exportaciones japos. Y quien compite con los japos en esos productos?y que moneda está cara de cojones?como europa ha abaratado su divisa frente al resto???? eh,eh,eh???


agarrensen machen!!!


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Con la que está cayendo y bankia plana, ¿alguien está recogiendo papel a manos llenas? ¿O eso me gustaría a mi? ienso:



Yo la compro a manos llenas. :o


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sastamente. Y la banca no va a prestar mientras lo tipos de interés estén tan bajos, no les compensa el riesgo
> 
> Y lo que pocos están teniendo en cuenta es que el abenomics está mejorando las exportaciones japos. Y quien compite con los japos en esos productos?y que moneda está cara de cojones?como europa ha abaratado su divisa frente al resto???? eh,eh,eh???
> 
> ...




Leo entre lineas que insinuas crisis europea a la vista para tirar un poco la fortaleza del euro y así favorecer las exportaciones? 8:


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

la que ha caído hoy
_gensantísima_


---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 17:36 ----------



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sastamente. Y la banca no va a prestar mientras lo tipos de interés estén tan bajos, no les compensa el riesgo
> 
> Y lo que pocos están teniendo en cuenta es que el abenomics está mejorando las exportaciones japos. Y quien compite con los japos en esos productos?y que moneda está cara de cojones?como europa ha abaratado su divisa frente al resto???? eh,eh,eh???
> 
> ...



más peligro tienen los hungarians que han devaluado aún más sus florines moneda

(un día que si Argentina, otro que Brasil, otro que China, otro que Japan... :bla::bla


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

Se va a cerrar el gap 9400 , mañana espero apertura al alza y suelto los largos para cargar cortos 8:


----------



## sr.anus (3 Feb 2014)

los garbanzos con cuerda......


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2014)

bueno chavales mañana mas , ceros despues del punto decimal :XX:


----------



## amago45 (3 Feb 2014)

El Ano Torrojo


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (3 Feb 2014)

Las anarrosas en caída libre, rompiendo a la baja la resistencia de 5,50
El suelo no sabemos donde pueda estar, pero en 4,90 vamos a colocar una carga.
Como están estirando el dolor en el carbón usando, que barbaridad. Aquí el reward puede ser épico.


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2014)

El SP ya ha hecho el movimiento hasta donde debía sin tener mayor repercusión.

Ahora es cuando va a mostrar las cartas sobre si es un mínimo movimiento correctivo o es algo más. La clave en los 1750 - 1740


----------



## Namreir (3 Feb 2014)

Al taperring le queda un telediario. Bertok, bonito grafico, pero me da que se va a la mierda y rompe por abajo.


----------



## hombre-mosca (3 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El SP ya ha hecho el movimiento hasta donde debía sin tener mayor repercusión.
> 
> Ahora es cuando va a mostrar las cartas sobre si es un mínimo movimiento correctivo o es algo más. La clave en los 1750 - 1740



No me sea asi buen hombre, 1745 (indecision) 1733 ... y nos estropiciamos total.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Este es el tercero desde esta zona en las últimas sesiones. Podríamos entrar en un bucle tipo "Día de la Marmota" y le regalo un Aston al Pollastre.
> 
> Clara la zona de salir por patas y esperar más abajo.



a que se refiere es que no acabo de comprender esta frase:

*Eso si , si perdemos 9.6xx. como las ratas aprox9.760 largo salvaje*

si perdemos 96xx abrimos largos hasta 9760 ¿?


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2014)

Pues no se como he resistido y no he entrado a estos precios buscando el rebote.... 

Algo me dice que esta va a ser la buena...... Igual mañana si ante con gap a la baja se intenta algo. 

Tal vez recompre las bkt vendidas a 6,50.....veremos como abre. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (3 Feb 2014)

Los americanos se olvidaran del tapering y subiran el QE hasta los 100.000 millones mensuales.


----------



## optimistic1985 (3 Feb 2014)

Los expertos del AT... com veis ACCIONA para entrar a corto?


----------



## sr.anus (3 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues no se como he resistido y no he entrado a estos precios buscando el rebote....
> 
> Algo me dice que esta va a ser la buena...... Igual mañana si ante con gap a la baja se intenta algo.
> 
> ...



la buena?? caida o rebote alcistah a los cielos? yo la unica certeza que tengo es el agujero que me estab haciendo las tef y san


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues no se como he resistido y no he entrado a estos precios buscando el rebote....
> 
> Algo me dice que esta va a ser la buena...... Igual mañana si ante con gap a la baja se intenta algo.
> 
> Tal vez recompre las bkt vendidas a *6,50*.....veremos como abre.



Fran que si compra BBVA a 6,60
Usted que si vende Bankinter a 6,50
mpbk pierde oil
Bertok siente algo recíproco por mí
definitivamente me voy al foro de Depeche, aquí el que no miente es marinponsón


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Feb 2014)

Usanos en el nivel S2 ahora up!. :Baile:


----------



## hombre-mosca (3 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Usanos en el nivel S2 ahora up!. :Baile:



N.o.P. mire en minutos, le faltan un par de points, para match.


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2014)

Jaja, tono lo bueno esto es que se entiende..... 

Me da tranquilidad para entrar el ir perdiendo en Santander.... Hace que no me precipite... Si sube, bien porque sube San... Si baja.... Bien porque comprare más barato siempre y cuando no venda las San. 

Estoy viendo a máx keysel hablar del bitcoin.... Póngame 100!!!



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

nos vamos a los 8900-9000

creo


----------



## decloban (3 Feb 2014)

Vuelvo a cambiar de opinión respecto a Deoleo. No descarto que Ebro se vaya a quedar con la parte de las cajas.

¿Opiniones de lo que estén tramando?


----------



## NaNDeTe (3 Feb 2014)

Putas timof me estan poniendo de los nervios ya pfff al menos el volumen va bajando


----------



## decloban (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> nos vamos a los 8900-9000
> 
> creo



9600, bajar de ahí encendería las alarmas. creo


----------



## Namreir (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> nos vamos a los 8900-9000
> 
> creo



Pues es muy posible, depende de los americanos y si les da por acelerar el tapering. Por de pronto una nueva semana de nervios en el mercado de divisas.


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Jaja, tono *lo bueno esto es que se entiende..... *
> 
> Me da tranquilidad para entrar el ir perdiendo en Santander.... Hace que no me precipite... Si sube, bien porque sube San... Si baja.... Bien porque comprare más barato siempre y cuando no venda las San.
> 
> Estoy viendo a máx keysel hablar del bitcoin.... Póngame 100!!!



¿que usted entiende? :ouch:

apaga y vámonos

ya sólo falta que el pirata tenga el traje de lentejuelas :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> 9600, bajar de ahí encendería las alarmas. creo



en menos de 7 semanas

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 12:10 ----------


----------



## Namreir (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en menos de 7 semanas



Pues es muy probable que tengas razon, pinta muy feo en estos momentos, vamos a entrar en una fase muy "divertida" en la economica mundial. Una fase en donde la mayor parte de los paises se van a obsesionar en tener abultados superavits por cuenta corriente.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

manos fuertes pirándose del botas en un nivel de rapidez no visto desde febrero del año pasado.

en el pop, desde hace 2


y espejo en bbva:8: ferrovial:8: eads amadeus


----------



## Roninn (3 Feb 2014)

El caso es que a la ratita ya se le ve la colita.







En lineal, claro. Desde 1950 yep 8:::


----------



## rufus (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> nos vamos a los 8900-9000
> 
> creo



Eso espero que tengo municion


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Una pregunta sobre dividendos... Que preferís? Efectivo, venta de derechos al banco o venta de derechos en el mercado?



Yo prefiero que no me maltraten como inversor con tanta dilución pero ya que preguntas.Si esta por debajo de la valoración que yo estimo en ese caso prefiero acciones si creo que esta cara preferiero efectivo.....Y si se opta por el efectivo SIEMPRE es mejor que te pague la propia empresa, nunca vender los derechos a mercado, ya que si lo haces entras en el juego de dilucion.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Usanos en el nivel S2 ahora up!. :Baile:



No vuelvo a entrar mas a la contra. No es lo mio. :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> manos fuertes pirándose del botas en un nivel de rapidez no visto desde febrero del año pasado.
> 
> en el pop, desde hace 2



Mira que ganas de verselas con el botas,ya nos hemos olvidado de los mordiscos que arrea el chucho guardián del jardin


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Al taperring le queda un telediario. Bertok, bonito grafico, pero me da que se va a la mierda y rompe por abajo.



También creo que se lo llevará por delante pero primero tiene que guarrear un poco los niveles


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Feb 2014)

El SP palmando un 1,8% y el Vix en los 20.

Como no frenen en poco tiempo esto se va a la mierda y cualquier rebote sería para volver a cargar cortos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2014)

Flipante lo del carboncito yankee...es que esto no tiene fin? esto es que quiebran o que?


----------



## Namreir (3 Feb 2014)

Bertok, el SP esta ya por debajo de los 1750.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Eso espero que tengo municion



Yo también, me he quedado con Deoleo-Rovi-Ence (no voy tan mal, porque lo que me resta una me lo da otra de momento)

Rovi es la que mejor pinta tiene de las 3. Luego Deoleo que estará lateral 0.47-0.51 hasta que lancen la OPA, y Ence que andará lateral 2,60-2,90. Iba a quitarme las Ence pero... viendo tan cerca el soporte, pues total...


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Bertok, el SP esta ya por debajo de los 1750.



Me estoy amarrando a la butaca para no entrar en el carbón usano ..... no todavía :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (3 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> También creo que se lo llevará por delante pero primero tiene que guarrear un poco los niveles



O desplomarse 100 puntos el SP en una jornada.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Bertok, el SP esta ya por debajo de los 1750.



el VIX está en 20

nos vamos a 1700-1710


----------



## Namreir (3 Feb 2014)

Estan en quirofano, y el paciente solo sobrevive a base de epinefrina, y el equipo quirurjico decide quitarsela que ya le han puesto mucho. Al paciente se le para el corazon.

Coca, coño, necesitamos coca, una buena fumada de crack, algo fuerte, que resucite muertos.


----------



## atman (3 Feb 2014)

Albricias compañeros!!! sólo un momento para hacer notar al distinguido que las anarosas han perdido los 5,50 pavos... tenía una alertita que me ha sacado por un instante de mi procelosa labor... 

Voy a ver si pillo sitio... 5.25-.30

Pero poco que, a la vista de como anda tó, mejor la esperamos en 5 o por ahí... ¿que les parece?


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Me estoy amarrando a la butaca para no entrar en el carbón usano ..... no todavía :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Sin miedo,se palpa el rebote en el ambiente inocho:


----------



## mpbk (3 Feb 2014)

que penita de cortos dow.......

bueno....a ver si el ibex se va a 9400 y le meto carga completa,.

como os gusta que caiga la bolsa eh....tranquilos es solo corrección, el dow a 21000 en un par de años máximo.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)




----------



## Krim (3 Feb 2014)

Bonito día....lo raro y lo que me escama es que los futuros del trolibex no pandoreen muchísimo más...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Hubo un fondo chino basado en el carbón que quebró.
> Buscar banca en la sombra china y ahí sale todo el ajo. :fiufiu:



Hay algún banco chino mediano que esta tocado con el tema del carbón,hace como una semana creo que publoque la noticia.El sector esta muy tocado, yo creo que solo sobrevivirían los grandes pero por el camino sufrirán en bolsa, al menos a corto plazo.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Cómo véis Siemens? Por fundamentales, he leído una noticia que puede hacer que tire para arriba.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Feb 2014)

Habra que ponerse el chubasquero y armarse con un buen riffle para que este jodido oso que hoy se esta cargando a todo quisqui deje de campar a sus anchas. Ese toro bonito que ha nasio pa semental.


----------



## Namreir (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cómo véis Siemens? Por fundamentales, he leído una noticia que puede hacer que tire para arriba.



No lo sigo, cada vez baja mas :8:


----------



## Roninn (3 Feb 2014)

Ese volumen en ANR en 5,28? 13:37 EST, 400k han cambiado de manos

(lol la hora _leet_)


----------



## Namreir (3 Feb 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1NWS753hsfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cómo véis Siemens? Por fundamentales, he leído una noticia que puede hacer que tire para arriba.



Sigue creciendo la cifra de pedidos y las ventas a doble digito. Ahora mismo se paga carilla.


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2014)

Tiren esas Matildes que por debajo de 11 vuelvo a entrar

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...oplowitz-vuelve-a-apostar-por-Telefonica.html


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (3 Feb 2014)

Hombro cabeza hombro casi formado. Como bajemos de 9720 puntos nos vamos hacia los 9200 puntos que es cuando pienso comprar.


----------



## atman (3 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay algún banco chino mediano que esta tocado con el tema del carbón,hace como una semana creo que publoque la noticia.El sector esta muy tocado, yo creo que solo sobrevivirían los grandes pero por el camino sufrirán en bolsa, al menos a corto plazo.



NO me haga caso que yo ando bastante perdido ahora, pero creo haber leído que había acuerdo para tapar el agujero. eran 500 millones de nada... y no iban a permitir que eso fuera la mecha de algo más gordo...

Tambien puede que al final no haya acuerdo... en fín, no sé...

Ya veo que no tengo que venir yo a avisar de nada... que andan todos perfectamente alerta... 

Venga, a ver si vamos plegando por hoy...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Feb 2014)

Imagen en directo del combate...







Levantate y lucha por ESPAÑA.


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Feb 2014)

Entro a desearles un buen mes.
Parece que el guano de hoy es del bueno.
Un abrazo.
Por cierto, buen título para este mes FranR.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Tiren esas Matildes que por debajo de 11 vuelvo a entrar
> 
> Alicia Koplowitz vuelve a apostar por Telefónica - elEconomista.es



Alicia tiene buen gusto, sabe algo respecto al dia 27.


----------



## hombre-mosca (3 Feb 2014)

1744 up up, que si no vamos a acabar muy muy mal.


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2014)

Soy minero chino y con pico voy dando

http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...ina-hemos-creado-un-monstruo-de-la-deuda.html

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 19:50 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Alicia tiene buen gusto, sabe algo respecto al dia 27.



Yo como estan los mercados al precio que esta Tef aunque baje a 9 estaría muy tranquilo


----------



## guanobursatil (3 Feb 2014)

Guanoooooooo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Los usanos han roto el soportazo del los 1767 y ahora ya los podéis esperar a los 16XX. )



Al final se está cumpliendo y yo que lo decía por decir. :XX:


----------



## atman (3 Feb 2014)

Roninn dijo:


> Ese volumen en ANR en 5,28? 13:37 EST, 400k han cambiado de manos
> 
> (lol la hora _leet_)



Acabo de avisar que iba a entrar entre 5.25 y 5.30... 

:XX:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Además, con esta inversión aumenta levemente su posición en la bolsa española, hasta ahora limitada a sus posiciones en Acerinox, que además ha elevado hasta los 49,3 millones de euros, según consta en los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).
Porsche y Airbus

En cuanto a las inversiones en el exterior, Alicia Koplowitz ha reforzado su inversión en Porsche SE, hasta situarla en 4,31 millones de euros a cierre de año, frente a los 3,23 millones de euros que suponía en el trimestre anterior.

De esta forma, el 'holding' que controla el 100% del capital del fabricante de automóviles deportivos Porsche, se mantiene así como inversión 'estrella' de la empresaria en la renta variable internacional.

Después se sitúa Airbus Group y Moody's, valores en los que tiene destinados un total de 6,20 millones de euros, frente a los cinco millones que sumaba a cierre de septiembre de 2013.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Soy minero chino y con pico voy dando
> 
> "Hemos creado un monstruo de deuda": la alerta de Deutsche Bank sobre China - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Estoy al quite, con 4 valores en cartera tengo mucho tiempo para maniobrar.

STOXX600 Telecom Futures | STOXX600 Telecom Futures Quotes


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Feb 2014)

Creo que podíamos empezar a pedir la hora. Esto se nos va de las manos.


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estoy al quite, con 4 valores en cartera tengo mucho tiempo para maniobrar.
> 
> STOXX600 Telecom Futures | STOXX600 Telecom Futures Quotes



De momento estoy capeando bien el temporal con bestinver y metavalor, veremos como quedan mañana los valores liquidativos.
Ahora me planteo dos opciones 

-Esperar a que alguna acción que me guste se ponga a precio
-Los fondos caigan un 10%-20% extra para ampliar mi posición.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Creo que podíamos empezar a pedir la hora. Esto se nos va de las manos.



es mejor caer antes a los 1700, mejor cuanto antes, así no quedan tantos pillados entre sube y baja


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Feb 2014)

Si al final esto es un crack bursátil hay que hacer lo que dice Buffet y poner cara de niño en el ToySRus.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Feb 2014)

Suedzucker estaba a mi precio de entrada, resulta reconfortante ver un +4,5% en los numeritos que tengo en mente, en holanda sigo viendo a heineken como mi proxima parada.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Vuelvo a cambiar de opinión respecto a Deoleo. No descarto que Ebro se vaya a quedar con la parte de las cajas.
> 
> ¿Opiniones de lo que estén tramando?



Vamos a lo que conocemos:

Ebro baja del 10% (82M a 80M)
MGV lleva colocado en un mes 20 millones (ebro lo uso para salirse de Biosearch) y UBS lleva comprado 18M. 

Algo se cuece pero de momento no hay nada mas.


----------



## Depeche (3 Feb 2014)

La mentira está ahí fuera dijo:


> Hombro cabeza hombro casi formado. Como bajemos de 9720 puntos nos vamos hacia los 9200 puntos que es cuando pienso comprar.



Posible formación HCH en el IBEX 35? - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2014)




----------



## decloban (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Luego Deoleo que estará lateral 0.47-0.51 hasta que lancen la OPA



Ojo que yo lo de la OPA en OLE no lo veo tan claro. Entre Ebro y HJ se van a repartir OLE sin necesidad de lanzar la OPA. No me fío de un pelo de lo que he visto hoy.


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> O desplomarse 100 puntos el SP en una jornada.



Decir eso en este hilo, te va a generar problemas.

Catastroffista irredento !!!!. Vas a tener baneo ad eternum ::::

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 20:09 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Hay algún banco chino mediano que esta tocado con el tema del carbón,hace como una semana creo que publoque la noticia.El sector esta muy tocado, yo creo que solo sobrevivirían los grandes pero por el camino sufrirán en bolsa, al menos a corto plazo.



En la cartera tentativa que ponía el otro día:

BTU como superviviente a medio plazo y objetivo x3
ANR como apuesta blanco / negro y objetivo x6

Vaaaaaamos pandoro, acabo con ellos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Feb 2014)

Yo mirando la cotizacion de mis IBM...


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Ojo que yo lo de la OPA en OLE no lo veo tan claro. Entre Ebro y HJ se van a repartir OLE sin necesidad de lanzar la OPA. No me fío de un pelo de lo que he visto hoy.



o que haya opa y contraopa


----------



## atman (3 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Decir eso en este hilo, te va a generar problemas.
> 
> Catastroffista irredento !!!!. Vas a tener baneo ad eternum ::::
> 
> ...



Y cual era su precio en ANR? Hágame el favor, que no puedo ir a mirarme ahora todo...


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Y cual era su precio en ANR? Hágame el favor, que no puedo ir a mirarme ahora todo...



No definí punto de entrada.

Lo haré por técnico, por ahora la figura bajista es aplastante.

Y bien que lo hablé con Janus para que no entrara, joer.

Bueno, él hará un x3 y yo un x5 ó x6 8:8:8:

Ojo con ANR porque la bajista de largo plazo sigue por encima de la cotización. No es así en ACI pero el hostión si pierde los 4$ va a sonar en todo el planeta.

No os precipitéis todavía


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Feb 2014)

La verdad es que a ANR le están dando demasiado respecto a aci durante esta semana. Cuando diga de repuntar aunque sea para después seguir bajando a alguno que ande fino le va a arreglar el año antes de tiempo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Feb 2014)

A los alcistas, no lloréis. Ya vendrá Draghi con Dronjas el jueves. :fiufiu:
Un QE Europeo sería la caña. :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> A los alcistas, no lloréis. Ya vendrá Draghi con Dronjas el jueves. :fiufiu:
> Un QE Europeo sería la caña. :XX:


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> La verdad es que a ANR le están dando demasiado respecto a aci durante esta semana. Cuando diga de repuntar aunque sea para después seguir bajando a alguno que ande fino le va a arreglar el año antes de tiempo



Mañana presenta resultados Arch Coal. Los muy hdlgp la tienen bien pegada a los 4$ y a ver que gap le le meten :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

El día 12 presenta resultados Alpha Natural Resources.

Se prevé unos resultados catastróficos después de que Peabody haya presentado un último cuarto terrible.

El 2014 van a palmar muuuuucha platita y eso es lo que están descontando los mercados. Si el SP se pone a corregir como debe, en el carbón usano se pasarán 3 pueblos y las cotizaciones será muy atractivas.

De momento las pautas de precio son bajistas


----------



## Misterio (3 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> A los alcistas, no lloréis. Ya vendrá Draghi con Dronjas el jueves. :fiufiu:
> Un QE Europeo sería la caña. :XX:



A priori sería un sin sentido

PMI de hoy.



> Estos fueron en términos generales positivos. Destacar los de Alemania (en máximos de 32 meses), los de España (en máximos de 45 meses) y los de Grecia (en máximos de 65 meses).
> 
> Como afirmaba posteriormente a su publicación Chris Williamson de Markit, encargado de la elaboración del dato: "Los datos del estudio indicaron que la producción manufacturera en toda la zona euro está creciendo a una tasa trimestral de más del 1%, encabezado por Alemania, donde la tasa de crecimiento quizás sea tan alta como un 3%. Es alentador ver que Francia también está mostrando señales de estabilización. El acontecimiento tal vez más importante del estudio sea la nueva reactivación manufacturera de los países periféricos de la región. Italia y España están registrando un crecimiento robusto de la producción y de los nuevos pedidos."


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana presenta resultados Arch Coal. Los muy hdlgp la tienen bien pegada a los 4$ y a ver que gap le le meten :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> El día 12 presenta resultados Alpha Natural Resources.
> 
> ...



Si le meten un buen viaje al SP y hunden las carboneras, me dan ganas de coger y liquidar hasta el último euro que tenga de ahorros, hacer un all in y guardar la clave del broker en una caja, enterrarla junto con los krugerr y darme de bajá de internet para no volver a saber nada de bolsa hasta dentro de 5 años.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (3 Feb 2014)

Peazo reversal se esta gestando en el SP... si no acabamos hoy en verde poco faltara ::::::


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

Lo de las carboneras no lo entiendo. 
Pero no me hagáis caso, mi suegro es ex-minero y tampoco hemos firmado nunca un understanding.

Ya sé que ojos antes que cerebro, que si algo cae mucho por efecto de la goma elástica volverá a su sitio pasando antes por un punto más alto y que Obama es un tontolaba que que se pone un pin flowerpower para salir en la tele y le molesta hasta el humo del puesto de Hot dogs de la calle.

Pero por más que miro los USA no los veo quemando carbón a todo trapo para producir electricidad teniendo como tienen sol, rios/embalses, viento y a la Kate Upton que genera un megatón de energía con las tetas cada vez que pega un salto.

No lo veo.

Políticode... conozco a un matrimonio de ingenieros, muy majos, aunque más él que ella, que invita a su familia vasca por las fiestas y comilonas.
¿los conoce usted?


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Feb 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Peazo reversal se esta gestando en el SP... si no acabamos hoy en verde poco faltara ::::::



Donde ves el reversal colgao!?

No digo que no, pero vamos, esto va como un tiro hacia abajo


----------



## guanobursatil (3 Feb 2014)

Compren fucking especuladores.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Feb 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Peazo reversal se esta gestando en el SP... si no acabamos hoy en verde poco faltara ::::::


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Si le meten un buen viaje al SP y hunden las carboneras, me dan ganas de coger y liquidar hasta el último euro que tenga de ahorros, hacer un all in y guardar la clave del broker en una caja, enterrarla junto con los krugerr y darme de bajá de internet para no volver a saber nada de bolsa hasta dentro de 5 años.



Casi es lo que haré yo.

Blanco o negro. Ya llegará el día de recoger y si no, no pasa nada.

Lo importante es participar ::::::

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 21:06 ----------

*Vaya pedazo de hostia, shur*


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Casi es lo que haré yo.
> 
> Blanco o negro. Ya llegará el día de recoger y si no, no pasa nada.
> 
> ...



Que siga cayendo, mientras tenga los 2b en caja y chuten al negro... todo ira bien


----------



## politicodemadreputa (3 Feb 2014)

No, no les conozco. Ademas yo no voy de invitado, compre casa en el 2004 y cuando voy lo hago a mi propia casa, que entre IBI, GAS, AGUA, ELECTRICIDAD, SEGURO,... me salen los 15 días que voy al año por unos 3000 euros, casi que si vendo el txabolo y me voy de hotel, me sale mas barato...



Tono dijo:


> Políticode... conozco a un matrimonio de ingenieros, muy majos, aunque más él que ella, que invita a su familia vasca por las fiestas y comilonas.
> ¿los conoce usted?





---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 21:12 ----------

Que guay, ya voy un -12% en ANR


----------



## bronx5 (3 Feb 2014)

Preparando unos cortos para manaña en el IBEX, veo apertura con megaGAP a la baja.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2014)

Me tiene hasta el nabo la anarrosa esta...casi no puedo sujetar el dedo para no darle al boton de sell sell SELL!! y mandarlas atpc con algunas ya no honorables perdidas

(Por si a alguien le sirve para saber el sentir de las gacelas)


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2014)

Más que recomendable

[YOUTUBE]nCkvrn5o5mU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2014)

Llegó, veo y voy buscando gifs loleantes

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jaialro (3 Feb 2014)

50 puntacos de caida desde esta mañana.ou yeah..


----------



## sr.anus (3 Feb 2014)

Para el que tenga en cuenta este dato o le interese, tef cortando la media de 30 semanas desde la semana pasada. De mediados de enero a hoy se ha dejado mas de un 10%, para mi, o empieza a tirar o aprovechare cualquier rebote para volver a la madriguera a lamerme las heridas.


p.d para colgar este gif 


Mirad chavales que lancha me he pillado con las plusvis de tef


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2014)

Que tranquilidad se respira por aqui...me da que el negro se esta quedando seco hoy ::

Madre mia...que esto se va a la mierda


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Feb 2014)

Mis cortos del SP que los abrí hace ya tiempo y después de llevar unas pérdidas latentes majas ahora en verde.:rolleye:

Me sirve para que el golpe en la cartera quede un poco amortiguada.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (3 Feb 2014)

Los futuros del DAX por debajo del 9100 ahora mismo

Alguien ha visto a Reversal ???


----------



## darwinn (3 Feb 2014)

Pirata, algún análisis de Amper podría hacernos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2014)

darwinn dijo:


> Pirata, algún análisis de Amper podría hacernos?



Estoy muy perro últimamente, y le debo un par de gráficos a Ponzi... :cook: quizás algo más adelante, lo siento.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Feb 2014)

¿Dónde abrirá el Ibex mañana?:abajo:


----------



## sr.anus (3 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Dónde abrirá el Ibex mañana?:abajo:



por debajo de los 9700 con gap, con un par


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Que siga cayendo, mientras tenga los 2b en caja y chuten al negro... todo ira bien



sigues viendo imposible lo que comentamos de bio?


----------



## burbujeado (3 Feb 2014)

siempre que mbpk abre la boca con sus 10200 el ibex entra en guano. No falla.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Dónde abrirá el Ibex mañana?:abajo:



gap que cerramos por la tarde.


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> gap que cerramos por la tarde.



¿El gap de apertura o el de los 9450?


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Feb 2014)

Creo que voy a empezar a hacer las guarradas esas que hacia Cela para hidratarme por el culo y así estar preparado para mañana con mis bankias :


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sigues viendo imposible lo que comentamos de bio?



Si! Te he enviado unos analisis de ole y rovi


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2014)

Y mañana más...


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Feb 2014)

Después de ver la hostia del SP y el Vix por encima de 21 le entran las dudas a uno de si se trata de una parte dentro de la corrección "sana" que lleva o si se trata de un posible cambio mas profundo.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Después de ver la hostia del SP y el Vix por encima de 21 le entran las dudas a uno de si se trata de una parte dentro de la corrección "sana" que lleva o si se trata de un posible cambio mas profundo.



una pregunta:

yo las únicas dudas que tengo es si la bajada durará todo este año o también el siguiente


----------



## Namreir (3 Feb 2014)

Se rompio el marcado alcista, ahora ya veremos donde se para la caida. Por otro lado, el bono se consolida en el 3,6%, implica mejora de la financiacion, y mejora de la valoracion de las empresas del IBEX.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si! Te he enviado unos analisis de ole y rovi



mis 2 ojitos derechos.... son 2 de los canales más claros y fáciles.

En Rovi si el cuidador no quiere que entre mucha gente en 9.30 y salga en 9,90, debería cruzar los 10 y cambiar el signo del canal y hacerlo un poco menos previsible.

Deoleo, lo mismo entre 0,47 y 0,51


Y levántenme esas ENCE, que las tengo baratitas, y me las van a quitar de las manos. Si mañana bajan a 2,60, seguramente rebotarán porque entre mucho papel.

Y mientrass Melia rascándose los huevos y haciendo un doble suelo. Debería subir un poco mañana.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Feb 2014)

Aparece pepon en el after, demasiado tarde....


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

3 big winners from a down January | Breakout - Yahoo Finance


----------



## egarenc (3 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y mañana más...


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> No, no les conozco. Ademas yo no voy de invitado, compre casa en el 2004 y cuando voy lo hago a mi propia casa, que entre IBI, GAS, AGUA, ELECTRICIDAD, SEGURO,... me salen los 15 días que voy al año por unos 3000 euros, casi que si vendo el txabolo y me voy de hotel, me sale mas barato...
> 
> Que guay, ya voy un -12% en ANR



Pues una pena que no los conozca, son buena gente.
Seguiremos indagando. A una de las morenas del registro de la propiedad le hice perder la vergüenza y algo más cuando estábamos en el instituto. Tal vez quiera gradecérmelo echando un vistazo en los archivos.

Si no le importa que le dé un consejo de ahorro, en vez de tanto gas y electricidad use carbón. Dicen que está muy barato.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Feb 2014)

Mañana doble ración de guano.


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> una pregunta:
> 
> yo las únicas dudas que tengo es si la bajada durará todo este año o también el siguiente



Yo las dudas las tengo todas.
Primero ver si estamos asistiendo a un cambio de tendencia viendo máximos decrecientes y dejando los 1850 del SP como techo. Para eso tendrá que pasar un tiempo. Mi intención no es pillar rebotes en un sentido u otro sino montarme en la tendencia que puede marcar a la baja. Al alza veo difícil que pueda haber un movimiento prolongado en el tiempo y en puntos, a lo sumo un lateral que nos puede matar.
Aunque no hay problema de cambiarse de chaqueta según avancen los días y las semanas.
Vienen tiempos interesantes y veremos si este invierno es largo o no.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si no le importa que le dé un consejo de ahorro, en vez de tanto gas y electricidad use carbón. Dicen que está muy barato.



El carbón es muy tósssico! :no:


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si no le importa que le dé un consejo de ahorro, en vez de tanto gas y electricidad use carbón. Dicen que está muy barato.




Como diría el pirata: "Qué ataque mas gratuito".


----------



## Robopoli (3 Feb 2014)

He decidido sacrificarme por todos vosotros y vender parte de mis activos que tenía aún verdes.
Sin duda mañana sube todo!


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Como diría el pirata: "Qué ataque mas gratuito".



he dicho que el carbón está barato, pero de momento no es gratuito :no::no:


----------



## Dotierr (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sigues viendo imposible lo que comentamos de bio?



Qué pasa con BIO?


----------



## egarenc (3 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Ayer por la mañana en Valladolid
> Nada más que alegar, señoría



así mejor.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Dotierr dijo:


> Qué pasa con BIO?



na, que yo defiendo que mañana baja "un poquito", que igual así entramos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> na, que yo defiendo que mañana baja "un poquito", que igual así entramos



Solo es un gap de un 10% sobre el precio actual, pero tranquilos que es un caída sana.


----------



## Namreir (3 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> na, que yo defiendo que mañana baja "un poquito", que igual así entramos



Al menos no esta quebrada, ya es un comienzo.


----------



## Dotierr (3 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Solo es un gap de un 10% sobre el precio actual, pero tranquilos que es un caída sana.



Ah vale! que susto  yo voy con ella a medio plazo... A tanto puede llegar (0,73)?? tras las recientes caídas lo más que se la pudo pillar fue a 0,76. 
Y resultados el día 22!


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2014)

Parece que nadie se atreve a dar una respuesta clara de cuándo puede parar esta debacle.
Apocalypse is coming.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-02-03/Apocalypse-when-risk-separated-gain-system-doomed


----------



## Namreir (3 Feb 2014)

Aun asi BIO cotiza al doble de precio que su valor en libros, y la mas de la mitad de su valor en libro es fondo de comercio y activos por impuestos diferidos. 

Si eliminamos los activos intangibles y los activos por impuestos diferidos, cotiza a 5,6 veces su valor en libros.

Pero repito, al menos no esta quebrada como la mitad del mercado continuo que deberia estar en concurso de acreedores.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Solo es un gap de un 10% sobre el precio actual, pero tranquilos que es un caída sana.



un 12,71%

pero si se pone tikismikis, se lo hacemos en dos días 

primero mañana un 8%


----------



## Namreir (4 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> un 12,71%
> 
> pero si se pone tikismikis, se lo hacemos en dos días
> 
> primero mañana un 7%



En un valor con tan poca capitalizacion te puedes comer cualquier dia un -20%.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 00:03 ----------

Sabeis donde esta el truco de las cuentas de Bankia:

Provisionaron la hostia de morosidad el año pasado, y este año estan declarando morosidades minimas. Ni por el forro me creo los resultados.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Feb 2014)

Vamos a suponer que el guano es cierto y estamos en deflación.
Porque a la Fed se le ha acabado el buenísmo y dice que pasa de financiar vía monetización de deuda a estados insolventes o empresas insolventes.
Lo hay que hacer para no palmar:


Empecemos por donde no debes invertir:

Inversiones en bolsa: en general no suelen ser muy favorables en épocas de deflación-depresión. Muy especialmente evitar las acciones en empresas endeudadas, ya que necesitaran decenios para devolver su deuda sin poder invertir apenas, y pudiendo algunas incluso colapsar. Muchas de las empresas favoritas de muchos inversores, y en muchas carteras, las eléctricas como caso más claro, podrían ser una trampa de valor, especialmente, si su negocio lo tiene en países con deflación y sin crecimiento. La 'telecos' occidentales endeudadas o acciones de otros muchos sectores son otros ejemplos. Quizás por eso, y entre otras razones, Telefónica ha pagado lo que fuese por comprar a la brasileña Vivo y disminuir el peso de España en su balance
En acciones de empresas que dependan de contratos públicos, o con sus precios regulados por el Estado. Son ideales las acciones de empresas “value” y dealtos dividendos y sin deudas, pero son muy difíciles de encontrar.
Evita endeudarte y intenta al máximo reducir todo lo que puedas tus deudas mientras puedas. Un periodo de 5 o 10 años con deflación y con altas deudas puede ser desastroso para cualquier particular, empresa, ayuntamiento o estado.
No invertir de ninguna forma en activos inmobiliarios, ni con deuda ni sin ella ya que si la deflación es larga puede ser un trampa para muchos años, quizás la peor.

En cambio, en este panorama deflacionista, si deberías invertir en:

*Depósitos bancarios, de bancos solventes claro*, ya que como la economía no irá bien, el riesgo bancario aumenta enormemente. El cash es muy bueno ya que te permite reaccionar rápido y mientras no pierdes poder adquisitivo.
*Renta fija*: normalmente es mejor de estados soberanos pero con las elevadísimas deudas y déficit en los principales países occidentales, mejor invertir en grandes empresas multinacionales con un endeudamiento razonable y diversificado en países emergentes o fuera de nuestro entorno como Canadá, Australia, Noruega o Suiza.
*Oro, plata y minerales preciosos.*
*Acciones de empresas multinacionales* con poco o nulo endeudamiento, y con negocio en todo el mundo. Por ejemplo las empresas de Internet y muchas de las tecnológicas o petroleras o farmacéuticas. Por ejemplo en Microsoft, Intel o también Johnson & Johnson o Exxon Mobil. :fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (4 Feb 2014)

Menuda tuneada les ha hecho goiri.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso le preguntaba antes a ponzi empresas con posición de caja 

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 17:15 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> En un valor con tan poca capitalizacion te puedes comer cualquier dia un -20%.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 00:03 ----------
> 
> ...



Tú que me conoces, crees que yo me creo esos resultados?


----------



## burbujito1982 (4 Feb 2014)

General, ya sabe que en la trinchera estamos unos cuantos voluntarios esperando su orden para seguir los pasos del gran "explorador/desactivador de minas/cazatesoros" Janus.

De lo malo-malo, si fracasa el carbón, igual podemos dejar un futuro renovable a las próximas generaciones.... y con menos casta



bertok dijo:


> No definí punto de entrada.
> 
> Lo haré por técnico, por ahora la figura bajista es aplastante.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Feb 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> General, ya sabe que en la trinchera estamos unos cuantos voluntarios esperando su orden para seguir los pasos del gran "explorador/desactivador de minas/cazatesoros" Janus.
> 
> De lo malo-malo, si fracasa el carbón, igual podemos dejar un futuro renovable a las próximas generaciones.... y con menos casta



Jcc (carbonera) ostia grande.... creo que janus comento que esta no duraria mucho... vamos a mirarlo por el lado bueno mas profit para anarosa cuando remote. 

E.on todos la comentais como un valor para estar y yo creo que se puede coger mas abajo aun 12.. y las imtech que parecia que hoy querian algo con un 6%... y se quedaron en un 2%


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Feb 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> General, ya sabe que en la trinchera estamos unos cuantos voluntarios esperando su orden para seguir los pasos del gran "explorador/desactivador de minas/cazatesoros" Janus.
> 
> De lo malo-malo, si fracasa el carbón, igual podemos dejar un futuro renovable a las próximas generaciones.... y con menos casta



Janus está ahora en modo WOLFSTREET.


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Por eso le preguntaba antes a ponzi empresas con posición de caja
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 17:15 ----------
> 
> ...



Hay pocas y mas en España...Fijaros si esta complicada la cosa que Bestinver ademas de tener los fondos en niveles maximos de liquidez (11%-14%) para crear valor se han ido hasta Korea...Y ya son varias las asiáticas, la última Samsung.


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (4 Feb 2014)

Ebro esta vendiendo sus acciones de De Oleo. Acordaros de la salida de los 2 consejeros de Ebro Foods.
Fidelity compra más de 1 %
¿que lectura teneis?


----------



## napartarra (4 Feb 2014)

- Depeche habla de caida del Ibex mañana de un 3% hasta los 9450.
Direis lo que direis de Depeche, pero últimamente las está clavando.
Posible rebote del IBEX 35 hasta 10.060 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero

- Por su parte BOLSACANARIA recomienda hacer NADA debido a la inestabilidad del sistema, pero también viene avisando de bajón importante.


- Los de Société dicen que se ha creado la tormenta perfecta y opinan que la caída del PMI manufacturero chino a un mínimo de seis meses se ha debido, en parte, a las *vacaciones del Año Lunar*, “cada vez está más claro que la desaceleración económica ha comenzado de nuevo”. ¿VACACIONES DEL AÑO LUNAR? WTF?
Leer más: Atencion a una tormenta perfecta en los mercados - Analisis de divisas Atencion a una tormenta perfecta en los mercados - Analisis de divisas


Me veo vendiendo mis poquitas BANKIAS a las 09:01 con perdidas importantes. :: Aunque es de esperar que el ciudador se comporte como estos días y las mantenga en el redil todas juntitas a salvo de esa tormenta.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay pocas y mas en España...Fijaros si esta complicada la cosa que Bestinver ademas de tener los fondos en niveles maximos de liquidez (11%-14%) para crear valor se han ido hasta Korea...Y ya son varias las asiáticas, la última Samsung.



Las que venden a nivel global son las acciones protectivas.
Si además de protectiva puede ser anticíclica (modelo de negocio barato) mejor. :fiufiu:
Inditex a lo mejor.
Mc Donalds seguro.


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (4 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Depeche habla de caida del Ibex mañana de un 3% hasta los 9450.
> 
> Direis lo que direis de Depeche, pero últimamente las está clavando.
> 
> Posible rebote del IBEX 35 hasta 10.060 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero



Vamos a llegar a 9200 puntos y puede que hacia los 9000 ptos. Despues rebote y a formar el hombro derecho de un hch más grande que se viene formandose desde noviembre. Se formara esa figura hch y terminaremos cerca de los 8500 puntos en Mayo-Junio. Cuando bajemos y toquemos suelo nos vamos más alla de los 11000 al final de año. 
Os apuesto todo lo que tengo. 

PD: Ese HCH en formacion, desde Noviembre, esta en todos los indices mundiales. Asi que guano mundial para todos.


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Las que venden a nivel global son las acciones protectivas.
> Si además de protectiva puede ser anticíclica (modelo de negocio barato) mejor. :fiufiu:
> Inditex a lo mejor.
> Mc Donalds seguro.



Dos ejemplos

Morrison e Imperial Tobacco


----------



## ane agurain (4 Feb 2014)

Deoleo: Vendió su arrocera SOS a Ebro. Cuétara a Nutrexpa y Aceitunas Acyco a Hojiblanca

*Accionistas:*
Unicaja un 10%
CaixaBank un 5,96%
Kutxabank y BMN un 5,4% cada una.
Bankia tiene 18,623% de Deoleo. Un 10,5% de este porcentaje fue adquirido, siendo Blesa presidente de Caja Madrid, por un total de 149,15 millones de euros, a un precio por acción de 9,25 euros.
Ebro tiene el 9,3%
Los Salazar tiene el 20%


El presidente de Hojiblanca es Sociata, y Deoleo cercana a la Junta


Capitalización: 1.154.678 acciones
Ebro hace meses--->9,3%
Ebro 82.325-----> 7,12%
*Con lo de hoy: 80.725---> 7% EXACTO*


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (4 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Deoleo: Vendió su arrocera SOS a Ebro. Cuétara a Nutrexpa y Aceitunas Acyco a Hojiblanca
> 
> *Accionistas:*
> Unicaja un 10%
> ...



¿es bueno que Ebro venda sus acciones de deoleo? Estan cambiando papeles Ebro con Fidelity. La pregunta es ¿por que y para qué?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Feb 2014)

De todas formas aunque la bolsa baje, si se es inversor de largo plazo no pasa nada. El dinero se mueve a donde mejor ratio RR encuentre, si sale de la bolsa, ese dinero muy probablemente se va a bonos soberanos.
Y cuando la burbuja FIAT explote todo a propiedades físicas. ienso:
Y si no se tiene idea/tiempo/ganas de mover pues a partes iguales. :Baile:


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Feb 2014)

Estofado de gacelitas? ::


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2014)

http://imtech.com/EN/corporate/News...-valuation-allowances-Germany.html?highlight=

Buenas noticias en Imtech,todo va según lo previsto


----------



## amago45 (4 Feb 2014)

El Nikkei tocando los 14.000. Ha caido un 4% ... 
tengan cuidado ahí fuera


----------



## burbujeado (4 Feb 2014)

Se viene un día guanoso.

Tengan controladas sus gacelillas


----------



## juanfer (4 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> El Nikkei tocando los 14.000. Ha caido un 4% ...
> tengan cuidado ahí fuera



Ya hace tiempo que no vemos caídas de 4% en índices.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> De todas formas aunque la bolsa baje, *si se es inversor de largo plazo no pasa nada*.



No se,me autocalculo 30 años mas de vida...ya no tengo claro si sera suficiente ::


----------



## James Bond (4 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Ya hace tiempo que no vemos caídas de 4% en índices.
> 
> Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk



Hoy puede ser que lo veas en el Ibex como entre el pánico.


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.

En cuanto a futuros parece que el día no va a empezar con susto.
La prima de riesgo no se ha movido, lo que no es mal dato ni tampoco bueno (ayer subió un 5,74%)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Ya hace tiempo que no vemos caídas de 4% en índices.
> 
> Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk



A mi una semana también se me hace largo....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Xiux (4 Feb 2014)

Buen día, TOKIO cayendo muy fuerte, nos arrastrará un poco

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen día, TOKIO cayendo muy fuerte, nos arrastrará un poco
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



Yo creo que el BOJ tiene que meter más pasta.

Japn incrementa en enero su base monetaria el 51,9% interanual


----------



## Snowball (4 Feb 2014)

Pues NIKKEI 220 se esta pegando buena hostia



> . -610.66 (-4.18


----------



## decloban (4 Feb 2014)

Ya dan por echo que Ebro sale de Deoleo.

Ebro vende el 2,6% de Deoleo tras descartarse su fusión - elEconomista.es

Yo no las tengo aun todas pero de ser así y que no se vayan a hacer con la parte de las cajas en principio para mi es muy buena noticia.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

aqui MV emitiendo desde su refugio en las montañas de tora bora :Baile:

HCH dicen , ni gota conocimiento gacelillas , apuesto por un triangulo simetrico , algo que se parece a un HCH pero cuando este HCH este a punto de romper la clavicular , terminara rebotando y ahi estara la trampa ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2014)

Cuidado con el carbón 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2014)

desde ya os aviso gaceleridos que un brutal rally alcista es inminente , pronto haremos morder el polvo tambien a los bajistas :no:


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

Acabo de leer unas cuantas recomendaciones de expertos sobre el SAN y todos coinciden en una caída hacia los 5,90, incluso 5,50.
Incluso recomiendan posiciones cortas con SL en 6,25-6,30.

*Mencanta*

Futuros mejorando rápido justo antes de la apertura.


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

Pillo sitio:Baile:

G'morning:cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2014)

no os desvelare mis nuevas herramientas , solo os dire que no se basan en el precio y que predicen ojete frescor intenso para los alcistas , el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Bonito fostión de Ebro, no?


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no os desvelare mis nuevas herramientas , solo os dire que no se basan en el precio y que predicen ojete frescor intenso para los alcistas , el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2014)

cerramos largos 9730-9690 y abrimos cortos , hoy espero que intentemos pero que no consigamos cerrar el gap 9450 ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Buenos días y eso


----------



## Maravedi (4 Feb 2014)

Ola k6? Guaneamos?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2014)

vamos ibex , cierra el gap 9450 , el poder de MV te obliga :no:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Mario Draghi dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Yo tengo Ebro comprado hace tiempo. ¿Por qué esta bajada de hoy si se supone que además no va a soltar pasta por Deoleo?



No se pero lo que me alucina es que ayer en la radio unos ejjjpertos estaban recomendando entrar.
A lo mejor ya contaban con el descuento de hoy ::


----------



## Cascooscuro (4 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no os desvelare mis nuevas herramientas , solo os dire que no se basan en el precio y que predicen ojete frescor intenso para los alcistas , el que avisa no es traidor :no:



No sin antes cerrar el gap de los 9400 supongo?


----------



## amago45 (4 Feb 2014)

Vrotes Berdes y tal
El paro registrado sube en 113.097 personas en el mes de enero. La afiliación a la seguridad social baja en 184.031 personas, un 1,13%, hasta los 16.173.610 de ocupados


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Feb 2014)

Guanos, o no tantos, dias.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 09:09 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Vrotes Berdes y tal
> El paro registrado sube en 113.097 personas en el mes de enero. La afiliación a la seguridad social baja en 184.031 personas, un 1,13%, hasta los 16.173.610 de ocupados



Ya decia yo que nadie había adelantado nada....


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (4 Feb 2014)

La Seguridad Social pierde 184.031 ocupados en enero, hasta los 16,17 millones, según datos del Ministerio de Empleo.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2014)

primero cerraremos el gap 9450 y tal vez lleguemos exactamente a los 9380 , luego wonderBRA , los gringos cerraran el gap 1733


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Vrotes Berdes y tal
> El paro registrado sube en 113.097 personas en el mes de enero. La afiliación a la seguridad social baja en 184.031 personas, un 1,13%, hasta los 16.173.610 de ocupados



A este paso sólo van a quedar para cotizar los políticos...


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Vrotes Berdes y tal
> El paro registrado sube en 113.097 personas en el mes de enero. La afiliación a la seguridad social baja en 184.031 personas, un 1,13%, hasta los 16.173.610 de ocupados



Datazo el de la caída de la afiliación.
Cuánto queda que pasar todavía en este país.

La bolsa normalmente se toma muy bien estas noticias


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Feb 2014)

Lo útimo que me quedan son mis zeltias, las pobres. De momento no han roto el 2.60, donde tengo el SL....aunque creo que de hoy no pasa.
Hoy en bolsacanaria le hacen un publireportaje....


----------



## politicodemadreputa (4 Feb 2014)

Se me ponen los dientes largos con esa nueva herramienta maestro...

Y como lleva el condensador de fluzo ?





muertoviviente dijo:


> primero cerraremos el gap 9450 y tal vez lleguemos exactamente a los 9380 , luego wonderBRA , los gringos cerraran el gap 1733


----------



## amago45 (4 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> A este paso sólo van a quedar para cotizar los políticos...



De los 16 millones, 8 son políticos, 7 asesores, 1 millón directivos ... ... currar currar lo que se dice currar, curramos 173.610 ejjjjjjpañolitos

---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 09:18 ----------

DEOLEO en 0.48 ... más a la saca


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2014)

las herramientas le ponen los dientes largos , not comment :ouch:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


>



Yo más bien diria


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

Esto no arranca y eso que la prima mejora y los USA aguantan

Hay que tomar medidas.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2014)

se que algunos creen que hay un hch pequeño con clavicular en 9720 aprox , os advierto de que la herramienta de MV predice reboton por tanto si este hch pequeño existe , tengan por seguro que tendra pullback


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (4 Feb 2014)

Se esta pasando Ebro en el ritmo de venta de sus acciones de deoleo... ¿no esta comprando Fidelity?


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

A los alemanes también les ha subido el paro en 100.000 personas?
Están con el freno de mano puesto.


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2014)

Pirata te has olvidado de Kroger

[YOUTUBE]OK4cirjsaKA[/YOUTUBE]

Investigandoles un poco hace poco que han comprado a Harris Teeter

Kroger


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias,

el temporal ha azotado a esta maltrecha piel de toro, pero por suerte o milagro no ha podido con ella. Incolume atisbo el horizonte en busca del verde esperanza. VAMOS RALPH.


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

Goirigolzarri, de Bankia: el mercado está valorando bien nuestra acción pero somos más optimistas
MADRID, 03 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Uno de los temas pendientes para Bankia es el comportamiento de su acción. El presidente de Bankia, José Ignacio Goirigolzarri, se ha mostrado satisfecho con su evolución en el corto plazo: “Lo primero que hay que decir es que el mercado siempre tiene razón. Lo cierto es que nos está valorando bien. Estamos muy contentos con la evolución”. Con un horizonte más amplio, el máximo ejecutivo de la entidad se muestra muy optimista: “Tengo mucha confianza en el valor de Bankia a medio y largo plazo. Para ello trabajamos, para generar valor”. Ha añadido Goirigolzarri que “hace un año parte del mercado no se creía nuestro plan de negocio y ahora ya se lo creen en parte. Nuestro objetivo es que el año que viene se lo crean más”. A estas horas, Bankia cae un 0,54%, hasta los 1,2810 euros. M.D.


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> el temporal ha azotado a esta maltrecha piel de toro, pero por suerte o milagro no ha podido con ella. Incolume atisbo el horizonte en busca del verde esperanza. VAMOS RALPH.



Aquí hasta que no llevemos una semana seguida de anticiclón es mejor no sacar el chubasquero.


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Goirigolzarri, de Bankia: el mercado está valorando bien nuestra acción pero somos más optimistas
> MADRID, 03 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Uno de los temas pendientes para Bankia es el comportamiento de su acción. El presidente de Bankia, José Ignacio Goirigolzarri, se ha mostrado satisfecho con su evolución en el corto plazo: “Lo primero que hay que decir es que el mercado siempre tiene razón. Lo cierto es que nos está valorando bien. Estamos muy contentos con la evolución”. Con un horizonte más amplio, el máximo ejecutivo de la entidad se muestra muy optimista: “Tengo mucha confianza en el valor de Bankia a medio y largo plazo. Para ello trabajamos, para generar valor”. Ha añadido Goirigolzarri que “hace un año parte del mercado no se creía nuestro plan de negocio y ahora ya se lo creen en parte. Nuestro objetivo es que el año que viene se lo crean más”. A estas horas, Bankia cae un 0,54%, hasta los 1,2810 euros. M.D.



Del mismo Bilbao, ese bankito con tamaño patron solo puede hacer que subir e bolsa.


----------



## napartarra (4 Feb 2014)

Qué fuerte lo de Bankia; con la que está diluviando y se va a máximos (3,12) rompiendo resitencias !!!


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

Le he metido con tólogordo, por eso se ha disparado.....no todos los días un particular compra 3.000.000 de acciones en media hora inocho:


----------



## napartarra (4 Feb 2014)

Cómo sabias que era yo?


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Cómo sabias que era yo?



tú no eras el del margin call?

Zparo, cúrrate mejor los nicks coño. Hazte un cambio de sexo o algo.


----------



## Chila (4 Feb 2014)

Ya llueve menos...


----------



## Xiux (4 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Qué fuerte lo de Bankia; con la que está diluviando y se va a máximos (3,12) rompiendo resitencias !!!



3,12??? madre mia , que se me nublan los ojos 8:


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> 3,12??? madre mia , que se me nublan los ojos 8:




Se las he vendido a napartarra a ese precio, por eso decía lo de easy money8:


----------



## napartarra (4 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> 3,12??? madre mia , que se me nublan los ojos 8:



Igual he tenido un error con un par de milésimas de nada.

Cierto, son 3,10 o así. Sorry.inocho:


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

el easy money de Bankia me parece que se lo van a llevar hoy los leoncios :fiufiu:

he ignorado a alguieeen...
pero no digo a quieeeen...
es uno mu cansinooo...


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> el easy money de Bankia me parece que se lo van a llevar hoy los leoncios :fiufiu:



Ha sido hablar y pabajo:ouch:

Bueno, más bien ha sido hablar Chila y pabajo:fiufiu::fiufiu:



)


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ha sido hablar y pabajo:ouch:
> 
> Bueno, más bien ha sido hablar Chila y pabajo:fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ...



No te preocupes, como no venga Pepón vestido de Capitán América pronto, los leoncios no dejarán ni las propinas.


Pues parece que sí, llega Peponazo al rescate!!! :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2014)

Baron de ley en maximos y como un pepino

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/BDL-Baron_de_ley


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Feb 2014)

Me canso de flipar,simplemente me pregunto...no habia consenso entre los expertos en que hoy habia hostion epico? :|


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Feb 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me canso de flipar,simplemente me pregunto...no habia consenso entre los expertos en que hoy habia hostion epico? :|



Pues por eso. Ahora están en mode caza de gacelas....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2014)

Apolo, la cosa es como termina, pero ya sabes, el Ibex es especial.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2014)

Aqui los que mandan son los usanos.

Te marcan dos velas escombro en medio minuto y... facílisimo!


----------



## James Bond (4 Feb 2014)

A mi me huele todo a guano... Veremos esta tarde como acaba la fieshta, los yankis deciden hoy.


----------



## napartarra (4 Feb 2014)

Yo que llevo en real cuatro días en esto (y no es una forma de hablar) estoy flipando en colores. Esto tiene más adrenalina que un deporte de riesgo y crea mucha adicción.



... mi dinero me está costando divertirme en esta visita al Zoo, pero sí que me estoy divirtiendo aun perdiendo pasta, ... dando de comer a los leones


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Yo que llevo en real cuatro días en esto (y no es una forma de hablar) estoy flipando en colores. Esto tiene más adrenalina que un deporte de riesgo y crea mucha adicción.



Palmar pasta...uno de los grandes placeres de la vida,engancha ::


----------



## Chila (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ha sido hablar y pabajo:ouch:
> 
> Bueno, más bien ha sido hablar Chila y pabajo:fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Yo también te quiero.


----------



## Namreir (4 Feb 2014)

Bah, solo es una pequeña arritmia, en breve los 10.000 de nuevo y antes de que termine el año los 11.000.


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Yo que llevo en real cuatro días en esto (y no es una forma de hablar) estoy flipando en colores. Esto tiene más adrenalina que un deporte de riesgo y crea mucha adicción.
> 
> 
> 
> ... mi dinero me está costando divertirme en esta visita al Zoo, pero sí que me estoy divirtiendo aun perdiendo pasta, ... dando de comer a los leones



Joder tío, no sé si te sobra la pasta o qué, pero si llevas cuatro días en estoy ya estás con que si margin call y tal....

Aprende un poco como funciona esto, a base de acciones, cuentas demos....observa un mercado bajista, otro alcista, no se´....mil cosas...pero desde ya con margin call y garantías y tal.....no sé....no me cuadra:rolleye:

Eres carne de león.

Y cuenta a cero en el próximo ciclo alcista o bajista, ya que te posicionarás a la contra y adiós:bla:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Les veo muy optimishhhhtas! Ya ha pasado la tormenta??


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Bah, solo es una pequeña arritmia, en breve los 10.000 de nuevo y antes de que termine el año los 11.000.



Te dedico unas predicciones para antes de que termine el año.

Habrá unos 400.000 cotizantes menos.
Y nos subirán el IVA.
Y nos volverán a subir la luz.
Y la gasofa se pondrá en 1,90.

Y sin embargo el IBEX subirá y bastante más de lo que dices tú.

-------------

ya se están yendo los cuidadores a tomar el café


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

Es esto una broma o que??

Súbanme ese ibex!!!

Vamos kate!! (Fijaos como dice: "IBEX, SUBE!!"


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la cuenta a 0 ya se la pone este pájaro a los del otro foro


pensé que era Zparo, pero es Depeche

o ambos? ienso:


----------



## Galifrey (4 Feb 2014)

Dan un poco de ganas de comprar inditex.


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Es esto una broma o que??
> 
> Súbanme ese ibex!!!
> 
> Vamos kate!! (Fijaos como dice: "IBEX, SUBE!!"



yo lo que me fijo es que cuando mueve las tetas provoca olas en lago de atrás


----------



## politicodemadreputa (4 Feb 2014)

Pues yo la entiendo : "Y un hueeevo"




paulistano dijo:


> Es esto una broma o que??
> 
> Súbanme ese ibex!!!
> 
> Vamos kate!! (Fijaos como dice: "IBEX, SUBE!!"


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Que grande es nuestra Kate!! 
Deberíamos organizar el club de fans Español de la Srta Upton. Es una forma de que si viene a Ejpaña la conocezcamos en persona :baba:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Feb 2014)

Análisis rápido del HVEI. 

Resumen para los que no quieran ver la gráfica: si perdemos los 9660 nos pasa lo que al jato.


----------



## napartarra (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder tío, no sé si te sobra la pasta o qué, pero si llevas cuatro días en estoy ya estás con que si margin call y tal....
> 
> Aprende un poco como funciona esto, a base de acciones, cuentas demos....observa un mercado bajista, otro alcista, no se´....mil cosas...pero desde ya con margin call y garantías y tal.....no sé....no me cuadra:rolleye:
> 
> ...



Digo que cuatro días en real y muuuchos meses en demo, muuuucha lectura y muuuucho estudio. No ha sido como apostar en el casino, para nos entendamos.

Lo bueno es que arriesgo poco dinero y no me quita el sueño pues ni me saca de pobre ni me vuelve millonario y eso me da una tranquilidad que no veas.

Ciertamente la demo es muy diferente y mi aprendizaje se realizaba en el antiguo entorno alcista. Imaginad el cambio.

Opero en CFD con Interdin y tiene unas reglas que en demo no respetaba: suben las garantías a partir de las 17:00 y no puedes invertir más del 33% en un solo valor. Si quiero tener 100 euros de una accion tengo que tener en cuenta 300 euros. lAs comisiones son unos 6 euros por cada compraventa (3+3) si la inversión es poca pierdes todo en comisiones y no puedes comprar y vender intradía muchas veces.

He acertado con el 90 % de las compras, pero no con las ventas y hasta coger el truco de comisiones y garantías he perdido dinero, pero vamos lo mismo que saliendo un par de findes de copas. Obviamente no estoy a vuestro nivel, pero mi objetivo era aprender de esto y eso es lo que estoy haciendo. Es como pagar un cursillo acelerado de bolsa por 100 euros y ya te digo que lo que he aprendido vale más que eso y me queda muuucho más.

Perdón por el tocho, pero era por presentarme y agradecer a todos/as estos meses que he estado leyendoos y aportaré algo cuando sepa por donde me da el aire. Gracias, suerte y arriba esa bolsa (que de momento solo he aprendido a jugar en largo; los cortos serán otro capítulo).


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

Hannibal coño, mete un chiste en la gráfica pa los que no sabemos de técnico

Depeche, zparo o quien seas te doy un thanks por el esfuerzo.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hannibal coño, mete un chiste en la gráfica pa los que no sabemos de técnico



¿para que el pirata me demande por plagio? :no:

Y menos aún con el comienzo desastroso que llevo de año, no podría ni pagarle con un cd del monkey island de tercera mano.

De todas formas le dejo el chiste aqui 

_Le dice una madre a su hijo:
- ¡Me ha dicho un pajarito que te drogas!
- ¡La que se droga eres tú que hablas con pajaritos!_


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2014)

rebotito de gato muerto atrapagacelas :abajo:

no habra piedad para los alcistas :no:


----------



## tarrito (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


>



yo le entiendo "irse fuera!" ienso:

pero no sé si se refiere a que compremos fuera del Ibex o que hagamos las américas a lo Janus :


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> yo le entiendo "irse fuera!" ienso:
> 
> pero no sé si se refiere a que compremos fuera del Ibex o que hagamos las américas a lo Janus :










[YOUTUBE]7zb_QltbR3w[/YOUTUBE]

Esto es España:XX:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Es esto una broma o que??
> 
> Súbanme ese ibex!!!
> 
> Vamos kate!! (Fijaos como dice: "IBEX, SUBE!!"



Joder... Yo leo "insuflá! insuflá!"

---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 12:25 ----------

Cuando la ves un rato es como algo hipnótico...

---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 12:31 ----------

Si no me equivoco el dividendo de Mastercard estaría ahora mismo a 5.95% teniendo en cuenta la última cotización.
Me las quitan de las manos oyjaaa!!!


----------



## amago45 (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Es esto una broma o que??
> 
> Súbanme ese ibex!!!
> 
> Vamos kate!! (Fijaos como dice: "IBEX, SUBE!!"









Mi lector de labios ha reconocido su mensaje

Dice "TAPP-PER-ING" "TAPP-PER-ING" ... ... :8::8::8:


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Feb 2014)

El Vix alto, muy alto, en 21,44.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> El Vix alto, muy alto, en 21,44.



18.82 veo yo. La cosa está bastante más tranquila que ayer a estas horas.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 12:52 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Mi lector de labios ha reconocido su mensaje
> 
> Dice "TAPP-PER-ING" "TAPP-PER-ING" ... ... :8::8::8:



Discrepo radicalmente. Claramente hay una "f" y me atrevería a decir que dice "fua", "fla" o algo parecido. De ahí mi deducción de "insuflá".
No estaría de más que intentáramos conseguir el video original... para despejar dudas digo.

EDITO: NO encuentro el video en cuestión pero añado otro documento gráfico de interés similar.

[YOUTUBE]K2d2BDfuILI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> 18.82 veo yo. La cosa está bastante más tranquila que ayer a estas horas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 12:52 ----------
> 
> ...



Según cnbc: Pre-Market Data


----------



## napartarra (4 Feb 2014)

... y lo que he aprendido muy bien es a no fiarme de ciertos ejpertos. Hay algunas páginas que basta que recomienden un valor para que toque el fondo del pozo en un par de días. (Por supuesto que no lo digo por nadie de este foro).

Qué valor tienen algunos !


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

kate es una cachonda, love u kate!!


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

MCSPM.... pensaba cargar más de JAZZ y se me escapa!!! :´(


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Feb 2014)

Alguién sabe el motivo del batacazo en Barón de Ley hoy?


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

que bien aguantan las bankias.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2014)

rebotito atrapagacelas ha sido :Aplauso:


----------



## optimistic1985 (4 Feb 2014)

Y acciona que, que hija de puta, con la pinta tecnica que tenia....


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Es esto una broma o que??
> 
> Súbanme ese ibex!!!
> 
> Vamos kate!! (Fijaos como dice: "IBEX, SUBE!!"




Yo por aportar un analisis un poco mas serio (claramente esta chica no tiene posicion abierta en el ibex)...me decantaria por que dice "y chupar!!",ademas una y otra vez


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> que bien aguantan las bankias.



Pero la tensión en el ambiente se puede cortar. Me tienen intranquilo, estoy por centimear un poco y salirme a ver q pasa.

Lo de barón de ley, es q la mueven con muy poco volumen, no?


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

*Previously on Depeche's series*



napartarra dijo:


> - Depeche habla de caida del Ibex mañana de un 3% hasta los 9450.
> Direis lo que direis de Depeche, pero últimamente las está clavando.
> Posible rebote del IBEX 35 hasta 10.060 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero



*Depeche's Next chapter*



napartarra dijo:


> ... y lo que he aprendido muy bien es a no fiarme de ciertos ejpertos. Hay algunas páginas que basta que recomienden un valor para que toque el fondo del pozo en un par de días. (Por supuesto que no lo digo por nadie de este foro).
> 
> Qué valor tienen algunos !



Y ahora en serio, la única forma de crear empleo en España

*Porcelanosa logra igualar las ventas de España en EEUU, Reino Unido y Francia*



> Ha superado los cien millones de dólares en Estados Unidos y ese mercado, como el británico y el francés, ya ha alcanzado a España, que supone el 15% de su negocio. La firma seguirá su desarrollo internacional a través de oficinas técnicas enfocadas a profesionales con las que llegará a países como Mongolia.



Expansión.com

Hay en el general un post sobre la mordida que le meten a las nóminas este mes muy interesante.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (4 Feb 2014)

viéndolo mas detenidamente... dice: ENCHUFAR!



ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo por aportar un analisis un poco mas serio (claramente esta chica no tiene posicion abierta en el ibex)...me decantaria por que dice "y chupar!!",ademas una y otra vez


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Alguién sabe el motivo del batacazo en Barón de Ley hoy?



Ni idea , alguien ha debido vender un buen paquete porque ha pasado de +2% a -4%.Es muy facil mover una acción de 330 mill de capitalización

De momento sustos aparte los fondos se están comportando mejor que los indices.Tanto bestinfond como metavalor están en positivo desde enero

Metagestion

Bestinver


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Pero la tensión en el ambiente se puede cortar. Me tienen intranquilo, estoy por centimear un poco y salirme a ver q pasa.
> 
> Lo de barón de ley, es q la mueven con muy poco volumen, no?



Se están comportando bien, muy nobles.

me pone cachondo estar dentro en un eventual rebote del ibez de 700 puntos8:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Se están comportando bien, muy nobles.
> 
> me pone cachondo estar dentro en un eventual rebote del ibez de 700 puntos8:



te entrara el tembleque cuando cerremos el gap 9450 y como buena gacela cerraras esos largos en minimos :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

Ni chupar, ni enchufar, ni parriba ni pabajo







Kate dice It's a wrap.
traducido algo así como que la sesión de fotos o lo que sea ha terminado.
es una expresión que viene del cine, la dice el director cuando se termina una escena, pero se usa coloquialmente para decir que se ha acabado de hacer algo


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ni chupar, ni enchufar, ni parriba ni pabajo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ienso: lo dira tb pandoro? ienso: pandoro habla segun la lengua materna de cada uno o segun la accion-indice q te lleva a ser sodomizado? ienso:

ahi lo dejo


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ni chupar, ni enchufar, ni parriba ni pabajo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tono, estaba claro, todos lo sabíamos, era obvio, pero estábamos de coña con la gracieta del ibexinocho:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> *Previously on Depeche's series*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es solo Porcelanosa, es el sector en general que ha quedado en pie, ha visto como el mercado exterior ES la unica alternativa y las cosas se han comenzado a hacer bien. Un sector del que no sale mucho en los medios pero que despunta como lider mundial es el de fritas y esmaltes creciendo a doble digito. Esta piel de toro aun funciona en algunos sectores a pesar del gobierno.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ni chupar, ni enchufar, ni parriba ni pabajo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que se suele decir en estos casos? Con esto pueden cerrar el hilo? )

---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 13:39 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Tono, estaba claro, todos lo sabíamos, era obvio, pero estábamos de coña con la gracieta del ibexinocho:



Yo no lo sabia :fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ni chupar, ni enchufar, ni parriba ni pabajo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Queremos el video original para comprobarlo!! No lo esconda!!


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Tono, estaba claro, todos lo sabíamos, era obvio, pero estábamos de coña con la gracieta del ibexinocho:




ahhhhhhhhh, 

cachis y yo buscando en google: what's saying kate?

tengo luces, pero solo las cortas :´(


----------



## decloban (4 Feb 2014)

¿Alguien tiene un corto abierto desde ayer en algún valor del Ibex? Si es así agradecería al poder ser argumentación de porque tomo esa decisión. Por mi parte ya comente que me parecía una buena opción Ebro para abrir cortos pero a pesar de estar en rojo no termina e igual tiene ese color arrastrado por el Ibex.

Y por lo demás, seguimos por encima de los 9600


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Señores! LO TENGO!!!
VIDEO: Sports Illustrated Babe Kate Upton Nearly Pops Out Of Tiny Bikini

Minuto 1:44 por favor!!


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No es solo Porcelanosa, es el sector en general que ha quedado en pie, ha visto como el mercado exterior ES la unica alternativa y las cosas se han comenzado a hacer bien. Un sector del que no sale mucho en los medios pero que despunta como lider mundial es el de fritas y esmaltes creciendo a doble digito. Esta piel de toro aun funciona en algunos sectores a pesar del gobierno.



Lo mismo está pasando aquí con la industria del aluminio, que se quedó bajo mínimos

han buscado contratos fuera, desde la fachada da la nueva terminal de Heathrow, la nueva Universidad de Sheffield, toda la carpintería de aluminio del nuevo ayuntamiento de Burdeos

Otros negocios que están funcionando de maravillas son los que viven a costa del Camino de Santiago, gracias a los foráneos

lo que aguanta es lo que depende de dinero del exterior, exportación y turismo, lo que depende del consumo interno está muerto


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2014)

dejad ya de estar baboseando por la chavala esa , ultimo aviso , que aqui estamos jugandonos los dineritos :no:


----------



## LOLO08 (4 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sigues viendo imposible lo que comentamos de bio?



Se pué saber lo que se comentó de Bio???:|o

edit.: vale...ya me he enterado


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dejad ya de estar baboseando por la chavala esa , ultimo aviso , que aqui estamos jugandonos los dineritos :no:



Sr. Jato,
Respeto sus análisis y herramientas desde la distancia pero referirse a ELLA como "la chavala esa", creo que sobrepasa todos los límites del trolismo.
Mal. Muy mal :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2014)

pero tu de que vas chaval , me acusas de ser troll ? :8:


----------



## tarrito (4 Feb 2014)

AW jato Vs La Kate

U Lose jato


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> AW jato Vs La Kate
> 
> U Lose jato



ahora si que te sobra razon ienso:


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

Mañana de mierda
han puesto todo el dia el piloto automático ajustado a los futuros USA y no ha habido batalla

Donde están cayendo ostias es en el DAX.

Seguramente es una enorme tontería lo que voy a decir, pero este ataque bearish a todas las bolsa mundiales parece que se ha acabado. Los leoncios han recogido los beneficios de sus cortos y devuelto las acciones con su correspondiente comisión a los prestamistas. Las gacelas han visto como sus SL saltaban por los aires, sin hacer demasiada sangre para que vuelvan a meter lo que les queda y otro poquito más para recuperar lo perdido en la siguiente etapa alcista.

(no me hagan caso, estoy escribiendo el guión de una peli sobre wall street)


La tarde se pone Pepona :Baile: 
jato póngase corto ya


----------



## Hannibal (4 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Mañana de mierda
> han puesto todo el dia el piloto automático ajustado a los futuros USA y no ha habido batalla
> 
> Donde están cayendo ostias es en el DAX.
> ...



Mirando el gráfico anterior que puse sobre el ibex, yo creo que aún tienen algo de margen de caída, como dije, hasta los 9660. Más allá sería pasarse de frenada.

Así que incluso aunque ussía estuviera en lo cierto, aún no es el momento de cargar creo yo


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

Hannibal hoy toca tarde con Pepón.
Mira los futuros USA, se han puesto en marcha.

Deja la gráfica, que cuando se juega a nivel mundial puedes hacer todas las rayas que quieras.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hannibal hoy toca tarde con Pepón.
> Mira los futuros USA, se han puesto en marcha.
> 
> Deja la gráfica, que cuando se juega a nivel mundial puedes hacer todas las rayas que quieras.



Le pones ojitos a Pepon.


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Mañana de mierda
> han puesto todo el dia el piloto automático ajustado a los futuros USA y no ha habido batalla
> 
> Donde están cayendo ostias es en el DAX.
> ...



esta no es la buena.... es como cuando a finales de 2007 todo estaba ya mal en las bolsas pero no revento hasta unos meses despues..... no se agobie, todo llega

en lo q sigan dando droja, seguiremos teniendo a la gente contenta

y los datos del paro son malos, pero quitando la estacionalidad no son tan malos (ojo, no soy del PP, el mercado laboral tardara mucho en recuperar niveles medianamente decentes para un pais desarrollado) 

no se oye nada de USA y el 7 de feb...... se pierden las costumbres


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> esta no es la buena.... es como cuando a finales de 2007 todo estaba ya mal en las bolsas pero no revento hasta unos meses despues..... no se agobie, todo llega
> 
> en lo q sigan dando droja, seguiremos teniendo a la gente contenta
> 
> ...



hoy la fiesta no nos la quita nadie
todos juntos
conga, conga, conga, eh!
conga,conga, conga, eh!...


----------



## Maravedi (4 Feb 2014)

Subanme esas bankias por hispanistan!

Hago honor al título del hilo ::::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Feb 2014)

Señores no se porten mal que el rey Baltasar les traerá algo de ...

*Arch Coal, Inc. Reports Fourth Quarter and Full Year 2013 Results
--U.S. generator coal stockpiles reached lowest year-end level since 2006 --Leer mine to increase metallurgical sales volume and reduce costs in 2014 --Arch expects to significantly reduce capital spending in 2014 *

Arch Coal, Inc. Reports Fourth Quarter and Full Year 2013 Results - MarketWatch

Me sali de ACI por si acaso cubriendo comisiones. Sigo en ANR con un menos 20% inocho:


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2014)

Yo creo que Kate ha visto a Pandoro y nos está avisando.
IT'S A TRAP.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Feb 2014)

Que indice mas odioso el ibex este...


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Arriba esos Usanos!!! Que hay que recuperar el velote de ayer!!!


----------



## McNulty (4 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Le pones ojitos a Pepon.



No la había más fea??

Menudo orco.


----------



## Topongo (4 Feb 2014)

Desde Sabadell nada que comentar, otro dia de la marmota...


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Microsoft Corporation (MSFT) news: Microsoft names Nadella CEO, Gates steps down as chairman - Seeking Alpha



> *
> Microsoft names Nadella CEO, Gates steps down as chairman *
> 
> It's official: Microsoft (MSFT) has named enterprise/cloud product chief Satya Nadella its new CEO, ending a 14-year run by Steve Ballmer. Bill Gates is resigning as chairman, and will begin a new role as a "technology adviser."
> ...


----------



## mpbk (4 Feb 2014)

suelo ibex o que? rebote de 200 pips o que?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Feb 2014)




----------



## Hannibal (4 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hannibal hoy toca tarde con Pepón.
> Mira los futuros USA, se han puesto en marcha.
> 
> Deja la gráfica, que cuando se juega a nivel mundial puedes hacer todas las rayas que quieras.



Ojo, yo he hablado de margen de caída, creo que no he dicho que vaya a ocurrir. Ya puede venir hoy pepón muy bien acompañado, que incluso así sigo sin descartar visita a esos niveles en los próximos dias.

Aunque venga de esta guisa:


----------



## Se vende (4 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ojo, yo he hablado de margen de caída, creo que no he dicho que vaya a ocurrir. Ya puede venir hoy pepón muy bien acompañado, que incluso así sigo sin descartar visita a esos niveles en los próximos dias.
> 
> Aunque venga de esta guisa:



Yo pienso que el jueves nos indicará el camino a seguir.


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

Los larguistas están también ganando en Alemania.:Aplauso:

Ralph, Obelix, vosotros también

todos juntos, menando esos culos escocíos

conga, conga, conga, eh!
conga,conga, conga, eh!...


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2014)

Mucho ojo con Arch Coal.

Pierde los 4$ pero queda toda la sesión.

Los resultados son desastrosos.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Mucho ojo con Arch Coal.
> 
> Pierde los 4$ pero queda toda la sesión.
> 
> Los resultados son desastrosos.



Ha sido decirlo y pegar arreón para arriba...ienso:

Es que nos leen también allí ?


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Feb 2014)

Vamos anarrosa!! ::


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

¿quién ha metido a Pandoro en la conga?


----------



## Se vende (4 Feb 2014)

Admirad a Pandoro en toda su gloria:


----------



## napartarra (4 Feb 2014)

Siendo joder, pero igual la bajada buena es esta.

BANKIA ha pegado un bajonazo justo antes de que empezara a bajar el IBEX.

Después de mis ultimas desafortunadas compras estoy acojonau.

Tengo cara de gacelilla cuando se acerca el leon.

Además he vendido todo antes de preparar la comida a mi mujer y comer y me he perdido el subidón. Mejor me quedo quieto parau.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (4 Feb 2014)

Maestro, cerramos culos y abrimos bocas, o al revés ??? O esto cambia mucho hasta al cierre, o su nueva herramienta es una puta mierda pinchá en un palo....


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

Abre la boca, los alemanes están a punto de hacer reversal

Hoy ha sido digna de ver la batalla, me parece que los leoncios alemanes han dicho basta a los osos.


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

sigue el millon y medio en los 32 de bankia....

ojo al matojo


----------



## sr.anus (4 Feb 2014)

Por un lado san empieza a despegar

Tef ni rebote ni na, tiene una pinta fatal, fatal


Y acciona, que tengo a pandoro al lado, tomando cafe con él


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Día más feuno de lo que pintaba inicialmente. Vamos sin fuerza en el país de la Coca Cola.
Por otro lado parece que Prana quiere volver a la senda del pepitismo después de unos días para olvidar...


----------



## inversobres (4 Feb 2014)

Que triste, pero que triste.

Pobre canario, se me ha morio.

Seguimos igual y a la vez degenerando. Salud.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> *Además he vendido todo antes de preparar la comida a mi mujer y comer y me he perdido el subidón. Mejor me quedo quieto parau.*



Tas de coña ienso:


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tas de coña ienso:



está de troleo
y ahora se ha transmutado en el de los sobres


----------



## napartarra (4 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tas de coña ienso:



En lo de la comida o en lo de quedarme parau?


----------



## Rodrigo (4 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> suelo ibex o que? rebote de 200 pips o que?



Yo lo unico que se es que dijiste que Sacyr se iba a los 5€

Hoy +7% :rolleye:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (4 Feb 2014)

Gorigolzarri ha dicho que si bankia duplica su valor, devolverá todo lo prestado... Y yo subo la apuesta: Si las Anarosas suben a 20, invito a cenar a todo el foro en el Ritz.

Edito : Una cena en el Ritz y 2 putas para cada uno.


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ha sido decirlo y pegar arreón para arriba...ienso:
> 
> Es que nos leen también allí ?



Era lo más probable pero ya está probando la linea que separa el hostión.


----------



## amago45 (4 Feb 2014)

hablando de CONGA, la mejor la que hace Kevin Bacon ... 

I like the candy, te gusta Lu-ci-ana? 
No Españole, We speak Ita-lia-na

[YOUTUBE]dvUsi57Mfv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

Qué hacemos con bankia.....las soltamos o esperamos que rompa los 32 en subasta???

Mañana subida o bajada a los infiernos??

Qué dura la vida del himberzó!!


----------



## alimon (4 Feb 2014)

Bankia ha roto el 1,32.


Se va para arriba


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Bankia ha roto el 1,32.
> 
> 
> Se va para arriba



Acojonante el velote de volumen en cinco minutos.....:baba:


----------



## TenienteDan (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Acojonante el velote de volumen en cinco minutos.....:baba:



3,5 Mill de acciones. Pinta bien desde luego.


----------



## FranR (4 Feb 2014)

Como va el partido???


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> 3,5 Mill de acciones. Pinta bien desde luego.



Ayer y hoy se ha comportado de manera muy noble.

Nada de guanear como pop por ejemplo.

Yo ya les saco algo...la tesitura es quedarse abierto o cerrar.

Creo que me voy a quedar abierto.

Si le da al ibex por irse arriba...bankia la puede liarienso:

Y no me lo quiero perdero


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Lo de Mastercard no tiene nombre! :ouch:


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ayer y hoy se ha comportado de manera muy noble.
> 
> Nada de guanear como pop por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Lo mismo estoy pensando yo. Creo que voy a aguantar porque después del riesgo de la jugada de ayer aquí hay que sacarle todo el pringue que se pueda. Y por otro lado, con el margen de la gran conga me puedo permitir arriesgar un poco más. Como diga de irse a máximos me agarro a la silla y a rollear


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2014)

arrepentios alcistillas


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo de Mastercard no tiene nombre! :ouch:



No la sigo pero me interesa, qué ocurre?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (4 Feb 2014)

Maestro, esta noche le voy a cerrar yo el gap.



muertoviviente dijo:


> arrepentios alcistillas


----------



## TenienteDan (4 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ayer y hoy se ha comportado de manera muy noble.
> 
> Nada de guanear como pop por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Si, estoy de acuerdo. Yo tengo la suerte de que me quedan unas a 0,98 (fui vendiendo en 1,20 y en 1,35) y recompré el otro día en un precio que mejor imposible. 1,21).


En 1,40 soltaría un paquetillo seguro, y tal vez todas. Me da miedo que me vuelva a pasar lo de Gamesa (vendí en 3 desde 1,80)


----------



## Sr. Pérez (4 Feb 2014)

Y a todo esto... ¿CODERE pasado no tiene reunión con los acreedores? ¿qué anda entonces encadenando subidas? ¿se va abé un follón? ¿está asumido? ¿huid insensatos?

Sí, soy chicharrero porque el mundo me ha hecho así...


----------



## Xiux (4 Feb 2014)

Bankieros de fiesta!!!! 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alimon (4 Feb 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Si, estoy de acuerdo. Yo tengo la suerte de que me quedan unas a 0,98 (fui vendiendo en 1,20 y en 1,35) y recompré el otro día en un precio que mejor imposible. 1,21).
> 
> 
> En 1,40 soltaría un paquetillo seguro, y tal vez todas. Me da miedo que me vuelva a pasar lo de Gamesa (vendí en 3 desde 1,80)





Yo me parece que soltare la mitad si no rompe 1,33 antes del cierre.

Tengo que recuperar algo que llevo alguna posición muy roja. Como las eze


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> No la sigo pero me interesa, qué ocurre?



En un mes ha caido un -11.35% y no parece que tenga freno...:ouch:







Por lo menos lo bueno de estas es que mientras esperas dan buenos dividendos.


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> En un mes ha caido un -11.35% y no parece que tenga freno...:ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante... ienso: la meto en el radar de mi cartera largoplazerayaburridadividendera


----------



## alimon (4 Feb 2014)

Roto 1,33 bkia.

Mantenemos entonces.


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2014)

Pues nos quedamos dentro....sacamos 3 céntimos por acción que no está nada mal....confiando en que mañana vengan Pepón y sus amigos.


----------



## Topongo (4 Feb 2014)

Joder que coñazo el sabadell amijos, ni pa arriba ni pa abajo, llevamos ya unos cuantos dias dando vueltas...
Me recuerda un poco a la epoca bankiera del 0,95-99...
me da que hasta que un dia no rompa el 2,2 no tenemos nada que hacer...


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Como va el partido???



pandoreado por un virus toda la mañana el sujeto se llama *AWESOMEHP*
es nuevo y la base de datos de avast no lo reconoció


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Yo me parece que soltare la mitad si no rompe 1,33 antes del cierre.
> 
> Tengo que recuperar algo que llevo alguna posición muy roja. Como las eze



Le acompaño en el colorao de las Eze. Menuda pandorada nos están metiendo.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Parece que el Nasdaq va cogiendo un poco de ritmo pero no se... veo todo muy emponzoñado. 
Creo que todavía nos queda sufrir unas semanitas de bajismo salvo milagro de Drogui o Pelopaja.


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Feb 2014)

Pues ACI se está viniendo abajo.


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder que coñazo el sabadell amijos, ni pa arriba ni pa abajo, llevamos ya unos cuantos dias dando vueltas...
> Me recuerda un poco a la epoca bankiera del 0,95-99...
> me da que hasta que un dia no rompa el 2,2 no tenemos nada que hacer...



Si lo que quieres es marcha pásate a las carboneras usanas, mira ACI, eso si es un reversal y lo demás son tonterías

El tema de los prisioneros y tal allí no se entiende, prefieren ir ligeros de equipaje, como dice bertok, será blanco o negro



politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Gorigolzarri ha dicho que si bankia duplica su valor, devolverá todo lo prestado... Y yo subo la apuesta: Si las Anarosas suben a 20, invito a cenar a todo el foro en el Ritz.
> 
> Edito : Una cena en el Ritz y 2 putas para cada uno.



Le cojo la palabra a los dos... Por cierto, estoy pensando en pedir un préstamo de 100.000 lereles para himbertir en bolsa, si duplico capital lo devuelvo y si no ya veremos. Alguien se ofrece para hacer negocios conmigo? :XX:


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Pues ACI se está viniendo abajo.



El reversal del reversal 8:

Los resultados objetivos han sido horribles. El cuento de las buenas perspectivas del Met Coal para 2014 han durado apenas un par de horas.


----------



## darwinn (4 Feb 2014)

Amper no rompe los 1,3 y tampoco la dejan caer. Perro del hortelano aunque cada vez tiene más volumen


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Feb 2014)

Por fin una pequeña recompensa para los visionarios y adelantados a nuestro tiempo que tuvimos claro que el carbon era la fuente de energia del nuevo mileno ::


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2014)

dead cat bounce?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> dead cat bounce?



Mucha gente simplemente va tomando posiciones. No se trata de buscar el mínimo si no de realizar varias entradas y promediar un buen precio para sentarse a esperar la caida del nigger.

Por cierto he hecho una entradita bastante fuerte en amd. A ver si en un par de meses recupera los 4,50$ que tanto le gusta visitar. 

Y me he salido de Yamana con un casi 10% de reward. Ya puede irse a tpc el oro.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Feb 2014)

Jcp despeñandose en directo


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Jcp despeñandose en directo



lleva una caída del 75% en los últimos 12 meses.

claro ejemplo de lo que significa coger un cuchillo en caída libre


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> lleva una caída del 75% en los últimos 12 meses.
> 
> claro ejemplo de lo que significa coger un cuchillo en caída libre



Lo mejor de todo que hoy ha presentado noticias positivas.... si no quiebra el reward también puede ser curioso...


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo que hoy ha presentado noticias positivas.... si no quiebra el reward también puede ser curioso...



a ésta sí que la veo mal, mal.


----------



## mpbk (4 Feb 2014)

joer que aburrimiento estos dias, todo lateral


----------



## ane agurain (4 Feb 2014)

paso a saludar. que tengo 10 dias complicados ahora de currillo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2014)

Jcp la liquidan me da a mi....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Feb 2014)

El carbón y JCP, las dos apuestas de Janus para el big reward en primera plana de la noticia.

El carbón esta tontorrón. Parece que ha dejado su caída libre para hacer rebotes importantes , pero puede que no hayamos visto suelo. Acaso sea como decía el maestro Claca que las volatilidades marcaban techos y suelos y puede que estemos llegando. Yo sigo manteniendo doblar mi carga sí bajá de los 4,90 y puede que haga una compra de ACI si vuelve a los mínimos de 3,50

Respecto a Penney eso si que es un misterio y hasta que no vuelva el maestro pepinero no pienso mover ficha.

Lo que sí es seguro es que estas dos van a dar que hablar en los próximos tiempos. Espero que sea para bien, será una fiesta en este foro.


----------



## romanrdgz (4 Feb 2014)

¿Sin noticias de Sacyr?


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Por un lado san empieza a despegar
> 
> Tef ni rebote ni na, tiene una pinta fatal, fatal
> 
> ...



El otro día cuando el IBEX cayó un 3% y ella estaba en verde con un +4% comenté que me recordaba al señuelo que ponen los cazadores el último día de cacería para coger la mayor cantidad de presas. no me lo explicaba.
Como a posteriori todo tiene sentido hoy cae todo lo subido y más.
El motivo: por decretazo le han quitado todo el beneficio neto de este año.
Si alguien más la tiene que lea la noticia con atención:



> para Acciona el efecto negativo supera las previsiones de estos analistas y supone una rebaja adicional del 9,1% en sus previsiones de EBITDA, siendo el impacto total de la medida del 16,4% en el resultado operativo y *supondría absorber la totalidad del beneficio neto*.



También explica la ligera caída de hoy de Iberdrola, si bien el impacto en sus cuentas es menor y compensado con creces por la subida de la luz.

Noticia completa

Acciona e Iberdrola muy afectadas por las renovables - Analisis fundamental


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> joer que aburrimiento estos dias, todo lateral



Peugot rey de los laterales...

Quiero entrar a imtech para largo a que niveles aconsejais entrar?


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (4 Feb 2014)

DEOLEO

Rumores en Septiembre de 2013 sobre posible OPA de Cargill a Deoleo.

Las norteamericanas Cargill y Bunge estudian la compra de Deoleo - elEconomista.es

Justamente cuando hay "movimientos accionariales" en Deoleo,va Cargill y emite 500 millones de euros hoy en bonos... 
New Issue-Cargill prices 500 mln euro 2023 bond | Reuters
En estos dias esta entrando Fidelity International y tiene mas de 1% de acciones y sigue entrando.
Mientras Ebro vendiendo un % de sus acciones para que el valor no se dispare.
Deoleo publica los resultados un mes antes. ¿tienen prisa por una posible ...? 
Raro, raro...
¿que pensais?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Feb 2014)

Ojo que hoy he visto en la prensa una noticia que anunciaba que Alemania apostaba por el consumo de carbon para los proximos años.

Imaginaros una noticia asi usana...


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ojo que hoy he visto en la prensa una noticia que anunciaba que Alemania apostaba por el consumo de carbon para los proximos años.
> 
> Imaginaros una noticia asi usana...



A partir de 23:30 ...

[YOUTUBE]nCkvrn5o5mU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2014)

Están haciendo unos movimientos mamporreros en USA más que inquietantes...

Me parece que tito Pandoro se vuelve a poner las botas pronto, pronto...


----------



## Namreir (4 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> A partir de 23:30 ...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nCkvrn5o5mU[/YOUTUBE]



Y tal y tal

Rooftop Solar Will Soon Be Cheaper Than Coal in the EU : Greentech Media


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Feb 2014)

Odio las Anarrosas estas,defiinitivamente es la carbonera tonta de la familia ::


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Sobre el carbón...
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...pronto-estaran-mas-baratas-que-carbon-ue.html


----------



## Namreir (4 Feb 2014)

Cuidados con las inversiones y los cambios tecnologicos.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Este último cuarto de hora puede ser interesante en USA.


----------



## sr.anus (4 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El otro día cuando el IBEX cayó un 3% y ella estaba en verde con un +4% comenté que me recordaba al señuelo que ponen los cazadores el último día de cacería para coger la mayor cantidad de presas. no me lo explicaba.
> Como a posteriori todo tiene sentido hoy cae todo lo subido y más.
> El motivo: por decretazo le han quitado todo el beneficio neto de este año.
> Si alguien más la tiene que lea la noticia con atención:
> ...



La verdad que lo de acciona olia mal, cuando todo bajaba y ella peponia perdida. A ver como se comporta mañana, y si no a pastar a otro sitio...


Por cierto clicktrade caido, a ver si lo solucionan esta noche....


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cuidados con las inversiones y los cambios tecnologicos.



Ya lo dije el otro día. Mejor mirar al futuro y nombré varias empresas y entre ellas Plug Power que hoy no ha tenido mal día del todo.


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2014)

Carbón ... Las Anarrosas son como el pechopalomo que se cipotecó más allá de sus posibilidades. Viene un año muy duro.

Final thoughts
Coal mining is not for the faint of heart, but coal miners are a critical part of the world's energy system. Peabody's U.S. operations helped to maintain its overall earnings in 2013. In 2014 Peabody should continue to be one of the better miners in a tough market. While Alpha Natural Resources expects to see another big loss in 2014 Peabody expects at least some profits. In 2014 more diversified miners like Teck and BHP Billiton will be able to use their conglomerate model to out preform the most disadvantaged coal miners like Alpha Natural Resources.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> A partir de 23:30 ...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nCkvrn5o5mU[/YOUTUBE]



Parece que ambos coinciden en que ACI las va a pasar putas, pero al menos el gordito opina que aún hay un buen negocio por delante en el carbón y que el problema de ACI es por el tipo de carbón que produce y sus bajas exportaciones.

A lo mejor hemos acertado con las anarrosas al final::

Pd: me lo voy a pensar mejor eso de meter orden de ACI a 3,50
Sargento, espero de todo corazón que su salida de la trinchera sea gloriosa y que yo pueda verlo.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (4 Feb 2014)

Hola k ase, vas largo en Anarosa o k ase !

Melchor, Gaspar y Baltasar, pagad la farlopa, primer aviso.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> La verdad que lo de acciona olia mal, cuando todo bajaba y ella peponia perdida. A ver como se comporta mañana, y si no a pastar a otro sitio...
> 
> 
> Por cierto clicktrade caido, a ver si lo solucionan esta noche....



Acciona ha caido por la prima solar entre otras cosas.
Sobre deoleo, la conpañia esta mejorando los ratios, eso es lo unico que interesa si estas dentro. El resto especulaciones... de momento


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Parece que ambos coinciden en que ACI las va a pasar putas, pero al menos el gordito opina que aún hay un buen negocio por delante en el carbón y que el problema de ACI es por el tipo de carbón que produce y sus bajas exportaciones.
> 
> A lo mejor hemos acertado con las anarrosas al final::
> 
> ...



Peabody es una buena opción aunque con menos reward esperado (x3).

Las ACI o ANR son para hacerle un x6 como mínimo


----------



## ane agurain (4 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Acciona ha caido por la prima solar entre otras cosas.
> Sobre deoleo, la conpañia esta mejorando los ratios, eso es lo unico que interesa si estas dentro. El resto especulaciones... de momento



Aquí si el IBEX se va a tomar por saco y los bancos no obtienen como parece la pasta que querían y cierran grifo, las empresas que van a chutar a largo (1 año) serán las que no tengan deuda o la reduzcan en sobremanera


----------



## egarenc (4 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Peabody es una buena opción aunque con menos reward esperado (x3).
> 
> Las ACI o ANR son para hacerle un x6 como mínimo



me gusta cuando saca a pasear su lado optimista


----------



## ane agurain (4 Feb 2014)

La mentira está ahí fuera dijo:


> DEOLEO
> 
> Rumores en Septiembre de 2013 sobre posible OPA de Cargill a Deoleo.
> 
> ...





Ponzi, qué caja tiene Cargill? Es para sumar los 650 millones de dolares que pide.
Fitch Rates Cargill Inc.'s EUR500 Million Medium-Term Notes 'A' - Yahoo Finance



> Debt Down and FCF Up: Cargill's total debt is down almost 15% from the end of fiscal 2012 to $13.0 billion at Nov. 30, 2013. More importantly, annual free cash flow (FCF) has been strongly positive since fiscal 2012 and is $3.3 billion for the latest 12 months (LTM). Commodity prices have moderated significantly, with corn, soybean and wheat spot prices down approximately 40%, 18% and 20%, respectively, fiscal year to date through Jan. 31, 2014. Working capital is a large source of funds ($1.5 billion in the fiscal first half) with lower commodity related working capital needs. Fitch expects debt to remain near current levels and FCF to be at the high end of Cargill's historical range in fiscal 2014.






> Abundant Liquidity: *Cargill has $4.4 billion cash *and cash equivalents, as well as $5 billion undrawn credit facilities at Nov. 30, 2013 that provide backup liquidity to its CP programs. These facilities consist of a $1.875 billion, 364-day facility expiring Oct. 24, 2014 and a $3.125 billion five-year facility maturing in Oct. 25, 2018. The company also maintains an undrawn $1.25 billion 364-day facility in non-U.S. markets expiring in March 2014. Long-term debt maturities consist of $903 million due in fiscal 2015 and $780 million due in fiscal 2016 that the company is likely to refinance.



Cargill ya tiene alguna alianza con Deoleo. También puede ser que se queden a medias con la empresa entre los 2.





Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Peugot rey de los laterales...
> 
> Quiero entrar a imtech para largo a que niveles aconsejais entrar?




menos de 2


----------



## @@strom (4 Feb 2014)

Ponzi sabes algo de wolters kruwel es la tercera posición del bestinver internacional y veo que han seguido aumentando en el ultimo trimestre de 2013.


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ponzi, qué caja tiene Cargill? Es para sumar los 650 millones de dolares que pide.
> Fitch Rates Cargill Inc.'s EUR500 Million Medium-Term Notes 'A' - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> ...



No veo que cotice en bolsa, no tengo acceso a sus cuentas



@@strom dijo:


> Ponzi sabes algo de wolters kruwel es la tercera posición del bestinver internacional y veo que han seguido aumentando en el ultimo trimestre de 2013.



Si claro que los conozco, es un negocio excelente con unos roces muy altos.Se dedican a vender software profesional

Quizas te lo puedan explicar mejor ellos mismos en la conferencia de 2013 que dieron solo a los clientes (este video no esta en youtube),como en pocas semanas tendremos la nueva conferencia espero que no les importe la publicidad de la antigua.

22:50

Español | Bestinver 2013


----------



## ane agurain (4 Feb 2014)

Pasta pedida por Cargill: 500 millones de euros
A poco de caja que tenga: x millones
Capitalización de Deoleo: 571 millones

2 y 2 caballeras y damos

Acabo de fijarme que Deoleo no baja el RSI de 45 desde hace 7 meses


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pasta pedida por Cargill: 500 millones de euros
> A poco de caja que tenga: x millones
> Capitalización de Deoleo: 571 millones
> 
> ...



Y con esto decimos adios a un gigante SOS Cuetara

Que recuerdos...

Cuetara

-Campurrianas
-Maria

El que haya pasado por Aguilar de Campoo y Reinosa sabe perfectamente lo que significa esta marca y ese olor característico a galletas que impregna todo.

SOS

Numero 1 a nivel mundial en arroz

Aceite

Principal grupo aceitero de España

http://www.eldiario.es/economia/Cuetara-Pescanova-Olimpo-Audiencia-Nacional_0_189331847.html

Vaya forma de cargarse un imperio:banghead:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Feb 2014)

SOS es español ahora, creo.


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> SOS es español ahora, creo.



Si de la antigua azucarera....o mas conocida por


Puleva le va le vaaaa


Hoy en día ya no son ni azucarera ni puleva...Solo mantienen el nombre de (Ebro) Foods.La verdad que en su día sacaron buena tajada de la caída de SOS Cuetara,tanto el arroz como la pasta son mejores negocios que el de la leche y el azucar

[youtube]uPTSvHqHreQ[/youtube]

Y me acabo de enterar, otra fabrica que cae

[youtube]o091A4AA89Q[/youtube]

Menudos brotes verdes Mariano

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 01:36 ----------

Madre mía, Botín en estado puro

http://www.eldiario.es/economia/Banco_Santander-Valores_Santander_0_223977830.html

Leer la ultima experiencia....

jajajajjajajajajajajajaja


----------



## ane agurain (5 Feb 2014)




----------



## Hannibal (5 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Y con esto decimos adios a un gigante SOS Cuetara
> 
> Que recuerdos...
> 
> ...



Aguilar de campo? Reinosa? Que yo sepa cuetara estaba y sigue en villarejo de salvanes, Madrid. La galletera de Aguilar es la fábrica mas grande de Europa, Gullón. Que por cierto creo haber leído q se iban a internacionalizar.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Aguilar de campo? Reinosa? Que yo sepa cuetara estaba y sigue en villarejo de salvanes, Madrid. La galletera de Aguilar es la fábrica mas grande de Europa, Gullón. Que por cierto creo haber leído q se iban a internacionalizar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Reinosa fue su primera fabrica a nivel nacional

http://www.cantabriaeconomica.com/index.php?envio=noticia&idnoticia=1178

http://www.eldiariomontanes.es/2007...ia-grupo-invertira-millones_200703161617.html

Te dejas alguna mas como Siro o Fontaneda, no se las cifras exactas pero supongo que sumando las dos ciudades seguramente sea la zona donde mas galletas se hacen de toda España.Perder Cuetara por una panda de locos financieros como los Salazar fue toda una tragedia, al menos sigue estando en manos de otra empresa española no como Fontaneda.


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias.

Sacyr ha roto con Panama.

Cae en bolsa casi un 10% en el preienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Sacyr ha roto con Panama.
> 
> ...


----------



## Topongo (5 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> paulistano dijo:
> 
> 
> > Buenos dias.
> ...


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

A 1,32x me sacan de bankia.....asegurados 500 leuros aprox.

Amonoh!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Feb 2014)

Buenas. Ayer salvamos las Zeltias por los pelos. Aguantó el 2.60 al cierre, aunque llegamos a verlas a 2.57...Hoy ya las tenemos en 2.72 ¡Vamos, oño!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el cierre del gap 9450 esta al alcance de la mano :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.

Según futuros toca caída del IBEX toda la mañana. Prima riesgo plana y el índice de Fran marca los 9658 por abajo (ayer la clavó)

Visto desde la perspectiva lo de SAcyr ha sido igual que lo que hicieron con Acciona hace unos días.
Pepinazo para arriba que no se corresponde a nada en principio, la gente con info privilegiada se sale y el día de la mala noticia se derrumba todo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Feb 2014)

Si sacyr pierde lo del canal, está muerta...bueno, ya estab muerta, pero sería la puntilla.


----------



## mpbk (5 Feb 2014)

ya tenemos suelo ibex, ahora a subir.....ya véis que las bajadas no duran nada, a ver si bajamos a 9400, los 11200 están garantizados.


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Si sacyr pierde lo del canal, está muerta...bueno, ya estab muerta, pero sería la puntilla.



Sacyr y FCC este año o arracan o se mueren, su deuda no se puede refinaciar indefinidamente si no hay ingresos. Ayer mismo en el general estaba la noticia de Bankia Y bBVA le condonan el pago de intereses a la Koplovich hasta que FCC vuelva a dar dividendo. Deuda personal de la señora que es de 1000M nada menos y queno puede pagar salvo que enviude de Soros y luego se case con Bill Gates (no es deuda de la empresa)

Los que no acaban de tirar del carro son los alemanes, ayer parecía que podía hacer reversal y no lo consiguieron. Hoy con Usa y japos cerrando en verde deberían remontar. Pero no.


----------



## amago45 (5 Feb 2014)

En Servicios, Ejjjjjpaña va bién

_Spanish Services PMI	54.9 vs 54.8 esperado vs 54.2 mes anterior_


----------



## Maravedi (5 Feb 2014)

Bankia casi en mi punto de entrada,amonohhhhhhhh


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

Vendo mitad bankias si toca 1,341

Me da rabia ir sacando platita que si me vuelan el stop ya no la saque tanto....

Seguimos dentro....


----------



## mpbk (5 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Sacyr y FCC este año o arracan o se mueren, su deuda no se puede refinaciar indefinidamente si no hay ingresos. Ayer mismo en el general estaba la noticia de Bankia Y bBVA le condonan el pago de intereses a la Koplovich hasta que FCC vuelva a dar dividendo. Deuda personal de la señora que es de 1000M nada menos y queno puede pagar salvo que enviude de Soros y luego se case con Bill Gates (no es deuda de la empresa)
> 
> Los que no acaban de tirar del carro son los alemanes, ayer parecía que podía hacer reversal y no lo consiguieron. Hoy con Usa y japos cerrando en verde deberían remontar. Pero no.



fcc quebrar? sisi...:bla::bla:


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

Que cabrones que rápido han ido a por la presa......


----------



## mpbk (5 Feb 2014)

y el dax que se va a cerrar el gap seeeeeeeeeee

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 09:29 ----------

y sacyr lo unico que hace cuando baja es ir hasta soporte dinamico y rebotar 

a 5e se va


----------



## Maravedi (5 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Vendo mitad bankias si toca 1,341
> 
> Me da rabia ir sacando platita que si me vuelan el stop ya no la saque tanto....
> 
> Seguimos dentro....



A por el 1,40!


----------



## Hannibal (5 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Te dejas alguna mas como Siro o Fontaneda, no se las cifras exactas pero supongo que sumando las dos ciudades seguramente sea la zona donde mas galletas se hacen de toda España.Perder Cuetara por una panda de locos financieros como los Salazar fue toda una tragedia, al menos sigue estando en manos de otra empresa española no como Fontaneda.



¿España? Y no me olvido ni de Siro ni de Fontaneda, pero es que si Gullón cotizara no la tendríais marginada 

Gullón, la galletera más grande de Europa - elEconomista.es

Por cierto, si pasais por Aguilar de Campoo, tienen una tienda en el centro del pueblo, en otra de sus naves, donde se venden las galletas bastante más baratas que en los super, obviamente-


----------



## Xiux (5 Feb 2014)

Buen Dia Bankieros, UP today


----------



## Hannibal (5 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Según futuros toca caída del IBEX toda la mañana. Prima riesgo plana y el índice de Fran marca los 9658 por abajo (ayer la clavó)
> 
> ...



Odio ser AW y más con la competencia que hay para ese puesto en este hilo... inochoero ayer mismo puse una gráfic donde dije que los 9660 aprox son soporte claro y que no me extrañaría visitarlos en pocos dias.


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> y sacyr lo unico que hace cuando baja es ir hasta soporte dinamico y rebotar
> 
> a 5e se va



Efectivamente sacyr sigue ''el canal'' 
...de Panamá

Váyase a tomar un cafelito y no vuelva hasta la cena


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> A por el 1,40!




Si rompe el 1,40 habria que estar dentro.

Las que me quedan se me venden a 1,32x.....asi que a ver si sigue tirando y si llega a los entornos de los 1,40 subimos stop.

Lo bien que aguantamos las perdidasy cuando vemos el verde y el reward, lo rapido que nos ponemos nerviosos....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Feb 2014)

Conocí ya a dos muchachos de Villarejo de Salvanés cuando estudiaba, ayá por los 90. El orgullo por su fabrica de galletas era inmenso. A fin de cuentas vivían (supongo que seguirán viviendo) medio pueblo de ella.


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

DAX a punto de ponerse en verde
Como empiecen a tirar los futuros USA el peponazo está garantizado.

Ralph, Obelix, váyanse acercando a la conga.


----------



## sr.anus (5 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> DAX a punto de ponerse en verde
> Como empiecen a tirar los futuros USA el peponazo está garantizado.
> 
> Ralph, Obelix, váyanse acercando a la conga.



mi sistemaca me da retroceso a los 97xx largos y pepon. Pero vamos, que tiene la misma fiabilidad que el jato


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿España? Y no me olvido ni de Siro ni de Fontaneda, pero es que si Gullón cotizara no la tendríais marginada
> 
> Gullón, la galletera más grande de Europa - elEconomista.es
> 
> Por cierto, si pasais por Aguilar de Campoo, tienen una tienda en el centro del pueblo, en otra de sus naves, donde se venden las galletas bastante más baratas que en los super, obviamente-



Claro que la conozco, paso de vez en cuando por la zona.
Las fabricas de Aguilar de Campoo y Reinosa dan mil vueltas a la de Cuetara de Madrid, se podría decir que esta ultima es algo testimonial si comparamos los volúmenes en toneladas.

http://www.gruposiro.com/grupo-siro-historia.php

Muchos no conoceran al grupo Siro pero es el proveedor de Mercadona.Quien no conozca la zona le animo a que haga una excursión,hasta el ultimo rincón del pueblo huele a galletas, es como pasear por el vecindario de hansel y gretel...


Ademas cerca estan los picos de Europa y la zona de Cervera de Pisuerga,todo un lujo.

http://cerveradepisuerga.es


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Feb 2014)

Tengo casa a 15 minutos de Aguilar, es cierto, una bonita zona... Un zumo por la mañana en el parador de Cervera con esas vistas... En la antigua fontaneda todavía hay tienda donde puedes comprar galletas, surtidos,...

Y se me olvidaba la gastronomía... Zona del mejor lechazo del mundo.




ponzi dijo:


> Muchos no conoceran al grupo Siro pero es el proveedor de Mercadona.Quien no conozca la zona le animo a que haga una excursión,hasta el ultimo rincón del pueblo huele a galletas, es como pasear por el vecindario de hansel y gretel...
> 
> 
> Ademas cerca estan los picos de Europa y la zona de Cervera de Pisuerga,todo un lujo.
> ...


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Si de la antigua azucarera....o mas conocida por
> 
> 
> Puleva le va le vaaaa
> ...



Puleva es Lactalis, y el cierre se olía desde la compra. Parece ser que han invertido en Granada (habrá habido sobre-venciones, seguramente) y cierran Sevilla.


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Tengo casa a 15 minutos de Aguilar, es cierto, una bonita zona... Un zumo por la mañana en el parador de Cervera con esas vistas... En la antigua fontaneda todavía hay tienda donde puedes comprar galletas, surtidos,...



A 15 minutos? ......Igual hasta hemos coincidido por la zona


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Feb 2014)

Me muevo entre Aguilar y herrera, y todo lo que hay entre ambas



ponzi dijo:


> A 15 minutos? ......Igual hasta hemos coincidido por la zona


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

Señores pasajeros, abróchense los cinturones.
El avión está a punto de despegar hacia los 9900.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Feb 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Tengo casa a 15 minutos de Aguilar, es cierto, una bonita zona... Un zumo por la mañana en el parador de Cervera con esas vistas... En la antigua fontaneda todavía hay tienda donde puedes comprar galletas, surtidos,...
> 
> Y se me olvidaba la gastronomía... Zona del mejor lechazo del mundo.



perdone usted, pero el mejor lechazo del mundo mundial esta en Aranda de Duero :Baile:

en Briviesca tambien esta Siro, la antigua Reposteria Martinez ... les suena? 

https://www.google.es/search?q=repo...***%3Fwid_seccion%3D5%26wid_item%3D37;300;225


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Me muevo entre Aguilar y herrera, y todo lo que hay entre ambas



Ya no sé si pensar si es usted político o camionero. 
Se conoce todos los restaurantes y tiene alojamiento en todos los lados.


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

Volvemos a entrar en bankia si se superan los 1,35

Me gustan las posis....amonoh!!


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Feb 2014)

... Y ya no voy a hablar mas de mi vida privada, que al final me localizais. 



Tono dijo:


> Ya no sé si pensar si es usted político o camionero.
> Se conoce todos los restaurantes y tiene alojamiento en todos los lados.


----------



## mpbk (5 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Efectivamente sacyr sigue ''el canal''
> ...de Panamá
> 
> Váyase a tomar un cafelito y no vuelva hasta la cena




tio es que a mi lo que haga la empresa sacyr ME LA SUDA, lo que me interesa es el gráfico....y el gráfico va a subir pase lo que pase en panama.

ala ya puedes seguir con tus argumentos catastróficos.....este foro está lleno de pesimistas crónicos.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 10:27 ----------

el ibex le quedan 120pips de subida, hoy dia verde usa también ya veréis.

y al dax 130 de subida.....

se acabó la corrección


----------



## ane agurain (5 Feb 2014)

no CREO que veamos los 9900


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> ... Y ya no voy a hablar mas de mi vida privada, que al final me localizais.



pa mi que nos tocamos en la familia...


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (5 Feb 2014)

Esta tarde tiran para abajo las bolsas. Lo estoy viendo.


----------



## sr.anus (5 Feb 2014)

para el que le guste el pinta y colorea, san no ha dibujado un hchi en tf 5 min? con una proyeccion algo por encima de los 6,4?









Algo de alegria en la casa del pobre


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> para el que le guste el pinta y colorea, san no ha dibujado un hchi en tf 5 min? con una proyeccion algo por encima de los 6,4?



y para los que vemos la figura en volúmenes y por experiencia, no está aflojando el paso ni un milímetro :Baile:
sí, yo tambien los veo

y en BME está pasando algo muy parecido


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

Brutal bankia 4.5 millones de títulos en 1,35....si lo supera nos metemos.... 

Mañana habla draghi.... Algunos analistas dicen que bajan tipos al 0,10%

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (5 Feb 2014)

La entrada de los 'cortos' en Gowex certifica que la empresa se 'hace mayor' en bolsa - Noticias de Mercados

Alguien me puede decir que quiere decir esta noticia?

Se trata de confirmar que Gowex es una apuesta sería o de decir que nos vamos a los infiernos?ienso:


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Brutal bankia 4.5 millones de títulos en 1,35....si lo supera nos metemos....
> 
> Mañana habla draghi.... Algunos analistas dicen que bajan tipos al 0,10%



Pues hasta me lo creo... o que pueda dar pistas de que lo hará
la prima de riesgo de los periféricos está bajando lo que deja menos margen a los bancos que la compran
¿sabes lo que supondría para la banca una bajada de ese calibre?


----------



## decloban (5 Feb 2014)

Ayer alguien preguntaba por Barón de Ley y parece que nada, sigue su tendencia alcista a su ritmo. Y Ebro parece confirmar la tendencia bajista. Veremos si el Ibex toca los 10000 Ebro se queda descolgada.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2014)

Buenos días,
Parece que han rebotado bien las Gorges en los 19€ después de unos días putapénicos.
Sigo con mi fé inquebrantable para los próximos meses en el valor (a ver lo que me dura )


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

La gente está haciendo caja con las nuevas acciones de Iberdrola que empezaron a cotizar hoy, es la que más volumen lleva del IBEX. No la dejan subir pero tampoco cae.
Buena subidita he notado en la cartera, empiezo a ver los scripts div. con otros ojos.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Feb 2014)

Prisa estrechándose poco a poco, apunta a movimiento gordo en algún sentido

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 04:14 ----------

prosegur
dia
duro


las 3 parece que no despegan, así que cuando llegue el guano...


----------



## Topongo (5 Feb 2014)

En Sabadell en breve a por el 2,19 lo digo por si alguien quiere subierse si supera el 2,2 que es resistencia gorda gorda, vamos como el 1,35 de BKIA.


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

En la radio esta hablando analista recomienda kbc group..... Banco belga... Tier 1 y sin posiciones en emergentes. 

Stop por debajo de 37.

Lo recomienda una criaja de inversis.... En intereconomia.... Gabriela.... Responsable de cfd en inversis.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

ya están saliendo los cuidadores a tomarse el break del cafelito

sospecho que Fran calcula sus mínimos del día según el tiempo que pasan en el bar, debe tener algún insider entre los camareros ienso:


----------



## mpbk (5 Feb 2014)

os gustaria ver a metro a 38? 

este mensaje quedará en el olvido


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Prisa estrechándose poco a poco, apunta a movimiento gordo en algún sentido
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 04:14 ----------
> 
> ...



Prosegur va camino de los 3.6 y es un valor a no estar
Sigues apostando por tu fibos en bio??


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

Que terminen ya el café que me sacan de bankia..... A céntimos estoy.... Arggggg

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 12:06 ----------

Sí antes hablo.... Hala, a tomar por culo las bankias.... 

Mantengo orden si pasa de 1,35...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (5 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Prosegur va camino de los 3.6 y es un valor a no estar
> Sigues apostando por tu fibos en bio??



claro, ayer u hoy tocaba un mínimo. si lo de ayer fué mínimo, solo le queda subir

lo que pasa que no cayó hasta donde debía



ayer intradias jugosos en faes-ebro y hoy en miquel (me piro aunque vigia pinta bien) Porque esta volatilidad da para ello. Y en bayer no me ha entrado por 0,05 (maldición)


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2014)

Ola kaseis,
¿Tenéis señal de alguna entrada para algún valor para medio/largo que tenga una capitalización más o menos decente?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2014)

el ibex cerrara el gap 9450 , la logica de los cortilargos no quedara en entredicho :no:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Feb 2014)

GAS apunta a los 17.xx


----------



## Se vende (5 Feb 2014)

Dejo orden en SAN en 5,97 para mañana, espero barrida agresiva cuando hable Draghi. Veremos.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Prisa estrechándose poco a poco, apunta a movimiento gordo en algún sentido
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 04:14 ----------
> 
> ...



En prosegur me saltó sl ayer. Lo raro es que hoy no esté en subida libre ::

Duro me resulta muy raro la caida que arrastra... no tardará en saltarme el SL tampoco.

Vamos, que últimamente no doy una. Desde que estudio el tocomocho este... :fiufiu:


----------



## Chila (5 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> claro, ayer u hoy tocaba un mínimo. si lo de ayer fué mínimo, *solo le queda subir
> *
> lo que pasa que no cayó hasta donde debía
> 
> ...



Me gusta leer eso...


----------



## Xiux (5 Feb 2014)

Vaya caída de bankias y recuperación 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (5 Feb 2014)

A lso que seguis el mercado usano, creis que intuitive irá a cerrar el gap? porque es lo que parece ienso:


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

Lo de Sacyr está muy negro.
Han querido echar un pulso a Panmá jugándose lo que no tienen, que es cash...pero sí mucha deuda que de golpe pasaría del largo plazo a corto plazo si no se soluciona el tinglado.

He mirado quien son los principales acreedores, que lo notarán en su cotización. Ojo, que los bancos pequeños si esto sale mal, se van a pegar u buen castañazo.


> que en 2010 alargaron el vencimiento de la deuda en cinco años figurarían entidades financieras españolas como el Santander, Caixabank, Sabadell, Popular, Unicaja o Liberbank, y extranjeras como ING o Barclays, aunque el principal acreedor es el banco malo o Sareb, con más de 500 millones de euros que en su momento prestaron las nacionalizadas Bankia, CX y NCG Banco.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Feb 2014)

al final el sp cerro mes por encima de los 1765, aunque posteriormente los ha perdido.

me temo que van a alimentar esperanzas de osos en un lateral en el que es posible que se vean nuevos mínimos. A ver como acaba la semana.

TEF: me gustaría ver 10,8 - 10,9


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> A lso que seguis el mercado usano, creis que intuitive irá a cerrar el gap? porque es lo que parece ienso:



La intuición me dice que hoy no va a ver grandes movimientos salvo aquellas compañías que dan resultados que no son pocas (a KO creo que le toca hoy...)
Los días claves son mañana que hablan los bancos centrales de UK y Europa y el viernes que hay datos de empleo USAnos (Non-farm Payrolls, ratios de desempleo, etc.).
A partir de ahí veremos si volvemos a la senda peponica o bajamos a los infiernos. Eso siempre según mi intuición, claro.

EDITO: Joder que mal leo... No había visto que te referías a una compañía concreta. A esta no la sigo, sorry....


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2014)

soltad todo el papel , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Feb 2014)

Buenos verdes dias,

Ralph en verde, que listo nos ha salido el niño. Y parecia tonto alla por los 6000 puntos.


----------



## Montegrifo (5 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo de Sacyr está muy negro.
> Han querido echar un pulso a Panmá jugándose lo que no tienen, que es cash...pero sí mucha deuda que de golpe pasaría del largo plazo a corto plazo si no se soluciona el tinglado.
> 
> He mirado quien son los principales acreedores, que lo notarán en su cotización. Ojo, que los bancos pequeños si esto sale mal, se van a pegar u buen castañazo.
> ...



Y goooooolllll por toda la escuadra de bankia


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ola kaseis,
> ¿Tenéis señal de alguna entrada para algún valor para medio/largo que tenga una capitalización más o menos decente?



Le vendo SZU a 23 euretes.
Le vendo SDF a 26 euretes.
Le vendo IBM a 190 euretes.

:baba:


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Le vendo SZU a 23 euretes.
> Le vendo SDF a 26 euretes.
> Le vendo IBM a 190 euretes.
> 
> :baba:



Le cambio unas pocas IBM por mis American Express y arreglado.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2014)

Pandoro sesion incoming


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

los cuidadores se van a comer y los USA parece que van hoy de rojo en apertura

Vayan sacando los chubasqueros

ese lejano taconeo es de una patapalo?


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2014)

Sigo pensando que no creo que llegue la sangre al río hoy. Mañana y sobre todo pasado es posible pero hoy no veo ningún motivo que haya movimientos fuertes en ninguna dirección. 
(luego vengo a por mi owned)


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Feb 2014)

Creado con memegenerator.es


----------



## Chila (5 Feb 2014)

Está interesante la bolsa, tardaremos en ver peoneo del bueno o guano fresco de calidad.
En cambio, cada día tenemos un poco de todo...la bolsa de verdad, más difícil todavía.
Cuando se peopnea todo trapo o Pandoro trabaja a conciencia es muy sencillo.

¿hoy cómo vendrá el carbón? ¿+5 o -5?


----------



## egarenc (5 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Le cambio unas pocas IBM por mis American Express y arreglado.



Me quedo sus AE y le suministro unas cuantas Alstom corruptas y lo que me queda de hipoteca :

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2014)

Que la musa del HVEI35 nos ampare!



Spoiler


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Feb 2014)

Estais prepardos for GUANO la segunda parte? :fiufiu:


----------



## decloban (5 Feb 2014)

Bueno me voy a comer, dejo a mi amiga sustituyéndome







Y un articulo de J. Alfayate en el que comenta que estamos en correcciones sanas

En ocasiones veo gatos… pero vivitos y coleando | Acciones de Bolsa


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

hay que ver que bien aguanta bankia....

dan ganas de comprarlas todas:XX::XX:


----------



## Se vende (5 Feb 2014)

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 15:32 ----------

como van esas telefonica, parecen un saco de cemento ::


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> ---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 15:32 ----------
> 
> como van esas telefonica, parecen un saco de cemento ::



no le de importacia, aproveche para piramidar a la baja

no lequitaré niguna, se las dejo todas para usted


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

Me duelen las bkt.... A 40 las vendí desde 15.....a 72 ahora.... 

Hablo de céntimos.... Por escribir deprisa y tal... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2014)

Pepón ¿ estás ahí? Te llaman aquí unos HVEIstas


----------



## Se vende (5 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Pepón ¿ estás ahí? Te llaman aquí unos HVEIstas


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Feb 2014)

Mas que pepon a mi me parece un alza especulativa para desplumar a todos los alcistas. Se masca la tregedia. :fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Pepón ¿ estás ahí? Te llaman aquí unos HVEIstas



Si alguien se lo encuentra ¿le puede decir, de mi parte, que le echo mucho de menos?


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Si alguien se lo encuentra ¿le puede decir, de mi parte, que le echo mucho de menos?



dale un abrazo, que ahí viene


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2014)

Ostiazo épico de 3D Systems (DDD)... ¿Alguna victima por estos lares?


----------



## Krim (5 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pandoro sesion incoming



Sí, sí...veo culitos de osos que los están dejando muy finos .


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> dale un abrazo, que ahí viene



Se hace de rogar el condenado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Feb 2014)

Aqui ni guano ni na de na,lo unico que cae son las carboneras de siempre fieles a su cita...


----------



## Se vende (5 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Si alguien se lo encuentra ¿le puede decir, de mi parte, que le echo mucho de menos?



Estoy contigo, eso y el asco que le tengo a Pandoro, antes tenía su gracia, se asomaba algún día a la puerta te saludaba y se iba, ahora no, ahora me despierto cada mañana con él al lado, así no se puede ... :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2014)

Que cooooohhhhonesss le ha pasado al DJIA???????


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Sí, sí...veo culitos de osos que los están dejando muy finos .



¿Seguro?

::


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Aqui ni guano ni na de na,lo unico que cae son las carboneras de siempre fieles a su cita...



Pero que me estáis contando!! :ouch:


----------



## Krim (5 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Seguro?
> 
> ::



En bolsa no hay nada seguro XDDD.

Aún así, me inclino más por pensar que esto tira arriba...

Aparte ¿Por que debería Pandoro repartir solo a un lado cuando puede petarles a los dos? :XX:


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2014)

En que me lo asustais !! Vamos Peponcete Suelo cp , no rompen nada. gooooooo


----------



## tuxedo (5 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Que cooooohhhhonesss le ha pasado al DJIA???????



Todo marcha según lo establecido, no se alarmen, continuen en sus residéncias, su economía _NO SE VERA ALTERADA EN BREVE_


----------



## James Bond (5 Feb 2014)

Vaya ostiazo se esta dando Grifols...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> En bolsa no hay nada seguro XDDD.
> 
> Aún así, me inclino más por pensar que esto tira arriba...
> 
> Aparte ¿Por que debería Pandoro repartir solo a un lado cuando puede petarles a los dos? :XX:



Pandoro sólo rompe culos, le da igual si es bajista o alcista....es el terror de los margin call

pero ultimamente le da más por hacer estragos a los alcistas


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

sujetadme las manos!!


arggggg


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> En que me lo asustais !! Vamos Peponcete Suelo cp , no rompen nada. gooooooo



Jo jo

::


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2014)

Argggggg!!!! ::


----------



## mpbk (5 Feb 2014)

olé los cortos en chevron


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Feb 2014)

Al loro que TEF es el canario en la mina del IBEX...


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (5 Feb 2014)

La verdad es que no invierto en bolsa, pero me ha atraído el ingenioso título 

Seguro que si alguno si se mira al espejo se verá no dos ni cuatro, sino seis huevos ::


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2014)

Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette dijo:


> La verdad es que no invierto en bolsa, pero me ha atraído el ingenioso título
> 
> Seguro que si alguno si se mira al espejo se verá no dos ni cuatro, sino seis huevos ::



Su nick no está nada mal tampoco, podría servir de inspiración a algún mes guanoso.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Feb 2014)

Despues de esta vela vuelvo al papertrading. Que leñazo. :XX:


----------



## Hannibal (5 Feb 2014)

Probamos en Acciona, a ver qué pasa. Con un miedo atroz, eso sí, porque últimamente Pandoro no me deja ni a sol ni a sombra


----------



## Se vende (5 Feb 2014)

esto no tira, no quería tener que recurrir a esto:


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> esto no tira, no quería tener que recurrir a esto:



Aquí estilamos más este:










Bola extra!!

Aquí el del ibex en el cierre:


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2014)

La barrida arriba y abajo 30 puntos (de sutura) para cada bando, para dejarnos igual.


----------



## erpako (5 Feb 2014)

A partir de febrero, si no antes, paabajo con fuerza. Nada sube indefinidamente y llevamos...:fiufiu:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Feb 2014)

Sigo pensando que la corrección se va a completar hasta su 10% sobre todo despues de la faena que han hecho hoy. ienso:


----------



## Hannibal (5 Feb 2014)

Buen casi reversal de acciona. Si hubiera entrado media hora más tarde hasta podría haber hecho una intradía, pero no me quejo, voy a largo inocho:

¿Ningún afortunado en la sala con coloniales?


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Feb 2014)

En este lado de la sala prácticamente todo en colorao.


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2014)

Por aquí bastante verde con las azules


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> La barrida arriba y abajo 30 puntos (de sutura) para cada bando, para dejarnos igual.



mie usted que son cansinos de verdad ............ pero esto no me gusta llevan días así ......... cuando se lleve a cabo la ruptura va ser muy violenta


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

Hannibal, mira que yo no tengo niidea de esto, pero es ver el gráfico de Acciona de un año para acá y me da pánico


----------



## sr.anus (5 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Buen casi reversal de acciona. Si hubiera entrado media hora más tarde hasta podría haber hecho una intradía, pero no me quejo, voy a largo inocho:
> 
> ¿Ningún afortunado en la sala con coloniales?



largo en acciona :ouch::ouch::ouch:, compartiremos a pandoro. Puede decir por que, se posiciona largo en acciona?


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

bankia se va arriba....ese sí que es el canario....


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Feb 2014)

Coño, ya voy un -15% en ANR... fiestaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Las dejo pa mis nietos...


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Feb 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Coño, ya voy un -15% en ANR... fiestaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Las dejo pa mis nietos...



Está todo el carbón perdiendo lo que ganó ayer.
Si le sirve, meses atrás tb llegué a ir perdiendo una buena pasta con ANR. Al final, vino una recuperación y salí con buenos dividendos.


----------



## Montegrifo (5 Feb 2014)

Algún motivo para el correctivo a alba? 

Es que me están haciendo ojitos

Coño! ACI se ha cargado los 4 $!!!


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Feb 2014)

Solo tengo una salida de carambola : Que TEF baje a 10,40, que se recuperen un poco las ANR y venderlas, lo meto en TEF y con los 0,40 de dividendo arreglo medio pastel.

La otra opción, esperar 3 años a sacarle el x3





Tio Masclet dijo:


> Está todo el carbón perdiendo lo que ganó ayer.
> Si le sirve, meses atrás tb llegué a ir perdiendo una buena pasta con ANR. Al final, vino una recuperación y salí con buenos dividendos.


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mie usted que son cansinos de verdad ............ pero esto no me gusta llevan días así ......... cuando se lleve a cabo la ruptura va ser muy violenta



Preparando el siguiente movimiento de entidad (Desde el 27 de enero lateral cansino, eso si, pandoreante)


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Preparando el siguiente movimiento de entidad (Desde el 27 de enero lateral cansino, eso si, pandoreante)



Algún indicio de pa donde va a ser?


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Algún indicio de pa donde va a ser?



Parriba, eso espero desde hace algunos días.

Entradas varias en contado en proyecciones bajistas.

(Concretamente BBVA en zona de 8.5x)


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2014)

Venga... ya hemos troleado al Ibex y ahora para arriba :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Por aquí bastante verde con las azules



te ha salido la jugada mejor que a mí con las rojas, aunque no puedo quejarme y más visto lo que ha pasado estos dos días

elegimos el mismo minuto de entrada y no fue por casualidad


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Preparando el siguiente movimiento de entidad (Desde el 27 de enero lateral cansino, eso si, pandoreante)



Que puede darse mañana con una bajada de tipos del BCE según pronostican Nomura y Barclays8:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Feb 2014)

ondanda el jato ?


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> bankia se va arriba....ese sí que es el canario....



un lindo canario, sí


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Que puede darse mañana con una bajada de tipos del BCE según pronostican Nomura y Barclays8:



Lo normal sería una subida, y por eso apostará la mayoría. Pero no es tan fácil, una bajada de tipos puede tener varios objetivos y distintos desencadenantes.(No voy a explicarlo ahora por falta de tiempo (mi visión), para resumir: 
Bajada> Primero barrida arriba y caída fuerte

Apuesto por mantener y subida fuerte.


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

Lo he esvuchado hoy en intereconomia, la mayoria de analistos apuestan por mantener tipos...algunos por bajada de 15 puntos.

Yo llevo mitad cartera San mitad liquidez.

Habra que estar atentos a nuestros culos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Feb 2014)

Habra que empezar a calentar el subidon, poco a poco, a lo "eivissa trance style". El año que viene 20 años de festival. 

[YOUTUBE]1ZI_YktQ8uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Le vendo SZU a 23 euretes.
> Le vendo SDF a 26 euretes.
> Le vendo IBM a 190 euretes.
> 
> :baba:



Firmo para vender en junio a esos precios despues del dividendo szu


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo he esvuchado hoy en intereconomia, la mayoria de analistos apuestan por mantener tipos...algunos por bajada de 15 puntos.
> 
> Yo llevo mitad cartera San mitad liquidez.
> 
> Habra que estar atentos a nuestros culos.




Yo ando 60-40. Ahora mismo colocando stop cerca de punto de entrada. Posibilidad de perder 0, grandes perspectivas de beneficio si buscamos arriba.

Tratar de tener buenos puntos de entrada es el único y gran misterio de esto. Por eso hay que elegir con cuidado, y nuevas entradas si se produce el movimiento esperado, cubriendo con las entradas anteriores. (Piramidar al alza lo podríamos llamar :


----------



## Montegrifo (5 Feb 2014)

No pueden bajar tipos, eso sería reconocer lo jodidos que todos sabemos que estamos


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

Pues doy yo mi visión también.
Despues del barrido de posiciones cortas, vaciado de bolsillos por violación de SL y redistribución de los leoncios, saliendo de valores que no interesan en el medio plazo para colocarse en los que están haciendo pasta, comienza la subida de nuevo hasta que el horno vuelva a estar lleno.
Tocan varios peponazos seguidos, pero hay varios valores que no tocaría ni con un palo. Estos días se ha hablado de ellos y hoy destacan en el IBEX.


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> La entrada de los 'cortos' en Gowex certifica que la empresa se 'hace mayor' en bolsa - Noticias de Mercados
> 
> Alguien me puede decir que quiere decir esta noticia?
> 
> Se trata de confirmar que Gowex es una apuesta sería o de decir que nos vamos a los infiernos?ienso:



Pues ya me jodería qu estos buitres empiezan tocar los huevos, ahora que he entrado entrar

_La primera vez que este hedge fund se puso corto en Gowex fue el pasado 13 de diciembre y, en menos de dos meses, ha aumentado esa posición en 0,12 puntos porcentuales._

El 13 de diciembre estaba a casi 14, ¿la bajaron? a 12 ¿salieron ahí o van palmando mazo pasta?

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 17:51 ----------




Montegrifo dijo:


> No pueden bajar tipos, eso sería reconocer lo jodidos que todos sabemos que estamos



El mandato del BCE es controlar la inexistente inflacción.
Así que ....... :fiufiu: contra la deflacción, droga.


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> No pueden bajar tipos, eso sería reconocer lo jodidos que todos sabemos que estamos



No tiene otra elección si quieren mantener las primas de riesgo bajas. Los bancos quieren su diferencial o no comprarán deuda de los periféricos.
No digo que bajen mañana los tipos, pero posible, o que lo hagan en breve y vayan avisando para que la banca no afloje en las subastatas.


----------



## Montegrifo (5 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> El mandato del BCE es controlar la inexistente inflacción.
> Así que ....... :fiufiu: contra la deflacción, droga.



Sí, pero antes de recurrir a semejante bajada de pantalones hay todo un batallón de medidas que usarán. Por lo menos desde mi punto de vista, ha llegado el punto en el que una nueva bajada, relativamente, no tendría tanta repercusión y como contrapartida sería una señal de últimos cartuchos a la desesperada


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Firmo para vender en junio a esos precios despues del dividendo szu



Por cierto, alguién sabe para cuando es el reparto de dividendo? a ver si nos llevamos alguna alegría...


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Solo tengo una salida de carambola : Que TEF baje a 10,40, que se recuperen un poco las ANR y venderlas, lo meto en TEF y con los 0,40 de dividendo arreglo medio pastel.
> 
> La otra opción, esperar 3 años a sacarle el x3



Me gusta la gente que tiene un plan B.

El mío con el Santander si me sale mal la apuesta, es ir a por la hija de Botín y dejarla preñada.
Yo no tengo el dinero que tiene usted, pero estoy bueno y soy muy fértil.
Cada uno juega con las cartas que le ha dado la vida. :cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Por cierto, alguién sabe para cuando es el reparto de dividendo? a ver si nos llevamos alguna alegría...



El 18 de julio, no espere mas de 60 centimos de merkels.


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Yo ando 60-40. Ahora mismo colocando stop cerca de punto de entrada. Posibilidad de perder 0, grandes perspectivas de beneficio si buscamos arriba.
> 
> Tratar de tener buenos puntos de entrada es el único y gran misterio de esto. Por eso hay que elegir con cuidado, y nuevas entradas si se produce el movimiento esperado, cubriendo con las entradas anteriores. (Piramidar al alza lo podríamos llamar :



A mí me gusta más piramidar a la baja...o no tengo otro remedio, ya que no suelo entrar bien, me pierde la paciencia cuando veo claro que el valor tiene potencial
Te pierdes algo del tramo de subida pero es muy efectivo. De 4 valores que llevo he piramidado en 3 bajando un entre un 3-4% el precio de la primera entrada.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Feb 2014)

Jajaja, lo de la hija de Botin esta muy bien pensado.

Ya sabe si decide nombrar algun consejero independiente de los de 2 fines de semana al año, aqui tiene a un candidato.


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jajaja, lo de la hija de Botin esta muy bien pensado.
> 
> Ya sabe si decide nombrar algun consejero independiente de los de 2 fines de semana al año, aqui tiene a un candidato.



Prefiero sacarle un 10%+9% de dividendo y vender dentro de un año.
Fo*llar sin ganas es muy cansado.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2014)

Con el leñazo de DDD se han llevado por delante a Cimatron.
A lo mejor no es mala idea piramidar un poco...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me gusta la gente que tiene un plan B.
> 
> El mío con el Santander si me sale mal la apuesta, es ir a por la hija de Botín y dejarla preñada.
> Yo no tengo el dinero que tiene usted, pero estoy bueno y soy muy fértil.
> Cada uno juega con las cartas que le ha dado la vida. :cook:



Mujeres siempre de familia de billetes, si son feas con cirugía estética se hacen guapas , sólo se tienen que gastar 60 mil euro no mucho más. :XX:


----------



## tarrito (5 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Prefiero sacarle un 10%+9% de dividendo y vender dentro de un año.
> Fo*llar sin ganas es muy cansado.



debería comprar FCC y tener preparado el mismo plan "B" ienso:

tú ya sabes ...


----------



## Hannibal (5 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hannibal, mira que yo no tengo niidea de esto, pero es ver el gráfico de Acciona de un año para acá y me da pánico



Pues si ustec no tiene ni idea, ya no le digo yo :ouch: pero como dije por ahi, yo no voy a 1 año; el objetivo es ganar 2-3 merkelillos por acción


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> debería comprar FCC y tener preparado el mismo plan "B" ienso:
> 
> tú ya sabes ...



lo calculé también, pero prefiero esperar a que herede la hija :


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Con el leñazo de DDD se han llevado por delante a Cimatron.
> A lo mejor no es mala idea piramidar un poco...



Pues aprovechando el leñazo como dice en DDD he entrado a 60$. Era para un metesaca pero ya estoy empezando a dudar si no me quedaré a pasar la noche y todo....8:


----------



## Topongo (5 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues aprovechando el leñazo como dice en DDD he entrado a 60$. Era para un metesaca pero ya estoy empezando a dudar si no me quedaré a pasar la noche y todo....8:



Con pqndoro no pasara frio...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Con pqndoro no pasara frio...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno, si es malo conocido....:fiufiu:

Además, para que le voy a engañar.....está ahora mismo aqui conmigo y con anarosa.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2014)

Están preparando otro truco o trato en USA

No se vive tranquilo en esto días


----------



## burbujas (5 Feb 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Coño, ya voy un -15% en ANR... fiestaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Las dejo pa mis nietos...




A 7 las llevo yo... A ver en qué queda, de momento no he promediado ni pienso hacerlo a corto plazo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Feb 2014)

No tenía ni idea de esta compañia ( DDD) pero solo de entrar en su pagina web ya me tiene seriamente dudando de salirme de ella. Es que mira que saben como hacer bien las paginas estos tios. Comparadas con las españolas es como comparar un coche Tesla con un seat seiscientos de los 70. El otro dia entre en Deoleo y casi vomito joder.

Robopoli, tú controlabas de impresoras 3D no? dentro de este mundo 3D systems en que posición estaría ? parecen bastante buenos en esto...


----------



## musgooo (5 Feb 2014)

Lo de DDD es impresionante. Ayer cotizaba a 75 dolares. Hoy preanuncia resultados y cae 20 dolares y en 4 horas recupera 10. Fuerza sí que tiene.

Yo iba a entrar a 62 y al final lo he hecho tarde a 64.

Hace nada le daban un precio objetivo brutal de 118-165 dolares.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No tenía ni idea de esta compañia ( DDD) pero solo de entrar en su pagina web ya me tiene seriamente dudando de salirme de ella. Es que mira que saben como hacer bien las paginas estos tios. Comparadas con las españolas es como comparar un coche Tesla con un seat seiscientos de los 70. El otro dia entre en Deoleo y casi vomito joder.
> 
> Robopoli, tú controlabas de impresoras 3D no? dentro de este mundo 3D systems en que posición estaría ? parecen bastante buenos en esto...



En teoría son los peces gordos de todo esto de la impresión 3D 

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 19:26 ----------

Eso si siempre han estado un poco burbujeados como las principales empresas de la competencia. Por eso decidí entrar de una forma alternativa a través de Cimatron, Gorge, Organovo y otras...


----------



## Xiux (5 Feb 2014)

Bankieros, solo venderá el FROB cuando recupere lo invertido, así que a hacer cuentas

Fernando Restoy dice que Bankia se venderá sólo cuando Hacienda recupere lo invertido | Intereconomía | 1138739


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Feb 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Lo de DDD es impresionante. Ayer cotizaba a 75 dolares. Hoy preanuncia resultados y cae 20 dolares y en 4 horas recupera 10. Fuerza sí que tiene.
> 
> Yo iba a entrar a 62 y al final lo he hecho tarde a 64.
> 
> Hace nada le daban un precio objetivo brutal de 118-165 dolares.





Robopoli dijo:


> En teoría son los peces gordos de todo esto de la impresión 3D
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 19:26 ----------
> 
> Eso si siempre han estado un poco burbujeados como las principales empresas de la competencia. Por eso decidí entrar de una forma alternativa a través de Cimatron, Gorge, Organovo y otras...



Me quedo IN.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Feb 2014)

El murciélago de SACYR


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me gusta la gente que tiene un plan B.
> 
> El mío con el Santander si me sale mal la apuesta, es ir a por la hija de Botín y dejarla preñada.
> Yo no tengo el dinero que tiene usted, pero estoy bueno y soy muy fértil.
> Cada uno juega con las cartas que le ha dado la vida. :cook:



Es un plan bien elaborado...pero tendria que apuntar mas hacia la nieta yo creo 

Si es que tiene ::


----------



## musgooo (5 Feb 2014)

Y esta noche presenta resultados Twitter. ¿Qué os parece? Yo creo que va a bajar mucho pero no me la juego.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Feb 2014)

burbujas dijo:


> A 7 las llevo yo... A ver en qué queda, de momento no he promediado ni pienso hacerlo a corto plazo.



Se que es un poco ruin...pero siempre reconforta ver que uno no va solo en el naufragio


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Feb 2014)

Grandes empresas, en mínimos de 52 semanas, alguien se anima?

Philip Morris
Chevron
Pernod-Ricard SA:
British American Tobacco plc (BTI)
Kinder Morgan
Heineken
Nissan Motor 
JC PENNEY 
Canon Inc. ADS
IBM
Danone 
Alstom
Coca Cola
Procter and Gamble
Unilever
Tesco PLC


----------



## docjones (5 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El murciélago de SACYR



:what: eso significa que remonta el vuelo con nocturnidad y alevosía?


----------



## juanfer (5 Feb 2014)

Tef hoy ha tocado los 11.00.

¿Como la veis para llevarla hasta cuando pagan el dividendo?


----------



## sr.anus (5 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Tef hoy ha tocado los 11.00.
> 
> ¿Como la veis para llevarla hasta cuando pagan el dividendo?



caca y eso que estoy dentro, yo creo que se podra coger algo mas abajo. ademas ya anda por debajo de la media de 30 semanas, no acompana en las subidas pero las bajadas las coge todas. se esta comportando peor que el ibex


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (5 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Grandes empresas, en mínimos de 52 semanas, alguien se anima?
> 
> Philip Morris
> Chevron
> ...




Ponzi, que opinas de Philip Morris y de las coca colas?


----------



## juanfer (5 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> caca y eso que estoy dentro, yo creo que se podra coger algo mas abajo. ademas ya anda por debajo de la media de 30 semanas, no acompana en las subidas pero las bajadas las coge todas. se esta comportando peor que el ibex



TOP 5 Semanal Venta
Código	C-V	Venta
BCY MA	-3.362.078	9.458.586
SGA BA	-2.609.503	6.179.762
UBS MA	-1.833.622	3.980.455
MLC MA	-1.745.701	10.699.627
IBS BA	-1.582.925	1.791.928


Algunos fondos importantes están deshaciendo posiciones, por eso la estan poniendo a punta de caramelo.

UBS, MLC (MERRY LYNCH),BCY (CREDIT SUISSE) estan deshaciendo posiciones, por eso se encuentra tan barata.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> caca y eso que estoy dentro, yo creo que se podra coger algo mas abajo. ademas ya anda por debajo de la media de 30 semanas, no acompana en las subidas pero las bajadas las coge todas. se esta comportando peor que el ibex



Telefónica conversa con Televisa y Salinas para comprar el operador mexicano Iusacell - elEconomista.es


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Telefónica conversa con Televisa y Salinas para comprar el operador mexicano Iusacell - elEconomista.es



Y lo que les gusta salir de compras......:vomito:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y lo que les gusta salir de compras......:vomito:



Telefonica históricamente no ha producido nada útil ni esta a la vanguardia de nada. Vive de un monopolio pagado por todos, su forma de "crecer" vía compras.


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

Crónica de una muerte anunciada.
Bye, bye, canal de Panamá
Bye, bye, Sacyr.



> Manrique ha asegurado además que la Autoridad del Canal de Panamá (ACP) ha rechazado la ultima propuesta del consorcio -integrado además por la italiana Impregilo, la belga Jan de Nul y la panameña CUSA- “*sin dar alternativa viable para el consorcio
> 
> Asimismo, ha subrayado que “la vida sigue” y que el proyecto de ampliación del Canal de Panamá representa una “pequeña parte” de la cartera de la compañía.
> “Sacyr seguirá adelante. Ha demostrado al mundo que ha sabido solucionar los problemas técnicos de, quizá, la obra más difícil del mundo”.*”.



Manrique: "Sacyr no puede hacer ya más para lograr un acuerdo" | Empresas | Cinco Días


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Feb 2014)

Madre mia,lo de carbon usano ya es una tomadura de capello muy muy seria...habra que ir pensando en tener hijos que a su vez proporcionen nietos para legarselas ::


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y lo que les gusta salir de compras......:vomito:



Llevan año y medio haciendo las cosas bien y ya se quieren otra vez entrampar...Si Tef aun sigue en pie es porque debe ser prácticamente indestructible

Janus donde te metes??

A ver si con esto sales 

[YOUTUBE]nFf4zc02a5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (5 Feb 2014)

Carboommm!!!

El carbón sigue su caída libre. Está a punto de probar los mínimos de 4,78 en el caso de ANR, un buen momento para meter una carga y observar que sucede. 
De todos modos creo que por debajo de 5 ya es un buen momento para entrar a pesar de que siga bajando.

Pero menuda sangría, que barbaridad.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Feb 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Madre mia,lo de carbon usano ya es una tomadura de capello muy muy seria...habra que ir pensando en tener hijos que a su vez proporcionen nietos para legarselas ::



No te preocupes. Ya verás como en 3 meses o menos vuelve a estar a 6,50-7$. Solo mira su histórico y veras que fluctua bastante, no solo para abajo. Hay que tener paciencia y olvidarse de ella.


----------



## xavigomis (5 Feb 2014)

Otro dentro de telefónica y Alstom...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2014)

Ultima hora mamporrera

Truco o trato para mañana...


----------



## xavigomis (5 Feb 2014)

Por cierto... Szu cuando paga dividendo y cuanto?


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2014)

Levanta Pepón!!!!


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ponzi, que opinas de Philip Morris y de las coca colas?



Que a 75 están a precio, el mercado se esta olvidando de las tabaqueras porque llevan un par de años sin crecer, yo creo que a largo plazo se equivoca, siguen generando ingentes cantidades de efectivo.A mi me parecen negocios muy buenos y esta en concreto ha sido de las mas rentables durante decadas, ahora no es la mas barata.


Las mas baratas son Imperial Tobacco y Japan Tobacco

http://www.bloomberg.com/visual-data/industries/detail/tobacco


Philip Morris tiene un arma de doble filo que las otras dos no

PHILIP MORRIS INTERNATIONAL (PM:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek


Es la que recompra acciones de forma mas agresiva y últimamente para ello esta tirando de deuda, si el negocio crece hará un efecto palanca si no de estacamiento.


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ultima hora mamporrera
> 
> Truco o trato para mañana...



Mañana vamos a tener aquí nuestros propios problemas.
Si Sacyr no arregla esto (y parece que ya se ha dado por perdido) las pérdidas acumuladas y el pago de las indemnizaciones previstas la pueden llevar a la quiebra.
Son 7000M de deuda los que tiene y que pueden hacer mucho daño. Muchísimo.


----------



## juanfer (5 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Llevan año y medio haciendo las cosas bien y ya se quieren otra vez entrampar...Si Tef aun sigue en pie es porque debe ser prácticamente indestructible
> 
> Janus donde te metes??
> 
> ...



A Janus hay que llamarla con esta.

[YOUTUBE]yL0CneZuhJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Por cierto... Szu cuando paga dividendo y cuanto?



Según Chinito creo que era en mayo y unos 0,60 euros.

Rectifico, el 18 de julio.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Por cierto... Szu cuando paga dividendo y cuanto?



Creo que 0.90 por acción.

Edito y añado enlace: Suedzucker Mannheim Ochsenfurt AG : Südzucker raises dividend | 4-Traders


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Mañana vamos a tener aquí nuestros propios problemas.
> Si Sacyr no arregla esto (y parece que ya se ha dado por perdido) las pérdidas acumuladas y el pago de las indemnizaciones previstas* la pueden llevar a la quiebra.*
> Son 7000M de deuda los que tiene y que* pueden hacer mucho daño. Muchísimo*.



Si pasa esto me daría igual que esto abriera mañana con un gap a la baja de un 5%. :Aplauso:

Se acabó pujar a la baja para llevarse contratos y luego modificar como dice Jorgue Quijano....

"“No quiero ni siquiera insinuar que los próximos pasos son sencillos y que estarán libres de riesgos, lo que sí quiero dejar claro es que *no vamos a estar sujetos a chantajes*”""


----------



## Tono (5 Feb 2014)

El gap monumental se lo comerá Sacyr, Fran. La noticia se confirma y Panamá no quiere saber nada.

El IBEX no va a bajr demasiado por esto, pero banca mediana acreedora y Repsol por colateral van a llevar la del pulpo.

Sigo viendo el partido, que está precioso. Un golillo de Diego Costa le falta.


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2014)

A mi Coca Cola me gusta mucho aunque si bien es verdad pueden tirarse 2-3 años sin crecer, en ese escenario deberían reducir un poco las recompras de acciones.

Me suena que hace tiempo estime un posible precio de entrada, a 33 que seria su precio justo sin contar futuros crecimientos


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2014)

Repartiendo boletos y mañana Pandoro pasa a premiar a los agraciados...


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2014)

A lo mio.... Que alguien mate a pepe

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## napartarra (5 Feb 2014)

Según lo que leo considerais que BANKIA puede verse afectada por lo de Sacyr ?


----------



## xavigomis (5 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Creo que 0.90 por acción.
> 
> Edito y añado enlace: Suedzucker Mannheim Ochsenfurt AG : Südzucker raises dividend | 4-Traders



Muchas gracias crack


----------



## musgooo (5 Feb 2014)

Twitter se desploma .. si es que lo sabia


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Twitter se desploma .. si es que lo sabia



Joder casi un -12% era humo...


----------



## musgooo (5 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder casi un -12% era humo...



Estaba claro. Seguro que en poco tiempo lo recupera. A la gente le encanta ... se vuelven locos

Curioso que al presentar los resultados se ha disparado hacia arriba y de repente se ha dado la vuelta y ha empezado a caer con más fuerza. Lo de la presentación de resultados es de locos


----------



## romanrdgz (5 Feb 2014)

Al carbón veo que le siguen dando bien. En ACI algunos quieren ver una cuña, a ver qué opináis por aquí carboneros


----------



## alimon (5 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Según lo que leo considerais que BANKIA puede verse afectada por lo de Sacyr ?





Segun creo, Bankia es casi el único banco que no es acreedor de Sacyr.

Ya bastante mierda tienen solitos como para hacerse cargo de la de otros.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2014)

Twitter cierra 2013 con 645 millones de dólares de pérdidas netas - eleconomistaamerica.com

Los Ángeles (EEUU), 5 feb (EFE).- La red social Twitter cerró 2013 con 645 millones de dólares de pérdidas netas, una cantidad ocho veces superior a las registradas en 2012, y que responde a la compensación en acciones garantizadas a sus empleados en el año de su salida a bolsa, informó hoy la compañía.

TWITTER (TWTR.NY)ingresó en los últimos 12 meses 664 millones de dólares, un 109,7 % más que en el mismo período del año anterior, según los datos divulgados hoy por la empresa.



Twitter cierra 2013 con 645 millones de dólares de pérdidas netas - eleconomistaamerica.com Twitter cierra 2013 con 645 millones de dólares de pérdidas netas - eleconomistaamerica.com


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Twitter cierra 2013 con 645 millones de dólares de pérdidas netas - eleconomistaamerica.com
> 
> Los Ángeles (EEUU), 5 feb (EFE).- La red social Twitter cerró 2013 con 645 millones de dólares de pérdidas netas, una cantidad ocho veces superior a las registradas en 2012, y que responde a la compensación en acciones garantizadas a sus empleados en el año de su salida a bolsa, informó hoy la compañía.
> 
> ...



Yo sigo sin entender como quieren hacer dinero con twitter sin inundarlo de mierda perdiendo usuarios...


----------



## McFly (5 Feb 2014)

Que pasa con realia?


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo sigo sin entender como quieren hacer dinero con twitter sin inundarlo de mierda perdiendo usuarios...



Tampoco entiendo el modelo de negocio de twitter. Está el tema de los tweets patrocinados pero no eran precisamente baratos y están casi reservados para grandes empresas. Creo que mucha gente se ha metido pensando que es como facebook y nada más lejos (para bien o para mal ojo!)


----------



## ane agurain (5 Feb 2014)

Alguien que me haga un análisis de Ence?

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 16:38 ----------

y a Prisa le llega la hora de la verdad, mañana llega el kumo finisimo y en breve empieza el kumo plano de 0.35


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Feb 2014)

Drunk on Wednesday. Checked! Flander tu quiere relohe?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Alguien que me haga un análisis de Ence?
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 16:38 ----------
> 
> y a Prisa le llega la hora de la verdad, mañana llega el kumo finisimo y en breve empieza el kumo plano de 0.35



Precio interesante el actual, si lo mantuviera podrían intensificarse las alzas en el valor. En cambio, si cerrara en los próximos días por debajo de los 2,65€ podría corregir hasta niveles cercanos a los 2,5€. Este nivel será clave para pensar en su situación a medio plazo, ya que coincide con su principal directriz alcista, por lo que si la perdiera empeoraría considerablemente su situación pudiendo entonces esperar correcciones más severas

Prisa depende de que venda las joyas de la corona,


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2014)

Madre el after party de Twitter

Sogas largas


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Precio interesante el actual, si lo mantuviera podrían intensificarse las alzas en el valor. En cambio, si cerrara en los próximos días por debajo de los 2,65€ podría corregir hasta niveles cercanos a los 2,5€. Este nivel será clave para pensar en su situación a medio plazo, ya que coincide con su principal directriz alcista, por lo que si la perdiera empeoraría considerablemente su situación pudiendo entonces esperar correcciones más severas
> 
> Prisa depende de que venda las joyas de la corona,



gracias majete... mira ence el vigia&koncorde. llevo ence, pero tengo la misma duda que tú. No acaba de subir, pero el macd rápido está verde ya. Eso es lo bueno, junto a que si trazas abanicos desde mínimo a máximo de esta subida, el precio sigue dentro de la línea. Lo malo, que no ha superado el suelo-techo ese de 2,70. Aunque sí ha recuperado el 23,6% de la caída última gordota


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

Lockhart de la Fed dice que retiro de estímulo sigue, pide paciencia sobre tasas

La Reserva Federal estadounidense probablemente seguirá recortando sus compras de activos hasta retirarlas por completo para fines del 2014 pero debería ser paciente respecto al alza de las tasas de interés, dijo el miércoles un funcionario del banco central estadounidense.



y


Europa impone un m?nimo de 4 a?os de c?rcel por informaci?n privilegiada


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Drunk on Wednesday. Checked! Flander tu quiere relohe?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Borrachuzo, si son regalaos venga. Aunque me he quitado la CRI con un pilot hace ná. ::


----------



## Hannibal (6 Feb 2014)

Que envidia, en Irlanda empieza hoy el juicio con jurado popular a los ex gestores del ancho irish national bank. Y aquí sin embargo los castuzos juzgan al juez que mando a la cárcel a blesa.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanfer (6 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias y tal,

Un articulo interesante.

DAX-Sentiment: Careful What You Wish For
DAX-Sentiment Indicator
This is not exactly the correction investors had in mind



DAX-Sentiment: Careful What You Wish For | BÃ¶rse Frankfurt (Frankfurt Stock Exchange)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Borrachuzo, si son regalaos venga. Aunque me he quitado la CRI con un pilot hace ná. ::



LOL

Sabías que aquí te puedes comprar una pipa sin problemas? Y semiautomaticas firmando un papel? 

Por cierto,
A)vaya tunda carbonera,no?
B) vaya tunda colchonera,no?



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (6 Feb 2014)

Amanecemos verdes hasta el anuncio de los tipos comunitarios???

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 08:58 ----------

Renta4 como que caida y tal ... ...


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Buenos y blancos días :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (6 Feb 2014)

Será blanco o negro

Coal Industry in Structural Decline

*Coal Industry in Structural Decline
*

Why Coal will Remain the Basis of Electricity Generation for Most of the World
Chinese Regulator Warns about Credit Risks of Coal Companies
Arch Coal (NYSE: ACI ) reported a big loss for the fourth quarter of 2013, its eighth straight. The numbers came in lower than many analysts expected and the company continues to struggle amid declining revenues. Arch posted a loss of $0.45 per share with revenues of $719.4 million. Part of the blame, according to Arch, was from a rail outage in the Powder River Basin and "geological" problems in Appalachia, which contributed to lower revenues.

With coal demand slumping, Arch Coal's stock price has been in freefall since 2011. It closed at $4.01 on February 3, down from the pre-recession highs of $70 per share, and even much lower than $35 per share just three years ago. Arch Coal's struggles mirror the sector as a whole. Shale gas is increasingly the fuel of choice for utilities as they make the switch away from coal to fire their power plants. In 2013, the coal industry produced only 984 million tons of coal, the first time since 1993 that the industry produced less than one billion tons.

However, the company believes it may be poised for a bit of a comeback. Natural gas prices have more than doubled since their lows nearly two years ago and they have continued on an upward trajectory from the remarkably cold weather in the northeastern United States. Record-low temperatures have led to high demand, and Henry Hub prices have rapidly jumped above $5 per million Btu. And with infrastructure bottlenecks, regional natural gas prices have temporarily spiked far beyond those levels.

This, Arch Coal believes, will allow coal to regain lost ground. For power generation, the U.S. burned through an additional 35 million tons of coal in 2013 compared to 2012 as higher natural gas prices prompted a coal bounce back. Moreover, prices for metallurgical coal (used for steelmaking) may be unsustainably low. Arch reported sales of metallurgical coal that were lower than even what was considered on the low end of expectations. But, the coal industry hopes that as demand catches up with supply, prices will again rise.

Some investor analysts agree, and think that the coal industry is set for a comeback. That may be the case in the short-term, but the longer-term picture is much shakier. A coal resurgence is based on the belief that the downturn over the last three years has been cyclical, and if the industry can just weather the bad times, it will turn out OK. To do this, companies have reduced capital expenditures in order to straighten out their balance sheets while waiting for better days. Arch's CEO John Eaves played down the losses and assured investors a rebound is coming, "Our goal in 2014 will be to once again tighten our belts to reduce cash outflow further and increase operational efficiencies...With signs that a rebound in U.S. thermal coal demand and pricing may be forthcoming, we are managing our operations in a manner that will enable us to benefit from that rebound as it occurs."

*But what if the coal industry's struggles are not cyclical, but structural? The spike in natural gas prices may be an aberration. More importantly, forthcoming regulations on toxic mercury from the Environmental Protection Agency will put dozens of coal plants out of business. The much more significant limits on greenhouse gases from existing power plants may eliminate many more. Even if Congress or a new administration delays or prevents some of these regulations, at a minimum it is unlikely that utilities and investors will finance the construction of any new coal-fired power plants in the foreseeable future. This points to a structural decline, not a cyclical one.*


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Verde.....ienso:

Buenos dias::


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Arrancamos verdecicos, no?? A ver si Drogui se saca algo de la chistera para dar un poco de vidilla a esto!


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

Empezamos verdecitos...pirata donde andas?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Arrancamos verdecicos, no?? A ver si Drogui se saca algo de la chistera para dar un poco de vidilla a esto!



El Drogui que no toque mucho los huevos, que siempre me la lía.

Buenos dias.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> El Drogui que no toque mucho los huevos, que siempre me la lía.
> 
> Buenos dias.



Pero son líos sanos 
Se comenta que puede bajar los tipos aún más lo cual no sería ninguna tontería según está el percal. 
Veremos si pasa algo o hace de Rajoy...


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Entramos en bkia si supera 1,35


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

Ex accionistas de Vértice 360 liderados por Javier Tallada preparan una demanda contra Manuel García-Durán

Hacienda da un balón de oxígeno a Vértice 360 al inyectarle un 6,81% de autocartera - Noticias de Mercados


----------



## sr.anus (6 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> para el que le guste el pinta y colorea, san no ha dibujado un hchi en tf 5 min? con una proyeccion algo por encima de los 6,4?











Algo de alegria en la casa del pobre


----------



## tesorero (6 Feb 2014)

Buenos días:

El FROB advierte que la privatización de Bankia es una operación de gran calado
MADRID, 05 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- El presidente de la Comisión Rectora del Fondo de Reestructuración Ordenada Bancaria (FROB), Fernando Restoy, ha advertido que la privatización de Bankia es una operación “de gran calado”. Restoy ha confirmado en su Comparecencia en la comisión de Economía del Congreso que el FROB va a contratar “en los próximos días” un banco de inversión para analizar la desinversión en Bankia. Ayer, Efe apuntaba que el FROB había sacado a concurso el contrato para este servicio. “Hasta el próximo viernes, cualquier banco de inversión interesado podrá presentar sus propuestas, aunque será el FROB quien elija, previsiblemente la próxima semana, a un mínimo de cinco empresas”, explicaba la agencia de noticias. El FROB ostenta en Bankia a través de BFA un 68,39% del capital: "Se trata, lógicamente, de una operación de gran calado que* solo debe acometerse tras identificar cuál es el momento y la modalidad de ejecución que permite maximizar el retorno para la hacienda pública*". Valeriano Gómez, el representante del PSOE, ha indicado en el turno de preguntas de la Comisión que, en su opinión, "*es pronto para privatizar Bankia*". M.G.

Nuestros políticos especulando como ellos saben. Parece que bankia tiene más recorrido y quieren aguantarla más.


----------



## Maravedi (6 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Entramos en bkia si supera 1,35



Ya estas tardando ::


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Nadie lleva Green Mountain Coffe, no? Coca Cola ha confirmado que se metía en el negocio y lleva +45% en after hours...
Esta es de las que pensé comprar y luego dije buahhhhh mejor otra


----------



## bertok (6 Feb 2014)

Para los que lleven Arch Coal.

Excelente página con mucha información.

Los que estén pillados, que se tomen la pastilla de los nervios antes de ver los gráficos

Company overview: Arch Coal Inc.


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Feb 2014)

Me Cago en renta 4 y sus mierdas de cuelgues


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Empezamos verdecitos...pirata donde andas?



Geneve.... hoy solecito bueno 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Me Cago en renta 4 y sus mierdas de cuelgues



Conozco una persona que se fue de ING por sus cuelgues y ahora esta en R4. Lo mejor es que el broker de ING en el MC es el de R4 :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Conozco una persona que se fue de ING por sus cuelgues y ahora esta en R4. Lo mejor es que el broker de ING en el MC es el de R4 :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Yo conozco otra persona ::


----------



## docjones (6 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Conozco una persona que se fue de ING por sus cuelgues y ahora esta en R4. Lo mejor es que el broker de ING en el MC es el de R4 :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Al menos tendrá app móvil, no?

Porque ING, pleno siglo xxi, año 2014, banca online... y sin poder tradear desde la app :banghead:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Creo que 0.90 por acción.
> 
> Edito y añado enlace: Suedzucker Mannheim Ochsenfurt AG : Südzucker raises dividend | 4-Traders



Esto es del año pasado, este no pasaran de los 0,6 euros si no vienen los reyes magos y les ponen el precio del azucar al triple actual.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esto es del año pasado, este no pasaran de los 0,6 euros si no vienen los reyes magos y les ponen el precio del azucar al triple actual.



:ouch: Es verdad, que estamos en 2014!!!


----------



## Topongo (6 Feb 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Al menos tendrá app móvil, no?
> 
> Porque ING, pleno siglo xxi, año 2014, banca online... y sin poder tradear desde la app :banghead:



Ahora si accedes desde la web movil, no desde la app, puedes tradear con una interface movil bastante buena, no la guarrada de antes, la putada es que no te da el tiempo real de lo que quieres comprar vender, al menos ayer..., en la web completa si lo da.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Feb 2014)

Verde que te quiero verde, verde esperanza. Vamos drogui chuta droga a las matildes.

DON comprese un pasamontañas, firme uno de esos papelitos y atraque las tiendas del aeropuerto, luego tome el avion y el aeropuerto de castellon esta libre.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

Bueno, comentarles que a veces el ser una gallina, y vender cuando se tiene pensado es la mejor estrategia. Igual algún día les cuento. Pero acabo de hacer la semana en un tic-tac


La pista es un post anterior

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 02:51 ----------

Habrá que empezar a poner el radar, pero no para ya, en Dia-Prosegur-Cie-Duro-Tef. cuando hagan la tercera


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

Mas madera con Deoleo

Business: Washington Post Business Page, Business News


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Mas madera con Deoleo
> 
> Business: Washington Post Business Page, Business News



The buyout firms are looking into *bids about 50 percent below Deoleo’s share price of 47.5 euro cents,* and any deal would depend on refinancing the company’s debt, said the people, asking not to be named because negotiations are private. The firms’ deliberations are in early stages, and food companies also may make non-binding offers, the people said.


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.

Toda Europa en verde, nuestra prima de riesgo bajando en día de subasta y USAsin definirse.
A poco que Draghi no la cague puede haber una tarde gloriosa.

No acabo de netender por qué Iberdrola se queda rezagada, no me gusta.ienso:

Sobre brokers. Después de mucho valorarlo me quedé con el del Banco Pastor (que viene a ser el del Popular). Me cuesta cambiar de banco, después de muchos años. Nunca he tenido problemas salvo dos días posteriores a un arreglo del que avisaron previamente. 
Las tarifas las negocié personalmente, con amenaza seria de largarme a golpe de un click delante del director. Me cobran de comisión 5€ mínimo o el 1/1000, lo que me parece bastante buen precio.


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> The buyout firms are looking into *bids about 50 percent below Deoleo’s share price of 47.5 euro cents,* and any deal would depend on refinancing the company’s debt, said the people, asking not to be named because negotiations are private. The firms’ deliberations are in early stages, and food companies also may make non-binding offers, the people said.



Y UBS, Fidelity comprando entre 0,47-0,49 estas semanas pasadas 

¿A que rumor creer ahora? 

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 10:02 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Yo conozco otra persona ::



A ver si van a ser la misma :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Toda Europa en verde, nuestra prima de riesgo bajando en día de subasta y USAsin definirse.
> A poco que Draghi no la cague puede haber una tarde gloriosa.
> ...



bolsacanaria explicó ayer

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 03:03 ----------

washington post no es un rumor eh


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> *
> No acabo de netender por qué Iberdrola se queda rezagada, no me gusta.ienso:*



Supongo que será por la chapuza castuza que está haciendo Soria.
La inseguridad jurídica de este país es cada vez más brutal...

Industria quita la prima a un tercio de los molinos e?licos | Econom?a | EL MUNDO


----------



## Xiux (6 Feb 2014)

BKIA en 1,35 titubeando si sigue hacia arriba


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

En subida libre los corchos de metavalor

Corticeira +4'4%


Beban vino que es bueno para la salud


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Ya estas tardando ::



Era orden automática.... 

Dentro vamos....


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bolsacanaria explicó ayer



Por técnico, vale. 
La raya de arriba que falta pasa por los 5,50€
Eso no es lo que me preocupa, pienso en si habrá marejada de fondo. Con las eléctricas últimamente cae una de cal y otra de arena.


----------



## positronico (6 Feb 2014)

Como veis Ing Grupe?... ayer tenía buena pinta para entrar


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Supongo que será por la chapuza castuza que está haciendo Soria.
> La inseguridad jurídica de este país es cada vez más brutal...
> 
> Industria quita la prima a un tercio de los molinos e?licos | Econom?a | EL MUNDO



eso ya está descontado, quien lo pagó caro fue Acciona, hablamos de eso en el hilo
Pero no está aprobado aún, puede ser mejor... o peor


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Supongo que será por la chapuza castuza que está haciendo Soria.
> La inseguridad jurídica de este país es cada vez más brutal...
> 
> Industria quita la prima a un tercio de los molinos e?licos | Econom?a | EL MUNDO



hablando de inseguridad jurídica, ayer vi un trozo de este documental en el canal 33. 45km de autopista 8.000 millones euros, si la asfaltan con una capa de oro, sale por el mismo precio ::

'Putin's Games' Sheds Light On Corruption, Abuse In Sochi


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Feb 2014)

Creciendo en China al 45%
Mercedes-Absatz in China klettert kräftig | Unternehmen | Reuters

Y este gigante que no para

Swatch bleibt auf Wachstumskurs | Unternehmen | Reuters


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Por técnico, vale.
> La raya de arriba que falta pasa por los 5,50€
> Eso no es lo que me preocupa, pienso en si habrá marejada de fondo. Con las eléctricas últimamente cae una de cal y otra de arena.



Por debajo de 4,4 empieza a ser razonable una entrada.Es como Tef, un negocio que esta plano o en cierto declive en algunas zonas es mejor comprarlo con un mínimo margen de seguridad.

Si vale 5'5 que mas o menos es su PN a 4,4 ya es un potencial del 25%, en tres años sin contar dividendos es un 8% anual.Con la reforma energética y la caída de la actividad empresarial al menos su negocio en España a cp puede caer otro 20%.


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Por debajo de 4,4 empieza a ser razonable una entrada.Es como Tef, un negocio que esta plano o en cierto declive en algunas zonas es mejor comprarlo con un mínimo margen de seguridad.
> 
> Si vale 5'5 que mas o menos es su PN a 4,4 ya es un potencial del 25%, en tres años sin contar dividendos es un 8% anual.Con la reforma energética y la caída de la actividad empresarial al menos su negocio en España a cp puede caer otro 20%.



A 4,40 justos las llevo yo.

Hay cosas buenas. No te olvides del 18% de subida en el recibo y la que te rondaré morena.
De cualquier manera España es cada vez una parte más pequeña de su negocio, una subidita del dólar o la libra y tiene fiestorro garnatizado
Aparte de que queda una operación por hacer con la participación de Bankia y ACS en la que les interesa a toda costa llevarse el precio lo más arriba posible.


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Creciendo en China al 45%
> Mercedes-Absatz in China klettert kräftig | Unternehmen | Reuters
> 
> Y este gigante que no para
> ...



Daimler ahora mismo de forma comparativa esta mas barata que BMW.Les esta viniendo muy bien el cambio de imagen,creo que desde el año pasado todos los coches llevan el logo en el frontal (como antiguamente la linea deportiva).Sobre Swatch yo solo tengo maravillas,tantas que mi reloj es de ellos,el negocio tiene un roce altísimo, a poco que crezcan en Asia sus cuentas irán como un tiro.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Feb 2014)

y R4 sin funcionar


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Feb 2014)

Daimler estoy a nada de volver a meterlas en cartera.


----------



## docjones (6 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ahora si accedes desde la web movil, no desde la app, puedes tradear con una interface movil bastante buena, no la guarrada de antes, la putada es que no te da el tiempo real de lo que quieres comprar vender, al menos ayer..., en la web completa si lo da.



No la había visto desde que no era más que publicidad. Tiene buena pinta! Espero que la app que lleva varios años en desarrollo siga por esos derroteros y ofrezca tiempo real, ofc.


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Que cabrones los bankieros, la orden estaba programada para que se me compraran las acciones si tocaba1,351....

Pues se ha activado y me las han comprado a 1,353:ouch:

Suena a coña pero un par de centimos en este tipo de valores es un mundoienso:


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Que cabrones los bankieros, la orden estaba programada para que se me compraran las acciones si tocaba1,351....
> 
> Pues se ha activado y me las han comprado a 1,353:ouch:
> 
> Suena a coña pero un par de centimos en este tipo de valores es un mundoienso:



esta gente de letras... :ouch:
no son céntimos 







---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 10:47 ----------

Code green!!!

9900 and beyond


----------



## tesorero (6 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Que cabrones los bankieros, la orden estaba programada para que se me compraran las acciones si tocaba1,351....
> 
> Pues se ha activado y me las han comprado a 1,353:ouch:
> 
> Suena a coña pero un par de centimos en este tipo de valores es un mundoienso:



Piensa positivamente, le sacarás algún décimo.


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Centésimas???

Ilustrame....

Se ha entendido que es lo mas importante...

Bueno, lo mas importante es que suba, que coño!!

Me lo estoy pensando entre iberdrola, sabadell o popular.


O aprovechar el recorte de Fcc?


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Centésimas???
> 
> Ilustrame....
> 
> ...



Centésimas??? :ouch::ouch:

te digo, en ferrovial hay 1€ a ganar cuando el IBEX toque los 10000
palabrita del niño jesús inocho:
(mira su gráfica)

Esas BME :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

9900 y beyond?


espera un poco que los 9900 rotos van a costar "un poco"

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 03:59 ----------

ferrovial hace "espejo"
bme el macd en breve verde pero el volumen es un poco así


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 9900 y beyond?
> 
> 
> espera un poco que los 9900 rotos van a costar "un poco"
> ...



pues según mi sistema se han alineado los planetas


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Alguien que me haga un análisis de Ence?
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 16:38 ----------
> 
> y a Prisa le llega la hora de la verdad, mañana llega el kumo finisimo y en breve empieza el kumo plano de 0.35



prisa puede estar intentando algo?

o simplemente es dejar pillados?


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Feb 2014)

Ane, ¿soltó las Eze?
Estoy palmando un güevo, (poco dinero en términos absolutos, pero mucho en %).


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Feb 2014)

Al final ya se esta aclarando deoleo. Falta ver el descuento que les hacen por el 50%, pero no es imcompatible con fidelity comprando en 0.47-0.50 si van a largo puede ser que el valor en unos año doble


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Al final ya se esta aclarando deoleo. Falta ver el descuento que les hacen por el 50%, pero no es imcompatible con fidelity comprando en 0.47-0.50 si van a largo puede ser que el valor en unos año doble



¿Por que vender en 0,25 y no vender a 0,50? Para mi la venta esta echa y ahora están mareando la perdiz.

Es cuestión de días que sepamos el final del culebrón.


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Daimler estoy a nada de volver a meterlas en cartera.



Prats la lleva

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/JPrats/mercedes_vence


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

9899
Tirad!!
ya están ahí con Pepón a la cabeza de la conga


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ane, ¿soltó las Eze?
> Estoy palmando un güevo, (poco dinero en términos absolutos, pero mucho en %).



Joer, yo no sé aconsejar las EZE. Dije hace 15 días que ni con un palo.... ahora no se


Intrahorarios dicen que sube bastante más en el día aún


La proyección de caída entre max de 3dic, mínimo 3ene, max 20ene DICE que el suelo es 1,318 Que es donde andamos, y que ahí podía rebotar un poco.

Lo que pasa que hay otra proyección más grande: 28oct-18nov-3dic, que dice que nos vamos a 1,119 (cerrando incluso el gap)




YO, y si fuera YO, aprovecharía este supuesto rebote que tiene que haber para salir. Si no supera el 1,388 fuera (23,6), si lo hace el siguiente nivel es 1,44 (38,2)

Ahora, luego no me llore si sube


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Joer, yo no sé aconsejar las EZE. Dije hace 15 días que ni con un palo.... ahora no se
> 
> 
> Intrahorarios dicen que sube bastante más en el día aún
> ...



Gracias amigo, excelente análisis. Ahora decidiré yo, sin llorar a nadie, pase lo que pase después.


----------



## tesorero (6 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Centésimas???
> 
> Ilustrame....
> 
> ...



Claro, como tú las plusvis las cuentas de 1000 en 1000 el céntimo o la milésima son minucias y no merecen la pena.

Que tal unas Amper?  Si rompe el 1,30 puede haber fiehhhta


----------



## positronico (6 Feb 2014)

La nueva interfaz de ing es lenta, y luego al intentar vender no me deja si tengo stops puestos, tengo que quitarlos antes :banghead:


----------



## Thaiel (6 Feb 2014)

En Deoleo se cuece la noticia....ya queda menos.

En la CNMV hay noticia. Fusión por absorción


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Por que vender en 0,25 y no vender a 0,50? Para mi la venta esta echa y ahora están mareando la perdiz.
> 
> Es cuestión de días que sepamos el final del culebrón.



Entiendo que no es una opa total, si no la compra de un paquete mayoritario y que buscan entrar al precio mas abajo posible para sacarle rendimiento


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

Bueno, con las plusvas de Vértice he comprado más Deoleos a 0,47, debo estar mal. Pero mañana seguro que es un buen día


----------



## positronico (6 Feb 2014)

Amper... era el 17-f el límite para la refinanciación, no?


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Entiendo que no es una opa total, si no la compra de un paquete mayoritario y que buscan entrar al precio mas abajo posible para sacarle rendimiento



Lo de la OPA se da por echo pero yo ya no lo tengo tan claro, estoy mas en que es un nuevo reparto accionaral.

Para liarlo aun mas

¿Por qué el aceite Carbonell no liga con el arroz de Ebro? - abcdesevilla.es

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 11:28 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Bueno, con las plusvas de Vértice he comprado más Deoleos a 0,47, debo estar mal. Pero mañana seguro que es un buen día



Las sensaciones que me provoca Deoleo hace mucho tiempo que no las sentía a la vez euforia y miedo.

Como se ponga a tiro otra vez el 0,51 yo me lo pienso :S


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> Claro, como tú las plusvis las cuentas de 1000 en 1000 el céntimo o la milésima son minucias y no merecen la pena.
> 
> Que tal unas Amper?  Si rompe el 1,30 puede haber fiehhhta




No sé si me he explicado....para mí una milésima o centésima o como se llame, es muy importante8:

Pierdo 0,003 euros por acción. Mejor así:cook:

Vamos supermario!!:Aplauso:


----------



## tesorero (6 Feb 2014)

positronico dijo:


> Amper... era el 17-f el límite para la refinanciación, no?



Así es. Amper es un cara o cruz y hay que andar muy fino con el valor. Hay un reward importante (Janus dixit) y técnicamente está mejorando su aspecto. Tiene un doble suelo activado con objetivo en 1.48 creo recordar y un doble suelo semanal que aún no está activado pero que está cerca. Todo ello, claro si hay balón de oxígeno en la refinanciación.

S.L. is your friend


----------



## Thaiel (6 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Lo de la OPA se da por echo pero yo ya no lo tengo tan claro, estoy mas en que es un nuevo reparto accionaral.
> 
> Para liarlo aun mas
> 
> ...




Estás perdiendo la fe??


----------



## Durmiente (6 Feb 2014)

¿Hemos visto ya lo máximos de hoy?


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

Thaiel dijo:


> Estás perdiendo la fe??



No, estoy asegurando plusvis


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Los usanos están inusualmente verdacos... Lo bueno de ayer es que ADP sacó unos datos preliminares de empleo y parte del ostiazo se lo llevaron ya los mercados (especialmente en smallcaps que es donde reposan mis dineros).
De todas formas cuando se confirmen los datos habrá que ver como se digieren: 

Si hay buenos datos de empleo bien porque la economía mejora y mal porque previsiblemente la FED cerrará un poquito más el grifo. 

Si hay datos malos cómo parece bien porque igual la FED echa el freno y mal porque la economía no está avanzando.

En cualquier de los casos Viva Ejjjpaña, Viva el Rey y Viva la Kate!!!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Lo de la OPA se da por echo pero yo ya no lo tengo tan claro, estoy mas en que es un nuevo reparto accionaral.
> 
> Para liarlo aun mas
> 
> ...



Con mas de un 30% tienes que lanzar opa publica.


----------



## mpbk (6 Feb 2014)

ya os dije que el ibex iba a rebotar, y posublemente haya hecho suelo ya y se dirige a 11200.

si bajase a 9400 seria para comprar más......sigan pensando en bajadas, os irá muy bien.


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Con mas de un 30% tienes que lanzar opa publica.



Creo que es a partir del 33% y no tienen porque vender todo el paquete a un único comprador.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 11:52 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> ya os dije que el ibex iba a rebotar, y posublemente haya hecho suelo ya y se dirige a 11200.
> 
> si bajase a 9400 seria para comprar más......sigan pensando en bajadas, os irá muy bien.



No tienen ningún merito lo suyo. Solo con ver lo que pronosticaba gurupeche se sabía lo que iba a ocurrir.


----------



## Krim (6 Feb 2014)

Es probable, pero no descartes otra troleada antes de irnos a las 5 cifras...


----------



## Galifrey (6 Feb 2014)

Modestísima entrada en inditex (lo se, soy un soso).


----------



## James Bond (6 Feb 2014)

¿Como veis Viscofan? La verdad es que rondando los 37€ no la veo nada mal.

Estoy por meterle "to lo gordo"


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> ¿Como veis Viscofan? La verdad es que rondando los 37€ no la veo nada mal.



No me gusta como esta el sector europeo por lo que no abriría largos ni en Viscofan ni en Ebro. Eso no quiere decir que no vayan a subir pero preveo que se revalorizaran menos que otros valores.


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Modestísima entrada en inditex (lo se, soy un soso).



en absoluto

porque me he quedado sin munición pero el otro día que se puso a 107 era una entrada perfecta
como lo es hoy también, ten paciencia, ese valor tiene su propio ritmo independiente del IBEX


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Creo que es a partir del 33% y no tienen porque vender todo el paquete a un único comprador.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 11:52 ----------
> 
> ...



Veremos como queda, pero poco margen tienen los accionistas pequeños


----------



## James Bond (6 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> No me gusta como esta el sector europeo por lo que no abriría largos ni en Viscofan ni en Ebro. Eso no quiere decir que no vayan a subir pero preveo que se revalorizaran menos que otros valores.



Lo digo porque cuando el Ibex estaba sobre los 7700 puntos Viscofan rondaba los 37€... Le veo potencial, la media de los últimos 250 días roza los 40€.

Puede ser un buen valor refugio.


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Lo digo porque cuando el Ibex estaba sobre los 7700 puntos Viscofan rondaba los 37€... Le veo potencial, la media de los últimos 250 días roza los 40€.
> 
> Puede ser un buen valor refugio.



Puede ser, para mi tanto Ebro como Viscofan van a confirmar tendencia bajista y si finalmente se contagian del Ibex no les veo mucha fuerza. Prefiero otros valores.


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Se me ha escapado Popular.....a 5,10 he comentado que me gustaba.

Ahora 5,18....arggg


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

no podemos con los 9900 de momento, 2 horas con ese techo y el macd intrahorario para abajo ya

sería una sorpresa romperlo


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Topongo, 

Sigues en Sabadell?

Estoy tanteando valores y es que no puede con los 2,20....ahora mismo en techo, si al ibez le da por romper los 9900 y sabadell acompaña sería romper máximos de muchos meses, incluso años.....


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no podemos con los 9900 de momento, 2 horas con ese techo y el macd intrahorario para abajo ya
> 
> sería una sorpresa romperlo



:bla:







Abróchense los cinturones

Comienza el despegue


----------



## Topongo (6 Feb 2014)

En Sabadell andamos en 2.197... a ver si rompemos de una p vez.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Vamos!!! Vamosssssss!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En Sabadell andamos en 2.197... a ver si rompemos de una p vez.



4.5 millones de títulos en el 2,20

Hago lo de esta mañana...si los supera adentro....8:


----------



## Topongo (6 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Topongo,
> 
> Sigues en Sabadell?
> 
> Estoy tanteando valores y es que no puede con los 2,20....ahora mismo en techo, si al ibez le da por romper los 9900 y sabadell acompaña sería romper máximos de muchos meses, incluso años.....



Justo he visto tu mensaje, si sigo en Sabadell, despues de la salida cagada volvi a entrar en 2,14 por volumen y como habúia roto sin problemas el 15 en otras ocasiones me imaginaba que no iba a fallar, ahora andamos probando el 20 que es resistencia gordota, lo hemnos probado un par de veces sin exito en anteroires semanas, esta vez pinta diferente porque la banda es mucho mas estrecha y hay mas presión a la alza.
Yo creo que nos iremos al 30 sin problemas, y obejetivo 2,7-3
En caidas del IBEX se comporta mejor , en subidas suele acompañar pero el 2,2 es un techo gordo, como el 35 de BKIA


----------



## inversobres (6 Feb 2014)

Penita pena. Menos valor que una cuchara de palo.

Sentencia final.


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Bueno lo de bankia es un cachondeo....ahora ponen 4 millones en el 36....así no se puede joder....


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

ojo con las ansias vivas 

que ralph es ralph


----------



## Rodrigo (6 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno lo de bankia es un cachondeo....ahora ponen 4 millones en el 36....así no se puede joder....



Humo, si esta de subir o se las come o las quitan


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

vamos a ver esos cementos a ver si lo tiran a 7,30 para mañana

es mentira cuidata. he puesto otra orden  pero cerca

o no


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

Tres análisis que merece la pena leer

Dinamia

Gowex

Viscofan


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Tres análisis que merece la pena leer
> 
> Viscofan



El análisis de Viscofan me suena mucho a uno que leí hace tiempo en rankia. No digo que sea copiado pero se le parece mucho.


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> El análisis de Viscofan me suena mucho a uno que leí hace tiempo en rankia. No digo que sea copiado pero se le parece mucho.



Puede ser,la gente salta mucho entre blogs,rankia,inbestia,burbuja,unience,forocoches.... yo es la primera vez que lo veo.
Valorar una empresa que crece a doble dígito es algo complicado.
Yo tal y como esta el negocio a dia de hoy y sin contar con el futuro crecimiento aunque teniendo en cuenta que es un negocio de una excelente calidad me plantearía una entrada por debajo de 33,75.


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (6 Feb 2014)

DEOLEO

Fondos de inversion quieren adquirir el 50 % de Deoleo

CVC Capital Partners Ltd., Carlyle Group LP (CG) y PAI Partners SAS son algunas firmas de capital considerando ofertas para una participación mayoritaria en el grupo alimentario español Deoleo SA (OLE) , de acuerdo a personas familiarizadas con el asunto.
Traductor de Google
Fuente: Bloomberg


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Feb 2014)

Vuelve la alegria a la potasa, si las suelto a 26 aparco el principal y las plusvies en daimler, me cuesta decir mercedes.

@OoM, me llamo la atencion cuando repase el fondo de mata y el de bestinver que los dos habian entrado en tamaño chicharro a simple vista por capitalizacion.


----------



## mpbk (6 Feb 2014)

aqui tenéis la subida del oil,...............

puto amo.


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vuelve la alegria a la potasa, si las suelto a 26 aparco el principal y las plusvies en daimler, me cuesta decir mercedes.
> 
> @OoM, me llamo la atencion cuando repase el fondo de mata y el de bestinver que los dos habian entrado en tamaño chicharro a simple vista por capitalizacion.



Existe un *riesgo* de negocio, que no podemos obviar y es la *dependencia al mercado español*

Por 110 mill, una empresa que no tiene deuda, con una caja neta de 35 mill y valorando todas sus adquisiciones por debajo de su valor de compra, no parece una apuesta demasiado arriesgada a lp.

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/DIN-Dinamia_capital_privado_scr/detalle-financiero

Yo de todos los negocios el que comprendo algo mejor es el de los hoteles, a pesar de la crisis funcionan bastante mejor y con tasas de ocupación mas altas que en las grandes cadenas hoteleras.

Este fondo también ha comprado Dinamia

El fondo australiano Barwon encuentra 'oro' en el capital de Dinamia - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

Parece que los 9900 quedan en stand by hasta que hable Draghi
¿a las 14h como siempre?

una optimistic song, especialmente dedicada a los Teddy Bear

When the clouds disappear...

[YOUTUBE]RcZn2-bGXqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Los hijos de la Gran Bretaña optan por aguantar los tipos al 0.50%.
Bank of England sticks to its guidance and holds fire

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 13:13 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Parece que los 9900 quedan en stand by hasta que hable Draghi
> ¿a las 14h como siempre?
> 
> una optimistic song, especialmente dedicada a los Teddy Bear
> ...




13:45 Publican el dato.
14:30 Drogui Press Conference.


----------



## Chila (6 Feb 2014)

Lets Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooowex
Grande esta gente.
Ayer en la academia de inglés los estaban poniendo a parir porque la señal no es muy fuerte en cuanto te alejas de los hitos que tienen por toda Gerona.
Y yo defendiéndolos con uñas y dientes.
"The Spanish Apple": Me miraban como si fuese un extraterrestre.

Pero vamos, que los lagrimones que me cayeron por la noche al mirar las ACI y ver ese -7 no se si me compensa aún.


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Lets Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooowex
> Grande esta gente.
> Ayer en la academia de inglés los estaban poniendo a parir porque la señal no es muy fuerte en cuanto te alejas de los hitos que tienen por toda Gerona.
> Y yo defendiéndolos con uñas y dientes.
> ...



Te faltó decirles....

"Bueno, bueno...tengo un amigo que es trader que me ha dicho que las acciones de esta empresa van a subir como la espuma, de hecho toda su familia ha comprado y yo me lo estoy pensando...."


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Lets Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooowex
> Grande esta gente.
> Ayer en la academia de inglés los estaban poniendo a parir porque la señal no es muy fuerte en cuanto te alejas de los hitos que tienen por toda Gerona.
> Y yo defendiéndolos con uñas y dientes.
> ...



Yo la llevo por metavalor, la tienen en cartera desde mucho mas abajo, creo que desde los 5.
He de reconocer que me veo incapaz de valorar algo que crece al 50%-100% cada año.
Es la acción que mas se ha revalorizado en un año, deben llevar un +2000%


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Lets Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooowex
> Grande esta gente.
> Ayer en la academia de inglés los estaban poniendo a parir porque la señal no es muy fuerte en cuanto te alejas de los hitos que tienen por toda Gerona.
> Y yo defendiéndolos con uñas y dientes.
> ...



Es lo que tiene comprar tecnología del próximo siglo y energías del siglo pasado

aún no me explico como se os ocurrió meteros en el coal :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Existe un *riesgo* de negocio, que no podemos obviar y es la *dependencia al mercado español*
> 
> Por 110 mill, una empresa que no tiene deuda, con una caja neta de 35 mill y valorando todas sus adquisiciones por debajo de su valor de compra, no parece una apuesta demasiado arriesgada a lp.
> 
> ...



No tiene mala pinta en absoluto... Estoy por hacer una pequeña incursión aunque con empresas de tan poca capitalización luego ya se sabe...







---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 13:29 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Es lo que tiene comprar tecnología del próximo siglo y energías del siglo pasado
> 
> aún no me explico como se os ocurrió meteros en el coal :ouch:



Yo no lo habría dicho mejor 

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 13:31 ----------

Notáis como se hacen las pelotas del Ibex pequeñitas justo antes de que hable Draghi???


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pocas veces he visto quedarse el IBEX, en realidad toda Europa, tan inmóvil a la espera de de lo que diga el BCE.

Como Draghi se destaque con estímulos claros vamos a despegar que si parpadeas te lo pierdes.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Al final le he metido la puntita a Dinamia... y la he subido la cotización :ouch:


----------



## Maravedi (6 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo la llevo por metavalor, la tienen en cartera desde mucho mas abajo, creo que desde los 5.
> He de reconocer que me veo incapaz de valorar algo que crece al 50%-100% cada año.
> Es la acción que mas se ha revalorizado en un año, deben llevar un +2000%



Yo me fapeo todos los días viéndolas,no me sentía igual desde la opv de telepizza en el 96


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Nos guardamos las pistolas y mantenemos todos los tipos: Se mantiene 0.25%


----------



## Chila (6 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Es lo que tiene comprar tecnología del próximo siglo y energías del siglo pasado
> 
> aún no me explico como se os ocurrió meteros en el coal :ouch:



Hombre por ahora perder he perdido poquito, a 4,17 entré creo...
Es posible que tengáis razón...pero evidentemente se va a quemar carbón.
En ciertos procesos industriales va a ser necesario en cuanto veamos escasez de petróleo o de gas.
Además, muchas industrias no puueden depender de la red, y tiran de cogeneración, de gas, pero el carbón puede tener un hueco.

Puede que hayamos metido la pata, de ser así, a aprender para la próxima vez.
Mientras no quiebre ACI, inversor a largo plazo.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 13:49 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Te faltó decirles....
> 
> "Bueno, bueno...tengo un amigo que es trader que me ha dicho que las acciones de esta empresa van a subir como la espuma, de hecho toda su familia ha comprado y yo me lo estoy pensando...."




:no::no::no:
Eso se queda en el ámbito de la privacidad.
El que quiera algo, que se pase por el hilo de burbuja.


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Topongo cabalgamos juntos en Sabadell!!!


----------



## Chila (6 Feb 2014)

Y ahora ¿qué?
Subiremos, bajaremos, no haremos nada...


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Y ahora ¿qué?
> Subiremos, bajaremos, no haremos nada...



De momento irnos a comer, ahí os quedáis


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Y ahora ¿qué?
> Subiremos, bajaremos, no haremos nada...



De momento se lo han tomado bien. La banca mantiene sus diferenciales, seguirá comprando deuda.
Falta lo que diga Draghi y cómo se interprete.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Está la cosa volátil todavía. Supongo que como no ha habido cambios en la rueda de prensa de las 14.30 se mirará con lupa a Mariete a ver si tiene algún tick nervioso o algo que indique señal de venta.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Topongo* cabalgamos juntos* en Sabadell!!!



Te cagas al nivel que se ha llegado al hilo...


----------



## Chila (6 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> De momento irnos a comer, ahí os quedáis



Me ha entrado el hambre, te tomo la palabra.
Hasta luego¡¡


----------



## Topongo (6 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Topongo cabalgamos juntos en Sabadell!!!



Le deseo plusvalias de x2 o x3
Yo creo que saldrá bien


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Le deseo plusvalias de x2 o x3
> Yo creo que saldrá bien




Del 5% me valen:fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (6 Feb 2014)

La lucha en el 2,20 es a muerte


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Está la cosa volátil todavía. Supongo que como no ha habido cambios en la rueda de prensa de las 14.30 se mirará con lupa a Mariete a ver si tiene algún tick nervioso o algo que indique señal de venta.



Creo que en lo que más se fijan es en la despedida, dependiendo de que diga:

See'll you
or
Bye, Bye

ya saben que hacer.


----------



## Topongo (6 Feb 2014)

2,30 es la siguiente parada logica por todo el papel preferntista.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2014)

Coca-Cola imita a Nespresso: lanzará una línea de refrescos en cápsulas - elEconomista.es

Coca cola en capsulas


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Coca-Cola imita a Nespresso: lanzará una línea de refrescos en cápsulas - elEconomista.es
> 
> Coca cola en capsulas



Vamos esto que lleva años en el mercado


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

9950 garantizados


y si hacemos caso a FRan: 10.058


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Amonoh arcihtas!!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (6 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Es lo que tiene comprar tecnología del próximo siglo y energías del siglo pasado
> 
> aún no me explico como se os ocurrió meteros en el coal :ouch:



Pues yo también estoy en ambos sectores y con los resultados evidentes: ganando por un lado y palmando en el otro. Pero lo que me parece claro es que el carbón va a tener su momento. Puede que no sea este año, pero va a ser interesante vivirlo desde dentro.

Los movimientos en bolsa y los beneficios no vienen solamente de tecnologías punteras del siglo XXI. Si fuera así nadie se metería a comprar acciones de Daimler o de tabaco. Hasta lo más tosco y ordinario puede ser beneficioso si es un producto útil. Y lo que nos parece a los que estamos en la mina es que el carbón va a ser útil.

Lo que me planteo con ANR es sí meterle una carga en los 4,90 o esperar a ver donde hacer suelo. Estoy con dudas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Feb 2014)

menudo harlemshake se han marcado en el dax, lo han tirado y de repente, un tick de casi 700 contratos y lo suben 150 puntos ::

aqui supermario en directo:
ECB: Webcasts: ECB monetary policy decisions


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

¿y por qué no haber esperado en vez de jugarlo todo a una carta?

Recuerdo cuando la infantería de Burbuja atacó ANR, antes de que muchos se batieran en retirada con la flecha en el culo, alguien me preguntó si yo entraba, mi contestación fue

''eso del carbón lo veo muy negro''

Por favor, no juzgo a nadie, el tiempo dirá si ha merecido la pena.


----------



## bronx5 (6 Feb 2014)

Sé que este hilo es del IBEX, pero madre mía lo que ha hecho el EUR/USD


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

¿qué ha tocado Draghi? sus muertos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Creo que en lo que más se fijan es en la despedida, dependiendo de que diga:
> 
> *See'll you*
> 
> ...


----------



## Topongo (6 Feb 2014)

Pero que cojones ha pasado?


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2014)

bronx5 dijo:


> Sé que este hilo es del IBEX, pero madre mía lo que ha hecho el EUR/USD



Estupendo,mas leña al fuego para los afortunados poseedores de anarrosas ::


----------



## Hannibal (6 Feb 2014)

Ola ke ase, trollea o ke ase







Algún día tendremos que hablar de esos robots que cuando habrá noticias empiezan a menear el mercado en ambos sentidos, porque esto parece de broma


----------



## erpako (6 Feb 2014)

uy!, que el drácula escamotea la dronja.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2014)

ola ke aze , cerramos el gap 9450 o ke aze :rolleye:

gaceleridos incautos :ouch:


----------



## bertok (6 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pues yo también estoy en ambos sectores y con los resultados evidentes: ganando por un lado y palmando en el otro. Pero lo que me parece claro es que el carbón va a tener su momento. Puede que no sea este año, pero va a ser interesante vivirlo desde dentro.
> 
> Los movimientos en bolsa y los beneficios no vienen solamente de tecnologías punteras del siglo XXI. Si fuera así nadie se metería a comprar acciones de Daimler o de tabaco. Hasta lo más tosco y ordinario puede ser beneficioso si es un producto útil. Y lo que nos parece a los que estamos en la mina es que el carbón va a ser útil.
> 
> Lo que me planteo con ANR es sí meterle una carga en los 4,90 o esperar a ver donde hacer suelo. Estoy con dudas.



El carbón es un blanco o negro.

Ahora que si sale un blanco ..... se hace un x3 en BTU o un x6 en ACI y ANR fácil.

Perfectamente se puede perder casi toda la inversión.

ANR está todavía por debajo de la DTB de largo plazo y ACI ya parece que estaba estabilizada.

El que quiera jugar con el carbón usano va a tener que armarse de paciencia


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2014)

Ay, Dronji, dronji...

jeje


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2014)

abandonad toda esperanza :no:

nos vamos sin freno a cerrar el gap 9450 , mañana gap a la baja :Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal (6 Feb 2014)

Allá van mis anas (de acciona, no confundir con anarrosas ) rompiendo los 47 a pesar del Droghi :Aplauso:

Las BME tampoco van mal, no. Las que no acaban de despegar son las Felgueras, son Duros de roer ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2014)

Twitter está en modo fosa común...

madre mía, más del 22% de caída


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Vamos esto que lleva años en el mercado



No me hables de Sodastream que las llevo palmando lo que no está escrito y después de lo de KO seguro que mucho más :ouch:


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

Nos hemos girado en la primera proyección alcista... ojo al segundo ”,touch” y 20 - 70 . (si lo intenta, claro) goooooo


----------



## sr.anus (6 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Nos hemos girado en la primera proyección alcista... ojo al segundo ”,touch” y 20 - 70 . (si lo intenta, claro) goooooo



explique lo del 20-70 ., que no le entiendo


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

Vaya espectáculo metavalor


Gowex,Corticeira,Mota engil


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No me hables de Sodastream que las llevo palmando lo que no está escrito y después de lo de KO seguro que mucho más :ouch:



Está claro que cada vez interpreto peor las noticias. 
SODA +7.62% en premarket...

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 15:17 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Vaya espectáculo metavalor
> 
> 
> Gowex,Corticeira,Mota engil



Donde ves los valores que componen Metavalor?


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

Droji lo que se comentó ayer, poca sorpresa y algunos culos algo más laxos. 20-70 se refiere a puntos de ibex, a partir de niveles relevantes , fuerza o no del movimiento. Vamos, tonterías mías


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Droji lo que se comentó ayer, poca sorpresa y algunos culos algo más laxos. 20-70 se refiere a puntos de ibex, a partir de niveles relevantes , fuerza o no del movimiento. Vamos, tonterías mías



Pero sube o baja? )


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Está claro que cada vez interpreto peor las noticias.
> SODA +7.62% en premarket...



Esta claro, si la competencia quiere entrar adivina de quien se van a fijar.


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Está claro que cada vez interpreto peor las noticias.
> SODA +7.62% en premarket...
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 15:17 ----------
> ...



En las fichas mensuales que publican en su pagina web puedes ver las principales posiciones y en la cnmv cada tres meses ves la cartera completa.


Algunos de los valores que llevan

Barón de ley,Corticeira,Gowex,manutan,mota engil,directTV,Clear media,Microsoft,Altia,Dinamia....


----------



## bronx5 (6 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Droji lo que se comentó ayer, poca sorpresa y algunos culos algo más laxos. 20-70 se refiere a puntos de ibex, a partir de niveles relevantes , fuerza o no del movimiento. Vamos, tonterías mías



Sí pero exactamente a qué hace referencia el 20-70, el soporte de 9720-9770?


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Está claro que cada vez interpreto peor las noticias.
> SODA +7.62% en premarket...
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 15:17 ----------
> ...



En las fichas mensuales que publican en su pagina web puedes ver las principales posiciones y en la cnmv cada tres meses ves la cartera completa.


Algunos de los valores que llevan

Barón de ley,Corticeira,Gowex,Gullin,manutan,mota engil,directTV,Clear media,Microsoft,Altia,Dinamia....


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero sube o baja? )



Ustec no lee mi blog 8:

Lo que dije la semana pasada. Rebote esta semana.


----------



## sr.anus (6 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Droji lo que se comentó ayer, poca sorpresa y algunos culos algo más laxos. 20-70 se refiere a puntos de ibex, a partir de niveles relevantes , fuerza o no del movimiento. Vamos, tonterías mías



primero, gracias franr, suponia algo parecido a esto. Pero, a veces, necesito un esquema para entender a todos los foreros

Una lectura rapida, sacado de bolsacanaria y ellos a la vez de otro blog

trading en el templo de la muerte


El Trading El Templo de la Muerte


----------



## mpbk (6 Feb 2014)

twiter cayendo un 20%.....compramos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2014)

Los 20-70 son los puntos de sutura en el ojete... ::



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Chila (6 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pues yo también estoy en ambos sectores y con los resultados evidentes: ganando por un lado y palmando en el otro. Pero lo que me parece claro es que el carbón va a tener su momento. Puede que no sea este año, pero va a ser interesante vivirlo desde dentro.
> 
> Los movimientos en bolsa y los beneficios no vienen solamente de tecnologías punteras del siglo XXI. Si fuera así nadie se metería a comprar acciones de Daimler o de tabaco. Hasta lo más tosco y ordinario puede ser beneficioso si es un producto útil. Y lo que nos parece a los que estamos en la mina es que el carbón va a ser útil.
> 
> Lo que me planteo con ANR es sí meterle una carga en los 4,90 o esperar a ver donde hacer suelo. Estoy con dudas.



ACI tenía un suelo en 4,00 y ya se nos va al 3,87.
Se está poniendo fea la cosa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Feb 2014)

NO engañen al personal, es la proyeccion que MMjr da a la cotizacion de Matilde.

Asi que la ve entre los 20 y 70 euros para la semana que viene. 

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 15:52 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> En las fichas mensuales que publican en su pagina web puedes ver las principales posiciones y en la cnmv cada tres meses ves la cartera completa.
> 
> 
> Algunos de los valores que llevan
> ...



Parames vendiendo Timofonicas, quijoputa. :´(


----------



## mpbk (6 Feb 2014)

twitterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr desplomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

Corporación Financiera Alba compra más de medio millón de acciones de Ebro Foods por 9,28 millones

_Corporación Financiera Alba, brazo inversor de la familia March, ha adquirido en Bolsa un total de 560.838 acciones de Ebro Foods por un importe de 9,28 millones de euros, según consta en los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). _


----------



## mpbk (6 Feb 2014)

k buena pinta el dax, a la mm30 y luego ya veremos hasta donde sube.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2014)

Se ve venir otro -5% en el mundo del carbon...


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> NO engañen al personal, es la proyeccion que MMjr da a la cotizacion de Matilde.
> 
> Asi que la ve entre los 20 y 70 euros para la semana que viene.
> 
> ...



Coño! Y yo comprándoselas! Cago en la p*uta! Lo bueno esto es que como llevo bestinfond voy diversificao :ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Feb 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Se ve venir otro -5% en el mundo del carbon...



Crudita está la cosa.

ACI y ANR se van a poder comprar a precio de saldo. Si remontan será un buen pelotazo.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Carbón... carbón... carbón...
Hay que mirar al futuro 
PLUG Plug Power, Inc. XNASLUG Stock Quote Price News


----------



## Chila (6 Feb 2014)

El carbón se hunde señores.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 16:07 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Carbón... carbón... carbón...
> Hay que mirar al futuro
> PLUG Plug Power, Inc. XNASLUG Stock Quote Price News



¿estos a que se dedican?


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

Proyección alcista: Ready


----------



## Se vende (6 Feb 2014)




----------



## Galifrey (6 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿y por qué no haber esperado en vez de jugarlo todo a una carta?
> 
> Recuerdo cuando la infantería de Burbuja atacó ANR, antes de que muchos se batieran en retirada con la flecha en el culo, alguien me preguntó si yo entraba, mi contestación fue
> 
> ...



Yo con lo del carbón hay algo que no acabo de entender:

* La premisa básica es que está a precio de derribo y puede empeorar.
* Mientras esté el negro en la casa blanca y se tire del gas la cosa es imposible que mejore.
* En el caso de que se den x cambios que ilustres foreros han apuntado, se puede producir un x5 o x6

Bien, ¿entonces no habría que esperar un año o dos a ver como está el panorama?


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> El carbón se hunde señores.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 16:07 ----------
> 
> ...



No se como se dice en españolo. "Celdas de combustible" alimentadas con hidrógeno.

Fuel cell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## politicodemadreputa (6 Feb 2014)

Cuando vuestros hijos se porten mal, vendréis rogándonos carbón el dia de reyes del 2050.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Feb 2014)

go go go ...........


----------



## Topongo (6 Feb 2014)

En sabadell Superando el 21 con volumen, en el 22 acaba franja resistencia... si todo va bien creo que nos toca subidón en los proximos dias.


----------



## Xiux (6 Feb 2014)

Bankias 1,36 ! vamos


----------



## sinnombrex (6 Feb 2014)

Hoy bestinver ha vuelto a salir de compras.

15.600 acciones de elecnor (la estan sujetando mas o menos en estos precios)
10.000 Telefonicas
502 albas
291 auxiliares ff.cc
-285 gowex


----------



## atman (6 Feb 2014)

Sólo otro momentito para decir: 







Era una foto de Anarosa...


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

502 albas????? Solo??? Será por decir que llevan algo no?

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 16:33 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> En teoría son los peces gordos de todo esto de la impresión 3D
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 19:26 ----------
> 
> Eso si siempre han estado un poco burbujeados como las principales empresas de la competencia. Por eso decidí entrar de una forma alternativa a través de Cimatron, Gorge, Organovo y otras...



Cimatrón se ha quitado ya las pulgas y volvemos a la senda alcishhhhhhhta!! :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> NO engañen al personal, es la proyeccion que MMjr da a la cotizacion de Matilde.
> 
> Asi que la ve entre los 20 y 70 euros para la semana que viene.
> 
> ...



Yo en el ultimo informe trimestral de la CNMV veía alguna que otra Matilde mas.Y en Metavalor Tef en el fondo nacional pesa mas del 7% de la cartera.


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

+20

Momento de la verdá.


----------



## Namreir (6 Feb 2014)

A por los 11.000 después del susto.


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 16:40 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> ola ke aze , cerramos el gap 9450 o ke aze :rolleye:
> 
> gaceleridos incautos :ouch:



Ese gap te lo vas a comer con patatas

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

Buscando punto de salida.....>40 céntimos p.a en BBVA.

Una racha más que positiva.


----------



## atman (6 Feb 2014)

Viendo Yelp, a más de uno le dará vueltas la cabeza como a la niña del exorcista... +20%


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

Está costando el +20........ pull a nivel y si no hay nuevo intento, se acabó la fiesta por hoy.


----------



## James Bond (6 Feb 2014)

Comprando unas matildes... Veremos lo que me duran

Edit: Compradas a 11,28€ espero verlas en 13€ en breves 8:


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> A por los 11.000 después del susto.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk
> ...



Ahora toca que esté callado un tiempo, es el n-ésimo owned que se come. Volverá con sus métodos paper trading. Y mire que se lo digo, si me llega a hacer caso le hubiera dado para pagarse la tarifa de datos ilimitada :XX::XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Feb 2014)

salgo 116 €


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> salgo 116 €



Me ha saltado JATO otra de 5. ::::


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Por fin los usanos han sacado a pepón pero es sospechoso que lo saquen el día que ellos no tienen macros importantes. ienso:



Bueno... han salido datos de empleo mejores de lo que se esperaba. 
De todas formas mañana parece que es el gran día.


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

Añado: Sigo viendo subida, pero ha llegado a objetivo. IF a muy corto señal de venta. Búsqueda de nueva entrada algo más abajo.

Mañana sesión muy movida.

Me piro, una vez fuera, a pasear.

No vaya a darle por cumplir punto de ruptura hoy y me cambia el careto.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Cliffs no está cogiendo mala pinta. No meto la picha otra vez ahí ni loco pero la verdad es que lleva un par de días bastante fuerte.


----------



## Rodrigo (6 Feb 2014)

Que broker usais los que comprais en USA? IB, ING :: ?


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Que broker usais los que comprais en USA? IB, ING :: ?



IB y encantado de la vida oyga!


----------



## Durmiente (6 Feb 2014)

estos son capaces de cerrar en los 10.000 .....


----------



## Rodrigo (6 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> IB y encantado de la vida oyga!



Te piden experiencia previa y un minimo de dinero para abrir cuenta, verdad?

Estoy buscando algo para poder ir corto cuando esto se de la vuelta y para España debe ser barato Interdin, para USA de IG habia oido hablar bien.


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

A la Koplovich hoy se le tiene que estar cayendo las bragas con el disgusto.

¿algún motivo para lo que ha pasado en FCC?


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Está costando el +20........ pull a nivel y si no hay nuevo intento, se acabó la fiesta por hoy.










Por esto he saltado, ha habido agotamiento, ha hecho el pull hasta nivel alcista. El sistema me ha dicho agotamiento en CP y fuera de contado y derivados. (La señal de entrada fuerte se produjo en 97xx-y especialmente en 9.658 (c))


El primer círculo ha sido el freno en la cotización (en nivel relevante) antes del Droji, todo lo tienen medido.


Ahora si, ciao


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Hablando de energía me acaba de llegar el newsletter de Morningstar Stock Investor y están mirando empresas como KMI, ETE o SE. Parece que el tema va de transporte de oil más que de producción como tal.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 17:27 ----------




Rodrigo dijo:


> Te piden experiencia previa y un minimo de dinero para abrir cuenta, verdad?
> 
> Estoy buscando algo para poder ir corto cuando esto se de la vuelta y para España debe ser barato Interdin, para USA de IG habia oido hablar bien.



Te hacen cuestionario y piden mínimo $10.000. Esos 10.000$ pueden ser en cash o en posiciones transferidas desde tu broker actual.


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Feb 2014)

Bueno, hoy hemos tenido, por fin, la grata compañía de Pepón.
Cerramos el día Ibexiano en verde.
A ver si las Teslas siguen igual y dormimos sin la presencia de Pandoro.


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

Bankia empieza a soltar Iberdrola.



> Estos son los cambios de participación más destacados comunicados hoy a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV):
> 
> IBERDROLA
> 
> BFA, accionista significativo, reduce su participación desde el 5,136%, hasta el 4,941%.



Se empieza a mover la máquina.


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Feb 2014)

Yo me he salido de este nuevo viaje con bankia (cuantas alegrías me esta dando) y me meto un poco con las anarosas.

Lo siento, necesito adrenalina pa mi cuerpo ::


----------



## davinci (6 Feb 2014)

Cómo les gusta liarla en PRISA al finalizar el día.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Feb 2014)

Estoy contento con la decisión de quedarme dentro de 3D Systems. Va de cabeza a cerrar el gap que abrió ayer a poco que la dejen, o al menos tiene toda la pinta la cabrona.

Y mis AMD y SZU parece que empiezan a despertar. Ya era hora de algo de verde después del desastre del carbón.


----------



## Namreir (6 Feb 2014)

Wilders propone la salida de Holanda de la UE

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## James Bond (6 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Estoy contento con la decisión de quedarme dentro de 3D Systems. Va de cabeza a cerrar el gap que abrió ayer a poco que la dejen, o al menos tiene toda la pinta la cabrona.
> 
> Y mis AMD y SZU parece que empiezan a despertar. Ya era hora de algo de verde después del desastre del carbón.



AMD nos van a dar muchas alegrías este año ya lo verá.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Estoy contento con la decisión de quedarme dentro de 3D Systems. Va de cabeza a cerrar el gap que abrió ayer a poco que la dejen, o al menos tiene toda la pinta la cabrona.
> 
> Y mis AMD y SZU parece que empiezan a despertar. Ya era hora de algo de verde después del desastre del carbón.



Espero que SZU tome nota de las SDF, poco a poco.

Parafraseando al jrande Ballena de las Tablas, amonoh arcistasssssss.


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

A ver si esta es la buena....si mañana se da la vuelta salimos por patasienso:

Que gusto, toda la cartera en verde despues de unas semanas:Baile:

Y ya si habláis de los 11.200 ya me descojono:rolleye:


----------



## jjsuamar (6 Feb 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Cómo les gusta liarla en PRISA al finalizar el día.



Que ha pasado en esa robasta?


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

Mal asunto para los que siguen dentro.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Feb 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> AMD nos van a dar muchas alegrías este año ya lo verá.



Pero si es que yo flipo que capitalice solo 2500 millones de dolares uno de los mayores fabricantes mundiales de microprocesadores y procesadores gráficos.


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> A ver si esta es la buena....si mañana se da la vuelta salimos por patasienso:
> 
> Que gusto, toda la cartera en verde despues de unas semanas:Baile:
> 
> Y ya si habláis de los 11.200 ya me descojono:rolleye:



Pues descojónate que lejos no andaremos.
Si los vemos me retiro por este año, cada 60 puntos del IBEX me suponen 4 cifras.
Obelix, visto como van los USA, estará de vaciones hasta la semana que viene. :Baile::Baile:


----------



## decloban (6 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero si es que yo flipo que capitalice solo 2500 millones de dolares uno de los mayores fabricantes mundiales de microprocesadores y procesadores gráficos.



Como el AF es muy sufrido y siempre tiene explicación para todo se me ocurre que AMD se ha quedado en segunda fila. Ahora lo que se lleva son procesadores y chips gráficos de bajo consumo y en esto AMD ha quedado rezagada.


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

Madre mía Mota Engil

+8'55%

Mañana creo que me voy a llevar una grata sorpresa con el valor liquidativo de metavalor.


----------



## James Bond (6 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero si es que yo flipo que capitalice solo 2500 millones de dolares uno de los mayores fabricantes mundiales de microprocesadores y procesadores gráficos.



AMD es uno de los patitos feos de Wall Street, es cuestión de tiempo que los inversores cojan confianza en el valor.

La verdad es que el CEO actual lo esta haciendo bastante bien, se están diversificando y quitando peso al mercado de pc que es el que esta en declive (aparte de que en potencia no pueden con Intel). 

Además que con el tema de Mantle y las consolas de nueva generación están haciendo un movimiento de pinza en el mercado de gpu muy interesante, ya veremos donde acaba pero el tema promete.

Yo este 2014 le veo un x2 relativamente fácil y para 2015 un x3, pero bueno ya se verá, la llevo en cartera desde hace ya unos meses con una media del 3,14$.


Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 18:31 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Como el AF es muy sufrido y siempre tiene explicación para todo se me ocurre que AMD se ha quedado en segunda fila. Ahora lo que se lleva son procesadores y chips gráficos de bajo consumo y en esto AMD ha quedado rezagada.



En eso le doy la razón, habrá que ver como recibe los próximos meses el mercado sus nuevas APU y si son capaces de reducir el consumo.

Pero creo sinceramente que AMD va por el buen camino.

Un saludo.


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Feb 2014)

¿Alguien me acompaña en Popular? Voy con plusvis desde los 4.25, compradas a principios de diciembre. Las plusvis son tan suculentas que me tienta hacer un Montoro y no soltarlas hasta dentro de un año, pero no tengo claro si el valor se mantendrá ienso:

Acepto opiniones, aunque luego me las pase por el forro 



Rodrigo dijo:


> Te piden experiencia previa y un minimo de dinero para abrir cuenta, verdad?
> 
> Estoy buscando algo para poder ir corto cuando esto se de la vuelta y para España debe ser barato Interdin, para USA de IG habia oido hablar bien.



10.000 USD mínimo para abrir cuenta. La experiencia es verdad que la piden, pero puedes declarar que la tienes que nadie lo va a comprobar. Salvo para operar con opciones, que te hacen un examen tipo test :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

Uno de mis últimos fichajes, estoy mirándo las cuentas....Viene con ganas

Kroger (líder dentro de los foods retailers usanos)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=KR


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Feb 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Hoy bestinver ha vuelto a salir de compras.
> 
> 15.600 acciones de elecnor (la estan sujetando mas o menos en estos precios)
> 10.000 Telefonicas
> ...



No son compras, son balanceos por entradas o salidas de capital


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pues descojónate que lejos no andaremos.
> Si los vemos me retiro por este año, cada 60 puntos del IBEX me suponen 4 cifras.
> Obelix, visto como van los USA, estará de vaciones hasta la semana que viene. :Baile::Baile:



Por eso digo que me descojono....si llegamos y sigo dentro invito al hilo a copas en el HOT:XX::XX:

Na, llegaremos...pero en algún despioje me sacan seguro, por gacelón::


----------



## malibux (6 Feb 2014)

Qué cabronada han hecho con DIA hoy, han debido echar a muchos pardillos. Entre otros, a mi. 

Ya veré si vuelvo a entrar. Por ahora sólo sigo en Almirall. Gowex me está tentando, pero con la subida de hoy, casi que esperaré unos días.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-concurso-codere-no-logra-acuerdo-deuda.html


----------



## Namreir (6 Feb 2014)

Y PRISA para cuando? Y Amper?


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

OS dejo los cortos de ANR, algún informático que quiera puede bajarse la lista y superponerla al grafico


http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/anr/short-interest


Buena pista


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

pronto hemos olvidado el viernes anterior usano


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

Mirar lo que paso con Nokia


http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/nok/short-interest


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Por eso digo que me descojono....si llegamos y sigo dentro invito al hilo a copas en el HOT:XX::XX:
> 
> Na, llegaremos...pero en algún despioje me sacan seguro, por gacelón::



Donde puede apuntarse uno? ::


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Donde puede apuntarse uno? ::




A tí por lo del carbón, copa y subida al séptimo cielo:Baile:

Es broma, lo mío es todo papertrading::


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-concurso-codere-no-logra-acuerdo-deuda.html



Son concursos sanos....


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y PRISA para cuando? Y Amper?



Prisa juega en la liga A, y las otras en B. El grupo prisa va seguir existiendo porque el poder necesita voceros. 

Sobre deoleo: Los bancos han ofrecido 560 millones de euros en prestamo a quien quiera comprar Deoleo


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

Prisa al final subidón hoy, se veía venir que iba a hacer algo violento

mañana apuesto por mis rovi y caída en cementos para ver si entramos... la harán ti-ta, como acostumbra el cuidata. así que la orden desde hoy


aunque debe superar 0,424, nivel fibo y desde luego por donde pasa la directriz alcista.

ichimoku dice que ahora tocan 2 días de kumo muy finito...

así que si eso, id entrando primero vosotros


----------



## Format (6 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pronto hemos olvidado el viernes anterior usano



Este gráfico no tiene ningún valor predictivo. 

Read more: Chart Comparing Now To Great Depression Crash - Business Insider


----------



## bertok (6 Feb 2014)

El mercado doméstico se lo ha fundido el nigga.

El corto plazo es del Gas Natural (Devon entre ellas).

Del carbón, saldrán adelante aquellas carboneras que suministren a China e India ---> Peabody

[YOUTUBE]nn3weBN7Uss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pronto hemos olvidado el viernes anterior usano



:bla::bla:

pronto hemos olvidado que alguna dijo que no se pasaría de los 9900 porque al chichimoko no le daba la gana y se necesitaron 30 seg. para desmentirla.

Paulistano eso del HOT suena muy hot? A dónde nos quieres llevar?


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Me encanta los días que a estas horas se ponen los usanos como motos. 
Lo echaba ya de menos :´(


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Feb 2014)

rotura de 11,2 con soporte siguiente en 10,6


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> :bla::bla:
> 
> pronto hemos olvidado que alguna dijo que no se pasaría de los 9900 porque al chichimoko no le daba la gana y se necesitaron 30 seg. para desmentirla.
> 
> Paulistano eso del HOT suena muy hot? A dónde nos quieres llevar?




por favor. 

1. jamás diría nada de ichimoku en intradía. repase el post y verá que se equivoca.

2. dije creo, que es casi imposible. en bolsa todo es posible hasta lo imposible.


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> por favor.
> 
> 1. jamás diría nada de ichimoku en intradía. repase el post y verá que se equivoca.
> 
> 2. dije creo, que es casi imposible. en bolsa todo es posible hasta lo imposible.



No se ofenda señorita, es broma lo del chichimoko.
Efectivamente con la bolsa nunca sabe uno a que atenerse, salvo que lo más fácil es equivocarse.


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> rotura de 11,2 con soporte siguiente en 10,6



¿Y esto? Pero si hoy ha cerrado en 11.29 :|. Ha sido rotura en falso, vamos, digo yo...


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Y esto? Pero si hoy ha cerrado en 11.29 :|. Ha sido rotura en falso, vamos, digo yo...



Eso creo yo también.


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

USA muy aburrido, una caída del SP de 10 puntitos sería de agradecer.


----------



## darwinn (6 Feb 2014)

Yo Amper la veo muy bien asentando los 1,2 (hace nada estaba a 0,8-1), aunque debería romper los 1,3 para dar tranquilidad del todo


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> :bla::bla:
> 
> pronto hemos olvidado que alguna dijo que no se pasaría de los 9900 porque al chichimoko no le daba la gana y se necesitaron 30 seg. para desmentirla.
> 
> Paulistano eso del HOT suena muy hot? A dónde nos quieres llevar?



Es el sitio al que los traders de la city van en avión privado cuando se calientan después de beberse unos Gin Tonics:Aplauso:

Mis dÃ*as y mis noches al lado de los â€˜lobosâ€™ de la City londinense - Blogs de Tribuna


_"peregrinaciones de brokers en avión privado a Madrid para ir a cierto local de la plaza de Colón"_


:Baile::Baile:


----------



## mpbk (6 Feb 2014)

buen dia de subidas, como dije ayer teniamos suelo.

somebody follow me?


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> buen dia de subidas, como dije ayer teniamos suelo.
> 
> somebody follow me?



Hemos subido al carro, pero para decir la verdad lo hicimos antes de ayer. 8:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Prisa al final subidón hoy, se veía venir que iba a hacer algo violento
> 
> mañana apuesto por mis rovi y caída en cementos para ver si entramos... la harán ti-ta, como acostumbra el cuidata. así que la orden desde hoy
> 
> ...



rovi a 9,30?


----------



## NaNDeTe (6 Feb 2014)

Veremos como cierra la semana el Ibex, por el momento esta semana (velas semanales) el Atlas ya ha asomado la cabecita...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El mercado doméstico se lo ha fundido el nigga.
> 
> El corto plazo es del Gas Natural (Devon entre ellas).
> 
> ...



Mira que yo estoy totalmente en contra de la censura...pero a veces entiendo las tentaciones que sufren los dictadorcillos en cuanto algo no les mola


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> rovi a 9,30?



traza la cuña que está haciendo


veremos en qué sentido lo rompe


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Feb 2014)

Viendo lo pepón que vuelve a estar el mercado, la bajada de volatilidad y demás me he deshecho de los cortos del SP perdiendo algo de dinero pero nada grave.
Seguro que ahora le da por caer con ganas.

Esas Portland que despúes de romper los 7,60 se han desbocado, no ha dado ocasión de subirse al carro. A ver si retrocede un poco por lo menos a la zona 7,80 para volver a entrar.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

por quinta jornada consecutiva volumen descendente en Eur50.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Feb 2014)

En cuanto a Prisa, yo la veo bien mirándola a medio-largo plazo en los gráficos. No llevo muchas y con tranquilidad va haciendo camino.


----------



## napartarra (6 Feb 2014)

Me ha acongojado mucho la comparativa de la gráfica actual con la de la crisis de 1929.

Ahora que me he metido yo conoceremos el infierno???
Qué suerte la mia.


----------



## xavigomis (6 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> :bla::bla:
> 
> pronto hemos olvidado que alguna dijo que no se pasaría de los 9900 porque al chichimoko no le daba la gana y se necesitaron 30 seg. para desmentirla.
> 
> Paulistano eso del HOT suena muy hot? A dónde nos quieres llevar?



La misma que dijo que el ibex bajaría una semana y se tiró toda la semana subiendo. 

Hay que destriar el grano de la paja.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> En cuanto a Prisa, yo la veo bien mirándola a medio-largo plazo en los gráficos. No llevo muchas y con tranquilidad va haciendo camino.



yo sigo pensando que tiene que superar los 0.42x que si no, se va a 0,35x


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Viendo lo pepón que vuelve a estar el mercado, la bajada de volatilidad y demás me he deshecho de los cortos del SP perdiendo algo de dinero pero nada grave.
> Seguro que ahora le da por caer con ganas.
> 
> Esas Portland que despúes de romper los 7,60 se han desbocado, no ha dado ocasión de subirse al carro. A ver si retrocede un poco por lo menos a la zona 7,80 para volver a entrar.










7,60 para 8-8.30 




ane agurain dijo:


> traza la cuña que está haciendo
> 
> 
> veremos en qué sentido lo rompe



pondré en 9.30 y esperare que rompa hacia arriba por 10.10...


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

No sean malos, que aquí las opiniones y consejos se dan gratis. Después cada cual tiene los eggs negros o el gatito peludo para hacer lo que crea conveniente.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Morningstar Stock Investor recomienda vender las Cisco y comprar Unilever.


----------



## optimistic1985 (6 Feb 2014)

Como veis las ACCIONA? Joder, el viernes todo cristo diciendo que estaba haciendo un movimiento perfecto al alza y que por AT lo confirmaba y va y se desploma un 10%. 

Una pregunta: El AT realmente es una trampa no?


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Como veis las ACCIONA? Joder, el viernes todo cristo diciendo que estaba haciendo un movimiento perfecto al alza y que por AT lo confirmaba y va y se desploma un 10%.
> 
> *Una pregunta: El AT realmente es una trampa no?*



Si.

Es una herramienta a la que todo el mundo tiene acceso, por lo que no supone una ventaja competitiva. 

Es usada para conocer los puntos de entrada, salida y stop de las gacelillas y maximizar el diámetro de dilatación de los esfínter.

Básicamente ::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Morningstar Stock Investor recomienda vender las Cisco y comprar Unilever.



El sistema que uso para acciones ha vendido cisco y ha comprado ebay.
Muy desencaminado no debe andar. ienso:


----------



## tarrito (6 Feb 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Una pregunta: El AT realmente es una trampa no?



Invoco a Don Pollo ... no se resista hombre, que es peor ienso:


----------



## optimistic1985 (6 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Si.
> 
> Es una herramienta a la que todo el mundo tiene acceso, por lo que no supone una ventaja competitiva.
> 
> ...



Que usar entonces? La intuición? Porque parece que todo está montado para "indicar" a las gacelas cuando entrar (con teorias como el AT y todo eso) y desplumarlas a gusto.

Caguendios

Anyway, como veis ACCIONA?


----------



## Namreir (6 Feb 2014)

A mi acciona me gusta


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Me ha acongojado mucho la comparativa de la gráfica actual con la de la crisis de 1929.
> 
> Ahora que me he metido yo conoceremos el infierno???
> Qué suerte la mia.



Lo único seguro es que no va a pasar dos veces exactamente lo mismo.
Por lo demás un buen fostión puede estar siempre a la vuelta de la esquina


----------



## sr.anus (6 Feb 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Como veis las ACCIONA? Joder, el viernes todo cristo diciendo que estaba haciendo un movimiento perfecto al alza y que por AT lo confirmaba y va y se desploma un 10%.
> 
> Una pregunta: El AT realmente es una trampa no?



acciona está para esperar, yo soy un desgraciado y estoy ya dentro, entraria en caso de no estar dentro si superara los 48


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Que usar entonces? La intuición? Porque parece que todo está montado para "indicar" a las gacelas cuando entrar (con teorias como el AT y todo eso) y desplumarlas a gusto.
> 
> Caguendios
> 
> Anyway, como veis ACCIONA?



Aquí hay algunos que han creado sus propios sistemas, es el camino. 8:

Durante mucho tiempo la piedra angular del hilo eran los sistemas de los frikis informáticos que pululan y pululaban por aquí.

Ahora se lo miro por tésnico... pero npc


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Que usar entonces? La intuición? Porque parece que todo está montado para "indicar" a las gacelas cuando entrar (con teorias como el AT y todo eso) y desplumarlas a gusto.
> 
> Caguendios
> 
> Anyway, como veis ACCIONA?



Veo que lo vas pillando  
En Ejjjpaña lo que hay que usar con los amigos castuzos. Más allá de eso intentar no comprar empresas que vayan a entrar en concurso suele ser una buena regla. Si dan beneficios y todo pues la leche tú!


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (6 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> OS dejo los cortos de ANR, algún informático que quiera puede bajarse la lista y superponerla al grafico
> 
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources, inc. (ANR) Short Interest - NASDAQ.com
> ...



Marditoh especuladoreh!!!!


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> El sistema que uso para acciones ha vendido cisco y ha comprado ebay.
> Muy desencaminado no debe andar. ienso:



Cisco lleva meses hecho un Cristo. Yo de momento las voy a dejar porque odio vender con perdidas y voy palmando casi un 6%. Si veo que me quedo sin liquidez y veo otro valor que me interese me replanteo la estrategia.


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

Acciona: Por encima de 47.380 compra salvaje y con perspectivas a los 57 (objetivo yate y chicas)

Eso si, si no puede en estas sesiones romperlo con la facilidad que Pandoro seduce al gato: Pierde los 40 y con objetivo a 38

Básicamente esto es hanalisi tesnico...o sube o baja. 

Ahora mismo se están dando guantadas y se están acumulando operaciones y tendrá recorrido. 

Si me dedicara a ejperto crecepelos le diría: 

Entrada en largo 47.40 SL 45 objetivo 57 (Son 100 merkels, le paso la cuenta)


----------



## Eurocrack (6 Feb 2014)

Buenas. Con vuestro permiso me uno al hilo. Lo llevo siguiendo un tiempo, y ahora que voy a estar de baja un mes, espero poder participar en él.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> La misma que dijo que el ibex bajaría una semana y se tiró toda la semana subiendo.
> 
> Hay que destriar el grano de la paja.









Lo de Tono, me lo tomaba a broma, pero esto ya no, porque es su segunda:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-17.html#post10895612


*Te voy a poner TODAS las predicciones que he hecho sobre esta semana y los próximos meses:*


Yo he dicho que está semana el IBEX marcaba *un mínimo más abajo que la anterior.* *(que lo ha hecho)*

Y añadí que no veríamos los 10600 en mucho tiempo.
Y que en 2 meses estamos en los 9000-9100. Y puse este gráfico mensual:







Eso dije, de momento lo dicho en la semana se ha cumplido
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-7.html#post10890196



> mi opinión en velas es en este caso anterior a ichimoku
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ibex35-febrero-2014-gacelas-entran-sale.html
> 
> 
> ...



*QUIERES MIRAR LA COTIZACIÓN DEL MIERCOLES? Porque apoya justo en el kumo en 9650, y el jueves también.*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-14.html#post10894043



> Pues voy a dar mi previsión yo también, esto es lo que veo aplicando mi método "infalible" ese:
> 
> Semana pasada: hemos tocado máximos de un tiempecillo
> Semana próxima: perdemos los 9700 e igual "algo" más.* (hemos estado en 9650)*
> ...




http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...entrada-bankia-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-17.html



> para empezar esta semana no meto un duro en bolsa *hasta que vea el 9700 en el ibex*. y luego ya veremos.
> 
> este lunes puede que veamos subasta congueril. ojo que marca Atlas. pero *yo no entro hasta ver que el ibex ha caido al menos 300 puntos*



*Que es lo que bajó a mínimos.*



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-18.html#post10896142


*cierto, es la otra opción. mis cálculos, que ya digo son aventurados, me dicen que perdemos esta semana o la siguiente los 9700. Sin falta. Y que nos olvidemos de los 10.600 por mucho tiempo.* *Así que me permito esa corrección, más viendo la vela semanal que dejamos.*



> En velas mensuales hemos tocado techo.
> En velas semanales tenemos una spinning top por debajo que es bueno si se confirma, pero no creo que se confirme, ya que daría al traste con mis predicciones y superariamos el 10.600. *Así que TENGO QUE APOSTAR sí o sí para un doji u otro spinning top para esta semana que anule un poco esta posible figura de vuelta.*
> 
> 
> ...




Repito, acepto todo tipo de críticas. Porque soy un cerdo a la izquierda en este mundillo. Pero que se diga lo que no he dicho, no, por favor. Máxime cuando todo lo que he dicho esta semana se ha cumplido.


Y sobre la vela que deja, mañana veremos si es o no otro doji o spinning top. Pero ya digo que puedo errar, pues claro, esto es bolsa. Pero que no se me diga esto por segunda vez, no habiendose dado el caso.


Gracias.


----------



## optimistic1985 (6 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Acciona: Por encima de 47.380 compra salvaje y con perspectivas a los 57 (objetivo yate y chicas)
> 
> Eso si, si no puede en estas sesiones romperlo con la facilidad que Pandoro seduce al gato: Pierde los 40 y con objetivo a 38
> 
> ...



Hoy se ha quedao en 47,37... A ver si mañana da un tirón. Las compré a 50,15... 


muchas grasias
E usté un crá


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Lo de Tono, me lo tomaba a broma, pero esto ya no, porque es su segunda:



Le zanqueo por el esfuerzo realizado...pero admito que he sido incapaz de leerme el tocho ::


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

Cierto Ane, en uno de esos post fue un cruce de opiniones conmigo. Mas o menos yo tenía claro el tirón al alza esta semana, y los indicadores se están preparando (tengo que revisar a fondo el finde) para un nuevo tirón arriba. 

Podemos bajar a probar de nuevo esos 9760, que POSIBLEMENTE, serían largos y con buen recorrido. (Máximo anual, que tengo previsto, luego el infienno)


----------



## sr.anus (6 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Acciona: Por encima de 47.380 compra salvaje y con perspectivas a los 57 (objetivo yate y chicas)





:Baile::Baile: Eso es lo que veo, solo hay que ver en que rango se ha movido desde las 10:00 hasta el cierrre. Y apenas se ha meneado cuando las demas parecian una montaña rusa, despues de que hablara un mamarracho a la hora de comer


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Hoy se ha quedao en 47,37... A ver si mañana da un tirón. Las compré a 50,15...
> 
> 
> muchas grasias
> E usté un crá



En CP se ha quedado en una bajista de esas técnicas, por eso le digo que está en momento crucial para movimiento con recorrido, ni más ni menos. 
Lo han dejado en el filo del cuchillo hamijo
ienso:


----------



## musgooo (6 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Estoy contento con la decisión de quedarme dentro de 3D Systems. Va de cabeza a cerrar el gap que abrió ayer a poco que la dejen, o al menos tiene toda la pinta la cabrona.
> 
> Y mis AMD y SZU parece que empiezan a despertar. Ya era hora de algo de verde después del desastre del carbón.



Yo me he salido de 3D Systems. Hoy debería haber recuperado más, mostrar más fortaleza.

En las ofertas de hoy: Twitter al 25% de descuento hoyga. Paso.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2014 at 22:34 ----------




James Bond dijo:


> AMD es uno de los patitos feos de Wall Street, es cuestión de tiempo que los inversores cojan confianza en el valor.
> 
> La verdad es que el CEO actual lo esta haciendo bastante bien, se están diversificando y quitando peso al mercado de pc que es el que esta en declive (aparte de que en potencia no pueden con Intel).
> 
> ...



Aquí un artículo de hoy que los ponen muy bien

Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. (AMD) news: Resurgent AMD Is Ready To Outperform - Seeking Alpha

Estoy por entrar. Donde sí que he entrado es en Micron.


----------



## xavigomis (6 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Lo de Tono, me lo tomaba a broma, pero esto ya no, porque es su segunda:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-17.html#post10895612
> 
> ...



celebro que lo tengas tan claro. No me refería a esta semana, solo era un comentario, te seguí una semana por curiosidad en tus comentarios y no diste una... en fin, tu lo sabes y yo también, para más información solo hay que buscar tus mensajes de hace unas semanas y simplemente me pareció curioso la seguridad y claridad con la que dabas ciertas informaciones, de ahí que te siguiera precisamente para valorar lo sucedido.

si gana dinero me alegro por usted, al final de eso se trata, no le de más vueltas con justificaciones vacías. 

En el otro extremo, los casos de Janus y Ponzi o franR, para quitarse el sombrero y compartir plusvis y darles un reconocimiento.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

me gustaría que te molestases y pusieras esa semana, por favor. Porque nunca he dicho LA BOLSA VA A HACER ESTO, hasta este finde. Otro tema es que diga "podemos hacer esto"

pero repito, búsqueme, por favor se lo pido


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Si.
> 
> Es una herramienta a la que todo el mundo tiene acceso, por lo que no supone una ventaja competitiva.
> 
> ...



Ha dejado de ser una arma competitiva, si alguna vez lo fue, para ser un arma de destrucción masiva.
Que nadie se fie de los gurús del AT, no hay nada más fácil en este mundo que usar varias gráficas multicolor para calentar valores y hacer picar a pardillos.

Aparte de que si todos hacen lo mismo, es usado por los leoncios para saber donde saltarse los SL sin pasar el esfuerzo de descubrirlo (y barrerlos mediante posiciones cortas)


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

BBC News - Turkey passes law tightening control of internet


----------



## tarrito (6 Feb 2014)

pero si da igual

aquí cada un@ expresa su opinión, su conocimiento, sus trolleos sanos (o no), su música, sus boobs, sus fotos de viajes, sus mascotas, sus links a; pelis, conferencias, programas de radio, etc

algunos hasta nos cuentan sus entrenamientos por el bosque ::

por mí todo genial ... que algunos aciertan más que otros ... pues sí ... *¿Y QUÉ!?*

ienso: ienso: ienso:


----------



## optimistic1985 (6 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ha dejado de ser una arma competitiva, si alguna vez lo fue, para ser un arma de destrucción masiva.
> Que nadie se fie de los gurús del AT, no hay nada más fácil en este mundo que usar varias gráficas multicolor para calentar valores y hacer picar a pardillos.
> 
> Aparte de que si todos hacen lo mismo, es usado por los leoncios para saber donde saltarse los SL sin pasar el esfuerzo de descubrirlo (y barrerlos mediante posiciones cortas)



Realmente mi sistema es invertir en empresas con el grafico alcista, con el macd cercano a 0 con divergencias alcistas y con volumen creciente... Pasa que a veces te meten por los ojos cosas que salen como el culo, aunque cumplan el AT al dedillo


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Veo que lo vas pillando
> En Ejjjpaña lo que hay que usar con los amigos castuzos. Más allá de eso intentar no comprar empresas que vayan a entrar en concurso suele ser una buena regla. Si dan beneficios y todo pues la leche tú!



Barato, sencillo y para toda la familia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> pero si da igual
> 
> aquí cada un@ expresa su opinión, su conocimiento, sus trolleos sanos (o no), su música, sus boobs, sus fotos de viajes, sus mascotas, sus links a; pelis, conferencias, programas de radio, etc
> 
> ...



La prueba del troleo corsario ya la tiene más que superada... :no:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## NaNDeTe (6 Feb 2014)

Es curioso el grafico diario del SP500 con Koncorde, se ve una bestial sobreventa de las manos debiles y en cambio las manos fuertes siguen dentro. Hoy ha chocado con los 1775, resistencia graciosa, si no la supera temo que guaneemos otra vez en Ibex, mañana queria hacer un mete-saca de 10k en BBVA, que la veo algo rezagada respecto al resto.


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2014)

Magufos a mi

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...esgo-alto-economista-profesor-de-harvard.html

ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Ane. Tienes el buzón lleno!


----------



## goldberg (6 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ha dejado de ser una arma competitiva, si alguna vez lo fue, para ser un arma de destrucción masiva.
> Que nadie se fie de los gurús del AT, no hay nada más fácil en este mundo que usar varias gráficas multicolor para calentar valores y hacer picar a pardillos.
> 
> Aparte de que si todos hacen lo mismo, es usado por los leoncios para saber donde saltarse los SL sin pasar el esfuerzo de descubrirlo (y barrerlos mediante posiciones cortas)



Sr Tono, le invito a que analice usted el comportamiento del mercado a lo largo de los años.

Usted debería darse cuenta que en mercados tendenciales el AT (sobre todo a MEDIO PLAZO) es muy muy preciso. Respetando unas simples reglas las posibilidades de vencer al mercado son muy grandes.

El problema surge cuando la inversión en bolsa se transforma en un casino donde la pulsión por el juego nos obliga a comprar y vender continuamente.

El AT a corto plazo es muy traicionero y exige conocimientos superiores (como los que puede mostrar FranR y otros foreros). 

Yo le aplaudo a Ane ya que es un/a /forero/a muy claro/a en sus exposiciones y que desea ayudar explicando su operativa.

Por el contrario FranR sera muy bueno pero se convierte en un guru al cual hay que "creer" pero realmente no se si alguien sabe cual es su operativa ni su análisis. 

Yo recuerdo perfectamente como FranR en el verano pasado decia que el ibex se iba para abajo.. y fijaros... ¡ACERTO EL JATO! y PEPONAZO a los 10000 :8:

Hasta los mas listos se equivocan..OJO!


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> pero si da igual
> 
> aquí cada un@ expresa su opinión, su conocimiento, sus trolleos sanos (o no), su música, sus boobs, sus fotos de viajes, sus mascotas, sus links a; pelis, conferencias, programas de radio, etc
> 
> ...



y qué?
no sé, se pueden pensar muchas cosas, 
internet es como la vida misma hay gente que aconseja de forma desinteresada y otra que lo hace con mucho trasfondo. 
Incluso hay calientavalores fíjese usté, que se meten en los hilos a recomendar chicharritos a la brasa.

ya sabe usté que el mundo de la bolsa está lleno de terribles peligros para una gacela indefensa


----------



## tarrito (6 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La prueba del troleo corsario ya la tiene más que superada... :no:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



ahora me falta cantar 3 entradas (buenas) con sus correspondientes salidas chupi bien, ¿y me hace un pinta-colorea del los suyos? :

y no se le ocurra robarme la cuenta :no:


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Magufos a mi
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...esgo-alto-economista-profesor-de-harvard.html
> 
> ienso:



Magufo? pregúntaselo a los chipriotas

Y no olvides que la hacienda pública está muy necesitada y cualquier día se saca de la manga un impuestillo a los depósitos que es como si te metiera la mano en el bolsillo un pickpocket


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

Ane, 
me has leído el pensamiento y la respuesta es SI.
Estoy seguro así que no hagas más esfuerzos de los necesarios


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> Sr Tono, le invito a que analice usted el comportamiento del mercado a lo largo de los años.
> 
> Usted debería darse cuenta que en mercados tendenciales el AT (sobre todo a MEDIO PLAZO) es muy muy preciso. Respetando unas simples reglas las posibilidades de vencer al mercado son muy grandes.
> 
> ...



Y dijo el profeta
''Por sus hechos lo conoceréis''

me fío más del que no me explica nada que del que muestra demasiado interés en hacerlo.
Incluso me fío más de una persona a la que he leído durante años en este hilo que de alguien como usted que es la primera vez que lo leo

gracias por el consejo, yo también se tirar rayas de AT con mi programa standard e interpretar lo bien que me demuestran todo lo que ha pasado (en el pasado)


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Feb 2014)

A todo esto me he salido de las anarosas rápidamente. Me han faltado arrestos y sacando para una buena cena especial con mi señora me ha parecido suficiente. Hasta que he visto que mi querido y amado actual broker renta 4 (poco le queda) ha decidido comerse toda la cena y dejarnos en una cena rápida y de tapeo. La madre que los parió!

Por algo le van a dar el Óscar a matthew mcconaughey al mejor actor secundario, por los 40 segundos más espectaculares y con verdades como puños

Y voy a hacer mi predicción, he visto algo raro en los posos del café, no sé qué pero noto algo extraño. Todo está demasiado claro, demasiado fácil, a ver si todavía Pandoro no se ha ido...


----------



## egarenc (6 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> A todo esto me he salido de las anarosas rápidamente. Me han faltado arrestos y sacando para una buena cena especial con mi señora me ha parecido suficiente. Hasta que he visto que mi querido y amado actual broker renta 4 (poco le queda) ha decidido comerse toda la cena y dejarnos en una cena rápida y de tapeo. La madre que los parió!
> 
> Por algo le van a dar el Óscar a matthew mcconaughey al mejor actor secundario, por los 40 segundos más espectaculares y con verdades como puños








8:


----------



## Robopoli (6 Feb 2014)

No se... Yo hasta ahora el AT lo veo como un buen complemento al AF. Personalmente creo que no tiene mucho sentido basarme exclusivamente en gráficas pero si es verdad que hay situaciones en las que la gráfica puede dar algunas pistas.
Para mi ver como hay peña que se mete en empresas de baja capitalización simplemente por técnico sin mirar la salud de la empresa me parece una aberración porque al final sabemos de sobra que los cuidadores dibujan lo que quieren y cuando quieren.
Por otro lado ver a gente como Ane que se lo curra un webo todos los días me parece digno de admirar por la meticulosidad y la honestidad con la que dice las cosas. Otra cosa es que pueda encajar más o menos con el estilo de cada uno pero aquí nadie obliga a nadie a nada.
Obviamente otro tema son los estafadores multinick que rondan por aquí claro...


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> 8:



Soy de pueblo, así que por el mismo precio siempre hay algún bareto añejo que muy romántico no es, pero auténtico al máximo.


----------



## goldberg (6 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Y dijo el profeta
> ''Por sus hechos lo conoceréis''
> 
> me fío más del que no me explica nada que del que muestra demasiado interés en hacerlo.
> ...




Con mi post no he querido aconsejar nada, solo quería dar mi opinión sobre la utilidad del AT, opinión contraria a la suya. Como usted puede ver es bastante incomprensible que diga que no se fia de mí cuando no hay CONSEJO ni PREDICCIÓN por medio.

Decir que en un mercado tendencial, el AT es muy fiable, no es un consejo..*ES UN HECHO*, que solo requiere una mínima observación.

PD: El problema de operar a medio plazo es que las rentabilidades son menores y se requiere un minimo capital necesario para operar con ciertos beneficios. ADEMAS QUE EL ESTARSE QUIETO ES BASTANTE ABURRIDO...


----------



## Janus (6 Feb 2014)

yeah!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]X4lhS0GOBFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

alguien que tenga norbolsa? porque me estáis poniendo a parir a renta4, justo cuando me iba a ir, y dudaba con estas 2


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> yeah!!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]X4lhS0GOBFo[/YOUTUBE]



Janus Kroger hoy esta pepona.Que tal funcionan allí estos supermercados?


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es un hecho cuando lo es y un fracaso cuando fracasa

no voy a discutir la eficacia del AT, me gusta ver las gráficas y como bien dice sólo requieren una mínima observación
Curiosamente el estudio de los fundamentales de una empresa no se hace con una mínima observación :no::no: y hay que estarse quieto y es bastante aburrido, sí...
Lo dejo, con exponer nuestros distintos puntos de vista es suficiente. Un placer.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> Sr Tono, le invito a que analice usted el comportamiento del mercado a lo largo de los años.
> 
> Usted debería darse cuenta que en mercados tendenciales el AT (sobre todo a MEDIO PLAZO) es muy muy preciso. Respetando unas simples reglas las posibilidades de vencer al mercado son muy grandes.
> 
> ...



Nadie conoce mi operativa ni el funcionamiento de mi sistema, y me lo han preguntado aquí multitud de veces.
Como comprenderá no lo he hecho ni lo voy a hacer. 



Si es tan tan preciso, una pregunta ¿Por qué tan poca gente vive de su manejo del AT y si de vender sus libros, conferencias y comisiones manejando el dinero de los demás?

Para mi, sin embargo el CP es mucho más predecible y las señales de entrada salida, cuando se dan, tienen una alta probabilidad de salir en positivo en dicha operación.

Y como digo desde hace años aquí mismo: No sigan mi operativa, busquen su sistema propio y usen el foro como lo que es..... Una sala con las puertas abiertas, donde todos pueden opinar y lo mismo entra un genio que un vendeburras iluminado.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> ............
> PD: El problema de operar a medio plazo es que las rentabilidades son menores y se requiere un minimo capital necesario para operar con ciertos beneficios. ADEMAS QUE EL ESTARSE QUIETO ES BASTANTE ABURRIDO...



En resumen, distintas formas de ver el mercado según se vea uno más o menos cómodo.

Yo por ejemplo no me veo en Matilde metido durante 10 años, esperando a que vuelvan a 15.50 y cobrando divis (cuando los dan), y me siento más cómodo en entradas a MCP buscando 5-7% en cada una y alguna de más recorrido, si está muy clara a 15-20% (que no se dan mas de 2-3 anuales).


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me gustaría que te molestases y pusieras esa semana, por favor. Porque nunca he dicho LA BOLSA VA A HACER ESTO, hasta este finde. Otro tema es que diga "podemos hacer esto"
> 
> pero repito, búsqueme, por favor se lo pido



Pero acaso es que hay alguien invencible en bolsa?
Si queréis os saco todos los fallos de Warren Buffet o las empresas que ha visto quebrar Parames y aun asi mirar sus historiales.
A mi no me gusta meterme en burbuja y ver que la gente discute por tonterías,la gracia es que no todos pensemos igual.De hecho es con los debates con lo que mas se aprende.


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus Kroger hoy esta pepona.Que tal funcionan allí estos supermercados?



my friend, en los states todas las tiendas venden y mucho. El consumismo es sideral. Otro tema es la línea de gastos y si les da para ganar dinero. A éstos sí.


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> my friend, en los states todas las tiendas venden y mucho. El consumismo es sideral. Otro tema es la línea de gastos y si les da para ganar dinero. A éstos sí.



Si ganan, pero lo mas importante es que consiguen que la caja a final de año haga clin clin,el % de fcf no es tan alto como Whole foods pero no esta nada mal.A mi me parece que para la cuota de mercado que manejan y para su facturacion estan baratos, lo que no se que tal les saldrá su ultima adquisición.

http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/20...rris-teeter-supermarkets-for-2-5-billion.html


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> El AF es para saber si parrriba o pabajo.
> El At para saber cuando entrar o salir.
> Y el control de riesgo para no ir a lo loco.
> Control de riesgo como tamaño de la orden por pips de los stops como % de la cuenta no superior al 10%. La única excepción es si hay un evento muy alcista o bajista que entonces está justificado jugarse un % mayor pero nunca el 50%.
> ienso:



El AT es muy válido, siendo bien llevado. (Me matan los algo trader ) y me explico. 

Bien llevado, no dejándose llevar por factores externos a dicho análisis (muy muy complicado, ya que juegan con la psicología humana) es útil, muy útil. Siempre que las entradas las tengas marcadas y especialmente los STOP LOSS y los objetivos, te puede dar rentabilidad positiva, nada para tirar cohetes pero al menos no te sacan los cuartos o te dejan pillado un lustro en un inicio de ciclo bajista.

Hay que tener muy mala suerte para que con tus Stop Loss a bajos porcentajes se coman las entradas buenas con objetivos de rentabilidad claros. Lo difícil es: No piramidar, no quitar el Stop porque es que me lo quieren saltar y se dan la vuelta, no entrar antes de tocar el precio de entrada porque seguro que me quedo fuera etc etc etc 

Aunque soy joven, (3 y largos) llevo más de media vida metido en este casino, y aguanto, lo que es una muy buena señal.

He visto en chats, foros, etc cuando entraban los nuevos "genios", normalmente en techos y con los valores bien calentados por docenas y 
se quedaban pillados (en el mejor de los casos en blue) o totalmente arruinados por chicharrear en un mundo de tiburones.

Cuidado ahí fuera chicos.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 00:29 ----------




Janus dijo:


> my friend, en los states todas las tiendas venden y mucho. El consumismo es sideral. Otro tema es la línea de gastos y si les da para ganar dinero. A éstos sí.



Quien no consume, (a crédito) está fuera del sistema USA. Si no tienes un préstamo, tarjeta... eres sospechoso de ser un "probe" y no eres un buen americano.

Están basados en el consumo brutal. Un shock la primera vez que te piden que demuestres que tienes deudas :: para poder comprar algo :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Feb 2014)

Janus, ya no creas hilos como los de fcc o jcp.. esta soso sin esos hilos de comentarios en minutos. Solo se anima cuando viene el guano que el ritmo de post es equivalente al guano


----------



## goldberg (7 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Nadie conoce mi operativa ni el funcionamiento de mi sistema, y me lo han preguntado aquí multitud de veces.
> Como comprenderá no lo he hecho ni lo voy a hacer.
> 
> 
> ...



La operativa a MP mas que un sistema especulativo se convierte en una inversion. Ver evoucionar un FI con rentabilidades del 20% en periodos alcistas es lo mas comun. Mucha gente invierte asi con la gran ventaja de que tienes tu tiempo para ti. Puedes tener tu trabajo y la bolsa se transforma en un complemento a tu sueldo.

Menor riesgo, menor beneficio, mas tranquilidad mejor calidad de vida, mejor diversificación de tus ingresos aunque eso si...con esta forma de invertir nadie se hace millonario 

Es mi estrategia a día de hoy..


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

Franr en este caso es un retailer de comida,lo que viene siendo aquí mercadona,día,lidl,ahorramas....pero a gran escala y a lo bestia, vamos al estilo usano.Hay una diferencia muy importante entre vender electrónica,ropa....o comida y es que en este ultimo caso la demanda es mas ineslatica.Cuando uno lo pasa mal económicamente reduce su consumo de productos no perecederos al limite pero con la comida hay un limite mínimo que es muy difícil sobrepasar (esta es una teoría mía, puedo equivocarme, a priori creo que tienen mas margen estos que por ejemplo un mediamark)


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> En resumen, distintas formas de ver el mercado según se vea uno más o menos cómodo.
> 
> Yo por ejemplo no me veo en Matilde metido durante 10 años, esperando a que vuelvan a 15.50 y cobrando divis (cuando los dan), y me siento más cómodo en entradas a MCP buscando 5-7% en cada una y alguna de más recorrido, si está muy clara a 15-20% (que no se dan mas de 2-3 anuales).



Opino igual encuanto a las dividenderas.

Mi operativa falla en que voy buscando lo mismo que Fran, un 5-7% pero me ciego con el 15% o mas guiado por mi optimismo incontrolado, lo que me lleva a no ejecutar plusvis de ese 5-7% y si la accion empieza a caer, me salta el stop y me llevo solo el 2 o el 3%, siempre por preservarcapital ante todo.


A ver si mañana sigue tirando esto y nos plantamos en el 5% de plusvis para por lo menos asegurar un 1-2%:cook:

Seria jodido que chocara otra vez contra los 10.000 y de ahi otra vez para abajo...habrá que estar al loro:bla:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Coca-Cola imita a Nespresso: lanzará una línea de refrescos en cápsulas - elEconomista.es
> 
> Coca cola en capsulas



Un Win-Win

Capsulitas de mi vida...

https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:GMCR&hl=en&ei=QBv0UriEMKGEwAOK0wE


----------



## tarrito (7 Feb 2014)

[YOUTUBE]kQko_qnKoW4[/YOUTUBE]


bajo el vídeo, lo paso a mp3 y si acabo el recorrido de 10K (totalmente llano) antes de que se acabe la música, soy un Champ :Baile:

voy abriendo paraguas :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Feb 2014)

una pregunta prisiana.

*Prisa estaba a las 17.30 en 0.395
Prisa estaba tras la subasta a las 17.35 en 0.413* +4%

Se prevé un desplome mañana hasta el 0.395 y dejar más pillados? O irá para arriba? La directriz alcista aún no la ha tocado, sigue por debajo de ella.

y mañana y pasado toca kumo fino


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Franr en este caso es un retailer de comida,lo que viene siendo aquí mercadona,día,lidl,ahorramas....pero a gran escala y a lo bestia, vamos al estilo usano.Hay una diferencia muy importante entre vender electrónica,ropa....o comida y es que en este ultimo caso la demanda es mas ineslatica.Cuando uno lo pasa mal económicamente reduce su consumo de productos no perecederos al limite pero con la comida hay un limite mínimo que es muy difícil sobrepasar (esta es una teoría mía, puedo equivocarme, a priori creo que tienen mas margen los supermercados que los mediamark)




Afinando más en determinados tipos de tiendas de alimentación y comida rápida: Se aumenta la demanda en establecimientos baratos de alimentación cuando los ingresos disminuyen. 
Recuerdo hace unos dos años cuando alguien me preguntó por día, ni técnico ni leches, con lo mal que lo iba a pasar la gente eso tenía pinta de subir. 8:

De todas formas la comida de tarro a la población ha sido brutal: Un Mediamarkt en épocas de crisis se mantiene, la obsolescencia programada + envejecimiento tecnológico + si no tengo un smartphone no soy nadie... le hacen mantener ventas incluso aumentar robando cuota a establecimientos más premium.


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Si ganan, pero lo mas importante es que consiguen que la caja a final de año haga clin clin,el % de fcf no es tan alto como Whole foods pero no esta nada mal.A mi me parece que para la cuota de mercado que manejan y para su facturacion estan baratos, lo que no se que tal les saldrá su ultima adquisición.
> 
> Kroger Agrees to Buy Grocer Harris Teeter for $2.5 Billion - Bloomberg



sucede que el mercado usano está más para mirar que para tocar.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Feb 2014)

Corporación Financiera Alba compra más de medio millón de acciones de Ebro Foods por 9,28 millones - Noticias Economía - INFORMATIVOS


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Afinando más en determinados tipos de tiendas de alimentación y comida rápida: Se aumenta la demanda en establecimientos baratos de alimentación cuando los ingresos disminuyen.
> Recuerdo hace unos dos años cuando alguien me preguntó por día, ni técnico ni leches, con lo mal que lo iba a pasar la gente eso tenía pinta de subir. 8:
> 
> De todas formas la comida de tarro a la población ha sido brutal: Un Mediamarkt en épocas de crisis se mantiene, la obsolescencia programada + envejecimiento tecnológico + si no tengo un smartphone no soy nadie... le hacen mantener ventas incluso aumentar robando cuota a establecimientos más premium.



Totalmente cierto,acertaste de pleno con Dia.En España ya han cerrado varias franquicias de tecnologia así como tiendas de ropa que han caído como moscas a excepcion de la imbatible Inditex.

http://www.publico.es/dinero/371267/la-cadena-de-informatica-pc-city-cierra-sus-34-tiendas-en-espana

http://www.ecommerce-news.es/index....sicas-en-espana&catid=45:start-ups&Itemid=101

Yo aun no he visto a ningún supermercado doblegar la rodilla aun con un 27% de paro. A excepción de Eroski que lo esta pasando mal pero es por un tema de deuda. Amazon lo va a tener francamente difícil para entrar dentro de este sector, al fin y al cabo a todo el mundo le gusta ver in situ antes de comprar lo que va a comer. 

Eso si hay que saber afinar sobre el terreno cuales seran las tiendas buenas .....tenemos a Janus, lo presiento el pepino nos va a dar pasta con los retailers


----------



## ane agurain (7 Feb 2014)

es posible, repito POSIBLE, que DIA toque suelo mañana o pasado, como viscofan.


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Corporación Financiera Alba compra más de medio millón de acciones de Ebro Foods por 9,28 millones - Noticias Economía - INFORMATIVOS



Esta gente es muy conservadora,desde la venta de Prosegur y una parte de Acs tienen una importante caja neta,tan solo han de esperar sentados a que el mercado les regale alguna joya....y otra cosa no pero los March son pacientes con ganas

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 01:17 ----------




Janus dijo:


> sucede que el mercado usano está más para mirar que para tocar.



Si que es cierto que hay que tener mucho cuidado en usa,pocas empresas estan para comprar.Un food retailer es lo mas anticiclico que existe.


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2014)

uuuuuuffff no por conocido deja de impresionar. Hay que diferenciar lo importante de lo urgente

Suerte

Preparen la estrategia de salida - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

*Preparen la estrategia de salida
*

*La estabilización económica se debe sólo a un endeudamiento exterior insostenible
*
En el gráfico de la semana podemos ver la relación entre la evolución del índice de actividad de los servicios (que incluye más o menos el 50% del PIB del país) y la del endeudamiento exterior neto (posición neta de inversión internacional) desde 2007. Y las conclusiones que se extraen de este gráfico no pueden ser más preocupantes. Parece evidente que el desplome de 2007-2008 se debió a que no se pudieron sostener las tasas crecientes de endeudamiento exterior. La banca se dedicaba de forma sistemática a captar enormes préstamos del exterior, dinero que luego reciclaba a través del sector inmobiliario.

Aunque el sector público también participó en la orgía a través del aumento de los servicios públicos y de la obra pública, fue una cuestión esencialmente del sector privado que nos debería hacer reflexionar sobre la presunta sabiduría intrínseca de los mercados que muchos defienden. Como vemos, la eficiencia de este endeudamiento en cuanto a generación de actividad fuera del propio sector de la construcción era sumamente pequeña. En la cúspide de la locura, *durante el año 2007, se necesitaron 5 euros de endeudamiento exterior para generar 1 euro de actividad adicional en los servicios*.



La primera consecuencia de la crisis financiera fue el colapso del sector de la construcción privado, que actualmente supone menos del 10% de lo que fue.

La crisis rápidamente remitió a lo largo de 2009, dado que el impulso del gasto público hizo que el endeudamiento exterior volviera a incrementar su tasa de aumento y la actividad entró brevemente en positivo en 2010. Resulta estremecedor que para conseguir un pequeño aumento del 2% se necesitara incrementar la deuda exterior un 14%. Fueron los efectos del plan E en marcha.

Por desgracia para el entonces presidente Rodríguez Zapatero, sobrevino la crisis del euro y en pocos meses el grifo del endeudamiento exterior se cerró y el endeudamiento exterior neto entró en negativo por primera vez en muchos años. La ineficiencia en el uso de los recursos del sector de la construcción era tan sumamente grande (era poco más que la legendaria zanja de Keynes o la ventana de Bastiat, que generan PIB pero no riqueza) que inmediatamente, como se puede observar en el gráfico, las líneas negra –endeudamiento– y actividad –azul– se aproximaron con fuerza. 

La actividad fue languideciendo durante varios trimestres hasta que el recrudecimiento de la crisis del euro hizo que el endeudamiento exterior entrara en tasas fuertemente negativas a pesar de la enorme inyección del BCE a través de los LTROs, lo que provocó que la actividad volviera a hundirse, provocando la debacle del PSOE en las elecciones de 2011 y un nefasto año 2012.

*Mi recomendación es aprovechar esta situación para preparar el nuevo varapalo que inevitablemente llegará: intentar reducir deuda, adoptar una estrategia conservadora y elaborar planes de contingencia para una caída de la actividad del 20% en un par de año
*
A partir de entonces entramos en la parte más interesante del gráfico, que es en la que estamos actualmente. Estamos a mediados de 2012. El BCE consigue restaurar la confianza en la zona euro. Los mercados mundiales interpretan que los políticos europeos no están dispuestos a renunciar con facilidad al proyecto del euro y los capitales huidos, especialmente del sur de Europa, regresan rápidamente. *El endeudamiento exterior vuelve a aumentar y en pocos meses la actividad sigue su estela*. En estos momentos vemos el endeudamiento incrementándose a un ritmo del 7% (tasa suavizada, 10% en el último trimestre) y la actividad de los servicios a punto de entrar en positivo.

Hay tres observaciones muy importantes que hacer respecto a lo acontecido en los últimos meses:

- *La primera* es que ha sido *la mejora en la actividad la que ha seguido al incremento en el endeudamiento, y no al contrario*. Si hubiera habido reformas en el sistema productivo, veríamos lo contrario.

- *La segunda* es que *la economía española es totalmente incapaz de crecer sin aumentar el endeudamiento exterior*. La tesis oficial de que se han realizado reformas desde el lado de la oferta (o estructurales) que han cambiado la dinámica de nuestro sistema productivo haciéndolo semejante al de los países exportadores como Holanda, Dinamarca o Alemania, no se sostiene. Esto lo podemos ver de forma clarísima en el siguiente gráfico, que mide la competitividad de nuestra industria. Esta no sólo no está mejorando, sino que está empeorando. Algo lógico si se tiene en cuenta el enorme aumento en los impuestos y los precios de la energía eléctrica. 



Se argumenta que los salarios se han reducido y que a eso se debe la presunta e ilusoria mejora, ya que así somos más competitivos. Una vez más, los datos nos dicen que es falso, al menos en la industria, que es nuestro principal sector exportador.



Y ni siquiera es cierto si tomamos la totalidad de la economía, ya que el aumento del trabajo a tiempo parcial puede hacer creer que los salarios en los servicios están bajando como promedio (algo que sí que es cierto en muchos nuevos contratos), cuando la evolución está muy próxima al nivel de inflación. 



Lo que vemos realmente es que la distancia entre las líneas de actividad y endeudamiento está aumentando nuevamente, lo que nos indica con claridad que las ineficiencias están incrementándose.

- *La tercera observación* importante que se puede hacer a partir del gráfico de endeudamiento exterior es que *es imposible que esta dinámica dure mucho*. Como decía en mi último artículo, ya no es el sector privado el que está trayendo el dinero a España, sino el sector público, de forma muy semejante a lo que hizo Grecia en los años anteriores. *Los mercados pronto empezarán a dudar del mensaje que lanzan estos vendedores de elixir de serpiente que son los miembros de nuestro Gobierno, la prima de riesgo volverá a aumentar y veremos una ronda de ajustes a la griega que hará que todo lo visto hasta ahora parezca la reprimenda de un padre cariñoso a un niño travieso*.

Como siempre en economía lo difícil son los tiempos, pero *mi opinión es que es poco probable que la situación actual se prolongue más de dos años, y posiblemente bastante menos*. Lo que sí que es de prever es que la decisión política de preservar el área euro se mantenga, por lo que por ese lado no anticipo sorpresas.

*A nivel individual mi recomendación es aprovechar esta situación para preparar el nuevo varapalo que inevitablemente llegará: intentar reducir deuda, adoptar una estrategia conservadora y elaborar planes de contingencia para una caída de la actividad del 20% en un par de años a partir de que comiencen los problemas. No permitamos que nos engañen una vez más con cantos de sirena y elaboremos nuestra estrategia de salida.*


----------



## ane agurain (7 Feb 2014)

gracias bertok. 

jcb no suele fallar por mucho. vamos a los 22.000 claro. con parada en los 16.000 y tal 

me vuelvo a mi realidad.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 00:58 ----------

de todas formas es para hilo propio.

si la gente piensa que esperando 2-4 años, esta crisis se pasa porque sí, se equivoca. muévanse cojines.


----------



## amago45 (7 Feb 2014)

Buenos días, Carlos María
DIA, GAMESA, FAES, PRISA, TELEFONICA ... me las quitan de las manos, oiga
La bolsa por Carlos María: ¿Donde entrar?


----------



## sr.anus (7 Feb 2014)

Por encima de los 10k? Buenos dias












El rey del papertrading, estoy por cambiarme de clicktrade a igmarkets y me dio por probar la demo


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

Buenos y ciclogénicos días.
Aquí en Galicia parece que ya ha llegado el apocalipsis. Salimos de una ciclogénesis y entramos en otra. Casi no se puede salir de casa.




sr.anus dijo:


> Por encima de los 10k? Buenos dias
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De momento todo apunta a que sí, se abre por encima de los 10000.

Y en principio los astros vuelven a estar alineados, podremos ver aparecer a Pepón salvo que a los USA les dé por lo contrario (o el cisne negro de sacyr no sobrevuele el IBEX).


----------



## amago45 (7 Feb 2014)

@Ane, viendo Ichimoku del Ibex en diario, estoy en lo cierto? hace falta algo más para que se de lo que propongo?







---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 09:00 ----------

Parece que gustaron los resultados de Arcelor Mittal
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={a6c3a1cf-7977-46a4-8b84-cbdf7ae1b4d8}


----------



## Namreir (7 Feb 2014)

bitcoin juas juas juas alguno va a perder hasta los calzoncillos

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Totalmente cierto,acertaste de pleno con Dia.En España ya han cerrado varias franquicias de tecnologia así como tiendas de ropa que han caído como moscas a excepcion de la imbatible Inditex.
> 
> La cadena de informática PC City cierra sus 34 tiendas en España - Público.es
> 
> ...



No has visto todavía doblegar a ninguna gran cadena de alimentación porque los que están doblando son sus proveedores y mucho antes los productores. 

Todos tenemos que comer todos los días, pero cada vez vamos a lo más barato e imprescindible. Los márgenes de las cadenas se estrechan y tienen que apretar por abajo a los proveedores para mantener márgenes cada vez menores.
El consumo en España se muere y cada vez somos menos (la gente se va).
Es muy significativo el cierre de plantas que va a hacer coca-cola. Una empresa de este calibre, con sus perfectos estudios de mercado, no cerraría sus plantas (que después son muy caras de volver a poner operativas) si esperara que el consumo se podría reactivar en un año o dos.

España se hunde. Ojo a las empresas que dependan del mercado patrio.


----------



## amago45 (7 Feb 2014)

Vrotes Berdes

Spanish Industrial Production (YoY)	+1.7% vs +0.5% expected


----------



## politicodemadreputa (7 Feb 2014)

Yo he venido a hablar de mi GAP en 9450 !


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Feb 2014)

Si no hay gasolina, el coche no anda. El coche Ejpaña está parado, los parados no empujan y los que trabajan no tienen para gasofa. El invierno es frío, pero el verano es largo. Si no llega alguien con ua garrafita, esto no arranca.
Y el BCE no está por la labor.


----------



## amago45 (7 Feb 2014)

El IBEX en 10.016 y para abajo a coger fuerzas para intentar de nuevo el asalto a los 10.000


----------



## politicodemadreputa (7 Feb 2014)

La gasolina esta acabada... muchos de este foro estamos pidiendo a gritos que se invente el coche a carbón.



LCIRPM dijo:


> Si no hay gasolina, el coche no anda. El coche Ejpaña está parado, los parados no empujan y los que trabajan no tienen para gasofa. El invierno es frío, pero el verano es largo. Si no llega alguien con ua garrafita, esto no arranca.
> Y el BCE no está por la labor.


----------



## decloban (7 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Si no hay gasolina, el coche no anda. El coche Ejpaña está parado, los parados no empujan y los que trabajan no tienen para gasofa. El invierno es frío, pero el verano es largo. Si no llega alguien con ua garrafita, esto no arranca.
> Y el BCE no está por la labor.



En el Ibex la gasolina es el dinero mientras siga entrando da igual la situación de España.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Feb 2014)

Los diezmiles, de momento, se resisten.


----------



## Eurocrack (7 Feb 2014)

Venga, venga, venga. Esto tiene que tirar para arriba!!!! :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (7 Feb 2014)

cierre de gap primero ansiosos. Y despues puede que up


----------



## Eurocrack (7 Feb 2014)

A ver que hace el DAX, que he pillado unas pocas merckeles e igual me las voy a tener que comer con patatas ::


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No has visto todavía doblegar a ninguna gran cadena de alimentación porque los que están doblando son sus proveedores y mucho antes los productores.
> 
> Todos tenemos que comer todos los días, pero cada vez vamos a lo más barato e imprescindible. Los márgenes de las cadenas se estrechan y tienen que apretar por abajo a los proveedores para mantener márgenes cada vez menores.
> El consumo en España se muere y cada vez somos menos (la gente se va).
> ...



Me vais a perdonar pero que después de 7 años de crisis que la población solo haya disminuido unos pocos miles de varios millones de habitantes cuando durante los últimos 10 años hemos visto uno de los mayores saldos migratorios del planeta...pues no se a mi me parece que se van muy pocos.


http://www.rtve.es/noticias/2012121...es-diez-anos-gracias-extranjeros/586942.shtml

Esto las cifras oficiales, las extraoficiales seguramente se acerquen a los 10 mill en 15 años

http://www.elplural.com/2013/12/31/2013-el-ano-en-que-espana-perdio-mas-poblacion-por-la-crisis/

-200.000 de 46.000.000 mill es un 0,4%
-Pongamos 8 mill,algo intermedio entre los datos del INE y los que podrían ser ciertos

De 38 a 46,8 es un 23,8% ,ese el crecimiento de la población española por el boom migratorio.Estas cifras no tienen color.

A mi me hace gracia escuchar en los medios de comunicación que si la población no crece hasta el infinito tenemos un problema.....pero lo que no dicen es para quien es ese problema?....Señores seamos realistas, eso solo es preocupante para el estado porque tienen un sistema de pensiones y de seguridad social basado en un modelo ponzi,una población no puede crecer de forma exponencial y sin control cada x años, es una aberración que pone contra las cuerdas los excasos recursos limitados que tenemos.

España esta en caída libre, invertir en empresas que dependen exclusivamente del consumo interno es casi un suicidio financiero.
Yo por eso prácticamente apenas hablo de empresas españolas, no le veo incentivo a estar en una economía que se muere.Hay que pensar de forma global, la realidad es que España es una mota de polvo, 46 mill frente a 7000 mill no es nada.


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> En el Ibex la gasolina es el dinero mientras siga entrando da igual la situación de España.



El dinero está entrando en el mercado financiero.
Si hablamos de eso "España va bien", el culibex sube (o baja) al mismo compás del eurostoxx.

Mi comentario va más por la España real, por el consumo interno. El consumo interno (al final el PIB es sólo eso, un sumatorio de operaciones comerciales) crecerá cuando haya dinero en el mercado.

La diferencia entre la macro y la micro economía. Lo que pegaba y comentaban bertok, tono, ponzi ... esto va pabajo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Feb 2014)

Eurocrack dijo:


> A ver que hace el DAX, que he pillado unas pocas merckeles e igual me las voy a tener que comer con patatas ::



el fdax deberia encontrar soporte, YA.com, y continuar senda alcista. Mejor que no pierda 922X, sino habra que esperarlo mas abajo.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Feb 2014)

Vaya con el cierre de gap. Se han pasado de frenada.


----------



## Se vende (7 Feb 2014)

Corte Constitucional alemana ve razones para sugerir que el OMT excede el mandato del BCE

Según información de Reuters

Buenas noticias para los alcistas, un poco de miedo y arriba.


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Me vais a perdonar pero que después de 7 años de crisis que la población solo haya disminuido unos pocos miles de varios millones de habitantes cuando durante los últimos 10 años hemos visto uno de los mayores saldos migratorios del planeta...pues no se a mi me parece que se van muy pocos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me lo pones a huevo. 

Te gusta mucho mirar al pasado y leer las cifras globales. Cuando digo que la población disminuye y la gente se va es mirando a la tendencia que maraca el futuro.
La población disminuye en miles. Bueno, pero...
¿y la población activa? Puedes ver como está decreciendo, casi en millones. Y mucho más la gente que busca trabajo activamente.

Nuestra pirámide poblacional es obvia. Y la gente en disposición de trabajar y producir se está marchando.
Una desgracia. Es lo que hemos construído entre todos (o permitido que se construyera)
La bolsa y las multinacionales están fuera de las miserias de la microeconomía.

Voy a hacer la calle. Súbanme ese Ibex y cuidado con lastrampas. Tiene la pinta de caer a 989x puntos para barrer stops y atacar de nuevo los 10000 con claridad.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Feb 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Corte Constitucional alemana ve razones para sugerir que el OMT excede el mandato del BCE
> 
> Según información de Reuters
> 
> Buenas noticias para los alcistas, un poco de miedo y arriba.



que es el OMT?

algun link a la noticia?


----------



## Se vende (7 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> que es el OMT?
> 
> algun link a la noticia?



Lo saque de capitalbolsa. He buscado la información y esto debe ser lo que han dicho:

El eurodólar ha tenido un disparo bajista y la deuda alemana ha tenido un disparo alcista que nos ha llevado otra vez a la zona de máximos y el motivo de esta reacción está en Alemania.

El tribunal constitucional dice que va a pedir consejo al tribunal europeo acerca del programa de compras de deuda ilimitado del Banco Central Europeo.

El tribunal alemán ha dicho que ve importantes razones para asumir que dicho programa excede el mandato de política monetaria del BCE y que viola la prohibición de financiación monetaria del presupuesto. Esto ha asustado muchísimo, porque el mercado se imagina que de repente ese arma que tiene Draghi para mejorar la crisis, desaparece, pero sin embargo el propio tribunal dice que si la decisión del programa de compras fuese interpretada de forma restrictiva, no habría problemas ya que estaría de acuerdo con la ley.

También ha dicho que su veredicto acerca de la legalidad del mecanismo permanente de rescate, ESM, lo dará el 18 marzo.

¿Qué pasa? El tribunal constitucional alemán (ampliado, revisado)


----------



## sr.anus (7 Feb 2014)

otra vez ojete candor en acciona, esta vez en un rango de 40ctms.


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me lo pones a huevo.
> 
> Te gusta mucho mirar al pasado y leer las cifras globales. Cuando digo que la población disminuye y la gente se va es mirando a la tendencia que maraca el futuro.
> La población disminuye en miles. Bueno, pero...
> ...



Claro ese es el problema, España no esta preparada para mantener una población de casi 47 mill.No hay industria suficiente para dar trabajo a 25mill-30mill, ademas entre los impuestos y la energía cada habrá menos incentivos para montar aquí nada.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> otra vez ojete candor en acciona, esta vez en un rango de 40ctms.



Eso venía a comentar, han abierto con tal gap que me han saltado el SL, y me refiero a que lo han pasado sin que se me active :XX: 

No tengo ninguna duda de que se cerrará el gap y de sobra, y más tras ver esta noticia:

La Marca España pujará en tres tramos del AVE de California por 7.400 millones - elEconomista.es

_ Tras la adjudicación el pasado ejercicio del primer tramo desde la localidad de Madera a la de Fresno -que no ganó ningún gigante de la construcción español que se presentó-, ACS, Ferrovial y Acciona se preparan para pujar por otros tres segmentos del AVE de la Costa Oeste norteamericana valorados en aproximadamente 10.000 millones de dólares (unos 7.400 millones de euros).

Leer más: La Marca España pujará en tres tramos del AVE de California por 7.400 millones - elEconomista.es La Marca España pujará en tres tramos del AVE de California por 7.400 millones - elEconomista.es_

También es cierta esta otra noticia:

_Las consecuencias del recorte de las ayudas a las eólicas podrían dejar tocada y hundida a Acciona, pues este negocio supone un 80% de su generación de energía y el tajo a las subvenciones podría ocasionarle, según las estimaciones de la compañía, unos 250 millones de euros en un negocio poco diversificado para la compañía. El 66% de la potencia eólica propiedad de Acciona se encuentra en España y representa aproximadamente el 20% del total acumulado en el país, mientras que su implantación eólica en otros países supone el 34% restante, cuota que la compañía –por su bien- espera aumentar progresivamente en los próximos años._

También hablan de Iberdrola para los interesados:

Los cad?veres verdes


---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 10:27 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Claro ese es el problema, España no esta preparada para mantener una población de casi 47 mill.No hay industria suficiente para dar trabajo a 25mill-30mill, ademas entre los impuestos y la energía cada habrá menos incentivos para montar aquí nada.



La pregunta es, ¿por qué esto que es tan obvio hasta para los forococheros recién llegados a este foro, sin embargo es poco menos que ciencia-ficción para todos los políticos?

Es una pregunta retórica, por supuesto. Como siempre, cortoplacismo y el que venga detrás que arree. Lo peor de todo es que encima al final llevan gobernando los mismos 35 años, así que ni siquiera eso debería ser excusa


----------



## Klendathu (7 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos y ciclogénicos días.
> Aquí en Galicia parece que ya ha llegado el apocalipsis. Salimos de una ciclogénesis y entramos en otra. Casi no se puede salir de casa.
> 
> .



Nos atacan con HARP por lo de Sacyr en Panama, esta clarisimo 

Saludos


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> La pregunta es, ¿por qué esto que es tan obvio hasta para los forococheros recién llegados a este foro, sin embargo es poco menos que ciencia-ficción para todos los políticos?
> 
> Es una pregunta retórica, por supuesto. Como siempre, cortoplacismo y el que venga detrás que arree. Lo peor de todo es que encima al final llevan gobernando los mismos 35 años, así que ni siquiera eso debería ser excusa



se supone que mariano va a tener que tomar algunas decisiones duras después de las europeas. El pensionazo parece que esta cada vez mas cerca. Auditorias del BCE que ya ha dicho el mamandurrio de la UE que darán resultados desagradables. A todo eso, mariano dice que habrá bajada de impuestos.

Al final, habrá que ver si todo esto tiene efectos sobre la masa, o en la próximas elecciones, los 4 de siempre se lo llevan crudo.

Bienvenidos a la nueva normalidad, que diria SNB. ::


----------



## napartarra (7 Feb 2014)

En este contexto alcista es donde sé jugar yo y en virtual siempre ganaba...

... porque compraras la acción que compraras, todas acababan en verde y nunca perdías dinero. je, je.

(Muy bueno lo del HAARP. Pero a fin de cuentas es Galicia que ni tiene equipos buenos de fútbol, ¿a quién le importa mientras se salve el marisco?)


----------



## Namreir (7 Feb 2014)

Impresionante la seguridad juridica de este pais. ¡¡¡Impresionante!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> se supone que mariano va a tener que tomar algunas decisiones duras después de las europeas. El pensionazo parece que esta cada vez mas cerca. Auditorias del BCE que ya ha dicho el mamandurrio de la UE que darán resultados desagradables. A todo eso, mariano dice que habrá bajada de impuestos.
> 
> Al final, habrá que ver si todo esto tiene efectos sobre la masa, o en la próximas elecciones, los 4 de siempre se lo llevan crudo.
> 
> Bienvenidos a la nueva normalidad, que diria SNB. ::



El new normal no e de snb.....reported!

Un abrazo runner wannabe 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

Bueno, he aprovechado el cierre de gap o lo que haya sido eso para pillar unas poquinas de bakinter. La verdad es que ha sido tan poquito que me ha dado hasta penita pero con las rebajas de estos días me he quedado sin liquidez :o)


----------



## amago45 (7 Feb 2014)

NATRACEUTICA se pone tontorrona, un par de compras la han llevado a 0.317 ...
... y los 10.000 son resistencia ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## jjsuamar (7 Feb 2014)

¿Cual pensáis que puede ser el objetivo de B. Sabadell?


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> NATRACEUTICA se pone tontorrona, un par de compras la han llevado a 0.317 ...
> ... y los 10.000 son resistencia ienso:ienso:ienso:



Orden de venta a 0,32. A ver si salgo ya.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El new normal no e de snb.....reported!
> 
> Un abrazo runner wannabe
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



no me dejes con la intriga, ¿quien acuño el termino?

me voy a hacer un poco de deporte






cuidese corsario


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

OFFTOPIC WARNING pero es que me mata la curiosidad. 
Porque algunos tenéis el avatar bastante más grande?? 
En el cuchitril de pixels que me dejan no puedo expresar mi capacidad artística en su totalidad!!


----------



## sr.anus (7 Feb 2014)

ya se acabo la sesion hasta despues de comer


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

Señores como va el partido? 

Fuera del CP +20 y giro, esto no me gusta un pelo.


----------



## Eurocrack (7 Feb 2014)

A ver si el BBVA rompe los 9€, que lo va tentando pero no termina de arrancar 8:


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> ¿Cual pensáis que puede ser el objetivo de B. Sabadell?



6,78 euros. 

Lol

Yo entré a 2.201.....a 2,21 me pienso el vender... Mientras que suba subiendo y seguimos ajustando stop...


----------



## Xiux (7 Feb 2014)

Bankieros y la conga que? A por el máximo 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sr.anus (7 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Señores como va el partido?
> 
> Fuera del CP +20 y giro, esto no me gusta un pelo.



yo sigo pensando en los 1005x para esta tarde a poco que empujen los usanos. En cuanto san y tef rompan por arriba el rango en que se han encasillado de 0,25% pero para despues de comer. Todo esto opinion gacelera y siemprearcistah total


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

¿Alguien va a la conferencia anual de himbersores de Bestinver en Madrid? 
Es el lunes 3 de Marzo a las 17:00


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Bankieros y la conga que? A por el máximo
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



Romper 1,40 seria fantástico.... Significaría un nuevo impulso alcista según mi AT


----------



## Crash (7 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> OFFTOPIC WARNING pero es que me mata la curiosidad.
> Porque algunos tenéis el avatar bastante más grande??
> En el cuchitril de pixels que me dejan no puedo expresar mi capacidad artística en su totalidad!!



El tamaño no importa, sinó saber usarlo. inocho:
Y si no puede expresarse mediante su minúsculo "avatar", use su lengua.
Que postee mucho, quiero decir.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> yo sigo pensando en los 1005x para esta tarde a poco que empujen los usanos. En cuanto san y tef rompan por arriba el rango en que se han encasillado de 0,25% pero para despues de comer. Todo esto opinion gacelera y siemprearcistah total



Ese es el punto G de continuidad alcista, y que estoy esperando a tocar.

Pero antes como cosa personal, me gustaría un giro a la baja (no demasiado profundo) y luego toparriba.

En diario hemos superado el CP que tenía marcado y ha hecho un +20 y giro a la baja con fuerza, suele significar un día rojito. :

Eso sí, como lo supere me quedo aquí abajo viendo como sube el Sputnik y con cara alelao.


----------



## tarrito (7 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> OFFTOPIC WARNING pero es que me mata la curiosidad.
> Porque algunos tenéis el avatar bastante más grande??
> En el cuchitril de pixels que me dejan no puedo expresar mi capacidad artística en su totalidad!!



¿has pagado la cuota?
:fiufiu:

lo gestiona el pirata ... MP y te lo cuenta
:ouch:


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

Ha sido hablar y caer 30 puntos al rojo....estoy hecho un cenizo de cuidado.

Vamos PATO







yo te himboco!!!


----------



## sr.anus (7 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ha sido hablar y caer 30 puntos al rojo....estoy hecho un cenizo de cuidado.
> 
> Vamos PATO
> 
> ...









deja de invocar al pato guanoso y a pandoro


re-reversal


----------



## Durmiente (7 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> deja de invocar al pato guanoso y a pandoro
> 
> 
> re-reversal



Esa manera de utilizar el ordenador... no sé... me resultaría un poco incómoda...

creo yo


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Feb 2014)

bankinter suprando los 6€ menudo burbujon


----------



## Durmiente (7 Feb 2014)

Más que nada por las antorchas, claro


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

Crash dijo:


> El tamaño no importa, sinó saber usarlo. inocho:
> Y si no puede expresarse mediante su minúsculo "avatar", use su lengua.
> Que postee mucho, quiero decir.



Por eso veo a alguno por ahí en otros hilos que va poniendo post de dos palabras sin decir nada y se queda tan ancho.
Voy a tener que pasar por el hilo del catacrock para conseguir minipuntos


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ha sido hablar y caer 30 puntos al rojo....estoy hecho un cenizo de cuidado.
> 
> Vamos PATO
> 
> ...



poco vol en esta mini correccion en el fdax. me gustaria verlo un poquito mas arriba 930X antes de pensar en caidas mayores.

por cierto, gracias por compartir, yo al menos, he aprendido mucho con ud.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿has pagado la cuota?
> :fiufiu:
> 
> lo gestiona el pirata ... MP y te lo cuenta
> :ouch:



El Piata es el conseguidor del hilo por lo que veo ienso:
Sr. Pirata, acepta usted boobs por pixels?


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> poco vol en esta mini correccion en el fdax. me gustaria verlo un poquito mas arriba 930X antes de pensar en caidas mayores.
> 
> por cierto, gracias por compartir, yo al menos, he aprendido mucho con ud.



Llevamos más de 3 años aprendiendo unos de otros.....


No hablo de caídas mayores, sino de una mini corrección 200 puntos IBEX para poder ver de nuevo los 10 miles en todo su esplendor


----------



## Durmiente (7 Feb 2014)

Al ritmo que va esto, hoy cierra por encima de 10.000


----------



## decloban (7 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> El Piata es el conseguidor del hilo por lo que veo ienso:
> Sr. Pirata, acepta usted boobs por pixels?



Coño otra vez te has vuelto a cambiar el avatar, estate quietecito que con los cambios me resulta difícil caer en la cuenta quien es.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Coño otra vez te has vuelto a cambiar el avatar, estate quietecito que con los cambios me resulta difícil caer en la cuenta quien es.



Pues espera a que pueda meter más pixelacos algún día


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Feb 2014)

Buenas.

Pues yo ceo que el SP se ba para abajo...177X tienen la culpa.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Pues yo ceo que el SP se ba para abajo...177X tienen la culpa.



Hombre los futuros andan bastante verdecicos... 
A ver que pasa con los datos de empleo pero parece que los bullish están con ganas de cazar osos y que no van a hacer falta muchas excusas.


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> poco vol en esta mini correccion en el fdax. me gustaria verlo un poquito mas arriba 930X antes de pensar en caidas mayores.
> 
> por cierto, gracias por compartir, yo al menos, he aprendido mucho con ud.



Buen apunte. En el IBEX está pasando lo mismo, los leoncios no abren la billetera ni cuando sube ni cuando baja. Parece que esperan al último momento para pisar el acelerador en algún sentido, aunque dejar el IBEX por encima de 10000 daría muy buena publicidad en informativos y prensa dominical.
Hoy todos los vientos soplan a favor, normalmente debería subir y con velocidad. Al menos tal como veo yo que se han ordenado los satélites de Saturno.

Acabo de darle un vistazo a la prensa panameña y lo de sacyr mete miedo. Han suspendido las obras al completo, echaron 7000 a la calle hace 2 semanas y han despedido a los 1000 que quedaban en activo sin cobrar y cerrado todas las líneas de buses al canal.
No tienen ni un euro para seguir un minuto más de actividad, así no hay pulso que se pueda echar a nadie. O se bajan los pantalones o recogen los bártulos y pa casa.


El tamaño del avatar no debe ser por nº de post, ya que yo no soy muy promiscuo (ando en 1 al día de media). Para mí que es porque a Calopez le gustan más las señoritas carnosas que posteo. :


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hombre los futuros andan bastante verdecicos...
> A ver que pasa con los datos de empleo pero parece que los bullish están con ganas de cazar osos y que no van a hacer falta muchas excusas.



El 177x, antes soporte del SP, ahora es resistencia, y , o casualidades de la vida, coincide con el 38% del fibo de todo el último retroceso desde los máximos, cosa, que por cierto, le pasa también al IBEX en 10.000 justos. Y aquí estamos, esperando el dato del Paro en USA como otra excusa cualquiera...


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> El Piata es el conseguidor del hilo por lo que veo ienso:
> Sr. Pirata, acepta usted boobs por pixels?



No haga negocios con esa gente, o acabará usté fichado en comisaría un día de estos
Aléhate, que no hay un bloguero honrao.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

Veloooooteeeeee....

IPC brasileiro

y Producción Industrial Alemana...ahora volatilidad a tope


----------



## amago45 (7 Feb 2014)

segundo asalto del IBEX patrio a los 10.000


----------



## decloban (7 Feb 2014)

Lo del avatar creo que es mas por la antigüedad en el foro.

Y ahora pregunta, el IBEX supera los 10000, ¿próxima resistencia?


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

Meneíto pa rriba, María

(por cierto que bien se lee el hilo cuando no postean troles varios)


----------



## amago45 (7 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Veloooooteeeeee....
> 
> y Producción Industrial Alemana...ahora volatilidad a tope



el dato alemán no parece muy bueno ... ::::::


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

Ojo al dato alemán....OJO


----------



## Snowball (7 Feb 2014)

Hamijos,

¿A que hora es el dato de empleo USAno ?


----------



## tarrito (7 Feb 2014)

y el Jato?
ande se mete el minino :
missi misi misimisi









:baba:


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ojo al dato alemán....OJO



Los futuros alemanes parece que ya lo habían descontado, no se ha notado

venga, que viene Pepón

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 12:07 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> y el Jato?
> ande se mete el minino :
> missi misi misimisi
> 
> ...



jesús, ahora ya sé porque usted tiene el avatar grande
madre mía, el hambre que me ha entrado :baba:


----------



## amago45 (7 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ojo al dato alemán....OJO



;-)
son bajadas sanas, el invierno y tal ... ... circulen circulen

Ya en serio, si podría ser una ralentización de la locomotora alemana, y lo que ello conlleva de empresas del entorno europeo dependientes de la industria alemana ... ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

A 3D Systems le han asignado una patente nueva:

3D Systems Corporation : 3D Systems Assigned Patent | 4-Traders

United States Patent: 8642692

No se si tendrá algún efecto real sobre la cotización pero de momento en premarket está subiendo entorno al 2%



Tono dijo:


> No haga negocios con esa gente, o acabará usté fichado en comisaría un día de estos
> Aléhate, que no hay un bloguero honrao.



Siempre me lo decían en casa: "El mejor bloguero, el baneao" pero el pisel es el pisel oyga...


----------



## decloban (7 Feb 2014)

Por cierto hace tiempo que no se habla de otro chicharro, Nicolas Correa NEA y entrando manos fuertes.


----------



## amago45 (7 Feb 2014)

Por cierto, que grande es Blai5
@Blai5_ "Aunque ayer se desinfló, otro ejemplo de oportunidad con Koncorde y Patrón Espejo, en este caso con ETF #COFFEE +40% "


----------



## decloban (7 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Por cierto, que grande es Blai5



Blai5 no es grande por acertar o no sino por hacer libre sus indicadores y screeners. Nada de vender sistemas por 3000€ como algún que otro troll ha comentado en este foro.

El que comparta sus conocimientos si nada a cambio es digno de admirar.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

Los datos desgranados no son tan malos y tal..a esperar a las 14:30

https://www-genesis.destatis.de/gen...ous&levelindex=2&levelid=1391771415428&step=2


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> El 177x, antes soporte del SP, ahora es resistencia, y , o casualidades de la vida, coincide con el 38% del fibo de todo el último retroceso desde los máximos, cosa, que por cierto, le pasa también al IBEX en 10.000 justos. Y aquí estamos, esperando el dato del Paro en USA como otra excusa cualquiera...



Le voy a decir lo que va a pasar. El ibex se va a quedar zascandileando en los 10.000 hasta el dato de empleo usano que será bien aceptado.
Ibex arriba, tarde de gloria, fin de semana de periódicos hablando de como ha remontado la bolsa.


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

vamos coño, que está a punto de caramelo 
que alguien busque a la UPton que estamos ante una emergencia


----------



## decloban (7 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> vamos coño, que está a punto de caramelo
> que alguien busque a la UPton que estamos ante una emergencia



Sus deseos son ordenes


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Le voy a decir lo que va a pasar. El ibex se va a quedar zascandileando en los 10.000 hasta el dato de empleo usano que será bien aceptado.
> Ibex arriba, tarde de gloria, fin de semana de periódicos hablando de como ha remontado la bolsa.




ehhhhh

que la foto de los toreros y la coletilla de tarde de gloria tiene patente *©Tono*


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> vamos coño, que está a punto de caramelo
> que alguien busque a la UPton que estamos ante una emergencia




Venga!! Una en verde para que no se diga!!


----------



## napartarra (7 Feb 2014)

pues tiene pinta, por lo que decis, de que esto va a ser un poco aburriiiiido.


----------



## amago45 (7 Feb 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ehhhhh
> 
> que la foto de los toreros y la coletilla de tarde de gloria tiene patente *©Tono*



Le pido disculpas. Quería decir tarde arribista:


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Le pido disculpas. Quería decir tarde arribista:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




:8::8:
casi mejor que ponga los toreros, le cedo el copyright

esas afotos en spoiler coño, que hieren sensibilidades

UPton está yudando, venga que nos vamos :Baile:


----------



## decloban (7 Feb 2014)

Resumen de estas dos semanas.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

Estamos chocando una y otra vez con CPS+20 y nos giramos. Cargando pilas en esa zona......

El movimiento debe ser brusco y muy amplio.


----------



## inversobres (7 Feb 2014)

Cuanta modestia hay por aqui ultimamente. Penita pena.

Fran, te leo en el blog, esto ya es totalmente guardero.

10.1xx para hoy.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Cuanta modestia hay por aqui ultimamente. Penita pena.
> 
> Fran, te leo en el blog, esto ya es totalmente guardero.
> 
> 10.1xx para hoy.



Hay días y días....hoy parece esto más agradable.

Me gustaría que ese 10.1xx fuera el lunes o martes..que salte ayer de una forma bastante mariquita.


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

Parece que los USA se ponen en standby en espera de noticias.

if there was good news la tarde se pondría preciosa

Nos vemos después de comer, Fran un placer haberle tenido de contertulio (y sin moscas cojoneras que postean a la velocidad de una ametralladora, ya me entiende)


----------



## napartarra (7 Feb 2014)

Sabadell me está troleando.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Feb 2014)

Bueno, buen provecho a todos, parece que se está prepaando todo el mundo para la tarde.


----------



## James Bond (7 Feb 2014)

Amadeus es el valor 'favorito' para los grandes fondos de renta variable española


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2014)

Como dije, ahí van las ANAs a cerrar el gap mañanero :Aplauso:

¿Algún afortunado con aperam? +13%

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 13:38 ----------

Por cierto, me extraña que Ane no haya dicho nada. Hay espejo en koncorde en Duro Felguera, subo un rápido análisis:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Feb 2014)

Buenos verdes dias,

vamos con ese dato usano que sea todo lo bueno posible y remonten el sp a los 1900 puntos para finales de marzo. Vamonos arcistasssssssssssss.

MMjr muchas gracias por compartir el blog casi a diario.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 13:51 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Cuanta modestia hay por aqui ultimamente. Penita pena.
> 
> Fran, te leo en el blog, esto ya es totalmente guardero.
> 
> 10.1xx para hoy.



Hombre, el que se sienta a la derecha del sargento, pero si guano ha habido estos dias, tampoco se queje que hemos tenido unas jornadas donde el rojo lo dominaba todo. De un poco de cuartelillo a los arcistasss al menos hasta los 1900 puntazos del sp500.

Que haya racion para todos, eso es lo importante.


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos verdes dias,
> 
> vamos con ese dato usano que sea todo lo bueno posible y remonten el sp a los 1900 puntos para finales de marzo. Vamonos arcistasssssssssssss.
> 
> ...



Me han enviado un privado diciendo que te habían largado de comercial de BMW ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso: que capullos con algunos del foro 8:

Les he dicho que no me lo creo, que eres de Sanchi-Guarro, que te gusta conocer el barrio y que gastas Audi (viejo pero Audi al fin y al cabo).

Entra largo, no te arrepentirás ::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Feb 2014)

http://chart.finance.yahoo.com/z?s=POT&t=3m&q=l&l=on&z=l&c=SDF.DE&a=v&p=s&lang=es-ES&region=ES







Nuestro rival despierta :Baile:.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 14:03 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Me han enviado un privado diciendo que te habían largado de comercial de BMW ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso: que capullos con algunos del foro 8:
> 
> Les he dicho que no me lo creo, que eres de Sanchi-Guarro, que te gusta conocer el barrio y que gastas Audi (viejo pero Audi al fin y al cabo).
> 
> Entra largo, no te arrepentirás ::::::



Ya sabe sargento no entraba ni un jambo, ahora los premium se compran lexus o han vuelto a mercedes, por no decir que tesla lo esta reventando en VdBB-premium.

El audi 80 lo dejo para el finde, entre semana saco el corsa xri que le he cambiado el latiguillo y aun puedo tirar de freno de mano. 

Ya compre por ESPAÑA matildes y hoy unas pocas walter kluwers gracias al OoM, cuando venda las potasas a 26 merkel comprare daimler y . No quiero na mas.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 14:15 ----------

Volvamos a los frios datos...



> Nada nuevo esperaba del BCE y nada hubo. Lo que sí conocimos ayer fueron los resultados de Vinci, la principal concesionaria francesa de autopistas. Y aquí sí hubo una buena indicación de cómo van las cosas para economía europea. Por las autopistas francesas no circulan solamente los automóviles de turismo franceses, sino también todos los camiones que transportan mercancías desde España y Francia hasta Holanda, Italia o Alemania, y viceversa.
> 
> El tráfico de camiones en las autopistas de peaje es un dato real, incontestable, de los que a mí me gustan, que nos da una buena indicación de la evolución de la actividad económica. Y por segundo trimestre consecutivo registró crecimientos positivos, tras varios años de continuada caída.
> 
> Más atención al número de camiones que pagan peaje y menos cábalas sobre qué va hacer el BCE.


----------



## amago45 (7 Feb 2014)

A comer, con el rabillo del ojo mirando el dato usano de paro de las 2.30
Pepón, yo te invoco !!!


----------



## Xiux (7 Feb 2014)

Bankieros, os dejo pero no olvidar de llevarla a 1,4

y las Realias por lo menos por encima de 1,1

A disfrutar de una laconada ahora mismo

Besos y Abrazos ( los 1eros paras las Kates del foro)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Feb 2014)

Se está preparando una buena....


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

alguien ha dicho cerveza? llegan datos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Feb 2014)

Volatilidad en camino, aprieten sus sl que los brokers tienen hijos que alimentar.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Feb 2014)

El primer arreón suele ser de mosqueo. Me temo lo peor....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Feb 2014)

here we go!


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2014)

madre de dios


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Feb 2014)

Velote rojo...¿El de mosqueo?


----------



## Krim (7 Feb 2014)

Trooooooooooolling!!!


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

tranquilos es solo la punta, el resto es para empujar


----------



## lokeno100 (7 Feb 2014)

menudos bandazos que está dando la bolsa hoy


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Feb 2014)

La tasa de desempleo en EEUU cayó una décima en enero hasta el 6,6% desde el 6,7% de un mes antes. Se crearon 113.000 puestos de trabajo, por debajo de los 180.000 que preveían los expertos de Bloomberg, aunque es casi el doble que los 75.000 que se crearon en diciembre en dato revisado.

Leer más: EEUU: La tasa de paro cae en enero hasta el 6,6% - elEconomista.es EEUU: La tasa de paro cae en enero hasta el 6,6% - elEconomista.es

Datos malibuenos o buenimalos. Para operar cortilargo, claro.


----------



## Misterio (7 Feb 2014)

En USA llevan mal que se crean menos puestos de trabajo de los que se esperan, aquí se celebra de que en enero hay menos parados que otros eneros. Diferencias.


----------



## Krim (7 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> La tasa de desempleo en EEUU cayó una décima en enero hasta el 6,6% desde el 6,7% de un mes antes. Se crearon 113.000 puestos de trabajo, por debajo de los 180.000 que preveían los expertos de Bloomberg, aunque es casi el doble que los 75.000 que se crearon en diciembre en dato revisado.
> 
> Leer más: EEUU: La tasa de paro cae en enero hasta el 6,6% - elEconomista.es EEUU: La tasa de paro cae en enero hasta el 6,6% - elEconomista.es
> 
> Datos malibuenos o buenimalos. Para operar cortilargo, claro.



Hezta klaro. Los haztutos mercadoz los hanalizan y en funsión de ezo los himbersores toman posiziones. Mercado eficiente y tal .


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

Los osos se baten en retirada!!!

a por ellos, hoy no hacemos prisioneros!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Feb 2014)

8 minutos despues en el mismo punto y los brokers ya pueden darle de comer a sus hijos y les queda algo para el HOT.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Feb 2014)

Bueno, ya paso. Parece que no se ha roto nada.


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

Le he clavado una flecha en culo a Obelix
no huyas cobarrrrrrrdeeee!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Feb 2014)

Es viernes y ya han pasado los datos, ahora a lo importante. Videos, links a peliculas, boobies, reviews de PAU.listano del DREAMS...


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

No se confíe y se embriague, que es el momento que aprovechan las chicas con nuez para hacer de las suyas


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es viernes y ya han pasado los datos, ahora a lo importante. Videos, links a peliculas, boobies, reviews de PAU.listano del DREAMS...




Dreams??ienso:

Ese es un antro de Madrid para guiris, en perpendicular a Arenal, nada interesante..más interesante seguro es alguna historia suya en el Dreamers de Marbella:Baile:


Por cierto....

VELOTES VERDESSSSSSSSSSS

AMONOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:XX::XX:


----------



## sr.anus (7 Feb 2014)

dia perfecto de trabajo y ahora a tomar cerves con pepon


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No se confíe y se embriague, que es el momento que aprovechan las chicas con nuez para hacer de las suyas



A las 11 cerre el broker, pase lo que pase lo vere el lunes si es que el mundo aun continua.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 14:48 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Dreams??ienso:
> 
> Ese es un antro de Madrid para guiris, en perpendicular a Arenal, nada interesante..más interesante seguro es alguna historia suya en el Dreamers de Marbella:Baile:
> 
> ...



No se haga el longui, no es asi como le cambiaron al HOT¿?


----------



## Krim (7 Feb 2014)

Fraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, que a este paso activamos el doble suelo de las narices!! ¡¡Y de la forma más épica posible!


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

ande vaaaaaannnn?


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

¿sacyr en rojo?


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Dreams??ienso:
> 
> Ese es un antro de Madrid para guiris, en perpendicular a Arenal, nada interesante..más interesante seguro es alguna historia suya en el Dreamers de Marbella:Baile:
> 
> ...



Hacía tiempo que no iba por allí, el otro día entramos por aquello de "posss ya que estamos en esta calle...". Lo de la entrada + copa a 6€ está bien, pero que hubiera que pagar suplemento para que te den ron cacique me dejó :::: x1000 

Más que nada porque no se me ocurre ningún ron más barato a no ser que sea hacendado...


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Fraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, que a este paso activamos el doble suelo de las narices!! ¡¡Y de la forma más épica posible!



épica la suya
la mía era esconderme en lo más profundo de la trinchera con solo oir la palabra Teddy bear


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Feb 2014)

menuda troleada en fdax. lo han bajado hasta los 922X, y ahora mismo a ostias en rango 9300 - 9320


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2014)

Las Anas atacando máximos del día y a 20 centimillos de cerrar el gap, jrande!

Eso sí, esta mañana a más de uno se le ha tenido que poner el ojete de blandiblú 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Feb 2014)

Yo ya acabo por hoy, les leo entre lineas esta tarde. Suerte y al toro, por ESPAÑA coño.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Feb 2014)

hora de perrear. 

be happy y disfruten de las pequeñas cosas

[YOUTUBE]5CZe8txKC3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Topongo (7 Feb 2014)

Vamos Sabadelianos! hay que superar el 2,26 cuanto antes!


----------



## inversobres (7 Feb 2014)

Un puñetero mensaje en un mes y a lo mejor acierto. Despues de decenas de paginas vacias.

Fran, veremos a ver la tarde.


----------



## Eurocrack (7 Feb 2014)

Las BBVA rompiendo los 9,02 Venga arriba!!


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

Estamos en una resistencia importante, ahora mismo me interesa el cierre. 10.058 , que parecía lejos hace dos días, como dije en el blog están aquí. A ver como lo torean


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A las 11 cerre el broker, pase lo que pase lo vere el lunes si es que el mundo aun continua.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 14:48 ----------
> 
> ...



Hace años que no piso.... Pero qué yo sepa el Hot sigue siendo hot... Al menos hace un par de años. 

Mi jefe estaba obsesionado con pedir el pasaporte o id a las que decían eran rusas. 

Decía que las verdaderas rusas están en Moscú... Que las que se hacen llamar rusas eran de Ucrania, Bielorrusia.... Etc.... Todo un profesional. 
Antes era una discoteca.... Llamada bocaccio. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alimon (7 Feb 2014)

Su puta madre.

12 millones de titulos en bankia a 1,40.

Me salgo, que me da para una buena cena con toda la familia,primos includos.


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Su puta madre.
> 
> 12 millones de titulos en bankia a 1,40.
> 
> Me salgo, que me da para una buena cena con toda la familia,primos includos.



No me sea gacela..... 

Y lo que se suele decir, enhorabuena por las plusvis.!!


----------



## Topongo (7 Feb 2014)

Acojonante lo que esta costando el 26 en SAB, alguine sabe por qué tiene las posis... yo no tenía nada en ese punto...


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Acojonante lo que esta costando el 26 en SAB, alguine sabe por qué tiene las posis... yo no tenía nada en ese punto...



Me pillas desde el móvil..... 

No lo puedo ver.... Pero vamos, que todo arriba.... Vamos coño!!! 

A por los 10.100!!


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

Me voy a dormir la siesta, las aguas fluyen tranquilas



paulistano dijo:


> Me pillas desde el móvil.....
> 
> No lo puedo ver.... Pero vamos, que todo arriba.... Vamos coño!!!
> 
> A por los 10.100!!



No tengas prisa, de momento no ha entrado mucho volumen en la bolsa en general.
El cierre es el que tiene que rozar el 10100 y quemando todo el papel.

por cierto, ahora que sigo más cerca el SAN por motivos obvios (lo mismo el BBVA porque son espejos)... que pedazo de tramposos que son, para robar ahí hay que ir con pies de plomo. Increíble como buscan las debilidades de las gacelas.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Feb 2014)

Bueno, hoy tengo el honor de cabalgar a lomos de la que peor va en el IBEX: Enagas. Menos mal que la diversificación nos mantiene la cuenta en verde.
Amohhhh alcistillas, a por los 10.100, aunque sea a las 5,35.
Y Bankia como un tiro. Enhorabuena y muevan esa conga.


----------



## Topongo (7 Feb 2014)

Ing caido no?

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 16:08 ----------

Ing ha vuelto en SAB superado el 26


----------



## Namreir (7 Feb 2014)

El bono esta por debajo del 3, 6%

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Feb 2014)

parece que no pueden con la resistencia Fran


----------



## Se vende (7 Feb 2014)

Pepón vuelveeeee, no te vayas a ir y nos dejas la faena a medias.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2014)

Pandoro me parece que tiene nuevas remesas de victimas...

No para el hombre,


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

Veremos VM la semana la teníamos prevista parriba tocando los 10 mil . ahora pull para coger impulso. Tenemos el IFC por los suelos ...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Veremos VM la semana la teníamos prevista parriba tocando los 10 mil . ahora pull para coger impulso. Tenemos el IFC por los suelos ...



Si volvemos a los 1740 e incluso plus ultra , ¿es digerible?


----------



## Chila (7 Feb 2014)

¿hay alguna noticia respecto al acero? Porque hoy peponean...
Gowex como siempre, un gustazo.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si volvemos a los 1740 e incluso plus ultra , ¿es digerible?



Tendría que mirar SP el límite en IBEX es96xx. Luego que estoy en la calle


----------



## mpbk (7 Feb 2014)

he cerrado largos dow, con +143 pips de prfit, os acordáis de la entrada no?

bueno me ha saltado el profit con la barrida arriba de las 14.30h


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

Mira que algunos os ponéis a veces agonías... 
El Ibex está acabando la semana por encima de 10.000, S&P, DJA y Nasdaq recuperando las perdidas de toda la semana y todavía estamos invocando a pandoro como si se fuera a abrir el cielo y tragarse la tierra...
Algunos necesitáis relajaros un poco y poner el piloto automático


----------



## mpbk (7 Feb 2014)

leed mi firma, el dax si aguanta minimos semanales ya tenemos la subida a máximos garantizada.


----------



## Galifrey (7 Feb 2014)

Caf se está poniendo facilona...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> leed mi firma, el dax si aguanta minimos semanales ya tenemos la subida a máximos garantizada.



Desde el desconocimiento absoluto pero este rebote del Ibex pudiera ser una onda B con objetivo 10.200 - 300, para continuar con una onda C a cerrar el gap del 19 de diciembre o incluso visitar los 9.272.


----------



## romanrdgz (7 Feb 2014)

Arcelor dio resultados y al parecer un 23% o asi de beneficios más de los esperados. Desgraciadamente, se ha enfriado el subidón de la apertura. Qué valor más troll, coño! ::


----------



## sr.anus (7 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bueno, hoy tengo el honor de cabalgar a lomos de la que peor va en el IBEX: Enagas. Menos mal que la diversificación nos mantiene la cuenta en verde.
> Amohhhh alcistillas, a por los 10.100, aunque sea a las 5,35.
> Y Bankia como un tiro. Enhorabuena y muevan esa conga.



No vemos con los mismo ojos enagas, mientras las demas se iban por el barranco enagas a ido poco a poco subiendo, y despues de superar los 20 euros el cielo es el limite :Baile::Baile:


Hago un amago de attentionwhorismo y como deciamos, hemos esperado para despues de comer para romper los 10k. Mis san y tef ya estan en verde radiactivo, mis acciona rompiendome el culete, y las enagases las tengo para mis nietos en verde Feliz fin de semana,

p.D donde estaba el hot, cerca del museo de cera?


----------



## Topongo (7 Feb 2014)

Toda enagas comprada por debajo de 20 es oro... (en mi opinión) ya no les digo las de 18 y asi.
Creo que a nada que empiecen a poner tarifazos y mierdas en el gas tenemos una REE 2.0


----------



## Se vende (7 Feb 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Arcelor dio resultados y al parecer un 23% o asi de beneficios más de los esperados. Desgraciadamente, se ha enfriado el subidón de la apertura. Qué valor más troll, coño! ::



El grupo siderúrgico ArcelorMittal ha registrado pérdidas por importe neto de 2.545 millones de dólares (1.871 millones de euros) al cierre del ejercicio 2013, lo que supone una reducción del 24% respecto a los 'números rojos' correspondientes al ejercicio 2012, informó la multinacional.


----------



## amago45 (7 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿hay alguna noticia respecto al acero? Porque hoy peponean...
> Gowex como siempre, un gustazo.



Arcelor presentó unos resultados trimestrales decentes ... 8:8:8:


----------



## Topongo (7 Feb 2014)

Otro glorioso dia para los Sabadelianos (por el momento) , a este paso el lunes,martes si acompaña la cosa nos cargamos el 2,3 y luego el cielo...


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2014)

Sé que de pesado alguno me considerará un troll como el jato, pero lo de Acciona es increible, la gráfica de hoy parece la subida al Tourmalet: empinada y sin descanso. 

Sin embargo, hoy han salido varias noticias negativas para la empresa, con que si se han volcado mucho en las renovables y el gobierno les pega un palo con la última reforma, blablabla. ¿podría algún experto en AF explciarme hasta qué punto le afectaría al valor de la acción? Es decir, que yo sepa Acciona tiene mucho más que renovables; es constructora, naviera y hasta es la matriz de bestinver 8:


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

Sí Sr. Anus, justo al lado. 

De hecho hubo rumores de que iban a ampliar el hotel cogiendo parte del museo de cera. 

Amonoh!! 



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 17:03 ----------

Brutal lucha en bankia con el 1,40.....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alimon (7 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Sí Sr. Anus, justo al lado.
> 
> De hecho hubo rumores de que iban a ampliar el hotel cogiendo parte del museo de cera.
> 
> ...




Yo como dije, me he salido a 1,398.

Pero tengo un ojo en el tiempo real de bankia y una orden puesta si salta a 1,401.

Pero es mucho mucho muchisimo papel,y salvo que sea una posición trampa no la van a volar hoy. El lunes será otra historia.


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

Estoy contigo.... Vamos a pensar... No es mala opción vender antes.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Feb 2014)

Vaya festín me he perdido hoy en bankia. 

Es una de las cosas que estoy aprendiendo gracias a este foro. Me precipito y sobreopero. Relaxing coño! Relaxing!

Pues eso, que es una maravilla la diversidad de opiniones que aquí se dan y algunos piques de vez en cuando tb vienen bien y tiene su gracia.

Si nuestra putita favorita rompe los 1,40 yo me vuelvo a dar otro viaje


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

Lleva un volumen cojonudo.... Bueno señores dejo el sofá y me voy al monitor a ver posis.... Igual doy una orden y vuelo los 1,40.....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 17:18 ----------

Antes preguntaban por posis del sabadell...

Neutras, 125k títulos en las cinco del ask y del bid.


Bankia es un espectáculo.

1000k contra 13000k:Aplauso:


Yo me quedo dentro....vamos con margen:bla:


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

Cabroncetes... Estos nunca pierden 

Lenovo Group Limited : Google to own $750 million Lenovo stake after Motorola deal closes: HK exchange | 4-Traders


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

Ojo al cierre que se nos puede ir muy alto :Baile:

Hagánme sitio en el avión que también quiero ir al Hot a bailar la muiñeira


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

Parece que le ha entrado vértigo al ibex....


----------



## ane agurain (7 Feb 2014)

moodys +16.6% de beneficio


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Parece que le ha entrado vértigo al ibex....



¿vértigo? los 10070 garantizados, ahora que quemen papel hacia arriba :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

en la subasta de bankia hay 24 millones en el 1,40....casi na....


----------



## alimon (7 Feb 2014)

Pero que mierda hacen en Tubacex en la subasta por diosssss

Amplian autocartera 2 socios y me la tiran.

que HDLGP, le han metido un -4% en subasta, y la han llegado a bajar a un -9%.

Luego dicen que es un mercado transparente y no manipulado.......


9 millones de títulos en la subasta, en un valor que había movido 500.000 en todo el día. El cuidador puede estar contento, si señor.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

Pues con la tontería me he cascado casi un 3% en bankinter desde que entré esta mañana en rojo :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

Bankia, hoy...tercer día con más volumen de los últimos tres o cuatro meses....

Haciendo una figura prácticamente calcada a la del Sabadell.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 17:37 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Pues con la tontería me he cascado casi un 3% en bankinter desde que entré esta mañana en rojo :Aplauso:




Esas me duelen....a 5,15 entré la semana pasada.

Y fueltecito...el reward habría sido cojonudo.


----------



## Antigona (7 Feb 2014)

Vuelvo por fin again al calor del verde del Ibex, como una puta y ahora que voy ganando. 

Pues eso, he entrado más o menos en los mínimos de la corrección porque no esperaba que cubriese el hueco de los 9440, así que sobre 9750 ya estaba entrando.

Voy con Acciona, BBVA, Iberdrola, Mapfre, Acerinox, Mediaset, Telefonica... :XX::XX::XX:

Apalancado hasta las cejas :::: Por el momento unos ciertos k de beneficio, se supone que hoy ha roto resistencia en 10054 ¿? O eso he leído, como lo veis para el lunes? Fin de la corrección y fiesta hacia arriba?


----------



## ane agurain (7 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Pero que mierda hacen en Tubacex en la subasta por diosssss
> 
> Amplian autocartera 2 socios y me la tiran.
> 
> ...



como hace 2 días


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Bankia, hoy...tercer día con más volumen de los últimos tres o cuatro meses....
> 
> Haciendo una figura prácticamente calcada a la del Sabadell.
> 
> ...



Es usted muy nervioso, de todas formas no parece que le vaya mal.


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Vuelvo por fin again al calor del verde del Ibex, como una puta y ahora que voy ganando.
> 
> Pues eso, he entrado más o menos en los mínimos de la corrección porque no esperaba que cubriese el hueco de los 9440, así que sobre 9750 ya estaba entrando.
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (7 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Pero que mierda hacen en Tubacex en la subasta por diosssss
> 
> Amplian autocartera 2 socios y me la tiran.
> 
> ...



igual que hace 2 días


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Bankia, hoy...tercer día con más volumen de los últimos tres o cuatro meses....
> 
> Haciendo una figura prácticamente calcada a la del Sabadell.
> 
> ...



¿Se acuerda de cuando me felicitó por mi salida de BKT a 5.4x? ::


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Es usted muy nervioso, de todas formas no parece que le vaya mal.



No es que sea nervioso, que también, lo que pasa es que me marco un nivel mínimo de plusvalías una vez la acción va en beneficios.

Las bkt las vendí en dos paquetes, uno en 40 y otro en 50.

Las órdenes dadas cuando estaban un 2% más arriba...y en sendos velotes me las saltaron.

Pero bueno, no estaría ahora en Sabadell (3%) y bankia (3,4%), el que no se consuela...:rolleye:


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> igual que hace 2 días



Supongo que con tanto mensaje no lo ha leido, dejé por ahí una gráfica de Felguera, ha visto el espejo?


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

Buen cierre en 10072.
Me parece que los osos se mantendrán apartados al menos otras dos sesiones. 

Hannibal, preguntabas por Acciona.
Justo el día antes de entrar tú colgué la noticia de cómo le afectaba el tema de los recortes. Ni más ni menos que se le comen TODO el beneficio neto previsto para este año, más claro agua.
Otra que no tocaría ni con un palo sería a Sacyr. 

(tengo más ignorados en esta página que post normales, qué bárbaro)


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Se acuerda de cuando me felicitó por mi salida de BKT a 5.4x? ::



Nos falló el timing....imagínate haberlas pillado en el estirón bueno...en fin...nos merecemos que nos den de hostias:XX::XX:


----------



## Antigona (7 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Es usted muy nervioso, de todas formas no parece que le vaya mal.



Es que lo más difícil para el inversor principiante es sin duda la disciplina y saber fijar la amplitud de la operación: Stop, Target profit si lo hay, y una vez fijados estos, respetarlos.

Si se dejan correr las ganancias, no precipitarse y vender antes de tiempo, tener un target profit orientativo al menos en mente y respetarlo. Siempre hay que entrar con una idea de objetivo de subida, si no ¿por qué entramos?

El stop loss lo mismo, aunque veamos que el mercado está bajando, si en su día lo pusimos y sabemos por qué, respetarlo, si era solo orientativo no dejarse dominar por el pánico y ver si ha cambiado la tendencia.

Es mi modesta opinión, no de un winner, si no de un losser que ha perdido mucho dinero en bolsa, y ha dejado de ganar por no tener disciplina.

A la hora de entrar, disciplina, no entrar por que sí. A la hora de salir ganando, disciplina, no salir por que sí. A la hora de salir perdiendo, disciplina, asumir la derrota cuando sea inevitable y más conveniente.

Y sobretodo, recordar esto: la bolsa ABRE TODOS los días (laborables se entiende). Me ha costado mucho adquirir eso pero al final funciona y es que todos los días cotizando es mucho cotizar...

Modesta opinión de un pésimo trader ::, que luego hasta a mí me cuesta respetar.

(Esto no es para hacer intradía, que yo considero que hay mejores productos que las acciones, después de haberlo probado yo mismo, con las cuales a menos que estemos hablando de entrar con cantidades muy importantes se nos van muchos puntos en la comisión los cuales para la operación intradía a secas son vitales...)


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2014)

Le han metido mucha zapatilla a esto a final de esta semana

Se nos viene Pepon encima


----------



## Antigona (7 Feb 2014)

Por cierto aprovecho para sondear:

1. ¿Operáis con cfds o con acciones?
2. ¿Qué broker utilizáis?

Yo he pasado por Bankinter, no demasiado malo para las acciones, R4, buenos precios para acciones plataforma pésima, y ahora estoy con IGMarkets, según cuánto vayas a operar son algo caros, pero la plataforma me gusta. ¿Alguna recomendación para estas dos cosas? Porque en IG lo malo es que sólo tienen CFDs.


----------



## alimon (7 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> igual que hace 2 días



Segun veo, hace 2 días lo que se hizo fue con mas de 10 veces menos capital. 

Lo de hoy me parece una auténtica burrada, y más en un valor que hasta ahora no era considerado (al menos por mi) como un "chicharro" al uso.

Veremos comunicaciones de la CNMW,pero vamos, para salirse cuanto antes, estos juegos en este tipo de valores no me gustan. Para eso ya tengo EZE, Prisas, AMP, y demás morralla.


30 millones de € viene siendo casi el capital que mueve TUB en 1 mes, movido en 5 minutos de subasta.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buen cierre en 10072.
> Me parece que los osos se mantendrán apartados al menos otras dos sesiones.
> 
> Hannibal, preguntabas por Acciona.
> ...



Gracias, es que la subida de ayer y la escalada de hoy tras el gap a la baja me había desconcertado y estaba pensando en quedármelas un tiempo.

Sigo pensando que mínimo los 49 merkels debe sobrepasarlos; de momento aprovecho para ponerle un SL bien ceñidito y salirme con unas mínimas plusvis. Si no hacen otro gapazo a la baja como hoy, claro ::

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 17:58 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Nos falló el timing....imagínate haberlas pillado en el estirón bueno...en fin...nos merecemos que nos den de hostias:XX::XX:



Se aprovechan bien del miedo los mamones. Y que lo hagan conmigo que soy una gacelilla pase, pero con ustec que puede mover la mitad del continuo a su antojo... :XX:


----------



## Antigona (7 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Gracias, es que la subida de ayer y la escalada de hoy tras el gap a la baja me había desconcertado y estaba pensando en quedármelas un tiempo.
> 
> Sigo pensando que mínimo los 49 merkels debe sobrepasarlos; de momento aprovecho para ponerle un SL bien ceñidito y salirme con unas mínimas plusvis. Si no hacen otro gapazo a la baja como hoy, claro ::



¿Y por qué no inviertes la idea?

La noticia de las renovables ya ha pasado, ya la ha digerido, el Ibex está posiblemente camino de subir, Acciona es de los valores que menos ha subido desde los mínimos del año pasado, no veo por qué no va más bien a intentar atacar resistencias que a ponerse ahora a llorar por una noticia que tiene varios días y cuyo efecto quizás ya esté descontado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> no me dejes con la intriga, ¿quien acuño el termino?
> 
> me voy a hacer un poco de deporte
> 
> ...



Se lo he leido a Mauldin y tb a zerohedge, no se en realidad quien lo uso primero

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Feb 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Por cierto aprovecho para sondear:
> 
> 1. ¿Operáis con cfds o con acciones?
> 2. ¿Qué broker utilizáis?
> ...



Opero con acciones. Con CFDs no tengo ni idea.
Opero con Bankinter y con ING. Para el uso que hago, me apaño bien.


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Opero con acciones. Con CFDs no tengo ni idea.
> Opero con Bankinter y con ING. Para el uso que hago, me apaño bien.




Y añada que junto conmigo, es usted un crack en los warrants putinocho:

:XX::XX::XX:


Aún me duelen, Tío Masclet, aún me duelen....::::


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no inviertes la idea?
> 
> La noticia de las renovables ya ha pasado, ya la ha digerido, el Ibex está posiblemente camino de subir, Acciona es de los valores que menos ha subido desde los mínimos del año pasado, no veo por qué no va más bien a intentar atacar resistencias que a ponerse ahora a llorar por una noticia que tiene varios días y cuyo efecto quizás ya esté descontado.



Y yo entré después del gap a la baja que provocó la noticia, por lo que mi entrada en teoría no ha sido mala y en teoría, el "impacto inicial" está descontado.

Pero es que no hablamos de que ahora vayan a ganar 20 en vez de 50, no. Es que hablamos que entrarán en unos números rojos importantes:

_Por un lado, el último recorte a las ayudas a renovables propinado por el Gobierno acarreará unas pérdidas para Acciona de 250 millones. Esto podría meter en números negativos a la constructora y energética que, ya que hasta septiembre Acciona sólo sacó limpios 75 millones._

Acciona, entre todos la mataron

Acciona paga cara su incursión en la energía - elEconomista.es

Por otro lado, las 2 noticias son de hoy. Si aplicamos lo del sentimiento contrario y tal... ienso:ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Y añada que junto conmigo, es usted un crack en los warrants putinocho:
> 
> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Las cagadas más grandes de la historia. Qué atrevida es la ignorancia.::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

Hannibal, si quieres apostar por algo más seguro, ahí tienes a ferrovial en la que entraste creo recordar conmigo, si bien yo piramidé a la baja después.

Con los dividendos ya la llevo en +11% en dos meses, ha recuperado 40cmt estos dos días y con el IBEX en 10200 tocará los 15 de nuevo para seguir arriba. Fundamentales impecables, contratos por todos los lados.


----------



## alimon (7 Feb 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Por cierto aprovecho para sondear:
> 
> 1. ¿Operáis con cfds o con acciones?
> 2. ¿Qué broker utilizáis?
> ...





1. Opero acciones, CFDs, futuros y fondos (en otra cuenta). Principalmente CFDs para corto y acciones para medio/largo. Los futuros los suelo usar para cubrir posición.

2. Renta 4, para lo bueno y para lo malo. Pero es que tiene toda la gama de productos que opero y el resto no. Eso si, en CFDs que uso mucho, está muy cortito y me estoy mirando otros.


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

Os traigo una nueva empresa, esta vez para ellas

Bolsos de Lujo

Coach

Coach :: Valentines's day

Lleva una caída del 40% desde máximos y todo porque porque ha dejado de crecer durante el ultimo año, me parece excesivo.Ya no solo es que el negocio sea impresionante es que no tienen deuda, cuentan con mas de 1000 mill de caja y año tras año recompran acciones.

Pero es que si nos vamos a un negocio comparable,cotizan al doble

Prada

Hagan felices a sus mujeres..gastense las plusvalias de la bolsa en bolsos para la parienta

Mirar cuanta felicidad desprende enseñándonos su colección...

[YOUTUBE]lgVCHFnivnw[/YOUTUBE]

Moraleja: Nunca hay suficientes bolsos, háganse accionistas


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hannibal, si quieres apostar por algo más seguro, ahí tienes a ferrovial en la que entraste creo recordar conmigo, si bien yo piramidé a la baja después.
> 
> Con los dividendos ya la llevo en +11% en dos meses, ha recuperado 40cmt estos dos días y con el IBEX en 10200 tocará los 15 de nuevo para seguir arriba. Fundamentales impecables, contratos por todos los lados.



Para algo seguro ya llevo unas bmes (aunque compré en plena bajada, a un precio algo inferior al actual :ouch. Lo demás quiero que sean metesacas de no más de 2 semanas, mi broker me necesita y cuantas más operaciones haga, mejor le irá a BME y por tanto a mi :XX::XX:

Ya en serio, me lo anoto. Quizá otro valor para ir a muy largo no le vendría mal a mi cortísima cartera.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Feb 2014)

alimon
en breve alguna agencia iniciará cobertura y ha entrado hoy


----------



## alimon (7 Feb 2014)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> alimon
> en breve alguna agencia iniciará cobertura y ha entrado hoy



En principio es un ajusta de autocartera de DBS (deutsche bank). Se han vendido y comprado ellos solos.

Pero se han quedado agusto con 9 millones de ajuste en titulos.


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

Dichosos los ojos Azku. 



ponzi dijo:


> Os traigo una nueva empresa, esta vez para ellas
> 
> Bolsos de Lujo
> 
> ...



He entrado en la página y también tiene artículos para él, incluídos bolsos.

Paulistano mira que cuqui de la muerte.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Feb 2014)

:or cierto, Paulistano, todavía conservo un warrant en el S&P con objetivo 1600 en junio. En nuestra línea palmando un % grande. Aunque estos días había reverdecido un poco. Pero ya estamos como debemos:::::::


----------



## mpbk (7 Feb 2014)

donde están los que nos ibamos a 7000?

a 11200 en poco tiempo, estamos cerca de la resistencia, si la supera, ya abro largos rumbo a 11200.

ya llevo un paquetex4 desde hace 3 dias cuando solté la palabra suelo, que bueno soy


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Feb 2014)

Xiux, ¿anda por ahí? Osti las Tesla, empiezan a quemar, aunque, como creo que dijo usted, parece que quieran buscar los 200.
Seguimos quietos paraos.


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Dichosos los ojos Azku.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le regalé uno de esa marca a una ex::, hace unos años cuando estaba de moda (coincide con lo que dice Ponzi....tal vez de ahí la caída, que haya pasado un poco de moda...), y no lo veo comparable a Prada. Prada te viste desde calcetines hasta gabardinas pasando por zapatos y complementos. Coach es sólo bolsos, monederos y complementos que yo sepa.




Tio Masclet dijo:


> :or cierto, Paulistano, todavía conservo un warrant en el S&P con objetivo 1600 en junio. En nuestra línea palmando un % grande. Aunque estos días había reverdecido un poco. Pero ya estamos como debemos:::::::



En efecto, yo tengo por ahí un ibex put 8750 vencimiento marzo, me pasó estos días de 0,04 a 0,11....ahí lo dejamos...:fiufiu:


----------



## Xiux (7 Feb 2014)

Que bien cuidasteis todo, las Realias en 1,11 y las Bankias en 1,4 , estas no las vendo antes de 2,5 y el año de Montoro, y ahi veremos... 

hasta las bbva que las llevo de 8,79 están en verdes


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Os traigo una nueva empresa, esta vez para ellas
> 
> Bolsos de Lujo
> 
> ...





Los 3 huecos del 2013 son muuu feos.

Casi me habías convencido a comprar uno de esos ::::::


----------



## Tono (7 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Le regalé uno de esa marca a una ex::, hace unos años cuando estaba de moda (coincide con lo que dice Ponzi....tal vez de ahí la caída, que haya pasado un poco de moda...), y no lo veo comparable a Prada. Prada te viste desde calcetines hasta gabardinas pasando por zapatos y complementos. Coach es sólo bolsos, monederos y complementos que yo sepa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como absoluto ignorante de derivados de esos y de lo que significan ¿qué insinúa ese misterioso silbido? 


Cuento un chiste típico gallego, sobre regalos a las mujeres.

- Ay Pepiño, que poco detallista eres, no me has regalado nunca nada, ni siquiera un ramo de flores.

- ¿Flores? ¿y para qué quieres flores si aún no es tu entierro?


----------



## inversobres (7 Feb 2014)

101xx, en sus pantallas. 

Bertok, como ves el percal amigo?? hace tiempo que no te leia, el post de ayer o anteayer (no recuerdo). Muy bueno.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 19:23 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> donde están los que nos ibamos a 7000?
> 
> a 11200 en poco tiempo, estamos cerca de la resistencia, si la supera, ya abro largos rumbo a 11200.
> 
> ya llevo un paquetex4 desde hace 3 dias cuando solté la palabra suelo, que bueno soy



Donde estabas tu cuando hemos bajado casi mil pipos desde maximos de enero? como os mola el echar en cara las cosas no?

HVEItroll. Hola multinick.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

Yo las he vendido hace poco casi en breakeven. Parece que los resultados no terminan de despegar y decidí mover las redes a otro caladero.




ponzi dijo:


> Os traigo una nueva empresa, esta vez para ellas
> 
> Bolsos de Lujo
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Feb 2014)

Buenas tardes.

A poco que una tenga algo de faena es imposible seguirles.¡¡¡Cuánto escriben!!!!

Además veo que ni siquiera me han echado de menos..... muy mal.....

A lo que vamos

Deje la conga de Bankia y no se si subir otra vez

Las Gowex no se si vender o comprar más. estoy más decidida por lo segundo... si el lunes bajan otro poquito... 

No recuerdo quién las nombró pero desde luego GRACIAS MIL

Como no podría seguir la bolsa con la rutina y el tiempo que se merece ... pues compre unas Matildes y un palillo y bueno... parece que hoy han espabilado y si además las compra Bestinver pues en eso que coincidimos...


y ahora me pongo a estudiar que la semana próxima tengo exámenes


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> 101xx, en sus pantallas.
> 
> Bertok, como ves el percal amigo?? hace tiempo que no te leia, el post de ayer o anteayer (no recuerdo). Muy bueno.
> 
> ...



Busco posiciones alcistas en tendencias sostenidas de más de 1 año para el medio plazo y no las encuentro :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

No participo de esto ahora.

Una parte en liquidez y otra en activos no líquidos en el corto plazo.

El tiempo juzgará hacia donde nos vamos y el reward oculto para cada estrategia.

Suerte, bueno leerte de nuevo


----------



## jjsuamar (7 Feb 2014)

He vendido todo Ibex. Sabadell 8%. Prisas 6% y Acciona hoy mismito +3%. No me fío de este patio, el lunes veremos. Pliego velas, demasiadas buenas noticias.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Feb 2014)

Qué tal veis CIE Automotive? Tiene una pinta que no veas... os dejo un muy buen análisis que he visto en Rankia. 

Opiniones?!
Análisis fundamental de CIE Automotive - Rankia


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

Os dejo la pista de otra de la que dicen que se pueden sacar buenas plusvis y de momento hoy está cumpliendo. Como las que me gustan a mí, está creciendo durante los últimos años de forma consistente, la huella geográfica cada vez más amplia, deuda 0.... Vamos ni una pega en lo que he podido analizarla.
Yo estoy dentro desde primera hora usana.

[YOUTUBE]96kwILL35ig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Feb 2014)

Con lo bien que lo estaba haciendo hoy Arcelor y al final se ha desinflado.:

Por otro lado he entrado al comienzo de sesión en Ariad que ha abierto con gap y en plan cachondo a 7,55 y cuendo vuelvo a casa me la encuentro en 8,10.
A ver hasta donde nos lleva.


----------



## Antigona (7 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> 1. Opero acciones, CFDs, futuros y fondos (en otra cuenta). Principalmente CFDs para corto y acciones para medio/largo. Los futuros los suelo usar para cubrir posición.
> 
> 2. Renta 4, para lo bueno y para lo malo. Pero es que tiene toda la gama de productos que opero y el resto no. Eso si, en CFDs que uso mucho, está muy cortito y me estoy mirando otros.



R4 es carero si mueves ya un cierto volumen, ¿no? Para CFD digo. Para futuros a mi me han dicho que Interactive Brokers es el más barato, ya que cuando por fin vuelva a números verdes con las acciones (llevará su tiempo :: ) quiero empezar intradía con futuros.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 20:49 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> donde están los que nos ibamos a 7000?
> 
> a 11200 en poco tiempo, estamos cerca de la resistencia, si la supera, ya abro largos rumbo a 11200.
> 
> ya llevo un paquetex4 desde hace 3 dias cuando solté la palabra suelo, que bueno soy



A 11200 es mucho decir... Yo creo que este año no va a ser tan fiestero como el pasado de subir tan fácil... Yo me plantearía por ahora los 10500. Eso sí, el futuro ahora mismo cotiza enbalado, los vamos a alcanzar pronto yo creo. Después de ahí no sabría qué decirte, si se vuelve a girar a la baja, o inicia un tramo lateral muuuy largo quizás, porque no creo que vaya a subir tan rápido.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (7 Feb 2014)

viernes y tal.. nuestras costumbres..


----------



## mpbk (7 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> twiter cayendo un 20%.....compramos?



+9%

follow me, ganad pasta y mandarme jamones coño

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 19:55 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> R4 es carero si mueves ya un cierto volumen, ¿no? Para CFD digo. Para futuros a mi me han dicho que Interactive Brokers es el más barato, ya que cuando por fin vuelva a números verdes con las acciones (llevará su tiempo :: ) quiero empezar intradía con futuros.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 20:49 ----------
> 
> ...



si digo 11200, son los 11200....de resistencia a resistencia, no hay más en el analisis técnico.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 19:58 ----------

a ver si hace nuevos minimos y ya la cogemos para el MP.

y luego me dicen troll jojo


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> R4 es carero si mueves ya un cierto volumen, ¿no? Para CFD digo. Para futuros a mi me han dicho que Interactive Brokers es el más barato, ya que cuando por fin vuelva a números verdes con las acciones (llevará su tiempo :: ) quiero empezar intradía con futuros.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 20:49 ----------
> 
> ...



Pregunta de novato a-mas-no-poder: cuanto dinero es necesario para jugar con unos futuros sin que las comisiones te quiten lo ganado? Lo mismo q con acciones al contado? El doble? Triple?

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alimon (7 Feb 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> R4 es carero si mueves ya un cierto volumen, ¿no? Para CFD digo. Para futuros a mi me han dicho que Interactive Brokers es el más barato, ya que cuando por fin vuelva a números verdes con las acciones (llevará su tiempo :: ) quiero empezar intradía con futuros.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 20:49 ----------
> 
> ...




r4 en carillo, que no carero, para abrir posiciones de menos de 5000€ via CFD, siempre son 5€ y luego el 0,1%. Yo cuando quiero abrir posición o cerrar, suelo hacerlo en lotes de 5001€ o así, para no gastar de mas. De todas formas una posición de menos de 5000€ en CFD es mejor ni abrirla (tened en cuenta apalancamiento) salvo casos muy concretos.

Pide además muchas garantías.

Para acciones europeas y americanas es muy muy caro.

La verdad,no me cambio por vagancia, por tenerlo todo en el mismo sitio, y además por el papeleo que me exige eso, al operar con una Sociedad y no como persona física.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2014)

triangulo con techo 10550 o llegada al 10250 y giro brutal a la baja hasta 9300 aprox 

voy a seguir practicando este nuevo deporte llamado cerveza embudo :Baile:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> triangulo con techo 10550 o llegada al 10250 y giro brutal a la baja hasta 9300 aprox
> 
> voy a seguir practicando este nuevo deporte llamado cerveza embudo :Baile:



Lo puse unas cuantas paginas para atrás pero aquí hemos venido a hablar de mi libro... 

este rebote del Ibex pudiera ser una onda B con objetivo 10.200 - 300, para continuar con una onda C a cerrar el gap del 19 de diciembre o incluso visitar los 9.272.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

Porra: el Nasdaq llegará hoy a los 4.130 punticos de nada?
Yo digo que ahí ahí va a andar!


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Qué tal veis CIE Automotive? Tiene una pinta que no veas... os dejo un muy buen análisis que he visto en Rankia.
> 
> Opiniones?!
> Análisis fundamental de CIE Automotive - Rankia



Un pequeño cada dia mas grande, a mi me gusta.La direccion lo ha hecho francamente bien todos estos años.Desde una perspectiva global pueden crecer y mucho.

Cie


----------



## mpbk (7 Feb 2014)

que alguien ha abierto largos en el oil?

suck my dick


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

Otros dos retailers que merece la pena seguir, sobre todo el primero

GAP INC/THE (GPS:New York Consolidated): Financial Statements - Businessweek

TJX COMPANIES INC (TJX:New York): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hannibal, si quieres apostar por algo más seguro, ahí tienes a ferrovial en la que entraste creo recordar conmigo, si bien yo piramidé a la baja después.
> 
> Con los dividendos ya la llevo en +11% en dos meses, ha recuperado 40cmt estos dos días y con el IBEX en 10200 tocará los 15 de nuevo para seguir arriba. Fundamentales impecables, contratos por todos los lados.



Yo he vuelto a entrar en 14,10. Es un valor seguro que nos va dar alegrias.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Otros dos retailers que merece la pena seguir, sobre todo el primero
> 
> GAP INC/THE (GPS:New York Consolidated): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> TJX COMPANIES INC (TJX:New York): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek



Associated British Food (ABF)

ASSOCIATED BRITISH FOODS PLC (ABF:London Stock Exchange): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek

Tiene primark que valdría mas que toda la cotización actual...


----------



## inversobres (7 Feb 2014)

Troll y tonto.

MV se le Hechaba de menoh.

Dinamica: inflar mierda gracias a otros.

Sin duda, lo peor que ha podido pasar a este mundo es el siglo XXI.


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Le regalé uno de esa marca a una ex::, hace unos años cuando estaba de moda (coincide con lo que dice Ponzi....tal vez de ahí la caída, que haya pasado un poco de moda...), y no lo veo comparable a Prada. Prada te viste desde calcetines hasta gabardinas pasando por zapatos y complementos. Coach es sólo bolsos, monederos y complementos que yo sepa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los dos son excelentes negocios aunque Coach vence por precio,caja y porque recompran acciones.

Son negocios que se parecen mucho en cuanto rentabilidades y fijaros las diferencias

Prada

21500 mill Capitalización

Ventas 3297 mill

ganan 627 mill

Caja 573 mill

Coach


13200 mill Cap

Ventas 5075 mill

Ganan 1034 mill

Caja 1134 mill

¿Tan diferente es la percepcion de uno y otro negocio?Porque financieramente funcionan prácticamente igual pero mirar las diferencias de precios


*Coach Vale un 40% menos y vende un 53% mas*

Yo creo que cuando el mercado se olvida de estos excelentes negocios es cuando hay que entrar igual que pasa en otros retailers o tabaqueras ahora mismo

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 21:27 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Associated British Food (ABF)
> 
> ASSOCIATED BRITISH FOODS PLC (ABF:London Stock Exchange): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> Tiene primark que valdría mas que toda la cotización actual...



Execelente negocio pero cotiza mas caro de forma comparativa, el mercado ya se ha dado cuenta. La apunto porque creo que es una interesante apuesta a tener en cuenta


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Los dos son excelentes negocios aunque Coach vence por precio,caja y porque recompran acciones.
> 
> Son negocios que se parecen mucho en cuanto rentabilidades y fijaros las diferencias
> 
> ...



¿y por qué se venden acciones de Coach como si no hubiera mañana? ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿y por qué se venden acciones de Coach como si no hubiera mañana? ienso:ienso:ienso:



Porque el mercado es asi, no estan de moda los retailers igual que tampoco lo están las tabaqueras.Con algun trimestre que no se crezca al mismo ritmo ya se piensan que es el madmax


----------



## egarenc (7 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Como absoluto ignorante de derivados de esos y de lo que significan ¿qué insinúa ese misterioso silbido?
> 
> 
> Cuento un chiste típico gallego, sobre regalos a las mujeres.
> ...









ponzi, mis Marlboro parece que van por buen camino...no miento la bicha, no sea que se me estropee como las ALO


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Porque el mercado es asi, no estan de moda los retailers igual que tampoco lo están las tabaqueras.Con algun trimestre que no se crezca al mismo ritmo ya se piensan que es el madmax



... pues ya se entrará cuando gire la pauta de precios .... por tésssnico y tal ::::::


----------



## inversobres (7 Feb 2014)

Fran, al final cascan el 10144 en el cierre americano.

Donde estan llevando al vix, terreno de rebote alomojo?


----------



## alimon (7 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pregunta de novato a-mas-no-poder: cuanto dinero es necesario para jugar con unos futuros sin que las comisiones te quiten lo ganado? Lo mismo q con acciones al contado? El doble? Triple?
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Depende mucho del broker con el que trabajes y de las garantías que exija.

En mi caso, en Renta 4 es muy caro, no su coste, desde luego, sino las garantías que piden. No las pierdes, pero tienes el dinero bloqueado (aunque hay opciones de que intradía puedas usarlo)

abrir 1 miniibex (es decir, 0,1 ibex) cuesta 1,45 + 0,45 MEFF (canon). Es lo mínimo que se puede abrir.

abrir 1 ibex 8,2 + 1,3 MEFF

Caros no son, Para rentabilizar las comisiones de apertura y cierre de la posición de 1 futuro ibex, si vas largo por ejemplo, solo necesitarías que el futuro subiese 2 puntos respecto a tu posición, (20€)

El problema son las garantías. Para abrir 1 Ibex en R4 necesitas tener en cuenta 9000€ + el 30% adicional = 11.700€.

Por ejemplo, yo he abierto esta tarde 5 miniibex, y tengo en garantías depositadas 5850€.

en otros brokers seguro que las garantías son muy inferiores, vamos. Yo solo los uso en caso de necesidad y cuando tengo que cubrir algo, o no puedo abrir la posición con otros derivados.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Fran, al final cascan el 10144 en el cierre americano.
> 
> Donde estan llevando al vix, terreno de rebote alomojo?



Solo tengo en cuenta el contado y el lunes tendremos nuevos niveles. Ya pondré en el blog como queda (para mi) esto y si haremos el viaje que comenté el 6 del tirón. (espero que no, pero casi nunca sale como uno quiere)

---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 21:51 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> primero cerraremos el gap 9450 y tal vez lleguemos exactamente a los 9380 , luego wonderBRA , los gringos cerraran el gap 1733



*TRES DIAS DESPUES*​


muertoviviente dijo:


> triangulo con techo 10550 o llegada al 10250 y giro brutal a la baja hasta 9300 aprox
> 
> voy a seguir practicando este nuevo deporte llamado cerveza embudo :Baile:











:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, mis Marlboro parece que van por buen camino...no miento la bicha, no sea que se me estropee como las ALO



No vas mal , 5$ por acción y entrando en el mínimo de 52 semanas :Aplauso::Aplauso:

[YOUTUBE]NXUXZUvGgpo[/YOUTUBE]


A mi me parece un negocio impresionante, con un % de fcf sobre el flujo de caja de operaciones descomunal

http://www.bloomberg.com/visual-data/industries/detail/tobacco"]Tabaco[/URL]

Y lo mejor solo hay 4 grandes que controlan todo el mercado

Ademas...¿Hay algun negocio mas español?..

Min 6:57

[YOUTUBE]z6JA6SWUdqY[/YOUTUBE]

Min 6:43---20000 cigarrilos por minuto


----------



## inversobres (7 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Solo tengo en cuenta el contado y el lunes tendremos nuevos niveles. Ya pondré en el blog como queda (para mi) esto y si haremos el viaje que comenté el 6 del tirón. (espero que no, pero casi nunca sale como uno quiere)
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 21:51 ----------
> 
> ...



Sobre 11K, a ver si superan los maximos de enero o no.

Lo que me faltaba por ver, pasamos de la beneficencia del expolio electrico al tabaco. Ojala tuviese tres vidas, lo que iba a cambiar el mundo.


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

Min 3:20

[YOUTUBE]vwjgv7GFS5A[/YOUTUBE]

En el negocio de los puros Imperial Tobacco es imbatible

Imperial Tobacco


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Solo tengo en cuenta el contado y el lunes tendremos nuevos niveles. Ya pondré en el blog como queda (para mi) esto y si haremos el viaje que comenté el 6 del tirón. (espero que no, pero casi nunca sale como uno quiere)
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-feb-2014 at 21:51 ----------
> 
> ...



si pero al menos yo he quedaqdo con una cara así :: por haber salido ayer en fin


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Feb 2014)

ANR parece que está rebotando un poquillo.

Qué es viernes, cojone !!!


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2014)

No me maltraten al oso ::::::


----------



## egarenc (7 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Min 3:20
> 
> 
> 
> En el negocio de los puros Imperial Tobacco es imbatible



tanta castuza no puede estar equivocada


----------



## Robopoli (7 Feb 2014)

Cuanto verde!!l :baba:


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

Vaya desparrame Nokia +9'27%


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Feb 2014)

Yo lo del tabaco no lo veo tan claro. La gente en los 2 miles fuma menos, no como en los 80 o 90. La Coca Cola una clásica acción conservadora tampoco pinta bien, la gente cada vez la bebe menos. Al menos han sido listos y producen otros tipo de bebidas que le dan vidilla a la marca. :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo lo del tabaco no lo veo tan claro. La gente en los 2 miles fuma menos, no como en los 80 o 90. La Coca Cola una clásica acción conservadora tampoco pinta bien, la gente cada vez la bebe menos. Al menos han sido listos y producen otros tipo de bebidas que le dan vidilla a la marca. :fiufiu:



Eso Europa y USA, pero si te vas a la India y Asia es justo al contrario.Si miramos el negocio de forma global el saldo sigue siendo positivo, siguen creciendo aunque a menor ritmo.


----------



## Namreir (7 Feb 2014)

Pues nada, seguimos alcistas, ya podeis tirar a la basura esos monisimos graficos pintarrajeados con tiralineas.


----------



## egarenc (7 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso Europa y USA, pero si te vas a la India y Asia es justo al contrario.Si miramos el negocio de forma global el saldo sigue siendo positivo, siguen creciendo aunque a menor ritmo.



efectivamente, y mira el potencial de crecimiento que tienen precisamente los indios.


----------



## alimon (7 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso Europa y USA, pero si te vas a la India y Asia es justo al contrario.Si miramos el negocio de forma global el saldo sigue siendo positivo, siguen creciendo aunque a menor ritmo.



Efectivamente. Pero aun así, es una apuesta con fecha de caducidad.

India y china acabarán adoptando las costumbres occidentales, incluida la del tabaco.

Aqui, por ejemplo, aparte de lo mal visto que está socialmente, yo he descubierto el mundo del vapeo y los cigarros electrónicos.

He pasado de fumar 40 cigarros al día, a fumar 6 y con idea de no fumar ninguno.

En mi opinión, invertir en tabaco hoy sería como comprar acciones de Blockbuster en el año 2000. Le podrás sacar algo un tiempo, pero es claramente un negocio caduco.

Yo apostaría mas por bebidas alcoholicas, puesto que están mucho mas socializadas, y no son vistas de manera tan perjudicial (con moderación)

Llevo Diageo en un fondo y aunque hace tiempo que no lo miro, creo que tenía unos número bastante decentes y poca deuda.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿y por qué se venden acciones de Coach como si no hubiera mañana? ienso:ienso:ienso:



Porque el mercado no es racional, estas divergencias precisamente son las que hacen que se puedan encontrar acciones a buen precio y otras a un precio desorbitado. El tiempo solventa esto, la gente siempre seguirá comprando las acciones que han subido en el pasado, si el carbón sube tu compraras entre 3-6 y el resto lo comprara a cuando este a entre 25-30 porque ha subido....


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> efectivamente, y mira el potencial de crecimiento que tienen precisamente los indios.




India es un mercado prácticamente virgen y algunas partes de Asia tambien




alimon dijo:


> Efectivamente. Pero aun así, es una apuesta con fecha de caducidad.
> 
> India y china acabarán adoptando las costumbres occidentales, incluida la del tabaco.
> 
> ...



Diageo es un negocio impresionante.Sobre el tabaco yo creo que el sector se reinventara, de hecho el gran innovador ha sido Lorillard con sus cigarrillos electrónicos, pero si miras las presentaciones de las 4 grandes tabaqueras todas van a meterse en el sector electrónico , es la forma perfecta para incentivar los mercados europeos y usanos...Fumar vapor no esta mal visto.
A lp yo apuesto por todas las bebidas,desde cerveza hasta vino pasando por ginebras....Disfruten la vida que son dos días, beban fumen y gasten en marcas de lujo.


----------



## egarenc (7 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Efectivamente. Pero aun así, es una apuesta con fecha de caducidad.
> 
> India y china acabarán adoptando las costumbres occidentales, incluida la del tabaco.
> 
> ...



yo diria que es arriesgado afirmar que tiene fecha de caducidad y creo que el ejemplo que has puesto comparándolo con Blockbuster no tiene sentido ya que ya sabemos todos la revolución tecnologica que se ha producido en las últimas décadas. En cualquier caso, todos los fabricantes están viendo como oportunidad de negocio los cigarrillos electrónicos, de paso limpian su imagen.

Marlboro maker Philip Morris turns to e-cigarettes - NBC News


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si pero al menos yo he quedaqdo con una cara así :: por haber salido ayer en fin



Has realizado beneficios.... más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando. Habrá más oportunidades de entrar y a no tardar mucho.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ANR parece que está rebotando un poquillo.
> 
> Qué es viernes, cojone !!!



we're fearless


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2014)

Janus hay tres nuevos retailers sobre el tapete

Coach,Gap,Prada

Los tres negocios ricos ricos


----------



## mpbk (8 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pues nada, seguimos alcistas, ya podeis tirar a la basura esos monisimos graficos pintarrajeados con tiralineas.



pues claro, una mierda de bajada y medio foro cagado hablando de guano....queda subida pa rato.

leete mi firma, aplicala y me das las gracias.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus hay tres nuevos retailers sobre el tapete
> 
> Coach,Gap,Prada
> 
> Los tres negocios ricos ricos



coach en rebote pero hay que dejar que haga su figura. Too risky.


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> coach en rebote pero hay que dejar que haga su figura. Too risky.



Buenos días Maestro. Entro a saludarle, hace tiempo que no le leo, he estado días sin seguir el hilo. Me pareció leer que se iba a hacer las américas. Suerte le deseo, aunque, con su preparación, no creo que le haga mucha falta.
Sepa que aquí sigue teniendo un nutrido grupo de fans. No nos olvide y denos algún consejo de cuando en cuando.
Un abrazo Maestro y, recuerde, si viene por Valencia, puede pasar a cobrar algunas deudas, en forma de cerveza, que tengo con usted.


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> we're fearless



Joder, miraba la cara de la tia y me sonaba.... ya se quien es, la que se tiro a Beckham, la verdad es que esta infinitamente mejor que su mujer que es un cardo borriquero que te cagas.


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> coach en rebote pero hay que dejar que haga su figura. Too risky.



Con la caida del ultimo año ha entrado en mi radar

Coach

-Precio razonable
-Sin deuda
-Caja de 1100 mill
-Recompran acciones sin endeudarse
-La rentabilidad asi como los margenes del negocio son altisimos


----------



## decloban (8 Feb 2014)

Buenos días me lanzo y hago mi pronostico.







Según mi bola de cristal los siguientes valores cierran la semana próxima en rojo.

ENG
FCC
GRF
IDR
TRE

La verdad es que ninguna cumplen todos los requisitos para abrir cortos pero como es mas divertido acertar los cortos en un mercado alcista me la juego.

Veremos si hago pleno y no acierto ninguna :XX:

Por cierto, si alguno piensa que el cierre semanal de alguno de esos valores va a ser en verde encantando de que lo debatamos.


----------



## Hannibal (8 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Buenos días me lanzo y hago mi pronostico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que tenerlos bien puestos para hacer ese pronostico :Aplauso: 

Eso si, espero que el Miércoles no cambie la lista o diga q eran alcistas como hace el jato :fiufiu:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (8 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Con la caida del ultimo año ha entrado en mi radar
> 
> Coach
> 
> ...



¿Con que timing? porque a medio plazo sigue siendo bajista. Para mi es jugársela mucho.

---------- Post added 08-feb-2014 at 10:38 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Hay que tenerlos bien puestos para hacer ese pronostico :Aplauso:
> 
> Eso si, espero que el Miércoles no cambie la lista o diga q eran alcistas como hace el jato :fiufiu:



Tranquilo que no cambiare la lista, lo único que puedo perder es reputación y como no la tengo pues 

Como he comentado no hay ningún valor de esos que cumpla todas las condiciones para abrir cortos pero ir contra tendencia a veces puede resultar divertido.

Solo con acertar 3 valores ya me daría con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Con que timing? porque a medio plazo sigue siendo bajista. Para mi es jugársela mucho.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-feb-2014 at 10:38 ----------
> 
> ...




Yo no me guío por timing, simplemente a estos precios la accion es atractiva


----------



## decloban (8 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no me guío por timing, simplemente a estos precios la accion es atractiva



¿Y no ves peligroso entrar sin saber si aun ha hecho suelo? ¿utilizas SL?


----------



## Hannibal (8 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Tranquilo que no cambiare la lista, lo único que puedo perder es reputación y como no la tengo pues
> 
> Como he comentado no hay ningún valor de esos que cumpla todas las condiciones para abrir cortos pero ir contra tendencia a veces puede resultar divertido.
> 
> Solo con acertar 3 valores ya me daría con un canto en los dientes.



Bueno, como hacer paper trading es gratis y yo tengo aún menos reputación, veo su apuesta y la subo a un pack de 6 latunes virtuales. Esto es lo que yo veo para estos valores para un plazo de 1 semana:

*1. ENG*: la veo lateral, han salido manos fuertes en diario y en semanal quedan muy pocas dentro. Sin embargo, no veo ningún motivo para una bajada fuerte; puede bajar ligeramente hasta los 19.7 que sería algo menos del 3% de bajada en el mejor de los casos; si quitamos comisiones apenas nos daría para unos cafeses ienso:

*2. FCC:* ahora mismo está apoyado en el 38% Fibo de subida. Si aplicamos tocomocho, está en un punto indeterminado, porque el precio ha cortado al kijun y aunque sea una señal débil el tenkan está ahí muy cerquita también y como se corten... :abajo: el Koncorde tiene mucha peor pinta. 

En resumen, meterse en FCC tanto corto como largo es jugar a cara, cruz o que la moneda caiga de canto y te quedes igual. Pero si se cae del soporte actual, entonces pintaría guano

*3. GRF: * Koncorde a punto de dar entrada y tocomocho no pinta mal; valor completamente alcista... el RSI tiene que confirmar porque el último máximo fue más bajo que el anterior, pero no abriría un corto aquí ni en broma ienso:

*4. IDR:* Para mí es casi comprar, estuvo a punto de hacer espejo en koncorde, tocomocho dice que espérate un par de dias para que el valor se aleje del kijun y estocástico dice que está en sobreventa. Con esta creo que no acertará ustec ::

*5. TRE: * Si alguien me obligara a abrir unos cortos de esta lista, sería aquí. TRE es una empresa que me gusta y que quiero llevar en cartera, creo que tendremos buenas opciones de entrada esta semana, soporte en 38. Habrá que dejar una orden ahi inocho:


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Con la caida del ultimo año ha entrado en mi radar
> 
> Coach
> 
> ...



Is Coach Still a Good Buy?

KORS va como un tiro en bolsa. En los últimos 2 años se ha marcado un x2 ..... pero ya capitaliza 19B$ ::::::

Aquí tienes una buena comparativa entre ambas firmas

Michael Kors or Coach: Which Had the More Luxurious Quarter?

El burbujón usano es terrorífico y el back to the mean line va a arruinar a muchos. El SP500 tiene una sobrevaloración media del 30% que tendrán que suavizar en algún momento.

Para el medio plazo está más atractivo Europa ahora mismo.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días Maestro. Entro a saludarle, hace tiempo que no le leo, he estado días sin seguir el hilo. Me pareció leer que se iba a hacer las américas. Suerte le deseo, aunque, con su preparación, no creo que le haga mucha falta.
> Sepa que aquí sigue teniendo un nutrido grupo de fans. No nos olvide y denos algún consejo de cuando en cuando.
> Un abrazo Maestro y, recuerde, si viene por Valencia, puede pasar a cobrar algunas deudas, en forma de cerveza, que tengo con usted.



con gente como usía, siempre es un placer. Gracias.


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Y no ves peligroso entrar sin saber si aun ha hecho suelo? ¿utilizas SL?




En principio nunca uso SL, solo vendo cuando la posición no me deja dormir plácidamente.




bertok dijo:


> Is Coach Still a Good Buy?
> 
> KORS va como un tiro en bolsa. En los últimos 2 años se ha marcado un x2 ..... pero ya capitaliza 19B$ ::::::
> 
> ...



Muy buenos articulos:Aplauso::Aplauso:
Por eso mismo Coach esta tan atractiva,con tan solo dos trimestres "malos" ya el mercado se ceba con ellos .
Aun así no deja de ser un negocio con unos retornos muy altos.
Habra que pasarse por las zonas premium y ver que esta mas de moda.

Un negocio de esta calidad a poco que la gerencia sea buena tienen margen de maniobra de sobra

*Silver linings*

_"However, it's not all doom and gloom for Coach investors. International sales, which are about 30% of revenue, increased 2%, or 11% on a constant-currency basis, to $425 million from $418 million last year. China was the strongest growth driver, with gains of 25% on the back of double-digit comps growth. Also, sales at directly-operated locations in Asia, Japan, and Europe rose sharply as well. The men's business -- a strategic area of growth for Coach -- also continues to grow, with men's bags and accessories registering nearly 20% growth globally.

Going forward, Coach aims to move beyond handbags into a broader lifestyle brand that includes clothes and accessories. The company is also planning a comprehensive effort on women's assortments across bags, accessories, and lifestyle categories, as this turned out to be the weakest link. These initiatives are still in the early stages, and it will take a few quarters to see how this pans out. In addition, it is doing pretty well in China, which accounts for one-third of global luxury sales; this can be a good growth driver going forward"_

La clave de Coach es el precio, yo no he encontrado otro retailer de lujo cotizando tan barato

Coach

Price to sales 2,6
Recompra acciones -2,3%
Caja 1100 mill con una cap 13000mill

Fijaros Kors

Kors

Esta a price to sales de 8

Aunque si bien es cierto que están creciendo mucho

Necesitamos alguien que compre estos bolsos...porque si bien yo puedo hacer el análisis cuantitativo en el cualitativo estoy pez


----------



## ane agurain (8 Feb 2014)

decloban. de acuerdo contigo. no son alcistas. como mucho lateral.


acabado el libro de vivir del trading. muy recomendable en el tema psicológico.


bueno. nos vamos a tomar unos vinos. un clavo saca otro...


----------



## Durmiente (8 Feb 2014)

¿Alguien del foro usa warrants para ponerse corto?


----------



## Robopoli (8 Feb 2014)

Que os parece Magic?
https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NMS/MGIC-Magic_sftw/detalle-financiero
Tiene excelentes ratios financieros, un historial de crecimiento bueno, y el momentum parece también el indicado.
Por la experiencia que tengo en este tipo de valores creo que podrá llegar a los $10 desde los $8 en los que está ahora en pocas semanas, si los datos macro acompañan claro...


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Alguien del foro usa warrants para ponerse corto?



Paulistano y yo los hemos usado con resultados nefastos. Creo que hay que controlar mucho el tema, puesto que si aguantas y cambia la tendencia, el ritmo de decrecimiento es mayor que el de crecimiento cuando baja el valor,
De todas formas, es un producto en el que no necesitas poner mucha pasta , creo, que puede tener posibilidades. Pero con más conosimiento.


----------



## rufus (8 Feb 2014)

Para cuando el cierre del gap de 9450?


----------



## Namreir (8 Feb 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Para cuando el cierre del gap de 9450?



Ese dia todos calvos

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (8 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Alguien del foro usa warrants para ponerse corto?



En su día los use. 

Buena herramienta si pillas justo el giro de mercado. 

En su contra esta que el precio del warrant lo fija el emisor.... Por ponerte un ejemplo :

Sí vas corto y mercado sube.... Pierdes un 20%...Si baja en la misma proporción apenas ganas... 

Se aprovechan del factor tiempo a la hora de aplicar el índice corrector....


----------



## Durmiente (8 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> En su día los use.
> 
> Buena herramienta si pillas justo el giro de mercado.
> 
> ...



Para ponerse cortos, ¿qué usáis?


----------



## decloban (8 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Para ponerse cortos, ¿qué usáis?




En mi caso CFDs


----------



## paulistano (8 Feb 2014)

Estoy leyendo el mundo post pedro jota.... El editorial..... Que una ola de liquidez invade España y que el gobierno en utilizarla para fijar los pilares de la recuperación. 

Se vuelven a recuperar niveles de confianza iguales a los de 2006.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-feb-2014 at 16:47 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> Para ponerse cortos, ¿qué usáis?



Warrants. 

Los hay para corto.... Puts... Para largo... Calls.


----------



## Durmiente (8 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Estoy leyendo el mundo post pedro jota.... El editorial..... Que una ola de liquidez invade España y que el gobierno en utilizarla para fijar los pilares de la recuperación.
> 
> Se vuelven a recuperar niveles de confianza iguales a los de 2006.
> 
> ...



Hace poco Mariano le dijo a Obama dos cosas:

1) España está muy jodida con el paro y tal.
2) la base americana más importante en Europa es la de Rota.

Los americanos le contestaron que desean ampliar otra base, no recuerdo ....

Seguramente todo esto no tiene nada que ver y son calentamientos míos de cabeza.

Dejalo.


----------



## tarrito (8 Feb 2014)

no me diga más ...

la nueva base, va a ser en ..............
........
.........
ALCORCON

 :XX: 

Jatus trollerus seal of approval ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2014)

no blasfeme monlovi :no:

estoy un poquito mamao asi que os dire un secreto , es algo que descubri despues de adquirir mucho conocimiento , lo que ha pasado es lo que yo denomino doble suelo en estocastico, os podriais hacer el año solo invirtiendo cuando se de este doble suelo en estocastico :bla:

hubo trampa , el gap se quedo a solo un 2% , eso de abrir con gap a la baja 9700 era para ir a cerrar el gap 9450 o una trampa y al final fue trampa , ahora se producira algo que yo que soy el que soy llamo movimiento de ida y vuelta osea subir para caer , esto consiste en cortar el macd al alza en diario despues de llevar algun tiempo cortados a la baja y que el estocastico tambien en diario llegue a la zona 80-90 entonces se produce un rally bajista del carajo :bla:

---------- Post added 08-feb-2014 at 19:10 ----------

verdaderamente inocho: solo estocastico y macd en diario sirven , ademas de figuras tejnicas totalmente completadas , todo lo demas no funciona , lo mismito que la mayoria de conforeros :ouch:


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2014)

Os recomiendo que si no tenéis puestos los pañales ..... corred a ponerlos antes de leer.

No digáis que no os he avisado ...

El Enemigo a las Puertas - Rankia

*El Enemigo a las Puertas
*

Cuánto más reflexiono sobre el estado de la economía mundial, más claro tengo que *esto es “Game Over”*. Nos aproximamos raudos y veloces a una quiebra absoluta del sistema como no se ha visto en centenares de años. *Olvidaros de los cantos de sirena sobre la recuperación, porque no la veremos*. *Lo mejor que nos podría pasar es que la Gran Recesión evolucione en una Gran Depresión. En caso contrario padeceremos una crisis semejante a la que asoló Europa durante la primera mitad del s.XVII*; un periodo de intensas turbulencias internacionales que trastocó la geopolítica del momento y puso fin a la hegemonía del Imperio Español. Las señales de este proceso desintegrador están en todas partes para quién quiera verlas: guerras de divisas motivadas por deudas impagables, neo imperialismo chino para hacerse con el control de los recursos naturales de la aldea global, lucha encarnizada de las naciones por la posesión de oro físico, sociedades convulsionadas por la desigualdad social generada por la recesión económica, etc. Visto desde esta perspectiva *que España vaya a incumplir el pago de su deuda soberana en los años venideros, no debería sorprender a nadie*. Ciertamente nuestros políticos tienen gran parte de culpa por haber atizado una monumental burbuja inmobiliaria que nos ha endeudado hasta las trancas y que podría terminar en la partición del país… Aunque en su descargo tenemos que reconocer que se enfrentan a una complejísima situación internacional que los desborda por completo, porque todos los “manuales de ruta” caducan lo que tarda en ponerse el sol.

Y es que esta crisis es totalmente diferente. “¡Venga Claudio! –me diréis-, la situación no puede ser tan grave”. Bueno, ya lo discutiremos. Pero a los escépticos les recomendaría que se dieran un paseo por Turquía, por Argentina, Tailandia, Ucrania, Grecia o Detroit para que vean lo rápido que se está deteriorando la situación. Porque no puedo pedirles que se vayan a Siria, a Libia o a Yemen… Faltaría más! Las piezas más débiles están cayendo como un castillo de naipes y los problemas de la periferia se están trasladando al corazón del sistema: dónde todo empezó. *Desde 2008 todos los gobiernos están engordando sus deudas, imprimiendo dinero y acumulando activos invendibles en los balances de los bancos centrales, en una extraña carrera que los dirige directamente hacia el precipicio. Supongo que esto es cómo el juego de las sillas; sólo puede quedar una y mientras los perdedores sean los demás…* Pues “a quién le importa”, que cantaba Alaska. El nivel de endeudamiento en general; los niveles de sobrevaloración, de sobrecompra y de compras apalancadas de la renta variable norteamericana; la caída de los salarios y de la capacidad adquisitiva de la clase media… *Todos estos indicadores ya superan los números que teníamos en 1929 antes del gran crash bursátil*. Una prueba fehaciente de lo complicada que es la situación.

Tras la caída de Lehman Brothers el mundo contuvo el aliento porque temió una reedición de la Gran Depresión que destrozó a las economías de varios países durante los años 30 del siglo pasado. Afortunadamente teníamos al tío Ben al frente de la FED; un estudioso de ese periodo que, por un extraño giro del destino, tuvo la oportunidad de enmendar los errores de sus antecesores al mando del Banco Central. A finales de los años 20 los responsables de la Reserva Federal pincharon la burbuja inmobiliaria y bursátil al subir los tipos de interés y finalizar su programa de compra de bonos del Tesoro (la flexibilización cuantitativa de entonces). Y como todo el mundo sabe, estas medidas desembocaron en una gran crisis de liquidez que propició la caída de las bolsas en octubre de 1929. Sobre el “por qué?” la FED actuó de ese modo todavía suscita grandes debates entre los economistas. Aunque a nadie se le escapa que al fomentar la especulación, el crédito huye de la economía productiva y se agravan las desigualdades sociales. En cualquier caso, que no hicieran nada cuando todo se desplomó… Es bastante chocante. Así pues, cuando la bolsa se hundió en marzo de 2009 Bernie ya estaba yendo en la dirección contraria: rebajó el precio del dinero, puso en marcha la flexibilización cuantitativa para fabricar dólares y patrocinó la recuperación del sector inmobiliario y de las bolsas.

La política monetaria implantada por la Reserva Federal evitó el colapso de las finanzas y del comercio internacional. *Pero tras 6 años de impresión indiscriminada de dinero sus responsables se enfrentan a un problema morrocotudo de muy difícil solución: los salarios siguen cayendo*. La tasa de ahorro también está muy mal… Pero esto hasta cierto punto es comprensible habida cuenta de que los mandamases de la FED están intentando revitalizar el consumo por la vía del gasto, no del ahorro. Como buenos keynesianos, lo fían todo a la recuperación del consumo –que en Estados Unidos supone el 70% del PIB-. La ecuación es sencilla: si la gente gasta aumentan las transacciones comerciales, la presión de la demanda sobre la oferta de bienes incrementa sus precios y el Estado puede recaudar más en impuestos para pagar las deudas. Es así como se va gestando el impuesto inflacionario. Por un lado rebajas el precio del dinero al 0 o 0’25% y, por el otro, dejas que los precios escalen hasta el 2, 3 o 5%. Lo que te dé la gana, pues casi todos los gobiernos manipulan las estadísticas sobre la inflación. De este modo la diferencia entre los tipos de interés y el coste de la vida alivia la carga financiera de los deudores –la mayoría-; y reprime a los ahorradores, que observan atónitos como su riqueza se esfuma año tras año.

Es indudable que la represión financiera practicada por los Estados ha aliviado la posición de los deudores; sean los ciudadanos, los bancos, las empresas o los gobiernos. Pues *la caída de los tipos de interés está permitiendo refinanciar las deudas y fomentar el escaso crecimiento económico a costa de los ahorradores*. Sin embargo es un proceso lleno de peligros… Aunque las deudas del sector privado han disminuido, las del sector público han aumentado y *parece evidente que en el cómputo global el sistema está más sobrecargado que en 2008*. Por eso los políticos y su prensa afín nos están bombardeando todo el día con las excelencias de la recuperación económica. Les va la vida en ello. *Si no conseguimos crecer pronto con fuerza, la burbuja de la deuda pública explotará*. Una parte del mercado cree en sus cantos de sirena, pero la otra no. Desde abril del año pasado el interés de los bonos de Estados Unidos, de Alemania e incluso de Japón, ha empezado a subir a pesar de que sus gobiernos están imprimiendo dinero como locos.

*La subida del yield es la peor noticia que cabría esperar*. La respuesta a este incordio dependerá del país. Los japos están empeñados en hiperinflacionar, los alemanes continuarán con los ajustes y los norteamericanos combinarán los recortes con la flexibilización cuantitativa. Todo eso mientras esperan la ansiada recuperación. Pero vendrá? Creo que han sobreponderado las expectativas. A partir de ahora los Estados se enfocarán en la contención del gasto, con lo cuál la economía perderá gran parte del impulso público que la ha estimulado en los últimos años. Por otro lado aunque los QE han aportado su granito de arena al provocar la bajada de los tipos de interés, su recorrido está llegando a su fin; ya que a largo plazo son más destructivos que creativos. Fomentan la economía especulativa en lugar de la productiva, agravan las desigualdades sociales y deprimen indirectamente los salarios. Seria de ingenuos creer que el 11% de la población estadounidense que invierte en bolsa puede sostener el consumo del país cuando al 89% restante le bajan los sueldos. Lo extraordinario es que haya gente que defienda esa tesis… Menudos caraduras. Si las compañías acumulan beneficios a costa de los trabajadores, al final se van a quedar sin mercado donde colocar sus productos porque nadie se los comprará. Karl Marx ya nos advirtió de esta gran contradicción del Capitalismo en su obra “Der Kapital”. Bajo ciertas condiciones de estrés, la búsqueda de plusvalías empresariales podría llevar a la quiebra del sistema.



La caída de los salarios impacta de lleno en las ventas minoristas –en negro- y en la caída de las transacciones comerciales –en amarillo-

*La caída de los salarios es un asunto muy importante*. Dicen que Janet Yellen está muy preocupada… La verdad es que esta mujer tiene un papelón. Podría obligar a los bancos a prestar los billones de dólares que tienen aparcados en las cuentas del Banco Central y matar trescientos pájaros de un tiro. Pero para hacerlo tendría que subir los tipos de interés a corto plazo para que las entidades financieras se animaran a prestar y la FED ya ha dicho en varias ocasiones que no piensa tocar el precio del dinero hasta 2015. Además de que seria una medida muy peligrosa por el lado inflacionario. Y si Yellenita no hace nada, *la economía languidecerá bajo el asedio de las fuerzas deflacionarias*.

Como no hay crédito, ni se le espera, las compañías han buscado financiación en la renta variable:



El Multiplicador del dinero está peor que en la Gran Depresión (la velocidad del dinero está mejor)

La evolución de las bolsas desde 2009 le debe mucho a los beneficios empresariales. Y una parte significativa de éstos proceden de los ajustes salariales. Luego, como las compañías del S&P500 han invertido el 25% de sus ganancias a la recompra de sus acciones para acumular autocartera –*la recompra ha supuesto el 60% del rally durante 2013*-, no se puede negar que una parte de las alzas se apoya en el esfuerzo de los trabajadores.

Sin embargo la gran pregunta que todos deberíamos hacernos es la siguiente: *está justificado el deterioro del empleo sólo por la necesidad imperiosa de las cotizadas por obtener financiación en la renta variable?* Y no me refiero sólo a la bajada de los sueldos; sino también al aumento brutal del trabajo a media jornada y a la reducción sostenida de las horas extras. Que es lo que está pasando? Es que no se dan cuenta las empresas que estas medidas son pan para hoy y hambre para mañana? En cualquier caso el deterioro continúa y desde hace dos años estamos experimentando fenómenos extrañísimos cuya aparición se corresponde con periodos altamente recesivos. Me refiero sobre todo a la proliferación del pago en especie y a la encogiflación. Muy mal tienen que estar las cosas cuando las empresas remuneran a sus empleados con cheques para que consuman sus productos… En España lo hace El Corte Inglés y en Estados Unidos tenemos a Wal Mart y a un montón de establecimientos más. Casi todos relacionadas con el comercio minorista. Por otro lado proliferan las compañías que intentan timar al ciudadano mediante la encogiflación. Supuestamente sus productos cuestan lo mismo cuando, en realidad, llevan menos contenido. Por ejemplo en las bolsas de patatas fritas; pesan lo mismo porque las llenan de aire, pero te las terminas en un plis plas.

Esta tendencia suicida del Capitalismo está siendo impulsada por las necesidades de financiación, por la preocupación por las deudas contraídas y por un enemigo formidable que no tiene rival. Esta fuerza sigilosa y letal que pasa inadvertida para el común de los analistas, está fuera del alcance de los Bancos Centrales y es la principal responsable del fracaso de los QE. Sabéis cuál es? Es el enemigo a las puertas: es el Petróleo.

*La Corrida del Petróleo
*
El crudo es el sospechoso habitual que encontramos detrás de todas las movidas que hoy sacuden al planeta. Es el responsable que atiza “la Primavera Árabe”; es el impulsor de la reciente crisis monetaria de los países emergentes; es la pesadilla de los banqueros centrales que luchan contra la deflación –o contra la estanflación-; y es el coco de todos los currantes que sufren los recortes salariales cuando sus empresas les repercuten el coste de los insumos.

*El oro negro se está acabando*. Hace años que alcanzamos el peak oil y desde hace décadas ya no se encuentra ningún yacimiento suculento como los de antaño. Los pozos envejecen. Y a medida que lo hacen, aumentan los costes financieros porque el crudo es más difícil de extraer –por la disminución de la presión en la roca madre que lo contiene-, hasta que en un momento dado la inversión pierde su rentabilidad y se abandona. *Lo que nadie te va a contar es que cada año se cierran muchísimos más pozos de los que se abren y que los costes ascendentes de la industria se está tragando gran parte de la liquidez proporcionada por los Bancos Centrales*. Como si de un agujero negro se tratara… Las finanzas públicas de un montón de países se deterioran a la misma velocidad que descienden sus reservas petrolíferas; tras lo cuál, sus gobiernos sienten el deseo de imprimir dinero para sostener el gasto y evitar que la economía se venga abajo. Devalúan sus monedas para ganar competitividad comercial, exportan más y aceleran el proceso de envejecimiento de sus reservas. Y vuelven a imprimir dinero en un bucle sin fin hasta que destruyen la confianza en su moneda. Aunque la realidad siempre es mucho más compleja de lo que uno cree… Esto es básicamente lo que le está pasando en Argentina.

Y sin embargo, a pesar de las críticas que están recibiendo los argentinos –muchas de ellas justificadas-, todo el mundo está embarcado en el mismo juego. Tengan o no tengan petróleo, todas las naciones imprimen dinero para lograr dos propósitos: 1) la caída de los tipos de interés que reduzca la carga de los deudores y fomente el crecimiento interno –sobre todo mediante burbujas inmobiliarias-; y 2) la devaluación monetaria para robarle al vecino sus exportaciones. En ambos casos necesitarás un montón de energía para sostener el crecimiento económico. Y si no la tienes o la importas muy cara, tarde o temprano el sector privado repercutirá la subida de los precios en los salarios y la recuperación se detendrá. Estamos tratando un tema supercomplejo con infinitas variables y ramificaciones que exceden el contenido de este artículo… Pero quiero hacerlo! Nos enfrentamos a un cuello de botella terrible entre una población mundial que no para de aumentar y unos recursos energéticos que disminuyen a una asombrosa velocidad. *En la confluencia de estas tendencias encontramos una lucha encarnizada por los recursos naturales y un gran shock deflacionario como no se ha visto en 400 años. Una imagen vale más que mil palabras:*



La caída de la producción de crudo impactará en todas las fuentes de energía

O dicho de otro modo: *hay demasiada gente en el planeta para tan pocos recursos*. La fuerza impulsora de esta crisis surge del desequilibrio población-recursos –que curioso que cuando todo empezó en 2007, fue cuando alcanzamos el peak oil-; agravada después por las deudas. Por eso los gobiernos no pueden parar de imprimir… pues si lo primero no tiene solución; al menos, pueden inducir la bajada de los tipos de interés mediante los QE. Si los eliminaran las tasas de descontrolarían, la economía se frenaría en seco y los Estados irían a la quiebra. No estoy a favor de la flexibilización cuantitativa, pero entiendo su lógica. Pero si los mantienen indefinidamente en el tiempo, el capitalismo sucumbirá a sus contradicciones de las que he hablado al principio de este artículo. Aumentarán las desigualdades sociales y las grandes corporaciones industriales repercutirán la creciente factura energética en los salarios de sus empleados, agravando con ello la crisis del consumo.

*Hagamos lo que hagamos estamos condenados*. Hay que seguir de cerca lo que pasa en Argentina porque ahora mismo es “el espejo del mundo”. Han subido un 30% los tipos de interés para contener la corrida inflacionaria que amenaza a su Banco Central y a los ahorros de los depositantes. Pero cuando la economía entre en recesión por este motivo: que harán?; volverán a imprimir dinero? Yo creo que seguiremos así hasta que todo se venga abajo… *Occidente lo tiene un poco mejor que los países emergentes porque su desarrollo se basa en el sector servicios*; mucho menos intensivo en el consumo de energía que la industria, radicada en éstos últimos. *Menos Rusia, todos los BRICS están pasando apuros por el sobre coste de la factura energética*. Algunos me diréis que el shale gas es la solución de todos nuestros problemas… Lo cuál es una completa falacia porque la extracción de shale oil es carísima. El único país que puede sacarle partido a medio plazo es Estados Unidos. En cualquier caso, la Agencia Internacional de la Energía no le ve recorrido más allá de 2020 (un análisis excesivamente optimista si consideramos que la AIE se basa en las reservas probadas, no en los costes reales de extracción).



Evolución de la producción de shale oil según los analistas de ITG

La cosa está muy mal porque somos petróleo dependientes. Somos unos yonquis del crudo y de sus derivados. Toda la economía cuelga de ellos y apenas hemos iniciado la transición hacia otro modelo energético porque hemos tardado mucho tiempo en reconocer el problema.

*La caída de la producción petrolífera y la consiguiente suba de precios afectará impactará en toda la economía*. Los costes de la minería, del transporte, el mantenimiento de la red de infraestructuras y el recibo de la luz se encarecerán. Y sin embargo, lo peor vendrá por el lado de la agricultura. La expansión de los cultivos agrícolas de los últimos 100 se ha fundamentado, directa o indirectamente, en el consumo de hidrocarburos. Desde que roturas el campo para sembrar hasta que encuentras el producto en el supermercado, los derivados del petróleo intervienen en todo el proceso. En el blog de Gail Tverberg viene éste gráfico de los superciclos de la agricultura elaborada por Peter Turkin y Sergey Nefedov. La tendencia que nos muestra es coherente con los procesos de auge y caída de varios imperios durante los últimos 2000 años. No sé lo que pensaréis vosotros, pero a mi me encaja para explicar el boom de la agricultura durante el siglo XVI y su posterior decadencia en el s.XVII. Este periodo se corresponde con la dominación del mundo por parte de los españoles; en el que la inflación causó estragos durante el Renacimiento y deflación durante el Barroco.



Superciclos de la agricultura según Turkin y Nefedov

Si superponemos a este ciclo el gráfico de Tverberg sobre la proyección de la producción de crudo, parece evidente que la economía ya ha empezado a menguar. Todos los gobiernos están imprimiendo moneda del mismo modo en que lo hicieron las naciones a principios del s.XVII. Asimismo, el declive en la producción agrícola augura grandes tensiones por el lado de la población; habida cuenta de que los recursos serán más escasos. En todas las crisis anteriores la población menguó… Yo creo que “esta vez no será diferente” y que sufriremos el mismo problema. Los inventarios agrícolas están en mínimos de los últimos 10 años y los campos siguen despoblándose a medida que los jóvenes emigran a la ciudad y sus padres se jubilan y abandonan las tareas agrícolas (un fenómeno que prosigue a escala mundial). Ahora mismo es una inversión ruinosa porque las distribuidoras cargan los costes a los agricultores.

Por todo lo que he contado en este artículo, *creo que los próximos 5 años serán cruciales para el destino de la Humanidad*. Es inútil inferir como irán las bolsas a corto plazo en base a estos análisis, porque la cosa va mucho más allá… *Tenemos que prepararnos*. Será necesaria una gran coordinación geopolítica por parte de los Estados para minimizar los problemas. Puede hacerse, pero si dejamos que la parte reptiliana de nuestros cerebros tome el mando, vamos apañados.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2014)

Ya era hora que Bertok posteara una buen artículo de opinión. Enhorabuena.

Creo que es demasiado alarmista porque dice que todo se va a ir abajo. Ya conocen mi teoría sobre la competencia en el terreno de lo relativo y no en el de lo absoluto. Poco importa el segundo, lo fundamental es salir por encima de los demás. Ahí los usanos tienen la guerra ganada y por mucho. La factura para aguantar la caída, menor que en los demás, la pagan los ciudadanos.

Allí gobiernan estrategas, aquí chorizos.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Feb 2014)

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...uu-advierte-que-llegar-al-impago-febrero.html


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2014)

janus mamon par de chelas y comentamos lo que se viene gualnais y si se suma bertok mejor que mejor un pollopera menos :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (8 Feb 2014)

hannibal. eads y grifols estuvieron en subida semilibre. los ves alcistas a muy cp?


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Ya era hora que Bertok posteara una buen artículo de opinión. Enhorabuena.
> 
> Creo que es demasiado alarmista porque dice que todo se va a ir abajo. Ya conocen mi teoría sobre la competencia en el terreno de lo relativo y no en el de lo absoluto. Poco importa el segundo, lo fundamental es salir por encima de los demás. Ahí los usanos tienen la guerra ganada y por mucho. La factura para aguantar la caída, menor que en los demás, la pagan los ciudadanos.
> 
> Allí gobiernan estrategas, aquí chorizos.



El futuro que nos espera se parece mas a Elisyum que a Madmax.Yo estoy contigo Janus,lo mas factible es que acabemos con determinados sectores que lo controlaran todo (Google,Nanotecnologia,Transgénicos,Química...) .Justamente USA da mil vueltas a todos los demás y encima en los sectores claves del futuro, ademas existe una percepción de seguridad jurídica que el resto de paises ni puede soñar...
Si miráis los movimientos de capitales a raíz del tapering se ve clarísimo que todo el dinero que huye de los emergentes se esta refugiando en USA y Europa.
Y no os olvidéis lo que hemos tenido en Europa en un solo siglo:

-Dos guerras mundiales
-Un muro
-Guerras nacionales
-Hiperinflación
-Quiebras
-Devaluaciones


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> janus mamon par de chelas y comentamos lo que se viene gualnais y si se suma bertok mejor que mejor un pollopera menos :Baile:



para todo "t" >= que el 2:45 se cumple la solución a la ecuación.

[YOUTUBE]qW0GfpH4n9E[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 08-feb-2014 at 21:03 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> El futuro que nos espera se parece mas a Elisyum que a Madmax.Yo estoy contigo Janus,lo mas factible es que acabemos con determinados sectores que lo controlaran todo (Google,Nanotecnologia,Transgénicos,Química...) .Justamente USA da mil vueltas a todos los demás y encima en los sectores claves del futuro, ademas existe una percepción de seguridad jurídica que el resto de paises ni puede soñar...
> Si miráis los movimientos de capitales a raíz del tapering se ve clarísimo que todo el dinero que huye de los emergentes se esta refugiando en USA y Europa.
> Y no os olvidéis lo que hemos tenido en Europa en un solo siglo:
> 
> ...




Los usanos están gobernados por tíos que buscan que América domine el mundo. Por poner un ejemplo, nadie puede decir que RameroJoy esté gobernando para conseguir algo grande o bueno para el país. Esa es la calidad de los gobiernos en unos y otros sitios.

Los usanos nunca han dejado que Europa cabalgue unida. Aplican el divide y vencerás y lo llevan haciendo muchas décadas. Por aquí, esta pandilla de mamones siguen sin enterarse y enredados andan en sus peleas por ver quien roba más o quien establece un gobierno más fascista y aniquilador de derechos.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2014)

claro que si huevon :abajo:


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro que si huevon :abajo:



tú pillas cacho ..............

[YOUTUBE]I_TKhQ7KK1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2014)

This is the time of your life!

[YOUTUBE]RDX4lhS0GOBFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (8 Feb 2014)

Janus como ves el tema carbonifero.
Esas ANR, crees que han podido ver suelo en ese 4,89 o pueden irse más abajo?

Es que ahora ni ojos ni cerebro me dice nada convincente...


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Janus como ves el tema carbonifero.
> Esas ANR, crees que han podido ver suelo en ese 4,89 o pueden irse más abajo?
> 
> Es que ahora ni ojos ni cerebro me dice nada convincente...



Yo las llevo más arriba (dos dolares) pero lo llevo a años vista. De momento, tranquilo y si bajan más, que no me duele, cargaré.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (8 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Yo las llevo más arriba (dos dolares) pero lo llevo a años vista. De momento, tranquilo y si bajan más, que no me duele, cargaré.



Ves factible una quiebra de una empresa como ANR?
Yo también entiendo la inversión a largo, a unos años, y voy sin prisa. Y al menos en principio me parecería inconcebible que los usamos no utilizasen ese oro negro y dejasen caer a un secto tan importante como el carbón.
Pero yo que se, tantos artículos del sargento y uno ya duda de todo..::


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ves factible una quiebra de una empresa como ANR?
> Yo también entiendo la inversión a largo, a unos años, y voy sin prisa. Y al menos en principio me parecería inconcebible que los usamos no utilizasen ese oro negro y dejasen caer a un secto tan importante como el carbón.
> Pero yo que se, tantos artículos del sargento y uno ya duda de todo..::



Todo es posible en los mercados. Si dura muchos años la crisis del carbón, o quiebran porque se les acaba el cash o se produce una gran consolidación en la que son comprados porque no deberían ser compradores. Mira cómo anda Arch Coal y eso que tiene la deuda refinanciada hasta el 2017 aprox.

No vas a pillar el mínimo por mucho que lo busques. En capitalización están muy abajo y en deuda muy arriba. Arch está unos 800M vs. unos 5,000M respectivamente. Si sale adelante el rebalanceo en el EV va a ser épico. Pero también puede quebrar.

Ahí tienes a James que va a quebrar por no decir que ya está quebrada. De lo que va a ser interesante y ahí estaremos con la caña puesta es de la salida del concurso de quiebras por parte de Patriot Coal.


Lo mismo me tengo que ir a dar una vuelta a visitar las minas y a decirles que dejen de tocar las pelotas. Que se pongan a currar y bajen los sueldos a la mitad para que los costes posibiliten nuevamente cash flow libre y beneficio.


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ves factible una quiebra de una empresa como ANR?
> Yo también entiendo la inversión a largo, a unos años, y voy sin prisa. Y al menos en principio me parecería inconcebible que los usamos no utilizasen ese oro negro y dejasen caer a un secto tan importante como el carbón.
> Pero yo que se, tantos artículos del sargento y uno ya duda de todo..::



Viene un año muy duro para ANR que produce carbón caro en la zona de Pennsylvania. Las pérdidas previstas son tremendas y el próximo miércoles publica resultados.

El carbón usano para uso doméstico (main target de Arch Coal y Alpha Natural Resources) esta muy tocado por la puta burbuja del Shale Gas. Es cierto que el precio del Gas Natural se ha doblado llegando a los 5$ pero siguen siendo precios muy atractivos para hacer el shift hacia el Gas Natural.

En cambio, fuera de los US se sigue quemando coal a tuti pero con el serio riesgo de ver qué pasa con el parón chino.

La demanda asiática se cubre muy bien desde los productores mineros en Australia ..... Peabody ::::::

Mi primera opción es Peabody (al 60% - 70%) y luego ACI o ANR (al 30% - 40%)

Este año pintan bastos todavía pero es cierto que la caída en el último mes ha sido muy, muy intensa. Aquí sólo se puede meter un dinero que no importe perder.

Suerte

P.D: Cotizan al 20% o 30% del BV


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Feb 2014)

Hey guys..... what's your opinion about JCP?


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hey guys..... what's your opinion about JCP?



Déjala que haga su trabajo. El mercado descuenta una nueva emisión que para que pueda ser aceptada por el mercado requerirá una dilución de aupa.

Tienen que revertir la bajada de ventas y atajar un nuevo modelo de negocio que les deje su sitio. Les llevará tiempo y mientras tanto se dedicarán al cash-burning en lo que son unos artistas.


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hey guys..... what's your opinion about JCP?



Buscan pollos a los que desplumar ... 8:8:8:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Feb 2014)

Para los que llevais imtech

Cortos en el valor 

http://shortsell.nl/short/Imtech


----------



## Janus (9 Feb 2014)

yo creo que están tirando el carbón hacia abajo para cargar a saco para después subirlo mucho. El gas natural está sensiblemente más caro y comienzan a verse incrementos en la demanda del thermal coal.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Feb 2014)

vamos a pedir un subforo para el carbón  como el de historia


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Feb 2014)

.::..................
Up


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Para los que llevais imtech
> 
> Cortos en el valor
> 
> http://shortsell.nl/short/Imtech



Muchas gracias:Aplauso::Aplauso:

El día que se pongan a recomprar ese 6% puede ser épica la subida


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias:Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> El día que se pongan a recomprar ese 6% puede ser épica la subida



Hace pocas semanas estaba en el doble y no ha pasado nada. Es un valor que subirá cuando se presenten los resultados y la confianza crezca. No se puede mirar todos los días si estas dentro. Si sale bien se puede hacer un x3 en un tiempo relativamente corto.

Seria importante para la confianza que volvieran al dividendo y demás


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2014)

ANR de las carboneras usanas es la que mas FCF esta generando

ANR

ARCH

WALTER


Presentaciones de ANR

Última presentación

El problema no es de ventas ni de costes al menos para ANR si no que el precio del carbón esta en mínimos.En este escenario solo aguantaran aquellos productores (los grandes) que sean capaces de generar fcf para poder pagar los intereses de su abultada deuda

Coal Prices and Coal Price Charts - InvestmentMine

---------- Post added 09-feb-2014 at 10:49 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Hace pocas semanas estaba en el doble y no ha pasado nada. Es un valor que subirá cuando se presenten los resultados y la confianza crezca. No se puede mirar todos los días si estas dentro. Si sale bien se puede hacer un x3 en un tiempo relativamente corto.
> 
> Seria importante para la confianza que volvieran al dividendo y demás



El 18 de marzo es la próxima presentación

Calendar - Royal Imtech NV

No se en que presentación estaba pero se quieren centrarse en la reducción de deuda así como en la generación de fcf, los dividendos volverán cuando la deuda baje a 1,5xEbitda. Hasta finales de 2015 no creo que se de esta situación.

Es una apuesta arriesgada y puede salir mal pero es que un negocio de estas características si esta bien gestionado cotiza bastante mas caro, el ejemplo mas claro es Bilfinger

BILFINGER SE (GBF:XETRA): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek


4000 mill Cap
8500 mill de facturación

Price to sales 0,4

Imtech

989 mill Cap
5400 mill de facturación

Price to sales 0,1


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2014)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



uuuuffff vaya portada se han currao ::::::

Para esta noche tengo Carrie en Full HD 1080p. Con el HC Pioneer a tuti van a salir los vecinos llorando ::::::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (9 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> ANR de las carboneras usanas es la que mas FCF esta generando
> 
> ANR
> 
> ...




Pero según esa presentación ANR exporta carbón a todo el planeta: Europa al completo y korea, Japón, China, e India entre otros.
Me arrepiento de no haber metido otra carga en 4,90 si vuelve a pasar por esa zona disparo.


----------



## paulistano (9 Feb 2014)

Segundo video que me veo de máx keiser.... No es un poco magufo el tío? 

Ojo, este finde varios amigos preguntándome sobre meter pasta el bolsa..... 

Me cuadra todo.... Se lo están pensando.... Subimos el ibex a 11.000...entra la gacelada y pars abajo.... Ya tenemos nuevos pillados. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (9 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Segundo video que me veo de máx keiser.... No es un poco magufo el tío?
> 
> Ojo, este finde varios amigos preguntándome sobre meter pasta el bolsa.....
> 
> ...



Creo que usted y yo compartimos amigos
Jajajaja


----------



## ane agurain (9 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Hace pocas semanas estaba en el doble y no ha pasado nada. Es un valor que subirá cuando se presenten los resultados y la confianza crezca. No se puede mirar todos los días si estas dentro. Si sale bien se puede hacer un x3 en un tiempo relativamente corto.
> 
> Seria importante para la confianza que volvieran al dividendo y demás



holanda está explotando


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2014)

Niño, esa peli es cieburo... "way to home". Pues eso, de vuelta de helvetia.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> holanda está explotando


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2014)

Cada uno es suficientemente maduro :::::: para entender los datos y saber quién está mintiendo



más cuidado que nunca ...


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pero según esa presentación ANR exporta carbón a todo el planeta: Europa al completo y korea, Japón, China, e India entre otros.
> Me arrepiento de no haber metido otra carga en 4,90 si vuelve a pasar por esa zona disparo.



Claro. es una compañía global.
El problema es que el precio del carbón esta por los suelos, ese precio no lo deciden las empresas si no la demanda.En este escenario penoso* las únicas que están aguantando el tipo ojo no ganando pasta* son algunas grandes.


----------



## paulistano (9 Feb 2014)

Estoy contigo bertok.... Más cuidado que nunca.... Si no se puede esta semana con los 10.100 y nos vamos abajo..... Yo andaría con ojo. 

Llevamos en general un año muy bueno en el hilo.... No vamos a joderlo.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


>



Eso es, 18% todo el Benelux. Es una empresa global aunque su facturación principal esta en europa

Donde van genial es en UK & Ireland,Nordic,ICT

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/Henk85/imtech_una_oportunidad_value

Vienen de una situación muy compleja, hay que darles tiempo


----------



## ane agurain (9 Feb 2014)

Las cifras son muy claras a este respecto. El endeudamiento de las familias españolas pasó de un 69% de su renta disponible en el año 2000 a un 131% en 2007. Este endeudamiento no es el mayor de la Unión Monetaria Europea: nos superaban ese año países como *Holanda*, Portugal o Chipre, pero se distanciaba mucho de otros países como Francia, Alemania o Italia.


Las familias holandesas eran las que soportaban un mayor porcentaje de deuda sobre sus ingresos (un 194% frente al 113% de las familias españolas), pero el peso del servicio de la deuda sobre su renta era un 14,5% frente al 20% de España, el más elevado de la eurozona con la excepción de Chipre



Property and Real Estate Prices - Worldwide - N


----------



## sr.anus (9 Feb 2014)

Yo creo que subiremos la semana que viene para que mentir, pero en cuanto cambie la tendencia de corto plazo hay que ser habiles e irse con las muchas o pocas plusvis que tengamos en el bolsillo. Sin mirar atras, yo ando con la mosca detras de la oreja, en mi trabajo de 40 personas cercanas, al menos 15 estamos dentro. Nunca habia visto tanto interes por la bolsa en mi circulo de amistades mas cercano. No huele bien


----------



## ane agurain (9 Feb 2014)

si el 1 de cada 2 que es propietario, tiene una deuda superior en % a los españoles, puede afectar al consumo interno, a la economía de Holanda, y por ende a la bolsa...

y si la bolsa holandesa no peponea, pues es más difícil que sus valores lo hagan


----------



## torrefacto (9 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Cada uno es suficientemente maduro :::::: para entender los datos y saber quién está mintiendo
> 
> 
> 
> más cuidado que nunca ...



No lo pillo, alguien puede dar explicaciones for dummies?


----------



## ane agurain (9 Feb 2014)

torrefacto dijo:


> No lo pillo, alguien puede dar explicaciones for dummies?



pues que los españoles follan más con 10cm que los americanos con 30cm


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Claro. es una compañía global.
> El problema es que el precio del carbón esta por los suelos, ese precio no lo deciden las empresas si no la demanda.En este escenario penoso* las únicas que están aguantando el tipo ojo no ganando pasta* son algunas grandes.



Las compañías cíclicas, y las carboneras son un ejemplo perfecto, dependen de los precios del ciclo y eso es algo que el management de las empresas no puede controlar ....

Lo que sí pueden hacer, y lo están haciendo, es adelgazar la partida de gastos en espera de una recuperación de los precios .... como siempre ha ocurrido.

Lo que ocurre ahora es que hay serias dudas de que nos podamos encontrar ante un nuevo paradigma y los precios no se vuelvan a recuperar en un plazo relativamente corto ..... entonces la clave va a estar disponer del suficiente músculo financiero para atravesar de forma famélica la dura travesía del desierto que se avecina.

No descarto mega ampliaciones dilutivas a costa de los sufridos inversores. La capitalización de ANR está bordeando el billón de dólares usanos y las obligaciones financieras son muy elevadas ... una ampliación fundiría la cotización.

Paso de meteros más miedo :::::: *aunque una dosis de realismo siempre viene bien*. Hay que tener muy claro el tipo de inversión especulativa que es el carbón usano, el horizonte de la inversión, que es un dinero que no se necesita y que puede ser blanco / negro.

Espero que se pueda hacer un x3 - x6 pero antes se va a sufrir muuuuuucho durante muuuuucho tiempo. El punto de entrada va a ser muy importante.

Suerte a los cola miners del foro, que no son pocos.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2014 at 13:03 ----------




torrefacto dijo:


> No lo pillo, alguien puede dar explicaciones for dummies?



En un mercado libre y no manipulado podría significar que los acreedores ven menos riesgo en cobrar la deuda del Bono 10 años español que el bono a 30 años usano :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

En un mercado manipulado, falaz y delictivo como el que nos obsequia el stablisment significa que la situación de españa está a paso de la quiebra absoluta y que nadie confía en nuestra capacidad de repago tanto del principal como de los intereses de la deuda. Por ello, nos chutan para mantener artificialmente bajos los intereses de la deuda y que podamos financiarnos en los mercados externos.

En condiciones normales de libre mercado, apenas se ofrecería financiación al estado español.

Es un pre-cadaver agónico al que están dando continuas descargas eléctrica para mantenerlo con vida a la espera del notario y que pueda firmar la venta de la joyas de la abuela antes de cascar.

Amen


----------



## Tono (9 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Yo creo que subiremos la semana que viene para que mentir, pero en cuanto cambie la tendencia de corto plazo hay que ser habiles e irse con las muchas o pocas plusvis que tengamos en el bolsillo. Sin mirar atras, yo ando con la mosca detras de la oreja, en mi trabajo de 40 personas cercanas, al menos 15 estamos dentro. Nunca habia visto tanto interes por la bolsa en mi circulo de amistades mas cercano. No huele bien




Esta semana y probablemente la siguiente se irá para arriba.
Los bancos centrales han dado continuidad a los estímulos y los principales datos macroeconómicos ya se conocen y no son malos.
El SP ha cerrado la semana en plano recuperando los 1800 y es de esperar que lo suban al menos lo suficiente para que los leoncios suelten el papel que han comprado abajo.
El otro día, creo que fue Chinito el que puso un indicador de los que no mienten, el tráfico de camiones por una importante autopista de Fracia que había aumentado considerablemente.
Hoy he leído que el movimiento de contenedores del puerto de Barcelona en el 2013 ha igualado el récord máximo que tenían desde el 2007.

Son buenos datos, de los que dan una idea de que algo se está moviendo en el buen sentido.

En cuanto a que más gente se mete en bolsa es evidente, ya he comentado que en los últimos 4 meses el volumen de acciones que mueve BME mensualmente aumentan a doble dígito. Y en los balances de los bancos se veía claramente que una de las pocas partidas que aumentaban eran los ingresos por transacciones financieras (entre los que se encuentran la compraventa de acciones).


----------



## ane agurain (9 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Esta semana y probablemente la siguiente se irá para arriba.
> Los bancos centrales han dado continuidad a los estímulos y los principales datos macroeconómicos ya se conocen y no son malos.
> El SP ha cerrado la semana en plano recuperando los 1800 y es de esperar que lo suban al menos lo suficiente para que los leoncios suelten el papel que han comprado abajo.
> El otro día, creo que fue Chinito el que puso un indicador de los que no mienten, el tráfico de camiones por una importante autopista de Fracia que había aumentado considerablemente.
> ...




Will U.S. stock buyers beat back the bear? - Yahoo Finance

---------- Post added 09-feb-2014 at 06:14 ----------

tono: hay que superar el 1810

va a costar, y no lo digo yo xavigomis, por si me lees, te pongo un link:


Comentario de J.L. Cava

Los datos de empleo en los EE.UU. fueron decepcionantes y las bolsas reaccionaron con bajadas. Sin embargo, a los pocos minutos se dieron la vuelta. Es probable que los participantes en los mercados estén considerando que esa debilidad inducirá al FED a inyectar más dinero (frenar el ritmo de reducción de sus compras de activos). Nosotros, sin embargo, creemos que el FED continuará con su programa de reducción del volumen de compras.

El índice VIX de volatilidad generó, tal y como dijimos en nuestro comentario de viernes, una señal de compra en los sistemas de especulación que siguen este índice. Y mientras que el VIX se mantenga por debajo de la zona de 22, consideraremos que la tendencia a muy corto plazo de las bolsas es alcista.

Desde un punto de vista técnico, nosotros seguimos considerando que el S&P 500 se encuentra desplegando un gran movimiento lateral y que la resistencia de la zona 1.810 será difícil de superar, tal y como ya dijimos en nuestro comentario del viernes pasado. Si nos fijamos en el gráfico que recogemos a continuación, se observa que el S&P 500 está justamente por debajo de la resistencia de los 1.810. Y es una resistencia significativa, por ahí pasa ahora la media de 50 sesiones. Además, el S&P 500 se va a enfrentar a ella en un momento en el que el sentimiento de los inversores es optimista, a juzgar por las declaraciones de algunos analistas en la CNBC.

El volumen negociado durante los días en los que las bolsas cayeron fue superior al negociado durante los días de subida. Es más, el volumen negociado durante la fuerte caída del lunes pasado ha sido el más elevado de la semana.

El tramo a alza desplegado por el S&P 500 se ha visto apoyado fundamentalmente por la cancelación de posiciones cortas, el movimiento al alza ha sido brusco, ha recorrido un tramo al alza que podemos considerar en la parte alta de lo considerado como normal y el tiempo empleado en el rebote ha sido normal.

Mientras el S&P 500 no supere el 1.810, mantendremos nuestra consideración de que estamos ante un rebote, un tramo al alza dentro de un amplio movimiento lateral.
La pregunta que se están haciendo los especuladores es sencilla. “Bien, ya se ha producido el rebote y estamos por debajo del 1.810 resistencia crítica), y ahora ¿qué?”.


Si el S&P 500 fuese incapaz de superar durante los próximos dos días el 1.810, probablemente volvería a la zona de mínimos, pues sería un signo claro de debilidad.

Es cierto que el porcentaje de alcistas se ha moderado durante la semana, pero los que han abandonado la posición alcista, se han inclinado por considerar que lo más probable es un movimiento lateral y los bajistas se han incrementado levemente. Por ello, debemos concluir que el porcentaje de bajistas es tan bajo que será difícil que el S&P 500 supere el 1.810.


----------



## Tono (9 Feb 2014)

Señorita Ane, la tengo en mi lista de ignorados por flooder, colocar enlaces a páginas con troyanos y sospecho que es de los mulnicks que ensucian el foro si es que no hacen algo peor. 
No me cite más porque no la leo.

Y aviso a los compañeros que en todas las webs en las que se habla de dinero siempre aparecen estafadores que buscan ganarse la confianza de la gente con fines obvios. Como muy bien sabe Calópez.


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Las compañías cíclicas, y las carboneras son un ejemplo perfecto, dependen de los precios del ciclo y eso es algo que el management de las empresas no puede controlar ....
> 
> Lo que sí pueden hacer, y lo están haciendo, es adelgazar la partida de gastos en espera de una recuperación de los precios .... como siempre ha ocurrido.
> 
> ...



Esa es la clave Bertok, quien apueste por el carbón debe entender y asumir ese riesgo, el precio del carbon no se puede predecir.
Ahora como el precio de la tonelada vuelva a subir, que tengo mis dudas aunque no es algo imposible, la subida puede ser importante.
He puesto la presentación de ANR porque de las carboneras que he visto (que no son muchas,unas 4-5) es la única que en los últimos 5 años todos los años ha tenido fcf positivos (Cash from operations-CAPEX)


----------



## Hannibal (9 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En un mercado libre y no manipulado podría significar que los acreedores ven menos riesgo en cobrar la deuda del Bono 10 años español que el bono a 30 años usano :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> En un mercado manipulado, falaz y delictivo como el que nos obsequia el stablisment significa que la situación de españa está a paso de la quiebra absoluta y que nadie confía en nuestra capacidad de repago tanto del principal como de los intereses de la deuda. Por ello, nos chutan para mantener artificialmente bajos los intereses de la deuda y que podamos financiarnos en los mercados externos.



Cualquiera que te lea se pensará que el mercado usano no está intervenido ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (9 Feb 2014)

Supòngo que ahora no es broma. no?

Flooder?? 

No pongo enlaces a páginas con ningún troyano. Solo se ha quejado usted.

Y creo que no ensucio el foro. Pero por supuesto, su opinión es respetable. Pero yo de blogs españoles solo pongo de Cava y Carlos María. Si le salta en antivirus, dudo que estas 2 webs sean maliciosas.

Pero lo dicho, respeto su decisión. Yo si no le importa, le leeré.


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Esa es la clave Bertok, quien apueste por el carbón debe entender y asumir ese riesgo, el precio del carbon no se puede predecir.
> Ahora como el precio de la tonelada vuelva a subir, que tengo mis dudas aunque no es algo imposible, la subida puede ser importante.
> He puesto la presentación de ANR porque de las carboneras que he visto (que no son muchas,unas 4-5) es la única que en los últimos 5 años todos los años ha tenido fcf positivos (Cash from operations-CAPEX)



y cotiza apenas un 20% del BV .....

Yo sí que creo que va a sobrevivir, aunque no estoy seguro si conseguirá evitar tener que ampliar capital y fundir a los accionistas actuales.

Su enemigo es el nigga que es un confeso "hater" de los combustibles fósiles

[YOUTUBE]GfOUSGvsVZk[/YOUTUBE]

... pero los republicanos ya andan al quite

[YOUTUBE]Bb5lm8OqY8c[/YOUTUBE]

Si en las próximas presidenciales vuelven a ganar los demócratas :ouch::ouch::ouch: pobre carbón

---------- Post added 09-feb-2014 at 13:31 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Cualquiera que te lea se pensará que el mercado usano no está intervenido ::::::



Lo sé pero para que veas al extremo que se ha llegado en expaña.

Al final vamos a ser un TBTF


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2014)

Con Imtech, todo marcha bien menos Alemania. A cierre del ejercicio ya han bajado la deuda a 745 mill

Imtech

Para este ejercicio ya solo queda hacer algunos retoques por tierras germanas, que los contaran el 18 de Marzo y a esperar hasta a 2015.


----------



## Tono (9 Feb 2014)

Baasándose en el Eurostoxx, Unience nos da un timing interesante (gracias por recomendar esta página Ponzi)




> *situaríamos entre la última semana de marzo y primera quincena de abril la potencial ventana de fuerte inestabilidad.*



Recomiendo leer el por qué de esta previsión.

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/Lemming/la_historia_no_se_repite_pero_rima


----------



## Hannibal (9 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lo sé pero para que veas al extremo que se ha llegado en expaña.
> 
> Al final vamos a ser un TBTF



No sé a qué extremo te refieres (permíteme que te tutee, últimamente soy un maleducado ). Quiero decir, que no es comparable un bono a 10 años con uno de 30, sea el pais que sea. Para mí lo gordo sería que el bono a 30 años usano fuera más barato que el 10 nuestro ::

Lo que sí debe ser más que sospechoso es que estemos pagando los mismos intereses ahora con una deuda -oficial- superior al 100% del PIB que en 2007, antes de la crisis, con una deuda del 60% si no recuerdo mal. Están intentando echar ambientador, pero la peste a muerto no aguantará mucho más.

P.D. Tono, yo no entiendo el problema que tienes con Ane... no creo que se pueda decir que spamea o que escribe sin aportar nada :?
P.D.2 : Ane, te respondo lo que me pediste ahí atrás en un rato.


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No sé a qué extremo te refieres (permíteme que te tutee, últimamente soy un maleducado ). Quiero decir, que no es comparable un bono a 10 años con uno de 30, sea el pais que sea. Para mí lo gordo sería que el bono a 30 años usano fuera más barato que el 10 nuestro ::
> 
> Lo que sí debe ser más que sospechoso es que estemos pagando los mismos intereses ahora con una deuda -oficial- superior al 100% del PIB que en 2007, antes de la crisis, con una deuda del 60% si no recuerdo mal. Están intentando echar ambientador, pero la peste a muerto no aguantará mucho más.
> 
> ...



En lo de los plazos de los bonos, toda la razón. Lo quería explicar era que el estado español no es capaz de financiarse a tipos los suficientemente bajos como para no estrangular el crecimiento.

Nos dan aire para dejar el testamento hecho, poco más.


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En lo de los plazos de los bonos, toda la razón. Lo quería explicar era que el estado español no es capaz de financiarse a tipos los suficientemente bajos como para no estrangular el crecimiento.
> 
> Nos dan aire para dejar el testamento hecho, poco más.



Desde min 17:40

[YOUTUBE]qFglTXkfjqk[/YOUTUBE]

La carrera de la deuda


----------



## Tono (9 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo ningún problema con nadie. 

Unas páginas atrás hay un extraño enlace del que avisé que me saltaba el antivirus. Ya me había pasado con anterioridad.

Tomadlo si queréis como un obsesión mía por la seguridad, desde luego no acuso a nadie, pero no olvidéis que el ciberdelito no es algo que sale sólo en los informativos. Hoy si uno se despista es más fácil robarle a través de su ordenador que en la calle. En todos los foros en que se habla de dinero siempre hay fauna de este tipo. Sólo aconsejo a todo el mundo que tenga cuidado.

Me consta que desde la administración de la web están estudiando el tema, en la historia de este foro ya han ocurrido varias estafas, y si hay sospechas como parece se pondrá una vez más en conocimiento de la policía.

Simplemente quiero avisar y ya no vuelvo a hablar de este tema.


----------



## Hannibal (9 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hannibal. eads y grifols estuvieron en subida semilibre. los ves alcistas a muy cp?



En primer lugar, me sorprende que me preguntes porque tú y yo sabemos que eres bastante mejor que yo analizando ienso: bueno, y el 99% de los foreros es mejor que yo.

Sobre Grifols ya lo comenté cuando contesté a decloban:
_3. GRF: Koncorde a punto de dar entrada y tocomocho no pinta mal; valor completamente alcista... el RSI tiene que confirmar porque el último máximo fue más bajo que el anterior, pero no abriría un corto aquí ni en broma _

Sobre EADS, ya habrás visto que tocomocho no da señal de compra; de hecho el miércoles dió 4 de 5 señales de venta al salirse del kumo hacia abajo, aunque al dia siguiente rectificó. Supongo que el cuidador hizo bien su trabajo 

la cuestión es que está sobrevendida, hace espejo en koncorde, y su soporte en el kumo está muy muy cerca, en 51.85, y cerró en 52.5, así que se podría decir que debería subir y que ahora es un buen momento para comprar. 

El problema es que el kumo está muy plano, así que cualquier subida inicial se acabará corrigiendo en pocos días. No sé cómo lo ves, pero yo creo que tiene recorrido seguro hasta los 54.5, que es la parte alta del kumo, y quizá se salga unos días y llegue a 55.3 que fue soporte hace un mes, pero volvería a caer al kumo imho. Es un 6% de reward en el mejor de los casos.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2014 at 15:38 ----------

Vodafone ofrece 7.000 millones de euros por Ono - elEconomista.es


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (9 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde min 17:40
> 
> 
> 
> La carrera de la deuda



gracias por el vídeo
Me lo he visto entero.
Está bien escuchar a Lacalle, lo que pasa que el hombre divaga mucho, está a punto de decir algo interesante y se va por los cerros de úbeda hacia otro punto de vista y vuelta a empezar 
Vamos como las marujas cuando empiezan a rajar de una cosa y acaban hablando del primo del sobrino del nieto de ...........ad finitum
Pero en cualquier caso muy recomendable escuchar el discurso de este hombre


----------



## ane agurain (9 Feb 2014)

bueno. si la administración del foro está investigando a ver si mis links son flooders robadatos me quedo mejor. yo uso avast y malware y no me salta.

independientemente de que se me ignore, al resto de foreros también le salta el antivirus con Cava o Carlos María?

---------- Post added 09-feb-2014 at 09:18 ----------

hannibal
pero si no miramos indicadores? qué le dice el gráfico?


----------



## Janus (9 Feb 2014)

Buenas tardes

[YOUTUBE]WiE4HN0HT3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hannibal (9 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero si no miramos indicadores? qué le dice el gráfico?



Si tiramos una linea de mínimos con el 28 de agosto y 10 de diciembre, sigue siendo alcista aunque en enero ha estado unos dias por debajo, poco ha faltado


----------



## Topongo (9 Feb 2014)

Hombre tono acusar a ane de flooder... yo creo que aporta bastante. .. a me salta ningún antivirus ni el de aqui ni el del curro...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (9 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Yo no tengo ningún problema con nadie.
> 
> Unas páginas atrás hay un extraño enlace del que avisé que me saltaba el antivirus. Ya me había pasado con anterioridad.



no se pueden tener instalados antivirus tan buenos :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (9 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Hombre tono acusar a ane de flooder... yo creo que aporta bastante. .. a me salta ningún antivirus ni el de aqui ni el del curro...





http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-7.html#post10890741

Aquí está el mensaje



ane agurain dijo:


> RESCATE DE ESPAÑA: LA TRAVESIA DEL DESIERTO HA COMENZADO (X)



y aquí donde avisé



Tono dijo:


> según mi antivirus
> *Sitio web perjudicial bloqueado*
> _Este sitio web ha sido identificado como perjudicial.
> Le recomendamos que no visite este sitio web._



Mi antivirus es el F_secure.

Flooder es el que inunda hilos con mensajes, muchos de ellos sin sentido o repetitivos. Los sujetos de este tipo tienen un nº de mensajes por día que es una barbaridad, cosa fácil de comprobar, y lo hacen a todas horas del día. Si además se justifican de que están todo el día en el foro porque son dos personas las que comparten el nick, un hombre y una mujer, apaga y vámonos.


Todos somos mayorcitos para saber como debemos actuar en internet y que no debemos fiarnos de determinados comportamientos. 
A lo mejor es que soy un paranoico, pero por si las moscas he avisado a Calopez. Os aseguro que más veteranos del hilo ya lo había calado mucho antes que yo.

No vuelvo a comentar nada más sobre el tema. 
Prefiero hablar de la bolsa y mis tonterías.


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2014)

Cuentas públicas usanas ..... todo bien, gracias ienso:ienso:ienso:

Merece la pena escuchar unos minutos

[YOUTUBE]IEFa6JG3INo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Topongo (9 Feb 2014)

A las tonterías pues... por cierto pocas boobs veo para ser finde. ..
Y hablando un poco de laa carteras lp tengi que meter otro tiro a alguna dividendera y no me decido por felguera mas enagases... alguna recomendación con dividendo >=5-6%... en ni en ibe, san ni bme de momento no quiero incrementar posi...
Quiza mas tef?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alimon (9 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Señorita Ane, la tengo en mi lista de ignorados por flooder, colocar enlaces a páginas con troyanos y sospecho que es de los mulnicks que ensucian el foro si es que no hacen algo peor.
> No me cite más porque no la leo.
> 
> Y aviso a los compañeros que en todas las webs en las que se habla de dinero siempre aparecen estafadores que buscan ganarse la confianza de la gente con fines obvios. Como muy bien sabe Calópez.



Vamos a ver, acabo de comer y me encuentro con esto.

Tono, que usted será un asiduo del hilo, pero vamos acusar a Ane de flood.

Canta un montón de operaciones, da entradas y salidas de valores, que aúnque no siempre son acertadas, y discrepamos en algunas de ellas, a mi personalmente me han permitido salir o entrar en alguna operación sacando 4 dígitos de beneficio, cosa que no hubiera sido posible siguiendo mi propia visión.

En otras, mi visión ha sido la acertada, pero al menos me ha hecho estudiarla mejor.

No entiendo como puedes acusar de flood a alguien que es de las pocas personas que ahora mismo aporta analisis a este foro. Que tendríamos que hacer con el gato entonces?

Un consejo. Critique menos y aporté más.

Disculpad las faltas estoy con el móvil.

Edito: igual de importante es controlar de analizo técnico y demás que saber lo suficiente de ordenadores e internet, dado que todo lo movemos a través de ello. Si sus conocimientos en este campo son limitados, no puede acusar a los demás de hacer algo mal, los enlaces son seguros y los "virus" que menciona, se evitan fácilmente con un simple adblock. Si usted no es capaz de controlar esa tecnología o debería aprender, o tal vez plantearse operar con su broker por teléfono o físicamente.


----------



## Topongo (9 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A las tonterías pues... por cierto pocas boobs veo para ser finde. ..
> Y hablando un poco de laa carteras lp tengi que meter otro tiro a alguna dividendera y no me decido por felguera mas enagases... alguna recomendación con dividendo >=5-6%... en ni en ibe, san ni bme de momento no quiero incrementar posi...
> Quiza mas tef?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Joder que demigrancia de mensaje espero que lo interpreteis bien cosas de escribir del móvil. .. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sinnombrex (9 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A las tonterías pues... por cierto pocas boobs veo para ser finde. ..
> Y hablando un poco de laa carteras lp tengi que meter otro tiro a alguna dividendera y no me decido por felguera mas enagases... alguna recomendación con dividendo >=5-6%... en ni en ibe, san ni bme de momento no quiero incrementar posi...
> Quiza mas tef?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Esta semana me compre unas pocas dinamias, aunque como no superen el 7,50 no se que pasara.

Estos son los dividendos que ha dado en el pasado, los de futuro ni idea.

Dinamia > Home > Accionistas e inversores > Información general > Dividendos

Las esta comprando Bestinver y me parece que tambien Metavalor.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (9 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde min 17:40
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qFglTXkfjqk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> La carrera de la deuda




Es una sensación extraña. Es una mezcla de Pardeza y de Aznar este hombre.

Físicamente me recuerda al delantero maño, pero en los gestos y la forma de hablar me recuerda al gran estadista.

Me estaré volviendo loco?ienso:


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Es una sensación extraña. Es una mezcla de Pardeza y de Aznar este hombre.
> 
> Físicamente me recuerda al delantero maño, pero en los gestos y la forma de hablar me recuerda al gran estadista.
> 
> Me estaré volviendo loco?ienso:



Tiene algunos puntazos divertidos, a mi me cae bien.
Yo estoy con su primer libro y la verdad me esta gustando.


----------



## decloban (9 Feb 2014)

Entro, leo sorprendido la que se ha liado, pongo una foto que me envio ane por si tono se quiere replantear el ignore y me voy.







Que conste que no tengo ninguna foto de delante así que igual trae sorpresa kinder.


----------



## egarenc (9 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Es una sensación extraña. Es una mezcla de Pardeza y de Aznar este hombre.
> 
> Físicamente me recuerda al delantero maño, pero en los gestos y la forma de hablar me recuerda al gran estadista.
> 
> Me estaré volviendo loco?ienso:



transmite bien y sabe de lo que habla, aunque a veces me parece soberbio y eso de quererse hacer el graciosín sin tener ni p. gracia buuuf. Del contenido, amén. 8:


----------



## Hannibal (9 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-7.html#post10890741
> 
> Aquí está el mensaje
> 
> ...



No es por entrar en polémicas absurdas, pero ese enlace es a transiciónestructural, que hasta donde yo sé es un foro hermano de burbuja donde escriben muchos ilustres.

Pero bueno, cada uno es libre de tener en su lista de ignorados a quien quiera 8:


----------



## Tono (9 Feb 2014)

Ya había visto el vídeo, no es la primera vez que lo cuelga Ponzi. Aconsejo ver los vídeos que cuelga OoM, no tienen desperdicio.
Fuera de que guste el estilo o no del ponente, dice verdades como puños.

He estado leyendo lo que que dice la prensa extranjera sobre el problema de Sacyr en Panamá. La diferencia entre lo que dice la prensa panameña y española es abismal (en Panamá nos acusan de ladrones y parece que no quieren saber nada más de sacyr allí).
En el Financial T. hay una noticia (de pago) que me imagino nos ataca duramente sólo por la forma de encabezarla. Con amigos como los ingleses no hace falta tener enemigos:

*Panama Canal: cement overcoat*
_50 per cent cost escalation is much more than the norm_

FT.com / Search

¿habrá gap mañana en el Ibex? Los futuros quedaron el viernes en 10145 si siguen subiendo antes de la apertura desayunamos directamente con Pepón. :Baile:

(déjalo Hannibal)


----------



## decloban (9 Feb 2014)

Respecto al lío del canal me parece que la autoridad del canal también han querido ir de listos. Según la junta de arbitraje que es panameña indico que era imposible terminar la obra con el presupuesto por los sobre costes que han ido apareciendo. Me cuesta mucho creer que no lo supiesen antes de adjudicar la obra.

La llamada Junta de Resolución de Disputas (DAB) que actúa como árbitro en el conflicto por las obras del Canal de Panamá ha salido en defensa del consorcio liderado por la constructora española Sacyr 

Veremos como termina el asunto.


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Es una sensación extraña. Es una mezcla de Pardeza y de Aznar este hombre.
> 
> Físicamente me recuerda al delantero maño, pero en los gestos y la forma de hablar me recuerda al gran estadista.
> 
> Me estaré volviendo loco?ienso:




Ayer por la noche estuvo como economista invitado en el programa-debate de La Sexta. A Algunos contertulios algo favorables al Keynesianismo no les hizo mucha gracia su intervención.


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ayer por la noche estuvo como economista invitado en el programa-debate de La Sexta. A Algunos contertulios algo favorables al Keynesianismo no les hizo mucha gracia su intervención.



Yo no estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que dice pero si que me parecen interesantes sus opiniones,ademas si todos pensaríamos igual menudo mundo mas aburrido.
En la sexta igual que en intereconomia,13tv y telemadrid tienen una extraña tendencia a llevar los debates peligrosamente a su terreno.

Tono estoy a la espera de la publicacion de la conferencia del gestor de Metavalor en el IJM....A mi me gusto, ya os adelanto que habló del Santander,Barón de Ley,Google,Apple,Telefónica y alguna mas.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No es por entrar en polémicas absurdas, pero ese enlace es a transiciónestructural, que hasta donde yo sé es un foro hermano de burbuja donde escriben muchos ilustres.
> 
> Pero bueno, cada uno es libre de tener en su lista de ignorados a quien quiera 8:





O sea, que no es por ningún link de Carlos María o Cava. Es por TE. Pues sinceramente, no creo que ese antivirus esté bien configurado si salta.

sobre las horas en el foro, el estar de baja una y currar desde casa otro, pues es lo que toca. pero sobre todo es por aprender.

tampoco es que haya que dar explicaciones, pero si yo flodeo, el poner videoclips y culos y tetas, debe ser aportar conocimiento. que no me molesta, al contrario; pero que me parece justo que la vara de medir sea la misma para todos.

repito, no hago publicidad de ningún tipo, ni malintenciono ni nada, porque estoy aprendiendo, y canto mis entradas y salidas, e intento ser neutral.

pero bueno, que no se puede agradar a todos, y creo que algo más habrá; eso está claro. así que por mí dejo el tema

s2


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> O sea, que no es por ningún link de Carlos María o Cava. Es por TE. Pues sinceramente, no creo que ese antivirus esté bien configurado si salta.
> 
> sobre las horas en el foro, el estar de baja una y currar desde casa otro, pues es lo que toca. pero sobre todo es por aprender.
> 
> ...



Por mi parte sigue como hasta ahora.



P.D: Era sobre todo por citar.


----------



## Janus (9 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Respecto al lío del canal me parece que la autoridad del canal también han querido ir de listos. Según la junta de arbitraje que es panameña indico que era imposible terminar la obra con el presupuesto por los sobre costes que han ido apareciendo. Me cuesta mucho creer que no lo supiesen antes de adjudicar la obra.
> 
> La llamada Junta de Resolución de Disputas (DAB) que actúa como árbitro en el conflicto por las obras del Canal de Panamá ha salido en defensa del consorcio liderado por la constructora española Sacyr
> 
> Veremos como termina el asunto.



Creeme, para España es bueno que esta gentuza desaparezca del ámbito empresarial, tanto local como global.

Este tipo de patinazos va a poner a cada uno en su sitio.

Es una maravilla que se pulan a esta gentuza.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Feb 2014)

me da en este sistema chorra que llevo, que esta semana bolsasymerc y bio marcan, POSIBLEMENTE, máximos semanales. luego es posible que corrijan un poco.
el de bio hasta es posible que fuera bastante arriba.


----------



## Tono (9 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Creeme, para España es bueno que esta gentuza desaparezca del ámbito empresarial, tanto local como global.
> 
> Este tipo de patinazos va a poner a cada uno en su sitio.
> 
> Es una maravilla que se pulan a esta gentuza.





Que se hunda ese nido de parásitos, donde la casta incuba sus huevos estaría muy bien. El problema es que como quiebren, se van a llevar por delante lo que no está escrito entre banca mediana y proveedores (aparte de que tendrían que vender su parte de Repsol a precio de derribo)
Ahora, como conocedor un poquillo de los que es negociar y tirarte un órdago, hay que estar muy perdido para jugarte el resto sin tener ni un duro en el bolsillo (ni siquiera para hacer frente a las idemnizaciones futuras que pueda haber).
Se empieza a hablar de que este fracaso y el deterioro de la marca España puede incluso obligar a hacer un cambio rápido de ministros, incluído el Guindos que apoyó ese proyecto como viable (y el estado aseguró por más de 400M)


Gracias por citar jopitxujo, si no no lo hubiera leído, ahora habla en femenino (estará haciendo 'sus' labores) :XX::XX:


----------



## egarenc (9 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Y
> Tono estoy a la espera de la publicacion de la conferencia del gestor de Metavalor en el IJM....A mi me gusto, ya os adelanto que habló del Santander,Barón de Ley,Google,Apple,Telefónica y alguna mas.









me cagonlaleche, que ya nos han metido el primero. Normal, están más habituados a jugar en condiciones de lluvia :rolleye:


----------



## decloban (9 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me da en este sistema chorra que llevo, que esta semana bolsasymerc y bio marcan, POSIBLEMENTE, máximos semanales. luego es posible que corrijan un poco.
> el de bio hasta es posible que fuera bastante arriba.




Si se esta dentro de vio esta claro que mantener pero si se esta fuera con cuidado, el riesgo stop esta alto así que con cuidado.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2014 at 21:23 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Creeme, para España es bueno que esta gentuza desaparezca del ámbito empresarial, tanto local como global.
> 
> Este tipo de patinazos va a poner a cada uno en su sitio.
> 
> Es una maravilla que se pulan a esta gentuza.




Totalmente de acuerdo contigo pero ten por seguro que sus sustitutos serán iguales por desgracia.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2014 at 21:26 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Gracias por citar jopitxujo, si no no lo hubiera leído, ahora habla en femenino (estará haciendo 'sus' labores) :XX::XX:




Bienvenido a Internet, donde los hombres son hombres, las mujeres son hombres y los niños agentes de la guardia civil.


----------



## Janus (9 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Que se hunda ese nido de parásitos, donde la casta incuba sus huevos estaría muy bien. El problema es que como quiebren, se van a llevar por delante lo que no está escrito entre banca mediana y proveedores (aparte de que tendrían que vender su parte de Repsol a precio de derribo)
> Ahora, como conocedor un poquillo de los que es negociar y tirarte un órdago, hay que estar muy perdido para jugarte el resto sin tener ni un duro en el bolsillo (ni siquiera para hacer frente a las idemnizaciones futuras que pueda haber).
> Se empieza a hablar de que este fracaso y el deterioro de la marca España puede incluso obligar a hacer un cambio rápido de ministros, incluído el Guindos que apoyó ese proyecto como viable (y el estado aseguró por más de 400M)
> 
> ...




Que se lo lleve por delante, a bancos y a proveedores. No por unos pocos nos vamos a tener que tragar el vivir en un país de corruptos donde el robo, el hurto y el ventajismo forma parte del ADN nacional.

Que se jodan todos, que quiebren. Pena, ninguna.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2014)

Ponzi, que empresas querías que te mirara?


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, que empresas querías que te mirara?



Si tengo que quedarme solo con dos quizás Coach y Kroger


----------



## C.BALE (9 Feb 2014)

¿ A qué precio entrarias en Philip Morris???


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Si tengo que quedarme solo con dos quizás Coach y Kroger



Cabronazo, me has metido en la cabeza el seguimiento de coach :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Mañana me paso por la boutique que tienen en Serrano (un poco más al Sur de Goya) para ver el material in situ.

A ver si podemos hacer dinero con ella.

Gracias por la info.


----------



## paulistano (9 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Cabronazo, me has metido en la cabeza el seguimiento de coach :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Mañana me paso por la boutique que tienen en Serrano (un poco más al Sur de Goya) para ver el material in situ.
> 
> ...



Si te leyesen en el catacrock:XX::XX:


----------



## Robopoli (9 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Cabronazo, me has metido en la cabeza el seguimiento de coach :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Mañana me paso por la boutique que tienen en Serrano (un poco más al Sur de Goya) para ver el material in situ.
> 
> ...



Habéis visto esta?
https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NYS/BKE-The_buckle_inc/detalle-financiero
Un poquito más casual pero no tiene malos ratios del todo y va creciendo adecuadamente...


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Habéis visto esta?
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NYS/BKE-The_buckle_inc/detalle-financiero
> Un poquito más casual pero no tiene malos ratios del todo y va creciendo adecuadamente...



Llevas unos meses bastante malos.

Están en un nivel crítico para el medio plazo.

Parece que las ventas de Enero 2014 han sido buenas.

Gracias


----------



## Tono (9 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como ya se han descubierto ella/él sola/a, le hago esta pregunta: 

¿por qué cuando habla para defenderse, con tanta honradez, habla siempre en singular y cuando se lían (las diferentes personas que usan el Nick) con los artículos femenino-masculino hablan que en realidad son una parejita feliz?
Curioso, jamás ha hablado en plural, algo así como decir ''mi pareja y yo somos honestísimos y buenos foreros''

Se sabrán más cosas, depende ya de la administración de la web. 
Ya no me importa decirlo. Aparte de que todo me sonaba raro, sobre todo la insistencia en aconsejar día sí y día también los mismos valores de empresas en quiebra metiendo alguna otra cosa por el medio para despistar. Líbreme Dios de intentar decir que aquí hay una panda de calientavalores que recorren todos los foros, nada más lejos de mi intención, que quede claro que yo no insinuo nada. También intentó hacerse coleguita con privados insistentes para ganarse mi confianza.
(en 5 años que llevo aquí jamás me habían mandado un privado). 
Probablemente a alguien más os haya pasado, no lo sé.

Y ya, me aburre el tema. Todos tenemos criterio y somos adultos para saber que Internet es un mundo muy raro, prudencia y nada más.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Como ya se han descubierto ella/él sola/a, le hago esta pregunta:
> 
> ¿por qué cuando habla para defenderse, con tanta honradez, habla siempre en singular y cuando se lían (las diferentes personas que usan el Nick) con los artículos femenino-masculino hablan que en realidad son una parejita feliz?
> Curioso, jamás ha hablado en plural.
> ...





no iba a seguir con esto. al igual que usted.

pero MIENTE cuando dice que recomiendo valores en quiebra una y otra vez.

MIENTE, igual con desconocimiento esta vez, cuando dice que no "hablamos en plural"

Y MANIPULA en este último post el lenguaje porque no me he defendido (ahora sí) y da a entender que soy la mala porque ni he querido ser su amigo ni nada por el estilo. simplemente hice una consulta con bankia y luego cuando leí que puso que mbk era zparo, le mandé un privado diciendo que era zparo y otros nicks.




siento que no le hayan mandado un privado en 5 años. pero vista cómo funciona su cabeza lo empiezo a comprender


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Habéis visto esta?
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NYS/BKE-The_buckle_inc/detalle-financiero
> Un poquito más casual pero no tiene malos ratios del todo y va creciendo adecuadamente...




uy que buena pintan tienen y sin deuda:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

No esta mal de precio para ser un negocio de esta calidad 

Mira el cash flow

Buckle

220 CFO
-30 CAPEX

190 mill de FCF


----------



## Robopoli (9 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> uy que buena pintan tienen y sin deuda:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> No esta mal de precio para ser un negocio de esta calidad
> 
> ...



Cosas de la vida, llevo desde los $53.63 palmando un 17% aprox. aunque la verdad no me preocupa demasiado. Espero que la calidad del negocio acabe llevando el precio donde debe.


----------



## egarenc (9 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> uy que buena pintan tienen y sin deuda:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> No esta mal de precio para ser un negocio de esta calidad
> 
> ...



Además, venden zapatos de la OPV del 'Wolf' 

Steve Madden Brewstah Shoe - Men's Shoes | Buckle


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Feb 2014)

Hablando de bolsos:
A mi me gustan los de Logchamp. 

Ni idea de si cotizan. Compré en Luxemburgo cuando fui a las rebajas


----------



## Tono (9 Feb 2014)

y digo yo ¿la ropa y los complementos de Zara no os gustan?
Mirando el detalle financiero de ITX en Unience, rompe los moldes.

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/ITX-Inditex/detalle-financiero

En varias 'webs de espertos' la ven en 135€ en el próximo arreón (un +20%)

Acabo de ver, los niveles que marca FranR para mañana. también ve la cosa en verde de momento. Dejo el enlace ya que es el que se lo curra:

BOLSA IF



(nadie me manda privados, nunca podré hacerme un facebook, no tengo amigos en Interné :´( ) 
Flipasssss.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Feb 2014)

por cierto. no ME HE DESCUBIERTO ni nada. muy bien cómo escoge las palabras para manipular y juzgar a la gente.

hace tiempo que se NOS preguntó si eramos HoM. y pudiendo decir cualquier cosa se dijo la verdad. que ambos usabamos ese nick. creo que lo sabe el 90% del hilo.


y repito que llevamos muchos años leyendo aquí. más que 5. y que cujo, namreir y caronte saben quién está detrás de la parte masculina.

creo que la opinión de 3 foreros míticos puede valer. 



ahora un consejo. vaya a ver a un profesional, porque esas fobias y parafilias pueden afectarle en la vida normal.


se está equivocando de cabo a rabo. lo que me hace pensar que también se puede equivocar en las acciones. tenga cuidado.


----------



## Tono (9 Feb 2014)

pues follen más y déjense de tanto interné, que escribir a ritmo de 1000 post al mes y elegir por consenso entre ambos las acciones a ''recomendar'' cada día lleva mucho tiempo

me voy a tomar la pastilla de las parafilias y a la cama
Hasta mañana.


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hablando de bolsos:
> A mi me gustan los de Logchamp.
> 
> Ni idea de si cotizan. Compré en Luxemburgo cuando fui a las rebajas



No cotizan pero muy elegantes por cierto


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

tono hacemos lo que podemos. pero lo que no hago es recomendar NADA. si me preguntan mi opinion la doy.


además suelo decir que no recomiendo nada y que no soy nadie para hacerlo.

por mi parte si no hay más descalificaciones doy por cerrado este tema.


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2014)

Buenos, un mes más TimoF perdiendo más de 120,000 líneas móvil.

Vaya negocio que están haciendo. Están aprentando tanto que lo único que están consiguiendo es bajar los revenues aunque los gastos aún a más velocidad.

Lo que empiezan a darse cuenta es que la bajada en costes no puede ser nunca líneal por simple ley de los números. En ese momento, se darán cuenta que no es tan sencillo detener la bajada del negocio y tendrán la espada de Damocles de tener que invertir nuevamente a saco en políticas comerciales (ya verán lo que tardan en volver a subvencionar los móviles, gran cagada de su CEO en España). Ahí van a tener de dinamitar la cuenta de resultados. Supongo que eso lo hará el CEO nuevo que venga ya que el actual se pirará antes de que las llamas aparezcan en el horizonte.

En paralelo ya tienen nuevos follones a la vista: tienen inversiones esperables en Prisa y en Iusacell. Ambas suman más de 7.000 millones y los mercados no están para permitirles esas lindezas sobre todo con el pedazo de deuda que tienen y porque el mercado mexicano no es un paradigma precisamente de ROCE.

Viva los OMVs. Lo que ninguna política comercial de los FT ni Voda han podido, los omvs se lo han pulido en 3 años, olé. Y ya verán el daño que le hará a TimoF si Voda compra ONO que lo están haciendo de escándalo con el móvil.

Un grupo grande como Voda con una red amplia de fibra o coaxial potente como tiene ONO le va a permitir, por escala, ajustar mucho las ofertas comerciales y eso va a tirar, como no, de los márgenes de TimoF hacia abajo.


----------



## juanfer (10 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Buenos, un mes más TimoF perdiendo más de 120,000 líneas móvil.
> 
> Vaya negocio que están haciendo. Están aprentando tanto que lo único que están consiguiendo es bajar los revenues aunque los gastos aún a más velocidad.
> 
> ...



Janus y Tef cuando piensa desagregar las lineas y perder el monopolio. El monopolio italiano le costo un 30%, cuando desagregaron, de caída en bolsa

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (10 Feb 2014)

Bestinver en venta, ¿cómo andáis de ahorros?

Acciona pone a la venta Bestinver y su inmobiliaria por el rejonazo eólico - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## Hannibal (10 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Buenos, un mes más TimoF perdiendo más de 120,000 líneas móvil.
> 
> Vaya negocio que están haciendo. Están aprentando tanto que lo único que están consiguiendo es bajar los revenues aunque los gastos aún a más velocidad.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo 2 líneas de timof y esta misma semana pienso cambiarlo. Ahora mismo estan ono y jazztel q dan llamadas ilimitadas e internet por una miseria, y luego amena y yoigo que hacen lo mismo por 18 y 20 euros sin tener que asociar a un fijo.

Saben cuanto cuesta la misma tarifa en timof? 35 euros, un 75% mas que la más cara de sus competidores. Timof aguanta aun por 2 motivos; por un lado que tienen la mejor cobertura sin duda y por otro la oferta de movistar fusión donde engancharon a muchos clientes. Pero cuando las permanencias se vayan acabando... yo no la llevaría a largo personalmente.

Eso si, de vodafone me ahorro mi opinión, porque si me avisaron por una.pole, por la retahila de insultos me banean seguro

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

Bunos dias

Aqui uno que busca tarifa de movil.....pero por menos de 30 euros no encuentro mada. Iva incluido.

Les deo noticia de bestinver, que tanto gusta por aqui

Acciona pone a la venta Bestinver y su inmobiliaria por el rejonazo eólico - Noticias de Empresas


Saludos

---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 08:33 ----------

Y amago adelantàndome por la derecha.....lol


Subanme ese ibex......


----------



## decloban (10 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Bunos dias
> 
> Aqui uno que busca tarifa de movil.....pero por menos de 30 euros no encuentro mada. Iva incluido.



Si me permiten hago un pequeño offtopic. Jazztel tiene una tarifa no publica que es la que tengo yo.

Línea + ADSL máxima velocidad + llamadas de fijos a fijos + 120M/mes fijo a movil + 100M/mes móvil + 800Mb móvil + 1000 SMS/mes + IVA por 28.76 € sin permanencia y para siempre, veremos si cumplen a esto último.







Eso si, para sacar ese precio es necesario tener con ellos contratado el ADSL antes.


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

Muy interesante, pero yo aolo necesito una linea:fiufiu:

Mirare pepephone

---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 08:57 ----------

2mm titulos en 399 de bkia y 14mm en el 40


----------



## amago45 (10 Feb 2014)

Jazztel amanece Pepona, la oferta de VODA por ONO parece que le da ánimos ...

AMPER suspendida, cuchillo que cae y tal


----------



## Montegrifo (10 Feb 2014)

Entonces qué! Nos hacemos unas bankias esta semana?:ouch:


----------



## amago45 (10 Feb 2014)

Ya cotiza de nuevo AMPER ... ... se quedó en 1.19


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2014)

Guanos dias gaceleridos 

cerramos cortos del viernes por la noche 10150-10080 y cargamos largos :Baile:


----------



## Durmiente (10 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Guanos dias gaceleridos
> 
> cerramos cortos del viernes por la noche 10150-10080 y cargamos largos :Baile:



Que tengas suerte


----------



## politicodemadreputa (10 Feb 2014)

Vaya pifostio que habéis montado este finde... Venga os dejo un video :


[YOUTUBE]DflydZGgBys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

Bueno, pues el cagon de paulistano coloca stops para cerrar todo en verde....si cae esto en los entornos del 1% me saltarán....


Con lo bien que venian los futuros coño!!


No lo ponen facil, no...


----------



## sr.anus (10 Feb 2014)

nada ha sido un meneito para asustar, yo saldria corriendo con un san a 6,65 y tef a 12,6 que es donde ando zascandileando


----------



## Durmiente (10 Feb 2014)

Estos primeros movimientos siempre son para comerse los SL que se puso la gente el fin de semana.

La cosa empieza de verdad a las 10 - 10:30.

Se pondrá fea (creo ) si se pierden "con fuerza" los 10.000 para esas horas.


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

Dejaos de leches, el gato va largo....solo queda bajar.


----------



## Cascooscuro (10 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Guanos dias gaceleridos
> 
> cerramos cortos del viernes por la noche 10150-10080 y cargamos largos :Baile:



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Bravo maestro!


----------



## Durmiente (10 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Dejaos de leches, el gato va largo....solo queda bajar.



Eso si es verdad....


----------



## politicodemadreputa (10 Feb 2014)

No se rian del maestro redios... Ya les dijo que esta con una nueva chamba, y toda nueva chamba necesita afinarse.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Feb 2014)

gato, por dios pongase cortoooooo


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Feb 2014)

He comprado unas gowex......


----------



## Krim (10 Feb 2014)

Sois unos liantes, madre de Dios....

Vamos a ver, que el foro de transición estructural sea detectado como sitio dañino puede ser por mil motivos. El más probable es simplemente que haya sido "atacado" e infectado por malware. Lo cual, sí, puede convertirlo en un sitio peligroso, pero de ahí a decir que Ane agurain está intentando colaros un virus hay una pirueta lógica de aúpa.

Sí, TE es un sitio magufo donde se escriben imbecilidades y poco más.

Sí, Ane Agurain es bastante magufa y ha estado en tonterías bastante gordas por aquí, incluída la jloriosa trama narco-nucleo-judeo-pedosatánica anonakis.

No, eso no justifica llegar a la conclusión que he visto por aquí de que es alguien enviado a calentar valores, robar contraseñas y torturar gatitos.

Hala, tómense algo que les veo muy tensos.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Feb 2014)

A estas horas (un poco más tarde, quizá) es cuando considero que empieza la jornada.

Y, por ahora, mi deseo es que suba. Es más, creo que va a subir (¡qué más quisiera yo....!)


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

Buenos días,
Hoy creo que toca día de transición sin grandes subidas, ni bajadas. Mañana será otro día de gloria con la intervención de Yellen pelopaja y el miércoles balanza comercial china y charlita de Draghi. El jueves vuelve a hablar Yellen y terminamos la semana con el indice de precios de consumo chino.
Vamos semanita bastante completita de datos macro y declaraciones.
Saludos


----------



## decloban (10 Feb 2014)

Bill Gates sigue comprando en España.

Prosegur sube un 13% tras la entrada de Bill Gates


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

Ah!!! Y hoy también hay unas pocas empresas que van a publicar resultados!! 
Entre otras Hasbro (a ver como va la venta de monopolis  ), Loreal, Tata Motors, ...
De las mías hoy publica resultados SFUN. Que Dios reparta suerte!


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

quién llevaba prosegur?


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Bill Gates sigue comprando en España.
> 
> Prosegur sube un 13% tras la entrada de Bill Gates



0.90% de subida ahora, no? Ha aprovechado para sacar plusvis todo el mundo o que?


----------



## sr.anus (10 Feb 2014)

vamos pepon, despierta


----------



## Topongo (10 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> quién llevaba prosegur?



Hannibal creo recordar.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

Ottia... embestida a los 10.000 is comming...


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> vamos pepon, despierta



este es mi avatar....:baba:

jessica jane, ESPECTACULAR, mucho mejor que la señoria Upton...


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.

Toda Europa en verde y aquí sin despertar. Frenazo de los bancos y TEF.
Muy poco volumen en el IBEX a esta hora, casi ridículo, parece que de nuevo se está esperando a ver como se comporta la apertura USA.

El fipitostio de ayer: mi conciencia me pidió avisar de lo que veo extraño tanto en el hilo como a los administradores. Como sé que todos somos adultos, tenemos criterio y los huevos pelados de saber que por Internet hay todo tipo de fauna, pues eso, cada uno que saque sus propias conclusiones.
Feliz como una perdiz de ser conspiranoico y paranoico.


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> quién llevaba prosegur?



Metavalor lleva prosegur, asi que en cierta manera yo llevo prosegur

Metavalor

Es un 2,31% de la cartera nacional


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> este es mi avatar....:baba:
> 
> jessica jane, ESPECTACULAR, mucho mejor que la señoria Upton...



Y añadiría que en persona gana muchísimo.

Es un cieloinocho:



Ibex baja menos que antes pero mi cartera más roja que antes.

Amos coño!!:cook:


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y hermafrodita... 
(a ver si al final es que me estaba tirando los tejos y yo no me dí cuenta ienso:, peero en ese caso... quién de los dos quería algo?

tengo otros achaques pero la tensión perfecta 12/7, gracias

No sabría decir si es buena noticia o mala para las Iberdrolas. Al menos las agencias de calificación han subido el rating de México la semana pasada.

Iberdrola apuesta por México: logra contratos para invertir 1.000 millones - elEconomista.es



> En lo que llevamos de 2014, la eléctrica que preside Ignacio Sánchez Galán ha ganado contratos para invertir más de 1.000 millones de euros. El último hito ocurrió la pasada semana, cuando el grupo arrebató a Abengoa la golosa licitación de la Comisión Federal de Electricidad (CFE) para construir un ciclo combinado en el Estado de Chihuahua por más de 600 millones de euros, según avanzaron fuentes del sector a este diario.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Metavalor lleva prosegur, asi que en cierta manera yo llevo prosegur
> 
> Mtevalor
> 
> Es un 2,31% de la cartera nacional



@Ponzi,
He estado viendo la correlación que tienen Bestinfond y Metavalor y la verdad que parece alta. Ves sentido diversificar fondos y tener Bestinfond y Metavalor? O quizás mejor que la diversificación se haga más global y coger fondos USA y algo en asia?
Aunque tengo ya parte más o menos importante en Bestinfond, quiero ver como me va este año con las smallcap eligiendo yo los valores y si el rendimiento no me convence deshacer posiciones y llevarlo a fondos. 
Cómo lo ves?
Gracias!!


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> @Ponzi,
> He estado viendo la correlación que tienen Bestinfond y Metavalor y la verdad que parece alta. Ves sentido diversificar fondos y tener Bestinfond y Metavalor? O quizás mejor que la diversificación se haga más global y coger fondos USA y algo en asia?
> Aunque tengo ya parte más o menos importante en Bestinfond, quiero ver como me va este año con las smallcap eligiendo yo los valores y si el rendimiento no me convence deshacer posiciones y llevarlo a fondos.
> Cómo lo ves?
> Gracias!!



pues yo hago otra pregunta sobre el tema a Ponzi ¿que % en la rentabilidad de ambos fondos suelen representar los dividendos?


----------



## Hannibal (10 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Hannibal creo recordar.



Me saltó SL en su dia. Afortunadamente, porque estaba más o menos en el máximo de esta mañana, así que me he ahorrado unos días de sufrimiento aunque palmé de todas formas :ouch:


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y hermafrodita...
> (a ver si al final es que me estaba tirando los tejos y yo no me dí cuenta ienso:, peero en ese caso... quién de los dos quería algo?



Dos mejor que uno :XX: 

Usted aviso de lo que consideraba que podría ser un peligro

Qui / que/ Quom Anne se defendio cual gato panza arriba

Todos presumimos de listos y sabemos de bolsa ( yo poco)

Si alguien compra algo porque se lo ha dicho un tio por internet.... es tonto o es el gato

El olvido es mejor bálsamo que el perdón .... Asi que 

A divertirse


----------



## ghkghk (10 Feb 2014)

CAF tiene mala pinta. Y por dos meses no puedo vender.

Ha perdido Londres vs Bombardier (aunque era de esperar dado que éstos tienen fábrica en UK) y lleva tiempo dando señales de debilidad. A ver si lo de hoy ya es la barrida que le permite recuperar pronto la zona de negociación 370-385.


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Dos mejor que uno :XX:
> 
> Usted aviso de lo que consideraba que podría ser un peligro
> 
> ...



De lista no presume, pero de bolsos más que Paulistano :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> @Ponzi,
> He estado viendo la correlación que tienen Bestinfond y Metavalor y la verdad que parece alta. Ves sentido diversificar fondos y tener Bestinfond y Metavalor? O quizás mejor que la diversificación se haga más global y coger fondos USA y algo en asia?
> Aunque tengo ya parte más o menos importante en Bestinfond, quiero ver como me va este año con las smallcap eligiendo yo los valores y si el rendimiento no me convence deshacer posiciones y llevarlo a fondos.
> Cómo lo ves?
> Gracias!!



No son las mismas carteras aunque en algunos valores si que coinciden 

Metavalor internacional

Bestinver internacional

Bestinver aunque tiene una cartera un pelin mas cara y por su tamaño no pueden centrarse tanto en smallcaps que cotizan muy baratas (guillin,corticeira,manutam,dinamia,baron de ley...) tienen una estabilidad que metavalor no ademas son mas gente mirando las mismas empresas.En metagestion apuesto por los dos nuevos gestores, me parecen muy buenos pero llevan muy poco dirigiendo la cartera. Yo creo que darán buenos resultados a medio plazo.

Mas que centrarte en fondos usa o asia, si encuentras un gestor que te guste y lo entiendes pues adelante. Si te fijas la cartera de bestinver intenacional tiene poco de española igual que bestinfond.

En Asia no se si habrá muchos gestores value, en usa tienes unos cuantos.

Para mi la estrategia clave con los fondos es ir diversificando las entradas de forma temporal, no pagar comisiones por suscripcion es una importante ventaja.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> CAF tiene mala pinta. Y por dos meses no puedo vender.
> 
> Ha perdido Londres vs Bombardier (aunque era de esperar dado que éstos tienen fábrica en UK) y lleva tiempo dando señales de debilidad. A ver si lo de hoy ya es la barrida que le permite recuperar pronto la zona de negociación 370-385.



tiene un gráfico muy raro CAF. parece doble techo


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> pues yo hago otra pregunta sobre el tema a Ponzi ¿que % en la rentabilidad de ambos fondos suelen representar los dividendos?



No mucho, que sera un 3% de un 31% que ha ganado bestinver en 2013

Me parece un error fijarse solo en las empresas por los dividendos.Te quedas fuera de las mejores inversiones

Exor,Wolters,BMW,Baron de ley,Vidrala,Caf,Berkshire Hathaway


¿Cuantos dividendos ha repartido Google y Apple?

Por lo general repartir dividendos por encima del 30%-40% del bpa a la larga se paga muy caro, es de sentido común, si un negocio es bueno lo mas rentable es reinvertir en el propio negocio o recomprar acciones


----------



## Eurocrack (10 Feb 2014)

que bien van las Mercks alemanas. Ya van por el +1% Asi, así, parriba parriba


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No mucho, que sera un 3% de un 31% que ha ganado bestinver en 2013
> 
> Me parece un error bastante gordo fijarse en las empresas solo por los dividendos.Te quedas fuera de las mejores inversiones
> 
> ...



Siempre me tiras la discusión por ese lado pillín  volvemos a lo de siempre, no es lo mismo valor y precio.
Casi siempre un descenso en los beneficios es aprovechado para tirar el pecio de un valor (aunque hay años 'difíciles' en los que tiene más mérito ganar 1M que en un año bueno ganar 10M)
Ya sé que es mejor que suba la cotización por fundamentales a que repartan dividendo, pero en un mal período de bolsa con los índices bajos por el motivo que sea, incluso las buenas acciones pueden bajar su precio pese a tener beneficios. En este caso el dividendo frena el impacto de la caída del precio de la acción y mejora la rentabilidad.

Ya lo sé, son formas distintas de ver lo mismo.



Aprieten los SL que esto se cae por un buen rato. A ver hasta donde lo bajan.


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Siempre me tiras la discusión por ese lado pillín  volvemos a lo de siempre, no es lo mismo valor y precio.
> Casi siempre un descenso en los beneficios es aprovechado para tirar el pecio de un valor (aunque hay años 'difíciles' en los que tiene más mérito ganar 1M que en un año bueno ganar 10M)
> Ya sé que es mejor que suba la cotización por fundamentales a que repartan dividendo, pero en un mal período de bolsa con los índices bajos por el motivo que sea, incluso las buenas acciones pueden bajar su precio pese a tener beneficios. En este caso el dividendo frena el impacto de la caída del precio de la acción y mejora la rentabilidad.
> 
> ...



A mi me cuesta verlo. Una de nuestras empresas patrias que mas dividendos ha repartido es Santander

¿Freno la caída?

Yo creo que no

De 14,5 a 3 en pocos meses y con muchos valores en máximos aun esta por 6,5.

Lo mas rentables para un negocio:

1)Recapitalizarse (quitar las deudas y aumentar la caja)
2)Reinvertir en el negocio- este punto puede pasar al primero si el roce es muy superior al tipo de interes que pagan por la deuda
3)Recomprar acciones
4)Si sobra y solo si sobra entonces repartir algo a los accionistas


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De ahí mi insistencia en elegir y tener en cartera, como inversor prudente, empresas sin deuda y a las que les sobra para repartir. 
O en aquellas que teniendo deuda tienen todos sus compromisos financieros y sus gastos previstos de inversión para varios años en caja. 
Que las hay, como bien sabes.


----------



## Topongo (10 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me cuesta verlo. Una de nuestras empresas patrias que mas dividendos ha repartido es Santander
> 
> ¿Freno la caída?
> 
> ...



Para mi que reparta dividendos es imprescindible ya que me permite obtener una rentabilidad sin tener que vender, por qué tengo que andar pagando comisiones para sacar un 10% anual, aunque la acción se revalorice eso, que hago liquido 3 acciones, 6? toda la posición...
El caso de San que propones está muy condicionado por las salvajes ampliaciones de capital (realmente esto no es un dividendo) pero...
esa ampliación hace que el valor no suba o no suba tanto, por lo que al vender tributarás menos, es un 12-10 % anual de rentabilidad que no está nada mal.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2014)

UHIIII que rojo está esto, no me digan nada.... !El gato está largo! Desde casi máximos además.

Da igual la estrategia la tiene clara...aguantará en contra hasta que se gire lo que haga falta, o bien, si no se gira desaparecerá tres o cuatro días

Se ve flojo el índice, a ver si cumplimos los 98xx-97xx esta semana. Aunque nos estamos despeñando demasiado hoy, cuando lo esperaba mañana

GUANOOOOO


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Para mi que reparta dividendos es imprescindible ya que me permite obtener una rentabilidad sin tener que vender, por qué tengo que andar pagando comisiones para sacar un 10% anual, aunque la acción se revalorice eso, que hago liquido 3 acciones, 6? toda la posición...
> El caso de San que propones está muy condicionado por las salvajes ampliaciones de capital (realmente esto no es un dividendo) pero...
> esa ampliación hace que el valor no suba o no suba tanto, por lo que al vender tributarás menos, es un 12-10 % anual de rentabilidad que no está nada mal.




Comento a ambos, a Ponzi también.

A ver, el San no es ejemplo de inversión 'muy prudente'. Para mí este año es mi apuesta más arriesgada, fíjate si soy gacelón cobarde.
En este caso apuesto porque las provisiones que se ha visto obligado a hacer hasta ahora, una barbaridad, pasen en una buena parte a beneficios si supera bien los próximos test de stress y la situación mundial mejora. Metería un chute para arriba al valor cojonudo.

Sobre la dilución por ampliación de capital, de acuerdo contigo Topongo, además de que hace que el 21% que tributaría a hacienda (y se perdería) en caso de ser dividendo en efectivo, se quede como Core capital en la empresa (en el caso del SAN 1000M este año pasado)


----------



## garpie (10 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Para mi que reparta dividendos es imprescindible ya que me permite obtener una rentabilidad sin tener que vender, por qué tengo que andar pagando comisiones para sacar un 10% anual, aunque la acción se revalorice eso, que hago liquido 3 acciones, 6? toda la posición...
> El caso de San que propones está muy condicionado por las salvajes ampliaciones de capital (realmente esto no es un dividendo) pero...
> *esa ampliación hace que el valor no suba o no suba tanto, por lo que al vender tributarás menos, es un 12-10 % anual de rentabilidad que no está nada mal*.



¡Cuidado con esto! Si se ha optado por vender los derechos a mercado, el importe de la venta ante Hacienda disminuye el precio de adquisición de las acciones que los generaron. Por lo que conforme más ampliaciones suframos (y derechos vendamos) el precio de compra a partir del cual se calculará la plusvalía de una hipotética venta futura será menor (y la plusvalía mayor)


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> UHIIII que rojo está esto, no me digan nada.... !El gato está largo! Desde casi máximos además.
> 
> Da igual la estrategia la tiene clara...aguantará en contra hasta que se gire lo que haga falta, o bien, si no se gira desaparecerá tres o cuatro días
> 
> ...



Un tironcito para abajo más bien, hsta la apertura Usana. Mucho no puede caer porque toda Europa está en verde (planita pero en verde)
y en Francia el banco central ha publicado un crecimiento del PIB del 0,2% en enero.


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

Fuera las San.... Comisiones y poco más. 

Aguantan bankia y sabadell... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

El pasado s? importa: Los mejores fondos y los peores en 15 a?os


----------



## Topongo (10 Feb 2014)

garpie dijo:


> ¡Cuidado con esto! Si se ha optado por vender los derechos a mercado, el importe de la venta ante Hacienda disminuye el precio de adquisición de las acciones que los generaron. Por lo que conforme más ampliaciones suframos (y derechos vendamos) el precio de compra a partir del cual se calculará la plusvalía de una hipotética venta futura será menor (y la plusvalía mayor)



No, no, yo siempre cobro el dividendo en efectivo, en IBE,SAN y TEF al última vez ya que por primera vez lo hizo.
Me refería que al repartir dividendo la acción no sube tanto o "te llevas un trocito" para mi que llevo SAN. creo que 4 años es como si la acción estuviese a 8,9 segun empresa que no reparte y si vendo no tributo sobre ese exceso.
Pero bueno que mi principal intención de la parte que llevo es que genere un rendimiento anual en efectivo ya veré yo si quiero o no quitarme el valor pero mientras tanto se va recogiendo, además esto no es imcompatible con la subida de la acción.


----------



## docjones (10 Feb 2014)

garpie dijo:


> ¡Cuidado con esto! Si se ha optado por vender los derechos a mercado, el importe de la venta ante Hacienda disminuye el precio de adquisición de las acciones que los generaron. Por lo que conforme más ampliaciones suframos (y derechos vendamos) el precio de compra a partir del cual se calculará la plusvalía de una hipotética venta futura será menor (y la plusvalía mayor)



Pero al final no es "todo lo que he ingresado (incluyendo las acciones de dividendo y restando comisiones) - todo lo que he gastado en comprar"?


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Un tironcito para abajo más bien, hsta la apertura Usana. Mucho no puede caer porque toda Europa está en verde (planita pero en verde)
> y en Francia el banco central ha publicado un crecimiento del PIB del 0,2% en enero.



Para mi sistema no tengo en cuenta fundamentales, solo números, así que no se ve afectado por factores "externos"

Fuera del IF comentemos el tema de Datos de hoy:

Francia e Italia malos datos de producción industrial....¿Se está frenando la economía europea? Malo malo....nosotros no arrancamos y el resto están cumpliendo otro ciclo?
Otro bienio perdido, vamos lo que todos esperábamos.


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

Ojito a Panamá. Se sale la cosa de madre.


*Piden denunciar ante ONU suspensión de obras de Canal de Panamá*

_ El Instituto del Canal de Panamá pidió denunciar ante organismos internacionales al consorcio Grupo Unidos por el Canal (GUPC), por incumplimiento del contrato de ampliación de esa vía marítima y de chantajear al Estado panameño.
En un comunicado que circula hoy la entidad sugiere que dicha denuncia sea interpuesta ante la Organización de Naciones Unidas (ONU)_

Noticias de Prensa Latina - Piden denunciar ante ONU suspensión de obras de Canal de Panamá


----------



## tarrito (10 Feb 2014)

[YOUTUBE]0813gcZ1Uw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Se vende (10 Feb 2014)

Esto no es normal, asi que esta tarde esta claro que aparecerá:


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Para mi sistema no tengo en cuenta fundamentales, solo números, así que no se ve afectado por factores "externos"
> 
> Fuera del IF comentemos el tema de Datos de hoy:
> 
> ...



Hombre, el primer mes del año es pronto para sacar conclusiones, pero desde luego todo es susceptible de empeorar.

Mi papertrading me dice que Usa está tocando los güevos y al final abrirá en verde.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ojito a Panamá. Se sale la cosa de madre.
> 
> 
> *Piden denunciar ante ONU suspensión de obras de Canal de Panamá*
> ...




Solo puedo aplaudir a esto :Aplauso: Europa ya nos ha llamado la atención por las modificaciones y pegado algún tirón de orejas.

No puede ser que con la amenaza de parar obras te suban el coste hasta donde les salga los huevos.
No puede ser que pequeñas empresas se queden fuera del mercado por la estrategia que han cogido de tirar por el suelo las ofertas, para luego modificar al alza.
Ahora son como un niño pequeño que sale del regazo de mamá, ahí fuera no está para protegerte.

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Para mi que reparta dividendos es imprescindible ya que me permite obtener una rentabilidad sin tener que vender, por qué tengo que andar pagando comisiones para sacar un 10% anual, aunque la acción se revalorice eso, que hago liquido 3 acciones, 6? toda la posición...
> El caso de San que propones está muy condicionado por las salvajes ampliaciones de capital (realmente esto no es un dividendo) pero...
> esa ampliación hace que el valor no suba o no suba tanto, por lo que al vender tributarás menos, es un 12-10 % anual de rentabilidad que no está nada mal.



Pues fijate que yo la lectura que hago es la contraria.
Supongo que dependerá bastante de si tu estrategia es reinvertir o sacar unos ingresos en efectivo periódicos.
Si tu estrategia es reinvertir, cobrar dividendos al final significa tributar dos veces antes de comprar y al vender. 
Si tu estrategia es recibir ingresos periódicos de efectivo entonces el dividendo tiene mucho más sentido.
Así por lo menos lo veo yo.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hombre, el primer mes del año es pronto para sacar conclusiones, pero desde luego todo es susceptible de empeorar.
> 
> Mi papertrading me dice que Usa está tocando los güevos y al final abrirá en verde.



Insee - Change in volume of GDP

Estamos al límite, y los últimos datos trimestrales y mensuales van por el camino que he indicado. Esperemos que sea solo, un ligero deja vú, y no vaya a más, porque si no, vamos a tener otros dos años + otros dos de vuelta a calentar motores que nos van a hacer mucho daño 2017 (la cifra suena desde hace tiempo) 

Insee - Indicator - In December 2013, manufacturing output was stable

Mire en la gráfica primera como los ciclos se han reducido, de unos cinco años a dos ¿? (eso parece). Crecimiento artificial, que solo nos ha hecho perder tiempo y la posibilidad de caer en una recesión más profunda que la anterior. Es lo que tiene el crecimiento basado en humo o en billetes ficticios.


----------



## Topongo (10 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues fijate que yo la lectura que hago es la contraria.
> Supongo que dependerá bastante de si tu estrategia es reinvertir o sacar unos ingresos en efectivo periódicos.
> Si tu estrategia es reinvertir, cobrar dividendos al final significa tributar dos veces antes de comprar y al vender.
> Si tu estrategia es recibir ingresos periódicos de efectivo entonces el dividendo tiene mucho más sentido.
> Así por lo menos lo veo yo.



Robopoli mira mi mensaje anterior en este quizá no me he explicado bien.
Siempre cobro en efectivo.
Me refiero que todo lo que la empresa saca de caja es precio que baja luego se recupera o no... y de los dividendos tus primeros 1500 y los primeros 1500 de tu pareja estan exentos, cosa que no ocurre con las plusvalias.
En mi caso en otros 4 años la acción de SAN o la de IBe me habrá salido "gratis" ya he recuperado mi inversión, en las empresas que no reparten dividendos que les impide fundir su caja en una mala epoca tipo ANR que impide ser un ECRON 2.0 y no haber visto ni un duro.
Pero bueno yo esas acciones las considero depositos a plazo fijo, como mi propio fondo que a veces cambia algun valor, o van entrando mas.
Luego tengo otro capital para ganar en compra-venta sin mirar dividendo ni pollas,


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Feb 2014)

Vaya día de merde....

Yo esperaba a Pepón con velitas románticas


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Insee - Change in volume of GDP
> 
> Estamos al límite, y los últimos datos trimestrales y mensuales van por el camino que he indicado. Esperemos que sea solo, un ligero deja vú, y no vaya a más, porque si no, vamos a tener otros dos años + otros dos de vuelta a calentar motores que nos van a hacer mucho daño 2017 (la cifra suena desde hace tiempo)
> 
> ...




coincide con la cita de la firma de nam y en parte con lo que apuntó jcb el sabado


----------



## politicodemadreputa (10 Feb 2014)

Yo si estuviera trabajando para Sacyr en Panama, pues como que igual me hacia las maletas echando ostias y salía del país...


----------



## Krim (10 Feb 2014)

Jato, sólo tus cortos pueden levantar esto...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Robopoli mira mi mensaje anterior en este quizá no me he explicado bien.
> Siempre cobro en efectivo.
> Me refiero que todo lo que la empresa saca de caja es precio que baja luego se recupera o no... y de los dividendos tus primeros 1500 y los primeros 1500 de tu pareja estan exentos, cosa que no ocurre con las plusvalias.
> En mi caso en otros 4 años la acción de SAN o la de IBe me habrá salido "gratis" ya he recuperado mi inversión, en las empresas que no reparten dividendos que les impide fundir su caja en una mala epoca tipo ANR que impide ser un ECRON 2.0 y no haber visto ni un duro.
> ...



Si. Vi tu mensaje después. El mío lo he escrito en varias sentadas porque hoy me tienen el teléfono echando humo y no hay manera de que uno burbujee tranquilamente 8:
Yo espero cobrar en efectivo dividendos en el futuro cuando tenga más gorda la cartera y pueda sacar unos rendimientos más o menos majos. 
Supongo que si hubiera una solución única para todos los casos todos darían dividendos o no lo haría ninguno


----------



## guanobursatil (10 Feb 2014)

Guanoooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## mpbk (10 Feb 2014)

bueno el ibex se ha girado donde debia, ahora a esperar si confirma el suelo en el ultimo minimo y nos vamos a 11200, sino visita a 9400 y luego a 11200.

de momento no ha roto nada, está corrigiendo onda intermedia...creo que ya no veremos los 9400.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2014)

Víctor, ya está más barato que cuando salimos (creo que lo hicimos a precio parecido)... y solo con una sesión por medio.

Y eso que hoy se esperaba muy verde, es lo que suele suceder.


----------



## kuroi (10 Feb 2014)

Que opinais de Realia compañeros ? RLIA.MC está dando alegrias.


gráfico cojido de otro foro.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Feb 2014)

Sáenz de Santamaría: "La reforma de la Administración es la del non stop" - elEconomista.es

pero estos no se querian cargar todo el sector publico... no hay quien les entienda...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

> SFUN: Q4 EPS of $1.42 beats by $0.32.



:Baile:

A ver si me dan la alegría hoy. De momento en premarket +7% pero con muy poquito volumen.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2014)

Pues ya nos podría haber avisado donde estaba el giro, porque el día anterior dijo que abría largos. 

Pero bueno, son correcciones sanas. 

Entonces seguimos con la estrategia, si no sube es que baja ::

---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 12:55 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> Sáenz de Santamaría: "La reforma de la Administración es la del non stop" - elEconomista.es
> 
> pero estos no se querian cargar todo el sector publico... no hay quien les entienda...



Si por supuesto, se han cargado el sector público no funcionario que existía para crear otro nuevo. Vamos largar a los que metieron los otros para meter a los suyos. :XX::XX:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Sáenz de Santamaría: "La reforma de la Administración es la del non stop" - elEconomista.es
> 
> pero estos no se querian cargar todo el sector publico... no hay quien les entienda...



Estos??? Pero que va! Si esto es el juego de las sillas. Quita tus Carromeros que ya pongo yo los míos.
Dan ganas de pillar un avión y no volver aquí hasta que esto no sea más que un solar y se pueda empezar de 0.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Feb 2014)

me la juego con Tubacex y Bankia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2014)

Idea para la semana que entra 1.

Esperar pequeña caida y paentro!


----------



## Xiux (10 Feb 2014)

Buen Dia

El sector 3D !

La revoluci?n de la impresoras 3D tiene tres valores por los que apostar

Bankias y Realias siguen dando alegrías


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Insee - Change in volume of GDP
> 
> Estamos al límite, y los últimos datos trimestrales y mensuales van por el camino que he indicado. Esperemos que sea solo, un ligero deja vú, y no vaya a más, porque si no, vamos a tener otros dos años + otros dos de vuelta a calentar motores que nos van a hacer mucho daño 2017 (la cifra suena desde hace tiempo)
> 
> ...



No es sólo que los ciclos se hayan reducido, lo que obliga a las empresas a mantenerse en constante tensión, si no que se está produciendo un claro cambio de tendencia en el consumo mundial.
Esto sí entra un poco dentro de la magufada: vamos a un mundo de consumo bajo donde a la masa de población se le proporcionará comida, ropa y consumibles baratos y energías muy caras. Es la mejor forma de extraer dinero de clases medias y bajas, sin producir grandes cambios sociales.
La industria manufacturera estará a saltos continuamente afectando poco a los PIB mundiales.
El crecimiento de los PIB se basará en mercados financieros, turismo, energías y grandes proyectos de ingeniería. 



En el IBEX hay vuelta, los americanos empiezan a encender motores. 

---------------
Impresionate la nevada que está cayendo aquí, casi tormenta de nieve. En mi vida he visto cosa igual. :8:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

Otra alegría para el cuerpo.
Plug Power Inc : Plug Power Receives Multi-Site GenKey Order | 4-Traders

+10% en premarket 
Os lo diiiiiije.... nada de carbón. Tecnologías de este siiiiiiiglo :Baile:


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Feb 2014)

Dónde nieva??


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> De ahí mi insistencia en elegir y tener en cartera, como inversor prudente, empresas sin deuda y a las que les sobra para repartir.
> O en aquellas que teniendo deuda tienen todos sus compromisos financieros y sus gastos previstos de inversión para varios años en caja.
> Que las hay, como bien sabes.





Topongo dijo:


> Para mi que reparta dividendos es imprescindible ya que me permite obtener una rentabilidad sin tener que vender, por qué tengo que andar pagando comisiones para sacar un 10% anual, aunque la acción se revalorice eso, que hago liquido 3 acciones, 6? toda la posición...
> El caso de San que propones está muy condicionado por las salvajes ampliaciones de capital (realmente esto no es un dividendo) pero...
> esa ampliación hace que el valor no suba o no suba tanto, por lo que al vender tributarás menos, es un 12-10 % anual de rentabilidad que no está nada mal.




Depende, todo es relativo como en la vida, cada caso es un mundo, en general a largo plazo pagar en efectivo no es una buena idea para revalorizar una acción. Cada vez que se paga un dividendo se esta descapitalizando el negocio. 
Por eso yo opto a veces por los fondos, cuando ellos rotan la cartera no tienen que pagar lo que un particular a hacienda


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen Dia
> 
> El sector 3D !
> 
> ...



Yo sigo pensando que entrar tan frontalmente al 3D es peligroso por el burbujeo que lleva encima. 
Cimatron y Groupe Gorge creo que son formas más inteligentes de entrar en el sector aunque siguen siendo empresas con una volatilidad brutal y no apta para corazones sensibles.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2014)

UBS nos ha dado una alegría.....


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Dónde nieva??



En el centro de Galicia. 600M de altitud, sumado a ciclogénesis, imagínese.
Hoy por la mañana casi no doy vuelto a casa usando los bloqueos del diferencial y las marchas cortas del todoterreno.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 13:15 ----------




FranR dijo:


> UBS nos ha dado una alegría.....



ienso:

cuenta


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2014)

Como siga así parte del garaje lo va a tener que llenar con estos, además dan compañía.


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

¿es broma, no?

*El precio de la luz será como la bolsa: cambiará a cada minuto*



> El Gobierno va a revolucionar a partir de abril el mecanismo por el que se fijan los precios de la luz, de manera que los usuarios que ahora están acogidos a tarifas reguladas que se fijan cada trimestre, paguen el kilovatio consumido en función de cómo cotiza este en el mercado mayorista, o pool.



El precio de la luz ser? como la bolsa: cambiar? a cada minuto,Empresas Sector Energ?a. Expansi?n.com

Nos la van a clavar hasta el fondo. Ni dios se va a enterar de lo que le cobran. :ouch:


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> cuenta



Que no cumplimos déficit
Que nos vamos al 104% del PIB (que declaramos) de deuda
Que el año electoral hará que aumente el Gasto público 

En definitiva, que se van a cabrear los mercados, no nos van a comprar deuda, por lo que los bankitos españoles deberán asumir esa compra, aumentando sus riesgos (más aún)....

Guano por todos lados...pero ahora no... dentro de algún mes


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

Por qué poquito no me han volado el SL en sabadell.


No entiendo el comentario de que bankia sigue dando alegrías.

No más que el viernes, es más, menos que el viernes diría yoienso:

Ahí tengo el SL más abajo....8:


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

Tranqui Paulis, hoy veremos verde a la tarde.
Leoncios jugando a mover el IBEX en tramo de 250-300 puntos.







---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 13:26 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Que no cumplimos déficit
> Que nos vamos al 104% del PIB (que declaramos) de deuda
> Que el año electoral hará que aumente el Gasto público
> 
> ...



Pa eso no hace falta que venga UBS a avisar


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

Nada como llorar un poco por bankia...se han comido el medio kilo de acciones del 39.

Bien....amonoh!!


Y cinco estrellas coño ya!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Que no cumplimos déficit
> Que nos vamos al 104% del PIB (que declaramos) de deuda
> Que el año electoral hará que aumente el Gasto público
> 
> ...



Eso ya lo decíamos los magufos.

Echadle un vistazo al artículo de JCB sobre que el crecimiento está sustentado en, oh pardiéz!!, en deuda.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/505168-preparen-estrategia-de-salida-de-articulos-mas-apocalipticos-de-juan-carlos-barba.html

Nos van a dar jostías hasta en el carnet del club del gourmet :cook: :cook: :cook:


----------



## Durmiente (10 Feb 2014)

Ya estoy otra vez fuera de Bankia, de modo que ahora subirá...


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2014)

Dejaos de magufadas joer.

Antes hay que hacer máximos otra vez ::


----------



## Hannibal (10 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿es broma, no?
> 
> *El precio de la luz será como la bolsa: cambiará a cada minuto*
> 
> ...



¿Pero podremos ponernos cortos, largos y cortilargos? [/ludopata mode off]

Espero que lo que hagan sea la media de todo el año, que sería más correcto que una subasta cada 3 meses fácilmente manipulable. 

De todas formas, yo creo que todo esto es un circo, hasta las compañías eléctricas están haciendo campaña anunciando que el 59% de la factura son impuestos. Y por este lado razón no les falta; el precio del kwh ha subido una barbaridad, pero los impuestos han subido 2.


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso ya lo decíamos los magufos.
> 
> Echadle un vistazo al artículo de JCB sobre que el crecimiento está sustentado en, oh pardiéz!!, en deuda.
> 
> ...



España se hunde Pirata, España se hunde, no son magufadas...

Mira, voy a hacer una confesión ya que citas a JCB. 
Sí, he recibido privados en estos 5 años, tengo amigos después de todo, precisamente de JCB con el que tuve muy buena relacción forera. Quiso que participara y hablara en una interesante charla que se hizo en BCN, sobre lo que eran los avales del estado a la banca y la estafa que eran las prefentes (antes de que se nacionalizaran todas las cajas de un atracón) y de como se perdería todo ese dinero. Discretamente en un hilo y durante varios años hice ese seguimiento para el foro.


Evidentemente no fui, estando como estaba un premio nobel de economía me pudo la vergüenza.

Lo digo porque Caronte el barquero era uno de los que organizaban, voy a hacer una consulta a ver si conoce seres mitológicos hermafroditas en el país vasco. :XX:

Para que nadie lo dude


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Feb 2014)

Buenas tardes,

esto de la subasta por minutos no se yo si tiene algun uso. La subasta por horas si, y su mercado de futuros es bastante amplio, con muchos agentes que arbitran y especulan con sus bolas de cristal.

Yo pido por IBM para esta tarde y si eso todo lo que queda de febrero y de año.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 13:57 ----------

@Paulistano tambien en sab? En todas las congueras banqueras te encuentras. Esto ya es puro vicio por la capa y el puro.
Voy a leerme el catacrock que este finde veo muchas paginas.


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> esto de la subasta por minutos no se yo si tiene algun uso. La subasta por horas si, y su mercado de futuros es bastante amplio, con muchos agentes que arbitran y especulan con sus bolas de cristal.
> 
> ...



Tienes varios áticos llenos de komodos esperándote :´(


----------



## napartarra (10 Feb 2014)

El artículo del tal BARBA acojona un poquito.

ROMA arde .... !


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> [/COLOR]@Paulistano tambien en sab? En todas las congueras banqueras te encuentras. Esto ya es puro vicio por la capa y el puro.
> Voy a leerme el catacrock que este finde veo muchas paginas.



Chinito desde que se especula con que el sargento vive en barrio premium, el catacrock ya no es lo mismo.

Páginas atrás en este hilo decía que esta tarde se pasaba por la boutique COACH de la calle Serrano.....::

Y sí, en Sabadell....desde que rompió el 2,20 parece puede pegar un buen arreón, estop en 2,23X y a ver qué pasa...entrada cubierta, que es lo importante


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Chinito desde que se especula con que el sargento vive en barrio premium, el catacrock ya no es lo mismo.
> 
> *Páginas atrás en este hilo decía que esta tarde se pasaba por la boutique COACH de la calle Serrano.....::*
> 
> Y sí, en Sabadell....desde que rompió el 2,20 parece puede pegar un buen arreón, estop en 2,23X y a ver qué pasa...entrada cubierta, que es lo importante



este hilo se está llenado de porqueyovalistas con bolso de marca

otro peligro más, voy a avisar a la administración de nuevo :cook:


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

Desde que empieza recuperación del ibex en el día de hoy a las 12:35....ibex recupera muy poco a poco, sin embargo recuperación de bankia y sabadell es calcada, disparándose desde esa hora....canarios en la mina??


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

De momento se están zurrando de lo lindo en USA, Pau. 
Guarda el canario durante media hora, que igual se te muere.
(aunque parece que pueden ganar los astados)


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> este hilo se está llenado de porqueyovalistas con bolso de marca
> 
> otro peligro más, voy a avisar a la administración de nuevo :cook:



Añada, relojes, gins, todoterrenos con reductora


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Añada, relojes, gins, todoterrenos con reductora



eso son cosas de hombres, no veo el peligro

que paulistano use bolsón sin complejos cabe dentro de lo posible
pero que Bertok vaya a una tienda de bolsos de señora en la calle Serrano son palabras mayores :8: 

(que alguien cuelgue el meme de faggots everywhere)


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Otra alegría para el cuerpo.
> Plug Power Inc : Plug Power Receives Multi-Site GenKey Order | 4-Traders
> 
> +10% en premarket
> Os lo diiiiiije.... nada de carbón. Tecnologías de este siiiiiiiglo :Baile:



Joder que animalitos.... +20% en premarket con volumen de 1 millón de acciones a 3.72....
Me parece una auténtica burrada. Las quería para medio plazo pero es que me están tentando otra vez los jodíos...


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> este hilo se está llenado de porqueyovalistas con bolso de marca
> 
> otro peligro más, voy a avisar a la administración de nuevo :cook:



Antes de invertir en Coach hay que ver que material venden ....:Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Chinito desde que se especula con que el sargento vive en barrio premium, el catacrock ya no es lo mismo.
> 
> Páginas atrás en este hilo decía que esta tarde se pasaba por la boutique COACH de la calle Serrano.....::
> 
> Y sí, en Sabadell....desde que rompió el 2,20 parece puede pegar un buen arreón, estop en 2,23X y a ver qué pasa...entrada cubierta, que es lo importante



No lo digamos en el hilo del catacrock porque comienzo a ver en sus filas muchos desertores y esto podria ser la gota que colma el vaso. 
El sargento es bastante premium, se le ha visto en mas de una ocasion por Brioni o Pal Zileri.


----------



## tarrito (10 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No lo digamos en el hilo del catacrock porque comienzo a ver en sus filas muchos desertores y esto podria ser la gota que colma el vaso.
> El sargento es bastante premium, se le ha visto en mas de una ocasion por Brioni o Pal Zileri.



no joribie! 

y yo que pensaba que era el de la foto del mendigo jedi :ouch:


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

Paulistano, saca el canario!!!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Feb 2014)

menudo culebrón se ha montado! estaría bien que algún día clopez nos contase la de multinicks que corren por aquí... (los suyos y de los CM no hace falta :: )

después de leer el articulo de JCB, la verdad, no se a que viene tanto aspaviento madmaxista, como sino estuviese todo eso dicho hace años en este mismo foro y por varios foreros. De hecho, estamos ya en la horizontal de la famosa L pronosticada por SNB.

pd: A pesar de no comulgar con sus ideas, recuerdo algo que me dijo Mulder hace años en este hilo: los mercados no tienen porque reflejar el estado de la economía real.

Después del periodo de calma, ya estamos en el periodo 2014-2016, pronosticado como el inicio de la segunda fase de la gran crisis. (recuerdo al forero caos)
¿No oyen a lo lejos tambores de guerra?

On va voir beacoup de merde!


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

El Nasdaq se vuelve verde. Parece que los resultados que van saliendo van gustando así que hoy podemos acabar en verde y todo. 
Sería una victoria moral acabar con el Ibex por encima de los 10.000 hoy.


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Paulistano, saca el canario!!!



Riete del canario...pero ibex en mínimos y bankia y sabadell en máximos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Feb 2014)

hasta que el gato no salga diciendo lo de que todos los alcistillas vamos a morir, no hay nada que hacer....


----------



## Hannibal (10 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Riete del canario...pero ibex en mínimos y bankia y sabadell en máximos.



Cuidado con el canario, no se lo coma el jato







¿Alguien ha visto Portland y Correa? +5 y +7. ¿Se está volviendo a construir en este pais y yo no lo sabía? ¿cómo puede subir tanto una cementera? ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> menudo culebrón se ha montado! estaría bien que algún día clopez nos contase la de multinicks que corren por aquí... (los suyos y de los CM no hace falta :: )
> 
> después de leer el articulo de JCB, la verdad, no se a que viene tanto aspaviento madmaxista, como sino estuviese todo eso dicho hace años en este mismo foro y por varios foreros. De hecho, estamos ya en la horizontal de la famosa L pronosticada por SNB.
> 
> ...



Ahora que lo leo yo tambien me acuerdo de los buenos analisis que escribia Caos, que lamentablemente ya no se pasa por aqui.

Los mercados al fin y al cabo son reflejo de si las empresas ganan o no dinero, y hoy por hoy muchas empresas ganan muchisimo dinero, mas que en ningun momento pasado. 

Expaña moderna, la de los ultimos 150 años nunca ha sido un gran pais, pero gracias a dios y a pesar de sus dirigenes muchos han/hemos pasado del burro al audi, que a efectos del hilo es lo mismo eh, y su futuro se presenta incierto, pero si de alguien es el mundo es de los optimistas y lucidos. En Europa quedan pocos que reunan ambas, muy pocos en Expaña pero menos es nada. Claramente el futuro lo estan ganando los asiapac y rusias del mundo.


----------



## mpbk (10 Feb 2014)

larguito dax.....uiuiui


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cuidado con el canario, no se lo coma el jato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va a haber una regeneración política y ya sabe necesitan cemento armado para sus jetas.

Tinsa ayer dijo que hay que sacar el palillo, ponérselo en la boca y empezar a construir...lo mismo influye

Aumento de Gasto público, elecciones = Rotondas a ninguna parte, puentes sobre el rio Kwai....

Hispanistán en estado puro

Por estos motivos se espera mayor consumo de cemento...

También hay nuevas modas que llegan al viejo continente

Arrestan en Miami a un hombre que inyectaba cemento en las nalgas a sus pacientes | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cuidado con el canario, no se lo coma el jato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



porque ha superado por fin el máximo pico con el que estaba luchando. Digo yo que también tendrá que ver el subidón de su casa nodriza, fcc.

yo es el valor que más le he sacado desde noviembre, pero el cuidata compra de forma rara, por tramos pequeños. ejemplo:

pones una orden de 3000 euros y te compra 1111 por ejemplo. y cuando la desploma para apañar el gráfico, lo hace de golpe, por eso es mejor dar entradas más abajo un x%, por si entra, porque luego siempre la sube. ( y aprendí a no tener SL aquí, hasta ahora)


Hasta ahora ha sido así, puedes echar un ojo al valor estos 2 meses para ver que la operativa es esa

es el valor que más me cuadra fibonaccis desde los mínimos de 5,10



correa en semanal está haciendo una figura de cup+handle
pero lo mismo que sube lo baja otros días. cuando rompa el asa, igual entro. la llevo siguiendo, pero es la más volatil del MC en mi opinión


----------



## mpbk (10 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> larguito dax.....uiuiui



fuera de la mitad con 25 eurillos, y lo otro a ver si aguanta soporte, de no ser asi, estamos en lo alto de la b y tocaria bajada hasta la C rompiendo minimos.los maximos horarios quedan como nivel de resistencia.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora que lo leo yo tambien me acuerdo de los buenos analisis que escribia Caos, que lamentablemente ya no se pasa por aqui.
> 
> Los mercados al fin y al cabo son reflejo de si las empresas ganan o no dinero, y hoy por hoy muchas empresas ganan muchisimo dinero, mas que en ningun momento pasado.
> 
> Expaña moderna, la de los ultimos 150 años nunca ha sido un gran pais, pero gracias a dios y a pesar de sus dirigenes muchos han/hemos pasado del burro al audi, que a efectos del hilo es lo mismo eh, y su futuro se presenta incierto, pero si de alguien es el mundo es de los optimistas y lucidos. En Europa quedan pocos que reunan ambas, muy pocos en Expaña pero menos es nada. Claramente el futuro lo estan ganando los asiapac y rusias del mundo.



Yo soy de la opinión de que dentro de 50 años este mundo no lo va a conocer ni la madre que lo parió. Hay muchos elementos que están empezando a asomar la puntita y que pueden rebalancear el orden de las cosas y dejar a APC, BRICs y otros con la miel en los labios. Hablo de grafeno, impresión 3D, nuevas formas de obtener y almacenar energía...
Puede sonar a frikada pero ya se habla de que la impresión 3D nos podría llevar a una nueva revolución industrial que sacudiría los cimientos de lo que hay ahora. Si ya entramos en temas de robótica y nanotecnología ya los cambios son inimaginables.
¿¿Cual es el problema de este querido nuestro país?? Pues básicamente que no existe. Hemos sido incapaces de adaptarnos a los tiempos, de innovar o simplemente copiar lo que se mueve en otros sitios. 
Coño! Hasta los polacos están a tope con el grafeno y aquí todavía no sabemos de que va la gaita.
En definitiva: O mucho cambia la cosa y nos lo creemos un poco o lo llevamos negro hormiga y ya podemos ir buscando destino fuera para nuestros hijos.
[fin de chapa]


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Va a haber una regeneración política y ya sabe necesitan cemento armado para sus jetas.
> 
> Tinsa ayer dijo que hay que sacar el palillo, ponérselo en la boca y empezar a construir...lo mismo influye
> 
> ...




Me cito a mi mismo para un off topic como un camión... 

Recordaba un listado de un Hospital de NY en que uno se introducía una pelota de golf y lo sellaba con cemento por semejante sitio (era un listado de cosas raras que la gente se introduce) para aportar mas gracejo al post....


PUES BIEN...en la búsqueda me he encontrado este consultorio: Si se pone aburrido esto tras la apertura, no dejen de leerlo :XX::XX::XX:

Â¿me gusta introducirme cosas por el ano y cada vez lo tengo mas abierto, como hago para que se cierre?????? - Yahoo Respuestas

Parece que remontamos :: o no...quien sabe. :: Me da igual hoy que mañana pero quiero MI 97xx!!!!


----------



## Chila (10 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Otra alegría para el cuerpo.
> Plug Power Inc : Plug Power Receives Multi-Site GenKey Order | 4-Traders
> 
> +10% en premarket
> Os lo diiiiiije.... nada de carbón. Tecnologías de este siiiiiiiglo :Baile:



¿Y Carbures, Robopoli?
¿demasiado cara ya?


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

pues siguiendo a fran con los hospitales americanos, parece que hay movida con ellos y seguros médicos

Millions Trapped in Health-Law Coverage Gap - Yahoo Finance


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

compramos más bankia si se comen los 1,40...a la espera.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (10 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo soy de la opinión de que dentro de 50 años este mundo no lo va a conocer ni la madre que lo parió. Hay muchos elementos que están empezando a asomar la puntita y que pueden rebalancear el orden de las cosas y dejar a APC, BRICs y otros con la miel en los labios. Hablo de grafeno, impresión 3D, nuevas formas de obtener y almacenar energía...
> Puede sonar a frikada pero ya se habla de que la impresión 3D nos podría llevar a una nueva revolución industrial que sacudiría los cimientos de lo que hay ahora. Si ya entramos en temas de robótica y nanotecnología ya los cambios son inimaginables.
> ¿¿Cual es el problema de este querido nuestro país?? Pues básicamente que no existe. Hemos sido incapaces de adaptarnos a los tiempos, de innovar o simplemente copiar lo que se mueve en otros sitios.
> Coño! Hasta *los polacos están a tope con el grafeno y aquí todavía no sabemos de que va la gaita.*
> ...




Eso no es verdad Cuatro empresas espaÃ±olas se disputan el control del grafeno - Tecnología - ElConfidencial.com


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

Veo la apertura USA y me voy al sofá a siestear un rato.
Paulistano, no me río de tu canario. te dije que lo sacaras porque en ese momento los futuros USA empezaron a tirar más al verde que al rojo y ya se apreciaba enel IBEX.

Microeconomía y macro son dos cosas distintas: 

-La deuda pública nos está matando, sin embargo los bancos hacen el negocio del siglo. No llega un duro a la calle.
- El San hace un potorrón de millones en USA o Brasil. No llega un duro a la calle.
- Zara vende la ostia en China, idem.

Bolsa y realidad del país son mundos aparte.

Empieza el partido de verdad.


----------



## mpbk (10 Feb 2014)

dax 30 pips down x la c


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

y BQ ha empezado a comercializar impresoras 3D


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Me cito a mi mismo para un off topic como un camión...
> 
> Recordaba un listado de un Hospital de NY en que uno se introducía una pelota de golf y lo sellaba con cemento por semejante sitio (era un listado de cosas raras que la gente se introduce) para aportar mas gracejo al post....
> 
> ...




Aquí ya tenemos a Pandoro provocando dilataciones crónicas.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿Y Carbures, Robopoli?
> ¿demasiado cara ya?



ufff... no los he seguido. No sabría decirte. 
No veo datos financieros ni en unience, ni en morningstar, ni en yahoo. Habría que ver los datos que tienen publicados con un poco de detenimiento pero parece que lo último que tienen es del primer semestre de 2013.
Es el problema de este tipo de empresas en Europa en general. Encontrar info es un auténtico dolor de pelotas


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cuidado con el canario, no se lo coma el jato
> 
> 
> 
> ...





se supone que en 1,83 tiene una resistencia, o tenía, porque la ha roto. Ha roto el asa. La siguiente resistencia es 1,95 o así. De ahí a 2,23 y 2,90 aprox, que sería el objetivo de subida de esta figura chartista (o al menos así me lo han enseñado)
Otro tema es que lo haga y en cuánto tiempo.


----------



## Xiux (10 Feb 2014)

Jod...r. Las teslas 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Eso no es verdad Cuatro empresas espaÃ±olas se disputan el control del grafeno - Tecnología - ElConfidencial.com



Gracias! Lo leeré y ojalá me equivoque y realmente despuntemos en esto. 
Por desgracia he visto demasiado de cerca como funciona aquí el I+D, sus subvenciones y otras gaitas y no me creo casi nada pero lo miraré y ojalá me cambie el prisma.


----------



## mpbk (10 Feb 2014)

se han puesto de acuerdo por joderme el stop? hijos de puta -18€


----------



## Se vende (10 Feb 2014)

que poco volumen, día de transición


----------



## napartarra (10 Feb 2014)

No sé si el Ibex va lento o se me ha roto el ADSL pero esto está un poco parado ¿no?


(Si os llega este mensaje entonces es que va a ser lo primero)


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

en Ale y Fra el volumen es parecido al nuestro. Y creo que Eur50 por 6º día consecutivo volumen decreciente

edito: excepto meliá que le han metido volumen hoy, hijosputa. después de salirme


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Feb 2014)

Alegria de Potasa, eso me salva la tarde.

AdP tengo que registrar esa marca.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

Bien Baron de Ley, no?? 
Voy dejar de mirar las americanas pq al final vendo en el peor momento... como si lo viera.


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

a tomar viento el kiloton del 39 bankiero.

ahora sólo 12 kilos en 40


----------



## decloban (10 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bien Baron de Ley, no??
> Voy dejar de mirar las americanas pq al final vendo en el peor momento... como si lo viera.



Baron de Ley de maravilla y por partida doble porque va contra corriente de su sector europeo.


----------



## Se vende (10 Feb 2014)

entra dinero, veremos si dura


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Baron de Ley de maravilla y por partida doble porque va contra corriente de su sector europeo.



El único _temilla_ es que nos tendremos que poner de acuerdo para vender cuando toque porque como lo hagamos a la vez la hundimos en la miseria


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

Joder que peligro tiene Barón de Ley....

Metes orden a mercado de 2.000 euros y la subes un 35%

---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 16:22 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Joder que peligro tiene Barón de Ley....
> 
> Metes orden a mercado de 2.000 euros y la subes un 35%



Estamos diciendo que con 1.500 euros se altera la capitalización bursatil de una empresa en un 35%.

Por si a alguien le había pasado desapercibido.


----------



## decloban (10 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> El único _temilla_ es que nos tendremos que poner de acuerdo para vender cuando toque porque como lo hagamos a la vez la hundimos en la miseria



Yo no estoy dentro pero cierto screener de un conocido dio entrada hace 3 semanas de ahí tal vez estas subidas ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Yo no estoy dentro pero cierto screener de un conocido dio entrada hace 3 semanas de ahí tal vez estas subidas ienso:



de alfayate?

ponzi lleva 2 semanas diciendo que tiene mucha caja y cero deuda


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder que peligro tiene Barón de Ley....
> 
> Metes orden a mercado de 2.000 euros y la subes un 35%
> 
> ...



ehmmmmm... seguro??
El volumen de hoy son 1.130 acciones a 70,6€ la respuesta acertada igual a más de 70.000€ y la acción se ha movido un 5.37%
Lo que si es verdad es que el día que el fondo de Ponzi venda nos va a hacer una agujeraco con el diámetro del recto del tío ese que se metía botes de champú.


----------



## decloban (10 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> de alfayate?



No inocho:

Yo he de reconocer que no entre porque el sector al que pertenece es bajista pero siempre tiene que haber una oveja negra.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Yo no estoy dentro pero cierto screener de un conocido dio entrada hace 3 semanas de ahí tal vez estas subidas ienso:



No me jodas que el susodicho lo ha cantado que me salgo echando leches!!!


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> ehmmmmm... seguro??
> El volumen de hoy son 1.130 acciones a 70,6€ la respuesta acertada igual a más de 70.000€ y la acción se ha movido un 5.37%
> Lo que si es verdad es que el día que el fondo de Ponzi venda nos va a hacer una agujeraco con el diámetro del recto del tío ese que se metía botes de champú.



Segurísimo.

Las posis antes estaban de tal forma que había

20 títulos a la venta en 70, lo que son 1.400 euros.

La siguiente posi era de 200 títulos a 90 euros.

Luego si damos orden a mercado de 1500 euros se comprarían las 20 acciones en 70 más 1 acción a 90 llevando a alterar la cotización de esa forma que comento.

Otra cosa es que en cuanto se acaben las de 70 euros, salten ordenes automáticas....::


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Segurísimo.
> 
> Las posis antes estaban de tal forma que había
> 
> ...



Bueno... pues que sea lo que Dios quiera. Nos hemos metido en una nanocap pues es lo que hay... Lo que más me preocupa es que haya sido recomendado por el Mr. Concurso de Acreedores si he entendido bien a decloban.
Eso si que puede ser razón suficiente para la espantada


----------



## Durmiente (10 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Me cito a mi mismo para un off topic como un camión...
> 
> Recordaba un listado de un Hospital de NY en que uno se introducía una pelota de golf y lo sellaba con cemento por semejante sitio (era un listado de cosas raras que la gente se introduce) para aportar mas gracejo al post....
> 
> ...



No sería extraño que lo tuvieras dentro de poco...


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

Doy Tahnks pero no se quién es Mr. Concurso de Acredores ni Screener ni na.

SUerte anyway!!



Por cierto fuera de bankia.....


Mantengo orden de entrada en 1,401.....


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Feb 2014)

A los bankieros os recomiendo el ultimo programa de economia directa sobre bankia


----------



## Durmiente (10 Feb 2014)

Le pegan unos viajes de 40-50 puntazos que no quiero ni contarte....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Feb 2014)

Dragui yo te _himboco_


----------



## Durmiente (10 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Doy Tahnks pero no se quién es Mr. Concurso de Acredores ni Screener ni na.
> 
> SUerte anyway!!
> 
> ...



No me parece mala estrategia. Yo me salí esta mañana.

Lo que me parece demasiado ajustado es el margen.


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> A los bankieros os recomiendo el ultimo programa de economia directa sobre bankia



Los escuchaba, se aprende mucho, pero en el timing fallan más que Hannibal y yo comprando y vendiendo acciones de Bankinter.

Un resumen en un par de líneas nos harías??

Thanks!!

---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 16:54 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> No me parece mala estrategia. Yo me salí esta mañana.
> 
> Lo que me parece demasiado ajustado es el margen.



A qué te refieres con el margen?

Estoy algo espeso.



El tema es seguir dentro del valor pero una vez salgan de ahí los 13 kilos del 1,40.....

Además ando mosqueado con los 700 de Fran....si se dan mañana.....me saltan el SL....

Esta estrategia la seguí cuando compré a 1,351....

Margen?ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bueno... pues que sea lo que Dios quiera. Nos hemos metido en una nanocap pues es lo que hay... Lo que más me preocupa es que haya sido recomendado por el Mr. Concurso de Acreedores si he entendido bien a decloban.
> Eso si que puede ser razón suficiente para la espantada





creo que confundes a depeche con alfayate


----------



## alimon (10 Feb 2014)

Entro en GAMesa a 8,07.

2 veces he entrado en el pasado, y las 2 he palmado pasta.


Mirando entrada en prosegur, si me dejan. (llevo días detras sin atreverme)


----------



## paulistano (10 Feb 2014)

Ibex marcando mínimos en 9.94x

Si no baja, tendrá que subir....eso ha dicho Fran...o era al revés??


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> creo que confundes a depeche con alfayate



Creo que Decloban dijo que no se refería a alfayate. 
En cualquier caso da igual. Estamos dentro y ya está.


----------



## alimon (10 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Doy Tahnks pero no se quién es Mr. Concurso de Acredores ni Screener ni na.
> 
> SUerte anyway!!
> 
> ...



esos 12 millones títulos pesan mucho.

Yo la entrada nueva igual la pondría un poco más arriba 1,405 - 1,408, que estos trileros son muy de hacer roturas en falso.


----------



## decloban (10 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo que más me preocupa es que haya sido recomendado por el Mr. Concurso de Acreedores si he entendido bien a decloban



Lo has entendido mal, puedes estar tranquilo 

---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 16:59 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Creo que Decloban dijo que no se refería a alfayate.
> En cualquier caso da igual. Estamos dentro y ya está.



Activa las caritas que me parece que no se te muestran 

He dicho: NO inocho:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Lo has entendido mal, puedes estar tranquilo
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 16:59 ----------
> 
> ...



Coño!! Si es que habláis en código a veces y los lunes uno está más flojo!!


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ibex marcando mínimos en 9.94x
> 
> Si no baja, tendrá que subir....eso ha dicho Fran...o era al revés??



He dicho que si no sube, baja. He barajado la opción de que se quede quieto, pero no parece factible ::

A ver: Como dije el viernes....dejamos para hoy el 10.1xx y luego para abajo zona 9.850-9.702 (eso en el blog).


----------



## Durmiente (10 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Los escuchaba, se aprende mucho, pero en el timing fallan más que Hannibal y yo comprando y vendiendo acciones de Bankinter.
> 
> Un resumen en un par de líneas nos harías??
> 
> ...



No, no; nada "técnico". Digo que ajustas mucho al 1'40... quizá pega un rebotín de alguna orden grande y luego baja y te quedas dentro sin querer.

Quizá ajustar a 1,403 (o algo así) pueda evitar "casualidades" de este tipo y dos milésimas o tres no van a cambiar en nada la estrategia que, ya te digo, me parece de lo más acertado. Es más, es posible que haga algo parecido si no me cobras derechos de autor, naturalmente....


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hay días y días....hoy parece esto más agradable.
> 
> Me gustaría que ese 10.1xx fuera el lunes o martes..que salte ayer de una forma bastante mariquita.



esto que fue el viernes, tras quedarme en liquidez

+

Esto del blog: Que los puse ayer

"Vemos que en la proyección se deteriora el indicador rápidamente (Sube). Por lo que es de esperar un recorte esta semana de cierta consideración. 98xx-9.7xx.

En los índices de acciones se aprecia dicho deterioro el martes. Con todos estos datos (siempre EMHO) tendremos un freno en la subida en la zona de 10.162 y para el martes (si no superamos el nivel relevante) podremos tantear los 9.850 pre 9.702"


Nos lleva a la conclusión de que si no sube baja.

Mode ejperto off ::


----------



## Mr. Blonde (10 Feb 2014)

Lo de Prisa es de Expediente Warren... Luego la subirán en la subasta cómo la última vez!


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> esos 12 millones títulos pesan mucho.
> 
> Yo la entrada nueva igual la pondría un poco más arriba 1,405 - 1,408, que estos trileros son muy de hacer roturas en falso.



yo iba a entrar hoy en tub pero parece que lo de ayer hizo daño y aún cae


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Feb 2014)

bankia 1.4


----------



## Montegrifo (10 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> No, no; nada "técnico". Digo que ajustas mucho al 1'40... quizá pega un rebotín de alguna orden grande y luego baja y te quedas dentro sin querer.
> 
> Quizá ajustar a 1,403 (o algo así) pueda evitar "casualidades" de este tipo y dos milésimas o tres no van a cambiar en nada la estrategia que, ya te digo, me parece de lo más acertado. Es más, es posible que haga algo parecido si no me cobras derechos de autor, naturalmente....



Como rompa el 1,405 entre los que rondamos por aquí hacemos saltar las alarmas de las maquinitas y nos la llevamos a 1,50 del tirón


----------



## alimon (10 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> bankia 1.4





Con 20 millones de € haces feliz a todo el hilo.


dentro de prosegur a 4,49, aparte del tema de Bill puentes entrando en la empresa, aparte del apoyo a soporte y a media de 200 (todo esto lo podeis ver el bolsa canaria).

Lo que mas interesante me parece es el GAP que se dejó en su última caida.


Me empiezo a quedar sin liquidez, y ni las NTC ni las TUB de los huevos acaban de tirar para salirse.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2014)

Fran magufo!

Ni chispa de conocimiento. El ibex está, como se ha dicho muchas veces en este hilo, en movimiento lateral bajista :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:

Por cierto, no entiendo porque en Rue du Rhône todas las tiendas estaban cerradas. Yo venga a llamar y no me abrían!


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Solo puedo aplaudir a esto :Aplauso: Europa ya nos ha llamado la atención por las modificaciones y pegado algún tirón de orejas.
> 
> No puede ser que con la amenaza de parar obras te suban el coste hasta donde les salga los huevos.
> No puede ser que pequeñas empresas se queden fuera del mercado por la estrategia que han cogido de tirar por el suelo las ofertas, para luego modificar al alza.
> ...



estoy muy deacuerdo 

hay que ser muy cateto para meterse con los americanos y no salir pandoreado

Autoridad del Canal de Panamá - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Feb 2014)

Bueno hamijos, los scalextrics hoy han superado sus máximos.
Amooooohhh!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Feb 2014)

Sabanderinos

La cúpula directiva del Banco Sabadell, de 'road show' a Londres

@DON, tenias que mostrar la cartera con una bufanda alrededor, entienden al segundo.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Con 20 millones de € haces feliz a todo el hilo.
> 
> 
> dentro de prosegur a 4,49, aparte del tema de Bill puentes entrando en la empresa, aparte del apoyo a soporte y a media de 200 (todo esto lo podeis ver el bolsa canaria).
> ...





pero lo del 15% de subida que ponía el link no era cierto, no?


----------



## alimon (10 Feb 2014)

ojo bankia y la subasta.

ojo para lo bueno y lo malo, que tiene mucho peligro.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 17:22 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> pero lo del 15% de subida que ponía el link no era cierto, no?



de que link hablamos?


----------



## Durmiente (10 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> ojo bankia y la subasta.
> 
> ojo para lo bueno y lo malo, que tiene mucho peligro.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, en la subasta puede pasar cualquier cosa...


----------



## Mr. Blonde (10 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero lo del 15% de subida que ponía el link no era cierto, no?



Era un 1,3 de subida, es que en link no se diferencia la coma (,)


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

Empiezo a pensar que tuve un pequeño error de timing con las PRAN cuando entré a $12.86 ienso:
Menos mal que la diversificación hace su trabajo y nos libra a los torpes de buenas pérdidas :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Feb 2014)

me refería a que bankia estaba en 1.4, yo las llevo desde un poco mas abajo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sabanderinos
> 
> La cúpula directiva del Banco Sabadell, de 'road show' a Londres
> 
> @DON, tenias que mostrar la cartera con una bufanda alrededor, entienden al segundo.



Yo es que iba con dos camellos para intercambiar, me he debido de confundir otra vez :. Pero madre del cordero, que pésimo gusto tienen los árabes para los relojes. Llevan al extremo el _contrimás_. _Contrí_ más piedras y más brille más les gusta!.

Con la de cosas chulas que hacen los suizos estos....









En breve iré de nuevo a Suiza. Fran, si te mola el peluco hazme una transfer de 352,680.00 €, y te lo traigo.... :8:::inocho:


----------



## Montegrifo (10 Feb 2014)

La verdad es q se están comiendo todas las posiciones en 1,4 a buen ritmo pero yo no me meto en una subasta así ni de coña. Eso lo dejo para los valientes


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> ojo bankia y la subasta.
> 
> ojo para lo bueno y lo malo, que tiene mucho peligro.
> 
> ...



de que ponia que prosegur subia un 15% tras la entrada de bill

o eso he creído leer



joder:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-178.html#post10950828


es un 1,3% pero al leer el titular pone un 13%


----------



## alimon (10 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> de que ponia que prosegur subia un 15% tras la entrada de bill
> 
> o eso he creído leer





no, yo la he pillado subiendo un 0,60%.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Feb 2014)

deoleo:
1,7 millones de acciones en 0,465

esto hace que:
1. pueda ser el suelo y buen momento para comprar
2. si las quitan el valor se derrumbe


decloban, elpais. una ayudita


----------



## decloban (10 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> deoleo:
> 1,7 millones de acciones en 0,465
> 
> esto hace que:
> ...



Voy a medio-plazo y con plusvis :fiufiu:

Sigo pensando que es un valor en el que hay que estar.


----------



## Xiux (10 Feb 2014)

Per increíble! 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Feb 2014)

no esta mal, bankia 8 millones de acciones en la subasta....


----------



## Xiux (10 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Per increíble de las teslas
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk





Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

Parece que vamos a peponear un poquito esta tarde. 
Como sea así el trolling a las europeas es ya de cachondeo.


----------



## jjsuamar (10 Feb 2014)

Como dije, el viernes me quede en liquidez total. La verdad es que esperaba caidas mayores.

En tiempo de descuento he pillado unas ARCEL.MITTAL a 12.10.

Alguien que me eche las cartas. Yo las veo en soporte y con objetivo incierto de 12,58 ó la Luna.


----------



## amago45 (10 Feb 2014)

parece que el 9.94X funciona de soporte en el IBEX
A ver como cierra USA, y como amanece el IBEX
DEOLEO empieza a quemarme, otro medio céntimo de euro y me salta el stop ... ...


----------



## musgooo (10 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que tuve un pequeño error de timing con las PRAN cuando entré a $12.86 ienso:
> Menos mal que la diversificación hace su trabajo y nos libra a los torpes de buenas pérdidas :ouch:



Las farmacéuticas como esta, ARIA y tal es para entrar y salir el mismo día. Suben un 20% en una sesión y en la siguiente lo bajan. Son peligrosas.

Si les permiten comercializar su medicamento en los USA se disparan y si un día hacen pruebas y el medicamento puede dar problemas caen a lo bruto como le paso a ARIA.


----------



## decloban (10 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> DEOLEO empieza a quemarme, otro medio euro y me salta el stop ... ...



Dudo mucho que te salte el stop, es imposible que toque los -0.035, así que estate tranquilo


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Feb 2014)

No creo que sean capaces de subir las Teslas por encima de 200 hoy. ¿O sí?


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Feb 2014)

Largo en el mini SP. Pepón supera los 1790 YA


----------



## amago45 (10 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Dudo mucho que te salte el stop, es imposible que toque los -0.034, así que estate tranquilo



corregido :| , los nervios del directo y tal


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Las farmacéuticas como esta, ARIA y tal es para entrar y salir el mismo día. Suben un 20% en una sesión y en la siguiente lo bajan. Son peligrosas.
> 
> Si les permiten comercializar su medicamento en los USA se disparan y si un día hacen pruebas y el medicamento puede dar problemas caen a lo bruto como le paso a ARIA.



Lo de ARIA si no recuerdo mal era un todo o nada y al final fue nada porque no aprobaron el medicamento para USA . Creo que el caso de PRAN es distinto pero tienes toda la razón en que este tipo de valores son casi como ir al casino. 
Lo de PRAN de hoy ha sido sencillamente porque un analista ha dicho que los resultados de su medicamento para Alzheimer "no le han impresionado". No creo que sea nada grave y espero aguantarlas durante más tiempo (posiblemente todo 2014) pero lo dicho: con estas empresas nunca se sabe y la diversión está asegurada.


----------



## amago45 (10 Feb 2014)

Hoy me quería entretener valorando JAZZTEL según la oferta de VODA por ONO, pero Bankinter se me ha adelantado


oferta de 6.900 que supuestamente piensa presentar por Ono. El consejo de Ono, controlado por sociedades de capital riesgo, decidirá mañana si acepta esta propuesta (pago de 3.500 millones más 3.400 millones en deuda).

“Teniendo en cuenta que la compañía logró un EBITDA en 2012 de 752 millones de euros, supondría aceptar un multiplicador EV/EBITDA de *9,2x * 

Si aplicásemos este multiplicador a Jazztel, según nuestros cálculos, el EV2014 equivalente sería aproximadamente de *2.446 millones de euros* o *9,68 euros/acción* frente a los 9,27 euros de cierre el viernes. 

Como referencia, para 2015 el EV se elevaría a *2.961 millones* o *11,73 euros/acción”*, señalan los expertos de Bankinter.

Sin embargo, estos analistas añaden que es importante tener en cuenta que Ono y Jazztel no son compañías perfectamente comparables por las siguientes dos razones:

“(i) Ono tiene red propia de cable y Jazztel no, y 

(ii) Jazztel ha venido creciendo (xEBITDA, etc) a ritmos francamente rápidos (...)”.

“Por ello, en nuestra opinión, y debido a estos rápidos crecimientos, el multiplicador xEBITDA aplicable a Jazztel debería ser superior, probablemente entre *10x y 12x*, incluso más bien cercano a este último. 

Aceptando esto, estimamos el EV de Jazztel en *3.048 millones de euros* o *12,1 euros/acción para 2014* y 3.731 millones de euros o 14,8 euros/acción para 2015, lo que supondría potenciales de revalorización implícitos entre *+30% y +59%*. 

En consecuencia, fijamos provisionalmente nuestro precio objetivo para *Jazztel en 12,10 euros/acción*. Seguimos recomendando Jazztel como idea de la semana y nos reafirmamos en nuestra recomendación de comprar, ya que la oferta de Vodafone dará visibilidad indirecta a la compañía y además no descartamos que ésta no sea más que el punto de partida de una negociación a lo largo de la cual la valoración se mejore algo más”, concluyen desde Bankinter.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Feb 2014)

Creo que, al no haber mantenido hoy los 10.000, la cosa se puede empezar a poner "fea".


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bueno... pues que sea lo que Dios quiera. Nos hemos metido en una nanocap pues es lo que hay... Lo que más me preocupa es que haya sido recomendado por el Mr. Concurso de Acreedores si he entendido bien a decloban.
> Eso si que puede ser razón suficiente para la espantada



Barón de ley, conquistando los 70:..No tienen deuda, entre caja e inversiones en renta fija cuentan con 160 mill en efectivo (40% de la capitalización)

A por la conquista del mercado germano

[youtube]5nIZnW4QqB4[/youtube]

Aufidersen


----------



## Namreir (10 Feb 2014)

Estuve siguiendo a baron de ley, a mi me gusta. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (10 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Creo que, al no haber mantenido hoy los 10.000, la cosa se puede empezar a poner "fea".



Incluso durante parte del día los 10.000 han hecho de resistencia ... pero USA manda, y si cierran verde y las asiáticas siguen remontando, lo mismo hay hasta GAP mañana ... :8::8::8:


----------



## Namreir (10 Feb 2014)

Alguno se puso corto en bitcoins?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Los escuchaba, se aprende mucho, pero en el timing fallan más que Hannibal y yo comprando y vendiendo acciones de Bankinter.
> 
> Un resumen en un par de líneas nos harías??
> 
> ...



Te lo resumo con una imagen:







---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 19:33 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> deoleo:
> 1,7 millones de acciones en 0,465
> 
> esto hace que:
> ...





decloban dijo:


> Voy a medio-plazo y con plusvis :fiufiu:
> 
> Sigo pensando que es un valor en el que hay que estar.



Hamijos de deoleo:
Nuevos movimientos fidelity aumenta su posicion en Deoleo y supera el 2% 
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={2318b549-f6e9-4ca2-b19a-a8c03a3937a4}


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Feb 2014)

Dos horas con el futuro del SP atacando los 1791 .

Me aburro y quien se aburre se aburra


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2014)

Hoy me he enterado por metagestión

Los March se han hecho con Inversis

http://www.capitalmadrid.com/2013/1...inversis_tras_las_ventas_de_su_ex_socios.html

---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 19:43 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Alguno se puso corto en bitcoins?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Que espectáculo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=505784


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Feb 2014)

Ponzi, ya que anda por aquí, ¿le puede echar un vistazo a Silver Standard Resources Inc. (USA)(NASDAQ?
Las plateras USA andan subiendo y SSR la recomendaba hoy Renta4 en los informes que envía ING.
Si puede.


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traime a mí uno también, pero si puede ser con la correa en color chocolate.
Cuando me llegue a casa te envío un pagaré en bitcoins (y unas acciones de Bankia que me han quedado sueltas como compensación).

Pues no me gusta, la verdad.


*Iberdrola vende un 4,57% de EDP por 430 millones*



> Iberdrola ha vendido un 4,57% de EDP en diversas operaciones realizadas desde finales del año pasado, con lo que ha reducido su participación en la principal eléctrica portuguesa del 6,6% al 2,1%, que se encuentra además disponible para la venta.
> 
> Fuentes del mercado indicaron a Europa Press que el valor de esta desinversión asciende a 430 millones de euros y se inscribe en las líneas estratégicas de Iberdrola para el periodo 2012-2014.



Iberdrola vende un 4,57% de EDP por 430 millones - elEconomista.es

Parece que se sale de Portugal para meterse en Méjico.

*Iberdrola refuerza su apuesta por México con la adjudicación de dos nuevas centrales
La compañía obtiene los contratos para construir y operar dos ciclos combinados, en los que invertirá 610 millones de euros*

Iberdrola refuerza su apuesta por M?xico con la adjudicaci?n de dos nuevas centrales. larioja.com


----------



## sr.anus (10 Feb 2014)

vaya sesion la del.sp aburrida no. lo siguientr


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ponzi, ya que anda por aquí, ¿le puede echar un vistazo a Silver Standard Resources Inc. (USA)(NASDAQ?
> Las plateras USA andan subiendo y SSR la recomendaba hoy Renta4 en los informes que envía ING.
> Si puede.



Analizar una minera siempre es complicado.No lo estan pasando muy bien con la plata tan abajo sin embargo gracias a que no tienen deuda estan aguantando muy bien.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native

680 mill de activo corriente frente a 310 mill de pasivo total

Parece interesante, hay que mirarse las presentaciones.


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No lo digamos en el hilo del catacrock porque comienzo a ver en sus filas muchos desertores y esto podria ser la gota que colma el vaso.
> El sargento es bastante premium, se le ha visto en mas de una ocasion por Brioni o Pal Zileri.



Brioni se queda bastante alto para los pechopalomos wannabes. En la boutique de Jorge Juan tienen un retarded detector para que no entren a manosear la ropa.

Se tienen que conformar con Pal Zileri en ECI tras ahorrar medio año.

Los premiums de verdad visten de Loro Piana. De esos no hay en los PAUs del Norte.

Anda vete a cambiar el latiguillo que siempre quedas el último.

::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Traime a mí uno también, pero si puede ser con la correa en color chocolate.
> Cuando me llegue a casa te envío un pagaré en bitcoins (y unas acciones de Bankia que me han quedado sueltas como compensación).
> 
> Pues no me gusta, la verdad.



Esta gente de pueblo es incorregible, del casio con calculadora no los saques... :ouch:




Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Brioni se queda bastante alto para los pechopalomos wannabes. En la boutique de Jorge Juan tienen un retarded detector para que no entren a manosear la ropa.
> 
> Se tienen que conformar con Pal Zileri en ECI tras ahorrar medio año.
> 
> ...



Sargento, nunca deja de sorprenderme... y en la trinchera tiene cuarto de plancha?


------------------------

Fuera del SP :rolleye: a pesar del aburrimiento algo he pillado


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2014)

Al que lleve ANR ..... le va a doler leer esto. Mejor no saber inglés )))

Alpha Natural Resources Inc. Earnings: What to Expect Wednesday (ACI, ANR, BTU, CNX)


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Cisco, Intel y Qualcomm señal de compra.



Cisco creo que presenta resultados el miércoles y pueden ser no muy buenos. Llevan una racha bastante penosa. Eso si, la gente tiene las expectativas tan abajo que cualquier signo de mejora la podría hacer subir bastante.


----------



## Tono (10 Feb 2014)

Curioso artículo de Morningstar, donde dicen ¡EUREKA! hemos conseguido encontar un fondo extranjero que invierte en Bankia. 
Aquí se está preparando la mundial.

*Hemos encontrado a un gestor europeo que tiene a Bankia entre sus valores favoritos*



> *Encontrar un fondo de renta variable español que tenga a Bankia entre sus principales posiciones es harto difícil.* Es cierto que algunos gestores están invirtiendo de forma muy importante en este valor. Es el caso por ejemplo de José Ramón Iturriaga (su fondo Okavango Delta tenía a finales de noviembre nada menos que un 7% de su cartera en este banco), pero en general hay que admitir que Bankia tiene una presencia muy marginal en las carteras de los fondos de bolsa española (aunque seguramente haya aumentado con su reciente incorporación al IBEX 35). *Si ya es difícil encontrar a un gestor español que invierta fuertemente en Bankia, qué os voy a contar de los gestores extranjeros.* Pero indagando en nuestra base de datos (y sobre todo leyendo un artículo que hemos incluido en nuestra Biblioteca de Contenidos – en el apartado de Sector Financiero) hemos encontrado a un fondo de renta variable europea que tiene entre sus principales posiciones a la antigua caja madrileña (Bankia es en efecto el segundo valor de más peso dentro de su cartera). Se trata del T. Rowe Price SICAV European Equity gestionado Dean Tenerelli desde el año 2009. Es un fondo poco conocido pero que destaca de forma brillante en cuanto a los resultados conseguidos. Ha conseguido por ejemplo batir a la media de su categoría y al índice de referencia (en este caso el MSCI Europe NR USD, con dividendos reinvertidos) en cada uno de los cinco últimos años. No por nada recibe un rating cuantitativo de 5 estrellas




Curiosidades del mercado: Un gestor extranjero que... | Morningstar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Al que lleve ANR ..... le va a doler leer esto. Mejor no saber inglés )))
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources Inc. Earnings: What to Expect Wednesday (ACI, ANR, BTU, CNX)



Le están dando Estopa de la buena.....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le están dando Estopa de la buena.....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



El outlook de las carboneras asusta hasta al Rey del Guano :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (10 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Al que lleve ANR ..... le va a doler leer esto. Mejor no saber inglés )))
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources Inc. Earnings: What to Expect Wednesday (ACI, ANR, BTU, CNX)



Hoy he estado a punto de entrar en Anr. Pero me voy a esperar al miércoles. Aunque la compre mas arriba.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Hoy he estado a punto de entrar en Anr. Pero me voy a esperar al miércoles. Aunque la compre mas arriba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk



No hay que precipitarse.

Sigue por debajo de la DT de largo plazo.

Wait and See


----------



## darwinn (10 Feb 2014)

Yo sigo esperando a ANR más abajo.

Barón de ley muy buena pinta.

Continental en el DAX no para de crecer.

Amper, impredecible, cualquier sabe...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2014)

Bertok, échale un vistazo a petrobras (dentro me hallo) y vale do rio

Con que el dow industrial suba un poquito y el real suba o guanee el euro se puede hacer buen negocio

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, échale un vistazo a petrobras (dentro me hallo) y vale do rio
> 
> Con que el dow industrial suba un poquito y el real suba o guanee el euro se puede hacer buen negocio
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Petrobras mantiene una caída constante y sostenida desde hace al menos 3 años. Es de una belleza difícilmente igualable.

Suerte en el rebote que parece que quiere hacer.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Feb 2014)

*Habéis visto el Ibex35. Febrero: Si te ves cuatro huevos, la entrada en Banki...*



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, échale un vistazo a petrobras (dentro me hallo) y vale do rio
> 
> Con que el dow industrial suba un poquito y el real suba o guanee el euro se puede hacer buen negocio
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey




Yo el negocio lo veo en la devaluación del real frente al dólar. Estoy buscando empresas en el bovespa que se beneficien de ello y creo que el sector papelero puede ser una buena opción. Candidatos: suzano papel, klabin y celul iraní.

Les podrías echar unas rayas...

---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 22:29 ----------

Por cierto cuanto te cobra el broker por meterte en el bovespa? Creo que me sale más barato (tengo que ver aún algunos costes que no tengo claro) desde selfbank España que desde el Santander Brasil....hay que joderse.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Petrobras mantiene una caída constante y sostenida desde hace al menos 3 años. Es de una belleza difícilmente igualable.
> 
> Suerte en el rebote que parece que quiere hacer.



Me conformo con un +20%… ::







HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo el negocio lo veo en la devaluación del real frente al dólar. Estoy buscando empresas en el bovespa que se beneficien de ello y creo que el sector papelero puede ser una buena opción. Candidatos: suzano papel, klabin y celul iraní.
> 
> Les podrías echar unas rayas...
> 
> ...



Entro en el latibex via ing. Tiene más trampas que una peli de chinos por la mierdiliquidez pero sale barato 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Feb 2014)

Muchos decís del carbón pero para entrar aquí también hay que jugársela...


----------



## Namreir (11 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Muchos decís del carbón pero para entrar aquí también hay que jugársela...



Joder, por fin una escala en base logaritmica!!!!!!!

Se agradece un poco de seriedad en foro.


----------



## tarrito (11 Feb 2014)




----------



## Janus (11 Feb 2014)

mañana presenta resultados Alpha y ya veréis qué risa se van a llevar algunos. Tiene similitudes con la temporada de resultados del pasado mes de Julio.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 02:00 ----------

Alguno dirá, sorry for the things he has done.

Tesla (stock) on fire! - The Tell - MarketWatch

La última frase es lapidaria. Y la cascan hasta USD 300 per share y se quedarán tan panchos.


----------



## boquiman (11 Feb 2014)

Buenos días y mucha suerte...

Mensaje alto y claro: MERCADO AL BORDE DEL CRASH… por RICHARD RUSSELL

Enlace: My Blog


----------



## jjsuamar (11 Feb 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Como dije, el viernes me quede en liquidez total. La verdad es que esperaba caidas mayores.
> 
> En tiempo de descuento he pillado unas ARCEL.MITTAL a 12.10.
> 
> Alguien que me eche las cartas. Yo las veo en soporte y con objetivo incierto de 12,58 ó la Luna.



Ayer comenté mi entrada en ARCELOR. Hoy os posteo un par de entradas interesantes sobre mi nueva incursión:

Estrategia para ganar con Arcelor Mittal

BolsaCanaria .info | Arcelor muy floja en un mercado muy fuerte

BolsaCanaria .info | Arcelor podría haber hecho techo de rango

¿Qué opinión os merece?

Por cierto, buenos días gacelerío.


----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

Pinta y colorea me dice que ponga el stop loss a DEOLEO en 0.455
Hasta ahí la dejamos bajar.
Cargill, ya estás ofreciendo 0,80 que las OLE me queman


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.

Futuros en verde, prima de riesgo a punto de bajar de los 190 y bolsas asiáticas que cerraron con Pepón.
Además ha parado de nevar aquí.
En principio se barrunta una muy buena apertura. 
Si no hay pasto verde las gacelas no entramos en el territorio de caza. Hoy apuesto que para arriba al menos hasta los 10150, después ya veremos si deciden hacer matanza o nos dejan engordar un poco más.


----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

Son bajadas sanas

El famoso gestor Laszlo Birinyi, fundador de Birinyi Associates, afirma en una entrevista en Bloomberg que "me gusta cuando el mercado para y toma un respiro. Es normal que el mercado tenga algún tipo de reacción negativa cuando hay problemas en Argentina o Turquía. Eso no me hace sentir incómodo" 

Birinyi cree que el S&P 500 alcanzará los 1.900 puntos el próximo trimestre. De cualquier forma, añade, "no hay nada que se pueda decir que es una ganga. Esto significa que hay que analizar las situaciones día a día para encontrar las oportunidades. Y esto es lo que estamos tratando de aprovechar".

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 08:25 ----------

Por cierto a las 4 habla la Yellen


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

Ayer bajaron el IBEX mientras todas la bolsas europeas (así como USA) cerraron ligeramente en verde. Parece que fué corrección, ya que en las dos sesiones anteriores subimos más que el resto de las bolsas.
Esperemos que fuera eso, pasito para atrás para coger impulso.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Pinta y colorea me dice que ponga el stop loss a DEOLEO en 0.455
> Hasta ahí la dejamos bajar.
> Cargill, ya estás ofreciendo 0,80 que las OLE me queman



Esos 0.80 los veo complicados... ayer fidelity anuncio que su participacion es superior al 2%


----------



## caralimon (11 Feb 2014)

Solo entro para decir que me he escojonao con el titulo, muy bueno, a quien corresponda. Gracias

"Habéis visto el Ibex35. Febrero: Si te ves cuatro huevos, la entrada en Bankia te ha salido mal de nuevo."


----------



## Maravedi (11 Feb 2014)

Buenos días señores,estoy empezando a familiarizarme con los cfds he abierto una cuenta en ig markets todo ello pensando para posiciones en corto,he bajado la aplicación para ipad y no me salen acciones españolas ni nada sólo españa 35, no las tienen o es que soy un inútil,que será lo más probable,leyendo he visto que algunas posiciones pueden incurrir en pérdidas ilimitadas :: como es eso con stops no debería ocurrir no? Alguien que me ilumine plis


----------



## decloban (11 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Buenos días señores,estoy empezando a familiarizarme con los cfds he abierto una cuenta en ig markets todo ello pensando para posiciones en corto,he bajado la aplicación para ipad y no me salen acciones españolas ni nada sólo españa 35, no las tienen o es que soy un inútil,que será lo más probable,leyendo he visto que algunas posiciones pueden incurrir en pérdidas ilimitadas :: como es eso con stops no debería ocurrir no? Alguien que me ilumine plis



Con los stops no debería de ocurrir además de que puedes tener CFDs sin apalancamiento o que te salte un margin call.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Buenos días señores,estoy empezando a familiarizarme con los cfds he abierto una cuenta en ig markets todo ello pensando para posiciones en corto,he bajado la aplicación para ipad y no me salen acciones españolas ni nada sólo españa 35, no las tienen o es que soy un inútil,que será lo más probable,leyendo he visto que algunas posiciones pueden incurrir en pérdidas ilimitadas :: como es eso con stops no debería ocurrir no? Alguien que me ilumine plis



Hay que apoquinar... vaya a datos o algo así y ahi viene como contratarlo. Creo que eran 5e

Se te pueden olvidar poner los sl, gapsitos diablo, etc... ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Esos 0.80 los veo complicados... ayer fidelity anuncio que su participacion es superior al 2%



 era un wishful thinking. 
Llevo tiempo en OLE y JAZ por los posibles movimientos accionariales. Son dos de mis apuestas de este año, la reordenación del mercado telco y alimentario en España. 
Pero mientras en JAZ estoy verde, en OLE empiezo a tener pérdidas 'ojete calor' ... 
Veremos.


----------



## xavigomis (11 Feb 2014)

Me entra la risa cuando leo a los flipadetes que si opan a deoleo al doble de la cotización y tonterías semejantes. Señores un poco de seriedad y no confundáis deseo con realidad, seguro que son los mismos que hace 5 años llevan diciendo que deoleo la opan, solo que cada año que pasa baja el precio un 30 X ciento.

Algun dia acertareis.


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

La apertura viene fuertecita.

A por los primeros 100 puntos coño.


----------



## decloban (11 Feb 2014)

No se como clasificar esto

Pocoyó pide autorización para nueva emisión de bonos

_Zinkia Entertainment, la productora de Pocoyó, solicitará mañana autorización para una nueva emisión de obligaciones o bonos convertibles en acciones a punto de agotar el plazo estipulado para decidir si se acoge al concurso de acreedores o presenta un acuerdo de refinanciación de su deuda, cercana a unos 11 millones de euros._


----------



## sr.anus (11 Feb 2014)

Feliz 1800 sp, vamon pepon dejate de tonterias


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

dada la insistencia que hay en recomendar Deoleo entre cierto grupo, que se cruzan información interesantísima, marcando entradas perfectas, están en plusvis y tal, he mirado el tema algo más que por encima.
La definición perfecta es : TRAMPA DE VALOR
LLevan años atrapando y colocando órdenes los cuidadores de forma que ni los SL saltan.


----------



## Durmiente (11 Feb 2014)

No estoy viendo tiempo real (no sé por qué)

¿Me dice alguien a como está bankia?


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Feb 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

continuamos el camino hacia la zona 10200-10300 desde donde es muy probable que se gire el tema :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

Pepón madrugando, el DAX a plena máquina, futuros USA como cohetes

Durmiente, Bankia a 1,415.


----------



## Durmiente (11 Feb 2014)

Ya lo veo, gracias


----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

Vuela IBEX vuela ...
Vuela vomitón vuela ...


----------



## decloban (11 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> dada la insistencia que hay en recomendar Deoleo entre cierto grupo, que se cruzan información interesantísima, marcando entradas perfectas, están en plusvis y tal, he mirado el tema algo más que por encima.
> La definición perfecta es : TRAMPA DE VALOR
> LLevan años atrapando y colocando órdenes los cuidadores de forma que ni los SL saltan.



Por mi parte sigo dentro, con plusvis, con SL pegado al culo y esperando a que se aclare el tema de las cajas.



Tono dijo:


> Lo que comentó ayer Paulistano que se podía hacer con 1500€ es casi de comunicado a la CNMV. Se ve que las órdenes están colocadas para no dejar salir a casi nadie.



Creo que se refería a Baron de Ley


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Feb 2014)

vuela vomiton ? :8:


----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> La definición perfecta es : TRAMPA DE VALOR
> LLevan años atrapando y colocando órdenes los cuidadores de forma que ni los SL saltan.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo con usted. 
Por supuesto espero que el SL no salte y OLE remonte, porque veo una oportunidad interesante. Pero si el SL no salta y la acción sigue en un lateral interminable durante meses, me plantearé que hacer.

Gracias por el consejo


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Por mi parte sigo dentro, con plusvis, con SL pegado al culo y esperando a que se aclare el tema de las cajas.
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que se refería a Baron de Ley



Editado, pero mi opinión sigue intacta.
Hay en rankia un hilo donde varios foreros describen prefectamente el tejemaneje de la acción que los ha dejado atrapados.
Decloban, recuerdo perfectamente que usté me recomendó con información valiosísima entrar en el valor.
No se lo había agradecido, lo hago ahora. Por cierto, me encanta su avatar de chorizo.


----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vuela vomiton ? :8:



Es una escena de una serie de los 90, 'búscate la vida', en la que el protagonista encuentra un extraterrestre y decide escapar con él estilo Elliot con ET y tal ...

mejor vealó ud. mismo 

[YOUTUBE]er3ojmNh3-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hannibal (11 Feb 2014)

Dentro en gowex a 17,4. Espero que queden para los nietos, o para pagar la uni de mis futuros vástagos


----------



## decloban (11 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Editado, pero mi opinión sigue intacta.
> Hay en rankia un hilo donde varios foreros describen prefectamente el tejemaneje de la acción que los ha dejado atrapados.
> Decloban, recuerdo perfectamente que usté me recomendó con información valiosísima entrar en el valor.
> No se lo había agradecido, lo hago ahora. Por cierto, me encanta su avatar de chorizo.



Sigo pensando que hay que estar en el valor. El avatar no es de chorizo es esto 







Y no insinue que soy un calienta valores que al menos esta vez se esta equivocando.


----------



## bertok (11 Feb 2014)

Desmontando a Bernanke - Blogs de Big Data

*Desmontando a Bernanke
*

Ben Bernanke accedió al cargo de presidente de la Reserva Federal de los EEUU el 1 de febrero de 2006. Hasta el 3 de febrero de 2014, fecha en la que fue sustituido por Janet Yellen, ha sido el principal brazo ejecutor de la política monetaria del presidente Obama, su principal valedor y apoyo. Su tarea inicial (sustituir al mitificado Alan Greenspan) parecía cómoda, pues nadie veía asomar por la puerta la mayor crisis financiera desde el crack del 29. Bueno, lo de nadie es otro de los mitos que los economistas habituales tratan de colocar, con bastante éxito por cierto, dejando de lado a todos los economistas de una escuela de pensamiento, la austriaca, que venían advirtiendo de ello desde tiempo atrás (valga como ejemplo el prefacio a la tercera edición española de Dinero, Crédito Bancario y Ciclos Económicos del profesor Huerta de Soto, fechado el 28 de agosto de 2005). No es este el tema que nos ha traído aquí, sin embargo.

Muchos economistas, la mayor parte seguidores de la escuela keynesiana y valedores de las políticas de demanda, han apoyado sin dudar la política de expansión monetaria (Quantitative Easing, QE) del republicano Bernanke. “Ha dejado de lado los prejuicios ideológicos”, escuchamos como gran elogio (es curioso cómo, cuando Hollande enunciaba en enero la Ley de Say señalando que la oferta crea su propia demanda, esos mismos le acusaban de abandonarse en los brazos del neoliberalismo…)

¿Tanto ha hecho Bernanke por la economía norteamericana, y por ende la mundial, como para ser tratado como héroe, como para que los keynesianos se tornen monetaristas por un rato al menos? Tres son los hitos fundamentales en los que se apoyan unos y otros. Tres son los mitos que trataré de desmontar.

*Mito nº 1. Las QE han creado (ponga aquí su cifra) millones de puestos de trabajo.
*
Este es quizá el mito más extendido y el que más daño está haciendo, pues introduce una sensación de ansiedad en los parados y en el resto de la población que no se conjuga con la realidad, que desgraciadamente es otra.



Fuente: Elaboración propia a partir del Bureau of Labor Statistics.Fuente: Elaboración propia a partir del Bureau of Labor Statistics.

Desde la 1ª QE, en noviembre de 2008, se han creado 1 millón de empleos; en el mismo período, *más de 11 millones de norteamericanos han abandonado el mercado laboral*; ya no computan como buscadores de empleo. Son los not in labor force (NILF).

NO existe una sola fuente habitual entre los economistas que refrende la creación de más de un millón de empleos. Decir lo contrario es faltar a la verdad.

*Mito nº 2. Las QE no han creado inflación.
*
Muy extendido también, y asimismo falso. La base del mito radica en la confusión (habitual) de la inflación (alza generalizada de los precios) con su medida (el IPC). Que un economista actúe así es como un físico confundir la temperatura con el termómetro. Pero mientras que un termómetro mide correctamente, de forma objetiva, el IPC es constantemente "adaptado" por las autoridades políticas "para reflejar la realidad". La que en cada momento conviene reflejar.

El posterior gráfico muestra la evolución del índice SP500 reflejando en distintos colores las distintas QEs y la Operación Twist (una medida por la que se cambiaron los títulos de deuda inferior a tres años por activos a 6 y 30 años). *No cabe duda de que el mercado bursátil norteamericano ha sido el primer beneficiado por la política de Bernanke*.



Las distintas QEs y análogas y evolución del índice SP500. Fuente: sierrachart.com

Las distintas QEs y análogas y evolución del índice SP500. Fuente: sierrachart.com

Pero para quien insista en que los activos financieros no forman parte de la inflación, que no están sujetos a ella (por cierto, ¿no fue la inflación de los activos inmobiliarios, la burbuja de las subprime, la que según los mismos nos trajo hasta aquí? ¿Esa sí es inflación y la de la bolsa no?), *vean la evolución del IPC calculado con la metodología de 1980 y la actual; la inflación actual estaría en casi el 10%*. Vaya.



Evolución del IPC calculado con la metodología 1980 (azul) y la actual (rojo).Evolución del IPC calculado con la metodología 1980 (azul) y la actual (rojo).

*Mito nº 3. El principal beneficiado de las QE ha sido el trabajador norteamericano.
*
Este es un mito que se apoya en la pretendida benevolencia social de la política monetaria. Confunde doblemente, pues la política monetaria de los bancos centrales se concentra básicamente en el control de la inflación (precisamente para proteger al pueblo de los abusos de los políticos gobernantes), aunque en el caso de la Fed se le añade un objetivo de empleo (que hemos visto ha fracasado estrepitosamente, pero que ciertamente existe).

De acuerdo con este mito, el poder adquisitivo de los norteamericanos ha mejorado gracias a las políticas de Bernanke. Recodemos que, para la mayor parte del pensamiento económico, sin consumo no hay economía, que el ahorro es secundario y que por tanto el poder adquisitivo (para destinarlo a ese consumo) es básico.

Bueno, pues tampoco este mito se compadece con la realidad. La renta mediana de los norteamericanos se ha recuperado ligeramente desde su mínimo a finales de 2011, pero sigue muy alejada de sus valores precrisis. 

Para ello, es necesario distinguir, como siempre hacemos los economistas, de la variación nominal de la real. 



Salario mediano real y nominal desde 2000 en los EEUU. Fuente: SentierResearch.comSalario mediano real y nominal desde 2000 en los EEUU. Fuente: SentierResearch.com

*Como muestra el anterior gráfico, en cuanto pasamos la alegre recuperación del salario mediano por el tamiz del ajuste por la inflación la consabida recuperación salarial queda en nada; peor aún, es negativa*.

Sin embargo, sí ha ocurrido un efecto colateral perfectamente compatible con la extraordinaria subida de los índices bursátiles que las QE han provocado, y que hemos señalado previamente: *las ganancias del 10% y del 1% más rico de los norteamericanos se encuentran a niveles históricamente altos*.



El 10% más rico de los norteamericanos controla hoy el 50% de la renta total de los norteamericanos. Fuente: The New York Times citando a Saez y Piketty

Así pues, la conclusión es sencilla:

Las QE

*- NO han generado empleo*

*- NO han contenido la inflación*, sino que la han exacerbado vía activos financieros e inmobiliarios

*- NO han ayudado al trabajador*, que ha visto disminuir su renta.

*Todos los procesos de aumento de la masa monetaria, desde los assignats revolucionarios hasta las QE de Bernanke, no han hecho sino empobrecer a quienes pretendía ayudar y enriquecer a quienes pretendía castigar*. Quizá es tiempo de dedicarle algo más de tiempo a la historia, y algo menos a la demagogia.


----------



## sr.anus (11 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> No vemos con los mismo ojos enagas, mientras las demas se iban por el barranco enagas a ido poco a poco subiendo, y despues de superar los 20 euros el cielo es el limite :Baile::Baile:



No cambio mi opinion sobre enagas, me encanta como se esta comportanto. Silenciosa y poco a poco sin despertar la atencion de nadie. Para el que le guste los datos tontanos, aproximadamente un 40% mas de volumen que ayer a la misma hora, si no me equivoco


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

Yo no me insinúo nada, hoy no estoy cachondo
la que insinúa es esta chiquilla con ese color verde Pepón







---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 09:29 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> No cambio mi opinion sobre enagas, me encanta como se esta comportanto. Silenciosa y poco a poco sin despertar la atencion de nadie



como Iberdrola, sr Anus, como Iberdrola (yo también tengo vocación de calientavalores)


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Feb 2014)

Queridos bankieros vuelvo a cabalgar junto a vosotros. Espero que una vez más no nos despeñemos.


----------



## inversobres (11 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Desmontando a Bernanke - Blogs de Big Data
> 
> *Desmontando a Bernanke
> *
> ...



Te cito para que quede constancia por duplicado. Luego hay gente que pide mas QE y encima aqui en Europa.

Triste futuro ante ese personal. 

Salud amigo.


----------



## Xiux (11 Feb 2014)

Buen Dia Bankieros, da gusto ver lo verde que esta todo, será de tanta lluvia que llevamos?

RLIA no hay queja de este culebron, a ver si acaba con final feliz


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

Me voy a hacer la calle.
Súbanme el IBEX a los 10150 no sean holgazanes, que viendo el DAX es pan comido.

(bertok, esos tochos para después de comer, coño, que a estas horas tanto dato no penetra bien)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Feb 2014)

Luego leo eso bertok. 

Has visto la evolución de los precios de las tierras de cultivo en usa?

La que se va a liar con los bancos gringos....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.

Tras la cagada de ayer, vendiendo....hoy me da pánico entrar.

HUbiera entrado a primera hora pero el broker de bkt no me iba.

Así que me quedo con unas sabadell.....

Fuera de lo demás....aunque igual le doy a unas bankiasienso:

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 09:44 ----------

Entro en bankia....


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Feb 2014)

Como la cosa se caliente hoy mucho nos vamos a 1,45 bankiles y esta semana no descarto los 1,50, si los rompemos, eso ya son palabras mayores


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

Buenos días,
Hoy llego un poquito tarde. Os dejo otro valorsito que parece estar cambiando de tendencia y que aunque no me gusta especialmente en el sector que se mueve (REIT) ha tenido un comportamiento cojonudo en la corrección de estos días de atrás.
Para los que sean dividenderos ahora mismo el yield está entorno al 5.6%. 
Hoy presentarán resultados antes de la apertura del mercado y el EPS estimado es de $0.74.
Os dejo unos enlaces para el que quiera analizarlo:

Stock Quote HCP
HCP, Inc. declares $0.545 dividend - Seeking Alpha
HCP:New York Stock Quote - HCP Inc - Bloomberg
HCP - SharpCharts Workbench - StockCharts.com


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

Los bajistas regresan a Repsol, Enag?s y Ebro y se ensa?an con Viscofan y Prisa


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

Ahh y ojito a esta también que hoy presenta resultados:
CBZ CBIZ, Inc. XNYS:CBZ Stock Quote Price News


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> mañana presenta resultados Alpha y ya veréis qué risa se van a llevar algunos. Tiene similitudes con la temporada de resultados del pasado mes de Julio.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 02:00 ----------
> 
> ...




Y con noticias así, dan ganas de volver a entrar (al doble de cuando llegó a 100 dólares y que con cualquier análisis racional y comparativo, era cara ienso: )

EEUU no quiere esperar por un Tesla: los Model S valen ya más usados que nuevos - Ecomotor.es

Como en Cuba, valen más de segunda mano que nuevos.
El mercao está zumbao.


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Y con noticias así, dan ganas de volver a entrar (al doble de cuando llegó a 100 dólares y que con cualquier análisis racional y comparativo, era cara ienso: )
> 
> EEUU no quiere esperar por un Tesla: los Model S valen ya más usados que nuevos - Ecomotor.es
> 
> ...



Eso pasaba con el rolex daytona.... Valía más de segunda zarpa que nuevo..... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los bajistas regresan a Repsol, Enag?s y Ebro y se ensa?an con Viscofan y Prisa



Lo de Ebro y Viscofan no nos tendría que pillar de sorpresa, ¿no? 

De todas formas cuidado que seguimos en un mercado alcista y abrir cortos sigue siendo arriesgado para unas gacelitas como nosotros.


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2014)

Como vamos? Hemos tenido un primer intento de ruptura alcista, si en el segundo no se rompe.... yo sacaría el paraguas


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Lo de Ebro y Viscofan no nos tendría que pillar de sorpresa, ¿no?
> 
> De todas formas cuidado que seguimos en un mercado alcista y abrir cortos sigue siendo arriesgado para unas gacelitas como nosotros.



Pero aún así, viscofan por ejemplo ha clavado el 100% del precio de caída si tiramos entre los 2 máximos y ahí parece que se ha detenido.
Igual es para irse al 161,80. Mira que estuve a punto. Gracias por lo de los sectores  los de su "amigo" inocho:

Realmente las deoleos les debería pasar lo mismo, pero cómo están pendientes de opa o no opa, y con tapón arriba y abajo, pues nada, a esperar. 

A ver si realmente cancelan deuda, por hablar de fundamentales. cuándo resultados? y cuándo noticias nuevas? lo último es lo de anoche de fidelity=2%.

Si tardan mucho, en 0,515, si vuelve igual me quito la mitad. Es preferible un 8% que un -8% con el SL o muerte por aburrimiento. Trataría de volver a entrar otra vez abajo, claro está, si volviese.



Lo que no entiendo es lo de ebro:
por qué no puja por aceitera?
por qué cae tanto?


----------



## mpbk (11 Feb 2014)

el dax alcista no, lo siguiente.

leed mi firma.

una pena no haber mantenido los largos todos.


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2014)

Les habla una víctima de deoleo hace unos años.... 

Me parece muy bien meterse para sacarle unos céntimos y fuera.... Pero ojo que si sigue estando cómo estaba en su día.... La cosa no está fácil. 

Habéis visto el vencimiento de deuda de los próximos años? 

Hace años que no la sigo.... Y no se si habrá habido novedades pero los vencimientos eran imposibles de cumplir salvo que los Salazar devolvieran los 400 millones de euros que se llevaron. 

Por tanto, mucho ojo..... Al matojo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (11 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Les habla una víctima de deoleo hace unos años....
> 
> Me parece muy bien meterse para sacarle unos céntimos y fuera.... Pero ojo que si sigue estando cómo estaba en su día.... La cosa no está fácil.
> 
> Habéis visto el vencimiento de deuda de los próximos años?



El vencimiento de deuda es impagable, así de sencillo. La clave para mi es que el nuevo "actor" traiga debajo del brazo la nueva refinanciación. Espero que el día 27 como muy tarde se aclare la venta de las cajas y la refinanciación.

La historia de OLE da miedo con preferentes incluidas. Mi opinión es que todo eso ha pasado y la situación de OLE es mucho mejor.

Lo dicho, si me salta el SL adiós muy buenas pero mientras tanto sigo dentro. No es lo mismo haber entrado en 0,50 que en 0,40.


----------



## xavigomis (11 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Como vamos? Hemos tenido un primer intento de ruptura alcista, si en el segundo no se rompe.... yo sacaría el paraguas



Hoy no era el día de los 9700-9800?


----------



## mpbk (11 Feb 2014)

el dax 200 puntos arriba? seeeeeee


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

lo de salazar está en juzgados no?
es el único valor en el que me he quedado no por técnico (que ni eso, porque sigue poco a poco ascendiendo, si no igual no estaba). si no, ya que estás dentro, pues a esperar. visto lo de campofrio opada, pues no sé... igual es que somos la "manada" y nos sentimos más seguros así, aunque nos equivoquemos.




Barclays anuncia la supresi?n de hasta 12.000 puestos de trabajo tras regresar a los beneficios | Econom?a | EL MUNDO


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> El vencimiento de deuda es impagable, así de sencillo. La clave para mi es que el nuevo "actor" traiga debajo del brazo la nueva refinanciación.
> 
> La historia de OLE da miedo con preferentes incluidas. Mi opinión es que todo eso ha pasado y la situación de OLE es mucho mejor.
> 
> Lo dicho, si me salta el SL adiós muy buenas pero mientras tanto sigo dentro. No es lo mismo haber entrado en 0,50 que en 0,40.



Pero como os gusta la marcha!! Con la cantidad de empresas que hay haciendo dinero y siempre andáis enredaos con estos cadáveres con patas :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (11 Feb 2014)

Ya tenemos nueva inversion de la banca March, Banco inversis.Es donde estan depositados los fondos de metagestion

Comunicación a partícipes - Metagestion

No os perdais las explicaciones de los gestores, se les nota ese toque austriaco a km con los ejemplos con lingotes de oro


----------



## decloban (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> lo de salazar está en juzgados no?



Sigue en los juzgados pero ahora mismo no creo que sea lo mas destacable. La clave es la refinanciación del nuevo accionista que yo la doy por echa.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 11:23 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Pero como os gusta la marcha!! Con la cantidad de empresas que hay haciendo dinero y siempre andáis enredaos con estos cadáveres con patas :ouch:



[YOUTUBE]1z_gy-8rJZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero como os gusta la marcha!! Con la cantidad de empresas que hay haciendo dinero y siempre andáis enredaos con estos cadáveres con patas :ouch:



lo más jodido es tener el dinero parado 1 ó 2 meses.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Hoy no era el día de los 9700-9800?




_Hacer caso a este blog puede dañar gravemente a su salud (financiera) _


----------



## ponzi (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los bajistas regresan a Repsol, Enag?s y Ebro y se ensa?an con Viscofan y Prisa



Esta muy bien la tabla resumen aunque se han dejado algunas posiciones

Superiores al 0,5%

BME


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> lo más jodido es tener el dinero parado 1 ó 2 meses.



Yo diría que eso es lo segundo más jodido. Lo más jodido definitivamente es palmarlo porque la empresa es insostenible.
Ojo que no lo critico y ya sabéis que yo estuve en Codere y Solaria, pero es algo que no deja de sorprenderme. 
Debe ser que cada vez soy más de la familia de los gallináceos :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta muy bien la tabla resumen aunque se han dejado algunas posiciones
> 
> Superiores al 0,5%
> 
> BME



repase la lista ::


----------



## decloban (11 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y
> Ojo que no lo critico y ya sabéis que yo estuve en Codere y Solaria, pero es algo que no deja de sorprenderme.
> Debe ser que cada vez soy más de la familia de los gallináceos :cook::cook::cook:



Y tiene razón pero entre 







y 







Prefiero el ultimo ::


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo diría que eso es lo segundo más jodido. Lo más jodido definitivamente es palmarlo porque la empresa es insostenible.
> Ojo que no lo critico y ya sabéis que yo estuve en Codere y Solaria, pero es algo que no deja de sorprenderme.
> Debe ser que cada vez soy más de la familia de los gallináceos :cook::cook::cook:



supongo que cuando te pilla una gorda de esas, aprendes para mucho tiempo.

a mí me preocupa que en algún link ponga que se está vendiendo a 0,26 ahora mismo. mi stop está bastante más arriba que el de decloban. Creo que puedo asumir perder un 5% ante la "posibilidad" de ganar un 20%. supongo que eso es la valoración de cada uno. si mi mes de enero hubiese sido malo, supongo que no haría esto.

si me quedo ha sido sin duda por la influencia de otros foreros :no:::


y como no aprendo del sector de la alimentación, pues acabo de comprar unas Natra, de nuevo.


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Feb 2014)

Aunque soy una simple gacela sin apenas idea, si queréis mi opinión, no veo claro meterse en el lío de deoleo, hay mucha especulación y teorías de opas y demás. Si entras estas expuesto a que el elefante se ponga a pisar hormigas. Si sale bien, te quedarán unas buenas migajas, si sale mal, te toca barrer. Demasiado riesgo sin algo a lo q aferrarte más que a una esperanza de q un tiburón decida hacer feliz a un gran rebaño. No lo veo, y eso que yo soy de meterme en todos los charcos q me encuentro pero este...


----------



## inversobres (11 Feb 2014)

El bi-troll apareciendo solo cuando subimos.

Fran, lo intentaran, hoy es dia de fe, la zorra del pelo blanco habla en el congreso.

JP dice que la bolsa china puede subir un 20% y va y cierran verdes.

Que facil son las cosas y que dificiles las hacemos.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Y tiene razón pero entre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero sin dudarlo además   
Incluso mejor que Petrobras y no miro a nadie inocho:


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Y tiene razón pero entre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El dia que se quede perdido en medio de una montaña,con una tormenta de nieve a 20 bajo cero se acordara de esa eleccion mientras se pone fino de aceite ::


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

Ponzi, si tuvieras que hacer una valoración de la empresa por fundamentales, suponiendo que en 2013, facture +-5% lo de 2012, y redujese la deuda, pongamos, 1/3
ves la cotización más cerca de 0,25 ó de 0,50?


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Hoy no era el día de los 9700-9800?



Pos si, lo mismo "Jelen" nos echa una mano


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

salvo en bankia, mierda de volumen otra vez


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Pos si, lo mismo "Jelen" nos echa una mano



Lo que no me gusta de esta tarde es que muchos hinbersores están descontando ya que van a suavizar el tapering y postponerlo unos meses.
La segunda parte de la comparecencia (Q&A) va a ser interesante. 
Habrá que agarrarse las pelotillas porque puede haber mucha volatilidad.


----------



## Krim (11 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Como vamos? Hemos tenido un primer intento de ruptura alcista, si en el segundo no se rompe.... yo sacaría el paraguas



¿Para qué sacar el paraguas cuando podemos sacar el cazo y recoger platita? 

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 11:51 ----------




ApoloCreed dijo:


> El dia que se quede perdido en medio de una montaña,con una tormenta de nieve a 20 bajo cero se acordara de esa eleccion mientras se pone fino de aceite ::



¡Ja! Anda que perdido en una montaña vas a ser capaz de encender el carbón, con lo que cuesta que eso agarre. Creo que si te untas en aceite a modo de aislamiento térmico es más útil .


----------



## xavigomis (11 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Pos si, lo mismo "Jelen" nos echa una mano



Ojalá así sea!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Feb 2014)

Hace tiempo que no publicaba mis entradas ni salidas, dije lo de petrobras porque antes comenté que veía jugada en vale do río. Me pareció honesto decir que había entrado en otra. ¿Cómo va a salir? Ni puta idea. Pero me mola como suena el nombre de la empresa. Petroooooobras. O con acento anglo Pétrobrash. Si es que lo digas como lo digas suena bien!!. Sólo por eso la plusvies llegarán.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

A todo esto yo con buenas posiciones en la empresa más ruinosa y castucil de Ejjpaña.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

el público debió enterarse ayer noche u esta máñana de lo de Gates


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo que no me gusta de esta tarde es que muchos hinbersores están descontando ya que van a suavizar el tapering y postponerlo unos meses.
> La segunda parte de la comparecencia (Q&A) va a ser interesante.
> Habrá que agarrarse las pelotillas porque puede haber mucha volatilidad.



Volatilidad asegurada, lo mejor estar alejado y viéndolas venir. Porque es que ni idea de que tienen preparado.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 12:06 ----------




Krim dijo:


> ¿Para qué sacar el paraguas cuando podemos sacar el cazo y recoger platita?





Porque cree que a finales de la semana pasada dije que solté lo que llevaba, aún estamos por debajo de mi punto de salida. 

Ahora por eso "Hinvoco" al guano desesperadamente, pre subida vertiginosa :rolleye:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Feb 2014)

en el dax, todo parece indicar que queda algo de subida antes de que lo tiren.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Volatilidad asegurada, lo mejor estar alejado y viéndolas venir. Porque es que ni idea de que tienen preparado.









Pero vamos, que estando la Yenni esa de por medio cualquiera sabe.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Feb 2014)

Sobre deoleo:
Dcoop
(antiguo grupo hojiblanca) compraría la parte de
Bankia.
http://www.eleconomista.es/andalucia/
noticias/4726486/04/13/Hojiblanca-baraja-
comprar-el-16-que-Bankia-posee-en-Deoleo-
este-ano.html
Solo falta otro actor, que tiene que ser una
empresa americana de alimentacion llamada
Cargill que compraría la otra parte de los
restantes bancos, el 21% restante.
Como nota importante, Dcoop ya participa como
socios con Cargill en Mercaoleo. Asi que ya se
conocen y tienen contactos lo que aportaría
estabilidad en el accionariado.
La salida de Ebroo Foods vendría dada por la
imposibilidad de hacerse el control de toda la
empresa y por la presión de los bancos de vender
sus acciones. La salida de Ebroo Foods seria
fundamental para encontrar comprador.
Solo con las palabras de Antonio Luque delata
como sera la operación: Dcoop + Otra empresa
(seguramente Cargill)
"Hay que ver qué van a hacer el resto de
accionistas, --> quién se va a incorporar también
como socio


----------



## Maravedi (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> salvo en bankia, mierda de volumen otra vez



Congaaaaaaa! Me salgo o no me salgo,me salgo o no me salgo :


----------



## Topongo (11 Feb 2014)

En Sabadell a ver si conseguimos por lo menos intentar asaltar el fortín de 2,3 que recuerdo es precio de canje de las preferentes CAM.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Feb 2014)

joder bankia lleva 44 millones de acciones y no llevamos ni media jornada...


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2014)

El Jueves si es un día de jolgorio, varías citas que harán bailar a los índices la conga.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Feb 2014)

y la comunidad de madrid vendiendo bonos por 1600 millones a 10 años... creo que los parquimetros los pondran hasta en los garajes...


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El Jueves si es un día de jolgorio, varías citas que harán bailar a los índices la conga.



piensas que vamos a superar los 10.600 en el próximo mes? 

en caso de que no, y en 2 meses?


esas natras remontando... debe ser que en san valentín se regala mucho chocolate ::

ahora que lo pienso, llevo vaselina (rovi), chocolate (natra) y aceite (deoleo). tengo de todo para todas las situaciones ::


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Volatilidad asegurada, lo mejor estar alejado y viéndolas venir. Porque es que ni idea de que tienen preparado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 12:06 ----------
> 
> ...



No creo que llegue la sangre al río y de hecho no pienso deshacer ninguna posición. 
Esta mujer es bastante pro-estímulos y no creo que hoy diga ninguna tontería. Como pasaba con Bernanke lo único que puede pasar es que le salga un tick en el ojo cuando hable de la fortaleza económica de EEUU y se interprete como una señal de debilidad generando algo de volatilidad, pero nada que no se pueda recupere en un par de días a lo sumo.


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> piensas que* vamos a superar los 10.600 en el próximo mes? *
> 
> en caso de que no, y en 2 meses?
> 
> ...



Espero hasta los 10960 incluso, antes de la debacle, en el corto-medio plazo.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y la comunidad de madrid vendiendo bonos por 1600 millones a 10 años... creo que los parquimetros los pondran hasta en los garajes...



Son deudas sanas!

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 12:29 ----------

Vamos Baron de Ley!! 73 pavetes. Es la caña!!


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

La luz, como la Bolsa: cambiar? cada hora | Econom?a | EL MUNDO

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 05:34 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero vamos, que estando la Yenni esa de por medio cualquiera sabe.



es curioso, porque nosotros tenemos esa divergencia, Francia la tiene mayor aún, pero el DAX no la tiene.


flipante bankia, sigue subiendo y eso que intrahorarios está fuera de las BB


----------



## Xiux (11 Feb 2014)

Bankia Bankia y mas Bankias, nos vamos al 1,5 pronto


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2014)

Electroencefalograma plano, esto no lo menea ni la rubia.

Recapitulemos la estrategia cortilarga (JJJ trade mark): Ahora recorte a zona de los 9850 con ampliación (posible) a los 9702 y luego fieshta!!!

Jelen, si nos lees hazme quedar bien frente al jato.

Piratón unas jornadas en un lateral estrecho, con toques a los 97xx, es una invitación a Pepón por técnico y por la teoría de los PC (posos de café)


----------



## Xiux (11 Feb 2014)

Algún o algunos ilustres del AT ven una posible corrección en las Bankias para dar una entrada

Están intratables


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

ya tenemos el 25% del ibex sonrojandose, a ver si se puede hacer una entrada digna en iberdrola y en jazztel, influenciado totalmente por el AT del gráfico y sobre todo por la valoración que pusieron ayer comparandola a ONO


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

Vuelvo de prostituirme y veo que el IBEX está como lo dejé. 
Y todavía nadie ha invocado a la UPton.
Vamos coño, que Pepón está a punto de caramelo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Feb 2014)

Tesla, si no se desbarata, en el pre viene otra vez pepona. Hoy podría saltar los 200.
Pepón yo te hinvoco.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Algún o algunos ilustres del AT ven una posible corrección en las Bankias para dar una entrada
> 
> Están intratables



no soy ilustre pero en el AT intradía:

en intrahorarios de 5min y 15min daban divergencia mala con rsi y macd. hace 2 horas, con el máximo. que además se salió de las BB. ahora mismo el macd está cortado a la baja.

claro que estó es "cerebro básico", no "hojos"


----------



## Hannibal (11 Feb 2014)

Qué aburridas son las felgueras, eso sí, buen bajón que pegaron por aquí atrás y mientras no suba no pienso desprenderme de ellas. Hasta entonces, estoy sin liquidez así que no estoy buscando entradas, pero mañana espero poner algún gráfico que pueda dar entrada por si a alguien le interesa.

Si alguien necesita algún consejo también estoy dispuesto a aceptar sugerencias para gráficos, que sino me aburro y me olvido de cómo tirar líneas e interpretar indicadores 

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 12:53 ----------

Por cierto, hay espejo en Ferrovial, EADS y Prim. Habrá que seguirlos estos próximos dias.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Qué aburridas son las felgueras, eso sí, buen bajón que pegaron por aquí atrás y mientras no suba no pienso desprenderme de ellas. Hasta entonces, estoy sin liquidez así que no estoy buscando entradas, pero mañana espero poner algún gráfico donde podría entrar.
> 
> Si alguien necesita algún consejo también estoy dispuesto a aceptar sugerencias para gráficos, que sino me aburro y me olvido de cómo tirar líneas e interpretar indicadores
> 
> ...



eads lleva tiempo, y en ferrovial
prim supongo que es porque los de chicharros han dejado de comprar

anal-íceme dia/prosegur/cie majete. estoy siguiendo esas 3 bastante de cerca. 
el fallo de solmeliá fue gordo, no había mirado las posiciones bajistas en soporte.


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Espero hasta los 10960 incluso, antes de la debacle, en el corto-medio plazo.



Yo también los espero y de hecho incluso un poco más.

Pero es como cuando empiezas un tramo de escalada y ves la cima tan cerca que parece que se puede tocar con los dedos.
Pero sólo lo parece.

...o como cuando, experiencia personal de este verano, ves en la playa el culo de Cristina Saavedra paseando delante de tí, tan cerca, tan prieto... 

...no me hagáis caso, es más poético lo de la montaña.

Cristina, la de la sexta. No era una playa nudista. ::


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2014)

Este aburrimiento al final termina con menos euros en el bolsillo...oferta de Graham con descuentos del 40%

piratón más bonito que el suyo de ayer.... ME LO PIDO


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Feb 2014)

TONO conoces la escuela de escalada del Sil?????

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 13:07 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Este aburrimiento al final termina con menos euros en el bolsillo...oferta de Graham con descuentos del 40%
> 
> piratón más bonito que el suyo de ayer.... ME LO PIDO



4.950 lueros por un reloj??????????????????:::

Comprar reloj Graham | Comparar precios de relojes Graham online - Relojes de lujo en Chrono24


----------



## ... (11 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Qué aburridas son las felgueras, eso sí, buen bajón que pegaron por aquí atrás y mientras no suba no pienso desprenderme de ellas. Hasta entonces, estoy sin liquidez así que no estoy buscando entradas, pero mañana espero poner algún gráfico que pueda dar entrada por si a alguien le interesa.
> 
> *Si alguien necesita algún consejo también estoy dispuesto a aceptar sugerencias para gráficos, que sino me aburro y me olvido de cómo tirar líneas e interpretar indicadores *
> 
> ...




Hombre si me hace el favor me interesan Zeltia y Grupo Tavex


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Yo también los espero y de hecho incluso un poco más.
> 
> Pero es como cuando empiezas un tramo de escalada y ves la cima tan cerca que parece que se puede tocar con los dedos.
> Pero sólo lo parece.
> ...



Es una preciosidad.


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> TONO conoces la escuela de escalada del Sil?????



Hace tiempo que estoy fuera del círculo de las escuelas de escalada. 
Mi hermano, con el que practico de vez en cuando y sólo por mantener la forma, sí sigue en ese mundo de forma muy activa (es un bestia que llegó a presentarse al campeonato de España).
Pero sí, conozco el cañón del Sil muy bien. En una de sus rutas estuve a punto de matarme, después de 15M de caída y reventar de 2 anclajes. Menos mal que el 3º aguantó. ::

Con los chicharros no, pero escalando he hecho algunas locuras.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 13:13 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> Es una preciosidad.



pues si le ves el culo te enamoras para toda la vida.


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> TONO conoces la escuela de escalada del Sil?????
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 13:07 ----------
> 
> ...




No le gustarán mucho al chinito, patrocinadores del equipo Mercedes de F1....











No me negará que son bonitos y algo diferentes. :baba:


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> TONO conoces la escuela de escalada del Sil?????
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 13:07 ----------
> 
> ...



al menos es bonito y elegante, no como el de los 400.000 euros del patapalo.


Llega Pepoónnnnnnnnnn, con toda la caballería


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2014)

Topongo no seas tacaño y habla con tu gestor de la sicav para que compre los 4 kilos de títulos del 2,30.....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

TEf e Iberdrola no tiran y el resto de los blues tienen un volumen raquítico.
Parece la misma situación que el viernes pasado, los leoncios están apretando la billetera a la espera de lo que se comente en USA.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> TEf e Iberdrola no tiran y el resto de los blues tienen un volumen raquítico.
> Parece la misma situación que el viernes pasado, los leoncios están apretando la billetera a la espera de lo que se comente en USA.



Si acaba igual no seré yo el que se queje 

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 13:33 ----------

Cabrones!! Quién de vosotros a vendido Baron de Ley!!


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hace tiempo que estoy fuera del círculo de las escuelas de escalada.
> Mi hermano, con el que practico de vez en cuando y sólo por mantener la forma, sí sigue en ese mundo de forma muy activa (es un bestia que llegó a presentarse al campeonato de España).
> Pero sí, conozco el cañón del Sil muy bien. En una de sus rutas estuve a punto de matarme, después de 15M de caída y reventar de 2 anclajes. Menos mal que el 3º aguantó. ::
> 
> ...



¿En qué playa dice que la vio? Me pilla un poquito lejos pero por si me acercó a Galicia...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> TONO conoces la escuela de escalada del Sil?????
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 13:07 ----------
> 
> ...



El flander es un tacaño...acaso no viste el que posteé ayer? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no publicaba mis entradas ni salidas, dije lo de petrobras porque antes comenté que veía jugada en vale do río. Me pareció honesto decir que había entrado en otra. ¿Cómo va a salir? Ni puta idea. Pero me mola como suena el nombre de la empresa. Petroooooobras. O con acento anglo Pétrobrash. Si es que lo digas como lo digas suena bien!!. Sólo por eso la plusvies llegarán.



Mira que bien suena woderrrrrrrrrrrrbras

Bertok, de paso que miras los bolsos en Serrano pásate por una lencería a ver si se venden mucho también.

Ponzi, te pongo un acertijo: ¿por qué es buena noticia que haya muchas posiciones cortas en un valor que está creciendo en beneficio? 
(pista: es el truco del almendruco de toda la vida en la bolsa)

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 13:47 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿En qué playa dice que la vio? Me pilla un poquito lejos pero por si me acercó a Galicia...



Cristina es una conocida surfista, Rías altas, sitio salvaje,
no doy más pistas, es una de mis playas preferidas y luego se llena de indeseables mirones babosos

...si vierais ese culito, tan respingón, tan morenito :baba: :baba::baba:


¿a qué hora habla Yellen Strawhair?


----------



## Xiux (11 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Mira que bien suena woderrrrrrrrrrrrbras
> 
> Bertok, de paso que miras los bolsos en Serrano pásate por una lencería a ver si se venden mucho también.
> 
> ...



Valdoviño? Ferrol?

No ! espera, si es de Sta Cruz, habrá ido cientos de veces a Bastiagueiro y bastante a la zona de Arteixo


----------



## politicodemadreputa (11 Feb 2014)

Deixate de caralladas y a lo importante : No se habrá jodido la cosecha de grelos con este temporal no ? Que solo faltan dos semanas carallo !



Tono dijo:


> ...si vierais ese culito, tan respingón, tan morenito :baba: :baba::baba:


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Valdoviño? Ferrol?
> 
> No ! espera, si es de Sta Cruz, habrá ido cientos de veces a Bastiagueiro y bastante a la zona de Arteixo



Caliente, caliente....
no hay gente ni en el mes de agosto, un paraíso
y lo bien y barato que se come







---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 14:03 ----------




politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Deixate de caralladas y a lo importante : No se habrá jodido la cosecha de grelos con este temporal no ? Que solo faltan dos semanas carallo !



los de mi huerta están que se comen crudos, no te preocupes, estás invitado

lo que se está escarallando es el Ibex


----------



## mpbk (11 Feb 2014)

cierro largos dax, a ver si corrige un poco


----------



## Xiux (11 Feb 2014)

Cedeira muy bonito, se come genial


----------



## mpbk (11 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cierro largos dax, a ver si corrige un poco



fail y dento otra vez, esta alcista de cojonessssssssssssssssssssssssssss:Baile:


----------



## Xiux (11 Feb 2014)

Dax se pega un peponazo y las p...teras E.on no siguen al mismo ritmo


----------



## Hannibal (11 Feb 2014)

Dedicado a los forococh... digoo a los foreros amantes de los coches premium:

BMW vende ya el mismo número de coches en Asia que en Europa - Ecomotor.es

Tomo nota de las peticiones para mañana, cierro chiringuito. Buena suerte esta tarde a todos.


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Dax se pega un peponazo y las p...teras E.on no siguen al mismo ritmo



hoy las eléctricas tienen el freno de mano puesto ienso:
¿alguna normativa europea en ciernes?


----------



## Topongo (11 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Topongo no seas tacaño y habla con tu gestor de la sicav para que compre los 4 kilos de títulos del 2,30.....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Toy en ello, Tranki


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Toy en ello, Tranki



Que haga la transferencia a tu broker vía banco de España que es más rápido....


----------



## Topongo (11 Feb 2014)

Bueno , ahora que tengo SAB bien cubiertito toca abrir otra psición, bankia parece imparable... ojos... cerebro... vertigo...
Si no quizá acerlor, o mas Sabadeles cuando rompa el 2,3


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2014)

Nos vamos colocando en CP para la charla la rubia

[YOUTUBE]sOloKowPxro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

Preparando el tereno para el antitapering
Yellen Says Recovery in Labor Market Is â€˜Far From Completeâ€™ - Bloomberg


----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

Que habeis tocado???


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> continuamos el camino hacia la zona 10200-10300 desde donde es muy probable que se gire el tema :fiufiu:





amago45 dijo:


> Que habeis tocado???



Nada es el gato que se puso largo...::

Aquí tiene a Arensivia dando explicasione


[YOUTUBE]JQnbnX-H_xU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

futuros usanos ligéramente verdes.
a qué hora habla la judía verde?


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2014)

cuatro la tarde

Pero vamos....

Chair Janet L. Yellen
Semiannual Monetary Policy Report to the Congress
Before the Committee on Financial Services, U.S. House of Representatives, Washington, D.C.
February 11, 2014
Chairman Hensarling, Ranking Member Waters and other members of the Committee, I am pleased to present the Federal Reserve's semiannual Monetary Policy Report to the Congress. In my remarks today, I will discuss the current economic situation and outlook before turning to monetary policy. I will conclude with an update on our continuing work on regulatory reform.

First, let me acknowledge the important contributions of Chairman Bernanke. His leadership helped make our economy and financial system stronger and ensured that the Federal Reserve is transparent and accountable. I pledge to continue that work.

Current Economic Situation and Outlook
The economic recovery gained greater traction in the second half of last year. Real gross domestic product (GDP) is currently estimated to have risen at an average annual rate of more than 3-1/2 percent in the third and fourth quarters, up from a 1-3/4 percent pace in the first half. The pickup in economic activity has fueled further progress in the labor market. About 1-1/4 million jobs have been added to payrolls since the previous Monetary Policy Report last July, and 3-1/4 million have been added since August 2012, the month before the Federal Reserve began a new round of asset purchases to add momentum to the recovery. The unemployment rate has fallen nearly a percentage point since the middle of last year and 1-1/2 percentage points since the beginning of the current asset purchase program. Nevertheless, the recovery in the labor market is far from complete. The unemployment rate is still well above levels that Federal Open Market Committee (FOMC) participants estimate is consistent with maximum sustainable employment. Those out of a job for more than six months continue to make up an unusually large fraction of the unemployed, and the number of people who are working part time but would prefer a full-time job remains very high. These observations underscore the importance of considering more than the unemployment rate when evaluating the condition of the U.S. labor market.

Among the major components of GDP, household and business spending growth stepped up during the second half of last year. Early in 2013, growth in consumer spending was restrained by changes in fiscal policy. As this restraint abated during the second half of the year, household spending accelerated, supported by job gains and by rising home values and equity prices. Similarly, growth in business investment started off slowly last year but then picked up during the second half, reflecting improving sales prospects, greater confidence, and still-favorable financing conditions. In contrast, the recovery in the housing sector slowed in the wake of last year's increase in mortgage rates.

Inflation remained low as the economy picked up strength, with both the headline and core personal consumption expenditures, or PCE, price indexes rising only about 1 percent last year, well below the FOMC's 2 percent objective for inflation over the longer run. Some of the recent softness reflects factors that seem likely to prove transitory, including falling prices for crude oil and declines in non-oil import prices.

My colleagues on the FOMC and I anticipate that economic activity and employment will expand at a moderate pace this year and next, the unemployment rate will continue to decline toward its longer-run sustainable level, and inflation will move back toward 2 percent over coming years. We have been watching closely the recent volatility in global financial markets. Our sense is that at this stage these developments do not pose a substantial risk to the U.S. economic outlook. We will, of course, continue to monitor the situation.

Monetary Policy
Turning to monetary policy, let me emphasize that I expect a great deal of continuity in the FOMC's approach to monetary policy. I served on the Committee as we formulated our current policy strategy and I strongly support that strategy, which is designed to fulfill the Federal Reserve's statutory mandate of maximum employment and price stability.

Prior to the financial crisis, the FOMC carried out monetary policy by adjusting its target for the federal funds rate. With that rate near zero since late 2008, we have relied on two less-traditional tools--asset purchases and forward guidance--to help the economy move toward maximum employment and price stability. Both tools put downward pressure on longer-term interest rates and support asset prices. In turn, these more accommodative financial conditions support consumer spending, business investment, and housing construction, adding impetus to the recovery.

Our current program of asset purchases began in September 2012 amid signs that the recovery was weakening and progress in the labor market had slowed. The Committee said that it would continue the program until there was a substantial improvement in the outlook for the labor market in a context of price stability. In mid-2013, the Committee indicated that if progress toward its objectives continued as expected, a moderation in the monthly pace of purchases would likely become appropriate later in the year. In December, the Committee judged that the cumulative progress toward maximum employment and the improvement in the outlook for labor market conditions warranted a modest reduction in the pace of purchases, from $45 billion to $40 billion per month of longer-term Treasury securities and from $40 billion to $35 billion per month of agency mortgage-backed securities. At its January meeting, the Committee decided to make additional reductions of the same magnitude. If incoming information broadly supports the Committee's expectation of ongoing improvement in labor market conditions and inflation moving back toward its longer-run objective, the Committee will likely reduce the pace of asset purchases in further measured steps at future meetings. That said, purchases are not on a preset course, and the Committee's decisions about their pace will remain contingent on its outlook for the labor market and inflation as well as its assessment of the likely efficacy and costs of such purchases.

The Committee has emphasized that a highly accommodative policy will remain appropriate for a considerable time after asset purchases end. In addition, the Committee has said since December 2012 that it expects the current low target range for the federal funds rate to be appropriate at least as long as the unemployment rate remains above 6-1/2 percent, inflation is projected to be no more than a half percentage point above our 2 percent longer-run goal, and longer-term inflation expectations remain well anchored. Crossing one of these thresholds will not automatically prompt an increase in the federal funds rate, but will instead indicate only that it had become appropriate for the Committee to consider whether the broader economic outlook would justify such an increase. In December of last year and again this January, the Committee said that its current expectation--based on its assessment of a broad range of measures of labor market conditions, indicators of inflation pressures and inflation expectations, and readings on financial developments--is that it likely will be appropriate to maintain the current target range for the federal funds rate well past the time that the unemployment rate declines below 6-1/2 percent, especially if projected inflation continues to run below the 2 percent goal. I am committed to achieving both parts of our dual mandate: helping the economy return to full employment and returning inflation to 2 percent while ensuring that it does not run persistently above or below that level.

Strengthening the Financial System
I will finish with an update on progress on regulatory reforms and supervisory actions to strengthen the financial system. In October, the Federal Reserve Board proposed a rule to strengthen the liquidity positions of large and internationally active financial institutions.1 Together with other federal agencies, the Board also issued a final rule implementing the Volcker rule, which prohibits banking firms from engaging in short-term proprietary trading of certain financial instruments.2 On the supervisory front, the next round of annual capital stress tests of the largest 30 bank holding companies is under way, and we expect to report results in March.

Regulatory and supervisory actions, including those that are leading to substantial increases in capital and liquidity in the banking sector, are making our financial system more resilient. Still, important tasks lie ahead. In the near term, we expect to finalize the rules implementing enhanced prudential standards mandated by section 165 of the Dodd-Frank Wall Street Reform and Consumer Protection Act. We also are working to finalize the proposed rule strengthening the leverage ratio standards for U.S.-based, systemically important global banks. We expect to issue proposals for a risk-based capital surcharge for those banks as well as for a long-term debt requirement to help ensure that these organizations can be resolved. In addition, we are working to advance proposals on margins for noncleared derivatives, consistent with a new global framework, and are evaluating possible measures to address financial stability risks associated with short-term wholesale funding. We will continue to monitor for emerging risks, including watching carefully to see if the regulatory reforms work as intended.

Since the financial crisis and the depths of the recession, substantial progress has been made in restoring the economy to health and in strengthening the financial system. Still, there is more to do. Too many Americans remain unemployed, inflation remains below our longer-run objective, and the work of making the financial system more robust has not yet been completed. I look forward to working with my colleagues and many others to carry out the important mission you have given the Federal Reserve.

Thank you. I would be pleased to take your questions.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Feb 2014)

Buenas tardes,

vamos a ver como se estrena la nueva Bernanke.

Hasta entonces disfrutemos de las ventas de BMW que sigue creciendo en europa y a doble difito en Asia.

https://www.unience.com/blogs-econo...e_ventas_en_enero_camino_de_maximos_la_accion
Muy interesante la frase final del comentario.


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> cuatro la tarde
> 
> Pero vamos.....



Pues me pilla en la pedicura.  pero demtro del SP, habrá que salir antes


----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

joder, no hay ninguna foto de la Yellen vestida de rojo ??


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Dax se pega un peponazo y las p...teras E.on no siguen al mismo ritmo



El carajal electrico aleman es solo superado si acaso por el español. Esto sera largo.

@FranR he visto en la revista de formula1 a los pilotos de mercedes posando con IWC, muchissssiiiiiimoo mejor, emho, que el reloj que ha posteado usted.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 15:08 ----------




Tono dijo:


> TEf e Iberdrola no tiran y el resto de los blues tienen un volumen raquítico.
> Parece la misma situación que el viernes pasado, los leoncios están apretando la billetera a la espera de lo que se comente en USA.



Esto solo tiene arreglo de la siguiente manera.

HONORABLE haga el favor de comprar a mercado un paquete de los suyos en matilde.


----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

Ya hemos cerrado el GAP, vamos arriba, no?


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El carajal electrico aleman es solo superado si acaso por el español. Esto sera largo.
> 
> @FranR he visto en la revista de formula1 a los pilotos de mercedes posando con IWC, muchissssiiiiiimoo mejor, emho, que el reloj que ha posteado usted.





Cambiaron de partner, ahora paga IWC y han sacado algún Ingenieur (que no son de los que más me gustan) para la ocasión.

En su momento Ross Brawn lucia los Graham orgulloso en su muñeca también (por el tema motores mercedes y tal).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> al menos es bonito y elegante, no como el de los 400.000 euros del patapalo.
> 
> 
> Llega Pepoónnnnnnnnnn, con toda la caballería



Tome, especialmente diseñado para colmar sus expectativas!!!!








:Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :XX: :X


----------



## tarrito (11 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues me pilla en la pedicura.  pero demtro del SP, habrá que salir antes



llévese una tablet y tradee desde ella ienso:
será la más fashion de la pelu/podóloga 

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 15:22 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tome, especialmente diseñado para colmar sus expectativas!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

Que perracos!! Al final lo ponen rojo!


----------



## sr.anus (11 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> SP500 a por los 1900 yeah!!



pronto invocas a pepon, en 15 minutos me cuentas los latigazos, y si estas seguro que pasamos los 1800. 

p.d Yo tambien soy siempre arcistah


----------



## Topongo (11 Feb 2014)

Ale paulistano ya ha entrado la orden, hemos superado el 2,30 en sabadell


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

Esa Yellen, hasta me parece más atractiva ya.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tome, especialmente diseñado para colmar sus expectativas!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, ya tengo uno.







Tono edition, hay que joerse


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> pronto invocas a pepon, en 15 minutos me cuentas los latigazos, y si estas seguro que pasamos los 1800.
> 
> p.d Yo tambien soy siempre arcistah



Yo mi stop loss lo tengo en 1792, por si los latigazos.


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> llévese una tablet y tradee desde ella ienso:
> será la más fashion de la pelu/podóloga





se ponen muy pesadas preguntando -¿Yo también puedo jugar a esto? Y anda explicale a la peluquera que vendes futuros de cosas que no tienes.

Mejor hablar de bolsos 

Bertok pon fotos luciendo los bolsos que has comprado :XX:, el pirata ha puesto el casio con calculadora

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 15:48 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Yo mi stop loss lo tengo en 1792, por si los latigazos.



Uy, escribir eso tiene peligro, los leoncios nos leen y además yo tambieén lo tengo en 92, fijo que tumban


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

Bueno, me voy a dormir la siesta que ya veo que Yellen hoy no ha sacado la guadaña de la muerte.
Nos vemos al cierre (101xx guaranteed)


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ale paulistano ya ha entrado la orden, hemos superado el 2,30 en sabadell



Veía que no te animabas y las iba a comprar yo.... 

Pero bueno ya que tengo la pasta en la cuenta comprare los dos kilos de acciones del 1,45 de bankia.... 

Amonoh!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Feb 2014)

1.454 BANKIA... hasta donde puede subir??????????


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

guindos dice que 2.80 para recuperar ayudas.

en invertia le acusan de calentarlo.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 09:20 ----------

La nueva presidenta de la Reserva Federal
de Estados Unidos (Fed), Janet Yellen, ha
prometido en el Congreso
estadounidense mucha continuidad en la
política monetaria de la institución, y
ha confirmado que continuará
reducción de forma gradual las
compras de activos si la situación así
lo sugiere.


----------



## Durmiente (11 Feb 2014)

Bankia está tirando como una moto...


----------



## decloban (11 Feb 2014)




----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Live News Events & Coverage - Bloomberg
> 
> A ver que pasa... ienso:



Por lo menos a la Yellen se la entiende mejor que a Bernanke ... :Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (11 Feb 2014)

AMñana probablemente entre en Bkia tambien

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 16:25 ----------

Sabadell como una moto también


----------



## Durmiente (11 Feb 2014)

Acabo de poner orden en Bankia a 1,454 (por poca cantidad...). No sé si me entrará....


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2014)

Ni comer puede uno tranquilo, te levantas de la silla y te la quita Pepón.......


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Feb 2014)

emboscada atrapa-osos antes de que empezase yellen. como le de por ensanchar mas, no veo nada que lo pare hasta los 9500 + o -


----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

Ya le han dicho a la Yellen tres veces que se acerque el micrófono a la boca ... ...  
entre que es un poco boca-chancla y retaca, se lo están haciendo pasar mal ... ::::::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Feb 2014)

:XX:


----------



## Durmiente (11 Feb 2014)

que barbaridad lo de bankia...

No entró la orden. Y se va p'arriba...

Ya veremos mañana. Hoy no parece el día de ir detrás del valor.

Algo parecido me ha pasado con sabadell

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 16:44 ----------

Mañana será otro día...

(digo y0...)


----------



## sr.anus (11 Feb 2014)

bankia locomotora patria, habra que esperar que vuelva el tren a recogerme


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Feb 2014)

Hoy gowex se ha tomado descanso. Alguien más está dentro?


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2014)

Espero y deseo que este tren no lo cojan.....y que si lo cogen, sea porque corren detrás de él :fiufiu:


----------



## Durmiente (11 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Espero y deseo que este tren no lo cojan.....y que si lo cogen, sea porque corren detrás de él :fiufiu:



El médico me prohibió hace tiempo correr detrás de los trenes. No sé si te refieres a eso...


----------



## Maravedi (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> salvo en bankia, mierda de volumen otra vez





LÁNGARO dijo:


> 1.454 BANKIA... hasta donde puede subir??????????



Hasta el infinito y más allaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

Nos caemos de Deoleo, nos caemos ... ... ...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Feb 2014)

Van a imprimir hasta que consigan los oobjetivos de inflación y empleo.
Lo que ya se sabía. Si otros países petan por la guerra de divisas a ellos se la pela.


----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

Deoleo suspendida. Por un pelo


----------



## Se vende (11 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Van a imprimir hasta que consigan los oobjetivos de inflación y empleo.
> Lo que ya se sabía. Si otros países petan por la guerra de divisas a ellos se la pela.



Eso es lo que dicen, la realidad es que estan todos largos con objetivo en los 20000 Dow y 2000 SP 

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 17:08 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Deoleo suspendida. Por un pelo



que le ha pasao? no parece una simple barrida


----------



## Xiux (11 Feb 2014)

1,475 Bankia a 1,5 poco le falta

Y eso que quería entrar con mas pero me da vértigo, tendra que corregir algún día


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> El médico me prohibió hace tiempo correr detrás de los trenes. No sé si te refieres a eso...



Me refiero a que si no se sube al tren a este precio, espero no pueda subirse otro día a este precio.

Todo sea por el bien de la conga bankiera!!:Baile:


Mientras no nos prohíba el médico la viagra....vamos bien::


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

Al Nasdaq se le acaba la mecha ienso:

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 17:18 ----------

3er rebote hoy en la zona de 4.160. A ver si es el definitivo.


----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> ---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 17:08 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> que le ha pasao?



Parece que Morgan Stanley ha vendido a mercado (hoy lleva neto -1.6 millones de acciones) y ha saltado el tabique que había en .465 ... y a partir de ahí saltadas de stops hasta los 0.43, y para arriba otra vez.

Se ha salido del canal lateral que llevaba entre 0.47 y 0.51, así que nuevo escenario.

Nos lameremos las heridas de la saltada del stop y a pensar si volvemos a entrar o a otra cosa mariposa


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2014)

La Yellen respondiendo las preguntas comprometidas al cierre europeo....parece que lo tienen calculado HDP.

Hoy cagada en la caída.... pero solo estamos a martes.


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2014)

Si antes hablamos de Deoleo.....

Vaya rayajo.....


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> La Yellen respondiendo las preguntas comprometidas al cierre europeo....parece que lo tienen calculado HDP.
> 
> Hoy cagada en la caída.... pero solo estamos a martes.



Si no recuerdo mal el jueves Yellen tiene otra oportunidad para liarla parda. 
Creo que es la segunda parte de la comparecencia.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 17:26 ----------

Señores,
Necesito que empujemos todos el nasdaq arriba para pulir los 4.170 que se están poniendo duros.
Gracias!


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal el jueves Yellen tiene otra oportunidad para liarla parda.
> Creo que es la segunda parte de la comparecencia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 17:26 ----------
> ...




Lo comenté hace unas horas el jueves tenemos a la Yellen y Ventas minoristas USA....los dos menearán bien el árbol.


----------



## decloban (11 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Parece que Morgan Stanley ha vendido a mercado (hoy lleva neto -1.6 millones de acciones) y ha saltado el tabique que había en .465 ... y a partir de ahí saltadas de stops hasta los 0.43, y para arriba otra vez.
> 
> Se ha salido del canal lateral que llevaba entre 0.47 y 0.51, así que nuevo escenario.
> 
> Nos lameremos las heridas de la saltada del stop y a pensar si volvemos a entrar o a otra cosa mariposa




Antes hablamos de OLE y antes se lía :XX:


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Antigona (11 Feb 2014)

¿Qué tal esas inversiones?

Hoy me he asustado un poco cuando he visto como se daba la vuelta a estar casi plano, por ahora parece tener fortaleza, aunque no veo claro que ataquemos ningún nivel en concreto y quizás estemos laterales un tiempo. Me voy tragando esas Mapfre y también regular con Iberdrola, la que me tiene más mosqueado es Telefónica, la encuentro relativamente barata ya que marcó mínimos en la correción de 11€, ¿alguien sabe que le pasa? ¿Simplemente mal aspecto técnico, o que como leí la compra de Ono por parte de Vodafone le supone más competencia?

Un saludo.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2014)




----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> La Yellen respondiendo las preguntas comprometidas al cierre europeo....parece que lo tienen calculado HDP.
> 
> Hoy cagada en la caída.... pero solo estamos a martes.



aun le falta soltura para torearse a los del comité al mas puro estilo bernanke, pero apunta formas.


----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Qué tal esas inversiones?
> 
> Hoy me he asustado un poco cuando he visto como se daba la vuelta a estar casi plano, por ahora parece tener fortaleza, aunque no veo claro que ataquemos ningún nivel en concreto y quizás estemos laterales un tiempo. Me voy tragando esas Mapfre y también regular con Iberdrola, la que me tiene más mosqueado es Telefónica, la encuentro relativamente barata ya que marcó mínimos en la correción de 11€, ¿alguien sabe que le pasa? ¿Simplemente mal aspecto técnico, o que como leí la compra de Ono por parte de Vodafone le supone más competencia?
> 
> Un saludo.



Pues mire que si las MAPFRE respetan los 3 euros, se nos pueden ir primero a 3.37 (reward por el doble o triple suelo de los 3 euros) y luego a 3.60 (arriba del canal alcista que se dibuja desde 2012) ... :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Se vende (11 Feb 2014)

cierre en máximos, mañana más


----------



## Antigona (11 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Pues mire que si las MAPFRE respetan los 3 euros, se nos pueden ir primero a 3.37 (reward por el doble o triple suelo de los 3 euros) y luego a 3.60 (arriba del canal alcista que se dibuja desde 2012) ... :baba::baba::baba:



¿Llevas Mapfre?

Eso es cierto, yo he puesto el stop justo en 3€ porque estoy algo cansado de ellas teniendo todos los demás valores muy en verde y en rojo, y no lo veo del todo claro, han sentado algo mal los resultados de hoy...

Al final se me contagian también esas Telefonicas, a ver... Creo que al final ONO va a salir a Bolsa y va a obviar la oferta de Vodafone, si yo fuera ellos haría eso, Jazztell ha subido muchísimo desde que salió y ONO tiene margen de mejora y de beneficio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Feb 2014)

Dicen:


"Me mo-las!!!"


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


>



Me ha encantado!!!

Joder! Esto de bankia es un exceso. Me he salido hecho un gallina total:cook::cook::cook: y me he perdido un pequeño pellizco más pero es que estoy por cerrar ya el año, si todos los años sacara lo que llevo a estas alturas me daba con un canto en los dientes


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2014)




----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (11 Feb 2014)

Pues las Apple después del susto y tocados los 490$ están subiendo al tran tran y ya están rozando otra vez los 540$ 

Ponzi, tienes por ahí el video ese que comentabas de la conferencia de Metavalor, donde hablaban entre otras de las manzanitas?


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

Por un pelo los 10100, cachis.
Enhorabuena a los bankieros, nueva conga hasta... hasta?



paulistano dijo:


> Si antes hablamos de Deoleo.....
> 
> Vaya rayajo.....



es que aquí se habla de estos estropicios la semana antes

-que si las he comprado a tanto porque el chichimoko marca mínimos...
-que si lo que he ganado en Vertice va todo para Deoleo...
-que si, que la opa es un hecho
-que sí, que para mañana da entrada por que el kumo es gordinflón

...y hoy que se va todo al carajo, callados como putas


Declobán, no va por tí. Pero tú que sigues el valor y te has fijado más en lo que se ha dicho puedes atar cabos.


----------



## decloban (11 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Declobán, no va por tí. Pero tú que sigues el valor y te has fijado más en lo que se ha dicho puedes atar cabos.



No si yo sigo dentro por poco no me ha saltado el SL :XX:

De momento sigo pensando igual que esta mañana veremos si hay noticias esta tarde-noche o mañana sigue la fiesta ::


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2014)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Feb 2014)

Alabando el oleo de oliva mientras se denostaba el oleo de piedra :no: ....  (bien empieza...a ver como termina)


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

deoleo oxtion.

decloban. de momento estamos donde dijimos que podían tirar. incluso mas. que opinas del nuevo panorama?

deoleo no se analizó con ichimoku. el que se ha quedado lo ha hecho cara a una posible opa.

como en bme algunos


----------



## Namreir (11 Feb 2014)

cie hoy bien, a ver si se anima


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> decloban. de momento estamos donde dijimos que podían tirar. incluso mas. que opinas del nuevo panorama?



SL por poco sigo dentro así que voy a verlas venir ::


----------



## mpbk (11 Feb 2014)

joder menudo dia........subidon del dax. apunto de confirmar el suelo que predije hace 3 dias...

y la verdad que mal lo aproveché.


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> deoleo oxtion.
> 
> decloban. de momento estamos donde dijimos que podían tirar. incluso mas. que opinas del nuevo panorama?
> 
> ...



BME es opable.
BME no tiene deudas y sí beneficios recurrentes.
BME es un negocio controlado hasta el último céntimo.
BME reparte uno de los mejores dividendos del IBEX.

Deóleo-BME es una comparación odiosa.

Ane, en tu favor voy a decir que le he preguntado a Caronte si te conocía. 
Ha dicho que sí y que eres una persona de total confianza. *UNA* persona (no dos) y algún dato más que me guardo, no quiero entrar en su privacidad.
Internet es un mundo anónimo, para qué decir mentiras innecesarias si después te van a pillar.

Entierro el hacha de guerra. 

(Caronte el Barquero es una persona muy conocida en el foro, profesor universitario, organizador de eventos, charlas, encuentros... conoce a varios premios nobel, a SNB, un forero interesantísimo y mejor persona)


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> SL por poco sigo dentro así que voy a verlas venir ::



yo por muy poco. al final puse lo que contó de su SL más un pelín. con el mío segurola estaría fuera.

vamos a ver si es barrida o es la ruptura de la tendencia.


----------



## Xiux (11 Feb 2014)

Da gusto ver el titular y estar subido en el tren

El Ibex gana un 1,09% y sube a m?ximos de tres semanas con Bankia disparada

Por cierto, algo tendremos que pagarle a De Windows, está trabajando para nosotros

Guindos calienta Bankia al no descartar que se recuperen todas las ayudas


----------



## mpbk (11 Feb 2014)

ahora los que decian guano donde estan?

mi firma es lo unico que es buena información, y más cuando en una mierda corrección la gente ya vendia por pánico


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

caronte: creía que sabía que posteabamos dos con este nick. luego se lo comentaré por fb.

y usted si sabe quien soy, debería saber que l@s que posteamos somos dos.

pero después de este finde hemos "hablado" y cada persona lo hará desde el suyo. para que no haya equívocos.



lo q espero que no lleve dudas es sobre si soy estafador o no. y otras lindezas


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Feb 2014)

El oro lleva unas semanas al alza con un posible suelo en los 1180. Con la subida de hoy parece querer romper los 1280 para ir a buscar los 1350.
¿Opiniones?


----------



## decloban (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero después de este finde hemos "hablado" y cada persona lo hará desde el suyo. para que no haya equívocos.



Dime quien va a ser la chica que uno nunca sabe


----------



## juanfer (11 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Ha cambiado su repertorio de imágenes. New look.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xiux (11 Feb 2014)

Nos vienen a visitar una vieja conocida


----------



## mpbk (11 Feb 2014)

eso de operar en bolsa teniendo cargas y conseguir x€ todos los meses no es saludable.

antes podria permitirme perder 500e en un dia, por eso siempre acababa ganando, ahora no puedo perder ni 100€ al dia y asi me va, crying al day


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2014)




----------



## juanfer (11 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> eso de operar en bolsa teniendo cargas y conseguir x€ todos los meses no es saludable.
> 
> antes podria permitirme perder 500e en un dia, por eso siempre acababa ganando, ahora no puedo perder ni 100€ al dia y asi me va, crying al day




El miedo a perder a veces es un factor determinante en la psicología del trader, nos condiciona y puede no salir bien.

A los mercados se entra llorado con un dinero no necesario. 

Los ingresos pasados no aseguran ingresos futuros.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## itaka (11 Feb 2014)

vaya ostia deoleo, ha pasado algo ????

es que me las como todas


----------



## Topongo (11 Feb 2014)

itaka dijo:


> vaya ostia deoleo, ha pasado algo ????
> 
> es que me las como todas



Que es un chicharro... ni mas ni menos...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BlueLaser (11 Feb 2014)

Me salí, con ganancias pero por miedo, de SABADELL y BANKIA.

Ahora no sé si entrar en una, en otra, en ambas o en ninguna.

Algún consejo?

Gracias!

p.s.: lo de Gates en Prosegur tiene algun sentido? Sabe él siquiera que acciones compra su broker o "se entera por la prensa"?


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2014)

Es clavada la tipa a Popeye :XX::XX:

Le pones una pipa y no hay mucha diferencia.

Jur jur


----------



## amago45 (11 Feb 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Llevas Mapfre?
> 
> Eso es cierto, yo he puesto el stop justo en 3€ porque estoy algo cansado de ellas teniendo todos los demás valores muy en verde y en rojo, y no lo veo del todo claro, han sentado algo mal los resultados de hoy...
> 
> Al final se me contagian también esas Telefonicas, a ver... Creo que al final ONO va a salir a Bolsa y va a obviar la oferta de Vodafone, si yo fuera ellos haría eso, Jazztell ha subido muchísimo desde que salió y ONO tiene margen de mejora y de beneficio.



No, no estoy en MAP, pero la tenía entre las vigiladas por este punto, por el doble suelo que daba un buén reward, y porque lleva año y medio alcishhhhhhta. Pero la vela de hoy es feota feota

La saltada de stop de DEOLEO quizá la meta en MAPFRE, pero me siguen intrigando los aceites, aquí hay algo ... el problema es el timming ... ¿esperar a que termine de salir Ebro/SOS?

Dormiré estas dudas y mañana mas freshhhhhquitos decidimos que hacer ... al final lo meteré en SAN o en TEF, como buen gacela que soy


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2014)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Me salí, con ganancias pero por miedo, de SABADELL y BANKIA.
> 
> Ahora no sé si entrar en una, en otra, en ambas o en ninguna.
> 
> ...



Consejo?

Una vez la has cagado??:XX::XX:


Es broma, yo también me salí ayer de bankia por si corregía esto un poco pero nada, así que he vuelto a entrar hoy.

También llevo Sabadell y no sé por qué las veo un recorrido similar....cualquiera es caballo ganador:Baile:


----------



## Antigona (11 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> BME es opable.
> BME no tiene deudas y sí beneficios recurrentes.
> BME es un negocio controlado hasta el último céntimo.
> BME reparte uno de los mejores dividendos del IBEX.
> ...



Hola Tono yo también estoy pensando entrar en BME de nuevo, ¿en qué precios entrarías? Estuve dentro pero me salí, el soporte lo tiene sobre los 28-29, pero ahora ya será difícil que baje hasta ahí...

¿De cuánto es el dividendo?

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 20:44 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> ahora los que decian guano donde estan?
> 
> mi firma es lo unico que es buena información, y más cuando en una mierda corrección la gente ya vendia por pánico



Que el dios de la bolsa te oiga, pero mucha subida me parece ::


----------



## xavigomis (11 Feb 2014)

itaka dijo:


> vaya ostia deoleo, ha pasado algo ????
> 
> es que me las como todas



El ostion será el día que quiebren, cierren o suspendan pagos.

o cuando aprueben la opa a mitad de la cotización o el mercado vuelva a ser temoroso con las empresas con problemas.


----------



## mpbk (11 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> El miedo a perder a veces es un factor determinante en la psicología del trader, nos condiciona y puede no salir bien.
> 
> A los mercados se entra llorado con un dinero no necesario.
> 
> ...



el dinero no necesario me da igual, porque pones 2000€ en un broker de cfds con apalancamiento te ha de dar 5000€ mensuales...

quien ha ganado 2500€ en el dax hoy? era facil pero no he sido yo.

a ver si el ibex supera la resistencia que tiene un poco más arriba y ya cogemos el viaje a los 11200.


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> No, no estoy en MAP, pero la tenía entre las vigiladas por este punto, por el doble suelo que daba un buén reward, y porque lleva año y medio alcishhhhhhta. Pero la vela de hoy es feota feota
> 
> La saltada de stop de DEOLEO quizá la meta en MAPFRE, pero me siguen intrigando los aceites, aquí hay algo ... el problema es el timming ... ¿esperar a que termine de salir Ebro/SOS?
> 
> Dormiré estas dudas y mañana mas freshhhhhquitos decidimos que hacer ... al final lo meteré en SAN o en TEF, como buen gacela que soy



Déjese de chicharros y únase a la conga de TESLA.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Feb 2014)

Cerramos largos 10140 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Déjese de chicharros y únase a la conga de TESLA.



Última oportunidad de comprarlas por debajo de 200.


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Feb 2014)

Pues la pedicura  me ha salido barata el SP cabalga 15 puntos arriba de como lo dejé

Como este hilo está muy machote yo les pongo un bolso... ideas para cualquier ocasión


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

hombre. deoleo esta en quiebra?

tono. yo estoy esperando entrada en bayer y bme. a largo. recierda que lp comenté?

solo he dicho que es opable. solo eso
bme me parece opable y hay gente que se queda por dividendo y porque una caída continua de precio y una potencial subida de ingresos con pardillos entrando en bolsa la hacen apetecible si el precio no repunta.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 13:49 ----------

la explicación en deoleo puede ser lo que se comentó. que se estaban vendiendo por la mitad. y que ojo.

también puede ser que haya salido un banco ya. como pasó con nh que se desplomó.

visto los cojones, toro. si esto sale mal pues aprendido que no hay que salirse del sistema si funciona. quién me mandaría dejar mi sistema...

pero la decisión de entrar es mía, por mucho que otros foreros "la recomendasen". que tampoco me lo tomo como tal porque al final se recomiendan 200 valores

s2


----------



## decloban (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> también puede ser que haya salido un banco ya. como pasó con nh que se desplomó.



Para mi no están saliendo las cajas sino Ebro a marchas forzadas. Mirándolo todo con mas calma hoy ha llegado a tocar los 0,395 en la subasta :8:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

pues entonces nos echan mañana a primera hora.


----------



## inversobres (11 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria, cuanto tiempo!

Seguimos la escalada a la espera de la pantomima del sequester.

Mi amigo T&T pululando en su salsa.

SP, nos vemos en maximos.


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

Estoy pensando que cada vez voy a recomendar menos y trolear más.

Antigona, ponte una afoto, que si no vas a parecer el mismo Troll del verano pasado que llevaba caixas, pero ni Dios sabía lo que eran. BME es un valor refugio y ahora mismo caro. Mañana no lo sé. 
Y su dividendo se mira en su página web y ya tá.




Y como hoy es día de reconocer las cosas y agachar la cabeza, lo confieso:

Tengo un CASIO, me has pillado Pirata.







(Ane, no sé que forera era antes, su virginidad está intacta. Me basta con la palabra de su mentor)


----------



## decloban (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues entonces nos echan mañana a primera hora.



Si nos echan sabes los que significa, ¿no? :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Pepitoria, cuanto tiempo!
> 
> Seguimos la escalada a la espera de la pantomima del sequester.
> 
> ...



La popeye la ha liado parda...


----------



## juanfer (11 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el dinero no necesario me da igual, porque pones 2000€ en un broker de cfds con apalancamiento te ha de dar 5000€ mensuales...
> 
> quien ha ganado 2500€ en el dax hoy? era facil pero no he sido yo.
> 
> a ver si el ibex supera la resistencia que tiene un poco más arriba y ya cogemos el viaje a los 11200.



Ganar 5000 mensuales es complicado con solo 2000€. Es una rentabilidad del 250%, mas de un 10% diario. Eso es récord guineas.


Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (11 Feb 2014)

eh eh eh!!
para trollear tiene que pagar la cuota

Trolleo VIP 10€/día (véase el gatuno)

Trolleo esporádico 3€/día

como no estoy a todas horas ni todos los días, me viene mejor pagar por días


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Si nos echan sabes los que significa, ¿no? :XX:



que se va a 0.25


----------



## jaialro (11 Feb 2014)

Yellen insuflando fuel al cohete.25 puntos de subida del mini i termino el dia en perdidas.


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Ganar 5000 mensuales es complicado con solo 2000€. Es una rentabilidad del 250%, mas de un 10% diario. Eso es récord guineas.



eso para Zetaparo no es nada, es un superdotado que consigue escribir miles de post diarios y además ser un ocupadísimo alto cargo de una grande del IBEX.




Pepitoria dijo:


> La popeye la ha liado parda...



Podéis criticarla, pero después de lo que ha conseguido Yellen hoy, casi le veo su puntito morboso. 
En el congreso no la entenderían pero los mercados bien que la han oído aunque no llegara al micrófono.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 21:14 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> eh eh eh!!
> para trollear tiene que pagar la cuota
> 
> Trolleo VIP 10€/día (véase el gatuno)
> ...



y a tí a cómo te paga calopez? ienso:
explotadora, empresauria, castuza, pelirroja del infierno


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Para mi no están saliendo las cajas sino Ebro a marchas forzadas. Mirándolo todo con mas calma hoy ha llegado a tocar los 0,395 en la subasta :8:



Ebro sale porque no puede quedarse, como ya puse antes cargli seguramente se quedara con la parte de las cajas. 

Si miramos quien ha comprado y vendido hoy, lo principal por lo que ha dejado de sostenerse es porque ubs ha dejado de comprar (en lo que se lleva desde principios de este 2014 ha comprado 17M y MGV vendido 25M)

Todo dependerá de como queden los actores y del precio de la OPA. En este valor el técnico no aplica.


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2014)

Por que no se muere el puto gitano Ronaldo? 

Que asco de tío...... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (11 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La popeye la ha liado parda...



Hoy toca cerrar en maximos diarios y dejarlo todo niquelado para mañana. 1825.

El dow se ha cascado 600 pipos en una semana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Feb 2014)

Tono, mon es maromo...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## tarrito (11 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, mon es maromo...
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



y usted es ... es ... ESSSS

mejor no lo digo


)


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, mon es maromo...
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Pero ¿Le ha gustado el bolso? ... Es unisex


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2014)

Futuros 70 puntos arriba....


Mañana compramos más o qué coño hacemos.....la figura es bonita...parece ser que rompe por arriba....

Probablemente meta más bankias por eso de promediar al alza.....da algo de vértigo entrar ahora por las bravas8:


----------



## Tono (11 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, mon es maromo...



y yo que me había hecho ilusiones... 

¿pero qué cojones le pasa al Atlético? Que se pongan los puños americanos cojones, al menos algún hueso roto.
Aunque sabiendo que sus aficionados llevan bolsos trendy, era de esperar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> y usted es ... es ... ESSSS
> 
> mejor no lo digo
> 
> ...



Te voy subir las cuotas de troleo!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

*Ayer *comentaba Cava, que si hoy el dow superaba los 1810 la situación se volvía medianamente alcista, y que saltaban señales para varios brokers, y más sobre todo si el VIX perdía los 14.

ahora mismo:
SP 1820
VIX 14


sobre el ibex, que el precio próximo es 10250


----------



## xavigomis (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> *Ayer *comentaba Cava, que si hoy el dow superaba los 1810 la situación se volvía medianamente alcista, y que saltaban señales para varios brokers, y más sobre todo si el VIX perdía los 14.
> 
> ahora mismo:
> SP 1820
> ...



También comentaba que el 1810 no lo pasaría a la primera y que era un nivel más importante de lo que la gente creía... 

En fin, que lo de siempre con los analistos


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Feb 2014)

Probamos con unos largos en el oro.


Ya veo que no hay opiniones sobre materias primas.:no:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> que se va a 0.25



Ahora en serio. La perforación de hoy da mucho miedo por técnico. 

El último día que pasó esto: el 28 de octubre. solo que ese día se apoyó en la media expo de 50 sesiones, y rebotó. 

Gran cagada olvidar el Técnico con Deoleo, porque viéndolo ahora, me doy cuenta de que *ayer el precio perforó esa media de 50 sesiones*. Además la de exponencial de 20, está a punto de cortar a la de 50, lo que dará salida en muchos sistemas.

Lección número 1: siempre fiel al sistema.


tiene un soporte de fibo en 0,395 que igual lo visitamos mañana mismo. o como dice decloban, además se apuntaba en la subata

Lo que pasa que teniendo tan cerca el gap es posible que se vaya a cerrarlo y la apoyen en 0,38


----------



## ane agurain (11 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> También comentaba que el 1810 no lo pasaría a la primera y que era un nivel más importante de lo que la gente creía...
> 
> En fin, que lo de siempre con los analistos





Sí, decía que sería muy difícil de superar. Lo dijo el viernes y el lunes lo remarcó otra vez. Lo damos entonces por superado y somos alcistas?


Para mí Cava no es un analisto. Me ha enseñado muchas cosas.


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Feb 2014)

Hoy Peugeot ha tenido una bonita subida que parece indicar fortaleza y después de la movida con los chinos espero que la dejen subir con tranquilidad.








Hasta en mensual parece querer romper la bajista aunque veremos si confirma y vemos esos 15 euros.


----------



## Chila (11 Feb 2014)

Sigo la senda de Robopoli, y viendo los pelotazos de SolarCity y Tesla, pregunto por la otra empresa del señor Musk, SpaceX.
¿no cotiza verdad? ¿lleva idea de hacerlo algún día?
Porque el dinero está en los rebalanceos, o en las entradas en bolsa de empresas innovadoras, véase Carbures y Gowex en España.


----------



## Geyperman (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ahora en serio. La perforación de hoy da mucho miedo por técnico.
> 
> El último día que pasó esto: el 28 de octubre. solo que ese día se apoyó en la media expo de 50 sesiones, y rebotó.
> 
> ...



Ane a mi me gusta bastante leer tus análisis y la verdad es que a mi humilde parecer lo clavabas mucho más cuando te basabas en soportes resistencias y niveles fibo ;-)


----------



## xavigomis (11 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sí, decía que sería muy difícil de superar. Lo dijo el viernes y el lunes lo remarcó otra vez. Lo damos entonces por superado y somos alcistas?
> 
> 
> Para mí Cava no es un analisto. Me ha enseñado muchas cosas.



Yo no se que pensar sinceramente... (de cava)

Y respecto la tendencia teóricamente alcista... pero sigo sin verlo y menos a este ritmo, así q habrá q ir probando cortos y cubriendo cartera, no?

respecto lo de deoleo no digo q no pueda salir bien, ojalá le saquéis mucha pasta, pero los chicharros me dan auténtico pavor sobretodo los patrios y empresas como quabit y tal... que un dia té las puedes encontrar cerradas y perder lo todo dan miedo, lo malo del dinero barato es que ha burbujeado todos los activos, entre ellos algunas empresas q no deberían valer nada.


----------



## Chila (11 Feb 2014)

Tampoco se muestra muy optmista Carlos MAria con DEoleo.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Sigo la senda de Robopoli, y viendo los pelotazos de SolarCity y Tesla, pregunto por la otra empresa del señor Musk, SpaceX.
> ¿no cotiza verdad? ¿lleva idea de hacerlo algún día?
> Porque el dinero está en los rebalanceos, o en las entradas en bolsa de empresas innovadoras, véase Carbures y Gowex en España.



La senda tiene unos baches cojonudos pero creo q con paciencia se le puede sacar unas plusvis. SolarCity la vendí sacando plusvis más o menos modestas y ahora estoy en Canadian Solar a la que por cierto la han pegado hoy un rejonazo de narices. 
SpaceX no la conozco y no aparece en morningstar así que supongo que no cotiza. 
Si quieres entrar en alguna tecnológica quizás te puede interesar Magic Soft. A mi me convenció y entré el lunes. De momento 6% de plusvis en dos días, eso si, bastante arcishhtashh. Esta NO la tengo para quedarme indefinidamente pero espero sacarle 15% 20% si todo va bien en pocas semanas e ir a por otra cosa.
Y lo de siempre. Yo levanto la liebre si veo algo interesante y lo canto pero luego cada uno tiene que sacar sus conclusiones. 
Ya ves que de vez en cuando me suelo pegar el talegazo aunque hasta ahora puedo decir que nada irreparable. :cook:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (11 Feb 2014)

Me conecto y veo lo de OLE :8:

Al menos que haga un dead cat bounce para poder salir ::::


----------



## sinnombrex (12 Feb 2014)

ANR a falta de que mañana presente resultados y que parece que seran desastrosos, en konkorde esta dibujando un bonito espejo, y el adx recomendando entrada.

De todas formas lo digo con la boca pequeña, porque estoy dentro con una pequeña cantidad y no me atrevo a piramidar.


----------



## ponzi (12 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pues las Apple después del susto y tocados los 490$ están subiendo al tran tran y ya están rozando otra vez los 540$
> 
> Ponzi, tienes por ahí el video ese que comentabas de la conferencia de Metavalor, donde hablaban entre otras de las manzanitas?



Creo que a finales de la semana que viene lo subirán

Javier Ruiz

Ya te adelanto yo lo que pensaban,a 400 la vieron barata y compraron pero a día de hoy como el negocio tiene bastantes competidores liquidaron toda la posición con plusvalías

Tienes una pequeña intro de lo que luego fue la conferencia

Instituto Juan de Mariana: Entrevista a Javier Ruiz: Los errores m?s comunes del inversor

Si no recuerdo mal fueron cerca de 2 horas


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Feb 2014)

Ponzi, es usted un lince

Las infanta y la princesa llevan Coax

Un bolso para tres - Blogs de Princesa LZ


Lo que ya no se es si eso es bueno para la acción


----------



## ponzi (12 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ponzi, es usted un lince
> 
> Las infanta y la princesa llevan Coach
> 
> ...



Vaya vista que tiene Ajetreo

"Cualquier publicidad sea del tipo que sea siempre es positiva"

Coach

Es dificil valorar a priori que se va a llevar en moda, pero si nos alejamos de los focos de forma comparable dentro del sector es de las mas baratas


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya vista que tiene Ajetreo
> 
> *"Cualquier publicidad sea del tipo que sea siempre es positiva"*
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (12 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Ganaron las elecciones nacionales no?Pues ya esta.La realidad es que si no recibes publicidad dejas de existir, Rubalcaba esta a 2 telediarios de ser tragado por la historia.


Aprendí de la mas grande y ademas en persona..aun me pregunto como la aguante.

[youtube]lRXHUDJuh5w[/youtube]


http://www.elplural.com/2013/01/23/edurne-uriarte-se-suma-a-la-estrategia-del-todos-lo-hacen/

"Cualquier publicidad es buena"

"Todos lo hacen"

"Los ciudadanos tienen los políticos que mejor les representan"

Pon un bolso en tu vida y si es de marca mejor "Coach,Prada,Louis Vuitton,Gucci,Kors..."

http://www.mujerhoy.com/hoy/entre-nosotras/bolso-edurne-uriarte-741304092013.html

"¿Ideología?¿que es eso?"

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/334594/0/edurne/uriarte/pp/


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

la ex de wert, pues si que...

por cierto el pp perdió las catalanas


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias

Joder ponzi, no se si será las más grande en algo o qué, pero el artículo sobre su bolso gucci no lo pillo.

O tiene un trasfondo o me da a mi que, juzgando sobre un sólo artículo, esta señora aporta lo mismo al periodismo que Manolete o Roncero )


----------



## ponzi (12 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Joder ponzi, no se si será las más grande en algo o qué, pero el artículo sobre su bolso gucci no lo pillo.
> 
> O tiene un trasfondo o me da a mi que, juzgando sobre un sólo artículo, esta señora aporta lo mismo al periodismo que Manolete o Roncero )



Si, en hablar horas y horas y no decir nada,aporta lo mismo que un político.Preferiría no volver a pasar por el trauma de escucharla mas de 5 minutos seguidos, aguantar sus charlas horas y horas durante varios meses hace años me dejaron marcado.


----------



## decloban (12 Feb 2014)

Hoy voy a estar liado casi todo el día, así que portaros bien y no toquéis cierto tema que lo gafáis aun mas.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Hoy voy a estar liado casi todo el día, así que portaros bien y no toquéis cierto tema que lo gafáis aun mas.



muy buen análisis


Deoleo: Novedades ,Juego de trileros ¿Dónde estará la bolita? | GESPROBOLSA


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

Buenos días

Hoy los astros vuelven a estar alineados para un día alcista.
Notición que se suma al optimismo general de ayer y a que la prima de riesgo sigue bajando


*China registra una fuerte subida de exportaciones e importaciones en enero*


> Así, el gigante asiático supera con creces las previsiones de los economistas, que esperaban un crecimiento prácticamente plano o incluso descensos en ambos casos, ya que se considera que China se encuentra en un momento de ralentización económica que afecta también a su sector comercial.
> 
> Las importaciones de China, segunda economía mundial, repuntaron un 10% interanual en enero, el mayor ritmo de crecimiento desde julio de 2013, mientras que las exportaciones aumentaron un 10,6%, según ha informado hoy la Administración General de Aduanas del país asiático.



China registra una fuerte subida de exportaciones e importaciones en enero - elEconomista.es


----------



## Cascooscuro (12 Feb 2014)

Como veis AMD? 
Desde agosto de 2012 parece que este formando una cuña...si no pierde los 3,3 podria ir a intentar romper los 4,6 i de ahi al cielo...


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

Hoy avalancha de noticias y publirreportajes sobre el Santander, que si Moodys mejora su rating, que si el primer banco de Europa y el 5º del mundo en beneficios, que Botín se cobra un buen dividendo en efectivo, etc...

¿Calentando valores en el momento justo?

Y bankia continúa hacia el cielo.


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

En SAB a por los 33 y mas alla...


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

cerramos cortos 10150 de ayer noche , cargamos largos 10100 :Baile:


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Feb 2014)

Vamos solaria auuuuupa.

Si alguien pudiera analizar (por técnico o insider) si ya ha tocado fondo .... Creo que peor (en cuanto a datos económicos, legislación ...) es dificil estar ¿no?

Claro que lo dice un "inversor a largo", como en Gamesa ya estoy ganando, confio en recuperar lo perdido en solar.
Era mi "plan de pensión" pensando en un mundo mejor en el futuro (ecológica y económicamente hablando)


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

Buenos días!
Hoy verde también?? Aunque los datos de china son buenos me parece raro que acabemos hoy en verde y que no haya una pequeña corrección.
Saludos


----------



## Johnny Cage (12 Feb 2014)

Vaya día que se marco Barclays ayer. A ver si llega a tocar las 3 a medio plazo.

William Hill tira para arriba despues de hacer minimos interanuales hace 10 días.


----------



## Maravedi (12 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> cerramos cortos 10150 de ayer noche , cargamos largos 10100 :Baile:



Estas fatal


----------



## Hannibal (12 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Yo ahí veo un gap por cerrar :fiufiu:

Edito: vaya, acabo de ampliar la imagen, y ya está señalado, no lo había visto. Mucho ojo los que sigais dentro.

y súbname esas felgueras, hombre ya!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Idea para la semana que entra 1.
> 
> Esperar pequeña caida y paentro!



Por cierto, aunque no entré, vaya chorra con el punto de entrada marcado en el gráfico. Fué tocarlo y subir un 4.5%…

[AW mode off]



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2014)

Doblamos presencia en sabadell8:


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

Dentro de Bkia... tanto esta como Sabadell andan tipo bankinter y POp en sus buenos tiempos...


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2014)

Y doblamos tambien en bankia si se superan los 1,502

Hay nueve kilos de acciones en el 50.

Si despega el ibex como parece que va a despegar y nos vamos mas alla de los 10.500....aqui hacemos el año


----------



## inversobres (12 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria, hasta el año que viene nada de guano usano de calidad, por lo menos. Otro patadon palante de un año. 



> La cámara de representantes ayer aprobó una propuesta para subir el techo de deuda hasta el 15 marzo 2015 sin condiciones. Hoy se espera que el Senado la apruebe



Seguimos muriendo o no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias, 

ayer entre en otra compañia muy comentada por el hilo y eso que dije que no entraria, las imtech, a este paso acabare comprando sabadell tambien.

Hay que decir que en lo que a bancos se refiere tenemos por el hilo a unos cuantos expertos.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 10:02 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Pepitoria, hasta el año que viene nada de guano usano de calidad, por lo menos. Otro patadon palante de un año.
> 
> 
> 
> Seguimos muriendo o no?



El techo de deuda usano no es ningun debate. Cualquier despilfarrador siempre votara por seguir con su juerga, la juerga estadounidense acabara cuando los ahorradores que les prestan el dinero pongan punto y final.

No se haga tanta sangre sobre cosas que usted no puede solucionar. Pero si, cuando el sp500 muestre caidas superiores al 30% se merece que en el titulo del hilo aparezca su nick.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2014)

cerramos largos 10100-10150 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## inversobres (12 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> ayer entre en otra compañia muy comentada por el hilo y eso que dije que no entraria, las imtech, a este paso acabare comprando sabadell tambien.
> 
> ...



Como os mola la matraca eh??? que sangre ni que pollas? 

Cuanto mundo os queda jovenzuelos, cuando salgan canas en las pelotas vereis las cosas desde otro angulo.

Penita pena. Lo que haga el sp me importa poco, lo que hacen los politicos patrios para rescatar mierda que luego infla la bolsa si.

Todo dicho, el que no quiera entender o es lento o no sabe leer.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 10:06 ----------

Fran, por cierto hoy pinta raro. Vamos a por el alcista?? se han saltado el cp a la primera de cambio. A ver si lo vuelven.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Como os mola la matraca eh??? que sangre ni que pollas?
> 
> Cuanto mundo os queda jovenzuelos, cuando salgan canas en las pelotas vereis las cosas desde otro angulo.
> 
> ...



::

Me lo has clavado todo. Joven, patriota y españavabien.

:XX:

Volviendo a lo que nos ocupa. Hoy ha presentado resultado la compañia britanica Reckitt Benckiser que me parece salio un dia por aqui.
Reckitt Benckiser Full-Year Profit Falls - WSJ.com


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

deoleo está ya en 0,40

se ha dejado un gap en 0.43 veremos si la suben hasta ahí ente hoy y mañana y pasado cierran el gap


----------



## James Bond (12 Feb 2014)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Como veis AMD?
> Desde agosto de 2012 parece que este formando una cuña...si no pierde los 3,3 podria ir a intentar romper los 4,6 i de ahi al cielo...



Olvida el análisis técnico para esta acción, no funciona.

Ahora estará subiendo hasta que salgan los resultados del 1r trimestre de 2014, luego dios dirá... Puede que esta vez guste a los inversores y tire para arriba o al revés. 

Ha pasado ya en las 3 ultimas conferencias de resultados... que sin ser malos datos han tirado la acción de 4,60$ a 3$. No tiene porque volver a pasar pero la nunca se sabe.

De todas formas este año pinta muy bien para AMD así que llegará alguna presentación de resultados que guste y tire el valor para arriba, todo esto en mi humilde opinión.


Saludos.


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Feb 2014)

Buenos días señores , Pecata y Ane

Abandono las Matildes , que hagan patria otros y me sumo a los Bankieros

Oftopic modo madre, se acuerdan de mi niña? Tiene entrevista con Idom.... Creo que no es mala.... Los que controlaban las ingenierias que cuenten. o


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2014)

Hay que comprar banca mediana. 

Mientras que el ibex desde la corrección ha subido un 5% aproximadamente........ La banca mediana ha subido mínimo un 10-15%.

Y que dure..... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sr.anus (12 Feb 2014)

o entra dinero en tef, o nos van hacer un giro que se va a cagar el jato, hacia abajo claro.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Feb 2014)

Igual ya se ha comentado antes pero ¿ que cohones le pasa al DAX que sube como un cohete ?

PD: vamos esas SZU !!!!!

PD2: no falla.Me salgo de ABG palmando un 3% y como un cohete la muputa.


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

En Sabadell estamos de conga absoluta :Baile::Baile::Baile:

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 10:36 ----------

DE todas formas me cago en la puta que entre elegir doblar sabadell y entrar en bkai elijo la peor opción pero bueno la llevo un 1% arriba también.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

en prosegur parece que están haciendo parecido a lo que hicieron con Soros y Gates en FCC. limpieza ayer y subirla poco a poco ahora, de momento


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

Sabadell proxima parada razonable los 2,6 creo que antes no hay resistencias demasiado importantes...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Igual ya se ha comentado antes pero ¿ que cohones le pasa al DAX que sube como un cohete ?
> 
> PD: vamos esas SZU !!!!!
> 
> PD2: no falla.Me salgo de ABG palmando un 3% y como un cohete la muputa.



Esperemos que nos den unas alegrias. Como dicen por aqui cuan mes sucre mes dols.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

En este hilo tenemos más fe en el consumo interno que chiquetete... Bankias, Sabadeles, Bankinteres... Como venga un dato macro medio regulero nos van a dejar el culo como un bebedero de patos.
Y por favor, hagan algo con esas telefónicas!


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

@Paulistano cojones compra unas Bankias y rompe el 1,5 ostias, que ayer ya me encargué yo de Sab


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Feb 2014)

Necesitamos que el honorable entre rn bankia como Gates en FCC


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> En este hilo tenemos más fe en el consumo interno que chiquetete... Bankias, Sabadeles, Bankinteres... Como venga un dato macro medio regulero nos van a dejar el culo como un bebedero de patos.
> Y por favor, hagan algo con esas telefónicas!



LA fe es en los bancos medianos que estan "infravalorados" y no habían hecho un x2 o un x3 como bkiter o POP... siendo mejores opciones que POP, estaban rezagados de la subida del IBEx y era cuestión de tiempo y compañía del índice.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Feb 2014)

Por insuflar mas animos a los congueros...


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2014)

Tampoco es fe en el consumo interno ni nada simplemente e ven opciones de revalorizacion.... Que el día de mañana baja y me salta stop.... A otra cosa.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

Segun bolsacanaria entonces dan por finalizada la conga Bankiera...
Veremos como se comporta con el 1,5..
De todas formas si DE Guanos dice que no se vende en menos de 2,8 no me extrañaría que llevasen allí para las elecciones sería buena publicidad para ellos claro...


----------



## FranR (12 Feb 2014)

Hola a todos y un abrazo especial a Pepón.

Datos de producción en zona euro malos...pero como que da igual. Ya lo comentamos el otro día con Francia, la economía se para.

http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/cache/ITY_PUBLIC/4-12022014-AP/EN/4-12022014-AP-EN.PDF


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Feb 2014)

Alguien dentro de Deoleo??

Fantástico análisis que habéis puesto e importante la corrección de hoy.


----------



## sr.anus (12 Feb 2014)

16:30 EUR Discurso de Presidente Draghi del ECB 


Todos los dias tenemos alguna excusa para que pandoro nos de latigazos


----------



## FranR (12 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> 16:30 EUR Discurso de Presidente Draghi del ECB
> 
> 
> Todos los dias tenemos alguna excusa para que pandoro nos de latigazos



Ahora en un rato hablan desde el Banco de Inglaterra y datos de inflación. Puede ser un adelanto, ahora mismo esta es la preocupación y lo que puede modificar la política monetaria. ienso:


----------



## Krim (12 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> 16:30 EUR Discurso de Presidente Draghi del ECB
> 
> 
> Todos los dias tenemos alguna excusa para que pandoro nos de latigazos



Personalmente, yo lo considero la ocasión perfecta para cumplir el objetivo de los 10250 que dije. Luego ya mañana que hay un poco de todo si eso podemos tener pandoradas, y después, a saber.


----------



## positronico (12 Feb 2014)

Ing Groep subiendo casi un 5%, creo que era hoy cuando publicaban resultados... a ver si llega a los 15€


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

Hoy ha publicado resultados Magic 



> Magic Software Enterprises Ltd. : Magic Reports Record-Breaking Results for the Fourth Quarter of 2013 with Revenues of $41.2 Million, an *Increase of 15% Year over Year and Non-GAAP Operating Income of $6.8 Million, an Increase of 34% Year over Year*



Magic Software Enterprises Ltd. : Magic Reports Record-Breaking Results for the Fourth Quarter of 2013 with Revenues of $41.2 Million, an Increase of 15% Year over Year and Non-GAAP Operating Income of $6.8 Million, an Increase of 34% Year over Year 

Como suele pasar en las mejoras familias estos resutados pueden hacer que el valor hoy suba, baje o haga todo lo contrario pero al final eso es lo de menos, porque el crecimiento para los próximos Qs está garantizado 
Dicho esto yo espero que hoy suba claro :Baile:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien dentro de Deoleo??
> 
> Fantástico análisis que habéis puesto e importante la corrección de hoy.



Yo sigo dentro.

Chinito, yo quiero entrar a imtech pero por debajo de 2€


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

A ver cojones que alguien saque una imagen de la conga para el SABADELL +5,25% y a tope... yo creo que nos vale la de BKIA pero no la tengo.
Me cago en la putya no haber doblado y haber entrrado en BKIA.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> *Hola a todos y un abrazo especial a Pepón.*
> 
> Datos de producción en zona euro malos...pero como que da igual. Ya lo comentamos el otro día con Francia, la economía se para.
> 
> http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/cache/ITY_PUBLIC/4-12022014-AP/EN/4-12022014-AP-EN.PDF


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien dentro de Deoleo??
> 
> Fantástico análisis que habéis puesto e importante la corrección de hoy.



yo sigo, y haciendo intradías ahora mismo. de momento sacando un poco. pero no recomendable que quiera estabilidad.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2014)

gacela en pepitoria , ve preparandote para el giro bajista :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 11:32 ----------

venga chaval preparido con el material guanosillo :no:


----------



## mpbk (12 Feb 2014)

hola

peugeot subiendo como debe a medio plazo como dije, las sabadell igual, las metro ya arrancan.....stop en minimos diarios.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora en un rato hablan desde el Banco de Inglaterra y datos de inflación. Puede ser un adelanto, ahora mismo esta es la preocupación y lo que puede modificar la política monetaria. ienso:



-20 puntos ..........


----------



## mpbk (12 Feb 2014)

deoleo otra bajada, y mi profit en 0.59 aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

dax primera resistencia, olda wolfe cumplida....le quedan 100 pips arriba


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> deoleo otra bajada, y mi profit en 0.59 aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> dax primera resistencia, olda wolfe cumplida....le quedan 100 pips arriba



parece que el 0,40 detiene un poco la caída. es posible que suba a 0,44 (cierre gap) pero vuelva para cerrar el gap de abajo

todo con pinzas ahora mismo


----------



## mpbk (12 Feb 2014)

y las thyssenkrupp rompiendo max jojojjoj


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

¡Visca Sabadell! :Aplauso:
A ver cuando ese dinerito de los medianos se viene para los grandes, coño, hay que repartir. 

Veo que no me he perdido nada en toda la mañana. 
Volúmenos ridículos, salvo en Bankia que está distribuyendo a tope, lleva el doble de volumen que el santander :8:, ¡¡ojo a los SL!!!
Vuelvo a tener la sensación de estos días, los leoncios no sacarán la cartera hasta la apertura usana y que se acumulen noticias macro positivas.

Si todo va bien, tomaremos el café con Pepón.

(cómo os gusta jugar a la ruleta rusa con Deoleo :ouch


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

hombre, la cantidad que llevamos en deoleo los 4 que la tenemos por aquí es pequeña. de nada vale vender ahora.

llevamos otros valores también.

el objetivo de caída1 era 0.395-0.40 tras romper el rectángulo, y realizar la caída tras la divergencia: así pues, "es de suponer" que rebote un poco 

claro que cerrar el gap en 0.38 es muy goloso y la pueden tirar hasta ahí.


de 0.40 a 0,41 es un 2,25% de beneficio 
solo para tarados desesperados, por cierto


----------



## mpbk (12 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¡Visca Sabadell! :Aplauso:
> A ver cuando ese dinerito de los medianos se viene para los grandes, coño, hay que repartir.
> 
> Veo que no me he perdido nada en toda la mañana.
> ...



si alguien se acordase lo que dije del sabadell, era ganancia asegurada.....

puto amo


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora en un rato hablan desde el Banco de Inglaterra y datos de inflación. Puede ser un adelanto, ahora mismo esta es la preocupación y lo que puede modificar la política monetaria. ienso:



Por lo que acabo de leer, no parece probable la subida de tipos. El paro en UK ha mejorado más de lo previsto pero no para tirar cohetes y su moneda se mantiene estable frente a € y $.
Apuesto a que se quedarán en standby como el resto de los bancos centrales.


----------



## FranR (12 Feb 2014)

Datos del bono alemán e ipc portugués tirando abajo. A ver lo que les dura el disgusto.

Desde luego los datos son para que esto se venga abajo unos "cienes y cienes" de puntos, pero ya sabemos como es Pepón

DEFLACIONNNNN A LA VISTAAAAAA

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 12:41 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Por lo que acabo de leer, no parece probable la subida de tipos. El paro en UK ha mejorado más de lo previsto pero no para tirar cohetes y su moneda se mantiene estable frente a € y $.
> Apuesto a que se quedarán en standby como el resto de los bancos centrales.



Lo mas problable (virgencita que me quede como estoy, es lo que piensan). 

Lo que he dicho en el post anterior....los datos cocinan algo, no se si a corto 1 mes o medio 6 meses, pero la cosa se está poniendo fea en el aspecto macro. :


----------



## ponzi (12 Feb 2014)

Les debe estar cayendo la del pulpo para que quieran vender la joya de la corona

Bestinver

Entre los molinos,construccion y transmediterranea arriesgaron mas de lo que debian


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2014)

Cuando uno ajusta los stops...es como una despedida:abajo:

En fin....fue bonito soñar con la habitación del tio gilito....parece que deja de tirar estoehhh


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

Pues lo han hecho en Bankia, a ver quien la para ahora en la caída
qué hijos de puta, como han empapelado toda la mañana.


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2014)

si antes hablo.....volaron las bankia....

Recemos una oración por su alma

BANKIA
1,41-1,46 
DEP


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Datos del bono alemán e ipc portugués tirando abajo. A ver lo que les dura el disgusto.
> 
> Desde luego los datos son para que esto se venga abajo unos "cienes y cienes" de puntos, pero ya sabemos como es Pepón
> 
> ...



La deflación es un hecho, sólo se inflaciona el mercado financiero de forma artificial... hasta que no dé más de sí.
Pero este trimestre no toca crash, las medidas tomadas llevan una inercia positiva todavía.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

parece que los de bolsacanaria lo han clavado con bankia


----------



## Se vende (12 Feb 2014)

Una descripción del 90% de los valores:


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> si alguien se acordase lo que dije del sabadell, era ganancia asegurada.....
> 
> puto amo



Seguro que fue usted?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2014)

salid ratitas peponistas 

hasta el cierre del gap 9450 y aun mas pabajo esto no va a parar , soltad to el papel , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

Ayer saco el tema de Deoleo y Deoleo down. Hoy hablo de banca mediana doméstica y Bankia p'abajo.
¿Queréis algún comentario de algún otro valor? :fiufiu:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Feb 2014)

Entre Biosearch y baron de Ley, a cual veía con mayores garantías y posibilidades de crecimiento?

Ponzi que dicen los números de ambas?

Es un momento complicado,pero estoy entre enchufar a Deoleo, Bankia aprovechando el recorte o una de estas dos.

Voy a meditarlo con un vino.


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Cuando uno ajusta los stops...es como una despedida:abajo:
> 
> En fin....fue bonito soñar con la habitación del tio gilito....parece que deja de tirar estoehhh



Las plusvis para el San. 
Por cada 1000 acciones te regalan una corbata roja de tejido resistente. 

...para que si sale mal te puedas ahorcar con ella


----------



## Se vende (12 Feb 2014)

Menuda pájara que esta cogiendo bankia


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ayer saco el tema de Deoleo y Deoleo down. Hoy hablo de banca mediana doméstica y Bankia p'abajo.
> ¿Queréis algún comentario de algún otro valor? :fiufiu:



Si te atreves con Goldman Sachs...

te lo agradecería media humanidad


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

Bankia barrida? o desplome?
A mi me ha pillado ::
A puntito de volar el stop ha estado


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si te atreves con Goldman Sachs...
> 
> te lo agradecería media humanidad



Medio telediario les doy a GS 

Guankieeeeroooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Feb 2014)

Me ha saltado el SL de unas ence que tenía desde hace un par de semanas. Que desastre...

Por supueste, a partir de ahora, se espera peponismo...claro.::


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bankia barrida? o desplome?
> A mi me ha pillado ::
> A puntito de volar el stop ha estado



Despioje a cañonazos hasta los 1,3x

Madre mía, van a llenar la despensa de carne de gacela hasta reventar.


----------



## jaialro (12 Feb 2014)

Mierda puta. Se me ha escapado el corto del sp en 1817,75.


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2014)

A 2,36X saltan las sabadell compradas hoy, siendo X mayor que 6 y menor o igual a 9.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2014)

abandonad toda esperanza deliciosas gacelillas :no:


----------



## jaialro (12 Feb 2014)

señores vayan quedandose con este gráfico.


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

Al SAN parece que le han sentado bien las noticias de UK :fiufiu:
es lo que tiene ganar más en libras que en € :fiufiu:

me parece a mí o Bankia está amagando rebote?
Is it a tr...?


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

Ya decía yo que hoy era raro que tocara verde... Usanos tendiendo al bermellón.



jaialro dijo:


> señores vayan quedandose con este gráfico.



Como para no quedarse uno con el gráfico. Creo que lo han debido postear unos 247 millones de veces por aquí.


----------



## Durmiente (12 Feb 2014)

Vaya meneo que le han pegado a Bankia.

Incluso puede haber sido un buen momento para entrar...


----------



## jaialro (12 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ya decía yo que hoy era raro que tocara verde... Usanos tendiendo al bermellón.
> 
> 
> 
> Como para no quedarse uno con el gráfico. Creo que lo han debido postear unos 247 millones de veces por aquí.



ou yeah¡¡ mixxxx...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2014)

Hay que ponerse serio, oye.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

Habéis visto que viaje le han pegado al EURUSD???


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Feb 2014)

Que JRANDE P. Yo aun me acuerdo de este y me troncho entero...


----------



## Antigona (12 Feb 2014)

Jarl, como véis hoy entrar en Bankia¿? Está cayendo pero bien y soy de los que también las vendió.

Y por qué le ha dado al Ibex por tirarse a la baja si está toda Europa en verde? Me da que me voy a quedar líquido, no lo veo convencido...


----------



## Hannibal (12 Feb 2014)

En nuestro programa, "Hannibal, ¿me analizas...?", trataremos de ayudar a algunos conforeros. Ya pido perdón por el tochopost que viene encima, espero no moleste.

Aviso: este post es de consejos de inversión. Lea detenidamente esta frase: no me hago responsable de aquellos inversores que me hagan caso, todos somos mayorcitos para saber dónde invertir y si hacer caso a un desconocido de internet, o no. En caso de duda, pregunte al jato y haga lo contrario.

Este es nuestro sumario de hoy. 

A petición del usuario "...", en este primer post trataremos:
1. Zeltia
2. Tavex

Además, echaremos un vistazo a las Solarias, para ver si LCIRPM podrá dejar un buen dinero a sus vástagos aparte de un mundo mejor.

En el segundo post atenderemos las peticiones de Ane:
4. Dia
5. Prosegur
6. Cie

Sin más dilación, comenzamos.

*1. Zeltia.*

Ésta es una de las pocas empresas españolas donde I+D+i no significa Incremento (de precios), Disminución (de la calidad) e inversión (en paraísos fiscales). Aunque algo de esto supongo que también habrá.

Este valor por técnico tiene pros y contras. De estas segundas, la más clara para mi gusto es la ausencia de manos fuertes en el valor; y es que aunque hay muchos ejemplos de subidas con manos fuertes fuera, son los menos. No obstante, hay algunos factores que invitan al optimismo: por un lado, el RSI ya salió de sobreventa pero aún está por debajo de 40, por lo que aún tiene recorrido. Del ichimoku sólo una señal da venta débil, pero entiendo que esa señal que es la línea roja cortando al alza la azul, viene influida por el peponazo del 6 de enero.

Así pues, mi conclusión viene dada por el MACD. Está a puntito de darse la vuelta, pero mientras no se la dé, yo no entraría. Seguramente nos perdamos algo de subida, pero dormiremos más tranquilos, y es que cuando eso pase el precio volverá a cortar a la línea roja del ichimoku de nuevo dejando todo a favor.







*2. Tavex.*

Aquí seré breve: resistencia en 0.3 y soporte en 0,27, ichimoku muy plano, ninguno de los indicadores da entrada... pinta que seguirá casi plano, en este rango que he dicho, durante algunas semanas más. La parte positiva es que permite hacer buenas operaciones cortas, si uno entra en 0.27, pone SL en 0.26 y espera a vender en 0.30, es un 11% de plusvis. Aunque bueno, cuando se acerque a 0.30 hay que estar atento si lo rompe.







*3. Solaria*

Curiosamente, éste es uno de los ejemplos donde son los gaceléridos y no los leones los que suben el valor. Cabe destacar que hay un minigap entre 1.17 y 1.22 pendiente de cerrar.

Vayamos a los indicadores. Con la variación tan brusca del último mes, los indicadores basados en medias móviles para mí pierden fiabilidad. Buscamos pues, osciladores, y de éstos ninguno nos da entrada inmediata. Personalmente, me esperaría a ver si se dan la vuelta tanto RSI como MACD, que están cerca, pero aún no. Eso sí, de momento SL en 1,22 y habrá que irlo subiendo con el valor, porque si cae y se va a cerrar el gap, habremos tenido unas primeras plusvis y tendremos ocasión de entrar más abajo.







--------------- FIN DEL POST 1 ---------------


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Feb 2014)

Dragui al aparato y el eurusd cayendo aplomo. Malo.


----------



## amago45 (12 Feb 2014)

A que hora habla Draghi ??? 
Ajustar stops ???


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

Menudo troleo en BKIa, no me ha saltado styop por un pelo y menos mal ...


----------



## ponzi (12 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Entre Biosearch y baron de Ley, a cual veía con mayores garantías y posibilidades de crecimiento?
> 
> Ponzi que dicen los números de ambas?
> 
> ...



En Barón de ley al no tener deuda y con una posición muy importante de caja el riesgo muy bajo.

Hablando de deuda, gracias a un forero he tenido acceso a las cuentas de Ono, solo puedo decir

"Me encanta el olor a napalm por las mañanas"


[youtube]Jts9suWIDlU[/youtube]

3000 y pico millones de deuda al 8'75%


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2014)

joder fuera de sabadell de forma parcial, seguimos con las compradas a 2,20


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dragui al aparato y el eurusd cayendo aplomo. Malo.



Parece que ha terminado de caer el Euro y se queda en la zona de 1.358. 
Ha sido un movimiento brusco donde todo ha ido para abajo menos el dolar (futuros, euro, el ibex... ) 
Que estarán planeando los mamones ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (12 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> En Barón de ley al no tener deuda y con una posición muy importante de caja el riesgo muy bajo.
> 
> Hablando de deuda, gracias a un forero *he tenido acceso a las cuentas de Ono*, solo puedo decir
> 
> ...


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Feb 2014)

Las Peugeot haciendo bien su trabajo.


----------



## ponzi (12 Feb 2014)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


>



Con ese endeudamiento y pagando intereses tan altos dudo que tengan mucho margen de maniobra.Han llegado a un punto que solo pueden acabar

-Quebrado
-Opados
-Vendiendo una parte del capital

¿Quien va a sobrevivir endeudándose a casi el 9%?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2014)

pronto cundira el panico entre las filas siemprealcistas , entonces rebotaremos 

el rally bajista apenas esta comenzando y dejara tiesos a los ejpertitos :no:


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Parece que ha terminado de caer el Euro y se queda en la zona de 1.358.
> Ha sido un movimiento brusco donde todo ha ido para abajo menos el dolar (futuros, euro, el ibex... )
> Que estarán planeando los mamones ienso:ienso:ienso:



No lo sé, pero a los alemanes les importa un carajo, el DAX no cede
con saber que siguen vendiendo BMWs a los chinos se la suda el €

Chinito ¿a cuantas de éstas tenéis en nómina?¿van a las cenas de empresa?







---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 13:49 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿la CCAA de Madrid?

-------------

ánimo BME, ánimo ferrovial :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Con ese endeudamiento y pagando intereses tan altos dudo que tengan mucho margen de maniobra.Han llegado a un punto que solo pueden acabar
> 
> -Quebrado
> -Opados
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2014)

no hay miedo eh ejpertitos , ya veremos si siguen tan felices cuando estemos unos 700 pipos mas abajo :rolleye:


----------



## mpbk (12 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Las Peugeot haciendo bien su trabajo.



de nada....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Feb 2014)

Tono, no das una. O gordacas o con tortícolis, así no hay como meterles mano :no:


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, no das una. O gordacas o con tortícolis, así no hay como meterles mano :no:



lo que hay que meter es otra cosa, panolis :bla:


----------



## Krim (12 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, no das una. O gordacas o con tortícolis, así no hay como meterles mano :no:



Ya ves, seguro que si te ponen ese adefesio delante con el tanga de la foto sales corriendo aterrado.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Feb 2014)

*Hannibal, ¿me analizas...?* (parte 2/2)

Seguimos con los análisis, no sin antes recordar nuestro aviso: este post es de consejos de inversión. Lea detenidamente esta frase: no me hago responsable de aquellos inversores que me hagan caso, todos somos mayorcitos para saber dónde invertir y si hacer caso a un desconocido de internet, o no. En caso de duda, pregunte al jato y haga lo contrario.

*4. Dia*

Creo que este valor es un gran ejemplo para los que desconfían del tocomocho. Observemos qué hubiera pasado si nos hubiéramos puesto cortos, o hubiéramos vendido, cuando el precio cortó a la línea roja y al kumo (2º y 3º aviso): pues que hubiéramos ganado o dejado de perder hasta un 8%. Si somos más estrictos y buscamos ya todas las señales (ya sé que me dejo el chikou, pero no suelo hacerle caso ) el resultado sería prácticamente idéntico dependiendo del momento de salida, claro. Pero nos hubiéramos ahorrado un buen disgusto.

A día de hoy, nada ha cambiado. La perspectiva sigue siendo mala, los demás indicadores siguen diciendo que ni con un palo salvo el RSi pero más por el rebote que por otra cosa. Son 4 indicadores a 1. Conclusión: pues eso, que ni con un palo.







*5. Prosegur*

Técnicamente, no hay por donde cogerlo. El tocomocho sigue mu malamente sin una mísera señal de compra, ni siquiera débil. El RSi parece que quiere darse la vuelta, pero le cuesta. En el koncorde sólo entran gacelas al calor de los rumores. Si no fuera por el efecto espejo y porque el MACD está cerca de girarse, diría que ni con un palo, pero sin embargo no veo tampoco motivos para más caidas así que quizá sea momento de entrar porque parece claro - pero por noticias- que el valor se va a mover. Aunque esto para mí poco tiene que ver con AT 







*6. Cie*

Es un valor curioso. Lo primero que me llama la atención es que de cuando en cuando deja alguna vela con unos "palitos" muy largos, lo que significa que hay que tener cuidado con poner un SL muy ajustado si no queremos que nos saquen antes de tiempo.

Vamos con tocomocho. A favor, que el precio ayer cruzó la línea roja y se salió del kumo. Hay que controlar que esto se confirme hoy, claro. En contra, la línea azul sigue por debajo, y la nube estrecha dice que el valor tardará en despegar.

Sin embargo, en koncorde vemos entrada de manos fuertes ayer. ¿Quizá lo suban estos dias? Si fuera asi, después bajará algo casi seguro.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2014)

lo que diga el gaybrush respecto de las hembras no tiene la menor importancia , en el hvei el personal sabe de que pie cojea , a que si pechopalomo cojo :o


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Me ha saltado el SL de unas ence que tenía desde hace un par de semanas. Que desastre...
> 
> Por supueste, a partir de ahora, se espera peponismo...claro.::



pues vamos a ver si así es ::


----------



## alimon (12 Feb 2014)

Y las EZE que no despiertan. Se me vuelven a la base del canal y el volumen sigue siendo de risa.

Alguien me puede dar una segunda opinión sobre el chicharro en cuestión?


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Y las EZE que no despiertan. Se me vuelven a la base del canal y el volumen sigue siendo de risa.
> 
> Alguien me puede dar una segunda opinión sobre el chicharro en cuestión?



Yo también estoy dentro y estoy hasta el moño.
Todos los días desangrándose.
Como perdamos el 1,36... no se donde pueden llegar. Necesitamos alguna buena noticia que las levante.


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2014)

Vaya despioje me han hecho....con lo bien que pintaban las sabadell....:ouch:


----------



## FranR (12 Feb 2014)

5 minutos.....


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2014)

cerramos cortos 10150-10055 abrimos largos 

se dice despioje o despoje , en todo caso pronto sera un despojo señor paulistano :Baile:


----------



## Antigona (12 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos 10150-10055 abrimos largos
> 
> se dice despioje o despoje , en todo caso pronto sera un despojo señor paulistano :Baile:



En 10055 hay un nivel importante de soporte, verdad Sr. jato?

Podemos decir que mientras no cierre por debajo la tendencia sigue siendo alcista de rebote? Qué niveles son los que hay que vigilar por encima? Por debajo lo tengo más o menos claro, espero no verlo ::


----------



## alimon (12 Feb 2014)

Parece que hay acuerdo en Panama.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2014)

el ibex debe superar los 10250 en las proximas 2 sesiones , de no hacerlo , terminara guaneando hasta los 9300-9400 ienso:

y no me llame señor gato , MV el zahori o MV el owned , estaran bien :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (12 Feb 2014)

Sesión realmente extraña.

Todo el protagonismo para las anarrosas .......


----------



## Hannibal (12 Feb 2014)

Para los que llevais ezentis, creo que hoy mismo se va a cerrar el gap a 1,37 de hace pocos días.

Después de eso, no me atrevo a decir qué pasará; sí creo que subirá algo pero de 1.54 no pasará; quizá deberíais buscar salida en el entorno de 1.52-3


----------



## Antigona (12 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex debe superar los 10250 en las proximas 2 sesiones , de no hacerlo , terminara guaneando hasta los 9300-9400 ienso:
> 
> y no me llame señor gato , MV el zahori o MV el owned , estaran bien :Aplauso:



Y eso tan tajante?


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

olvidando en deoleo el 0,43 y en busca de 0,38


----------



## alimon (12 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Para los que llevais ezentis, creo que hoy mismo se va a cerrar el gap a 1,37 de hace pocos días.
> 
> Después de eso, no me atrevo a decir qué pasará; sí creo que subirá algo pero de 1.54 no pasará; quizá deberíais buscar salida en el entorno de 1.52-3



Gracias por su visión.Me haría palmar 2k pavos +-

Yo creo que está habiendo acumulación en los niveles de 1,37 a 1,43, despacito sin hacer ruido, a la espera de un HR relacionado con Mexico.

Pero es cierto que 1,51 y sobre todo en 1,62 tiene fuerte resistencia, ya que pasados 1,62 se iría a los 2€ sin freno.

Quiza me plantee vender media posición en torno 1,54 y volver a acumular en 1,3xx


----------



## Krim (12 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Sesión realmente extraña.
> 
> Todo el protagonismo para las anarrosas .......



Por algo en particular Sargento? Es verdad que estos últimos días parece que podrían iniciar el rebote peero...ufff, falta muchísimo para poder entrar con un poco de confianza ¿no? eso o probar "a ver si hay suerte y es la buena".


----------



## alimon (12 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> olvidando en deoleo el 0,43 y en busca de 0,38



Efectivamente, casi sin papel que la sujete a 0,40 ya.

Peligrosa se pone y golosa a la vez.

Ya veras que bonitas saltadas de SLs de gacelas en cuanto alguien venda algo a 0,395.


----------



## FranR (12 Feb 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Y eso tan tajante?



No le de coba, es un AW con final feliz cuando le hacen caso. 

Le puede llamar GG (gato gayola) o JJJ

El yanki con y sus cosas dando alas a esto. Empezaba la charla a las y 45


----------



## Hannibal (12 Feb 2014)

Mis Felgueras tienen hasta el jueves que viene para remontar, o ejecuto pérdidas (ligeras, eso sí). Último aviso.


----------



## Eurocrack (12 Feb 2014)

Joder que cachondas se han puesto las Sacyr con el anuncio de acuerdo en Panamá!!


----------



## Hannibal (12 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Gracias por su visión.Me haría palmar 2k pavos +-



Eh, eh. Yo no le haría palmar nada :no:

En 1,55, cént arriba o abajo estará el kumo cuando el valor llegue suponiendo que empiece a remontar ya. Pero es que el kumo "adelantado" dice que seguirá habiendo guano. Habrá que revisar los indicadores para entonces, pero sí pienso que 1,52 ó 53 hará de resistencia y volverá a bajar.

P.D. Vuelvo a ver de nuevo bastante verde hierba, supongo que lo de antes fue pasajero.


----------



## Antigona (12 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No le de coba, es un AW con final feliz cuando le hacen caso.
> 
> Le puede llamar GG (gato gayola) o JJJ
> 
> El yanki con y sus cosas dando alas a esto. Empezaba la charla a las y 45



A usted si le sigo porque sí suele tener fundamento lo que dice, ¿qué niveles dirías que son importantes en el ibex y qué plazo?

Porque voy con cfds y llevo intereses, igual si esto va a estar muy lateral es momento de salirme, pero no lo veo claro.


----------



## FranR (12 Feb 2014)

10162-10.058 Corto plazo. Los que. tengo. marcados en. el blog


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Efectivamente, casi sin papel que la sujete a 0,40 ya.
> 
> Peligrosa se pone y golosa a la vez.
> 
> Ya veras que bonitas saltadas de SLs de gacelas en cuanto alguien venda algo a 0,395.



ya ha tocado un par de veces


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Feb 2014)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Joder que cachondas se han puesto las Sacyr con el anuncio de acuerdo en Panamá!!



Pues los futuros del SP nii le cuento....Me falta bankia...grrrrrr


----------



## Antigona (12 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> 10162-10.058 Corto plazo. Los que. tengo. marcados en. el blog



Anda que tienes un blog y todo, a favoritos a ver qué tal resultado da. 

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 16:16 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues los futuros del SP nii le cuento....Me falta bankia...grrrrrr



Yo los veo planos a los futuros del SP :S


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Feb 2014)

Antigona dijo:


> Yo los veo planos a los futuros del SP :S




Bueno en 5 minutos han subido 4 puntejos , del 13 al 17


El señor FranR tiene de todo, relojes, blogs y un humor especial


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No le de coba, es un AW con final feliz cuando le hacen caso.
> 
> Le puede llamar GG (gato gayola) o JJJ
> 
> El yanki con y sus cosas dando alas a esto. Empezaba la charla a las y 45



no le sobra razon señol flanderERRE ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2014)




----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Feb 2014)

Primera palmada del año. Ezentis fuera. Ya no aguanto más.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Feb 2014)

ahora empezara a subir.....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues vamos a ver si así es ::



¿Como? ¿Se mete en las Ence? Me lo explique...ienso:ienso:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Efectivamente, casi sin papel que la sujete a 0,40 ya.
> 
> Peligrosa se pone y golosa a la vez.
> 
> Ya veras que bonitas saltadas de SLs de gacelas en cuanto alguien venda algo a 0,395.



Pues llevo toda la mañana con una orden de compra precisamente en 0,395 y no me ha entrado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Feb 2014)

Fran, who the fuck are you talking to??? ::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Feb 2014)

Por cierto, se sabe algo de las anarrosas?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Por cierto, se sabe algo de las anarrosas?



Que dá unos bandazos que para qué...::


----------



## FranR (12 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fran, who the fuck are you talking to??? ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Como? ¿Se mete en las Ence? Me lo explique...ienso:ienso:



Me metí allá por octubre, cuando aquí en este foro prácticamente sólo se trabajaba con chicharros.

Afortunadamente no sólo de chicharros vive el forero común.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Por cierto, se sabe algo de las anarrosas?



Que le quedan milisegundos para ponerse colorada despues de un +5% en la apertura


----------



## mpbk (12 Feb 2014)

cierro paquete dax,

ohh jiar.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Como? ¿Se mete en las Ence? Me lo explique...ienso:ienso:



entré a 2.65 creo recordar. a largo. estuve leyendo tras lo que comentó ponzi de papeleras. además de un poco renovables y que el fondo noruego está dentro.

el objetivo de caida era 2.49 cosa que vi tras reanalizarlo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> entré a 2.65 creo recordar. a largo. estuve leyendo tras lo que comentó ponzi de papeleras. además de un poco renovables y que el fondo noruego está dentro.
> 
> el objetivo de caida era 2.49 cosa que vi tras reanalizarlo.



Si. Yo tenia 2.55 de SL desde 2.67.
Perdido el 2.60 lo veo mal.
Suerte...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que le quedan milisegundos para ponerse colorada despues de un +5% en la apertura



Ahi esta,solo con unos segundos de retraso


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

espero que pare ya. por dios!!
bill hates. go go go.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Feb 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ahi esta,solo con unos segundos de retraso



La verdad es que es chicarro premiom


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

Oiga Apollo , adrenalina y emociones no le faltan tampoco se queje...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Feb 2014)

Pues las anarosas están para entrar ya mismo.... ienso:

Aunque un miedo :cook:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues las anarosas están para entrar ya mismo.... ienso:
> 
> Aunque un miedo :cook:



lo mismo pensaba yo de imtech, ence y anr.
al menos no me metí en las 3


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Feb 2014)

Hay alguna noticia que justifique la bajada de ENCE?


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Hay alguna noticia que justifique la bajada de ENCE?



bajada?

pero si lleva subiendo desde las 16.00h ::

después de lo de hoy hace replanterse la presencia y posible caída a 2,25 si pierde el 2,46 a cierre de semana, que es por donde pasa la resistencia y la subida principal


menuda oxtia en los 2 que se supone que iba a largo: ence+deoleo
miedo me entrar en bayer y tirarlo más.


creo que tengo que volver a lo que me daba dinerito más rápido y cortoplacista, a los ti-tas


----------



## mpbk (12 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cierro paquete dax,
> 
> ohh jiar.



buena salida, le queda hacer nuevos máx, el dax se va encima 10000.

el dow esta para cortos con un stop bastante bueno


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

113000000 de titulos en bankia movidos hoy menudo locuron...
y además para abajo... esperemos que despioje brutal como hicieron en SAB... pero no me huele bien, me va que me van saltasr el stop...


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

bolsacanaria analiza deoleo
BolsaCanaria .info | Deoleo anula ganancias de cinco meses en dos sesiones

Su ascenso por potencial patrón de doble suelo en zona 0.25 ha sido impresionante doblándose desde el verano pasado, pero claro, los valores siempre corrigen, siempre, tras doble techo y divergencia bajista en 0.51 la pérdida ha roto su aparente pauta de continuación que formaba.

Pero vamos tampoco es para salir corriendo las pautas de continuación rotas no implican la vuelta bajista a la fuerza de la serie, una serie es tan alcista si rompe un triangulo al alza tras un impulso precedente como si lo rompe a la baja cumple con el precio objetivo de la figura y vuelve a la tendencia alcista precedente.

Deoleo para nosotros ha hecho un gesto técnico correcto, se ha ido a por la neck (0.4) de su doble suelo en 0.25 y contra la MM200 sesiones y eso no es bajista siempre y cuando la acción reaccione al alza y el dinero haga acto de presencia para apoyar, *si no lo hace se come una corrección al 61,8% 0.35 como hay Dios.*







Fijaos como en Bolsacanaria ya desde mediados de enero dudábamos de la continuidad alcista tan vertical de la serie













y de paso un poco de:
U.S. auto industry quality slips for first time in 16 years: survey - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Desencantado (12 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bolsacanaria analiza deoleo
> BolsaCanaria .info | Deoleo anula ganancias de cinco meses en dos sesiones



*Veo deoleor...*


----------



## alimon (12 Feb 2014)

El calenton de las GAM es por algo?

A ver si me va a salir bien la entrada por primera vez :Baile::Baile:


----------



## mpbk (12 Feb 2014)

mi beneficio en las deoleoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

Desencantado dijo:


> *Veo deoleor...*



también llevo Rovi para esas rojeces anales ::

al menos palía algo el pino que me ha metido ence por el ortoleo bien lubricado


----------



## Durmiente (12 Feb 2014)

Topongo, tienes un MP


----------



## mpbk (12 Feb 2014)

volvemos a entrar dax?


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> mi beneficio en las deoleoooooooooooooooooooooooo



deja de llorar y comportate como un hombre y prepara para piramidar en 0,35

:XX:


hacía 3 años que deoleo no movía este volumen de acciones hoy. 20 millones, madre mía!

a la noche hay comunicado sí o sí a la cnmv

estamos hablando de millones de acciones en 0,40... si esto no frena el precio, apaga y vámonos bien lubricados


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Topongo, tienes un MP



No me ha llegado nada


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2014)

cerramos largos 10055-10090 y cargamos cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## mpbk (12 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> deja de llorar y comportate como un hombre y prepara para piramidar en 0,35
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...



jajajaj las llevo desde minimos sin stop, solo con el profit en 0.59...mientras no me la suspendan..


es lo que se llama suelo a largo plazo...algun dia llegará a 0.59, no tengo prisa.


----------



## Durmiente (12 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No me ha llegado nada



¿¿??

Pues entonces no funciona la cosa.

No tiene importancia. Era para comentarte que si dabas pistas sobre dónde tienes el SL.

Yo lo tengo en 1,439 y no me ha saltado por una milésima. 

Con lo poquillo que ha subido desde que te lo pregunté ya estoy en ganancias de nuevo.

Pero es que no veo clara la estrategia. No sé si quédármelas para mañana o soltarlas esta misma tarde.

Eso era en realidad lo que te quería preguntar. 

Que qué tenías pensado hacer tú.


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿¿??
> 
> Pues entonces no funciona la cosa.
> 
> ...



Entrada horrible(49) la mia por seguir el tren que no suelo hacerlo y no esperar como paulistano a superar el 50.
Mi stop en 1,41 si lo pierde palabras mayores en mi opinión aun asi no me lo han volado por 3 centesimas.
Lo de dejarlas ... cada uno verá yo he entrado porque creo que superará el 50 pero claro lo que hay por medio nunca se sabe...
Hay que asumir las victorias y las derrotas...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Feb 2014)

ROBUSTOS INDICIOS DE TECHO DE MERCADO. SP500, NYSE, NASDAQ | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

Señores parece que ahora sí, se ha tocado techo (en EEUU)


----------



## Durmiente (12 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Entrada horrible(49) la mia por seguir el tren que no suelo hacerlo y no esperar como paulistano a superar el 50.
> Mi stop en 1,41 si lo pierde palabras mayores en mi opinión aun asi no me lo han volado por 3 centesimas.
> Lo de dejarlas ... cada uno verá yo he entrado porque creo que superará el 50 pero claro lo que hay por medio nunca se sabe...
> Hay que asumir las victorias y las derrotas...



Perfecto. Esa es mi actitud. Hace años perdi en la bolsa un pastizal por cabezón y ahora vuelvo a entar mucho más "maduro" y mas "sensato". No hay que intentar ser más listo que la tendencia.

Y el consejo de paulistano vale su peso en oro. Esta mañana puse entrada en 1,502 (creo recordar) y no entró (gracias a Dios).

Ahora me he metido en 1,454 y con SL ajustadísimo en 1,439. 

Creo que las voy a dejar... no son muchas y, aunque bajaran, por aquí tienen que subir para llegar más arriba...

Eso pienso ahora. Dentro de un momento, seguro que pienso que he hecho mal.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 17:33 ----------

Las dejaré (aunque las podría vender "a mercado" en la subasta...)


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Perfecto. Esa es mi actitud. Hace años perdi en la bolsa un pastizal por cabezón y ahora vuelvo a entar mucho más "maduro" y mas "sensato". No hay que intentar ser más listo que la tendencia.
> 
> Y el consejo de paulistano vale su peso en oro. Esta mañana puse entrada en 1,502 (creo recordar) y no entró (gracias a Dios).
> 
> ...



Sal de mi mente!! 

Jaja, he vuelto a entrar también a 1.456.....

Mañana vemos.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (12 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Sal de mi mente!!
> 
> Jaja, he vuelto a entrar también a 1.456.....
> 
> ...



Chico, hay que aprender.

Y hay gente que usa buenas estrategias...

Usted por ejemplo (por lo que leo).

En cualquier caso, el que aprieta el botón de "comprar" o "vender" soy yo. No hay miserias.


----------



## Don Pedro (12 Feb 2014)

Bueno pues a mi me han echado hoy de las dos congas (BKIA y SAB), les puse un stop dinámico y se lo han cepillado. Esta noche estudiaré que hago mañana.
En cualquier caso no ha salido mal la cosa.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

el sabado:


ane agurain dijo:


> me da en este sistema chorra que llevo, que esta semana bolsasymerc y bio marcan, POSIBLEMENTE, máximos semanales. luego es posible que corrijan un poco.
> el de bio hasta es posible que fuera bastante arriba.




bueno, pues BIO ya ha marcado el máximo semanal, vamos a ver si lo estira o no. Pero la caída, que la habrá, e igual desde esta semana, debería ser igual de rápida. En los anteriores máximos semanales la vela que dejó es un hombrecolgadoinvertido.

podría subir a 1.00 y luego tirarla (o no)

Ahora BME, hoy el precio ha hecho un doji por encima todo el rato de la cuña, así que es posible que mañana y pasado peponee para romper máximos.


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2014)

Ane si no es molestia que dice kometxitxis de bkia? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 18:14 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Ane si no es molestia que dice kometxitxis de bkia?
> Mi posición es inamovible y mi stop pero me gustaria saber...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

No puedo quejarme hoy,
IBER y FERRO de nuevo a trote cochinero hacia arriba y BME varias sesiones en verde recuperando pronto los 30€.
Mi problema el SAN, dando por culo como siempre. Me dan ganas de vender el lote comprado a 6,25 y olvidarme del resto hasta que deje preñada de gemelos a la hija de Botín.



paulistano dijo:


> Sal de mi mente!!
> 
> Jaja, he vuelto a entrar también a 1.456.....
> 
> Mañana vemos....



Cuando puedas dale un vistazo al 'enorme' volumen que movió en la subasta. Lo acabo de ver y me he quedado helado, como si hubieran desaparecido las posiciones de compra. 
¿Asustaviejismo?
¿gap a lo Pandoro?

si sale mal ya sabes, a por la hija de Goirigolzarri y los condones agujereados de casa


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ane si no es molestia que dice kometxitxis de bkia?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...




kometxitxis para bankia no sé si tiene mucho sentido, pero va:

está dentro desde el 15dic

y va a seguir dentro hasta que se pierda el 1,35

lo único reseñable es que se acerca un kumo plano de muuuchos dias: se supone eso debería "frenar-atraer" (no me atrevo a llamarlo corregir) el precio ahora un poco.


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el sabado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Creo que en BIO pasará algo parecido a lo que dices. En anteriores ocasiones al dia siguiente de subidon, se ven maximos un 5% o 10% por encima y acaba cerrando en rojo, despues 3 o 4 sesiones rojas, consolidacion y nuevo subidón. Cerró en 0,92.

Yo en esta llevo un 78% y estoy pensando en:

a) SL dinamico en 0,85
b) Orden de venta a 0,99 y recomprar en los alrededores del 0,90
c) dejar que tire y a tomar por culo, antenerlas todo 2014

Que opinas Ane?


EDito e ilustro:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2014)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Feb 2014)

Pues es feo que el sp500 hoy se quede asi hoy.

El Grande de España Luis diria aquello de feo pinta con un PG de esa manera.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

hisho:

es posible que haga máximos esta semana e igual la siguiente un extásis comprador como pareces apuntar. te pongo privado, pero si miramos la proyección a largo tras la primera onda may12 + sep12 + abr13, y pensamos que esta es la segunda, nos da el 161,80 en el precio actual, luego dice: prudencia, si sigue subiendo los 1,25-1,28

pero si hacemos fibo en esta subida tendida, 22abr+17oct+20nov, nos da que el 100% era el 0,86, donde tenía techo y hoy se apoyado. así que mirando el 161,80 nos da el 1,075

privadete mejor


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues es feo que el sp500 hoy se quede asi hoy.
> 
> El Grande de España Luis diria aquello de feo pinta con un PG de esa manera.



Yo soy peronista...digo peponista  pero me estoy oliendo una golfada master class para despulgar gacelas de la grupa.

No sé, a lo mejor una corrección sana del 1% o más que haga salir a muchos de los asiduos del guano de sus aposentos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Feb 2014)

A falta de que la presencia de uno de ellos abra las puertas del ultraalcismo, dejo un detalle para que los alcistas del hilo tengamos otro arma para defendernos de los ataques bajistas.

http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=$OEXA200R&p=W&yr=1&mn=0&dy=0&id=p87822002738&a=334539307

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 19:00 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo soy peronista...digo peponista  pero me estoy oliendo una golfada master class para despulgar gacelas de la grupa.
> 
> No sé, a lo mejor una corrección sana del 1% o más que haga salir a muchos de los asiduos del guano de sus aposentos.



Las correcciones dejan de ser sanas para tornarse en placenteras segun el aceite que se pierda .

Cuidadito.


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A falta de que la presencia de uno de ellos abra las puertas del ultraalcismo, dejo un detalle para que los alcistas del hilo tengamos otro arma para defendernos de los ataques bajistas.
> 
> http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=$OEXA200R&p=W&yr=1&mn=0&dy=0&id=p87822002738&a=334539307




Vaya enlace más raro has puesto ahí. ienso:
Como me salte el antivirus la podemos armar. 
Que yo estoy muy loco.

Hoy te he hecho una pregunta profesional Chinito. Si eres tan amable, cuando puedas nos contestas.
Me atrevo a decir que a bastantes les interesará el tema.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A falta de que la presencia de uno de ellos abra las puertas del ultraalcismo, dejo un detalle para que los alcistas del hilo tengamos otro arma para defendernos de los ataques bajistas.
> 
> http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=$OEXA200R&p=W&yr=1&mn=0&dy=0&id=p87822002738&a=334539307
> 
> ...



Chinito a cuanto entro en imtech?


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

bueno, una vez que se cumple el objetivo del rectángulo y sabemos que Cargill no OPA y que Morgan estaba cortito. Ahora qué? Piramidar? que yo también estoy muy locO


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos largos 10055-10090 y cargamos cortos con tres cojones :no:



Y no podria cargarlos simplemente con atrevimiento o sin miedo...lo de los tres cojones ya esta mas visto que el tebeo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Vaya enlace más raro has puesto ahí. ienso:
> Como me salte el antivirus la podemos armar.
> Que yo estoy muy loco.
> 
> ...



Que pregunta? El enlace? 
Busca $OEXA200R aqui StockCharts.com - Simply the Web's Best Financial Charts




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Chinito a cuanto entro en imtech?



A 2,1 mekelianos.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues es feo que el sp500 hoy se quede asi hoy.
> 
> El Grande de España Luis diria aquello de feo pinta con un PG de esa manera.



Todavía queda sesión. De todas formas mañana tenemos Yellen Party otra vez así que igual da más motivos para peponear.
También sería normal un respiro después de subir casi un 4% en los últimos cinco días.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 19:27 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Vaya enlace más raro has puesto ahí. ienso:
> Como me salte el antivirus la podemos armar.
> Que yo estoy muy loco.
> 
> ...



Sr. Tono,
Le recomiendo encarecidamente que se desinstale ese antivirus. 
Le da mas penas que alegrías.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que pregunta? El enlace?
> Busca $OEXA200R aqui StockCharts.com - Simply the Web's Best Financial Charts
> 
> 
> ...



nombres raros de webs


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2014)

No termino de ver que le falla al therapistfinder...yo lo veo la mar de elegante ienso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bueno, una vez que se cumple el objetivo del rectángulo y sabemos que Cargill no OPA y que Morgan estaba cortito. Ahora qué? Piramidar? que yo también estoy muy locO



A ebro le quedan menos de 70M de acciones, cuando paren de vender miramos que hacemos. Supongo y es una suposición que intenta llevarlo lo mas abajo para colocar el 5% o lo que le quede a alguien (a mercado no pueden empapelar tanto) 
Otra cosa es el 18% que tiene bankia y donde lo coloquen.... 

Pero bueno que si vas a largo, lo importante son los números de la empresa y que si alguien lanza opa no te saquen a precio bajo..


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que pregunta? El enlace?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



aquí, puede extenderse lo que quiera sobre el tema no nos aburrirá. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-mal-de-nuevo-post10966950.html#post10966950



Robopoli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tengo buenos antivirus y muy bien configurados, lo que le digo a chinito es de broma (en su enlace puedo entrar, tras copiar y pegar obviamente ya que no lleva la etiqueta htlm)
lo que me pasó el otro día con el enlace de Ane es debido a que en esa página en concreto hay malware (supongo que los magufos de la web no entienden mucho de administrar páginas). 
Más bien yo aconsejaría, si a vosotros no os salta, pensar que tenéis las defensas un poco relajadas.
Tengo F-secure en el PC y Kaspersky en los portátiles (el mío, el de mi mujer y el de mi hija, ya ves que frikada de casa habito) En todos ellos he comprobado que los antivirus han detectado el peligro de esa web denegándome el acceso.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> A ebro le quedan menos de 70M de acciones, cuando paren de vender miramos que hacemos. Supongo y es una suposición que intenta llevarlo lo mas abajo para colocar el 5% o lo que le quede a alguien (a mercado no pueden empapelar tanto)
> Otra cosa es el 18% que tiene bankia y donde lo coloquen....
> 
> Pero bueno que si vas a largo, lo importante son los números de la empresa y que si alguien lanza opa no te saquen a precio bajo..





yo es que lo veo cada vez más claro


CUANDO EBRO VENDÍA, la acción también subía. Esto no es más que una figura técnica de rotura de rectángulo y doble techo que se nos cae encima además avisada por una divergencia, lo que han aprovechado algunos para sacudir con cortos.

Vamos a esperar a los resultados en Febrero para ver si además de dar más o menos los mismos beneficios se quitan de verdad un 25% de la deuda, y se estabilizan los precios de origen.


----------



## tarrito (12 Feb 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No termino de ver que le falla al therapistfinder...yo lo veo la mar de elegante ienso:



not sure if trolling or ... :

rapist - traducción de español - Diccionario Inglés-Español de bab.la


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> not sure if trolling or ... :
> 
> rapist - traducción de español - Diccionario Inglés-Español de bab.la



Si...pero es que entonces la misma palabra therapist es malsonante de por si,no es la combinacion de palabras el problema ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si...pero es que entonces la misma palabra therapist es malsonante de por si ienso:



de reipist Vs zerapaist


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> aquí, puede extenderse lo que quiera sobre el tema no nos aburrirá.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-mal-de-nuevo-post10966950.html#post10966950
> 
> ...




Ammmmm.

Hubo alguien que decia no se que de un tal concesionario Guar....eri que en su seccion de clasicos montaba videos con stripers, tras ver unas fotos posteadas en este hilo. Quizas sea una leyenda. O no.:fiufiu:

Es todo por el cerebro del hombre. Si no es suficiente un coche to reshulon para llamar su atencion, se pone a una mujer de buen ver semi desnuda y et voila.

Y hablando de bolsa, que mal el sp500 que mal :´(


----------



## bertok (12 Feb 2014)

Esas anarrosas que perracas que son ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Feb 2014)

Sargento deje el cadaver por un momento, que mientras llega el desfibrilador tiene tema en el catacrock.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

sobre usanos:
CBMXW: Summary for CombiMatrix Corporation- Yahoo! Finance

Day's Range:	8.90 - 30.00
52wk Range:	0.05 - 30.00


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

Plug Power peponeando +6.27% otra vez. 
Magic después de presentar unos resultados espectaculares cayendo -1.41% pero vamos... una joyita de empresa por fundamentales que tiene un potencial impresionante. 
Después de ver los resultados de hoy me estoy planteando dejarlas este año ienso:


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2014)

arg el SP, dónde estás pepón cuando se te necesita.....


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2014)

salvanos pepon :ouch: gacelillas esperanzadas , ya vendra pandoro a salvaros


----------



## Hannibal (12 Feb 2014)

Escuchado ahora mismo en onda cero: en Venezuela la producción de coches ha caído un 85% respecto a enero 13. Toyota ha cerrado directamente.

Biba la himprezorah!


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sobre usanos:
> CBMXW: Summary for CombiMatrix Corporation- Yahoo! Finance
> 
> Day's Range:	8.90 - 30.00
> 52wk Range:	0.05 - 30.00



El que haya comprado a 30$ tiene que estar encantado de la vida ::


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> El que haya comprado a 30$ tiene que estar encantado de la vida ::



imagina el que puso 1.000 pavos a 0,05 hace unos meses.

600.000 dollars


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> imagina el que puso 1.000 pavos a 0,05 hace unos meses.
> 
> 600.000 dollars



No es mal negocio no.
Eso si para venderlas con tan baja capitalización tiene que ser una fiesta


----------



## Chila (12 Feb 2014)

Es el problema que tienen estos valores...

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 21:39 ----------

Te he enviado un privado Robopoli, pero lo podemos hablar por aquí.
Le preguntaba por SpaceX. 
¿saldrá a mercados algún día?
¿y el tema del grafeno, alguno se lo ha mirado? Está muy verde aún como material, ¿no?

Ps: Grandes esas BIO. Yo me quedo hasta el euro, mínimo.


----------



## bertok (12 Feb 2014)

Bueno, bueno ....

Las ANR se han hecho un reversal del 10% intradiario y con un volumen que dobla la media.

Las cifras de negocio son horrorosas y todo cae a doble dígito.

Le queda mucho sufrimiento todavía


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2014)

Y pensar que la anarrosa ha tenido el detalle de dar la oportunidad de salir honorablemente en la apertura...no salgo,que me pierdo el subidon,deja correr las ganancias,aguanta...::::


----------



## bonobubble (12 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sobre usanos:
> CBMXW: Summary for CombiMatrix Corporation- Yahoo! Finance
> 
> Day's Range:	8.90 - 30.00
> 52wk Range:	0.05 - 30.00



que barbaridad, quien la hubiera cogido!

es una empresa de diagnosticos prenatales y temasde salud relacionados con el embarazo...por analisis geneticos


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

bonobubble dijo:


> que barbaridad, quien la hubiera cogido!
> 
> es una empresa de diagnosticos prenatales y temasde salud relacionados con el embarazo...por analisis geneticos



grifols compró una de por aquí así: progenika


----------



## bertok (12 Feb 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y pensar que la anarrosa ha tenido el detalle de dar la oportunidad de salir honorablemente en la apertura...no salgo,que me pierdo el subidon,deja correr las ganancias,aguanta...::::



El carbón usano va camino a la demolición.

Si las próximas elecciones las ganan los demócratas ..... cuidado con las bancarrotas.

Sólo puede salvarlo un republicano.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Es el problema que tienen estos valores...
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 21:39 ----------
> 
> ...



Te contesté aquí ienso:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-226.html#post10963843

El grafeno todavía no lo he visto en profundidad la verdad. Haciendo un escaneo rápido parece que ya está algo burbujeado y me da la sensación de que son valores realmente especulativos que no tienen negocio real detrás *todavía*.
A lo mejor alguien de por aquí ha visto algo más de grafeno?


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El carbón usano va camino a la demolición.
> 
> Si las próximas elecciones las ganan los demócratas ..... cuidado con las bancarrotas.
> 
> Sólo puede salvarlo un republicano.



Entiendo que lo del cara o cruz ya paso a la historia...nos decantamos claramente por la cruz ::

Me tienen harto,creo que en breve asumo la pasta perdida y las mando donde amargan los pepinos (dicho con elegancia)

Toma ya,cerrando en minimos como un campeon...despues de tocar el 5,60


----------



## bertok (12 Feb 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Entiendo que lo del cara o cruz ya paso a la historia...nos decantamos claramente por la cruz ::
> 
> Me tienen harto,creo que en breve asumo la pasta perdida y las mando donde amargan los pepinos (dicho con elegancia)



No.

Seguirá siendo un cara o cruz pero espero que sea mucho más abajo.


----------



## Chila (12 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Te contesté aquí ienso:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-226.html#post10963843
> 
> ...



Ahora te leo, la clave es entrar en estos valores pronto.
SpaceX no cotiza, se dedican a diseñar cohetes para exploración espacial.
Si algún día entran a mercado, ahí me verán.

Me miro las canadian y magic.
Gracias.

Ps: Ojos antes que cerebro, salto del caarbón. Yaa volveremos si eso más adelante.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 22:22 ----------

Esto os gustará a algunos: Coach y el nuevo cl?sico,Tendencias.-Econom?a y empresa Expansi?n.com
Coach y el nuevo clásico

Coach y el nuevo clásico,Tendencias.-Economía y empresa Expansión.com


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Como os mola la matraca eh??? que sangre ni que pollas?
> 
> Cuanto mundo os queda jovenzuelos, cuando salgan canas en las pelotas vereis las cosas desde otro angulo.
> 
> ...




Muy bueno, y no puedo por menos que reponder, aunque con la gran tardia...

Deje la que la pretuberancia juvenil (quien no ha menos que 35 en las medidas nos ha dado la imaginacion que por menos gratuita es).

Cuando joven era miraba con admiracion a los "viejos" que a mi buena inspiracion y buenos "modales" daban a la busqueda de concimiento... ahora ... y con suerte los veo que me den inspiracion de los nuevos modales deen.

Cual quiebra con nocturnidad y alevosia ... a valores con menos de 0,33 nos deen, aprendieron os jovenzanos que no todo era pradera en los pastos de los mercados...

Cuantas alevosias y desperpentos he sembrado, y con alta ulmildad me resigno .... (intradais a vivir os dejo ... y admiro en mi, la holgada cuenta). Que sin os, no os bendiveradia.

PD: os sigo leyendo, piraton y Fran, si yo tuviese sus anios y usias mi conissssimientos, dios mio!!! que yegariamos alto. Aunque no lo necesitais, pongo por diohhh!! por testigossss.


----------



## darwinn (12 Feb 2014)

Soy un poco pesado, sigue alguien en Amper? yo es la única que mantengo en plan juego de casino.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Feb 2014)

::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

Recórd histórico en las ventas de Rioja


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Por cierto... como le va al "jato" lo deje cuando entre en el SP en 1744? ... Como que he hecho el trimestre.

Sigo en Eon muy muy muy gordo, y esta espero que por lo menos vaya a 14,8 (si no habra que cambiar planes).


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Recórd histórico en las ventas de Rioja



Mañana todos a comprar Barón de Ley 
El consumo interno dobla aún las exportaciones pero el día que les de a los chinos por darle al rioja :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Mañana todos a comprar Barón de Ley
> El consumo interno dobla aún las exportaciones pero el día que les de a los chinos por darle al rioja :Baile:



oiga, que también tenemos Rio y Cvne 

Rioja además puede pintar más o menos bien, hoy da una pequeña divergencia alcista, pero ojo que viene de fallo de segunda. si no para en 5.00 se va a 4.77


----------



## ponzi (12 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Ahora te leo, la clave es entrar en estos valores pronto.
> SpaceX no cotiza, se dedican a diseñar cohetes para exploración espacial.
> Si algún día entran a mercado, ahí me verán.
> 
> ...



Sobre *ANR*

-Primer año con un free cash flow negativo, era la unica que estaba aguantando el tipo pero al final han pisado la lona
-Esta reduciendo de forma muy significativa su gasto en Capex, asi que no todo es malo

Foundation Coal/Alpha Natural Resources [7-30-09] - Current Report

*Coach*

La nueva versi?n de Coach | Tendencias | EL MUNDO

Hay mucha expectación por su nuevo fichaje, *Stuarts Vevers*, viene de LVMH, el olimpo del cuero. A poco que lo haga bien y yo creo que tiene bastantes probabilidades debería ser un importante revulsivo para la marca

[YOUTUBE]W7UN-MtUTyo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Z20MmHacJkQ[/YOUTUBE]

Stuart Vevers's debut for Coach at New York Fashion Week - Telegraph



ane agurain dijo:


> Recórd histórico en las ventas de Rioja



Y en este escenario tenemos a Baron de Ley con 170 mill entre efectivo y renta fija, toda una posición de lujo para afrontar cualquier plan de expansión

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/BDL-Baron_de_ley

Tomen un buen vino y disfruten de la vida

[YOUTUBE]IZWGzRmyEWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> oiga, que también tenemos Rio y Cvne
> 
> Rioja además puede pintar más o menos bien, hoy da una pequeña divergencia alcista, pero ojo que viene de fallo de segunda. si no para en 5.00 se va a 4.77



Ya pero yo estoy en BDL y me interesa mucho más que compren acciones de esta gran empresa o


----------



## bertok (12 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Sobre *ANR*
> 
> -Primer año con un free cash flow negativo, era la unica que estaba aguantando el tipo pero al final han pisado la lona
> -Esta reduciendo de forma muy significativa su gasto en Capex, asi que no todo es malo
> ...



Este San Valentín, un bolsito a las señoras .... no me seáis ratones joder.

Y por supuesto ..... que sea Coach ::::::


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Mañana todos a comprar Barón de Ley
> El consumo interno dobla aún las exportaciones pero el día que les de a los chinos por darle al rioja :Baile:



Desde que el campechano ya no sale temporadas de caza fuera de España, las bodegas riojanas están que tiemblan porque no dan a basto.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Feb 2014)

Ahora se puede incorporar lo del vino, el chiste que hacía un bodeguero samanieguense, copio y pego "actualizando". No sé si los datos son correctos o no, pero valen para resumir la historia 




Si en enero de 2007 hubieses invertido 200.000 euros en acciones de RBS , uno de los mayores bancos del Reino Unido, hoy tendrías ¡1500 euros!

Si en enero de 2008 hubieses invertido 200.000 euros en acciones de ANR, un gigante del sector carbonifero, hoy tendrías ¡900 euros!

Si en Julio de 2008, hubieses invertido 200.000 euros en acciones de Codere, hoy tendrías ¡200 euros!

Si en enero de 2008 hubieses gastado 1.000 euros en Remirez de Ganuza tinto de RIOJA (en vino, no en acciones de ningún grupo) y te hubieses bebido todo y vendido solamente las botellas vacías, ¡hubieras disfrutado estos 6 años y 199.050 euros en la cuenta!

---------- Post added 12-feb-2014 at 16:45 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Este San Valentín, un bolsito a las señoras .... no me seáis ratones joder.
> 
> Y por supuesto ..... que sea Coach ::::::



Dejese! que compren chocolates y bombones! a ser posible de Natra 



Janus dijo:


> Desde que el campechano ya no sale temporadas de caza fuera de España, las bodegas riojanas están que tiemblan porque no dan a basto.



Campe es más de CVNE, desde que palmó Egizabal


----------



## FranR (12 Feb 2014)

Que jrande el Hombre mosca!!!:Aplauso::Aplauso:::::


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Desde que el campechano ya no sale temporadas de caza fuera de España, las bodegas riojanas están que tiemblan porque no dan a basto.



Son lingotazos sanos


----------



## Tono (12 Feb 2014)

Pirata esa noticia de Zerohedge es gol de señor.
A finales del mes pasado, y gracias a la seguridad jurídica que está caracterizando al gobierno últimamente, se cambió una norma de la noche a la mañana para que en caso de quiebra de varias radiales ruinosas el estado pasara a ser el primero en cobrar en detrimento de banca acreedora, tenedores de bonos, constructoras y demás. 
Lo recuerdo porque afectaba a ferrovial y le emplumaban unos cuantos millones en pérdidas. EL tema está recurrido de momento, pero como siempre el estado gana tiempo ya que tiene las arcas vacías.

Y la subida de Sacyr por lo que veo es basada simplemente en rumores, Panamá ha dado una semana más para que presenten soluciones o se vayan por donde vinieron pero sin ceder un ápice. 
Cuidado con las tentaciones que estos días por volatilidad puede dar entradas... pero no salidas. El único canal que sigue es el de Panamá, no el que marca por AT.


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2014)

vamos calentando motores.

[YOUTUBE]Ilt_1oFatQo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Ri3iFRWOCXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El carbón usano va camino a la demolición.
> 
> Si las próximas elecciones las ganan los demócratas ..... cuidado con las bancarrotas.
> 
> Sólo puede salvarlo un republicano.




Ganar dinero en bolsa no es fácil. Y no es fácil porque uno suele comprar en la euforia y entonces el techo ya lo tienes encima de la cabeza.

Hay que comprar en el pánico, con la sangre en la calle y en los foros, con las empresas en el punto de mira y con todo el mundo pensando que se vienen abajo.

Y entonces, cuando un ANR valga 4,xx o incluso 3,xx, comprar.

Loco, loco, esta usted loco. 

:no:


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Que jrande el Hombre mosca!!!:Aplauso::Aplauso:::::



Y de Usted SEÑOR, que de verdad "se le" agradece. Veremos que nos dan los dias siguientes, que de verdad se ven emocionantes .... pero que mucho....


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Este San Valentín, un bolsito a las señoras .... no me seáis ratones joder.
> 
> Y por supuesto ..... que sea Coach ::::::



Stuarts Vevers viene del olimpo de los bolsos

Loewe


A poco que haya aprendido un 10% de lo que se hace en Loewe me doy por satisfecho, cortan cada trozo de piel de la forma mas meticulosa que os podáis imaginar.

Min 17:00 y 25:20

[YOUTUBE]W7UN-MtUTyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (13 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ganar dinero en bolsa no es fácil. Y no es fácil porque uno suele comprar en la euforia y entonces el techo ya lo tienes encima de la cabeza.
> 
> Hay que comprar en el pánico, con la sangre en la calle y en los foros, con las empresas en el punto de mira y con todo el mundo pensando que se vienen abajo.
> 
> ...



Es en lo que estoy, mientras siga por debajo de la DT de largo plazo no hay nada que hacer.

Confío y creo en la supervivencia del coal usano, también creo que ganarán los republicanos y también creo que haré un x6 de media con BTU y ANR.

::::::

Aguanten el culo prieto, coño ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

Después de ser atrapado por la divergencia macd-rsi oleaginosa, me he puesto a mirar así de ese pelo, y he encontrado una del tamaño de Ohio en Atresmedia y otra con RSI en Baron de Ley y Bio.

Otras de máximos en Caixabank-Bankia-Acx-EADS-Elecnor-Enagas-Jazz

Y Prosegur-Bayer y las mencionadas que parecen que ya empiezan terminar la corrección tras la divergencia.




por si alguien lleva alguna, que eche un ojo y valore


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Este San Valentín, un bolsito a las señoras .... no me seáis ratones joder.
> 
> Y por supuesto ..... que sea Coach ::::::



Sargento, aclare la mente.

Si es *amor * de verdad.... Mejor, mucho mejor Loewe

Si es por negocio puede ser un Coach

No se si el CEO que dice Ponzi será capaz de hacer algo como el bolso amazona ( no puedo ponerle la foto desde aqui, lo siento)


----------



## sinnombrex (13 Feb 2014)

Dejenme que traiga este post de elecnor del dia 28 de enero:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/10863022-post5283.html

En principio se ha cumplido la parte menos optimista y ha llegado a la resistencia de 11,70, la pena es que no he podido mirar las posiciones vendedoras que habia en ese entorno.

Sigo siendo optimista y espero verla en 12,50 en no mucho tiempo, aunque puede que tenga algun bache por el camino y sobre todo ver que pasa con el 11,70. 

Palabra de gacela novata (para que no me hagais caso).


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Sargento, aclare la mente.
> 
> Si es *amor * de verdad.... Mejor, mucho mejor Loewe
> 
> ...



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuart_Vevers

6 años ha estado en Loewe

El fue el que relanzo las ventas de Amazona y el que le dio un toque de modernidad

http://luxetigers.com/2012/08/09/lo...s-on-house-signatures-marc-jacobs-and-horses/

Una gran marca como Loewe depende de un gran equipo, no se hasta que punto Vevers podrá trasladar toda la eficiencia de Loewe a Coach pero desde luego ya ha demostrado mucho talento.


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Es en lo que estoy, mientras siga por debajo de la DT de largo plazo no hay nada que hacer.
> 
> Confío y creo en la supervivencia del coal usano, también creo que ganarán los republicanos y también creo que haré un x6 de media con BTU y ANR.
> 
> ...



be careful con la película que la hemos visto muchas veces, sube un día el 20% y otro otro tanto y después da miedo a una corrección. Sigue subiendo y uno se queda en la barrera. Es lo que les ha pasado a la gran mayoría con el negocio solar no hace tanto por mucho que se cantó en directo.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

Toneladas de oro intervenidas y 164 detenidos por blanqueo de capitales. Las Provincias

algún forero metido en el ajo?


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Toneladas de oro intervenidas y 164 detenidos por blanqueo de capitales. Las Provincias
> 
> algún forero metido en el ajo?










NO ¿PORQUE?


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

*Estamos hablando de 164 detenidas *


y 6,5 toneladas.... eso cuanta pasta es??????


La Polic?a se incauta de 6,5 toneladas de oro y plata en la macroperaci?n de las tiendas de oro,Valencia.-Econom?a y empresa Expansi?n.com



venía de lejos:
La investigación sobre Oro Direct llega en plena crisis de las tiendas de compraventa
La PolicÃ­a registra empresas de compraventa de oro en varias...
La Polic?a desarticula una macrored de tr?fico de oro y blanqueo de capitales - abcdesevilla.es


----------



## burbujito1982 (13 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> be careful con la película que la hemos visto muchas veces, sube un día el 20% y otro otro tanto y después da miedo a una corrección. Sigue subiendo y uno se queda en la barrera. Es lo que les ha pasado a la gran mayoría con el negocio solar no hace tanto por mucho que se cantó en directo.



Pero todavía no ha llegado el momento de entrar, ¿o sí?

La verdad es que la apuesta por ANR (por el carbón en general) no es de mi gusto ("ecologetamente" hablando), pero peor sería que la alternativa fuera la nuclear.


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Pero todavía no ha llegado el momento de entrar, ¿o sí?
> 
> La verdad es que la apuesta por ANR (por el carbón en general) no es de mi gusto ("ecologetamente" hablando), pero peor sería que la alternativa fuera la nuclear.



Depende de cuánto estés dispuesto a aguantar si pulir la posición. Cuando esté en 20 usd ......................


----------



## burbujito1982 (13 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Depende de cuánto estés dispuesto a aguantar si pulir la posición. Cuando esté en 20 usd ......................



para mí la apuesta sería a través de ING sin stop-loss y sin comisiones de mantenimiento. 

Comprar 1000-2000 anarrosas y que sea lo que el "dios-mercado" quiera. 

Prefiero "jugármelos" ahí antes que sustituir mi viejo coche por un Dacia ;-)


----------



## amago45 (13 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II









---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 08:03 ----------

Comentario de J.L. Cava 

La zona de los *1.825* actuó como resistencia durante la sesión de ayer. Y probablemente seguirá haciéndolo en los próximos días. Si el S&P 500 tiene fuerza, debería, al menos, alcanzar los máximos previos. 

Ahora bien, si el S&P 500 no fuese capaz de superar el 1.825 y finalmente *perforase el 1.810*, sería un claro signo de debilidad y abriría el camino hacia la zona de los *1.620*, si bien la zona de los 1.700 frenaría el retroceso al menos por un tiempo. 

*La zona 1.800-1.810 es un soporte significativo*. Por ahí pasa precisamente la media de 50 sesiones. Y si es perforado, muy probablemente muchos sistemas de especulación activarían una señal de venta. 

Es un momento delicado que exige nuestra atención. Seguimos pensando que el S&P 500 está desplegando una gran pauta correctiva y si no es capaz de superar los máximos previos, confirmaría nuestro escenario y, por lo tanto, faltaría por desplegarse una onda C con un objetivo mínimo en el 1.700. 

En conclusión, nos vamos a fijar en el soporte de la zona 1.800-1.810. Mientras el S&P 500 se mantenga por encima, alcistas a corto plazo. Por el contrario, la perforación de esa zona sería un claro signo bajista. Es preciso ver el 1.850, si el S&P 500 va a continuar subiendo


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

Carlos María decía anoche que salgamos del ibex. 

y Ponte (Cortal Consors): Vienen ca?das en el Ibex, pero no hay que salir del mercado


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ola que azei peponistas 

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 08:44 ----------

peponistas o peronistas ? ienso: 

que no cunda el panico , ya si eso en los 9300 :rolleye:


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

Buenos días


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

Buenos días,
Hoy es San Rogelio o que? Vaya pinta que tienen los futuros :ouch:


----------



## Maravedi (13 Feb 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> para mí la apuesta sería a través de ING sin stop-loss y sin comisiones de mantenimiento.
> 
> Comprar 1000-2000 anarrosas y que sea lo que el "dios-mercado" quiera.
> 
> Prefiero "jugármelos" ahí antes que sustituir mi viejo coche por un Dacia ;-)



Ing no cobra comisiones esté mes en el mercado americano,están que lo tiran ::


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Hoy es San Rogelio o que? Vaya pinta que tienen los futuros :ouch:



Usted podría intentar estar un día calladito a ver que tal se comporta el mercado :XX:

Incluso le permito si quiere para pasar el rato que vaya nombrando en voz alta el nombre de nuestros ministros a ver que ocurre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Ing no cobra comisiones esté mes en el mercado americano,están que lo tiran ::



Ya podrian los tios perros implementar SL....

Lo mismo compro 1 anarrosa entonces ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Algas (13 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Y la subida de Sacyr por lo que veo es basada simplemente en rumores, Panamá ha dado una semana más para que presenten soluciones o se vayan por donde vinieron pero sin ceder un ápice.
> Cuidado con las tentaciones que estos días por volatilidad puede dar entradas... pero no salidas. El único canal que sigue es el de Panamá, no el que marca por AT.



Buenos días,


yo sí llevo SCYR, y creo que es buen momento para tenerlas. Con stop ajustado eso sí... si tal ya vengo a por el owned.::


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Usted podría intentar estar un día calladito a ver que tal se comporta el mercado :XX:
> 
> Incluso le permito si quiere para pasar el rato que vaya nombrando en voz alta el nombre de nuestros ministros a ver que ocurre.



:8: pero si yo soy el muso del siemprearcisshhhhmo...
En cualquier caso aquí van un par de sugerencias para meterle unos cortos en los próximos días:













Respecto a este otro señor:







Es el Bankia de los ministros. Si no le han fundido ya es porque es un ser de luz protegido así que siempre largo.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

cerramos cortos 10090-10025 y abrimos largos sensuales :no:


----------



## Maravedi (13 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya podrian los tios perros implementar SL....
> 
> Lo mismo compro 1 anarrosa entonces ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Yo voy a tirar la casa por la ventana y voy a pillar 10 :XX: juraría que me ha parecido leer ene el correo que si han puesto SL


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Feb 2014)

Buenos días

Pero comi estan las cabezas, que es eso de poner ministrks a las 9 de la mañana


Vaya mal fario. Si quereis que suba postear bellos Pepones y si quereis que baje pues apolineos Pandoros.

Si siguen con tan mal gusto les subo fotos de bolsos de Tous


----------



## Tono (13 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.
Hoy toca baño de humildad.
...y de guano

Algas, acertando y saliendo rápido en Sacyr puede sacársele algo de jugo, habrá una semana de alta volatilidad.
A medio/largo plazo está hundida. Si la echan de Panamá malo y si sigue lo tendrá que hacer asumiendo pérdidas milmillonarias. Es lo que a mí me parece, así como comentario de bar.



bertok dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:no::no::no:

No es lo mismo tener el culo prieto que tenerlo apretado. :no::no::no:

Podría poner unos ejemplos gráficos pero estoy tomando el cafelito y como que no...


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2014)

Topongo me saltaron las sabadell....2,20-2,365......not bad8:

Nos quedamos en bankia....ienso:


Buenos dias a todos incluidos trolles y gatos


----------



## James Bond (13 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Yo voy a tirar la casa por la ventana y voy a pillar 10 :XX: juraría que me ha parecido leer ene el correo que si han puesto SL




Pues yo que tengo algún que otro valor en mercado americano no me deja poner SL...


----------



## Hannibal (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Después de ser atrapado por la divergencia macd-rsi oleaginosa, me he puesto a mirar así de ese pelo, y he encontrado una del tamaño de Ohio en Atresmedia y otra con RSI en Baron de Ley y Bio.
> 
> Otras de máximos en Caixabank-Bankia-Acx-EADS-Elecnor-Enagas-Jazz
> 
> ...



¿Cómo es eso de la divergencia Macd-RSI? ¿Qué relación hay entre ambas? ienso:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Feb 2014)

Alguien dispuesto a entrar en Deoleo si toca los 0,35 ?


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

de Carlos María:

Ence, si no frena en 2,45 euros se complica mucho la situación pues perdería el canal creciente de medio plazo. Manos fuertes comprando ante el pánico de los pequeños inversores. Puede ser compra ante los primeros síntomas de rebote en la zona aludida. RSI en sobreventa, muy débil.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

Por cierto, hoy a las 14:30 dan datos usanos de ventas minoristas. 
A las 16:00 Yellen en directo dándolo todo.
Esto lo interpreto como que lo que pase hasta las 14:30 será papel mojado y podrá cambiar sustancialmente en cualquier dirección.
Aparte de esto sobre valores más concretos Himax da hoy resultados. No es que vaya a influir el mercado pero llevo dentro desde los $9 y espero que hoy le den otro empujoncito para arriba. Si no probablemente me saldré y recogeré plusvis que yo creo que tampoco esta mal para unos pocos mesecillos 
Cisco putapénicamente como siempre y despeñándose para no variar. Creo que le quedan dos telediarios en el DJIA. De hecho no se que cojones hace todavía listado ahí.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien dispuesto a entrar en Deoleo si toca los 0,35 ?



de momento está para intradías


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

vamos peponistas comprad por ejpain :Baile:


----------



## docjones (13 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Hoy toca baño de humildad.
> ...y de guano
> 
> ...



Técnicamente por donde andarian los SL? Estoy dentro de SACYR desde las catacumbas (1,06)


----------



## bertok (13 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Hoy toca baño de humildad.
> ...y de guano
> 
> ...



Todavía no ha pasado nada pero en los niveles actuales del culibex, bastan un par de velotes rojos en TF diario para que los culitos comiencen a florecer ...


----------



## Tono (13 Feb 2014)

Voy a hacer la calle.

Mantengan sus prietos culos bien apretados y aguanten que no se pierdan los 10000.







---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 09:38 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy a las 14:30 dan datos usanos de ventas minoristas.
> A las 16:00 Yellen en directo dándolo todo.
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece que he leído que se suspende por culpa de una nevada o algo así.


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien dispuesto a entrar en Deoleo si toca los 0,35 ?



Algunos quitamos el SL ayer al medio día y pusimos orden de compra a 0,395 que no entro. Hoy la mantengo por si acaso.

Estando ahora mismo en perdidas pienso en aumentar la posición, me esta afectando el síndrome "son bajadas sanas" ::


----------



## Hannibal (13 Feb 2014)

Tengo liquidez y no tengo ni repajolera idea de qué comprar. 

Espejo sólo me lo da Ence, que no pienso entrar por aquello del cuchillo cayendo y tal. Y de lo demás, es que no me da señal de entrada fiable nada del hvei. Creo que es buen día para quedarse fuera, al menos por mi parte.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto...
Yellen Senate Testimony Delayed as Snowstorm Nears Washington - Bloomberg


----------



## napartarra (13 Feb 2014)

Curioso como intercambian posiciones sabadell y bankia, es lo de ayer pero al revés.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Feb 2014)

Lo que es desesperante es Imtech.

N se cuántas semanas lleva así ya. Es cierto que en la gráfica de los últimos 6 meses se observa una tendencia alcista, pero menudo aburrimiento.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Feb 2014)

que opinais de la posible salida a bolsa de la embotelladora de Coca Cola en España???

Marcos de Quinto: "La embotelladora de Coca-Cola saldrá a bolsa en España tras el ERE" - elEconomista.es


----------



## mpbk (13 Feb 2014)

joer que tonto, me ha saltado el stop del oil, ayer estuve apunto de meterle cortos con un stop de 20 pips al dow que no me hubiese saltado.....un buen viaje de corrección se ha pegao.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Feb 2014)

Si nadie lo dice ya lo digo yo.


----------



## ... (13 Feb 2014)

Al final he podido salir de Grupo Tavex incluso con beneficios 

Por cierto, gracias Hannibal por los análisis del otro día.


----------



## Galifrey (13 Feb 2014)

Guanos días,

Hannibal, Ane o alguno de los que os manejáis bien con gráficas, ¿como veis CAF?


----------



## tesorero (13 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si nadie lo dice ya lo digo yo.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

Guano premium! Lo único que tengo verdes son las Baron de Ley y las Groupe Gorge que siguen pegándose con los 21€. A ver si los superan bien y vamos al siguiente nivel de reeeeewardddddd!!!!


----------



## Se vende (13 Feb 2014)

Los osos están muy cómodos en el IBEX: 



Spoiler


----------



## Xiux (13 Feb 2014)

Eon contra corriente, algunas news eléctricas? 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (13 Feb 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Guanos días,
> 
> Hannibal, Ane o alguno de los que os manejáis bien con gráficas, ¿como veis CAF?



Pues que tiene mala pinta. Si aplicamos el fibo de la subida, debería parar en 347.6x; si aún así no para, la próxima parada serían los 329.5x. De momento nada indica ni una mínima recuperación, aunque algún rebote siempre puede haber, claro.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Feb 2014)

el gato se ha puesto largo, no??


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Guano premium! Lo único que tengo verdes son las Baron de Ley y las Groupe Gorge que siguen pegándose con los 21€. A ver si los superan bien y vamos al siguiente nivel de reeeeewardddddd!!!!



Algunas apuestas de Metavalor y Bestinver


Goupe Guillin

Baron de Ley

Imperial Tobacco

Corticeira

Exor

Manutan

DirectTv

Clear media


----------



## Durmiente (13 Feb 2014)

Me ha saltado el SL en Bankia.....

Cabritos....

Venga. Ya puede subir.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Algunas apuestas de Metavalor y Bestinver
> 
> 
> Goupe Guillin
> ...




Exor la tenía en el punto de mira pero nunca he llegado a entrar directamente aunque creo recordar que la llevo indirectamente en Bestinfond. 
¿Has probado a generar tus propios filtros para cazar valores por fundamentales o en general vas directamente vas a fondos?


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Exor la tenía en el punto de mira pero nunca he llegado a entrar directamente aunque creo recordar que la llevo indirectamente en Bestinfond.
> ¿Has probado a generar tus propios filtros para cazar valores por fundamentales o en general vas directamente vas a fondos?



Exor la tienes en Bestinfond,ademas es de sus principales apuestas

Sí, claro que miro valores a mano.Algunos de mi cata personal

Pirelli

Henkel

Adidas

Lorillard

Tabaqueras

Bic

Danone

Y en su dia tambien hable de gas,rep,ibe,eon y las telecos

No pongo Imtech porque también la llevan metavalor y bestinver, ademas que por sus características objetivas habría que englobarla en una categoría propia

Imtech

de las ultimas

Coach

Lo que ocurre que a los niveles que esta el mercado tener una cartera medianamente diversificada supone un gasto considerable en comisiones por eso como no quiero tener solo 2-3 valores prefiero optar por los fondos


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Sí, claro que miro valores a mano.Algunos de mi cata personal
> 
> Pirelli
> 
> ...



Si. El tema de las comisiones puede llegar a ser una buena sangría si no se controlan las entradas y salidas.
De todas formas a mí me gusta complementar los fondos con smallcaps donde es más raro que se metan fondos por una cuestión de volumen.
Para cazar valores en mercado americano utilizo finviz. Para el resto del mundo intento usar ft pero no termina de convencerme como funciona. 
A lo mejor algún día sería interesante compartir ideas de filtros que podemos aplicar para escoger valores. Yo estoy intentando afinar constantemente mis métodos y "creo" que estoy empezando a conseguir resultados más o menos consistentes para superar el mercado. También es cierto que no se como funcionaran estos métodos en mercados bajistas aunque el sentido común me dice que deberían funcionar igualmente.
En cualquier caso siempre es agradable dejar un poquito a un lado el pintacolorea para hablar algo de value investing


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

hay miedo eh gacelilas


----------



## mpbk (13 Feb 2014)

k abrimos largos dax y dow?

ya me ha saltado el puto stop del oil.....pa que lo habria puesto, stops de mierda

mira como se escapan la rwe jajaja, todo ha hecho suelo y esta todo alcista


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Feb 2014)

Bueno, ayer canté mi primera palmada. Hoy he salido de natraceutica con ganancias, pocas, pero ganancias, ya estaba harto. Ahora a subir.
Entro en Tubacex a 2,90. A ver si pasa lo que tiene que pasar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Feb 2014)

yo ayer hice el idiota en salirme de Tubacex para meterme en Bankia....


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si. El tema de las comisiones puede llegar a ser una buena sangría si no se controlan las entradas y salidas.
> De todas formas a mí me gusta complementar los fondos con smallcaps donde es más raro que se metan fondos por una cuestión de volumen.
> Para cazar valores en mercado americano utilizo finviz. Para el resto del mundo intento usar ft pero no termina de convencerme como funciona.
> A lo mejor algún día sería interesante compartir ideas de filtros que podemos aplicar para escoger valores. Yo estoy intentando afinar constantemente mis métodos y "creo" que estoy empezando a conseguir resultados más o menos consistentes para superar el mercado. También es cierto que no se como funcionaran estos métodos en mercados bajistas aunque el sentido común me dice que deberían funcionar igualmente.
> En cualquier caso siempre es agradable dejar un poquito a un lado el pintacolorea para hablar algo de value investing



Es una buena herramienta

Yo ahora procuro centrarme mas en sectores que o bien son bastante mas rentables que la media o donde es muy dificil que entre nueva competencia. Sobre todo intento entender que y como lo hacen.

Os voy a poner un ejemplo, hace tiempo un forero me comento esta empresa. Financieramente van genial y estan a precio de derribo

Magnachip

Pero no entiendo que y como lo hacen


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

Ence en positivo, si no lo veo no lo creo. Si aguanta verde hoy, deja un martillo que marca un posible final de caída


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2014)

Bueno, pues SL en bankia colocado un poco por debajo del mínimo de hoy y que sea lo que el gato quiera....:Baile:


tio masclet, de tubacex me han hablado muy bien de sus gestores


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

bankia a cerrado el tremendo gap 1,40 ahora solo guaneara hasta dios sabe donde :abajo:


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Feb 2014)

La ponían con posibilidades los de Renta4 hace unos días. Creo que decían que, por encima de 2,98 podría buscar el 3,7. Como tenía líquido de las dos ventas, pos p'adentro.


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que opinais de la posible salida a bolsa de la embotelladora de Coca Cola en España???
> 
> Marcos de Quinto: "La embotelladora de Coca-Cola saldrá a bolsa en España tras el ERE" - elEconomista.es



Habra que mirar sus cuentas y a que precio sale

Si no se compran caros son negocios bastante buenos

Cocacola enterprises

Femsa

Coca-Cola Bottling


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ence en positivo, si no lo veo no lo creo. Si aguanta verde hoy, deja un martillo que marca un posible final de caída



Aun tiene que subir bastante para que me plantee volver a entrar.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Es una buena herramienta
> 
> Yo ahora procuro centrarme mas en sectores que o bien son bastante mas rentables que la media o donde es muy dificil que entre nueva competencia. Sobre todo intento entender que y como lo hacen.
> 
> ...



En este caso conocer en detalle que hacen y si hay buena barrera de entrada es complicado. Son semiconductores al más bajo nivel y este tipo de empresas es siempre dificil valorarlas salvo que tengan una entrada de pedidos gordos o compra de acciones de algún Apple, Google, etc. como ha pasado con Himax.
Si te soy sincero yo tampoco me obsesiono muchísimo con saber exactamente que hacen y si es complicado competir, si el resto de parámetros está bien (fuerte crecimiento en los últimos 5 años, buenos márgenes, poca deuda). En general creo que son buenas pistas y es la única forma de entrar en ciertos sectores con algún criterio objetivo (por ejemplo el caso de las farmas)

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 12:12 ----------

Por cierto, buen movimiento el de bankinter hoy después de llegar a perder casi un 2%!


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> En este caso conocer en detalle que hacen y si hay buena barrera de entrada es complicado. Son semiconductores al más bajo nivel y este tipo de empresas es siempre dificil valorarlas salvo que tengan una entrada de pedidos gordos o compra de acciones de algún Apple, Google, etc. como ha pasado con Himax.
> Si te soy sincero yo tampoco me obsesiono muchísimo con saber exactamente que hacen y si es complicado competir, si el resto de parámetros está bien (fuerte crecimiento en los últimos 5 años, buenos márgenes, poca deuda). En general creo que son buenas pistas y es la única forma de entrar en ciertos sectores con algún criterio objetivo (por ejemplo el caso de las farmas)
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 12:12 ----------
> ...



Hay cosas que son sencillas de entender

Todo el mundo sabe que es el tabaco o como funciona un retailer.
Tambien puedes equivocarte pero si es un negocio que puedes bajar a la calle y verlo el grado de desconocimiento baja de forma considerable.

Como para el 25 imtech siga a estos precios vuelvo a entrar

Imtech

El 18-3 es presentación de resultados


----------



## amago45 (13 Feb 2014)

Otro ejercicio de value investing de JAZZTEL, esta vez de elEconomista

El negocio de Jazztel ya no conserva recorrido en bolsa salvo si llega una opa - elEconomista.es


----------



## IRobot (13 Feb 2014)

Mi primer post. Sobre fondos por si lo encontráis interesante:

Mejores fondos de inversión de renta variable española en el 2º semestre 2013 - Rankia


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Depende de cuánto estés dispuesto a aguantar si pulir la posición. Cuando esté en 20 usd ......................



mola tu nuevo avatar

por cierto, de donde sacas los avatares


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Mi primer post. Sobre fondos por si lo encontráis interesante:
> 
> Mejores fondos de inversión de renta variable española en el 2º semestre 2013 - Rankia



Muy buen ojo, ya con Bestinver y metavalor me has ganado

Los March ademas de invertir bien suelen arriesgar poco.

Para Europa habría que añadir a Josep Prats de Abante


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

Increible la pirueta de Bankinter! Ya está en verde y BME va camino de...
Lo que no se es que coohhhhhones pensé el día que me metí en Castufónica :ouch:

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 12:35 ----------

Comcast va a adquirir Time Warner Cable. 45.000 millones de dólares. ¿¿¿Será por pasta???
Premarkets: Cable merger tops the bill - Feb. 13, 2014


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Feb 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Mi primer post. Sobre fondos por si lo encontráis interesante:
> 
> Mejores fondos de inversión de renta variable española en el 2º semestre 2013 - Rankia



bienvenido al hilo


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Guano premium! Lo único que tengo verdes son las Baron de Ley y las Groupe Gorge que siguen pegándose con los 21€. A ver si los superan bien y vamos al siguiente nivel de reeeeewardddddd!!!!



Es un buen negocio solo que no tienen visibilidad por su endeudamiento y equipo gestor,cualquier otra empresa llega a pasar 10 años lo que ha tenido telefónica y ya estaría quebrada.

Si no hace mas locuras Alierta de aquí a 2-3 años debería volver a los 14,5

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 12:39 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Increible la pirueta de Bankinter! Ya está en verde y BME va camino de...
> Lo que no se es que coohhhhhones pensé el día que me metí en Castufónica :ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 12:35 ----------
> ...



Ya puestos que lancen una OPA por la que lleva Metavalor

DirectTV


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Feb 2014)

Parece que el mercado ya se sabe que ayer me tiraron de Ence. Ahora para arriba...¡Viva! ::::


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Feb 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Mi primer post. Sobre fondos por si lo encontráis interesante:
> 
> Mejores fondos de inversión de renta variable española en el 2º semestre 2013 - Rankia



Bienvenido, si es con buen humor toda aportación se agradece


----------



## Tono (13 Feb 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Mi primer post. Sobre fondos por si lo encontráis interesante:
> 
> Mejores fondos de inversión de renta variable española en el 2º semestre 2013 - Rankia





vmmp29 dijo:


> bienvenido al hilo



O bienvenida.
de momento no sabemos si el robot es He, She or It.:cook:

Robot póngase un avatar o nunca superará el grado de troll. 
Con un avatar zombie puede llegar a Sargento,
con una morena/rubia/pelirroja puede ascender hasta donde usted quiera



La página Finviz.com también creo que es de lo mejorcito de Internet. De vez en cuando me doy un paseo para ver todos sus indicadores. Como de momento no me atrevo a salir de las fronteras patrias sólo es un pasatiempo, pero ofrece una muy buena visión de lo que hay más allá del charco.

Que mal se pone todo de cara al viernes, no me gusta un pelo la sesión o se vuelve a los 10000 pronto o comemos guano todo el finde.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

MV tambien da la bienvenida al nuevo " miembro "  del hvei


----------



## mpbk (13 Feb 2014)

hasta aqui la mierda correccion dax y dow.


largos ..


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> O bienvenida.
> de momento no sabemos si el robot es He, She or It.:cook:
> 
> 
> ...



En dos minutos se puede hacer un filtrado sobre miles de compañias básandose en aspectos fundamentales o técnicos. 
Una pena que no haya algo así para Europa porque de verdad creo que aquí podemos tener verdaderas joyitas pero cuesta muchísimo más encontrarlas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Feb 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Mi primer post. Sobre fondos por si lo encontráis interesante:
> 
> Mejores fondos de inversión de renta variable española en el 2º semestre 2013 - Rankia



8:

Todos con Matilde. Si señor. Alierta campeon 0,27 merkels bpa en el trimestre.

Alierta Alierta Alierta es conojundo como Alierta no hay ninguno.:XX:


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2014)

Me da a mi que bankia está como cuando cotizaba en 1,38-1,39....ibex guaneando bien y ella se mantenía en esa zona.


Ahora igual, ibex guanenando y ella en verde en sus 1,44-1,46.


----------



## Tono (13 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Bienvenido, si es con buen humor toda aportación se agradece



los hay que somos malmumoraos, gruñones y más desconfiados que un gitano en un desfile de la Guardia Civil y aquí seguimos 
de todo tiene que haber en la viña de Calopez.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

BME getting green! Ahora solo falta que las matildes sigan el movimiento arcishhhhta que ha marcado Bankinter y BME y se pongan verdecicas.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 13:15 ----------




Tono dijo:


> los hay que somos malmumoraos, gruñones y más desconfiados que un gitano en un desfile de la Guardia Civil y aquí seguimos
> de todo tiene que haber en la viña de Calopez.



No hombre! Pero si usted cuando no es poseido por su antivirus es bastante agradable!


----------



## Topongo (13 Feb 2014)

Y las Sabedell Robopoli y las Sabadell... A verr si hacen un Bankinter... aunque poca pinta tienen, de todas formas para los Sabadelianos hasta no perder el 30 no hay que preocuparse, esto es una corrrección "sana" despues de lo de ayer... o eso espero...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2014)

Entro, más malo (enfermo) que pegarle a un padre, veo que el ibex guanea y el dax peponea y me voy a casa con una dulce sonrisa en el rostro.

Porque veo que el ibex guanea
a la vez que el dax peponea
Oh sorpresa supina!
Pandoro tras la esquina!

Vigorosos verdes brotes
pregonan en televisión
no me sean zotes
cuidado con su cipotón.

Pandoro está con ganas,
en pleno ojete calor
te clava por las mañanas
que es cuando sienta mejor.

Vas de la mano del tio botas, 
pero en acto de crueldad
romperá tu castidad
metiéndote hasta las pelotas

Bien amargo es el destino,
para la gacela que quiebre
o le perfore un pepino
JODER! tengo fiebre!




:ouch:


----------



## Tono (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> BME getting green! Ahora solo falta que las matildes sigan el movimiento arcishhhhta que ha marcado Bankinter y BME y se pongan verdecicas.



Ayer decía Ane que por AT o chichimoko, no recuerdo, se iría a máximos.

Con mi calculadora casio y sumando los volúmenes que ha movido e 5 sesiones de este mes, me sale que lleva un 50% más de dinero ingresado que el año pasado. Lo cual me parece un indicador más fiable que los semáforos de colores.

sumo todo centimito a centimito para que no me la metan en mi prieto culo (a la vez que apretado por la desconfianza congénita gallega de mis genes)


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

Por cierto, hoy tiene pinta de que voy a tener otra monoconga con Plug Power. 
No digo ná!


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Me da a mi que bankia está como cuando cotizaba en 1,38-1,39....ibex guaneando bien y ella se mantenía en esa zona.
> 
> 
> Ahora igual, ibex guanenando y ella en verde en sus 1,44-1,46.



Bien, se mantiene pero :´(Quiero que suba,,:´´(quiero mis plusvis Garrigorri


----------



## tarrito (13 Feb 2014)

Pirataaaaa!!!
eso con que melodía casa??

no la ubico :

un rap ienso: :


como haga esto es horario de trabajo, espero que sea su propio jefe, porque si noooo :no:
:XX:


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entro, más malo (enfermo) que pegarle a un padre, veo que el ibex guanea y el dax peponea y me voy a casa con una dulce sonrisa en el rostro.
> 
> Porque veo que el ibex guanea
> a la vez que el dax peponea
> ...



Yo llevo tres días con fiebre arriba fiebre abajo pero todavía no me ha dado por hacer poemas al Ibex.
Creo que iré al médico antes de que eso ocurra


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Feb 2014)

@DON


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @DON



Subame esas szu que se van a 18 otra vez


----------



## Tono (13 Feb 2014)

Venga, que podemos darle la vuelta

*Mala chispa te parta 
o mujer bigotuda te dé Dios
a tí, boca sucia, Pirata,
con neuronas podridas, de Ron*


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Bien, se mantiene pero :´(Quiero que suba,,:´´(quiero mis plusvis Garrigorri



Ajetreo, hoy o mañana vemos los 1,50 otra vez8:


Me apuesto una cena con su hija:fiufiu::XX::8:


----------



## Tono (13 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ajetreo, hoy o mañana vemos los 1,50 otra vez8:
> 
> 
> Me apuesto una cena con su hija:fiufiu::XX::8:



¿Ajetreo es la mujer de Goirigolzarri?:8:


----------



## Topongo (13 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ajetreo, hoy o mañana vemos los 1,50 otra vez8:
> 
> 
> Me apuesto una cena con su hija:fiufiu::XX::8:



Venga ostias que me pillaron en 49

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (13 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ajetreo, hoy o mañana vemos los 1,50 otra vez8:
> 
> 
> Me apuesto una cena con su hija:fiufiu::XX::8:









ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Bien, se mantiene pero :´(Quiero que suba,,:´´(quiero mis plusvis Garrigorri



¿Sabe que ese post por la ley de Pandoro-Dildo*t*, hace que la acción haga justamente lo contrario, verdad?

::


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2014)

No es lo que parece, malpensados.


Por cierto, ayer hubo redada en el famoso HOT, habrá que buscar otro sitio para la celebración de los 11.200.


No, no es lo que parece....:XX::XX:


Lo ha puesto un amigo en el facebook.....curiosoienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Subame esas szu que se van a 18 otra vez



Es una accion haciendo lo que espero sea un suelo, son tiempos de volatilidad. Lo importante es que frene la caida y no pierda los 17 euros. No es una accion en tendencia ni mañana sacara un nuevo item que haga doblar su cotizacion en un par de meses. Fue muy significativo el velon del dia de su presentacion, los resultados acompañan la idea que el precio de la accion esta por encima de su cotizacion actual. 

Al tiempo le pido tiempo, que el tiempo me da. Es como otra e.on, piano piano.


----------



## Tono (13 Feb 2014)

BME ya ha puesto las largas 
y Ferrovial está a puntito, a puntito

puede haber reversal :fiufiu:
gato póngase corto ya


----------



## tarrito (13 Feb 2014)

naaahhh, tranquilo, cada 2x3 la lían y todavía dura

Investigaci?n Drogas | INID - Instituto de Investigaci?n de Drogodependencias. UMH


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No es lo que parece, malpensados.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, ayer hubo redada en el famoso HOT, habrá que buscar otro sitio para la celebración de los 11.200.
> ...





Que le dijo a su mujer cuando llego tarde del cuartel?, comente comente.


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2014)

Celebremos algo que me da que duran poco.....

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 13:37 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que le dijo a su mujer cuando llego tarde del cuartel?, comente comente.



Me ha recordado a esto chinito:


Jaime, te olvidaste otra vez!
- De que, Alejandra?
- ¡Hoy cumplimos 5 años de casados!
- Pe… pe… pero querida, ¿cómo me voy a olvidar de eso?
- Quiero que me lleves a cenar, a ver un buen espectáculo y a bailar.
- ¡Justamente eso era lo que tenía planeado!
- Bueno, quiero que me lleves a "Fase 2".
- ¿Queeee? ¿Estás loca? ¡Eso es un night club!
- ¡Jaime! ¡Quiero que me lleves ahí y punto!
Y fueron… Apenas llegaron, el valet parking dijo:
- Buenas, cómo le va caballero? ¡Que bueno verlo otra vez!

La mujer saltó sorprendida:
- ¿Qué dice este? ¿Que qué bueno verte otra vez? ¿Has venido antes?
- ¿Yoooo??? ¿Pero estás loca? ¿A este night club? Les dicen a todos lo mismo. Estos lugares son así.

Llegaron con el portero:
- Señor Linares… !Que gusto!
- Te dijo Señor Linares… ¡Te conoce!

- ¿Ehhh?… Y como no me va a conocer, si este tipo trabaja en el edificio de mi oficina. Es el electricista del
edificio.

Ya adentro, los recibió Alex, el gerente:
- ¡Cómo está Licenciado Linares! La mejor mesa, como siempre, ¿verdad?.
- ¿Este también es electricista en tu oficina Jaime? ¡Te voy a matar!
- No, no… este señor me conoce porque es el que me vendió la Ford Explorer que te compré.
- Jaime, me estás…
En ese momento apareció la vendedora de cigarrillos:
- ¡Mi Reeeeeeeeyy! ¿Te doy tu tabaco Cohíba? …
La cigarrera se puso el habano entre los pechos:
- ¡Méteme la manita, mi amor, y saca tu habanito!

Alejandra estaba a punto de matar a su marido cuando se apagaron las luces. Jaime y su mujer se sentaron y empezó el espectáculo. Apareció una mujer súper sensacional que empezó a hacer un strip-tease. Cuando se quedó solo en tanguita se acercó a la mesa de Jaime y, cariñosísima, le preguntó a toda la concurrencia:

- Y ahora, ¿quien me va a sacar la tanguita?
Todos los presentes gritaron a coro:
- ♫¡Se ve… se siente… Linares con los dientes!♫, ¡Se ve, se siente, Jaime con los dientes!♪

Alejandra no aguantó más. Salió corriendo y se metió en un taxi. Jaime la siguió dentro del vehículo. La mujer empezó a pegarle y trató de arrojarlo fuera.

- ¡Eres el hijo de la chingada mas grande de toda la historia!
Alejandra se sacó un zapato e, histérica, comenzó a pegarle en la cabeza y a gritarle groserías. En esas el taxista se dio la vuelta y dijo:
- Mire que hemos llevado putas locas Don Jaime… ¡Pero como esta, ninguna!

:XX::XX::XX::bla:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Celebremos algo que me da que duran poco.....



*facepalm*

Cada día estamos más cerca de los foros de invertia, shurmanos y ositos con destellos que nunca.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Feb 2014)

@PAU Mis dies. :XX::XX:


----------



## Tono (13 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muy bueno.
pero empiezas a contarlo en una cena y no acabas hasta los chupitos

En la redada los que tenéis pase VIP salisteis por la puerta de atrás, no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Pirataaaaa!!!
> eso con que melodía casa??
> 
> no la ubico :
> ...



Ayer con la fiebre me cargué una máquina de un gritón de euros. Hoy, con más fiebre, por suerte la he conseguido arreglar y los huevos han vuelto a su hogar escrotil.

Así que, *fuck work * y me voya casa a ver pelis de ninjas.



Tono dijo:


> Venga, que podemos darle la vuelta
> 
> *Mala chispa te parta
> o mujer bigotuda te dé Dios
> ...



*Ey, ey, más despasio!
Es usted un artista,
por desgracia un siemprealcista
con reloj Casio.

Las mujeres con bigote
son amigas de piratas,
no tus chicas con cipote
escondido entre las patas.*


----------



## tarrito (13 Feb 2014)

Duelos de raperos en batallas hasta la humillaci?n | Madrid | elmundo.es

peleaaa peleaaa :Baile:
peleaaa peleaaa :Baile:

:XX:


----------



## Xiux (13 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Subame esas szu que se van a 18 otra vez



que ha pasado con las eléctricas?

E.on no cae como el DAX, y está en verde


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Cada día estamos más cerca de los foros de invertia, shurmanos y ositos con destellos que nunca.




perdón, me había olvidado que aquí sólo vale poner gifs guanosos:bla:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

poetas con mucha clase :Aplauso:



:abajo:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2014)

Y ya llega el gato,
Terco como un mulo,
ya le ha puesto culo
como un abrevadero de patos


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## rbotic_myth (13 Feb 2014)

Negras Tardes a todos.... os hablaron alguna vez de los Días Negros?

S2s gatoadictos!


----------



## Tono (13 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Duelos de raperos en batallas hasta la humillaci?n | Madrid | elmundo.es
> 
> peleaaa peleaaa :Baile:
> peleaaa peleaaa :Baile:
> ...



:no::no::no:

se empieza por dedicarle versos al pirata
y se acaba compartiendo mudas en la mesilla

pirata+poeta+_todastienendefectos_= X^manflower


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2014)

rbotic_myth dijo:


> Negras Tardes a todos.... os hablaron alguna vez de los Días Negros?
> 
> S2s gatoadictos!




Registrado el año pasado y se estrena con un mensaje aquí, hoy y ahora:Aplauso:


Robotic....dónde están sus 12.000 para diciembre de 2013???


Cuente, cuente....que aquí más que de día negros sabemos de hombres negros, de sonrisa tranquilizadora, eso sí....)


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2014)

rbotic_myth dijo:


> Negras Tardes a todos.... os hablaron alguna vez de los Días Negros?
> 
> S2s gatoadictos!



Jueves, 13 de Febrero de 2014

Bonita fecha para comenzar un CRACK


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2014)

Buenas a los poetas, bitrolles y asiduos a lugares de pecado y perdición.

GUANOOOOOOOO


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Aun tiene que subir bastante para que me plantee volver a entrar.



de 2,45 a 2,62


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

como mola el duelo de faperos


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Feb 2014)

rbotic_myth dijo:


> Negras Tardes a todos.... os hablaron alguna vez de los Días Negros?
> 
> S2s gatoadictos!


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> de 2,45 a 2,62



Para mi esta semana debe de cerrar por encima de 2,80 para mirarla con otros ojos.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

aun no tendremos guano del bueno , no hasta llegar a los 10250 , puede que incluso los 10450 ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Feb 2014)

Hablando del SP. Viene un poco guanoso ¿No?


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2014)

rbotic_myth dijo:


> Negras Tardes a todos.... os hablaron alguna vez de los Días Negros?
> 
> S2s gatoadictos!



No pero de agujeros negros si sabemos bastante.

Dentro de estos cuerpos estelares tenemos al famoso ojo de gato que no ojos, ya me entiende.








Aquí lo tiene, parecido a la bandera de Japón, es como un agujero negro que todo se lo traga....hasta 1000 puntos de ibex. Ni Stephen Hawking encuentra explicación a tamaño fenómeno.

Aguantamos largos bajistillas


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hablando del SP. Viene un poco guanoso ¿No?



Ya se ha comentado muchas veces ese gráfico pero aprovecho y pego un enlace de justo el día de hoy.

El crash de 1929 y 2014: una analogía con muchas diferencias | Acciones de Bolsa


----------



## mpbk (13 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hablando del SP. Viene un poco guanoso ¿No?



jajaja el dow tiene que superar los 21000....

sigan asi...:bla:


----------



## Tono (13 Feb 2014)

Al próximo que vuelva a poner la gráfica comparativa del 29 en cualquiera de sus versiones le enviaré a mi abogado para que le meta una denuncia de 4 tomos por todo el orto

y de canto


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No pero de agujeros negros si sabemos bastante.
> 
> Dentro de estos cuerpos estelares tenemos al famoso ojo de gato que no ojos, ya me entiende.
> 
> ...



aguantas largo como los bajistillas flander ? ienso: abrazas la iglesia cortilarguista :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> :no::no::no:
> 
> se empieza por dedicarle versos al pirata
> y se acaba compartiendo mudas en la mesilla
> ...



Si, cultivo la poesía
y no solo cuando me aburro,
Pues con las chicas es garantía
de mojar bien el churro.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Feb 2014)

TONO, lo vere el sabado 1 por Xinzo???, si puedo ire disfrazado de bankia


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

usa se pone a tono


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aguantas largo como los bajistillas flander ? ienso: abrazas la iglesia cortilarguista :8:



Tu sabes que no GG (gato gayola),sabes mi hestratejia y para eso entras a diario a mi blog "sesual"


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

hasta que el estocastico en diario no llegue a los 80 aprox , aqui no habra guano del bueno y lo mas probable es que lo lleven a los 10450 para el vencimiento del 21 ienso:


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, cultivo la poesía
> y no solo cuando me aburro,
> Pues con las chicas es garantía
> de mojar bien el churro.
> ...



Lord Byron, le veo hoy sembrado ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Feb 2014)

Una pregunta de Ence...ahora sale en todos los lados, la HDGP.

Encuentro Digital: Joan Cabrero, analista de Ágora AF para Ecotrader. - 13/02/14 - elEconomista.es


> #1 Buenos días. Análisis con gráfico de Ence. Gracias
> 
> 
> Hola amigo@,
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

ese gráfico es logarítmico, usando uno lineal, ha rebotado JUSTO en 2,46 que es el soporte de la tendencia.

Trázelo usted y verá la explicación del rebote

Espero que el analisto se fije a la noche al cambiar el gráfico 


Pero aún poniendolo como lo tiene, si trazas abanico de fibo, justo también da el soporte de una línea ahí. No se ha esmerado mucho 



"espero"


y en velas japonesas, tras 3 cuervos negros, de momento tenemos una vela envolvente alcista...

y según ichimoku...

tono tiene que estar flipando


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

No me a parecido verlo por aquí, nuevo Vigia de Blai5 para PRT 10


Vigía para PRT


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Feb 2014)

Fran estos no bajan más ni a tiros...............


----------



## napartarra (13 Feb 2014)

Hay comentarios muy asustantes por aqui.

Que sepan que no les voy a vender a Uds. mis Bankias ni mis Sabadelles.

(La cotización de ENCE es como del crack del 29)


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran estos no bajan más ni a tiros...............



Han formado un suelo semanal por técnico, que está costando, pero una vez roto, la vaselina mentolada correrá cual champagne en fiesta gayer.


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entro, más malo (enfermo) que pegarle a un padre, veo que el ibex guanea y el dax peponea y me voy a casa con una dulce sonrisa en el rostro.
> 
> Porque veo que el ibex guanea
> a la vez que el dax peponea
> ...



Pirata, es ustec muy jrande. Literatura de la buena en el hilo.


----------



## niko07 (13 Feb 2014)

Es que se mire como se mire es guano seguro:XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

Deoleo tiene pinta de sacudir otra oxtia en breve, agárrense. De momento todas las estrecheces han sido para abajo. Y ENCE lo mismo... y ACX


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Han formado un suelo semanal por técnico, que está costando, pero una vez roto, la vaselina mentolada correrá cual champagne en fiesta gayer.



¿Mentolada? ¿De ahí el ojete-frescor?


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Mentolada? ¿De ahí el ojete-frescor?









Es la recomendada en estos casos. Precios especiales para los del HVEI35


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2014)

Bertok, ahorita si!

http://yts.re/movie/Antisocial_2013_1080p

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Feb 2014)

Cuanto rojo en las pantallas. Sera por lo de san valentin.


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2014)

Voy a comer no sean malos y suban esto. Veremos el invento que han hecho hoy con naranja amarga y Güiski de malta para la carne.

Espero no seguirles luego acompañados del señor roca.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Feb 2014)

Descuide MMjr estamos tirando hasta de los ahorros de los niños para levantarlo...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Feb 2014)

Esas bankias están pidiendo una nueva conga.

Con el recorte de ayer ya estoy dentro.

Up!!


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

Ustedes son un poco cabroncetes. Estoy en urgencias descojonao con sus comentarios y no se van a tomar en serio mis dolencias.
Buenísimo la pomada "Caber cabe" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Deoleo tiene pinta de sacudir otra oxtia en breve, agárrense.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)




----------



## LCIRPM (13 Feb 2014)

Solaria cierra la fábrica de Puertollano: 213 trabajadores irán a la calle - elEconomista.es

Brotes verdes, ayudas al I+D ¡Una mierda!

Otra más


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Feb 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

Esto es un guanofako! Hoy acabamos en verde!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Feb 2014)

que aun no es viernes, hansias


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Solaria cierra la fábrica de Puertollano: 213 trabajadores irán a la calle - elEconomista.es
> 
> Brotes verdes, ayudas al I+D ¡Una mierda!
> 
> Otra más



-3,5% hoy, a ver lo qué pasa

y por supuesto, ánimo a los currelas


no hemos comentado que un fondo de Dubai ha denunciado al gobierno


----------



## rbotic_myth (13 Feb 2014)

Bueno, decir que no pude recuperar mi anterior nick... y decir que los Días Negros están a la vuelta de la esquina... y me temo que no estáis preparados para ello! 

En fin... años siendo guaneros... y ahora con la que se avecina os veo muy echaos palante!

S2s


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Feb 2014)

Pero ya es juernes.

Rompan los cerditos de sus hijos que falta menos para el verde.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

rbotic_myth dijo:


> Bueno, decir que no pude recuperar mi anterior nick... y decir que los Días Negros están a la vuelta de la esquina... y me temo que no estáis preparados para ello!
> 
> En fin... años siendo guaneros... y ahora con la que se avecina os veo muy echaos palante!
> 
> S2s


----------



## Namreir (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> -3,5% hoy, a ver lo qué pasa
> 
> y por supuesto, ánimo a los currelas
> 
> ...



;Leeros alguna vez un balance

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={04f99231-624a-41b4-a19e-885a9c50c829}

Con el volumen de deudas y las cifras de negocio que tiene se hace harto dificil vislumbrar como podra seguir existiendo a futuro. 

El inmobilizado material supoe el 70% de sus activos en balance.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 16:01 ----------

Eso si, estovapa'rribamarcaespaña.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Feb 2014)

rbotic_myth dijo:


> Bueno, decir que no pude recuperar mi anterior nick... y decir que los Días Negros están a la vuelta de la esquina... y me temo que no estáis preparados para ello!
> 
> En fin... años siendo guaneros... y ahora con la que se avecina os veo muy echaos palante!
> 
> S2s









Nos vamos a los 3000. Los niños y matilderos primeros para los botes.


----------



## Namreir (13 Feb 2014)

Como el ECB no inyecte un buen chute el enfermo se va a morir.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

En USA estamos chocando con el 1810, como no lo pasemos y fallemos mucho......


----------



## Namreir (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> En USA estamos chocando con el 1810, como no lo pasemos y fallemos mucho......



La mano magica de la nueva presi lo llevara por encima de los 2.000 puntos.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ;Leeros alguna vez un balance


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy tiene pinta de que voy a tener otra monoconga con Plug Power.
> No digo ná!



Yo le voy acompañanando, me perdí la última subida de los testalextric, pero gracias a su comentario, me puse las pilas (de hidrógeno) :Aplauso:

La lástima es que solo he metido una puntita, escaldado de chicharros.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

y parece que AHORA SÍ va a poner las largas BME


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Feb 2014)




----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ;Leeros alguna vez un balance
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={04f99231-624a-41b4-a19e-885a9c50c829}
> 
> ...



En una reunión de las mentes más preclaras del mundo fue propuesta la siguiente pregunta:

—¿Cuánto vale 2×2?

El ingeniero echa mano de su regla de cálculo (es un poco viejo) y responde: “3,99”.

El físico consulta sus referencias técnicas y dice: “Está entre 3,98 y 4,02”.

El matemático piensa un poco, ausente del resto del mundo, y acaba diciendo: “No sé la respuesta, pero sé que existe”.

El filósofo: “Pero qué quieres decir con 2×2?

El lógico: “Por favor, defina 2×2 más exactamente”

El director financiero cierra todas la puertas y ventanas, escudriña su alrededor, y dice: “¿Cuál quieres que sea la respuesta?”


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Yo le voy acompañanando, me perdí la última subida de los testalextric, pero gracias a su comentario, me puse las pilas (de hidrógeno) :Aplauso:
> 
> La lástima es que solo he metido una puntita, escaldado de chicharros.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
Este año nos va dar buenas plusvis si no hay ningún cataclismo global.
Me alegro de tener compañero de viaje con las usanas por una vez 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ;Leeros alguna vez un balance
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={04f99231-624a-41b4-a19e-885a9c50c829}
> 
> ...



1.- Los balances no cotizan, la bolsa es otra cosa.
2.- La situación es jodida, máxime cuando el gobierno se ha dedicado (ya no se si por maldad o ignorancia) a joder el sector, pero no sólo de exportaciones se vive. Se han cargado el futuro de la energía y de esa tecnología, en el futuro nos daremos cuenta.:´(

Hannibal, gracias por el gráfico pero lo que no puede ser no puede ser. Saltó mi stoploss mental.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Feb 2014)

Problemas en Italia...


----------



## Topongo (13 Feb 2014)

Amijos... Sabadell ha hecho un bankinter, ya estamos en verde y rumbo al 2,60.


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> Este año nos va dar buenas plusvis si no hay ningún cataclismo global.
> Me alegro de tener compañero de viaje con las usanas por una vez
> 
> ...



La sociedad está cambiando, no haran falta cincuenta años, en cinco no va a conocer este mundo ni la madre que lo parió 
Y la energía y su almacenamiento es el futuro, habrá burbuja, seguro. Espero estar dentro antes de que explote (y el hidrógeno es muy inflamable)


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2014)

Ala ya pueden dejarlo caer.

Semifrío en mano, este catering es bueno!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

Prisa pinta bastante mal por AT, estamos en la última hora, el cuidata debería empezar a maquillar la cosa un poco.


----------



## Namreir (13 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> 1.- Los balances no cotizan, la bolsa es otra cosa.
> 2.- La situación es jodida, máxime cuando el gobierno se ha dedicado (ya no se si por maldad o ignorancia) a joder el sector, pero no sólo de exportaciones se vive. Se han cargado el futuro de la energía y de esa tecnología, en el futuro nos daremos cuenta.:´(
> 
> Hannibal, gracias por el gráfico pero lo que no puede ser no puede ser. Saltó mi stoploss mental.



Como que no cotizan, y quedarte atrapado en un concurso de acreedores no cotiza?

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 16:17 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Prisa pinta bastante mal por AT, estamos en la última hora, el cuidata debería empezar a maquillar la cosa un poco.



PRISA pinta mal por que esta quebrada, y una empresa quebrada puede subir en algun momento pero su valor objetivo deberia tender a 0 con el tiempo.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> La sociedad está cambiando, no haran falta cincuenta años, en cinco no va a conocer este mundo ni la madre que lo parió
> Y la energía y su almacenamiento es el futuro, habrá burbuja, seguro. Espero estar dentro antes de que explote (y el hidrógeno es muy inflamable)



Completamente de acuerdo. Prefiero invertir más en estas cosas y menos en otras que no me gustaría que consumiera mi familia (tabaco, armas, etc.) aunque hay veces que es inevitable cuando entras en bluechips.
Mientras tanto le voy sacando un 22% de plusvis a Plug y lo que le queda 
Fuelcell Energy lo está haciendo muy bien hoy también. 
Es un sector que en los próximos años dará muchas alegrías. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Namreir (13 Feb 2014)

Algunas veces el mercado continuo español da miedo, verdadero pavor, cualquier dia se produce una reaccion en cadena y se va a pique la mitad de la bolsa española.


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2014)

Hola bajistillas:Baile::Baile:


Ajetreo ahi tiene sus bankias.....a un paso del 1,50....


----------



## Krim (13 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> La sociedad está cambiando, no haran falta cincuenta años, en cinco no va a conocer este mundo ni la madre que lo parió
> Y la energía y su almacenamiento es el futuro, habrá burbuja, seguro. Espero estar dentro antes de que explote (y el hidrógeno es muy inflamable)



No, si dentro estás, la cuestión es que te salgas a tiempo


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿Ajetreo es la mujer de Goirigolzarri?:8:





Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Sabe que ese post por la ley de Pandoro-Dildo*t*, hace que la acción haga justamente lo contrario, verdad?
> 
> ::



Nada como unas lagriimitas y regalo de San Valentin. 

Gracias querido Garrigorri


Y gowex también chutando. :Aplauso::Aplauso:

................


Les dejo, hoy toca alemán


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ala ya pueden dejarlo caer.
> 
> Semifrío en mano, este catering es bueno!!!!



Where da fuck are you? 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Como que no cotizan, y quedarte atrapado en un concurso de acreedores no cotiza?
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 16:17 ----------
> 
> ...




A lo que me refiero es que la volatilidad de la bolsa no va relacionada con los balances:
1.- Por que la ingeniería contable maquilla la realidad fiel de la empresa.
2.- Porque una variación del valor en bolsa (arriba o abajo) no quiere decir que la empresa "valga" (de valor) más o menos. No es lo mismo el valor en libros que el bursatil.

Aunque estoy de acuerdo que jugarse los cuartos en empresas así es un riesgo (por eso lo del chicharreo) porque si cotizan algo son las expectativas de que no se llegue a la liquidación.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> No, si dentro estás, la cuestión es que te salgas a tiempo



No lo se. Plug no parece que esté muy burbujeada por ahora. Es una empresa que está creciendo a muy buen ritmo y el tema de pilas de hidrógeno acaba de nacer.
Yo apuesto por ella a largo plazo y más después de los últimos pedidos que han entrado.

Offtopic: están echando un documental interesantísimo sobre la cría del wasabi. No te acostarás sin saber una cosa más ienso:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

Aquí hablan de OLE, a partir del minuto 2

[YOUTUBE]gEtMAmWkaOU[/YOUTUBE]

Y hoy se ha vendido en el mercado de bloques a 0,41 1154000 acciones.

COTIZACIONES BOLSA ESPA?OLA TIEMPO REAL - METASTOCK DATOS -IBERBOLSA.COM S.L.Â 13/02/2014Â 16:39:47


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

"terrorismo bursatil" por parte de un medio que no voy a citar

beneficia a alguien que HA PAGADO para que se publique ese artículo
es una acusación grave


habla de eleconomista?


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> "terrorismo bursatil" por parte de un medio que no voy a citar
> 
> beneficia a alguien que HA PAGADO para que se publique ese artículo
> es una acusación grave



Que le denuncien los aludidos si no es verdad :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Aquí hablan de OLE, a partir del minuto 2
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gEtMAmWkaOU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...






Espero que la CNMV vea esto. Ah no, que se rasca los cojones

Esto es muy bueno para el valor. Debería subir en cuanto se sepa.


----------



## amago45 (13 Feb 2014)

Kostarof estaba calentito hoy con lo de DEOLEO ... 

PEPON de mi viiiiiiiida


----------



## Krim (13 Feb 2014)

Recuperando CP...a ver si lo mantienen o es solo un estampe....


----------



## Chila (13 Feb 2014)

He escrito antes, pero no veo mi post...
Decía que Robopoli me ha convencido, y le acompaño en Plug.
Todo el tema de las energías, nuevas formas de almacenamiento está en pleno creciemiento y va a ser el día a día del futuro.
El carbón usano, a esperar que ganen los republicanos.
Y arriba esas Bankias y esas BIO.

Hannibal, ¿sigues en MDF? Yo me quedaré, sino pues para mis hijos. Quebrar, no quebrarán.

PS: He estado a punto de pecar, casi compro euroespes. Me he frenado, e igual dentro de unos días me estoy dando de cabezazos. Pero el que sea casi imposible conocer el estado financiero de la "cosa", me daba reparos.


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Kostarof estaba calentito hoy con lo de DEOLEO ...
> 
> PEPON de mi viiiiiiiida



Amonohhhhhh

Ahora parece que si........:Baile:


----------



## Chila (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ustedes son un poco cabroncetes. Estoy en urgencias descojonao con sus comentarios y no se van a tomar en serio mis dolencias.
> Buenísimo la pomada "Caber cabe"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free




¿qué te pasa? Que no sea nada...


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

Rovi enfrentándose con la resistencia del 10... vamos campeón! Si ACX ha podido, tú también!


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2014)

Pop por el barranquillo....

Y dos kilos de acciones nos separan del 1,50.....

A saber lo que tienen ahi....


----------



## Durmiente (13 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hola bajistillas:Baile::Baile:
> 
> 
> Ajetreo ahi tiene sus bankias.....a un paso del 1,50....



Tonto que fui. Un día perdido por ajustar tanto el SL y no poder estar todo el día pegado al ordenata. Hubiera vuelto a entrar...

Da igual. Sólo es un día perdido.

¿Cómo le va a usted con sus bankias?

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 17:02 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Pop por el barranquillo....
> 
> Y dos kilos de acciones nos separan del 1,50.....
> 
> A saber lo que tienen ahi....



Si se comen el 1,50 se va en un pis pas bastante más arriba.

Le deseo lo mejor.


----------



## amago45 (13 Feb 2014)

Por cierto, el artículo del que habla Kostarof y tal ... ... por si la CNMV nos leyera y tal ... ... ... ... ... ejem ... y tal ... el artículo y tal ... ... por si y ya tal ... ...

Deoleo: Un precio de venta a 0,35 euros ser?a aceptable por todas las partes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, ahorita si!
> 
> http://yts.re/movie/Antisocial_2013_1080p
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Beeeeertoook!!! les van a comer hasta las uñas de los pies!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Tonto que fui. Un día perdido por ajustar tanto el SL y no poder estar todo el día pegado al ordenata. Hubiera vuelto a entrar...
> 
> Da igual. Sólo es un día perdido.
> 
> ¿Cómo le va a usted con sus bankias?




Pues desde 1,456.....tentado a vender ahora....hay mucho papel en venta, superar el 50 va a estar dificil.....

Pero se ha dado la vuelta el ibex y a nada que mañana el verde tenga comtinuidad, los superamos.....marcando nuevos máximos:Aplauso:

Popular me atrae para un mete saca


----------



## Durmiente (13 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues desde 1,456.....tentado a vender ahora....hay mucho papel en venta, superar el 50 va a estar dificil.....
> 
> Pero se ha dado la vuelta el ibex y a nada que mañana el verde tenga comtinuidad, los superamos.....marcando nuevos máximos:Aplauso:
> 
> Popular me atrae para un mete saca



El IBEX cierra hoy en verde (creo yo....)


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10025-10080 y cargamos cortitos sensuales 8:


----------



## Durmiente (13 Feb 2014)

Parece que hay señales de que puede seguir alcista...


----------



## sr.anus (13 Feb 2014)

de verdad, hoy ha sido de los dias que mas asco me ha dado el ibex, y la vuelta que ha dado. Y eso que voy largo y me viene bien esta vuelta... pero que un indice se comporte como un chicharro cualquiera da que pensar


----------



## ... (13 Feb 2014)

Me ha entrado una orden en DIA a 6,00 ¿creéis que he hecho bien?


----------



## xavigomis (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Espero que la CNMV vea esto. Ah no, que se rasca los cojones
> 
> Esto es muy bueno para el valor. Debería subir en cuanto se sepa.



Ane, tu que parece que sigues Deoleo... yo personalmente NO lo veo nada claro : 


Valoración optimista... 6/8 veces EBITDA, lo que daría : 80 M x 6/8 = 480M a 640M, si le quitamos los 470M de deuda que tiene... el valor del Equity es de 10 a 270M en un entorno de sobrevaloración.

Ahora mismo capitaliza 479 M de euros... más del doble de las hipótesis optimistas de valoración.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

... dijo:


> Me ha entrado una orden en DIA a 6,00 ¿creéis que he hecho bien?










ni idea, pero tenía el GIF preparado ::

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 10:18 ----------




xavigomis dijo:


> Ane, tu que parece que sigues Deoleo... yo personalmente NO lo veo nada claro :
> 
> 
> Valoración optimista... 6/8 veces EBITDA, lo que daría : 80 M x 6/8 = 480M a 640M, si le quitamos los 470M de deuda que tiene... el valor del Equity es de 10 a 270M en un entorno de sobrevaloración.
> ...



ha reducido deuda un 25%, lo pone la cnmv?
el precio del aceite se estabiliza, eso es bueno

de fundamentales ni pajolera, oiga


----------



## Se vende (13 Feb 2014)

... dijo:


> Me ha entrado una orden en DIA a 6,00 ¿creéis que he hecho bien?



Yo me he salido hoy a 6,05 después de pillarlas hace unos días en 5,90, no me gusta su comportamiento.

Pero como te digo, he vendido por lo que subirá bastante.


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2014)

Tanta mecha para un petardo tan pequeño. Churribex en estado puro!!!! 
Lo que si va a estar entretenida es la tarde USA. 

Saludos a Pepón, que se que nos lee.


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2014)

Bankieros mirad el velote que se ha marcado a las 16:25 desde 1,494 hasta......1,457.

Ha saltado todos los stops hasta ese precio.

Acojonante.

El 1,50 hoy no lo vemos, a ver mañana en la apertura.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Feb 2014)

Quien puede hablarnos de Plug Power?

Robopoli, creo que la llevabas tu, verdad? Cuéntanos un poco por favor.
Que futuro tiene esta gente y que relación tiene con BMW

Hay que compensar las anarrosas con algo

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 17:25 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Bankieros mirad el velote que se ha marcado a las 16:25 desde 1,494 hasta......1,457.
> 
> Ha saltado todos los stops hasta ese precio.
> 
> ...



La única forma de subir con Bankia es a pelo o con stops de esos que corra el aire.

Pero si estamos desde 1,00 con ella nos lo podemos permitir, no?
Mientras continúe la fiesta, y al menos de. momento va a continuar, el Banco de España esto o Bankia seguirá subiendo.


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Ane, tu que parece que sigues Deoleo... yo personalmente NO lo veo nada claro :
> 
> 
> Valoración optimista... 6/8 veces EBITDA, lo que daría : 80 M x 6/8 = 480M a 640M, si le quitamos los 470M de deuda que tiene... el valor del Equity es de 10 a 270M en un entorno de sobrevaloración.
> ...



¿Podría ser que el balance estuviese trucado y por lo tanto que el EBITDA no fuese ese?

Ojo no lo afirmo solo pregunto. Los de JP valoraron a OLE en mil millones incluyendo la deuda a saber si es demasiado optimista o no.


----------



## erpako (13 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Ane, tu que parece que sigues Deoleo... yo personalmente NO lo veo nada claro :
> 
> 
> Valoración optimista... 6/8 veces EBITDA, lo que daría : 80 M x 6/8 = 480M a 640M, si le quitamos los 470M de deuda que tiene... el valor del Equity es de 10 a 270M en un entorno de sobrevaloración.
> ...



Yo creía que el valor de la empresa se fijaba Recursos Propios(valor de mercado)+ recursos Ajenos netos.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿qué te pasa? Que no sea nada...



Nada grave. Típico cuadro de fiebre, dolor muscular, etc. pero Pepón me lo está haciendo hoy muy llevadero. Gracias por preguntar 
Sobre Plug me alegro de que hayas entrado. 
Como ya he comentado otras veces son valores volátiles y no hay que desesperarse porque al final las probabilidades de que la inversión salga bien en el medio largo plazo son muy altas aunque haya altibajos. 
Aún así tengo que reconocer que acojona un poco que me hayáis seguido algunos :cook:
Nada! Que Plug reparta suerte!


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

Y la caja en Deoleo me figuro que variará mucho a final de año, cuando provisione aceitunas si es que están baratas, no?
Yo me fío más de ponzi... y de todas formas, estoy largo (aunque en 2 días de intradías ya he sacado para regalar 2 bolsos)

una pena lo de ence porque no tenía pasta para entrar en 2,45 para aprovechar el rebote y salirme intradía también, pero todo no se puede.

s2


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Y(aunque en 2 días de intradías ya he sacado para regalar 2 bolsos)
> 
> ... salirme intradía también, pero todo no se puede.
> 
> s2



¿En acciones o en CFDs?


----------



## amago45 (13 Feb 2014)

Monumento para Blai5 ... a los piés de su señora

Nuevo Blai5 Koncorde v.10 para PRT | Bolsa & Datos


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Nada grave. Típico cuadro de fiebre, dolor muscular, etc. pero Pepón me lo está haciendo hoy muy llevadero. Gracias por preguntar
> Sobre Plug me alegro de que hayas entrado.
> Como ya he comentado otras veces son valores volátiles y no hay que desesperarse porque al final las probabilidades de que la inversión salga bien en el medio largo plazo son muy altas aunque haya altibajos.
> Aún así tengo que reconocer que acojona un poco que me hayáis seguido algunos :cook:
> Nada! Que Plug reparta suerte!



no seria la primera vez que un simple resfriado se llevara a uno al otro barrio , pero esas cosas pasan ienso:


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Y la caja en Deoleo me figuro que variará mucho a final de año, cuando provisione aceitunas si es que están baratas, no?



OLE en eso es un experto, la aceituna representa aprox. el 70% del coste total del producto. Llenar los almacenes o dejarlos casi vacíos a final de año se les da muy bien afectando al balance anual.


----------



## ... (13 Feb 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Yo me he salido hoy a 6,05 después de pillarlas hace unos días en 5,90, no me gusta su comportamiento.
> 
> Pero como te digo, he vendido por lo que subirá bastante.



Bueno por ahora se ha ido hacia arriba en vez de hacia abajo, y la semana que viene presentan resultados


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Monumento para Blai5 ... a los piés de su señora
> 
> Nuevo Blai5 Koncorde v.10 para PRT | Bolsa & Datos



¿Me lo parece a mi o para descargar esa versión hay que hacer un donativo?


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿En acciones o en CFDs?



acciones

no voy con CFDs

sigo pensando que vamos a pullback a 0,465 (puedo fallar) y ahí sacan el balance, como si lo viese.... *qué día es el balance?*
en subasta se han visto los 0,42 durante un ratillo


----------



## xavigomis (13 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Podría ser que el balance estuviese trucado y por lo tanto que el EBITDA no fuese ese?
> 
> Ojo no lo afirmo solo pregunto. Los de JP valoraron a OLE en mil millones incluyendo la deuda a saber si es demasiado optimista o no.



Podría ser que el Ebitda no fuese el declarado... (Pescanova, Enron, y tantas otras...)

Pero mirando el histórico, en 2008 facturaban 1.300 M casi, 1.200 en 2009, y el Ebitda también les ha ido para abajo de 145 M, de ahí no ha hecho más que caer hasta ahora que no llegan a los 800 millones de facturación y aprox. 78 de Ebitda.

Arriesgado lo veo yo, porque a la mínima que se les complique un poco el negocio suspenden pagos o capitalizan deuda.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Podría ser que el Ebitda no fuese el declarado... (Pescanova, Enron, y tantas otras...)
> 
> Pero mirando el histórico, en 2008 facturaban 1.300 M casi, 1.200 en 2009, y el Ebitda también les ha ido para abajo de 145 M, de ahí no ha hecho más que caer hasta ahora que no llegan a los 800 millones de facturación y aprox. 78 de Ebitda.
> 
> Arriesgado lo veo yo, porque a la mínima que se les complique un poco el negocio suspenden pagos o capitalizan deuda.



incluía el negocio arrocero entonces en esas fechas?


----------



## xavigomis (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Y la caja en Deoleo me figuro que variará mucho a final de año, cuando provisione aceitunas si es que están baratas, no?
> Yo me fío más de ponzi... y de todas formas, estoy largo (aunque en 2 días de intradías ya he sacado para regalar 2 bolsos)
> 
> una pena lo de ence porque no tenía pasta para entrar en 2,45 para aprovechar el rebote y salirme intradía también, pero todo no se puede.
> ...



La provisión es contable, no tiene ningún efecto en caja.


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> acciones
> 
> no voy con CFDs
> 
> ...



26 la de Ebro y el 27 la de OLE

_
El directivo de Dcoop ha manifestado desconocer qué ocurrirá con algunas de las sociedades en las que están participando, como Deoleo, en la que tienen un 9%: "no descartamos nada, si viene alguien y compra muy caro lo mismo vendemos, y si alguien lo pone muy barato, lo mismo compramos"._
Dcoop y Cajamar suscriben un crédito de 110 millones de euros al 1,5% de interés - Yahoo Finanzas España

Este verano entraron a 0,50 no se si ese precio a día de hoy les parece barato o caro pero desde hoy tienen 110M :fiufiu:


----------



## xavigomis (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> incluía el negocio arrocero entonces en esas fechas?



No lo sé, no soy experto en Deoleo sino en finanzas 

Lo único preocupante es un negocio que se hace más pequeño y cuya tendencia es a hacerse más pequeño aún, pues deberán vender las partes más atractivas para reducir endeutamiento.


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> No lo sé, no soy experto en Deoleo sino en finanzas
> 
> Lo único preocupante es un negocio que se hace más pequeño y cuya tendencia es a hacerse más pequeño aún, pues deberán vender las partes más atractivas para reducir endeutamiento.




El problema de OLE es el lío que montaron con ella los Salazar (pendientes de que se dicte sentencia). La deuda actual es imposible pagarla si no se refinancia y esa es la esperanza que tengo yo, que el nuevo accionista mayoritario la traiga debajo del brazo.

En fin es mi apuesta arriesgada del año, ya veremos como termina ::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

chavales preparaos , el rally bajista es inminente , soltad to el papel , el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (13 Feb 2014)

Bueno un poco de tregua en las OLE, después de dos días que... ::::


Unas boobs para celebrar el green del HVEI


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

creo que la deuda anda x3 el beneficio anual, creo que lo que más interesa ahora mismo es que medio mantenga el benefecio pero que recorte deuda sí o sí. Deuda puede tener, pero si no la recorta a 31dic2013, el mercado la penalizará

Qué bien vendría si un juez condena a los chor.... a devolver los 300 melones
de esa forma SÍ es pagable


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Feb 2014)

Ane creo que EON se ha puesto interesante segun Ichimoku. Koncorde dentro, Vigia dentro, manos fuertes dentro....


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

bueno, parece que los Usanos van parribah hoy... pero nunca tan alto como:








vamos a dar un voltio

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 10:59 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Ane creo que EON se ha puesto interesante segun Ichimoku. Koncorde dentro, Vigia dentro, manos fuertes dentro....



qué opina de las BIO ahora?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

brutal rally bajista a la vista , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Quien puede hablarnos de Plug Power?
> 
> Robopoli, creo que la llevabas tu, verdad? Cuéntanos un poco por favor.
> Que futuro tiene esta gente y que relación tiene con BMW
> ...



Hola ni PePe ni PeSOE,
Yo estoy dentro desde los $3.14.
Mejor que contaros yo os pongo un par de artículos para que le echéis un ojo.

Income Statement for Plug Power, Inc. (PLUG) from Morningstar.com
Plug Power Inc : Plug Power Receives Multi-Site GenKey Order | 4-Traders
Press Releases > PLUG POWER CUSTOMER BMW NOW OPERATING LARGEST HYDROGEN FUEL CELL FLEET IN NORTH AMERICA

Con BMW tienen un acuerdo para la maquinaria que manejan dentro de la fábrica. No son muchas unidades aunque lógicamente entrar en BMW tiene un valor estratégico importante. Os dejo el video.

[YOUTUBE]Uq3d8tNKNpY[/YOUTUBE]

Como en todas las cosas también tiene su lado ojjjcuro y en seekingalpha hay un analista echando pestes con bastante frecuencia sobre la empresa.

Plug Power Inc (PLUG): UnPLUG - Plug Power Can't Control Their Own Fate - Seeking Alpha

Si estáis interesados en este tipo de tecnología Fuelcell Energy también está yendo bastante bien.
Lo de siempre... busque compare y si encuentra algo mejor me lo cuenta


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> qué opina de las BIO ahora?



Lo mismo que ayer! sobretodo después de leer lo que me mandaste....

las mantengo, aunque corregiran, no me compensa vender. Eso si, un SL dinamico le pondré por si la cosa se pone fea....pero de momento 85% en 4 meses.


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

xavigomis y ponzi como veis que a una empresa, en este caso una cooperativa, que quiere facturar 600M se le de un crédito de 100M

Dcoop y Cajamar suscriben un crédito de 110 millones de euros al 1,5% de interés - Yahoo Finanzas España

Joder, es que es muy sospechoso los 500M de Cargill y ahora lo de Dcoop en estas fechas.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no seria la primera vez que un simple resfriado se llevara a uno al otro barrio , pero esas cosas pasan ienso:



Eso fue lo que le paso Sr. MV?? 
De momento parece que me van a tener que aguantar un poco más :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2014)

le exijo que estire la pata a la de ya señor robopoli , este es el ultimo aviso :no:

bueno chavales , MV ya advirtio , el rally bajista es inminente , el que avisa no es traidor y tal y cual :fiufiu:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Feb 2014)

Y APple al tran tran ya esta superando los 540$

A este paso en un par de días recupera todo lo perdido por el hachazo.

Por cierto Robopoli, le echaré un vistazo. De todos modos ya he metido la puntita por sí acaso 

Gracias y recuperese!


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Es un buen negocio solo que no tienen visibilidad por su endeudamiento y equipo gestor,cualquier otra empresa llega a pasar 10 años lo que ha tenido telefónica y ya estaría quebrada.
> 
> Si no hace mas locuras Alierta de aquí a 2-3 años debería volver a los 14,5
> 
> ...



sólo un apunte, Telefonica estaría quebrada sino fuera un oligopolio gubernamental para una empresa paraestatal el fracaso es éxito, lo paga la costilla del contribuyente de una manera u otra


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Feb 2014)

Ponzi, como ves los números de Plug Power?

Siempre te hago este tipo de preguntas, pero es que eres un crack con los números y me fio de tu perspectiva.

Con los datos en la mano, es una locura o su cotizacion todavía no esta disparada?

Gracias


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

Los 500 de Cargill se fueron a la India


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los 500 de Cargill se fueron a la India



¿Seguro? Eran 500M de EUROS y lo de la India no es ese paquete.


----------



## xavigomis (13 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> xavigomis y ponzi como veis que a una empresa, en este caso una cooperativa, que quiere facturar 600M se le de un crédito de 100M
> 
> Dcoop y Cajamar suscriben un crédito de 110 millones de euros al 1,5% de interés - Yahoo Finanzas España
> 
> Joder, es que es muy sospechoso los 500M de Cargill y ahora lo de Dcoop en estas fechas.



Algo se me escapa... 

El coste de los recursos propios de Cajamar es superior al 1,5% entonces le están "vendiendo" dinero a estos señores por debajo de su coste y del coste de mercado (los motivos los desconozco). 

Según los datos que figuran en SABI : 
Ebitda 2012 : 6M sobre una facturación de 523 M ; un resultado bastante mediocre, todo y ser muy grandes (dicen que son el 1r productor), la rentabilidad que tienen es muy discutible, con unos pasivos de 330M, difícil devolver la deuda si los intereses que tienen que pagar son de "mercado", tu mismo puedes ponerle un 6-7-8 % a esos 300 kilos y se comen el Ebitda y entran en pérdidas muy altas, le pones un 1% y entonces pueden aguantar pagando intereses.

No entiendo como asumen riesgo prestando a un tercero cuando tienen activos "libres de riesgo" con una rentabilidad mayor y un riesgo menor.

Ayuda/decisión política ? 

La sensación que da es que quieren vender ese 9% pero no encuentran oferta que pague el precio que ellos quieren.


----------



## Tono (13 Feb 2014)

Lo sabía.
Me he levantado tarde de la siesta y no he llegado al cierre, sospechaba que habría reversal y que tanto BME como Ferrovial estaba preparadas. Dos valores que todavía tienen un buen margen de subida a nada que el IBEX siga tirando.

Como el gato se ha puesto corto, los indicadores que yo sigo han cerrado en máximos del día quemando todo el papel en la subasta y tal como estimo que los leoncios han rebalanceado sus posiciones saliendo/entrando de valores en concreto.... mañana auguro peponazo si las noticias macro vienen limpitas.

y si no lo hay os quejáis al maestro armero.

Paulistano el popular no me da buenas sensaciones. Sus derechos se están yendo al garete, no me gusta, creo que es de los que se va a quedar rezagado.

En Deoleo por una vez me voy a atrever a poner un gráfico, perdonen mi inexperiencia con el PRT y el Ichimoko.


----------



## xavigomis (13 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Seguro? Eran 500M de EUROS y lo de la India no es ese paquete.



cuando una operación sale tanto en prensa y tan anunciada... no suele ser.

El paso normal en corporate finance es primero plantear la operación, muchas veces con la financiación tanteada pero no firmada, pues en esos casos ya te están esperando.

El mejor ejemplo es el de JAZZTEL, una inversion financiera del Pizzero, que sabes desde el día 1 que quiere salir y quiere VENDER pero que en 13 años aún no ha podido hacer líquida la inversión (y los que le quedan...) . Aún y sabiendo desde el momento que entró que tenía fecha de caducidad.


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Ayuda/decisión política ?



Tal vez esto lo explique

Vicepresidente 2º CajaMar: D. Antonio Luque Luque


https://www.cajamar.es/es/comun/inf...obre-cajamar/organos-de-gobierno-y-direccion/

El director general de Dcoop, Antonio Luque


----------



## amago45 (13 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Tal vez esto lo explique
> 
> Vicepresidente 2º CajaMar: D. Antonio Luque Luque
> 
> ...



Hila fino usted, qué quiere decirnos, qué son la misma persona?
Anda que no hay Antonios Luque en Andaluzzzzzzzzzzzzzia ... ... :8::8::8:
Faltaría más ... esto en Panamá pasa, pero en Ejjjjjjjjjjjpaña nuuuuuuuunca pasa


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ponzi, como ves los números de Plug Power?
> 
> Siempre te hago este tipo de preguntas, pero es que eres un crack con los números y me fio de tu perspectiva.
> 
> ...



Yo también agradeceré la opinión del Gran Maestro aunque ya te digo que con los números sólo no salen las cuentas. Aparentemente no tienen deuda y el 100% son fondos propios. Además han reducido bastante el Capex a falta ver los datos definitivos de 2013. Pero el EBIT es negativo en los últimos ejercicios aunque eso es lógico en una empresa de estas características y en la fase de madurez que están.
De todas formas que nos diga Ponzi porque seguro que nos puede dar un punto de vista muy valioso.


----------



## decloban (13 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Hila fino usted, qué quiere decirnos, qué son la misma persona?
> Anda que no hay Antonios Luque en Andaluzzzzzzzzzzzzzia ... ... :8::8::8:
> Faltaría más ... esto en Panamá pasa, pero en Ejjjjjjjjjjjpaña nuuuuuuuunca pasa



Si quiere le pongo una foto de los dos para que compare :XX:


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

@Chila,
Entraste en Canadian Solar al final? Hoy se están poniendo bastante peponcetas.
Vaya día!!! :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

tono. ese rebote del jato hasta donde llega? es que no veo 

estoy con un amigo en un bar y veo a unos operarios atando los containers. se espera temporal gordo parece.


----------



## musgooo (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hola ni PePe ni PeSOE,
> Yo estoy dentro desde los $3.14.
> Mejor que contaros yo os pongo un par de artículos para que le echéis un ojo.
> 
> ...



Te iba a avisar pero veo que has mirado el lado oscuro. Aquí te pongo una imagen también de Seeking Alpha con los hechos y ficciones de PLUG (según el autor)







Yo lo tomo como un valor especulativo. El 9 de enero bajó un 27% así que cuidado. Yo cuando baje igual entro pero teniendo el dedo en el botón rojo para vender a la mínima.


----------



## Tono (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tono. ese rebote del jato hasta donde llega? es que no veo
> 
> estoy con un amigo en un bar y veo a unos operarios atando los containers. se espera temporal gordo parece.



tienes razón, no está muy claro por culpa del indicador sakakorchos

pero imagínate, el gato rebota, rebota...
y en tu culo explota

Suerte con ese valor y muchísima precaución :o


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

tampoco llevo mucho.

mirese usted bolsacanaria y bme. cuidado. no puedo poner gráfico.


----------



## Tono (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tampoco llevo mucho.
> 
> mirese usted bolsacanaria y bme. cuidado. no puedo poner gráfico.



que buen análisis
hay gente en esa web incluso mejor que yo haciendo gráficos, iré con precaución 
que visión del movimiento, que bien marcada la tendencia :ouch:. :bla:


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Te iba a avisar pero veo que has mirado el lado oscuro. Aquí te pongo una imagen también de Seeking Alpha con los hechos y ficciones de PLUG (según el autor)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si. Es un valor totalmente especulativo y con riesgo elevado porque el precio se mueve fundamentalmente por las expectativas que tenga el mercado sobre el negocio y por los contratos que pueda o no conseguir. 
En mi opinión es la típica empresa en la que hay que entrar con poco peso en cartera, si se tiene "fe" en el negocio y no prestando atención a las noticias para no caer en la tentación de darle al botón. Si la empresa tiene la calidad suficiente acabará arriba si o si.
Dicho esto, en peores plazas toreamos por aquí todos los días con Coderes, Prisas, Deoleos y Bankias


----------



## Mr. Blonde (13 Feb 2014)

Imperial Tobacco estudia la vuelta a la bolsa de Logista


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo también agradeceré la opinión del Gran Maestro aunque ya te digo que con los números sólo no salen las cuentas. Aparentemente no tienen deuda y el 100% son fondos propios. Además han reducido bastante el Capex a falta ver los datos definitivos de 2013. Pero el EBIT es negativo en los últimos ejercicios aunque eso es lógico en una empresa de estas características y en la fase de madurez que están.
> De todas formas que nos diga Ponzi porque seguro que nos puede dar un punto de vista muy valioso.



Lo siento mucho pero como bien dice Robopoli, analizar una empresa de futuro con los números de hoy es casi un acto de fe y mas cuando el negocio da pérdidas .Si solo nos fijamos en los números pasados yo no entraria pero es que es sector que no entiendo y no se como estarán de aquí a unos años, era lo que hablaba esta mañana con Magnachip y estos últimos ganaban dinero.A priori me parece que venden muy poco (25mill) para valer 400 mill, pero claro no sabemos cuales serán las ventas dentro de 5 años.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 20:02 ----------




decloban dijo:


> xavigomis y ponzi como veis que a una empresa, en este caso una cooperativa, que quiere facturar 600M se le de un crédito de 100M
> 
> Dcoop y Cajamar suscriben un crédito de 110 millones de euros al 1,5% de interés - Yahoo Finanzas España
> 
> Joder, es que es muy sospechoso los 500M de Cargill y ahora lo de Dcoop en estas fechas.



Faltan datos.La deuda se mira en función del EBITDA, habría que saber que deuda total tienen,si crecen y la rentabilidad del negocio.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 20:18 ----------

Hoy metavalor y bestinver estan fuertes

Guillin,Manutan,Imperial Tobacco,Barón de ley

Y los bolsos de Coach anotándose un +2%,esta gustando el nuevo fichaje


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo siento mucho pero como bien dice Robopoli, analizar una empresa de futuro con los números de hoy es casi un acto de fe y mas cuando el negocio da pérdidas .Si solo nos fijamos en los números pasados yo no entraria pero es que es sector que no entiendo y no se como estarán de aquí a unos años, era lo que hablaba esta mañana con Magnachip y estos últimos ganaban dinero.A priori me parece que venden muy poco (25mill) para valer 400 mill, pero claro no sabemos cuales serán las ventas dentro de 5 años.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 20:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Gracias Ponzi! Entonces no te pregunto ya por China Finance Online (JRJC)


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Gracias Ponzi! Entonces no te pregunto ya por China Finance Online (JRJC)



Jajajajajaja

Con lo fácil que es invertir en Tabaco o Alcohol,mira que os complicais


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


>




Ese gato está dormido, con un chute de heroína frita en aceite de primer prensado, se infla a dar oxtias.

bueno, pongo mi opinión, lo más sincera :: de Ence


----------



## mpbk (13 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hasta aqui la mierda correccion dax y dow.
> 
> 
> largos ..



soy dios,+150 dax.
+140 dow.

follow me,


----------



## inversobres (13 Feb 2014)

Coño T&T, cada dia superandose, mas T y mas T.

Fran, no pudo ser. Otro dia de try y encima usa se va parriba. 

Estamos donde estabamos antes de estar donde estamos. Ni un misero 10% de correccion SP.

T&T, sigue asi, create otro alias para comerte el güito a ti mismo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Nada grave. Típico cuadro de fiebre, dolor muscular, etc. pero Pepón me lo está haciendo hoy muy llevadero. Gracias por preguntar
> Sobre Plug me alegro de que hayas entrado.
> Como ya he comentado otras veces son valores volátiles y no hay que desesperarse porque al final las probabilidades de que la inversión salga bien en el medio largo plazo son muy altas aunque haya altibajos.
> Aún así tengo que reconocer que acojona un poco que me hayáis seguido algunos :cook:
> Nada! Que Plug reparta suerte!




Apuntame a mi también una de Plug ) !!!!


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te voy a poner una temporadita en ignore por cansino. 
Una cosa es que trolees y otra que lo hagas ya haciendo el ganso con las fuentes.


----------



## egarenc (13 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> que buen análisis
> hay gente en esa web incluso mejor que yo haciendo gráficos, iré con precaución
> que visión del movimiento, que bien marcada la tendencia :ouch:. :bla:



eso es paint? que cutrez, no?)


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Apuntame a mi también una de Plug ) !!!!



Madre mía!! :ouch:


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2014)

No chillen, si a alguien le interesa sus post ya los leerá sin necesidad de estropear visualmente el hilo.


----------



## mpbk (13 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Te voy a poner una temporadita en ignore por cansino.
> Una cosa es que trolees y otra que lo hagas ya haciendo el ganso con las fuentes.



trolear? si digo la entrada en minimos y sube en vertical con un stop de 10 pips.........y dos thanks..olé:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

me piro de aqui, es un bucle que no me hacéis caso=no ganáis=os da rabia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No chillen, si a alguien le interesa sus post ya los leerá sin necesidad de estropear visualmente el hilo.



Who the fuck are you talking about? ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2014)

Bye


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Feb 2014)

... dijo:


> Me ha entrado una orden en DIA a 6,00 ¿creéis que he hecho bien?



Si ya las tiene en cartera solo queda decirle que ha hecho bien,,,, ahora queda salir con bien..... Y eso es lo difícil

Suerte amigo


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> trolear? si digo la entrada en minimos y sube en vertical con un stop de 10 pips.........y dos thanks..olé:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> me piro de aqui, es un bucle que no me hacéis caso=no ganáis=os da rabia.



Cierre la puerta al salir, que somos de resfriado fácil.


----------



## egarenc (13 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Jajajajajaja
> 
> Con lo fácil que es invertir en Tabaco o Alcohol,mira que os complicais



intento ser un buen pequeño saltamontes ponzi , ya llevamos de estos....







ahora, a por ellas...







por cierto, como ves a esta?un poco cara, verdad?
https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/BRU/ABI-Abinbev/detalle-financiero


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cierre la puerta al salir, que somos de resfriado fácil.



Y que lo diga :


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

Caution ahead: Market bounce is breeding overconfidence | Breakout - Yahoo Finance


----------



## mpbk (13 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cierre la puerta al salir, que somos de resfriado fácil.




el crack de la bolsa se va por la ventana.:XX:

soy yo?

ohh +150pips al dax, cuanto cada pip? 2€? 10€? ohhh

ale.
:bla:


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2014)




----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> intento ser un buen pequeño saltamontes ponzi , ya llevamos de estos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un negocio muy bueno aunque esta un pelin caro y no recompran acciones, Creo que hace años Buffett las tenia en cartera, me suena haberlas visto en alguna carta


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Feb 2014)

First Solar está para vigilarla, parece que quiere tirar de nuevo hacia arriba.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)




----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2014)

Hoygan quien es T&T? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoygan quien es T&T?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Creo que se refiere Tonto and Troll, aunque se puede confundir con el sistema Zulomán T.T. (Trading Testicular) ::


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Creo que se refiere Tonto and Troll, aunque se puede confundir con el sistema Zulomán T.T. (Trading Testicular) ::



Pero aquí tonto And troll tenemos más de uno.... Bueno, no... Tenemos un troll majete y uno que si, tonto y troll..... 

Así a bote pronto...


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

antes de que te vayas te voy a enseñar un pecho, y porque es San Valentín.
(ya han comprado bombones Natra para su pareja, y vaselina Rovi para la noche? )


----------



## Robopoli (13 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoygan quien es T&T?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



No se.... Es que yo soy más de M&Ms :Baile:


----------



## mpbk (13 Feb 2014)

cuanto me queréis.....un besazo a todos.


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero aquí tonto And troll tenemos más de uno.... Bueno, no... Tenemos un troll majete y uno que si, tonto y troll.....
> 
> Así a bote pronto...



Es que aquí esto es como un centro de acogida, y llegan trolls que hacen bueno al gato. :ouch:


----------



## egarenc (13 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el crack de la bolsa se va por la ventana.:XX:
> 
> soy yo?
> 
> ...


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Feb 2014)

Pues dentro de FSLR a 52,87. Luego a ver si pongo un grafiquillo.


----------



## Xiux (13 Feb 2014)

TSLA llegando a los 200

Se esperan buenas ganancias el próximo miércoles

Tesla shares top $200, head for record close - MarketWatch

Como no cumpla al guano


----------



## IRobot (13 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Muy buen ojo, ya con Bestinver y metavalor me has ganado
> 
> Los March ademas de invertir bien suelen arriesgar poco.
> 
> Para Europa habría que añadir a Josep Prats de Abante



Muchas gracias maestro Ponzi. No creo que hay mejor forma de estrenarse en el hilo que con un "thanks" suyo 



vmmp29 dijo:


> bienvenido al hilo



Muchas gracias vmmp29. Forero prudente donde los haya 



Ajetreo dijo:


> Bienvenido, si es con buen humor toda aportación se agradece



Gracias Ajetreo. Saludos para usted y su hija 



Tono dijo:


> O bienvenida.
> de momento no sabemos si el robot es He, She or It.:cook:
> 
> Robot póngase un avatar o nunca superará el grado de troll.
> ...



Bienvenido Tono, bienvenido. Gracias a usted también 



muertoviviente dijo:


> MV tambien da la bienvenida al nuevo " miembro "  del hvei



Muchas gracias también al mítico "miembro" MV, gran creador de la "contrarian investing theory"


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Feb 2014)

Quería poner un par de gráficos de Acciona, no estoy dentro pero teniendo en cuenta todas las malas noticias sobre ella por gráfico a mi no me parece mala opción.


----------



## Garmont (13 Feb 2014)

Cierran en verde las carboneras usanas después de dispararse el precio del gas un 8%


----------



## egarenc (13 Feb 2014)

ponzi, como crees que puede influir la incertidumbre que se genera con la venta de Bestinver por parte de Acciona?


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo, para tanto tiempo y semanal, conviene poner el precio en logarítmico para mirar otras opciones.
hazlo y verás como todavía está en el límite si trazas la directriz bajista


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


>



Disculpe,pero en ese meme tiene que salir un gordo con gafas,granos y coleta de toda la vida de dios :no:

Tiene usted una extraña fijacion con los gatos ::


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> jopitxujo, para tanto tiempo y semanal, conviene poner el precio en logarítmico para mirar otras opciones.
> hazlo y verás como todavía está en el límite si trazas la directriz bajista




A mi personalmente el logarítmico no me gusta nada, siempre uso el lineal aunque mucha idea no tengo.
La superación de los 50 en cierres sería la señal de fortaleza en el precio, todavía está por ver.


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, como crees que puede influir la incertidumbre que se genera con la venta de Bestinver por parte de Acciona?



Dependerá de quienes sean los nuevos dueños.
Quien compre Bestinver supongo que en principio querrán que sigan los mismos gestores y con la misma filosofía.Si bestinver pierde ese halo de independencia perderán todo su valor.
Yo si cambian de manos y veo cosas raras me saldré y supongo que conmigo mucha gente, por eso creo que el nuevo dueño sera el primer interesado en que todo siga igual.


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Feb 2014)

Por otro lado las Ariad siguen con la subida y el oro superando los 1300.

El grafiti de First Solar que me ha hecho entrar, espero que no haya sido un fake:


----------



## bertok (13 Feb 2014)

Garmont dijo:


> Cierran en verde las carboneras usanas después de dispararse el precio del gas un 8%



El gas se ha ido duplicando y las carboneras caían a plomo.

Parece un mero rebote.

Siguen bajistas no, muy bajistas por ahora. Aunque la sobreventa es alucinante


----------



## Tono (13 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> eso es paint? que cutrez, no?)



Lo de menos es la presentación. Lo criticaba más bien por el fondo.
Supongo que quieren representar un HCH inminente... pero ahora mismo BME está más para otra interpretación. Teniendo en cuenta que yo hablo siempre de medio/largo plazo (nunca de corto salvo que lo especifique) tampoco me importan demasiado las figuras de AT.
En el caso de BME me importa mucho más lo que factura y lo que se puede prever que facturará.

De cualquier manera, por una vez voy a hablar de AT, si cogemos todos los valores que se han ajustado fielmente a las oscilaciones del IBEX 9400-10400- 9700- es obvio ver que todas tienden a representar la figura HCH, no hace falta ni dibujarlo.

Si se miran con detalle algunos de esos valores, de los que se han marchado los leoncios para recolocarse ahora donde les interesa empujar, podéis ver que en algunas el HCH parece que se está confirmando y en otras no.
Tal vez no sé explicarme, cuando digo que los leoncios se han ido para reubicarse en otro valor, quiero decir que ha salido bastante más dinero en la bajada del que ha entrado ahora en la subida. Tengo mi pequeño sistema para intentar calcularlo, me importan sobre todo los 15 últimos minutos de sesión, y lo uso con los valores que llevo de forma estricta (me dicen que voy por buen camino de momento, cruzo los dedos) y con otros por curiosidad lo calculo un poco a ojo cogiendo varias sesiones relevantes de la semana o del mes.

cada maestrillo tiene su librillo. :cook:


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

La Bolsa desde los Pirineos: No es momento de comprar Santander, BBVA, Inditex y Telefónica


12-2-2014:
Ibex: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,4636. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,5313 a 0,4893.


Alcistas 38,64%
Neutrales 16,66%
Bajistas 44,7%


Usa: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,4338. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,598 a 0,5475.

Alcistas 27,9%
Neutrales 35,7%
Bajistas 36,41%



Volvemos a tener semana de pesimismo pero se ha respetado soporte, con lo cual provoca el efecto contrario; es muy importante este detalle; pasa lo mismo ahora que nos hemos ido arriba y que puede volver el optimismo; si este optimismo nos hace romper zona, entonces la subida puede ser de lo más interesante. Así pues por arriba a destacar zona de control en los entornos de 10070 y sobretodo por arriba el 61,8% de fibo en 10210 y el hueco bajista que está entorno a 10250. Por abajo la pérdida de 9700 nos llevaría a tapar el hueco que hay en diario cerca de 9450. Mientras el sp500 ha logrado ponerse por encima de 1810 poniendo como excusa los comentarios de Yellen (no ha dicho nada nuevo); ahora es fundamental ver si hoy consolida por encima de 1810 y si el vix sigue bajando para ver si es fiable esta última subida.

Ya podéis ir votando en Sentimiento Mercado - Análisis Sentimiento


----------



## Namreir (13 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> jopitxujo, para tanto tiempo y semanal, conviene poner el precio en logarítmico para mirar otras opciones.
> hazlo y verás como todavía está en el límite si trazas la directriz bajista



Si los rangos de los precios y tiempo son altos deberiais usar principalmente escalas logaritmicas.


----------



## sr.anus (13 Feb 2014)

Hoy pandoro ha entrenado duro, y ha dado a los alcistah comiendose sus stop, y a los bajistah ya posicionados.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2014)

Bertooook, la peli de antisocial no esta mal 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (13 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertooook, la peli de antisocial no esta mal
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



¿no era un documental?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿no era un documental?



Nein...movidón raro con muertes a gogo con final de taladros craneales

Mu culturá

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Namreir (13 Feb 2014)

En un sistema de crecimiento "inflacionario" el logaritmo es lo que mejor aproxima. Recordemos

log (e^x)=x

Y en general

log (a^x)=c.x

donde c=log (a)

Y recordemos

log (1+x)=x-x^2/+x^3/3-x^4/4+........

Asi que si x es "pequeño" podemos aproximar el logaritmo por una funcion lineal.


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El gas se ha ido duplicando y las carboneras caían a plomo.
> 
> Parece un mero rebote.
> 
> Siguen bajistas no, muy bajistas por ahora. Aunque la sobreventa es alucinante



Os recomiendo el ultimo podcast de Colectivo Burbuja.El problema del paro europeo y sobre todo español es energético.

http://www.ivoox.com/tormento-electrico-economia-directa-13-2-2014-audios-mp3_rf_2827902_1.html


----------



## bertok (13 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nein...movidón raro con muertes a gogo con final de taladros craneales
> 
> Mu culturá
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



uuffff quita, las brocas me dan miedo :no::no::no:

::::::

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 23:32 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Os recomiendo el ultimo podcast de Colectivo Burbuja.El problema del paro europeo y sobre todo español es energético.
> 
> Tormento eléctrico - Economía Directa 13-2-2014 en mp3 (13/02 a las 11:05:04) 01:15:42 2827902 - iVoox



El problema de expaña la ausencia de valores y ética. Luego el resto también aporta su parte mala ...


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> uuffff quita, las brocas me dan miedo :no::no::no:
> 
> ::::::
> 
> ...



Somos una especie de agujero negro que lo tiene todo

-Corrupción
-Energía Cara y a tasas crecientes de doble digito
-Falta de tejido industrial

Solo faltaría una inflación galopante al estilo Venezuela


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El problema de expaña la ausencia de valores y ética. Luego el resto también aporta su parte mala ...




De ahí vienen todos los males. Es la base.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> En un sistema de crecimiento "inflacionario" el logaritmo es lo que mejor aproxima. Recordemos
> 
> log (e^x)=x
> 
> ...


----------



## Namreir (14 Feb 2014)

Y cie tira


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> En un sistema de crecimiento "inflacionario" el logaritmo es lo que mejor aproxima. Recordemos
> 
> log (e^x)=x
> 
> ...



.............

::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## dalmore_12y (14 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> En un sistema de crecimiento "inflacionario" el logaritmo es lo que mejor aproxima. Recordemos
> 
> log (e^x)=x
> 
> ...



Perdone, pero ponga en los log la base de los mismos, q como bien sabra puede ser cualquier numero. Las bases mas habituales suelen ser los numeros 10, e y 2, asi:

log10(10)= 1 (logaritmo decimal)
loge(e)=ln(e)=1 (logaritmo neperiano o natural)
log2(2)=1 (logaritmo binario)

Y en el caso de graficos bursatiles, creo q se usa el log decimal (base 10).

Aprovecho para saludarles a todos en esta mi primera participacion en el hilo. Hace ya algun tiempo q les leo con interes, pero no he particiado por no tener nada q aportar.

Un saludo.


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Hoyga, que Mon y yo tampoco aportamos nada y por aquí andamos8:

Curioso nick, bienvenido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoyga, que Mon y yo tampoco aportamos nada y por aquí andamos8:
> 
> Curioso nick, bienvenido.



Mon me trolea, impagable aporte! :no:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## dalmore_12y (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoyga, que Mon y yo tampoco aportamos nada y por aquí andamos8:
> 
> Curioso nick, bienvenido.



Gracias. El nick .... un destilado q me gusta y q esta dentro de mis modestas posibilidades ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2014)

buenos dias 

feliz dia bienamados foreros , MV os felicita en vuestro dia , ya sabeis que a cada cerdo le llega su san valentin :Baile:


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2014)

Bon giorno per la mattino

Italia nos dará la mañana?.


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Recomindan cortos en popular

Se puede abrir un corto especulativo en Banco Popular - Blogs de Análisis Técnico


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.



muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias
> 
> feliz dia bienamados foreros , MV os felicita en vuestro dia , ya sabeis que a cada cerdo le llega su san valentin :Baile:



Hoy lo cito y le doy un thanks, me ha hecho soltar una carcajada de las que desencajan la mandíbula.

Veamos como abre el día. High hopes.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

día bonito hoy se presenta


----------



## inversobres (14 Feb 2014)

Fran, apertura sin expectativas. A por la parte alta del CP. 

Seguimos sin recorte.

Te leo en el blog.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Recomindan cortos en popular
> 
> Se puede abrir un corto especulativo en Banco Popular - Blogs de Análisis Técnico



¡Nooo! ¡El Truzman no!


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2014)

hoy da comienzo el rally que nos llevara a cerrar el gap 9450 e incluso mas pabajo :Aplauso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy da comienzo el rally que nos llevara a cerrar el gap 9450 e incluso mas pabajo :Aplauso:



Dios le oiga.


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

La prima de riego bajando y dato macro bueno.

*Francia y Alemania baten las previsiones de crecimiento en el cuarto trimestre de 2013*



> Alemania y Francia, las dos mayores economías de la zona euro, crecieron a un ritmo ligeramente mayor de lo esperado en los tres últimos meses del año al registrar una expansión del Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) del 0,4% y del 0,3% respectivamente




Francia y Alemania baten las previsiones de crecimiento en el cuarto trimestre de 2013


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy da comienzo el rally que nos llevara a cerrar el gap 9450 e incluso mas pabajo :Aplauso:



Si señor, pero primero toca pullbak p'arriba , cortilargo lateral y luego cerramos el gap


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Que cansino el rojo.

Vamos coño, subidita guapa de viernes...

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 09:21 ----------

Está jodido el ibex....hace falta que algún profeta del guano se pase por aqui, mano de santo, hoyga....


----------



## Robopoli (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Que cansino el rojo.
> 
> Vamos coño, subidita guapa de viernes...
> 
> ...



Ya va el veeeerde....ya vaaaaaaa... Si es que no le dejáis ni que se lo piense


----------



## Namreir (14 Feb 2014)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Perdone, pero ponga en los log la base de los mismos, q como bien sabra puede ser cualquier numero. Las bases mas habituales suelen ser los numeros 10, e y 2, asi:
> 
> log10(10)= 1 (logaritmo decimal)
> loge(e)=ln(e)=1 (logaritmo neperiano o natural)
> ...



Las funciones logaritmo son proporcionales, asi que para un analisis da igual que base uses.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

Me voy a hacer la calle.

Alemania empieza a tirar.

Tiene pinta de que Pepón vendrá a tomar el cafelito al hilo.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me voy a hacer la calle.
> 
> Alemania empieza a tirar.
> 
> Tiene pinta de que Pepón vendrá a tomar el cafelito al hilo.



Y más importante que Alemania, parece que las Gorgitas empiezan a tirar después de unas cuantas semanas aletargadas :Baile:

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 09:26 ----------

Buenos días por cierto!


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2014)

Gorgitas????

Se refiere a las Gowex


----------



## sr.anus (14 Feb 2014)

escalada limpia la de acciona durante todo febrero


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

como no creo que caigamos 400 puntos:

tras 4 semanas con mínimos decrecientes, es la primera que hacemos uno creciente (hasta ahora), pero la línea de máximos sigue sin cruzarse, los 10.200 aprox




bio dejando al descubierto la mecha de arriba un poco, o qué?


----------



## Krim (14 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias. 

Siendo San Valentín, que bonito seria verlo todo rojo y Pandoro llenando la bolsa de amor...

No me hagan caso, es wishful thinking. Pero la de chistes que daría

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (14 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Gorgitas????
> 
> Se refiere a las Gowex



Norrr... a las Groupe Gorge
https://www.google.com/finance?q=GOE&ei=Y9P9UsG7AYPCwAPtcA

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 09:40 ----------

Por cierto, hoy día de San Valentín si mis obligaciones empresariales, la fiebre y la familia me lo permiten os daré una pequeña sorpresa/regalo :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Pues protejo posi de bankia,,,,,salida en 1,46x.....No megusta un pelo la debilidad del ibex.

Ayer todo el dia rojo y hoy mismo camino....

Que sea lo que el gato quiera....


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2014)

De momento parece que tranquilidad. CP recorrido y q esperar algo. 11 ?

Acciona me parece que le hice un AT hace unos días. Quiero mis 100


----------



## sr.anus (14 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Pero por muy poco..... es cierto que 2 de ellas no han bajado mas de un 10%, pero no han conseguido los % que creia. De todas formas por la unica que aposte de las 3 que dije fue acciona, llevo 500 a 48,5. Ya en plusvis "latentes"




Fuera de acciona 500 a 50,3. Despues de mucho sufrir 1.8 euros por accion, jugosos para esta gacela


A sido salir yo, y disparada, que desdichado soy


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Posis en bankia para salir corriendo....si tuviese que apostar, lo haria por que va a guanear.....


----------



## sr.anus (14 Feb 2014)

Siento ser pesado, pero veo a tef por debajo de los 11, los que estamos dentro estamos sufriendo ojete candor. Comportandose dia a dia peor que el indice


----------



## romanrdgz (14 Feb 2014)

¿Se sabe ya fecha e importe del dividendo de Sabadell?

Hoy a las Duro les ha dado por subir. Espero que sea momentaneo, que quiero pescarlas por debajo de 4.5 

Offtopic: este mes aun no he movido ficha y Interactive Brokers me va a cobrar igual sus 10$ de comisión así que... comprar un CALL de aquí a 2015/2016 de un valor tipo E.ON o Arcelor es tirar el dinero? Lo compraría de anarrosas, pero esta semana ya eché los euromillones pal martes. Escucho opiniones, lefazos e insultos


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoyga, que Mon y yo tampoco aportamos nada y por aquí andamos8:
> 
> Curioso nick, bienvenido.



Yo tampoco aporto. Y que decir del jato. 

Pero esto es como una peli, cada uno tiene su papel. Unos protas (AW), otros de relleno, bufones, el pesimista...

Busque usted el suyo


----------



## Hannibal (14 Feb 2014)

Pepones dias,
tras tomarme un día de descanso bolsístico, vengo con fuerzas renovadas. Varios comentarios:
1) Aprovecho para dar la bienvenida a iRobot y al nick con nombre de scotch single malt. Espero que si le ayudamos nos obsequie con alguna botella de ese manjar; también se aceptan botellitas de las de los aviones 

2) Me salí en 49 de acciona por cagón (como diría el Cebolla Rodriguez) pensando que con el tema de las renovables, que les ha hecho desprenderse de Bestinver, el mercado se lo descontaría de forma inminente. Si no ha sido ya no tardará mucho, sigo pensando.

3) Las BME al menos parece que quieren romper los 30, y las Gowex viento en popa. Qué gusto llevar estos valores y no los chicharros anémicos del continuo.

Por cierto, al igual que al final de año se deciden los cambios en el ibex, ¿hay alguna fecha donde podrían pasar las gowex al continuo? Para mi gusto están tardando, quizá están esperando a otro valor "estrella" del MAB para no matar este mercado? ienso:


----------



## inversobres (14 Feb 2014)

Fran, otro viaje por el cp. 

Veo que a T&T se le ha sumado mas gente. No se como hay personas que piensan asi.

Veamos que trae la mañana. Por mi parte no acabo de ver esas bajadas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Feb 2014)

hoy va a ser un buen dia!


----------



## inversobres (14 Feb 2014)

PD: iRobot? Statistics... juguemos a combinar palabras y sale otra. El que sea ya tiene 4 nicks al menos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues protejo posi de bankia,,,,,salida en 1,46x.....No megusta un pelo la debilidad del ibex.
> 
> Ayer todo el dia rojo y hoy mismo camino....
> 
> Que sea lo que el gato quiera....



te la juegas a que hagan como ayer y en un minuto bajen y vuelvan a subir.


----------



## inversobres (14 Feb 2014)

Punto clave, tocan y paso atras.Que mal me huele esto.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 10:22 ----------

Roto por arriba, vamos a los 190 fran.

Esta semana tiene pinta de finiquitada aqui. Hay que engrasar la maquinaria, esta semana no ha sido fina.


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> te la juegas a que hagan como ayer y en un minuto bajen y vuelvan a subir.



Me la juego.....voy con to lo gordo y no voy a poder estar delante del monitor todo el dia....

No quiero entrar en perdidas, quedarme el finde dentro y que el lunes siga bajando....me hace un buen roto.

Ultimamente estoy llevando muy en serio la gestión del riesgo:rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (14 Feb 2014)

Hasta nueva orden me retiro. Le dejamos esto a los TTs, y grandes inversores varios que hay.

Feliz pobreza.


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Fantastico, leo a inversobres quejándose de pepon, miro el ibex y 0,45% arriba....bankia acercandose al verde.....bien, bien.....amonoh!!

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 10:25 ----------

Las posis asustan incluso al miedo.......

Kilo en 49.....vamos a ver.....


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Fantastico, leo a inversobres quejándose de pepon, miro el ibex y 0,45% arriba....bankia acercandose al verde.....bien, bien.....amonoh!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 10:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Estoy con usted: que Pepón nos acoja en su seno.


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> PD: iRobot? Statistics... juguemos a combinar palabras y sale otra. El que sea ya tiene 4 nicks al menos.



Robo statistics es un Troll type "Ojos del Guadiana" 1ª generación. Se hizo famoso por su análisis con software topográfico del Ibex :: :XX::XX::XX:

A ver si alguien encuentra el gráfico famoso, o me recuerda el nick exacto


----------



## inversobres (14 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Robo statistics es un Troll type "Ojos del Guadiana" 1ª generación. Se hizo famoso por su análisis con software topográfico del Ibex :: :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> A ver si alguien encuentra el gráfico famoso, o me recuerda el nick exacto



RboticStatistics o asi: Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Perfil: rbotic statistics

Dicen que un loco hace muchos locos.


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy da comienzo el rally que nos llevara a cerrar el gap 9450 e incluso mas pabajo :Aplauso:



Revisando las imágenes me encuentro esta, alguno de los nuevos no la conoce, pero hoy, de momento, viene al pelo.


----------



## inversobres (14 Feb 2014)

YA empieza a empujar esto, tef calentando motores.


----------



## sr.anus (14 Feb 2014)

No se si valdrian de algo, pero para fardar de conosimiento molaba. Tambien frecuentaba otros foros de bolsa


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Ganar platita, pues no ganaremos platita, pero lo que nos entretenemos con esto....ay que risa..que me estaba acordando del grafico del robot ese raro como si fuese hecho por un Powerpointista de BCG o similar, y de repente me sacas la foto del gato con el dedo en el orto....ay dios....jejej


----------



## Durmiente (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Fantastico, leo a inversobres quejándose de pepon, miro el ibex y 0,45% arriba....bankia acercandose al verde.....bien, bien.....amonoh!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 10:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Ayer me echaron a mi por 8 milésimas y luego volvió a subir.... cachis. 
Pero, en el fondo, me alegro. 
Por un lado, ajusté "casi perfecto" el stop (hay que afinar un poco más...) y por otro lado no estuve "negro" todo el día ya que no me podía dedicar a mirar todo el día ni mucho menos.

Es mucho mejor un poco de tranquilidad que estar pensando todo el día en otras cosas.

Hoy he vuelto a poner comprar en Bankia, pero bastante más abajo, en 1,455, por si les da por guaneo rápido. (Aunque no creo).

Por otro lado, hay que mirar sabadell por si le diera por superar la resistencia...


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2014)

Ahora si nos estamos jugando un buen peponazo, recordemos los niveles clave de Medio Plazo 10.162(c).

Ahora bien aquí no entro ni loco en contado, prefiero esperar otra semana, si mis indicadores dicen que out, yo out.


----------



## Krim (14 Feb 2014)

Hoy hay excusa para menear el cotarro o lo harán por las bravas?


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2014)

tenemos un par de datos interesantes ahora, veremos como los usan.........


----------



## sr.anus (14 Feb 2014)

12:30 INR Reserva de Divisas de la India, USD 291,07B 
14:30 CAD Ventas manufactureras (Mensualmente) 0,3% 1,0% 
14:30 USD Índice de precios de importación (Mensualmente) -0,1% 0,0% 
15:15 USD Producción industrial (Mensualmente) 0,3% 0,3% 
15:15 USD Tasa de capacidad de utilización 79,3% 79,2% 
15:55 USD Índice de confianza del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan, preliminar 95,9 96,8 
15:55 USD Michigan: Expectativas de inflación 3,1% 
15:55 USD Sentimiento del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan 80,6 81,2 
Tentativa USD Tasa de Morosidad de MBA (trimestralmente) 6,41% 
16:30 USD ECRI Semanal Anualizado (Semanalmente) 4,2% 
20:00 ARS IPC Argentino (Mensualmente) 1,4%


Esto es para lo que queda de dia, resumaco


----------



## Robopoli (14 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> 12:30 INR Reserva de Divisas de la India, USD 291,07B
> 14:30 CAD Ventas manufactureras (Mensualmente) 0,3% 1,0%
> 14:30 USD Índice de precios de importación (Mensualmente) -0,1% 0,0%
> 15:15 USD Producción industrial (Mensualmente) 0,3% 0,3%
> ...



tampoco veo ningún dato que sea especialmente crítico para decantar las bolsas arriba o abajo, no? ienso:


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2014)

Los datos son MUY buenos, con malos nos han mantenido con leves arreones...


----------



## Robopoli (14 Feb 2014)

Ah coño! Se nos ha pasado un dato. Han dado el crecimiento de la zona Euro y es una décima más alto de los esperado (estimate 0.2 / actual 0.3)


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> tampoco veo ningún dato que sea especialmente crítico para decantar las bolsas arriba o abajo, no? ienso:



Las ventas de manufacturas canadiense, tiene cierta importancia. Y los datos de UE y Portugal que acaban de salir también.

Edit: Pero vamos que para mis cálculos no tengo en cuenta estos datos fundamentales (lo reitero)


----------



## Robopoli (14 Feb 2014)

De todas formas me da que alguien ha decidido darle al botón verde y será verde pase lo que pase hoy con esos datos.

Acabo de bautizar a las Gorgitas como Gorgezillas!! +13% y ha llegado a subir un 16% :Baile:


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ah coño! Se nos ha pasado un dato. Han dado el crecimiento de la zona Euro y es una décima más alto de los esperado (estimate 0.2 / actual 0.3)



El dato anual también es superior al esperado y bastante mejor que el anterior. ¿Confirma? la evolución. Ahora tienen que estudiar los datos en detalle...no suelen tardar mucho, van directamente a los datos importantes.


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Quito stop de bankia.... Estaba en 1,469.....con el ibex en verde... No me da la gana vender.... Veremos.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (14 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Las ventas de manufacturas canadiense, tiene cierta importancia. Y los datos de UE y Portugal que acaban de salir también.
> 
> Edit: Pero vamos que para mis cálculos no tengo en cuenta estos datos fundamentales (lo reitero)



Es una cuestión de timing y volatilidad. Yo tampoco considero que los datos, como tales, influyan. Pero sí es cierto que cuando se dan, muchas veces coinciden con el momento en que pandoro o pepón asoman a toda máquina. Si, por ejemplo, la estrategia es subir hasta los 10.250, dirán que el dato que se publique, el que sea, es muy bueno e invita al optimismo, aunque resulte que el dato es que el paro ha subido hasta el 95%, y la previsión de PIB es de 34 centavos para todo el año.


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Es una cuestión de timing y volatilidad. Yo tampoco considero que los datos, como tales, influyan. Pero sí es cierto que cuando se dan, muchas veces coinciden con el momento en que pandoro o pepón asoman a toda máquina. Si, por ejemplo, la estrategia es subir hasta los 10.250, dirán que el dato que se publique, el que sea, es muy bueno e invita al optimismo, aunque resulte que el dato es que el paro ha subido hasta el 95%, y la previsión de PIB es de 34 centavos para todo el año.



Es lo que muchas veces se ha hablado, especialmente con Pollastre, aquí. Las noticias siguen al canal. Tienen previsto barrer arriba, le dan la vuelta a la noticia aunque haya sido mala. Aprovechas los fundamentales para meter volatilidad y barrer stop, y siempre en dirección donde les sea más rentable.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es lo que muchas veces se ha hablado, especialmente con Pollastre, aquí. Las noticias siguen al canal. Tienen previsto barrer arriba, le dan la vuelta a la noticia aunque haya sido mala. Aprovechas los fundamentales para meter volatilidad y barrer stop, y siempre en dirección donde les sea más rentable.










Buenos dias y tal para cual hoy nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## Durmiente (14 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es lo que muchas veces se ha hablado, especialmente con Pollastre, aquí. Las noticias siguen al canal. Tienen previsto barrer arriba, le dan la vuelta a la noticia aunque haya sido mala. Aprovechas los fundamentales para meter volatilidad y barrer stop, y siempre en dirección donde les sea más rentable.



Efectivamente. La cuestión es, entonces, no ir en contra de la tendencia.

Y los sistemas (como el tuyo, sin ir más lejos) sirven para descubrir cual es la tendencia. Por eso me gusta seguir un sistema (y por no hacer caso me desplumaron hace años). Es cuestión de seguir la tendencia y dejarse llevar.

Y, por supuesto, hacer un cálculo real de riesgos. No jugar con dinero que no se esté dispuesto a perder.

Por otra parte, hay que tener en cuenta un movimiento fundamental LAS BARRIDAS DE STOPS.

No hay que ser un lince para deducir donde pone la mayoría los stops pero de todas formas, estoy convencido de que hay sistemas que los conocen. Tienen en cuenta donde están los SL y juegan con ese dato (a quedarse con el dinero de los SL)


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

jato, tú ganas dinero con esto?


----------



## amago45 (14 Feb 2014)

La Telefónica alemana y tal ... Deutsche Telekom

Deutsche Telekom Seeks to Dominate East Europe Markets by 2018 - Bloomberg


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> La Telefónica alemana y tal ... Deutsche Telekom
> 
> Deutsche Telekom Seeks to Dominate East Europe Markets by 2018 - Bloomberg



Despues vendra la opa a nuestra querida matilde a 30 merkels accion, por aquello de la prima al accionista por la compra y tal.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 11:40 ----------

Que es viernes...


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Despues vendra la opa a nuestra querida matilde a 30 merkels accion, por aquello de la prima al accionista por la compra y tal.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 11:40 ----------
> 
> Que es viernes...



Telefonica creo que bastante tiene en 2 año COMO MUCHO volver a los 14-15


----------



## amago45 (14 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Telefonica creo que bastante tiene en 2 año COMO MUCHO volver a los 14-15



Por Ejjjjjjjjjpaña, compren Matildes !!! !!!


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

impresionantes acciona y acerinox, este además con gap de apertura...


y mierda de volumen para ser un viernes y estar atacando "máximos", no?


----------



## Hannibal (14 Feb 2014)

Go gowex, go  :Aplauso:

Si no hubiera sido tan imbécil de vender acciona ahora mismo no sólo habría recuperado las pérdidas de lo que llevamos de año sino que estaría en verde. En fin, paciencia, al menos parece que las demás últimas decisiones sí han sido acertadas ienso:


----------



## IRobot (14 Feb 2014)

¿Cómo veis ACX? Parece haber roto con fuerza los 10€. Manos fuertes dentro, mayor compra semanal y mensual en Bestinver y posible HCHi.
¿Alguien se atreve con un ichimoku?


----------



## Hannibal (14 Feb 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis ACX? Parece haber roto con fuerza los 10€. Manos fuertes dentro, mayor compra semanal y mensual en Bestinver y posible HCHi.
> ¿Alguien se atreve con un ichimoku?



Ichimoku lo que dice es que es alcista y que el kumo, al no ser plano, pues que no tiene por qué pegarse a él... lo que significa que sí, puede estar en subida libre. O no, claro 

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 12:03 ----------

Para los solarienses

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/506947-estafa-de-renovables-solaria-cierra-fabrica-de-puertollano-inviable-subvenciones.html#post10980406


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2014)

Os dejo otro libro, se lee rapido y aporta algunas ideas interesantes

Super stocks


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Telefonica creo que bastante tiene en 2 año COMO MUCHO volver a los 14-15



Asi como piensa vender la burra. 

Telefonica es hoy por hoy la compañia lider en el mundo de las telecomunicaciones europeo con fuertes sinergias entre sus divisiones y una clara posicion de ventaja ante el prometedor panorama que se avecina. Que numerosos fondos de inversion la tengan en cartera quizas le puede resultar baladi, pero que las mejores gestoras por rentabilidad apuesten por ella como una de sus principales inversiones no es casualidad. El transatlantico matildero comandado por un nutrido grupo de financieros, ingenieros y brillantes estrategas liderados por el mayor experto bursatil DON CESAR ALIERTA surca el oceano del mercado para arribar al puerto llamado PLUSVALIA.

:XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

Qué velas más malas semanales si esto no lo arregla un milagro están dejando el POP-NICO-BKT

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 05:06 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Asi como piensa vender la burra.
> 
> Telefonica es hoy por hoy la compañia lider en el mundo de las telecomunicaciones europeo con fuertes sinergias entre sus divisiones y una clara posicion de ventaja ante el prometedor panorama que se avecina. Que numerosos fondos de inversion la tengan en cartera quizas le puede resultar baladi, pero que las mejores gestoras por rentabilidad apuesten por ella como una de sus principales inversiones no es casualidad. El transatlantico matildero comandado por un nutrido grupo de financieros, ingenieros y brillantes estrategas liderados por el mayor experto bursatil DON CESAR ALIERTA surca el oceano del mercado para arribar al puerto llamado PLUSVALIA.
> 
> :XX::XX:




Bien, ironic mode off, pero al fondo le vale con rentabilidad de 5% de dividendo y 5% anual. Con eso no llega al 14 en 2 años, y para ambos la perra gorda


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2014)

El PIB de la eurozona avanza un 0,3 % en el cuarto trimestre y el de la UE un 0,4 por ciento | Economía | Edición España | www.efe.com

Que poco tardan en sacar las buenas noticias, esto vaparriba HOYGA!!!


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

parece que bankia se pone jato


----------



## IRobot (14 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ichimoku lo que dice es que es alcista y que el kumo, al no ser plano, pues que no tiene por qué pegarse a él... lo que significa que sí, puede estar en subida libre. O no, claro
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 12:03 ----------



Le debo un thanks Hannibal. Para cuando pueda darlos


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2014)

Acciona va como un tiro, el objetivo era 57 ¿no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Qué velas más malas semanales si esto no lo arregla un milagro están dejando el POP-NICO-BKT
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 05:06 ----------
> 
> ...



Hablando mas en serio. Yo invierto en telefonica porque es la unica compañia del ibex que cumple las minimas condiciones para ello, si quito los bancos e inditex, que siempre me parece que esta cara para entrar y asi lleva subiendo desde los 50 euros ::.

Se da la circunstancia que la puedo comprar por el mercado holandes y aleman, lo cual para mi es una ventaja, y sus futuros y los cortos del sector telecomunicaciones del stoxx600 hace que sea facil fijarle el precio. 

Si yo evaluara mi cartera como los fondos, pondira mi inversion en matilde siempre con descuento del 30%, fijese como valoro Expaña. Pero me permite abrir la pantalla de ESPAÑA y pasar el rato por el foro.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

Bankia está haciendo una bonita y clara cuña intradía, para qué lado la rompe en breve?

y qué aburrimiento en Prosegur, les van a dar por culo






Bankia admite que sus ingresos serían menores sin la ayuda del BCE: los efectos del carry trade - elEconomista.es


----------



## ... (14 Feb 2014)

Y mis DIA ya a 6,12

Parece que no me ha salido nada mal la entrada de ayer casi en mínimos o


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

... dijo:


> Y mis *DIA *ya a 6,12
> 
> Parece que no me ha salido nada mal la entrada de ayer casi en mínimos o



pues feliz día!








bankia parece que rompe por arriba


----------



## Chila (14 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> @Chila,
> Entraste en Canadian Solar al final? Hoy se están poniendo bastante peponcetas.
> Vaya día!!! :Baile:



No, qué va.
Mis aventuras en divisa USD se limita a una acción a la vez.
Sigo sintiéndome más cómodo en el Trollibex y sus adláteres.
Pero todo llegará.
Y gracias por los consejos, siempre va bien que a uno le amplíen el rango de visión.

Hoy me están dando en BIO y BKIA. Menos mal esas GOW que han vuelto a caminar.
Lo de BIO, ¿como lo véis? ¿SL? En principio debería seguir subiendo, pero estos valores...te planta un velón rojo y ni te has enterado. ¿qué dicen los kumos, komechichis y tallarines con chopsuei diversos?


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

acciona se enfrenta a sus segundos máximos de 2012 y 2013, si supera el 52,60 se va 55-58-61


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Feb 2014)

Me sorprende que Amper no se vaya al rojo pasión el dia antes de vencer el stand still, que es el lunes....
yo la esperaba cerca del 1,05 hoy...


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

vamos a comer, a ver si a la vuelta me han tirado un poco más las NTC para entrar y me suben las vaselinas de una vez


----------



## inversobres (14 Feb 2014)

Nuevo intento de tef, como tire nos vamos a los 10200 volando.

Fran, hoy no esperemos nada nuevo. Vienen datos fuertes en usa y no lo van a dejar mal para el finde.


----------



## tarrito (14 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> jato, tú ganas dinero con esto?


----------



## inversobres (14 Feb 2014)

Volando. Habemus cierre semanal en maximos. Fran, visita a los 190 y luego el limite es el cielo.

Tengo seguro que vamos a ver una visita a maximos de enero, tanto en ibex, como en dax y usa.


----------



## Namreir (14 Feb 2014)

Si cambiamos de presidente de gobierno como los italianos y nos deshacemos del memo aqui tambien subiria.


----------



## Hannibal (14 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Lo de BIO, ¿como lo véis? ¿SL? En principio debería seguir subiendo, pero estos valores...te planta un velón rojo y ni te has enterado. ¿qué dicen los kumos, komechichis y tallarines con chopsuei diversos?



De Bio, la parte buena es que es alcista pero poco a poco. Aunque de forma sostenida, que no es poco. comechichis está dentro, las manos fuertes parece que entran en el valor y seguramente eso fue lo que provocó la subida de ayer, por lo que es normal que hoy corrija algo.

Lo del SL depende del riesgo y del precio que haya entrado cada uno; para mí en 0,85 si uno lo quiere ajustado ó 0,76, que es la parte superior del kumo, si vamos holgados.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 13:28 ----------

Quería probar en bankia pero el valor se sigue alejando más y más de mi precio de entrada. Lo que tengo claro es que no voy a seguirlo, pero da rabia 

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 13:30 ----------

Por cierto, menudas saltadas de SL están haciendo en BME; especialmente la primera donde han tirado hasta 29.845 para aquellos que pensaban que no bajaría del soporte de los 30.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Feb 2014)

Plug parece que hoy le quiere enchufar a los $4 y para arriba... 
Ojito con FuelCell Energy si alguien lo está mirando o está dentro porque ayer llegaron noticias de las que menos me gustan:
FuelCell Energy Inc : Faruqi & Faruqi, LLP Launches An Investigation of FuelCell Energy, Inc. For Potential Breaches of Fiduciary Duties by Its Board of Directors | 4-Traders
Hay que estar pendiente y al menor signo de irregularidades graves hay que salir cagando escopetas. En US no se toman estas cosas a coña.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Feb 2014)

Menudos diques han puesto en bankia en todas las posiciones de venta entre 1,483-1,487. ¿Son asustaviejas de las de Paulistano, o son de verdad y si sube esto un poco más rompemos los 1,50?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Feb 2014)

Se inicia una nueva conga...




Robopoli dijo:


> Plug parece que hoy le quiere enchufar a los $4 y para arriba...
> Ojito con FuelCell Energy si alguien lo está mirando o está dentro porque ayer llegaron noticias de las que menos me gustan:
> FuelCell Energy Inc : Faruqi & Faruqi, LLP Launches An Investigation of FuelCell Energy, Inc. For Potential Breaches of Fiduciary Duties by Its Board of Directors | 4-Traders
> Hay que estar pendiente y al menor signo de irregularidades graves hay que salir cagando escopetas. En US no se toman estas cosas a coña.


----------



## musgooo (14 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Plug parece que hoy le quiere enchufar a los $4 y para arriba...
> Ojito con FuelCell Energy si alguien lo está mirando o está dentro porque ayer llegaron noticias de las que menos me gustan:
> FuelCell Energy Inc : Faruqi & Faruqi, LLP Launches An Investigation of FuelCell Energy, Inc. For Potential Breaches of Fiduciary Duties by Its Board of Directors | 4-Traders
> Hay que estar pendiente y al menor signo de irregularidades graves hay que salir cagando escopetas. En US no se toman estas cosas a coña.



Para chicharro ultra pepito 

LIVE - LiveDeal Inc Stock quote - CNNMoney.com

Ayer +25%, el miércoles +37%. En 5 días ha subido un +105%







Es una web de cupones tipo Groupon LiveDeal - World's First Deal Engine | LiveDeal.com


----------



## Robopoli (14 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Se inicia una nueva conga...



Veremos... Estos valores son muy puñeteros y el premarket es ya la volatilidad extrema pero desde luego pinta bien 

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 13:50 ----------




musgooo dijo:


> Para chicharro ultra pepito
> 
> LIVE - LiveDeal Inc Stock quote - CNNMoney.com
> 
> ...



Ya sólo la gráfica me da miedo :cook::cook::cook:
Igual en los próximos días te sube otro 100% pero yo no tengo cuerpo para tanto :no:

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 13:51 ----------

Por cierto, estoy preparando otro candidato usano más conservador. No se despeguen de sus pantallas porque creo que puede resultar interesante


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

Ya estamos en casa.

Confirmo lo dicho a la mañana, hoy tomamos el cafelito con Pepón.

Le dais muchas vueltas a como actúan los leoncios. Un día voy a tener que contar el truco del almendruco de como ganar TRES veces dinero con la misma acción, tanto subiendo como bajando.

...o mejor que alguien intente adivinarlo

doy una pista: por ejemplo, Amancio Oretega, gana más dinero cuando baja ITX que cuando sube :fiufiu:

útimamente casi se me hace imposible navegar con Chrome en burbuja, no se cargan las páginas o se bloquea. Con IE no tengo ese problema ¿a alguien más le pasa?

ienso:ienso: aunque también cabe la posibilidad ...¿me habrá colado un virus algún estimado coforero?


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ichimoku lo que dice es que es alcista y que el kumo, al no ser plano, pues que no tiene por qué pegarse a él... lo que significa que sí, puede estar en subida libre. O no, claro
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 12:03 ----------
> 
> ...



Gracias por la gráfica y por la info.
Ya lo ví ayer y salí escaldado, creo que pecata también abandonó a tiempo.
Una pena. (o dos)


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

Vayan abrochando los cinturones que esto está apunto de despegar.

Ayy, Iberdrolas de mi vida :X:X:X:X
Ayy, ferroviales de mi corazón :X:X:X:X


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Nuevo intento de tef, como tire nos vamos a los 10200 volando.
> 
> Fran, hoy no esperemos nada nuevo. Vienen datos fuertes en usa y no lo van a dejar mal para el finde.





inversobres dijo:


> Volando. Habemus cierre semanal en maximos. Fran, visita a los 190 y luego el limite es el cielo.
> 
> Tengo seguro que vamos a ver una visita a maximos de enero, tanto en ibex, como en dax y usa.



Los datos de la Univ. Michigan siempre son importantes y el antes comentado, nos dará algún movimiento de entidad. La visita a máximos pronto la tengo como muy probable, como comentaba el otro día, lo que no me cuadra es una visita tan fácil. El personal está alcista a tope, aunque siempre es mejor una pillada cerca de los 11.000 que en los 10.000, hace más pupita y te deja más tiempo como inversor a largo.


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

Fran, tal como está entrando dinero en el IBEX los 11000 a lo largo de este trimestre se los meriendan fijo.
No sé cuantos despiojes habrán por el camino, según como los leoncios vean colocada a la gacelada, pero estamos en fase alcista bastante obvia, sumado a la 'seguridad' de no intromisión de los bancos centrales.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Gracias por la gráfica y por la info.
> Ya lo ví ayer y salí escaldado, creo que pecata también abandonó a tiempo.
> Una pena. (o dos)



Yes. Sali a 1,40 desde 0,90.
Ufffffff


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

A la bolsa italiana le ha sentado de maravilla la dimisión del presidente.

¿pasaría en España lo mismo?

parece que hay una bajadita mientras los cuidadores comen el sandwich

reitero mi pregunta ¿alguien más tiene problemas navegando con Chrome en burbuja?


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2014)

Recién subido del aperitivo y esperando datos, algo aburrido me curro este gráfico con los niveles diarios 







Nos curramos el CP media mañana, meten volumen y lo saltan hasta el nivel relevante a medio.A las 12 de la mañana vuelven a meter, lo justo para llegar a nivel superior 10.190.

Sigo sin ver volumen para cotas más elevadas, habrá que seguir vigilando, pero aquí no están los gordos metiendo gasolina.


----------



## Crash (14 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Fran, tal como está entrando dinero en el IBEX los 11000 a lo largo de este trimestre se los meriendan fijo.
> No sé cuantos despiojes habrán por el camino, según como los leoncios vean colocada a la gacelada, pero estamos en fase alcista bastante obvia, sumado a la 'seguridad' de no intromisión de los bancos centrales.



Les admiro, yo nunca me atrevería a hacer una afirmación así, que alguien comprara en base a eso y luego me encontrara con un "es que Ud. dijo".


----------



## Hannibal (14 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Vayan abrochando los cinturones que esto está apunto de despegar.
> 
> Ayy, Iberdrolas de mi vida :X:X:X:X
> Ayy, ferroviales de mi corazón :X:X:X:X



Tono , ¿no estaba ustec conmigo en la conga bolsiera (de BME)?

la verdad es que tengo un problema. Llevo BMEs, Gowex y Bankias desde hace un ratejo... y no pienso soltar ninguna en muchos meses. No tengo más liquidez para bolsa de momento ¿Qué haré durante este tiempo? Voy a aburrirme más que Zparo, tendré que hacerme un par de docenas de nicks nuevos o algo ienso:


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> A la bolsa italiana le ha sentado de maravilla la dimisión del presidente.
> 
> ¿pasaría en España lo mismo?
> 
> ...



El aperitivo, normalmente olivas con vino blanco 

Ahora llegan alegres y con ganas de juerga...1.30 horas de datos y putear al gacelerío.

AMONOH!!!!


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

pecata ¿me sigues acompañando en el SAN?

¿sigues teniendo antojos de chicharro por las noches?


----------



## Hannibal (14 Feb 2014)

Ya que se andan comentando de valores usanos, yo digo en el que hubiera entrado si hubiera tenido liquidez: Comcast. Con la noticia de ayer de que iba a comprar Timewarner creo que le han castigado demasiado en bolsa, y por técnico creo que tiene buena pinta.

Pero recuerden que en mi caso es paper-trading, si alguien entra ahí es responsabilidad suya 

A los que operais en USA, imagino que lo haceis mediante cfds, ¿verdad?


----------



## Robopoli (14 Feb 2014)

:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:
Se me ha ido mi equipo a la mierda cuando tenía terminado mi cojoanalisis y lo he perdido :´´´´(
Bueno lo importante es lo importante.... Mi regalito el día de los enamorados al hilo es la pista de este valor:
*Manhattan Associates, Inc. MANH * Stock Quote MANH
En resumen muy resumido... comportamiento de la acción en los últimos años inmejorable (en 2013 se ravalorizó un 100, los últimos 3 años un 341% y en los últimos 5 años casi un 800%). 
Es una empresa que se dedica al desarrollo, venta e implantación de software para minoristas y entre sus principales clientes está Adidas que implementa su sistema en varias áreas de distribución y almacenaje.
Su footprint es bastante global y tienen presencia en Europa, Australia, Japón, China y obviamente USA.
No tienen deuda y su flujo de caja es positivo (85M$).
ROE, ROA y EPS bastante potables siendo el último lo más "flojito" aunque con el crecimiento histórico no es descabellado pensar que seguirá subiendo más.
Me da una rabia tremenda que se me haya ido el ordenador al guano porque tenía bastante más info pero espero por lo menos dar una pista a quien esté buscando algo de estas características.
Ponzi, Tono, Pirata y demás decanos. Os dejo el valor para que le déis toda la estopa que queráis en vuestras respectivas áreas. Creo que es una empresa bastante potente por fundamental y por técnico pero si se me escapa algo estaría genial que levantarais la liebre tenerlo en cuenta en el futuro. 
Al final es regalo con trampa e intento hacer currar a los demás un poco 
Saludos


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> A la bolsa italiana le ha sentado de maravilla la dimisión del presidente.
> 
> ¿pasaría en España lo mismo?
> 
> ...



Yo navego con Chrome y no tengo ningún problema.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> pecata ¿me sigues acompañando en el SAN?
> 
> ¿sigues teniendo antojos de chicharro por las noches?



Ahí sigo un poco pandoreada. Pero aguantaremos...


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Les admiro, yo nunca me atrevería a hacer una afirmación así, que alguien comprara en base a eso y luego me encontrara con un "es que Ud. dijo".



pues no lo tomes como una afirmación y piensa que es una reflexión en voz alta 
supongo que esto es un hilo para no tomar en serio ¿o me equivoco?

y el que diga ''es que en el HVEI se dijo tal y ahora tengo el culo colorao...'' que no se olvide que aquí se entra con la vaselina puesta de casa.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 14:37 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Ahí sigo un poco pandoreada. Pero aguantaremos...



y se les sacará para un buen gasto extra en Semana Santa


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Feb 2014)

Y de donde sacas estas joyitas Robopoli?

Gracias por la info, echaremos un vistazo y estaremos atentos.





Robopoli dijo:


> :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:
> Se me ha ido mi equipo a la mierda cuando tenía terminado mi cojoanalisis y lo he perdido :´´´´(
> Bueno lo importante es lo importante.... Mi regalito el día de los enamorados al hilo es la pista de este valor:
> *Manhattan Associates, Inc. MANH * Stock Quote MANH
> ...


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

Hannibal sigo en BME claro, y con un señor paquete, pero es la que menos me preocupa de las que llevo. 
Para mí es un plazo fijo y si sigue aumentando en facturación como hasta ahora será una renta para toda la vida.

la solté una vez teniendola a 16€ de media pero ese error no lo vuelvo a cometer :no::no:


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y se les sacará para un buen gasto extra en Semana Santa



Si consigo aguantar con ellas en beneficios y no vender corriendo en cuanto saque para cubrir las comisiones.

Como me suele pasar a veces...


----------



## Robopoli (14 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y de donde sacas estas joyitas Robopoli?
> 
> Gracias por la info, echaremos un vistazo y estaremos atentos.



Soy un tío con suerte


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

Robopoli le echaré un vistazo el fin de semana.

pensaba que nos ibas a regalar bombones para ellas, boobs para ellos y un matapulgas para gatos...


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El aperitivo, normalmente olivas con vino blanco
> 
> Ahora llegan alegres y con ganas de juerga...1.30 horas de datos y putear al gacelerío.
> 
> AMONOH!!!!









::

muy bueno Fran, no me denuncie a la SGAE


----------



## Topongo (14 Feb 2014)

Aqui otro con BMEs también mal soltadas en su dia que no creo que vuelva a soltar.
También SAN,IBE,TEF y FER
En principio para no tocar nietos y tal...
PAra hacer mongoladas BKIa y SAB...


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy da comienzo el rally que nos llevara a cerrar el gap 9450 e incluso mas pabajo :Aplauso:



yo soy MV el owned , recordadlo :no:


----------



## Topongo (14 Feb 2014)

Ostias se me habias olvidado las enagases!


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ostias se me habias olvidado las enagases!



No se preocupe...








Así tendremos la tarde en paz... ::

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 15:16 ----------

Llegan datos
Industrial Production and Capacity Utilization

Industrial production decreased 0.3 percent in January after having risen 0.3 percent in December. In January, manufacturing output fell 0.8 percent, partly because of the severe weather that curtailed production in some regions of the country. Additionally, manufacturing production is now reported to have been lower in the fourth quarter; the index is now estimated to have advanced at an annual rate of 4.6 percent in the fourth quarter rather than 6.2 percent. The output of utilities rose 4.1 percent in January, as demand for heating was boosted by unseasonably cold temperatures. The production at mines declined 0.9 percent following a gain of 1.8 percent in December. At 101.0 percent of its 2007 average, total industrial production in January was 2.9 percent above its level of a year earlier. The capacity utilization rate for total industry decreased in January to 78.5 percent, a rate that is 1.6 percentage points below its long-run (1972–2013) average.


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Feb 2014)

Me acabo de pillar unas poquitas Quabit para "especular".


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (14 Feb 2014)

¿qué se sabe de Amper? 
Se ha puesto en 1.24 y no encuentro la noticia.


----------



## amago45 (14 Feb 2014)

AMPER ha estado suspendida un ratico y tal, ¿alguien sabe algo?


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

Pepón se está retrasando un poquillo. ::


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pepón se está retrasando un poquillo. ::




Creo que va a invitar al gato para pedir perdon por el retraso::


Bankia aburrida no, lo siguiente....


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Creo que va a invitar al gato para pedir perdon por el retraso::
> 
> 
> Bankia aburrida no, lo siguiente....



La subasta nos dará la pauta, mientras a pasar el tiempo


----------



## Hannibal (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Creo que va a invitar al gato para pedir perdon por el retraso::
> 
> 
> Bankia aburrida no, lo siguiente....



Eso es porque he entrado yo esta mañana; hasta que no meta usté otro paquete a mercado esto no tira :XX:

Por cierto, siguen las posis asustaviejas en .483 y .484? ienso:


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Feb 2014)

El oro y Ariad siguen mirando al norte. Me doy a dar una vuelta, cuídenme el cotarro.


----------



## sr.anus (14 Feb 2014)

compren telefonicas por dios, y por ESPAÑA!


----------



## darwinn (14 Feb 2014)

Amper a tope, veremos que pasa


----------



## egarenc (14 Feb 2014)

alguien más con Acerinox? le veis recorrido?


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> alguien más con Acerinox? le veis recorrido?



en principio hasta los 10,80 bastante fácil, voy a esperar a ver si hace un pull en 10-10,20 para entrar



BME está clavando TODA la sesión la EMMde20 para arriba
y si miramos en velas diarias, con la doji de ayer y el apoyo de hoy, tiene pinta de empezar a ir arriba un ratejo



los futuros usanos han bailado entre 1805 y 1830 todo el rato, vamos a ver la tarde


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Feb 2014)

Robopoli, soltastes PRANA o aun las llevas? : menudo correctivo que le están dando. ayer intradié y le saqué un 5%. Menos mal que las solté.

Algo debe pasar para caer de esa manera ienso:


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Eso es porque he entrado yo esta mañana; hasta que no meta usté otro paquete a mercado esto no tira :XX:
> 
> Por cierto, siguen las posis asustaviejas en .483 y .484? ienso:



Pero si lo mio es papertrading:Baile:

No se si me da mas miedo, las posis asustaviejas de las ventas o el 1,2 millones de acciones a la compra en 1,47....bien se puede llamar posi atrapagacelas8:


----------



## IRobot (14 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en principio hasta los 10,80 bastante fácil, voy a esperar a ver si hace un pull en 10-10,20 para entrar



Me too. La idea es entrar sobre los 10 con stop ajustadito (si se deja, porque parece con ganas). ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Me too. La idea es entrar sobre los 10 con stop ajustadito (si se deja, porque parece con ganas). ienso:



tiene un gap de 10 a 10.20


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> AMPER ha estado suspendida un ratico y tal, ¿alguien sabe algo?



Subiendo un 6% ahora. El lunes vencia el plazo de la refi, parece que hoy habia reunión, se dice, se lee, se comenta, que puede haber acuerdo con una quita superior al 80%,,,,


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Subiendo un 6% ahora. El lunes vencia el plazo de la refi, parece que hoy habia reunión, se dice, se lee, se comenta, que puede haber acuerdo con una quita superior al 80%,,,,



Leche!!!!, me cuesta pensar que un banco cede 4 de cada 5 euros tan fácil. Ojo que aquí lo que debe haber es una ampliación brutal en la que cambian esos 4 euros cedidos por propiedad. Vamos, lo que se dice capitalizar la deuda.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Leche!!!!, me cuesta pensar que un banco cede 4 de cada 5 euros tan fácil. Ojo que aquí lo que debe haber es una ampliación brutal en la que cambian esos 4 euros cedidos por propiedad. Vamos, lo que se dice capitalizar la deuda.



Muy apropiado tu nuevo avatar  Me alegra ver que todavía sigues el hilo.

Y empuja esas anarrosas cohonessssss !!!!!!!! push, push !!!!


----------



## amago45 (14 Feb 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Subiendo un 6% ahora. El lunes vencia el plazo de la refi, parece que hoy habia reunión, se dice, se lee, se comenta, que puede haber acuerdo con una quita superior al 80%,,,,



80% !!!
leñe con Bañuelos ...


----------



## Durmiente (14 Feb 2014)

Que latazo se está volviendo esto esta tarde


----------



## bertok (14 Feb 2014)

Tough Year Ahead for This Coal Miner

*Pricing is weak
*
Alpha Natural Resources stated that the trend of declining met coal spot prices continued in 2014. *The company blames supply growth in Australia, partially fueled by the weak Australian dollar, and significant Chinese inventory levels for the continuing pressure on prices*.

Alpha Natural Resources has already committed and priced a significant share of its 2014 production. For example, 76% of its Appalachian steam coal production is committed at $58.88 per ton. In comparison, Arch Coal's Appalachian steam coal contracts stood at $57.07. Alpha Natural Resources expects that cost of sales for Appalachian steam coal will be in the range of $64-$70 per ton, *which means that the company will be losing money on each ton sold*.

The company expressed cautious optimism about met coal pricing, stating that total met coal exports in 2014 were estimated to increase by only about 10 million tons, 6 millions of which would come from Australia. Last year, Australia raised its exports by 24 million tons. However, I don't share the optimism, as coal producers around the world hesitate to cut their production levels.

Some of them, like *Peabody Energy, are even profitable at current prices, although the margins are very thin*. However, most producers are afraid to lose customers and plan to weather the storm. Everyone waits for others to cut production. As a result, the problem of oversupply remains.

*Buying time
*
Alpha Natural Resources has bought itself some time with the help of a series of note offerings. The company stated that it reduced its outstanding convertible notes maturing in 2015 from $824 million to $194 million during 2013.

This move eases the short-term pain for the company. However, the debt gets pricier as problems in coal markets continue. As a result, *Alpha Natural Resources expects to spend $240 million-$255 million on interest expense in 2014*. It's worth noticing that operational cash flow turned negative in the fourth quarter. Given the spot prices and the prices of the company's contracts, losses will continue.

The situation *is more drastic for Walter Energy*, which amassed its $2.8 billion debt to finance the acquisition of Western Coal back in 2011. Now, the situation is getting tough for the company, and it could be forced to sell these assets. Of course, such a sale would come at a big discount to the $3.3 billion that Walter Energy once paid for Western Coal. In comparison, Walter Energy's current market capitalization is just above $700 million.

*Bottom line
*
Alpha Natural Resources' *main problem is its serious exposure to met coal prices*. Unlike thermal coal prices, which remain stable yet low, met coal prices continue to decline. As of now, it is difficult to find a catalyst to reverse this trend in the short term.

However, *the company still has significant liquidity to wait for price improvements*. This puts it in a superior position to Walter Energy, for which time could be running out. *All in all, the weakness in pricing will continue to pressure Alpha Natural Resources shares*.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2014)

ni un euro en largo en amper.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 16:19 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Tough Year Ahead for This Coal Miner
> 
> *Pricing is weak
> *
> ...




Las vamos a vender a 28 usd, al tiempo.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Subiendo un 6% ahora. El lunes vencia el plazo de la refi, parece que hoy habia reunión, se dice, se lee, se comenta, que puede haber acuerdo con una quita superior al 80%,,,,



una quita del 80%???

qué banco se come eso?


----------



## Se vende (14 Feb 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Subiendo un 6% ahora. El lunes vencia el plazo de la refi, parece que hoy habia reunión, se dice, se lee, se comenta, que puede haber acuerdo con una quita superior al 80%,,,,



No me creo que la banca acepte una quita del 80%, antes, la misma banca, se la llevaría a concurso de acreedores.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Feb 2014)

Bertok, lo que tengo claro es que si el precio del carbón estuviera subiendo no podríamos comprar anarrosas al precio que están. Para mi es un BUY en toda regla, siguiendo el viejo lema de "compra cuando veas correr la sangre por las calles", y en el carbón ese momento es ahora mismo. Peor no creo que puedan estar......




...excepto si ganan los democratas dentro de 2 años  

En ese caso me las quedo para mis nietos, como se suele decir.


----------



## darwinn (14 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> ni un euro en largo en amper.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 16:19 ----------
> 
> ...



Ni un euro largo? Yo las mantengo aún


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Iba a vender bankia a 1,485 y justo pega tirón parriba....ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Iba a vender bankia a 1,485 y justo pega tirón parriba....ienso:



Pepón usano


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

Id preparando los carajillos que ya viene Pepón.

Paulistano ya han abierto el Hot de nuevo? 

reserva sitio que hoy lo petamos :Baile::Baile:


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Id preparando los carajillos que ya viene Pepón.
> 
> Paulistano ya han abierto el Hot de nuevo?
> 
> reserva sitio que hoy lo petamos :Baile::Baile:



Ya he reservado pero para carnavales...estará más animado y el ibex más alto8:

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 16:35 ----------

ojo, el kilo y medio de 49 ha volado!!

amonohhhh

a por el 50!!


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

vamos a probar otra vez los 1850 para acabar la semana, parece. y el ibex a atacar los 10.200; si lo consigue puede que cambie mi opinión de que llegan semanas guanosas 


el nasdaq no ayuda nada


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Feb 2014)

Viva la madre que parió a Enagas.


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Bertok, lo que tengo claro es que si el precio del carbón estuviera subiendo no podríamos comprar anarrosas al precio que están. Para mi es un BUY en toda regla, siguiendo el viejo lema de "compra cuando veas correr la sangre por las calles", y en el carbón ese momento es ahora mismo. Peor no creo que puedan estar......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si no sube ahora, con el frío que hace en la costa este .....

Muchas barbacoas tienen que hacer en verano


----------



## Namreir (14 Feb 2014)

Cuidado con la inversion en carbon, nos acercamos a cambios tecnologicos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 16:46 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> vamos a probar otra vez los 1850 para acabar la semana, parece. y el ibex a atacar los 10.200; si lo consigue puede que cambie mi opinión de que llegan semanas guanosas
> 
> 
> el nasdaq no ayuda nada



Hazme caso, vamos a ver antes los 11.000.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cuidado con la inversion en carbon, nos acercamos a cambios tecnologicos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la semana que viene, nos viene a visitar el grinch, y que no vemos los 10.600 tan fácil en bastantes semanas.
Tengo que manter lo que dije, compréndame.

De momento lo de BIO y BME para esta semana se cumple


----------



## Namreir (14 Feb 2014)

Y parece que argentina se podria solucionar

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

En fin...salen mis bankias si se toca 1,487.....hay 300k en 1,488....si se las saltan pues se me venden y a otra cosa.

1,455-1,487.....not bad.

Pero es que me da que para joder el 50 hay mucha tela que cortar...y apenas es un céntimo...así que ya nos subiremos si lo supera, como hicimos con el 40.

Edito: casi me lo vuelan, me había equivocado, las 300k estaban en el 87 y mi stop en el 86.

Ha estado muy cerca.

Ahora 400k en 88...lo dejo tal como está


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

Lo de TEF empieza a ser preocupante.

Recuerdo aquellas semanas donde día sí y día también entraban más de 1000M en torno a los 12€ formando un techo del carajo :ouch::ouch:


----------



## ... (14 Feb 2014)

Suponía que la entrada en DIA era buena, pero tampoco me esperaba verla en el top-5 del Ibex :Baile:

P.D.: Aquí cada loco con su tema...

P.D.: Janus, un gusto verle por aquí, nunca nos deje.


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

Que dice Pepón que lo vayamos esperando en el Hot que no llega hasta la hora de los cubatas.


----------



## Durmiente (14 Feb 2014)

Da la impresión de que la semana se ha acabado y de que no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## bertok (14 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Bertok, lo que tengo claro es que si el precio del carbón estuviera subiendo no podríamos comprar anarrosas al precio que están. Para mi es un BUY en toda regla, siguiendo el viejo lema de "compra cuando veas correr la sangre por las calles", y en el carbón ese momento es ahora mismo. Peor no creo que puedan estar......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para están en el radar list y van a ser un BUY.

Si todo sale bien, será la operación del siglo .... pero sólo si el carbón sobrevive y confío en ello.

El punto de entrada me lo marcará por técnico y de momento no me lo marca.

La sigo al momento ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

... dijo:


> Suponía que la entrada en DIA era buena, pero tampoco me esperaba verla en el top-5 del Ibex :Baile:
> 
> P.D.: Aquí cada loco con su tema...
> 
> P.D.: Janus, un gusto verle por aquí, nunca nos deje.



La verdad es que empiezan a ponerse en ciclo tanto semanal como diario. En el macd digo. Vamos a ver hasta dónde llegan. De las 3 que seguía, DIA-Prosegur-Cie, solo la de Gates no sube


----------



## sr.anus (14 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo de TEF empieza a ser preocupante.
> 
> Recuerdo aquellas semanas donde día sí y día también entraban más de 1000M en torno a los 12€ formando un techo del carajo :ouch::ouch:



Ya le digo, lo hemos visto toda la semana. Argo hay... como nos despistemos se nos cae un 3% mas y nos vamos por debajo de los 11.
Estoy por deshacer las tef, maldito grano en el culo


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Pues estoy fuera de todo.....liquidez total.

Me había liado con la orden de bankia y era como lo había comentado al principio, sólo que como precio mínimo de venta marqué 1,486 y era lo que me apaerecía consultando las ordenes, pero el precio de activación era a 1,487.....dada la volatilidad que hay, gran parte se me han vendido a 1,488.

Bendita liquidez, por cierto....


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues estoy fuera de todo.....liquidez total.
> 
> Me había liado con la orden de bankia y era como lo había comentado al principio, sólo que como precio mínimo de venta marqué 1,486 y era lo que me apaerecía consultando las ordenes, pero el precio de activación era a 1,487.....dada la volatilidad que hay, gran parte se me han vendido a 1,488.
> 
> Bendita liquidez, por cierto....



cuidado con las redadas cuando lo celebres esta noche, 
a ver si no te va a llegar para pagar la fianza o


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

Mirando el RSI-14 de Rovi, hay un velón verde en la vela14 hacia atrás, que hace subir mucho el RSI actual bastante y no entra peña viendo que desde ese nivel no se rompen los 10. Vamos a ver el lunes sin ese velón y la consiguiente bajadica del RSI se animan muchos más.



Llevamos desde las 16:45 recogiendo beneficios en muchas


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> cuidado con las redadas cuando lo celebres esta noche,
> a ver si no te va a llegar para pagar la fianza o




Esta noche toca peli...."El médico Alemán".

Me la han recomendado.

Estoy en fase de desintoxicación, nada de salirehhh


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Ya le digo, lo veo viendo y comentando toda la semana. Argo hay... como nos despistemos se nos cae un 3% mas y nos vamos por debajo de los 11.
> Estoy por deshacer las tef, maldito grano en el culo



Yo las abandone el martes....:|


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

De 13 operaciones en bankia este año, sólo 1 en rojo, y curiosamente la de menor cuantía.


Vamos a echar de menos a esta putita cuando se haga mayor....

Ojo, no es rollo soy el mejor como mpbk, más que nada porque es un valor que no ha parado de subir desde hace varios meses.....lo que me da rabia es que estos valores, como gamesa, se suelen agotar::


----------



## Durmiente (14 Feb 2014)

He estado a un pelo de entrar en SAN a 6,54 pero he retirado la orden.

No se si habré hecho bien o mal....


----------



## IRobot (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> De 13 operaciones en bankia este año, sólo 1 en rojo, y curiosamente la de menor cuantía.
> 
> 
> Vamos a echar de menos a esta putita cuando se haga mayor....
> ...



Ya aparecerá otro. Lo importante es que los sepa usted aprovechar. Y de momento parece ser que los exprime usted bien...


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Esta noche toca peli...."El médico Alemán".
> 
> Me la han recomendado.
> 
> Estoy en fase de desintoxicación, nada de salirehhh



Elegante forma de decir que cumples un arresto domiciliario tras la pillada del otro día.
¿y el pirata? ¿se habrá pasado con el paracetamol?
tenía razón Robopoli que lo de los versos no era normal, seguro que le ha dado un chungo.

últimos 15 minutos, a empujar, podemos con los 10150


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

qué hijodepu** el cuidata de ence, la tira antes de la subasta a tope


----------



## Se vende (14 Feb 2014)

telefonica al verde y los gemelos al rojo, que artistas


----------



## IRobot (14 Feb 2014)

Carai con las CAF... Y mira que tenían mala pinta. :ouch:


----------



## xavigomis (14 Feb 2014)

La OPV se acelera: el FROB anuncia esta tarde el colocador de Bankia

Leer más: La OPV se acelera: el FROB anuncia esta tarde el colocador de Bankia La OPV se acelera: el FROB anuncia esta tarde el colocador de Bankia


----------



## Robopoli (14 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Robopoli, soltastes PRANA o aun las llevas? : menudo correctivo que le están dando. ayer intradié y le saqué un 5%. Menos mal que las solté.
> 
> Algo debe pasar para caer de esa manera ienso:



Si estoy dentro si :: 
De todas formas por ahora no me preocupo demasiado. Estas cosas son así y sigo creyendo que acabarán el año bastante más arriba del precio que pillé de compra. Si no no pasaría nada. Tampoco espero ganar en todas las inversiones. Sólo que la media sea positiva y de momento eso lo vamos cumpliendo este año con creces


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2014)

al ibex le entra la pajara a estas alturas , no os librareis del guano purificador :no:

salud chavales , me estoy zampando el ultimo alcohol que me queda , media botella de pisco que estoy mezclando con coca , esta requetefuelte pero muy rico , nos vemos el lunes perros feos :Baile:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (14 Feb 2014)




----------



## Topongo (14 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> La OPV se acelera: el FROB anuncia esta tarde el colocador de Bankia
> 
> Leer más: La OPV se acelera: el FROB anuncia esta tarde el colocador de Bankia La OPV se acelera: el FROB anuncia esta tarde el colocador de Bankia



A ver como se toma esto "el mercado"


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al ibex le entra la pajara a estas alturas , no os librareis del guano purificador :no:
> 
> salud chavales , me estoy zampando el ultimo alcohol que me queda , media botella de pisco que estoy mezclando con coca , esta requetefuelte pero muy rico , nos vemos el lunes perros feos :Baile:



En la resaca no tome paracetamol, recuerde que es malo para el hígado de gato :no:

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 17:47 ----------




xavigomis dijo:


> La OPV se acelera: el FROB anuncia esta tarde el colocador de Bankia
> 
> Leer más: La OPV se acelera: el FROB anuncia esta tarde el colocador de Bankia La OPV se acelera: el FROB anuncia esta tarde el colocador de Bankia



Uy.... y esto es para bien o para mal :8:

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 17:48 ----------

Recuerden ponerle estrellitas al hilo, estamos en 4


De nada Calpez


----------



## IRobot (14 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al ibex le entra la pajara a estas alturas , no os librareis del guano purificador :no:
> 
> salud chavales , me estoy zampando el ultimo alcohol que me queda , media botella de pisco que estoy mezclando con coca , esta requetefuelte pero muy rico , nos vemos el lunes perros feos :Baile:



He dicho guano purificador Ibex, cae ya malote!!


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Esta noche toca peli...."El médico Alemán".
> 
> Me la han recomendado.
> 
> Estoy en fase de desintoxicación, nada de salirehhh



A mi me gusto aunque es un poco lenta, es cine independiente



Durmiente dijo:


> He estado a un pelo de entrar en SAN a 6,54 pero he retirado la orden.
> 
> No se si habré hecho bien o mal....



Cotizacion de IBEX 35 en tiempo real - Indice - resumen - Capitalizacion - elEconomista.es

¿Tiene sentido que santander sea la empresa con mayor capitalizacion del pais dependiendo su negocio de España y Brasil?

Pues no lo se, yo creo que no


Desde luego lo que no tiene sentido es que Telefonica este en el 4 lugar, recuerdo que de todo el Ibex es la que mas vende y mas gana.Es surrealista ver a BBVA por encima de Tef


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> TONO, lo vere el sabado 1 por Xinzo???, si puedo ire disfrazado de bankia



¿Lo dices en serio? 
Pues no sé, pero no es fácil. Aunque me gustaría, he ido muchas veces (desde aquí por autopista es un paseo).
Problema de padres, la mocita que tengo en casa está en una edad que quiere salir de carnaval con las amigas, pero tenemos que estar pendientes de ellas, con lo que estamos más atados que cuando era un bebé.
Y cualquiera le dice que el sábado de carnaval no puede estar con las amigas que nos vamos a Xinzo. ::

Para los que no sepan de que hablamos, en Xinzo se celebra uno de los carnavales con más tradición de España, un ambiente espectacular y un pueblo precioso







https://www.google.es/search?q=entr...VFuyM7AbmuIGACg&ved=0CDYQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=588


----------



## sr.anus (14 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me gusto aunque es un poco lenta, es cine independiente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que libro recomendarias para alguien que tenga inquietud sobre el analisis fundamental.... algo sencillo, que no entre sopor entenderlo, algo parecido a:

-Analisis fundamental for dummies:XX::XX:


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me gusto aunque es un poco lenta, es cine independiente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y el negocio de TEF no depende de España y Brasil? 
yo creo que bastante más que el SAN

¿la deuda de TEF no es muy cercana a su capitalización en bolsa?

¿y cual es el rating de TEF, SAN y BBVA?


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Bertok, lo que tengo claro es que si el precio del carbón estuviera subiendo no podríamos comprar anarrosas al precio que están. Para mi es un BUY en toda regla, siguiendo el viejo lema de "compra cuando veas correr la sangre por las calles", y en el carbón ese momento es ahora mismo. Peor no creo que puedan estar......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si pueden bajar y ojalá que lo hagan para adquirir otro lote. Es un tema de "momento" como en lo solar.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 18:24 ----------




darwinn dijo:


> Ni un euro largo? Yo las mantengo aún



Yo no las llevaría largas, hay más riesgo que beneficio. Se puede ganar pero ........

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 18:25 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Lo de TEF empieza a ser preocupante.
> 
> Recuerdo aquellas semanas donde día sí y día también entraban más de 1000M en torno a los 12€ formando un techo del carajo :ouch::ouch:



Está jodida porque:

-El negocio se aprieta en margen.
-Necesita crecer (Iusacel, Digital+, ....) pero no puede porque tiene deuda hasta la coronilla.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 18:27 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> De 13 operaciones en bankia este año, sólo 1 en rojo, y curiosamente la de menor cuantía.
> 
> 
> Vamos a echar de menos a esta putita cuando se haga mayor....
> ...



Todo vuelve a la media, no dudes que tendrás una racha de "fallidos" porque no vas a ser diferente a los demás. Aquí todos, unos más y otros menos, tenemos un hit ratio que es homogéneo. El reward está en ganar más cuando se gana de lo que se pierde cuando se pierde. Gestión del dinero propiamente dicho. Yo digo que es gestión de los fallos más que gestión de los aciertos.


----------



## bertok (14 Feb 2014)

Jaaaaaaanus, Sin Perdónnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

UUUUUUUUUUUUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


Is the Canary in the Coal Mine On its Last Breath?

s the Canary in the Coal Mine On its Last Breath?
By Reuben Brewer | More Articles | Save For Later 
February 14, 2014 | Comments (0)

James River Coal (NASDAQ: JRCC ) shares have fallen from a peak of around $60 a share in mid-2008 to recent lows below $1. After mine closures and debt refinancing, the company is now exploring "strategic alternatives" up to and including the sale of the company. It sounds like James River is throwing in the towel, should investors in struggling miners Walter Energy (NYSE: WLT ) and Arch Coal (NYSE: ACI ) be concerned?

The other side of the coin
James River sells thermal and metallurgical coal domestically and abroad. The bulk of its operations are in the Central Appalachia region, which is losing ground to the Illinois coal basin. That helps explain the divergent performance of James River and Alliance Resource Partners (NASDAQ: ARLP )

While James River has been curtailing its output, Alliance has been increasing its production. And posting year after year of record results—2013 was the company's 13th consecutive year of improvement, as it "set new annual benchmarks for coal sales and production volumes, revenues, net income and EBITDA." With expansion projects set to come online in 2014 and continued basin switching by utility customers, next year is likely to be yet another record year.

James River has been caught in a spiral and has been trying to hold on, hoping that better days will come before the money runs out. This is exactly the scenario that Peabody Energy (NYSE: BTU ) CEO Gregory Boyce described in his company's fourth quarter earnings call: "...you can only have that strategy of losing money and waiting and sitting for so long."

It looks like James River has waited just about as long as it can. It's been bleeding red ink for more than two years, with a second quarter 2013 profit coming from a one-time gain on a debt exchange that traded a lower debt level for higher interest rates. Note that Alliance hasn't lost a penny through coal's malaise and Peabody has been able to push results back into positive territory despite continued market weakness.

Not alone
But James River isn't alone. While Peabody and Alliance are performing relatively well, miners like Arch Coal and Walter Energy made expensive bets on metallurgical coal at the market peak and are now struggling. Like James River they are playing the waiting game.

Arch and Walter have been posting losses for over a year, shutting mines, refinancing debts, and cutting their dividends. While these are the right moves to deal with a tough coal market, they aren't exactly positive signs for the future if coal markets don't turn around soon.

Of the pair, Walter is probably in worse shape, since it's transformed itself into an almost pure-play met miner. The met market continues to see too much supply despite solid demand, and that trend looks like it won't change until late in 2014 or 2015 at the earliest. For example, mining equipment maker Joy Global (NYSE: JOY ) has warned that its sales suggest that new met mines are still coming online despite the met glut.

Arch, meanwhile, has notable thermal operations in the Powder River Basin (PRB) (about 70% of its sales volume). The PRB is starting to see spot market price increases. That will help provide a floor while the company waits for met markets to recover. And it has been hording cash. That puts Arch in position to pay down its acquisition debts once markets recover, but gives it the liquidity it needs to wait out the downturn. At year end 2013 the company had $1.2 billion in cash and short-term investments.

Healthy, but concerning
James River exploring strategic alternatives is healthy for the coal market, but raises concerns for other struggling miners taking the same wait and see approach. Arch and Walter appear to be in better shape than James River, but continued losses, ill-timed acquisitions, and still weak coal markets could outlast their financial wherewithal. Keep a close eye on them. More conservative investors should probably stick to better performing miners like Alliance and Peabody.


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Si pueden bajar y ojalá que lo hagan para adquirir otro lote. Es un tema de "momento" como en lo solar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 18:24 ----------
> 
> ...



Pena tengo de estar sin liquidez para pillar un puñadito de anarrosas.


----------



## Hannibal (14 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> La OPV se acelera: el FROB anuncia esta tarde el colocador de Bankia
> 
> Leer más: La OPV se acelera: el FROB anuncia esta tarde el colocador de Bankia La OPV se acelera: el FROB anuncia esta tarde el colocador de Bankia



Para ese usuario que preguntaba si esto era bueno o malo: por aquello del precio de 2.8 al que se desprendería el Estado, yo creo que esto es bueno porque significa que ven su cotización cerca de aqui.

De todas formas estamos hartos de ver buenos resultados con caidas en bolsa y malos resultados con subidas además de subidas o caidas bruscas sin noticias directamente. Así que para mi esto es "buenalo" o "malueno", según como cada uno lo quiera ver.


----------



## Topongo (14 Feb 2014)

Alguna interpretacion de lo de Bkia para los que estamos dentro? la colocaran con descuento? no tiene pinta porque la cotización no ha caido...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Alguna interpretacion de lo de Bkia para los que estamos dentro? la colocaran con descuento? no tiene pinta porque la cotización no ha caido...



¿Descuento?¿Pero no está al triple o algo asi de su valor en libros?

Habéis visto el ultrareversal de los bitcochos? Maemía :facepalm:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Hannibal (14 Feb 2014)

Señores, hora de recogerse. Dejo estas imágenes en exclusiva del jato poniéndose cortilargo y quedándose pillado en unas coderes. Disfruten con sus parejas, ya sean mujeres, hombres o robots. 

Mañana, spam del bueno, y puede que algún que otro análisis.


----------



## Topongo (14 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Descuento?¿Pero no está al triple o algo asi de su valor en libros?
> 
> Habéis visto el ultrareversal de los bitcochos? Maemía :facepalm:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Me referia respecto de su cotización claro...
De todas formas si estos del PP tiene que ponerse la medalla de la colocación de Bkia y recuperación de ayudas para las elecciones, cosa que querrán hacer me imagino que no la dejarán caer.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2014)

A review of Archâ€™s performance through 2013 - Yahoo Finance

Aquí la jugada es como sigue.

Negocio jodido en las ventas por lo que aplica apretarse mucho en los costes. Lo están haciendo pero eso no limpia la P&L.

Pero el negocio está aquí: las ventas bajan en USD pero no tanto en toneladas. Eso es muy importante porque están consiguiendo bajar el coste unitario de extracción de cada tonelada.
En el momento en el que la demanda suba, automáticamente se encontrarán con:
-Suben los precios por lo que cada tonelada deja mucho más dinero. Además, siendo el coste fijo para la extracción aproximadamente .............. quiere decir que la subida en precio de venta se traslada directamente a ebit.
-Venden más con lo que los costes fijos se diluirán por lo que el margen pegará saltos muy importantes.
-Aumentará rápidamente el ebit por lo que los ratios de deuda sobre ebit bajarán con lo que los covenants se flexibilizarán y podrán renegociar deuda a menores tipos.

Se produce entonces un reequilibrio clave en el EV y de ahí es de donde los valores x6. No es porque la empresa sea 6 veces mejor (porque el EV no mejora seis veces).

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 18:44 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Jaaaaaaanus, Sin Perdónnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> UUUUUUUUUUUUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> ...





Ya dije hace mucho tiempo que James es quiebra segura. También dije que Suntech iba al guano y ahí ya está. También dije lo mismo de LDK y está besando sus bajos fondos a pesar de que el sector ha multiplicado varias veces.
Y también he dicho que Walter tiene el problema de que su salida del concierto depende del tiempo. No está en sus manos.

Arch es otra historia.

Eso sí, si el mercado mejora antes de que Walter caiga, será la gran ganadora.


----------



## Chila (14 Feb 2014)

buenas tardes!! No os he seguido que mi señora y yo nos hemos ido a comer por ahi.
Que esta noche toca trabajar.
Me voy a mirar ahora todo lo que se haya comentado.
Muy bien esas gowex por cierto.
Y pandoreo en BIO


----------



## Se vende (14 Feb 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Yo me he salido hoy a 6,05 después de pillarlas hace unos días en 5,90, no me gusta su comportamiento.
> 
> Pero como te digo, he vendido por lo que subirá bastante.



No me gusta ponerme flores pero la verdad es que las clavo todas ....... todas en las que me salgo. :ouch:

No voy a decir más, estoy en telefónica, avisaré cuando venda por si quereis subir en ese tren, imagino que se doblaría


----------



## xavigomis (14 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Para ese usuario que preguntaba si esto era bueno o malo: por aquello del precio de 2.8 al que se desprendería el Estado, yo creo que esto es bueno porque significa que ven su cotización cerca de aqui.
> 
> De todas formas estamos hartos de ver buenos resultados con caidas en bolsa y malos resultados con subidas además de subidas o caidas bruscas sin noticias directamente. Así que para mi esto es "buenalo" o "malueno", según como cada uno lo quiera ver.



Hasta que no se sepa el precio son cábalas...
Si el precio es atractivo para el que compra, MALO para el que esté dentro.
Si el precio es exigente y la valoración que hacen es alta... bueno para el que esté dentro.

Yo me inclino por que sera una noticia neutra tirando a mala, pues lo del 2,8 no se lo cree ni Guindos puesto de farlopa. Apuesto por que estará más cerca de 1,05 a 1,25€ / acción, podrían estrujarla hasta 1,3... pero no lo veo.


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> que libro recomendarias para alguien que tenga inquietud sobre el analisis fundamental.... algo sencillo, que no entre sopor entenderlo, algo parecido a:
> 
> -Analisis fundamental for dummies:XX::XX:






De los mas fáciles que conozco y que va mas al grano es este

http://www.amazon.es/Warren-Buffett...1&keywords=warren+buffett+y+la+interpretacion

Y yo añadiría dos mas

Buffettlogia(habla de las recompras de acciones pero si entiendes como funciona el concepto casi que te lo puedes saltar) y Acciones ordinarias beneficios extraordinarios (que negocios tienen ventajas competitivas y porque, su lectura merece la pena de verdad), el libro que he publicado esta mañana es de su hijo Kenneth fisher "súper stocks",aporta ideas de con o encontrar acciones infravaloradas en función del per y el price to sales

Con estos tres si ademas añades el roce que explica Joel Galbraith (si te aprendes la formula no te merece la pena ni comprar el libro) creo que obtienes un nivel bastante alto.

Luego ya mas hardcore tienes security análisis,a este ya iría con una cierta base.




Tono dijo:


> ¿Y el negocio de TEF no depende de España y Brasil?
> yo creo que bastante más que el SAN
> 
> ¿la deuda de TEF no es muy cercana a su capitalización en bolsa?
> ...



No es comparable Tono, el negocio teleco tiene una demanda ineslatica y no son tan preocupantes las tasas de morosidad.En España y Brasil un banco literalmente ya no puede dar mas crédito.


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Enviada compra de 5.000 ANR a 5,05

Pasa un minuto y no me la ejecutan....

Vamos coño!!::

Será por el tema de las milésimas....??

En bankinter no las veo...o es que no tiene milésimas???ienso:

He lanzado la orden en 5,05....en fin....esperaremos.....como para hacer intradía esta plataforma....amos no jodas!!ehhh


----------



## Topongo (14 Feb 2014)

Ale txabalada buen fin de semana, me voy a buscar a la jefa al curro y nos iremos a cervecear por ahí.
Respecto a Bkia ando mosqueado con el tema este, no me gustan demasiado los cara o cruz y a ver como sienta lo de la colocación, pero es posible que el lunes me salga aun asumiendo alguna minusvalia, otros pastos encontraremos...


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Hasta que no se sepa el precio son cábalas...
> Si el precio es atractivo para el que compra, MALO para el que esté dentro.
> Si el precio es exigente y la valoración que hacen es alta... bueno para el que esté dentro.
> 
> Yo me inclino por que sera una noticia neutra tirando a mala, pues lo del 2,8 no se lo cree ni Guindos puesto de farlopa. Apuesto por que estará más cerca de 1,05 a 1,25€ / acción, podrían estrujarla hasta 1,3... pero no lo veo.



o la media de los 3 últimos meses


----------



## Chila (14 Feb 2014)

Esto de la colocacion de bkia...
Igual pongo sl y a dormir tranquilo.
Pero la veo en 2€...


----------



## inversobres (14 Feb 2014)

Fran, no pudo ser y usa se va parriba. Visita a maximos sp, a lo mejor. Se lo dejamos a los triunfadores del entorno.

El club esta a pina, ya no queda hueco.

Nos vemos.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 19:35 ----------

15 pipos para historicos sp, techo deuda solucionado... via libre.

Ademas el lunes es festivo alla, dia ideal para romper culos y ganar todos dinero ::.


----------



## optimistic1985 (14 Feb 2014)

Al final mis accionas rompieron al alza, menos mal que no me acojoné y no vendí hace dias


----------



## inversobres (14 Feb 2014)

Vaya dos horas que le quedan al sp. Lo van a petar. Cierre de semana pirotecnico, con traca final.

Salud. La mia va tirando.


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Enviada compra de 5.000 ANR a 5,05
> 
> Pasa un minuto y no me la ejecutan....
> 
> ...



Paulis, ¿le entran o no le entran? Me tiene intrigado.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

Lo de bankia se lo lleva Goldman Sachs


parecemos nuevos


----------



## decloban (14 Feb 2014)

ENCE hasta que no supere los 2,80 no me fío de ella pero mirando ahora el gráfico diario menuda señal de espejo ha marcado esta semana y teniendo en cuenta como esta el sector europeo al que pertenece pues ...

Por cierto de los 5 valores que dije el sábado pasado que terminarían la semana en rojo solo he acertado 1 FCC incluso he fallado con el que parecía mas claro, TRE. Así que me lo sirvo yo mismo.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ENCE hasta que no supere los 2,80 no me fío de ella pero mirando ahora le gráfico diario menudo señal de espejo ha marcado esta semana.



Pues de 2,45 a 2,62 hubiera sido un piquito... Yo tampoco me fío, porque el RSI tampoco ha roto al alza, al contrario, hace cuña descendente. Aunque Vigía, sí ha roto un poco y Koncorde cerca de dar entrada, que la hubiese dado si el cuidata no la tira a última hora.... ienso:
Ahora bien, teníamos una divergencia alcista precio-rsi en el último pico, cumple la caída que le queda y rebota.

Hay volumen de manos fuertes dentro. La última vez que hubo este espejo, la subieron un 23%. Estoy dentro y soy prudente, tengo puesto stop ahora más arriba, que si lo toca, me piro. Tampoco me fío un pelo de Natra, ni Prosegur, ni Deoleo, ni Rovi...

Me fío más de las que no estoy dentro: Jazz, Acx.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 13:10 ----------




decloban dijo:


> ENCE hasta que no supere los 2,80 no me fío de ella pero mirando ahora el gráfico diario menuda señal de espejo ha marcado esta semana y teniendo en cuenta como esta el sector europeo al que pertenece pues ...
> 
> Por cierto de los 5 valores que dije el sábado pasado que terminarían la semana en rojo solo he acertado 1 FCC incluso he fallado con el que parecía mas claro, TRE. Así que me lo sirvo yo mismo.



has fallado con el timing, solo eso ::


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Feb 2014)

First Solar parece que anda confirmando el tirón hacia arriba de ayer pero le falta volumen para animarse el tema.:ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Feb 2014)

Desmontando a Bernanke - Blogs de Big Data


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Paulis, ¿le entran o no le entran? Me tiene intrigado.



900.....cacho cabrones...... 

Manda huevos..... Se ha tirado cinco minutos en 5,05.....ahora 5,10....

Joer....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2014)

Joder con el chicharro, menos liquidez que Terra ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Chila (14 Feb 2014)

¿porque no entras a mercado pau?


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿porque no entras a mercado pau?



Eso me pregunto ahora mismo.... De todas formas no entiendo por qué tiene tanto volumen y tan poca liquidez.... según bkt había unas 20.000 a la venta en 5,05....asi durante un buen rato. 

Curiosamente las órdenes van de 100 en 100 o 200 incluso una de 500.

He mirado antes tick por tick y todos los cruces son así.... 

No tengo ni idea.... Que coño hacen unos y otros..... 

Si se me quedan las 900 ahí... Buenas son.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (14 Feb 2014)

bueno ponzi, ha costado pero ya la tengo verde (B.I.) ...fijate en el detalle de la marca :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (14 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que puede o no puede hacer un Banco en España y Brasil es mejor dejárselo a los banqueros. Lo que estás diciendo es algo muy subjetivo, el SAN puede dar crédito, incluso se lo puede dar a TEF, fíjate tú, para que se endeude más.

Pero no voy a discutir las virtudes o defectos de SAN sobre TEF. Son dos negocios universales, hoy todo el mundo tiene un teléfono y por supuesto una cuenta de banco asociada a él. Es curioso, pero antes de que TEF haga caja ya ha cobrado su comisión un banco.

Lo que quiero decirte, con total rotundidad, es que te equivocas diciendo que TEF debería valer más que SAN. 
¿Cuál es tu error? 
...pues no lo sé, pero el mercado que nunca se equivoca te lo está diciendo.
En valores como estos no hay error, están tan analizados que lo que cotizan es una verdad universal, por ahí nunca vas a batir al mercado.

Con empresas de poca capitalización, innovadoras, o que adivinan una tendencia futura... por ahí puedes encontrar joyas que se escapan a los grandes analistas y batir al mercado porque te anticipas a él.


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Feb 2014)

A última hora los valores me han flojeado un poco pero la semana ha sido positiva.


Y como es viernes...


----------



## ane agurain (14 Feb 2014)

Bueno, yo les dejo mi libro, para él que lo entienda







Aclaro que yo estoy dentro, desde hace 3 semanas o así. Una entrada sin mirar apenás indicadores y porque pensaba que rompía resistencia. Mal hecho, como se puede ver en el gráfico hace 3 semanas.

Pero pongo el análisis que veo. Ahora mismo, no está dentro o muy muy justo por todo, pero está a un pelo de dar todas las señales. Es decir, una pequeña subida y el sistema entra. 
Sería para seguirlo cuando menos. Porque darían todas a la vez.
No digo que lo vaya a hacer ya, porque viene un kumo plano por los dos lados, pero es posible que de en 3 días

Otros han dado hace menos de 10 días: Amadeus, Aperam, Elecnor... los últimos en dar Iberia y BME (este dudoso porque tiene un kumo muy plano y se entrelazan líneas).
Riojanas no da, pero es para seguir, porque el kumo ha retenido la caída, y el que viene ahora es alcista.


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo que puede o no puede hacer un Banco en España y Brasil es mejor dejárselo a los banqueros. Lo que estás diciendo es algo muy subjetivo, el SAN puede dar crédito, incluso se lo puede dar a TEF, fíjate tú, para que se endeude más.
> 
> Pero no voy a discutir las virtudes o defectos de SAN sobre TEF. Son dos negocios universales, hoy todo el mundo tiene un teléfono y por supuesto una cuenta de banco asociada a él. Es curioso, pero antes de que TEF haga caja ya ha cobrado su comisión un banco.
> 
> ...



¿Que el mercado nunca se equivoca?Pues mal vamos si empiezas con esa afirmación, Mira si se equivoca que gracias a esas equivocaciones ganamos dinero.Tef esta cotizando con un descuento del 25%-30% cosa que Santander no.No estas contando que los bancos españoles estan viviendo una odisea irreal gracias al BCE y al carry trade pero esto no durara siempre.Yo con el resto de tus compras no me meto pero en el San vas a meter la pata.


----------



## Tono (15 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Que el mercado nunca se equivoca?Pues mal vamos si empiezas con esa afirmación, Mira si se equivoca que gracias a esas equivocaciones ganamos dinero.Tef esta cotizando con un descuento del 25%-30% cosa que Santander no.No estas contando que los bancos españoles estan viviendo una odisea irreal gracias al BCE y al carry trade pero esto no durara siempre.Yo con el resto de tus compras no me meto pero en el San vas a meter la pata.



A ver como te busco las cosquillas 

Ponzi, olvídate de comparar ambas empresas o que yo tengo acciones del SAN. Vamos a ser objetivos.

Lo primero, yo no afirmo nada cuando digo el mercado siempre tiene razón, porque esta máxima, tan vieja como la bolsa, no es mía.
THE MARKET IS ALWAYS RIGHT es uno de los principios que debe conocer todo inversor y no ir en contra, porque perderá. Es como decir que el sol giró mal sobre su órbita y “se equivocó”. 
Si ves algo que no te coincide en bolsa, no te atrevas a decir “el mercado se equivoca”, “el mercado no está haciendo lo que debería”, porque el mercado es la sumatoria de voluntades, psicologías, anális certeros, análisis erróneos, visión de pasado, de futuro, etc que no da espacio para equivocaciones. El mercado simplemente ES y a la larga tiene razón.

Son ya varios años que el SAN 'vale' más que TEF. Pues entonces el SAN vale vale más y punto, si alguien no lo ve así es porque le faltan datos o su perspectiva no es correcta.


Lo que un inversor puede aprovechar son las 'ineficiencias'' del mercado, antes de que éste las corrija. Esto es lo que supongo que tú quieres decir, pero no son errores, son momentos de corrección, de pánico/euforia, o de lentitud de reacción del mercado, que un inversor puede aprovechar si es capaz de adelantarse o apreciarlo, antes de que el valor alcance el precio exacto que debería tener.

-------------


Ponzi, para mí el SAN es mi inversión más arriesgada y la que más dudas me genera. Puedo perder dinero, tienes toda la razón.

Pero como quería meter un banco entre mis acciones por narices, el SAN me pareció lo menos malo. Intenté indexarme al IBEX con 4 valores ''seguros'' y de momento lo he conseguido e incluso voy por encima. Cuando el IBEX sube mis valores suben un poquito más y cuando baja lo hacen un poco menos, hablando en promedio que es lo importante de una cartera. 

El SAN de momento lo llevo en ligeras pérdidas, gracias a que por suerte me dio la opción de piramidar a 6,25 tras entrar a 6,78, si no el roto sería considerable.


(por cierto, el SAN es cualquier cosa menos un banco español )


----------



## xavigomis (15 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> A ver como te busco las cosquillas
> 
> Ponzi, olvídate de comparar ambas empresas o que yo tengo acciones del SAN. Vamos a ser objetivos.
> 
> ...



Tono, con todo el respeto, el mercado siempre se equivoca y es ineficiente sino no ganarías un duro.

La ostia que se pegara el Santander y el resto de bancos será mítica, están carismas, mientras telefónica a diferència de los bancos, no está cara.

Las empresas valen lo que generan y los bancos el día que el mercado vuelva a ser racional, con Santander a la cabeza de van a pegar una leche del 30 al 50 X ciento, mientras telefónica bajará mucho menos q eso. El dia menos pensado van a dejar de dar dividendos con cromos como los trileros y el mercado los pondrá en su sitio... lo que tiene el mercado es q sobreactua, para lo bueno y para lo malo, ahora esta en la cresta de la ola, solo tiene en cuenta lo bueno, pero más pronto que tarde volverá a poner a los bancos en su lugar y las valoraciones de locura q ahora se están viendo en el sector desaparecerán.

---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 08:47 ----------

Al invertir en los bancos asumes un riesgo mucho mayor q hacerlo en cualquier otra empresa. 

Dado que el tamaño de los activos es mucho más grande que en cualquier otra, una pequeña variación a la baja de estos se come en seguida los fondos propios y los hace quebrar, cosa que no pasa en empresas de otras industrias.


----------



## Tono (15 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Tono, con todo el respeto, el mercado siempre se equivoca y es ineficiente sino no ganarías un duro.
> 
> La ostia que se pegara el Santander y el resto de bancos será mítica, están carismas, mientras telefónica a diferència de los bancos, no está cara.
> 
> ...



Los bancos están subiendo y cuando el mercado corrija bajarán. El mercado los pondrá en su lugar. 
A mí me vas a contar lo sobrevalorados que están los bancos  :ouch:

Precisamente porque el mercado está sobrevalorando a los bancos he especulado con el SAN, del que espero una subidita maja al menos hasta la salida de resultados del 1Q (que serán muy buenos) y en un entorno del IBEX en torno a los 11000... y después se vende y a otra cosa, incluso comprar Matildes si están a tiro.

Pero aquí ya entramos en el acierto de cada uno, de TEF en este 1Q no espero ver gran cosa, incluso puede caer de los 11.

En abril, con el mercado dando o sacando razones como juez absoluto que no se equivoca, hablamos de nuevo con las cotizaciones de ambos delante. Me acordaré de este debate
...y por supuesto no pasaré a recibir vuestras collejas, ya se encargará Pandoro de dármelas si me equivoco


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2014)

Yo comprar banca a estos precios no lo veo Tono,puedo equivocarme.Quizás Tef no sea la mejor empresa para comparar porque también tienen lo suyo,que no es poco, pero es que por 76000 mill que cap San tienes miles de empresas que estan bien gestionadas en europa.

Que no te engañe el precio del Santander, en 2007 en pleno techo bursátil capitalizaba por 86000 mill y no es Inditex o Bayer donde todo va como un reloj suizo.

http://www.invertia.com/noticias/articulo-final.asp?idNoticia=1832062

Su pico fue 93000 mill

http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...3000-millones-de-euros-de-capitalizacion.html

Fíjate las burradas que han hecho con los scrip div que si llega a 7'75 estará otra vez en máximos históricos pero esta vez sin burbuja inmobiliaria y con la morosidad en máximos.

Telefónica la verdad que ha estado muy mal gestionada pero a diferencia de los bancos no ha emitido papel.Es muy triste el Ibex,todas las empresas menos una (inditex), que estan por encima de 20000 mill son o eléctricas,bancos o el antiguo monopolio estatal de telefonia,vaya tejido industrial.

A corto plazo igual si que Tef puede pasarlo peor al depender tanto de sudamerica pero a largo plazo yo no los veo tan caros.


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo comprar banca a estos precios no lo veo Tono,puedo equivocarme.Quizás Tef no sea la mejor empresa para comparar porque también tienen lo suyo,que no es poco, pero es que por 76000 mill que cap San tienes miles de empresas que estan bien gestionadas en europa.
> 
> Que no te engañe el precio del Santander, en 2007 en pleno techo bursátil capitalizaba por 86000 mill y no es Inditex o Bayer donde todo va como un reloj suizo.
> 
> ...



Ese es el tema. La cotización es de todo punto ABSURDA.

Pero como indica Tono, están en momentum y hasta que el Culibex no rompa a la baja, Santander estará ahí arriba.

Desde luego que es una inversión especulativa para ir con el SL bien ceñido al culo por si acaso.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2014)

Ponzi, ¿no duermes? ¿Qué hacemos con DT?


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ese es el tema. La cotización es de todo punto ABSURDA.
> 
> Pero como indica Tono, están en momentum y hasta que el Culibex no rompa a la baja, Santander estará ahí arriba.
> 
> Desde luego que es una inversión especulativa para ir con el SL bien ceñido al culo por si acaso.



Yo antes no le daba importancia pero con el transcurso de los años he comprobado sobre el terreno como funciona la emisión o recompra de papel y el juego del interés compuesto.No hay nada que destruya mas valor que emitir papel barato y eso lo han hecho todos los bancos (San a 3 BBVA a 4...)
En el lado contrario tenéis las recompras de acciones

-Acciona
-Alba
-FCC
-Barón de Ley
-Cocacola
-Lorillard
-Mota Engil
-Philip Morris
-Ibm
....
Y así miles

En España no es muy popular recomprar acciones, queda mas bonito decir que se reparte un 8% en efectivo.Cuando la realidad es que dividir la retribución al accionista entre recompras y dividendos a la larga genera mucha mas rentabilidad.Hay una empresa del Ibex que por sus características (bajo capez y alto fcf) podría permitirse ese lujo y sin embargo no lo hacen,hablo de Bme.Recomprar acciones con la cotización baja es lo mas rentable que existe para el accionista,si bme llega a quitar del mercado acciones cuando cotizaba a 15-17 ahora no estaría a 30 si no a 40.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ponzi, ¿no duermes? ¿Qué hacemos con DT?



Tiene que regentar su local de citas. El desempeño de la regencia es incompatible con el descanso.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (15 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ese es el tema. La cotización es de todo punto ABSURDA.
> 
> Pero como indica Tono, están en momentum y hasta que el Culibex no rompa a la baja, Santander estará ahí arriba.
> 
> Desde luego que es una inversión especulativa para ir con el SL bien ceñido al culo por si acaso.



te cito a tí pero va también por Ponzi.
yo juego sin SL sargento, o gano o pierdo, pero a mí de la partida no me echa nadie hasta que me dé la gana :cook:

Hablamos de ineficiencias del mercado... ¿y cuantas de estas ineficiencias que nos parece ver son trampas perfectamente colocadas por los leoncios? ¿acaso somos tan listos? 
hacemos nuestro estudio y decimos: mira que poco vale esta empresa según sus balances... y zas!! pescanovazo al canto.

Ponzi, toda la razón con el SAN en cuanto a sus fundamentales (y si añadimos riesgos futuros por deuda soberana, países emergentes, cambio de divisas, cambio de política de los BC, etc,ya ni te cuento)
qué decir entonces de Bankia, POP, SAB... :ouch:

Sin embargo como ves la gente del hilo está sacando sus buenas plusvis con la banca. 
A Bankia en 2 entradas le robé un 36% de plusvis después de gastos, casi 7k en 3 meses limpios de polvo y paja, jamás pensé en sus datos fundamentales cuando metí ahí mi dinero (ni de coña lo hubiera hecho por ese motivo)

Todos los bancos centrales están ayudando a la banca, todos los gobiernos idem, hay liquidez por doquier, los países se endeudan a manos llenas, los tipos de interés están bajos, se queman tarjetas de crédito en todos los países... 
...pues aprovechemos el timing ya que la banca sube y ojalá sepamos salir antes de que todo explote 

(ojos antes que cerebro)


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tiene que regentar su local de citas. El desempeño de la regencia es incompatible con el descanso.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



¿A ti también te ha enviado la foto del putiferio donde estuvo anoche? ::

Qué depravación hay en Madrizzzz, qué decadencia la española :XX:


----------



## xavigomis (15 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> te cito a tí pero va también por Ponzi.
> yo juego sin SL sargento, o gano o pierdo, pero a mí de la partida no me echa nadie hasta que me dé la gana :cook:
> 
> Hablamos de ineficiencias del mercado... ¿y cuantas de estas ineficiencias que nos parece ver son trampas perfectamente colocadas por los leoncios? ¿acaso somos tan listos?
> ...



Mientras todo sube es fácil ganar dinero... el día que deje de subir y sin que se de cuenta (no lleva stop) le habrán hecho un roto considerable.

Como usted dice, a finales de abril lo comentamos, si todo ha seguido subiendo habrá ganado dinero (poco o mucho), si ha dejado de subir, lo perderá.


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ponzi, ¿no duermes? ¿Qué hacemos con DT?



Yo no la veo mal,financieramente han sido mil veces mejor que Tef.Mientras nuestra teleco apenas lleva un año reduciendo deuda los alemanes desde hace 4-5 años todos los años algo se han quitado.Por precio esta mas barata Tef y tiene mas potencial pero nadie nos garantiza que no volvamos a ver las aventuras conquistadoras de Alierta.
Habría que mirarse las presentaciones de DT porque puede que ese capex tan bajo y fcf tan alto sea algo engañoso, todas las telecos van a tener que invertir en fibra y 4G, es el futuro.No se si ya habrán actualizado el cableado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2014)

A ver como acaba el culebrón ONO-Vodafone. Realmente necesitan el cableado y con el cash que les va a entrar el día 21 por la venta de su participación en Verizon harán una nueva oferta al alza.
Ya has visto los números de ONO  si realmente salen a bolsa hay que estar dentro.

Vodafone Is Said to Approach ONO for Potential Acquisition

"Colao said Vodafone will have between $30 billion and $40 billion in “spending power” after the company closes the $130 billion sale of its stake in Verizon Wireless on Feb. 21. “This will allow incredible transformation of Vodafone,” Colao said. "


----------



## Tono (15 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Mientras todo sube es fácil ganar dinero... el día que deje de subir y sin que se de cuenta (no lleva stop) le habrán hecho un roto considerable.
> 
> Como usted dice, a finales de abril lo comentamos, si todo ha seguido subiendo habrá ganado dinero (poco o mucho), si ha dejado de subir, lo perderá.



Puedo asumirlo Xavi, si pierdo me jodo pero no pasa de ahí.

En cuanto a los SL, cada uno juega en bolsa según sus propias reglas. 
Ya he dicho muchas veces que yo no pongo SL ya que mi forma de minimizar riesgos es piramidar a la baja si me equivoco en la entrada, para eso me reservo siempre un 2º disparo. Que también uso para piramidar al alza si todo va perfecto. Y la 2ª vía de reducir riesgos es que invierto en empresas con dividendo garantizado.

Por si alguien le sirve de algo estas fueron mis entradas:

SAN: 6,78 y 6,25
FERROVIAL: 13,98 y 13,50 (a restar del precio medio 0,40€/acc. cobrados de div)
IBERDROLA: 4,55 y 4,47 (a restar del precio medio 0,13€ /acc de div cobrados)

Si hubiera puesto un SL un 5% por debajo del primer precio de compra me hubieran echado de las 3 en su momento


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A ver como acaba el culebrón ONO-Vodafone. Realmente necesitan el cableado y con el cash que les va a entrar el día 21 por la venta de su participación en Verizon harán una nueva oferta al alza.
> Ya has visto los números de ONO  si realmente salen a bolsa hay que estar dentro.
> 
> Vodafone Is Said to Approach ONO for Potential Acquisition
> ...




Solo las de 2012, al menos lo que visto hasta ahora todo funcionaba bien menos el excesivo endeudamiento...Este finde tengo que echar una ojeada al resto


----------



## Xiux (15 Feb 2014)

Bankia

Si miramos el gráfico de los últimos 3 meses, es una subida frenética que podría ser todo el teatro que están montando para su colocación a un precio que como bien dijo ane, media de los ultimos 3 meses, así que andará entre los 1,15 y los 1,30, quizás 1,25

Ir a la OPV podría ser tan bueno como lo fue la ampliación del POP a finales del 2012, que por cierto me la perdí y eso que me insistió un amigo director del POP que era una buena oportunidad (eso no de fiarse de los directores es lo que tiene).


----------



## ane agurain (15 Feb 2014)

yo esta semana es posible que entre en TEF, pinta bien.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Solo las de 2012, al menos lo que visto hasta ahora todo funcionaba bien menos el excesivo endeudamiento...Este finde tengo que echar una ojeada al resto



Recuerda a la hora de comparar que del 2002 al 2007 son individuales y desde el 2008 consolidadas. 

Yo desestimaría las cuentas antes del 2008, fue entonces cuando ONO compró Menta (Auna) y es que al final ONO ha sido la fusión de todas las redes de fibra que nacieron, Auna era la fusión entre la catalana y aragonesa, ONO ya compró en 2004 Retecal (Castilla León) y poco después también se hizo con la que operaba en la Comunidad de Madrid.
Cada absorción implicaba un ERE, creo han sido cinco hasta la fecha, y el esfuerzo financiero de cablear es colosal. Ahora toca recoger el fruto.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A ver como acaba el culebrón ONO-Vodafone. Realmente necesitan el cableado y con el cash que les va a entrar el día 21 por la venta de su participación en Verizon harán una nueva oferta al alza.
> Ya has visto los números de ONO  si realmente salen a bolsa hay que estar dentro.
> 
> Vodafone Is Said to Approach ONO for Potential Acquisition
> ...



En mi barrio Vodafone ha puesto cable de fibra hace bien poco, o eso anuncian. Y allí Ono ya tenía, cuanto menos es curioso. también es verdad que en el resto de Madrid no he visto ningún anuncio de Vodafone fibra, quizá lo han paralizado porque han visto que era tonteria.

Pero si tenemos en cuenta el tiempo que están perdiendo, donde habría que estar ahora es en Ono porque Vodafone hará una oferta mareante sí o sí; pensemos que por un lado pierden tiempo, ergo clientes potenciales ergo pierden frente a la competencia que les va comiendo terreno.

--------------


Sobre la discusión entre bancos y TEF, yo creo que las 2 partes llevaís razón. Yo ahora mismo estoy en bankia porque es un caso aparte (y aún así voy con mucho tiento), pero del resto de banca ni con un palo hoyga. Ni aunque estuvieran un 10% por debajo del precio actual.

Pero es que aparte de eso, Timofónica tiene muchos problemas. Si no fuera por el Movistar fusión, creo que no es arriesgado decir que hoy tendrían, tranquilamente, de 100.000 a 200.000 líneas menos, pero sus competidores ya hace tiempo que igualaron y mejoraron su oferta. De hecho, en este mes ya he sacado 3 líneas de Movistar. 

Para que os hagais una idea de la diferencia, los propios operadores de Movistar, cuando me trataban de convencer de que no me fuera, me han reconocido que no podían competir, y uno de ellos me ha dicho con voz lastimosa uqe "por favor, no me fuera", como si su trabajo dependiera de ello. En parte es así y lo siento, pero no puede ser que sus tarifas sean hasta el doble de caras que la competencia sólo porque tengan mejor cobertura. Al menos no para lso que vivimos en grandes ciudades. 

O sacan algún bombazo como el fusión, o le veo un futuro muy negro a Timof.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo esta semana es posible que entre en TEF, pinta bien.



Para corto?


----------



## ane agurain (15 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Para corto?



no, para entrar por indicadores, igual no ya mismo, pero le falta poco si la bolsa no corrige y se va por la alcantarilla, lo mismo que iberdrola. Les toca


----------



## Namreir (15 Feb 2014)

Que paso con acciona ayer?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no, para entrar por indicadores, igual no ya mismo, pero le falta poco si la bolsa no corrige y se va por la alcantarilla, lo mismo que iberdrola. Les toca



Si no corrige tu lo has dicho...


----------



## decloban (15 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no, para entrar por indicadores, igual no ya mismo, pero le falta poco si la bolsa no corrige y se va por la alcantarilla, lo mismo que iberdrola. Les toca



¿Pero pensando a medio plazo? Desde luego subirá por la inercia del Ibex pero mirando gráfico no tiene fuerza y el CPM da pena.


----------



## IRobot (15 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> En mi barrio Vodafone ha puesto cable de fibra hace bien poco, o eso anuncian. Y allí Ono ya tenía, cuanto menos es curioso. también es verdad que en el resto de Madrid no he visto ningún anuncio de Vodafone fibra, quizá lo han paralizado porque han visto que era tonteria.
> 
> Pero si tenemos en cuenta el tiempo que están perdiendo, donde habría que estar ahora es en Ono porque Vodafone hará una oferta mareante sí o sí; pensemos que por un lado pierden tiempo, ergo clientes potenciales ergo pierden frente a la competencia que les va comiendo terreno.
> 
> ...



Menudas discusiones me tienen ustedes los Sábados ya bien de mañana... Respecto a los bancos es curioso como hasta finales de Enero parecían el producto estrella para el Ibex en este año. Ahora parece que se ha enfriado un poco la cosa aunque todavía se pueden leer cosas en el mismo sentido estos días por parte de algunos analistas. Como contrapunto, leí también este artículo la semana pasada y me pareció también interesante: 

¿Por qué comprar banca española pudiendo comprar la europea más barata?


----------



## ane agurain (15 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Pero pensando a medio plazo? Desde luego subirá por la inercia del Ibex pero mirando gráfico no tiene fuerza y el CPM da pena.



no todo es CPM. La semana pasada el CPM y MAnsfield de uno que tú y yo sabemos era brutal, y ahora está un 10% abajo 

Miraté TEF con Vigia-Koncorde y en el ciclo sincronizado MACD-RSI-Estato

Para medio? No. Yo siempre hablo para entrar y estar como mucho 2 semanas.


----------



## decloban (15 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no todo es CPM. La semana pasada el CPM y MAnsfield de uno que tú y yo sabemos era brutal, y ahora está un 10% abajo



Sabes que para ese ni AT ni nada, especulación pura y dura :: pero aun así a medio-plazo sigue dando señal, manos fuerte netrando incluido esta semana, CPM alto y con fuerza.



ane agurain dijo:


> Para medio? No. Yo siempre hablo para entrar y estar como mucho 2 semanas.



Si no es para medio entonces no digo nada. Es que a veces me olvido que la mayoría de este foro es de culo inquieto.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Feb 2014)

Ane, como sé que andabas detrás de Prosegur...
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/506472-prosegur-anula-contratos-clientes-morosos-espana-ultima-ere.html

Aunque la noticia es del dia 12 así que se habrá descontado en bolsa, o no, claro.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Feb 2014)

Manos fuertes también en semanal hay a saco en EADS y si tiras una directriz alcista, verás que la ha roto y que al final puede que solo vaya a hacer un pullback en este ciclo rsi+macd 

---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 05:59 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Ane, como sé que andabas detrás de Prosegur...
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/506472-prosegur-anula-contratos-clientes-morosos-espana-ultima-ere.html
> 
> Aunque la noticia es del dia 12 así que se habrá descontado en bolsa, o no, claro.



Prosegur está el cuidadador manejando, solo hay que ver cuando se anunció la entrada de Guillermo Puertas, como la tiró. Hay que tener cuidado esta semana con ella, si no la suben.


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Feb 2014)

"Los mercados son eficientes y no se equivocan", "España es una democracia", " trabajar duro siempre recompensa" son el tipo de paradigmas que te vas dando cuenta come l tiempo que son una puta patraña.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Feb 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> "Los mercados son eficientes y no se equivocan", "España es una democracia", " trabajar duro siempre recompensa" son el tipo de paradigmas que te vas dando cuenta come l tiempo que son una puta patraña.



Nunca digas de este agua no beberé este cura no es mi padre.....ni esta poll* no me cabe


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Recuerda a la hora de comparar que del 2002 al 2007 son individuales y desde el 2008 consolidadas.
> 
> Yo desestimaría las cuentas antes del 2008, fue entonces cuando ONO compró Menta (Auna) y es que al final ONO ha sido la fusión de todas las redes de fibra que nacieron, Auna era la fusión entre la catalana y aragonesa, ONO ya compró en 2004 Retecal (Castilla León) y poco después también se hizo con la que operaba en la Comunidad de Madrid.
> Cada absorción implicaba un ERE, creo han sido cinco hasta la fecha, y el esfuerzo financiero de cablear es colosal. Ahora toca recoger el fruto.



Pues no ibas mal encaminado

Ver archivo adjunto 62025


En algun punto entre 2007 y 2011 han empezado a ganar dinero.No es un mal negocio

Margenes

Ebitda 48%
Resultado operativo 23%

En el ultimo año los ingresos han crecido un 6%,el Ebit un 5% y el Ebitda un 3,87% que para la que esta cayendo en el sector es todo un logro.

El problema es muy simple

El resultado financiero en 2011 se comía el 69% del resultado de explotación , en 2012 esa cifra subió al 81% y eso que el endeudamiento neto esta bajando no así el tipo medio de la deuda.Al ritmo que van antes de dos años tendrán que convertir deuda en capital y aquí ya hay varias opciones

-Private equity
-Salida a bolsa
-OPA

Para Vodafone la compra tiene sentido, consiguen un negocio que crece y de un plumazo pueden quitarse la deuda, ademas gran parte de las inversiones ya están hechas.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Feb 2014)

Nomura sobre telefonica:

"En los últimos tiempos prácticamente ninguna firma de inversión internacional ha fijado una valoración tan baja de Telefónica como la otorgado hoy por Nomura. Los analistas de la entidad japonesa ya establecía uno de los previos objetivos más bajos sobre la empresa española de telecomunicaciones, y hoy ha revisado a la baja ésta valoración, hasta los 8.80 €/Acción, lo que supondría volver a los niveles de mediados de 2.012: el reciente desplome en las divisas emergentes, en especial en países como Argentina, ha aumentado los recelos hacia la inversión en Telefónica".


----------



## ane agurain (15 Feb 2014)

Yo voy a poner un tema un poco más general y que desconocía. Viene del libro de Elder, de Vivir del Trading, y que viendo la época en la que estamos, deberíamos tener en cuenta:


> Los mercados han cambiado mucho desde la época de Edwards y Magee.
> En los años 40, el volumen diario de una acción activa en el mercado de Nueva
> York era solamente de unos cuantos centenares de títulos, mientras que en los
> 90 exceden a menudo del millón. El equilibrio de poder en el mercado de
> ...


----------



## Chila (15 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Nomura sobre telefonica:
> 
> "En los últimos tiempos prácticamente ninguna firma de inversión internacional ha fijado una valoración tan baja de Telefónica como la otorgado hoy por Nomura. Los analistas de la entidad japonesa ya establecía uno de los previos objetivos más bajos sobre la empresa española de telecomunicaciones, y hoy ha revisado a la baja ésta valoración, hasta los 8.80 €/Acción, lo que supondría volver a los niveles de mediados de 2.012: el reciente desplome en las divisas emergentes, en especial en países como Argentina, ha aumentado los recelos hacia la inversión en Telefónica".



Nomura lo valora todo bajo.
8,80 es una broma.


----------



## Tono (15 Feb 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> "Los mercados son eficientes y no se equivocan", "España es una democracia", " trabajar duro siempre recompensa" son el tipo de paradigmas que te vas dando cuenta come l tiempo que son una puta patraña.



Todos somos adultos y tenemos dos dedos de frente, podemos elegir cual de las normas o de sus contrarias queremos seguir en la vida.

No sé si lo que quieres decir es:

- hay que ir contra el mercado 
- no se debe votar, no sirvepara nada
- nadie debe esforzarse en trabajar duro

it´s up to you

A mi me gusta comportarme muy de acuerdo con las reglas en cuanto a mis obligaciones profesionales, financieras y democráticas.

Y en mi vida privada y mi tiempo libre hago lo que me sale de los cojones.
Me va bien así.


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Todos somos adultos y tenemos dos dedos de frente, podemos elegir cual de las normas o de sus contrarias queremos seguir en la vida.
> 
> No sé si lo que quieres decir es:
> 
> ...



Pues más o menos;

- hay que ir contra el mercado NO, PERO TAMPOCO FIARSE DE EL, esta lleno de trampas. HFT, info privilegiada...
- no se debe votar, no sirvepara nada en España eso es CORRECTO
- nadie debe esforzarse en trabajar duro NO, PERO NO GARANTIZA NADA “Arbeit macht frei”


----------



## Tono (15 Feb 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pues más o menos;
> 
> - hay que ir contra el mercado NO, PERO TAMPOCO FIARSE DE EL, esta lleno de trampas. HFT, info privilegiada...
> - no se debe votar, no sirvepara nada en España eso es CORRECTO
> - nadie debe esforzarse en trabajar duro NO, PERO NO GARANTIZA NADA “Arbeit macht frei”





Ves, aquí ya empezamos a estar más de acuerdo. 
Nos toca vivir tiempos muy jodidos y convivir con hijos de puta, trepas , estafadores, corruptos. Hay que intentar ganar a todos con esfuerzo, información y relaciones sociales. 
Eso implica trabajar duro, dar una imagen limpita de persona no anárquica y al menos aparentar que eres muy bueno en tu trabajo.


Robopoli, hice los deberes que nos pusiste sobre Manhattan Associates, Inc. MANH.
Viendo los datos de Finviz y leyendo varios artículos sobre la empresa pocas pegas se le pueden poner. 
Caja neta, buenos clientes, crecimiento sostenido y además es de las que recompran acciones como le gusta a Ponzi



> Consolidated total revenue for the 12 months ending Dec. 31, 2013 was $414.5 million, compared to $376.2 million for the 12 months ending Dec. 31, 2012. License revenue was $62.4 million for the 12 months ending Dec. 31, 2013, compared to $61.5 million for the 12 months ending Dec. 31, 2012.
> 
> During the 12 months ending Dec. 31, 2013, the company repurchased 2,831,520 shares of Manhattan Associates common stock under the share repurchase program authorized by the Board of Directors, for a total investment of $59.2 million.
> 
> Read more: The Marietta Daily Journal - Manhattan Associates reports record 4Q full year 2013



Su gráfica además lo dice todo:







Drawbacks:

-Empieza a estar sobrevalorada y ya no se espera un crecimiento tan bueno en los próximos 5 años
-Depende mucho del mercado asiático.
-No está todavía lo suficientemente dimensionada frente a otras grandes competidoras suyas como Oracle.

aquí una web curiosa donde empleados suyos (bastantes por cierto) hablan de que están hartos de trabajo y mal pagados... aunque la mayoría recomiendan trabajar para ellla

Manhattan Associates Reviews | Glassdoor

Y te pregunto: ¿ese pedazo de velote verde de octubre? :8:


----------



## NaNDeTe (15 Feb 2014)

Alguien ha entrado en ANR esta semana? en soporte y segun koncorde pinta bien.... estoy por deshacer 500 acs de BBVA y buscar peponazo en ANR


----------



## Robopoli (15 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> > Ves, aquí ya empezamos a estar más de acuerdo.
> > Nos toca vivir tiempos muy jodidos y convivir con hijos de puta, trepas , estafadores, corruptos. Hay que intentar ganar a todos con esfuerzo, información y relaciones sociales.
> > Eso implica trabajar duro, dar una imagen limpita de persona no anárquica y al menos aparentar que eres muy bueno en tu trabajo.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tus comentarios! Coincido con ellos al 100% y para mi quizás la pega más importante es que se está calentando un poco. Dicho esto tampoco me parece que esté prohibitiva y si van haciendo buenos Qs creo que acabarán justificando buenas subidas.
Sobre el velote de octubre también lo vi pero no encontré ninguna noticia al respecto (le dediqué pocos minutos la verdad ) Por las fechas me cuadra que sea por los resultados del Q anterior pero ya te digo que no he visto nada.
Por último, al final el viernes no me pude resistir vendí la mitad de mis matildes y entré así que ya os iré contando como va la cosa.
Creo que es una empresa de bastante calidad y sólo tiene que seguir haciendo lo que han hecho durante los últimos 23 o 24 años y si dan alguna sorpresa pues eso que nos llevaremos puesto :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (15 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tus comentarios! Coincido con ellos al 100% y para mi quizás la pega más importante es que se está calentando un poco. Dicho esto tampoco me parece que esté prohibitiva y si van haciendo buenos Qs creo que acabarán justificando buenas subidas.
> Sobre el velote de octubre también lo vi pero no encontré ninguna noticia al respecto (le dediqué pocos minutos la verdad )
> 
> 
> ...



Si te soy sincero, no le he dedicado más de 15 minutos.
Por mi sistema, para decidirme a entrar en ella tendría que observar su comportamiento en bolsa varios meses y empaparrme de noticias y páginas web de información.
Será por eso que no me decido a cruzar el charco, el día sólo tiene 24 horas y bastante tengo con el IBEX.


----------



## Robopoli (15 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si te soy sincero, no le he dedicado más de 15 minutos.
> Por mi sistema, para decidirme a entrar en ella tendría que observar su comportamiento en bolsa varios meses y empaparrme de noticias y páginas web de información.
> Será por eso que no me decido a cruzar el charco, el día sólo tiene 24 horas y bastante tengo con el IBEX.



Yo sin embargo si veo que encaja dentro de los parámetros que suelo utilizar, el momentum es bueno y el perfil de la empresa me gusta voy adelante sin mirar demasiado las noticias. También es cierto que diversifico bastante. 
Lo bueno de HVEI es que hay estilos muy distintos y de todos se puede aprender un poquito


----------



## egarenc (15 Feb 2014)

......up..........


----------



## Hannibal (15 Feb 2014)

No sé si esto puede ayudar en el futuro a Telefónica o incluso a Gowex ienso: pero parece interesante aunque sea a costa del gasto público
Merkel y Hollande planean una red de comunicaciones que evite pasar por EEUU - elEconomista.es


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Feb 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Alguien ha entrado en ANR esta semana? en soporte y segun koncorde pinta bien.... estoy por deshacer 500 acs de BBVA y buscar peponazo en ANR



ANR yo lo veo como Imtech que si sobrevive se puede pegar un pelotazo (son dos acciones diferentes y cada una con su juego)


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> ANR yo lo veo como Imtech que si sobrevive se puede pegar un pelotazo (son dos acciones diferentes y cada una con su juego)



Recomiendo encarecidamente leer este libro,no es análisis fundamental

http://www.fxf1.com/english-books/KENNETH L. FISHER - Super Stocks.pdf

Es una técnica un tanto original para conseguir acciones infravaloradas por un Glitch of market .....o como le gusta decir a Kenneth

"Get Rich with the Glitch"

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenneth_Fisher

Si uno es capaz de seleccionar bien esos pequeños fallos y razonarlos se pueden conseguir rentabilidades espectaculares...

A Janus el libro creo que le va a gustar, hasta menciona a Penney en la pag 96


----------



## ane agurain (15 Feb 2014)

Pues al igual que Decloban, yo voy a mojarme y dar MI lista de valores para los que esta semana no va a ser "buena" (espero acertar más que él, el listón está muy alto) 



Spoiler



Aperam
Acerinox
Abengoa
Barón de Ley
Biosearch
Cementos
Banco Sabadell
Caixabank
Carbures
Ibercom
Fersa
Fluidra
Nicolas Correa
Tavex
Vocento



O como decía él, el cierre de este viernes próximo será inferior al del pasado.


----------



## paulistano (15 Feb 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Alguien ha entrado en ANR esta semana? en soporte y segun koncorde pinta bien.... estoy por deshacer 500 acs de BBVA y buscar peponazo en ANR




Entré ayer, posiblemente el lunes haga otra entrada, dudo se vaya mas abajo del 4,80ienso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Entré ayer, posiblemente el lunes haga otra entrada, dudo se vaya mas abajo del 4,80ienso:



No es por ser hijo puta, pero el creo en bolsa no existe...


----------



## paulistano (15 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> No es por ser hijo puta, pero el creo en bolsa no existe...



Pues si pierde ese precio se vende y ya está8:


Total, ya se las vendí a alguno hace unos meses a 7,60:Baile:


Si estoy de qcuerdo en que está en situación críticaienso:


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues si pierde ese precio se vende y ya está8:
> 
> 
> Total, ya se las vendí a alguno hace unos meses a 7,60:Baile:
> ...



sería a Janus ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

que joputa soy. Janus te quiero :X:X:X luego te llamo )))


----------



## ane agurain (15 Feb 2014)

para mí, hace tiempo me preguntaron por privado precios de entrada de ANR e IMTECH. Creo que dí para entrar, aunque fuera para un rebote, en 4,6x y en 1,8x
Los mantengo. No sé si fue uno @elpaisdelasmar...


----------



## Maravedi (15 Feb 2014)

Os veo muy cachondos con el carbón


----------



## egarenc (15 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> No es por ser hijo puta, pero el creo en bolsa no existe...



hamijo, que entre 'dudo¡ y 'creo' hay un largo trecho :no:, no se meta con pauli que se curro una invitacion de FC para mi .

De todas, la entrada buena va a ser la de Bertok, cuando la haga hay que seguirle si o si (si tiene el detalle de anunciarla)


----------



## ane agurain (15 Feb 2014)

Yo hablaba de A.T. @ponzi


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo hablaba de A.T. @ponzi



Son empresas que facturan mucho, 4900 mill Anr y 5400 imtech, a poco que se solucionen los problemas, que no son los mismos en un caso que en otro,su cotización congestionada tirara para arriba.
A mi 1,8 me parece un precio inmejorable en Imtech,no se si llegara a ese nivel


----------



## egarenc (15 Feb 2014)

entre los vicios legales, ya llevo PM y cubro la parte de cuota tabaquil....para el tema del alcohol, @ponzi te atreves a proponer alguna empresa que hayas visto interesante?


----------



## Montegrifo (15 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pues al igual que Decloban, yo voy a mojarme y dar MI lista de valores para los que esta semana no va a ser "buena" (espero acertar más que él, el listón está muy alto)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je je, no te has atrevido a meter a bankia.

Me gusta ibercom, espero que tengas razón y haya un buen recorte para entrar y dejarla cocerse a fuego lento durante un tiempo. Poca cosa que me conozco yo como pueden salir estos bichos.

Por cierto, el otro día estuvisteis hablando del grafeno, llevo bastante tiempo también detrás pero no termino de decidirme por donde entrar. Tengo claro que quiero apostar por el tema, sé que va a hacerse un hueco y no pequeño, pero aquí pasa lo de tantas otras veces, puede que acertemos en el invento pero no en la o las empresas que se llevan el gato al agua, y por el camino está claro que algunas se van a atragantar, si te equivocas ahí la cara de tonto va a ser fina fina. Aquí en España tenemos carbures que tocan algo el tema pero creo que llevan otras muchas historias y el calentón del último mes asusta y mucho. Además de que ya sabemos que esto del i + d aquí lo reservamos para la paella y sangría por eso prefiero mirar un poco por fuera. Una que estoy siguiendo y no recuerdo ya si la pudisteis por aquí es hxl. 
Al final, voy a tener que coger una cantidad x y hacer dos o tres montones y echarlos al pozo a ver si alguno pega el peponazo, aunque con tantas bankias, prisas, anarrosas, imteches mi perfil de riesgo empieza a ser al menos curioso.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Son empresas que facturan mucho, 4900 mill Anr y 5400 imtech, a poco que se solucionen los problemas, que no son los mismos en un caso que en otro,su cotización congestionada tirara para arriba.
> A mi 1,8 me parece un precio inmejorable en Imtech,no se si llegara a ese nivel



Te das cuenta Ponzi que dentro de nada podemos volver a comprar ? 

Y lo mejor de todo es que ya no se si interesa por ahora. No quiero decir que no sea una buena opción a l.p. pero a corto aun no la veo subiendo y hay otras que me están subiendo casi todos los dias...


edito para añadir que "casi todos los dias de la semana pasada...."


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> entre los vicios legales, ya llevo PM y cubro la parte de cuota tabaquil....para el tema del alcohol, @ponzi te atreves a proponer alguna empresa que hayas visto interesante?



De las que he mirado que son pocas la que me parece mas interesante yo creo que es Carlsberg

[youtube]MAcc8CPhlO4[/youtube]

[youtube]nRKZ2MVZhVA[/youtube]

Luego Heineken no esta mal por la cuota de mercado que tienen, ademas el mercado les esta penalizando haber expandido el negocio vía deuda, con la ultima compra se han pasado un poquillo, hay que "vigilarla"

Barón de Ley si bien el negocio por si solo ya esta cotizando a precios ajustados como tienen 170 mill entre la caja y las inversiones en renta fija es una opción interesante a tener en cuenta 

Diageo "hay que vigilarla"

---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 23:21 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Te das cuenta Ponzi que dentro de nada podemos volver a comprar ?
> 
> Y lo mejor de todo es que ya no se si interesa por ahora. No quiero decir que no sea una buena opción a l.p. pero a corto aun no la veo subiendo y hay otras que me están subiendo casi todos los dias...
> 
> ...



Yo el 25 de este mes.
Ese es el problema de pillar un negocio en mitad de una reestructuración o con problemas.Si todo sale bien haces un x2-x3 pero también te arriesgas a entrar demasiado pronto porque es muy difícil predecir cuando pasara ese cambio o que algo salga mal. Cuando empiecen a ganar dinero y todas las dudas estén resueltas no cotizaran a estos precios.


----------



## Montegrifo (15 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> De las que he mirado que son pocas la que me parece mas interesante yo creo que es Carlsberg
> 
> Luego Heineken no esta mal por la cuota de mercado que tienen, ademas el mercado les esta penalizando haber expandido el negocio vía deuda, con la ultima compra se han pasado un poquillo, hay que "vigilarla"
> 
> Barón de Ley si bien el negocio por si solo ya esta cotizando a precios ajustados como tienen 170 mill entre la caja y las inversiones en renta fija es una opción interesante a tener en cuenta



He visto varias veces que hacías referencia a la caja de barón de ley y a su parte en renta fija, pero me surge una duda respecto a esa parte en renta fija. De qué tipo de renta fija estamos hablando? Porque de todo hay en la viña del señor y algo burbujeada parece estar la renta fija. O estoy hablando de otra cosa y estoy haciendo el ganso?


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> hamijo, que entre 'dudo¡ y 'creo' hay un largo trecho :no:, no se meta con pauli que se curro una invitacion de FC para mi .
> 
> De todas, la entrada buena va a ser la de Bertok, cuando la haga hay que seguirle si o si (si tiene el detalle de anunciarla)



Lo haré, voy a por un par de lotes :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> He visto varias veces que hacías referencia a la caja de barón de ley y a su parte en renta fija, pero me surge una duda respecto a esa parte en renta fija. De qué tipo de renta fija estamos hablando? Porque de todo hay en la viña del señor y algo burbujeada parece estar la renta fija. O estoy hablando de otra cosa y estoy haciendo el ganso?



En la pagina 60 de las cuentas de 2012 viene lo que tenían a 31 de diciembre de ese año...No puedo colgarte la dirección desde la tablet.....Pongo un pantallazo









Tienes de todo desde imposiciones a plazo fijo hasta deuda española e irlandesa.Faltan las cuentas de 2013


----------



## xavigomis (16 Feb 2014)

ojo que son las cuentas de 2012 como bien dices y a 2013 pueden haber habido variaciones significativas...


----------



## Montegrifo (16 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> En la pagina 60 de las cuentas de 2012 viene lo que tenían a 31 de diciembre de ese año...No puedo colgarte la dirección desde la tablet.....Pongo un pantallazo
> 
> 
> Tienes de todo desde imposiciones a plazo fijo hasta deuda española e irlandesa.Faltan las cuentas de 2013



Interesante, muchas gracias @ponzi por empujarnos a leer la letra pequeña de donde metemos nuestras perras. 
120 kilotones en la riñonera, 20 muy aparcados a largo que supongo que será la deuda pública (y que podrían dar perdida ya que de este octubre no pasamos, y este sí que va a ser de verdad) y 75 para este año y 25 para el próximo contante y sonante. No está nada mal. Son muchos años de ahorro. 

Voy a hacer de abogado del diablo, tanto dinero tiene una mala lectura a mi modo de ver, si mi negocio funciona, no aparco, reinvierto y crezco, salvo que vea que es mal momento y me espero para hacer inversiones un poco antes de empezar a ver brotes verdes de verdad. Y no es un negocio sobredimensionado tipo Apple o inditex que tenga que aparcar por ser imposible manipular semejante mole. Este año les vence mucha pasta, veremos si renuevan el plazo fijo o empiezan a quemarla.

No está mal tampoco la inversión en terrenos, esperemos que no los comprarán urbanizables, ahí lo mismo hay escondida otra futura revalorización.


----------



## Namreir (16 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Interesante, muchas gracias @ponzi por empujarnos a leer la letra pequeña de donde metemos nuestras perras.
> 120 kilotones en la riñonera, 20 muy aparcados a largo que supongo que será la deuda pública (y que podrían dar perdida ya que de este octubre no pasamos, y este sí que va a ser de verdad) y 75 para este año y 25 para el próximo contante y sonante. No está nada mal. Son muchos años de ahorro.
> 
> Voy a hacer de abogado del diablo, *tanto dinero tiene una mala lectura a mi modo de ver, si mi negocio funciona, no aparco, reinvierto y crezco*, salvo que vea que es mal momento y me espero para hacer inversiones un poco antes de empezar a ver brotes verdes de verdad. Y no es un negocio sobredimensionado tipo Apple o inditex que tenga que aparcar por ser imposible manipular semejante mole. Este año les vence mucha pasta, veremos si renuevan el plazo fijo o empiezan a quemarla.
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo, muchas empresas se van a pique por reinvertir en negocios ruinosos que se llevan por delante el negocio principal de la empresa.

Las decisiones hay que tomarlas con cuidado, y mas en la situacion que estamos, para mi la gestion es un 10, si al final no encuentra un nicho de negocio adecuado donde invertir siempre puede repartir el excedente entre los accionistas. Es mas, para mi las empresas que no reparten dividendos son muy muy muy sospechosas, powerpointismo en estado puro.


----------



## NaNDeTe (16 Feb 2014)

Vozpópuli - Santander vende su deuda en Pescanova (70 millones) a un fondo buitre británico


----------



## Montegrifo (16 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, muchas empresas se van a pique por reinvertir en negocios ruinosos que se llevan por delante el negocio principal de la empresa.
> 
> Las decisiones hay que tomarlas con cuidado, y mas en la situacion que estamos, para mi la gestion es un 10, si al final no encuentra un nicho de negocio adecuado donde invertir siempre puede repartir el excedente entre los accionistas. Es mas, para mi las empresas que no reparten dividendos son muy muy muy sospechosas, powerpointismo en estado puro.



Precisamente a eso me refiero, si no reinvierten quizá sea porque no vean tan rentable el negocio y no quieren pillarse los dedos. Pero ya digo que es por darle una vuelta de tuerca porque la pinta es muy buena


----------



## Tono (16 Feb 2014)

Buenos y nevados días.

¿Hay falta de liquidez en el mundo?



> *Fondos de inversión y fondos de pensiones.*
> “Si las sociedades de inversión colectiva invirtieran solo en renta variable, podrían comprarse todas las compañías cotizadas del mundo”.



¿tiene algo que ver el IBEX (en general) con la economía española? 







Hoy viene en El País un artículo interesante sobre fondos de inversión. Lo que capitalizan, en lo que invierten, su preferencia por el dividendo, etc.

Las manos que mueven las Bolsas | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS

Si algo me queda claro después de leerlo, es que: 

- Los tipos de interés próximos a 0 de los bancos centrales así como su control para evitar la especulación con las primas de riesgo obligan a los fondos a moverse a la renta variable.

- Las bolsas no van a bajar y ni siquiera están a nivel de preburbuja. Se irá hacia arriba, con dientes de sierra como cadenas montañosas ya que se buscará rentabilidad en las dos vías, apostando a la subida y a la bajada. Puede ser que los países hagan crash, pero las multinacionales en beneficios ni de coña, van a ser más seguras que la deuda alemana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2014)

Acabo de ver First Blood.... dios se me han saltado las lágrimas al final!!

Que peliculón!!!

There's a long road and it's hard as hell.....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (16 Feb 2014)

¿First blood no es la primera de Rambo?

¿y dices que has llorado al ver tanto músculo y testosterona? ienso:

[YOUTUBE]VejldMv8kc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2014)

Tono, el discurso final de John es impresionante. 

Esa peli nada tiene que ver con las pelis esas que sueles buscar en el hinternes.... 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## tarrito (16 Feb 2014)

A eso venía yo,
Llorando con Rambo I? :what:


----------



## Tono (16 Feb 2014)

Me acuerdo cuando la vi por primera vez. Quedé alucinado.
Tenía 17 años. Al día siguiente teníamos un partido de pretemporada contra el Atlético de Madrid y yo me sentía un pequeño Rambo. 

En la primera jugada Futre me rompió la nariz de un codazo.
Aún se la guardo después de casi 30 años. 

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 10:51 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, el discurso final de John es impresionante.



Ahí tienes razón
es incomprensible que no le dieran el Oscar ese año:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> A eso venía yo,
> Llorando con Rambo I? :what:



He dicho saltar las lágrimas cojones ya!. Se acabó el offtopic ::

Tono en modo batallitas del agüelo on 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (16 Feb 2014)

a tí lo que te ha afectado es la fiebre

¿llorar con rambo?

si quieres llorar viendo torsos viriles te aconsejo “El Campeón”

el padre de Angeline Jolie sí que era un pedazo de actor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> a tí lo que te ha afectado es la fiebre
> 
> ¿llorar con rambo?
> 
> ...



To's possible. ::



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Hannibal (16 Feb 2014)

En vista de los últimos posts, al pirata le aconsejo otra película que se estrenará en breve:


----------



## bertok (16 Feb 2014)

El piratón tiene un gusto exquisito.

Dios que peliculón, joer.

Para todo lo demás, mastercard

[YOUTUBE]ULdhIUragLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chila (16 Feb 2014)

¿futre? Jojojo


----------



## Tono (16 Feb 2014)

Bertok, ya que has puesto el vídeo del kadett me he acordado de que tuve uno.

hace años conté en forocoches como tuve un siniestro total con él.

no voy a contar aquí otra vez todo y que me acusen de abuelo cebolleta, si a alguien le apetece

Historia de un siniestro total (D.E.P)... - ForoCoches

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 11:21 ----------




Chila dijo:


> ¿futre? Jojojo



en Galicia decimos que los portugueses son como los perros..
...no tienen ni alma


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Feb 2014)

¿First blood? Snobs... Acorralado. Buena peli, y si eres capaz de llorar eres mejor actor que Stallone ::


----------



## bertok (16 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Bertok, ya que has puesto el vídeo del kadett me he acordado de que tuve uno.
> 
> hace años conté en forocoches como tuve un siniestro total con él.
> 
> ...



Zona norte de Madrid y discusión con pechopalomo con BMW .....

No sé cómo estás aquí para contarlo ....::::::

Corren rumores que era el chinaco siendo becario y yendo a por el pan :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Tono (16 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Zona norte de Madrid y discusión con pechopalomo con BMW .....
> 
> No sé cómo estás aquí para contarlo ....::::::
> 
> Corren rumores que era el chinaco siendo becario y yendo a por el pan :XX::XX::XX:



pues no había caído que podría haber sido Chinito :XX::XX::XX:

la historia te juro que fue verdad :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿First blood? Snobs... Acorralado. Buena peli, y si eres capaz de llorar eres mejor actor que Stallone ::



Revenoso, las pelis se ven en V.O. o no se ven. No me seas un janusete viendo pelis con audio latino...:ouch:



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## paulistano (16 Feb 2014)

Futre??? Jajaja..... Futre era un buenazo.... Haber elegido otro portugués.... Anda que no hay portugueses guarros como para elegir a Futre..... 


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (16 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Futre??? Jajaja..... Futre era un buenazo.... Haber elegido otro portugués.... Anda que no hay portugueses guarros como para elegir a Futre.....
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Yo jugaba en mi primer año en 2ª división B y el Atético vino a hacer la pretemporada a Vigo.
Como eran aquí las fiestas mi club organizó un partido con ellos (para ellos de entrenmiento, para nosotros todo un acontecimiento)
Y sí fue Futre, yo era lateral y en la primera jugada me sacaron tarjeta por meterle una plancha. En cuanto el árbitro se dió la vuelta me metió un codazo que me reventó la nariz. 
Pero arrieritos somos y todavía me acuerdo.


----------



## paulistano (16 Feb 2014)

Te lo he dicho, todo un buenazo... Jajaja....Joder.... Vaya experiencia.... Lo raro es que saliese vivo de allí... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (16 Feb 2014)

Acabo de leer la historia de Tono ... "tira del aire" 
Jajajajaja


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> To's possible. ::
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/MVY9SDr90_k?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/MVY9SDr90_k?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Interesante, muchas gracias @ponzi por empujarnos a leer la letra pequeña de donde metemos nuestras perras.
> 120 kilotones en la riñonera, 20 muy aparcados a largo que supongo que será la deuda pública (y que podrían dar perdida ya que de este octubre no pasamos, y este sí que va a ser de verdad) y 75 para este año y 25 para el próximo contante y sonante. No está nada mal. Son muchos años de ahorro.
> 
> Voy a hacer de abogado del diablo, tanto dinero tiene una mala lectura a mi modo de ver, si mi negocio funciona, no aparco, reinvierto y crezco, salvo que vea que es mal momento y me espero para hacer inversiones un poco antes de empezar a ver brotes verdes de verdad. Y no es un negocio sobredimensionado tipo Apple o inditex que tenga que aparcar por ser imposible manipular semejante mole. Este año les vence mucha pasta, veremos si renuevan el plazo fijo o empiezan a quemarla.
> ...



Si leyésemos las cuentas al completo sobre todo la memoria nos enterariamos de muchas cosas...y ojo yo el primero.Los auditores en la memoria suelen dar bastantes explicaciones de que hay en el balance.
Aun me acuerdo en enero del año pasado cuando al revisar el mercado continuo di con Vidrala,Miquel y Costas,Caf,Alba,.....y sorpresa una de pescaditos que estaba a per 5, lo gracioso es que en la memoria los auditores dejaron apuntado que la empresa tenia abiertas varias investigaciones por temas fiscales de hecho hasta lo dije "El post esta,podéis buscarlo (enero-2013)"....Pero bueno pensé naa tampoco sera para tanto es un per 5....
Yo pienso igual tanta liquidez es un arma de doble filo, Barón de ley esta barata porque tiene esos 170 mill en efectivo pero si eso se convierte en 0 pues ya no estará tan barata.
En general el mercado ha premiado a todos los negocios con cajas netas o poco endeudados (Bmw,Inditex,Barón de ley,Gowex,google,guillin....) y no es de extrañar, la liquidez en cuanto a crédito empresarial no es tal como nos quieren hacer creer.
En ono estan pagando un 8'5 por los bonos,codere cerca del 10%,zinkia un 11%...y así un largo etc.
O tienes un negocio impresionante que apenas gaste en capital y genere mucho fcf en cuyo caso no necesitas credito o tienes un grave problema.
Todas las empresas que han sabido conservar liquidez en plena crisis ahora son mas poderosas que antes.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 12:14 ----------




Tono dijo:


> pues no había caído que podría haber sido Chinito :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> la historia te juro que fue verdad :XX:



Que buena la historia...anda que no me he reido:beer:


----------



## decloban (16 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> De las que he mirado que son pocas la que me parece mas interesante yo creo que es Carlsberg
> 
> Luego Heineken no esta mal por la cuota de mercado que tienen, ademas el mercado les esta penalizando haber expandido el negocio vía deuda, con la ultima compra se han pasado un poquillo, hay que "vigilarla"



El sector europeo Europe 600 Food & Beverage SX3P llevo bastante tiempo siguiéndolo. Se ha comportado muy bien durante la época mas fuerte de la crisis y ahora parece que se encuentra en la fase 3 antes del cambio de tendencia.







En concreto el subsector cervecero SIPBVG me atrevería a decir que ya ha empezado su tendencia bajista







Aunque parezca que tanto Carlsberg y Heineken estén baratas yo no entraría y por cierto creo que ya comente que el motivo de no entrar en Baron de Ley fue el subsector al que pertenece.

DISTILLERS & VINTNERS SIPBVG







Así que mi recomendación es que todo lo que sea alimentación y bebida en Europa con cuidado que aunque se recupere la tendencia alcista el flujo de dinero no va hacia ellos, es mejor posicionarse en valores de otros sectores y con mejores perspectivas de crecimiento.

EDITO: Si os habéis dado cuenta el sector cervecero y el de vinos es le mismo. El error es que en Europa comparten subsector pero en EEUU no.


----------



## egarenc (16 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Tono, me firmas un ortógrafo?
> 
> Muy buena la historia, eres tb el halfredico de x aquí?
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk





Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Revenoso, las pelis se ven en V.O. o no se ven. No me seas un janusete viendo pelis con audio latino...:ouch:



¿Janus viendo películas en "gûei"????? Hereje, solo el fuego podrá purificar tu lengua viperina. Perecerás en las llamas por estas calumnias.


----------



## egarenc (16 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Janus viendo películas en "gûei"????? Hereje, solo el fuego podrá purificar tu lengua viperina. Perecerás en las llamas por estas calumnias.



en el caso de Janus, que estén en latino es lo de menos, recuerdo que nos trajo Elysium en Screener :: como dice él, es el precio que hay que pagar por verla el primero


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2014)

Arggg que malos son los domingos post-festival de cacharros.

Entre zumos de tomate y fruta variada para resolver el entuerto, se me ha ocurrido hacer un hanálisi tésnico...ahí va: Empiezo por IBEX y lo mismo me da por hacer uno de Matilde POR EJPAÑA

Canal alcista a largo: Líneas paralelas moradas
Canal alcista a medio: Lineas paralelas azules
¿Qué se espera desde un AT? todo se resume en el círculo gris. Todos los ejpertos esperarán una resolución con las dos variantes basadas en dichos canales y una tercera basada en el último techo de la última onda (10.565 aprox.)

Opción búsqueda de canal a corto....11.484 que llegaría tras la ruptura del techo anterior, quicir, que si rompemos los 10.565 largo prodoquie nos vamos a los 11.487!!!
Opción búsqueda de canal a largo...10.8xx y giro, cortos salvajes a tutiplen, con objetivo en los 9 miles pelados.

Cual es a opción que ahora mismo estoy barajando, metiendo por medio mis datos por niveles (Si no sale me quito la chaqueta de pana y me pongo la de paño a cuadros escoceses): Pues techo en zona 10.162, techo de anterior onda y giro a buscar zona de soporte a medio, con ruptura en falso (es decir sobre los 9.7xx -9.8xx cortos y dependiendo de como se sitúen los indicadores propios, ver si entramos o esperamos corrección mayor.)







También está en el blog´s


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Feb 2014)

Fran, golfo!.... Eso del 17 al 21 implica que te vuelves a ir una semana a comprar relojes?


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Fran, golfo!.... Eso del 17 al 21 implica que te vuelves a ir una semana a comprar relojes?



No hombre, me voy pronto una quincena, pero aún no


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (16 Feb 2014)

Soros, el legendario gurú que invierte por instinto,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com

Soros parece ser que confía en JC Penney. 

Rebotillo desde mínimos de 4,90 hasta los 6 actuales.

Habremos visto el fondo?


----------



## Tono (16 Feb 2014)

Ponzi, hablando de cajas netas, endeudamiento y sorpresas que van apareciendo, leéte este artículo sobre Ferrovial.
Casi 1000M de caja neta y han reducido la deuda a la mínima expresión.
Su rating, mejor que el de España, le permite finaciarse a menos del 2%. Hay que esperar a ver sus resultados del 4Q pero aquí tenemos una cenicienta punto de convertirse en princesa.

Por añadidura hablan del nuevo nicho de negocio de BME :Baile:
Ferrovial sondea la posibilidad de emitir deuda en el mercado alternativo de renta fija | Mercados | Cinco Días



egarenc dijo:


> Tono, me firmas un *ortó*grafo?
> 
> Muy buena la historia, eres tb el halfredico de x aquí?
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



De ortos pregúntale a los que se conmueven viendo a Silvester Stallone desnudo.
No, no soy yo
No sabía que había aquí un Halfredico. ienso:


----------



## NaNDeTe (16 Feb 2014)

ExpansiÃ³n.com

''La privatización de Bankia comenzará con paquetes de entre el 5 % y el 10 %
La privatización de Bankia comenzará con paquetes pequeños, de "entre el 5 % y el 10 %" de la compañía, que se colocarán a inversores institucionales, ha asegurado el presidente de Bankia, José Ignacio Goirigolzarri.''


----------



## sr.anus (16 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Arggg que malos son los domingos post-festival de cacharros.
> 
> Entre zumos de tomate y fruta variada para resolver el entuerto, se me ha ocurrido hacer un hanálisi tésnico...ahí va: Empiezo por IBEX y lo mismo me da por hacer uno de Matilde POR EJPAÑA



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Animese con las telefonicas, mi gacelaindicador me indica caca deluxe y salir echando leches de ahi, pero como soy joven y siemprealcistah las estoy cogiendo cariño, pese al roto que me estan haciendo.


Feliz domingo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2014)

Ataques gratuitos everywhere...todavía escuece el banner-gate por lo que veo. ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## tarrito (16 Feb 2014)

alguna pista de la peli "her"?

Her - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre








edito para poner foto ... dicen que sirve para que te ayuden con las dudas :fiufiu: :X


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> en el caso de Janus, que estén en latino es lo de menos, recuerdo que nos trajo Elysium en Screener :: como dice él, es el precio que hay que pagar por verla el primero



El que primera la folla la coge sin muchas ganas pero limpita. Es lo que tiene verlo rapido.


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ponzi, hablando de cajas netas, endeudamiento y sorpresas que van apareciendo, leéte este artículo sobre Ferrovial.
> Casi 1000M de caja neta y han reducido la deuda a la mínima expresión.
> Su rating, mejor que el de España, le permite finaciarse a menos del 2%. Hay que esperar a ver sus resultados del 4Q pero aquí tenemos una cenicienta punto de convertirse en princesa.
> 
> ...



A mi no me aparece que tengan caja neta

FERROVIAL SA (FER:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek


Tienen 2000 y pico mill de caja a 30 de sep de 2013 y desde 2011 han efectuado un ambicioso plan de desapalancamiento financiero

Eso si tienen inversiones a largo que habría que mirar en las cuentas anuales si ademas de los aeropuertos pueden tener algo invertido en bonos

Ferrovial la veo una inversión razonable, no esta barata pero si a su precio y la gestión no es mala


----------



## egarenc (16 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> El que primera la folla la coge sin muchas ganas pero limpita. Es lo que tiene verlo rapido.



estás hecho un poeta :rolleye:


----------



## burbujito1982 (16 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Revenoso, las pelis se ven en V.O. o no se ven. No me seas un janusete viendo pelis con audio latino...:ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Discrepo: cualquier película doblada por Constantino Romero deja al original como un piltrafilla. 

Terminator, Blade Runner,.... son pelis para niños en VO. El malo da pena con su vocecilla.


----------



## PumukiCabreado (16 Feb 2014)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>El IBEX 35 ha vuelto a cerrar la jornada con ganancias y seguimos por encima de la barrera de los 10.000 puntos. Motivos para creer.</p>&mdash; Tomás Roncero (@As_TomasRoncero) <a href="https://twitter.com/As_TomasRoncero/statuses/434048543134081024">febrero 13, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Chila (16 Feb 2014)

¿Tomas Roncero?
Huid insensatos, huiddddd


----------



## ane agurain (16 Feb 2014)

quién es Tomás Roncero?


----------



## Hannibal (16 Feb 2014)

PumukiCabreado dijo:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>El IBEX 35 ha vuelto a cerrar la jornada con ganancias y seguimos por encima de la barrera de los 10.000 puntos. Motivos para creer.</p>&mdash; Tomás Roncero (@As_TomasRoncero) <a href="https://twitter.com/As_TomasRoncero/statuses/434048543134081024">febrero 13, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



¿WTF? Me he quedado igual de impactado que cuando nombraron a Inda subdirector de El inmundo ::x1000

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 16:09 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> quién es Tomás Roncero?



Un contertulio del Sálvam... digoo un periolisto deportivo de alto nivel ::


----------



## Chila (16 Feb 2014)

¿Eres bankiero, Roncero?


----------



## paulistano (16 Feb 2014)

Será el mensaje que cuando oyes al jardinero hablar de bolsa.....


----------



## tarrito (16 Feb 2014)

pero ese tío no se dedica a lo del furngol?
:: :8:


----------



## paulistano (16 Feb 2014)

Por cierto señores leoncios, mañana no abran un gap muy desproporcionado en bankia.....que me gustaria entrar por debajo de 50.....


----------



## decloban (16 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> pero ese tío no se dedica a lo del furngol?
> :: :8:



Eso es como hobbie el realmente es broker como el amigo del de las anchoas.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Por cierto señores leoncios, mañana no abran un gap muy desproporcionado en bankia.....que me gustaria entrar por debajo de 50.....



Gap? :no:

A ver, yo sí creo que mañana bankia subirá, tampoco creo que con mucha fuerza salvo los primeros momentos donde supongo que habrá bastante volatilidad. 

Creo que subirá no por las noticias en sí, sino porque si fuera a bajar, el viernes habría subido con fuerza - que no con volumen - para dejarnos a los gaceléridos atrapados el fin de semana. Para mi dieron señales de debilidad para que no entraran los pequeños compradores. Pero bueno, esto no es para tenerlo en cuenta, son cosas que pienso cuando me aburro.


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿Tomas Roncero?
> Huid insensatos, huiddddd



Agggg señal de los dioses de shelllll


----------



## egarenc (16 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Agggg señal de los dioses de shelllll



shell la petrolera?


----------



## Montegrifo (16 Feb 2014)

Veo la Ronceroseñal y empiezo a hacer las maletas. Pocas semanas quedan aquí de cuento, vamos a aprovechar y exprimir esto al máximo que la empapelada se va a recordar durante muchos años. En serio, este tipo es un transmisor de masas impresionante, no quiero ni pensar la cantidad de, no gacelas, sino cervatillos que ahora mismo pueden estar diciéndole a la juani que duerme con ellos eso de "nena, mañana voy al banco y me llevo todos los euros a la bolsa que ellos no nos dan una mierda


----------



## egarenc (16 Feb 2014)

Malas personas, de fútbol no tiene ni p. Idea, pero y si el tio es un crack de los mercados?

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xavigomis (16 Feb 2014)

El RoncerDo este lo mejor es que vuelva a la cueva.
Es la señal que estabamos esperando, el lunes a liquidarlo todo.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Veo la Ronceroseñal y empiezo a hacer las maletas. Pocas semanas quedan aquí de cuento, vamos a aprovechar y exprimir esto al máximo que la empapelada se va a recordar durante muchos años. En serio, este tipo es un transmisor de masas impresionante, no quiero ni pensar la cantidad de, no gacelas, sino cervatillos que ahora mismo pueden estar diciéndole a la juani que duerme con ellos eso de "nena, mañana voy al banco y me llevo todos los euros a la bolsa que ellos no nos dan una mierda









---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 10:40 ----------




xavigomis dijo:


> El RoncerDo este lo mejor es que vuelva a la cueva.
> Es la señal que estabamos esperando, el lunes a liquidarlo todo.



Hombre, y perdernos la subida de esta semana entonces con las gacelas metiendo pasta en matildes, iberdrolas, etc?::

Lo que hay que hacer es quedarse un ratillo más. Hasta los 10.550 o así y luego saltar


----------



## Hannibal (16 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hombre, y perdernos la subida de esta semana entonces con las gacelas metiendo pasta en matildes, iberdrolas, etc?::
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es quedarse un ratillo más. Hasta los 10.550 o así y luego saltar



Y las bankias, no se olvide de las bankias :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Feb 2014)

PumukiCabreado dijo:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>El IBEX 35 ha vuelto a cerrar la jornada con ganancias y seguimos por encima de la barrera de los 10.000 puntos. Motivos para creer.</p>&mdash; Tomás Roncero (@As_TomasRoncero) <a href="https://twitter.com/As_TomasRoncero/statuses/434048543134081024">febrero 13, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



122 retweetssss!!! WTF!!! Tomás Roncero es............ El Jato!!!! :::cook:


----------



## ane agurain (16 Feb 2014)

reciente imagen del jato tras descubrirse su identidad secreta


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> reciente imagen del jato tras descubrirse su identidad secreta



Ostras, ha pillado la solitaria, está en los huesoe, ... Tanto alcohol....y tan poquitas gatas


----------



## Tono (16 Feb 2014)

No se alarmen, no es un cualquiera, sabe de esto.
Por su forma de escribir me da que es de los que se ha quedado pillado hace tiempo 
¿Bankias a 3,75€ en la OPS?


----------



## ane agurain (16 Feb 2014)

a ver si solo va a ser un CM del PP y no tiene ni puta idea de nada...

estos son los peores, los que crean opinión y además siguen el dictado de sus jefes

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 11:34 ----------

a ver si solo va a ser un CM del PP y no tiene ni puta idea de nada...

estos son los peores, los que crean opinión y además siguen el dictado de sus jefes


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (16 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No se alarmen, no es un cualquiera, sabe de esto.
> Por su forma de escribir me da que es de los que se ha quedado pillado hace tiempo
> ¿Bankias a 3,75€ en la OPS?



Tiene toda la pinta, la verdad.

Menuda caspa de hombre.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Feb 2014)

Alerta máxima!!! Tomas Roncero hoy ha vuelto a hablar de bolsa. pic.twitter.com/CUnA8ApmME | Ibex 35, NiagaRank


----------



## Sin_Perdón (16 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Alerta máxima!!! Tomas Roncero hoy ha vuelto a hablar de bolsa. pic.twitter.com/CUnA8ApmME | Ibex 35, NiagaRank



Antoni Fernández @BolsacomTrading | hace 5 meses

@BolsacomTrading La última vez q lo hizo el IBEX bajó un -6%. Aunque 27 días más tarde se cumplió su pronostico.


:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tarrito (16 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Antoni Fernández @BolsacomTrading | hace 5 meses
> 
> @BolsacomTrading La última vez q lo hizo el IBEX bajó un -6%. Aunque 27 días más tarde se cumplió su pronostico.
> 
> ...



:XX:

da para hacerle carta de Magic ienso:

"Habla Roncero ... -6% en el Ibex" 
"Invoco a Roncero" ----> Salta por los aires todo SL +- 50 puntos Ibex

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

¿Cómo sería combinar un ataque Roncero + Jato borracho? :8: :8:
:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> da para hacerle carta de Magic ienso:
> 
> ...



No hay maná suficiente para invocar tamaño poder destructor. No lo hay.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Feb 2014)

Tomás Roncero no vale ni pa tomar x ****. Ni si quiera sabe de fútbol, y se dedica a eso. Estaría bueno verlo hablando de bolsa. lol


----------



## paulistano (16 Feb 2014)

Tono burrrrbuja fallándome en Chrome....ahora desde Mozilla....

Manda huevos....qué coño habrá tocado el Sr. López


----------



## Tono (16 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Tono burrrrbuja fallándome en Chrome....ahora desde Mozilla....
> 
> Manda huevos....qué coño habrá tocado el Sr. López



¿se te queda la página a medio abrir y abajo te dice ''esperando por twitter.com''?
¿con el IE o con la extensión IEtab para chrome te va bien?


----------



## paulistano (16 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿se te queda la página a medio abrir y abajo te dice ''esperando por twitter.com''?
> ¿con el IE o con la extensión IEtab para chrome te va bien?



lo último me suena a chino.

ahora desde chrome bien.

el error que me da es que se me congela la página y luego me aparece la pantallita de si quiero cargar de nuevo o cerrar....


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Feb 2014)

Mañana es festivo en USA, nos espera día modorro


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Animese con las telefonicas, mi gacelaindicador me indica caca deluxe y salir echando leches de ahi, pero como soy joven y siemprealcistah las estoy cogiendo cariño, pese al roto que me estan haciendo.
> 
> 
> Feliz domingo











Mala pinta la de Matilde rompiendo las figuras a corto a la baja, aunque mantiene el canal alcista por el que navega.

La pinta que tiene es de volver a los 11´00x, para a continuación irse a los 10´700 y 10´300.


Mas a corto: 11´37xx, giro a los 11.22x y nos vamos al escenario de arriba.

Según indicadores el recorte hasta los 11.00x ruptura en falso y según se sitúen los IF pues habría largos, de la mano del índice en los 9.8xx-97xx.


----------



## Tono (16 Feb 2014)

IE: internet explorer
IETab: un complemento que convierte una página de Chrome en una de IE.

¿a veces se te abre bien a la primera pero en cuanto quieres cambiar de página se bloquea y se queda amedias?
Cuando se bloquea mira en la esquina inferior izquierda si pone ''esperando por twitter.com


----------



## Montegrifo (16 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Mala pinta la de Matilde rompiendo las figuras a corto a la baja, aunque mantiene el canal alcista por el que navega.
> 
> La pinta que tiene es de volver a los 11´00x, para a continuación irse a los 10´700 y 10´300.
> 
> ...



No puede ser, sin las matildes no podemos ni acercarnos a los once miles y vamos a arrasar con los doce miles así que por lógica reducida al absurdo y según el indicador de sentimiento de mercado roncerístico van directas en dos/tres semanas a los 13 merkelianos


----------



## Tono (16 Feb 2014)

Las matildes tiene un tapón del infierno montado entre los 11,70- 11,90, que no va a ser fácil de romper. En ese punto entraron miles de millones en diciembre, recuerdo algún día cerca de 3000M en una sola sesión.
Creo que va a ser la gran pillada de este año.


----------



## paulistano (16 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> IE: internet explorer
> IETab: un complemento que convierte una página de Chrome en una de IE.
> 
> ¿a veces se te abre bien a la primera pero en cuanto quieres cambiar de página se bloquea y se queda amedias?
> Cuando se bloquea mira en la esquina inferior izquierda si pone ''esperando por twitter.com



Me acaba de pasar.

Sí, efectivamente se queda a medias.....la parte de abajo en blanco.

Luego cuando doy a cerrar me aparece el típico mensaje de "las páginas siguientes no responden, desea esperar o cerrar"

Doy a cerrar, y me salta ventana diciendo si quiero cargar de nuevo...digo que sí, me carga y me funciona, como ahora parece ser que hace....

No veo lo de twitter.

En el ipad ayer también se me colgaba, y eso que ahí tengo safari....raro raro....será un semiban por trolleo?:cook:

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 20:57 ----------

Ha sido postear el anterior mensaje, y colgarse y efectivamente, aparecer lo de twiter.

Hasta los cojones, Carlos López:Aplauso:


----------



## Chila (16 Feb 2014)

me voy a currar.
Cuidenme esas gowex y bankias mañana.


----------



## Tono (16 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Me acaba de pasar.
> 
> Sí, efectivamente se queda a medias.....la parte de abajo en blanco.
> 
> ...



Si es eso, en realidad no abre porque el navegador está intentando abrir ese dichoso platform.twitter.com (se lee en la esquina inferior izquierda del navegador) 

El problema es que Calopez ha configurado algo mal y la nueva actualización de chrome se bloquea y no hay manera (no me digas porqué pero en la página donde el pirata postea hay problema fijo, no hay forma de abrirla, lo digo en serio).

estuve así toda la semana, teniendo que usar el IE paranavegar en burbuja, hasta que ayer encontré la solución 8: :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No hay maná suficiente para invocar tamaño poder destructor. No lo hay.



Roncero "ebayea" gold de los farmers chinos y va full equip. No subestime su poder. :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (16 Feb 2014)

yo esta semana las veo bien a las matildes, y repsoles. Tirarán del ibez


----------



## egarenc (16 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo esta semana las veo bien a las matildes, y repsoles. Tirarán del ibez



casi que me quedo con la opinion expuesta por ud., 'del' mejor que 'al'. :


----------



## ane agurain (16 Feb 2014)

espero acertar, porque voy a entrar mañana, o eso espero


TEF tiene una bonita divergencia alcista rsi/cci con el precio. si la llevan a 10.80 me vale


----------



## Namreir (16 Feb 2014)

Ane, como ves Tubacex, ¿entrarias? 

Y que pasa con acciona, a que se debio el subidon del otro dia?

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 22:21 ----------

A mi repsol no me gusta nada, por varias razones.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 22:25 ----------

TEF deberia empezar a notar tanto en resultados como en valoracion de la accion la bajada de los tipos de interes.


----------



## Montegrifo (16 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> espero acertar, porque voy a entrar mañana, o eso espero
> 
> 
> TEF tiene una bonita divergencia alcista rsi/cci con el precio. si la llevan a 10.80 me vale



Mi impresión es que hay mucha gente esperando a que bajen de 11 para ir metiendose. Cada escalón de 10 céntimos que baje de los 11 hay un batallón esperando pacientemente para disparar. Confieso que yo soy uno de ellos, sin prisa pero sin quitarle el ojo de encima, si se escapa que se escape, pero vamos con muy buenos números este año y nos podemos permitir el lujo de asegurarnos no hacer una entrada mala, aunque como contrapartida me vuelva a pasar lo que ya me ha ocurrido con dos que yo me sé el último mes. Ya el escalón al que se está dispuesto a esperar depende de cada uno pero las matildes son las matildes, un puñetero desastre pero como algún día alguien diga de poner orden y engrase la máquina de hacer dinero de ahí sacan petróleo.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Feb 2014)

Yo ya saben que no estoy más de 2 semanas en un valor. Si lo estoy es porque estoy pillado. rompí la norma en deoleo... así me fué


TUB no me gusta para esta semana, porque si te fijas está en la parte de arriba del canal, y la resistencia de los máximos no la rompe aún. Aunque Vigia-Koncorde de entrada, las manos se piran. Además la vela del viernes en todo lo alto no es buena para nada. Yo esperaría a que rompiese los 3,05; que no creo que sea esta semana, no sé. A priori esperar un poco en mi opinión.


----------



## Namreir (16 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo ya saben que no estoy más de 2 semanas en un valor. Si lo estoy es porque estoy pillado. rompí la norma en deoleo... así me fué
> 
> 
> TUB no me gusta para esta semana, porque si te fijas está en la parte de arriba del canal, y la resistencia de los máximos no la rompe aún. Aunque Vigia-Koncorde de entrada, las manos se piran. Además la vela del viernes en todo lo alto no es buena para nada. Yo esperaría a que rompiese los 3,05; que no creo que sea esta semana, no sé. A priori esperar un poco en mi opinión.



Gracias, yo suelo estar bastante mas tiempo en todos los valores, pero lo mas importante de todo es vender a perdidas, si sabes hacerlo no perderas pasta.

Por otro lado, la tendencia a corto dan mucha informacion de las tendencias a largo, es muy interesante saberlo, si una compañia tiene "buenos" numeros, balance saneado, etc, etc y ademas tiene buenas prespectivas a 2 o 3 semanas vistas normalmente es una muy buena compra

A corto plazo la bajada del interes del bono a 10 años deberia reflejarse en las cotizaciones. 

¿Haceis analisis del interes o del precio del bono a 10 años? Me interesaria un monton, con graficas, lineas, dibujos y esas cosas.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 22:56 ----------

Y añadir una cosa, Argentina pinta mucho mejor que hace 2 semanas, muchisimo mejor. Parece que estan intentando dar algo de credibilidad al sistema, y los datos del M3 indican que estan frenando el crecimiento de la masa monetaria. Seguramente se termine suituando por debajo del 20% en 2014.


----------



## FranR (17 Feb 2014)

Esto que hace en segunda página...upppp

Al contrario que el PIB japonés, batacazo total. Descontado of course ::::


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Feb 2014)

Anonadado me hallo con el Twitter de roncerdo. Me dan ganas de vender todo y a tomar por culo.
Winter is coming


----------



## paulistano (17 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Esto que hace en segunda página...upppp
> 
> Al contrario que el PIB japonés, batacazo total. Descontado of course ::::



Leo batacazo, abro ilusionado forexpros..... Y veo que lo de "descontado" era en sentido literal. 

Otro día....


----------



## amago45 (17 Feb 2014)

Nikkei 225	14,393.11 +0.56%


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

Si es que son unos agonías Amago.
Japón ha crecido un poco menos de lo esperado, pero nada más.
Buenos días.

Me acaban de cargar la factura del gas (incluye calefacción) 372€ :ouch:
Sólo la encendemos de 8 de la tarde a 1 de la mañana, ya que por el día no estamos en casa.
Así no hay sueldo que aguante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si es que son unos agonías Amago.
> Japón ha crecido un poco menos de lo esperado, pero nada más.
> Buenos días.
> 
> ...



Madre mia,eso en un mes?

Viendo Rambo ii desayunando. C'mon Johnny, make me cry!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (17 Feb 2014)

Cortometraje sobre circulación del dinero para doomies ... ... no mames güey !!! !!!

[YOUTUBE]H6SJ4ZzNd9o[/YOUTUBE]

salen boobs ... ...


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Madre mia,eso en un mes?
> 
> Viendo Rambo ii desayunando. C'mon Johnny, make me cry!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



2 meses, pero sólo gas. 
Si sumo el resto (luz, Inet+telefonía, agua, comunidad vecinos, garajes, etc) me da la risa. 
Vale que este invierno ha sido jodido (ayer mismo amaneció nevado), pero tengo una caldera de máxima eficiencia, el termostato a 20 grados y la casa perfectamente aislada.
Un disparate. 

Los futuros están cogiendo carrerilla. Me da que el día no va a ser tan aburrido.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si es que son unos agonías Amago.
> Japón ha crecido un poco menos de lo esperado, pero nada más.
> Buenos días.
> 
> ...



en estas ocasiones doy gracias de estar alquilado y que la calefaccion sea central y entre en los gastos de comunidad, que tampoco pago...
creo que comprar un piso ahora es de locos, al menos en Madrid...


----------



## amago45 (17 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me acaban de cargar la factura del gas (incluye calefacción) 372€ :ouch:
> Sólo la encendemos de 8 de la tarde a 1 de la mañana, ya que por el día no estamos en casa.
> Así no hay sueldo que aguante.



€104.63 bimensual de gas en lonchafinista apartamento PAUlistiano de 55m2 encendiendo calefacción de 6 a 8 am y de 8 a 10 pm ... y €40 de luz (bimensual) ... ... ... 
::::::


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Feb 2014)

goldman sach - El FROD adjudica a Goldman Sachs el contrato para la desinversión en Bankia - 14/02/14 en Infomercados

esto afectará de alguna manera a la cotizacion de bankia??? es posible que quieran deshacerse de bankia antes de lo previsto???


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> €104.63 bimensual de gas en lonchafinista apartamento PAUlistiano de 55m2 encendiendo calefacción de 6 a 8 am y de 8 a 10 pm ... y €40 de luz (bimensual) ... ... ...
> ::::::::



Más o menos pagas el equivalente a mí, mi dúplex son casi el triple de metros. 
Y el interior de Galicia es un frío más húmedo, si no se enciende la calefacción te crecen percebes en las paredes.

Madre mía, las estimaciones del crecimiento de la morosidad para los próximos trimestres. Ojo los que estáis en SAB y POP o pensando entrar. 
De Bankia hoy se verá lo que pasa, pero creo que se quedará estancada en los 1,30-1,40 mucho tiempo, es el punto en que el banco se evita devolver dinero por las preferentes y el estado no sale malparado.
Y de cualquier manera es un precio infladísimo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2014)

Tono, lo de la energía en españa no tiene nombre. Van a dejar esto como un erial entre los bancos y la eléctricas :no:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, lo de la energía en españa no tiene nombre. Van a dejar esto como un erial entre los bancos y la eléctricas :no:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Ves, ahí te equivocas. Si descuentas el IVA y los impuestos verás que el problema no son las enegéticas. Los chorizos están en el congreso.
Lo mismo se puede decir del gasoil/gasolina.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Feb 2014)

güenos días:

Amper ultima acuerdo para ganar tiempo y refinanciar su deuda-5Días


Ferrovial ofrece 1.000 millones por 3 aeropuertos británicos-Expansión



De Guindos pide a Santander que acuda a venta de Bankia como comprador-EC


----------



## Namreir (17 Feb 2014)

El bono abre een el 3, 54%

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 17-feb-2014 at 08:42 ----------

El ibex se va a los 11.000

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

Voy a hacer la calle.

Abran con fuerza, si superamos pronto los 10150 nos vamos al HOT hoy y no salimos en toda la semana.

La prima de riesgo un sorpresón.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Feb 2014)

ayer probé un indicador de esos, el NR4-IB, que se usa en forex 4h

al aplicarlo a diario me saltó una alarma en ezentis, como que puede realizar desde hoy y toda esta semana un movimiento brusco, y deja de lateral. En nicolas correa también.

sería interesante si se produjese. no he dicho la dirección, pero en nico es bastante probable que sea para abajo y en eze para arriba. si atendemos a otros.

es una especie de Atlas de velas




y ENCE debería subir por encima de 2,64 si quiere seguri subiendo.
s2 gacelosas


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> güenos días:
> 
> Amper ultima acuerdo para ganar tiempo y refinanciar su deuda-5Días
> 
> ...



Amper tenia que refinanciar en diciembre y lo aplazo a hoy... hoy dice que esta negociando...


----------



## Robopoli (17 Feb 2014)

Buenos días,
Tienen que ver frozen si tienen críos pequeños y no la han visto aún. 
Muy bonita y emocionante. No usan brocas para taladrar ojos pero también tiene su encanto.
Por lo demás vamos a ver como se plantea la semana. 
Si se parece un poco a la semana pasada cerramos el año ya 
Saludos


----------



## inversobres (17 Feb 2014)

Fran, de momento abriendo hacia arriba, estoy echando un vistazo a tu cp. Veremos como va el dia, hoy sin sorpresas con usa chapado.

Larga semana espera.


----------



## paulistano (17 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> €104.63 bimensual de gas en lonchafinista apartamento PAUlistiano de 55m2 encendiendo calefacción de 6 a 8 am y de 8 a 10 pm ... y €40 de luz (bimensual) ... ... ...
> ::::::




Big4Pau o acrílico:XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ves, ahí te equivocas. Si descuentas el IVA y los impuestos verás que el problema no son las enegéticas. Los chorizos están en el congreso.
> Lo mismo se puede decir del gasoil/gasolina.



¿Y la sobrecapacidad instalada? ¿Y las plantas de ciclo combinado paradas? ¿Y el timo de las subastas en las que son las mismas empresas las que generan la energía y las que luego la compran para distribuirla?

Que el congreso por permitir el oligopolio habría que alicatarlo con napalm lo fecundo, pero de ahí a decir que los cabronazos de las eléctricas han sido unos santos.... :no:


----------



## inversobres (17 Feb 2014)

Roto el cp, en los primeros minutos. A por el punto alcista??::

Nos vemos en los 10200.

10162 caido. Es dia para hacer mucho daño. Fran estoy a la espera y confio en ud.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (17 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Y la sobrecapacidad instalada? ¿Y las plantas de ciclo combinado paradas? ¿Y el timo de las subastas en las que son las mismas empresas las que generan la energía y las que luego la compran para distribuirla?
> 
> Que el congreso por permitir el oligopolio habría que alicatarlo con napalm lo fecundo, pero de ahí a decir que los cabronazos de las eléctricas han sido unos santos.... :no:



Estoy con Tono en que los verdaderos culpables están en el congreso por legislar de manera deslegítima para el pueblo, al que representan, y a favor de las eléctricas, que si bien no son santos pues no podrían hacer lo que hacen si no se les permitiera. No hay suficientes arboles para colgarlos a todos....

y buenos dias a todos. Añadir que a mi también me clavan más de 300 lereles en invierno ( 2 meses en valencia, que hace frio 4 dias si llega ) los ideputas de gasnatural. Y termostato a 20 grados y controlando que no haya escesos.


----------



## Chila (17 Feb 2014)

Tono¿es casa o piso?
Si es casa, has pensado en la geotermia y en calderas de condensacion de ultima generacion?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2014)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

empezamos la semana con subidita atrapagacelas , solo sois alimento de los leoncios :no:


----------



## inversobres (17 Feb 2014)

Vuelta en el entorno de fran. Bueno bueno.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Tono¿es casa o piso?
> Si es casa, has pensado en la geotermia y en calderas de condensacion de ultima generacion?



la solucion es pasar frio , si es que no pensamos :ouch:


----------



## sr.anus (17 Feb 2014)

Buscando puntito de entrada para BME... Y para reentrar en acciona


----------



## FranR (17 Feb 2014)

Buenasssss tampoco me digan catastrofista con lo de Japón, Datos mitad de lo esperado, que si miran gráfico diario lo tiran un 1,5% desde máximos en cuestión de menos de dos horas. Pero como dije descontado y reversal. Todo tiene que ir bien si o si


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2014)

el guanazo en el ibex es inevitable , estais avisados ejpertitos , abandonad toda esperanza en vuestros sistemah IA :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias alcistas, tambien al jato e inversobres tengan buneos dias. 

Amonoh al verde si nos dejan los americanos que trabajan menos que el sastre los simpsons.

Subanme EON, SZU, SDF, TEF, IM e IBM. 
Edito: tambien pido por mis wolter Kluwer, pero estas me han salido listas desde el primer dia.

BIG4PAU o acrilia. Que descojone.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Feb 2014)

ponzi, no crees que ahora por AT, habría que deshacer en BDL y hacer en RIO? La putada que entre los dos mueven el mismo volumen que mi panadera


acx de 10,50 a 10,15 en 15 minutos


----------



## tarrito (17 Feb 2014)

se pasan tanto tiempo juntos, que han decidido compartir piso
que era tontería estar todo el día yendo y viniendo


----------



## paulistano (17 Feb 2014)

Bueno, pues como tambien quiero hacer platita si viene pepon.....orden bankia si supera 1,501.


----------



## decloban (17 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno, pues como tambien quiero hacer platita si viene pepon.....orden bankia si supera 1,501.



Sacar plusvis de Bankia es justicia divina.


----------



## Xiux (17 Feb 2014)

Tono,

Yo pagué en enero, 300 euros de gas bimensual, Galicia too, la factura de marzo me dejaré mis bankias para pagarla

Es una locura, año a año no para de subir, sea por impuestos o lo que querais, mientras tanto tenemos el IPC en el 0,3


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2014)

nos vamos a cerrar el gap 9450 , probable punto de giro 9400 o 9300 clavados ienso:


----------



## paulistano (17 Feb 2014)

Ibex guano encubierto, solo un valor sube mas del 0,10%.

sacyr.


----------



## Se vende (17 Feb 2014)

Hoy sin gringos va a ser un día aburrido, salvo sorpresa.


----------



## sr.anus (17 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> nos vamos a cerrar el gap 9450 , probable punto de giro 9400 o 9300 clavados ienso:



ESta es la señal 1091, largo ibez sl de 10 ptos


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2014)

te gustan las señales señor annunaki ? pues MV tiene una señal para ustec :abajo:

advertido queda :no:


----------



## rush81 (17 Feb 2014)

Hola hamijos!

¿Que os parecer la apuesta por Almirall? 

Me han recomendado entrar a saco.


----------



## sr.anus (17 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> te gustan las señales señor annunaki ? pues MV tiene una señal para ustec :abajo:
> 
> advertido queda :no:



A sido hablar usted de guano y mover el indice 20 puntos, por favor llevemelo hasta 10121, y seran casi 30 ptos regalados


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Feb 2014)

La privatización de Bankia empezará con la venta de hasta un 10% a inversores - elEconomista.es


----------



## sr.anus (17 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> A sido hablar usted de guano y mover el indice 20 puntos, por favor llevemelo hasta 10121, y seran casi 30 ptos regalados



gracias jato, voy a empezar a trabajar mas contento







para usted!


----------



## ponzi (17 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ponzi, no crees que ahora por AT, habría que deshacer en BDL y hacer en RIO? La putada que entre los dos mueven el mismo volumen que mi panadera
> 
> 
> acx de 10,50 a 10,15 en 15 minutos



Barón de ley como negocio no esta barato,lo que ocurre que si a la capitalización de 330 mill le restamos los 170 mill que tienen en efectivo y renta fija entonces si estan baratos.
Río esta bien gestionada pero no tienen ni tanto efectivo ni renta fija

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

Lo que si tienen son cuentas por cobrar que cada año no paran de aumentar ,ya ronda los 11 mill (deben vender a crédito) y un inventario en botellas de 28 mill
No estan mal gestionados,cuando pueden reducen algo la deuda y de vez en cuando recompran alguna accion
Si a los activos corrientes restamos toda la deuda sobran 12 mill que hay que añadir alo que valen los terrenos y las bodegas según ellos 30 mill que estan un 60% amortizados.
Ahora mismo capitalizan por 28 mill si alguien lanzase una OPA a estos precios si las cuentas son correctas ipso facto su patrimonio aumentaría en 14 mill.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Feb 2014)

Buenos días

Parece que se confirma... Hoy sesión tonta.... 

El coste de sobrevivir al invierno es cada año mas duro. En mi cambio de Zgz a Bcn he pasado de gastarme los euros en calefacción a gastarlos en alimentos. . Que caras son las verduras y hortalizas en estas tierras.... Ay alcachofitas de Tudela, cuanto os añoro.


Volviendo a la bolsa... Esas Bankias que estan dormidas


----------



## LCIRPM (17 Feb 2014)

Sobre Tesla y Apple

Apple se orienta al sector de la salud y la automoción: ¿una alianza con Tesla Motors? - elEconomista.es

¿Fusión, compra, acuerdo?
Y lo importante ¿para donde tiraran las acciones, compra el rumor y vende con la noticia? ¿O seguiran subiendo?


----------



## Durmiente (17 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno, pues como tambien quiero hacer platita si viene pepon.....orden bankia si supera 1,501.



Ya somos dos. 

La he puesto unas milésimas más arriba. (Como ya te dije, por si vienen "cabroncetes" y se pasan un par de milésimas...)

Pero vamos, que ya está puesta...

Suerte.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Feb 2014)

ezentis y mis rovi están para hacer intradías ahora mismo. subánme mis vaselinas


----------



## LCIRPM (17 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Más o menos pagas el equivalente a mí, mi dúplex son casi el triple de metros.
> Y el interior de Galicia es un frío más húmedo, si no se enciende la calefacción te crecen percebes en las paredes.
> 
> Madre mía, las estimaciones del crecimiento de la morosidad para los próximos trimestres. Ojo los que estáis en SAB y POP o pensando entrar.
> ...



¿Apagas la calefacción por el día? ¿Y no es mejor, bajar el termostato cuando no estas en casa que volver a calentar?

Sobre bankia, una duda me corroe. A ver quien lo sabe ¿A qué precio actual equivale?
- Cotización inicial
- Precio al que entró el FROB
- Precio de la ampliación
- ¿A cuanto se canjearon las preferentes a los estafados?
Es sólo curiosidad, pero no se si os servirían a los bankicharreros para marcar niveles.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Apagas la calefacción por el día? ¿Y no es mejor, bajar el termostato cuando no estas en casa que volver a calentar?
> 
> Sobre bankia, una duda me corroe. A ver quien lo sabe ¿A qué precio actual equivale?
> - Cotización inicial
> ...



Ni idea

Se trata de chicharrear un poco.... por lo menos así me lo tomo yo...


----------



## ... (17 Feb 2014)

Leer lo que pagáis de calefacción me causa tanta sorpresa como alegría por vivir en la Costa Blanca. Yo pongo los radiadores 2-3 días al año y porque la parienta insiste. Mi piso lonchafinista no está bien aislado (como casi todos por aquí) pero esos pocos días que hace falta encenderlos con 4 horitas ya se mantiene la casa caliente hasta el día siguiente. Un buen nórdico y a dormir sin pantalones.


P.D.: Qué aburridos están hoy los mercados, sí que se nota que en USA no abren.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Parece que se confirma... Hoy sesión tonta....
> 
> ...



las del Prat tampoco están tan mal. a pesar de no ser como las de la zona navarra/rioja.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> las del Prat tampoco están tan mal. a pesar de no ser como las de la zona navarra/rioja.



Y mercadoma importándolas de perú.... :ouch: :ouch: :no:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y mercadoma importándolas de perú.... :ouch: :ouch: :no:



solo voy al mercadona a comprar cilantro y a saludar a la cajera de los preciosos ojos azules o


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Feb 2014)

yo a comprar el guacamole.


----------



## IRobot (17 Feb 2014)

Buenos días/tardes conforeros. 
Día no muy animado. Aquí les dejo algo que me ha hecho gracia. Ojito que estos también fallan 

¡Oh no ! Las empresas en las que invierte Bill Gates también quiebran


----------



## Hannibal (17 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> solo voy al mercadona a comprar cilantro y a saludar a la cajera de los preciosos ojos azules o



Hoyga, un poco de respeto, que Pecata estaá embarazada 

..aunque no sabia que era cajera del metadona ienso:

---------- Post added 17-feb-2014 at 12:06 ----------

En Bankia aún no han podido con los .495, creeis que veremos hoy algún ataque a los .50? ¿o tardaremos aún unos dias en atravesarlo (si es que lo hace)?


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Apagas la calefacción por el día? ¿Y no es mejor, bajar el termostato cuando no estas en casa que volver a calentar?
> 
> Sobre bankia, una duda me corroe. A ver quien lo sabe ¿A qué precio actual equivale?
> - Cotización inicial
> ...



Ni de coña me sale más barato como dices.
Vivo en un dúplex perfectamente cuadrado y con un hueco de escaleras amplio, con lo que con encender un rato a la noche la calefacción la parte de arriba, donde están los dormitorios, guarda todo el calor. Arriba lo tengo aislado con ventanas velux, persianas térmicas y falso techo doble de madera.

El FROB compró a 1,40 que es como canjearon las preferentes.
Los que entraron al inicio en la OPS creo que después del contrasplit pierden sobre el 98% de lo invertido (entraron sobre 3,60 y ahora deben tener unos 0,06€.


----------



## juanfer (17 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Parece que se confirma... Hoy sesión tonta....
> 
> ...



Pues creo que no ha hecho buen negocio, porque hace frío 4 meses y se come 12 meses.

Puede ir a pasar el invierno a BCN y volver el resto del año a ZGZ.


----------



## Se vende (17 Feb 2014)




----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

Pues me da que no va a ser tan aburrido el día :fiufiu:
al menos en mis valores :Baile:

Meanwhile en la economía real...

*Las ventas de la industria caen el 2,9 % en 2013 y los pedidos el 2,7 por ciento*

*La facturación del sector servicios retrocede un 2,1% en 2013 y encadena tres años en negativo*

Las ventas de la industria caen el 2,9 % en 2013 y los pedidos el 2,7 por ciento - Yahoo Finanzas España

La facturación del sector servicios retrocede un 2,1% en 2013 y encadena tres años en negativo - Yahoo Finanzas España


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hoyga, un poco de respeto, que Pecata estaá embarazada
> 
> ..aunque no sabia que era cajera del metadona ienso:
> 
> ...



la próxima vez, le preguntare si ha visto a pandoro, a ver si resulta que es pecata y yo sin enterarme. Si no se rie, y pone cara rara, le diré que quiero un pandoro de chocolate, de esos de navidad


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> solo voy al mercadona a comprar cilantro y a saludar a la cajera de los preciosos ojos azules o



pues yo sé de uno que se tiró a una frutera del carrefour
y lo contó en forocoches :fiufiu:
(no pondré el enlace, sois gente muy ocupada y las historias de los abueletes os aburren)


----------



## LCIRPM (17 Feb 2014)

¿Es que allí no hay deficit de tarifa?



IRobot dijo:


> Buenos días/tardes conforeros.
> Día no muy animado. Aquí les dejo algo que me ha hecho gracia. Ojito que estos también fallan
> 
> ¡Oh no ! Las empresas en las que invierte Bill Gates también quiebran



Este ha sido el caso de Optim Energy, una compañía de energía con sede en Texa, que ha solicitado esta semana el famoso Chapter 11 para acogerse a la bancarrota de las tres plantas de energía que la compañía tiene en el este de Texas , citando su incapacidad para hacer frente a las crecientes pérdidas en el mercado actual.

” El actual entorno económico deprimido de la industria de energía eléctrica – en particular con respecto a las plantas de carbón – y las restricciones de liquidez se han traducido en continuas pérdidas. ”

Optim tiene un crédito de $ 713 millones con Wells Fargo, mientras que el valor actual de sus activos es inferior a $ 500 millones.

Optim se fundó en 2007, y los precios de electricidad comenzaron a caer en EEUU, lo que dificulta la capacidad de la empresa para devolver el dinero prestado. El precio de la electricidad en el área de mercado de la compañía ha caído cerca de un 40 % en los últimos cinco años, pasando de alrededor de 63,24 dólares por megavatio-hora en 2008 a alrededor de 38 dólares por megavatio-hora en diciembre de 2013 .


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> pues yo sé de uno que se tiró a una frutera del carrefour
> y lo contó en forocoches :fiufiu:
> (no pondré el enlace, sois gente muy ocupada y las historias de los abueletes os aburren)



cuente cuente, que el lateral del president day esta ,muy aburrido.


----------



## LCIRPM (17 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ni de coña me sale más barato como dices.
> Vivo en un dúplex perfectamente cuadrado y con un hueco de escaleras amplio, con lo que con encender un rato a la noche la calefacción la parte de arriba, donde están los dormitorios, guarda todo el calor. Arriba lo tengo aislado con ventanas velux, persianas térmicas y falso techo doble de madera.
> 
> El FROB compró a 1,40 que es como canjearon las preferentes.
> Los que entraron al inicio en la OPS creo que después del contrasplit pierden sobre el 98% de lo invertido (entraron sobre 3,60 y ahora deben tener unos 0,06€.



Lo de cerrar el hueco de escaleras puede ser una mejora, que es una chimenea y en la parte de abajo estarás como un témpanu.


Osea que el 1,40 debe ser una pedazo de resistencia. ¿no?


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> cuente cuente, que el lateral del president day esta ,muy aburrido.



:no::no::no:

salvo que más gente me lo pida y cuelgue unas boobs para animarme...


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Feb 2014)

Entro en Natrecutical. Media carga. Confiar en que suba al entorno de los 0,34-35...


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Lo de cerrar el hueco de escaleras puede ser una mejora, que es una chimenea y en la parte de abajo estarás como un témpanu.
> 
> 
> Osea que el 1,40 debe ser una pedazo de resistencia. ¿no?



1,40 como inversión es un precio carísimo 

a corto sí, podría ser un punto a tener en cuenta


----------



## Hannibal (17 Feb 2014)

Sobre el aislamiento y todo eso... en la costa mediterránea tengo entendido, y lo he sufrido en mis carnes, que el tema de aislamiento es una puñetera boñiga. De hecho, creo que no he visto aún una casa con calefacción de gas natural :: o radiador o la bomba de calor del a/a (de esto obviamente sí hay en casi todas )

Y aunque no servirá de consuelo a nadie, en Madrid sólo están bien aisladas las casa premium nuevas; las demás pues algo mejor que sus homólogas costeras pero el frío es mucho mayor, claro.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2014 at 12:36 ----------

Sobre Bankia, análisis de Carlos Doblado en elEconomista de ahora mismito.


----------



## TenienteDan (17 Feb 2014)

Vendido un cuarto de la posi de bankia a 1,494.

Aguantato el resto.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Feb 2014)

todo sea por la causa







por si no se ve... el link http://www.pbh2.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/nina-agdel.gif


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

Bueeeeeeeno, 
atendiendo a la multitud de peticiones cuelgo la historia

en spoiler



Spoiler



Me la follé encima de un saco de patatas. Cosas del trabajo. - ForoCoches

a lo largo del hilo amplío la historia :XX:


----------



## Cetero (17 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Tienen que ver frozen si tienen críos pequeños y no la han visto aún.
> Muy bonita y emocionante. No usan brocas para taladrar ojos pero también tiene su encanto.
> Por lo demás vamos a ver como se plantea la semana.
> ...



Aprovechando que el dia está aburrido, me sumo a la recomendación. Muy chula, y técnicamente espectacular. En Sigraph hay un video de como se ha manejado la nieve y es indistinguible de la nieve real.
Sobre el guión, 


Spoiler



Me sorprendio muy agradablemente en una película de Disney, los personajes yendo en contra del enamoramiento a primera vista, y el amor verdadero. Disney está cambiando.


----------



## paulistano (17 Feb 2014)

Durmiente hay mucha tralla en bankia para llegar a nuestra "oferta".... 

Pero bueno, cosas más difíciles se han visto.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (17 Feb 2014)

Cetero dijo:


> Aprovechando que el dia está aburrido, me sumo a la recomendación. Muy chula, y técnicamente espectacular. En Sigraph hay un video de como se ha manejado la nieve y es indistinguible de la nieve real.
> Sobre el guión,
> 
> 
> ...



Técnicamente es espectacular pero si alguien me dijera que la definiera en una palabra diría que es una peli "bonita". 
Debe ser que me estoy haciendo mayor pero se agradecen pelis de este tipo que ponen en valor a la familia en contraposición al "chonismo" de las Monster High y las Hanna Montana convertidas en putón poligonero de buenas a primeras. 
Por desgracia yo no creo que Disney esté cambiando mucho. Simplemente que tiene que atender a todos los públicos. Pero en este caso un 10. 
Ya me he comprado la B.S.O en iTunes para llevarla en el coche y todo


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Técnicamente es espectacular pero si alguien me dijera que la definiera en una palabra diría que es una peli "bonita".
> Debe ser que me estoy haciendo mayor pero se agradecen pelis de este tipo que ponen en valor a la familia en contraposición al "chonismo" de las Monster High y las Hanna Montana convertidas en putón poligonero de buenas a primeras.
> Por desgracia yo no creo que Disney esté cambiando mucho. Simplemente que tiene que atender a todos los públicos. Pero en este caso un 10.
> Ya me he comprado la B.S.O en iTunes para llevarla en el coche y todo



Sufro del mismo problema que tú. Veo que también tienes hija/s  Me he gastado una fortuna en merchandaisin de las Monsters y Hanna Montana :S

Y lo difícil que es encontrar series y películas para toda la familia de calidad.
En series aconsejo Grimm, Once upon a time y The vampire diaries. A los críos les gusta y las protagonistas están buenas que lo flipas...


----------



## Robopoli (17 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Sufro del mismo problema que tú. Veo que también tienes hija/s
> Y lo difícil que es encontrar series y películas para toda la familia de calidad.
> En series aconsejo Grimm, Once upon a time y The vampire diaries. A los críos les gusta y las protagonistas están buenas que lo flipas...



Efectivamente. Dos problemas para ser exacto 
Hace poco vimos Mago de Oz (la original) y no me acordaba lo que acojonaban los monos voladores de los webs y lo que impactaba cuando aplastan a la bruja con la casa nada más empezar la peli.
Nada… yo pienso aguantar con Pepa Pig y la casa de Micky Mouse todo lo que pueda y por supuesto prohibido entrar en burbuja hasta que no tengan 35 o 36 años :no:


----------



## Hannibal (17 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Bueeeeeeeno,
> atendiendo a la multitud de peticiones cuelgo la historia
> 
> en spoiler
> ...



¿Así que el tal halfredico eres tú? ::

Acabas de perder mis respetos como conforero, ser humano y shurmano...


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Efectivamente. Dos problemas para ser exacto
> Hace poco vimos Mago de Oz (la original) y no me acordaba lo que acojonaban los monos voladores de los webs y lo que impactaba cuando aplastan a la bruja con la casa nada más empezar la peli.
> Nada… yo pienso aguantar con Pepa Pig y la casa de Micky Mouse todo lo que pueda y por supuesto prohibido entrar en burbuja hasta que no tengan 35 o 36 años :no:



y las pelis de Barbie, y las Crónicas de Narnia y una serie argentina más mala que el copón que las tenía locas a todas
muchas, he sufrido muchas horas de tortura preadolescente :ouch::ouch:
y las que me quedan


----------



## LCIRPM (17 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> 1,40 como inversión es un precio carísimo
> 
> a corto sí, podría ser un punto a tener en cuenta



Bankia, como inversión es carísima (que se lo pregunten a los de la OPS), a corto plazo con suerte y hojos .... puede salir bien (o no)

Y sacarán la OPV a un precio similar, con la media de las últimas sesiones, así suele ser.

Por cierto, sobre las OPV,s que se anuncian (no se quien inventó ese plural OO.PP.VV. cuando yo estudié) ono, auna, groupon ... ¿Que opinais de entrar en ellas?

Creo que estos de bankia que no son tontos, van a ser los primeros y van a copar mucha pasta, así que los demás tendrán que salir a precios "bajos". Pueden ser buenas opciones, dependiendo de los precios de oferta.
(Además de un indicativo de la situación del mercao, hay dinero "barato" )

Actualidad EconÃ³mica


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Así que el tal halfredico eres tú? ::
> 
> Acabas de perder mis respetos como conforero, ser humano y shurmano...



no me digas que te puse los cuernos ::

sí, allá por el 2007 me aburría mucho y contaba mi vida en forocoches


----------



## LCIRPM (17 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y las pelis de Barbie, y las Crónicas de Narnia y una serie argentina más mala que el copón que las tenía locas a todas
> muchas, he sufrido muchas horas de tortura preadolescente :ouch::ouch:
> y las que me quedan



Pues no sabe lo que se está ahorrando sin aguantar las cancioncillas de violeta ...

Por cierto, creo que no volveré a comer fresas que no sean del huerto, especialmente de Gandía.


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pues no sabe lo que se está ahorrando sin aguantar las cancioncillas de violeta ...
> 
> Por cierto, creo que no volveré a comer fresas que no sean del huerto, especialmente de Gandía.



violeta? la estrangularía con mis propias manos

no te imaginas las guarradas que se hacen en los almacenes de los supermercados 
no comí tantos donuts y tigretones caducados en mi vida :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> :no::no::no:,
> 
> salvo que más gente me lo pida y cuelgue unas boobs para animarme...



Pedazo de agüelete attention whore que estás hecho...:ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pedazo de agüelete attention whore que estás hecho...:ouch:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



seguro que tus esguinces y tus trailers son más interesantes ::

esas cosas las escribí en el 2007, la culpa fue tuya por mencionar al rancio de Rambo y traérmelas a la cabeza


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Feb 2014)

¿Nadie comenta lo de Urbas?
Llevo unas poquitas y me parece que había algún forero mas.


----------



## NaNDeTe (17 Feb 2014)

yo meti 300â‚¬ de mierda a 29, dentro de unos aÃ±os miro a ver si valen 5â‚¬ y me compro un cochaco o algo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> seguro que tus esguinces y tus trailers son más interesantes ::
> 
> esas cosas las escribí en el 2007, la culpa fue tuya por mencionar al rancio de Rambo y traérmelas a la cabeza



"Si no me lo piden mas foreros no lo posteo" .... :ouch::ouch::ouch:


:X


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

y seguro que nadie ha ido a curiosear al enlace

seguro...

si sois peor que un radiopatio, panda cotillas


----------



## napartarra (17 Feb 2014)

no se si el PC va leeeeeento ... o es el Ibex.

He comprado algo de FCC a ver que pasaaa, por no aburrirme más que nada.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> no me digas que te puse los cuernos ::
> 
> sí, allá por el 2007 me aburría mucho y contaba mi vida en forocoches



No, pero me ha sorprendido ver que eras tan troll )

Todos tenemos un oscuro pasado. Bueno, la verdad es que yo no ienso: se podría decir que soy hasta aburrido :XX:


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No, pero me ha sorprendido ver que eras tan troll )
> 
> Todos tenemos un oscuro pasado. Bueno, la verdad es que yo no ienso: se podría decir que soy hasta aburrido :XX:



Eran ejercicios de redacción para mejorar mi writing, como ves troleaba pero sin una sola falta de ortografía
espero haberte hecho reir  
poco forocochero he sido y hace años que ni entraba

vaya pesadez de día
habrá que comprar 10 acciones de Iberpapel a mercado a ver que pasa


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Nadie comenta lo de Urbas?
> Llevo unas poquitas y me parece que había algún forero mas.



Yo estoy desde el 30...objetivo 0,047


----------



## amago45 (17 Feb 2014)

Esto qué es lo que es?
Mapfre lanza un seguro de ahorro ligado a la evolución de telefónica, santander y repsol 

Un seguro de vida ligado a la evolución bursatil de los Bluechips ??? ??? ??? 
WTF


----------



## Montegrifo (17 Feb 2014)

Como la cosa siga así los únicos que van a ganar esta semana algo van a ser los brokers


----------



## paulistano (17 Feb 2014)

Señores han entrado los maores a jugar la parida de bankia.....ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Esto qué es lo que es?
> Mapfre lanza un seguro de ahorro ligado a la evolución de telefónica, santander y repsol
> 
> Un seguro de vida ligado a la evolución bursatil de los Bluechips ??? ??? ???
> WTF



No saben que inventar para que les demos nuestros ahorros :cook:


----------



## Topongo (17 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Señores han entrado los maores a jugar la parida de bankia.....ienso:



Que eata pasando? Ando desconectado. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (17 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Que eata pasando? Ando desconectado. ..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Pues que en las posis de compra a las que tengo acceso se han multiplicado por cinco las órdenes y su volumen en cuestión de horas.....


----------



## Hannibal (17 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Esto qué es lo que es?
> Mapfre lanza un seguro de ahorro ligado a la evolución de telefónica, santander y repsol
> 
> Un seguro de vida ligado a la evolución bursatil de los Bluechips ??? ??? ???
> WTF



¿Dónde lee ustec seguro de vida? Yo leo seguro de ahorro que incluye un seguro de vida bastante modesto, por cierto.

Básicamente, creo que el producto es un fondo de inversión con la diferencia de que si palmas mientras estás dentro, el dinero se lo devuelven al beneficiario del seguro +5%. Pero con la pega de que sólo puedes salir en unas fechas que ellos te dicen.


----------



## Montegrifo (17 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues que en las posis de compra a las que tengo acceso se han multiplicado por cinco las órdenes y su volumen en cuestión de horas.....



Me da que se han ido de puente y han dejado a los becarios con haciendo los deberes, y mientras alguno no la lie hoy solo transicionamos.


Aunque pensándolo bien, hoy es un día fantástico para distribuir sigilosamente. Pero, por qué iban a hacer algo así si nos vamos a los docemiles? O no? ienso: o todo lo contrario? Qué malo es el aburrimiento!


----------



## paulistano (17 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Me da que se han ido de puente y han dejado a los becarios con haciendo los deberes, y mientras alguno no la lie hoy solo transicionamos.



De acuerdo, pero hoy se cierra en 1,49 mínimo.

Tono, solucionaste lo del "esperando a twiter"??

Curioso que no le pase a nadie más:


----------



## TenienteDan (17 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Como la cosa siga así los únicos que van a ganar esta semana algo van a ser los brokers



Ahhh que alguna vez ha sido diferente?


----------



## Montegrifo (17 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero hoy se cierra en 1,49 mínimo.
> 
> Tono, solucionaste lo del "esperando a twiter"??
> 
> Curioso que no le pase a nadie más:



Es probable que ese sea uno de los deberes, si baja de aquí le das a este botón, y si sube de aquí le das a este otro.

Ya que estoy tan aburrido si queréis os cuento la teoría conspiranoica q se me ocurre respecto a vuestro chromegate. Por un lado tenemos a un forero que anuncia grandes movimientos de dinero mediante banca on line (un objetivo) y a otro q tb y además presume de grandes medidas de seguridad antiviruses (un reto) Dos ingredientes fabulosos para un hacker. A partir de ahí, tiramos de guión de típica película de acción americana

Lo dicho, que una mente calenturienta como la mía no deberían dejarla descansar demasiado


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Es probable que ese sea uno de los deberes, si baja de aquí le das a este botón, y si sube de aquí le das a este otro.
> 
> Ya que estoy tan aburrido si queréis os cuento la teoría conspiranoica q se me ocurre respecto a vuestro chromegate. Por un lado tenemos a un forero que anuncia grandes movimientos de dinero mediante banca on line (un objetivo) y a otro q tb y además presume de grandes medidas de seguridad antiviruses (un reto) Dos ingredientes fabulosos para un hacker. A partir de ahí, tiramos de guión de típica película de acción americana
> 
> Lo dicho, que una mente calenturienta como la mía no deberían dejarla descansar demasiado



Le recuerdo que por aquí tuvimos un burbujo -hungarian conspiranoico, pelma y faltón que cubrió el cupo de locos por una larga temporada.

Se comprende alguna meada fuera de tiesto de cuando en cuando... Pero solo los días de aburrimiento


----------



## Crash (17 Feb 2014)

Soros doubles a bearish bet on the S&P 500, to the tune of $1.3 billion - The Tell - MarketWatch


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Feb 2014)

es el día de los presidentes........ calma chicha


----------



## paulistano (17 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Es probable que ese sea uno de los deberes, si baja de aquí le das a este botón, y si sube de aquí le das a este otro.
> 
> Ya que estoy tan aburrido si queréis os cuento la teoría conspiranoica q se me ocurre respecto a vuestro chromegate. Por un lado tenemos a un forero que anuncia grandes movimientos de dinero mediante banca on line (un objetivo) y a otro q tb y además presume de grandes medidas de seguridad antiviruses (un reto) Dos ingredientes fabulosos para un hacker. A partir de ahí, tiramos de guión de típica película de acción americana
> 
> Lo dicho, que una mente calenturienta como la mía no deberían dejarla descansar demasiado



Hoyga que lo mío es papertrading:cook:


Joder, ya me has alegrado la tarde...::


Tono, di algo:ouch:


----------



## Durmiente (17 Feb 2014)

¿En 1,50 hay una resistencia o algo?

¿O es por la "atracción del precio redondo"?


----------



## paulistano (17 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿En 1,50 hay una resistencia o algo?
> 
> ¿O es por la "atracción del precio redondo"?



Según bolsacanaria era resistencia.


Yo creo que es lo segundo que comentas.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Según bolsacanaria era resistencia.
> 
> 
> Yo creo que es lo segundo que comentas.



Pues veremos a ver. Ahora parece que va a ir a por ella...


----------



## Krim (17 Feb 2014)

A mi me parece el típico triángulo con un lado horizontal y otro ascendente que en general suele petar para arriba...huele descaradamente a eso.

{\Hanáliziz}


----------



## sr.anus (17 Feb 2014)

Precios objetivos ibez segun bankinter

Los 10 valores más caros y más baratos del Ibex 35 (tabla) - El Blog de Bankinter

resumen para vagos


tef----15,5
san----8,21


:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: que cojones tomaran estos


----------



## Montegrifo (17 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoyga que lo mío es papertrading:cook:
> 
> 
> Joder, ya me has alegrado la tarde...::
> ...



:XX::XX: bueno, era sólo por animar esto un poco. Espero que se entienda la broma que sé yo que tono tb se preocupa con estas cosas





Ajetreo dijo:


> Le recuerdo que por aquí tuvimos un burbujo -hungarian conspiranoico, pelma y faltón que cubrió el cupo de locos por una larga temporada.
> 
> Se comprende alguna meada fuera de tiesto de cuando en cuando... Pero solo los días de aburrimiento



Lamentablemente no había descubierto yo estas tierras por esa época y no lo conocí, de todas formas tanto como meada fuera del tiesto...lo de loco ahí ya no se lo discuto

A todo esto nuestras queridas y seguidas bankias siguen sin dar pistas


----------



## paulistano (17 Feb 2014)

ADIVINEN cual es la empresa con mayor volumen en el día de hoy en el ibex.....sís, í...bankia....


----------



## amago45 (17 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> ADIVINEN cual es la empresa con mayor volumen en el día de hoy en el ibex.....sís, í...bankia....


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


>



Si, si así se larga y así de gorda pero el 1,5 no lo penetra


----------



## paulistano (17 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Si, si así se larga y así de gorda pero el 1,5 no lo penetra



Si hace igual que cuando estaba en el 1,40......mañana abrirá en 1,505....se pondrá enseguida a subir, entraremos a 1,515 y nos saldremos en 1,585:Aplauso:


Voy a decirle a Goiri que me ingrese la pasta en la cuenta y así me ahorro el estar pendienteinocho:


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2014)

Me recuerda a cuando estábamos cerca del 1,30... parecía que se iba a acabar el mundo tal y como lo conocemos...


----------



## Durmiente (17 Feb 2014)

Esta decidido que hoy no pasa de 1,50

Y que mañana será otro día.


----------



## sr.anus (17 Feb 2014)

Jornada aburridisima, os voy a contar mi vision desde un punto de vista joven y siemprealcistah.
Nuestra prima en un nivel bajisimo, y mañana subasta de Letras a 6 y 12 meses por valor de 3.500 y 4.500 millones. Sera la excusa para peponear. Los bankieros haran conga, yo me podre deshacer de las matildes y todos seremos un poquito mas felices y pobres


----------



## amago45 (17 Feb 2014)

Para los Bankieros ... 
CALTAL BOLSA
Precioso cuadro de precios de #Bankia con tres posiciones bestiales de scalping #BolsaParaDummies


----------



## decloban (17 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Para los Bankieros ...
> CALTAL BOLSA
> Precioso cuadro de precios de #Bankia con tres posiciones bestiales de scalping #BolsaParaDummies
> https://twitter.com/CALTALBolsa/status/435444981516746752/photo/1


----------



## Durmiente (17 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Para los Bankieros ...
> CALTAL BOLSA
> Precioso cuadro de precios de #Bankia con tres posiciones bestiales de scalping #BolsaParaDummies
> https://twitter.com/CALTALBolsa/status/435444981516746752/photo/1



Gracias. Muy ilustrativo de lo que está pasando.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2014)

1,5 en la subasta...


----------



## Tono (17 Feb 2014)

Paulistano siento no haberte respondido antes, pero es que la siesta es sagrada.

Lamento decirte que te han metido un troyano que teha robado todos los datos bancarios, los de la SS y tu tarjeta VIP del Hot.

Y Montegrifo sabe algo ¿verdad que sí, pequeñín?







te envío un privado para que resuelvas eso

(no deberíamos reirnos tanto de los virus)


----------



## ane agurain (17 Feb 2014)

jornada aburrida no, lo siguiente.
que han aprovechado para tirar mis rovi frent a la resistencia y aupar a tubacex hasta ella. Con este volumen ni una ni otra son claras señales...

habrá que esperar a mañana (yo he entrado en 4 valores en mínimos del día/cierre) cara a los próximos 5-8 días, y dejado 2 órdenes más para mañana que resumo en: "coplovitx pedo" 


y prosegur cómo lo veís? se les da mañana una última oportunidad?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Feb 2014)

Robopoli, me temo que el pepinazo ese de las MANH no se puede comprar con el mierdibroker de ING.
Al menos mi no encontrar.
DAmm it!!!


----------



## ane agurain (17 Feb 2014)

Los 10 valores más caros y más baratos del Ibex 35 (tabla) - El Blog de Bankinter
1) En el primer bloque se observa la rentabilidad de las empresas en la última semana, mes y año 2013. 

2) Junto a este dato aparece la capitalización bursátil o el valor total de la compañía según su cotización en bolsa

3) En el segundo bloque de columnas encontramos el PER (Price earnings ratio, por sus siglas en inglés). El PER es el número de veces que la capitalización de una empresa está incluida en su beneficio previsto. Así, por ejemplo, si una empresa vale 500 millones y está previsto que gane 50 millones anuales, su PER será el resultado de dividir el primer valor entre el segundo, es decir, 10. 

Se dice que las empresas con un PER más bajo son baratas y aquellas que tienen un PER más alto están caras. 

4) Beneficio neto atribuible: se muestra la estimación de beneficios de una empresa en el último ejercicio, el actual y el próximo, así como la variación que suponen esos datos

5) Rentabilidad por dividendo y próximo dividendo: en este bloque se muestra la rentabilidad por dividendo estimada para 2013 en función de los dividendos previstos de pago en el ejercicio así como la fecha del próximo dividendo previsto.

6) ROE (por sus iniciales en inglés, Return on equity): mide la rentabilidad financiera y relaciona el beneficio económico que se obtiene con los recursos. Es una medida de cómo una empresa invierte fondos para generar ingresos y se suelen expresar con un porcentaje que mide el beneficio neto entre los fondos propios.

En un ejemplo sencillo, si invertimos 1 millón de euros en un negocio y nos devuelve en beneficio 100.000 euros, el ROE sería del 10%

7) D/FFPP (Deuda / fondos propios): mide el nivel de deuda que tiene una empresa en función de sus fondos propios. Cuanto más pequeña, mejor, ya que indica que la empresa está poco endeudada.

8) EL P/VC (Cotización/Valor Contable): Si el valor de este dato es 1 quiere decir que la capitalización coincide con su valoración contable. De acuerdo con esto, una empresa con un ratio P/VC inferior a 1 apunta a una teórica infravaloración, ya que su cotización estaría por debajo de su valor contable. Por otro lado, los ratios superiores a 1 una sobrevaloración. En resumen, cuanto más bajo sea este ratio, más barata es una empresa según este criterio. Hay que tener en cuenta que los valores contables de una empresa tienen una dependencia de criterios contables variables y de valoración de activos muy poco relacionado con la rentabilidad de la empresa.

9) Recomendación: indica el consejo de Bankinter sobre ese valor. Puede ser: comprar, vender o neutral.

10) Precio objetivo: nuestra el precio objetivo de una compañía tras realizar un análisis de la compañía.


Tabla:
http://blog.bankinter.com/cfs-file....ratios.caros.baratos.ibex.17.febrero.2014.pdf

cuidado! puede ser un virus paulistaní de esos


----------



## Namreir (17 Feb 2014)

El dia ha sido un toston, pero el bono se situa en el 3,54%, cie y acciona siguen subiendo y tubacex tambien. Dia tiene una pinta horrible, me salgo o no me salgo?

---------- Post added 17-feb-2014 at 19:18 ----------

Ane, no puedo ver la tabla, toto y tal?


----------



## Xiux (17 Feb 2014)

Si alguien quiere jugar con Bankias irlandesas que se miren BKIR

Gráfico de acciones de BANK OF IRELAND | BKIR.L Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas

Estoy dentro de hace unos meses en 0,26 con unas fichas


----------



## NaNDeTe (17 Feb 2014)

Ostias!! habeis visto el indicador Atlas en quabit??? esta que echa humo diario, en semanal ya tiene despiertas 2 barritas. Viendo estas 2 ultimas sesiones a Urbas y que el resto de constructoras no van mal.... no pinta mal


----------



## ane agurain (17 Feb 2014)

el pdf lo capa calopez, pero si entras en el link del blog, ahí lo tienes



tubacex está donde dijimos 3,05, pero solo si lo supera entraría para más largo

---------- Post added 17-feb-2014 at 12:58 ----------




NaNDeTe dijo:


> Ostias!! habeis visto el indicador Atlas en quabit??? esta que echa humo diario, en semanal ya tiene despiertas 2 barritas. Viendo estas 2 ultimas sesiones a Urbas y que el resto de constructoras no van mal.... no pinta mal



urbas? están los de chicharros.info detrás que además hoy venden ya


y calientan vertice


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Feb 2014)

Tesla CEO Elon Musk Met With Apple Executives: Report

Posible fusión de Apple y Tesla?

Vamos a ver como afecta mañana esto a la cotizacion de ambas..


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Tesla CEO Elon Musk Met With Apple Executives: Report
> 
> Posible fusión de Apple y Tesla?
> 
> Vamos a ver como afecta mañana esto a la cotizacion de ambas..



Subidón, subidón


----------



## ane agurain (17 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El dia ha sido un toston, pero el bono se situa en el 3,54%, cie y acciona siguen subiendo y tubacex tambien. Dia tiene una pinta horrible, me salgo o no me salgo?
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-feb-2014 at 19:18 ----------
> 
> Ane, no puedo ver la tabla, toto y tal?



tubacex:
BolsaCanaria .info | Tubacex puede romper fuerte al alza

acciona:
BolsaCanaria .info | Acciona y su HCH INVERTIDO de manual

zardoya, que a ver si entro mañana en algún retroceso:
BolsaCanaria .info | Acciona y su HCH INVERTIDO de manual


----------



## Namreir (17 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tubacex:
> BolsaCanaria .info | Tubacex puede romper fuerte al alza
> 
> acciona:
> ...



Gracias!!!!!!


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Feb 2014)

Me está tentando Imtech para pillar otro paquetito que ya sería el último. Parece que se quiere reordenar de nuevo al alza.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2014 at 23:33 ----------

Y Sacyr...ienso: como rompa los 4,25 tiene un tirón al alza.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2014 at 23:56 ----------

En cuanto a las renovables, Solaria está formando un banderín que habrá que ver por donde sale. Bastante peligro tiene esta acción en los últimos tiempos.

Por otro lado Fersa anda peponeando desde primeros de año con subida de volumen, tiene buen recorrido hacia el norte.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Me está tentando Imtech para pillar otro paquetito que ya sería el último. Parece que se quiere reordenar de nuevo al alza.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-feb-2014 at 23:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Que se nos va a la segunda pagina... yo quiero entrar también a imtech


----------



## ponzi (18 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Que se nos va a la segunda pagina... yo quiero entrar también a imtech



A finales de este mes volveré a entrar.La división Alemana aun sigue mal pero la verdad es que en el resto de negocios parece que lo estan haciendo bien,hay muchas papeletas para que la reestructuración llegue a buen puerto.

http://www.motorship.com/news101/industry-news/imtech-wins-refit-order

Vamos hacia un mundo de autómatas y robots y estos estan muy especializados en los primeros


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> A finales de este mes volveré a entrar.La división Alemana aun sigue mal pero la verdad es que en el resto de negocios parece que lo estan haciendo bien,hay muchas papeletas para que la reestructuración llegue a buen puerto.
> 
> The Motorship - Imtech wins refit order
> 
> Vamos hacia un mundo de autómatas y robots y estos estan muy especializados en los primeros



[YOUTUBE]w2itwFJCgFQ[/YOUTUBE]

el futuro es invertir en esto, merece la pena verlo entero, no es un simple helicoptero, si no lo que hace


coches antivuelcos?

plataformas para gente que trabaje en altura antivuelco?

por no decir que telepizza te mande la pizza así etc etc...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> A finales de este mes volveré a entrar.La división Alemana aun sigue mal pero la verdad es que en el resto de negocios parece que lo estan haciendo bien,hay muchas papeletas para que la reestructuración llegue a buen puerto.
> 
> http://www.motorship.com/news101/industry-news/imtech-wins-refit-order
> 
> Vamos hacia un mundo de autómatas y robots y estos estan muy especializados en los primeros



Los robots no fuman philip morris ni beben heineken


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Los robots no fuman philip morris ni beben heineken



todavía...


----------



## malibux (18 Feb 2014)

¿Por aquí tenéis alguno Gowex? Que veo que apenas se comenta.


----------



## Maravedi (18 Feb 2014)

malibux dijo:


> ¿Por aquí tenéis alguno Gowex? Que veo que apenas se comenta.



Gowex es nuestro pastor


----------



## amago45 (18 Feb 2014)

Por cierto, stand still de AMPER otra vez, hasta el viernes santo y tal ...

Economía.- Amper y bancos acreedores se dan una nueva prórroga de su 'stand still' hasta el 18 de abril 

(EUROPA PRESS) - 

Amper ha alcanzado un acuerdo con las entidades financieras que conforman su sindicato bancario para una nueva prórroga del 'stand still' --interrupción de las obligaciones financieras de pago de la deuda-- vigente desde 1 de julio y que permanecerá en vigor hasta el próximo 18 de abril de 2014.

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 07:57 ----------

Nikkei 225	14,843.24	+3.13%

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 08:05 ----------

HCHi en Telefónica ... ... súbánmé esas Matildes 






---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 08:16 ----------

Resultados de ENAGAS ... esperando los de GAS NATURAL

El Beneficio después de impuestos a 31 de diciembre de 2013 se ha incrementado un 6,2% hasta los 403,2 millones de euros, superando el objetivo inicial del 5,5%. 

 El dividendo resultante del año 2013, que será sometido a la aprobación de la próxima Junta General de Accionistas, es de 1,27 euros brutos por acción, lo que supone un incremento del 13,8% respecto al dividendo de 2012 y acorde con la política 
establecida en el año de distribuir un 75% del Beneficio Neto. 

 El EBITDA registrado a 31 de diciembre fue de 1.028,1 millones de euros, un 10,0% superior al obtenido el ejercicio pasado.  

Las inversiones ascendieron a 531,4 millones de euros y los activos puestos en explotación alcanzaron la cifra de 546,0 millones de euros. Ambas magnitudes incluyen 245 millones de euros correspondientes a la adquisición del 90% de Naturgas transporte, operación que se cerró el pasado 15 de febrero de 2013. 

 El endeudamiento financiero neto de la Compañía a 31 de diciembre fue de 3.772,7 millones de euros, lo que supone un ratio de apalancamiento del 64,0% y un ratio de Deuda Neta/EBITDA de 3,7x. 
 La demanda total de gas transportada al finalizar el ejercicio ascendió a 402.337 GWh, un 4,0% inferior a la cifra registrada en 2012.


----------



## decloban (18 Feb 2014)

Bankia a convocado la Junta General Ordinaria de Accionistas para el día 21 de marzo y leyendo por encima los puntos a tratar me encuentro con esto.

_Delegación en el Consejo de Administración de la facultad de ampliar el capital social hasta un máximo del 50% del capital social suscrito, en una o varias veces y en cualquier momento en el plazo máximo de 5 años, mediante aportaciones dinerarias con la facultad, en su caso, de acordar la exclusión del derecho de suscripción preferente, dejando sin efecto la delegación conferida por la anterior Junta General.

Delegación en el Consejo de Administración de la facultad de emitir valores convertibles y/o canjeables en acciones de la Sociedad, así como warrants u otros valores análogos que puedan dar derecho, directa o indirectamente a la suscripción o adquisición de acciones de la Sociedad, por un importe total de hasta cinco mil millones (5.000.000.000) de euros; así como de la facultad de aumentar el capital social en la cuantía necesaria, y de la facultad de excluir, en su caso, el derecho de suscripción preferente.

Delegación en el Consejo de Administración de la facultad de emitir obligaciones, bonos y demás valores de renta fija (incluyendo, entre otros, cédulas y pagarés) simples, warrants e instrumentos, no convertibles hasta un límite máximo de treinta mil millones (30.000.000.000) de euros y pagarés hasta un límite máximo de quince mil millones (15.000.000.000) de euros, dentro de los límites y con los requisitos establecidos en la Ley de Sociedades de Capital, por un plazo máximo de 5 años desde la adopción de este acuerdo.
_


http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={49421220-1a6c-4589-b739-fa615f0f0c87}


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

olvidáis lo más importante
nikkei +3% 


Banco de Japón prorroga y amplia su programa de estímulo para crédito bancario


----------



## amago45 (18 Feb 2014)

GAS NATURAL

En un contexto de stress regulatorio el beneficio neto del ejercicio 2013 aumenta un 0,3% 
respecto al del año anterior y se sitúa en €1.445 millones. 

• El EBITDA consolidado del año alcanza los €5.085 millones y aumenta un 0,1% respecto al del 
año anterior

• El EBITDA de las actividades internacionales de Gas Natural Fenosa aumenta un 2,2% y 
representa un 44,1% del total consolidado frente a un 43,2% en el año anterior. 

• Por otro lado, el EBITDA proveniente de las operaciones en España desciende un 1,6% debido, 
básicamente, al descenso de la actividad de distribución de electricidad (-4,1%) y de la actividad 
de electricidad (-12,7%) 

• Continúa el desapalancamiento de la sociedad y la deuda financiera neta alcanza a 31 de 
diciembre de 2013 los €14.641 millones y sitúa el ratio de endeudamiento en el 49,4% y un ratio 
Deuda financiera neta/EBITDA en 2,9 veces. 

• El pasado 8 de enero de 2014 Gas Natural Fenosa distribuyó un dividendo a cuenta en efectivo 
con cargo a los resultados del ejercicio 2013 de €0,393 por acción. 

• La propuesta de distribución de resultados del ejercicio 2013 que el Consejo de Administración 
elevará a la Junta General Ordinaria de Accionistas para su aprobación supone destinar €898 
millones a dividendos, un 0,3% más que el año anterior, en línea con el incremento del beneficio 
neto y mantener el pay out en el 62,1%. El pago del dividendo complementario de €0,504 por 
acción será realizado en efectivo


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Dia tropieza en China y cierra sus 160 establecimientos en Pekín.-ElConfidencial


Vodafone denuncia a Telefónica por abuso de posición dominante


----------



## amago45 (18 Feb 2014)

DEOLEO por Ejjjjjjpaña ostiaaaaaaa

Deoleo se juega su 'espaÃ±olidad'


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> DEOLEO por Ejjjjjjpaña ostiaaaaaaa
> 
> Deoleo se juega su 'espaÃ±olidad'



Nada nuevo aporta. De hecho parece un resumen de todo lo publicado en un hilo de un foro...ienso:ienso:


----------



## Chila (18 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Gowex es nuestro pastor



Que no sepa tu mano izquierda...


----------



## amago45 (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Nada nuevo aporta. De hecho parece un resumen de todo lo publicado en un hilo de un foro...ienso:ienso:



ayer el rumor era que llegaban los chinos con la chequera ... Bright Foods ... :no::no::no:

China viene a por vino y jamón | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS


----------



## decloban (18 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> ayer el rumor era que llegaban los chinos con la chequera ... ... :no::no::no:



Coño como en SLR, hoy vendo al cierre :XX:


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> olvidáis lo más importante
> nikkei +3%
> 
> 
> Banco de Japón prorroga y amplia su programa de estímulo para crédito bancario




Más madera, esto es la guerra.


----------



## amago45 (18 Feb 2014)

Ahora Bestinver no está en venta ... ... mareando la perdiz 

Paramés se alía con el fondo TA Associates para garantizarse el control de Bestinver - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> ayer el rumor era que llegaban los chinos con la chequera ... Bright Foods ... :no::no::no:
> 
> China viene a por vino y jamón | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS



es un poco antigua esa noticia... del viernes creo
pero como no se las venda Ebro, me parece que las cajas están vendiendo a fondos


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> ayer el rumor era que llegaban los chinos con la chequera ... Bright Foods ... :no::no::no:
> 
> China viene a por vino y jamón | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS



_“China tiene 1.300 millones de habitantes. Son hasta 5.200 millones de comidas diarias. _

Como si todos los chinos comieran todos los días tres veces, notejode.
Si es por eso viene a por SOS, ojo a Deoleo y Ebro ¿no? ::


----------



## amago45 (18 Feb 2014)

Blai_5 también actualiza Vigia para PRT ...

Nuevas Versiones 10 de Vigía y Koncorde para PRT


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

El aceite de oliva espa?ol se lanza a por el mercado chino - ABC.es
China se lanza a producir su propio aceite de oliva | Andaluc?a | elmundo.es


me quedo con que un recolector de aceituna en China cobra 20 euros al mes y que en pocos años tendrá tantos olivos como Jaén


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias8:

Ojo pepon en japon


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

jur! me ha entrado la orden abajo del todo en inditex!


----------



## Durmiente (18 Feb 2014)

El aceite de oliva espa?ol se lanza a por el mercado chino - ABC.es
China se lanza a producir su propio aceite de oliva | Andaluc?a | elmundo.es

En poco tiempo, habrá más olivos prodciendo en China que en España.

Ya están plantados.


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2014)

Por cierto cambié mi orden en bkia....entramos a 1,511


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Feb 2014)

Buenos días, 

Hoy. Tambien me toca hacer la calle como a Tono, asi que 
¡¡Cuindeme esas Bankias!


----------



## Durmiente (18 Feb 2014)

Parece que consideran que el día de ayer fue "tablas"... PARTIDA NUEVA


----------



## Algas (18 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Por cierto, stand still de AMPER otra vez, hasta el viernes santo y tal ...
> 
> Economía.- Amper y bancos acreedores se dan una nueva prórroga de su 'stand still' hasta el 18 de abril
> 
> ...



:ouch::ouch:

Yo la sigo aguantando como un canelo... dos meses más? bueno, ahí la dejo:S


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas esperanzaditas en japon 

veo dolor y veo banderas de japon tambien :fiufiu:


----------



## Durmiente (18 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Por cierto cambié mi orden en bkia....entramos a 1,511




Al final, no ha habido GAP


----------



## sr.anus (18 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas esperanzaditas en japon
> 
> veo dolor y veo banderas de japon tambien :fiufiu:



ESperando su aviso de guano y cierre de gap para posicionarnos largosh. Gracias


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Vale, ahora entiendo porqué me ha entrado lo de inditex:
Citi, tras retirar a Inditex de sus favoritos, minimiza su potencial,Inversi?n - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansi?n.com
y ahora tengo miedo de que no cierre el gap


----------



## decloban (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El aceite de oliva espa?ol se lanza a por el mercado chino - ABC.es
> China se lanza a producir su propio aceite de oliva | Andaluc?a | elmundo.es
> 
> 
> me quedo con que un recolector de aceituna en China cobra 20 euros al mes y que en pocos años tendrá tantos olivos como Jaén



Para el consumo interno chino esta bien pero como quieran vender fuera del país ya están comprando marcas españolas, italianas o ambas como las que tiene OLE :baba:

De todas formas no me creo la opción china para OLE.


----------



## amago45 (18 Feb 2014)

Guano hoy ??? mi no entender ...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2014)

salid ratitas , salid alcistillas 

servidor va corto desde el jueves en 10080 con tres cojones 8:


----------



## decloban (18 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas esperanzaditas en japon
> 
> veo dolor y veo banderas de japon tambien :fiufiu:



Supongo que algún día acertaras


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> DEOLEO por Ejjjjjjpaña ostiaaaaaaa
> 
> Deoleo se juega su 'espaÃ±olidad'



La noticia contiene varios errores como el precio segun libros que las tiene bankia y los interesados (algunos han desistido). La situacion se aclarara en parte el proximo jueves con la presentacion de resultados


----------



## sr.anus (18 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salid ratitas , salid alcistillas
> 
> servidor va corto desde el jueves en 10080 con tres cojones 8:



esta es la señal de nuevo 10060 largo, stop de otros 10 puntitos. No defraudes gato y regalame otros 30


----------



## Namreir (18 Feb 2014)

Ane, esta noticia te la dedico, a ti y todos los participantes del hilo

EspaÃ±a plantea limitar la â€˜tasa Tobin europeaâ€™ a la compra de acciones | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Curiosamente, tiran en segundos todas las de alimentación 

Natra, Viscofan, Ebro...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ane, esta noticia te la dedico, a ti y todos los participantes del hilo
> 
> EspaÃ±a plantea limitar la â€˜tasa Tobin europeaâ€™ a la compra de acciones | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS



Loh marvadoh ejpeculadore...


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2014)

Y que partida durmiente, bankia mas volumen que tef, san, bbva y algun bankito mas....juntos!!


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Creo que el -4% de Inidtex es el que ha tirado el ibex... según se recupere subiremos, si lo hace 

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 02:26 ----------

namreir: habrá que comprar ANR e Imtech antes de abril entonces


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2014)

MV lleva advirtiendo desde el jueves que iremos a cerrar el gap 9450 , soltad todo el papel y que cunda el panico cojones ya :no:


----------



## Topongo (18 Feb 2014)

Si quedase alguna posi libre entraria en inditex si o si

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 09:28 ----------

De hecho igual líquido sabadell y entro en inditex

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sr.anus (18 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> esta es la señal de nuevo 10060 largo, stop de otros 10 puntitos. No defraudes gato y regalame otros 30



jato esta señal era mala :::: no estas fino hoy


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si quedase alguna posi libre entraria en inditex si o si
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...






ibex -1% europa -0,1%

sacad a ralph


----------



## tarrito (18 Feb 2014)

RONCEROOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Hijo de mala madreeeeee!!!

metí los 3 meses de paro acumulados en futuros de Ibex "tó apalancaooo!!" ... por unos instantes me sentía como el Lobo de WS peroooo NO  :´( :´(

::




:XX:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]w2itwFJCgFQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> el futuro es invertir en esto, merece la pena verlo entero, no es un simple helicoptero, si no lo que hace
> 
> ...



Joder, este video me ha recordado un libro que leí hace tiempo, "Prey" de Michael Crichton, el de Jurassic Parck. Inquietante cuando se aplique la nanotecnologia. Supongo que muchos de los ejercicios están scriptados pero aun y así, con tiempo lo conseguirán.


----------



## FranR (18 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> jato esta señal era mala :::: no estas fino hoy



Ojo que algún día acierta. Estamos rompiendo por abajo.... como indiqué Tef en 11.22x Inditex hoy en guano total, y ayer nos giramos cerca del nivel clave ; estamos marcando posible ruta que deje el finde.


----------



## amago45 (18 Feb 2014)

:::::arece que ENAGAS también devuelve favorcillos y tal ... ... ... 

Antonio Hernández Mancha, Isabel Tocino, Ana Palacio, Gonzalo Solana, Luis Valero ... ... ... 

Enagás ficha a 'viejas glorias' del PP: Isabel Tocino, Hernández Mancha y Ana Palacio - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> RONCEROOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Hijo de mala madreeeeee!!!
> 
> metí los 3 meses de paro acumulados en futuros de Ibex "tó apalancaooo!!" ... por unos instantes me sentía como el Lobo de WS peroooo NO  :´( :´(
> 
> ...



tal vez no seras el lobo pero pronto pandoro te hara sentir la loba de su cubil , no hay mal que por bien no venga


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ojo que algún día acierta. Estamos rompiendo por abajo.... como indiqué Tef en 11.22x Inditex hoy en guano total, y ayer nos giramos cerca del nivel clave ; estamos marcando posible ruta que deje el finde.



Época de resultados en breve, no sé.


Tenemos el primer doble suelo intradia en 105,7, veamos si sirve para rebote


----------



## tarrito (18 Feb 2014)

Jato-Jatencio,

revise lo que escribe, que se delata con lo de "cubil" :ouch:

le *exijo* que cambie al rol de troll-demijantre-chabacano :no:


:XX:


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

por cierto, PRISA acaba de destrozar la directriz alcista de MP


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2014)

¿Bankia verde y por encima de 1,5 y nadie saca la conga?


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

BANKIA: Banco Santander sube recomendación a comprar desde mantener P.O: 1.79 EUR (vs.1,28


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2014)

poco a poco se ira haciendo el silencio , el gacelerio va largo que duda cabe :ouch:

monlovi ya sabe ustec que MV es llamado el troll sabio , no se porque se sorprende ienso:


----------



## napartarra (18 Feb 2014)

FCC escalando posiciones.


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Bankia verde y por encima de 1,5 y nadie saca la conga?



Si toca 1,511 me entra la orden y ya me pongo a flodear y ponerme pesado con bankia:XX::XX:

:bla:

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 10:12 ----------

Dentro inditex


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Parece que el indicador ese decloban que te he comentado, es bueno, deoleo guano


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2014)

Stop en inditex por debajo del minimo del dia, la perdida no llegaria a dos euros por accion.....vamos a ver.....


----------



## Xiux (18 Feb 2014)

P.O. De bankias 1,79?

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Esta broma ha durado mucho, vamos pepón, date una vuelta YA


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Feb 2014)

Suerte bankieros

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-de-bankia-estafa-y-que-devolver-dinero.html

Y cuidao


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]w2itwFJCgFQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> el futuro es invertir en esto, merece la pena verlo entero, no es un simple helicoptero, si no lo que hace
> 
> ...



A ver... en ciertos barrios nobles de Madrid que no voy a mencionar (en el norte) muchas veces el telepizzero tenía que volver andandito porque le habían robado la moto y las pizzas. 
Yo lo veo pero dotándolos de un tomahawk preventivo ienso:


----------



## Topongo (18 Feb 2014)

Y yo ultraliado y sin poder vender sab para entrae indi

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanfer (18 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Suerte bankieros
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-de-bankia-estafa-y-que-devolver-dinero.html
> 
> Y cuidao



Lo de Bankia algún dia pasará a los libros de historia.


----------



## TenienteDan (18 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Suerte bankieros
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-de-bankia-estafa-y-que-devolver-dinero.html
> 
> Y cuidao



Es de traca.

Si hubiesen multiplicado por 10 su inversión, seguro que devolverían su dinero inocho:.

Preferentes, ok, pero el que se mete en bolsa sabe a lo que se expone... como el que compra bonos de Nueva Rumasa joder.


----------



## napartarra (18 Feb 2014)

wueno, después de "solo" una hora he logrado actualizar la foto de mi avatar al nivel aqui presente.

Espero les guste.


----------



## Xiux (18 Feb 2014)

SAN ya está trabajando para de Windows con el tema bankia 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

La morosidad en la banca española alcanza un récord del 13,6% en diciembre


----------



## napartarra (18 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> wueno, después de "solo" una hora he logrado actualizar la foto de mi avatar al nivel aqui presente.
> 
> Espero les guste.



Lo siento es imposible.


----------



## Durmiente (18 Feb 2014)

No creo que haya que preocuparse en absoluto.

La bolsa, en realidad, empieza ahora...

En esta hora próxima, se decide el día (más o menos) a la espera de los americanos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> La morosidad en la banca española alcanza un récord del 13,6% en diciembre



La banca mas solida del mundo y tal


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2014)

abandonad toda esperanza gaceleridos , huid y no mireis atras :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias a los bajistas,

en dias como hoy siempre queda el consuelo de no llevar Alstom.


----------



## bertok (18 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> A ver... en ciertos barrios nobles de Madrid que no voy a mencionar (en el norte) muchas veces el telepizzero tenía que volver andandito porque le habían robado la moto y las pizzas.
> Yo lo veo pero dotándolos de un tomahawk preventivo ienso:



Cierto.

Allá en el Norte de Madrid, en esos PAUs del infierno ya se ve lo peor de la clase humana: cuerpos descuartizados, balaceras a plena luz del día, robos de coches, trasteros, ....

En el día a día, los gitanacos hacen de las suyas sembrando el terror entre los más jóvenes aspirantes a pijos del guetto

Esos PAUs del infierno van a ser el campo de pruebas ......

[YOUTUBE]SNPJMk2fgJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (18 Feb 2014)

Algunas ideas

*Nacional*

Baron de ley

Miquel y costas

Caf

Telefonica

Tecnicas

Corporacion Alba

Caf

Dinamia

Vidrala

A vigilar Rovi,Amadeus,Vidrala,

He vuelto a mirar Amadeus y es como una tabaquera, generan ingentes cantidades de efectivo sin apenas gastar nada

Y luego aunque se han ido de precio son buenos negocios BME,Grifols (Demasiado endeudados pero como generan mucho fcf en 2 años puede que esta situación ya nos sea preocupante),Viscofan

*Internacional*

Guillin

Corticeira

Imtech

Imperial tobacco

Kroger

Coach

Carlsberg

Exor

Wolter Kluwer


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2014)

quedaran los cuerpos de los alcistas para alimento de los buitres :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Cierto.
> 
> Allá en el Norte de Madrid, en esos PAUs del infierno ya se ve lo peor de la clase humana: cuerpos descuartizados, balaceras a plena luz del día, robos de coches, trasteros, ....
> 
> ...



Le gustara...
[YOUTUBE]ZtuFZf9c3aM[/YOUTUBE]

"No compro el bono español ni borracho"
"Es el mercado mas caro en años que recuerdo, esta todo muy sobrevalorado"
"Habra caidas de hasta el 50%"

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 10:50 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Algunas ideas
> 
> *Nacional*
> 
> ...



Apunteme en la lista de Matilde, Imtech y WK.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

pedazo guano en cuanto ha salido la morosidad


----------



## bertok (18 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Algunas ideas
> 
> *Nacional*
> 
> ...



Compren esos bolsos de coach ..... por expaña ::::::


----------



## Krim (18 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias a los bajistas,
> 
> en dias como hoy siempre queda el consuelo de no llevar Alstom.



Es que con los cracks que ficha esa empresa es imposible que le vaya bien :XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (18 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Le gustara...
> [YOUTUBE]ZtuFZf9c3aM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "No compro el bono español ni borracho"
> ...



Descargando para ver en un par de días :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2014)

Cerramos cortos 10080-10000 del jueves y abrimos largos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Feb 2014)

Bueno vamos a traer alguna alegria para ver si pepon decide pasarse hoy por los mercaos...

ACEA - European Automobile Manufacturer's Association


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

TOCA GUANAZO

11:01

BMS
.-
Zona Euro: ZEW sentimiento económico (feb): 68,5; est.: 73,9; ant.: 73,3
•

11:01

BMS
.-
Alemania: ZEW sentimiento económico (feb): 55,7; est.: 61,7; ant.: 61,7
•

11:01

BMS
.-
Alemania: ZEW situación actual (feb): 50,0; est.: 44,0; ant.: 41,2

Leer más: Ultima Hora Noticias ibex informacion ibex Ultima Hora Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## FranR (18 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cerramos cortos 10080-10000 del jueves y abrimos largos con tres cojones :Baile:



:Aplauso:

Aguantando ayer 100 en contra para ganar hoy 80.... ::

Gran jinversó, si señó


----------



## ponzi (18 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias a los bajistas,
> 
> en dias como hoy siempre queda el consuelo de no llevar Alstom.



En esta hay que estar muy atentos a la presentación de resultados. Desde 2009 han tenido una gestión nefasta (Sector renovable...) pero tienen alguna que otra joya dentro del balance (Trenes,maquinaria industrial..)


Que lentos...Hasta mayo nada

Financial Calendar


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2014)

esperaba gap a la baja para hoy pero al final hemos abierto sin el y la cercania del vencimiento me hace ser un bajistilla cauteloso , tan cauteloso que paso a alcistilla 

el macd en diario tiene toda la pinta de cortar a la baja justo despues de cortar al alza con lo que eso conlleva para el precio , pero estamos en el momento crucial , si hoy hay reversal , nos vamos a los cielos del siemprealcismo para el vencimiento ienso:


----------



## Crash (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pedazo guano en cuanto ha salido la morosidad



¿Importa algo ese dato?
Yo creía que lo que importaba era otra cosa:

[YOUTUBE]0fs5q5Y-Ipc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Lo siento es imposible.




Yo le ayudo, en lo que pueda, a un avatar guapo, siempre hay que echarle una manita.

¿Donde se atasca?

tiene que ir a editar avatar, no la foto del perfil....


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> Aguantando ayer 100 en contra para ganar hoy 80.... ::
> 
> Gran jinversó, si señó



le honra reconocerlo señor flander :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 11:12 ----------

largos con stop loss a la perdida del central de bollinger en diario


----------



## Namreir (18 Feb 2014)

Las provisiones del sistema financiero son menores que en diciembre de 2012.

http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/estadis/infoest/a0407.pdf

Se va a liar parda.


----------



## ponzi (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pedazo guano en cuanto ha salido la morosidad



Valores santander


[YOUTUBE]mXspzv6D41E[/YOUTUBE]

Que cachondo...¿El carry trade no es ayuda no?:XX::XX::XX::XX:

La morosidad de la banca espa?ola cierra 2013 con un nuevo m?ximo hist?rico del 13,6% - ABC.es


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Las provisiones del sistema financiero son menores que en diciembre de 2012.
> 
> http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/estadis/infoest/a0407.pdf
> 
> Se va a liar parda.



Es lógico Nam, según decreto de 31-12-2012 podían no provisionar ladrillo en todo 2013, y las refinanciaciones tampoco, solo a partir del 4º trimestre.

por eso digo que 2014 para la banca no va a ser bueno



FRAN:
mirando intradía, en ondas, tenemos 2 a la baja y ahora 2 al alza, es posible que si hay una quinta, nos tire a los 9950 and beyond?


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Feb 2014)

Mi apuesta chicharrera de la semana es NTC entrada a 0,32 y estudiándome la posibilidad de compra de la nueva recomendación de los ch$ich$arreros: Vertice........ ayy omáaa!!!8:


----------



## decloban (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Parece que el indicador ese decloban que te he comentado, es bueno, deoleo guano



Estaba en mis cosas y al leerte me he asustado, tampoco es tanto y es lo esperado, ¿no?


----------



## FranR (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Es lógico Nam, según decreto de 31-12-2012 podían no provisionar ladrillo en todo 2013, y las refinanciaciones tampoco, solo a partir del 4º trimestre.
> 
> por eso digo que 2014 para la banca no va a ser bueno
> 
> ...



Perdidos los 10.058 el recorrido es largo, es zona de ventas y el siguiente nivel está en los 9.912.
Esto es recuperar nivel de giro, si no queremos mucha sangre. Mañana se supone que es mucho peor







Si el guanazo es muy grande, revisaré este cuadro.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Estaba en mis cosas y al leerte me he asustado, tampoco es tanto y es lo esperado, ¿no?



si tenías una orden puesta, pues sí 
y si al mismo tiempo tenías otra en viscofan ayer, pues la cara se vuelve :S


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2014)

bueno soltamos largos 10000-10030 y abrimos cortos nuevamente :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (18 Feb 2014)

Morosidad bancaria

cerró 2013 con un *nuevo máximo histórico*, ya que subió al 13,6% desde el 13,07% revisado de noviembre. Es un nivel nunca visto *desde* que se empezaron a elaborar estos datos, en *1962*


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Perdidos los 10.058 el recorrido es largo, es zona de ventas y el siguiente nivel está en los 9.912.
> Esto es recuperar nivel de giro, si no queremos mucha sangre. Mañana se supone que es mucho peor
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, en inditex el guano es grande, igual algún rosa o blanco más 

De todas formas, si el DAX no cae con esos datos horribles de la Confianza, yo ya no sé qué va a tirar las bolsas.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Feb 2014)

Robopoli, vayase preparando el champán. Mire como viene PRANA en el premarket.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Robopoli, vayase preparando el champán. Mire como viene PRANA en el premarket.



No veo cambios ienso: Está a $9.52 no?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No veo cambios ienso: Está a $9.52 no?



Pero si el viernes perdió un 10% y cerró a 7,25$ ienso: 

Ahora viene a entre 9,50 y 9,90$.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2014)

Coño! Es verdad. Que está a $9.90 ahora desde $7.25 que cerró el viernes!!
De todas formas las llevo bastante más arriba pero siempre un arreón de estos es bueno. No cabe duda. 

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 11:44 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero si el viernes perdió un 10% y cerró a 7,25$ ienso:
> 
> Ahora viene a entre 9,50 y 9,90$.



Creo que este es el valor más loco que llevo. Bueno... esta y Fonar que después de andar palmando de lo lindo el viernes subió un 25%


----------



## TenienteDan (18 Feb 2014)

Si seguimos con la idea (bertokiana, Aquinoanquviviana y algunos más) que falta una pata bajista más, antes del mayor ciclo alcista que la historia haya conocido....

Esta vez, en la caída, Inditex acompañaría la bajada (en la última Inditex subía), y si se pone esta, y todas las demás (San, Tef, etc) a bajar como lo hicieron en 2012... igual si vemos los 4000 místicos. :baba::baba::baba::baba:

Es una flipada todo esto... pero.... la economía va pabajo y ya no hay tinta en la impresora. ::::


Todo de la mano del S&P, que podría darse un castañazo del 50% y allí tampoco sería el infierno (pero hasta donde llevaría eso al Hivex!?)


----------



## bertok (18 Feb 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Si seguimos con la idea (bertokiana, Aquinoanquviviana y algunos más) que falta una pata bajista más, antes del mayor ciclo alcista que la historia haya conocido....
> 
> Esta vez, en la caída, Inditex acompañaría la bajada (en la última Inditex subía), y si se pone esta, y todas las demás (San, Tef, etc) a bajar como lo hicieron en 2012... igual si vemos los 4000 místicos. :baba::baba::baba::baba:
> 
> ...



Espero una pata bajista pero ya dudo bastante que la profundidad sea la que preveíamos ..... estoy perdiendo la fe ::::::

Pero el roto va a ser muy considerable. Mucho cuidado


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

FRAN: Telefónica ha aguantado muy bien los 11,20.

Rioja +5%
BdL -4%

estos dos días, parece que hay "trasvase"


----------



## ponzi (18 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Espero una pata bajista pero ya dudo bastante que la profundidad sea la que preveíamos ..... estoy perdiendo la fe ::::::
> 
> Pero el roto va a ser muy considerable. Mucho cuidado



Una morosidad bancaria de casi el 14% es como decir que el sistema esta en quiebra técnica

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/IDR-Indra_sistemas/detalle-financiero

Otra que me olvidado y que no es un mal negocio, por debajo de 12 es una compra clara

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 12:01 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> FRAN: Telefónica ha aguantado muy bien los 11,20.
> 
> Rioja +5%
> BdL -4%
> ...



Todo lo que tiene Bodegas riojanas (terrenos,facturas por cobrar,inventarios...) si las cuentas son correctas vale un 33% mas que su cotización


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Feb 2014)

Ezentis no para de bajar....


----------



## Tono (18 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.

:ouch::ouch::ouch:

veo que me he perdido la fiesta de perder los 10.000



ponzi dijo:


> Una morosidad bancaria de casi el 14% es como decir que el sistema esta en quiebra técnica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí no quiebra nadie.

Para eso están los Bail-in 
y lo poco que quede en depósitos se prorroga a 30 años al 1,5% por decreto y ya está. No hay ni que emitir deuda.

En el banco lo mínimo, lo mínimo.::

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 12:07 ----------

Inditex ha tocado el precio al que la vendí en septiembre. Quien lo diría. 
Pues tal como yo conozco el valor me da que toca los 100 de nuevo.

(te va bien la navegación ahora Pau?)


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Tono, los 100 a corto o a medio? 
A mí me da que como mucho 105 a corto. Y que incluso el mínimo de hoy es entrada. Por eso he pillado en 106.


----------



## Tono (18 Feb 2014)

Ojalá acertéis con ITX pero cuando Amancio necesita liquidez y presta un porrón de acciones para cortos no lo hace por calderilla precisamente. 
La tiran y bien.
Truco del almendruco de los grandes leoncios.

...pero luego sube otra vez, eh, que no es un chicharro. La cuestión es lo que tarde en volver al sitio de partida.

que desgracia las ferroviales :´(


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Amancio para liquidez iba a vender hoy una cadena hotelera también


Bueno vamos a comprar algo de pescado fresco, no chicharros, para hacer la comida. Al volver a ver si no están en 9900


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2014)

Pues tono llevo toda la mañana fuera pero ayer si me iba bien.... Me da que esta solucionado... Jeje

Inditex pues es para especular.... Si sube la dejamos.... Si baja a 104 y pico la vendemos y a otra cosa... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (18 Feb 2014)

Bueno fuera de SAB 2,14-2,36 not bad como diría pulistano
Ahora a analizar si entramos ITX


----------



## napartarra (18 Feb 2014)

sacyr ???

que alguien le aplique un electroshock, please.


----------



## Xiux (18 Feb 2014)

Sabadell sumandose a la conga Bankiera, aquí todos reman y sobre todo si han recibido ayudas como este ( a través de la CAM)

Los analistas de Santander dan otro 20% de potencial a Bankia,Inversi?n - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansi?n.com

Calentando el valor

Las declaraciones de Guindos y Goirigolzarri alientan la subida de Bankia


----------



## decloban (18 Feb 2014)

Esas Ebro a ver si esta es la buena y vamos directos a por los 14


----------



## Tono (18 Feb 2014)

Pues me alegro Pau.
Aviso, hay un fallo en la web que redirige una dirección de twitter a una IP sin certificado de seguridad, que al parecer almacena datos de navegación y todo ese rollo. Los navegadores bien configurados se quedan esperando ese certificado y al no recibirlo cierran la página. La IP a la que redirigen pues no sé ná... pero pasa a nivel mundial este problema 

os reís de mi obsesión, lo sé, canallas....pero es porque no tenéis críos descargando mierdas todos los días que ni se sabe, a parte de que los redireccionan a todo tipo de páginas... Eso te obliga a un control parental, tener los antivirus bien configurados y estar un poco al día (lo mismo que me preocupo cuando salen solos a la calle)

el mundo es hostil y tenebroso ahí fuera, incluído el interné (al menos para los que somos padres)


----------



## decloban (18 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> os reís de mi obsesión, lo sé, canallas....pero es porque no tenéis críos descargando mierdas todos los días que ni se sabe, a parte de que los redireccionan a todo tipo de páginas... Eso te obliga a un control parental, tener los antivirus bien configurados y estar un poco al día (lo mismo que me preocupo cuando salen solos a la calle)



Eso te pasa por utilizar un SO no apropiado :fiufiu:


----------



## napartarra (18 Feb 2014)

Tono, deja de meterte en páginas porno.

Primer aviso.


----------



## Tono (18 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Tono, deja de meterte en páginas porno.
> 
> Primer aviso.



venga, hoy me siento colaborador en temas informáticos

Napartarra debes de tener un problema en tu perfil que no te deja colocar el avatar

intenta con éste otro, seguro que te permite usarlo


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Feb 2014)

Buenas, y adios.
Cada loco con su tema: Tesla viene "pelín" pepona.


----------



## Durmiente (18 Feb 2014)

Está visto que hoy, efectivamente, esto va a empezar a tirar para abajo... como dice FranR.

Por lo menos, eso parece, hasta ahora.

Bankia, para llevar la contra, está en niveles de pequeñas ganancias.


----------



## FranR (18 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Está visto que hoy, efectivamente, esto va a empezar a tirar para abajo... *como dice FranR.*
> 
> Por lo menos, eso parece, hasta ahora.
> 
> Bankia, para llevar la contra, está en niveles de pequeñas ganancias.



Si siempre dices que baja y no cambias el discurso terminas acertando :::::X


----------



## Tono (18 Feb 2014)

Pues yo sólo veo tanteo de SL y SP a traición y cierre tirando a plano. 
Esto no cae más hoy.


----------



## Topongo (18 Feb 2014)

Dentro ITX, Stop 104,xx


----------



## Durmiente (18 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pues yo sólo veo tanteo de SL y SP a traición y cierre tirando a plano.
> Esto no cae más hoy.




Todo puede ser...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Feb 2014)

Los usanos cerca de máximos.
Estoy tentado a meter unos cortos pero la QE infinita me da miedo.


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Feb 2014)

Me ha entrado la orden en Fersa está mañana a 0,685.
Anda pepona estos días.


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Feb 2014)

Entro en Vertice. Que sea lo que Dios quiera!!! Sl ajustado cual tanga brasileiro

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 13:45 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Ojalá acertéis con ITX pero cuando Amancio necesita liquidez y presta un porrón de acciones para cortos no lo hace por calderilla precisamente.
> La tiran y bien.
> Truco del almendruco de los grandes leoncios.
> 
> ...



No le ha sentado bien a ferrovial la compra por 1000 mill de e. de los 3 aeropuertos ingleses


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Feb 2014)

Dentro de bankia, si lo dice botín...


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2014)

Pues se ha cruzado la orden y padentro.... 
Hay que stay en bankia.... El volumen es Acojonante, las gacelas no son las que están comprando.... O echando un ojo al hilo.... Tal vez si.... 

Topongo vete esta tarde al Zara que desde que has comprado ha empezado a bajar... Argggg ;-) 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (18 Feb 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Entro en Vertice. Que sea lo que Dios quiera!!! Sl ajustado cual tanga brasileiro
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 13:45 ----------
> 
> ...



Creo que la oferta no ha sido aceptada, pero ojalá lo hagan.
Hoy anuncian que han conseguido un nuevo contrato por 415M en Escocia (gestión de aguas residuales).
Lo de hoy más bien parece un ataque de posiciones cortas como el de ITX. 
Cada día que pasa confío más en este valor, hay que dejarlo a su ritmo


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pues yo sólo veo tanteo de SL y SP a traición y cierre tirando a plano.
> Esto no cae más hoy.



es raro que los usanos después de 3 días de fiesta abrán superrojos, pero aunque hoy abrán verdecillo, el ibex parece que va a su pedo


----------



## Tono (18 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues se ha cruzado la orden y padentro....
> Hay que stay en bankia.... El volumen es Acojonante, las gacelas no son las que están comprando.... O echando un ojo al hilo.... Tal vez si....
> 
> Topongo vete esta tarde al Zara que desde que has comprado ha empezado a bajar... Argggg ;-)
> ...



Que lo acompañe bertok, que está hecho un experto en cosas de féminas y siempre ven más 4 ojos que 2.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Esas Ebro a ver si esta es la buena y vamos directos a por los 14



Antes tiene que rebotar!! :


----------



## Tono (18 Feb 2014)

Se masca otra enorme tragedia en Bankia
la gente no aprende, no aprende ::::
(no hablo a corto, aunque ya no sé que pensar con tanta publi...)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Los usanos cerca de máximos.
> Estoy tentado a meter unos cortos pero la QE infinita me da miedo.



La QE infinita sería como el Movimiento Perpétuo. Muy bello, pero imposible...


----------



## Chila (18 Feb 2014)

Mientras bankia suba, a disfrutar.


----------



## davinci (18 Feb 2014)

¿Y lo bien que aguanta Prisa los envites? Los que quedan dentro están esperando algo...


----------



## bertok (18 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Que lo acompañe bertok, que está hecho un experto en cosas de féminas y siempre ven más 4 ojos que 2.



Zara es para visilleras adosadas a pechopalomos caídos en el Way to Default ::::::

El wannabismo dura lo que dura la falsa ilusión del crédito a bajo interés y los salarios al alza.

Los acrílicos cuya fe no se separa de la loncha fina, somos de posibles cuando se trata de cortejar a una paloma.


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Se masca otra enorme tragedia en Bankia
> la gente no aprende, no aprende ::::
> (no hablo a corto, aunque ya no sé que pensar con tanta publi...)



Mientras no haya gap a la baja del 10% o mas......no hay peligroehhh

Yo ya colocado stop en 1,48x para tod febrero.

Anr ligeramente en verde en pre:bla:


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Y lo bien que aguanta Prisa los envites? Los que quedan dentro están esperando algo...



más le vale cerrar por encima del 0,39 porque con la perforación a 0,38 que ha hecho rompe la directriz de corto y de medio


----------



## torrefacto (18 Feb 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Si seguimos con la idea (bertokiana, Aquinoanquviviana y algunos más) que falta una pata bajista más, antes del mayor ciclo alcista que la historia haya conocido....
> 
> Esta vez, en la caída, Inditex acompañaría la bajada (en la última Inditex subía), y si se pone esta, y todas las demás (San, Tef, etc) a bajar como lo hicieron en 2012... igual si vemos los 4000 místicos. :baba::baba::baba::baba:
> 
> ...



Pero que fumais compadres, mientras haya QE no se verá esto ni de coña en mucho tiempo se verá compadres.


----------



## napartarra (18 Feb 2014)

americaaaanos os esperamos con alegriiiiia, loliloliloooo


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> americaaaanos os esperamos con alegriiiiia, loliloliloooo



si japon viene de 2 días con +4% dudo que tiren a los usanos de primeras


----------



## napartarra (18 Feb 2014)

mi entrada en sacyr ha sido gloriosa.


----------



## FranR (18 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> mi entrada en sacyr ha sido gloriosa.



La reunión del Consejo extraordinaria que saltó hace alguna hora en la red de noticias, era para dejarla apartada unas horas de cartera. ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> mi entrada en sacyr ha sido gloriosa.



Congratulations, pero recuerde lo realmente glorioso es la salida

-------------------

Alguno que entienda de tirar rayas... Piraton por ejemplo o Anne con el comechichis.... ¿Que le pasa a Gowex? Está como cansada de subir cuestas, se está tomando un respiro o ha decicido bajar el puerto?


----------



## napartarra (18 Feb 2014)

a primera hora 4,11 me pareció buena idea, pero ... me da que no tienen buenas noticias para contar en esa reunión.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2014)

FuelCell y Plug Power parece que quieren tirar para arriba también. 
A ver si Plug no hace el tonto como el otro día


----------



## xavigomis (18 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Se masca otra enorme tragedia en Bankia
> la gente no aprende, no aprende ::::
> (no hablo a corto, aunque ya no sé que pensar con tanta publi...)



Algunos verán que se han quedado sin silla cuando la música se termine...
::

Y luego como siempre vendrán de nuevo los lamentos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Feb 2014)

Amonos arsistash.

Venga vamos a ver como se da la tarde. Ojeando el intradia de SZU alguien ha comprado un buen paqueton pegandole un meneo importante. Despues ha vuelto a la normalidad rojera que nos tiene acostumbrada. Sospecho que ha sido el HONORABLE, su estilo es inconfundible.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

parece y solo parece que por fin inditex cierra una vela de 15min con figura de rebote. vamos a ver.


----------



## Topongo (18 Feb 2014)

Pues a ver si al honorable le da por unas ITX también ....
Lo de Bkia tiene toda la pinta de acabar de puto culo....
Algún dia no muy lejano en viernes harán público el valor de la opv...
y ese dia puede que flipemos... meanwhile... que siga el juego de las sillas...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Feb 2014)

A mi me encantaria ver a las ITX en los 80-90 euros, para entrar claro, pero ese tren no para.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2014)

bueno apetitosas gacelillas , MV se retira para la previa al partidazo , esta todo el pescado vendido , lo mismo mañana abrimos con gap a la baja 

y hablando de ITX , recordad el gap en 70 :fiufiu:


----------



## napartarra (18 Feb 2014)

Se va MV, ... esto empieza a subiiiir.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno apetitosas gacelillas , MV se retira para la previa al partidazo , esta todo el pescado vendido , lo mismo mañana abrimos con gap a la baja
> 
> y hablando de ITX , recordad el gap en 70 :fiufiu:



por favor, dime que estas corto en barças en el partido de esta noche!! ::


----------



## Tono (18 Feb 2014)

esto coge carrerilla hacia arriba

Me voy a dormir la siesta, hoy no ha pasado nada.

Así serán los resultados de Iberdrola: caída de beneficio y EBITDA por el entorno regulatorio - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> por favor, dime que estas corto en barças en el partido de esta noche!! ::



No es tontuna. El Barça y el City no cotizan pero...fijese en las acciones del Manchester United en el último año, que va como el culo en lo deportivo...


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2014)

joder que bien va la cosa hoy y acabamos de empezar!!! :Baile::Baile::Baile:
Por favor que nadie toque nada 8:


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

menudo cuidador el de inditex... habrá que tomar muy en cuenta los consejos de tono con estos gallegos


----------



## hombre-mosca (18 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Amonos arsistash.
> 
> Venga vamos a ver como se da la tarde. Ojeando el intradia de SZU alguien ha comprado un buen paqueton pegandole un meneo importante. Despues ha vuelto a la normalidad rojera que nos tiene acostumbrada. Sospecho que ha sido el HONORABLE, su estilo es inconfundible.



Hay otra de las que Usted tiene en la que se esta jugando ahora mismo un buen poker. Full de corazones y pikas en ,x8, a ver si alguien tiene el bolsillo para reventar la banca de öps .x9 ,00.

Respecto a las azucarillas, parece que las han pillado con el carrito del helao:

Kartellamt: Zuckerhersteller müssen Millionenstrafe zahlen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

PD: Mr "Jatou" desconecte el bot con lo de queridas gacelillas.... Nos haria un favor a todos.


----------



## Topongo (18 Feb 2014)

En ITX nos vamos al abismo hoy mismo
Espermos que nos haga un acciona


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Feb 2014)

Bankia la locomotora de Uropa....


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En ITX nos vamos al abismo hoy mismo
> Espermos que nos haga un acciona



hasta 105 la pueden tirar, quizás un pelín más de nada. Según lo que dicen algunos indicadores. Vamos a ver. Un 4% es asumible.


DAX: +0,1%
RALPH: -1,2%


----------



## Topongo (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hasta 105 la pueden tirar, quizás un pelín más de nada. Según lo que dicen algunos indicadores. Vamos a ver. Un 4% es asumible.



Si yo he entrado también por eso hoy cambiando SAB x ITX y el stop en 104,x esperemos que no llegue la sangre al rio, supongo que mañana rebotará mas me preocupa en parte que me saquen en una barrida y mañana nos cierre el gap y me quede con cara de tonto... pero los stops están para lo que son...
Gracias Ane


----------



## napartarra (18 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Se va MV, ... esto empieza a subiiiir.




Oh, .... wait.


----------



## Se vende (18 Feb 2014)

Lo de los últimos días se esta convirtiendo en esto:


----------



## Chila (18 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> joder que bien va la cosa hoy y acabamos de empezar!!! :Baile::Baile::Baile:
> Por favor que nadie toque nada 8:



Muy bien plug


----------



## amago45 (18 Feb 2014)

Mini guano Usano ??


----------



## Chila (18 Feb 2014)

Y aci y anr en verde también.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2014)

Y FuelCell... pensar que el otro día casi las vendo por una noticia... Si es que cuanto más desconectado mejor


----------



## Se vende (18 Feb 2014)

Os traigo la conga:


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2014)

Menuda ruina las EZE.
No paran de desangrarse


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Menuda ruina las EZE.
> No paran de desangrarse



hay otras peores: viscofan -16% en 1 mes


ezentis en 1,30 es compra para rebote... a ver si no la tiran tanto


----------



## napartarra (18 Feb 2014)

Si alguien tiene alguna buena noticia de Sacyr que la diga ahora, porfavoooor


----------



## FranR (18 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Si alguien tiene alguna buena noticia de Sacyr que la diga ahora, porfavoooor



La última es que uno de los directivos ha declarado "no creo que" esto afecte a otras obras en otros países, dando confianza ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hay otras peores: viscofan -16% en 1 mes



Eso estuve apunto. Tengo un ojo clínico que para qué...


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2014)

Pillo más anarosas... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2014)

Nada de guano usano. Todo arriba!!


----------



## napartarra (18 Feb 2014)

Como decía mi padre sobre mi hermano: mejor que nos hubieramos ido al cine esa noche !


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Eso estuve apunto. Tengo un ojo clínico que para qué...



para ojo el mío ::




napartarra dijo:


> Si alguien tiene alguna buena noticia de Sacyr que la diga ahora, porfavoooor



pues que ayer dieron salida de sacyr los 3 indicadores de bandas más usados (el doble bollinger, el titán de blai y el de Belkhayate 



y usted compra en máximos


----------



## napartarra (18 Feb 2014)

Gracias Ane, pero eso no era mejor que el silencio. Je, je


----------



## Galifrey (18 Feb 2014)

Si viscofan sigue bajando así un tiempecillo más se convertirá en una opción cojonuda ¿no?

Por otro lado parece que E.on al trote cochinero va cogiendo ritmo, a ver si esta es la buena.

Y finalmente empiezo a estar muuuuuuy aburrido de las TRE: que si que buena empresa, que si que limpita, que si son buena gente... pero al final el que se folla a la rubia como siempre son los malotes (bankias, etc...)


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y FuelCell... pensar que el otro día casi las vendo por una noticia... Si es que cuanto más desconectado mejor



No me he atrevido con esa, al final ya he consumido las tres operaciones gratis de ING en la bolsa yanki yonki. A las plug que tenía he sumado Apple y Testalectric again.

Creo que la bolsa europeda (culibex incluido, sobre todo) ha agotado, o casi su subida, aunque es capaz llega a tantear los 10500 no creo que más.
Mientras haya droga, seguirá subiendo América (cada vez menos) y Japón. Eso creo yo, gacela premium.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Si viscofan sigue bajando así un tiempecillo más se convertirá en una opción cojonuda ¿no?
> 
> Por otro lado parece que E.on al trote cochinero va cogiendo ritmo, a ver si esta es la buena.
> 
> Y finalmente empiezo a estar muuuuuuy aburrido de las TRE: que si que buena empresa, que si que limpita, que si son buena gente... pero al final el que se folla a la rubia como siempre son los malotes (bankias, etc...)



pues yo estoy dentro, y visto que no para, el siguiente puede ser el 36, donde hay un par de semanas con 7 millones de títulos en mayo 2012

si eso no la para, agur.... o igual rebota antes ,también, esperemos


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> No me he atrevido con esa, al final ya he consumido las tres operaciones gratis de ING en la bolsa yanki yonki. A las plug que tenía he sumado Apple y Testalectric again.
> 
> Creo que la bolsa europeda (culibex incluido, sobre todo) ha agotado, o casi su subida, aunque es capaz llega a tantear los 10500 no creo que más.
> Mientras haya droga, seguirá subiendo América (cada vez menos) y Japón. Eso creo yo, gacela premium.



Yo las americanas con IB. Creo que es $1 o similar lo que cuestan la mayoría de las operaciones. Frente a los 15€ que solía pagar con selfbank.... 
La cosa del mercado americano es que es gigante. Hay millones de empresas de todos los tipos y pase lo que pase siempre habrá alguna que suba.
Aquí en Europa es un poco distinto y sobre todo lo que digo siempre: la falta de información fácil y accesible para small y med caps. Eso para mi es la muerte y lo que hace que prefiera asumir ciertos riesgos con la divisa.


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2014)

Topongo me han echado de Inditex.... Kk de la vaca.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo las americanas con IB. Creo que es $1 o similar lo que cuestan la mayoría de las operaciones. Frente a los 15€ que solía pagar con selfbank....
> La cosa del mercado americano es que es gigante. Hay millones de empresas de todos los tipos y pase lo que pase siempre habrá alguna que suba.
> Aquí en Europa es un poco distinto y sobre todo lo que digo siempre: la falta de información fácil y accesible para small y med caps. Eso para mi es la muerte y lo que hace que prefiera asumir ciertos riesgos con la divisa.



Ýo uso ING, este verano juré no hacerlo más y buscar otro broker, (+ o - me costaba el 5% cada operación).
Ahora he vuelto a picar por la oferta de ING y el tipo de cambio a 1,37ypico.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 Feb 2014)

Por cierto Robopoli, las MANH esas que recomendaste el otro día, menudo pepino.
Acabo de solicitar a ING que la activen para poder meterla mano.
Voy a tenerla en observación esta semana y a informa merme sobre ella pero tiene una pinta estupenda.


----------



## Topongo (18 Feb 2014)

Iba a quitar el Stop de ITX pero ya me han echado, me cago en to!
lo tenia en 104,8 no 104,5 ale mandrilada del dia hecha


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

apple abre por encima de esa resistencia y sube, así que pinta que vamos para arriba




Topongo dijo:


> Iba a quitar el Stop de ITX pero ya me han echado, me cago en to!
> lo tenia en 104,8 no 104,5 ale mandrilada del dia hecha



:ouch:



igual lo que hoy parece bueno, mañana es malo, y viceversa












> Había una vez un campesino chino, pobre pero sabio, que trabajaba la tierra duramente con su hijo.
> 
> Un día el hijo le dijo: -¡Padre, qué desgracia! Se nos ha ido el caballo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Topongo (18 Feb 2014)

Ahora que tenia decidido quitar el stop no se si reentrar me cago en to.


----------



## FranR (18 Feb 2014)

Voy a entrar ahora que parece que rebota


----------



## Hannibal (18 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Congratulations, pero recuerde lo realmente glorioso es la salida
> 
> -------------------
> 
> Alguno que entienda de tirar rayas... Piraton por ejemplo o Anne con el comechichis.... ¿Que le pasa a Gowex? Está como cansada de subir cuestas, se está tomando un respiro o ha decicido bajar el puerto?



Yo no soy imparcial porque también llevo Gowex desde los 17, es decir, hace 1 semana. Aclarado este punto, gowex sigue completamente alcista, y para mí, mientras hoy acabe por encima de 18,5, y tiene pinta de ello, no hay ni que dudar del valor.

Y aunque ya sé lo del ojos antes que cerebro, salvo que firme una pila de contratos nuevos de golpe en pocos días creo que a no mucho tardar tiene que descansar; esta subida desde octubre creo que es imposible que la mantenga a este ritmo al menos. Ojalá me equivoque ::


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Por cierto Robopoli, las MANH esas que recomendaste el otro día, menudo pepino.
> Acabo de solicitar a ING que la activen para poder meterla mano.
> Voy a tenerla en observación esta semana y a informa merme sobre ella pero tiene una pinta estupenda.



Bueno... recomendar recomendar... más bien puse encima de la mesa que luego ya se sabe ::
Ahora en serio me alegro que la veas bien. 
A estas las he metido una carga más o menos gorda para largo plazo.
No parece que sea tan explosiva como otras que tengo pero si va subiendo despacio pero de manera sólida estará haciendo su trabajo


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Feb 2014)

Paulistano, lo que han plantado en el 1,52 eso ya no es asustaviejas, hay que buscar otro nombre


----------



## Chila (18 Feb 2014)

Calma con gowex, leñe.
Si tiene un comportamiento estupendo.

Robopoli:
¿solo 1$ en ib?


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2014)

Por cierto... no perdáis de vista a HILL. 
Lleva unos días que no tiene freno la tía!


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Matilde verde


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Calma con gowex, leñe.
> Si tiene un comportamiento estupendo.
> 
> Robopoli:
> ¿solo 1$ en ib?



Si. Las americanas creo que andan por ese precio. Las europeas salen más caras lógicamente y para esas intento utilizar selfbank.
El otro día me dió por ver las comisiones que pague en 2013 y de verdad, si no lo habéis hecho os recomiendo un par de tranquimacines y que hagáis el ejercicio. Ser broker es un negocio muy muy muy muy rentable. Por eso salvo que haya pegado un pelotazo gordo y no vea claro que aguante el precio buy&hold forever.
Otro tema que me gusta de IB es que es muy transparete (y barato) de cara al cambio de divisa. 
En selfbank montan un batiburrillo que no entienden ni ellos...

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 17:19 ----------

Señor Sin Perdón,
Estaba ustéc dentro de Prana?? Si lo está tiene que estar disfrutando todo lo que haya sufrido estos días de atrás


----------



## sr.anus (18 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Voy a entrar ahora que parece que rebota



NAvego sin imagenes por si aparecen boobs no aparezcan en mitad de la pantalla, y tenga que soportar pitorreos :vomito:. Pero su mensaje me ha hecho activarlas por si estaba de coña o en serio

Tef aguantando el verde::


----------



## Chila (18 Feb 2014)

Ese ejercicio lo hice hace tres meses robopoli.
Me acojoné.
Tengo r4 y para nacional no voy mal, pero me mirare IB.


----------



## Krim (18 Feb 2014)

Pues ya pueden poner algo fuerte en bankia ya...que van 10M títulos negociados...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pues ya pueden poner algo fuerte en bankia ya...que van 10M títulos negociados...



en inditex 2 millones... muy alto el volumen hoy

y a 100 pavos ::


----------



## Se vende (18 Feb 2014)

opa a jazztel??????????


----------



## amago45 (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Matilde verde



Lo de las Matildes es un poco de locos ... ... publican resultados la semana que viene ... ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Topongo (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en inditex 2 millones... muy alto el volumen hoy
> 
> y a 100 pavos ::



Si yo me espero a mañana... no voy a entrar en caliente... si Tono conocía el valor paso de ser pandorizado por dos veces...
Como candor lo de SAB ...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si yo me espero a mañana... no voy a entrar en caliente... si Tono conocía el valor paso de ser pandorizado por dos veces...
> Como candor lo de SAB ...



como en subasta la suban a 106, deja un martillo interesante.

y esta vez igual sí que va a cerrar el gap, porque 2 gaps así de seguidos en el valor estrella del Ralph35...


----------



## amago45 (18 Feb 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> opa a jazztel??????????



Jazztel ha terminado subiendo un 2% ... ... :|:|:|


----------



## Hannibal (18 Feb 2014)

Que BME haya cerrado por debajo de 30 me mosquea ienso:

Las bankias genial y las gowex, repito, no son para nada preocupantes.


----------



## Topongo (18 Feb 2014)

Parece que ITX al tiran en la subasta


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Paulistano, lo que han plantado en el 1,52 eso ya no es asustaviejas, hay que buscar otro nombre



Se han acostumbrado a poner millones en las decenas.... En 50 había 14 millones..... A ver mañana estas.....


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Parece que ITX al tiran en la subasta



sí, se han visto los 105,80 creo y la han tirado el último minuto. Si ya tenía prudencia, con lo de Tono, tendré mucha más. Y menos mal que he entrado en 106, que si entro ayer, ya estaría acojonado con un -4%

Otro como Viscofan, un -15% en 1 mes. El ibex parece una chicharrería cualquiera de Bermeo. Bueno, veamos que nos depara la tarde


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Feb 2014)

Supongo que muchos habréis visto estos hilos pero por si acaso los pongo por aquí,
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/507965-tema-serio-pensais-que-bankia-sube-hasta-2-este-ano.html

Estos cabritos serían capaces de subirlo hasta 2 leuros o más sólo para solucionar esa avalancha de sentencias judiciales en contra que se les vienen encima? La verdad es que sería la jugada perfecta, trileros total, despluman a la peña y para cuando lleguen las primeras sentencias subo el valor y badabum badabam oh sorpresa el juez me obliga a recomprar unas acciones a 2 que ahora valen más, clin, clin.

Y por aquí lo que hablan de la persecución de las sucursales recomendando a la gente que venda ya sus acciones a los que se quedaron pillados con las subordinadas da también que pensar. Yo los últimos años siguiendo una estrategia de contrarian a lo que me decían mis banqueros de cabecera me ha ido bastante bien.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/506975-perspectivas-de-bankia-a-medio-y-plazo.html

Eso sí, yo por si acaso dormiré con un ojo medio abierto porque de esta gente no me fío ni un pelo, que mañana empieza a soplar el viento en sentido contrario y se cambian de chaqueta rápidamente.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (18 Feb 2014)

La que le están dando a OLE









A ver si la dejan respirar un poco.. 
WTF!


----------



## Tono (18 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si yo me espero a mañana... no voy a entrar en caliente... si Tono conocía el valor paso de ser pandorizado por dos veces...
> Como candor lo de SAB ...



No os fiéis de mí. Mañana a ITX igual le da por subir, pero por los años que la conozco es impredecible.
El año pasado con el IBEX en lateral la tiraron de 108 a 90 en cosa de días y luego se tiró meses para recuperar los 100. Ni los estupendos resultados trimestrales la movían.

Con este valor, al que llegué ver caer un 40% durante 3 trimestres, aprendí que los stops no sirven para nada.

Y ya que Ane cuenta un cuento chino, os cuento lo que aprendí yo.

Imaginad, pequeños Padawanes, que yo soy un gran empresario con miles de millones en acciones de mi empresa. El negocio va como un tiro y me genera una potorrada de millones en dividendos. Y sé que me los va a seguir generando.
Y entonces, en mi retiro dorado, pienso para mí: 'Sí, tengo muchos miles de millones pero inmovilizados. Sólo puedo mirar para ellos en la cuenta. No voy a vender mis acciones de ninguna manera y los dividendos son siempre los mismos... ¿qué puedo hacer para ganar aún más dinero y tener un extra de liquidez para un caprichito?

Sí mis pequeños aprendices, aquí y ahora llegan los malvados leoncios y me dicen: 'Si nos alquilas 100 millones de acciones te pagamos 100M y te las devolvemos dentro de un par de meses.'

Y entonces estos leoncios se ponen cortos y tiran el valor hasta que se inflan a ganar dinero. Y pasado el plazo de tiempo acordado devuelven las acciones a su dueño, que soy yo y he seguido cobrando mis dividendos (ya que las acciones son mías) importándome un pimiento que el precio de la acción haya caído un 15 o un 20%. Total sólo he pasado de ser el 2º más rico del mundo a ser el 5º.

Y colorín, colorado...


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Me ha entrado la orden en Fersa está mañana a 0,685.
> Anda pepona estos días.



Enhorabuena, bien visto:Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal (18 Feb 2014)

Vidrala me daba señal de entrada para hoy; Pop para mañana y Elecnor desde hace ya unos dias pero sigue alcista.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Vidrala me daba señal de entrada para hoy; Pop para mañana y Elecnor desde hace ya unos dias pero sigue alcista.



siguiendo a vidrala... creo que aún le queda un poco más no?


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Enhorabuena, bien visto:Aplauso:




Ha superado los máximos de hace un mes y está embalada, a ver hasta donde nos lleva pero a medio-largo también la veo bien.

Dentro de las renovables otra que parece ser buena entrada es la de First Solar que después de romper el canal a la baja que traía se ha puesto pepona.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Feb 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> La que le están dando a OLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta que no salga ebro que es el unico que vende paquetones no haremos nada


----------



## Hannibal (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> siguiendo a vidrala... creo que aún le queda un poco más no?



Para mi gusto ayer se quedó en la parte baja del canal, el rebotillo de hoy estaba cantado pero creo que seguirá subiendo algo más aún


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Paulistano, lo que han plantado en el 1,52 eso ya no es asustaviejas, hay que buscar otro nombre



Cada vez lo ponen más difícil.

Como esperanza para mañana, el 10 de febrero cerró en 1,40, creo recordar que con un porrón de acciones a la venta.......al día siguiente cerró en 1,47.


Hablaba alguien antes (iba en el coche y no me fijé en quién lo dijo) que nos íbamos a reir cuando sacasen el precio de la OPV.

Es absurdo que lo saquen por debajo de los 1,35 cuando entró el FROB, por lo que si se entra ahora a 1,50 se perdería un 10%, que no es gran cosa para la gente que la ha acompañado desde los 0,9X.

Digamos que vender a ese precio "no vende" la gran gestión de nuestros gobernantes.

Por supuesto no inviertan en función de esto que se me ha venido a la cabeza:bla:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Señor Sin Perdón,
> Estaba ustéc dentro de Prana?? Si lo está tiene que estar disfrutando todo lo que haya sufrido estos días de atrás



Sin Señor por favor que no llego a los 45  Y aunque fuera más mayor pues que hay confianza.

Pues desgraciadamente no. Entré el pasado miercoles a 8,08 y salí el jueves a 8,54. Putada que no volví a entrar el viernes. En su lugar compré las PlugPower...:fiufiu: De todas maneras fué con la cartera que les gestiono a mis padres. Pero bueno, prefiero no pensar en ello....


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2014)

Bueno bueno lo que les traigo......:Baile:

Maravilloso....nada más y nada menos que nuestra Kate (cómo va lo del club de fans??) con gravedad cero......me encantan esos melones que se salen por ambos lados del bikini:baba:


[YOUTUBE]leXFxhKiw00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Bueno, ahora con más calma, doy mi análisis de Inditex:

Se me han cortado las fotos, cachis!






Decía que la pueden tirar aún más, hasta 103,5






En las de titan de Blai5, es compra ya.

Al cierre estamos en el 50% de la proyección de la caída, el siguiente nivel el 61,80 es casualmente el 103,5. La vela de hoy cubre EXACTAMENTE 2 niveles de Fibo.






PRECIO ROTO, ojo, *no está roto en la otra opción*. Hay diferencia entre logarítmico y en la standard. Pongo esta para tener todas las visiones y posibles caídas gordas.







Precio diario normal con fibos







bolingas y CCI







Vigia+Koncorde
Escapada gaceloide y manos fuertes al acecho.


----------



## Xiux (18 Feb 2014)

Kate!!!! Espectacular 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Sin Señor por favor que no llego a los 45  Y aunque fuera más mayor pues que hay confianza.
> 
> Pues desgraciadamente no. Entré el pasado miercoles a 8,08 y salí el jueves a 8,54. Putada que no volví a entrar el viernes. En su lugar compré las PlugPower...:fiufiu: De todas maneras fué con la cartera que les gestiono a mis padres. Pero bueno, prefiero no pensar en ello....



Con estas nunca se sabe. Son puñeteras pero el potencial es tremendo si sale todo bien. También la leche puede ser estupenda así que mejor tenerlo en la cartera "casino" y sin hacer apuestas muy gordas.
Un articulillo breve a la par que interesante:
Prana Biotechnology Limited (ADR) (PRAN) news: Prana: Expect Success In Massive Binary Event - Seeking Alpha

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 19:57 ----------

Acabo de ver que lleva un +46% hoy. Lo dicho... Muy puñeteras


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Feb 2014)

Robopoli;11010214
[/COLOR dijo:


> Acabo de ver que lleva un +46% hoy. Lo dicho... Muy puñeteras



La sensación que se te queda es muuuuu chungaaaaaa..... y eso que no he perdido nada, pero el dejar de ganar teniendolo tan cerca...ufffff :S


----------



## TenienteDan (18 Feb 2014)

Hoy JP Morgan ha comprado 11 Mill de papelitos Bankieros.
Lleva comprando a saco toda la semana y el mes.

Morgan Stanley también ha comprado bastantes y de momento llevan muchísimas y no se ve que vendan.

Fuente: Visualeconomy.com


----------



## Chila (18 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> La sensación que se te queda es muuuuu chungaaaaaa..... y eso que no he perdido nada, pero el dejar de ganar teniendolo tan cerca...ufffff :S



ya vendran otras!!


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Hoy JP Morgan ha comprado 11 Mill de papelitos Bankieros.
> Lleva comprando a saco toda la semana y el mes.
> 
> Morgan Stanley también ha comprado bastantes y de momento llevan muchísimas y no se ve que vendan.
> ...



yo creo que MS tiene pasta para comprar todo lo que saquen, el caso es subirla, ya habrá tiempo para soltar... ahora cuando suelte y esté ya la OPV colocada y tras las elecciones de mayo.....


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo creo que MS tiene pasta para comprar todo lo que saquen, el caso es subirla, ya habrá tiempo para soltar... ahora cuando suelte y esté ya la OPV colocada y tras las elecciones de mayo.....



Para entonces deberíamos estar en las trincheras con las plusvalías bien escondidas y las palomitas preparadas. "Sólo" necesitamos detectar el momento de dar la espantada. Casi nada! :

Por cierto, nuevo caso de información privilegiada y algún que otro rezagado escapando hoy a última hora? :fiufiu: ampliación de capital en ezentis

CNMV - Hechos relevantes


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2014)

Pedazo gandalf en USA

No hay huevos a saltar la valla de los 1842


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> La sensación que se te queda es muuuuu chungaaaaaa..... y eso que no he perdido nada, pero el dejar de ganar teniendolo tan cerca...ufffff :S



Si te sirve de consuelo yo la segunda entrada la hice a 12.80$ y ahí seguimos ::
You win


----------



## Xiux (18 Feb 2014)

Lo de Bankia huele a venta como un exitaso del gobierno el poder recuperar parte del rescate bancario puesto en este banco, para ello ya sabemos que a menos de 2,8x no lo conseguirán, así que ahora tocará soltar un buen paquete, entre 10-18%, a precios que serán superiores a la ampliación del FROB y luego a seguir calentándola.

Si Obama lo ha conseguido con GM y otros porque no Rajoy con un banquito

Por supuesto, ni caso a lo que digo, no vaya que ::::


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pedazo gandalf en USA
> 
> No hay huevos a saltar la valla de los 1842



Es probable que al final de la sesión la den un meneito arriba que haga que lo supere.
Últimamente ese patrón se repite con frecuencia.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Es probable que al final de la sesión la den un meneito arriba que haga que lo supere.
> Últimamente ese patrón se repite con frecuencia.



Yo no estaría ni siquiera tranquilo después de eso.

Vamos a ver que nos encontramos en los próximos días.


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Feb 2014)

No veo que hayan comentado nada de que Goldman Sachs (Ahí curraba el del Gindos ¿no? ) vaya a ser el colocador GRATIS.
Con algún párrafo liberandoles de poder usar información privilegiada. ienso:

Lo he oido en la tele.


----------



## amago45 (18 Feb 2014)

Parece que Orange esta de compras, Jazztel y Yoigo posibles objetivos

Jazztel se anima en Bolsa entre rumores de opa de Orange | Empresas | Cinco Días


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Para entonces deberíamos estar en las trincheras con las plusvalías bien escondidas y las palomitas preparadas. "Sólo" necesitamos detectar el momento de dar la espantada. Casi nada! :
> 
> Por cierto, nuevo caso de información privilegiada y algún que otro rezagado escapando hoy a última hora? :fiufiu: ampliación de capital en ezentis
> 
> CNMV - Hechos relevantes






Creo que está más que descontado:
http://www.larazon.es/detalle_norma...aciones-de-capital-en-la-junta-de-accionistas


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2014)

Estaba tranquilo comprando anr tal y como está el eurodolor......

Pero...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/508090-eurodolar-se-a-a-1-70-1-80-a.html

Diciedo zparo que se va a 1,80 estoy por vender....lol


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

En este caso nos interesa un dolar débil como se predice o no?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> En este caso nos interesa un dolar débil como se predice o no?



En mi caso no, cuando tengo el 80% aproximadamente de la cartera en dolares. Si se deprecia un digamos 30% , es un 30% menos que tienes. Y eso es demasiado. O cambia la tendencia o ya me veo liquidando posiciones. We need a black swan in europe and we need it now.


----------



## Namreir (18 Feb 2014)

El Santander se esta empezando a deshacer de las refinanciaciones. Va a haber ostias como panes.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (18 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> En mi caso no, cuando tengo el 80% aproximadamente de la cartera en dolares. Si se deprecia un digamos 30% , es un 30% menos que tienes. Y eso es demasiado. O cambia la tendencia o ya me veo liquidando posiciones. We need a black swan in europe and we need it now.



eso sí sabía, me refería a que si baja el dólar, exportan carbón "más barato" y compiten más...


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> En este caso nos interesa un dolar débil como se predice o no?




Piensa que el dolar a 1,70.......supone que de mis posis en dolares cojan 1,70 dolares para darme un euro.

Con el dolar a 1,20.......supone que de mis posis cojan 1,20 para cada euro que me ingresen.


Por tanto, me darán mas euros cuanto más caro esté el dolar:rolleye:

Asi que eso, paro negro o cisne negro o lo que querais)


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> eso sí sabía, me refería a que si baja el dólar, exportan carbón "más barato" y compiten más...



No creo que el porcentage que dediquen a exportación sea tan alto que compense esa devaluación, pero bueno, hablo desde el desconocimiento.


----------



## Namreir (18 Feb 2014)

Venga, el dolar a 1, 50 es probable pero a 1, 70 ......

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Piensa que el dolar a 1,70.......supone que de mis posis en dolares cojan 1,70 dolares para darme un euro.
> 
> Con el dolar a 1,20.......supone que de mis posis cojan 1,20 para cada euro que me ingresen.
> 
> ...



O mirando por el otro lado se puede esperar un poco mientras el euro va subiendo y luego podremos comprar mas papelitos con los mismo euros.


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Feb 2014)

Pues algunos ya están viendo un QE en Europa

Wave Goodbye To Europe's Sterilized Monetization: Welcome "Unsterilization" | Zero Hedge


----------



## Namreir (18 Feb 2014)

Esta tarde se han cargado a 6 policías en ucrania.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Esta tarde se han cargado a 6 policías en ucrania.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Que raro no comentan nada en el nodo del regim del 78...


----------



## ponzi (18 Feb 2014)

Mirar un nuevo análisis de Imtech

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/a_martinoro/royal_imtech_repaso_y_nueva_perspectiva_tecnica

A 4,88

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 00:11 ----------

Hablando de Robots

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/rbproptraders/atencion_a_irobot_la_empresa_del_futuro


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mirar un nuevo análisis de Imtech
> 
> https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/a_martinoro/royal_imtech_repaso_y_nueva_perspectiva_tecnica
> 
> A 4,88



Ahora mismo lo importante es hacer una buena entrada, puede subir pero el volumen que mueve no muestra ese interés..

Sobre Buy and Hold

Estrategia Buy & Hold: Supuesto con empresas elegidas al azar | Invertir Bolsa y Dinero


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ahora mismo lo importante es hacer una buena entrada, puede subir pero el volumen que mueve no muestra ese interés..



El dinero es muy miedoso, hasta que no se aclare la situación no entrara con fuerza.A poco que lo haga bien de aquí a 2 años debería irse a 3,5-4,5.Por 900 mill se esta comprando una compañía que factura 5400 mill


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> El dinero es muy miedoso, hasta que no se aclare la situación no entrara con fuerza.A poco que lo haga bien de aquí a 2 años debería irse a 3,5-4,5.Por 900 mill se esta comprando una compañía que factura 5400 mill



Pues eso mismo es importante el punto de entrada. 

Por cierto me planteo la entrada en e.on chinito recomendó entrar en 13.3x si mal no recuerdo, alguien tiene este dato?


----------



## Xiux (19 Feb 2014)

Nueva burbuja a la vista, KING

Candy Crush Saga solicita cotizar en la Bolsa. Las cifras de una máquina de hacer dinero


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ahora mismo lo importante es hacer una buena entrada, puede subir pero el volumen que mueve no muestra ese interés..
> 
> Sobre Buy and Hold
> 
> Estrategia Buy & Hold: Supuesto con empresas elegidas al azar | Invertir Bolsa y Dinero



Muy interesante el articulo, la clave es saber aguantar en buenos negocios

Min 50:00

Aqui descubrí el secreto de Bestinver

ROCE

[YOUTUBE]7l3_PDdSsOI[/YOUTUBE]

Y aqui a saber que no solo hay que encontrar negocios con altos roces y a buen precio si no que ademas tienen que tener ventajas competitivas duraderas en el tiempo

[YOUTUBE]GiXctBG2WkE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

es posible que mañana prosegur tenga guanodelbueno, me da un mínimo hoy (que puede haber sido) o mañana. por si acaso a poner la orden abajo bastante


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2014)

Dos con Roces cercanos al 40%

Per 12

Buckle

Mas 370 mill en activos (tiendas)

Per 13

Coach

Mas 1466 mill en activos

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 01:21 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> es posible que mañana prosegur tenga guanodelbueno, me da un mínimo hoy o mañana. por si acaso a poner la orden abajo bastante



Roce del 18%-22%


----------



## dalmore_12y (19 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias, arriba conel hilo y a ver q depara el dia....


----------



## Chila (19 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias!!
Os dejo que me voy a dormir despues de trabajar.


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)

Buenos días a todos y buenas noches a Chila.

Resultados 'menos malos de lo esperado', se esperaba una caída del 11%

*Iberdrola reduce un 7% su beneficio debido al impacto regulatorio*

y acabo de leer que IBER quiere vender el 20% que tiene de Gamesa



> Esta venta reportaría a la eléctrica importantes plusvalías, toda vez que el fabricante de aerogeneradores ha experimentado una de las subidas más espectaculares del mercado en el último año y medio, multiplicando su precio por más de siete –después de una bajada aún mayor-. La participación en la firma que preside Ignacio Martín tiene un valor a precios actuales de 416 millones de euros.



Iberdrola seguir? con las ventas: m?s renovables y Gamesa, en el punto de mira


----------



## Sin_Perdón (19 Feb 2014)

Me estoy planteando vender mis SZU con un -10% para comprar Imtech ienso: 

Mañana expira mi bloqueo Ponzi :Aplauso: No ha estado mal la jugada.


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias

Ayer nos pandorearon a base de bien Topongo.....inditex por encima de 106....

Bajaron a por nuestros stops y arriba....que gacelas:ouch:


----------



## sr.anus (19 Feb 2014)

buenos dias
algo distinto para despertarse, (ya no dejan colgar enlaces directos del youtube?)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eco4z98nIQY


----------



## Topongo (19 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Ayer nos pandorearon a base de bien Topongo.....inditex por encima de 106....
> 
> Bajaron a por nuestros stops y arriba....que gacelas:ouch:



La culpa es de Tono por meternos miedo 
Nah no puede salir todo siempre bien... de todas formas igual abre bien y la tiran...


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

En bankia siguen los seis kilos de acciones en el 52 y futuros ibex en rojo 30 puntos.....

Poco mas que añadir, a ver si ahuantan los 10.000


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

buenas! hoy-mañana-pasado deoleo debería acabar su descenso a los infiernos y el cuidata de prosegur dejar de hacer el bobo y subirlo o tirarla mucho y confirmar el HCH


----------



## decloban (19 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> buenos dias
> algo distinto para despertarse, (ya no dejan colgar enlaces directos del youtube?)
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eco4z98nIQY



Te lo arreglo pero que no se vuelva a repetir

[YOUTUBE]Eco4z98nIQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sr.anus (19 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> En bankia siguen los seis kilos de acciones en el 52 y futuros ibex en rojo 30 puntos.....
> 
> Poco mas que añadir, a ver si ahuantan los 10.000



Cuanta profundidad de mercado tienes paulistano? y quien te la ofrece?


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> La culpa es de Tono por meternos miedo
> Nah no puede salir todo siempre bien... de todas formas igual abre bien y la tiran...



ahora en subasta está entre 105,15 y 106,8

no se deciden


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> buenos dias
> algo distinto para despertarse, (ya no dejan colgar enlaces directos del youtube?)
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eco4z98nIQY




No conocia a ese pájaro......:Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Esta tarde se han cargado a 6 policías en ucrania.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Se de buena tinta que había gente en la ONU que advirtió que esto podía ocurrir. Cagada monumental de la UE.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## xavigomis (19 Feb 2014)

IMTECH desplomándose... buen momento para comprar?


----------



## Krim (19 Feb 2014)

Ese petardazo que ha sonado ha sido el muro de Bankia?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xavigomis (19 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> IMTECH desplomándose... buen momento para comprar?



Cargadas 2.000 a 1,89 y 2.000 más a 1,91


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> IMTECH desplomándose... buen momento para comprar?



datos datos... para los que no estamos con ello delante


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> IMTECH desplomándose... buen momento para comprar?



Desde el desconocimiento, que impide que mañana no vuelva a caer mas? Yo tambien quiero entrar pero hay que buscar el momento


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Cuanta profundidad de mercado tienes paulistano? y quien te la ofrece?



Kk....bankinter....cinco posis por ambos lados.....


Amonoh bankieros:Baile:


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)

Futuros USA y Alemania mejorando.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Cargadas 2.000 a 1,89 y 2.000 más a 1,91



no jodas que hoy la tiran a 1,8x y yo con la mierda del movil


----------



## xavigomis (19 Feb 2014)

Pues ha llegado a caer un 9% hasta 1,88 ; ahora está en 1,944 con un menos -6,7%

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 09:12 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Desde el desconocimiento, que impide que mañana no vuelva a caer mas? Yo tambien quiero entrar pero hay que buscar el momento



Absolutamente nada, pero es muy difícil acertar el punto mínimo y por debajo de 1,80 no se han visto nunca... Para una operación value de x2 o x3 es poco significativo 1,8 en vez de 1,6 o 2,0.


----------



## Seren (19 Feb 2014)

Pero que le pasa al pu*o ibex, ¿lo han sedado en los 10.000? 
Que agonía por dios, camino hacia ningún lado, cualquier otro índice muestra algo mas de vida.


----------



## sr.anus (19 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> IMTECH desplomándose... buen momento para comprar?



Desde un punto de vista gacelero, y un vistazo de 2min. Por que ahora es buen momento? esta feisima, yo tambien quiero entrar, pero cuando por lo menos la tendencia vaya a nuestra direccion


----------



## Robopoli (19 Feb 2014)

Buenos días a todos, todas y todes!



ane agurain dijo:


> datos datos... para los que no estamos con ello delante



1.96€ -0.12 (-5.81%)


----------



## jjsuamar (19 Feb 2014)

Dentro Imtech 1.91


----------



## Topongo (19 Feb 2014)

En Ing no tengo tiempo real para compras en mercado no Español, menudo puto desastre, asi que sería comprar a ciegas...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el ibex a puntito de irse por la barranquilla , probable punto de giro de cara al vencimiento los 9920 , entonces se frustraria el corte a la baja del macd en diario ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

leo la palabra sobornos y suiza al traducir algun diario


----------



## amago45 (19 Feb 2014)

Buenos días ... JAZZTEL camino de los €10 ... y las Matildes en 11.25,parece que la compra de e+ en Alemania no va a ser tan fácil, el regulador europeo pone 'objectiones' ... nada Que Matilde no pueda subsanar con su ejército de 'lobystas'


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En Ing no tengo tiempo real para compras en mercado no Español, menudo puto desastre, asi que sería comprar a ciegas...



sí tienes, míralo bien. Hazte una lista y agrega imtech.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Pues ha llegado a caer un 9% hasta 1,88 ; ahora está en 1,944 con un menos -6,7%
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 09:12 ----------
> 
> ...



Mirate los niveles de 52 semanas y verad que llego a 1.71


----------



## amago45 (19 Feb 2014)

Hoy especial ojo en NATRACEUTICAL ... ... ya llevan 225.000 acciones intercambiadas ... :8::8::8:


----------



## Robopoli (19 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Pues ha llegado a caer un 9% hasta 1,88 ; ahora está en 1,944 con un menos -6,7%
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 09:12 ----------
> 
> ...



Porque pensáis que puede ser un x2 o un x3? No la he seguido mucho pero no parece que sea una cosa estupendísima, no?


----------



## Topongo (19 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sí tienes, míralo bien. Hazte una lista y agrega imtech.



Donde se crean esas listas? me cago en la leche y yo pensando que eso no existia para ING?
No las encuentro.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2014)

en inditex veo un doble techo de manual con objetivo en 100 ienso:


----------



## xavigomis (19 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Mirate los niveles de 52 semanas y verad que llego a 1.71



1.752 me sale en julio de 2013... aún así, para mi ya te digo, me compensa el riesgo de comprar ahora y q pueda seguir cayendo.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Donde se crean esas listas? me cago en la leche y yo pensando que eso no existia para ING?
> No las encuentro.



entras en tiempo real plus, 12e trimestre, 0 si haces 3 c y 3 v en trimestre creo.

luego herramientas o algo, y luego plataforma int.


----------



## Topongo (19 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> entras en tiempo real plus, 12e trimestre, 0 si haces 3 c y 3 v en trimestre creo.
> 
> luego herramientas o algo, y luego plataforma int.



Ok, en tiempo real plus si, creia que te referias a una lista tipo las que se ven en mi cartera pero con las acciones que te interesan sin entrar en el tiempo real plus.
Gracias!


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)

Voy a hacer la calle.

No pierdan los 10000 hasta que vuelva.

Unas boobs para animar el cotarro.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (19 Feb 2014)

b. días! 

@paulistano, una joyita el vídeo de mrs. UPton (tiene que haber en algún sitio una versión extended.. : )


*Live!*
*Rajoy: "Sí, yo he subido los impuestos... Los bajaré el 1 de enero de 2015"*

"Sí, ahora toca proceder la bajada de impuestos. Ahora hay una comisión que está estudiando eso, y a finales de mes tendremos esas conclusiones y el 1 de enero de 2015 empezará la bajada de impuestos. Sencillez, suficiencia, promover el desarrollo económico, y desarrollo social para proteger a las familias, estas son las características", ha reconocido Rajoy a CIU.


----------



## xavigomis (19 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Porque pensáis que puede ser un x2 o un x3? No la he seguido mucho pero no parece que sea una cosa estupendísima, no?



Estas comprando una empresa que factura 5.500 M € (creciente en los últimos 5 años al pasar de 3.500 a 5.500), rentable (pagaron 0,47€ en 2008, 0,59€ en 2009, 0,64€ en 2010, 0,65€ en 2011 y 0,70€ en 2012...) hasta el año pasado que se descubrió el tinglado en Alemania (administración desleal y fraude en las cuentas) que actualmente capitaliza 800 M €; están en plena reestructuración y deberían volver a ser rentables en 12-24 meses.

Y 2 de los fondos value más conocidos y con un mejor performance, Bestinver y Metavalor la llevan en cartera.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (19 Feb 2014)

Imtech: 1,975€ ahora.

'Imtech onder vuur in Zwitserland' | IEX.nl

Gugliano:

Proveedor de servicios técnicos de Imtech está, después de los escándalos contables en Alemania y Polonia, envuelto en un asunto de smeergeld en Suiza. Eso informó el telégrafo el miércoles. Directores de la filial habría sobornado a un alto funcionario y Fritz Macziol millones del gobierno suizo han estafado con facturas falsas.El fiscal suizo (OM) es una investigación criminal se inició a finales de enero, confirma un portavoz contra el diario. La investigación centra, entre otras cosas, el ex Presidente de la Junta y la hija de un Director de Imtech. Eso no impide que el criminal investigación sí mismo puede, en el tiempo, extenderse a la filial de Imtech. Pero es demasiado pronto '', dijo la mujer de la frase.Un portavoz de Imtech dejó associated press alegando que la compañía ya ha iniciado una investigación interna y cooperará plenamente con las autoridades suizas. Además, la empresa, no en los hechos corre ''. La empresa sólo se enteró de las irregularidades cuando los medios de comunicación suizos comenzaron a publicar nada.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En Ing no tengo tiempo real para compras en mercado no Español, menudo puto desastre, asi que sería comprar a ciegas...



Busque en google porque siempre hay alternativas; para el mercado usano Yahoo y creo que Google finances dan datos en tiempo real. 
En Europa en su día busqué para Imtech y me apareció esta web, que supongo que tendrán todos los valores holandeses; doy por hecho que algo similar habrá para otros mercados uropedos.

Royal Imtech Â» Realtime koers (Aandeel) | IEX.nl


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Pero que le pasa al pu*o ibex, ¿lo han sedado en los 10.000?
> Que agonía por dios, camino hacia ningún lado, cualquier otro índice muestra algo mas de vida.



sus suplicas han sido escuchadas , ahora seguro que va largo ::


----------



## sr.anus (19 Feb 2014)

sacad el pato, a tomal por culo el sl de santander. Para birras


mientras tanto en tef


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

ya estoy.
se confirma lo de deoleo -3,75%

hasta 0,35 tiene posibilidad. ahí es compra para rebote o ya veremos


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2014)

cerramos cortos 10030-9975 de ayer , abrimos largos con tres cojones de cara al vencimiento :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias bajistillas, 

en dias como hoy no queda ni el consuelo de no llevar alstom. Esas Imtech de mi vida, seria mejor que dijeran si hay alguna parte de la empresa que no este salpicada de algun escandalo.


----------



## Rodrigo (19 Feb 2014)

Y a Deoleo la siguen machacando, curioso


----------



## garpie (19 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Busque en google porque siempre hay alternativas; para el mercado usano Yahoo y creo que Google finances dan datos en tiempo real.
> En Europa en su día busqué para Imtech y me apareció esta web, que supongo que tendrán todos los valores holandeses; doy por hecho que algo similar habrá para otros mercados uropedos.
> 
> Royal Imtech Â» Realtime koers (Aandeel) | IEX.nl



Además de para el mercado yankie, Google Finance da cotizaciones en tiempo real para la bolsa holandesa y francesa. Anteriormente también para la alemana, pero ahora da las cotizaciones con 15 mins de retraso para este mercado.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Feb 2014)

http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/HechosRelev/2014/02/58252_HRelev_20140218.pdf

Gowex desembarca en Barcelona y rompe los 19 euros..


----------



## sr.anus (19 Feb 2014)

En mi gacela sistema veo los 98xx....


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

ezentis se mueve, no sé si para arriba o abajo, pero entra pasta hoy

deoleo en 0,38 cierra el gap (no quiero cansar, pero si no rebota ahí, 0,35)


----------



## xavigomis (19 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias bajistillas,
> 
> en dias como hoy no queda ni el consuelo de no llevar alstom. Esas Imtech de mi vida, seria mejor que dijeran si hay alguna parte de la empresa que no este salpicada de algun escandalo.



Yo he comprado Alstom también...
Si es que estoy en todo lo bueno 
::


----------



## jjsuamar (19 Feb 2014)

Tiempo real de Imtech aquí:

Gráfico de Royal Imtech | Gráfico de Royal Imtech | Gráfico IMUN


----------



## napartarra (19 Feb 2014)

Bailando a ritmo de JAZZ-tel


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Yo he comprado Alstom también...
> Si es que estoy en todo lo bueno
> ::



Lo decia por lo de ayer. Le atribuyen a todos los guruses la frase "hay que comprar cuando el mercado esta hundido y todo el mundo habla mal", en ese caso ha entrado usted muy bien en ambas compañias.

Respecto a Imtech, nada que no supusieramos. El potencial de rentabilidad esta asociado al riesgo tan alto de la operativa. De las 6-7 grandes areas donde operan no seria tan descabellado pensar que en 2-3 no han robado mucho. :XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Feb 2014)

buenos dias! los cortilargos jatunos de ayer funcionaron.

Tal y como dicen los chupopteros de moncloa y sus secuaces: España ya va para arriba.

Los créditos morosos sin cobertura se duplican en el último año | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2014)

sin gap no hay alegria  el ibex hoy abrio por encima del bollinger en diario y debajo tiene a la mm50 , todo esto y la cercania del vencimiento hacen que piensa en peponeo , hoy deberiamos tener reversal y mañana subidon ienso:

stop al cierre por debajo del central de bollinger en diario


----------



## FranR (19 Feb 2014)

Algo de guano purificador....

Buenos días y tal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Feb 2014)

Y todo con legislacion a dedo, sareb, refinanciaciones, pagos a proveedores...

Que gran verdad dijo Zapatero sobre nuestra banca.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Algo de guano purificador....
> 
> Buenos días y tal.



respeta el copyright chaval :no:


----------



## xavigomis (19 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo decia por lo de ayer. Le atribuyen a todos los guruses la frase "hay que comprar cuando el mercado esta hundido y todo el mundo habla mal", en ese caso ha entrado usted muy bien en ambas compañias.
> 
> Respecto a Imtech, nada que no supusieramos. El potencial de rentabilidad esta asociado al riesgo tan alto de la operativa. De las 6-7 grandes areas donde operan no seria tan descabellado pensar que en 2-3 no han robado mucho. :XX:



También estoy en TEF a 11.25... 

Veremos, la sensación es que quizás me he precipitado un poco, sobretodo en Alstom, pero claro como apuras la entrada... de manera que paquetitos pequeños y voy cargando, si bajan un 5/10% más, cargo más.


----------



## decloban (19 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ezentis se mueve, no sé si para arriba o abajo, pero entra pasta hoy
> 
> deoleo en 0,38 cierra el gap (no quiero cansar, pero si no rebota ahí, 0,35)



Aunque rebote hoy no descartes que el cierre semanal sea en 0,35.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Algo de guano purificador....
> 
> Buenos días y tal.









No esta muerto, esta descansando despues de tanta fiesta.


----------



## napartarra (19 Feb 2014)

EL fondo del IBEX está lleno de bancos, parece la cola del FROB.


----------



## FranR (19 Feb 2014)

Matilde, como deje hace un par de días tiene una pinta regular. Desde luego estamos en una de las posibles zonas de jugársela a largo (por ser un nivel relevante) pero la pinta es regulín.

Recuerdo el hanálisi tesnico



"Mala pinta la de Matilde rompiendo las figuras a corto a la baja, aunque mantiene el canal alcista por el que navega.

La pinta que tiene es de volver a los 11´00x, para a continuación irse a los 10´700 y 10´300.


Mas a corto: 11´37xx, giro a los 11.22x y nos vamos al escenario de arriba. (esto es lo que hizo ayer y lo que está haciendo ahora mismo)

Según indicadores el recorte hasta los 11.00x ruptura en falso y según se sitúen los IF pues habría largos, de la mano del índice en los 9.8xx-97xx."

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 10:20 ----------


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> También estoy en TEF a 11.25...
> 
> Veremos, la sensación es que quizás me he precipitado un poco, sobretodo en Alstom, pero claro como apuras la entrada... de manera que paquetitos pequeños y voy cargando, si bajan un 5/10% más, cargo más.



Como se dice en estos casos sobre TEF, gran compañia y mejor persona.
Cuando DON CESAR ALIERTA la semana que viene publique 0,27 merkels por accion de beneficio en el trimestre los adalides del guanismo no tendran otra que aceptar la derrota. 

A todo esto que alguien me diga que me falta para tener la misma cartera que parames, ya llevo tef, im, wolter kluwer...


----------



## FranR (19 Feb 2014)

[/COLOR]Estaba leyendo lo de la morosidad bankaria... si sumamos lo trasladado al Sareb, estamos en el 16% :::::cook::cook:

*La doctrina oficial del Banco de España y del propio banco malo es que esa morosidad no debe tenerse en cuenta puesto que Sareb "no es un banco"*

:XX::XX::XX:

Ya tenemos la solución, le quitamos todos los créditos dudosos y los metemos en una empresa creada ad-hoc llamada "no es de nadie u/o son del viento s.l.)

De quien es la mora? pues no es de nadie o es del viento. Crizi zolucioná


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

ezentis +4,5%
y mismo volumen en 1h30 que a lo largo de cualquier sesión completa de los últimos días.


----------



## sr.anus (19 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Matilde, como deje hace un par de días tiene una pinta regular. Desde luego estamos en una de las posibles zonas de jugársela a largo (por ser un nivel relevante) pero la pinta es regulín.
> 
> Recuerdo el hanálisi tesnico
> 
> ...






Yo despues de deshacerme de un paquetillo de san, pensaba doblar las matildes, para sacarlas en verde si o si. Despues he mirado a la pared 





Y he pensado en dejar de hacer gilipolleces


----------



## FranR (19 Feb 2014)

Enlazando el tema de testaferros y mora...otra opción es poner un testaferro y los créditos dudosos a su nombre....


Pregunta oposición: ¿Donde está la mora?

Gobierno: Es de este, ve y le pides explicaciones a él




TESTAFERRO: Alí el del RPG-7


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Matilde, como deje hace un par de días tiene una pinta regular. Desde luego estamos en una de las posibles zonas de jugársela a largo (por ser un nivel relevante) pero la pinta es regulín.
> 
> Recuerdo el hanálisi tesnico
> 
> ...






por ser tikismikis, a mí me da 11,41 en TEF 

las ENCE tiene pinta que si pierden 2,56 se va a volver a buscar el 2,4x de doble suelo


se está poniendo bonito todo el MC español


----------



## FranR (19 Feb 2014)

Y mientras tanto acciona camino de los 57 (no entré), quien era el que pidió un hanálisis? entró al final?


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

Aunque tarde, me uno a la conga de Imtech para mete saca

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (19 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> [/COLOR]Estaba leyendo lo de la morosidad bankaria... si sumamos lo trasladado al Sareb, estamos en el 16% :::::cook::cook:
> 
> *La doctrina oficial del Banco de España y del propio banco malo es que esa morosidad no debe tenerse en cuenta puesto que Sareb "no es un banco"*
> 
> ...



Los tienen como melones, al César lo que es del césar...


----------



## sr.anus (19 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Fuera de acciona 500 a 50,3. Despues de mucho sufrir 1.8 euros por accion, jugosos para esta gacela
> 
> 
> A sido salir yo, y disparada, que desdichado soy





Siempre salgo demasiado pronto, lo hago al reves, dejo correr las perdidas y acoto las ganancias

im a genius


----------



## FranR (19 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> por ser tikismikis, a mí me da 11,41 en TEF
> 
> las ENCE tiene pinta que si pierden 2,56 se va a volver a buscar el 2,4x de doble suelo
> 
> ...



Ayer el máximo fue sobre 11.3x (algo estoy mirando mal


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2014)

amonoh alcistillas :Baile: 

ese vencimiento tie que ser en 10250 por lo menos :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

Royal Imtech, no es por joder la marrana, pero tiene otro gap abierto aún a la izquierda, el día de nochevieja entre 2,04-2,05

la pregunta es, llegará a cerrar los 2 hoy?

y tenemos minimos en 1,71-1,79-1,83


----------



## FranR (19 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Siempre salgo demasiado pronto, lo hago al reves, dejo correr las perdidas y acoto las ganancias
> 
> im a genius





FranR dijo:


> Acciona: Por encima de 47.380 compra salvaje y con perspectivas a los 57 (objetivo yate y chicas)
> 
> Eso si, si no puede en estas sesiones romperlo con la facilidad que Pandoro seduce al gato: Pierde los 40 y con objetivo a 38
> 
> ...



(post del 6 febrero)

Pos mire que por técnico tenía una pinta buena y objetivos más o menos claros....


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ayer el máximo fue sobre 11.3x (algo estoy mirando mal



ah no, daba máx. para hoy


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2014)

Las Royal Imtech están siendo investigadas en Suiza donde tienen un negocio de 25 millones de leros / año y 45 empleados ::::::

Parece un despropósito el gap de hoy.


----------



## Rodrigo (19 Feb 2014)

Y jazztel en maximos, la oparan finalmente?


----------



## ... (19 Feb 2014)

El Ibex ha rebotado justo en los 9.950 que marcaba anoche Cava como soporte.


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Las Royal Imtech están siendo investigadas en Suiza donde tienen un negocio de 25 millones de leros / año y 45 empleados ::::::
> 
> Parece un despropósito el gap de hoy.





paulistano dijo:


> Aunque tarde, me uno a la conga de Imtech para mete saca
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Pero no tienen suficientes castuzos y empresas choriceras en el pais para tener que ir a buscarlas al extranjero :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Dotierr (19 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Las Royal Imtech están siendo investigadas en Suiza donde tienen un negocio de 25 millones de leros / año y 45 empleados ::::::
> 
> Parece un despropósito el gap de hoy.



¿Sinónimo de recomendación de compra?


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2014)

Dotierr dijo:


> ¿Sinónimo de recomendación de compra?



Yo no, sólo sigo lo que dice la pauta de precios que en principio recoge la realidad de todas las manos del mercado.

El falso escape alcista en 2,25 para significó y significa mucho.

De momento hay que dejarla trabajar los niveles.


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Royal Imtech, no es por joder la marrana, pero tiene otro gap abierto aún a la izquierda, el día de nochevieja entre 2,04-2,05
> 
> la pregunta es, llegará a cerrar los 2 hoy?
> 
> y tenemos minimos en 1,71-1,79-1,83



Has acertado el minimo:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:...A mi me costaba verlo pero Bravo



bertok dijo:


> Las Royal Imtech están siendo investigadas en Suiza donde tienen un negocio de 25 millones de leros / año y 45 empleados ::::::
> 
> Parece un despropósito el gap de hoy.



El dinero es muy miedoso y mas en este caso.Van a ser dos años divertidos.
El 18-03 presenta resultados


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Has acertado el minimo:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:...A mi me costaba verlo pero Bravo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



acerté el 1,88 porque era lo que me daba para hoy si había caída gorda. realmente lo miré en las bandas titan de blai

también da 1,88 si obviamos el agujon del primer máximo ese


pero si hacemos la proyección entre los picos máximos semanales, da 1,82

así que igual no es la definitiva


----------



## Topongo (19 Feb 2014)

Cual es la siguiente resistencia de BKIA? igual pillo mas esta claro que BKIA va pa arriba?


----------



## Xiux (19 Feb 2014)

BankiaTurbo sigue su ritmo
I

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## napartarra (19 Feb 2014)

El ibex se ha parado en seco.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

se puede ver la idea?
si cierra el gap de la izquierda recupera la tendencia al cierre.

si no es un pullback en toda regla a la directriz y dejas una isla entre 2 gaps...

lo que me llevaría a por AT plantear otra vez todo


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Feb 2014)

Dotierr dijo:


> ¿Sinónimo de recomendación de compra?



mejor que no.............


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Feb 2014)

Acabo de sacar las EON a 14.02, con un +6% despues de comisiones, y las que me quedaban de SDF a 23,64 que llevaba desde los 18,8 merkels. Me marcho de viaje y eran las dos mayores apuestas de la cartera, asi que mejor pajaro en mano.

Quizas dentro de dos semanas mire las eon de nuevo cuando pueda estar mirando las pantallas.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Feb 2014)

Parece que PRANA no terminó ayer con la subida y quiere seguir la senda del alcisshhhmo infinito


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Feb 2014)

Curioso gráfico

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...deben-piigs-visualizacion-dummies-inside.html


----------



## Krim (19 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Curioso gráfico
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...deben-piigs-visualizacion-dummies-inside.html



Joer...eso El Bernanke con la impresora lo arregla en 2 patás, no es para tanto .


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Joer...eso El Bernanke con la impresora lo arregla en 2 patás, no es para tanto .



A veces las impresoras se atascan

ERROR: IMPRESORA ATASCADA - Cheezburger


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2014)




----------



## Xiux (19 Feb 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Acabo de sacar las EON a 14.02, con un +6% despues de comisiones, y las que me quedaban de SDF a 23,64 que llevaba desde los 18,8 merkels. Me marcho de viaje y eran las dos mayores apuestas de la cartera, asi que mejor pajaro en mano.
> 
> Quizas dentro de dos semanas mire las eon de nuevo cuando pueda estar mirando las pantallas.



Sigo en E.on, ahora que superaron nuevamente los 14 a ver si siguen tirando, la verdad que me aburren... y con un 5% me sabe a poco


----------



## napartarra (19 Feb 2014)

Si no fuera por Bankia estaría haciendo el ridículo más absoluto.


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)

Ya estamos en el ajo.

Menos mal que las BME e Iberdrolas aguantan el tipo (parece que han gustado los resultados)
Las ferroviales mal, van más apretadas al Ibex que las bragas al culo de Falete


y las santaderes por el desagüe ::

Sareb no es un banco, sino una sociedad de gestión de activos. No tiene ficha bancaria, y por tanto no concede hipotecas, ni opera como un banco. Su cometido es la venta de los activos procedentes de la banca que ha recibido ayudas, buscando la máxima rentabilidad.​ inocho:inocho:inocho:

Y si lo queréis definir de otra manera es un agujero negro con un Pandoro gigante en su núcleo que nos va a reventar las posaderas hasta la 3ª generación. 
Algún día le diréis a los nietos: Cómete la merienda o te meto dentro de la Sareb


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2014)

Como los usanos haga aquaplaning, nos vamos a los 1800 sin digestivo,

Como hoy esten juguetones,...


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



de nadie?
del viento?


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como los usanos haga aquaplaning, nos vamos a los 1800 sin digestivo,
> 
> Como hoy esten juguetones,...



usted no tiene fé en el ralph35 :no:

se supone que apple y nasdaq superaron ayer una resitencia yq ue van a atacar máximos de nuevo... igual no hoy, pero que van a ello.



arcelor tiene buena pinta para intentar remontar hoy un poco


----------



## IRobot (19 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Curioso gráfico
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...deben-piigs-visualizacion-dummies-inside.html



Me gusta esta página porque entre boob y boob cuelgan ustedes cosas realmente interesantes (esto no quiere decir que los robots no encontremos las boobs interesantes, ojo )
Este gráfico de la la deuda así en modo visual es mucho más esclarecedor que los muchos ceros que suelen acompañar a las frías cifras.
Gracias por el link al documento gráfico Ajetreo.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

FRAN: eran los 9000 y luego?


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2014)

Las BMEs chocando con los 30 como dije ayer, las bankias que empiezan a pisar el acelerador y las gowex que lo llevan pisado a fondo. Para ser un día guanoso, nada mal 

Dejo gráfico de las Vidrala por si alguien las lleva. Tras hacer suelo en 35.3, próximo objetivo 39 con todo a favor.


----------



## FranR (19 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> FRAN: eran los 9000 y luego?



Escenario a varias sesiones que dejé el viernes

"Cual es a opción que ahora mismo estoy barajando, metiendo por medio mis datos por niveles (Si no sale me quito la chaqueta de pana y me pongo la de paño a cuadros escoceses): Pues techo en zona 10.162, techo de anterior onda y giro a buscar zona de soporte a medio, con ruptura en falso (es decir sobre los 9.7xx -9.8xx cortos y dependiendo de como se sitúen los indicadores propios, ver si entramos o esperamos corrección mayor.)"


Niveles de hoy que no tuve tiempo de subir al blog

9.912-10.000

Escapada bajista: 9.848

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 12:37 ----------

Subasta bund alemán a tener en cuenta. Tendencia peligrosa, una andanada más de datos que confirmen la situación...y esto es bastante gordo.

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 12:38 ----------

Por cierto he hecho una simulación con BBVA debajo de 8,5xx y dice que siga aguantando fuera... ienso:


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)

No os preocupéis en cuanto vengan los cuidadores del cafelito esto va parriba

españa va bien, que me lo ha dicho Roncero







y hoy en Galicia disfrutamos del primer día en dos meses que no hay alerta por fenómenos meteorológicos. 
Hasta hace fresquito y todo, qué maravilla.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2014)

que azei gacelillas , desafiando al vencimiento o que aze :ouch:

demasiado cercano el vencimiento esta :no:


----------



## FranR (19 Feb 2014)

Kaput!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2014)

lo cualo ? :rolleye:


----------



## Montegrifo (19 Feb 2014)

Remad bankieros! Remad! Con la que esta cayendo y seguimos paso a paso hacia los 2 merkels. Y ojito al volumen


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Feb 2014)

Reportado, se dice:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Feb 2014)

Grandes inversores como George Soros han doblado su apuesta bajista sobre el S&P 500 en los últimos meses. Lo que subyace detrás de este movimiento es el convencimiento que los índices de valores en Europa y en EE.UU. no pueden conseguir nuevos máximos en el contexto actual:

- Ralentización del crecimiento a nivel global.
- Estrechamiento monetario en EE.UU. y en otros bancos centrales.
- Incertidumbre sobre los mercados emergentes.
- Ratios de valoración muy exigentes.
- Decepcionantes resultados empresariales y moderadas previsiones para los próximos trimestres.


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)

Olvídate Fran, esto no cae. Bankia por sí sola aguanta todo el chiringuito.

De momento se ha movido muy poco efectivo, bastante menos de lo habitual. 
Aquí va a pasar algo gordo a la tarde.


----------



## sr.anus (19 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Olvídate Fran, esto no cae. Bankia por sí sola aguanta todo el chiringuito.
> 
> De momento se ha movido muy poco efectivo, bastante menos de lo habitual.
> Aquí va a pasar algo gordo a la tarde.



gordo para abajo
no estoy delante del pc., pero tiene pinta de movimiento violador. futuros usanos rojo mandril


----------



## Montegrifo (19 Feb 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Grandes inversores como George Soros han doblado su apuesta bajista sobre el S&P 500 en los últimos meses. Lo que subyace detrás de este movimiento es el convencimiento que los índices de valores en Europa y en EE.UU. no pueden conseguir nuevos máximos en el contexto actual:
> 
> - Ralentización del crecimiento a nivel global.
> - Estrechamiento monetario en EE.UU. y en otros bancos centrales.
> ...



Yo no digo que no, pero de ese pájaro no me fío yo ni un pelo. Es capaz de decir que se esta poniendo corto con la mano derecha duplicando posición pero lo que no te dice es que con la mano izquierda esta triplicando posiciones largas


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2014)

Parece que ya hay solución para Bestinver y es ademas el esperado

Paramés se alía con el fondo TA Associates para garantizarse el control de Bestinver - Noticias de Empresas

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/MRDV/acciona_pone_a_la_venta_bestinver

El 27 de Febrero en Barcelona y el 3 de Marzo en Madrid es la conferencia para los inversores...


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

Hemos cargado más bankias en esta bajada......para mete saca8:


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Yo no digo que no, pero de ese pájaro no me fío yo ni un pelo. Es capaz de decir que se esta poniendo corto con la mano derecha duplicando posición pero lo que no te dice es que con la mano izquierda esta triplicando posiciones largas



Dentro de la ignorancia que tengo sobre estas cosas, lo que ha hecho Soros es esto:



> Soros Fund Management
> 
> En total, *el fondo ha más que duplicado su posición bajista mediante puts en el S&P 500 ETF desde 470 millones de dólares hasta 1.300 millones de dólares en sólo un trimestre.* En la actualidad esta posición representa más de un 11,13% de toda su cartera.



¿Los puts no son más bien para defender posiciones? o eso me parecía a mí :S
Si alguien puede explicar algo se lo agradezco.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2014)

es la maravillosa magia del vencimiento :fiufiu:


----------



## napartarra (19 Feb 2014)

Madrededios BANKIA bajando, esto es lo nunca visto.


----------



## Topongo (19 Feb 2014)

Oigan que BKIA esta en verde o me he perdido algo...


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Oigan que BKIA esta en verde o me he perdido algo...



Se ha despiojado de algunos cobardes)


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Oigan que BKIA esta en verde o me he perdido algo...



Nada, no preocuparse.

Es que ver un rayajo rojo en Bankia emociona por lo inusual


----------



## Topongo (19 Feb 2014)

Hasta donde la han tirado?
Que tenía panoja suelta despues de lo de ITX.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Yo no digo que no, pero de ese pájaro no me fío yo ni un pelo. Es capaz de decir que se esta poniendo corto con la mano derecha duplicando posición pero lo que no te dice es que con la mano izquierda esta triplicando posiciones largas



Un abuelete de estos como Soros o Buffet no necesita mentir para ganar pasta, ellos ya se han forrado.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2014)

no hagais caso de los ejpertitos y de sus sistemah IA , la maravillosa magia del vencimiento se impondra :no:


----------



## napartarra (19 Feb 2014)

MAPFRE aprovecha el tirón del Ibex y recupera posiciones.

SAB continua en el entorno 2,333333333


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Hasta donde la han tirado?
> Que tenía panoja suelta despues de lo de ITX.




1.525

Pero al final entre que si baja más y tal y cual.....me ha entrado a 1.527ienso:


----------



## Topongo (19 Feb 2014)

Yo de SAB estoy fuera, volveremos si vuelve por lo 15 o si supera los 40, si pierde los 30 malo en principio...


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Feb 2014)

El nuevo guano es que Bankia suba menos del 1%.
Controlaos que si entro al hilo sin ver antes la cotización me da un chungo.


----------



## Chila (19 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El nuevo guano es que Bankia suba menos del 1%.
> Controlaos que si entro al hilo sin ver antes la cotización me da un chungo.



Yo ya estaba acojonao...


----------



## FranR (19 Feb 2014)

De vuelta, me tenían preparada una sorpresita con ibéricos!!!

Han matado el partido, recordamos cp 10.000-9.912


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Se ha despiojado de algunos cobardes)



es de suponer.
Pero imagínate que los que han salido a la chita callando hayan sido Goirigolzarri y toda su caterva... :fiufiu:

*PSA Peugeot Citroën pierde la mitad y da entrada a la china Dongfeng*

Sólo ha perdido 2.317 millones de euros


PSA Peugeot Citro?n pierde la mitad y da entrada a la china Dongfeng,Motor- transporte-rese?as motor


----------



## FranR (19 Feb 2014)

Fight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> De vuelta, me tenían preparada una sorpresita con ibéricos!!!
> 
> 
> Han matado el partido, recordamos cp 10.000-9.912



Yo quiero trabajar con usted. ¿a dónde mando el curriculum?

Esperemos que lo haga también hoy el Atlético (como ayer el Barsa :Baile


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> De vuelta, me tenían preparada una sorpresita con ibéricos!!!
> 
> Han matado el partido, recordamos cp 10.000-9.912



eso es canibalismo chaval :ouch:


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)




----------



## napartarra (19 Feb 2014)

wtf 10.025 !!!


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Feb 2014)

Queda algun iberdrolo en el hilo?

Iberdrola responde a la reforma eléctrica llevándose la inversión de España | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2014)

vencimiento en todo lo alto cojones ya :no:


----------



## Krim (19 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> De vuelta, me tenían preparada una sorpresita con ibéricos!!!
> 
> Han matado el partido, recordamos cp 10.000-9.912



Jojojojo, pues creo que a Pandoro se la han cortado, al menos por hoy, bonita jugada, aunque por cuantitativo se sospechaba!


----------



## Maravedi (19 Feb 2014)

Paso a saludar me fapeo con gowex y me voy a comer


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2014)

la maravillosa magia del vencimiento haciendo de la suyas , se veia venir , a no los sistemah IA no lo veian venir


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Queda algun iberdrolo en el hilo?
> 
> Iberdrola responde a la reforma eléctrica llevándose la inversión de España | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS



y a mucho orgullo

ojalá se lo lleven todo (ya tienen más del 70%)


----------



## Chila (19 Feb 2014)

Yo llevo iberdrolas, y creo que Tono tambien.
En muchos jardines se estan metiendo.

Gooooowex!!!espectacular.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2014)

UPyD duda de la capacidad profesional de los nuevos consejeros de Enag?s - Expansion.com


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2014)

WTF Gowex!! :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Qué aburridas son las BME, ¿cuándo es el próximo dividendo? ¿En mayo? Creo que venderé; es insoportable (por aburrido)

Editado, que había puesto Gowex en lugar de BME ::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2014)

esto huele a gap al alza para mañana ienso:


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo llevo iberdrolas, y creo que Tono tambien.
> En muchos jardines se estan metiendo.
> 
> Gooooowex!!!espectacular.



Lo que están es saliendo de unos cuantos que no interesaba.

parece que también van a vender su 20% de Gamesa

y hoy toca disfrutar, se está escapando hacia arriba


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Feb 2014)

Y las Imtech siguen recuperando. ..

Por encima de los 2


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2014)

Allá vuelve bankia a por las .54; creo que esta vez lo superará sin problemas :fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Feb 2014)

Franr para arriba ?

+20 a ver sino es fake ........uh


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y las Imtech siguen recuperando. ..
> 
> Por encima de los 2



Recupero la pandorada de ayer de Inditex....pero las voy a alguantar, que el Jato ha dicho que mañana galp al alza y que la gasolina abra al alza puede influir en imtech::


No han leído nada, no me hagan ni caso:XX::XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Feb 2014)

Me estoy acostumbrando a subidas de Bankia diarias independientemente de lo que haga el Ibex y a que se pula resistencias sin más.

La nueva gamesa...

A este paso a fin de mes estamos en 1,60 y a fin de año en los 2... 
Algo tiene que pasar. Algo no bueno. Esto no es normal...


----------



## napartarra (19 Feb 2014)

LO de Bankia es claro, el Estado no tiene un duro y quiere recuperar la inversión, los preferentistas también y para eso deben venderla a buen precio por acción.


----------



## Chila (19 Feb 2014)

A ver si les sale bien Tono.
Yo estoy muy contento Y mi padre, que lleva tropocientas, ni te digo.
Me voy a comer a la terracita, suban esas bankias, por ejjjpaña.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Feb 2014)

Más señales de guano:
Desde la última crisis financiera los niveles de deuda globales han crecido en un 30%. En los últimos años, la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. y otros bancos centrales del mundo han inflado una burbuja financiera sin precedentes, gran parte de la cual se vierte en los mercados emergentes de todo el mundo, informa el portal The Economic Collapse (vía RT).

1. Creciente desempleo.

- La tasa de desempleo en Grecia ha alcanzado un nuevo récord: el 28%. Mientras que el índice de desempleo juvenil en ese país ha alcanzado una nueva marca del 64,1%.

- En España el índice de desempleo a finales del 2013 alcanzó el 25,8%, mientras que esta tasa entre los menores de 25 años se sitúa en el 54,3%. En enero del 2014 el paro aumentó en más de 113.000 personas respecto al mes anterior.

- El número de demandantes de empleo en Francia ha aumentado hasta los 3,3 millones, una subida histórica.

- La tasa de desempleo en Australia se ha elevado a su mayor nivel en más de 10 años.

2. El porcentaje de préstamos incobrables en Italia se encuentra en el nivel más alto de todos los tiempos, además la producción industrial italiana se redujo de nuevo en diciembre, y el Gobierno está al borde del colapso.

3. El número total de quiebras de empresas en Francia en 2013 fue aún mayor que en cualquier año durante la última crisis financiera.

4. Se proyecta que los precios de la vivienda en España caerán otro 10-15%, mientras la recesión económica se agudiza.

5. La crisis económica y política en Turquía está girando fuera de control. El Gobierno ya ha recurrido al uso de gases lacrimógenos y cañones de agua a presión contra los manifestantes en un intento desesperado de restablecer el orden.


6. Se estima que la tasa de inflación en Argentina supera ahora el 40%, el peso colapsó en enero, igual que el plan económico del Gobierno nacional.

7. China parece estar muy cerca de la reducción de apalancamiento, pinchando así su burbuja crediticia de 24 billones de dólares, cuyos efectos deflacionarios van a sentir todo el planeta. A principios de febrero ya fue registrado un impago considerable de deuda por parte de una empresa de carbón en China.

8. El Nikkei, el índice bursátil más popular del mercado japonés, ya ha caído el 14% en 2014, lo que supone una reducción masiva en tan solo mes y medio.

9. Ucrania sigue desmoronándose financieramente. Las circunstancias políticas y económicas que han empeorado en el país han llevado a la agencia de calificación crediticia Fitch a rebajar el 'rating' ucraniano de B a CCC –nivel anterior al 'default'– que es más bajo que el de Grecia.

10. El Banco Central de la India ha entrado en pánico debido a que la reducción de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. está afectando su sistema financiero. Sus efectos negativos también se sienten en Tailandia.

11. Uno de los economistas más destacados de Ghana, Theo Richardson, dice que la economía del país colapsará en junio si algunas medidas drásticas no se llevan a cabo.

12. El comportamiento del mercado de valores de EE.UU. sigue paralelo al comportamiento del mercado bursátil nacional de 1929.

"Todos estos indicios son solo la vanguardia de la próxima gran tormenta financiera" que se avecina, concluye el portal.


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me estoy acostumbrando a subidas de Bankia diarias independientemente de lo que haga el Ibex y a que se pula resistencias sin más.
> 
> La nueva gamesa...
> 
> ...



algo no bueno??

A mi lo único que me puede dar miedo es un gap a la baja del 20 o 30 o 40%.

Pero mientras nos deje subir los stops mientras la vamos acompañando....


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> algo no bueno??
> 
> A mi lo único que me puede dar miedo es un gap a la baja del 20 o 30 o 40%.
> 
> Pero mientras nos deje subir los stops mientras la vamos acompañando....



En este chicharro todo puede pasar.


----------



## Xiux (19 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me estoy acostumbrando a subidas de Bankia diarias independientemente de lo que haga el Ibex y a que se pula resistencias sin más.
> 
> La nueva gamesa...
> 
> ...



Ahi Pecata, espero recordar tu post en febrero de 2015 y comprobar que diste en el clavo.

Pero deberíamos llegar a los 2,86 y mas para que Spagne recupere todo y se presente a las elecciones con su gran logro bajo el brazo.

Además si encima lees a este analisto y se cumple, alucinariamos.

Roberto Moro: “Si no cambia el entorno, Bankia podría llegar a 4 euros”

Ademas por ahora acertó con los 1,4 de sobra


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En este chicharro todo puede pasar.



Sería la leche que suspendieran cotización con noticia negativa de por medio....el hilo podría ir fácilmente a 5 páginas por minuto, y los lloros se oirían hasta en Nepal:Baile:


Toquemos madera....:ouch:


----------



## Topongo (19 Feb 2014)

Bueno he pillado una cuantas BKIAS mas, promediar a la alza y tal...


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Ahi Pecata, espero recordar tu post en febrero de 2015 y comprobar que diste en el clavo.
> 
> Pero deberíamos llegar a los 2,86 y mas para que Spagne recupere todo y se presente a las elecciones con su gran logro bajo el brazo.
> 
> ...



A este ritmo en febrero 2015 habré entrado y salido 200 veces de bankiaienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> A este ritmo en febrero 2015 habré entrado y salido 200 veces de bankiaienso:



Así matas dos pájaros de un tiro: ganas con Bankia y con Bankinter, a quien estás haciendo de oro con las comisiones...


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> algo no bueno??
> 
> A mi lo único que me puede dar miedo es un gap a la baja del 20 o 30 o 40%.
> 
> Pero mientras nos deje subir los stops mientras la vamos acompañando....



Uy, gracias por recordamelo, tenia el SL abandonado en 1,2


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Ahi Pecata, espero recordar tu post en febrero de 2015 y comprobar que diste en el clavo.
> 
> Pero deberíamos llegar a los 2,86 y mas para que Spagne recupere todo y se presente a las elecciones con su gran logro bajo el brazo.
> 
> ...



Lo guardaremos y en febrero 2015 veremos qué pasó... lo pongo en favoritos.


----------



## inversobres (19 Feb 2014)

A veces veo cierres verdes.

Menuda enculada que preparan.

Ademas anda por aqui el follaburras, master of the universe in T&T. Todo listo para liada.


----------



## TenienteDan (19 Feb 2014)

Malditos, me estáis acojonando con bankia!

Yo también temo un gap de proporciones desmesuradas.
Por un lado, mi objetivo ya está más que cumplido, pero por otro, con Gamesa me quedé con cara de tonto al vender en 3 € (el objetivo) y después ya sabéis, y no quiero que con Bankia me pase otro gamesazo


----------



## xavigomis (19 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y las Imtech siguen recuperando. ..
> 
> Por encima de los 2



Me encanta que los planes salgan bien


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Feb 2014)

el fdax, lleva varios días en lateral, volumen entrando en zona 9650-70

hoy ha encontrado soporte en los 9600.

se esta rifando un movimiento de los buenos. por abajo 955X, por arriba, si puede con los 9680, 971X y 973X


----------



## inversobres (19 Feb 2014)

Primer paso, usa al verde.

Seguimos observando. No me aguantan ni un asalto.


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

Súbanme esas ANR.......amonoh!!


----------



## inversobres (19 Feb 2014)

Despegando. A las 16:00 vemos el percal.

Ibex entrando en trance ya. Fran, aun no acabo de verlo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Feb 2014)

pirata, en la guarde te necesitan

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/508449-granada.html


----------



## Xiux (19 Feb 2014)

Alguien dentro de Fcc? Lleva una semana dura 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Súbanme esas ANR.......amonoh!!



Gracias, 

Y ahora no me la bajéis cabrones!!:no:


----------



## inversobres (19 Feb 2014)

Feliz dia verde. Cierro el chiringo que me reclaman.

Los empachos son peligrosos.

PD: estaba descontao.


----------



## Krim (19 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> UPyD duda de la capacidad profesional de los nuevos consejeros de Enag?s - Expansion.com



Pues no entiendo la duda. Yo creo que la incompetencia de esos señores es indudable.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Feb 2014)

Jejeje, hay 4M bankias en el 1,55.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2014)

Sobre el _affair_ bankia, un apunte rápido: al igual que pecata, yo también he pensado alguna vez lo de que un viernes por la tarde a las 6 salga algún HR, suspendan cotización y el lunes tengamos la mitad o menos en el banco. Sobre todo, porque ya ha pasado.

Pero hay muchas diferencias ahora con respecto al pasado como el equipo gestor, buenos resultados, etc etc. Aunque de todas me quedo con 2:
1) Por un lado, ahora es un reto político. No sé si hay alguna forma de saber quién compra de verdad las acciones; yo he llegado a pensar que sea el propio ministerio de economía metiendo en Bankia el dinero de la hucha de las pensiones y la SS

2) por otro lado, ahora Bankia y todos los bancos tienen 2 salvavidas: el BCE que les regala dinero y el Sareb donde colar todos los activos malos y así sanear balances a costa de hacer menos provisiones y presentar mejores resultados.

De regalo un 3) al haber tanta implicación política, yo tnego clarísimo que hasta las elecciones de mayo no vendo porque no va a pasar nada de nada con Bankia. En ese punto hablamos, mientras tanto, nada.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Jejeje, hay 4M bankias en el 1,55.



Y ahí estamos...


----------



## inversobres (19 Feb 2014)

Dicho y hecho.

Enviado desde mi zapato.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Jejeje, hay 4M bankias en el 1,55.



¿Les dará tiempo aen hora y media a romper los .55? ienso:

P.D. La virgen las gowex, llevan camino de subir 1 euro entero en un sólo dia :: +6%

A este ritmo entran en el ibx sin pasar por el MC


----------



## sr.anus (19 Feb 2014)

a 3 pts del maximo de 52 semanas del sp...siento el rereversal en mis venas


----------



## napartarra (19 Feb 2014)

Suceda lo que suceda en el ibex SAB y JAZZ parecen no inmutarse.


----------



## Durmiente (19 Feb 2014)

Dentro de SAN a 6,507


----------



## Krim (19 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Jejeje, hay 4M bankias en el 1,55.



Se las van a pulir....

*¡¡Y lo sabes!!*

Joder, ni a escribirlo me ha dado tiempo antes de que lo hagan :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Les dará tiempo aen hora y media a romper los .55? ienso:
> 
> P.D. La virgen las gowex, llevan camino de subir 1 euro entero en un sólo dia :: +6%
> 
> A este ritmo entran en el ibx sin pasar por el MC



Ya están, rotos los 1,55


----------



## Durmiente (19 Feb 2014)

Anda decid de vez en cuando cuantísimas quedan de Bankia en 1,55 que tambièn llevo Bankias...

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 16:10 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya están, rotos los 1,55



Ozu mare mía...


----------



## Krim (19 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Anda decid de vez en cuando cuantísimas quedan de Bankia en 1,55 que tambièn llevo Bankias...
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 16:10 ----------
> 
> ...



0. Ya está decidido. Ante la duda, la respuesta más simple.


----------



## Durmiente (19 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> 0. Ya está decidido. Ante la duda, la respuesta más simple.



Grassssiassss


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sobre el _affair_ bankia, un apunte rápido: al igual que pecata, yo también he pensado alguna vez lo de que un viernes por la tarde a las 6 salga algún HR, suspendan cotización y el lunes tengamos la mitad o menos en el banco. Sobre todo, porque ya ha pasado.
> 
> Pero hay muchas diferencias ahora con respecto al pasado como el equipo gestor, buenos resultados, etc etc. Aunque de todas me quedo con 2:
> 1) Por un lado, ahora es un reto político. No sé si hay alguna forma de saber quién compra de verdad las acciones; yo he llegado a pensar que sea el propio ministerio de economía metiendo en Bankia el dinero de la hucha de las pensiones y la SS
> ...



Visto así, dan ganas de hacerse bankiero .... estoy por ir a pedir un crédito para comprar aggg-ciones.

Pero viendo el gapazo de tesla y plug, si entro les iba a joder la conga. :: ¡Vaya ojo tengo!


----------



## Topongo (19 Feb 2014)

Joder lo de Gowex y pensar que no he entrado a la mañana cuendo estaba +2% solo por el mierdavolumen que mueven Grrrr
Ahora venga, todos con BKIA.


----------



## amago45 (19 Feb 2014)

A ver los 1.850 de S&P 500 ...


----------



## inversobres (19 Feb 2014)

De vuelta. VIX en verde (veremos como y cuando lo tiran) y el dow empujando.

Otro patinazo mas en el intento de caer y el ibex se suma al guateque.

A poco que aprieten tocan los 1900 en vencimiento SP. Nivel interesante para darle una torta en los morros a todo el mundo.

Hay que tener clara una cosa, el SP no va a bajar, punto.


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)




----------



## Durmiente (19 Feb 2014)

Hombre a mi viene muy bien, la verdad...

Pero ¿es que ha habido alguna supernoticia o algo de algo? 

¿O es que a esta gente le sobra el dinero?


----------



## inversobres (19 Feb 2014)

Miren timof, ya esta empujando.


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Feb 2014)

Me voy, tengo examen, jeje como los críos del instituto 


Dejen descansar el ibex para mañana poder comprar. Despues de un examen apetece salir de compras


----------



## inversobres (19 Feb 2014)

Porrilla, 10150 para hoy en el ibex, el SP en punto de sal para, mañana con el dato de las 14:30, pegar un meneo y hacer el vencimiento en maximos historicos. 

Ahora tomen esto y multipliquenlo por 12. Resumen del año.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Me voy, tengo examen, jeje como los críos del instituto
> 
> 
> Dejen descansar el ibex para mañana poder comprar. Despues de un examen apetece salir de compras



Me han dicho que las DEoleo están baratitas :fiufiu:

Mama mia, bankia atacando los 56; entre éstas y las Gowex tengo el pulso acelerado. Y eso que me he levantado hace un rato de la siesta; entre Tono que me da envidia cuando se la echa y los yankis que se metían con ella, al final he vuelto a esta tradición milenaria ejjpañola


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> pirata, en la guarde te necesitan
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/508449-granada.html



Yo ahi no entro... da mieo :cook;


Ajetreo dijo:


> Me voy, tengo examen, jeje como los críos del instituto
> 
> 
> Dejen descansar el ibex para mañana poder comprar. Despues de un examen apetece salir de compras



suerte!


----------



## Se vende (19 Feb 2014)

madre mía Bankia, creo que se han pasado con la dosis:


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2014)

Bankia acumula unas plusvalías de 514,2 millones por la venta de participadas - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 16:25 ----------

Inditex ya no hila tan fino: se prevé que gane 500 millones menos en el trienio - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)

Para mi la siesta es sagrada Hannibal

en mi defensa tengo que decir que empiezo a trabajar a las 6,30

(pero aunque me levante a mediodía en fin de semana no la perdono)

Sabía que la falta de volumen toda la mañana tenía truco

Paulistano reserva urgentemente una sala VIP en el Hot!!

Iberdrola en máximos, BME lanzada antes de resultados:Baile:

Ajetreo suerte en el examen y en las rebajas


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Feb 2014)

Y aun no ha vendido iberdrola, que a su vez va a vender sus gamesas. ¡A que me hago bankiero!

Y del Gindo, de europresidiente.

O Ejpaña va muy bien, o estan aprovechando a, ¡¡ Take the money an run !!


----------



## amago45 (19 Feb 2014)

ojo los 1.850 en el S&P, porque un triple techo ahí nos llevaría de vuelta mínimo a los 1.630
A ver si hoy hay gasolina para superarlos ...


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Feb 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> madre mía Bankia, creo que se han pasado con la dosis:



¿No vamos a dejar ningún nivel para mañana? 1,57 a punto. Ya no se molestan ni en poner las posis asustaviejas.

Saben que paulistano les ha pillado el truco del almendruco.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Para mi la siesta es sagrada hannibal
> 
> en midefensa tengo que decir que empiezo a trabajar a las 6,30
> 
> ...



¡Parece que por fin despiertan las BME! :Aplauso:

Bankia a por los .57; efectivamente se estaban reservando pero aún no sé para qué ::

Que su creador, que no recuerdo quién era, saque a los toreros a hombros que esta tarde está siendo gloriosa (menos para los bajistillah, claro )


----------



## napartarra (19 Feb 2014)

Tono, ha sido tu decir KAPUT y empezar a subir como la espuma. Je, Je


----------



## Durmiente (19 Feb 2014)

No preguntaré por las que hay en 1,57 porque, a este ritmo, no va a dar tiempo a que contestéis...


----------



## Rodrigo (19 Feb 2014)

Vaya titulo de hilo, vaya titulo de hilo..


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Feb 2014)

un ultimo empujón y ese fdax por arriba de los 9700


----------



## Rodrigo (19 Feb 2014)

Cuantos hemos estado en la conga y nos bajamos demasiado pronto?

Servidor a 1,33€

Corta las perdidas decian, aguanta los beneficios decian..


----------



## napartarra (19 Feb 2014)

puta jazztel, cuanto más sube el ibex, más baja el Jazz.

Ha tocado 10,1 y está en 9,05.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Cuantos hemos estado en la conga y nos bajamos demasiado pronto?
> 
> Servidor a 1,33€
> 
> Corta las perdidas decian, aguanta los beneficios decian..



Si algunos estamos en lo cierto, y yo creo que los 2€ los veremos antes de las euroerecciones, aún queda tiempo para reentrar.


----------



## Topongo (19 Feb 2014)

Yo he estado unas cuantas veces en la conga, creo que casi todos los asiduos del hilo estamos... pero los stops son los stops
Ahora estoy otra vez y encantado oiga, además el promedio que he hecho hoy ha estado acompañado de una buena subida...
Saquen esa conga leñe, que nos vamos al 60 sin freno


----------



## Montegrifo (19 Feb 2014)

Esto es un exceso pero mientras...


----------



## Xiux (19 Feb 2014)

Quien saca la conga? Bankia se lo merece

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Tono, ha sido tu decir KAPUT y empezar a subir como la espuma. Je, Je



¿qué yo he dicho Kaputt? :no::no::no:

Si llevo avisando que sopechaba reversal desde media mañana ::

y ponte ya un avatar como un forero honrado o te mando pal ignore a hacer solitarios


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Quien saca la conga? Bankia se lo merece
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



He buscado "conga bankiera" en google images y me sale esta imagen acompañada de este texto : 
_Me siento asi, me hago el remolon pero el pandoro vaquero me quiere percutir. Viendo como van descendiendo las plusvis "latentes"._






Espero que no sea una premonición:vomito:

Voy a hacer algo productivo para levantar Ejjpaña.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> un ultimo empujón y ese fdax por arriba de los 9700



Fail


----------



## Durmiente (19 Feb 2014)

A este ritmo cierra por encima de 10.100...


----------



## napartarra (19 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Kaput!!!!



Lo del avatar: me pase el otro día un ratazo y me salieron unos siete mensajes distintos de error (Tamaño inadecuado, fallo de su falo, ...) otro día lo intentaré más y mejor. Lo siento.


----------



## Se vende (19 Feb 2014)

lo de bankia me recuerda a esto: 


Spoiler


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

Según mi AT (el técnico no, el otro) veo Imtech fácilmente en 2,20....así como ANR en 6.

Es de aguantarlas, lástima el otro día no se me cruzase la orden de las tropecientas ANR a 5,05......

Bankia ni idea.


----------



## Durmiente (19 Feb 2014)

Uh que bajada....

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 17:21 ----------

Pues yo, por lo pronto, me quedaré comprado en SAN y en Bankia 

Mañana será otro día ... (digo yo)


----------



## napartarra (19 Feb 2014)

Offtopic: leo debajo del cuadro de responder que:

"Interior legalizará la devolución inmediata de ilegales"

Otra estúpida bomba de humo porque eso *ahora mismo ya existe*, pero lo que pasa es que no tienen pasta para los aviones que tienen que fletar y antes de la expulsión hay que hacer un trámite porque el país receptor les tiene que admitir.


----------



## Chila (19 Feb 2014)

Congaaaaaa eh!!!


----------



## Robopoli (19 Feb 2014)

Hoy hay reunión del FOMC, no? 
A ver si animan un poco el cotarro


----------



## decloban (19 Feb 2014)

Lo que quita el largo en OLE te lo da el corto de Ebro 

En que no se consuela es porque no quiere.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Feb 2014)

es increible hoy bania ha movido casi tanto dinero como BBVA menuda mierda de indice...........


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Feb 2014)

Entro en el SP y se derrumba.... que han dicho?

PD El examen bien


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2014)

Estas trolleadas a estas alturas no son sanas. Buff...

Venimos con un Peponian mortal desde hace ya rato y cualquier día aparece Pandoro en forma de gap, que es lo mismo como que te encierren con él en una sauna.


----------



## juanfer (19 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estas trolleadas a estas alturas no son sanas. Buff...
> 
> Venimos con un Peponian mortal desde hace ya rato y cualquier día aparece Pandoro en forma de gap, que es lo mismo como que te encierren con él en una sauna.




Pero aquí muchos llevan empresas solidas como bankia no hay de que preocuparse que haya una pequeña corrección para seguir subiendo.

He visto una velita roja de -5 pipos en el SP


----------



## sr.anus (19 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> a 3 pts del maximo de 52 semanas del sp...siento el rereversal en mis venas



yo solo soy una gacela, pero alguien que entienda de analisis tesnico, trading testicular me explique como se rompe un maximo de esos. Al primer toque las rompen? hay un periodo de acumulacion, se tiene que tener en cuenta el volumen? o de hecho existe tal resistencia o solo son magufadas?


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Pero aquí muchos llevan empresas solidas como bankia no hay de que preocuparse que haya una pequeña corrección para seguir subiendo.
> 
> He visto una velita roja de -5 pipos en el SP



Y tan sólidas..Jur...

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 18:17 ----------

Ya han metido en negativo al SP. Ugh

Soros un poco más féliz


----------



## Se vende (19 Feb 2014)

SP en rojo, esta tarde-noche se pulen los 1850


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Feb 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> SP en rojo, esta tarde-noche se pulen los 1850



Brrrrrr Que esta pasando 


A ver si lo que gano por la mañana lo pierdo por la tarde. Hoy tocaba romper máximos en el SP y deben de ir abajo para coger carrerilla.


----------



## Krim (19 Feb 2014)

Huele a troleada a kilómetros...máximos históricos esta semana. Ya luego paso a por mi owned.


----------



## Se vende (19 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Brrrrrr Que esta pasando
> 
> 
> A ver si lo que gano por la mañana lo pierdo por la tarde. Hoy tocaba romper máximos en el SP y deben de ir abajo para coger carrerilla.



A las 20 horas publican las actas de la FED y en ese momento comenzará la fiesta


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2014)

¿hoy habla la popeye?

Bufff...agarrenme esos stops

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 18:37 ----------

Madre mía, le han dado la vuelta como un calcentín al SP y además le han metido metralla

Se puede liar, liar...


----------



## Se vende (19 Feb 2014)

Soros ve cerrando esos cortos


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Feb 2014)

Agggg.

Hoy no Pandoro cariño, mejor vente mañana que....ummm... Tengo la regla!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2014)

Los trincheristas están haciendo acopio de morteros, napalm y balas no de marca blanca. 

Hoy quieren lío.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Feb 2014)

En lo que llevamos de mes el SP lleva una subida de un 3% y es normal y hasta deseable que trate de corregir un poco. 
Aún así en un rato la Fed le puede dar la vuelta completamente a esto...


----------



## Chila (19 Feb 2014)

para mi dia excelentesalvo en plug.
A ver si la fed lo arregla un poco.
Ajetreo, pandoro no hace ascos a nada...cualquier momento es bueno.


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> En nuestro programa, "Hannibal, ¿me analizas...?", trataremos de ayudar a algunos conforeros. Ya pido perdón por el tochopost que viene encima, espero no moleste.
> 
> Aviso: este post es de consejos de inversión. Lea detenidamente esta frase: no me hago responsable de aquellos inversores que me hagan caso, todos somos mayorcitos para saber dónde invertir y si hacer caso a un desconocido de internet, o no. En caso de duda, pregunte al jato y haga lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Mis solariaaaaaaas :´( Sale la noticia del cierre de la fábrica, cae a 1,40 y vendo ---------> Ya está a 1,56 otra vez.
Jodeeeer que ojo.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> para mi dia excelentesalvo en plug.
> A ver si la fed lo arregla un poco.
> Ajetreo, pandoro no hace ascos a nada...cualquier momento es bueno.



Si. Esta un poco perrona hoy Plug. Aún así incluida la caída de hoy en los últimos 5 días lleva una subida del 4.27% que tampoco es lo peor del mundo 
Nada. A ver los chicos de la impresora si le dan un poco de alegría al tema.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Mis solariaaaaaaas :´( Sale la noticia del cierre de la fábrica, cae a 1,40 y vendo ---------> Ya está a 1,56 otra vez.
> Jodeeeer que ojo.



Menudo owned me tengo que comer por mi análisis :: claro que es el riesgo de estos chicharros, que cualquier noticia tira el análisis técnico, fundamental y testicular por los suelos.

Al menos en Zeltia y en Tavex acerté bastante (ligera subida desde entonces pero lateral el primero, el segundo en el rango .28/.30, que por cierto, ayer lo rompió así que habría que haber entrado ayer ::


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2014)

Bankeros

BFA contrata a Rothschild para que le asesore en la desinversión del Estado en Bankia - elEconomista.es


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bankeros
> 
> BFA contrata a Rothschild para que le asesore en la desinversión del Estado en Bankia - elEconomista.es



Y eso es bueno, malo o lo van a subir a 2 merkels para las elecciones como yo defiendo igualmente 

Por cierto, ¿si le ficha BFA significa que le paga el banco malo? Tanto cobra el Rothschild que Goiri no quiere que le deje un agujero en el balance del banco bueno? :XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Feb 2014)

Las 20:00 

Preparen cohetes y material de protección

Vamoooos arrrrriba

Ayyyyygggg Donde andará MM, al menos daba pistas.

Quieren tirarlo con ganas... MArdito Soros


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Las 20:00
> 
> Preparen cohetes y material de protección
> 
> ...



Han hecho carpetas en la trinchera con su foto.


----------



## atman (19 Feb 2014)

QUe no sé si se han enterado de que Sports Illustrated ha mandado a Kate Upton a uno de esos vuelos que pretenden simular gravedad cero para una sesión de fotos.






La sesión me parece bastante mala... pero eggg que... oigan... ¿han visto usted la sección de videos? Tengo que reponer las existencias de sintron...


Kate Upton Video - Sports Illustrated Swimsuit 2014 - SI.com


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2014)

Uuuuuh


La minutas de la Fed destapan que hay división sobre la política monetaria - elEconomista.es


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Uuuuuh
> 
> 
> La minutas de la Fed destapan que hay división sobre la política monetaria - elEconomista.es



Tiran a dar. Estoes infierno


----------



## juanfer (19 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Uuuuuh
> 
> 
> La minutas de la Fed destapan que hay división sobre la política monetaria - elEconomista.es



Solo en nombrar que pueden quitar los estímulos, ......

Se pone interesante.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Lo que quita el largo en OLE te lo da el corto de Ebro
> 
> En que no se consuela es porque no quiere.



creo que Ebro rebota en breve. Está en el objetivo de la proyección. 1 eurito.



imtech ha cerrado los 2 gaps?


----------



## Robopoli (19 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> QUe no sé si se han enterado de que Sports Illustrated ha mandado a Kate Upton a uno de esos vuelos que pretenden simular gravedad cero para una sesión de fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mala?? Pero si mueve grácil y con una alegría que da gusto verla!! Yo me imagino ahí y veo complicado salir sin una costilla rota o algo peor. 
Por cierto, que salao el tío que le coloca las cazuelas 

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 21:08 ----------

También es increíble que después de meterse un buen guallazo lo primero que hace s colocarse las tetas! :XX:


----------



## Durmiente (19 Feb 2014)

No parece que la sangre americana esté llegando al río...


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2014)

Pus en ANR si lo parece, Cagonlaleche.... Vaya velotes rojos... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (19 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pus en ANR si lo parece, Cagonlaleche.... Vaya velotes rojos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Son velas sanas

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Me encanta que los planes salgan bien










Creo que no es necesario comentar. Fijarse bien en los níveles de la proyección de la caída entre los dos máximos


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2014)

Soros de mi vida


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> QUe no sé si se han enterado de que Sports Illustrated ha mandado a Kate Upton a uno de esos vuelos que pretenden simular gravedad cero para una sesión de fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poniendo el video a pantalla completa...8:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Feb 2014)

Los usanos han hecho lo que se suponía un velón especulativo alcista para cazar gacelas y en el dato de las minutas, pandoro que te crió.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Feb 2014)

pues soros si tenía razón al menos hoy....


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Feb 2014)

Con la bajadita del oro he puesto un stop ajustadito y me lo han saltado en pocos minutos. Algo le hemos sacado por lo menos.


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Feb 2014)

Menuda pupa. :´´´(


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Soros de mi vida



vete sacando los gif


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> vete sacando los gif


----------



## FranR (19 Feb 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> vete sacando los gif



El del coyote no anda muy lejos ::

Huele a pillada fuerte.


----------



## Topongo (19 Feb 2014)

Pero esto cae un 0,7 no?
Eso o se me va la pinza... 
Que tiempos aquellos los de los certificados. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2014)

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 22:01 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Menuda pupa. :´´´(



Te ha pillado el pajarito de Maduro...


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

y los 11.000 para cuándo?
Cierre en Wall Street: Dow Jones: -0,55%; S&P 500: -0,65%; Nasdaq: -0,82%


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Feb 2014)

Solaria se pone interesante:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2014)




----------



## Tono (19 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



este gif tiene un pedazo de falta de ortografía que hace llorar al mismo baby Jesus

No me preocupa lo que ha pasado en USA, Bankia llevará el IBEX arriba cueste lo que cueste.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

EBRO:


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El del coyote no anda muy lejos ::
> 
> Huele a pillada fuerte.



Fran has eliminado el blog?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Feb 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CAllz-dheoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2014)

Cómo véis Tubos Reunidos? Debería corregir un poco lo de hoy, no? Ha roto directriz bajista, muy importante. Digo de entrar cuando se apoye en ella


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Menudo owned me tengo que comer por mi análisis :: claro que es el riesgo de estos chicharros, que cualquier noticia tira el análisis técnico, fundamental y testicular por los suelos.
> 
> Al menos en Zeltia y en Tavex acerté bastante (ligera subida desde entonces pero lateral el primero, el segundo en el rango .28/.30, que por cierto, ayer lo rompió así que habría que haber entrado ayer ::



No lo tomes como una crítica. El que compra y vende es uno mismo y la gráfica es la que es (leer hacia la izquierda no es dificil, lanzar proyecciones hacia la derecha .... es por lo menos arriesgado), el atomarporculismo tras leer la noticia del cierre de la fábrica de Puertollano (el barco se hunde) es lo que hizo que las vendiera, lo de este subidón me huele a gato muerto pero .... ¿quien sabe?


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> No lo tomes como una crítica. El que compra y vende es uno mismo y la gráfica es la que es (leer hacia la izquierda no es dificil, lanzar proyecciones hacia la derecha .... es por lo menos arriesgado), el atomarporculismo tras leer la noticia del cierre de la fábrica de Puertollano (el barco se hunde) es lo que hizo que las vendiera, lo de este subidón me huele a gato muerto pero .... ¿quien sabe?



Aunque no me critiques tu lo hago yo, tengo que revisarlo porque algo pasé por alto.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Feb 2014)

A ver si mañana confirma la subida de hoy o vuelve. Mira cuando subió de los 30 céntimos.
Los chicharros son difíciles de pescar.

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 23:21 ----------

De como Pandoro te puede salvar la vida

Super Sexy Ab Thrust on Vimeo

Sacado de aquí, la policia de Jaca está prepará

Denuncian el uso de un v?deo er?tico en un curso m?dico de la Polic?a Nacional | Espa?a | EL MUNDO


----------



## sr.anus (19 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> yo solo soy una gacela, pero alguien que entienda de analisis tesnico, trading testicular me explique como se rompe un maximo de esos. Al primer toque las rompen? hay un periodo de acumulacion, se tiene que tener en cuenta el volumen? o de hecho existe tal resistencia o solo son magufadas?



nadie me respondio a mi duda gacelera :: pero vamos de superar los maximos hoy no...


----------



## musgooo (19 Feb 2014)

Pelotazo. Facebook ha comprado Whatsapp

Es oficial. Confirmado por Facebook y por Whatsapp

Facebook to Acquire WhatsApp - Facebook Newsroom

WhatsApp Blog

Les han dado 12 mil millones de dólares en acciones de Facebook, 4 mil millones en cash y 3 mil millones en acciones preferentes.

Fb cayendo un 3% en el after


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

otra que llevo y puede rebotar un poco, si no, fuera.


----------



## ponzi (20 Feb 2014)

Una cervecita???

Carlsberg +7'14%

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=CARLB:DC

[youtube]nRKZ2MVZhVA[/youtube]

Y mirar los retailers

Tesco1'84%,Morrison+4'90%,Kroger +3'11%,Whole foods 1'18%....Coach se ha quedado un poco rezagada -0'6%


----------



## alimon (20 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cómo véis Tubos Reunidos? Debería corregir un poco lo de hoy, no? Ha roto directriz bajista, muy importante. Digo de entrar cuando se apoye en ella



Perdón, por asuntos personales no he podido responder a caso nada estos días. Trg se me escapó la perra porque puso orden de compra a 1'72 y me toco los 1,73 pero no podía estar pendiente.

Ahora, disparada como esta, pues es lógico que corrija, y haga un pullback a la bajista rota. Yo pondría orden en 1,85/1,87 en esa zona.

Me fijaría también en TUB que debería acompañar el movimiento de su hermana. Siempre lo hace antes o después. En esta, tras salirme en 3,04 creo que corregirá 2,85 y reportará ahí, para romper resistencia igual que trg e irse hacia 3,25 en primera instacia.

Claro que el Ibex debe acompañar algo, sino estaremos laterales un tiempo en ambas.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2014 at 02:42 ----------

Aprovecho para decir que dejo ordenes si me llega la tesorería para Mapfre a 2,82/2,81 a ver si suena.

Luego me gusta bastante el análisis de Ebro de Ane, para un medio plazo creo que puede funcionar el soporte e irse arriba.

A deoleo la espero a 0,35 y dejaré orden seguro para mañana, aunque tiene su peligro.

Viscofan también la veo, esta en entrada, pero no me llega la pasta, hasta que las jodidas ezentis les de por despertar.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2014 at 02:43 ----------

Aprovecho para decir que dejo ordenes si me llega la tesorería para Mapfre a 2,82/2,81 a ver si suena.

Luego me gusta bastante el análisis de Ebro de Ane, para un medio plazo creo que puede funcionar el soporte e irse arriba.

A deoleo la espero a 0,35 y dejaré orden seguro para mañana, aunque tiene su peligro.

Viscofan también la veo, esta en entrada, pero no me llega la pasta, hasta que las jodidas ezentis les de por despertar.


----------



## Krim (20 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esto huele a gap al alza para mañana ienso:



¡¡Es usted jodidamente GRANDE!!


----------



## alimon (20 Feb 2014)

Definitivamente mañana ezentis debe iniciar el rebote o perderá la alcista principal que soporta el movimiento iniciado en verano. Hoy lo ha tocado y ha cerrado por encima. 

El problema es el resto de indicadores que ninguno da señal de ello. Volumen sigue siendo pórtico aunque hoy ha sido algo superior al de los últimos días.

De perder la alcista, pues ahí tenéis los finos en lo que puede parar, pero el 1,06 es lo mas probable.

Os recuerdo que el 28 de febrero presenta resultados.













Pd estoy con Tablet siento el tamaño de las imagenes


----------



## dalmore_12y (20 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias.... a ver como va el dia. Les sigo en sus comentarios...


----------



## Durmiente (20 Feb 2014)

Pues tiene mala pinta el día....


----------



## sr.anus (20 Feb 2014)

Guanos dias!








ya saco a nuestra mascota



a por el gap alcistah...


----------



## amago45 (20 Feb 2014)

Los futuros, vienen rojitos pero poco ... ...
Stock Futures | World Indices Futures

JL Cava ... 
Por el momento, vamos a considerar como escenario más probable que el IBEX se dirija hoy de nuevo a la zona 9.980-9-950. 

La perforación del 9.950 sería un signo claramente bajista.


----------



## Tono (20 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.

Los futuros al contado están un poco más rojos Amago.
Aunque si las cerveceras suben sus ventas a nivel mundial estamos ante un claro signo de recuperación.

no veo tan clara la borrasca de guano, igual se queda todo en unos ligeros chubascos mañaneros.

Teniendo en cuenta que Barsa y Atlético están a un paso de la de la siguiente fase de la Champions (el Madrid es mejor que no se clasifique para que no nos cojan tirria los europeos, tampoco hay que abusar ) y que hoy hay subasta de deuda con la prima en mínimos se puede ser optimistas

Si tiran Bankia y Sacyr y TEF empieza a despertar se podrían aguantar los 10000 en el primer envite.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

japon -2%

hola y eso




ezentis ayer entró mucho volumen y dejó una vela de fon de caída, si no responde a ella como dice alimon, fuera


----------



## amago45 (20 Feb 2014)

Resultados 2013 DIA 
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={e6b990ac-78af-4ed3-8638-bd4154625e63}


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

a royal imtech igual le queda un empujoncito ralphiano todavía, y justo se ha quedado sin cerrar los 2 gaps.

1,83? 1,855?





DIA:
EMERGENTES(EURm)
4T2012 4T2013 INC INC a divisa constante 
781,3 811,0 3,8% 25,9%


alimon, ebro puede caer un poco más, no tengas prisa, entre 15,05-15-20
en mi popinión



Sobre la discusión de DANONE de hace unos días:
Danone anuncia 1ª caída anual de ganacias en más de una década(-7,6% por acción)


----------



## Tono (20 Feb 2014)

Abrimos a lo grande.
Mierda pa tós menos para sacyr.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

Prosegur ha perdido la directriz? Confirma el HCH?


----------



## sr.anus (20 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> En mi gacela sistema veo los 98xx....



EN mi gacela sistema veo los 97xx:: menos mal que me salto el sl de san, pero tengo tef y provisiones de hemoal


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Feb 2014)

¿que hace el Cava con el de los chunguitos en la bolsa? ::







Parece que mis Zeltias quieren aguantar...


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> EN mi gacela sistema veo los 97xx:: menos mal que me salto el sl de san, pero tengo tef y provisiones de hemoal



Perder 9800 es romper la directriz


vamos repsol!! hasta los 18,05 por lo menos! go go go!

Edito, fuera en 17,90; un mísero 2,3% que viendo como está todo va a ser lo mejor de la semana junto con la venta ayer de matildes...


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Feb 2014)

Bertokkkkk diga algo


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Bertokkkkk diga algo




Alemania: PMI manufacturero (feb): 54,7; est.: 56,3; ant.: 54,3


----------



## Tono (20 Feb 2014)

Velotes rojos mañaneros para desplumar los SL y de nuevo al tajo para romper los 10000.

Lo de siempre. 




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿que hace el Cava con el de los chunguitos en la bolsa? ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ven sanotes, de los que van juntos al puticlub.

No dan el perfil de actores principales en El lobo de Wall Street, más bien parecen traders sacados de una peli de Almodóvar.

Me voy a hacer la calle.
Cuiden el patio.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Velotes rojos mañaneros para desplumar los SL y de nuevo al tajo para romper los 10000.
> 
> Lo de siempre.
> 
> ...










He entrado en ZOT. A ver si por fin una compra es buena esta semana...


----------



## inversobres (20 Feb 2014)

Que mala es la confianza, y no te digo nada el saberse lo mojó.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2014 at 09:43 ----------

Fran, has chapado el blog??


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Feb 2014)

Zeltia sa 2,42% 2,7550	

Hoy bailo la conga aunque sea solo...


----------



## Topongo (20 Feb 2014)

En Bkia locomotora de Ralph y del mundo conocido ya estamos en verde...


----------



## Xiux (20 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En Bkia locomotora de Ralph y del mundo conocido ya estamos en verde...



Hoy a por el 1,6! 

Esta acción tiene combustible de avión


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2014)




----------



## Topongo (20 Feb 2014)

Bufff los que esten en SAb, ojito que anda tonteando con el 2,30


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

creo que sobran comentarios
o para arriba a partir de mañana mismo, o guanazo.


como pista, que no hay volumen apenas ienso:


esto para nam:

Italia: pedidos industriales A/A (dic): 1,9%; ant.: 3%
Italia: ventas industriales A/A (dic): -0,6%; ant.: 0,4%


----------



## paulistano (20 Feb 2014)

Pirata no le pilloienso:

Las bankias se crian solas, en cambio las imtech necesitan un emoujon....hacia arriba, claro......amos coño!!

Y buenos dias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2014)

Pau, los bitcochos, los bitcochos are dead!



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## paulistano (20 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pau, los bitcochos, los bitcochos are dead!
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Bitcoins??

He mirado noticias sobre ellos y al reves, israel los va a regularizar y en seattle pondrán cajeros....


Si te refieres a los bitcoins, habla con max keiser, los ve en cinco cifras en unos años:Baile:


Otra cosa es que te hayas zampado un kilo bizcochos....que son hidratos, hay que quemarlos!!:bla:


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2014)

...mientras que Rusia los ha prohibido. Y lo de Israel está por ver como queda... Lo de los cajeros.... lo que yo he leido es que eran dos cajeros... dos... si es en Seattle... imaginese dos para toda la ciudad... que Seattle no es Alcorcón...

Nada que suba y baje un 10 o un 20% día sí día tambien debería ser objeto siquiera de discusión...


----------



## paulistano (20 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> ...mientras que Rusia los ha prohibido. Y lo de Israel está por ver como queda... Lo de los cajeros.... lo que yo he leido es que eran dos cajeros... dos... si es en Seattle... imaginese dos para toda la ciudad... que Seattle no es Alcorcón...




Por algo se empieza, digo yo8:

Y no los defiendo, los considero aire, pero todo esta por ver


----------



## Xiux (20 Feb 2014)

Eon ya en verde, Fcc sigue floja 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

VAya oxtión en el POP 5,00 y -5%

Ha roto su directriz que pasa por 5,12. Si no los recupera...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2014)

Es momento de que Pepon tire de cartera y empiece un reversal win, win...

Vamos Rafa!!...digo, Pepon


----------



## ... (20 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Resultados 2013 DIA
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={e6b990ac-78af-4ed3-8638-bd4154625e63}



Lo que ha animado el valor, del cual ya me he salido en verde :Baile:


----------



## Topongo (20 Feb 2014)

SAb se puede ir en unas cuantas sesiones al 2,15... y ahí rebotar... o ...


----------



## napartarra (20 Feb 2014)

Espero que SAB y MAP solo estén barriendo SL, ingenuo de mi.


----------



## Namreir (20 Feb 2014)

Kutxabank vende Zeltia con enormes minusvalias:

Kutxabank vende Zeltia con una prima del 12,5% . El Correo

Pagaron un 11,1 por esas acciones en 2001 y ahora estan a 2,5:

La Kutxa compra un 1,5% de Zeltia por 33,3 millones de euros







¿Estaba provisionado?

¿Y donde esta la CNMV protegiendo a los pequeños inversores?


----------



## ... (20 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Zeltia sa 2,42% 2,7550
> 
> Hoy bailo la conga aunque sea solo...



No, no estás solo. Por eso le pedí el análisis a Hannibal hace unos días. Las tengo para medio-largo plazo y con paciencia creo que saldrá bien la jugada.


----------



## xavigomis (20 Feb 2014)

Cargadas unas cuantas Portugal Telecom... 4.000 a 3,155 (las vendí hace unos días en 3,45) 

Sólo falta q Paramés compre Alstom y ya soy como Bestinver.


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2014)

Buenos días y tal

ayer cuando saqué a este







Los gordos salieron por patas, metieron peticiones bien arriba y la trampa estaba montada. Subieron pequeños y medianos (los menos), y se llevaron el gap de esta mañana, unas cuantas posiciones saltadas y algunos culos escocidos.

Salsa de gacela al gusto.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

PRISA levanta, pero mientras no entrevolumen y no supere los 0,41, ni con un palo.

Tiene pinta que el cuidata la levanta justo cuando pierde la directriz. En 2-3 días salimos de dudas 

Yo por si acaso meto una orden cerca del 0,38  para la semana que viene


----------



## napartarra (20 Feb 2014)

oiga, su blog?

ha sido nacionalizado?
lo han pasado al banco malo?


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Feb 2014)

¿Alguna noticia que justifique lo de Prisa?


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Feb 2014)

, El País señala que Bankia ha salvado 5.250 millones en capital por el decreto de los activos fiscales.

Esto será bueno para bankia, no???


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Alguna noticia que justifique lo de Prisa?



pues que se caía y lo levanta a 0,41

ahora te cuelgo un gráfico trampa


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> oiga, su blog?
> 
> ha sido nacionalizado?
> lo han pasado al banco malo?



En obras, tengo unas obligaciones-viaje-mudanza y lo quiero dejar más o menos preparado.


----------



## napartarra (20 Feb 2014)

No serán obras por un virus?
Me preocupa Ud.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> oiga, su blog?
> 
> ha sido nacionalizado?
> lo han pasado al banco malo?



Fue devorado por una manada de leoncios, el páramo quedo desierto, ningún pajarillo osaba romper el silencio con sus trinos.

Edito, yo poniendo poesia y total son obras


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Fue devorado por una manada de leoncios, el páramo quedo desierto, ningún pajarillo osaba romper el silencio con sus trinos.
> 
> Edito, yo poniendo poesia y total son obras



Ayer los leoncios se quedaron sin probar mi carne trémula, :: Por una vez el sistema acierta y dijo fuera; me lo decía para salvar mis jóvenes posaderas.


----------



## napartarra (20 Feb 2014)

Cito a San Ignacio y digo: "En tiempos de quebranza, no hacer mudanza".


----------



## davinci (20 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Alguna noticia que justifique lo de Prisa?



La única noticia es que no hay noticias, y todos los que van dentro andan a la espera de que algo suceda. Si sucede, chupinazo; si no... ¿terminarán aburriéndose?


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

En BIO a 0,85 ha tocado. Supongo que los de chicharros.info se iran en estampida o algo

tiene pinta de que no se va a detener estos días por los indicadores


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> ...mientras que Rusia los ha prohibido. Y lo de Israel está por ver como queda... Lo de los cajeros.... lo que yo he leido es que eran dos cajeros... dos... si es en Seattle... imaginese dos para toda la ciudad... que Seattle no es Alcorcón...
> 
> Nada que suba y baje un 10 o un 20% día sí día tambien debería ser objeto siquiera de discusión...



En un dia..... en minutos niño, en minutos!

China creo que tb lo ha prohibido.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En un dia..... en minutos niño, en minutos!
> 
> China creo que tb lo ha prohibido.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Se de un amiguete que se metió en ese negocio, y me decía que iba a desplumar a todo el que creyera que eso era serio. :XX:

Y es de los que mueve mucha pasta...


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Feb 2014)

¿Como se sube un gif?

He visto un oso invernal tocando la guitarra ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Se de un amiguete que se metió en ese negocio, y me decía que iba a desplumar a todo el que creyera que eso era serio. :XX:
> 
> Y es de los que mueve mucha pasta...



caracoles?


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> caracoles?



El otro, tumbonas man (creo que dejó hasta algún post en el hilo) ::

Pirata me piro allí donde dicen que está la mejor carne del mundo (y no piensen en carne en barra), que me trasladan a la media naranja y ya he encontrado también ocupaciones por allá. Mínimo 6 meses...

Trataré de mantener blog.....


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2014)

Lo mejor del Bitcoin es no necesitas ni chartismo ni fundamentales. bastante con que se gripe uno de los servidores y ale! a la mierda... y ya si te vienen con ataques DdoS y similares pues... en serio hay que estar mu loco...

Y Max Keiser confia tanto en Bitcoin... que se ha sacado su propia cripto moneda... Maxcoin... un cachondeo... hablando de Max... me gustará ver como resuelve el tema de que Rusia, su patronsito, aunque sea a tiempo parcial, haya prohibido esas monedas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El otro, tumbonas man (creo que dejó hasta algún post en el hilo) ::
> 
> Pirata me piro allí donde dicen que está la mejor carne del mundo (y no piensen en carne en barra), que me trasladan a la media naranja y ya he encontrado también ocupaciones por allá. Mínimo 6 meses...
> 
> Trataré de mantener blog.....



Bufff le van a poner la cabeza como un bombo.... suerte a los dos. :rolleye:


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El otro, tumbonas man (creo que dejó hasta algún post en el hilo) ::
> 
> Pirata me piro allí donde dicen que está la mejor carne del mundo (y no piensen en carne en barra), que me trasladan a la media naranja y ya he encontrado también ocupaciones por allá. Mínimo 6 meses...
> 
> Trataré de mantener blog.....



:´´´(

Envíe noticias, no deje de postear, ni de subir gifsss

Es usted importante en este hilo


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El otro, tumbonas man (creo que dejó hasta algún post en el hilo) ::
> 
> Pirata me piro allí donde dicen que está la mejor carne del mundo (y no piensen en carne en barra), que me trasladan a la media naranja y ya he encontrado también ocupaciones por allá. Mínimo 6 meses...
> 
> Trataré de mantener blog.....



Cordillera Cantabria o ConoSur?


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El otro, tumbonas man (creo que dejó hasta algún post en el hilo) ::
> 
> Pirata me piro allí donde dicen que está *la mejor carne del mundo* (y no piensen en carne en barra), que me trasladan a la media naranja y ya he encontrado también ocupaciones por allá. Mínimo 6 meses...
> 
> Trataré de mantener blog.....



Bueno al menos son los 6 meses de verano, que en invierno en León hace algo más que fresquito...


----------



## napartarra (20 Feb 2014)

Bitcoins en la segunda semana de febrero perdió el 50%.

Bankia está que no la conozco y SAB por los 2,29.


----------



## inversobres (20 Feb 2014)

A veces veo verdes.

Dos dias con la misma cantinela y la peña sigue picando. Vencimiento arriba, si o si.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2014 at 11:32 ----------

Si pasamos los 10.000 y ya veremos la reaccion. Tiene pinta de cohetazo.


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (20 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El otro, tumbonas man (creo que dejó hasta algún post en el hilo) ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Suerte, y no se olvide de nosotros. Todavía quedan muchas cosas por ver aquí: BAnkia a 100€, el Big Guano, brrrrutales rrrralllys cantados en directo por el jato...


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2014)

Dejo niveles y les dejo

Niveles 20 de febrero
Jornada trampa la de ayer, dejando señales alcistas en la última hora de sesión. El cierre se produjo por debajo del nivel de giro 9.058 y con señales claras de no entrar en largo.


Niveles hoy:
CP 10.060-9.958

Escapada bajista: 9.928-9.850 y los famosos 9.7xx

Alcista 10.148 que ha formado nivel a medio (resistencia fuerte, que superada puede ser el final de la corrección, que debe seguir unos días)

Frío frío, el pirata si sabe por donde van los tiros. (no se preocupe me he buscado formas de dejar el estresssss de lado, traje de tuno y de saltimbanqui a parque España)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2014)

bitcoños, 15 min -35%

:XX:

fin del offtopic


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

Alimon:
Ebro ahora mismo da ciclo sincronizado de salida (de momento): cruce al alza de macd y rsi supera el 30. En velas de 15 y 30 minutos. Vamonoooooooooos

Pero con precaución, claro 



Imtech que no supera los máximos de ayer ni cierra gaps... no pinta muy bien


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Feb 2014)

¿Alguien es "inversor a largo" en bankia? Hable con Montoro

Guía para que los preferentistas de Bankia mejoren su factura fiscal | Mercados | Cinco Días

Ojito con el mes de mayo.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (20 Feb 2014)

Duro ha recortado bastante desde principio de año, cómo la veis para entrar a medio plazo?

Duro Felguera formaliza el contrato para construir una central de ciclo combinado en Argelia por 544 millones


----------



## juanfer (20 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Lo mejor del Bitcoin es no necesitas ni chartismo ni fundamentales. bastante con que se gripe uno de los servidores y ale! a la mierda... y ya si te vienen con ataques DdoS y similares pues... en serio hay que estar mu loco...
> 
> Y Max Keiser confia tanto en Bitcoin... que se ha sacado su propia cripto moneda... Maxcoin... un cachondeo... hablando de Max... me gustará ver como resuelve el tema de que Rusia, su patronsito, aunque sea a tiempo parcial, haya prohibido esas monedas...



Alguien del foro no me acuerdo quien dijo que Max Keiser iba cargado de bitcoins, y lo único que hace es darle propaganda aunque ahora promociona sus criptomoneda y todo lo que sean criptomonedas.


----------



## Bronx (20 Feb 2014)

*Fcc*

Cómo veis FCC?

PS. Vaya mierda de guano!!! esto no es guano ni es na.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

Bronx dijo:


> Cómo veis FCC?
> 
> PS. Vaya mierda de guano!!! esto no es guano ni es na.



Si USA se va a buscar soporte para rebote posterior para atacar máximos, hoy debería bajar -1% durante la sesión



Entre volumen a PRISA. Están los de chicharros ahí? Si rompe todo puede ser, pero dudo.


----------



## napartarra (20 Feb 2014)

BANKIA: El *24 de mayo* 2014 va a ser día de venta, porque a partir de ese día los accionistas podrán vender beneficiandose de la nueva tributación.


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2014)

Ah! Usted va al sitio de donde traen la carne (al menos parte) que se come en El Capricho de León.


----------



## Topongo (20 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> BANKIA: El *24 de mayo* 2014 va a ser día de venta, porque a partir de ese día los accionistas podrán vender beneficiandose de la nueva tributación.



No creo que eso afecte en gran medida a la cotización de BKIA, los que quisieron ya salieron cuando toco el 1,3 y si están dentro no creo que sea por el cambio de tributación.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...eva-5-anos-reduciendo-inversiones-espana.html


----------



## Xiux (20 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No creo que eso afecte en gran medida a la cotización de BKIA, los que quisieron ya salieron cuando toco el 1,3 y si están dentro no creo que sea por el cambio de tributación.



Creo lo mismo, no pienso que los tan deseosos de recuperar su money se percatarán del tema impositivo...


----------



## Hannibal (20 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



¡Ahora con sabor a plutonio!:XX:


----------



## Tono (20 Feb 2014)

La mejor carne del mundo se come en Galicia y más concretamente aquí








(y el mejor marisco y pulpo... y de vinos qué decir...) 

No digo que en León no se coma muy buena carne, soy maragato de nacimiento y con media familia allí, pero como en Galicia no. :no::no:

Por lo demás atraco amano armada de SL a la mañana y ahora por la tarde a dejar todo niquelado de nuevo. Igual que ayer.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> La mejor carne del mundo se come en Galicia y más concretamente aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, bueno.... Las vaquitas del Pirineo no viven mal 

Que quiere usted decir del SP? Que lo de ayer fue una broma y hoy rompe máximos ?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (20 Feb 2014)

Me faltan 1 hora y 30 minutos para salir.... Hasta luegorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr







Tono dijo:


> La mejor carne del mundo se come en Galicia y más concretamente aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tono (20 Feb 2014)

Hablo del IBEX Ajetreo. Yo no me atrevo a cruzar el charco.

pero sí, todo tiene más pinta de irse arriba que de que ocurra un apocalipsis. Las grandes empresas se siguen forrando y la liquidez de momento es infinita.
Si se cae es por vicio y porque apetece algo de sado de vez en cuando.

Aquí nos veremos Sr. Político.


----------



## SPK (20 Feb 2014)

Estoy en proceso de orientar la cartera al muy largo plazo y a cobrar dividendos,así que como no me fío de Acciona la suelto a 55,7 después de haberme comido una bajada fuerte.Ya pueden ir comprando que vendiendo yo se pone a 100 en nada::


----------



## Tono (20 Feb 2014)

*La autopista de Ferrovial en Canadá gana 165,2 millones en 2013, un 42,6% más*



> La autopista 407 International de Toronto (Canadá), controlada por Ferrovial, cerró el ejercicio 2013 con un beneficio de 248,7 millones de dólares canadienses (unos 165,2 millones de euros), lo que supone un incremento del 42,6% respecto al año anterior.



Economía/Empresas.- La autopista de Ferrovial en Canadá gana 165,2 millones en 2013, un 42,6% más


ojo a Bankiaaaaaa


----------



## Hannibal (20 Feb 2014)

Vaya, ahora que parecía que bankia empezaba a despegar...






Suerte por la Argentina, Franr! ¿Cómo es posible que nadie haya nombrado este pais aún hablando de carne? ::


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Vaya, ahora que parecía que bankia empezaba a despegar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, por obvio. Si nombramos Argentina se acabo la adivinanza


----------



## Hannibal (20 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hombre, por obvio. Si nombramos Argentina se acabo la adivinanza



Para Tono la respuesta obvia era Galicia. De todas formas, en todo el noroeste del país hay unas carnes estupendas  

Dejo imagen de Inditex analziado por Cabrero en eleconomista; según él podríamos ver ITX probando los 100. Sería una gran oportunidad ienso:


----------



## Tono (20 Feb 2014)

pos yo creo que es Brasil

y que la carne de la que habla es otra


----------



## napartarra (20 Feb 2014)

Sigo en la de siempre, sigo comprando mediomal,
.... pero a la hora de vender soy la peste en verso.

Si al final perderé dinero con BANKIA y todo.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Sigo en la de siempre, sigo comprando mediomal,
> .... pero a la hora de vender soy la peste en verso.
> 
> Si al final perderé dinero con BANKIA y todo.



Calma, cuando esto pase y veamos bankia mínimo a 2 merkels, los que se hayan quedado fuera pensarán:" con lo obvio que era que a los políticos les interesaba que subiera la cotización, ¿cómo fui tan tonto de no entrar?"

A toro pasado todo se ve más fácil, claro. Pero si pensamos fríamente, ahora es algo bastante obvio para mí. Fue obvio que subiera hasta 1,35 (y me perdi casi toda la subida) y ahora es obvio que hasta los 2, para no arriesgarme demasiado, subirá también. Lo que pasa es que los leoncios juegan siempre con ese miedo del pequeño inversor de que un viernes haya un corralito, de que Bankia tenga que pagar tropocientos millones de preferentes, que si vendemos un 5% de bankia a un precio inferior de mercado... ojo, que esto es como el cuento del lobo y alguna vez nos puede pillar, por supuesto. Pero hay que estar dispuesto a correr el riesgo y no llorar después.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hablo del IBEX Ajetreo. Yo no me atrevo a cruzar el charco.
> 
> pero sí, todo tiene más pinta de irse arriba que de que ocurra un apocalipsis. *Las grandes empresas se siguen forrando y la liquidez de momento es infinita.*
> Si se cae es por vicio y porque apetece algo de sado de vez en cuando.
> ...



Y la deuda de estas sigue creciendo.....sky is the limit!!!


----------



## Tono (20 Feb 2014)

It's healthy debt

as the saying goes:

The more the debt the greater the country

Futuros USA casi en verde.


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> La mejor carne del mundo se come en Galicia y más concretamente aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...





De la Maragatería, poco, si acaso la forma de comer el cocido. (Y los hojaldres).
Nada como el chuletón de Ávila. Aunque algo ví en la tele de un ganadero de Burgos que criaba bueyes de Kobe.

Pepón viene en Testalextric 
Yahoo! Finanzas

Y es que ¿a quien no se le ha quemao algo?
Porsche retira todos los 911 GT3 vendidos este año tras incendiarse dos unidades - Ecomotor.es

Sigo sin saber subir gif.


----------



## docjones (20 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Para Tono la respuesta obvia era Galicia. De todas formas, en todo el noroeste del país hay unas carnes estupendas
> 
> Dejo imagen de Inditex analziado por Cabrero en eleconomista; según él podríamos ver ITX probando los 100. Sería una gran oportunidad ienso:



Lo mismo dijo David Galán ayer. En Gestiona Radio comentaban que esperaban un split para darle mayor recorrido, que a 120 ya se percibía como muy cara.


----------



## amago45 (20 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Sigo sin saber subir gif.



Pega la dirección web del gif entre estos dos comandos





Debería valer


----------



## Robopoli (20 Feb 2014)

No veo nada claro que acabe verde el SP ienso:
No hay ningún indicador macro bueno ahora mismo. 
Lo único que puede influir un poco es el CPI que lo dan a las 14:30 pero aún así....


----------



## Hannibal (20 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Pega la dirección web del gif entre estos dos comandos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que se refiere al avatar de usuario  debe hacerlo desde esta página y enlazar a la dirección de la imagen o bien cargarlo desde el PC.: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/profile.php?do=editavatar

---------- Post added 20-feb-2014 at 13:32 ----------




docjones dijo:


> Lo mismo dijo David Galán ayer. En Gestiona Radio comentaban que esperaban un split para darle mayor recorrido, que a 120 ya se percibía como muy cara.



En caso de split supongo que convendría entrar antes del mismo, ¿verdad? ienso:


----------



## bertok (20 Feb 2014)

SPK dijo:


> Estoy en proceso de orientar la cartera al muy largo plazo y a cobrar dividendos,así que como no me fío de Acciona la suelto a 55,7 después de haberme comido una bajada fuerte.Ya pueden ir comprando que vendiendo yo se pone a 100 en nada::



Las expectativas de retorno de las bolsas en la próxima década son muy bajas. No recuerdo el dato exacto pero debe andar cerca del 1% anualizado ..... y eso que nunca dirán que dará retornos negativos.

Lo que quieren decir es que estamos en la parte alta del ciclo con miras al largo plazo.

En estos niveles, el chicharreo a corto es peligroso pero puede ser rentable. Sin embargo, la cartera a largo plazo a estos niveles es un suicidio.


----------



## napartarra (20 Feb 2014)

Espero que todo quede en un susto.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Feb 2014)

Bonito leñazo de BME y Bankinter.... 
O mucho cambia la tarde o se va a poner esto divertido.


----------



## bertok (20 Feb 2014)

El carbón usano en el corto puede dar alegrías.

En ANR el nivel de los 6 leuros a inicios de Marzo es un nivel muy clave.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Feb 2014)

Parece que los datos del CPI y empleo usanos están más o menos dentro de lo esperado por los analistas. No hay grandes alegrías pero tampoco ninguna debacle.
Esto quiere decir que a partir de este momento las bolsas usanas y las del resto del mundo pueden subir, bajar o hacer todo lo contrario :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Don Pedro (20 Feb 2014)

Buenos días,

Parece que Cebrian ha llamado a su primo de zumosol

http://www.elconfidencial.com/comunicacion/2014-02-18/cebrian-acude-a-millonarios-mexicanos-para-blindar-un-nucleo-duro-en-el-grupo-prisa_90709/

Y Al Jazeera ha salido de compras

http://www.elconfidencialdigital.com/medios/Jazeera-papeles-Prisa-TV-Digital_0_2220977902.html



pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Alguna noticia que justifique lo de Prisa?


----------



## Tono (20 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bonito leñazo de BME y Bankinter....
> O mucho cambia la tarde o se va a poner esto divertido.



Curioso, en dos valores que por fundamental no tendrían porque sufrir.
Posiciones cortas en valores que volverán a su sitio o subirán sin problemas después.
En BME, creo que fue Ponzi quien las colgó el otro día, eran un buen puñado de acciones.
Son las costumbres de los leoncios y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## hombre-mosca (20 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Eon ya en verde, Fcc sigue floja
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno que le respondo y agarrese los machos que esto es largo.
Sr. Chinito, tenia que haberse puesto los Dodotis de combate, parece que nos deja solos en eon.

Primero el rollo, abajo del todo la explicacion ....

-----------------------------

Informes anuales:

RWE: 04.03.2014
EON: 12.03.2014

-----------------------------

Börsen-Zeitung, 29.1.2014

ak Düsseldorf - Der Essener RWE-Konzern steht vor dem ersten Nettoverlust 
in der Unternehmensgeschichte. Der zweitgrößte deutsche Energieversorger hat im vierten Quartal 2013 
einen zusätzlichen Bedarf an Wertberichtigungen von 3,3 Mrd. Euro identifiziert. 
Die tiefe Krise der konventionellen Stromerzeugung wirkt sich immer stärker im Abschluss aus. 
"In ganz Europa stehen derzeit vor allem Erdgas- und Steinkohlekapazitäten unter einem 
hohen wirtschaftlichen Druck", sagte Konzernchef Peter Terium. 
Die Abschreibungen betreffen vor allem junge Kraftwerke in den Niederlanden und Großbritannien. 
Deren Ertragslage ist durch die Überkapazitäten angesichts des rasanten Wachstums erneuerbarer 
Energien viel schwächer als geplant.

Die im September angekündigte Dividende von 1 Euro für das Geschäftsjahr 2013 - 
eine Halbierung im Vergleich zur Vorperiode - will RWE aber zahlen. 
Die Ausschüttung orientiert sich am nachhaltigen Nettoergebnis, 
das ohne Einmaleffekte weiterhin mit rund 2,4 Mrd. Euro angesetzt wird.

-----------------------------

Donnerstag, 30. Januar 2014

Der Energiekonzern E.ON hat seine Ergebnisprognose für das vergangene Jahr wohl erreicht. 
Der größte deutsche Versorger bezifferte in einer Präsentation den für 2013 erwarteten Gewinn 
vor Zinsen, Steuern und Abschreibungen (Ebitda) erneut auf 9,2 bis 9,3 Milliarden Euro.

Nach Einbußen im Stromgeschäft hatte Vorstandschef Johannes Teyssen im Herbst die Prognose 
für das Betriebsergebnis auf diesen Wert gesenkt, nachdem er zuvor bis zu 500 Millionen Euro mehr 
in Aussicht gestellt hatte. 2012 hatte E.ON noch ein Ebitda von 10,8 Milliarden Euro erzielt.

Der Versorger legt seinen Bericht für das Geschäftsjahr 2013 am 12. März vor. 
Im Gegensatz zum Konkurrenten RWE sehen die Düsseldorfer nach eigenen Angaben bei ihren Gas- 
und Kohlekraftwerken derzeit keinen Abschreibungsbedarf. 
Viele konventionelle Kraftwerke sind nach Angaben ihrer Betreiber wegen der Konkurrenz 
durch den in Deutschland vorrangig eingespeisten Ökostrom und dem Verfall der 
Strom-Großhandelspreise nicht mehr profitabel. 
E.ON und RWE legen deshalb reihenweise Kraftwerke still.

RWE hatte zu Wochenbeginn mitgeteilt, auf Kohle- und Gaskraftwerke 3,3 Milliarden Euro abzuschreiben. 
RWE bekräftigte seine Prognose, wonach das Ebitda 2013 etwa neun Milliarden Euro betragen soll. 
Unter dem Strich droht dem Versorger jedoch ein Verlust.

RWE räumte zwar ein, dass die Abschreibungen das Nettoergebnis verringern würden, 
machte jedoch keine genauen Angaben. 
Equinet-Analyst Michael Schäfer schätzt den Verlust auf rund eine Milliarde Euro. 
RWE legt seine Zahlen am 4. März vor.

-----------------------------

19. Februar 2014 

Daher werden die Anleger verstärkt auf die Veröffentlichung der Geschäftsberichte 
am 4. März bei RWE und am 12. März im Fall von E.ON schauen. 
Wenigstens darf gehofft werden, dass sowohl E.ON als auch RWE mit den jüngsten Schreckensmeldungen 
bereits mit den schlimmsten Nachrichten an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen sind. 
Ganz bestimmt dürften beide Unternehmen ihre Forderungen an die Politik bekräftigen, 
zukünftig für eine angemessene Vergütung


-----------------------------

La explicacion/analisis/cuento chino del abuelo:

RWE que era la niña fea de las dos, suelta que tiene que hacer povisiones de 3,3 Millard. y se va a perdidas (por primera vez en su historia), incluso el consejo pide que puedan ampliar capital.

EON, muy rapidamene reacciona y dice que ellos no (aqui se juegan sus puestos los jefes, por lo que espero que si las hay, seran minimas).

RWE rompe la correlacion 1/2 con EON en cotizacion, y con una figura propicia en AT han metido gacelas hasta arriba, pero hasta arriba. En EON todo esta muy pero que muy controlado.

Tenga cuidado con la fecha de presentacion de resultados de RWE 04.03.2014 porque le van a hacer un buen roto y espero que a EON tambien.

Espero que antes de esa fecha suban Eon a 14,4-14,8 le den un buen bajon hasta aprox. 13,9x y luego con la presentacion de resultados de Eon la suban reequilibrando la correlacion con RWE ... Lo pueden mandar a 16 tranquilamente.

RWE: -> va hacia dividendo Est. 1 EUR a -> div real 0,5 EUR
EON: -> va hacia dividendo Est. 0,6 EUR a -> div real 0,8 EUR.

En 14,4-14,6 rebajare 1/3 mi posicion y en una cosa como 13,9x 14,0x recolocare.

A parte de eso hoy en 13,85 hasta 14,00 a un leoncio se le ha puesto mala uva. Y tiene dinero ...

PD: Lo del 19.02 lo he puesto porque parece que el que lo escribio estaba llorando cuando lo hacia... peor no puede ir mwahhhhhhhhh

PD2: Cumplo 1 EUR en mi megaposicion y sigo en la poltrona.
PD3: 1744-1844 JUUUUUAAAAAASSSSSSSS. Hacia años que se no se me ponia tan DXXa.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Curioso, en dos valores que por fundamental no tendrían porque sufrir.
> Posiciones cortas en valores que volverán a su sitio o subirán sin problemas después.
> En BME, creo que fue Ponzi quien las colgó el otro día, eran un buen puñado de acciones.
> Son las costumbres de los leoncios y hay que respetarlas.



En BME tampoco es un guanazo serio. Ha estado muchos días en estos niveles de 29.6x ó 29.7x y las manos fuertes siguen dentro. Que nadie espere ver a BME en 24 porque de momento ni mucho menos.

Dicho esto seguro que ahor pierde un 10% :XX:


----------



## Chila (20 Feb 2014)

Menuda limpia han pegado en bio a mitad de mañana.
Buena señal en principio.


----------



## amago45 (20 Feb 2014)

¿Qué habéis tocado? ¿Futuros usanos 'al contado' en verde?


----------



## Xiux (20 Feb 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Bueno que le respondo y agarrese los machos que esto es largo.
> Sr. Chinito, tenia que haberse puesto los Dodotis de combate, parece que nos deja solos en eon.
> 
> Primero el rollo, abajo del todo la explicacion ....
> ...



Pues si, nos hemos quedado solos, esta es mi segunda entrada en este bicho, la anterior en poco tiempo un 5% de un paquetón, esta vez estoy aguantando mas y voy por un 6% hoy.

Gracias por su gran trabajo


----------



## Namreir (20 Feb 2014)

Me esta gustando la semana, no esta nada mal para ser la tercera semana de febrero.


----------



## inversobres (20 Feb 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Me esta gustando la semana, no esta nada mal para ser la tercera semana de febrero.



Ni para ser la penultima de febrero y la segunda antes de marxo.


La confianza que mala es:Aplauso:.

Ese cierre verde y vuelta a por los 200.


----------



## hombre-mosca (20 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Pues si, nos hemos quedado solos, esta es mi segunda entrada en este bicho, la anterior en poco tiempo un 5% de un paquetón, esta vez estoy aguantando mas y voy por un 6% hoy.
> 
> Gracias por su gran trabajo



Solo una cosa... 

Fijese bien, porque lo puede ver en las ultimas 3 veces que lo han hecho:

1 - El SP pega un bajon de ultima hora forzando un gap en DAX (>0,5% o mas cuanto mas grande mejor).
2 - Las "energeticas" se van "un poco" mas abajo que la media
3-- Cada recuperacion es "sobre-proporcional" cada 0,1% de DAX aprox 0,3% energeticas.
3 - Cuando el DAX va a la parte superir de esa banda, RWE y EON corrigen minimo o plano. La mayoria de las veces marcan figuras AT de corto.
4- vaya a punto 2.-
5- La correccion final desde minimos es x3 x4 del indice.

FIN.

le ha gustado?


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Feb 2014)

mama mía Tesla.....


----------



## bertok (20 Feb 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mama mía Tesla.....



En apenas 15 minutos ha movido 1.000 millones de $.

Cotiza a 24B$

Está al mismo nivel de lo que vimos en su día en el LotoNasdaq en 2001.


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Pega la dirección web del gif entre estos dos comandos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que no tengo la dirección web.

Hannibal son los gif los traso de subir por "gestionar archivos adjuntos y por el tamaño no me deja, las fotos y el avatar ya se.


NO, no se.


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Feb 2014)

Menuda campeona testalextric


----------



## napartarra (20 Feb 2014)

Esa remontada del SAB to wapa desde 2,26 a 2,29 !!!


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El carbón usano en el corto puede dar alegrías.
> 
> En ANR el nivel de los 6 leuros a inicios de Marzo es un nivel muy clave.



Ahí estamos...

Tesla, rumores fuertes de compra por Apple que salieron ayer.


----------



## inversobres (20 Feb 2014)

Y que paso?? que la estan liando. Si es que no hay confianza. Tanta leche para acabar igual que todos los dias.

Aun sigo en pie con que el vencimiento americano es en maximos historicos. Veremos si me como ladrillo y cago rojo.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (20 Feb 2014)

Vamos a ver si PLUG reacciona en los 3,50

Ahí debería carburar algo:cook:


----------



## Chila (20 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ahí estamos...
> 
> Tesla, rumores fuertes de compra por Apple que salieron ayer.



Lo del carbón, a corto...¿para el corto plazo? ¿o dentro de poco tiempo?
Todo el problema de Ucrania puede ayudar, y mucho.
Y no me alegro...que quede claro.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2014 at 16:59 ----------




ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Vamos a ver si PLUG reacciona en los 3,50
> 
> Ahí debería carburar algo:cook:



Castañazo guapo que nos hemos llevado.


----------



## inversobres (20 Feb 2014)

Hostion fuerte del vix, volviendo a niveles de la semana. Visitaremos los 1840 tarde o temprano durante el dia.

Aqui a este lado, todo hecho.

Cambio y corto.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Vamos a ver si PLUG reacciona en los 3,50
> 
> Ahí debería carburar algo:cook:



Con estas hay que tener paciencia. Ayer el ostión fue épico pero es que ha tenido subidas muy gordas también. 
Yo sigo con mi fe inquebrantable y espero aguantarlas todavía un tiempo. 
Mira que las podía haber sacado un 25% hace dos días pero creo que al final del año eso serán "peanuts" si aguantamos así que prefiero no hacer el tonto con metesacas.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2014 at 17:04 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Lo del carbón, a corto...¿para el corto plazo? ¿o dentro de poco tiempo?
> Todo el problema de Ucrania puede ayudar, y mucho.
> Y no me alegro...que quede claro.
> 
> ...



Hoy yo creo que recuperaremos algo del ostiazo de ayer pero a estas mejor dejarlas hacer y no estar demasiado pendiente. Si no al final te vuelves loco y dando al botón cuando menos interesa.


----------



## Seren (20 Feb 2014)

Que nada, el ibex sigue en muerte cerebral, a punto de cerrar y sube un 0,01% ...


----------



## inversobres (20 Feb 2014)

No es el dia que esperaba pero mi bola sigue bastante fina. Voy a seguir puliendo y a lo mejor mañana me dice mas cosas.

Fran, buen retoque del blog.


----------



## Tono (20 Feb 2014)

Los USA están empujando en serio hacia arriba 

el IBEX se ha comportado exactamente igual que ayer. Si se deciden en esta última media hora pueden a subirlo a los 10100 y dejarlo todo preparado para un fiestorro mañana.


----------



## jayco (20 Feb 2014)

vamos a morir cienes de veces, está cerca, será en marzo


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Lo del carbón, a corto...¿para el corto plazo? ¿o dentro de poco tiempo?
> Todo el problema de Ucrania puede ayudar, y mucho.
> Y no me alegro...que quede claro.
> 
> ...



A ver, yo ANR estoy dentro... creo que canté las tres entradas... me quedaba una cuarta y última que de momento parece que ya no va a ser... por lo demás, aguantar hasta ver los 30...

En mi opinión, el SP quiere acercarse a los 2000 y los va a tener... 1970?????


----------



## ponzi (20 Feb 2014)

El vinito esta funcionando de lujo como activo refugio Baron de Ley de nuevo en maximos, igual que el papel de fumar de miquel y costas.Y directTV en USA como un cohete


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> El vinito esta funcionando de lujo como activo refugio Baron de Ley de nuevo en maximos igual que el papel de fumar de miquel y costas.Y directTV en USA como un cohete



Gracias, tengo que ponerme al día... que llevo meses descolgado y se nota.


----------



## ponzi (20 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Gracias, tengo que ponerme al día... que llevo meses descolgado y se nota.



Yo le invito a lo que usted quiera...una cervecita?ecig?vinito?puro?....Eso si no me pida locales de neones que de esos aun no tengo en cartera.Ahora mismo Atman hay que rebuscar mucho para encontrar gangas,yo he puesto el piloto automatico y q trabajen otros por mi "fondos", es mas entretenido dedicarse a leer noticias o ver que hacen otros


----------



## Tono (20 Feb 2014)

Tenéis una fé en el carbón que no llego a entender y más viendo cómo está evolucionando el mundo y la conciencia medioambiental. 
Yo creo que el carbón como fuente de energía ha pasado a la historia.

Y parece que el futuro ha llegado a la bolsa: 

- una empresa como WhatsApp, con 55 empleados, comprada al precio de lo que vale Bankia o Ferrovial

- TESLA que se acerca de nuevo a máximos y ya no es casualidad que Apple la quiera comprar.

- eBay ha comprado una 'startup' llamada PhiSix que, a través de modelos en 3D, permite probar la ropa que el usuario selecciona desde su casa.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

alguien me explica esa vela por qué?


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alguien me explica esa vela por qué?



Los de invertia que han mezclado el feed the ibex con el del bitcoin...


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alguien me explica esa vela por qué?



Hoy es San León de Catania, patrono de los Leoncios y tienen costumbre de celebrarlo con una vela como esa al final de día y un rugido atronador

Por si desa saber algo más le dejo este enlace

Catholic.net - Le?n de Catania


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2014)

Agarrenme esos peponians

Y mañana un cierre to reshulon...pero hay un problema,








Y los 1845 es más que posible que haya un Gandalf a sueldo de la trinchera...


----------



## decloban (20 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Agarrenme esos peponians
> 
> Y mañana un cierre to reshulon...pero hay un problema,
> 
> ...



Disiento me lo ha dicho ella







Poco a poco vamos siguiendo la tendencia alcista.


----------



## alembert (20 Feb 2014)

GRAFICA DE TRES PICOS Y CASA ABOVEDADA


----------



## mpbk (20 Feb 2014)

k me exais de menos?

soy vuestro extroll...


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

riojanas entra en tendencia alcista, ponzi, parece que rebota en el 38,20 de la subida, echa un ojo al gráfico, no a fundamentales


----------



## alembert (20 Feb 2014)

http://www.acting-man.com/blog/media/2014/01/3-peaks-and-doomed-house.png

THREE PEAKS AND A DOMED HOUSE


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2014)

la maravillosa magia del vencimiento se impone nuevamente , dificilmente falla :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

+73%:
Microvision, Inc. Stock Chart | MVIS Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance


+67% (y un 25% ayer)
Supertel Hospitality, Inc. Stock Chart | SPPR Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Feb 2014)

Por Tesla, YA ES VIERNES







Y Plug


----------



## inversobres (20 Feb 2014)

Joder aparecieron los dos en la misma pagina diciendo tonterias. Blanco y en botella... lefazo.


Cierre verde y usa recuperando lo perdido ayer, despioje de diccionario.


----------



## Durmiente (20 Feb 2014)

Total, que esto se va hacia los cielos infinitos.... (ya está otra vez tocando el 40....)


----------



## juanfer (20 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Agarrenme esos peponians
> 
> Y mañana un cierre to reshulon...pero hay un problema,
> 
> ...



Hoy pandoro ha salido a calentar, pero en seguida se ha cansado.

Estan ya en los 1842c.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Hoy pandoro ha salido a calentar, pero en seguida se ha cansado.
> 
> Estan ya en los 1842c.



Que no estoy hablando para hoy, quizás para dentro de una semana. 

Esto va a llevar su tiempo, pero la subida tiene mucho peligro.


----------



## juanfer (20 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que no estoy hablando para hoy, quizás para dentro de una semana.
> 
> Esto va a llevar su tiempo, pero la subida tiene mucho peligro.



Me refería la saltada de stops de esta mañana, con el gap.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Me refería la saltada de stops de esta mañana, con el gap.



Ah, bueno. Eso es un clásico. 

Tiene que menear el ciruelo para darle vidilla.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Feb 2014)




----------



## egarenc (20 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Por Tesla, YA ES VIERNES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En dos palabras HIP - NOTIZANTE


----------



## amago45 (20 Feb 2014)

Lo mejor de cada casa ... 
Galán, Alierta e Isla se reúnen con Merkel y Hollande | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS


----------



## ponzi (20 Feb 2014)

Os traigo nuevas ideas

[YOUTUBE]q75qAG93Z7g[/YOUTUBE]

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/fondos-inversion/LU0962745484-Allianz_global_small_cap_equity_ct_heur_c


https://media.fundinfo.com/pdf/2014/01/23/7319257-bd2f209e4d0a5c104acacfdf74550698.pdf/MR_es_ES_LU0962745484_YES_2013-12-31.pdf

Son valores que desconozco pero creo que como poco hay que vigilar.

Mirar los gráficos, dan vertigo, son cohetes autopropulsados

Chicharrus maximus

Wageworks

Acadia

Cogent

Aspen

Ryder


----------



## Robopoli (20 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Por Tesla, YA ES VIERNES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final algo hemos recuperado en Plug 
Muy bien Manhattan y Magic también :Aplauso:


----------



## NaNDeTe (20 Feb 2014)

Prisa apunto de liarla hacia arriba o hacia abajo, Atlas avisando y aumento de volumen estas ultimas sesiones


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Lo mejor de cada casa ...
> Galán, Alierta e Isla se reúnen con Merkel y Hollande | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS



Y donde está nuestro querido goiri?


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Prisa apunto de liarla hacia arriba o hacia abajo, Atlas avisando y aumento de volumen estas ultimas sesiones





cierto cierto. Todo pasa porque supere máximos de hoy. si te fijas hace 15 dias hizo lo mismo ienso:

qué dicen las manos fuertes?


----------



## Namreir (20 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> cierto cierto. Todo pasa porque supere máximos de hoy. si te fijas hace 15 dias hizo lo mismo ienso:
> 
> qué dicen las manos fuertes?



Os gusta el deporte de riesgo, eh, 

¿Que opinais de Tesla?


----------



## ponzi (20 Feb 2014)

Ropoli ¿Que es esto?

Que me vas a hundir el chiringuito...es broma

Ver archivo adjunto 62073



[YOUTUBE]z_CdP2wcuII[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]1Yp_OPwVLW8[/YOUTUBE]

Fumar fumar fumar con sabor a tabaco


----------



## tarrito (20 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Por Tesla, YA ES VIERNES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)




----------



## ponzi (20 Feb 2014)

Metavalor va como un tiroo

Fiestaaaaa

DirectTV


----------



## ane agurain (20 Feb 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...era-25-hasta-finalizar-ajuste-del-sector.html

SP parece que tiene planes ocultos y nos va a sacudir de nuevo? Critica al gobierno?


----------



## tarrito (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...era-25-hasta-finalizar-ajuste-del-sector.html
> 
> SP parece que tiene planes ocultos y nos va a sacudir de nuevo? Critica al gobierno?



da igual lo que diga SP, España es un país soberano ... además el 85% del dinero de la bolsa española lo mueven patriotas de pura cepa, todos ellos descendientes del mismísimo Don Pelayo 


:ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> da igual lo que diga SP, España es un país soberano ... además el 85% del dinero de la bolsa española lo mueven patriotas de pura cepa, todos ellos descendientes del mismísimo Don Pelayo
> 
> 
> :ouch:



al menos no has dicho que eso no es problema para el 75% restante


----------



## bonobubble (21 Feb 2014)

Alguien sigue Peix?


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

Bajadas del último mes:

OLEO -20,4	
EZE -14,8	
PSG -13,8	
MAP -13,2	
ENC -13,1	
ITX -11,8	
VIS -10,6	
MEL -9,7	
EBRO -9,2	
EAD -8,4	
TEF -8,3	


Creo que pocos en este país tendrán ahora mismo más que yo de esta lista :: (nota: no compré arriba eh)


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2014)

Mirar las recompras de acciones de DirectTV es impresionante

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...DTV&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Cerca del 15% cada año

No han parado de crear valor para los accionistas y aun estan a per 13

Y Lorillard

Per 15 y recomprando acciones desde hace años

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


----------



## alimon (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Bajadas del último mes:
> 
> OLEO -20,4
> EZE -14,8
> ...




Pues llevo 3 de ellas, y de las de arriba.

Y porque no me han entrado 2 ordenes hoy (OLE y MAP), que por supuesto, dejo para mañana. 

PD: muy bien visto lo de Viscofan ayer.


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2014)

Ahora mismo una posible cartera que no estaría nada mal podría ser

Guillin 20%
Barón de Ley 15%
DirectTV 15%
Imperial Tobacco 10%
Carlsberg 10%
Imtech 5%
Coach 5%
Corticeira 5%
Exor 5%
Lorillard 5%
Morrison,Kroger o Tesco 5%


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Pues llevo 3 de ellas, y de las de arriba.
> 
> Y porque no me han entrado 2 ordenes hoy (OLE y MAP), que por supuesto, dejo para mañana.
> 
> PD: muy bien visto lo de Viscofan ayer.



y lo de ebro y natra, veremos si rebotan  o prisa:

los tengo sin actualizar aun











EBRO:



























me los pego para tenerlos mañana a mano en el foro y no en la app de prt para tablet.



en bolsacanaria analizan ebro


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Bajadas del último mes:
> 
> OLEO -20,4
> EZE -14,8
> ...



Eso no es nada , para entrar al olimpo de los elegidos hay que quebrar al menos una empresa ....Ahí es cuando sientes de verdad el olor a napalm por la mañana


Desde el min 22:30

[youtube]YG1qZwYw_pg[/youtube]

15 compañías quebradas en 25 años y con una rentabilidad media del 16% , el gran Parames ,ahí es nada...Te aseguro que yo estoy tremendamente tranquilo con la gestión tanto de el como de Fernando y Alvaro.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

me lo apunto para el finde...

mientras, como dije el lunes o domingo, ichimoku para rovi: hoy dan todas las señales a la vez, justísimas, débiles igual

pero si unimos eso a la especie de "morning star" que ha dejado en las últimas 3 velas...

y si unimos que ha rebotado en el 61,80 para hacer esta vela....

proyección de 61,90 en 9,97
proyección del 100fibo en 10,24 (casualmente máximos)
proyección de 161,80 en 10,69

si os fijais es la misma onda que la anterior, clavada en movimientos

ahora vamos a soñar para mañana, marca como mínimo de mañana los 9,70


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2014)

Comiendo burger tocha y nachos picantes en un chiringo a las afueras de un pueblo tejano. Una piba tocando country.
Vamos, la polla de puta madre.

Apenas leo pero los titulares españoles pero dan asco. En breve me voy unos dias a Miami con la familia. A vivir lejos de esa corrupcion española que entristece el entorno. Vaya vidorra.

---------- Post added 21-feb-2014 at 05:29 ----------

Un jalapeño del grosos de una zanahoria me acaba de dejar la lengua doblada. Lingotazo de naranjada.


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Ahora mismo una posible cartera que no estaría nada mal podría ser
> 
> Guillin 20%
> Barón de Ley 15%
> ...



coal and energy my friend.


----------



## dalmore_12y (21 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias....parece que por Japón ha ido bien la jornada.

A ver aquí....


----------



## amago45 (21 Feb 2014)

Futuros mañaneros vienen verdes ...
Nikkei 225	14,865.67	+2.88%

O salimos por la puerta grande, o bebedero de patos


----------



## paulistano (21 Feb 2014)

Buenos días. 

Hoy espero Imtech se vaya para arriba.... Si siguen igual de remolonas las largo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (21 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Ahora mismo una posible cartera que no estaría nada mal podría ser
> 
> Guillin 20%
> Barón de Ley 15%
> ...



A precios de hoy quieres decir?

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.

Hoy se amanece con Pepón. 
Después ya veremos con quien nos acostamos.

BME presenta resultados.
Ha ganado un 25% más en el 4ºT. Datos incuestionables de aumento de negocio. 
(consolidados por la mejoría del 10% del mes de enero y que ayer igualó la cifra de negocio de febrero del año pasado, osea que sólo queda ver cuanto más ganará este mes)

BME Bolsas y Mercados EspaÃ±oles


La semana que viene presentan resultados repsol, TEF y Ferrovial.
Los de FERR por lo que llevo anotado hasta ahora, por lo publicado en prensa, van a ser impresionantes. Sólo entre Heathrow y las autopistas USA y Canadá superará los 1000M de beneficio, queda por ver el resto de los negocios como se han comportado. 
Algunos analistas como Citi le están dando ya un precio de 18€, las peores previsiones hablan de 15,5€ :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

BME: consenso esperaba beneficio 2013 de 143,48M€; ventas 2013 de 306,18M€
BME: costes operativos 2013 99,2M€ (+0,3%); ROE 2012 35,9% vs. 32% 2012
BME: beneficio neto 2013 143M€ (+5,7%); ingresos 2013 307,7M€ (+3,9%)


----------



## NaNDeTe (21 Feb 2014)

pues si el mercado ya sabe esas cosillas... Estara descontado en la cotizacion.

A ver mis matildes, voy a tener que estar atento al volumen estos dias, atlas empieza a asomar la cabesica justo antes de presentar resultados


----------



## paulistano (21 Feb 2014)

Pues bankia viene en 1,535

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (21 Feb 2014)

Vaya, al final parece que la bola tiene bola.

Veremos en que queda esto. Ultimamente hay cepos por todos los sitios.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Futuros mañaneros vienen verdes ...
> Nikkei 225	14,865.67	+2.88%
> 
> O salimos por la puerta grande, o bebedero de patos



hoy moodys nos revisa el ojal


----------



## sr.anus (21 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Vaya, al final parece que la bola tiene bola.
> 
> Veremos en que queda esto. Ultimamente hay cepos por todos los sitios.



Cierto, hasta que no se decida en algun sentido, estoy a verlas venir. Paso de enriquecer a mi "blokel" regalandole mis sl.
O se superan maximos del sp, o no operamos


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

Pues viendo futuros, prima de riesgo y cierre de mercados USA y Asia, sólo queda decir:







---------- Post added 21-feb-2014 at 08:45 ----------




NaNDeTe dijo:


> pues si el mercado ya sabe esas cosillas... Estara descontado en la cotizacion.



El mercado descuenta, las gacelas cuentan o


----------



## Xiux (21 Feb 2014)

Buen Dia, es viernes y conga a la espera de que aparezca







500px / Cold... by Egor Kuzmin


----------



## Robopoli (21 Feb 2014)

Yo y mis pulmones hemos hecho ya nuestra aportación durante unos cuantos años 
Nada.- Mejor himbertir en pilas con Plug 



ponzi dijo:


> Ropoli ¿Que es esto?
> 
> Que me vas a hundir el chiringuito...es broma
> 
> ...


----------



## amago45 (21 Feb 2014)

Señores, he llegado a la cueva de Ali Babá, sirvansé 

All trading books also for free download
(Please do not download more than 3 files at the same time)

Por si acaso activen antivirus y tal y escaneen lo que descarguen. Tengan cuidado ahí fuera ...


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> A precios de hoy quieres decir?
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



Si a precios de hoy, de las 5 primeras el per mas alto se lo lleva directTV que esta a 13 pero recomprando acciones a un ritmo del 10%-15%, las otras 4 estan entre 7-12.Ojo Baron de Ley contando con los 150-170 mill entre la caja y las inversiones en renta fija.En general casi todo son negocios muy buenos (roce 20%-40%) y los que no estan extremadamente baratos,por ejemplo morrison (roce 9%-10%) pero cuenta con 9000-10000 mill en activos inmobiliarios y esta capitalizando por 5500 mill. Quizas la apuesta mas arriesgada de esa lista sea imtech por la reestructuracion, pero con un po si todo sale bien de aqui a 2 años de 3,5-4.Esa lista se puede variar,lo que quiero decir es que pondereis mas los buenos negocios a precios razonables .Tef seria para poner en la parte media de la tabla, acereras o energeticas irian a la parte baja.Si metes Carbon como dice Janus pues es como imtech para no arriesgar mas de un 5% de la cartera.No se q esta haciendo Alstom y hasta mayo que publiquen las cuentas me da que no nos vamos a enterar pero esta a per 7.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2014)

guanos dias de viernes terminal :Baile:

cerramos largos del miercoles 9975-10105 abrimos cortos con tres cojones :no:

MV te condena ibex :no:


----------



## amago45 (21 Feb 2014)

Vaya, se resisten los 10.100
Falta Moodys, a que hora cambian la recomendacón sobre Ejjjjjjjjpaña?


----------



## Krim (21 Feb 2014)

Jrande las Alciona!!! Cerca de objetivos ya, creo que haré venta preventiva...Enorme FranR, con tu Hanalizis.

Por lo demás....veo los índices y me doy cuenta de que estoy más perdido que un Pinguino en un garaje.


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Vaya, se resisten los 10.100
> Falta Moodys, a que hora cambian la recomendacón sobre Ejjjjjjjjpaña?



que no cambien nada y lo dejen todo como está
en octubre que nos manden a la mierda si quieren


----------



## Xiux (21 Feb 2014)

Eon a por los máximos de los últimos 6 meses, que pase los 14,25 de una vez !


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Jrande las Alciona!!! Cerca de objetivos ya, creo que haré venta preventiva...Enorme FranR, con tu Hanalizis.
> 
> Por lo demás....veo los índices y me doy cuenta de que estoy más perdido que un Pinguino en un garaje.



en el ralph35 estamos muy penalizados cara al índice y eso cara a contagio de otros por las no subidas de TEF-IBERDROLA-INDITEX


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en el ralph35 estamos muy penalizados cara al índice y eso cara a contagio de otros por las no subidas de TEF-IBERDROLA-INDITEX



¿qué IBER no ha subido? :no::no:

está en máximos anuales y después de repartir dividendos hace un mes

que tiren las otras que son las que se han quedado y sobre todo la banca que tiene la espada de Moody's encima


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2014)

cerramos cortos 10105-10045 abrimos largos con tres cojones


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿qué IBER no ha subido? :no::no:
> 
> está en máximos anuales y después de repartir dividendos hace un mes
> 
> que tiren las otras que son las que se han quedado y sobre todo la banca que tiene la espada de Moody's encima



me refería estos días Tono, no en meses. Lo normal es que hubiesemos rebotado como el DAX



Pinta que vamos a los 9950 otra vez a lo largo del día si no paramos ya


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me refería estos días Tono, no en meses. Lo normal es que hubiesemos rebotado como el DAX



Pues tranquil@, que están cogiendo impulso


----------



## sr.anus (21 Feb 2014)




----------



## napartarra (21 Feb 2014)

Alguien sabe qué pasa con SOL MELIA ?

Han envenenado a sus clientes o algo?


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Alguien sabe qué pasa con SOL MELIA ?
> 
> Han envenenado a sus clientes o algo?



Eso decía yo también ayer de ENCE con -3%, y hoy lo supera para arriba. Vuelta en 1 día. La verdad esto es desconcertante al máximo


De lo de Melia ni idea, que rompió la tendencia hace unos días?


----------



## Robopoli (21 Feb 2014)

Baron de Ley subiendo más de un 2% con 10 acciones. 
Me encantan


----------



## Hannibal (21 Feb 2014)

Gowex rompiendo los 20 al segundo intento :Aplauso: no me atrevo a decir próximo objetivo.

Bankia de momento con calma, veremos si como el miércoles se reservan el combustible para la tarde :fiufiu:

Por cierto, BME con tan buenos resultados y guano? Yo no entiendo nada ienso:


----------



## sr.anus (21 Feb 2014)

entrada en bbva a 8,88 pero para bichear por la mañana algo


----------



## Chila (21 Feb 2014)

Gowex no tiene techo por ahora.
Hasta donde nos lleve.


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Bajadas del último mes:
> 
> OLEO -20,4
> EZE -14,8
> ...



Yo tres (pero las he comprado como inversión a largo) ::


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

Pedazo divergencia en precio e indicadores Antena3. Y las Imtech aburridas.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (21 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Gowex no tiene techo por ahora.
> Hasta donde nos lleve.



Estoy viendo el histórico de su cotización y en abril del año pasado cayó a plomo desde 21 a 4,60 euros aproximadamente. ¿Que pasó?


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Yo tres (pero las he comprado como inversión a largo) ::



Hoy de esa lista sube todo o no cae  
excepto TEF


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿has visto el gap hasta los 30,20 en la apertura?
Ahora espera a que se cierre 8:
De cualquier manera en un valor refugio como éste lo importante es lo que hace de caja, de momento garantizada. Y parece que aumentarán un 10% el dividendo, que aquí es a lo que estamos, al menos yo.

El IBEX está en stand by a la espera de Moody's, la banca se la juega con el rating, por lo tanto paciencia que Pepón vendrá. 
Si no hoy, algún día de la semana que viene.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Estoy viendo el histórico de su cotización y en abril del año pasado cayó a plomo desde 21 a 4,60 euros aproximadamente. ¿Que pasó?



Buenos dias, 

A mi tambien me tiene intrigada esa caida.... No se. :cook:


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> entrada en bbva a 8,88 pero para bichear por la mañana algo



tú te hueles lo mismo que yo :

---------- Post added 21-feb-2014 at 10:39 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> A mi tambien me tiene intrigada esa caida.... No se. :cook:



Pues visto lo que ha pasado a posteriori fue para coger impulso.
Son pullbacks sanos... si no tienes SL colocado.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

moodys tiene que dar buenas noticias, en la línea de apoyo a la política del pp del "estamos saliendo en contraataque" (aunque realmente estemos a lo Clemente)

lleva así varios meses ya

no quiero imaginarme una mala noticia con el ibex rondando el soporte 9950


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

Volumen raquítico, prácticamente se ha movido todo en la apertura.
Si esto no es la antesala de un peponazo es que nos vamos de cabeza a la quiebra todos juntos.


----------



## Rodrigo (21 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Estoy viendo el histórico de su cotización y en abril del año pasado cayó a plomo desde 21 a 4,60 euros aproximadamente. ¿Que pasó?





Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> A mi tambien me tiene intrigada esa caida.... No se. :cook:



Split 5:1

+10 caracteres


----------



## Maravedi (21 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Gowex rompiendo los 20 al segundo intento :Aplauso: no me atrevo a decir próximo objetivo.
> 
> Bankia de momento con calma, veremos si como el miércoles se reservan el combustible para la tarde :fiufiu:
> 
> Por cierto, BME con tan buenos resultados y guano? Yo no entiendo nada ienso:





Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> A mi tambien me tiene intrigada esa caida.... No se. :cook:



Un split

Gowex ejecuta un 'split' y quintuplica su número de acciones para la futura entrada en nuevos mercados


----------



## Topongo (21 Feb 2014)

A qué hora es lo de Moddy's? A ver si peponean bien nuestras Bkias


----------



## napartarra (21 Feb 2014)

Aburrido no, lo siguiente.


----------



## sr.anus (21 Feb 2014)

por que me ha desaparecido el boton de youtube?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aanv-bVDjy0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNoRkxCBi6Q
este ultimo mucho mas mejor
Ya es viernes, cuenta atras para salir


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A qué hora es lo de Moddy's? A ver si peponean bien nuestras Bkias



A las 17.28h


----------



## Se vende (21 Feb 2014)

Hasta que no pase el vencimiento, na de na, y aún así el volumen esta siendo penoso. En cuanto a Moody's yo no espero nada nuevo, le mantendran el rating y perspectiva estable.


----------



## Maravedi (21 Feb 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Split 5:1
> 
> +10 caracteres



Si no lo hubieran hecho andaríamos por los 100 merkelianos


----------



## napartarra (21 Feb 2014)

Ayer vi el lobo de wall street y he empezado a seguir sus consejos, empezando por los golpes en el pecho .... yla masturb.. frecuente.


----------



## Durmiente (21 Feb 2014)

Sí está esto aburrido.... si

---------- Post added 21-feb-2014 at 11:36 ----------

Sin noticias de Pepón....


----------



## napartarra (21 Feb 2014)

ES que estoy esperando para vender SAB, ... que no os hice caso y ahora me arrepiento.


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

El portero al jefe de la empresa

- Se aburre usted, Sr Director?
- Sí Pepe, mucho
- Pues no sea burra, Sr Director, no sea burra


----------



## Durmiente (21 Feb 2014)

A ver si ya despierta esto de una vez....


----------



## Cascooscuro (21 Feb 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Hasta que no pase el vencimiento, na de na, y aún así el volumen esta siendo penoso. En cuanto a Moody's yo no espero nada nuevo, le mantendran el rating y perspectiva estable.



Alguien podria explicar resumidamente en que consiste lo del vencimiento y cada cuando se produce (y la hora exacta)?8:

Sera thankeado debidamente.


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A qué hora es lo de Moddy's? A ver si peponean bien nuestras Bkias



La Unión Europea ha elevado desde este año su control sobre las agencias de calificación, ya que, para evitar turbulencias en los mercados provocados por rebajas de nota inesperadas, la nueva normativa les obliga a publicar por adelantado un calendario anual con un máximo de tres fechas en las que tengan previsto anunciar sus calificaciones sobre deuda pública.

Estas calificaciones *sólo pueden anunciarse tras el cierre de las bolsas de la UE en viernes* y al menos una hora antes de su reapertura. Además, los inversores y los Estados miembros deberán ser informados de los hechos y los supuestos en los que se basa cada calificación de deuda soberana.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

BolsaCanaria .info | Prosegur corrección perfecta
BolsaCanaria .info | Arcelor decepciona
BolsaCanaria .info | FAES mientras no pierda soporte y media, todo correcto


Yo lo de PSG no lo veo cómo él.


----------



## paulistano (21 Feb 2014)

Aburrido??

Y lo de bankia??

Velotes sanos¿?


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cremento-del-deficit-comercial-diciembre.html


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

Ahí te vienen los velotes sanos Paulistano.


----------



## ... (21 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Aburrido??
> 
> Y lo de bankia??
> 
> Velotes sanos¿?



Mira que les gusta hacer saltar los stops... :o


----------



## paulistano (21 Feb 2014)

... dijo:


> Mira que les gusta hacer saltar los stops... :o



Yo creo que es eso, ahora para arriba8:

Sr. Leoncio, mi SL está en 1,48X, a ver si tienes cojones a bajarla hasta ahí:XX::XX::XX:


:no:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Feb 2014)

vamonos que es viernes!!!!!!!!







pd: tambores de guerra cada vez mas nítidos. Pobres Ukraniananos


----------



## paulistano (21 Feb 2014)

Bueno, no habían llegado a un acuerdo para adelantar elecciones a Diciembre??

---------- Post added 21-feb-2014 at 11:59 ----------

MADRID, 21 Feb. (EUROPA PRESS) -

El acuerdo alcanzado por el presidente de Ucrania, Viktor Yanukovich, y los líderes de la oposición establece la creación de un gobierno de unidad nacional en el plazo de diez días, la aprobación de cambios constitucionales para que el país vuelva a tener la Carta Magna de 2004 y la celebración de elecciones anticipadas en diciembre, según ha informado el canal de televisión ucraniano 1+1.


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

Le has amargado el sandwich al pirata con esas estrías y ese ombligo. Es de vómito fácil.
Qué guapa es, virgensanta



La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> vamonos que es viernes!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de Ucrania una desgracia sí. Y en Venezuela otra igual.
Una pena.


----------



## ... (21 Feb 2014)

Menos mal que me quité ayer de encima mis DIA, va a ser que eso de los stop profits no siempre es una mala idea...


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

*BME eleva cinco céntimos el dividendo de mayo: hasta 0,65 euros*

BME eleva cinco céntimos el dividendo de mayo: hasta 0,65 euros | Mercados | Cinco Días


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Feb 2014)

Vista la situación tan triste en lo humano (preguerra en Venezuela y aquí al lado en Ukrania) y en lo socioeconómico y visto que eso no ha afectado a las bolsas ¿Qué descuentan? Quedarse un fin de semana abierto es un riesgo brutal. No se fien.







A ver


----------



## paulistano (21 Feb 2014)

... dijo:


> Menos mal que me quité ayer de encima mis DIA, va a ser que eso de los stop profits no siempre es una mala idea...



Tema complicado el de los stops. 

Yo los pongo en función del resultado obtenido o de las pérdidas asumibles, y si tengo una posi en verde con un 4% no la cierro en pérdidas, antes vendo sacando aunque sea el 1%.

A partir de ahora igual empiezo a hacer menos operaciones, con stops más amplios y buscando puntos de entrada por TECNICO. 

O una mezcla de ambas. 

Pero si es un tema complejo.... Difícil acertar


----------



## amago45 (21 Feb 2014)

10 empresas Opables según Cinco Días: 

-Tubos Reunidos
-NH
-Repsol
-Natraceutical
-Jazztel
-BME
-Gamesa
-Acerinox
-Liberbank
-Cie Aut.


----------



## ... (21 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Tema complicado el de los stops.
> 
> Yo los pongo en función del resultado obtenido o de las pérdidas asumibles, y si tengo una posi en verde con un 4% no la cierro en pérdidas, antes vendo sacando aunque sea el 1%.
> 
> ...



Claro que es difícil, en mi opinión depende muchísimo de la acción. En el caso de Bankia yo prefiero ir sin red o ponerlo mucho más lejos que con un valor "normal".

Con las Blue Chips van de maravilla, con los chicharros te hacen perder dinero sin sentido muchas veces. Eso sí, tampoco hay que ser temerario y dejar una posi abierta en un chicharrazo si no estás enfrente de la pantalla.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2014)

mantenemos largos con tres cojones , objetivo alcista 10400 aprox , MV no le teme al finde :no:


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

Parece que ya han han vuelto del cafelito los cuidadores.
Los futuros cogen ritmo.
Vamos, coñooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Feb 2014)

Y apple ha repartido dividendo ¿¿??


DESCRIPCIÓN DEL EVENTO Dividendo
FECHA 13/02/2014
VALOR APPLE INC
IMPORTE POR TÍTULO 2,23 €
Nº DE TÍTULOS 3
IMPORTE TOTAL BRUTO 6,69 €
RETENCIÓN EN ORIGEN 1,00 €
RETENCIÓN EN DESTINO 1,19 €
IMPORTE TOTAL NETO 4,50 € 

Voy a tener que reclamar el euro por la doble imposición.


----------



## Hannibal (21 Feb 2014)

A BME se la suda bastante el aumento de dividendo, estaba descontado? ienso:


----------



## paulistano (21 Feb 2014)

Algo tiene que pasar para que bankia supere esas posis..... Habrá que quedarse abierto el finde como el gran florero muertoviviente.... Ese no folla, jamás se equivoca... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Algo tiene que pasar para que bankia supere esas posis..... Habrá que quedarse abierto el finde como el gran florero muertoviviente.... Ese no folla, jamás se equivoca...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



¿y si esa es la idea Paulistano?

...ir soltando en el rango 1,50-1,60 sin quemar demasiado el valor. Hasta los balances del 1Q quedan muchos días. Creo que el FROB se daría con un canto en los dientes vendiendo a esos precios.

Hannibal a los dividenderos de BME no creo que se la sude cobrar 0,05 más de dividendo


----------



## napartarra (21 Feb 2014)

Pues así toda la mañana, ohigan.


----------



## Chila (21 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Estoy viendo el histórico de su cotización y en abril del año pasado cayó a plomo desde 21 a 4,60 euros aproximadamente. ¿Que pasó?



Ya os han respondido, un split.
Y creo que pronto caerá otro.


----------



## Hannibal (21 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿y si esa es la idea Paulistano?
> 
> ...ir soltando en el rango 1,50-1,60 sin quemar demasiado el valor. Hasta los balances del 1Q quedan muchos días. Creo que el FROB se daría con un canto en los dientes vendiendo a esos precios.
> 
> Hannibal a los dividenderos de BME no creo que se la sude cobrar 0,05 más de dividendo



Sobre bankia, lleva 30M de acciones; los días de subida fuerte movía mínimo 80 así que no creo que se pueda hablar de distribución ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Feb 2014)

EZENTIS

El grupo reduce su autocartera hasta el 0,905% desde el 2,047% anterior. 

esto no da muy buena espina....


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Ya os han respondido, un split.
> Y creo que pronto caerá otro.



Son como las amebas, en cuanto llegan a 20 se desdoblan


----------



## napartarra (21 Feb 2014)

Esto es como ver una etapa llana de 500 km del Tour de Francia ... fuuuuu


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Feb 2014)

Pero con avatar 8:


----------



## napartarra (21 Feb 2014)

Ahora tooo párriba


----------



## Tono (21 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sobre bankia, lleva 30M de acciones; los días de subida fuerte movía mínimo 80 así que no creo que se pueda hablar de distribución ienso:



Tampoco es que hoy sea un día de mucho movimiento y aún así está moviendo más que TEF e IBER. Y tienen todo el 2015 para acabar de privatizarla. Saturar de papel el mercado, aunque ahora subiera rápido el valor, a la larga podría ser perjudicial para el FROB.

No sé como explicarlo, es la sensación que me da todo el IBEX en general. No hay prisa vendedora ni compradora, se ve mucha calma y dejar que se coloque dinero en torno a los 10000. 
En estas últimas sesiones se ve como valores fuertes caen a lo largo del día, a veces bastante, y al final vuelven al verde con volúmenes muy discretos.
Hoy va a pasar lo mismo, cierre planito en verde. No creo que el SP se atreva a batir récords en viernes.
...pero ojalá lo hagan.


----------



## Xiux (21 Feb 2014)

No suban a BKIR que se lo van a perder (un pseudo bankia irlandes)

BANK OF IRELAND Stock Chart | BKIR.L Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance

dentro desde 0,26

EON=> Vamos a por esos 14,25 a superarlos con fuerza, me da que hoy no ...


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Feb 2014)

Dentro de Sacyr a 4,175.
A ver si rompe para arriba.


----------



## paulistano (21 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Dentro de Sacyr a 4,175.
> A ver si rompe para arriba.



Los tiene usted gordisimos... Con el finde de por medio y tal.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> No suban a BKIR que se lo van a perder (un pseudo bankia irlandes)
> 
> BANK OF IRELAND Stock Chart | BKIR.L Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> ...



Un banco irlandes:ouch:

Como nos gusta el barro, igual le acompaño... Lo miraré


----------



## Durmiente (21 Feb 2014)

¿A qué hora se anima esto?


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Los tiene usted gordisimos... Con el finde de por medio y tal....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Tampoco es que entre con una cantidad grande. Precisamente los momentos de miedo y pánico son los mejores para entrar.

De paso me pillo unas Natra para el postre.


----------



## napartarra (21 Feb 2014)

aupa MEL.

Subida tan bonita como previsible.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2014)

cierre en maximos cojones ya :no:


----------



## napartarra (21 Feb 2014)

vuela ibex, vuelaaaa


----------



## inversobres (21 Feb 2014)

Empieza la fiesta.

Otro amigote mas al club. Ya he perdido la cuenta.


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Feb 2014)

FCC también se está poniendo algo guapetona pero esperaremos un poco, tendría un stop claro en 17,10.
Ya hemos comprado lo suficiente hoy.


----------



## Xiux (21 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Un banco irlandes:ouch:
> 
> Como nos gusta el barro, igual le acompaño... Lo miraré



Llevo unas pocas ni vaya ser....

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (21 Feb 2014)

Vámonos p'arriba señores....


----------



## kilipdg (21 Feb 2014)

Joder que bonito es el color verde...


----------



## Chila (21 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Un banco irlandes:ouch:
> 
> Como nos gusta el barro, igual le acompaño... Lo miraré



Los cementerios estan llenos de valientes...


----------



## peseteuro (21 Feb 2014)

Se avecina tormentón gordo. Lo jodido de adivinar es el timming pero en pocos días vemos los 9400 como mínimo.

Si alguno usa sistema de volúmenes de posiciones cortas y lo quiere corroborar se lo agradecería, porque el mio me prevee una buena bajada inminente


----------



## inversobres (21 Feb 2014)

Y llego la fiesta, nueva gente se va sumando. El sp en maximos, saquen una foto y tendran el resumen de la tarde.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Feb 2014)

Ay, ay, ay


----------



## napartarra (21 Feb 2014)

yo ya estoy ajonau, ni disfrutar del verdor me habeis dejado.


----------



## bonobubble (21 Feb 2014)

Esas Natra!!

Posiciones cargadas, con un 5% del volumen hasta ahora.


----------



## Se vende (21 Feb 2014)

Ebro para mi el miercoles entrada con los resultados, veremos si puede ser en la zona de 14,6x


----------



## kilipdg (21 Feb 2014)

Anda y este bajón repentino?


----------



## Se vende (21 Feb 2014)

kilipdg dijo:


> Anda y este bajón repentino?



vencimiento del ibex 16:15 a 16:45 creo que era


----------



## peseteuro (21 Feb 2014)

kilipdg dijo:


> Anda y este bajón repentino?



Es El Inicio


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2014)

Pirata como ves el grafico de Coach, entre la caja y las propiedades inmobiliarias consiguen que el per 13 baje a 11, para un negocio de esta calidad (roce del 40% ) esta muy bien.
Tenia en mente también Guillin,Corticeira e Imtech pero con un dolar a 1'38 me esta tentando mas el mercado usano sobre todo DirectTV y Coach.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> EZENTIS
> 
> El grupo reduce su autocartera hasta el 0,905% desde el 2,047% anterior.
> 
> esto no da muy buena espina....



me he pirado/echado... ya puede subir


----------



## Se vende (21 Feb 2014)

Pepón te esperamos para la merienda a eso de las 5


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

peseteuro dijo:


> Es El Inicio



de los 11.000 no? ::

---------- Post added 21-feb-2014 at 09:43 ----------

Lo peor que nos pudiera pasar es que el ibex subiera ahora mucho tras ver el SP.... que el SP no pueda y se desplome un 2% y abrir el lunes con otro gap


----------



## C.J. (21 Feb 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Ebro para mi el miercoles entrada con los resultados, veremos si puede ser en la zona de 14,6x





mmm cuidadín con Ebro. Los march comprando a saco, están vendiendo Deoleo (palmando) para hacer caja y pagar dividendo para contentar a los accionistas...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Feb 2014)

C.J. dijo:


> mmm cuidadín con Ebro. Los march comprando a saco, están vendiendo Deoleo (palmando) para hacer caja y pagar dividendo para contentar a los accionistas...



venden en deoleo porque no se la pueden quedar y ya lo anunciaron.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Feb 2014)

Ya han pasado los vencimientos

Para mi que están todos de juerga y el Ibex sube y baja solo


----------



## C.J. (21 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> venden en deoleo porque no se la pueden quedar y ya lo anunciaron.



Lo de Deoleo es un culebrón que tela marinera.

Hay un montón de actores: Ebro, las cajas, Hojiblanca, Fidelity, Cargill...

Entre lo que queda de sesión y la siguiente semana debería resolverse todo esto mediante comunicaciones y hechos relevantes, pero lo de Ebro tirando a mercado la cotización tiene pinta de devolver algún favor o ser alguna maniobra sucia de salida para volver a entrar a precios más bajos.

La empresa (Deoleo) actualmente es rentable y elimina deuda a paso de gigante, lo que pasa es que los de Ebro la manipulan a su antojo.

Ya digo, entre hoy y el viernes que viene se esperan noticias y también gap al alza.


----------



## napartarra (21 Feb 2014)

La verdad es que yo no veo que en mis valores se reflejen todas esas subidas y bajadas del Ibex. 

MAP, que no la tengo, lleva bajando todo el día.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

C.J. dijo:


> mmm cuidadín con Ebro. Los march comprando a saco, están vendiendo Deoleo (palmando) para hacer caja y pagar dividendo para contentar a los accionistas...



No creo que con lo que saquen de vender su parte en Deoleo les dé para mucho. O están bien o no. Lo veremos el miércoles.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Pirata como ves el grafico de Coach, entre la caja y las propiedades inmobiliarias consiguen que el per 13 baje a 11, para un negocio de esta calidad (roce del 40% ) esta muy bien.
> Tenia en mente también Guillin,Corticeira e Imtech pero con un dolar a 1'38 me esta tentando mas el mercado usano sobre todo DirectTV y Coach.



lo tengo abierto en el pc... a bote pronto esta en zona de resistencia, esta noche prometo subirlo. 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

C.J. dijo:


> Lo de Deoleo es un culebrón que tela marinera.
> 
> Hay un montón de actores: Ebro, las cajas, Hojiblanca, Fidelity, Cargill...
> 
> ...




Que no. Si te fijas Deoleo baja porque ha hecho doble techo + divergencia con precio rsi brutal en el segundo techo + ruptura de rectángulo.

Luego nos lo pueden vender como quieran, *CON LA ACCIÓN SUBIENDO a 0,51 EBRO TAMBIEN VENDIA.
*


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Feb 2014)

C.J. dijo:


> Lo de Deoleo es un culebrón que tela marinera.
> 
> Hay un montón de actores: Ebro, las cajas, Hojiblanca, Fidelity, Cargill...
> 
> ...



A precio actual son 25 millones... es poca cosa


----------



## Durmiente (21 Feb 2014)

Vamos a ver lo que hacen en la subasta porque la verdad es que la sesión de hoy ha sido un rollo...


----------



## C.J. (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Que no. Si te fijas Deoleo baja porque ha hecho doble techo + divergencia con precio rsi brutal en el segundo techo + ruptura de rectángulo.
> 
> Luego nos lo pueden vender como quieran, *CON LA ACCIÓN SUBIENDO a 0,51 EBRO TAMBIEN VENDIA.
> *



Sinceramente no creo en el AT en un chicharro como DEOLEO, lo que si se es que a día de hoy está sobrevendida y por fundamentales vale bastante más que 0.40

---------- Post added 21-feb-2014 at 17:28 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> A precio actual son 25 millones... es poca cosa



A día de hoy la empresa esta valorada en poco más de 400 millones.

Hace poco Cargill emitió unos bonos en euros ¿adivindad por cuantos millones?.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

C.J. dijo:


> Lo de Deoleo es un culebrón que tela marinera.
> 
> Hay un montón de actores: Ebro, las cajas, Hojiblanca, Fidelity, Cargill...
> 
> ...




sin acritud ni nada, por tu comentario, desde fuera, parece que llevases Deoleo y ves a Ebro como culpable de la caída.

Ebro tiene una mierda de participación ahora mismo, son las cajas las que mandan. Y el psoe, claro




El AT funciona en todos los chicharros o no que tengan una tendencia


----------



## peseteuro (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> de los 11.000 no? ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-feb-2014 at 09:43 ----------




No, primero los 9200 están más y luego ya veremos que hacemos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Feb 2014)

C.J. dijo:


> Sinceramente no creo en el AT en un chicharro como DEOLEO, lo que si se es que a día de hoy está sobrevendida y por fundamentales vale bastante más que 0.40
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-feb-2014 at 17:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Cargill ya salio de compras en la india, hojiblanca esta dentro de deoleo y ya dijo públicamente que compraría si era barata y vendería si fuera cara. Hojiblanca esta con dcoop la clave esta en ver quien se esta quedando lo de ebro que esta siendo fidelity y ver que actores intervienen, nadie pone en duda que la empresa puede valer mas por fundamentales... sin prisa


----------



## C.J. (21 Feb 2014)

No te preocupes, si que llevo Deoleo, por suerte sin minusvalias (me salto el stop de parte la pasada semana). Creo además que estamos en soporte, y de ahí intentará atacar el 0,52. El caso es que todo depende de las noticias que haya desde hoy hasta el viernes que presenta resultados.


----------



## Namreir (21 Feb 2014)

Semana soporífera

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## C.J. (21 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Cargill ya salio de compras en la india, hojiblanca esta dentro de deoleo y ya dijo públicamente que compraría si era barata y vendería si fuera cara. Hojiblanca esta con dcoop la clave esta en ver quien se esta quedando lo de ebro que esta siendo fidelity y ver que actores intervienen, nadie pone en duda que la empresa puede valer mas por fundamentales... sin prisa



Yo creo que Cargill-Hojiblanca irán de la mano.

---------- Post added 21-feb-2014 at 17:38 ----------

Por cierto, estás son las posis de cierre en Deoleo:

1.006.846 0,395 0,40 379.025 0,005 3.911.181 17:35:21 
1.324.405 0,39 0,405 1.004.380 
580.885 0,385 0,41 1.106.532 
747.424 0,38 0,415 441.116 
439.389 0,375 0,42 603.950

Antes de la subasta había estas:


642.873 0,395 0,40 275.298 0,005 3.608.082 17:19:26 
823.459 0,39 0,405 515.393 
511.963 0,385 0,41 544.718 
638.629 0,38 0,415 441.116 
449.389 0,375 0,42 553.018


Alguien no quiere que la acción se mueva de 0,40 que es al precio que habrá cruzado Ebro algún bloque.

En breve saldremos de dudas.


----------



## napartarra (21 Feb 2014)

Pues terminando a 10.071 parece que no era hoy "el INICIO" del "tormentón gordo".

Que susto me has dado, jodío.


----------



## amago45 (21 Feb 2014)

Si han metido unos buenos paquetones en DEOLEO al cierre en los niveles que indicas


----------



## Xiux (21 Feb 2014)

Vaya fuerza cogio EON, mejor cierre en 6 meses


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mirar las recompras de acciones de DirectTV es impresionante
> 
> DIRECTV (DTV:NASDAQ GS): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> ...



En LO, las recompras de acciones son, Tresuary Stock?
en 2012 -4190mm$
pero en 2013 -756 mm$

no vendieron 3400 mm$


¿? gracias


----------



## Montegrifo (21 Feb 2014)

Bueno bankieros, sé que si no subimos más de un 2% diario ya nos sabe a poco pero al final el día creo que ha estado muy bien! y la semana también. Distribución? Yo lo que veo es más bien que la están sujetando. Con el tostón de semana que hemos tenido y ahí sigue para arriba. Cuando toca corregir todo el ibex, aguanta plana (alguna barridita ya sabemos que siempre les gusta hacer) y los días de fiesta se desboca. Los 4 € esos que se hablaban el otro día lo veo más ciencia ficción que otra cosa ahora mismo, pero los 2€ va disparada a por ellos sí o sí. La hoja de ruta hasta allí esta marcada. Eso sí, al manzano hay que agitarlo de vez en cuando así que para bailar esta conga hay que echar cintura.

Yo que tengo la suerte de ir agarrado desde muy abajo me puedo permitir un buen margen para no quedarme tirado así que hasta el objetivo no me bajo, salvo que el lunes piense otra cosa claro

Añado otra cosa, ojo que el volumen hoy no ha sido tan bajo como parecía


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

peseteuro dijo:


> No, primero los 9200 están más y luego ya veremos que hacemos










Bueno, dejamos una vela *semanal *cara a la semana que viene no muy buena. Y además máximos y mínimos decrecientes.

El volumen es decreciente *TODAS *las semanas (excepto la 4ª de Enero que fue donde entró pasta para evitar el viaje a los 9300)

Y si miramos la *mensual*, que nos quedan 5 sesiones para acabar el mes, si el viernes cerramos en 9950 o menos, damos confirmación a la vela de Enero, de "se acabó lo bueno" por un tiempo. O si el miércoles o jueves estuviesemos a 9800, pues es posible que alguno ya piense en largarse preveyendo que no recuperamos 300-350 puntos en un día


----------



## decloban (21 Feb 2014)

Ya sabéis lo que opino de Ebro y para mi no tiene que ver nada la cotización de esta con lo que pasa con OLE.

Al final el foro que todos conocemos sobre OLE lo que hace es ver fantasmas donde no los hay y sobre todo que en ese foro hay mucha gente pillada desde hace 3 años así que a veces se confunde la realidad con lo que les gustaría que pasase.

Y lo de que se quita deuda a pasos agigantados me parece muy bien pero o consigue refinanciación (estoy convencido que el nuevo accionista mayoritario la traerá bajo el brazo) o veo improbable que la pueda pagar.


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Vaya fuerza cogio EON, mejor cierre en 6 meses



EON y RWE, si no rompen, llevan desde primeros de febrero una tendencia alcista.
Un empujoncito más y vendemos y las esperamos más abajo.

Por cierto, Tubacex por el buen camino.


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> En LO, las recompras de acciones son, Tresuary Stock?
> en 2012 -4190mm$
> pero en 2013 -756 mm$
> 
> ...



Es Repurchase of Common stock en el cash flow, el ultimo año 4000 mill $.Las recompras tan agresivas son un arma de doble filo, en este caso el negocio es muy bueno.


----------



## decloban (21 Feb 2014)

Por cierto curioso que marquen espejo en koncorde OLE, EBRO y VIS. Teniendo en cuenta que ninguno de los tres cumplen todas mis condiciones para que sean cortos ideales, cerrare el corto de Ebro el lunes en la apertura no sea que rebote todo esto.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Ya sabéis lo que opino de Ebro y para mi no tiene que ver nada la cotización de esta con lo que pasa con OLE.
> 
> Al final el foro que todos conocemos sobre OLE lo que hace es ver fantasmas donde no los hay y sobre todo que en ese foro hay mucha gente pillada desde hace 3 años así que a veces se confunde la realidad con lo que les gustaría que pasase.
> 
> Y lo de que se quita deuda a pasos agigantados me parece muy bien pero o consigue refinanciación (estoy convencido que el nuevo accionista mayoritario la traerá bajo el brazo) o veo improbable que la pueda pagar.







2009
*Deuda 1515 millones*

2012
Factura 830
Ebitda 88
*Deuda 625*

2013 (con las movidas de precios y todo eso)
Factura 810
Ebitda 80
*Deuda 470* (prevista)

2014
Factura 800
Ebitda 95 (estiman)
Deuda 310

Si este año 2014 se quita el 25% de la deuda aprox y el año que viene parecido, no hace falta refinanciación.

*La deuda vence en 2016*



> De los 650 millones a cierrre de 2012 de deuda, tiene hasta el 2016 para pagarla, y en el 2016, son 450 millones. En el peor de los casos, será en el 2016 cuando tenga que volver a refinanciar deuda



Ya no son 650, porque la semana que viene anuncia que ha reducido casi un 25%


----------



## decloban (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Si este año 2014 se quita el 25% de la deuda aprox y el año que viene parecido, no hace falta refinanciación.



Necesitan refinanciación, hasta el propio Carbo lo comento en la presentación de noviembre.


----------



## napartarra (21 Feb 2014)

Yo lo que estoy a punto de hacer es dejar BANKIAS y SAB en cartera, apagar el ordenador durante un mes y después ver que me han dado, eso si, ojeando de vez en cuando por si hay un bajón espectacular. 

Esto de la bolsa, para mi que soy un novato, es un sinvivir. ¿aburrido? En estos últimos días ha habido mucha adrenalina, subidones de última hora cuando anunciaba bajada, ... pero es una tensión que, desde las 09:00, me deja roto a las 17:30 y lo peor es que crea una adicción enorme.

Y no lo digo por la pasta, pues solo juego unas migajas apalancadas y me faltaría una semana más para recuperar lo que perdí los primeros días de mi inversión por mis errores y pardilladas (margin call, garantías intradía, ventas en perdidas ...) He multiplicado por 10 el dinero que me quedó y estoy muy orgulloso por eso.

Eso si, estoy aprendiendo muchísimo, y por eso doy las *gracias *a las personas que aquí hacen comentarios (_o ponen bobs_). Seguro que el lunes estoy otra vez por aqui y que ya descansaré en otra ocasión. ¿Habrá subidón o guano? Tengo que ver como acaba todo esto, que parece un culebrón.

*Gracias*.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Necesitan refinanciación, hasta el propio Carbo lo comento en la presentación de noviembre.



Hombre, si cambio mi deuda de 100 a 3 años al 6%, por otra de 200 a 6 años al 2%, yo también necesito 


La necesitan para pagar o para crecer y que no les compren, esa es la pregunta.


----------



## decloban (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hombre, si cambio mi deuda de 100 a 3 años al 6%, por otra de 200 a 6 años al 2%, yo también necesito
> 
> 
> La necesitan para pagar o para crecer y que no les compren, esa es la pregunta.



Lo que tiene gracia es que un culo inquieto como el tuyo y sin la presión de Montoro se mantenga en el valor tanto tiempo :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Lo que tiene gracia es que un culo inquieto como el tuyo y sin la presión de Montoro se mantenga en el valor tanto tiempo :XX:



Es una de las que elegí para largo. De hecho me olvidé del AT a corto y se me pasó la divergencia y ruptura y demás. Pero ya le digo: NUNCA MAIS. Además no llevo mucho, estaba esperando a que rompiese el 0,52 para meter más.

Luego estoy esperando a ver qué pasa con marzo si es tan malo como creo que viene y hacemos el gap y rebotamos, para entrar en alguna farmaceútica (seguramente Bayer), en ACX o Arcelor o Tubacex o Tubos, en BME cuando vea el momento. Y alguna más. Hay que pensar que una vez ese dinero este metido en "largo tiempo" en esos valores, no voy a disponer de él para tradear a corto.





Nota:

En EBRO, usted está corto, pero tenga cuidado con la formación que se puede dar el lunes si hace un trompo como el de hoy alcista. Mire las 3 últimas velas diarias. Si vemos el 15.70-15.75 me parece que se acabaron los cortos por un tiempo con esta formación:


----------



## decloban (21 Feb 2014)

Ya he comentado que cierro el corto en lunes en apertura, es complicado abrir un corto a medio plazo en plena tendencia alcista.







Pero al menos este me ha servido para recuperar lo que me quitaban por OLE


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me he pirado/echado... ya puede subir




Yo también me he pirado de Ezentis, ya estaba cansado.
Seguro que le da por subir.:S


----------



## Xiux (21 Feb 2014)

Es viernes, Doña Jessica se nos casa


----------



## C.J. (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 2009
> *Deuda 1515 millones*
> 
> 2012
> ...



Las cifras son correctas. Lo único que achacaba Carbó era el tema de que reducir tanta deuda a saco le quitaba cash. También en 2013 liquidaron las preferentes mediante canjes a casi 0.

Ya digo, esta semana será crucial. Yo creo que Ebro está ya por debajo de 5% y viendo las posis de subasta hay una intención de mantenerla en el 0,40 (me da que es un intercambio de bloques en ese entorno).

---------- Post added 21-feb-2014 at 19:17 ----------

Ah, y se me olvidaba. Está pendiente el juicio de los hermanos Salazar, que tienen bienes embargados por un valor creo que de 200 millones y pico. De salir favorable a Deoleo, en 1-2 años la deuda se elimina.


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Nota:
> 
> En EBRO, usted está corto, pero tenga cuidado con la formación que se puede dar el lunes si hace un trompo como el de hoy alcista. Mire las 3 últimas velas diarias. Si vemos el 15.70-15.75 me parece que se acabaron los cortos por un tiempo con esta formación:




Esas velas son igualitas a las que ha dejado estos días Peugeot. Hoy se ha marcado una buena subida al final de sesión. Ultimamente hay mucho ruido sobre la empresa, a ver si la dejan subir con tranquilidad y me la llevan como poco a los 15.


----------



## C.J. (21 Feb 2014)

(3). D.P. 148/2009 Juzgado Central de Instrucción nº 4 de la Audiencia Nacional.

Como continuación de la nota 21.2.1 de reclamaciones Judiciales a anteriores

Administradores recogida en las Cuentas Anuales Consolidadas del ejercicio 2012 , a continuación se facilita información sobre los hechos acaecidos durante este ejercicio a efectos de su actualización:

En el ejercicio objeto de este informe, las novedades más significativas de este litigio han sido las siguientes:

Por autos de fecha 29 de febrero de 2012, se han acordado los embargos de bienes y derechos de la sociedad ARVE INVESTMENT y, concretamente el embargo de la finca ubicada en el estado de Veracruz incluida en la ampliación de la querella, así como bienes y derechos del procedimiento seguido frente a dicha entidad por ARROZ SOS DE MEXICO, S.A. ante el Juzgado de Primera Instancia de Córdoba (Veracruz) para cubrir responsabilidad civil de D. Jaime Salazar Bello a quien se considera propietario efectivo de dicha entidad.

Por auto de esa misma fecha, se ha acordado ampliar los embargos por responsabilidad civil a la sociedad LALAMA GESTIÓN PATRIMONIAL a la suma de 360.000.000.-€ por considerar que dicha sociedad pertenece en realidad a D. Jaime Salazar Bello. 

Asimismo se ha acordado por el Juzgado en la Pieza de Medidas Cautelares de naturaleza personal la libertad provisional de D. Jesús y D. Jaime Salazar, la prohibición de abandonar el territorio español sin autorización judicial y la retirada de su pasaporte.

Fuente CNMV

Como ven ya se le han embargado bienes a hermanos Salazar y en abril será el juicio ,de ser favorable Deoleo percibiría 360,000,000€ , esto podría provocar que el valor de sus acciones suban con fuerza


----------



## decloban (21 Feb 2014)

C.J. dijo:


> Como ven ya se le han embargado bienes a hermanos Salazar y en abril será el juicio ,de ser favorable Deoleo percibiría 360,000,000€ , esto podría provocar que el valor de sus acciones suban con fuerza



¿De donde sacas que sera en abril?


----------



## C.J. (21 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿De donde sacas que sera en abril?



Sólo he copiado la noticia. Era en Abril (de 2013) pero se ve que la cosa se ha retrasado.

---------- Post added 21-feb-2014 at 19:32 ----------

Esto era lo que se decía hace un año en prensa:


El Juzgado Central de Instrucción acaba de dictar un auto por el que bloquea las cuentas bancarias y embarga diferentes bienes de Jesús Salazar, ex presidente de SOS, desde mansiones hasta coches de lujo y donde requiere a su mujer, Patricia Esteban Martínez, que justifique su patrimonio. En agosto, dictó un auto similar para su hermano Jaime Salazar.Con estas medidas, se trata de asegurar la fianza de responsabilidad civil de 360 millones de euros, decretada este verano, tal y como adelantó EXPANSIÓN el pasado 24 de julio. Estos autos son parte del procedimiento en fase de instrucción que se sigue en la Audiencia Nacional tras la querella presentada por el Grupo SOS contra los antiguos administradores por los supuestos delitos continuados de apropiación indebida, estafa, falsedad de documento mercantil y delito de blanqueo de capitales, entre otros. 
Además, la Audiencia Nacional acaba de confirmar esta fianza de responsabilidad civil impuesta por el juez Fernando Andreu, ya que la Sala de lo Penal ha desestimado el recurso de apelación presentado por Roberto Salazar, ex director financiero de SOS. Están pendientes de resolución los recursos de sus hermanos, Jesús y Jaime, pero se prevé el mismo pronunciamiento. 
Devoluciones del IRPF 
En el caso de Jesús Salazar, ex presidente de SOS, el Juzgado Central de Instrucción, en un auto del pasado lunes, ha acordado el bloqueo cautelar de todas las cuentas bancarias a su nombre y detalla siete en España, así como el embargo de los fondos de inversión en Bansabadell Inversión. También se embargan un Porsche Cayenne S, un Porche Carrera 911, dos motocicletas y las devoluciones del IRPF pendientes, cuyo montante total aún se desconoce.Asimismo, se confisca un piso en la calle Velázquez nº 101 de Madrid, que está a nombre de la sociedad New Salest Collection, con domicilio en Velázquez 20, en la que Jesús Salazar figura como único accionista, así como las participaciones a través de Gaitanes Residencial y Bellmar Inversiones Patrimoniales, que en enero de 2009 (poco antes de que saltara el presunto desvío de fondos desde SOS) amplió su capital social en más de 6 millones de euros. 
Igualmente, se embargan las participaciones sociales, créditos y derechos de los que sea titular en Jesús Salazar e Hijos y en Gran Hotel Velázquez, y en las luxemburguesas Corporation Hoteliere du Sud y Nilo Investment, a través de las que participa en Corporación Hispano Hotelera y en el Gran Hotel Velázquez, respectivamente. Además, se solicitará una Comisión Rogatoria a las autoridades judiciales de Luxemburgo sobre estas sociedades. 
La Audiencia requisa, además, las participaciones sociales, créditos y derechos de Salazar en Salest, sociedad que también tiene su domicilio en Velázquez 20 y en la que figura como administradora única su mujer, Patricia Esteban Martínez, a quien se requiere la presentación en el juzgado de toda la documentación relativa a la empresa, “a fin de expedir el oportuno testimonio para su incorporación a las actuaciones”. Salest es la propietaria de un chalet de 1.500 metros cuadrados en una urbanización de lujo a las afueras de Madrid. 
El juzgado solicita también a la comisarías de Marbella y Alcobendas que informen sobre la vinculación o disfrute por parte de Jesús Salazar de los inmuebles (un chalet y una vivienda de casi 290 metros y 125 metros, respectivamente, en Marbella)–, así como un solar de 10.000 metros en los alrededores de Madrid, que figuran a nombre de la sociedad Alba Dike. 
A mediados del pasado agosto, el juzgado embargó de forma cautelar las cuentas bancarias y fondos a nombre de las sociedades Alba Dike, Hidenver y Lalama Gestión Patrimonial, sociedades controladas por terceros y cuyos últimos propietarios son, a juicio de SOS, los hermanos Salazar. En esta misma fecha, el juez procedió al embargo de diferentes bienes a nombre de Jaime Salazar, como un chalet en La Moraleja de 560 metros, el bloqueo cautelar de diferentes cuentas, de un fondo de pensiones y de la parte proporcional del salario y demás emolumentos que perciba de Gran Hotel Velázquez, donde fue contratado tras su salida de SOS.De millonarios a embargados: la Audiencia requisa a los Salazar cuentas, mansiones y coches de lujo, Empresas, expansion.com


----------



## decloban (21 Feb 2014)

C.J. dijo:


> Sólo he copiado la noticia. Era en Abril (de 2013) pero se ve que la cosa se ha retrasado.



Que yo sepa se esta a la espera de la sentencia que supongo que se podrá recurrir.

Lo de juicio para mi es una anécdota, no hay que confiar en ella para estar dentro del valor.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Esas velas son igualitas a las que ha dejado estos días Peugeot. Hoy se ha marcado una buena subida al final de sesión. Ultimamente hay mucho ruido sobre la empresa, a ver si la dejan subir con tranquilidad y me la llevan como poco a los 15.



se supone que es la combinación más alcista, pero en este caso necesita una vela verde un poco mayor.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Feb 2014)

Ahí están Manhattan y Magic haciendo de hormiguitas y sumando poquito a poco.
Y Plug pues eso...haciendo de Plug. De momento en rojo pero hasta que no cierre la sesión no se puede perder la esperanza con esta


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2014)

Buscando nuevos horizontes con Metavalor he llegado al continente desconocido

*Per 4-5 y sin deuda*

Conduril


[YOUTUBE]SQyx2PWyC2I[/YOUTUBE]

Al ritmo que crece la población en África...¿digo yo que alguien les tendrá que hacer autopistas para que vengan a Europa?

Conduril


Ahora tengo un dilema muy serio no se que acción comprar al margen de los fondos

¿Conduril,Guillin,Coach,Imtech,DirectTV,Barón de Ley?

Y luego

¿Calsberg,Imperial Tobacco,Wester Union,Kroger,Buckle,Corticeira?

Y algo mas alejadas tengo a Telefonica y Morrison


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Vaya fuerza cogio EON, mejor cierre en 6 meses



Algo rapidito.







Viendo ese intercambio cambio la salida de 1/3 de 14,4-14,6 a 14,6-14,8 y luego reentrada de ese 1/3. Me sale ese r/r.

Para recordar, el grafico de hace unos 20 dias. Van cumpliendo estos señores







buen fin de semana.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Feb 2014)

Pues nada... Última operación de la semana. 
Me quito unas American Express que llevaba desde el verano pasado y me meto en GNRC.
GNRC Generac Holdings, Inc. XNYS:GNRC Stock Quote Price News
Dios mediante el clima seguirá siendo implacable con los usanos y tendrán que comprar muchos generadores.
A los que les gustan las gráficas que lo pongan a tres meses a ver a que les suena esa formita. 
A los de fundamentales que miren los últimos resultados 
Buen finde!


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

menuda oxtia Groupon -23%


TUBOS REUNIDOS

Pedro Abasolo Alboniga, pedro, vende 1.944.908 acciones a un precio de 1,8 euros. Controla un 0,000%.

BBVA, accionista significativo, reduce su participación por debajo del 20%. Controla un 14,870%.


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> menuda oxtia Groupon -23%
> 
> 
> TUBOS REUNIDOS
> ...



Ane internacionalizate

Baratas y sin apenas deuda

Conduril,Guillin,Corticeira


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (21 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Buscando nuevos horizontes con Metavalor he llegado al continente desconocido
> 
> *Per 4-5 y sin deuda*
> 
> ...




Con esos datos que es lo que no te lleva a invertir en Conduril?


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Con esos datos que es lo que no te lleva a invertir en Conduril?



De hecho me lo estoy planteando aunque ya las llevo en un fondo.No conozco ninguna empresa que sin deuda cotice tan barata.

Estoy entre comprar ...Conduril,Guillín,Imtech,Barón de Ley o Coach (pero solo una)


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (21 Feb 2014)

Ponzi, y a MANH como la ves? No está en una situación parecida a esas? 

Al menos esta subiendo como un tractor.

---------- Post added 21-feb-2014 at 23:15 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> De hecho me lo estoy planteando aunque ya las llevo en un fondo.No conozco ninguna empresa que sin deuda cotice tan barata



Tendrá algo que ver con la seguridad jurídica de esos países?


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2014)

Moody's eleva un escalón el 'rating' de España, a 'Baa3' con perspectiva positiva

bajistillas abandonad toda esperanza :no:


----------



## paulistano (21 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Moody's eleva un escalón el 'rating' de España, a 'Baa3' con perspectiva positiva
> 
> bajistillas abandonad toda esperanza :no:



Jato te quiero (con mariconadas). 

A ver si bankia da un buen empujón coño. 
..... Marca España!! 

Up, up!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

y habéis visto la última media hora del SP cuando se acercaba a máximos?


----------



## Chila (21 Feb 2014)

Con OLE os la han jugado.
Calentamiento de valor, rumores opas y ebros y velon rojo.
Alguno se ha forrado.
Si es que son unos hdp.


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ponzi, y a MANH como la ves? No está en una situación parecida a esas?
> 
> Al menos esta subiendo como un tractor.
> 
> ...



https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NSM/MANH-Manhattan_associates_inc/detalle-financiero

No se valorar el sector ahora si que te puedo decir que tienen una situación financiera muy buena,recompran acciones,el negocio crece y la rentabilidad es muy alta.Aunque ahora mismo Manh esta caro, pasa como en Gowex, si siguen creciendo a este ritmo pues en 1-2 años no lo estarán.
A mi me cuesta meterme en empresas de crecimiento cuando cotizan por encima de per 15-17, cosa que no quiere decir nada ya que puede salir bien, pero veo mas riesgo.
Sobre Conduril , es verdad que los países Africanos son "divertidos", a su favor tiene que va sin deuda, si un cliente no les paga pues les picara pero no quebraran.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2014)

Moody's aleja a España del bono basura: sube el rating desde 'Baa3' hasta 'Baa2' - elEconomista.es

pinta de gap al alza :Baile:


----------



## Chila (21 Feb 2014)

Conduril...no sé. La construccion necesita contratos, tengas deuda o no.


----------



## paulistano (21 Feb 2014)

Gato deje de hacer el tonto y ko sea iluso. 

Esta noticia estaba más que descontado. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Conduril...no sé. La construccion necesita contratos, tengas deuda o no.



Mira África....No conozco otra zona del mundo donde mas falten infraestructuras.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira África....No conozco otra zona del mundo donde mas falten infraestructuras.



Seseña-Valdeluz


----------



## Chila (21 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira África....No conozco otra zona del mundo donde mas hagan falta infraestructuras.



Trabajaba en el sector.
El problema es que en Africa te tienes que llevar empleados de aqui, y la rentabilidad es baja por los costes de personal, maquinarias etc.
Es muy complicado Africa.
Mas se esta haciendo en Colombia, Brasil...con Buenos resultados.


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Seseña-Valdeluz



Mira como nos ven fuera

Empiezan por la cañada y se van a valdeluz....Turismo de calidad

[youtube]bO_Z_qxuMXY[/youtube]

Mejor reír que llorar

---------- Post added 21-feb-2014 at 23:50 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Trabajaba en el sector.
> El problema es que en Africa te tienes que llevar empleados de aqui, y la rentabilidad es baja por los costes de personal, maquinarias etc.
> Es muy complicado Africa.
> Mas se esta haciendo en Colombia, Brasil...con Buenos resultados.



Conduril y Mota Engil estan consiguiendo tasas de rentabilidad bastante altas en sus proyectos


----------



## ane agurain (22 Feb 2014)

Para el que le interese cara al lunes ya. Prosegur empieza a dar una divergencia "toguapahí" Precio con mínimos decreciente y cci con crecientes.

Lo mismo con Viscofán y RSI y Precio, un poquito más avanzado


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Feb 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Algo rapidito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La reentrada sera a 13 entiendo no?



ponzi dijo:


> De hecho me lo estoy planteando aunque ya las llevo en un fondo.No conozco ninguna empresa que sin deuda cotice tan barata.
> 
> Estoy entre comprar ...Conduril,Guillín,Imtech,Barón de Ley o Coach (pero solo una)



Y porque solo una?


----------



## egarenc (22 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira como nos ven fuera
> 
> Empiezan por la cañada y se van a valdeluz....Turismo de calidad
> 
> ...





Se me ocurre: 'España va bien', 'han venido a pagarnos las pensiones'...

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2014)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> La reentrada sera a 13 entiendo no?
> 
> 
> 
> Y porque solo una?



Porque casi todas ya las llevo en el fondo y no tendria mucho sentido volver a comprarlas otra vez. 
A excepción de guillín que es la principal posición de uno de los fondos el resto estan en un % muy bajo.
Mi idea era recomprar Imtech pero ahora no se si cambiarla por otra.

-Guillin per 8 y en un negocio que esta creciendo (poca deuda)
-Conduril per 5 pero si vuelve a ganar lo de 2009 nos iríamos a un per 3 (sin deuda y con unas facturas por cobrar que son el doble de su capitalización)
-Coach, es el fabricante de bolsos de lujo mas barato del mercado, esta a per 13 pero si contamos la caja y alguna tienda que no esta en régimen de alquiler nos iríamos a un per de 11 (con caja neta)
-Imtech,la apuesta mas arriesgada, con un per normalizado de 6-7 pero donde su comparable mas directo esta cotizando a per 20, bilfinguer (Con deuda y manchados por la corrupción pero en mitad de una reestructuración)
-Barón de Ley, solo el negocio esta cotizando a unos precios muy ajustados, pero si contamos la caja y la renta fija nos vamos a un per 8.En este caso seria cambiar el dinero del banco por miles de botellas de vino 130 mill en bonos y 30 mill en caja (caja neta)

Tango otras ideas pero ya nos iríamos a empresas de alta capitalización.

Carlsberg,Kroger,Imperial Tobacco,Morrison,Tesco,DirectTV,Wester Union....


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Piratón, ese chart vale mucho. La peña no se dará cuenta porque este negocio va en slow motion mode pero llega y solo se aprovechan quienes tienen *"perspectiva"*.


----------



## moisty70 (22 Feb 2014)

Que se espera que pase con la cOtizacion de prisa despues de los 176M€ a 0,26?


----------



## hombre-mosca (22 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> La reentrada sera a 13 entiendo no?



Para mi entender, demasiado bajo. 13,9x-14,0x tengo en mente.

Lo que voy diciendo es segun lo veo. Veo que han acumulado y que hay suficiente polvora para igualar maximos de Abril del 2013. Siendo conservador, bajo un poco antes de llegar a ese punto.

A partir de ahi, a mirar:

- Que hay poco volumen, los leoncios se quedan dentro. Y hay algunos en 13,5-13,85 que disparan de verdad y no lo dejarian bajar a 13 porque les estropearia su operacion.

- Que hay mucho volumen, si han distribuido los del 13,5-13,85 pues si, entonces podrian dejarla caer mas.

- Siempre puede darse el caso que estos señores se vayan para arriba del todo sin corregir... Pero ahi, ya lo comente antesdeayer RWE y Eon presentan las cuenas del 2013, y creo que le haran una correccion.

Ayer se me paso de ponerlo en el grafico, pero la subasta fue fuerte (polvora para subir).

Como no me fio demasiado dejo 2/3 dentro, y el 1/3 fuera es por hacer algo, estoy muy vago desde hace unos meses y creo que esos 16 los cerraran este año.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Feb 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Para mi entender, demasiado bajo. 13,9x-14,0x tengo en mente.
> 
> Lo que voy diciendo es segun lo veo. Veo que han acumulado y que hay suficiente polvora para igualar maximos de Abril del 2013. Siendo conservador, bajo un poco antes de llegar a ese punto.
> 
> ...



Serias tan amable de volver a decir cuando se presentan resultados estoy interesado en entrar en e.on y me interesaría una entrada buena. 



ponzi dijo:


> Porque casi todas ya las llevo en el fondo y no tendria mucho sentido volver a comprarlas otra vez.
> A excepción de guillín que es la principal posición de uno de los fondos el resto estan en un % muy bajo.
> Mi idea era recomprar Imtech pero ahora no se si cambiarla por otra.
> 
> ...




Entiendo que llevas bestinver y estas acciones unicamente?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2014)

LOL talking 'bout dow 9000 or less in ED


Bertok sal de la arradiuuuuu

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Serias tan amable de volver a decir cuando se presentan resultados estoy interesado en entrar en e.on y me interesaría una entrada buena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo solo Bestinver y Metavalor


----------



## Hannibal (22 Feb 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/509454-emirato-de-qatar-se-aduena-del-capital-de-iberdrola-inversion-de-350-millones.html

_Ignacio Sánchez Galán aseguró este miércoles que, en estos momentos, en Iberdrola “somos más británicos, más americanos y más mexicanos o brasileños que españoles a nivel general. No solamente por negocios, sino también por presencia de accionistas”. Pero lo cierto es que, si la eléctrica tiene alguna nacionalidad, es qatarí. El fondo soberano del emirato invirtió el pasado año 350 millones de euros en elevar su participación en el capital hasta el 9,52%._


----------



## Tono (22 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/509454-emirato-de-qatar-se-aduena-del-capital-de-iberdrola-inversion-de-350-millones.html
> 
> _Ignacio Sánchez Galán aseguró este miércoles que, en estos momentos, en Iberdrola “somos más británicos, más americanos y más mexicanos o brasileños que españoles a nivel general. No solamente por negocios, sino también por presencia de accionistas”. Pero lo cierto es que, si la eléctrica tiene alguna nacionalidad, es qatarí. El fondo soberano del emirato invirtió el pasado año 350 millones de euros en elevar su participación en el capital hasta el 9,52%._



El 70% de su negocio ya está fuera. Los qataríes, junto a Blackrock y luego BAnkia y la Kutxa son los máximos accionistas. Mejor, más negocio en los países árabes

Con BME está ocurriendo lo mismo, el fondo soberano noruego y Blackrock también son los mayores accionistas. Lo bueno de España se está vendiendo, más bien lo están comprando, los foráneos.

Por cierto Iberdrola está en una situación parecida a E.On. En máximos de 36 meses después de dividendo, bajada del IBEX y de todas las piedras puestas en el camino con los recortes y el follón del déficit tarifario. 
Tiene toda la pinta de subir como un cohete en breve.

Pirata, la misma gráfica earnings/price si se hiciera sobre el IBEX sería al revés. Por más que suenen trompetas del averno, estamos baratos y se están aprovechando de ello.
Y creo que si se hiciera sobre el SP500 se vería que los máximos de ahora, coincidentes con los de las crisis del 2000 y 2007 tienen lugar con el doble de facturación y beneficios que en los casos del pasado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2014)

Janus, primero un abrazo y te tengo una envidia que te mueres por esa burguer que te comiste 

good luck!

Respecto a la gráfica. Súmale que a precios en máximos y expectativas cayendo, tenemos deuda en máximos....



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Tono (22 Feb 2014)

Sobre la deuda cada vez empiezo a pensar con más fuerza que es el menor problema. 
La deuda pública está en máximos en casi todos los países y parece que no es problema:







No sé cual es la solución mágica que han encontrado a esto, pero desde luego no parece importar más allá de que un país sea capaz de pagar los intereses.
No hay inflación, no hay límites a las impresoras...

¿a nadie se le ha ocurrido pensar que se puede llegar a intereses negativos en algún momento? En Alemania ya ha llegado a pasar.. y tachán, problema resuelto parcialmente.

Son elucubraciones de sábado con la cerveza al lado, no me hagáis mucho caso.


----------



## tarrito (22 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL talking 'bout dow 9000 or less in ED
> 
> 
> Bertok sal de la arradiuuuuu
> ...



eso dejaría al Ibex en ...??

:baba: :baba:

diga una cifra bonita


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> eso dejaría al Ibex en ...??
> 
> :baba: :baba:
> 
> diga una cifra bonita



Por el culo te la hinco miles????

Tono, el tema de la deuda es de dificil solución (política). Por lo que se, sólo hay dos opciones:

A) Quita y joden a los acreedores
B) Inflación y alivian los deudores.

De cualquier forma los ahorradores estamos jodidos si no estamos quietos.




En las noticias hablan de régimen Ucraniano...cuando no nos mola lo que Gobiernos elegidos por los ciudadanos de un país soberano lo llamamos régimen...

---------- Post added 22-feb-2014 at 14:08 ----------

Tono, divide esa deuda por habitante entre la media de ingreso, o mejor aún entre la renta disponible, ya verás que risas....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (22 Feb 2014)

Todos esos cálculos los hago Pirata. 
Si hay algo que tengo claro en esta vida es que no importa que mi vecino tenga más deuda en cantidad que yo, lo importante es que yo tenga ingresos para pagar la mía.

Pero veo que no importa, nadie le da importancia, sólo preocupa déficit y no superar un determinado techo.
¿es mosqueante, no?

Ya lo dije una vez, los problemas de impresora con impresora se arreglan. Otra cosa es que hubiera un cataclismo de otro tipo a nivel mundial (guerra o similar).
Los únicos que están jodidos son los que no tienen ingresos y/o trabajo. Que vienen a ser una gran parte de la población mundial, si no les das ingresos no pueden consumir recursos, si retiras el dinero físico te aseguras hasta el último céntimo de impuestos, el dinero acumulado en pocas manos no entra en la economía real....

no sé, veo muchas alternativas, ninguna buena para el ciudadano medio mundial
me voy a comer, que se me ha subido la cerveza a la cabeza...


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Sobre la deuda cada vez empiezo a pensar con más fuerza que es el menor problema.
> La deuda pública está en máximos en casi todos los países y parece que no es problema:
> 
> 
> ...



Se van a realizar quitas estratosféricas.

Muchos años de miseria para pagar las plusvalías de las manos fuertes.

Elysium is coming ...

---------- Post added 22-feb-2014 at 14:40 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL talking 'bout dow 9000 or less in ED
> 
> 
> Bertok sal de la arradiuuuuu
> ...



Son unos aficionados ::::::

Demasiado conservadurismo veo yo 8:8:8:


----------



## Hannibal (22 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> si retiras el dinero físico te aseguras hasta el último céntimo de impuestos



No, esto es falso. Mientras sigan existiendo paraísos fiscales tradicionales (islas caribeñas, Gibraltar, isle of Man, etc) y paraísos fiscales europedos (Luxemburgo o Irlanda), el Gobierno de aquí seguiría viendo más bien poco de impuestos mientras se permitan estos chanchullos. 

Para mi gusto están tardando una barbaridad en eliminar los paraisos fiscales; nunca debieron existir y tal, pero la UE tiene fuerza más que suficiente para eliminar un buen número de ellos. Pero se ve que no interesa, quizá porque muchos europarlamentarios los usan :fiufiu:

Mientras los peces gordos sigan teniendo sus paraísos fiscales, yo nunca criticaré a un padre de familia que haga unas chapucillas o trabaje en B para sostener a los suyos. Eso sí, cuando los grandes no tengan forma de evadir, espero que se investigue hasta el último mono.

Mi filosofía se resume en: o foll*mos todos o la put* al rio.


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Con las elecciones europeas a la vuelta de la esquina creo que este año no va a ser de grandes sustos al menos durante el primer semestre

La prueba mas clara es esta

http://www.eleconomista.es/noticias...be-el-techo-de-deuda-hasta-marzo-de-2015.html

Quieren tranquilidad hasta 2015, luego ya veremos.
Sobre la bolsa, es verdad que una parte esta cara, creo que el sp ya debe rondar un per 16 y si cogemos la media de los ultimos años fijo que nos vamos a 18.

En este escenario sin embargo tenemos otras empresas con poca o nada de deuda y a unos ratios muy atractivos

Guillin per 8
Conduril 5
Imtech 7
Coach 13
Barón de ley con el efectivo 8


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me cuesta meterme en empresa...lgo está caro o barato porque su PER sea "x".


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2014)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo hace tiempo que dejé de usar el PER, sobretodo desde que enfoqué más mi estrategia en el crecimiento en vez de en el valor.
> Un PER bajo y una estrategia de crecimiento, son bajo mi punto de vista, incompatibles...
> 
> Tomando como ejemplo a Google, que en el septiembre 2004 tenía un PER de 127, en los siguientes 8 meses se duplicó
> ...



Yo no solo me fijo en el per, lo mezclo con el fcf y Ev/ebitda de esta manera los resultados son otra historia.Luego para ver la calidad del negocio miro el roce,roe,roa,margenes,recompras de accs,crecimiento de bpa,cuota de mercado asi como los niveles de deuda.Un ejemplo donde se puede ver una distorsion es en las acereras puede parecer que estan caras por el per pero.si miramos el fcf claramente no lo estan aunque bueno son negocios reguleros.Las empresas que he puesto antes de aqui a 3 años a los precios q estan y para la calidad de los negocios q tienen en un % muy alto superaran al mercado.Crecimiento y valor no son incompatibles,Guillin crece y esta a per 8


----------



## Chila (22 Feb 2014)

Respecto a la deuda habra quitas siderales.
Ademas al mirar deuda es muy important ver quienes son los tenedores de dicha deuda.


----------



## Tono (22 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No, esto es falso. Mientras sigan existiendo paraísos fiscales tradicionales (islas caribeñas, Gibraltar, isle of Man, etc) y paraísos fiscales europedos (Luxemburgo o Irlanda), el Gobierno de aquí seguiría viendo más bien poco de impuestos mientras se permitan estos chanchullos.
> 
> Para mi gusto están tardando una barbaridad en eliminar los paraisos fiscales; nunca debieron existir y tal, pero la UE tiene fuerza más que suficiente para eliminar un buen número de ellos. Pero se ve que no interesa, quizá porque muchos europarlamentarios los usan :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Hannibal, precisamente estaba hablando de todas las formas de joder al ''ciudadano medio'', creo que lo digo bien claro.

Ojalá se tiraran unas cabezas nucleares sobre todas las islas, peñones y demás cuevas de bandidos que quedan en el mundo. Esas zonas de blanqueo de dinero realizan terrorismo fiscal y atentan contra los derechos de toda la humanidad, como tal se debería actuar contra ellos.

Sigo insistiendo sobre el hecho de que no veo que a nivel de macroeconomía la deuda de los países preocupe a nivel mundial. así como todas la vías usadas para proveer liquidez por parte de los bancos centrales tampoco parece que se vean como un problema a medio plazo.

Imaginemos que se llega un punto en que se decide reducir la deuda por la tremenda, mediante una combinacion de actuaciones que hoy son factibles:

- Los BC deciden que los intereses sean negativos (ahora mismo son 'positivos' pero por debajo de la inflación), con el correspondiente coste para los depósitos de los ahorradores Se obliga a movilizar todo ese dinero buscando rentabilidad. Por otra parte se incentiva el vivir al día o mediante tarjeta de crédito.

- Se prohibe la circulación de dinero físico. Los PIB y la recaudación de impuestos aumentan a niveles más que significativos, que diluirían la deuda.

- Se deflacionan los productos más básicos (comida, ropa, vivienda...) así como los extras de felicidad de las masas (tipo cachivaches informáticos, turismo de borregos, libros, películas...) lo que mantiene satisfecha a plebe. Pero al mismo tiempo se inflacionan y se sobrecargan de impuestos la energía, agua, sanidad, propiedad privada de tierra de cultivo... de forma que agua, tierra, aire y energía acaben en muy pocas manos (gobiernos, grandes corporaciones...) que siguen manteniendo su estatus de élites extractivas.

Incluso diría que las tres cosas están ocurriendo ya ante nuestros ojos y han llegado para quedarse.


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, primero un abrazo y te tengo una envidia que te mueres por esa burguer que te comiste
> 
> good luck!
> 
> ...



por aquí no hay miedo ni a Yellen ni a nada de nada. La gente dice que el dinero vuelve a circular, más que por tenerlo es porque la confianza es alta.

Yo me estoy dando cuenta que quien mantiene todo este tinglado es cada uno de esos más de 150M de americanos que les gusta el coche grande, comer mucho y fuera de casa, trabajar viajando en avión ...... Es consumismo puro y no precisamente en fith avenue. Son tantos que a un poquito que mejore la confianza, le enchufan millones y millones de usd en consumo. Y además bajo la cultura de pedir prestado y pagar aplazado con las tarjetas de crédito.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2014 at 17:38 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Sobre la deuda cada vez empiezo a pensar con más fuerza que es el menor problema.
> La deuda pública está en máximos en casi todos los países y parece que no es problema:
> 
> 
> ...





Yo a estas tablas le metería el tiempo de maduración y el rating dispuesto. La clave está en cuando hay que pasar por taquilla y cuál es la facilidad de refinanciación. Puedes deber mucho, pero con la seguridad de que refinanciará o que no te toca pasar por taquilla hasta dentro de muchísimos años.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Feb 2014)

Duro Felguera pierde un contrato de 1.472 millones de dólares australianos en un proyecto minero que llevaba con Fore Construction en consorcio. El problema ha sido la posible situación de insolvencia de su socio.

Lunes, se prevé oxtión?





Bullard de la FED dijo ayer por la noche cerca del cierre del mercado, lo cual provocó ventas, que la economía está mucho más fuerte de lo que dicen algunos y que se deberían subir tipos de interés en la parte final del 2014. Por supuesto la QE dice que debe terminar.


----------



## Hannibal (22 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Imaginemos que se llega un punto en que se decide reducir la deuda por la tremenda, mediante una combinacion de actuaciones que hoy son factibles:
> 
> - Los BC deciden que los intereses sean negativos (ahora mismo son 'positivos' pero por debajo de la inflación), con el correspondiente coste para los depósitos de los ahorradores Se obliga a movilizar todo ese dinero buscando rentabilidad. Por otra parte se incentiva el vivir al día o mediante tarjeta de crédito.
> 
> ...



Con el punto 1 no veo cómo se reduce deuda; ya estamos viendo que en lugar de en depósitos se mete el dinero en renta variable. Ni la compraventa de inmuebles está subiendo significativamente ni el consumo de productos no esenciales ni nada de nada. Es decir, que si los depósitos estuvieran al 4% y supuestamente no hubiera tanta circulación de dinero, el Estado ingresaría lo mismo. Es más, al retenerte el 21-27% de lo ganado con los intereses, ganaría más 

El segundo punto, en la práctica, es muy dificil de realizar. Pero aunque se hiciera, habría que hacerlo con un plazo muy largo de tiempo; no puedes coger un viernes y decir "a partir del lunes no existe el dinero físico"; debes dar plazos muy largos de 1-2 años. Además, si desaparece este dinero, ¿cómo se financiaría el R78 si sería casi imposible comprar drogas? :XX:

Del punto 3, efectivamente, hay deflación en todo lo no castuzo, porque si incluimos electricidad, comida e impuestos, creo que el balance es que sigue habiendo inflación. Pero es una inflación provocada y es lo que no entiendo de este gobierno; si hubiera deflación oficialmente tanto aquí como en Italia, tendríamos QE europedo al minuto siguiente. Y esta mini-inflación la provocan ellos.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Feb 2014)

Qué es lo que pasaba con Prisa que he habeís puesto antes?


Por A.T da entrada muchos indicadores, vigia, koncorde, gatillo, ... pero la cabeza me dice que no.


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Sobre la deuda cada vez empiezo a pensar con más fuerza que es el menor problema.
> La deuda pública está en máximos en casi todos los países y parece que no es problema:
> 
> 
> ...



Esa table no me dice mucho... convendría cruzar ese dato con el de renta per cápita. Y ahí igual ya vemos algo más. Estoy teniendo que mirar algunas cosillas sobre Singapur. Mientras que nuestra renta per cápita anda alrededor de 30.000 dolares año, la de ellos es algo más del doble. Así que su situación es algo mejor que la nuestra. Y además Singapur está promoviendo políticas bastante alejadas de la doctrinaria austeridad Europea, incluyendo subidas progresivas pero potentes de los salarios mínimos y mejoras a la inversión y el gasto. Ciertamente están preocupados por lo que haga China, pero mientras tanto, acabaron el 2013 con +4% de PIB y previsiones para 2014 entre el 2 y 4%. En España aún no llegamos al 1%.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Con las elecciones europeas a la vuelta de la esquina creo que este año no va a ser de grandes sustos al menos durante el primer semestre
> 
> La prueba mas clara es esta
> 
> ...



Metavalor y Bestinver llevan imtech, curioso


----------



## Tono (22 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Con el punto 1 no veo cómo se reduce deuda; ya estamos viendo que en lugar de en depósitos se mete el dinero en renta variable. Ni la compraventa de inmuebles está subiendo significativamente ni el consumo de productos no esenciales ni nada de nada. Es decir, que si los depósitos estuvieran al 4% y supuestamente no hubiera tanta circulación de dinero, el Estado ingresaría lo mismo. Es más, al retenerte el 21-27% de lo ganado con los intereses, ganaría más
> 
> El segundo punto, en la práctica, es muy dificil de realizar. Pero aunque se hiciera, habría que hacerlo con un plazo muy largo de tiempo; no puedes coger un viernes y decir "a partir del lunes no existe el dinero físico"; debes dar plazos muy largos de 1-2 años. Además, si desaparece este dinero, ¿cómo se financiaría el R78 si sería casi imposible comprar drogas? :XX:
> 
> Del punto 3, efectivamente, hay deflación en todo lo no castuzo, porque si incluimos electricidad, comida e impuestos, creo que el balance es que sigue habiendo inflación. Pero es una inflación provocada y es lo que no entiendo de este gobierno; si hubiera deflación oficialmente tanto aquí como en Italia, tendríamos QE europedo al minuto siguiente. Y esta mini-inflación la provocan ellos.




Los intereses negativos permitirían financiarse a los estados a precio 0 ó menos aún (ya ha pasado en Alemania con deuda a corto plazo, el estado ganaba dinero endeudándose) 

El ahorro no es gran negocio para un estado Hannibal, lo que genera ingresos es el gasto. Por lo tanto los intereses negativos que estimulen el gasto frente al ahorro son siempre más interesantes. 

Beneficio para el estado de 1€ de intereses de depósitos: 0,21 y dinero inmovilizado
Beneficio para el estado de 1€ gastado: 0,21 IVA +IRPF correspondiente al beneficio del bien consumido+dinero movilizado

Sobre la desaparición del dinero físico: está el ejemplo de Chipre. De la noche a la mañana se cierran cajeros e inmobilizan cuentas. Si España entrara en default ten por seguro que lo harían sin que te diera tiempo a reaccionar.
Suponiendo que España tiene un 20% de economía sumergida, la desaparición del papel moneda aumentaría en ese % nuestro PIB y seguramente en más de un 30-40% la recaudación por mejora de la eficiencia, lo que implica dilución de la deuda y más dinero para pagarla.

Por otro lado las quitas de deuda son leyendas urbanas. Lo que se le perdona a un país por un lado se le cobra en carne por otro.

La inflación en teoría está contenida, pero todos sabemos que cada vez tenemos menos dinero disponible, desaparece de nuestras cuentas antes de tocarlo. Impuestos, tasas, facturas fijas de luz, gas, Internet... IVA incluído, que no computa para el IPC.
Piensa que sale más caro calentar un vaso de leche que la propia leche o freir un huevo que el propio huevo. Por ahí es por donde nos la están metiendo y financiándose.

Los mecanismos para recaudar son infinitos, tal vez por eso la deuda no preocupa a nivel macroeconómico, siempre que la gente disponga de trabajo, comida y ocio barato para evitar que nos levantemos en pie de guerra.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2014 at 19:47 ----------




atman dijo:


> Esa table no me dice mucho... convendría cruzar ese dato con el de renta per cápita. Y ahí igual ya vemos algo más. Estoy teniendo que mirar algunas cosillas sobre Singapur. Mientras que nuestra renta per cápita anda alrededor de 30.000 dolares año, la de ellos es algo más del doble. Así que su situación es algo mejor que la nuestra. Y además Singapur está promoviendo políticas bastante alejadas de la doctrinaria austeridad Europea, incluyendo subidas progresivas pero potentes de los salarios mínimos y mejoras a la inversión y el gasto. Ciertamente están preocupados por lo que haga China, pero mientras tanto, acabaron el 2013 con +4% de PIB y previsiones para 2014 entre el 2 y 4%. En España aún no llegamos al 1%.



España no es el mundo y su deuda es un problema solamente para los que vivimos en ella. 
La tabla la he copiado por discutir que toda esa burbuja de deuda parece no preocupar a nivel macroeconómico, tú mismo estás dando razones para ello.
Por eso es por lo que cada vez descarto más que la deuda sea la que provoque un crash mundial de las bolsas.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Feb 2014)

Yo voy a poner una entrada para mañana y pasado más abajo que el mínimo del oxtion del otro día, si entra genial. En Imtech digo. *Cuándo da resultados?*


miércoles:
jazztel-repsol-abertis

jueves:
prosegur-grifols-tef-acx-antena3-tele5-cat.occid-miquel y costas

viernes:
iberia-indra-técnicas-acs-viscofan


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Metavalor y Bestinver llevan imtech, curioso



Y baron de ley.Pero es a lo q me referia antes,son % muy pequeños de la cartera


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo voy a poner una entrada para mañana y pasado más abajo que el mínimo del oxtion del otro día, si entra genial. En Imtech digo. *Cuándo da resultados?*
> 
> 
> miércoles:
> ...



imtech:
18-03-2014: Publication of FY 2013 figures
15-05 2014: Trading update Q1
22-05 2014: Annual General Meeting of Shareholders
26-08-2014: Publication Half-Year figures 2014
18-11-2014: Trading update Q3


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2014)

Ponzi, hay un dato menor pero interesante desde el punto de vista 'value' en Conduril: es una empresa familiar... 

Antonio Luis *Amorim Martins* - Chairman of the Board
Maria Benedita Andrade de *Amorim Martins* - Chief Executive Officer, Executive Director
Maria Luisa Andrade *Amorim Martins* - Deputy Chief Executive Officer, Executive Director
Luisa *Amorim Martins* - Director of Investor Relations
Ricardo Nuno Araujo Abreu Vaz Guimaraes - Director
Antonio Baracas Andrade Miragaia - Director
Alvaro Duarte Neves Vaz - Director
Carlos Antonio Soares de Noronha Dias - Director
Admar Americo Soares Paiva - Director

Y luego vea a Corticeira... por cierto, lídez mundial en lo suyo...


----------



## Tono (22 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ponzi, hay un dato menor pero interesante desde el punto de vista 'value' en Conduril: es una empresa familiar...
> 
> Antonio Luis *Amorim Martins* - Chairman of the Board
> Maria Benedita Andrade de *Amorim Martins* - Chief Executive Officer, Executive Director
> ...



¿dato menor?


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2014)

No tengo tiempo para pegarlo bien. Merece la pena leerlo

Pobreza, desempleo y ferraris. Banca y Dow Jones - Rankia


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿dato menor?



 sí, menor... sin tener más datos, lo es... ¿castuzos? Pa castuzo el otro Amorim , el de Corticeira, que el hombre más rico de Portugal y uno de los más ricos de la península y todo gracias al corcho. ¿más estable? no sabemos como se llevan. si es heredada, los hermanos igual se llevan a matar. Si la montaron juntos y siguen en la brecha, añade valor...


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ponzi, hay un dato menor pero interesante desde el punto de vista 'value' en Conduril: es una empresa familiar...
> 
> Antonio Luis *Amorim Martins* - Chairman of the Board
> Maria Benedita Andrade de *Amorim Martins* - Chief Executive Officer, Executive Director
> ...



Y guillin igual.Yo cada dia estoy mas convencido que si el que esta al mando es ademas el dueño de la empresa mucho mejor,cuando te juegas tu patrimonio personal ves la realidad desde otra perspectiva (recompras accs,no lanzas opas a lo loco...).De hecho la que mas me llama la atencion es conduril despues guillin,corticeira y ya despues Imtech y coach.


----------



## Hannibal (22 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Los mecanismos para recaudar son infinitos, tal vez por eso la deuda no preocupa a nivel macroeconómico, siempre que la gente disponga de trabajo, comida y ocio barato para evitar que nos levantemos en pie de guerra.



El problema para ellos es que cada vez hay menos trabajo como se ve en las afiliaciones a la SS; la comida es de lo poco que no baja sino al contrario, especialmente si te vas a los productos frescos, y sobre el ocio barato... supongo que te refieres al botellón. Porque el cine ha subido casi tanto como la luz (qué tiempos aquellos cuando iba al kinépolis por 6€), tomar una copa fuera de casa es un lujo salvo que te lo mezclen con matarratas, y hasta cenar fuera en cualquier cadena que no sea 100 montaditos empieza a ser un timo.

De hecho, yo ya hace un par de años me he vuelto bastante lonchafinista; me ha costado pero poco a poco voy convenciendo a mi señora. Ahora nada de tomarnos una cervecita o un café con bollo fuera; nos lo tomamos en casa. Cenar fuera, 1 vez a la semana como mucho. Bueno, debo reconocer que este año, sí nos daremos un capricho: 6 días de viaje con unos amigos, pero sin salir del pais, claro. Lo de irnos a los USA, Alemania, Italia, Francia... tendrá que esperar a tiempos mejores.

Y eso que trabajamos los 2.



Tono dijo:


> La tabla la he copiado por discutir que toda esa burbuja de deuda parece no preocupar a nivel macroeconómico, tú mismo estás dando razones para ello.
> Por eso es por lo que cada vez descarto más que la deuda sea la que provoque un crash mundial de las bolsas.



Para mí también es obvio que no va a haber ningún crash por la deuda; de hecho creo que no he leido a nadie decir lo contrario ienso: y es que es lógico. Si hay problemas de deuda, hay una salida que nunca falla, y es la hiperinflación; y ésta nunca provocaría un crash sino al revés.

Por cierto, yo dije y mantengo, como Janus, que la hiper vendrá. El problema serán sus consecuencias a nivel de relación entre paises, si tenemos en cuenta que China tiene un porrón de deuda usana y otro porrón de deuda europea.


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> El problema para ellos es que cada vez hay menos trabajo como se ve en las afiliaciones a la SS; la comida es de lo poco que no baja sino al contrario, especialmente si te vas a los productos frescos, y sobre el ocio barato... supongo que te refieres al botellón. Porque el cine ha subido casi tanto como la luz (qué tiempos aquellos cuando iba al kinépolis por 6€), tomar una copa fuera de casa es un lujo salvo que te lo mezclen con matarratas, y hasta cenar fuera en cualquier cadena que no sea 100 montaditos empieza a ser un timo.
> 
> De hecho, yo ya hace un par de años me he vuelto bastante lonchafinista; me ha costado pero poco a poco voy convenciendo a mi señora. Ahora nada de tomarnos una cervecita o un café con bollo fuera; nos lo tomamos en casa. Cenar fuera, 1 vez a la semana como mucho. Bueno, debo reconocer que este año, sí nos daremos un capricho: 6 días de viaje con unos amigos, pero sin salir del pais, claro. Lo de irnos a los USA, Alemania, Italia, Francia... tendrá que esperar a tiempos mejores.
> 
> ...



pelis en 1080p y pasando del cine

antes de la hiper (no creo que llegue a tanto), la deflación se lo va a comer todo porque todo dios está cipotecado.

La deuda del estado tendrá una quita brutal y las pensiones caerán con fuerza. Lo paga el ciudadano.

Cuando esté todo destrozado, comenzarán a inflacionar si es que pueden.

El tema está si antes la conflictividad social les desbarata los planes. No sería extraño que el día menos pensado aparece un castuzo o piliticastro destripado.

La mecha ya está muy caliente.


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2014)

A mí me gustaría Corticeria, hablando de castuzos, vean los CV de la peña... Warburg, Rothschild, Merrill, Popular,... estos tienen más amigos que un camello en un after...

Corticeira Amorim SGPS SA (CORA.LS) People | Reuters.com


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> A mí me gustaría Corticeria, hablando de castuzos, vean los CV de la peña... Warburg, Rothschild, Merrill, Popular,...
> 
> Corticeira Amorim SGPS SA (CORA.LS) People | Reuters.com



Los Amorin son dueños de una de las mayores fortunas de portugal.Ahora mismo estas son las empresas que veo mas baratas en bolsa, estoy entre una de estas o imtech. Por ejemplo en conduril solo con las facturas que tienen por cobrar ya sacas el doble de su capitalizacion.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2014)

Ponzi, luego me curro el de escala diaría.







¿Mola más esta plataforma o el prorealtime? Es para adoptarlo en el blog o no.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo voy a poner una entrada para mañana y pasado más abajo que el mínimo del oxtion del otro día, si entra genial. En Imtech digo. *Cuándo da resultados?*
> 
> 
> miércoles:
> ...



ebro también presenta resultados......

EBRO FOODS
José Nieto de la Cierva, consejero, compra 148.526 acciones a un precio de 15,98 euros el pasado Miercoles.
https://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={e056c75d-049e-443b-a16c-88be0713797c}


----------



## ane agurain (22 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> ebro también presenta resultados......
> 
> EBRO FOODS
> José Nieto de la Cierva, consejero, compra 148.526 acciones a un precio de 15,98 euros el pasado Miercoles.
> https://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={e056c75d-049e-443b-a16c-88be0713797c}



información privilegiada de esa?


hps


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, luego me curro el de escala diaría.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es calidad, si señor! Hasta con un texto explicando la operativa.
En esta plataforma los graficis se ven mas claro aunque igual por mi inexperiencia no soy el mas indicando para valorarlo.

En esta, Conduril,Guillín,Corticeira e Imtech hay muchas probabilidades de ganar pasta


----------



## ane agurain (22 Feb 2014)

También creo que conviene advertir que los triángulos en cuña descendente se suelen romper por el lado recto y la mayoría de las veces a los 2/3 de su longitud, pero vista esa vela y en que parte de la longitud está, aún tiene que ir a tocar arriba otra vez, antes de....


qué valor es?


----------



## Hannibal (22 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto es calidad, si señor! Hasta con un texto explicando la operativa.
> En esta plataforma los graficis se ven mas claro aunque igual por mi inexperiencia no soy el mas indicando para valorarlo.
> 
> En esta, Conduril,Guillín,Corticeira e Imtech hay muchas probabilidades de ganar pasta



OoM lejos de criticarle, permitame que muestre mi confusión por leer el mismo listado de empresas una y otra vez. Cualquiera que no le conozca diría que esta calentando esos valores.

O a lo mejor es que se ha convertido en un robot como mariamse 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> OoM lejos de criticarle, permitame que muestre mi confusión por leer el mismo listado de empresas una y otra vez. Cualquiera que no le conozca diría que esta calentando esos valores.
> 
> O a lo mejor es que se ha convertido en un robot como mariamse
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Hay una diferencia entre calentar un valor y calentarse la cabeza mientras decides... que es lo que está haciendo Ponzi... 




ane agurain dijo:


> qué valor es?



El chart de antes es Coach, lo pone... donde siempre...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> información privilegiada de esa?
> 
> 
> hps



compras 2,3 millones antes de presentar resultados y nadie ve nada raro... solo en el cortijo


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Hay una diferencia entre calentar un valor y calentarse la cabeza mientras decides... que es lo que está haciendo Ponzi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es, unas cuantas de esas ya las llevo en los fondos pero como estan en % muy pequeños, me planteo seriamente ademas comprar acciones. Cada vez tardo mas en decidirme por comprar una empresa, en Imtech mínimo yo creo que la estuve mirando 1-2 meses.Me parecen inversiones tan interesantes que me cuesta primar a imtech sobre el resto.Hannibal como mire mas empresas la cabeza me va hacer catacrack...mi problema es justamente ese, tengo tantas opciones que no se con cual quedarme, si solo mirase el ibex seria mas facil.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> compras 2,3 millones antes de presentar resultados y nadie ve nada raro... solo en el cortijo



Yo compré el mismo día sin información privilegiada, que pringao!


----------



## Tono (22 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, luego me curro el de escala diaría.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me gustaba más la otra, siempre tenía un chiste
ésta también está cuqui de la muerte 
Ponzi, cuando tienes varias buenas alternativas entre un grupo de mujeres ¿eres tan indeciso? 

la que tenga más tetas o échalo a suertes

a mí personalmente las empresas familiares que no tienen dimensión de multinacional con participación fuerte de grandes grupos de inversión me dan mucho miedo
si el que hace las cuentas es hijo del presidente y marido de la de marketing, la pueden montar muy gorda


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2014)

Jaaaaaaanus.... cagómetro al 74%


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me gustaba más la otra, siempre tenía un chiste
> ésta también está cuqui de la muerte
> Ponzi, cuando tienes varias buenas alternativas entre un grupo de mujeres ¿eres tan indeciso?
> 
> ...



Depende donde sea,todo en la vida es relativo Tono


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2014)

Ponzi....

Blog del SeaMonkey: Una de ....bolsos????


----------



## egarenc (22 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es, unas cuantas de esas ya las llevo en los fondos pero como estan en % muy pequeños, me planteo seriamente ademas comprar acciones. Cada vez tardo mas en decidirme por comprar una empresa, en Imtech mínimo yo creo que la estuve mirando 1-2 meses.Me parecen inversiones tan interesantes que me cuesta primar a imtech sobre el resto.Hannibal como mire mas empresas la cabeza me va hacer catacrack...mi problema es justamente ese, tengo tantas opciones que no se con cual quedarme, si solo mirase el ibex seria mas facil.



pues no te quedes solo con una . Curro en una empresa familiar, han tomado la sabia decision de no dejar entrar a la 3ª generación y tenemos un CEO 'profesional'. Ya solo por una cuestión estadística, vale la pena no jugársela.


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jaaaaaaanus.... cagómetro al 74%



El puto farsa ya no es lo que era :XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 22-feb-2014 at 23:32 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi....
> 
> Blog del SeaMonkey: Una de ....bolsos????



Si comprimes más el gráfico verás que el nivel de los 45-42 separa al valor del cataclismo más absoluto :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## egarenc (22 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El puto farsa ya no es lo que era :XX::XX::XX:



no podemos esperar mucho de un director de orquesta que se hace llamar Tata, que minimo que haber fichado un Infinity o Lamborgini. La tendencia es la tendencia, este año nos comemos los mocos :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El puto farsa ya no es lo que era :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-feb-2014 at 23:32 ----------
> 
> ...



te refieres a esto?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/503010-habeis-visto-ibex35-febrero-te-ves-cuatro-huevos-entrada-bankia-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-434.html#post11037871


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> te refieres a esto?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/503010-habeis-visto-ibex35-febrero-te-ves-cuatro-huevos-entrada-bankia-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-434.html#post11037871



Eso es, no lo había visto :ouch:

Vuelvo a la cueva ::


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> pues no te quedes solo con una . Curro en una empresa familiar, han tomado la sabia decision de no dejar entrar a la 3ª generación y tenemos un CEO 'profesional'. Ya solo por una cuestión estadística, vale la pena no jugársela.



Pues decision tomada,dejo las smallcaps familiares para los fondos y como el pirata tampoco ve clara la entrada en coach me voy de nuevo a por Imtech


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2014)

Este ponzi haciendo caso a chiflados del hinterné.... :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (23 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> pues no te quedes solo con una . Curro en una empresa familiar, han tomado la sabia decision de no dejar entrar a la 3ª generación y tenemos un CEO 'profesional'. Ya solo por una cuestión estadística, vale la pena no jugársela.



Para eso están los protocolos familiares. 

Ok en que no hay que jugársela. 

Ejemplos hay miles.


----------



## Chila (23 Feb 2014)

Un buen profesional, y los sobrinitos a jugar al pâdel...


----------



## tarrito (23 Feb 2014)

me piii en el piii whatsapp ... a partir de las 19:00 tirando de llamadas de móvil

el lunes todas las manos gordas de hilo cortos en facebook

pues no me habré gastado más de 5€ en llamadas! :´(

Chinito y sus TEF deben estar contentos 

pero ha valido la pena ver la cara de la contraria y amigas que no podían wassapearse con cara de : + 

jajaja :XX:


----------



## Chila (23 Feb 2014)

Un rato sin wasap y alguna casi se suicida.
Imaginad Si llega el madmax. Caerían como moscas.


----------



## bertok (23 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Un rato sin wasap y alguna casi se suicida.
> Imaginad Si llega el madmax. Caerían como moscas.



Su capacidad de adaptación es mucho mayor que la del macho patrio 8:

Llegado el mad max, tiembla si en una cuneta de una carretera comarcal desierta te atrapa un grupo de amazonas en tanga ....:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: terminarías en caldo


----------



## Chila (23 Feb 2014)

Con madmax y sin, bertok...


----------



## Janus (23 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jaaaaaaanus.... cagómetro al 74%



What is that?.


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2014)

No os perdáis los documentos que estan circulando sobre corrupción y sobornos en Imtech desde el 15 de Noviembre

http://imtech.com/ES/Espana/RSC/Codigo-de-conducta.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> What is that?.



LOL

Has dejado el soccer por el football ya??

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (23 Feb 2014)

Más madera con DEOLEO ...
Por Ejjjjjjjjjpaña !!! !!!

Italia disputa a España el dominio mundial del aceite de oliva al pujar por Deoleo - Noticias de Economía


----------



## ane agurain (23 Feb 2014)

eleconomista? estos no fueron los que...

ah no que es el confi


no me creo nada


aunque tampoco la venta de endesa a los spaguettis me creía


----------



## Hannibal (23 Feb 2014)

Soy el único madridista del foro? Bueno, mejor, así seré el único en recibir las felicitaciones cuando ganemos un titulo....

En el 2033 década arriba o abajo :ouch:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## moisty70 (23 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Qué es lo que pasaba con Prisa que he habeís puesto antes?
> 
> 
> Por A.T da entrada muchos indicadores, vigia, koncorde, gatillo, ... pero la cabeza me dice que no.



Ejecucion de guarrans

Prisa emite 176 millones de acciones nuevas por ejecuci?n warrants


----------



## hombre-mosca (23 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Serias tan amable de volver a decir cuando se presentan resultados estoy interesado en entrar en e.on y me interesaría una entrada buena.



Presentacion resltados 2013:

RWE: 04.03.2014 (Los espero mucho peor que lo esperado).
EON: 12.03.2014 (Los espero igual o ligeramente mejor que esperado).


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2014)

Os dejo una charla de Fernando Bernand (Bestinver) en 2010 que no había visto

Fernando Bernad: Bestinver, Value Investing y Escuela Austríaca de Economía


----------



## ane agurain (23 Feb 2014)

creo que voy a hacer una oferta por deoleo con mi hermano y mi primo y poner acento árabe.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Feb 2014)

aún no ha aparecido en ningún medio.
y en italianos?

---------- Post added 23-feb-2014 at 05:52 ----------




moisty70 dijo:


> Ejecucion de guarrans
> 
> Prisa emite 176 millones de acciones nuevas por ejecuci?n warrants



entonces? qué?



La emisión de warrants dará a este grupo
de inversores institucionales una
participación de hasta el 17 por ciento en
Prisa al suscribir nuevas acciones de la
compañía a un precio de 0,26 euros por
título.





el número de
acciones de clase A de Prisa se elevará a
914,5 millones desde 740,7 millones.


es decir. teniamos a 0.38 prisa. van a entrar 174 millones de acciones a 0.26.
un 20% de nuevas que al entrar a 0.26
...

igual por eso la han subido un 10% estos días?


----------



## amago45 (23 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> aún no ha aparecido en ningún medio.
> y en italianos?



No hay nada en prensa mas que ElConfidencial

Tablita con lo que ya han invertido los italianos ...







::::::


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No os perdáis los documentos que estan circulando sobre corrupción y sobornos en Imtech desde el 15 de Noviembre
> 
> Código de conducta - España



joer....... Miami vice en estado puro


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Os dejo una charla de Fernando Bernand (Bestinver) en 2010 que no había visto
> 
> Fernando Bernad: Bestinver, Value Investing y Escuela Austríaca de Economía



Bestinver lo hace muy bien y tal pero siendo un poco hp, fíjate

Por qué sigo una estrategia Buy & Hold II: Empresas aleatorias. - Rankia

empresas con letra A, compradas hace mucho tiempo y ahora, también hay una comparativa con la letra Z.


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Bestinver lo hace muy bien y tal pero siendo un poco hp, fíjate
> 
> Por qué sigo una estrategia Buy & Hold II: Empresas aleatorias. - Rankia
> 
> empresas con letra A, compradas hace mucho tiempo y ahora, también hay una comparativa con la letra Z.



El tema es saber aguantar y aqui entra en juego el tema psicologico.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Feb 2014)

A los buenos domingos!

Tengo una pregunta... la pregunta del millón!!

Y la pregunta es... cuando venga la corrección, lo hará súbitamente o lo hará cambiando de tendencia a bajista e irá corrigiendo poco a poco? Qué opináis? 

Yo me decanto más por caídas bruscas.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Feb 2014)

Pinchazo de Inditex, ¿oportunidad de compra?. El Correo

nunca había visto una recomendación de compra en la portada de elcorreo


----------



## egarenc (23 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No os perdáis los documentos que estan circulando sobre corrupción y sobornos en Imtech desde el 15 de Noviembre
> 
> Código de conducta - España



por lo que sé, empresas alemanas presentes en latinoamérica están muy preocupadas por estos temas y aplican códigos éticos y de conducta que aquí nos pueden parecer surrealistas. Bueno, surrealista no seria la palabra con el nivel de ética que hay en este país.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2014 at 16:40 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> El tema es saber aguantar y aqui entra en juego el tema psicologico.



muchos ahorradores de IPF's que siempre han sido desconfiados con la inversión en bolsa no se dan cuenta que ahora en vez de tener ahorrados los xk€ de toda una vida trabajada podrían tener un capital 4-5 veces superior, inviertiendo con cabeza, claro :rolleye:. Cuando no esos 200k€ se los han reconvertido en preferentes ::

---------- Post added 23-feb-2014 at 16:41 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Pinchazo de Inditex, ¿oportunidad de compra?. El Correo
> 
> nunca había visto una recomendación de compra en la portada de elcorreo



entonces hay que comprar si o si, no? ::


----------



## tarrito (23 Feb 2014)

paso por aquí ... hago un UP
y me voy a ver la UFC 170 :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2014)

Udinese Football Club????

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II

---------- Post added 23-feb-2014 at 19:25 ----------

Today : trail 21.5km suckers!!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## tarrito (23 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Udinese Football Club????
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II
> 
> ...



Sitio Web Oficial del Ultimate Fighting ChampionshipÂ® (UFC)

biolensia y mandobles everywhere 

y no vea usted como reparten las mozAs :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2014)

::


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Feb 2014)

Bertok, tienes plan para esta noche?


----------



## bertok (23 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bertok, tienes plan para esta noche?



Jrande, link please


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2014)

bertok, te haces viejo. No has pillado el acertijo ::


----------



## bertok (23 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bertok, te haces viejo. No has pillado el acertijo ::



Ni acertijo no pollas .... estoy reventado del training en series de esta tarde.

Quiero link :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (23 Feb 2014)

monos jugando a cartas en un supermercado?

qué será lo siguiente?

paíssss! :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (23 Feb 2014)

Comentario de J.L. Cava

El viernes pasado el S&P 500 intentó por segunda vez superar el 1.850 y no pudo. Como consecuencia de ello, se produjo un retroceso que lo devolvió a la zona de mínimos de la sesión.

El soporte y la resistencia están muy bien definidos. Este hecho nos hace pensar que lo más probable es que se produzca un movimiento brusco en un sentido o en otro. Si el S&P 500 superase el 1.850, tendríamos un estallido alcista. Y si perforase el 1.810, una fuerte caída. Es probable que durante los primeros días de la semana tengamos la respuesta.

El volumen negociado durante la sesión del viernes no fue elevado a pesar de que era el día en que expiraban los contratos de futuros y opciones.

El VIX se mantuvo por debajo de la primera resistencia significativa, que establecimos en comentarios anteriores en torno a 16. La superación del nivel 16 podría provocar una fuerte caída de las bolsas.

Gráfico diario del índice VIX







Nosotros creemos que lo más probable es que durante los primeros días de la semana el S&P 500 nos marque el camino que va a tomar. La excusa del mal tiempo climatológico para justificar los débiles datos publicados de la economía estadounidense ha llegado a su fin. Es cierto que han podido afectar a la economía, no lo dudamos, pero no pueden justificar todo, cuando lo más probable es que ni los empleados del FED sean capaces de interpretarlos correctamente.

El sector tecnológico ha liderado el movimiento a alza. El NADAQ 100 consiguió durante la semana pasada marcar nuevos máximos pero, sin embargo, el MACD en gráfico semanal puede estar dibujando una potencial figura conocida como fallo alcista de implicaciones bajistas. Si ahora la línea rápida del MACD no fuese capaz de superar a la rápida muy probablemente se produciría un brusco retroceso, porque muchos programas de especulación tienen esta pauta muy bien catalogada.

La compra por Facebook de WhatsApp a un precio tan elevado es más propia de un techo de mercado. Ahora bien, como una parte la ha pagado mediante la entrega de sus “sobrevaloradas” acciones, si se produjera un fuerte descenso de su cotización, haría la compra más barata (lógico).

*Muchos índices están en zona de máximos: S&P 500, DAX y FTSE. Si fallan a la hora de superar sus máximos previos, podríamos experimentar un retroceso brusco. Ahora bien, si consiguen superarlos como han hecho el NASDAQ 100 y el CAC, tendremos una fuerte subida.

El ’Warren Buffett Indicator” utiliza el Wilshire 5000 Composite, índice de base muy amplia. Según este indicador, el índice muestra que las acciones están ahora más caras que antes de la crisis de 2008 y casi tan caras como lo estaban antes de la crisis de las “puntocom” en 2000. Por lo tanto, según este indicador, resulta muy probable que se produzca un descenso brusco.*

La situación de violencia reinante en Ucrania podría ser el desencadenante, además de que el país esta al borde de la suspensión de pagos.







Tal y como podemos ver en el gráfico que recogemos a continuación, el Dow Jones se encuentra lejos de los máximos de diciembre de 2013, mostrando una divergencia respecto al S&P 500.

El Dow Jones se encuentra ahora en un nivel que representa un retroceso del 61,8% del último tramo a la baja. Y como se aprecia con claridad en el gráfico, ha fallado dos veces en su intento de superación del 16.250. Y con el retroceso del viernes, los indicadores de momento se han deteriorado.







Echemos un vistazo al gráfico del NASDAQ 100. Vamos a tomar como referencia el 3.610. Su perforación sería un signo claro de debilidad.

Hay un detalle que queremos señalar. El NASDAQ 100, por el momento, no ha sido capaz de acercarse a la parte alta del canal. Por lo tanto, si no es capaz de superar los máximos previos muy probablemente experimentaría un fuerte descenso hacia la parte inferior del canal.

Gráfico diario del Nasdaq 100







El IBEX se encuentra dentro de un amplio movimiento lateral con una primera resistencia en los máximos de la semana pasada (10.100) y una más resistencia más fuerte en 10.250. El soporte significativo se encuentra en 9.950.

La superación de la resistencia de los 10.250 o la perforación del soporte (9.950) nos avisaría del sentido del siguiente movimiento.

Creemos que lo más probable es que el IBEX abra el lunes en torno a 10.000.

Gráfico horario del IBEX 35


----------



## IRobot (23 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> monos jugando a cartas en un supermercado?
> 
> qué será lo siguiente?
> 
> paíssss! :ouch:



Mis sensores indican que el Pirata quería decir que el equipo blanco es líder en solitario 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2014)

Irobot, monlovi contratrolea troleando al trol. ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (23 Feb 2014)

si no superase el máximo:


la primera onda dura de mínimos a máximos 2 años y 2 meses
la segunda onda actual, llevamos ahora mismo 2 años y poco más de dos meses

y si lo cogiesemos como una onda ÚNICA, el 23fibo de la correción desde máximos actuales, es esa misma línea.


a riesgo de owned, apunta a corrección "sana"

pero como diría el Cava: entonces si todo el mundo piensa esto es cuando le metemos un subidón...

y cuando todo el mundo vea que es un subidón es cuando la tiramos 

:XX:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Feb 2014)

Mañana ostia de mdf por australia veremos donde la paran y otro capitulo de la acitera...


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Mañana ostia de mdf por australia veremos donde la paran y otro capitulo de la acitera...



buen momento para entrar en MDF y salir de Deoleo 


4,40 para mañana?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> buen momento para entrar en MDF y salir de Deoleo



Mdf puede ser un buen momento, de la otra no creo que hayan muchos canvios...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 Feb 2014)

Permabulls - YouTube

Tenéis que ver este vídeo... es buenérrimo


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

30 agosto 2013:
Duro Felguera, a través de su sociedad filial Duro Felguera Australia Pty, ha suscrito con la compañía Samsung C&T Corporation un contrato para la ejecución de la planta de proceso de mineral de hierro y los equipos de manutención del puerto del proyecto Roy Hill Iron Ore (RHIO), en la región de Pilbara (Australia), informó la empresa a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). El valor total del contrato es de 1.471,5 millones de dólares australianos (unos 991 millones de euros), de los cuales 641,5 millones de dólares australianos (unos 432 millones de euros) corresponden a la filial de la empresa española. La firma de este contrato permite a Duro Felguera introducirse en el campo de los grandes proyectos de minería de Australia.

Duro Felguera se adjudica un contrato en Australia por 432 millones,Empresas, expansion.com



*DF sube un 10% en pocos días y sale de la tendencia bajista que había tomado.*

Si aplicamos la misma regla de 3: 4,40



Esto huele a Panamá 2.0:





> Duro Felguera señaló que está analizando las consecuencias económicas y legales que esta terminación del contrato puede conllevar para la compañía, así como tomando las medidas necesarias para proteger sus intereses.
> 
> Además, indicó que mantiene conversaciones con la coreana Samsung “para evaluar la posibilidad de continuar en el proyecto desarrollando el alcance que tenía asignado dentro del consorcio”.


----------



## dalmore_12y (24 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias...vamos subiendo el hilo


----------



## amago45 (24 Feb 2014)

Buenos días. Nikkei plano semiplano
Los futuros rojitos pero poco
Ejjjjpaña ya es "Baa2 with a positive outlook" ... 
vrotes berdes


----------



## Tono (24 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.

Hoy espero que la sesión sea un poco más entretenida que la de estos últimos días.

La mejora en el rating debería suponer un extra en la cotización de la banca y en los blues que emiten deuda, lo que tiraría del IBEX
La prima de riesgo baja a 184 ahora mismo (más de un 2%) y los futuros casi planos ya.

Mañana presenta resultados ferrovial, parece que buenos. A ver que hacen hoy con el valor los que disponen de información privilegiada, Citi le da un valor objetivo de 15,8€.



> Citi explica en el citado informe cómo elaboran su precio objetivo de 15,8 euros para Ferrovial. Primero, estiman un valor de la compañía de 20.040 millones de euros, a la que después descuentan la deuda y las provisiones esperadas, lo que reduce el valor de la empresa a 13.600 millones. Esta valoración supondría un precio de las acciones de 18,54 euros, sobre el que los expertos de la compañía aplican un descuento del 15% para cubrirse ante posibles incertidumbres en sus cálculos, lo que deja el precio objetivo final en los 15,8 euros.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

Bankia vende tres carteras de créditos por 713 millones de euros


Bankia acelera la venta del 20% de Metrovacesa


----------



## Robopoli (24 Feb 2014)

Buenos lunes,
Pinta todo plano, plano...
A las 10:00 y 11:00 dan un par de datos Uropeos que puede que muevan un poco la cosa.
Al otro lado del charco no me consta ningún dato importante salvo los resultados de una centena de empresas pero ninguna gorda.
Saludos


----------



## paulistano (24 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias.

Lo de imtech es desesperante.

Lleva dias sin moverse:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Lo de imtech es desesperante.
> 
> Lleva dias sin moverse:



Yo espero que Imtech, Tef y Gas corrijan un poco hoy intradía para poder entrar, sobre todo el primero, mínimo 1,95


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Lo de imtech es desesperante.
> 
> Lleva dias sin moverse:




Yo acabo de volver a entrar a 2...

[YOUTUBE]RdgvAyOcCJo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Feb 2014)

Gowex días

Un saludo para todos y Pecata


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

Vozpópuli - La americana Bunge se une a los fondos para preparar una oferta sobre la aceitera Deoleo

toma ya!



ha vale, es un refrito de eleconomista.... no serán del mismo grupo?

A 0,30? terrorismo bursátil? jaja, menudos comentarios.


----------



## amago45 (24 Feb 2014)

¿Qué ha pasado en Volkswagen hoy? -6.5%

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 09:25 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> ha vale, es un refrito de eleconomista.... no serán del mismo grupo?
> 
> A 0,30? terrorismo bursátil? jaja, menudos comentarios.



DEOLEO es un partido de tenis, a noticia buena le sucede noticia mala, otra noticia buena, otra mala ... ... :no::no::no:

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 09:26 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> ha vale, es un refrito de eleconomista.... no serán del mismo grupo?
> 
> A 0,30? terrorismo bursátil? jaja, menudos comentarios.



DEOLEO es un partido de tenis, a noticia buena le sucede noticia mala, otra noticia buena, otra mala ... ... :no::no::no:

Caramba ... ... "Este foro requiere que tú esperes 30 segundos entre mensajes. Por favor intenta de nuevo en 27 segundos"


----------



## Tono (24 Feb 2014)

Me voy a hacer la calle.

En Iberdrola algo se está moviendo, a punto de romper máximos absolutos de 36 meses. Los 5€ cada vez más cerca.
Ferrovial parece que se anticipa a la salida de resultados.

Resistan que los futuros nos son favorables.


----------



## Topongo (24 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me voy a hacer la calle.
> 
> En Iberdrola algo se está moviendo, a punto de romper máximos absolutos de 36 meses. Los 5€ cada vez más cerca.
> Ferrovial parece que se anticipa a la salida de resultados.
> ...



Si que han dicho que van a invertir aun menos en españa por las leyes bananeras ( y que en mucho les beneficia)


----------



## Robopoli (24 Feb 2014)

BDL lleva bueno volumen hoy para ser BDL, no?
La verdad es que a lo tonto a lo tonto desde el otro día la voy sacando un 10%


----------



## Chila (24 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Gowex días
> 
> Un saludo para todos y Pecata



Gran dia el que decidí invertir en gowex!


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2014)

¿Alguien puede superponer el grafico de imtech con el de los cortos?

shortsell.nl

Casi un 9% del capital


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> BDL lleva bueno volumen hoy para ser BDL, no?
> La verdad es que a lo tonto a lo tonto desde el otro día la voy sacando un 10%



extasis comprador?

deoleo +3,75% ::::::


----------



## inversobres (24 Feb 2014)

Fran siguen haciendo el tonto con el CP. Seguimos sin la correccion y el tiempo pasa.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 09:41 ----------

Vamos a hacer una visitilla al 150. Si hace mucho frio ahi arriba, tal vez, volvamos a la base.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Gran dia el que decidí invertir en gowex!



A mí gowex me parece querer decir que cae hasta el viernes.... igual entro ese día, la tengo en radar. Pero también me asusta.

como Prisa, que está rompiendo


----------



## inversobres (24 Feb 2014)

Por cierto, ahora importa lo que diga moody's? ahora? que cinismo hay en los medios verdad? cuando nos bajaban es que solo se dedicaban a joder, cuando suben es que vamos bien.

Asi va el tema, esparciendo mierda.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> extasis comprador?
> 
> deoleo +3,75% ::::::



Extasis, extasis, lo que es extasis tampoco. 
Que son 1300 acciones lo que han vendido


----------



## inversobres (24 Feb 2014)

LAs gordas se han pasado al verde. Menudos bailes que hay en tef ultimamente. 

A ver donde nos ponen para el bocata. Ahi vino el arreon. Nivel alcista superado, next step 150.


----------



## Durmiente (24 Feb 2014)

Vaya subidita de SAN...


----------



## Robopoli (24 Feb 2014)

Hoy me están dando en todas las Gorges. El viernes subieron más de un 5% que es más o menos lo que está cayendo ahora... 
¿Algún alma caritativa del AT y con ganas de mirar el gráfico puede decirme que ve?


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Extasis, extasis, lo que es extasis tampoco.
> Que son 1300 acciones lo que han vendido



pero en 1h tiene el mismo volumen que cualquier día completo de los 7-8 pasados


----------



## Robopoli (24 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero en 1h tiene el mismo volumen que cualquier día completo de los 7-8 pasados



Eso no te lo puedo negar!! Están desataossss!! :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2014)

comenzamos la semana con la noticia de la victoria del bravo pueblo ucraniano , gloria a Ucrania :Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal (24 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Por cierto, ahora importa lo que diga moody's? ahora? que cinismo hay en los medios verdad? cuando nos bajaban es que solo se dedicaban a joder, cuando suben es que vamos bien.
> 
> Asi va el tema, esparciendo mierda.



Sigue importando la misma Mierda. Lo q pasa es q si la bolsa sube, los periolistos deben buscar alguna excusa para justificarlo.

No me digas q a estas alturas aun no te has dado cuenta de q según los medios, las subidas siempre tienen un motivo aunque ese mismo "motivo" otros días no influyan. Ah, y cuando hay caídas siempre, siempre es porque "recogen beneficios". Supongo que la caída a los 6000 es porque recogieron demasiados beneficios: D

Alguna vez alguien ha visto u oído añgun articuló sobre gente q lo pierde todo.en bolsa?

P.d. no puedo ver las gowex, pero q alguien vaya sacando la conga por favor 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 09:59 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> comenzamos la semana con la noticia de la victoria del bravo pueblo ucraniano , gloria a Ucrania :Aplauso:



A cual de los 2 pueblos te refieres? Al pro europeo o al prorruso? Eso no ha hecho mas que comenzar, y como si tuviéramos poco con nuestras mamandurrias, tendremos q pagar una pasta a la ucrania occidental

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (24 Feb 2014)

Se huele el churrasco. Gacelerio a tope y euforico.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 10:14 ----------

Bien, ya estamos en los 150.

Un pintxo y al tajo.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 10:14 ----------

PD: por un dia he fallado. Vamos a por maximos de febrero.


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2014)

Mirar en que andan metidos los de Imtech

[YOUTUBE]lgfb8ugowOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

vamos ibez!! 10166 a nada de 10180

si no podemos con ellos, escenario Fran


deoleo +6,25% 

estoy por soltar la compra para intradías, y sacar un %, pero la avaricia es muy grande...


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

Ane, me has leido el pensamiento, estaba pensando en lo mismo con Deoleo.


----------



## paulistano (24 Feb 2014)

Ibex peponeando y bankia en rojo....spm....


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

Prisa ha roto la directriz bajista de máximos. si no es en falso: siguiente objetivo 0,425

y de ahí se transforma en alcista DE NUEVO



Natra subiendo y con muuucho volumen
Fuera de deoleo (la mitad y con plusvas)

Ahora ya puedo decir "ya pueden subirla" para la otra mitad


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

La lenta velocidad del mercado continuo me desespera.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2014)

Cerramos largos 10045-10160 abrimos cortos , MV te condena ibex :abajo:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

Inditex se acerca al gap. Cuarto intento en 4 días. Si supera el 107 claro, va a cerrarlo, y además dispara al IBEX por su capitalización

Luego la posibilidad de cierre se reduce mmm


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2014)

MV acaba de condenar al ibex , abandonad toda esperanza alcistillas , cerraremos el gap 9450 :abajo:


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV acaba de condenar al ibex , abandonad toda esperanza alcistillas , cerraremos el gap 9450 :abajo:



¿Hoy? ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2014)

hoy no , mañana :cook:

en la proximas sesiones


----------



## Robopoli (24 Feb 2014)

Premarket usano getting green...


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy no , mañana :cook:
> 
> en la proximas sesiones



te importaría ponerte corto en prosegur antes de que me pire?


----------



## juanfer (24 Feb 2014)

En la eurozona	Índice de Precios al Consumo (Anual)	0,8%	

En la eurozona IPC (Mensualmente)	-1,1%

Estamos en deflación.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2014)

largo en prosegur me voy a poner , pa hacerte el lio


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2014)

Mirar como imtech pero haciendo las cosas bien

-fcf positivo
-sin ampliaciones de capital
-sin corrupción

Arcadis

Per 19,5

Price to sales 0,8

Price to book 3,3

Bilfinger

Per 23

Price to sales 0,5

Price to book 1,8


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> En la eurozona	Índice de Precios al Consumo (Anual)	0,8%
> 
> En la eurozona IPC (Mensualmente)	-1,1%
> 
> Estamos en deflación.



Esto es muy importante. Aunque valoro más el anual por importancia.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Feb 2014)

Reconozco que no tengo paciencia para empresas de crecimiento tan lento :



ponzi dijo:


> Mirar como imtech pero haciendo las cosas bien
> 
> -fcf positivo
> -sin ampliaciones de capital
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2014)

el poder de MV te obliga ibex , al rojo intenso cojones ya :no:


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Reconozco que no tengo paciencia para empresas de crecimiento tan lento :



Estoy mas preocupado por la corrupción, por eso mismo están cotizando a 1/2-1/3 respecto a sus comparables..

El mercado se ha cebado con ellos y con razón

2 ampliaciones de capital (2010 y 2013) y un caso de corrupción no son ninguna tonteria


----------



## Durmiente (24 Feb 2014)

Pues yo creía que hoy Bankia rompia el 57 (ampliamente....).

Pero parece que tiene poca fuerza....


----------



## Hannibal (24 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Pues yo creía que hoy Bankia rompia el 57 (ampliamente....).
> 
> Pero parece que tiene poca fuerza....



Últimamente tira por las tardes; se ve que el cuidador encargado de retener el valor, se echa la siesta después de comer. 

Ahora que lo pienso, ¿no será Tono el cuidador? ienso:


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Feb 2014)

Están recogiendo todo el papel que pueden, en breve nos ponemos en verde


----------



## Crash (24 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> En la eurozona	Índice de Precios al Consumo (Anual)	0,8%
> 
> En la eurozona IPC (Mensualmente)	-1,1%
> 
> Estamos en deflación.



Pero es por las rebajas. Y por el mal tiempo.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

Prisa ha llegado ya a los 0,425, ahora toca ver qué ocurré, si está lateral o rompe por arriba.

Los que peligran como no suban desde hoy o mañana son FAES y Prosegur.


----------



## Tono (24 Feb 2014)

Abróchense los cinturones que se va a haber un Pepón.

------

y para mí personalmente ya lo hay:

Ferrovial se dispara antes de resultados. En la preview:

*Heathrow SP (Ferrovial) gana 473 millones y deja atrás los 'números rojos' tras vender Stansted*

*La autopista de Ferrovial en Canadá gana 165,2 millones en 2013, un 42,6% más*


----------



## Robopoli (24 Feb 2014)

No se si alguien llevaba Canadia Solar al final. Hoy parece que la van a dar un empujoncito:

Canadian Solar Inc. : Canadian Solar Modules Chosen by Strata Solar to Power Five Utility Scale Projects in North Carolina | 4-Traders


----------



## dj-mesa (24 Feb 2014)

F*DAX*


----------



## amago45 (24 Feb 2014)

Por 0.425 en DEOLEO parece que pasa la media de 200 sesiones ponderada ... entiendo que por técnico puede hacer de resistencia.

Veremos si le siguen echando carbón. En tres horas y media negociados 7.3 millones de títulos


----------



## Tono (24 Feb 2014)

DAX entrando al verde

el guapetón del hilo ha llegado


----------



## Topongo (24 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> DAX entrando al verde
> 
> el guapetón del hilo ha llegado



Eso estaba claro desde que el jato se puso corto uno post atrás....:XX::XX:


----------



## aitor33 (24 Feb 2014)

Voy en Prisa desde 0.4 y no se me pasa por la cabeza soltarlas, el volumen que lleva no es normal


----------



## dj-mesa (24 Feb 2014)




----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2014)

Comparar los gráficos a largo plazo (10-20 años) de

-Arcadis
-Bilfinger
-Imtech

A los holandeses vamos a tener que enviarles un pack completo de pinta y colorea...van muy retrasados::::


----------



## Xiux (24 Feb 2014)

Buen día desde Puerto madero 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2014)

el ibex tiene toda la pinta de cortar el macd en diario a la baja , en pocas sesiones cerrariamos el gap 9450 ienso:


----------



## Tono (24 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen día desde Puerto madero



¿el de Buenos Aires o el restaurante de Barcelona?


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Feb 2014)

"Creo en el euro": Soros espera hacer un "montón de dinero" con la banca europea - elEconomista.es


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

Mucho volumen en Prisa y Deoleo pero no se mueven, independientemente de lo que haga el Ibex.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Feb 2014)

Están haciendo lo imposible para que bankia se mantenga en rojo  veremos cuánto más lo podrán aguantar.


----------



## Topongo (24 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Están haciendo lo imposible para que bankia se mantenga en rojo  veremos cuánto más lo podrán aguantar.



Mmm amplie para los que andamos desconectados, que andan metiendo posiciones a saco en 57?
A ver si a la tarde nos hace un rally de lso que suele hacer.


----------



## Durmiente (24 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Están haciendo lo imposible para que bankia se mantenga en rojo  veremos cuánto más lo podrán aguantar.



Dependerá del "MURO" que le pongan en 1,57... (que es donde parece que está el quid de la cuestión)


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2014)

apuesto por giro brusco en busca del gap 9450 , advertidos quedais alcistillas :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2014)

Prisa se desinfla.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2014)

el ibex esta formando un gran HCH , cuando cierre el gap 9450 ya tendremos una cabeza y un hombro dibujados , solo faltaria el segundo hombro que deberia llegar a su maximo para el vencimiento de marzo ienso:

objetivo 8000 aprox , lo mismo y nos vamos a visitar la gran bajista :rolleye:


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

Pues yo no me bajo del burro de Prisa !


----------



## dj-mesa (24 Feb 2014)

*El cobre desciende un 1,5% tras noticias provenientes de China * 


El cobre retrocede un 1,5%, su peor día del mes, después de que un diario estatal chino dijera que algunos bancos frenaron los préstamos a los promotores del país.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Dependerá del "MURO" que le pongan en 1,57... (que es donde parece que está el quid de la cuestión)



No tengo profundidad de mercado, pero hubo un escalón alcista que chocó con los 57 efectivamente. Y de ahí no ha podido pasar, ahora está retrocediendo algo otra vez para coger carrerilla, supongo.


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

Pues parece que todos están cogiendo carrerilla hoy.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Pues parece que todos están cogiendo carrerilla hoy.



Se nota que lleva poco por aquí; todos sabemos que a Bankia la aguantan con posiciones asustaviejas® y cuando interesa, tiran el muro y a subir 

El rsto del continuo es absolutamente independiente de Bankiainocho:


----------



## paulistano (24 Feb 2014)

En 1,568 hay 250k.....el tomate esta en 1,57 con 550k.

Llevo bkia e imtech....la jornada de hoy soporífera....por suerte viene Anr algo peponaienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2014)

vamos ibex , vamos bonito , guanea pezkeñin :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (24 Feb 2014)

600k titulos defienden el 1,56


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

Si, eso mismo pensaba yo.

Lo que me parece es que aunque se lleguen a conclusiones lógicas sobre el movimiento de un valor, el mercado está tan manipulado que el tiempo dedicado muchas veces no merece demasiado la pena.

La consecuencia es que en ese caos, los novatos tenemos alguna posibilidad de acertar. Ya sabe, hasta un relog parado da la hora correcta dos veces al día.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 15:05 ----------

ahora toca subidón


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Feb 2014)

Bankia duerme la siesta mientras Tono hace la calle y cuando Tono echa la siesta Bankia hace carrerilla

Tono... A dormir!


----------



## Tono (24 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Bankia duerme la siesta mientras Tono hace la calle y cuando Tono echa la siesta Bankia hace carrerilla
> 
> Tono... A dormir!



no hace falta repetírmelo, ya estoy en mode couch potato

aprovechad hasta las 4,30


----------



## inversobres (24 Feb 2014)

Bueno bueno... todo arriba y arriba. El club a pina, esto se calienta.

Fran, seguimos sin verlo.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 15:39 ----------

El sp a por maximos, 1845 a ver donde lo mandan.


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

Como dijo aquel:

"Ya sé que duermo muchas horas,
pero cuando estoy despierto,
estoy mucho más despierto que usted".


----------



## Robopoli (24 Feb 2014)

Me quito las matildes y entro a STRT a $62,75.
Me cuesta mucho seguir el ritmo del Ralphibex.


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Feb 2014)

Ojo! Botín comprando bankia a manos llenas.

Lo que no sé si esto es bueno o malo:


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

Prisa en mínimos diarios tras tocar 0,425


----------



## atman (24 Feb 2014)

Hace ya mucho tiempo que hemos comentado esto. Es sólo que yo esperaba una suerte de "new normal" donde se estandarizaran nuevos márgenes de deuda, y nuevos ratios en general. No caí en la cuenta de que, claramente, algunos países, como Alemania, no están por la labor de esto, y tienen fuerza suficiente. Así que esta es la alternativa más plausible y previsible: manipular el PIB al alza en aquellos países que lo necesiten. Evidentemente España, Italia, Irlanda y Reino Unido se subirán a este carro de forma inmediata. Y otros países probablemente tambien, a medida que se vayan acercando los respectivos compromisos electorales.


Now the World Is Copying Our GDP Calculation

It is fascinating to observe human greed and behavior at work.

A few months ago, I wrote to you about how we are being fooled by the government in how they calculate the GDP data in this country. Again, in November, I warned you again about this trickery. 

Today I want to warn you about this tomfoolery spreading across the globe and what this can mean for you as an investor.

While I was in Europe a couple of weeks ago, I got a chance to exchange notes with a senior economist of one of the largest European banks. I was compelled to ask him how he did not know about the trickery that factored into the U.S. GDP data computation. 

His response actually shocked me.

*He stated that everyone knows about the change in methodology of GDP calculations that the United States has imposed.* Privately everyone is appalled at how inconsistent and wrong this change is. Yet they are all burying their heads in the sand and turning an oblivious eye to this change.* In fact, he mentioned that France is planning to adopt this methodology change itself soon. And he suspects others will also follow.*

When I asked him why they are adopting this stance, his answer was simple.* The world of bankers and investment managers are so tired of waiting for real growth and so frustrated that after five years we do not see a real recovery that they are willing to assume a mirage is the real deal. They knowingly turn a blind eye to the fiction-based GDP rates and externally embrace it just to make some money.*

Folks, there you have it. Greed and survival in its purest, naked form. 

*To heck with diligence! *In fact, even when we see a lie, let's all assume that it is the truth. We can go one step further and start lying to ourselves too. All of this just to mask that we do not have real recovery, but as long as we all consistently lie together, who will be able to disprove the lie. Talk about global collusion! Just like the LIBOR scandal, the currency-rigging scandal and several other bank scandals. This one hits home because it just *artificially raises the whole world GDP standards *and installs fake confidence to allow clueless investors to take unjustified risks.

Just this week, a major investor conference on emerging markets concluded in London. About 200 Banks participated in the convention, and they are now all bullish on emerging markets and are all committing to sell the concept again to their clients (read you!) to invest in emerging markets. From being bearish on the same markets for the past six months, they are now bullish, as the GDP numbers will all outshine, as compared with the last five years, and we will be lulled into a false sense of security that the world is all well now. 

Frankly folks, I like to invest in something real.

I have extolled the virtues of gold previously. This time around, it is an easier concept to swallow, as gold has been steadily rising for the past several weeks now and is showing signs of staging an impressive recovery.

Caveat emptor and happy investing.


----------



## inversobres (24 Feb 2014)

Y se lo llevaron parriba con dos cojones. A lo mejor vemos los 1900 a medio plazo.

Un dia, solo un puto dia.


----------



## atman (24 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Como dijo aquel:
> 
> "Ya sé que duermo muchas horas,
> pero cuando estoy despierto,
> estoy mucho más despierto que usted".



Unamuno a uno de sus estudiantes.


----------



## inversobres (24 Feb 2014)

Se acabo el dia. Disfruten del sp, ya se dijo el viernes, nuevos maximos historicos.

Salud.


----------



## aitor33 (24 Feb 2014)

A ver que demonios quieren hacer con las prisas con lo bien que se presentaba el día...a ver si remonta y hacemos de este día el comienzo de una bonita amistad. Súbanme esas Prisas!!!!


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

Yo es que por mucho que suba el Ibex sigo viendo rojo en mi cartera WTF


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (24 Feb 2014)

Santa paciencia con Imtech. Esta vamos a tener que guardarla sin mirarla durante unos meses.

Gowex ya me preocupa. Llevo tiempo pensando en bajarme. A los 18 a los 19 a a los 20, pero sigue subiendo como un tractor y el Jenaro no hace más que abrir fronteras. 

Otra que es un tractor es MANH, gracias Robopoli por el apunte. 

Y el carbón qué. Da la sensación de que ANR ha encontrado un suelo en los 5 leuros. Le meterán otro zurriagazo?


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

Noticia Bankia pasa de 1,57


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Feb 2014)

CAC40 señal de compra.


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

Afirma, con un volumen de 28,4M ni se mueve.


----------



## paulistano (24 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Noticia Bankia pasa de 1,57



Y vuelve a bajar otra vez y vuelven a poner otro muro de 500k en 1,57.

Sabéis quien es Sísifo?


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Y vuelve a bajar otra vez y vuelven a poner otro muro de 500k en 1,57.
> 
> Sabéis quien es Sísifo?



Mañana abrimos en 1,575 y solucionado


----------



## kilipdg (24 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Y vuelve a bajar otra vez y vuelven a poner otro muro de 500k en 1,57.
> 
> Sabéis quien es Sísifo?



Vuelve a la carga


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2014)

Las EZE han enloquecido


----------



## Namreir (24 Feb 2014)

Pasaba por aqui y me he acordado del GAP ese de los 94XX.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (24 Feb 2014)

Esto se carga de yalodeciayoistas o que?

Que pinta tiene esto. Que buena la bola. Tremendo.


----------



## amago45 (24 Feb 2014)

S&P en 1.850, desatado. 
A ver hasta dónde lo llevan, y el Ibex detrás. The trend is your friend 8:8:8:


----------



## sr.anus (24 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias!!!








que atracon de pepon! o


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Las EZE han enloquecido



tanto como enloquecer.... hasta que no suba un 15%, no considero una locura.


----------



## TenienteDan (24 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Buenos dias!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La tia está muy buena, pero es un poco perturbadora la imagen, y más con el mensaje de la camiseta...

No homo.


----------



## Topongo (24 Feb 2014)

Pues Bkia a su puta bola como siempre, es el ralph del ralph


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

Me he quitado Bankia por el margin call después de mucho tiempo, ya las compraré mañana si eso.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Feb 2014)

Sobre Bankia, no sé si a alguien le ha dado por seguir la directriz alcista. Según ésta, llegaría a los 2 euros la primera semana de Abril, y para las euroelecciones estaría por 2,5€.

Esto si no le dan por cambiar el dibujo, claro.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> tanto como enloquecer.... hasta que no suba un 15%, no considero una locura.



Digo enloquecer, porque un momento estaba la posi de compra a 1,33 y a 1,36 la de venta... Dando bandazos de 1% arriba y abajo cada minuto. Una cosa rara.


----------



## davinci (24 Feb 2014)

Transferencia de "carne" de Bankia a Prisa y en próximos días zambombazo. Tsk, tsk.


----------



## inversobres (24 Feb 2014)

Fran nos vamos a visitar los altos nevados? sigues viendo correccion?


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Transferencia de "carne" de Bankia a Prisa y en próximos días zambombazo. Tsk, tsk.



Se explica usted como un libro en llamas.


----------



## Tono (24 Feb 2014)

Ya estamos aquí con ánimos renovados.

Hoy parece que buscarán cerrar en 10200. :Baile::Baile:

En Bankia veo una trampa distribución a gacelas. No quieren quemar el precio, es evidente que hay mucho papel que vender y no creo que haya leoncios interesados en comprar tan caro.

Este precio para Bankia viene a ser a ojo unas 1,7 veces su valor en libros. Para no dar dividendos y no haber más plan estratégico que realizar ya que terminar con la desinversión en participaciones industriales... ienso:


----------



## ... (24 Feb 2014)

Las Zeltias bien, gracias.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ya estamos aquí con ánimos renovados.
> 
> Hoy parece que buscarán cerrar en 10200. :Baile::Baile:
> 
> En Bankia veo una trampa distribución a gacelas. No quieren quemar el precio, es evidente que hay mucho papel que vender y no creo que haya leoncios interesados en comprar tan caro.



Pues yo repito lo del otro día, con 45 millones de titulos cuando en las subidas fuertes se movían mín. 80 millones, no creo que se pueda hablar de distribución.

A no ser que esto mismo pase durante 5 días seguidos, claro ienso:


----------



## Tono (24 Feb 2014)

Este precio para Bankia viene a ser a ojo unas 1,7 veces su valor en libros. Para no dar dividendos y ya no haber más plan estratégico que realizar que terminar con la desinversión en participaciones industriales... ienso:

Para ellos es una gran venta, para el estado también ¿para qué arriesgar más? se pueden tirar así mucho tiempo.

De cualquier manera es una situación de colocar bien los stops y tener la paciencia que se quiera.


----------



## paulistano (24 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ya estamos aquí con ánimos renovados.
> 
> Hoy parece que buscarán cerrar en 10200. :Baile::Baile:
> 
> En Bankia veo una trampa distribución a gacelas. No quieren quemar el precio, es evidente que hay mucho papel que vender y no creo que haya leoncios interesados en comprar tan caro.



Tono no me asustes a la gace... digo a la muchachada, que me asustas a la muchachada y eso no es bueno:cook:


Importante que bankia no pierda los 35 creo recordar....ienso:

Si, ya se que es SL tipo gato pero esa no es la esencia.....se vende antes y si se entra se entra en esos entornos8:


----------



## Tono (24 Feb 2014)

Yo digo lo que veo desde la perspectiva.
lo del viernes y lo de hoy en Bankia es muy similar, con la diferencia de que hoy estamos ante una mejora del rating que debería haberse notado con esta subida del 1% del IBEX y estando el SP en máximos históricos


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ya estamos aquí con ánimos renovados.
> 
> Hoy parece que buscarán cerrar en 10200. :Baile::Baile:
> 
> ...



Por aquí ando leyéndoles sin tiempo a escribir.

Lo de Bankia se verá en un par de días.

Yo estoy dentro con poca carga.

Y dentro de un par más pero todo con cuidadito...que no veo nada claro.

Venga, desaparezco otros 4 meses


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

El cuidata de prisa y el de deoleo deben ser el mismo.

Las dos al mismo precio y se quita problemas.


----------



## Durmiente (24 Feb 2014)

No hay que preocuparse por bankia. Ahora la cierran donde les de la gana a ellos. Como siempre.


----------



## paulistano (24 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> No hay que preocuparse por bankia. Ahora la cierran donde les de la gana a ellos. Como siempre.




na, da rabia que el ibex vaya con pepón de copas y bankia se quede en casa resfriada.

Pero no vamos a ser unos llorones coño, hace una semana cuando el ibex estaba en rojo y bankia subiendo no nos quejábamos.

No va a estar subiendo eternamente, así que paciencia y a dejarla subir....y si baja stop y a otra cosa, paciencia.


----------



## davinci (24 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Se explica usted como un libro en llamas.



Porque no es explicación de nada; tan sólo un deseo fugaz clamado en público


----------



## amago45 (24 Feb 2014)

El príncipe de beckelar haciéndole ojitos a un Tesla del señor Alierta


----------



## Durmiente (24 Feb 2014)

Si se mantiene la subida por encima del 1850... mañana puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## mpbk (24 Feb 2014)

dax rompiendo antiguos máx,

os acordáis de esto? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/495369-sacyr-culebron-bolsa.html

12k de 18k,.....y owned para zparo.

un poco de respeto anda, trol me llamaban jajajajaj


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

Con el subidón del Ibex he sido troleado más que cualquier otro día y al final rojo pasión en mi humilde cartera.


----------



## Tono (24 Feb 2014)

Voy a hacer algo con una sonrisa que no me coge en la cara. 
Vaya día de gloria en BME, IBER, SAN y FERR.
Por mí se podían quedar ya quietos todo el año y cobrar los dividendos tan ricamente.

En Bankia evidentemente hay que colocar los stops y tener paciencia ¿pero cuanta?... ella ya ha hecho su rally particular. Hay valores que subirán ahora al calor del IBEX hasta los máximos que hicieron en torno a los 10400. Empieza a haber cosas muy jugosas que restarán atractivo a entrar en un valor en máximos previos: TEF, ITX, MAP...


----------



## paulistano (24 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> En Bankia evidentemente hay que colocar los stops y tener paciencia ¿pero cuanta?... *ella ya ha hecho su rally particular.* Hay valores que subirán ahora al calor del IBEX hasta los máximos que hicieron en torno a los 10400. Empieza a haber cosas muy jugosas que restarán atractivo a entrar en un valor en máximos previos: TEF, ITX, MAP...



Eso pensabas en 1,18


----------



## inversobres (24 Feb 2014)

Troll & T. No more words.


----------



## Durmiente (24 Feb 2014)

Están desatados.... ya veremos a ver cuànto les dura.

No llegaban a 1856 cuando hemos cerrado. Habrá que tener en cuenta ese dato.


----------



## mpbk (24 Feb 2014)

esos larguitos ibex, dax, dowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

y esas sacyrrrrrrrrr que bien le ha sentado lo del canal, superando máximos rumbo a 5 jajajajajajajaj


----------



## Durmiente (24 Feb 2014)

A mi me parece que Bankia está actuando como "chicharro refugio".

Cuando no se mueve nada, o cuando incluso baja todo algo... entonces dejan Bankia suba. 

Eso siempre da titulares.


----------



## mpbk (24 Feb 2014)

los que esperáis guano morireis esperando, el 90% de acciones alemanas,españolas y francesas están alcistas


----------



## paulistano (24 Feb 2014)

Para los que llevamos ANR esto nos hace pupita....

1 euro = 1,3736 dólares estadounidenses


----------



## Hannibal (24 Feb 2014)

Sólo paso a comentar algo sobre las velas que dejan la sesión de hoy...

BME: Buena noticia que la subida vuelva a la directriz alcista principal. Pero muy mala noticia la disminución de manos fuertes, si mirais la última vez que salieron vino guano del bueno.

Bankia: sigue sin haber salida de manos fuertes por mucho que Tono insista  Y podría estar toda esta semana en el 1.57 que seguiría siendo alcista; el lunes que viene ya sí debería tirar para arriba. Aún así creo que subirá antes.

Gowex: lo mismo que bankia, podría estar esta semana en el entorno de los 20 y seguir siendo alcista. Lo curioso de este valor es que sube básicamente por gacelas, las manos fuertes están muy levemente en positivo.

por cierto, en los 3 valores el tocomocho sigue dentro. Si hay novedades aviso.


----------



## Xiux (24 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿el de Buenos Aires o el restaurante de Barcelona?



En BsAs mismo, con calorcito y mucho bife de chorizo 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 18:29 ----------

Que bien cuidais las Eon! Y alguien en BKIR? Siguen su camino 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bronx (24 Feb 2014)

Hola,
Después de un tiempo leyendo, y viendo que tengo un miedo que me atenaza y que el enganche que esto puede suponer en cuestión de tiempo es difícil de rentabilizar, creo que me voy a ir con la mayor parte de mi capital a fondos.

Ponzi,
has mencionado varias veces Bestinver y Metavalor, de Bestinver el que mejor va este año es el de Bolsa, cual recomiendas tu? 
Alguien lleva alguno de Fidelity? Cual recomendáis?

Muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## paulistano (24 Feb 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> En BsAs mismo, con calorcito y mucho bife de chorizo
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



No vayas a LA CABRERA, de los que más fama tienen y kk de la vaca, mucha fama, al igual que Casa cruz, muy fashion pero tiran a dar. Son de los que están en todas las guías.

Al que fui dos veces fue al turisticón Cabaña las lilas, una locura:baba:

Y otro que visité varias veces porque tenía cerca el hotel fue Don Julio. Buena calidad precio.

Pero bueno, eso es cuestión de ver la pinta que tiene o preguntar por la zona...muchas veces las guías no hacen justicia a los restaurantes, para bien o para mal.

Envidia me das....:rolleye:


----------



## Xiux (24 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No vayas a LA CABRERA, de los que más fama tienen y kk de la vaca, mucha fama, al igual que Casa cruz, muy fashion pero tiran a dar. Son de los que están en todas las guías.
> 
> Al que fui dos veces fue al turisticón Cabaña las lilas, una locura:baba:
> 
> ...



Las lilas he ido otras veces, turístico caro.pero espectacular! 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (24 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no insisto nada :no:, sólo doy mi visión, que nadie me pide, de que no veo nada claro :. Tanto puede subir, como bajar, como convertirse en una trampa de valor donde el que entra se queda encerrado en un bucle de ''casi baja y casi sube''.

En bankia se dan todas las condiciones para el que se forma esta ''trampa de valor'', una de las peores situaciones que se pueden dar a excepción de una quiebra. 
El 70% de las acciones están en el FROB, del 30% restante vete a saber las que tiene acumuladas desde precios muy bajos los grandes grupos. Pueden aguantar el precio comprando todo el papel el día que haga falta y soltarlo arriba para ir distribuyendo. Jugando con un 4-5% de baile arriba y abajo se pueden tirar mucho tiempo. Y además tienen al gobierno y los medios de comunicación a su favor.
Son reflexiones nada más.:bla::bla:


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sólo paso a comentar algo sobre las velas que dejan la sesión de hoy...
> 
> BME: Buena noticia que la subida vuelva a la directriz alcista principal. Pero muy mala noticia la disminución de manos fuertes, si mirais la última vez que salieron vino guano del bueno.
> 
> ...



Who =tocomocho??? El gato???


----------



## inversobres (24 Feb 2014)

Siguen empujando y el vix acompaña.

Ya no quedan tan lejos los 1900 no? JP Morgan dixit.


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Feb 2014)

dj-mesa dijo:


>



el objetivo del dax son 9971-10013(c) hoy ha habido una acumulación brutal yo digo que lo van a volver a bajar de 9700 para después subirlo rompiendo culos


----------



## Hannibal (24 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Yo no insisto nada :no:, sólo doy mi visión, que nadie me pide, de que no veo nada claro :. Tanto puede subir, como bajar, como convertirse en una trampa de valor donde el que entra se queda encerrado en un bucle de ''casi baja y casi sube''.
> 
> En bankia se dan todas las condiciones para el que se forma esta ''trampa de valor'', una de las peores situaciones que se pueden dar a excepción de una quiebra.
> El 70% de las acciones están en el FROB, del 30% restante vete a saber las que tiene acumuladas desde precios muy bajos los grandes grupos. Pueden aguantar el precio comprando todo el papel el día que haga falta y soltarlo arriba para ir distribuyendo. Jugando con un 4-5% de baile arriba y abajo se pueden tirar mucho tiempo. Y además tienen al gobierno y los medios de comunicación a su favor.
> Son reflexiones nada más.:bla::bla:



Y agradezco ese punto de vista porque siempre que alguien da un punto de vista distinto, te obliga a reconsiderar toda tu jugada y comprobar si se sigue el plan de ruta que esperas, o si han cambiado la jugada y no te habías dado cuenta.

Esa trampa a la que te refieres me la hubiera esperado en 1.35; ahora no sé si tiene mucho sentido. Aunque nosotros no podemos pensar como leoncios, está claro. Igualmente yo tengo un colchoncito del 5%, si fuera una trampa de estas se vende y au. Me preocuparía bastante más que estuvieran distribuyendo y la tiraran al 1.35 :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2014)

Bronx dijo:


> Hola,
> Después de un tiempo leyendo, y viendo que tengo un miedo que me atenaza y que el enganche que esto puede suponer en cuestión de tiempo es difícil de rentabilizar, creo que me voy a ir con la mayor parte de mi capital a fondos.
> 
> Ponzi,
> ...




En bestinver hay dos carteras, la nacional e internacional y el bestinfond es una mezcla de las dos.Yo creo que a lp esta mejor el bestinfond porque así tienes tanto bolsa nacional como internacional, ademas los propios gestores elegirán el % que crean conveniente. Ahora mismo el mix que hacen ellos en el bestinfond es 80% internacional y 20% nacional.
Y en Metavalor pues yo sigo esa misma premisa 80% internacional 20% nacional, según ellos el internacional tiene un potencial del 90% y el nacional del 40%-50%.
En bestinver creo que tenia un poquito mas de potencial el nacional pero por muy poco pero también ten en cuenta que son peores negocios y con algo mas de deuda,creo que el potencial que estimaban en la carta de enero era mas o menos un 60%-65% en el nacional y un 55%-60% el internacional


----------



## Hannibal (24 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Who =tocomocho???



tocomocho = ichomoku, un indicador japonés. Me temo que en la época en que se hizo famoso por aquí, hace un mes, no era tan asidua al foro; por eso no le sonará ::


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dax rompiendo antiguos máx,
> 
> os acordáis de esto? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/495369-sacyr-culebron-bolsa.html
> 
> ...



y el % que tienen de Repsol


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

bueno, no ha estado mal el día.

tecnocom a saco y con mucho volumen.

natra pinta un poco mejor y con mucho volumen

deoleo ya no es una puta mierda, aunque sigo sin descartar los 0,35 y me ha permitido hacer unas bonitas plusvas intradías por tercer día. Ya no hago más, lo prometo, que me pillan inocho: Ha superado el 0,42

faes ha reaccionado desde mínimos bastante bien, como natra el otro día. Al igual que Prosegur (pero este me deja la mosca detrás de la oreja)

zardoya deja un velón bonito, y Ence, aunque haya caído, sigue con máximos y mínimos crecientes.

viscofán se convierte en alcista con objetivo primero en 38,4 y luego en los 40

Curiosamente, las que me ofrecen más dudas ahora de si quitarmelas o no son las 2 del ibex que llevo: Inditex (con pérdidas de 1%) y Ebro, porque aún la veo dudar.



s2

Las Rovi aún no le toca ::

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 12:27 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> tocomocho = ichomoku, un indicador japonés. Me temo que en la época en que se hizo famoso por aquí, hace un mes, no era tan asidua al foro; por eso no le sonará ::



hay unos cuantos screeners franceses del kumo a poco que busques, interesantes cara a si el precio está por encima cuando cambia el kumo, para un % de un 3-4% rápido en 3 días...



y más cosas, venga, que seguro que le gusta

Le blog de SOHOCOOL


----------



## paulistano (24 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Who =tocomocho??? El gato???



Entiendo que el comechichis.. Lol


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> tocomocho = ichomoku, un indicador japonés. Me temo que en la época en que se hizo famoso por aquí, hace un mes, no era tan asidua al foro; por eso no le sonará ::



Ah... Gracias, el primo del Comechichis.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

Cursos gratuitos de Bolsa en Bilbao para aprender a invertir: 18 de marzo. El Correo

es publicidad, pero es también en otras ciudades





No sé si lo habéis comentado:
EEUU propone un drástico recorte de su Ejército a niveles previos a la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## inversobres (24 Feb 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el objetivo del dax son 9971-10013(c) hoy ha habido una acumulación brutal yo digo que lo van a volver a bajar de 9700 para después subirlo rompiendo culos



Esta claro que hemos entrado en una espiral alcista que adelanta el ciclo inflacionario que estara por venir. De momento toda ella esta en la bolsa. Mi opinion es que bajadas veremos pocas a partir de ahora, es un mercado controlado y estan guiando a la masa cual pastores amish,

Ej lo que hay.


----------



## bertok (24 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Esta claro que hemos entrado en una espiral alcista que adelanta el ciclo inflacionario que estara por venir. De momento toda ella esta en la bolsa. Mi opinion es que bajadas veremos pocas a partir de ahora, es un mercado controlado y estan guiando a la masa cual pastores amish,
> 
> Ej lo que hay.



Amigo, estamos en momentos de máxima complacencia.

En cualquier momento aparecerá el típico anal-isto diciendo que estamos ante un nuevo paradigma de mercado, eliminación de ciclos .....

La prudencia en estos niveles es buena compañera.

Suerte


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Amigo, estamos en momentos de máxima complacencia.
> 
> En cualquier momento aparecerá el típico anal-isto diciendo que estamos ante un nuevo paradigma de mercado, eliminación de ciclos .....
> 
> ...



Llevamos 2 años casi de mercado alcista, 80% de subida. Escenario parecido al de 2009. La crisis _sacabao_, estovapparribismo y estoloarreglamosentretodismo a partes iguales. Así que prudencia.

Somos un puto país emergente que solo crece cuando el dinero llega desde fuera. Antes el dinero llegaba a los bancos y estos regaban la heconomía española con el mána del dinerito barato. Ahora el dinero le llega al estado directamente del BCE y de inversores extranjeros al calor del respaldo del BCE. Cuando decidan llevárselo a otro sitio....glup


----------



## Robopoli (24 Feb 2014)

Que ha pasado con las empresas chinas hoy? Vaya talegazos...


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Que ha pasado con las empresas chinas hoy? Vaya talegazos...





caída vivienda en muchas ciudades decían

spain 2.0

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 14:57 ----------

hemos perdido los 1850 y


bolsacanaria.info/2014/02/24/bankia-vs-bankinter/


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

Grandes comentarios hoy, les felicito.


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2014)

Nadie habla de Baron de Ley,Corticeira,Guillin,Conduril.... eran las apuestas mas claras para sustituir a Imtech...Yo no digo nada pero van como un tiro


----------



## Robopoli (24 Feb 2014)

Pues 1er objetivo con Magic superado! +15% en apenas un par de semanas y con suerte esta semana podré vender con un +20% 
Manhattan también se está portando bien y Plug no ha tenido mal día tampoco. :Aplauso:
Pena que hayan me j*dido las chinas de los güevos.



ane agurain dijo:


> caída vivienda en muchas ciudades decían
> 
> spain 2.0



Es curioso como este tipo de noticias pueden afectar a todo un mercado incluso a empresas no relacionadas directamente con el sector en cuestión.
Supongo que estas son las imperfecciones del mercado que hay que aprovechar cuando se tiene liquidez claro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿curioso? ¿Que ha pasado aquí con la burbuja?

Ahora allí esta cayendo la vivienda, luego saldrán noticias de aumento morosidad, aeropuertos y autovías donde a Confucio le cortaron la trenza. 

En resumen contracción del crédito, retornos ruinosos de inversiones apalancadas, etc, etc, etc.

:tlagatochos:


----------



## Robopoli (24 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Nadie habla de Baron de Ley,Corticeira,Guillin,Conduril.... eran las apuestas mas claras para sustituir a Imtech...Yo no digo nada pero van como un tiro



Que decir! Pues que encantado con BDL! Va como un auténtico tiro y creo que me quedaré dentro una buena temporada.
Eso sí habrá que escoger bien el día de salida y que sea un día en el que haya volumen para no hundirla


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Que decir! Pues que encantado con BDL! Va como un auténtico tiro y creo que me quedaré dentro una buena temporada.
> Eso sí habrá que escoger bien el día de salida y que sea un día en el que haya volumen para no hundirla



Mirate las otras 3 porque son del mismo palo.Ganar con ellas va a resultar muy facil.


----------



## egarenc (24 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Nadie habla de Baron de Ley,Corticeira,Guillin,Conduril.... eran las apuestas mas claras para sustituir a Imtech...Yo no digo nada pero van como un tiro



ya te dije que no te quedaras solo con Imtech porque está de un aburrido...:fiufiu:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Feb 2014)

Paso a saludar, que no tengo casi tiempo porque es época de mucho estrés en la auditoría, y de paso como los de Zinkia pido a Dios que suba mi acción.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mirate las otras 3 porque son del mismo palo.Ganar con ellas va a resultar muy facil.



Confieso. Estoy dentro de Corticeira 
Mirare las otras dos.
Gracias Ponzi!


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ya te dije que no te quedaras solo con Imtech porque está de un aburrido...:fiufiu:



Es la fea de la fiesta....alguien tendra que salir con ella.No te preocupes que el 18 habra marcha,es la presentacion de resultados,ese dia sera susto o muerte


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿curioso? ¿Que ha pasado aquí con la burbuja?
> 
> Ahora allí esta cayendo la vivienda, luego saldrán noticias de aumento morosidad, aeropuertos y autovías donde a Confucio le cortaron la trenza.
> 
> ...



Y badabim badabum ya tendrían excusa para hacer un par de meses infernales con barbacoa diaria de chuletones de gacela bien engordadas:8:


----------



## Chila (24 Feb 2014)

Gracias ponzi yo le estoy dando vueltas a las portuguesas.
Respecto a bankia, me temo lo mismo que tono. Igual es mejor salirse y ya volveremos si es necesario.


----------



## alimon (24 Feb 2014)

Solo entro un momentin para poner a caldo a mi mierdabroker R4.

Resulta que llevo 1000 MDF en cartera, por ahi perdidos desde hace 9 o 10 meses, y viendo el percal y mi poco tiempo, decido dejar en máquina ayer a la noche un corto via CFD pequeñito de 1500 títulos para cubrir un poco el posible desplome.

Pues no van hoy por la mañana y 1 hora antes de la apertura, eliminan la posibilidad de cortos sobre el valor. 

Muy mal R4, no se pueden cambiar las reglas del juego en mitad del partido. Entre eso, y que su cobertura de CFD es patética, y sus garantías para ellos y el resto de derivados astrónómicas, les voy a mandar a tomar por donde amargan los Janus. :Baile:

Alguien que use un broker con CFDs directos a mercado y que lo pueda recomendar? A ser posible que no sea cuenta Omnibus.


PD: Aprovecho para comentar que PSG, prosegur, fue entrada en la sesión de hoy en el entorno de 4,25-4,30. Y sigue siendo entrada mañana, con objetivo en los 5€, primero paramos en los 4,45, no nos flipemos. Paciencia el que lo lleve.

TUB me tiene mosca ienso: hoy rompe resistencia en falso y cierra por debajo de ella. Malo Malo, o se va los 2,90 mañana y pasado, o petardazo para arriba. Pero me parece que va a ser lo primero, por el comportamiento de hoy de su prima TRG.

Yo dejare un par de órdenes a TUB sobre 2,92 y a TRG sobre 1,87-88, a ver si caen.


----------



## paulistano (24 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Es la fea de la fiesta....alguien tendra que salir con ella.No te preocupes que el 18 habra marcha,es la presentacion de resultados,ese dia sera susto o muerte



Si está en 2 hasta esa fecha probablemente esté fuera...

En cambio si le da por subir....y tenemos una posición cómoda (que se ponga a 2,1X) pues es probable que me quede a ver el susto o muerte.

Me jode que esta subida del IBEX estaba contemplada y por hacer el tonto entre ANR, Imtech y Bankia apenas ha subido mi cartera hoy:abajo:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Solo entro un momentin para poner a caldo a mi mierdabroker R4.
> 
> Resulta que llevo 1000 MDF en cartera, por ahi perdidos desde hace 9 o 10 meses, y viendo el percal y mi poco tiempo, decido dejar en máquina ayer a la noche un corto via CFD pequeñito de 1500 títulos para cubrir un poco el posible desplome.
> 
> ...



la resistencia de TBCX es 3,05 para mí

dios le oiga con PSG y espero que con FAES, y Ebro parece que sí, pero no, pero sí...


----------



## Chila (24 Feb 2014)

Jodr, conduril hay dias que no negocia ni una accion...


----------



## egarenc (24 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Jodr, conduril hay dias que no negocia ni una accion...



capitaliza 113M, 37% de float, te la mueven como quieren.


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> capitaliza 113M, 37% de float, te la mueven como quieren.



Esta igual mejor la quito de la lista, con demasiado poco dinero la pueden mover a su antojo


----------



## egarenc (24 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la resistencia de TBCX es 3,05 para mí
> 
> dios le oiga con PSG y espero que con FAES, y Ebro parece que sí, pero no, pero sí...



Estos de Ebro, fue pasar al sector alimentación y cagarla...con los buenos camiones que fabricaban


----------



## napartarra (24 Feb 2014)

*1.-* Yo para CFD opero con Interdin, pero soy un novatazo, no me hagas mucho caso.

*2.- *En esta web ( Bolsa Analisis de GesproBolsa por David Cabaleiro. Analisis de valores del mercado español ) he visto cosas interesantes que no sabía, sobre quién y porqué está detras de ciertos movimientos de acciones (Fersa, Deoleo, ...).


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta igual mejor la quito de la lista, con demasiado poco dinero la pueden mover a su antojo



My friend, cuando se ponen a ello, mueven cualquier valor por mucho que capitalice.


----------



## Chila (25 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta igual mejor la quito de la lista, con demasiado poco dinero la pueden mover a su antojo



¿Que construyen con esa capitalization?
Porque no los veo para grandes obras.
Yo no entrare, salirse debe ser un dolor.


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> My friend, cuando se ponen a ello, mueven cualquier valor por mucho que capitalice.



Solo las facturas de Conduril ya son el doble de su capitalizacion...eso si,una buena parte del negocio tanto para lo bueno como lo malo esta en Africa.Janus mira el volumen de imtech de los ultimos 4 meses, yo no entiendo mucho, pero no parece que la estan manipulando?


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Solo las facturas de Conduril ya son el doble de su capitalizacion...eso si,una buena parte del negocio tanto para lo bueno como lo malo esta en Africa.Janus mira el volumen de imtech de los ultimos 4 meses, yo no entiendo mucho, pero no parece que la estan manipulando?



Yo hace tiempo que pienso que cuando es evidente y no sube es que por lo que sea el dinero no quiere entrar ahí y sin dinero no se sube. Es la ley del mercado.

Me parece fenomenal identificar estos valores por potencial pero hay que entrar cuando el dinero entra. En la bolsa, al contrario de lo que muchos piensan, lo que más funciona es "chupar rueda" e ir al rebufo. El analisto siempre trata de buscar y ver lo que los demás no ven cuando lo importante es "copiar" porque es lo más seguro y lo más inmediato.


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿Que construyen con esa capitalization?
> Porque no los veo para grandes obras.
> Yo no entrare, salirse debe ser un dolor.



Carreteras,puentes....obra civil.Imaginate todas las carreteras que faltan por construir en Africa


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2014)

Deberían fiarse poco de Amper. Sigue donde estaba y quemando cartuchos. Cualquier día le pone una rotura fuerte a la baja y marca tendencia.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Deberían fiarse poco de Amper. Sigue donde estaba y quemando cartuchos. Cualquier día le pone una rotura fuerte a la baja y marca tendencia.



en cambio Tecnocom ganando concursos en Chile, con beneficio, echando a tropecientos y bajando el suelo al resto... ::

compren compren ):fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Yo hace tiempo que pienso que cuando es evidente y no sube es que por lo que sea el dinero no quiere entrar ahí y sin dinero no se sube. Es la ley del mercado.
> 
> Me parece fenomenal identificar estos valores por potencial pero hay que entrar cuando el dinero entra. En la bolsa, al contrario de lo que muchos piensan, lo que más funciona es "chupar rueda" e ir al rebufo. El analisto siempre trata de buscar y ver lo que los demás no ven cuando lo importante es "copiar" porque es lo más seguro y lo más inmediato.



Yo estoy de acuerdo,de hecho muchas de las grandes revalorizaciones que hemos visto han sido empresas que tenian muchos cortos y que en un momento determinado empezaron a liquidarse,pasando de golpe de ser odiadas a queridas (first solar,gamesa,fcc,sacyr,nokia...) Hablando de rebufo aunque creo que no tienen cortos tienes a Guillin,Corticeira y Baron de Ley,no paran de subir.


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2014)

Incumple objetivos - elEconomista.es

Es muy diferente ladrar que morder. Sigue remando campeón. La subida en bolsa no refleja para nada el trabajo que estás haciendo. Sigue perdiendo pasta en las obras y sigue sin anunciar contrataciones significativas.

Te digo que conseguirás bajar la deuda a base de vender pero no a base de crear un negocio sostenible que sea rentable por sí mismo. El 2012 le echabas la culpa a Alpine y que era algo que te habías encontrado. El 2013 es tuyo pero ya te estamos oyendo que está encaminado etc.... De momento, lo que has hecho ha sido echar gente, malvender activos y bajar sueldos a los directivos. De obras nuevas pocas se oyen porque aunque no lo pienses: las últimas grandes adjudicaciones se gestaron con Baldomero. Tú, de momento, no has generado nada.

No es nada personal pero ya que te vas a hacer rico, por lo menos gánatelo. La Señora se va a dar cuenta de cómo es tu "piel".

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 01:14 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo,de hecho muchas de las grandes revalorizaciones que hemos visto han sido empresas que tenian muchos cortos y que en un momento determinado empezaron a liquidarse,pasando de golpe de ser odiadas a queridas (first solar,gamesa,fcc,sacyr,nokia...) Hablando de rebufo aunque creo que no tienen cortos tienes a Guillin,Corticeira y Baron de Ley,no paran de subir.



Estás mencionando sin pretenderlo al carbón.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 01:19 ----------

un poquito de esa vitamina que tanto os gusta. Por los states no abunda de ello.

[YOUTUBE]KrVC5dm5fFc[/YOUTUBE]

Abunda más lo "negro", tanto que hasta tienen a uno en la Casa Blanca y como diría Torrente ............... "de Presidente". Lo próximo qué va a ser?, una tía?::


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Feb 2014)

S&P 500 Surges To New All-Time Highs | Zero Hedge


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Feb 2014)

Janus sabes como se ha resuelto el asunto de sacyr?
se comenta, se barrunta ........... con sobres???
cuentanos algo


----------



## alimon (25 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Deberían fiarse poco de Amper. Sigue donde estaba y quemando cartuchos. Cualquier día le pone una rotura fuerte a la baja y marca tendencia.



El tema con Amper, aparte de aburrir a los muertos, es que es una empresa estratégica del ministerio de defensa, o al menos lo venia siendo.

Es por eso que es difícil que acabe en concurso, por el momento.

Se va a mover entre el 1 € a 1,25 €, tiene un fortísimo soporte en el euro. No digo que no la puedan tirar por debajo, pero opino que de hacerlo, seria un COL style, es decir, bajarla un 30% en 3 días, hacerle un limpieza brutal, para después subirla un 50%.

De todas formas, pocas gacelas quedan ya en esta que purgar. Bueno yo, y 4 amigos.

Eso si, si alguna de esas prórrogas se convierte en refinanciación, se va a ir a los 2€ en 3 sesiones. No le extrañe que lo anuncien en medio de uno de esos periodos de stand still con un hecho relevante. El volumen previo seria la clave para una u otra jugada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> El tema con Amper, aparte de aburrir a los muertos, es que es una empresa estratégica del ministerio de defensa, o al menos lo venia siendo.
> 
> Es por eso que es difícil que acabe en concurso, por el momento.
> 
> ...



¿¿¿Y todo para subirla al final un pírrico 5%??? :ouch:  

X*0.7*1.5=1.05X

:: :: ::


----------



## amago45 (25 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hay unos cuantos screeners franceses del kumo a poco que busques, interesantes cara a si el precio está por encima cuando cambia el kumo, para un % de un 3-4% rápido en 3 días...
> 
> y más cosas, venga, que seguro que le gusta
> 
> Le blog de SOHOCOOL



Buenos días

según Ichimoku (26 52), Natraceutical despegando hoy?


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> según Ichimoku (26 52), Natraceutical despegando hoy?




no lo veo aún. pero:

hoy más o menos es cuando el kumo es más fino y está por encima, luego "tiraría" a cruzarlo por ahí. como no lo va a cruzar a la baja, sí que podría marcar un mínimo más bajo o como el de ayer. 


chikou no ha cortado a precio, y el precio no supera del todo a la lenta.

la pinta del kumo que viene es buena, escalera para arriba, debería ser alcista, sí.

si todo va bien, en 4 días puede dar todas las señales. claro, que como es un sistema lento, igual conviene entrar hoy en mínimos abajo.


pintan mejor los demás indicadores, aunque ichi es más lento (seguro)




en subasta están comprando bastante por arriba PSG-Visco-Tecno.


----------



## amago45 (25 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no lo veo aún. pero:
> 
> hoy más o menos es cuando el kumo es más fino y está por encima, luego "tiraría" a cruzarlo por ahí. como no lo va a cruzar a la baja, sí que podría marcar un mínimo más bajo o como el de ayer.
> 
> ...




Presenta resultados el jueves, entro en la apertura (a ver 0.32 si sirve) y salir el jueves viernes con la noticia)


----------



## Algas (25 Feb 2014)

alimon dijo:


> El tema con Amper, aparte de aburrir a los muertos, es que es una empresa estratégica del ministerio de defensa, o al menos lo venia siendo.
> 
> Es por eso que es difícil que acabe en concurso, por el momento.
> 
> ...




Yo sigo dentro con más miedo que vergüenza:ouch:. Ya estoy en el punto ese en que te quedas para ver si al final ha sido rentable la espera. Hubiera sido mejor comprar unas teslas... pero hablar a toro pasado es muy fácil).

Tampoco la veo tan mal, de momento, por pinta y colorea.::


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Presenta resultados el jueves, entro en la apertura (a ver 0.32 si sirve) y salir el jueves viernes con la noticia)



Hoy-Mañana es posible que tengamos un pequeño puyazito intradía en bankia


----------



## Durmiente (25 Feb 2014)

Buenos días


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hoy-Mañana es posible que tengamos un pequeño puyazito intradía en bankia



joder! si antes lo digo.....
en apertura!!


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

derrota absoluta de los plutocratas rusos que los forerillos " antiimperialistas " ilusos ya se estan encargando de convertir en la mayor de las victorias :rolleye:

a mayor numero de risitas por parte de los " antiimperialistas " mayor es su derrota :abajo:


----------



## amago45 (25 Feb 2014)

Hecho Relevante DEOLEO en la apertura. Tienen ofertas pero todas por debajo del precio actual de cotización

"En relación con las noticias aparecidas en diferentes medios de comunicación, Deoleo informa: 

1. Con fecha 7 de noviembre 2013, Deoleo publicó un Hecho Relevante anunciando que 
había mandatado a J.P. Morgan Limited para la reconfiguración de su estructura 
financiera y accionarial. 
2. Con fecha 31 de enero 2014, Deoleo publicó un nuevo Hecho Relevante en el que 
además de informar de los datos provisionales de cierre del ejercicio 2013 y de dar una 
indicación del presupuesto de 2014, confirmaba que el proceso continuaba su curso 
3. Que a la fecha de hoy, 
a. se ha seleccionado un número reducido de grupos interesados en participar en 
el proceso de reordenación de la base accionarial y de obtener una mayor 
estabilidad financiera. 
b. tan solo se han solicitado y obtenido ofertas indicativas, no ofertas vinculantes. 
c. todas ellas están por debajo del precio de cotización reciente de la acción sin 
que pueda preverse el precio al que finalmente puedan cerrarse las ofertas 
definitivas. 
d. el proceso continúa y si apareciera nueva información, sería comunicada a 
través de los canales reglamentarios."


----------



## aitor33 (25 Feb 2014)

Buenos días empieza bien prisa y ya hemos pasado los 0,425 amosnoshhhh!!!!


----------



## amago45 (25 Feb 2014)

Por cierto, más leña al fuego ... ay ay ay Cinco Días

"En tan sólo dos ocasiones, la media móvil de las 50 semanas se ha cruzado al alza con la de 200 semanas. Fue en 1993 y en 2004. En ambas ocasiones provocaron fortísimas alzas posteriormente. Esta semana se ha producido este escenario por tercera vez en 20 años. Un argumento alcista más, al que sumar la gran figura de vuelta alcista en forma de HCH invertido sobre la parte baja del gran lateral del largo plazo y la rotura de la directriz bajista del medio plazo. La resistencia de los 12.240 puntos puede no estar tan lejos como la gente cree"


Ibex: Este hecho sólo ha ocurrido dos veces en 20 años | Zona Trading | Cinco Días


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Buenos días empieza bien prisa y ya hemos pasado los 0,425 amosnoshhhh!!!!



Tiene un pequeño gap de apertura no? (no sobre el precio de ayer, pero sobre el cierre....)

Desde luego es alcista ahora mismo con esto, y primer objetivo los 0,45. veremos si llega


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2014)

el sp500 no puede con los 1850 , es techo , el ibex se ha permitido una alegria gracias a la subida de la calificacion de la deuda , pero el cierre del gap 9450 es inevitable :abajo:


----------



## davinci (25 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Desde luego es alcista ahora mismo con esto, y primer objetivo los 0,45. veremos si llega



Como siga así, lo pasa antes del mediodía...


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

Faes y Tecnocom han dejado un gap de apertura que debería cerrar, pero hay mucho volumen hoy en ambas.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 02:33 ----------




davinci dijo:


> Como siga así, lo pasa antes del mediodía...



Tocados. y esta vela de 30min completamente feura de las bandas b.

:no:


siguiente 0,465 y 0,49


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2014)

mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones , porque somos humildes venceremos :no:

MV lleva corto desde ayer en 10160 , dia en que condeno al ibex :abajo:


----------



## aitor33 (25 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Tiene un pequeño gap de apertura no? (no sobre el precio de ayer, pero sobre el cierre....)
> 
> Desde luego es alcista ahora mismo con esto, y primer objetivo los 0,45. veremos si llega



Espero que si va a buscar ese gap sea para hacer barrida y vuelta arriba



davinci dijo:


> Como siga así, lo pasa antes del mediodía...



El volumen , el volumen lo puede hacer. Edito lo termina de hacer acaba de pasar como mantequilla los 0,45::
Ya me empiezan a quemar las plusvis siempre igual,siempre igual


----------



## davinci (25 Feb 2014)

¡Que lo ha pasado sin pestañear! Recopón...


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

siguiente 0,465 y 0,49 pero la vela está entera fuera de las bandas. ojo.

edito, ya está en 0,465, locura


----------



## Hannibal (25 Feb 2014)

Siempre se dice que es imposible acertar con los máximos y mínimos. Pues me han saltado en Bankia el SL justo en el mínimo de la mñana, 1.548. Hdlgp


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Siempre se dice que es imposible acertar con los máximos y mínimos. Pues me han saltado en Bankia el SL justo en el mínimo de la mñana, 1.548. Hdlgp



Ese fue mi caballo de batalla mucho tiempo...siempre la cagaba con los stops.

Ánimo¡


----------



## Hannibal (25 Feb 2014)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ese fue mi caballo de batalla mucho tiempo...siempre la cagaba con los stops.
> 
> Ánimo¡



El problema es que sigo pensando que debe llegar a 2, ¿vuelvo a entrar? ¿Lo dejo correr? la duda me corroe.


----------



## Tono (25 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.

Hoy esto pinta muy feo. Mejoran un poco los futuros pero hasta que USA diga algo parece que no se empezará a tirar de billetera.
Lo de TEF preocupante y si ella no tira los 10200 no serán fáciles de romper.


----------



## Maravedi (25 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> El problema es que sigo pensando que debe llegar a 2, ¿vuelvo a entrar? ¿Lo dejo correr? la duda me corroe.



Yo pienso que llega seguro por intereses políticos y tal


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Yo pienso que llega seguro por intereses políticos y tal



Lo que es seguro que después de estos días de compresión del precio y bajada de volatilidad, va a meter un velón, hacia el norte o hacia el sur bastante potente.


----------



## Topongo (25 Feb 2014)

Bonita barridita que han hecho en BKIA.
No me han saltado por un pelo...


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Yo pienso que llega seguro por intereses políticos y tal



Han leído el publirreportaje de Bankia que sale este mes en "Actualidad Económica"?.

Vamos, que si me encuentro algún día a Goirigolzarri por la calle, le tocaré a ver si me impregna de su magia empresarial...:XX:


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Hoy esto pinta muy feo. Mejoran un poco los futuros pero hasta que USA diga algo parece que no se empezará a tirar de billetera.
> Lo de TEF preocupante y si ella no tira los 10200 no serán fáciles de romper.



Pues yo quiero entrar en 11,15-11,28 hoy mismo a ver si es posible. Pero para pocos días. Y en Arcelor más abajo


DEOLEO: pinta que va a por 0,35 en 1 semana como la tiren un poco más.


----------



## Durmiente (25 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Siempre se dice que es imposible acertar con los máximos y mínimos. Pues me han saltado en Bankia el SL justo en el mínimo de la mñana, 1.548. Hdlgp



El otro día me comieron un SL de bankia por .... ¡2 milésimas!

Son unos hijos de su madre....

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 09:52 ----------




TenienteDan dijo:


> Lo que es seguro que después de estos días de compresión del precio y bajada de volatilidad, va a meter un velón, hacia el norte o hacia el sur bastante potente.



Creo que hacia el norte.


----------



## Tono (25 Feb 2014)

Sobre Bankia algo que me dejé por comentar ayer. 

No olvidéis que las reglas del juego han cambiado desde que el FROB ha empezado a vender. Lo digo por las comparaciones que hacíais ayer sobre su subida en varios tramos desde el 1€ hasta el 1,35-1,40 y el peligro que aquello tenía. 
En aquel momento el float era una mierda fácilmente manipulable de forma que se podían meter pepinazos arriba y abajo fácilmente. 

Calculo que en aquel momento, del 30% de acciones que podían salir a mercado, teniendo en cuenta que la gente que entró en la OPS pierde más del 95% y no vendía ni venderá (pa qué si es tontería recupera 5 céntimos por €), no se movía ni un 10% de las acciones, lo que tenía más peligro que un mono con una metralleta.
Ahora que han consolidado un precio y tienen meses por delante para colocar miles y miles de millones me parece que se tenderá a aguantar lo conseguido sin oscilaciones bruscas que espanten a la gacelada. 
Lo que suba hoy es importante, después de dos sesiones a la baja. Si se vuelve a quedar planita, ya serían 3...


----------



## Durmiente (25 Feb 2014)

Una vez que han superado el 57 en Bankia, es de esperar que se pongan a correrr..


----------



## juanfer (25 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el sp500 no puede con los 1850 , es techo , el ibex se ha permitido una alegria gracias a la subida de la calificacion de la deuda , pero el cierre del gap 9450 es inevitable :abajo:



Jato el gap del ibex tambien esta en el eurostoxx de casi 40 pipos pero en el eurostoxx se cerro, en el ibex no.

Esa zona va a ser muy peligrosa.

Pero esta 500 pipos mas abajo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2014)

venga bankia y ezentis, hoy es vuestro dia....


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> El problema es que sigo pensando que debe llegar a 2, ¿vuelvo a entrar? ¿Lo dejo correr? la duda me corroe.



recuerde la fábula del campesino chino... espere a ver qué pasa. igual puede entrar en otra barrida la semana que viene, o en este mismo día incluso 


es la segunda vez en 10 días (velas de 15min) que bankia "toca" la sobreventa, y luego de 1,42 a 1,57


Alimon, puedes poner tu análisis de ichi de NTC?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Feb 2014)

guten morgen frau merkel!

la semana pasada el amigo fdax rompió el lateral a la baja, y ayer al alza, parándose en los 973X.
Ahora de nuevo en zona techo.

El día que decidan hacer el movimiento después de la acumulación/distribución en el lateral, agárrense los machos.

De momento, lo veo alcista.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 11:22 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Jato el gap del ibex tambien esta en el eurostoxx de casi 40 pipos pero en el eurostoxx se cerro, en el ibex no.
> 
> Esa zona va a ser muy peligrosa.
> 
> Pero esta 500 pipos mas abajo.



El daxc tiene dos gaps recientes, uno enorme en la zona 929X - 933X, el otro en 946X.

Lo comento para animar a los bears.


----------



## paulistano (25 Feb 2014)

Que cansinismo.... 1,5 millones de títulos en el 1,58...me lo voy a pensar.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 10:24 ----------

Juasssss..... Se los han violeteado.... Amonoh!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2014)

Para el que pueda asistir, el lunes 10 de Marzo el director de metagestion (Metavalor) ofrecerá una conferencia en Rankia

Metagestion


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Feb 2014)

Vamos directos al 1,60 en Bankia...


----------



## inversobres (25 Feb 2014)

Que se puede esperar cuando todo el mundo esta metido en bankia...::

Vamos a por esos 200 para el cafe.


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2014)

Siguen aumentando los cortos en Imtech

shortsell.nl

9,15%


----------



## inversobres (25 Feb 2014)

La banca se ha pasado al verde, seguimos mirando arriba por lo menos durante la mañana.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Que se puede esperar cuando todo el mundo esta metido en bankia...::
> 
> Vamos a por esos 200 para el cafe.



Aún está usted a tiempo. Hágase bankiero.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2014)

gato sigue con tus cortos por tres cojones...


----------



## Tono (25 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Vamos a por los 200 para el café



Antes del café. Ya mismo.


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Para el que pueda asistir, el lunes 10 de Marzo el director de metagestion (Metavalor) ofrecerá una conferencia en Rankia
> 
> Metagestion



Yo es que estoy haciendo terapia..ya soy capaz de comprar bancos sin tener crisis de ansiedad ::

Curiosa noticia para gacelillas:

El br?ker de Mirabaud compra un mill?n de acciones de Bankia


----------



## inversobres (25 Feb 2014)

Listo, pausa para el cafe, y vuelta al curro.

Que penita pena, los 250 son un hecho. Vamos a cerrar el mes en todo lo alto.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 11:34 ----------

SAN cerca de liarla, como lo suban no vemos guano en meses.

A ver que se inventan para moverlo. Semoh loh mehoreh.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Listo, pausa para el cafe, y vuelta al curro.
> 
> Que penita pena, los 250 son un hecho. Vamos a cerrar el mes en todo lo alto.
> 
> ...



¿Pena? ¿Por qué? Póngase largo y deje de llorar.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

Vamos Arcelor, cae más!

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 03:37 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Listo, pausa para el cafe, y vuelta al curro.
> 
> Que penita pena, los 250 son un hecho. Vamos a cerrar el mes en todo lo alto.
> 
> ...



Pues se baja SAN y BBVA y se sube inditex y tef

mira tú que es difícil

y seguimos planos


----------



## Topongo (25 Feb 2014)

Qué muro tenemos en el 59?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> gato sigue con tus cortos por tres cojones...



con tres cojones , sto loss 17000 :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Qué muro tenemos en el 59?



Muy poco. 383k


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2014)

Desaparece sin previo aviso Mt. Gox, la principal plataforma de cambio de bitcoins - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2014)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo es que estoy haciendo terapia..ya soy capaz de comprar bancos sin tener crisis de ansiedad ::
> 
> Curiosa noticia para gacelillas:
> 
> El br?ker de Mirabaud compra un mill?n de acciones de Bankia




Bienvenida Silenciosa

Yo he llevado y llevo Bankia a través de los fondos..y estos no son unos cualquiera

Descargate el informe anual 2013

Metavalor

Aunque ya no las llevan

Carta trimestral de Bestinver, Enero 2014

Bestinver

Estos aun siguen montados aunque probablemente dentro de poco venderan


----------



## Maravedi (25 Feb 2014)

Bankia es la punta de lanza 

Consejos para la nueva generación de "pardillos" que está llegando a la Bolsa


----------



## inversobres (25 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Desaparece sin previo aviso Mt. Gox, la principal plataforma de cambio de bitcoins - elEconomista.es



Tremendo el timo mundial que estan preparando con este tema.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Bankia es la punta de lanza
> 
> Consejos para la nueva generación de "pardillos" que está llegando a la Bolsa



Jo jo

2- Se que has entrado en un mercado alcista y en un mercado alcista tarde o temprano todo acaba subiendo. Lo normal es que creas que eres infalible, que esto de la inversión está chupado y que eres más inteligente que los demás. Esto no sólo te pasa a ti, le pasa a todo el mundo. Según algunos encuestas realizadas entre inversores el 90% se cree más inteligente que el resto. Obviamente alguién en esa encuesta se está equivocando, espero que no seas tu actúa con* humiladad y prudencia*.

¿Hola? ¿Jato?


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2014)

Siguen intratables, nuevos maximos dia tras dia 

Son las dos principales apuestas de Metavalor:

Nacional

Baron de ley

Internacional

Guillin


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Tremendo el timo mundial que estan preparando con este tema.



750.000 bitcoin dicen que han volado. Toma ya. 

::


----------



## Hannibal (25 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vamos directos al 1,60 en Bankia...



Estaba claro, me han echado así que sólo quedaba subir ::


----------



## napartarra (25 Feb 2014)

Buen artículo el de los pardillos, ... respondo por alusiones.


----------



## paulistano (25 Feb 2014)

Posis asustaviejas a la vista.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aitor33 (25 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Bankia es la punta de lanza
> 
> Consejos para la nueva generación de "pardillos" que está llegando a la Bolsa



Lo peor es que es cierto..., sucede como con las moscas que van todas a la mierda y después todos juntos nos autoconvencemos con lo de mil millones de moscas no pueden estar equivocadas, comamos también mierda::


----------



## napartarra (25 Feb 2014)

Ya no tengo claro cuál puede ser el límite en BANKIA y PRISA después de la subida de esta mañana.


----------



## Tono (25 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Pena? ¿Por qué? Póngase largo y deje de llorar.



supongo que estás utilizando llorar como un eufemismo

yo sí que estoy a punto de llorar de alegría, con dos valores en máximos de 36 meses y otros dos a punto de romperlos.


----------



## Maravedi (25 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Siguen intratables, nuevos maximos dia tras dia
> 
> Son las dos principales apuestas de Metavalor:
> 
> ...



Guilin Sitio magnífico para desconectar contemplando sus arrozales con un cruzero por el Li ::


----------



## Tono (25 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 750.000 bitcoin dicen que han volado. Toma ya.
> 
> ::



volar lo que es volar, no
en algún bolsillo estarán


----------



## inversobres (25 Feb 2014)

SAN tratando de despegar, al tanto. La pueden liar.


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Bankia es la punta de lanza
> 
> Consejos para la nueva generación de "pardillos" que está llegando a la Bolsa



Y para los pardillos que ya estábamos antes y no nos acordamos de Terras, Sniaces, Sedas .... pero también de coloniales, timofónicas, populares (el banco, digo), sacyres o deoleos y nos creemos que todo son gamesas, bankias o teslas.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> supongo que estás utilizando llorar como un eufemismo
> 
> yo sí que estoy a punto de llorar de alegría, con dos valores en máximos de 36 meses y otros dos a punto de romperlos.



Tono tenemos las SAN muy bien encaminadas... Necesito que toquen 6,7 para entrar en beneficios.


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> volar lo que es volar, no
> en algún bolsillo estarán



Lo que estarán a buen recaudo serán dólares o leuros (o francos suizos)


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2014)

No me gustan las velas blandengues. Me huelo que este mes lo van a cerrar con alguna sorpresa,

Voy haciendo acopio de gifs...


----------



## xavigomis (25 Feb 2014)

No se si ya está puesto... pero hay mucho seguidor de DEOLEO...

Deoleo recibe ofertas no vinculantes por debajo del precio de cotización para entrar en su capital


----------



## Topongo (25 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Guilin Sitio magnífico para desconectar contemplando sus arrozales con un cruzero por el Li ::



Y tomarse una "local beer" en uno de los muchos roof top bars que hay.
Al anochecer...


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Bankia es la punta de lanza
> 
> Consejos para la nueva generación de "pardillos" que está llegando a la Bolsa



Muy bueno el artículo.


----------



## Tono (25 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tono tenemos las SAN muy bien encaminadas... Necesito que toquen 6,7 para entrar en beneficios.



Yo tengo un lote a 6,25 que es una gloria mirarlo y en 6,60 el promedio.
Pero no tengas prisa (Ya sé que Prisa sí), superará los 7€ y más. Este trimestre tiene todo a favor por fundamentales, de momento no quieren subirla más que el IBEX, pero lo harán. 
El timing del Botín es complicado y tramposo.



LCIRPM dijo:


> Lo que estarán a buen recaudo serán dólares o leuros (o francos suizos)



a eso me refería


----------



## Hannibal (25 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tono tenemos las SAN muy bien encaminadas... Necesito que toquen 6,7 para entrar en beneficios.



Las SAN tienen el kumo muy plano; el ichimoku no prevé grandes subidas. Y si las hubiera, les sucederían algunas correcciones.


----------



## xavigomis (25 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Yo tengo un lote a 6,25 que es una gloria mirarlo y en 6,60 el promedio.
> Pero no tengas prisa (Ya sé que Prisa sí), *superará los 7€ y más*. Este trimestre tiene todo a favor por fundamentales, de momento no quieren subirla más que el IBEX, pero lo harán.
> El timing del Botín es complicado y tramposo.
> 
> ...



Que le hace pensar eso ?

La capitalización del Santander da miedo... con la cantidad de dividendos pagados en acciones a 3,4,5 euros...


----------



## Tono (25 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No me gustan las velas blandengues. Me huelo que este mes lo van a cerrar con alguna sorpresa,
> 
> Voy haciendo acopio de gifs...



Haga acopio de bankias y ayude a levantar España, so cenizo


----------



## Hannibal (25 Feb 2014)

Ane, vacíe su bandeja de entrada. Primer aviso :no:

Tras un rápido vistazo, tengo éstas en el punto de vista:
- Acerinox
- Tubacex
- Endesa
- la misma Bankia

Como más arriesgado: Viscofan

¿Qué opina la gacelada del foro?


----------



## xavigomis (25 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ane, vacíe su bandeja de entrada. Primer aviso :no:
> 
> Tras un rápido vistazo, tengo éstas en el punto de vista:
> - Acerinox
> ...



Compre rápido que se acaban y se va a quedar sin


----------



## aitor33 (25 Feb 2014)

No nos dejemos llevar por euforias y hay que tener presente que Europa entera está en rojo y que los futuros USA siguen en rojo...Somos la máquina europea i Qué mal va a terminar Hispanistán ! 

Edito: Bertok devuélveme el móvil !!!


----------



## Tono (25 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Que le hace pensar eso ?
> 
> La capitalización del Santander da miedo... con la cantidad de dividendos pagados en acciones a 3,4,5 euros...



Miedo da la capitalización de la banca mediana y sus fundamentales más

pero yo no pienso, ojos antes que cerebro y el SAN es el más pasta mueve diariamente y empujando hacia arriba
(luego ya si quiere ver sus balances, su cada vez menor dependencia de España y lo tremendamente mafiosos que son sus dos máximos accionistas, ingleses y americanos, capaces de corromper lo que haga falta para obtener beneficios en países banaeros puede ser que su visión cambie)


----------



## aitor33 (25 Feb 2014)

Vaya volumen lleva Prisa esto sólo puede ser bueno , lo repito para captar inversores que aquí váis todos montados en la Bankia y hay que ser solidarios yo ya me he subido también a la matilda...:XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2014)

España crecerá en 2014 un 1%, el doble de lo previsto, pero no cumplirá con el déficit - elEconomista.es
casualidad que saquen esta noticia justo ahora con el debate de la nacion, esto huele como el programa de jordi evole del domingo...


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Feb 2014)

Tercer intento en el último mes y medio de rotura de los 0.32 por parte de NATRACEUTICAL.
Vamosssss!!!


----------



## juanfer (25 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> No nos dejemos llevar por euforias y hay que tener presente que Europa entera está en rojo y que los futuros USA siguen en rojo...Somos la máquina europea i Qué mal va a terminar Hispanistán !
> 
> Edito: Bertok devuélveme el móvil !!!



Esta tarde se decide la política monetaria del eurozona, igual no pasa nada pero puede pasar.


El articulo ese de los pardillos, que no conoce que estar en lateral o ciclo bajista, vayan cogiendo sitio, aquí muchos van a terminar siendo inversiones a largo plazo.

1- Quitan rendimiento depósitos.
2- Generan incertidumbre en los depósitos.
3- Empiezan a chicharrear en bolsa, en ciclos alcistas
4- Modifican los ciclos económicos con políticas de Bancos centrales para que tengamos ciclos alcistas y nos vamos a juntar con un ciclo bajista en deflación.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Vaya volumen lleva Prisa esto sólo puede ser bueno , lo repito para captar inversores que aquí váis todos montados en la Bankia y hay que ser solidarios yo ya me he subido también a la matilda...:XX:



¿Y por qué elegir si se puede tener Bankia y Prisa?


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ane, vacíe su bandeja de entrada. Primer aviso :no:
> 
> Tras un rápido vistazo, tengo éstas en el punto de vista:
> - Acerinox
> ...



Hecho. Tubacex está arriba del todo de las bandas. A ver si nos toca el 2,87 o así

Bankia, se lo he puesto en privado.

Viscofan? Yo la veo en 39-40 facil, ahí me piro, claro.


----------



## aitor33 (25 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y por qué elegir si se puede tener Bankia y Prisa?



Llevo viendo toda la subida de Bankia y escuchando los oeee oe oe oe....del paulisto y cía.:fiufiu: y no he entrado desde que me salí en el 1.22.Pasa lo de siempre que pierdes ese tren pero y lo bien que me lo paso leyéndoles a todos:Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal (25 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Llevo viendo toda la subida de Bankia y escuchando los oeee oe oe oe....del paulisto y cía.:fiufiu: y no he entrado desde que me salí en el 1.22.Pasa lo de siempre que pierdes ese tren pero y lo bien que me lo paso leyéndoles a todos:Aplauso:



Yo he estado dentro en un trayecto corto y me lo pasaba bien por partida doble, siempre es más divertido así ::

A ver si nos dejan otra opción de entrar; si no, buena suerte a los que van dentro.


----------



## Tono (25 Feb 2014)

Parece que los cuidadores se van a tomar el tentempié, caidita de media mañana como siempre.

Yo me voy al dentista a hacer la revisión anual, limpieza de piños y de bolsillo.
Aguanten posiciones.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

Como ven, repite patrón en la bandera. Mi opinión? Que no va a rebotar como la anterior y la tiran a 9,4x. Yo creo que en un par de días a lo sumo. De ahí a rebotar a buscar máximos


por debajo de 9,20 es venta clara


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2014)

alcistillas preparaos , cundira el panico , vuestros corazones de mandril no lo resistiran :no:


----------



## Hannibal (25 Feb 2014)

España: indice de precios al productor: Enero: -1.3 mensual, -1.8 anual

¿Deflación? Aquí no hay nada que ver, circulen.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

Prisa ahora mismo. Diario normal










diario logarítmico, cuidado aún o qué? pullback? depende del cierre

tiene que cerrar por encima de 0,46


bueno, que tengo que ir al médico a por un papel que diga que estoy de puta madre

estamos


----------



## Robopoli (25 Feb 2014)

Bueno... pues me he quitado un paquetito de las Groupe Gorge con buenas plusvis aunque me ha costado casi una hora por la falta de volumen.
No quiero ni pensar cuanto tiempo tardaré en liquidar las BDL :ouch:


----------



## xavigomis (25 Feb 2014)

Animalicos...

PRISA. Avalancha de acciones a la vista. ¿Qué quedará de Prisa?

...

El caso es que antes de mitades de este año, el número de acciones de Prisa se va a casi triplicar pasando de los 740 millones de títulos a casi 2 mil millones de acciones. 

...
CASI NADA...



ane agurain dijo:


> Prisa ahora mismo. Diario normal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inversobres (25 Feb 2014)

Tipico Carpatoniano: 



> Portugal
> 
> Deuda portuguesa mejora tras la noticia de que el gobierno va a recomprar deuda esta semana. Fin.



Y asi cuantos paises?? una pista tod.s. Volvemos de visita a maximos, todo controladito para que los gacelos se crean reyes del mambo.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 13:11 ----------

Susto o muerte. 250, que tan cerca estas...


----------



## paulistano (25 Feb 2014)

Que importante seria para Imtech romper los 2.02 con fuerza

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (25 Feb 2014)

Aquí estoy de nuevo, con unos billetes menos y una endodoncia más.

Parece que hoy volamos solos, toda Europa cae. Si no fuera por TEF e ITX ya estaríamos en los 10250.
Si la apertura de USA es buena, de momento los futuros no aseguran nada, habemus Peponazo.

Si alguien quiere pasar el rato viendo en primicia la nueva colección de verano de Victria's Secret (cotiza en bolsa?)

[YOUTUBE]vWMGFUiu3LM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Que importante seria para Imtech romper los 2.02 con fuerza
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Les faltan las pilinguis::::Es broma, todos esos directivos ya están fuera de la empresa

Imtech - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_
"Imtech was the general contractor for the technical equipment of the Deutsche Bank Twin Towers in Frankfurt. According to reports of Handelsblatt in February 2011, the subcontractors were bribed with brothel visits and more. Those could invoice more hours of work then factual done since early 2010. The company made internal investigations"_

La cosa que menudo volumen tienen sin embargo la acción esta prácticamente plana, no se que estarán tramando...

Al menos los fondos me van como un tiro


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Feb 2014)

Volumen en NATE.


----------



## paulistano (25 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Les faltan las pilinguis::::Es broma, todos esos directivos ya están fuera de la empresa
> 
> Imtech - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> _
> ...



Ahora no estoy en el pc y no piedo comparar volumen.....pero me da a mi que hoy poquito....luego te lo miro ponzi


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora no estoy en el pc y no piedo comparar volumen.....pero me da a mi que hoy poquito....luego te lo miro ponzi



Mira los ultimos meses y comparalo con el historico


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2014)

Soltad to el papel alcistillas , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Feb 2014)

*¿Por qué es probable una réplica bajista en zona de máximos en USA? *


Y esto a pesar de dilataciones al alza de la zona de los 1850 puntos (no pasaría nada que los superáramos un 2-3%: acordémonos de la corrección del eurostoxx de enero tras dilatar al alza los 3100 puntos).

Esta es la filosofía de las réplicas bajistas y su probabilidad.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2014)

cuidado con esas dilataciones alcistillas ::


----------



## Eurocrack (25 Feb 2014)

Alguien sabe que le pasa a FRESENIUS del DAX? Se están pegando una ostia de más del 8%


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Feb 2014)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Alguien sabe que le pasa a FRESENIUS del DAX? Se están pegando una ostia de más del 8%



Las acciones europeas caen desde un máximo de seis años después de que Vivendi y *Fresenius Medical Care* registraran unos resultados que no alcanzaron las estimaciones


----------



## Robopoli (25 Feb 2014)

Viene la tarde color rojo candor primaveral, no?
Ayer me dieron en las Mao Tse Tun y hoy parece que corrigen las usanas.
Así no hay manera! :ouch:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tono (25 Feb 2014)

Futuros USA y alemanes mejorando.

Paulistano vete reservando sala en el HOT. 

Hoy me subo a la barra y me hago un striptis bailando la muiñeira de Currospedriñas. 

Pirata, Pepitoria, Bertok estais invitados, al que me coja el tanga le pago la botella 12 years de Scottish que quiera.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Feb 2014)

Asustaviejas en Bankia y Prisa.
Veamos si son de verdad o van de farol.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Feb 2014)

Ya está...ahora si que si que nos vamos para abajo. Me juego un owend de esos....


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ya está...ahora si que si que nos vamos para abajo. Me juego un owend de esos....



Estoy fuera de casa, puede contR algo más. Pasa algo grande?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ya está...ahora si que si que nos vamos para abajo. Me juego un owend de esos....



¿que ha dicho el Rajoy?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Estoy fuera de casa, puede contR algo más. Pasa algo grande?



No, nada, que me parece ver que no puede con los 10200 claramente y que nos vamos para abajo...


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No, nada, que me parece ver que no puede con los 10200 claramente y que nos vamos para abajo...



Pues parece que vamos para arriba...


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2014)

vamooooooosss a por los 1.6 de bankia


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> vamooooooosss a por los 1.6 de bankia



Se notan, se sienten...


----------



## inversobres (25 Feb 2014)

Vaya y resulta que estamos en maximos diarios...

10250 o como no morir en el intento. No vamos a bajar de momento. Con la apertura yanki-gorrina ya no se...

Seguimos inflando la mierda no?? como dije en su dia luego :´´(


----------



## Maravedi (25 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿que ha dicho el Rajoy?



Na,sólo se le ha caído la baba por la comisura izquierda


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Na,sólo se le ha caído la baba por la comisura izquierda



que imagen mas desagradable me has hecho crear en mi cerebro....:vomito:


----------



## inversobres (25 Feb 2014)

Y usa abre en verde. Vaya mes que se van a cascar. A ver que tal los 1850.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 16:37 ----------

Vamos bien, de momento.


----------



## Krim (25 Feb 2014)

Pues se han marcado un velote rojo fulgurante. Si lo recuperan rápido yo creo que nos vamos a las nubes. Si no, ni idea.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Feb 2014)

que pasada Tesla


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Feb 2014)

¿Donde esperan ustedes a Arcelor?¿11.50?¿11?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Soltad to el papel alcistillas , ultimo aviso :no:



yo soy MV el zahori


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Feb 2014)

Que pensais que puede hacer el SP? 
- Girar a bajista
- Corregir y empenton a los 1850

Es que me está haciendo pupa, pero si salto en marcha seguro que me lleva la contraria.

Quiero llorar un poquito :´(. :´(


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Feb 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que pasada Tesla



No la mareen, que llevamos de ese número, aunque poquitas, pero llevamos.
La verdad es que no tengo NPI de por qué anda así.
Tengo el síndrome del mal de alturas gacelero.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Feb 2014)

Lo de las chinas de ayer fue una broma comparado con hoy... vaaaaya ostión!


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Donde esperan ustedes a Arcelor?¿11.50?¿11?



oncecuarenta

igual es mañana

para las oncecuarenta

:8:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2014)

alcistillas salid ratitas


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Feb 2014)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> oncecuarenta
> 
> igual es mañana
> 
> ...



:xx: :xx: :xx:

Vigilaremos....


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

podemos estar laterales perfectamente 1 semana entre 1815 y 1850


cómo lo véis?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2014)

Primeros avisos en USA. 

La proxima vez irán con munición real,... hasta dentro de unos días.


----------



## Durmiente (25 Feb 2014)

¡Qué sube-bajas!..... ¿no?


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> podemos estar laterales perfectamente 1 semana entre 1815 y 1850
> 
> 
> cómo lo véis?



Pues si nos van a meter en ese lateral, tiene pinta que será para colocar papel.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Feb 2014)

Tiene pinta de trolling a las Europeas ienso:
Lo de las chinas tiene pinta de van a hacer un despioje cojonudo.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

bueno, dentro de TEF. vamos a ver esta segunda oportunidad. si todo sale como pienso, a partir de mañana o pasado, la banca corrige y suben tef+inditex

ojalá


----------



## Robopoli (25 Feb 2014)

Patadón para arriba... nada que no quieren que acabe la fiesta...


----------



## amago45 (25 Feb 2014)

PRISA
Ayer terminó el plazo para presentar las ofertas vinculantes por lo que mañana se llevará al Consejo de Administración de Prisa y probablemente, si no hay contratiempo de última hora, esta semana Digital Plus pasará a tener nuevo dueño
La venta de Digital Plus al rojo vivo


----------



## Cascooscuro (25 Feb 2014)

El SP petando stops por doquier...


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Feb 2014)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> El SP petando stops por doquier...



Parece que les ha picado la tarantula


----------



## Robopoli (25 Feb 2014)

A los fans del retailismo minimalista. Minimalista de smallcap quiero decir...
A ver que os parece esta:
DLIA dELiA*s, Inc. XNASLIA Stock Quote Price News
dELiA*s, Inc. (DLIA) news: dELiA*s Is Poised To Triple [The Wet Seal, Inc.] - Seeking Alpha


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2014)

Je! JP Morgan, incrementa su objetivo de resultados de 24 a 27.000 millones de dólares para el 2.014 y despedirá a 8.000 currelas de banca doméstica y hipotecaria por una bajada de la demanda de hipotecas para vivienda... 

...lo único que podrían avisar cuando alcancen el objetivo... por aquello de poder pastar con más tranquilidad... y tal.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Feb 2014)

Si os cuento cómo compré y cómo vendi Tesla. No fue Técnicas Reunidas pero casi. 

Qué duro.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

bitcoin 1 febrero: 949
bitcoin hoy: 122


----------



## Robopoli (25 Feb 2014)

Queridos Plug-eros, ¿Cerraremos esta semana los ansiados $4?


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

seguramente sea la foto del día:


----------



## Robopoli (25 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> seguramente sea la foto del día:



Juass! Que bueno! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (25 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Queridos Plug-eros, ¿Cerraremos esta semana los ansiados $4?



Tiene pinta de atacar!:Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2014)

Es que tenemos los que nos merecemos...Pedazo de troll

_Rajoy: "Rubalcaba, si tan mal nos van las cosas, ¿por qué las agencias de calificación dicen lo contrario?"_


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Feb 2014)

Correcion sana de e.on


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bitcoin 1 febrero: 949
> bitcoin hoy: 122



Mmm. ¿donde está viendo el precio?







Que como bajada ya está bien...


----------



## Robopoli (25 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Tiene pinta de atacar!:Baile:



No me termino de fiar de la joputa esta. Es capaz de darse la vuelta a última hora.
Bueno quiero decir señora joputa que desde que entré el 30 de Enero la llevo más de un 25% :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2014)

espero gap a la baja para mañana ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

prisa: 

sesión con el mayor volumen de su vida bursátil nochevieja del 2008: 36 millones (cotizaban a 2,4)

hoy a estas horas: 29 millones

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 10:08 ----------




atman dijo:


> Mmm. ¿donde está viendo el precio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cotizacion del bitcoin - Cotizaciones de forex - divisas

mtgox, que es la que hoy es noticia


----------



## tarrito (25 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es que tenemos los que nos merecemos...Pedazo de troll
> 
> _Rajoy: "Rubalcaba, si tan mal nos van las cosas, ¿por qué las agencias de calificación dicen lo contrario?"_



LoL 

cualquier día se le escapa lo de:

"España va bien para el 75% de los españoles"
+
"yo siempre le echo 20"


Comparar a Rajoy con Jatroll ya es pasarse, un respect :no:


----------



## Tono (25 Feb 2014)

Arreón final. 
Qué bonito sería cerrar en los 10250. :rolleye:

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 17:18 ----------

Cuando me estaban hoy haciendo la endodoncia, el dentista tenía puesta la radio con el debate.
Justo estaba hablando Rajoy de que iba a bajar los impuestos y bla, bla, bla y lo que más me jodía era que al tener la boca más abierta que una portería de fútbol no podía cagarme en todas sus muelas.
Pero bien que lo hacía el dentista por mí. :XX:


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Feb 2014)

Y eso que es autónomo....


Joder con Plug y Tesla, y el vértigo.
Que alguien me explique porqué promediamos a la baja, y cuando suben queremos vender. (Que no sea un psicólogo)


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero gap a la baja para mañana ienso:



"Esperas" como DESEO, o "Esperas" por conocimiento... espero por mi que no tengas razon y espero por ti que la tengas...

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 17:28 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Arreón final.
> Qué bonito sería cerrar en los 1250. :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 17:18 ----------
> ...



le gustan los deportes de riesgo.... ir a un dentista justo con la intervención de rajoy, eso es peligroso....


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Correcion sana de e.on



Y tan sana, pero no la podian haber dejado para el jueves? 

No han roto nada. Y han llenado mas el capazo.

Hoy toca back-up del dax+tecdax 2013.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Feb 2014)

jajajajaja dELIA se suma a la fiesta con Plug y Prana!!!
A ver como acaba el día pero la emoción está garantizada!! :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Feb 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Y tan sana, pero no la podian haber dejado para el jueves?
> 
> No han roto nada. Y han llenado mas el capazo.
> 
> Hoy toca back-up del dax+tecdax 2013.



Esperemos que el dia que presente resultados rwe caiga mas

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 17:42 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> prisa:
> 
> sesión con el mayor volumen de su vida bursátil nochevieja del 2008: 36 millones (cotizaban a 2,4)
> 
> ...



Prisa con la emision de acciones y siendo optimistas vale 0.20 otra cosa son calenturas sanas


----------



## davinci (25 Feb 2014)

¿Vaticinios de PRISA y BANKIA para mañana?


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Feb 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si os cuento cómo compré y cómo vendi Tesla. No fue Técnicas Reunidas pero casi.
> 
> Qué duro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



No se flagele. Usted es experto en buenas operaciones. No podemos acertar al 100%.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No se flagele. Usted es experto en buenas operaciones. No podemos acertar al 100%.



Gracias!

Lo que molesta es que fueron factores externos (los tres incendios) justo en la semana que entré. Pero sí, es cierto que a veces las noticias puntuales son beneficiosas y otras veces pues... No tanto.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Feb 2014)

Tesla Motors Inc (TSLA) Hits New High, Thanks To Morgan Stanley

No creo que quieran llegar hoy a los 325$


----------



## Robopoli (25 Feb 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias!
> 
> Lo que molesta es que fueron factores externos (los tres incendios) justo en la semana que entré. Pero sí, es cierto que a veces las noticias puntuales son beneficiosas y otras veces pues... No tanto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Yo también me comí lo de las baterías y vendí a 170 - 180, creo recordar, quedándome practicamente en breakeven después de haber tenido unas buenas plusvis.
Tampoco se puede acertar siempre y el miedo es muy cabroncete.


----------



## paulistano (25 Feb 2014)

Vale @ponzi, por el contexto entiendo que te refieres al volumen de Imtech en el conjunto de días, sí tienes razón que desde 2014 hay más volumen...y mi comentario curiosamente era porque hoy ha sido el día con menos volumen en todo 2014.

He aquí la diferencia entre un largoplacista y un cortoplacista:ouch:





En otro orden de cosas, bankia cerrando en máximos e Imtech más o menos lo mismo:Baile:



Falta el puto carbón:no:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (25 Feb 2014)

Efectivamente las carboneras no acaban de carburar. 
Pero por otro lado, por ver el lado positivo, ANR no sigue cayendo. Es un hecho que la caída libre ha pasado y parece estar conformando un suelo. Lo que va a hacer a partir de ahí sólo el negrito lo sabe.

Yo sigo confiando en que, sin mirarla mucho, como Imtech, en uno o dos años lo este pegando. Ahí lo dejo hasta entonces y si por lo que sea sigue bajando en el entorno de los 4 le pegó otro cañonazo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Feb 2014)

Gacela 1 llamando a base leoncia.
Repito: Gacela 1 llamando a base leoncia.
¿Venderían ahora las TESLA o. visto lo visto, aguantarían?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Mmm. ¿donde está viendo el precio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en Mtgox....



Es un puto cachondeo. Corralazo en el mayor exchange de bitchocho. Un montón de japos con katanas en la puerta de la casa del presi de la empresa reclamando sus bitcacas.

Plataforma de afectados por los bitñordos en 3,2,1....


----------



## Hannibal (25 Feb 2014)

Después de la patada en el culo de bankia, me he metido en abengoa, por supuesto cerca de maximos como no podía ser de otra forma. Dura vida la de la gacela. Esperemos que los próximos días merezcan la pena.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mtgox, que es la que hoy es noticia




A ver... si Mt.Gox está fuera de servicio... Vea: https://www.mtgox.com/


¿cómo le va a dar cotización? de darle alguna será "0,00" lo demás son bobaditas... si no entiendo mal como va esto... usted puede intercambiar en cualquiera de los otros mercados...

Por cierto otro motivo para no tocar el BTC ni con un palo... entre operadores "normales" hay diferencias de cotización del 2 y 3% de forma habitual a lo largo del día que, con demasiada frecuencia, llegan a ser del 8%... :baba: :baba:

::

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 18:23 ----------




ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Efectivamente las carboneras no acaban de carburar.
> Pero por otro lado, por ver el lado positivo, ANR no sigue cayendo. Es un hecho que la caída libre ha pasado y parece estar conformando un suelo. Lo que va a hacer a partir de ahí sólo el negrito lo sabe.
> 
> Yo sigo confiando en que, sin mirarla mucho, como Imtech, en uno o dos años lo este pegando. Ahí lo dejo hasta entonces y si por lo que sea sigue bajando en el entorno de los 4 le pegó otro cañonazo.



Ahí estoy yo tambien. Aunque espero NO verla a 4. Me saldría antes...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2014)

Atman, está fuera de "servicio" porque, al parecer, es insolvente:

Mt. Gox Allegedly Loses $350m in Bitcoin (744,400 BTC), Rumoured to be Insolvent

¿Se ha marcado un panes y peces en plan bitcuñaos? ienso:


----------



## Tono (25 Feb 2014)

Resultados mejor de lo esperado en Ferrovial y números muy serios de negocio.
Hoy no se han atrevido a llevarla a máximos, espero que no esté descontada toda la sorpresa y mañana pegue una nueva subidita (ya lleva un 4% en 2 días)



> Ferrovial zanjó 2013 con un beneficio neto de 727 millones, lo que implica un alza del 5%. Las ventas ascendieron a 8.166 millones, con una subida del 7%, y el resultado bruto de explotación roza los 935 millones, con un avance del 0,8% respecto al de 2012.
> La compañía ha destacado su cartera récord de contratos, cifrada en 25.616 millones, y que por primera vez en cinco años las inversiones (754 millones) superan a las desinversiones. Respecto a la cartera, 6,6 de cada diez euros están firmados en el extranjero, con proyectos como la ampliación de la autopista NTE en Texas (EE UU) o el encargo de completar la red de carreteras en Escocia Central.
> Ferrovial ha basado sus mejores ingresos en la evolución de los negocios internacionales, recogiendo el 68% de la facturación fuera de España. el año pasado fue de refuerzo en la actividad de servicios, con las adquisiciones de Enterprise en Reino Unido, firma que esta íntegrando con la filial británica Amey, y de Steel Ingeniería en Chile.
> En un comunicado enviado a la prensa, la compañía resalta su posición de caja, con 1.663 millones excluidos los proyectos de infraestructuras, lo que representa un 12% más que en 2012. Una cifra, tras repartir 523 millones en dividendos, que dota a Ferrovial de "recursos para emprender inversiones en nuevos proyectos".



Ferrovial gana 727 millones en 2013 | Empresas | Cinco Días


----------



## inversobres (25 Feb 2014)

Y al final que paso? cerramos en maximos y casi en el 250. Nos vamos al escenario B de fran.

Usa en verde, vix en rojo.  para dar.


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atman, está fuera de "servicio" porque, al parecer, es insolvente:
> 
> Mt. Gox Allegedly Loses $350m in Bitcoin (744,400 BTC), Rumoured to be Insolvent
> 
> ¿Se ha marcado un panes y peces en plan bitcuñaos? ienso:



Sí, ya lo sé... en teoría había un error en sus sistemas de proceso que dejaron un hueco a que hackers les fueran robando poco a poco ... hasta alcanzar esos 350 millones que han volado... y han tardado todo este tiempo en darse cuenta... suena raro... pero es la versión que circula...

Si quiere leer... por ejemplo... 

Maleabilidad de transacciones: ¿por qué MtGox y Bitstamp tuvieron que restringir la retirada de Bitcoin?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Sí, ya lo sé... en teoría había un error en sus sistemas de proceso que dejaron un hueco a que hackers les fueran robando poco a poco ... hasta alcanzar esos 350 millones que han volado... y han tardado todo este tiempo en darse cuenta... suena raro... pero es la versión que circula...



version bitchochitera del "ej que el perro se ha comido los deberes...." ::


----------



## juanfer (25 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> en Mtgox....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy dará gusto ver el keiser report.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

Mt. Gox on verge of collapse, Bitcoin plunges: Is this the end for the virtual currency? | Daily Ticker - Yahoo Finance


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Hoy dará gusto ver el keiser report.
> 
> Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk



Yo no veo el programa pero le sigo por twitter:



> BTC is a man's currency. If this was Wall St., not MtGox James Cramer would be crying on CNBC and Hank Paulson would be extorting congress.





> MtGox was obsolete and mostly irrelevant 4 yrs. ago. It only existed for nostalgia purposes to remind BTC'ers of earlier, simpler days.





> What's happening to MtGox would have happened to JPM, GS, C, HSBC, RBS, BRK, in 2008 if we had free markets.
> *This is Bitcoin's finest hour*



A eso creo que lo llaman salir por peteneras...


Sigan aquí el culebrón... Mt. Gox Allegedly Loses $350m in Bitcoin (744,400 BTC), Rumoured to be Insolvent


PD: Y que conste que no le sigo porque me caiga especialmente simpático el tipo...


----------



## Tono (25 Feb 2014)

Sin tener n.p.i. de lo que es el bitcoin pregunto 

¿alguien tenía alguna duda de que esto acabaría así?

¿esos 350 millones que han volado eran meros apuntes o tenían una base en dólares contantes y sonantes?

¿y ahora a quién se le reclama, al presidente del Internet Central Bank?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> en Mtgox....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que fino es nuestro pirata , cuantos bitcoin oro dice que llevaba ? ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (25 Feb 2014)

Señores,
Tiene pinta de que en Plug nos zampamos los 4$ hoy


----------



## aitor33 (25 Feb 2014)

Prisa anuncia que Telefónica y Mediaset tienen 15 días de plazo para comprar Digital+ - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

el atraco al bitcoin de glasgow

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 12:34 ----------




aitor33 dijo:


> Prisa anuncia que Telefónica y Mediaset tienen 15 días de plazo para comprar Digital+ - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



Prisa ha dado un vuelco a la situación en Digital+, su negocio de televisión de pago que ha intentado vender sin éxito en los últimos meses.

El grupo de comunicación ha comunicado a la CNMV que “el grupo accionarial de control de Prisa ha visto reducido su porcentaje de participación en el capital por debajo del 30%”. En la práctica, la familia Polanco, a través de su sociedad Rucandio, ha comunicado a la CNMV que “como consecuencia de la modificación en el número de derechos de voto de la sociedad emisora, Rucandio ha visto descendido el porcentaje indirecto de los derechos de voto del 31,629% al 25,533%.

“Como consecuencia de este hecho, el derecho que el acuerdo entre accionistas de Distribuidora de Televisión Digital, S.A. (“DTS”, sociedad titular del negocio de televisión de pago de Prisa) reconoce a Telefónica de Contenidos y Mediaset España Comunicación a adquirir la participación accionarial ostentada por Prisa en DTS será ejercitable durante el plazo de los quince (15) días naturales siguientes a la fecha de hoy, en que la Compañía lo ha comunicado al Consejo de Administración de DTS y a las citadas entidades”, explica la empresa.


Las últimas informaciones afirmaban que Prisa busca obtener unos 1.000 millones de euros por su participación en Digital+, aunque la oferta más alta la habría realizado Al Jazeera por unos 900 millones de euros. Por su parte, Telefónica habría ofrecido unos 500 – 600 millones.

Prisa ha subido un 13%, hasta 0,4660 euros.









O sea, el socio mayoritario aprovecha a vender Prisa y sube la acción un +12%?? ::::


ah vale, que estaba previsto:


Spoiler



La banca será a medio plazo el principal accionista de Prisa. Y no con una cuota baladí. De hecho, las entidades acreedoras del grupo de medios alcanzarán un porcentaje que rondará el 20% en 2014, año en que se harán efectivos los acuerdos anunciados el pasado lunes y por los cuales los bancos convertirán en dos años deuda por capital por importe de 334 millones de euros. De acuerdo con las estimaciones elaboradas por diversos analistas, la familia Polanco mantendrá –a través de su sociedad patrimonial Rucandio- apenas un 16% de la compañía en el mejor de los escenarios. Lejos quedan tiempos no muy lejanos, cuando el porcentaje que atesoraban los hijos del fundador rondaba el 70%.

El año 2014 es clave para la compañía, ya que entonces estarán resueltos los otros frentes que distorsionan hoy la fotografía del accionariado. En primer lugar, se sabrá el grado de ejecución de los warrants (opciones sobre acciones) entregados a los accionistas de Prisa en el marco de la operación de Liberty, por la que a finales de 2010 una veintena de hedge funds y firmas de inversión inyectaban 650 millones en el capital del grupo de medios. Por cada acción de Prisa recibieron 1,1 warrants canjeables por una acción ordinaria de la firma a un precio de ejercicio de dos euros. Y sobre todo, en ese año las acciones convertibles sin voto entregadas a los accionistas de Liberty pasarán a ser obligatoriamente títulos ordinarios de Prisa.

Rucandio atesora actualmente un 41,43% del capital; la dupla Nicolas Berggruen-Martin E. Franklin, en su día cabeza visible de Liberty, acaparan un 13,6%, y la sociedad Otnas se apunta un 17,26%. Son los principales accionistas de Prisa. Es más, la citada Otnas es la sociedad creada hace apenas meses por los Polanco, Berggruen y Franklin para ampliar capital mediante la ejecución de 75 millones de warrants pertenecientes a la familia fundadora. Una operación que servía para inyectar 150 millones de liquidez a la firma, al tiempo que satisfacía las condiciones de la banca para refinanciar los 3.500 millones de deuda de la sociedad.

A partir de ahí, la compañía anunciaba el lunes que sometería a la Junta del próximo día 30 “un acuerdo de emisión de bonos obligatoriamente convertibles en el término de dos años en acciones Clase A de Prisa, destinados a ser suscritos por inversores institucionales por un importe de 100 millones de euros en efectivo, y por entidades financieras acreedoras de la sociedad por un importe de 334 millones de euros mediante la capitalización parcial de sus créditos”. Además, los accionistas también tendrán que pronunciarse sobre la intención de la empresa de abonar el dividendo preferente que llevan aparejado las acciones clase B en títulos ordinarios y no en efectivo. Una medida que ahorra 67 millones de euros pero aumenta el número de acciones en circulación y diluye más a los Polanco.

¿Sin cambio en la gestión?

El anuncio cambia radicalmente el 'status quo'. Cuando se haga efectivo, los bancos acreedores acumularían 324,2 millones de acciones (el precio de conversión es 1,03 euros), el equivalente a un 23% de la compañía. Los institucionales que cubran los 100 millones de euros restantes se anotarían 97 millones de acciones, un 7% de la firma. Los Polanco se quedarían en el 16% (223,1 millones de acciones), Berggruen y Franklin sumarían un 4% (52,4 millones de títulos) y Otnas registraría un 7%. Quedarían en manos de otros accionistas y en free-float un total de 618,6 millones de acciones, un 44% de la sociedad. En tanto la operación está auspiciada por la propia familia de referencia y en vista de la naturaleza de los nuevos accionistas, no es previsible un cambio en la gestión.

Claro que ese sólo es el escenario de dilución más simple. Los accionistas de Liberty recibieron por cada uno de sus títulos en la sociedad 1,5 acciones de Prisa, tres acciones convertibles sin voto y 0,50 dólares en efectivo. Los beneficiarios pueden esperar hasta tres años y medio para convertir sus acciones; a partir de entonces, será obligatorio. La cosa se complica porque, según información remitida por Prisa a la CNMV el 4 de agosto, “el inversor tendrá derecho a recibir acciones ordinarias adicionales de Prisa si el precio de mercado de las acciones fuera inferior a dos euros por acción. Si dicho precio fuera inferior a 1,5 euros, el inversor recibiría 0,333 acciones ordinarias adicionales”. Ese es precisamente el escenario actual, lo cual genera un ratio de 1 por 1,3 y un nuevo marco accionarial.

Cuando todas las convertibles pasen a ser acciones ordinarias a mediados de 2014, Rucandio mantendrá el mismo número de acciones, pero sólo supondrán el 15% de la compañía. Los dos jefes de Liberty se situarán en un 5% (con 69,9 millones de acciones); Otnas quedará con un 6%, y los bancos alcanzarán el 21% del capital. Los nuevos inversores institucionales mantendrán otro 6% y el resto de accionistas y el free-float sumarán un 47%, para un total de títulos superior a los 1.500 millones. El panorama se complica todavía más para los Polanco si se suma a esa hipótesis el ejercicio de los 165,1 millones de 'warrants' que aún quedan por convertir. Si esa ejecución se produjera, la familia se quedaría en apenas un 13%. Las entidades financieras, nueva referencia en la casa, acumularían un 19%.

Lo cierto es que los bancos han dado un paso adelante tras años entre la espada y la pared. Una situación que hasta ahora han resuelto aplazando los vencimientos al grupo de medios, al punto que la última de las refinanciaciones se cerró a finales del pasado año. Los 3.500 de deuda se dividen en dos créditos. Uno de ellos, el denominado préstamo puente, fue contraído a comienzos de 2008 con HSBC, Santander, Banesto, Caja Madrid, BNP Paribas y Natixis. Contemplaba un importe inicial de 1.950 millones de euros, de los que aún quedan pendientes de pago 1.540. La última refinanciación pactada por la firma hace apenas un trimestre retrasa el vencimiento hasta el año 2015.

Además, la compañía tiene que hacer frente a otro préstamo, el sindicado con un grupo de 39 entidades financieras, que a 31 de diciembre de 2011 implicaba obligaciones adicionales para la sociedad de 1.382 millones de euros. Según explicaba recientemente la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), con los fondos procedentes de una ampliación de capital de 150 millones llevado a cabo a principios de año “se han amortizado 100.000 miles de euros del préstamo sindicado, quedando pendiente una deuda de 1.282.544 miles de euros, cuyo vencimiento se extiende hasta el 19 de marzo de 2014 o hasta el 19 de diciembre de 2014, si se cumplen ciertos hitos”.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Prisa anuncia que Telefónica y Mediaset tienen 15 días de plazo para comprar Digital+ - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



Vende con la noticia, antes que se despeñe por los warrants


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

Telefónica compró el 21% en noviembre de 2009 por 470 millones de euros.

En el tercer trimestre de ese año, la plataforma de pago ingresaba 981 millones, casi 100 millones más que ahora, y tenía un beneficio operativo de 227 millones, un 23,7% superior. En ese momento, la filial de Prisa fue valorada en 2.136 millones, una tasación que fuentes financieras consideran desmesurada teniendo en cuentas los ratios actuales.


Espero que no haga locuras y se lo quede AlJazeera


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que fino es nuestro pirata , cuantos bitcoin oro dice que llevaba ? ienso:



Los mismos que plusvis lleva ustec con sus cortos.... :: :: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Tono (25 Feb 2014)

Un offtopic, que hoy he estado hojeando una revista del corazón en la sala de espera del dentista y se me quedaron grabados dos historietas:

Aquí una de publicidad subliminal:

*En el enésimo capítulo de "Como cualquier mujer normal" vemos a la princesa sacando dinero del cajero mientras deja el coche en doble fila con las niñas dentro. *














*El nuevo tatuaje de Kiko Rivera se queda sin tinta para tildes y comas. *

en el barrigón si quiere se puede tatuar el Quijote:


----------



## Maravedi (25 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Un offtopic, que hoy he estado hojeando una revista del corazón en la sala de espera del dentista y se me quedaron grabados dos historietas:
> 
> Aquí una de publicidad subliminal:
> 
> ...



La parrafada es de kikototeles?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2014)

Foto de la Leti y Bankia....

Mañana default!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

y nadie dice nada del bolso de la princesita? qué marca es?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los mismos que plusvis lleva ustec con sus cortos.... :: :: :XX: :XX:



Madre mía

Hay hilos por el foro todavía defendiendo el bitcoin, diciendo que aún es más seguro...

Todo lo que nos pase es poco


----------



## Namreir (25 Feb 2014)

El jueves agregados monetarios de la zona euro. Los datos mas interesantes en estos momrntos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanfer (25 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía
> 
> Hay hilos por el foro todavía defendiendo el bitcoin, diciendo que aún es más seguro...
> 
> Todo lo que nos pase es poco



Se van a convertir en inversores a largo plazo. 

Pero si tardan tanto en recuperar la inversion podrán hace un backdoor para generar los bitcoins con lo que bajaran mas.

Revienta otro modelo ponzi.


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2014)

Best Places to Retire | The World's Best Retirement Haven 2014

España el 5º mejor país del mundo para retirarse....


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

El grupo bancario estadounidense JPMorgan Chase prevé despedir este año a 8.000 trabajadores de la sección de préstamos hipotecarios, de sucursales y de su negocio de tarjetas de crédito, mientras que contratará a unos 3.000 empleados para otras áreas.


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Se van a convertir en inversores a largo plazo.
> 
> Pero si tardan tanto en recuperar la inversion podrán hace un backdoor para generar los bitcoins con lo que bajaran mas.
> 
> Revienta otro modelo ponzi.



Alguien tiene los graficos de las acciones de las indias y de los tulipanes....deben ser clavados


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía
> 
> Hay hilos por el foro todavía defendiendo el bitcoin, diciendo que aún es más seguro...
> 
> Todo lo que nos pase es poco



Como le he puesto antes, el propio Max Keiser y muchos más dicen lo mismo...


----------



## juanfer (25 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien tiene los graficos de las acciones de las indias y de los tulipanes....deben ser clavados



En esa época no había prt.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> podemos estar laterales perfectamente 1 semana entre 1815 y 1850
> 
> 
> cómo lo véis?



Podemos estar laterales 1 año.
No hay insitiitucionales con huevos a comprar en el SPX por encima de máximos de enero, además hay muchos fundamentales bajistas que nunca se sabe cuando se van a manifestar. :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien tiene los graficos de las acciones de las indias y de los tulipanes....deben ser clavados



How Many Tulips Can You Buy With One Bitcoin? - Robinson Meyer - The Atlantic


----------



## tarrito (25 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> En esa época no había prt.



el Piratón buscando imagen de la gráfica de la peli "Wall Street" en 3 ... 2 ... 1


edito; 
debe estar desde el seamonkey patatalk ese que tiene ienso:
o
está peleándose con lo ninjas del monte :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Best Places to Retire | The World's Best Retirement Haven 2014
> 
> España el 5º mejor país del mundo para retirarse....



Siendo extranjero, no? 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 20:23 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> el Piratón buscando imagen de la gráfica de la peli "Wall Street" en 3 ... 2 ... 1



Cuala? Esa que salen muchos culos y tetas?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo también me comí lo de las baterías y vendí a 170 - 180, creo recordar, quedándome practicamente en breakeven después de haber tenido unas buenas plusvis.
> Tampoco se puede acertar siempre y el miedo es muy cabroncete.



A 172 vendí, y la vi subir hasta 200 y volví a entrar "perdiendo" = dejando de ganar, un 15%.
A la vez, aposté por las baterías.
Con eso compenso carbón y aceite.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> A 172 vendí, y la vi subir hasta 200 y volví a entrar "perdiendo" = dejando de ganar, un 15%.
> A la vez, aposté por las baterías.
> Con eso compenso carbón y aceite.



Hay que diversificar! Que como se pongan a explotar baterías entre las Teslas y las Plug usted se arruína 
Por cierto ya hemos superado la barrera psicológica de los $4. Lástima que las chinas de las narices me estén percutiendo. 
Podría haber sido una tarde muy bonita :´(


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (25 Feb 2014)

Y que noticia hay para este Subidon de PLUG?


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hay que diversificar! Que como se pongan a explotar baterías entre las Teslas y las Plug usted se arruína
> Por cierto ya hemos superado la barrera psicológica de los $4. Lástima que las chinas de las narices me estén percutiendo.
> Podría haber sido una tarde muy bonita :´(



¿Que pasa en la China?

mirusté, no aprendo, ahora estoy recuperando mi inversión en gamesa (de siete estuvo a uno), salté de solaria aun en pérdidas y he tenido apenas y alegrías con Yingli, First solar, .... es cierto, muchas veces meto los huevos en la misma cesta ... pero el caso es meter.


----------



## tarrito (25 Feb 2014)

pues en en cual*A* va a ser ... en la que sale el J. Jeqo

está usted oksesinao :ouch:


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2014)

dudo mucho que Tesla valga 3B pero eso es lo que solamente está subiendo hoy porque un tipo dice que van a vender baterías low-cost world-wide.

Es un despelote brutal. Por eso, no se puede ir contra tendencia.

Una empresa que vende 20,000 coches y vale 30B.


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> dudo mucho que Tesla valga 3B pero eso es lo que solamente está subiendo hoy porque un tipo dice que van a vender baterías low-cost world-wide.
> 
> Es un despelote brutal. Por eso, no se puede ir contra tendencia.
> 
> Una empresa que vende 20,000 coches y vale 30B.



Bienvenido a la fiesta. Pero no lo diga muy alto.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

•

21:01

BMS
.-
*Repsol: EBITDA 2013: 6.230 millones euros; Ant.: 6.956 millones*
•

20:59

BMS
.-
*Repsol: beneficio neto 2013: 195 millones euros; Ant.: 2.060 millones*
•

20:55

BMS
.-
Repsol presenta sus resultados del cuarto trimestre y del conjunto de 2013
•

20:48

BMS
.-
Repsol propondrá Programa Recompra acciones 500 millones euros
•

20:46

BMS
.-
Repsol propondrá dividendo Flexible 0,50 euros brutos por acción
•

20:35

BMS
.-
Repsol convoca Junta Accionistas 28 y 29 de marzo

Leer más: Ultima Hora Noticias ibex informacion ibex Ultima Hora Noticias ibex informacion ibex

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 14:32 ----------




Janus dijo:


> dudo mucho que Tesla valga 3B pero eso es lo que solamente está subiendo hoy porque un tipo dice que van a vender baterías low-cost world-wide.
> 
> Es un despelote brutal. Por eso, no se puede ir contra tendencia.
> 
> Una empresa que vende 20,000 coches y vale 30B.



y el tuiter ese? qué fabrica dice?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues en en cual*A* va a ser ... en la que sale el J. Jeqo
> 
> está usted oksesinao :ouch:



Mon ami trolleur, es a propósito para que algún troll de nivel contestase "tu tia Pascuala" ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

Cuánto era lo estimado de Bº para Repsol? porque 195 Vs 2000 millones...

a ver si ahora va a resultar que el ibex está desnudo y nos pillan en Europa


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus sabes como se ha resuelto el asunto de sacyr?
> se comenta, se barrunta ........... con sobres???
> cuentanos algo



con dinero seguramente, no lo sabremos pero lo intuimos.


----------



## tarrito (25 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mon ami trolleur, es a propósito para que algún troll de nivel contestase "tu tia Pascuala" ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



sii yaaaa looo séeeee 

pero está la cosa fatal ienso:

¿quién troleará esto cuando ustek y yo faltemos? :´( :´(

ningún newfag despunta, se da cuenta que podemos ser los últimos 


:XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Siendo extranjero, no?



Evidentemente, la pasta puede influir, pero en pocos lugares se puede tener la calidad de vida de aquí con un sueldo mileurista.

Y con pasta, ya ni le digo.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Feb 2014)

buenas tardes, me paso, saludo y les dejo un gif que esta esto muy apagao.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)




----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



no sea asin, seguro que solo le quería pedir un aquarius :XX:


----------



## egarenc (25 Feb 2014)

la compañera de carreras del pirata


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Evidentemente, la pasta puede influir, pero en pocos lugares se puede tener la calidad de vida de aquí con un sueldo mileurista.
> 
> Y con pasta, ya ni le digo.



Pero es que eso no va a durar siempre. La educación y sanidad, de culo. De hecho esperanza de vida disminuyendo. Hasta cuando se podrá mantener la tranquilidad en las calles?

La calidad de viene a costa de endeudamiento, no de riqueza generada en el pais...






egarenc dijo:


> la compañera de carreras del pirata



Y dice qie es mi hamija?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## IRobot (25 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cuánto era lo estimado de Bº para Repsol? porque 195 Vs 2000 millones...
> 
> a ver si ahora va a resultar que el ibex está desnudo y nos pillan en Europa



El estimado no lo sé, pero el "recurrente" ha sido un 6,7% menor en 2013, bajando hasta los 1.823 millones de euros.

Me gusta que le hagan caso a Ponzi y recompren acciones a parte de dar el dividendo complementario. ¿Alguien más las lleva?


----------



## darwinn (25 Feb 2014)

Calidad de vida basada en el crédito, estoy de acuerdo.

Luego son graciosos los que piensan que en el resto de países no salen ni toman cañas. En fin, la ignorancia es atrevida...

Hablando de bolsa. Cómo ven esas Amper? Seguimos en el lateral de 1-1,3


----------



## jjsuamar (25 Feb 2014)

Alguien en blackberry?

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 22:49 ----------

Que dice el chichimochi de esta.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Feb 2014)

darwinn dijo:


> Calidad de vida basada en el crédito, estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Luego son graciosos los que piensan que en el resto de países no salen ni toman cañas. En fin, la ignorancia es atrevida...
> 
> Hablando de bolsa. Cómo ven esas Amper? Seguimos en el lateral de 1-1,3



Ha aplazados dos veces la refinanciacion, para que te vas a jugar los duros en una empresa así...


----------



## ane agurain (25 Feb 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Alguien en blackberry?
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 22:49 ----------
> 
> Que dice el chichimochi de esta.



el AT normal dice que tienes 2 islas en 2 meses 

ichi está dentro y viene un kumo gordote pero plano, dificil que pierda los 9-9,50 y mucho menos los 8,20

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 16:55 ----------

les recuerdo que faltan 3 días para acabar el MES en el ibex

y de momenno aún podemos completar la secuencia, aprox eh...


----------



## atman (26 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Siendo extranjero, no?



Por supuesto, ya te lo dice el artículo: nivel europeo a precios de tercer mundo... Pero lo que les digo va en serio... vamos, o al menos algunos así se lo están tomando. Está en marcha el cluster de turismo sanitario...


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2014)

Os dejo un blog que me ha parecido interesante

An?lisis burs?til - Raquel Merino - Libre Mercado


----------



## Chila (26 Feb 2014)

Un gustazo el Bestinfond. Vamos muy bien, por ahora.
Aunque como Bankia, nada...a ver si no nos dan un día una sorpresa desagradable.


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Un gustazo el Bestinfond. Vamos muy bien, por ahora.
> Aunque como Bankia, nada...a ver si no nos dan un día una sorpresa desagradable.



Con un buen SL sobran conjuros y escapularios


----------



## Chila (26 Feb 2014)

Yo no soy de sl fijos.
Sl mentales a final de sesion, que las barridas que se pegan tienen muy mala idea...


----------



## Xiux (26 Feb 2014)

Alucino con las Tslas, y yo para que me salgo en 200$? Pardillo !


----------



## amago45 (26 Feb 2014)

Telefónica y tal ...
Alierta reorganiza la cúpula de Telefónica | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS

Telefónica pone la directa para tomar Canal+ en plena deserción de los candidatos - Noticias de Comunicación

---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 07:24 ----------

Más pistas sobre NATRACEUTICAL ...
Natraceutical SA forms bullish "Continuation Diamond" chart pattern
https://site.recognia.com/recognia_news/serve.shtml?page=event&eid=ESvvFmAASIUQA_gABAACAAAD6CZg&lang=en


----------



## juanfer (26 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Telefónica y tal ...
> Alierta reorganiza la cúpula de Telefónica | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS
> 
> Telefónica pone la directa para tomar Canal+ en plena deserción de los candidatos - Noticias de Comunicación
> ...



Mañana presenta resultados TEF y creo que no van a ser buenos.

Pierden clientes a paladas y sus beneficios se van a notar y sudamericano no les va a ayudar.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (26 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Mañana presenta resultados TEF y creo que no van a ser buenos.
> 
> Pierden clientes a paladas y sus beneficios se van a notar y sudamericano no les va a ayudar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk



Totalmene de acuerdo. En bolsa está penalizada y la compañía parece ir sin rumbo, dando bandazos ... ::::::


----------



## juanfer (26 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Totalmene de acuerdo. En bolsa está penalizada y la compañía parece ir sin rumbo, dando bandazos ... ::::::



Cuando los beneficio sean bajo tendrán que volver a quitar el dividendo si quieren comprar digital +. Y eso espantara a los fondos. Con lo que la cotización se ira a la mierda.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando los beneficio sean bajo tendrán que volver a quitar el dividendo si quieren comprar digital +. Y eso espantara a los fondos. Con lo que la cotización se ira a la mierda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk



Crea mas valor comprar D+ que repartir 0,2 entre los accionistas.La compra darla por hecha,van a unificar en un solo paquete todo (fibra,4g,d+)


----------



## juanfer (26 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Crea mas valor comprar D+ que repartir 0,2 entre los accionistas.La compra darla por hecha,van a unificar en un solo paquete todo (fibra,4g,d+)



Ya eso lo sabemos, pero los fondos y algun inversor estan en TEF por su dividendo.

El paquete (fibra,4g,d+) solo se ofrecera en las ciudades importantes.


----------



## sr.anus (26 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Con un buen SL sobran conjuros y escapularios



con un gap jodeojetes, que salta sobre el stop colocado, y te cambia la vision de los sl.


p.d El jato sigue corto, cuantos puntos en contra aguanta esa maquina?

---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 08:20 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Crea mas valor comprar D+ que repartir 0,2 entre los accionistas.La compra darla por hecha,van a unificar en un solo paquete todo (fibra,4g,d+)



ya ofrecen algo parecido por 60 euros iva incluido, un chollete. Incluida una linea de movil, por España contratad TEF


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> con un gap jodeojetes, que salta sobre el stop colocado, y te cambia la vision de los sl.
> 
> 
> p.d El jato sigue corto, cuantos puntos en contra aguanta esa maquina?
> ...



comento que hasta los 17.000 ...


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Ya eso lo sabemos, pero los fondos y algun inversor estan en TEF por su dividendo.
> 
> El paquete (fibra,4g,d+) solo se ofrecera en las ciudades importantes.



Como quiten el div y la accion se desplome entro con los ojos cerrados.El año pasado solo entre la supresion del div y alguna venta no estrategica sacaron mas de 10b


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Feb 2014)

Las tecnológicas de EEUU tienen caja para comprarse hasta 25 WhatsApp - elEconomista.es
si esto es así, que pueden hacer con esa barbaridad de remanente? habrá muchas mas compras a lo largo del año? opas????


----------



## inversobres (26 Feb 2014)

Como vienen los futuros... los de usa en todo lo alto. Enesimo owned.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 08:32 ----------

Bueno, poniendo en marcha los motores, un 250 en apertura y a verlas venir. Febrero maximero.


----------



## amago45 (26 Feb 2014)

Caramba con el oligopolio de las eléctricas ... 

Red Eléctrica gana 529M en 2013: +7,5% 
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={10959599-fbd2-443e-8e27-2a08ad89f8c5}



ENDESA obtuvo un beneficio neto de 1.879 millones de euros en el ejercicio 2013, lo que supone una reducción del 7,6% respecto del obtenido en el ejercicio anterior, debido a la disminución de 234 millones de euros en el resultado del Negocio en España y Portugal como consecuencia del impacto de la aplicación de las medidas fiscales para la sostenibilidad energética.



Renta 4 ha obtenido en el año 2013 un beneficio neto de 11,2 millones de euros, superando en un +105% al resultado alcanzado durante el año 2012. En el 4º trimestre se registró un beneficio de 3,6 millones de euros con un aumento del 25,6% frente al tercer trimestre 2013 (2,87 millones de euros) 

y además Renta4 compra el 15% de Hanson Asset Management Limited (“HAM”) ... 

Compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia ... ... 

---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 08:57 ----------

Good morning ...


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

No tenéis fé en Matilde. No me jodáis el valor que compré ayer


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias

Preparados, listos....Ya 
Bankia a por los 1,6


----------



## Namreir (26 Feb 2014)

A mi TEF me gusta.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ya esta bien de tanto siemprealcismo cansino , a cerrar el gap 9450 cojones ya :no:


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> No tenéis fé en Matilde. No me jodáis el valor que compré ayer



Ayy las Matildes, que alegrías me han dado durante mucho tiempo..

Hace que ni las miro..hoy le echo un vistazo a ver como pintan


----------



## aitor33 (26 Feb 2014)

Buenos días .Ane como ves las prisas? Yo creo que deberían ir a los 0.52x


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)




----------



## amago45 (26 Feb 2014)

Paco de Lucía DEP ...


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Buenos días .Ane como ves las prisas? Yo creo que deberían ir a los 0.52x



Yo por AT las veo hoy por debajo de 0,45

pero siendo el chicharro que es....


claro que también veía hoy codere petando un poco y no lo hace

por qué? porque son 2 chicharros asados y quemados


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.

Parece que los resultados de ferrovial no han defraudado :Aplauso:
En subida libre.

Hoy pinta todo muy verde, aunque de momento los blue chips están remolones.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

Ence registra una caída del 93% en su beneficio 2013 antes de impuestos


http://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={e7f7dbe6-aa95-4c7c-a1cd-946ebcb466e6}

Debe estar en negociaciones pone


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)

Ahora van a empezar los meneitos.

Se va a poner interesante,


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora van a empezar los meneitos.
> 
> Se va a poner interesante,



El meneíto se lo van a meter para arriba. 
Hoy estás invitado al Hot otra vez, Ponzi hará el striptis en primetime bailando un fado.


----------



## GCRUJIM (26 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias. Que opinais del castigo de cortal consors a MTS. Seria momento de entrar? Cuchillo que cae y demas teorias aceptables.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El meneíto se lo van a meter para arriba.
> Hoy estás invitado al Hot otra vez, Ponzi hará el striptis en primetime bailando un fado.



::







La fiesta ha terminado...sólo por un tiempo, eso si

Voy haciendo acopio de gif...


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

No sé cuantos ferrovialeros estamos, pero vayánse preparando para la conga.
Con el volumen que lleva, no queda papel, se va a ir muy alto hoy.


----------



## inversobres (26 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pierdas el tiempo con estos personajes. Estas rodeado de grandes funds y habiles inversiones que no entenderiamos.

De momento pintamos arriba, pero van enfriando.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

Ence_

Beneficios sin reforma eléctrica: 56 millones
Beneficio con reforma: 3,7 millones




*Ponzi*, te importa analizar por funadmentales por encima?
http://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={b161c210-1d87-4137-b3fd-6ceeaa61d4b1}


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, I'm terrified


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

Así están técnicamente los blue-chips: el Ibex los necesita para romper la tendencia lateral - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

¿Quién comprará Bankia Bancos nacionales y extranjeros no serán grandes inversores por ahora - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## inversobres (26 Feb 2014)

Redirigiendo el tema. Vamos a tantear entornos trecienteros. Amagan pero no quieren. Nos vemos ahi arriba en el bocata habiles estrategas.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2014)

Bankia tocó 1,60 y Prisa 0,50.
Algunos empeñados en esperar al guano de los guanos se están perdiendo la subida. No entiendo que problema hay en acompañar a la tendencia, la verdad.

Y el día que haya guano, se cambia la chaqueta y nos ponemos torerita corta. Menudo problema...


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

Me voy a hacer la calle. 
No quiero seguir mirando la cotización de Ferrovial que me sobresalto.
Bankia vuelve a romper máximos hoy, es increíble como la llevan machacando cada centésima.

Nos vemos.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bankia tocó 1,60 y Prisa 0,50.
> Algunos empeñados en esperar al guano de los guanos se están perdiendo la subida. No entiendo que problema hay en acompañar a la tendencia, la verdad.
> 
> Y el día que haya guano, se cambia la chaqueta y nos ponemos torerita corta. Menudo problema...



Vamos a ver si bankia supera el 1,60 los próximos días
Vamos a ver si Prisa no baja a 0,45x los próximos días/horas


----------



## aitor33 (26 Feb 2014)

El volumen de Prisa vuelve a ser bueno


----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2014)

Los guanosos podrían comprar los 5 kilos de acciones del 1.60...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Vamos a ver si bankia supera el 1,60 los próximos días
> Vamos a ver si Prisa no baja a 0,45x los próximos días/horas



Todo puede ser.
Para eso, SL en el punto que cada uno considere oportuno y/o hemoal para los que entraron tarde a la fiesta.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 09:37 ----------

Esas EZE también parece que despiertan de su letargo...


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bankia tocó 1,60 y Prisa 0,50.
> Algunos empeñados en esperar al guano de los guanos se están perdiendo la subida. *No entiendo que problema hay en acompañar a la tendencia*, la verdad.
> 
> Y el día que haya guano, se cambia la chaqueta y nos ponemos torerita corta. Menudo problema...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Feb 2014)

Hola Silenciosa. Me alegro de volver a leerla. El sector femenini del foro estaba en mínimos ( que no mininios, pues el gato sigue de mascota),

¿Cambió de trabajo? Le va bien el 2014?


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

Quiero aprovechar estas líneas para agradecer públicamente a chicharros.info que no mencionase ni entrase en Tecnocom estas 2 semanas. Gracias, de verdad.


----------



## Topongo (26 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No sé cuantos ferrovialeros estamos, pero vayánse preparando para la conga.
> Con el volumen que lleva, no queda papel, se va a ir muy alto hoy.



Aqui un Ferrovialano, esperemos que les de por aumenbtar un poquito el dividendo... buena conga!


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

Atención, urgente, deshagan posiciones.

Rajoy está compareciendo en el debate del estado de la nación 




parece que prisa nos va a dar una oportunidad a los rezagados


----------



## napartarra (26 Feb 2014)

Se dice compadeciendo.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Se dice compadeciendo.



yo también me comparezco de tí


----------



## Algas (26 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Atención, urgente, deshagan posiciones.
> 
> Rajoy está compareciendo en el debate del estado de la nación
> 
> ...



PUes ha sido aparecer él y el ibex rojo... ienso:


----------



## napartarra (26 Feb 2014)

Paco de Lucía ha fallecido.
Discípulo del guitarrista navarro "SABICAS"
Autor de "Entre dos aguas", mejor canción de guitarra.

DEP


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

Algas dijo:


> PUes ha sido aparecer él y el ibex rojo... ienso:



Guiña mucho el ojo :fiufiu:



ARCELOR ha tocado el 38,20 de toda la caída (11,48 y PARECE que quiere rebotar desde ahí). No sé, no sé, si fuera el bueno, no hubiese tardado 3 velas en recuperar la caída de una, no?

11,48 es un precio para entrar, pero igual se puede apurar más?ienso::


----------



## napartarra (26 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ...
> 
> Rajoy está compareciendo en el debate del estado de la nación



Era bromuro, por la gracia de que "compadeciendo" daba pena.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2014)

MV va corto con to lo gordo porque asi se lo recomiendan sus herramientas , las ya conocidas CHORRADAS de MV , es por TECNICO :abajo:


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Feb 2014)

pero vas corto desde 10140 aprox, no??


----------



## Se vende (26 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Guiña mucho el ojo :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual rebota pero yo en Arcelor con China dando datos flojos no metería un euro. S2


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero vas corto desde 10140 aprox, no??



10160 con tres cojones


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Feb 2014)

como veis ezentis, estaba un poco cansado y he puesto orden de venta en 1.45, pero viendo como va el dia, no sé si subir la orden


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Igual rebota pero yo en Arcelor con China dando datos flojos no metería un euro. S2



los siguientes puntos serían aprox:

11.34 y 10.90

En 11,48 tenemos el 38,20 de caída y además el soporte si tiramos abanico

Es raro que no rebote más rápido o con más volumen, así que...





Ence tiene pinta de caer bastante hoy. Ojalá mejore el aspecto técnico.


----------



## Chila (26 Feb 2014)

Como dice pecata, lo mejor es seguir subido a la ola del mercado. Si cambia te bajas y punto.


----------



## Hannibal (26 Feb 2014)

Ya no puedo sumarme a la conga bankiera pero la abengoera tampoco está mal. Es lo que tiene este mercado alcista, que con cualqueir valor aciertas ::


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como veis ezentis, estaba un poco cansado y he puesto orden de venta en 1.45, pero viendo como va el dia, no sé si subir la orden



Yo de momento las mantengo, porque compré más arriba, y para vender más barato que lo que las compré, se las regalo al banco. 

Pero vamos, haga usted lo que quiera, no haga caso a esta gacela.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 10:40 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> 10160 con tres cojones



Cuente usted bien sus cojones, no vayan a ser 4 y esté personificando el título del hilo...


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

se nos muere un grande
Muere Paco de Luc?a. El Correo


les dejo, voy a andar un poco


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Feb 2014)

E.on sigue hacia abajo


----------



## Chila (26 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya no puedo sumarme a la conga bankiera pero la abengoera tampoco está mal. Es lo que tiene este mercado alcista, que con cualqueir valor aciertas ::



¿saltataste de MDF?


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo de momento las mantengo, porque compré más arriba, y para vender más barato que lo que las compré, se las regalo al banco.
> 
> Pero vamos, haga usted lo que quiera, no haga caso a esta gacela.
> 
> ...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> creia que las habias vendido hace una semana. Varios han vendido, pero alguien comento que el viernes sacan resultados, por eso estaba aguantando unas perdidas del 13% ::, por eso estaba pensando en vender ya que pueden hacer un reversal y ponerse con un 3% negativo en cualquier momento...
> 
> si no voy solo aguantaré hasta que me salga de Bankia....



Yo las llevo en 1,61... y no tengo intención de salir de momento. No son muchas y puedo tener el dinero ahí. Así no me lo gasto en vicios.:baba::baba:

Creo que alimon también sigue dentro.

Espero que este subidón no sea una enganchada de gacelas para pegar un bajón en breve.


----------



## napartarra (26 Feb 2014)

Me he montado muy malamente en Ferrovial


----------



## Hannibal (26 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿saltataste de MDF?



Hace mucho, y con pérdidas 

He acabado harto de chicharros por una buena temporada.


----------



## Rodrigo (26 Feb 2014)

Alguien lleva Liberbank? Confio en que la queda un mini-rally para recuperar al menos maximos de este año


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

Iberdrola sigue su rally particular hacia los 5€ y ojalá los 5,50 que vale en realidad.. 
Ha roto máximos de 3 años y creando nuevo canal ascendente. Hay dinero a ganar si alguien quiere subirse al carro.

En USA hoy se puede montar la de dios y en el IBEX empieza el peponeo segun los futuros. 
Hoy la tarde promete mucho (si bien la siesta es sagrada pase lo que pase)


----------



## Chila (26 Feb 2014)

Entraba para comentar lo de iberdrola, Tono.
Y a final de marzo, dividendo ¿no?

La que remolonea es biosearch.


----------



## napartarra (26 Feb 2014)

Te hago caso en Iberdrola ... por quello que has comentado de ganar dinero y eso.


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Entraba para comentar lo de iberdrola, Tono.
> Y a final de marzo, dividendo ¿no?
> 
> La que remolonea es biosearch.



El anterior lo repartieron en enero y se cobró en febrero. Creo que toca en mayo y se cobrará en junio o julio, serán unos 0,15€

vamos a animar a pepón que se nos hace el remolón:







---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 11:41 ----------




napartarra dijo:


> Te hago caso en Iberdrola ... por quello que has comentado de ganar dinero y eso.



hablo siempre en el medio plazo, su valor real hoy está en 5,50, debería tocarlos... o no.


----------



## decloban (26 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Quiero aprovechar estas líneas para agradecer públicamente a chicharros.info que no mencionase ni entrase en Tecnocom estas 2 semanas. Gracias, de verdad.



Llevo semanas sin nombrarla en el foro para no levantar la liebre y ahora vas tu y la gafas. Como no toque como mínimo el 1,60 rodaran cabezas.


----------



## Chila (26 Feb 2014)

Yo tambien llevo una que no nombro por ahora...


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo tambien llevo una que no nombro por ahora...



pues dilo bajito y así nadie se entera
¿cómo ves a Iberdrola?


----------



## davinci (26 Feb 2014)

La subida de PRISA, en mis ojos inexpertos, parece muy estable; todo ello relativo a su condición de chicharro, claro está.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Feb 2014)

Buenas.

Probamos unas arcelores...con más miedo que verguenza.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Feb 2014)

como esto esta un poco parado, les traigo noticias de actualidad.

dos rusos inventan un nuevo deporte hinvernal: arrastre del borracho.

[youtube]2LRK5VVBaQk[/youtube]


----------



## decloban (26 Feb 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> como esto esta un poco parado, les traigo noticias de actualidad.
> 
> dos rusos inventan un nuevo deporte hinvernal: arrastre del borracho.



Lo veo y lo subo a "Rusia en menos de 50 segundos"


[YOUTUBE]0Dv3hlY0RrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cascooscuro (26 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Probamos unas arcelores...con más miedo que verguenza.



Le sigo desde las nueve de la mañana...


----------



## inversobres (26 Feb 2014)

Seguimos esperando lo que nunca llega. 10250, dando vueltas y vueltas a la espera de los gringos.

Pepitoria, aun no nos pandorean.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

arcelor le meto en 11.33 a ver

decloban. me he salido de tecnocom en 1.42 (+9%) ya puede subir ahora


iberdrola es posible que hoy o mañana marque un máximo. luego corregiría

vamos matildes. la gente no te quiere. no les escuches. hoy 11.60 vamos.
vamos inditex vamos

coged el relevo de bancos que se agotan

y empujen esas ence y esas viscofan que están remontandoooooo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Feb 2014)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Le sigo desde las nueve de la mañana...



Armaduras zodiacas ya, por favor.


----------



## Deibis (26 Feb 2014)

Pues ya tenemos a EON donde se la esperaba no? Alguien comentó los 13.90€

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (26 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> decloban. me he salido de tecnocom en 1.42 (+9%) ya puede subir ahora




Hombre espérese a que la calienten primero.


----------



## Topongo (26 Feb 2014)

Joder lo de Bkia, que cansino por dios si no pasa de 60 creo que mañana me bajo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Feb 2014)

Deibis dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos a EON donde se la esperaba no? Alguien comentó los 13.90€
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



E.on se supone que bajara cuando presentr resultados rwe


----------



## Maravedi (26 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder lo de Bkia, que cansino por dios si no pasa de 60 creo que mañana me bajo.



No se va a esperar a los futuros míticos 2?::


----------



## Topongo (26 Feb 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> No se va a esperar a los futuros míticos 2?::



No eran 2,5 ??

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder lo de Bkia, que cansino por dios si no pasa de 60 creo que mañana me bajo.



Hoyga, ¿qué quiere usted? ¿subir un 3% cada día?
Paciencia...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2014)

espero gap a la baja para mañana , MV no da puntada sin hilo :no:


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder lo de Bkia, que cansino por dios si no pasa de 60 creo que mañana me bajo.



Lleva casi un 2.5% en dos días, yo estoy encantada.

Hoy tocó el 1.6 pero es normal que se resista a subir de ahí.

Pero mira el volumen.

Yo no tengo queja...que siga así


----------



## napartarra (26 Feb 2014)

Qué veis a muy corto más posibilidades Bankia o Iberdrola?


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Qué veis a muy corto más posibilidades Bankia o Iberdrola?



Estás dentro de las dos?


----------



## napartarra (26 Feb 2014)

Si, como siempre tengo problemas de margin call y tengo que recortar de una de las dos.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Feb 2014)

Sres. Plugerianos,
Se les pide amablemente que pasen a ver el premarket de Plug.
Gracias


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Si, como siempre tengo problemas de margin call y tengo que recortar de una de las dos.



No puedes andar siempre así. Acabarás sin blanca.
O bien aumentas el capital (lo cual no te aconsejo si estás empezando) o disminuyes las posiciones.


----------



## napartarra (26 Feb 2014)

Es que no he hecho muy buena entrada en Ferrovial y ya andaba muy justo.

Bankia o iberdrola?


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Si, como siempre tengo problemas de margin call y tengo que recortar de una de las dos.



Puff..es que menudas dos.

Yo estoy dentro de Bankia así que no soy objetiva ::

A muy corto Iberdrola es alcista, pero a medio pinta que se pondrá lateral y si te engancha ahí...te puedes morir del asco.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2014)

abandonad el barco ratitas alcistillas , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)

Margin call ya? madre mia si esto sólo ha comenzado...


----------



## Topongo (26 Feb 2014)

Bueno bueno... pecata silenciosa que yo taambién ando contento y normalmente bkia espabila por las tardes, pero la verdad es que hemos llegado a un punto que parece que sube o da la impresión de que ha hecho techo y la pueden tirar... pero de momento a saber donde está el limite.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Es que no he hecho muy buena entrada en Ferrovial y ya andaba muy justo.
> 
> Bankia o iberdrola?




Yo no me metería en tantos valores al mismo tiempo..¿eres capaz de controlar lo que haces?

Si tengo que calcular los stops para más de 2 valores mi cabeza peta.

:´(


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No puedes andar siempre así. Acabarás sin blanca.
> O bien aumentas el capital (lo cual no te aconsejo si estás empezando) o disminuyes las posiciones.



No pierdas el tiempo pecata.

Cada vez troleas peor narpatarrao, me gustaba más cuando recibías las margin call haciendo la fabada.

Planazo de IBEX.

Siguen inventado con los móviles. Con tanta tactilidad ya ni se van a poder coger por ningún sitio. 



> La compañía rusa Yota Devices ha presentado la nueva generación de su 'smartphone' Yotaphone, el teléfono inteligente con dos pantallas. En su nueva versión, la pantalla trasera del teléfono móvil, que es de tinta electrónica (EPD), pasa a ser táctil. Esto permite poder navegar por el teléfono de igual manera que a través de la pantalla frontal, pero consiguiendo menos desgaste de la batería.









---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 14:09 ----------

Y más modernidades:

*El primer cajero automático de Bitcoins en España se instala en un centro comercial de Barcelona*



> El primer cajero automático de Bitcoins en España se instaló el sábado 22 de febrero en el centro comercial de Barcelona Diagonal Mar, coincidiendo con el Mobile World Congress que se celebra esta semana, ha informado este miércoles el centro en un comunicado.
> 
> La máquina, que permite la compra y la venta de la moneda internacional y de Bitcoins, estará en el centro comercial hasta el sábado 8 de marzo.



El primer cajero automático de Bitcoins en España se instala en un centro comercial de Barcelona


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno bueno... pecata silenciosa que yo taambién ando contento y normalmente bkia espabila por las tardes, pero la verdad es que hemos llegado a un punto que parece que sube o da la impresión de que ha hecho techo y la pueden tirar... pero de momento a saber donde está el limite.



Yo creo que juego diferente a vosotros.

En mi "sistema" (da vergüenza llamarle sistema a lo que yo hago :o) no me importa hasta donde puede llegar un valor.

Yo trabajo con rentabilidades.

Qui dicir....supongamos que busco una rentabilidad de un 4% en 10 días para un capital X.

Busco valores que creo que me la pueden dar, y planto mis SP en la rentabilidad que haya fijado como objetiva...e igual para el SL.

Totalllllllll que me he perdido muchos peponazos...pues si, pero en general voy sacando la rentabilidad que busco y me quedo satisfecha.


----------



## tarrito (26 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abandonad el barco ratitas alcistillas , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## napartarra (26 Feb 2014)

Perdón, no es mi intención hacer de troll y creo que he agradecido muchas veces lo que aprendo de todos los comentarios.

No he ocultado nunca que soy un novato, disculpe mi ignorancia si le ha molestado.


----------



## Durmiente (26 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder lo de Bkia, que cansino por dios si no pasa de 60 creo que mañana me bajo.



Te recuerdo que con el 57 se estuvo peleando hasta el aburrimiento...


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

no no me has molestado

pero eso no quita que seas un troll


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Perdón, no es mi intención hacer de troll y creo que he agradecido muchas veces lo que aprendo de todos los comentarios.
> 
> No he ocultado nunca que soy un novato, disculpe mi ignorancia si le ha molestado.



si es usted un troll novato , pero no se disculpe , nadie nace sabiendo


----------



## Topongo (26 Feb 2014)

Que si y con el 30 y el 35 y joder para consolidar el Euro , si creo que es la 4 o 5 vez que entro en BKIA.
Lo que está claro es que hasta ahora siempre las ha superado... hasta que llegue un fia que no... yo por si acaso voy a ir ciñendo stops, no muy cerca y no muy lejos, nos aseguramos un 5 y ya que sea lo que dios quiera.


----------



## napartarra (26 Feb 2014)

No me gusta perder el tiempo y si hiciera de troll me parece que lo haría en otros foros. No sé en qué se puede basar para pensar eso, pero es totalmente injusto ... y un tanto gratuito.


----------



## Topongo (26 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> No me gusta perder el tiempo y si hiciera de troll me parece que lo haría en otros foros. No sé en qué se puede basar para pensar eso, pero es totalmente injusto ... y un tanto gratuito.



Supongo que lo dicen por el tema del margin call, que si andas de novato andar entrando muy a saco y sin poder seguir el valor o darle recorrido si quieres, y que como te está venga pasar aunque te digan que o menos posis o mas capital pues...
Yo no creo que lo seas.


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> No me gusta perder el tiempo y si hiciera de troll me parece que lo haría en otros foros. No sé en qué se puede basar para pensar eso, pero es totalmente injusto ... y un tanto gratuito.



no me baso en nada
bueno sí, en que para estar aprendiendo y ser un novatillo recibes más margin call en una semana que todos los foreros del hilo desde que los destetaron


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2014)

gap a la baja y guanazo terrible , las voces no paran de repetirmelo :S


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gap a la baja y guanazo terrible , las voces no paran de repetirmelo :S


----------



## Krim (26 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gap a la baja y guanazo terrible , las voces no paran de repetirmelo :S



Metemos unos larguitos bien fuertes pues .


----------



## napartarra (26 Feb 2014)

Son las condiciones de INTERDIN en CFD que no me permiten demasiado movimiento con el poco dinero que he invertido; las garantías se duplican a partir de las 17:00, no se puede invertir más del 33% en un solo valor, ... Acostumbrarse a eso no me resulta fácil, pero tras mis pardilladas iniciales he recuperado un 120% en un par de semanas. No creo que lo esté haciendo tan mal ahora, pero si que es cierto que debo asumir mucho más riesgo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sres. Plugerianos,
> Se les pide amablemente que pasen a ver el premarket de Plug.
> Gracias



:baba::baba::baba::baba: 

Y ayer también entré en PRAN a 9,50


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Feb 2014)




----------



## egarenc (26 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No sé cuantos ferrovialeros estamos, pero vayánse preparando para la conga.
> Con el volumen que lleva, no queda papel, se va a ir muy alto hoy.



Que emoción tono, siempre he querido formar parte de una conga, dentro desde 13.6

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (26 Feb 2014)

Nota de prensa de Telefonica.
Reorganización. Ya no son Digitales

TelefÃ³nica - Sala de prensa - Portada de Sala de prensa - Telefónica impulsa cuatro ejes estratégicos para su transformación total en una Telco Digital líder en crecimiento y eficiencia


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Son las condiciones de INTERDIN en CFD que no me permiten demasiado movimiento con el poco dinero que he invertido; las garantías se duplican a partir de las 17:00, no se puede invertir más del 33% en un solo valor, ... Acostumbrarse a eso no me resulta fácil, pero tras mis pardilladas iniciales he recuperado un 120% en un par de semanas. No creo que lo esté haciendo tan mal ahora, pero si que es cierto que *debo asumir mucho más riesgo*.



Es al revés.
Asumir pocos riesgos. Asegurar las operaciones y no invertir a lo loco. Y creo que es lo que estás haciendo, si me permites mi opinión.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> :baba::baba::baba::baba:
> 
> Y ayer también entré en PRAN a 9,50



Pues a que no sabes quien está en ANIK?:Baile::Baile:
A ver si los chinos se portan hoy y tenemos un día épico


----------



## napartarra (26 Feb 2014)

Cierto que Bankia a 0,9 o Prisa parecían inversiones a lo loco pero ...


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Feb 2014)

Me voy a ir a tomar un café al bar de la esquina.

Miedo me da que cuando me diga, son 1.50 le diga...¡que cojones! 1.60 ostia, 1.60¡¡


----------



## Hannibal (26 Feb 2014)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo creo que juego diferente a vosotros.
> 
> En mi "sistema" (da vergüenza llamarle sistema a lo que yo hago :o) no me importa hasta donde puede llegar un valor.
> 
> ...



Yo hacía eso en un principio. Hasta que me dí cuenta de que esa operativa tiene muchos inconvenientes:
1) Casi siempre te sales en mitad de las subidas. Más allá de la rabia que da luego ver cómo sube ese valor, es un dinero que dejas de ganar porque YA estabas dentro.
2) Cada vez que empiezas una nueva operación, estás corriendo un riesgo porque no sabes si a partir de ese momento subirá o bajará.
3) A los 2 puntos anteriores súmale las comisiones

Si tienes en cuenta todo lo anterior, te das cuenta de que has corrido un riesgo innecesario y gastado un dinero en comisiones estúpido. Lo que yo haría es poner un SL donde tú habrías puesto el SP, y a partir de ahí subirlo con un margen ajustado. Suba mucho o poco, ganarás algo más con cada operación y al final de año son muchos € en comisiones ahorradas.

Claro que es fácil de decir y difícil de hacer. Pero es lo que estoy intentando hacer ahora.


----------



## holgazan (26 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Nota de prensa de Telefonica.
> Reorganización. Ya no son Digitales
> 
> TelefÃ³nica - Sala de prensa - Portada de Sala de prensa - Telefónica impulsa cuatro ejes estratégicos para su transformación total en una Telco Digital líder en crecimiento y eficiencia



Mañana resultados de 2013.

Se espera que sean un 11% peores que 2012.


----------



## Topongo (26 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo hacía eso en un principio. Hasta que me dí cuenta de que esa operativa tiene muchos inconvenientes:
> 1) Casi siempre te sales en mitad de las subidas. Más allá de la rabia que da luego ver cómo sube ese valor, es un dinero que dejas de ganar porque YA estabas dentro.
> 2) Cada vez que empiezas una nueva operación, estás corriendo un riesgo porque no sabes si a partir de ese momento subirá o bajará.
> 3) A los 2 puntos anteriores súmale las comisiones
> ...



Si yo tambien opero asi , pero la forma de silenciosa permite que si se toca ese valor se venda, que anda que no pasa veces que sube en el intradia y la tiran luego... creo recordar que FranR jhacía algo parecido.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo hacía eso en un principio. Hasta que me dí cuenta de que esa operativa tiene muchos inconvenientes:
> 1) Casi siempre te sales en mitad de las subidas. Más allá de la rabia que da luego ver cómo sube ese valor, es un dinero que dejas de ganar porque YA estabas dentro.
> 2) Cada vez que empiezas una nueva operación, estás corriendo un riesgo porque no sabes si a partir de ese momento subirá o bajará.
> 3) A los 2 puntos anteriores súmale las comisiones
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo...pero no me voy todavía tan hábil como para salirme de ahí.

Lo de las comisiones lo tengo en cuenta para el margen, calculo el neto.

Pero tienes razón


----------



## hombre-mosca (26 Feb 2014)

Deibis dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos a EON donde se la esperaba no? Alguien comentó los 13.90€
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Mea culpa, 

Pues como no llegaron a 13,6-13,8 no sali, y lo han mandado un poco mas bajo de donde creia 13,9x-14,0x. owned- ... y mi gozo de un saca-mete ... al pozo.

Hoy dando noticias los ejpertos:

RWE: esperan (los ejpertos) un resultado desastroso... vamos lo esperado.
Eon: esperan (los ejpertos) un resultado ligeramente peor a lo esperado. Yo estaba ... y sigo estando con igual o ligeramente mejor.

Ahora estan en la zona que los leoncios tienen que empezar a pegar tiros.


----------



## Hannibal (26 Feb 2014)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo...pero no me voy todavía tan hábil como para salirme de ahí.
> 
> Lo de las comisiones lo tengo en cuenta para el margen, calculo el neto.
> 
> Pero tienes razón



Cada sistema tiene sus pros y contras, claro. Por esto mismo puse el SL en Bankia y me lo saltaron los mamones; tendría que haber seguido cual pechopalomista sin SL ni nada. Pero si no empiezas a intentarlo y depurarlo nunca lo lograrás


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Feb 2014)

Niño Becerra: "No, señor Rajoy, rebajando cotizaciones no se crea trabajo" - elEconomista.es


----------



## LOLO08 (26 Feb 2014)

Me salgo de ferrovial. Un 13% mas dividendo. si baja de nuevo al entorno de los 14 entro otra vez.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues a que no sabes quien está en ANIK?:Baile::Baile:
> A ver si los chinos se portan hoy y tenemos un día épico



Joder !!! :8::8::8::8: Esa la tenías calladita, eh? 

Lo de las farmas en el nasdaq es para cagarse. Ayer vi una que pegó pelotazo este enero. ICPT. Echarle un vistazo y flipar lo rentable que puede ser dar con una de estas a tiempo.


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Que emoción tono, siempre he querido formar parte de una conga, dentro desde 13.6



yo las tengo en 13,36
esperaba más hoy viendo con la fuerza que arrancó en la apertura, pero queda mucha sesión

Los 16 están garantizados a corto-medio plazo , los fundamentales mandan aquí.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (26 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sres. Plugerianos,
> Se les pide amablemente que pasen a ver el premarket de Plug.
> Gracias



Madre de dios.

Señor Robopoli, quedan unos brugales pagados a mi cuenta cuando guste.
Hay alguna noticia que justifique esto?

Techo se atisba? :Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal (26 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si yo tambien opero asi , pero la forma de silenciosa permite que si se toca ese valor se venda, que anda que no pasa veces que sube en el intradia y la tiran luego... creo recordar que FranR jhacía algo parecido.



Pero eso se puede hacer a muy corto plazo, como bien dices, en operaciones intradía. Para un alcistillah medio que como mínimo entra en operaciones de 2-3 semanas como supongo que hace silenciosa o hago yo, no tiene sentido intentar vender en máximos de un día, porque si el valor es alcista lo lógico es que esperes que supere ese valor si no es hoy, pues mañana, pasado o dentro de 7 dias. 

Otra cosa es que alguien que llevara Prisa ayer a media mañana pensara: "a ver si por casualidad la mierda de valor este me vende a 0.45, hoy que parece que tira...". Pero si no, no le veo mucho sentido al SP. Es lo que se ha repetido mucho por aquí y que me ha tocado aprender a base de palos, hay que cortar pérdidas y dejar correr ganancias.


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Me salgo de ferrovial. Un 13% mas dividendo. si baja de nuevo al entorno de los 14 entro otra vez.



enhorabuena
espero, con todo el cariño de paisano tuyo, que no tengas la ocasión de volver a entrar


----------



## Hannibal (26 Feb 2014)

Las Abengoas despeñándose, wtf?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Son las condiciones de INTERDIN en CFD que no me permiten demasiado movimiento con el poco dinero que he invertido; las garantías se duplican a partir de las 17:00, no se puede invertir más del 33% en un solo valor, ... Acostumbrarse a eso no me resulta fácil, pero tras mis pardilladas iniciales he recuperado un 120% en un par de semanas. No creo que lo esté haciendo tan mal ahora, pero si que es cierto que debo asumir mucho más riesgo.



.
Varias cosillas, por si te sirven:

Las garantías en interdín sobre CFD's no se duplican a partir de las 17:00. Pasan de ser del 4% del capital total que suponen tus posiciones abiertas a un 10% de este. Creo que 10 > 2 x 4, bastante >.

Si andas muy justo de capital mejor que hagas bien las cuentas.

Lo que hace interdin no es exactamente un margin call literal, que sería lo siguiente:

"A broker's demand on an investor using margin to deposit *additional *money or securities so that the margin account is brought up to the minimum maintenance margin"

sino que te cierra automáticamente la posición, total o parcialmente, para evitar precisamente la eventualidad de que te tuviesen que perseguir para que pusieses la additional pasta que "debía" estar en tu cuenta para respaldar lo que tenías abierto.

Cosas del apalancamiento, no te preocupes, nos ha pasado a todos. Pero no es buena forma de aprender el ir siempre tan pegado. 

Y lo más importante, que es por lo que cito tu post: Este "control automático" que tu llamas margin call no siempre salta (es un derecho del broker que tu has firmado, no una obligación), por lo que es mala costumbre utilizarlo como stop loss implícito. Llega un día que no te lo ejecutan, tu posición empieza a entrar en pérdidas y ... 

Mi consejo es que no se puede jugar en esto tan al límite y, créeme, se de lo que hablo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Las Abengoas despeñándose, wtf?



-1,22% es despeñarse ???


----------



## Robopoli (26 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Joder !!! :8::8::8::8: Esa la tenías calladita, eh?
> 
> Lo de las farmas en el nasdaq es para cagarse. Ayer vi una que pegó pelotazo este enero. ICPT. Echarle un vistazo y flipar lo rentable que puede ser dar con una de estas a tiempo.



Si. Son muy volátiles y tienen peligro pero de vez en cuando dan alegrías. Sobre PRAN si consiguen pasar todos los tests y comercializar este año prepárate para multiplicar por mucho la cotización. Ahora como salga mal valdrá 0.
Mirare ICPT aunque intento no estar en demasiadas farmas al mismo tiempo. Me provocan mucho stress


----------



## Hannibal (26 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> -1,22% es despeñarse ???



Venían de +2% a primera hora :fiufiu:


----------



## Eurocrack (26 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si. Son muy volátiles y tienen peligro pero de vez en cuando dan alegrías. Sobre PRAN si consiguen pasar todos los tests y comercializar este año prepárate para multiplicar por mucho la cotización. Ahora como salga mal valdrá 0.
> Mirare ICPT aunque intento no estar en demasiadas farmas al mismo tiempo. Me provocan mucho stress



Yo hace 20 dias entre en la farma MERCK alemana y va subiendo mas de un 7% :


----------



## Robopoli (26 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Madre de dios.
> 
> Señor Robopoli, quedan unos brugales pagados a mi cuenta cuando guste.
> Hay alguna noticia que justifique esto?
> ...



Jejejejeje gracias! Estamos teniendo suerte.
Techo? Ni idea. Lo que se es que lo están haciendo bien, entran buenos pedidos y tengo la sensación que este será el año de plug. Quiero aguantarlas algo más a ver si podemos hacer un +100% pronto pero si todo va como hasta ahora no me extrañaría que subiera un 200% o un 300% en 2014. Lo jodido es mantener la mente fría y aguantarlas sin vender.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 15:00 ----------

Ottia...ojito con FuelCell también! Vaya momento que está viviendo el sector!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si. Son muy volátiles y tienen peligro pero de vez en cuando dan alegrías. Sobre PRAN si consiguen pasar todos los tests y comercializar este año prepárate para multiplicar por mucho la cotización. Ahora como salga mal valdrá 0.
> Mirare ICPT aunque intento no estar en demasiadas farmas al mismo tiempo. Me provocan mucho stress



ICPT ya pasó el tren. Solo era un ejemplo de aceptar el timing. Efectivamente lo de PRAN es como dices y por lo que he leido no me fio un pelo de que sea un exito, desgraciadamente por los enfermos de alzheimer y sus familias.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Feb 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Mea culpa,
> 
> Pues como no llegaron a 13,6-13,8 no sali, y lo han mandado un poco mas bajo de donde creia 13,9x-14,0x. owned- ... y mi gozo de un saca-mete ... al pozo.
> 
> ...



El dia 4 cuando rwe presente resultados tendria que caer mas, entiendo


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Feb 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Alguien lleva Liberbank? Confio en que la queda un mini-rally para recuperar al menos maximos de este año



Yo llevo una pizca. Compré en la parte alta y voy con perddidas, pero mi previsión es hasta diciembre.... Salvo que se adelante la conga para el verano.


----------



## hombre-mosca (26 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El dia 4 cuando rwe presente resultados tendria que caer mas, entiendo



Para Eon este el limite que tenia pensado para resultados. Mas abajo no tenia nada preparado. Bueno si ... me quedo dentro y no muevo nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero gap a la baja para mañana , MV no da puntada sin hilo :no:



A MV le dan las puntadas y el hilo .....:XX: :XX:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Feb 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Para Eon este el limite que tenia pensado para resultados. Mas abajo no tenia nada preparado. Bueno si ... me quedo dentro y no muevo nada.



Y por arriba donde la ves?


----------



## hombre-mosca (26 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Y por arriba donde la ves?



No han distribuido, no han tocado 14,92 (Max. año pasado). Pues ahora despues de lo que han hecho ... romper el maximo. 15,1x-15,2x y ver que hacen.

Me han descolocado bastante entre ayer y hoy.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Madre de dios.
> 
> Señor Robopoli, quedan unos brugales pagados a mi cuenta cuando guste.
> Hay alguna noticia que justifique esto?
> ...



Ahhh y la noticia. Walmart ha comprado unas 1700 unidades de GenDrive
Plug Power Inc : Plug Power Receives Milestone Order From Walmart for Multi-Site Hydrogen Fuel Cell Deployment | 4-Traders


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)




----------



## atman (26 Feb 2014)

No creo que haya huevos para tirar de ese hilo. Insisto, no hay huevos...

Ahora que como a algún "pirado" se le ocurra ponerse a rascar... lo de Bárcenas se va a quedar pequeño a su lado.


----------



## Durmiente (26 Feb 2014)

¿Con quién operáis vosotros? Y ¿qué comisiones os lleva?

Yo opero con inversis banco (por ahora, con la tarifa de inversor frecuente) y me sale bastante bien.... (aunque estoy pensando en probar con self trade...)

¿Y vosotros? ¿con quién operáis?


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Feb 2014)

Inversis, cual es tu "tarifa invversor frecuente" si no es mucho pedir???


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)

Jodeeer, el euro


----------



## Durmiente (26 Feb 2014)

Por ahora, opero sólo con acciones. 

0,07% de efectivo o mínimo 5 €.

Creo que no está mal ¿qué opináis vosotros?


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)




----------



## Durmiente (26 Feb 2014)

Pues ya se ha perdido el 200... veremos a ver...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> No creo que haya huevos para tirar de ese hilo. Insisto, no hay huevos...
> 
> Ahora que como a algún "pirado" se le ocurra ponerse a rascar... lo de Bárcenas se va a quedar pequeño a su lado.



Tell me more, pls.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)




----------



## Se vende (26 Feb 2014)

Pepón no esta solo:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2014)

¿y esto?


----------



## Se vende (26 Feb 2014)

Ventas de viviendas nuevas EE.UU. 468.000 vs 400.000 esperadas


----------



## tarrito (26 Feb 2014)

aya karmaa

tá tó pagaüuu


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Pepón no esta solo:


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Por ahora, opero sólo con acciones.
> 
> 0,07% de efectivo o mínimo 5 €.
> 
> Creo que no está mal ¿qué opináis vosotros?



joder.... me voy a quejar, a mi me cobran 0.3%


----------



## sr.anus (26 Feb 2014)

0,08% minimo 8 euros (toh pagao)

clicktrade


----------



## guanobursatil (26 Feb 2014)

pocoyoyo entra en concurso,dep.


----------



## Durmiente (26 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> joder.... me voy a quejar, a mi me cobran 0.3%



¿Donde? ¿En inversis? ... no creo


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Feb 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Donde? ¿En inversis? ... no creo



bueno opero a traves de citibank pero con la plataforma de Inversis....
pero visto lo visto, creo que me cambio. lo que pasa es que no se como funcionan estas compañias, es decir tengo que ingresar el dinero?

ahora entiendo cuando la gente (gato) compra y vende con variaciones inferiores al 1%, a mi eso no me compensa, minimo un 1.5%


----------



## aitor33 (26 Feb 2014)

Vaya sacudidas que le están metiendo a Prisa por más que sacudan me he encontrado con la mano de Pecata y a ella me he agarrado para que no logren tirarme:8:

Ane lo has clavado iría a buscar el cuarenta y cin... y por allí se ha bajado a tomar una cañita de momento esperemos que sólo sea eso


----------



## davinci (26 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Vaya sacudidas que le están metiendo a Prisa por más que sacudan me he encontrado con la mano de Pecata y a ella me he agarrado para que no logren tirarme:8:



Espero que sea un despioje. Si no, vaya chasco.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Vaya sacudidas que le están metiendo a Prisa por más que sacudan me he encontrado con la mano de Pecata y a ella me he agarrado para que no logren tirarme:8:
> 
> Ane lo has clavado iría a buscar el cuarenta y cin... y por allí se ha bajado a tomar una cañita de momento esperemos que sólo sea eso



Ahí seguimos de momento. Son unos hdps


----------



## aitor33 (26 Feb 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Espero que sea un despioje. Si no, vaya chasco.



Como dice Tono y cómo siempre cita D. Janus el volumen el volumen, y a mí me sigue diciendo no te bajes que una subida así con ese volumen tiene que seguir siendo buena


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Feb 2014)

MUY BUENA LA COMPARACION:
Bárcenas defraudó a Hacienda un total de 11,5 millones de euros - EcoDiario.es

Exención del IRPF: 400.000 personas se ahorrarán unos 49 euros al año - elEconomista.es


Bárcenas defraudó 11,5 millones: es la mitad de la próxima rebaja fiscal a las clases más bajas


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Como dice Tono y cómo siempre cita D. Janus el volumen el volumen, y a mí me sigue diciendo no te bajes que una subida así con ese volumen tiene que seguir siendo buena



Circulen, circulen. No ha pasado nada


----------



## Robopoli (26 Feb 2014)

Momento AW: MGIC está en los 9.50$ ahora mismo lo que significa un 18% desde que la enganché hace 17 días. Hoy es día absolutamente épico :Baile:




Robopoli dijo:


> Que os parece Magic?
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NMS/MGIC-Magic_sftw/detalle-financiero
> Tiene excelentes ratios financieros, un historial de crecimiento bueno, y el momentum parece también el indicado.
> Por la experiencia que tengo en este tipo de valores creo que podrá llegar a los $10 desde los $8 en los que está ahora en pocas semanas, si los datos macro acompañan claro...


----------



## Krim (26 Feb 2014)

Me mola el despioje de Prisa. Estaba fuera pero me subo al carro con 10.000 periódicos que lo han dejado la mar de limpio.


----------



## amago45 (26 Feb 2014)

Zinikia, otra al hoyo
Presentación solicitud concurso voluntario de acreedores


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)

El euro pinta feo , feo


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6-espana-10-500-millones-activos-danados.html


lo de prisa, si mirais la vela de octubre o asi del +20% vereis que hizo lo mismo el dia siguiente

el 61,80 es 0.45x


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2014)

aun estais a tiempo de salvaros , alcistillas soltad to el papel :no:

mañana las puertas del infierno se abriran de par en par :abajo:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)




----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Feb 2014)

La azucarera mas dulce sigue subiendo


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)




----------



## sr.anus (26 Feb 2014)

ale largo ibez, a ver si sacamos unos punticos para cervecear

largo 10231


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

cómo me jode acertar con lo de ence...


bueno, de momento aguanta en doble suelo


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)




----------



## Eurocrack (26 Feb 2014)

Yo me acabo de pillar unas GRIFOLS a 40,05 Creo que tiene que tirar para arriba :rolleye:


----------



## Topongo (26 Feb 2014)

Vamos que Bankia la cierran en 60 no?
Asi para que quede bonita


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

pues casi van a cerrar del color de estas berzas


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

el SP coge impulso, subasta buena se supone


----------



## sr.anus (26 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> ale largo ibez, a ver si sacamos unos punticos para cervecear
> 
> largo 10231



cerrado el largo en 10234, :XX::XX: Gacela aburrida, 12 euros que casi no me vale ni para un 100 montaditos, no queria dejarlo abierto teniendo resultados de telefonica mañana.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)

Ese euro es de fealdad extremo

No pintan nada bien las cosas para los próximas sesiones,


----------



## tarrito (26 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> cerrado el largo en 10234, :XX::XX: Gacela aburrida, 12 euros que casi no me vale ni para un 100 montaditos, no queria dejarlo abierto teniendo resultados de telefonica mañana.



ahora hace lo mismo pero en corto ... y acaba de de hacer un trade M.V ::

si por el camino ha soportado 100 puntos en contra, mejor que mejor :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2014)

No me mola nada el cierre de Prisa


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> cerrado el largo en 10234, :XX::XX: Gacela aburrida, 12 euros que casi no me vale ni para un 100 montaditos, no queria dejarlo abierto teniendo resultados de telefonica mañana.



a qué hora son?



como dato aclaratorio, qué ha pasado en la subasta con TEF?


----------



## Krim (26 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No me mola nada el cierre de Prisa



Ditto. Igual no ha sido tan buena idea. A ver como abrimos mañana, pero voy a dejar el stop muy lejos, porque la volatilidad puede ser hilarante.


----------



## sr.anus (26 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a qué hora son?
> 
> 
> 
> como dato aclaratorio, qué ha pasado en la subasta con TEF?



2014-02-27: Resultados Telefónica
4T. Antes apertura


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> 2014-02-27: Resultados Telefónica
> 4T. Antes apertura



Pues si los bancos empiezan a bajar un poco, y mis TEF guanean, quién sostiene al ibex con inditex plana?


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Feb 2014)

La Fiscalía estadounidense investiga el negocio de bitcoin - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> La Fiscalía estadounidense investiga el negocio de bitcoin - elEconomista.es



Yo lo flipo como alguien puede estar metido en este tinglado. Antes me pillo unas bankias, vamos.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

edito: en la última hora de TEF ha entrado el doble de volumen que horas precedentes, espero que sea una buena señal y veamos los ,80 mañana 



y alguien que opine de ACX y Arcelor? Han tocado fondo? ACX creo que no, pero MTS muy lejos no anda, no?



Prisa ha bajado al 61,80 con el 0,45x ese, no? igual no es tan mal cierre. está repitiendo lo del velón ese.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> La Fiscalía estadounidense investiga el negocio de bitcoin - elEconomista.es



Cuantro troll hay en los comentarios de la noticia....:no: :: :fiufiu:


----------



## aitor33 (26 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No me mola nada el cierre de Prisa





Krim dijo:


> Ditto. Igual no ha sido tan buena idea. A ver como abrimos mañana, pero voy a dejar el stop muy lejos, porque la volatilidad puede ser hilarante.



A mi tampoco me ha molado el cierre, pero espero que pueda ser lo que dicen en bolsacanaria que estemos en el dibujo de un hombro y se nos vaya arriba. Además me quedo con lo de las señales alcistashh, pena que aquí el gato no nos de pistas que ya de ponerse se lo agradeceríamos, póngase corto en las prisas.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> A mi tampoco me ha molado el cierre, pero espero que pueda ser lo que dicen en bolsacanaria que estemos en el dibujo de un hombro y se nos vaya arriba. Además me quedo con lo de las señales alcistashh, pena que aquí el gato no nos de pistas que ya de ponerse se lo agradeceríamos, póngase corto en las prisas.



En fin, me consolare pensando que tengo la entrada bastante abajo... espero que mañana no barran hasta ahí.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> ICPT ya pasó el tren. Solo era un ejemplo de aceptar el timing. Efectivamente lo de PRAN es como dices y por lo que he leido no me fio un pelo de que sea un exito, desgraciadamente por los enfermos de alzheimer y sus familias.



Ya hemos sacado el champang con PRAN?? Que buena entrada has hecho!  
Y yo esperando al breakeven.
Por cierto, observad la que os dije ayer. dELIA 
Hablan de que este año puede hacer un triple y la verdad que de momento va por el buen camino


----------



## Galifrey (26 Feb 2014)

Preguntas gaceléridas al atardecer:

¿Era necesario que e.on corrigiese tan a lo bestia? ¿va a volver a la senda del sopor infinito?

¿Técnicas se anima por fin y dará la razón a los ejpertoh de expansión y resto de prensa rosa o volverá, también, a la senda del aburrimiento insufrible?

¿Y natra? ¿Nadie piensa en las natra? 

Y la única que me interesa que no suba porque quiero cargar más escopeteada. ¡Que alguien me corrija sanamente esas Enagas, cohones, que hasta la semana que viene no tengo liquidez!

Y para acabar una curiosidad:

¿Por qué se comenta y se goza de la niña bonita Gowex y nadie saca a bailar a la otra niña bonita, Carbures, que parece una empresa algo menos.... etérea?

P.D: ¿si según mariguano se ha acabado la crishihs nos vamos a los 17000 o k ase?


----------



## decloban (26 Feb 2014)

¿Que hacemos con Ebro? El lunes en apertura cerré el corto por miedo al espejo pero después de ver los resultados presentados por hoy igual me precipite.

Los que entendéis de a corto plazo, ¿abro el corto otra vez? A mi me sigue marcando tendencia bajista a medio plazo.


----------



## NaNDeTe (26 Feb 2014)

no tiene que ver con cotizaciones ni leches, pero como lectura curiosa para los carboneros mola La mina de carbón más grande del mundo | Rusia Hoy


----------



## tarrito (26 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuantro troll hay en los comentarios de la noticia....:no: :: :fiufiu:



la mareee que lo pariooo 

el pueblo está conmigo y le votan en negatif 

me la apunto en la libretita de Vengansaaaa
:ouch:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> edito: en la última hora de TEF ha entrado el doble de volumen que horas precedentes, espero que sea una buena señal y veamos los ,80 mañana
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acx creo que presenta resultados en breve y por fuerza tienen que ser mejores que el año pasado... veremos como lo recoje el mercado


----------



## Montegrifo (26 Feb 2014)

Que alguien me explique el motivo de la subida de Repsol de estos días en lugar de despeñarse. 
Me he perdido algo? Los papelitos esos argentinos que les han dado valen más de 0€? Había algún escenario peor? Lo mismo el mercado esperaba una expropiación y que kicillof les pidiera una indemnización por la gestión...


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Feb 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Preguntas gaceléridas al atardecer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa también la voy mirando de reojo, pero dos a la vez.... No. Todo con un orden, cuando vea que Gowex flojea, si es el momento entraremos en Carbures.

Si usted entra avise, por animar::


----------



## atman (26 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Que alguien me explique el motivo de la subida de Repsol de estos días en lugar de despeñarse.
> Me he perdido algo? Los papelitos esos argentinos que les han dado valen más de 0€? Había algún escenario peor? Lo mismo el mercado esperaba una expropiación y que kicillof les pidiera una indemnización por la gestión...



Los papelitos esos de momento y hasta que no salga otra historia, tienen medio acordada su colocación en el mercado, de hecho creo que hasta van acompañados de alguna cobertura (por si las moscas) cuyo coste se cubre con el exceso de papel que le endiñan por encima de los 5.000 millones acordados (+50% nada menos) de forma que repsol recupere efectivamente al menos una parte de la pasta...


----------



## Se vende (26 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Que hacemos con Ebro? El lunes en apertura cerré el corto por miedo al espejo pero después de ver los resultados presentados por hoy igual me precipite.
> 
> Los que entendéis de a corto plazo, ¿abro el corto otra vez? A mi me sigue marcando tendencia bajista a medio plazo.



Para mi, pero tienen más riesgo, son cortos en ANA. La última vela un hombre colgado en zona de resistencia, indicadores pidiendo oxigeno y para colmo presentación de resultados en breve que deben de ser nefastos (viendo los de ence a los cuales les han hecho un roto) ... lo tiene todo aunque deberá de confirmar la vela de hoy.


----------



## Montegrifo (26 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Los papelitos esos de momento y hasta que no salga otra historia, tienen medio acordada su colocación en el mercado, de hecho creo que hasta van acompañados de alguna cobertura (por si las moscas) cuyo coste se cubre con el exceso de papel que le endiñan por encima de los 5.000 millones acordados (+50% nada menos) de forma que repsol recupere efectivamente al menos una parte de la pasta...



Si algo así imagino pero...ienso:medio acordada su colocación? Tienen cobertura?...

Quien quiere quedarse 5.000 M de dólares en bonos argentinos? Les da kicillof su palabrita del niño Jesus de que eso se va a pagar? Hay alguna aseguradora tan kamikaze de darle cobertura a esa operación? A qué coste? Alguien ha visto la tesorería de esta gente? Acaso ha cambiado el gobierno que anunció la expropiación en aquella sala que parecía un campo de fútbol con sus hinchas? Ha cambiado la directiva tras la cagada en la gestión de dicha expropiación por no llegar a un mal acuerdo antes que esa situación?

Si soy muy pesado me lo podéis decir pero es que me tiene muy asombrado el tema. No le veo la buena cara a la moneda. Se la van a jugar otra vez, y además lo harán cuando las cosas se pongan feas otra vez y más dañó hagan


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Feb 2014)

lo de Tesla no hay por donde cogerlo 

35000 mil coches 

estan valorando cada coche en un millón de dólares..... de jurado de guardia
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/20/automobiles/loss-tapers-at-tesla-as-its-sales-still-climb.html?_r=0


----------



## LOLO08 (26 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> enhorabuena
> espero, con todo el cariño de paisano tuyo, que no tengas la ocasión de volver a entrar





Si sigue subiendo pues eso que me pierdo. Si corrige entraré de nuevo y sería la tercera operación con Ferrovial, siendo las dos anteriores positivas.
La esperaré, si baja, en 14 y algo

Suerte!!


----------



## atman (26 Feb 2014)

Por un lado: Why defenders say collapse of Mt. Gox is good for Bitcoin - latimes.com

Por el otro... lo he posteado tambien en el hilo del BTC. :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Lo he posteado tambien en el hilo del BTC. A ver os recuerda algo...



no tiene aspecto de que le hayan robado un millón de dólares y al menos disfruta de un minuto de gloria

vuelvo a preguntar ¿todos eso millones que faltan tienen una base en dinero contante y sonante o son como los puntos de movistar?


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Esa también la voy mirando de reojo, pero dos a la vez.... No. Todo con un orden, cuando vea que Gowex flojea, si es el momento entraremos en Carbures.
> 
> Si usted entra avise, por animar::



Y yo aporto otra del MAB en la que estoy dentro desde hace unas semanas...1NKEMIA*

Inicio
1NKEMIA â€“ CotizaciÃ³n de las acciones 1NKEMIA Tiempo Real
1nkemia - Rankia

llevo un 70% mas o menos de rentabilidad. He metido un % muy pegueño de mi cartera con el objetivo de dejarlas 1 año al menos a ver que pasa.

*por supuesto, esto no es una recomendación de compra. Hablamos del MAB. Fixing y lo que ello supone.


----------



## atman (26 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> no tiene aspecto de que le hayan robado un millón de dólares y al menos disfruta de un minuto de gloria
> 
> vuelvo a preguntar ¿todos eso millones que faltan tienen una base en dinero contante y sonante o son como los puntos de movistar?



NO me haga mucho caso, que yo en eso ando verde pero creo que de todo hay. Unos, como (supongo) el de la foto, entregaron divisas (dólares o lo que fuera) para adquirir BTCs. Pero otros obtuvieron esos bitcoins "minando". Es decir, haciendo de impresora del sistema y cobrando una comisión en Bitcoins en el proceso.... que si lo piensa bien... tambien es dinero "real" gastado...


----------



## LOLO08 (26 Feb 2014)

Los ch$ich$arreros calientan URBAS.

â‚¬hiâ‚¬harros Bolsa

Hoy un 5%...


----------



## Tono (26 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> NO me haga mucho caso, que yo en eso ando verde pero creo que de todo hay. Unos, como (supongo) el de la foto, entregaron divisas (dólares o lo que fuera) para adquirir BTCs. Pero otros obtuvieron esos bitcoins "minando". Es decir, haciendo de impresora del sistema y cobrando una comisión en Bitcoins en el proceso.... que si lo piensa bien... tambien es dinero "real" gastado...




no lo pillo demasiado bien 

voy a hacer unas consideraciones:

- El bitcoin entiendo que no es moneda de curso legal, si no que viene a ser como los puntos de maná del juego ese de rol y cartas

- Si no es algo legal, no se puede ser una propiedad privada registrada legalmente, ni se puede denunciar su robo.

- Incluso denunciando su robo, si aceptan la denuncia, legalmente no se puede cuantificar su valor, que sería 0 patero, ni quien es su dueño.


entonces... ¿es como la historia de aquel que vendía parcelas en la luna y te daba un papelito de propiedad y todo como resguardo?


----------



## decloban (26 Feb 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Los ch$ich$arreros calientan URBAS.
> 
> â‚¬hiâ‚¬harros Bolsa
> 
> Hoy un 5%...



Llevan bastante tiempo calentándolo mejor. Así otros valores suben poco a poco y podemos venderlos cuando los calienten 

---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 20:10 ----------




Tono dijo:


> no lo pillo demasiado bien
> 
> voy a hacer unas consideraciones:
> 
> ...



Y añado que con la volatilidad que tiene no sirve para nada. ¿Quien con dos dedos de frente va a ofrece un producto o un servicio por BTC?

Ahora lo que hay son cosas anecdóticas. Idea muy buena pero en eso se quedara.


----------



## sinnombrex (26 Feb 2014)

ANR subiendo un 5%, pero sus hermanas peabody y arch coal apenas suben.

Aunque ya se empieza desinchar... menudos bandazos.


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Feb 2014)

Que meneos le meten a los futuros del SP a estas horas... jo j joo tiene el baile San Vito.

Entre 20:00 y 21:30 lo dejan para el arrastre en las cuatro últimas sesiones....
Y a la que haga cinco......


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Feb 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Los ch$ich$arreros calientan URBAS.
> 
> â‚¬hiâ‚¬harros Bolsa
> 
> Hoy un 5%...



Que compren que compren esos calientavalores! a ver si rompemos ya los 0,04€!


----------



## amago45 (26 Feb 2014)

Resultados de JAZZTEL ... 
En el 2013 JAZZTEL aumenta sus ingresos un 15% alcanzando 1.044 millones de euros, su base de clientes de banda ancha contratada llega a 1.449.625, su base de servicios de telefonía móvil a 1.165.504 y su beneficio neto crece un 9% hasta los 67,6 millones de euros.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que meneos le meten a los futuros del SP a estas horas... jo j joo tiene el baile San Vito.
> 
> Entre 20:00 y 21:30 lo dejan para el arrastre en las cuatro últimas sesiones....
> Y a la que haga cinco......



Son las cosillas que pasan cuando sienten la presencia de Pandoro próxima ::


----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> ANR subiendo un 5%, pero sus hermanas peabody y arch coal apenas suben.
> 
> Aunque ya se empieza desinchar... menudos bandazos.



O la paradoja de Paulistano (o cualquier gacela)

15:49 del día de hoy: "Mierda, está en 5,11....debí haber vendido el otro día que estaba a 5,40 casi....soy gilipollas"


20:17 del mismo día: "joder, está a 5,38....y yo quejándome antes de no haber vendido a este precio....qué hago? Pues pongo esta gilipollez en en HVEI y así se me quita de la cabeza la idea de vender...si no has vendido a 5,11 es porque piensas que se va a ir mucho más arriba.....has estado todo el día callado en el HVEI y ya es hora de cagar otro post sin aportar un carajo salvo las posis de bankia....":ouch:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Feb 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo de Tesla no hay por donde cogerlo
> 
> 35000 mil coches
> 
> ...



quizás están descontando futuras ventas (también futuras o aún guardadas patentes)


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)




----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2014)

Por cierto Pepitoria los gifs de tejero buenísimos!!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (26 Feb 2014)

Están cogiendo carrerilla para hacer un cierre épico?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Por cierto Pepitoria los gifs de tejero buenísimos!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (26 Feb 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que compren que compren esos calientavalores! a ver si rompemos ya los 0,04€!



Yo las llevo:o compradas a 0.034...:o:o. Las Urbas me refiero.

150.000 acc.


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Feb 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Yo las llevo:o compradas a 0.034...:o:o. Las Urbas me refiero.
> 
> 150.000 acc.



Yo llevo las mismas a 0.030 €


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)

Al loro

Merkel y Draghi se reúnen a puerta cerrada para hablar del euro - elEconomista.es


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Feb 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y yo aporto otra del MAB en la que estoy dentro desde hace unas semanas...1NKEMIA*
> 
> Inicio
> 1NKEMIA â€“ CotizaciÃ³n de las acciones 1NKEMIA Tiempo Real
> ...




Por cierto, hoy HR de 1NKEMIA
http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/HechosRelev/2014/02/56303_HRelev_20140226.pdf

La ampliación de capital. Precio de suscripción. 1,45€. Cotiza a 2,15€ asi que el derecho andará por los 0,65€.

Para los accinistas 1x10 derechos preferentes


----------



## juanfer (26 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo lo flipo como alguien puede estar metido en este tinglado. Antes me pillo unas bankias, vamos.



Ya tuvieron un susto, pero no aprenden.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Ya tuvieron un susto, pero no aprenden.
> 
> Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk



Aquí sigue habiendo hilos con gente defendiéndolo a cuchillo. 

Foro filatelico returns!!


----------



## bertok (26 Feb 2014)

Paso a saludar.

Mirad el aplanamiento en diario del SP.


----------



## inversobres (26 Feb 2014)

Se huele cierre chafardero en usa.

Esto esta paradisimo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ya hemos sacado el champang con PRAN?? Que buena entrada has hecho!
> Y yo esperando al breakeven.
> Por cierto, observad la que os dije ayer. dELIA
> Hablan de que este año puede hacer un triple y la verdad que de momento va por el buen camino



Al final me he salido a 11,20 porque tenía que ausentarme y ING no me permite SL. Pero bueno un 18% en 2 dias, no me puedo quejar. 

Estás también en dELIA ? como me digas que sí me voy a quedar así :8: por la cantidad de empresas distintas que llevas...


----------



## Robopoli (26 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Al final me he salido a 11,20 porque tenía que ausentarme y ING no me permite SL. Pero bueno un 18% en 2 dias, no me puedo quejar.
> 
> Estás también en dELIA ? como me digas que sí me voy a quedar así :8: por la cantidad de empresas distintas que llevas...



Cogí ayer unas poquitas si. Tampoco está teniendo mal día


----------



## ane agurain (26 Feb 2014)

BolsaCanaria .info | Seguimiento Arcelor y FCC

BolsaCanaria .info | Viscofán con posibilidades de rebote en el soporte

---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 14:48 ----------

CAF: beneficio neto 2013: 90,18 millones euros (-9,3%)



Cementos Portland: EBITDA 2013: 50,4 millones euros (-26%)

Cementos Portland: cifra negocio 2013: 541 millones euros	

Cementos Portland: pérdida 2013: 73 millones euros (-51%)

Cementos Portland aprueba proyecto fusión compañías participadas


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cogí ayer unas poquitas si. Tampoco está teniendo mal día



y tanto que sí. En 5 dias te das cuenta que casi han doblado de valor? :8:


----------



## egarenc (26 Feb 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo de Tesla no hay por donde cogerlo
> 
> 35000 mil coches
> 
> ...



a millon por coche, me quedo antes con este






la pillada en Tesla será equivalente a los Terrarios y a los Tulipaneros.


----------



## inversobres (26 Feb 2014)

Ala cierre en verde y subiendo. Tremendo no se cansan...


----------



## Robopoli (26 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> y tanto que sí. En 5 dias te das cuenta que casi han doblado de valor? :8:




Parece que la CEO es una máquina que ha estado trabajando antes para Gap y en buena medida fue responsable de los buenos números de la empresa.
Hay muchas expectativas sobre lo que puede hacer en dELIA y de ahí que esté la acción como una moto.
Veremos que pasa al final... 
Las ANIK las he liquidado hoy. Una faena porque llegué a tener un +40% y al final le he sacado un +25% pero tampoco esta mal la verdad!
Las farmas me generan demasiada intranquilidad....


----------



## jopitxujo (26 Feb 2014)

Vaya gap que se ha marcado FSLR.::

Echaba en falta algo mas de volumen pero no para esto, joder. Ahora han caido has mi precio de entrada. Espero que la mm200 haga de freno.:ouch:

Por cierto, de nuevo unos larguitos en el oro que acabo de pillar con la bajadita de hoy.


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> ANR subiendo un 5%, pero sus hermanas peabody y arch coal apenas suben.
> 
> Aunque ya se empieza desinchar... menudos bandazos.



Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 



*we're fearless*


----------



## Chila (26 Feb 2014)

En cuantas vas Robopoli???
Grandes las plug, grandes.

Tono,me has preguntado sobre Iberdrola.
Es que me he ido a currar.
Pues eso, esta haciendo de locimotora del ibex. Asî que por ahora...


----------



## Robopoli (26 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> En cuantas vas Robopoli???
> Grandes las plug, grandes.



Estoy aprendiendo así que prefiero tener poco dinero en muchas aunque me crujan a comisiones. Por eso los mete sacas que veo por aquí ni me los planteo porque sería mi ruina.
La idea es ir reduciendo poco a poco el número de empresas según vaya aprendiendo y cogiendo confianza.
Sobre las plug la verdad es que están yendo como un tiro pero no hay que perder de vista las DLIA. Sólo hay que ver lo que ha hecho hoy y la fuerza que lleva.


----------



## Chila (27 Feb 2014)

una buena seleccion previa es lo mejor.
Tu avisa si ves algo interesante mas, te estamos muy agradecidos.
Aprovechando, ¿cuando va a volar BIO de nuevo?


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2014)

dale

[YOUTUBE]xsDtmm-vmbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Feb 2014)

JCP hoy ha echo un buen reversal


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

entre mañana y pasado, gowex y bio me da que corrigen "un poco", a ver si da para entrar en algo 


por cierto, deoleo, no decía un forero que mañana se sabría algo? 


ebro mañana se enfrenta a la directriz bajista, con divergencia en cci-precio. a ver si hay suertecilla. dan entrada koncorde, vigia y gatillo


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> entre mañana y pasado, gowex y bio me da que corrigen "un poco", a ver si da para entrar en algo
> 
> 
> por cierto, deoleo, no decía un forero que mañana se sabría algo?
> ...



Si presenta resultados, pero creo que los presenta a mercado cerrado...


----------



## Thader (27 Feb 2014)

Ane como ves las rovi? Compré más o menos cuando tú y hoy nos hemos puesto en verde

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

ya te los avanzo yo:

beneficio y ventas -10% (el año que viene mejoramos y tal pq el precio del aceite ahora está estable)
deuda -25%

a ver si mañana rompemos la directriz bajista como Ebro y vemos los 0,435 o así 

---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 18:39 ----------




Thader dijo:


> Ane como ves las rovi? Compré más o menos cuando tú y hoy nos hemos puesto en verde
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk




La subida de hoy es sin volumen, si te fijas el macd cambia radicalmente, debería corregir mañana, peeeeeeero

















y el resto de indicadores dicen entrada muchos de ellos. y el macd cambia radicalmente mucho en este valor.

vamos a ver si rompe o no, creo que llega muy forzado en bollinguer

y fijate en este patrón:







si hacemos fusión de esas 3 velas en 1, es clavado. Tenemos la misma RSI que entonces, solo que entonces el MACD caía y ahora es ascendente




Y creo que FAES y Zeltia es posible que mañana hagan un big rojo intradía.


----------



## dalmore_12y (27 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias...arriba el hilo


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

Telefónica ganó 4.593 millones de euros en 2013, el 16,9% más - elEconomista.es


----------



## torrefacto (27 Feb 2014)

Matilde, Matilte, Matilde es cojonuda, como Matilde, no hay ninguna.


----------



## Tono (27 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.

Más datos de la presentación de resultados de TEF:

Telefónica registra un beneficio de 4.593 millones en 2013, un 16,9% más | Empresas | Cinco Días

Suponiendo que no están descontados los resultados hoy servirá para animar al IBEX.
De momento los futuros vienen ligeramente colorados.


----------



## LOLO08 (27 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> una buena seleccion previa es lo mejor.
> Tu avisa si ves algo interesante mas, te estamos muy agradecidos.
> Aprovechando, ¿cuando va a volar BIO de nuevo?



Si se repite el patrón de los úiltimos meses, un velón verde tendrá que darse en breve...:Baile:.

Hablo de Bio.


----------



## Tono (27 Feb 2014)

No todo son buenas noticias hoy:

*Acciona pierde 1.972 millones de euros en 2013 por la reforma energética*



> El grupo Acciona cerró 2013 con pérdidas de 1.972 millones de euros, frente a los 189,4 millones que ganó en 2012, después de contabilizar unos resultados extraordinarios negativos de 2.203 millones, principalmente por el deterioro de activos renovables debido a la reforma energética.
> Las ventas del grupo bajaron el 5,8 %, hasta los 6.607 millones de euros, y el resultado bruto de explotación (ebitda) cayó el 14,1 % y sumó 1.228 millones de euros, ha informado hoy Acciona a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).


----------



## amago45 (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

Hochtief (ACS): beneficio 2013 de 171,2M€ vs. 155M€ ant.; dividendo: 1,50€

Grifols: beneficio neto 2013 de 345,6M€ (+34,6%)

Acerinox: resultado neto 2013 de 22,06M€ (vs. pérdidas de 18,32M€ 2012

Laboratorios Rovi: benefiico neto 2013 de 23,0M€ (+18%)


Laboratorios Rovi: benefiico neto 2013 de 23,0M€ (+18%)


----------



## amago45 (27 Feb 2014)

Se va a liar en Ucrania, ajustando stops por si entran los rusos al país


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

otro gap a la baja inditex, cojonudo

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 02:02 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Se va a liar en Ucrania, ajustando stops por si entran los rusos al país



Ucrania: depósitos en bancos caen 7% en 3 días

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 02:05 ----------

[YOUTUBE]GPFjToKuZQM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]dKj2ZPEY7pY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

no hay gap a la baja , no me lo explico :rolleye:


----------



## amago45 (27 Feb 2014)

En 2014 la economía española crecerá un 1% ???

La economía española creció un 0,2% en el cuarto trimestre de 2013 El INE *revisa a la baja *dato adelantado de crecimiento del PIB. Se anunció que sería del 0,3%


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Feb 2014)

Para los textalextriqueros y plugerianos

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lles-de-gigafabrica-de-baterias-de-tesla.html


----------



## politicodemadreputa (27 Feb 2014)

Esa nueva herramienta... :abajo: 



muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> no hay gap a la baja , no me lo explico :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

Natraceutical ha barrido justo hasta soporte 1, quién la hubiese pillado!


y acciona otra barridita hoy


----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2014)

A ver cuanto tardan en darle la vuelta.

Otro dia como ayer, sin sentido y perdida de tiempo.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> no hay gap a la baja , no me lo explico :rolleye:


----------



## amago45 (27 Feb 2014)

Parece que hay información privilegiada en NATRACEUTICAL acerca de los resultados que presentan hoy, la han bajado a 0.30 ... ... 

Espero que sea barrida de stops y no indicios de los resultados que presentan hoy ...


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

INDITEX: Barclays baja recomendación a infraponderar desde neutral P.O: 90 EUR (vs.100)

Esto es una estrategia coordinada. Cuándo publica resultados?


----------



## davinci (27 Feb 2014)

¿Y de PRISA no tendría que haber hoy alguna noticia? ¿Venta de algo? ¿Hundimiento?...


----------



## Tono (27 Feb 2014)

Parece que las santanderes hoy tienen ganas de juerga.

Me esperaba otro recibimiento a TEF :


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Tengo miedo. MV renuncia al GAP !!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2014)

es verdad que sin gap no hay alegria , pero seguimos manteniendo esos cortos con tres cojones , pero tambien con algo de cautela ienso:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (27 Feb 2014)

MV es JL Cava


----------



## aitor33 (27 Feb 2014)

Buenos días. Las Prisas han empezado bien, a ver si se cepillan los 0.5 y siguen hacia arriba. Yo por si acaso voy a proteger un poco la posición, que estos no nos lo van a poner tan fácil.


----------



## Tono (27 Feb 2014)

Me voy a hacer la calle.

Queda guano para un buen rato, no me apetece recoger mi parte.

No dejen caer esto de los 10100, ni que el gato se ponga largo.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Parece que las santanderes hoy tienen ganas de juerga.
> 
> Me esperaba otro recibimiento a TEF :



Yo creo que TEF toca 11,40 y rebota rebota ... ::


----------



## aitor33 (27 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Parece que las santanderes hoy tienen ganas de juerga.
> 
> Me esperaba otro recibimiento a TEF :



Yo me esperaba esto y peor aún ...ya sabes, por lo del sentimiento contrario. Hoy Chinito , tras el aluvión de publicidad buena que se la va a dar, va a tener a casi toda Hispanistán unido a él en la creencia de que nuestra Matilde es la mejor empresa de la galaxia.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Buenos días. Las Prisas han empezado bien, a ver si se cepillan los 0.5 y siguen hacia arriba. Yo por si acaso voy a proteger un poco la posición, que estos no nos lo van a poner tan fácil.



Recuerde la hijoputez de ayer. Lo malo es que sus bajaditas, nunca sabemos si son de verdad o si es un farol barre-stops.

No deja de ser un chicharro. Y de los gordos.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

Tubacex publica resultado 2013 de 15,01M€ (+26,6%)


----------



## Hannibal (27 Feb 2014)

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar con Abengoa y así aprendo algo. 

Por un lado: Abengoa reduce su capital en 0,63 millones por conversi?n de acciones. larioja.com

Y por otro: Abengoa vende su participaci?n en una desalinizadora china por 53 millones. C?diz - La Voz Digital

¿Y aún así cae el 2%? A qué se puede deber? ienso:


----------



## hombre-mosca (27 Feb 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Mea culpa,
> 
> Pues como no llegaron a 13,6-13,8 no sali, y lo han mandado un poco mas bajo de donde creia 13,9x-14,0x. owned- ... y mi gozo de un saca-mete ... al pozo.
> 
> ...



Mirando, me he dado cuenta de que hay un fallo.

Por supuesto no es 13,6-13,8 ... sino 14,6-14,8. Sorries.

Aunque no soy el unico al que le tiemblan los dedos.







Todos para suiza paco ... pero todos todos. Y mira que parecia pequeña Suiza.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar con Abengoa y así aprendo algo.
> 
> Por un lado: Abengoa reduce su capital en 0,63 millones por conversi?n de acciones. larioja.com
> 
> ...





has mirado las subidas de estos días atrás? y te quejas de un 2%?

::


haber comprado acciona esta mañana con -5% ::

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 02:44 ----------

*hannibal, le toca a Gowex ahora* y BIO


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2014)

Que meneos están pegando a Prisa.


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

baia con TEL !


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

La juez Alaya imputa a FCC por una ayuda de los ERE

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 02:50 ----------




napartarra dijo:


> baia con TEL !



no tienes fé! matilde remará hasta el 11,60 a final de sesión


:no::no:

(si ponemos gráfico con las bolingas en HORARIO, ha hecho una vela de lado a lado)

:

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 02:53 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Que meneos están pegando a Prisa.



y lo que le queda hoy...
o se va a 0,52 o a 0,43


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Que asco, he dado orden de MAP y solo me ha comprado 17 acciones.


----------



## aitor33 (27 Feb 2014)

A ver si no bajara del cierre anterior 0.474 0.47 yo para hoy ya firmaba


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y lo que le queda hoy...
> o se va a 0,52 o a 0,43



¿Emociones fuertes otra vez? Buffffff
Desde luego que si se van a 0,52, será habiendo hecho una buena sacudida previa tipo la de ayer. No creo que lo vayan a poner fácil.


----------



## atman (27 Feb 2014)

Los resultados de TEL son buenos... en apariencia... porque, oigan, que ha perdido "otro" 8,5% de cifra de negocio. Caída que en España llega al 13%... Cualquier año de éstos, facturan 100 euros, ganan 3.000 millones... y acto seguido bajan la persiana.


En Ukrania... si son listos... dejarán marchar a Crimea. Para Rusia el enclave es fundamental, además de un símbolo. Ukrania tiene suficiente costa. Otra cosa será lo que Crimea represente para el PIB del país... pero es lo que hay...

La OTAN ayer se lo dejó claro... les animará desde la barrera. No se va a meter con Rusia.


----------



## yongya (27 Feb 2014)

80% de descuento 5.0 "Android 4.2 Galaxy N9500 ​​Teléfono sólo Euro € 99: 
S4 N9500 5.0 pulgadas â€‹â€‹MT6582 Quad core Android 4.2 mÃ³vil sensor de proximidad de gesto--Tony's Space-TiendaPerfecta online - Venta al por mayor de telÃ©fonos celulares - Tablet PC al por mayor


----------



## Eurocrack (27 Feb 2014)

GRIFOLS ha publicado resultados y va muy bien!!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## atman (27 Feb 2014)

Su reporte. Gracias.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2014)

Bankia: 1M a la venta en 1,599 y 5M en 1,6
:8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## Montegrifo (27 Feb 2014)

Bankieros remad!!! Ha llegado el momento, la estan sujetando como pueden pero no nos bajamos hasta los 2 merkels. Hoy es el día perfecto para romper otro muro. Paulistano, saca la billetera y vamos con to lo gordo!


----------



## aitor33 (27 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y lo que le queda hoy...
> o se va a 0,52 o a 0,43





pecata minuta dijo:


> *¿Emociones fuertes otra vez?* Buffffff
> Desde luego que si se van a 0,52, será habiendo hecho una buena sacudida previa tipo la de ayer. No creo que lo vayan a poner fácil.



Bueno vamos a probar, quito el stop lost después de esto y a aguantar el chaparrón y los golpes, que espero que no lleguen y nos siga dando alegrías


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Bueno vamos a probar, quito el stop lost después de esto y a aguantar el chaparrón y los golpes, que espero que no lleguen y nos siga dando alegrías



Hoyga a mi no me haga mucho caso...
¿Dónde tienes la entrada?


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Bankieros remad!!! Ha llegado el momento, la estan sujetando como pueden pero no nos bajamos hasta los 2 merkels. Hoy es el día perfecto para romper otro muro. Paulistano, saca la billetera y vamos con to lo gordo!




Nuenos dias....mas quiisera yo....pero estoy mas seco que la mojama, atascado en bankia, imtech y anr....que aburrimiento:ouch:


Las posis acojonan, o es bueno o malo. Gatostyle.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

Inditex la verdad que está muy cerca del 101,50. Igual la tiran hasta ahí hoy mismo?
Más abajo es casi venta

y Ence la tiran hoy hasta 2,35 aprox


----------



## Hannibal (27 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> has mirado las subidas de estos días atrás? y te quejas de un 2%?
> 
> ::
> 
> ...



Ahora cae un 3%; ya te parece más normal? ::

por cierto, las subidas de atrás me dan igual porque yo compré a 4 :ouch: se acerca peligrosamente a mi SL...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

Pandoro haciendo "majia"

El dax su victima predilecta


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Los resultados de TEL son buenos... en apariencia... porque, oigan, que ha perdido "otro" 8,5% de cifra de negocio. Caída que en España llega al 13%... Cualquier año de éstos, facturan 100 euros, ganan 3.000 millones... y acto seguido bajan la persiana.
> 
> 
> En Ukrania... si son listos... dejarán marchar a Crimea. Para Rusia el enclave es fundamental, además de un símbolo. Ukrania tiene suficiente costa. Otra cosa será lo que Crimea represente para el PIB del país... pero es lo que hay...
> ...



Era lo que yo esperaba

_"La compañía cerró el año con 323,1 millones de accesos totales, lo que representa un 2% más que el año anterior, impulsados por los clientes móviles de contrato, especialmente la banda ancha móvil y de televisión de pago.

La teleco presidida por César Alierta destaca en su nota al regulador que su *deuda neta* se situó en* 45.381 millones de euros*, de forma que ha logrado cumplir con el objetivo de cerrar el año con una deuda inferior a los 47.000 millones"_

Por debajo de 11,5 es una compra clara, es el bluechip mas barato.
Ya solo falta la compra de D+,la integración Alemana y la compra del negocio italiano de Telecom Italia.

Para finales de este año o para el próximo veréis una nueva oferta de Movistar fusion, esta vez con D+


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2014)

alcistiiiiilllas :fiufiu:

salid ratitas


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Pues parce que TEL no rebota.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

En el dax han tirado de la cadena a fondo, 

Pedazo de hostia y....


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



desternillante :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Pues parce que TEL no rebota.



Paciencia, que solo llevamos 1 hora. Son barridas jatas.

ahora en serio, atendiendo a las bandas para intradías:

en la de 1h estamos cerca de tocar el mínimo y subir
en la de 30min ya estamos fuera


la clave es no perder el mínimo marcado el martes: 11,27



y callen que habla "ALi er ta"


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Las ramas rojas no ve dejan ver el bosque.


----------



## Hannibal (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aun estais a tiempo de salvaros , alcistillas soltad to el papel :no:
> 
> mañana las puertas del infierno se abriran de par en par :abajo:



siyalodeciaMVzahori :fiufiu:


----------



## aitor33 (27 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga a mi no me haga mucho caso...
> ¿Dónde tienes la entrada?



En 0,406 que ya está bien, pero protejo la posición para al menos no terminar perdiendo y el resto de momento a esperar a ver si rompiese definitivamente hacia arriba


----------



## atman (27 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Era lo que yo esperaba
> 
> _"La compañía cerró el año con 323,1 millones de accesos totales, lo que representa un 2% más que el año anterior, impulsados por los clientes móviles de contrato, especialmente la banda ancha móvil y de televisión de pago.
> 
> ...




Vale, pero la pregunta puede ser, por ejemplo, si con estos resultados mejora la capacidad de pago, por ejemplo. Si la deuda se ha reducido más que la cifra de negocio, nada que objetar.... de momento y para estas cifras... De lo contrario...

Y si por el camino me anuncian más compras, asumiendo que eso se traduce en más deuda... ya sabe... a jugar... desinvertimos? el incremento de facturación conseguido mantiene los ratios de duda y estructura? emmm... Hay que verlo...


----------



## Robopoli (27 Feb 2014)

Y esta tarde Yellen Session a las 16:00!


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> En 0,406 que ya está bien, pero protejo la posición para al menos no terminar perdiendo y el resto de momento a esperar a ver si rompiese definitivamente hacia arriba



Vale pues como yo que tengo en 0,41. Así que lo mismo, SL protegiendo entrada (bien lejos de la cotización actual) y que sea lo que tenga que ser.


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Vale, pero la pregunta puede ser, por ejemplo, si con estos resultados mejora la capacidad de pago, por ejemplo. Si la deuda se ha reducido más que la cifra de negocio, nada que objetar.... de momento y para estas cifras... De lo contrario...
> 
> Y si por el camino me anuncian más compras, asumiendo que eso se traduce en más deuda... ya sabe... a jugar... desinvertimos? el incremento de facturación conseguido mantiene los ratios de duda y estructura? emmm... Hay que verlo...



Es muy pronto para valorarlo,hasta que no llegue el momento no se sabrá.De momento la deudaxOIBDA ha bajado mas que el propio Oibda


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Vale, pero la pregunta puede ser, por ejemplo, si con estos resultados mejora la capacidad de pago, por ejemplo. Si la deuda se ha reducido más que la cifra de negocio, nada que objetar.... de momento y para estas cifras... De lo contrario...
> 
> Y si por el camino me anuncian más compras, asumiendo que eso se traduce en más deuda... ya sabe... a jugar... desinvertimos? el incremento de facturación conseguido mantiene los ratios de duda y estructura? emmm... Hay que verlo...



Telefónica: 4T es tercer trimestre consecutivo de crecimiento orgánico ingresos

Telefónica: interviene Ángel Vilá, director financiero de la compañía


Telefónica: interviene José María Álvarez-Pallete, CEO de la operadora


Telefónica: nuevo modelo operativo: ahorros 1.500M€ en el largo plazo

Telefónica: necesitamos acelerar ingresos y eficiencia más aún

Telefónica: revolución digital es cada vez más y más evidente


Telefónica: mejoramos flexibilidad financiera; cumplimos guidance 2013

Telefónica: mantenemos alta generación flujo caja a pesar negativo efecto divisa


Telefónica: 2013 estabilizado tendencias negocios: OIBDA vuelve crecimiento



Telefónica: España: el éxito de Fusión es indiscutible



ni puta idea qué quiere decir todo esto


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2014)

vendidas imtech....me aburría sobremanera.....


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Severo correctivo a las gacelillas !


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2014)

da comienzo la operacion de castigo a los alcistillas y el castigo no cesara hasta el cierre del gap 9450 :no:

mantened los cortos con tres cojones , olvidaos de intradiar , se guaneara dia tras dia :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

Algo tiene que ir mal cuando se acierta en una operativa cortilarga de MV...


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo creo que TEF toca 11,40 y rebota rebota ... ::



... y en tu culo explota.



Lo siento, recuerdos del cole.

¿Que miras?
Los pedos que te tiras.

Lo de teléfonica, las noticias y las cotizaciones, cada vez lo entiendo menos:
Telefónica gana --> baja
Repsol pierde ---> baja


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

ni remontada ni pollas, putas matildes hijas de puta


----------



## Hannibal (27 Feb 2014)

Sé que teóricamente está mal lo que hice pero... quité el SL de Abengoa. Y justo en ese punto rebotó y ahora "sólo" cae un 2,5%. Ya me iban a hacer la de Bankia, mamones.

A todos esos saltadores de SL, les dedico esta canción de un grupo mítico. Pueden saltar al minuto 0:30

[YOUTUBE]mlgk5bL8aME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chila (27 Feb 2014)

Que rojo candor llevamos hoy...

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 10:51 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> ni remontada ni pollas, putas matildes hijas de puta



Que cabronesssss los mercadosh!


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Que alguien me diga que esto es una barrida de SL, 


... je, je

Rojo como una plaza toros, ohiga


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Que rojo candor llevamos hoy...



Llevo todo rojo menos natra y deoleo ::


*TEF ojo, que la directriz PRINCIPAL pasa hoy por 11,18*

De perderla, el guano se va a oir en Polonia



Es que habla Rajoy ayer, y se hunde todo


Telefónica(Q&A): Alierta: España: cada trimestre será mejor que el anterior
Telefónica(Q&A): Alierta: la situación en España está mejorando


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Veo que la bolsa es como la lluvia pues moja a los novatos como yo y a todos los demás.
Comunismo rojo puro y duro.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2014)

nos vamos a cerrar el gap 9450 , esta es la buena , no descartaria gap a la baja para mañana ienso:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Para los textalextriqueros y plugerianos
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lles-de-gigafabrica-de-baterias-de-tesla.html



Y esto a PLUG en que le afecta?


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

De todas formas, hoy he aprendido que cuando todo baja y está barato para comprar,
... ya no se tiene liquidez para hacerlo.


----------



## aitor33 (27 Feb 2014)

Pecata y priseros viendo la que está cayendo me estoy planteando eso de cuando las barbas de tus compis del HVEI...:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (27 Feb 2014)

Y la Yellen habla a las 16:00...

¡¡Este puede ser un día muy jrande!!

(Pero no se si por guanazo épico o por reversal épico...)


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> nos vamos a cerrar el gap 9450 , esta es la buena , no descartaria gap a la baja para mañana ienso:



gap a la baja , pero hoy no verdad maestro


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Pues precisamente prisa es la única que tengo en verde


----------



## Zetaperro (27 Feb 2014)

Estos son capaces de cerrar el GAP hoy mismo? Estamos solo a un 6% más o así. Ánimo


----------



## Chila (27 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y esto a PLUG en que le afecta?



En principio, bien.
Y recordad spacex, la otra de Musk. Si sale a los mercados, pelotazo habrá.


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

... y luego me llaman troll porque me salta el margin.

Hay que joderse.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 Feb 2014)

A JC PEnney que le pasa?

Janus, como lo ves?


----------



## Se vende (27 Feb 2014)

Ya esta bien!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2014)

el ibex lleva 4 cierres mensuales en la zona 9900-9920 , este mes lo querran hacer igual ? ienso:


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Pecata y priseros viendo la que está cayendo me estoy planteando eso de cuando las barbas de tus compis del HVEI...:fiufiu::fiufiu:




Yo fuera de bankia....

1,51-1,58

Ahora a esperar a que se superen los 1,60 o a entrar más abajoienso:



(en realidad MV me ha acojonado:XX::XX::


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## sr.anus (27 Feb 2014)

no llega ni a un 1,5 y llorando medio hvei35 y hablando de margin call, pero que mierda es esto?

no llega ni a guano


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo fuera de bankia....
> 
> 1,51-1,58
> 
> ...



disfrute de su acojone , se lo ha ganado :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Y la Yellen habla a las 16:00...
> 
> ¡¡Este puede ser un día muy jrande!!
> 
> (Pero no se si por guanazo épico o por reversal épico...)



Mañana cierre mensual.



Zona Euro: clima empresarial (feb): 0,37; est.: 0,20; ant. rev.: 0,25

Zona Euro: sentimiento servicios (feb): 3,2; est.: 2,5; ant. rev.: 2,4

Zona Euro: confianza industrial (feb): -3,4; est.: -4,0; ant. rev.: -3,8


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Feb 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y esto a PLUG en que le afecta?



A la empresa, ni idea.
A la cotización, menos.

Ya que por lógica (al ser su actividad, perdería un posible cliente) debería afectar negativamente, pero ha sido al revés ienso:

No se si plug trabaja directa o indirectametne para tesla, pero el que tesla invierta un pastizal en desarrollar esa tecnología, sería buena señal.

Lo dicho, no lo se, pero sigo dentro de ambas hasta que la burbuja (o el hidrógeno) explote.

El que salgan noticias, harán visibles esos valores.


----------



## aitor33 (27 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me voy a hacer la calle.
> 
> Queda guano para un buen rato, no me apetece recoger mi parte.
> 
> No dejen caer esto de los 10100, *ni que el gato se ponga largo*.





paulistano dijo:


> Yo fuera de bankia....
> 
> 1,51-1,58
> 
> ...




Anda que cuando vengas de hacer la calle...y lo peor que el gato va corto pero va ganando platita:::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

A un paso del catacrocker...

El SP está muy loco y quiere su contribución a la fiesta...


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Feb 2014)

Joder, había leido bankia, y es zinkia

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...zinkia-presenta-concurso-de-acreedores-3.html

Se veía venir, ojo con los chicharros
¡Que misterioso lo de la cotización!


----------



## Se vende (27 Feb 2014)

Puessss dias como hoy me hacen ser alcista, para mayo 11200


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

TEF 11,18 en soporte de largo plazo, o rebota ya, o guano

empiezan a resquebrajarse las costuras del ibex?


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2014)

amago45 anda que si nos volvemos a meter en inditex cuando nos saltó el stop....mandrilada total hoyga!


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo fuera de bankia....
> 
> 1,51-1,58
> 
> ...



Yo también fuera de Bankia con todo el dolor de mi corazón. Ya las había cogido cariño y todo.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Feb 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> A la empresa, ni idea.
> A la cotización, menos.
> 
> Ya que por lógica (al ser su actividad, perdería un posible cliente) debería afectar negativamente, pero ha sido al revés ienso:
> ...



No se si afectará a la cotización directamente pero el sector se está expandiendo a lo bestia y eso acabará revertiendo en subidas para Plug, FuelCell y asociadas en el medio plazo. Y cuando digo subidas me refiero a subidas. 
Parece mentira que antes de ayer estuviéramos hablando de si tocaría los $4 y ahora esté en $4.41 y parece que con premarket en verde casi 2 puntos según google (Nasdaq no me dice nada).

Otra cosa: He encontrado otra que puede ser interesante LYOX. A lo mejor aprovecho la salida que hice ayer de ANIK para hacer una entradita. Tiene una pinta estupendita!







Y plantearos lo de DLIA. Puede ser un Zara no dentro de mucho.
Shares of Delia's (DLIA) Are Poised To Triple

Ya no bombardeo más


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2014)

Buf las EZE. Un día suben y al siguiente bajan el doble.
Así no hacemos carrera con ellas.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

No me pares que estoy muy loco con los chicharrooooos!!!


----------



## atman (27 Feb 2014)

Mmm... ¿en serio creeis que a los USA les preocupa mucho lo que pase en Ucrania?? Yo más pienso que sea Yellen la que nos meta en un lío...

Pensándolo bien... a Ucrania ahora igual le pesa haberle devuelto todo el arsenal nuclear a la madre Rusia...


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2014)

Paraguas. Sacudida en Prisa.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Mmm... ¿en serio creeis que a los USA les preocupa mucho lo que pase en Ucrania?? Yo más pienso que sea Yellen la que nos meta en un lío...
> 
> Pensándolo bien... a Ucrania ahora igual le pesa haberle devuelto todo el arsenal nuclear a la madre Rusia...



i agree
.,,,


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

PRISA en rojo
Acciona en verde


y el DAX que no para


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> PRISA en rojo
> Acciona en verde



En Prisa hay 1M acciones en 0,47. Como haya bajadita, a ver cuando tardan en evaporarse.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

telf en 11,17


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En Prisa hay 1M acciones en 0,47. Como haya bajadita, a ver cuando tardan en evaporarse.



No se, pero creo que es un valor al que estan arrastrando

Drunken Russian taking their buddy home after Apres Ski - YouTube

[YOUTUBE]Drunken Russian taking their buddy home after Apres Ski - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

A ver si soy capaz de ponerlo que se vea (sigo sin saber colgar gifs)

Drunken Russian taking their buddy home after Apres Ski - YouTube

pues va a ser que no


----------



## guanobursatil (27 Feb 2014)

Guanoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2014)

no quedara gacela alcista con plusvis :no:

aprendereis a temer la superior superioridad de MV atila de los mercados :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

Vamos, que el agua está calentita!!! A disfrutar!!


----------



## Rodrigo (27 Feb 2014)

Salto el stop mental, fuera de Mediaset.

200€ menos, no se puede ganar siempre..


----------



## aitor33 (27 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Paraguas. Sacudida en Prisa.



A pandoro hoy no le sacia el hambre nadie, viene repletito de amor pasra tod@s, yo hoy pensé que a lo mejor me libraba pero ya empiezo a ver una sombra y creo que me ha visto:8:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Feb 2014)

fuera de Ezentis y fuera de Bankia.
las recomprare por la tarde.

bankia de 1.43 - 1.582 :Aplauso:
ezentis 1.6 - 1.375 ::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



magnifico  :Aplauso: 

hazte una seleccion con tus mejores memes , la anterior de la vela escombro estuvo muy buena tambien


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (27 Feb 2014)

Buenas, hoy se publican los resultados de 2013 de natraceutical.
Que os parece, a que huelen??
Conga no verdad?


----------



## Topongo (27 Feb 2014)

Me dejais solo en BKIA cabrones... si está aguando el 58 de puta madre...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Yo sigo en Bankia, pero no digo nada más que luego se meten conmigo y lloro.


----------



## Chila (27 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me dejais solo en BKIA cabrones... si está aguando el 58 de puta madre...



Yo me quedo.
Con un par de los del Jato.


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me dejais solo en BKIA cabrones... si está aguando el 58 de puta madre...



Exacto... Lo está aguantando de pm... Pero ya le iba sacando platita y no quería correr el riesgo de que se me esfumaran.... 

Si llego a comprar más abajo.... Aguantaba.... Peeeero..... Clin clin.... Al bolso!!! Jajajaja


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

TEL remonta, igual a esto es lo que llaman "extremar el dolor" ¿no?


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Yo sigo en Bankia, pero no digo nada más que luego se meten conmigo y lloro.



Cani lesson


----------



## Hannibal (27 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> TEL remonta, igual a esto es lo que llaman "extremar el dolor" ¿no?



Tel pagará la mitad del dividendo en script; qué manía de sacar nuevas acciones. Ahora sí que no me monto en este tren más que para operaciones cortas :no:

Telefónica ganó 4.593 millones de euros en 2013, el 16,9% más: pagará la mitad del dividendo en 'script' - elEconomista.es


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

El velóm que ha hecho hoy TEF, va de lado a lado de las bandas, pero en DIARIO. Lucha titánica entre 11,15-11,20


Si USA abre _bien_, puede que repartamos Tonuelitos esta tarde

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 05:13 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Tel pagará la mitad del dividendo en script; qué manía de sacar nuevas acciones. Ahora sí que no me monto en este tren más que para operaciones cortas :no:
> 
> Telefónica ganó 4.593 millones de euros en 2013, el 16,9% más: pagará la mitad del dividendo en 'script' - elEconomista.es



esta info de eleconomista es mentira

Alierta ha dicho que se podrá cobrar en efectivo el que quiera. titular tendencioso, porque dentro pone:

*aunque también podrán recibirlo en efectivo. *


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Cuando se huele guerra suelen subir las petroleras.


----------



## aitor33 (27 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Cuando se huele guerra suelen subir las petroleras.



De que zona eres napartarra?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Feb 2014)

como se nota el guano por la cantidad de post, si es dia pepon nadie escribe... 

e.on sigue bajando para hacerme ojos


----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria, esto huele un poco rarete no?? en breves noticias estupendas de ucrania y se lo llevan atpc.

Estoy a la espera.

Me jode que usen un conflicto asi para justificar una correccion bursatil, asi como cuando se metan ejercitos de terceros para celebrar la imposicion de la "ley" y la "paz".

PD: toca rebote en la sesion.


----------



## Topongo (27 Feb 2014)

Como estan esas posis de Bkia? quiero ceñir el Stop lo mejor posible... aunque ya sabemos que para anda vale claro...


----------



## TenienteDan (27 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo fuera de bankia....
> 
> 1,51-1,58
> 
> ...



Otro que se baja de la conga parcialmente.

He soltado en 1,58 las que llevaba en 1,41. Ahora las espero en 1,40-1,38 de nuevo.

Pero me queda un paquetillo que llevo desde 0,98. Es igual hasta escapar de la guadaña de Montoro (para caer en su espada ::, pero hace menos daño xD).


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> De que zona eres napartarra?



Viejo Reyno, obvio.


----------



## Namreir (27 Feb 2014)

M encantan los resultados de acciona, buenisimos, ya podrian hacer las demas empresas del IBEX lo mismo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Feb 2014)

Entre EON, RWE y Tubacex, llevo un par de días gloriosos. Las únicas que alejan a Pandoro lejos de mi balance, son las TESLA.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Viejo Reyno, obvio.



JA JA JA

Claro claro! sí...


yo pensaba que los Oscovitas eran de Osca (huesca)


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Ane "Salvatierra"?


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Entre EON, RWE y Tubacex, llevo un par de días gloriosos. Las únicas que alejan a Pandoro lejos de mi balance, son las TESLA.



a mí las únicas que me dan alegrías son las Tecnocom. He vuelto a entrar en 1,37, y le vuelvo a sacar(vamos a ver si como dice decloban se va a 1,60) pero todo lo demás, todo, me anda entre un -4% de inditex o prosegur, un -1% de viscofan y ebro y un +2% de natra y faes


de las deoleo o ence no hablamos


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Feb 2014)

A Deoleo le han zurrado un par de viajes buenos, en línea con la jornada.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Pepitoria, esto huele un poco rarete no?? en breves noticias estupendas de ucrania y se lo llevan atpc.
> 
> Estoy a la espera.
> 
> ...



Ni puta idea, pero la fiesta ha terminado y ahora hay que pagar las copas durante un tiempo. No va a ser cosa de un día.

Estoy más con atman que esto es más cosa de la Popeye y lo que diga esta tarde. A USA se la bufa todo.


----------



## aitor33 (27 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Viejo Reyno, obvio.



Navarrico, perdona pero es que por tu forma de escribir a mi también me pareces un troll


----------



## Tono (27 Feb 2014)

He leído todas las páginas y aún no me he atrevido a mirar las cotizaciones. ::
De momento estoy con la sonrisa en la boca por los memes de Pepitoria ¿hoy te has cebado, eh?.

...casi que voy a comprar el pan y luego después de la siesta les doy un vistazo :fiufiu:



aitor33 dijo:


> De que zona eres napartarra?



Pa mí que es originario de Mordor, en la Tierra Media


----------



## optimistic1985 (27 Feb 2014)

no se si habeis hablado de PRISA, como lo veis? Es una perita en dulce?


----------



## aitor33 (27 Feb 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> no se si habeis hablado de PRISA, como lo veis? Es una *perita en dulce*?



Ahora mismo es una auténtica granada


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

el que haya pillado acciona en mínimos hoy, ya le saca un +8%

y acx cerca de perder la resistencia ganada :ouch:


----------



## optimistic1985 (27 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Ahora mismo es una auténtica granada



jajaja, voy padentro y que Dios reparta suerte


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pa mí que es originario de Mordor, en la Tierra Media



Igual algo de razón ya tienes:


----------



## Tono (27 Feb 2014)

Al final he mirado.

¿alguien puede dar una explicación coherente sobre la subida de Acciona y la bajada de TEF después de los resultados presentados?

que sí, que lo de TEf hay que cogerlo con pinzas, pero es que la otra tiene pérdidas milmillonarias y el año que viene las volverá a tener, su negocio en España ha muerto con el recorte a las renovables.


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Feb 2014)

Gran zahorí, manifiéstese. La Gran Remontada está en marcha.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2014)

Aitor te abandono, fuera de Prisa en 0,48.


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Gran zahorí, manifiéstese. La Gran Remontada está en marcha.



Si antes lo digo.... arreón pabajo.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Al final he mirado.
> 
> ¿alguien puede dar una explicación coherente sobre la subida de Acciona y la bajada de TEF después de los resultados presentados?
> 
> que sí, que lo de TEf hay que cogerlo con pinzas, pero es que la otra tiene pérdidas milmillonarias y el año que viene las volverá a tener, su negocio en España ha muerto con el recorte a las renovables.



Pues seguramente sea lo de Acciona por técnico, hoy le tocaba marcar un mínimo de barrida, lo ha hecho y sube... simplemente técnico creo


TEF solo 2 veces en 3 meses "ha remontado un 2,5%"; intradía. Eso dice bien poco de la fuerza de un valor :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Si antes lo digo.... arreón pabajo.



hasta cerrar el gap 9450 no paramos , incluso puede caer hasta los 9300 , eso si despues subidon para el vencimiento de marzo :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (27 Feb 2014)

bivan los sl.!!


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Feb 2014)

menudo reversal el de ACCiona


----------



## aitor33 (27 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aitor te abandono, fuera de Prisa en 0,48.



Me espero a que me echen y a poder ser que no lleguen a cerrar del todo la puerta del horno sin que pueda salir de él


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

El profesor Patxi L?pez. El Correo

uno de los mejores profesores que os podéis echar en cara. 2 carreras, 1 máster y un doctorado. y bilingüe en inglés.


próximo candidato a presidente


----------



## Topongo (27 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El profesor Patxi L?pez. El Correo
> 
> uno de los mejores profesores que os podéis echar en cara. 2 carreras, 1 máster y un doctorado. y bilingüe en inglés.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX:
Que hijo puta esta hecho usted ...
Y como se dice en el otro hilo, poca gente con mas tiempo de estudio de inenieria...


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Conozco gente del PP que votó a PNV para que no volviera Patxi López.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Feb 2014)

Lo de acciona es para no comprar nada del ibex en su put+++a vida. 

Pero quién coj+++ones está comprando un negocio en ruina?????

Es que han perdido la verguenza definitivamente?

me reia cuando decian lo del trollibex, pero veo que es cierto :8::8::8:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

El bajonazo del euro de ayer no fue gratuito.

Ahora ya está claro.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El bajonazo del euro de ayer no fue gratuito.
> 
> Ahora ya está claro.



Por qué está claro si se puede saber? 

Por mi como si se descalabra a 1 dolar/euro, lo tengo todo invertido en $ :rolleye:


----------



## aitor33 (27 Feb 2014)

Yo personalmente si creo que los 98xx de Franr se deberían de ver.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Por qué está claro si se puede saber?
> 
> Por mi como si se descalabra a 1 dolar/euro, lo tengo todo invertido en $ :rolleye:



Por la reacción que estamos teniendo hoy en los mercados (DAX sufriendo la gota gorda), y me supongo que hoy la Yellen dará la puntilla...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por la reacción que estamos teniendo hoy en los mercados (DAX sufriendo la gota gorda), y me supongo que hoy la Yellen dará la puntilla...



Pues una devaluación del euro debería de facilitar a las empresas alemanas exportadoras que son la mayoría...


----------



## Tono (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El bajonazo del euro de ayer no fue gratuito.
> 
> Ahora ya está claro.



ya,
y lo de acciona es porque ha invertido en tecnología para minar bitcoins

(si el par €/& fuera el motivo se supone que los futuros USA no estarían en en rojo pasión)


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por la reacción que estamos teniendo hoy en los mercados (DAX sufriendo la gota gorda), y me supongo que hoy la Yellen dará la puntilla...



Si USA tuviese claro que eran buenas noticias, me figuro que hubiran tirado el SP hace tiempo para arriba. Pero no olvidemos que está es helicoptera también.


----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2014)

Voy a por unos bitcoins para cambiar con el nigga de la esquina. He estado repasando el hilo, tremendo. Tengo un amigo que me dio la brasa hace meses para entrar. Solo hubo que enseñarle el grafico.


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Después de lo de los bitcoins y Paco de Lucía ya me esperaba esto.




Me resulta curioso que los valores que tengo han caido a valores absolutamente redondos. x.x7, x.x00 y se han quedado ahí emboscados. Espero rebote para recuperar. Me da pereza tener que esperar semanas para recuperar lo de hoy.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El profesor Patxi L?pez. El Correo
> 
> uno de los mejores profesores que os podéis echar en cara. 2 carreras, 1 máster y un doctorado. y bilingüe en inglés.
> 
> ...



:XX:

si este genio estudioso se propuso incrementar los ingresos de las SICAVs vascas(unas 1200) y acabo con ellas en una semana, menudo genio :XX:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Feb 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> si este genio estudioso se propuso incrementar los ingresos de las SICAVs vascas(unas 1200) y acabo con ellas en una semana, menudo genio :XX:



El power point lo aguanta todo!!!


----------



## tarrito (27 Feb 2014)

gracias Pepitoria por los memes/gifs :Aplauso:

buenas risas :XX:


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Venga esos hinbersores usanos que se despiertan ahora y ven que está baratooo !!!


----------



## Tono (27 Feb 2014)

Un poco de verde, que ya estoy harto








me cae tan mal el CR7 que hasta le pondría los cuernos


----------



## Montegrifo (27 Feb 2014)

Vaya una tropa de bankieros! Pero si todos sabemos lo q les gustan las barriditas, y saltáis con una bajada de un 1%?:

Yo no término de ver la situación, pero algo más de manga si q le doy, para echarme tienen q sacudir el árbol bien fuerte, o llegar ya a los 2 merks:fiufiu:

Grande pepitoria! Q gran trabajo de recopilación! No sé de qué será capaz con un powerpoint :XX:


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

uuup up uuuuuup


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## sr.anus (27 Feb 2014)

te sientes gili cuando el minimo del dia de bbva lo marca tu sl....


----------



## Hannibal (27 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> te sientes gili cuando el minimo del dia de bbva lo marca tu sl....



Te sientes mejor cuando no eres el único al que le pasa, aunque sea en otro valor.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Feb 2014)

Pues mis zelticas y mis arcelores resiten bastante bién hoy...


----------



## Garmont (27 Feb 2014)

Jcp + 23%

+10 caracs


----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2014)

Rebote va y viene. A ver la apertura americana como se porta. No van a doblar asi por que si y a fin de mes.


----------



## Krim (27 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Rebote va y viene. A ver la apertura americana como se porta. No van a doblar asi por que si y a fin de mes.



Whatever, no digo que no, pero yo lo que veo del jran Mulder es todo lo contrario. Señora Ostia incoming. Que nadie meta un duro ni deje de meterlo por lo que yo ponga, pero aquí lo escribo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Feb 2014)

Garmont dijo:


> Jcp + 23%
> 
> +10 caracs



Puede ser una buena opción entrar hoy aunque lleve tanta subida...


----------



## Algas (27 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Whatever, no digo que no, pero yo lo que veo del jran Mulder es todo lo contrario. Señora Ostia incoming. Que nadie meta un duro ni deje de meterlo por lo que yo ponga, pero aquí lo escribo.



Yo voy corto... a ver si no me fulminan:


----------



## Krim (27 Feb 2014)

Algas dijo:


> Yo voy corto... a ver si no me fulminan:



Yo hasta que no hable la pelopaja, ni corto ni largo, sino cortilargo con el jato

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 15:42 ----------

Esa vela en JCP...¿Son 10 millones de acciones compradas así del tirón?


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## decloban (27 Feb 2014)

Para quien se de por aludido con TEC


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## LCIRPM (27 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Lo de acciona es para no comprar nada del ibex en su put+++a vida.
> 
> Pero quién coj+++ones está comprando un negocio en ruina?????
> 
> ...



Lo que decía yo antes sobre los días de presentación de datos:
- Buenos resultados ---- > La acción baja
- Malos resultados ----- > Sube la acción
¿¿¿¿¿¿¿?????????


----------



## Se vende (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Enhorabuena, está ustec hoy sembrao.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Yo hasta que no hable la *pelopaja*, ni corto ni largo, sino cortilargo con el jato
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 15:42 ----
> 
> ...





Esa quien es? La Popeya tiene el pelo blanco, algo me he perdido


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Feb 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Lo de acciona es para no comprar nada del ibex en su put+++a vida.
> 
> Pero quién coj+++ones está comprando un* negocio en ruina*?????
> 
> ...



:no::no:

Sólo hasta que vuelvan a ganar los socialistas...entonces volverán a subvencionar hasta los eructos (esa gran energía renovable) y Acciona volverá a tirar pa´arriba.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2014)

Que alguien le quite a Pepitoria el ordenador.
Ha enloquecido.


----------



## davinci (27 Feb 2014)

He vendido la mitad de mis PRISAS, iba demasiado cargado para el jaleo que hay montado. Sigo dentro con el resto aprovechando el último repecho.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Juasjuajuas!! buenísimo!!


----------



## amago45 (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria está sembrado !!! !!!

La Yellen dice que hasta que el paro baje del 6.5%, le va a seguir dando a la manivela ...


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Barriendopacasismo:

Navarra y País Vasco entre las regiones más ricas de Europa (datos de renta media)




Curiosamente son las dos que no dependen de Madrid.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Pepitoria está sembrado !!! !!!
> 
> La Yellen dice que hasta que el paro baje del 6.5%, le va a seguir dando a la manivela ...



Se ha hecho caquita la Popeya


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2014)

davinci dijo:


> He vendido la mitad de mis PRISAS, iba demasiado cargado para el jaleo que hay montado. Sigo dentro con el resto aprovechando el último repecho.



Están ahí ahí en máximos diarios, pueden tirar para arriba de golpe o hacer antes una barridita de SL como la de ayer.

Alguno está ganando mucha pasta.

Si pasamos 0,49 vuelvo a entrar con media carga.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

Hay una diferencia bastante considerable del DAX , europa con los usanos.

Esto se tiene que resolver en algún momento,creo


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2014)

Menuda sangría las EZE de los huevos.


----------



## tesorero (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>


----------



## aitor33 (27 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Están ahí ahí en máximos diarios, pueden tirar para arriba de golpe o hacer antes una barridita de SL como la de ayer.
> 
> Alguno está ganando mucha pasta.
> 
> Si pasamos 0,49 vuelvo a entrar con media carga.



Es que si miras el gráfico a dos años me recuerda a lo que ha pasado con biosearch.

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 16:42 ----------

y ahi estamos amonohsssssss. Espero que no hagan ninguna barrida que queda poco tiempo para el cierre


----------



## Montegrifo (27 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Barriendopacasismo:
> 
> Navarra y País Vasco entre las regiones más ricas de Europa (datos de renta media)
> 
> ...



Ejem, ejem,... Privilegios fiscales, ejem, ejem, ... Cupo, grifo abierto haga lo que haga, ... Ejem, ejem...


----------



## napartarra (27 Feb 2014)

Yo, como os meteis conmigo, hoy no voy a decir si tengo o no tengo margin, pero ...


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Yo, como os meteis conmigo, hoy no voy a decir si tengo o no tengo margin, pero ...



Hay que saber aceptar los consejos. Pero bueno, usted mismo.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Yo, como os meteis conmigo, hoy no voy a decir si tengo o no tengo margin, pero ...



Pandoro me contó una vez que le atraía de forma irresistible el arima "Margin Man". No abra la puerta si suena el timbre :S


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

remontada de Ence


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2014)

Y esta subida atrapagacelas??)


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2014)

jajjajjj, toma rebote manolo. 

Lloricas por todos lados... que bonita es mi bola.


----------



## tesorero (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2014)

Enculada biblica, vamos a ver ese cierre en planicie, o a lo mejor no.

Vix en minimos, viene la ola.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Enculada biblica, vamos a ver ese cierre en planicie, o a lo mejor no.
> 
> Vix en minimos, viene la ola.



para qué lado? ::


----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2014)

Maximos diarios, muahaha.

Nos vamos al verde.


----------



## tesorero (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Feb 2014)

Si al final aún se nos está arreglando el día. De lo que podía haber sido a cómo está quedando...


----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2014)

Miren usa, se acabo el subir no??

Vaya dia epico. Gacelos heridos rezando por verdear.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

Le han metido mucha cera en Europa todo el día, hasta algun gordo-gordo se puede haber quedado pillado 

Tiene mucho peligro el día de hoy


----------



## Krim (27 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Whatever, no digo que no, pero yo lo que veo del jran Mulder es todo lo contrario. Señora Ostia incoming. Que nadie meta un duro ni deje de meterlo por lo que yo ponga, pero aquí lo escribo.



¡¡Sírvanme un owned!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Feb 2014)

Que ha pasado con mis zelticas? Un 4%...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Que ha pasado con mis zelticas? Un 4%...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 10 mediante Tapatalk



igual mañana o el lunes corrigen un poco ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Es que si miras el gráfico a dos años me recuerda a lo que ha pasado con biosearch.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 16:42 ----------
> 
> y ahi estamos amonohsssssss. Espero que no hagan ninguna barrida que queda poco tiempo para el cierre



Prisa esta quebrada y tal


----------



## atman (27 Feb 2014)

Nadie comenta JCPenney? +23% !!!

Cabrrrrrnes...



> It seems that J.C. Penney’s endeavors to give itself a facelift have paid off as the company posted narrower-than-expected losses and positive comparable-store sales. According to the CEO, J.C. Penney is now aiming to “go forward”, which the third stage of its turnaround, after having completed “immediate stabilization” and “rebuilding” in the last 10 months.





> JCP has tacked on about 14% over the past two sessions to perch at $5.96, and is currently poised for even more impressive gains in today's session, after providing a strong 2014 sales forecast last night. In response, *Citigroup* upped its *price target to $7.50* from $6.50 this morning, while Wells Fargo upgraded the stock to "market perform" from "underperform." Buckingham and Baird also increased their respective price targets. Heading into J.C. Penney Company, Inc.'s quarterly event, the majority of the brokerage crew was skeptical, with 17 of the 20 covering analysts dishing out "hold" or worse ratings. On the flip side, *the average 12-month price target comes in at $7.86*, representing expected upside of nearly 32% from the shares' current price.





Analyst Upgrades: Tesla Motors Inc (TSLA), J.C. Penney Company, Inc., and Netflix, Inc. | Trading Floor Blog | Schaeffer's Investment Research

Y no se pierdan el comentario de Tesla... cuidadín que las carga el diablo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Feb 2014)

entrada a ultima hora en Bankia, Ezentis y natraceutical..... a ver que pasa mañana a primera hora.


----------



## IRobot (27 Feb 2014)

Envolvente bajista bastante feucha que ha dejado Telefónica hoy. No compraría por debajo de 11.60 y no estaría en ella por debajo de 11... ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (27 Feb 2014)

45 millones de beneficio neto para Gam. Me esperaba un poco más...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (27 Feb 2014)

Resultados NATRACEUTICAL
- Natraceutical cerró 2013 con un beneficio neto de 0,95 M€ frente a pérdidas de 0,01 M€ en 2012
- La compañía concluyó el ejercicio con una cifra de negocios de 31,37 M€, un crecimiento del 4,8% respecto al cierre del ejercicio anterior
- Sin deuda, luego los resultados financieros son positivos ...

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={0f21a412-7e1c-4707-90eb-eb2889cb97bc}

A ver si mañana nos salimos bién de esta, estamos dentro desde 0.32 ...


----------



## Durmiente (27 Feb 2014)

No ha ido mal la cosa del todo...
Podía haber sido peor....


----------



## aitor33 (27 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Prisa esta quebrada y tal



Sus números te avalan...

Prisa pierde 649 millones | Intereconomía | 1144160



Prisa perdió 648,7 millones de euros el pasado año, un 154,4 % más que los 255 millones de pérdidas de 2012, lastrado por las indemnizaciones de las reestructuraciones de personal y las provisiones registradas por el deterioro del fondo de comercio y el acuerdo con ONO.
Según ha informado la empresa a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, los ingresos de explotación fueron de 2.725,7 millones de euros, un 2,3 % más que en 2012, y su resultado bruto de explotación (ebitda) cayó un 30,6 % hasta los 296,2 millones.
Los ingresos publicitarios cayeron un 2,3 % hasta alcanzar los 543,8 millones de euros y representaron un 19,9 % del total de ingresos del grupo.
Los gastos de explotación aumentaron un 24,2 % respecto a 2012, al ascender a 3.526,8 millones, debido a los efectos derivados de deterioros activos y al nuevo acuerdo de explotación del fútbol.


----------



## amago45 (27 Feb 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Envolvente bajista bastante feucha que ha dejado Telefónica hoy. No compraría por debajo de 11.60 y no estaría en ella por debajo de 11... ienso:



Esperemos que no se confirme mañana la envolvente bajista. A ver los usanos como acaban hoy (1850) y que no psae nada raro en Crimea ... :::


----------



## sinnombrex (27 Feb 2014)

A los bankieros... El Frob vende un 7.5% de bankia
El Frob vende un 7,5% de Bankia a inversores institucionales,Banca. Expansi?n.com


----------



## amago45 (27 Feb 2014)

DEOLEO: Obtiene benefico de 20 M€ en 2013 y reduce deuda financiera en 152 M€, un 24% hasta los 472 M€. Posición de caja de 197 M€

dimisión por motivos personales del Consejero Independiente D.José María de León Molinari.::::::


----------



## Garmont (27 Feb 2014)

$ACI subiendo con fuerza 5% pero el volumen tampoco es nada del otro mundo.

Vamos a ver si empieza a cambiar la tendencia del carbón


----------



## sr.anus (27 Feb 2014)

Probando unos largos en el sp ahora 1850,x, si gacela peleona, a ver si saco otro trade made in mv


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (27 Feb 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Buenas, hoy se publican los resultados de 2013 de natraceutical.
> Que os parece, a que huelen??
> Conga no verdad?



http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={8c761a8a-027c-43f5-87aa-04c350cb6e8e}

Valencia, 27 de febrero de 2014
Nota de resultados: Ejercicio 2013
Sólido crecimiento orgánico

Natraceutical cerró 2013 con un beneficio neto
de 0,95 M€ frente a pérdidas de 0,01 M€ en 2012
•
La compañía concluyó el ejercicio con una cifra de
negocios de 31,37 M€, un crecimiento del 4,8%
respecto al cierre del ejercicio anterior.
•
La recuperación de las ventas, junto con el fuerte
apalancamiento operativo de Forté Pharma,
favoreció un incremento del EBITDA de Natraceutical
del 198,8% hasta los 2,57 M€, frente a los 0,86
M€ de 2012.
•
La cancelación de la totalidad del crédito sindicad
o en diciembre de 2012 permitió a la compañía
reducir el neto entre gastos e ingresos financieros
de 4,65 M€ negativos en 2012 a 0,15 M€ positivos
a cierre de 2013 y concluir el ejercicio con un ben
eficio antes de impuestos de 2,09 M€ frente a
pérdidas de 1,00 M€ a cierre de 2012


----------



## Topongo (27 Feb 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> A los bankieros... El Frob vende un 7.5% de bankia
> El Frob vende un 7,5% de Bankia a inversores institucionales,Banca. Expansi?n.com



Bueno pues a ver que pasa con esto... 
Al parecer ha sido a mercado... por eso eataba tan sujeta últimamente ienso:
Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sinnombrex (27 Feb 2014)

Resultados Elecnor...

Elecnor reduce un 39% el beneficio por el golpe regulatorio,Empresas Sector Energ?a. Expansi?n.com

Hoy ha llegado a caer hasta un 5%, pero recupero al final. Acusan el nuevo marco regulatorio, o eso dicen.



> Elecnor obtuvo un beneficio atribuido de 53,28 millones de euros en el año 2013, lo que representa un descenso del 39% con respecto al ejercicio anterior debido al impacto de la nueva regulación energética adoptada por el Gobierno entre 2012 y 2013, informó la compañía.



Realmente llego a caer mas de un 5% hasta 9.77 que es algo mas del 7%, ¿una barrida de stops? con esos resultados, tengo mis dudas de que se vaya a ir mas abajo


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2014)

Vaya enculada en el sp compadres. Siguen empujando, veremos como lo vuelven a los 1845 al cierre, si no... huid.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

Argg!!!

3 thanks tan sólo para los 10.000 

(Prometo gratificación )


----------



## juanfer (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Esta nueva temporada de gifs son muy buenos.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Argg!!!
> 
> 3 thanks tan sólo para los 10.000
> 
> (Prometo gratificación )



¡¡Gracias!!







Y ahora la gratificación...



Spoiler


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Argg!!!
> 
> 3 thanks tan sólo para los 10.000
> 
> (Prometo gratificación )



Acabo de ponerle los tres que pedia

De nada...
PD.. Dan algo por los 10.000? 1 Tesla, 2 Bankias, 3 Prisas o similares


Vaya gratificación... A que se los quito


----------



## kuroi (27 Feb 2014)

vamos arriba !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Topongo (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria puto amo los dias de guano son mejores con Vd...
Vaya preparando memes para los bankieros que los vamos a necesitar me parece

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ... (27 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> igual mañana o el lunes corrigen un poco ::



Ane, no paras de utilizar el emoticono de Roto2 pero me da la impresión de que no tienes ni idea del sentimiento que expresa el mismo.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Acabo de ponerle los tres que pedia
> 
> De nada...
> PD.. Dan algo por los 10.000? 1 Tesla, 2 Bankias, 3 Prisas o similares
> ...



Sólo por el detalle 





Spoiler













---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 21:00 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Pepitoria puto amo los dias de guano son mejores con Vd...
> Vaya preparando memes para los bankieros que los vamos a necesitar me parece
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2014)

Enhorabuena pepitoria, eres un perro viejo. Estas en el club de los bosses del hilo.

Ultima oportunidad para liarla al cierre. De no ser asi cuidado con los 1850. Tienen gasolina para aburrir.


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Feb 2014)

Menudo movimiento que tengo en los USA.

Penney subiendo un 25%, First Solar después de caer ayer un 9% hoy subiendo un 8%, Ariad haciendo un bonito reversal...


ANR hay que vigilarla, está ahí-ahí.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## jopitxujo (27 Feb 2014)

Con la subida de hoy JC Penney rompe la bajista que traía desde hace mucho, habrá que ver si mañana confirma o se queda en un calentón pero daría un cambio importante en la acción mirando a medio-largo plazo.


----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2014)

Ahora que veo los gifs, que hay de nuevo con la yellen?? ha dicho algo interesante?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## juan35 (27 Feb 2014)

JANUSSSSSS iluminanossss.

has ido alli para quemar el carbon y hacerlo subir :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria, los compañeros de piso me han comentado que hoy ha deleitado a la forería con unos gifs de colección, pasaba a saludar y felicitarle por el buen trabajo


----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2014)

Cierre en 1855 clavados.

Bienvenidos a la nueva era hamijos. No lo quieren mover.

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 21:59 ----------

Pd le han metido pepino de ultimo minuto.

Maximos historicos del sp al cierre.

Sonreid. Otro punto mas para la bola, a este paso lo patento.


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2014)

Jopitxujo efectivamente ANR hay que vigilarla.... Yo me quedo dentro.... Tiene pinta de irse arriba siempre y cuando mañana no la bajen otra vez a los entornos de los 5,30.

Por cierto, enhorabuena por su entrada en sacyr. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Ahora que veo los gifs, que hay de nuevo con la yellen?? ha dicho algo interesante?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



Impresora a tope hasta que el paro baje al 6,5%

(Paro similar al de aquí, vamos :


----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Impresora a tope hasta que el paro baje al 6,5%
> 
> (Paro similar al de aquí, vamos :



Pues nos vamos a ir muy muy arriba, comienzo a ver los 2000 sp para este año.

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 22:08 ----------

Y siguen metiendo caña en el after... ::

Mañana sera otro dia (igual), inercia y subidas en europa (ya saben los buenos van a solucionar los problemas en ucrania) y luego a partir de las 16:00 lo que diga usa (planicie-ligera subida), cierre de mes en maximos historicos usa y todos felices.

Hay... el limpiabotas...

Salud, pues al final todos vamos al mismo sitio.


----------



## tarrito (27 Feb 2014)

Piratóoooon!!

lo de la libretita de Vengansa, era broma ... cuéntese algo, que no le voy a hacer nada ::


p.d; lo tengo acojonao :XX:


----------



## Garmont (27 Feb 2014)

La mejor sesión del año de las carboneras usanas. Esperemos que tenga continuación mañana y no quede en un calentón de un solo día. 
Me uno a la petición de que se pronuncie el maestro Janus


----------



## egarenc (27 Feb 2014)

impresionante ACI, bien PM y Imtech, desesperante Alstom


----------



## bertok (27 Feb 2014)

Un poco de musiquita .... aunque sea un cover ::

Esa juventud intentando salir adelante ::

Además de cantante, una de ellas es amazona 

[YOUTUBE]hke_iy3AYc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2014)

Bertok, no comentas mucho ultimamente a cerca del los indices... ya ves donde andamos y anda el sp, en la cresta. No se como andan de volumen.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Feb 2014)

Carbón??? :no:
El futuro va en otra dirección
Joint Center for Artificial Photosynthesis


----------



## bertok (27 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Bertok, no comentas mucho ultimamente a cerca del los indices... ya ves donde andamos y anda el sp, en la cresta. No se como andan de volumen.



Para mí, la aproximación del SP a máximos es fea, fea. El Dow sigue retrasado. En el culibex veo patinaje.

Aviso a navegantes, la populares matildes marcarán este año los 9,XX.

Suerte, los amos del dinero están afilando la guadaña.

Hacía tiempo que no te leía, un placer as usual ::


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> DEOLEO: Obtiene benefico de 20 M€ en 2013 y reduce deuda financiera en 152 M€, un 24% hasta los 472 M€. Posición de caja de 197 M€
> 
> dimisión por motivos personales del Consejero Independiente D.José María de León Molinari.::::::



vaya, he fallado por un 1%


----------



## xavigomis (27 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> impresionante ACI, bien PM y Imtech, desesperante Alstom



Egarenc yo también estoy en imtech, que parece que va a tirar y entre en Alstom, que tiene una valoración buena y la más baja de los últimos años... como lo ves?


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

... dijo:


> Ane, no paras de utilizar el emoticono de Roto2 pero me da la impresión de que no tienes ni idea del sentimiento que expresa el mismo.



 ?

en este caso significa que igual y solo igual palean un poco a zeltia entre mañana y lunes ::


----------



## xavigomis (27 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Para mí, la aproximación del SP a máximos es fea, fea. El Dow sigue retrasado. En el culibex veo patinaje.
> 
> Aviso a navegantes, la populares matildes marcarán este año los 9,XX.
> 
> ...



Buenas bertok, yo tengo tef también... (todo lo bueno vamos)
como calculas esos 9 euros de Tef? Te lo ha dicho la bruja?


----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Para mí, la aproximación del SP a máximos es fea, fea. El Dow sigue retrasado. En el culibex veo patinaje.
> 
> Aviso a navegantes, la populares matildes marcarán este año los 9,XX.
> 
> ...



Ando bastante dobladillo, paro, TAB ( busca en psico y veras que tengo un problemilla serio)...

Vamos tirando.

Cuidate.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *Para mí, la aproximación del SP a máximos es fea, fea. El Dow sigue retrasado. En el culibex veo patinaje.*
> 
> Aviso a navegantes, la populares matildes marcarán este año los 9,XX.
> 
> ...



Si hubiera dicho lo contrario me habría preocupado 
Como se tiene que aproximar a máximos un índice para que no sea feo feo? Y cuantas veces a estado en máximos históricos el SP en el último año?


----------



## bertok (27 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Buenas bertok, yo tengo tef también... (todo lo bueno vamos)
> como calculas esos 9 euros de Tef? Te lo ha dicho la bruja?



Los 11,20 - 11,00 son niveles claves en el corto plazo. Estas 2 semanas ha tenido mucha volatilidad y hoy ha caído con mucho volumen.

Estas cosas no ocurren por casualidad.

Si pierde los 11,00, se va hacia los 9,9 y ahí a rezar tó lo que se sepa ::::::

No me hagas mucho caso :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

acabo de verlo en el blog de c.maria

Deoleo cierra 2013 con un beneficio de 20 millones, frente a las pérdidas de 245 millones del año anterior - Yahoo Finanzas España


Más de los míos (alimentación)
Viscofan reduce su beneficio un 3,4%, pero logra una facturación récord - elEconomista.es

y hubiera ganado más si no es por la nueva regulación energética 

Viscofan SA: ?Viscofan will pay a complementary dividend from 2013 net income of a gross amount of €0.704 per share.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2014)

juan35 dijo:


> JANUSSSSSS iluminanossss.
> 
> has ido alli para quemar el carbon y hacerlo subir :fiufiu:



uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ladrillófilo (27 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si hubiera dicho lo contrario me habría preocupado
> Como se tiene que aproximar a máximos un índice para que no sea feo feo? Y cuantas veces a estado en máximos históricos el SP en el último año?



El problema es que lo vemos tan claro que al final la teoría contrarian es la que sucede. 
Desde 13xx puntos en el SP (y creo que coincide con el inicio del QEternity) vengo leyendo que caerá. Lo cierto es que la impresora no se detiene, pese a que restringen el ritmo.

Es MUY jodido saber cuándo se dará la vuelta. Eso sí, queda poco. Cada vez se hace más estrecho el camino, y las subidas más difíciles.


----------



## bertok (27 Feb 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Ando bastante dobladillo, paro, TAB ( busca en psico y veras que tengo un problemilla serio)...
> 
> Vamos tirando.
> 
> Cuidate.



Lucha, eso no es nada para un vasco ::::::

Todos los días, tras la ducha matutina, mirada al espejo + sonrisa de oreja a oreja y dí en voz alta "qué de puta madre". Luego un poco de musiquita dance para mantener alta la adrenalina y listo.

FUNCIONA.

[YOUTUBE]2DVnZstVqpA[/YOUTUBE]

Ánimo.


----------



## egarenc (27 Feb 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Egarenc yo también estoy en imtech, que parece que va a tirar y entre en Alstom, que tiene una valoración buena y la más baja de los últimos años... como lo ves?



::::::
así lo veo colega, vaya roto me están haciendo estas dos. Imtech no me preocupa, como dice ponzi es susto o muerte, esperemos que sea lo primero y que su avatar de holandesa bien parecida nos traiga suerte. De la segunda, todavía estoy intentando comprender esta caída que no se corresponde con unos resultados como los presentados, malos pero no desastrosos. Creo que una empresa así a PER 6 está para arriesgarse (a precios de inicios de 2006), los trenes van como un tiro pero las turbinas y la parte de energía les ha lastrado bastante. En ambas promediaré si bajan algo más.


----------



## bertok (27 Feb 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> El problema es que lo vemos tan claro que al final la teoría contrarian es la que sucede.
> Desde 13xx puntos en el SP (y creo que coincide con el inicio del QEternity) vengo leyendo que caerá. Lo cierto es que la impresora no se detiene, pese a que restringen el ritmo.
> 
> Es MUY jodido saber cuándo se dará la vuelta. Eso sí, queda poco. Cada vez se hace más estrecho el camino, y las subidas más difíciles.



La cuña aniquilará al gacelerio planetario.

Está escrito en las cartas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Jopitxujo efectivamente ANR hay que vigilarla.... Yo me quedo dentro.... Tiene pinta de irse arriba siempre y cuando mañana no la bajen otra vez a los entornos de los 5,30.
> 
> Por cierto, enhorabuena por su entrada en sacyr.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk




Si mañana ANR se porta bien seguramente le meta un tirito con vistas a medio plazo. Veremos.

Sacyr en estos momentos la veo muy bien, hasta los 5,40 espero que llegue.



Cada vez que veo el mercado tan bien, con tantas oportunidades es que la hostia de pandoro anda cerca.
Es que si mañana Colonial vaya a cerrar por encima de 1,65 puede que le meta unos eurillos a largo plazo, de la misma manera que tengo ahora Prisa, Urbas y Quabit. Poquita cantidad (unos 1500 euros de media) y dejarlas tranquilas.


----------



## Chila (27 Feb 2014)

Ojo ACI que ya estuvo a 4,55

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 23:05 ----------

E Iberdrola verde.
A seguir asi.
Y las matildes se nos despeñan, yo staria fuera del valor.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Feb 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> El problema es que lo vemos tan claro que al final la teoría contrarian es la que sucede.
> Desde 13xx puntos en el SP (y creo que coincide con el inicio del QEternity) vengo leyendo que caerá. Lo cierto es que la impresora no se detiene, pese a que restringen el ritmo.
> 
> Es MUY jodido saber cuándo se dará la vuelta. Eso sí, queda poco. Cada vez se hace más estrecho el camino, y las subidas más difíciles.



Es posible que caigan. De hecho en algún momento tendrán que caer como ha pasado muchas veces antes.
Lo que dudo es que eso vaya a suceder ahora justo en el momento en el que hay mayor liquidez y cuando, no nos engañemos, los resultados de las empresas americanas en general son buenas. Al final creo que el estar pensando cada día que esto se va a hundir es más un sesgo cognitivo que una realidad.


----------



## egarenc (27 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los 11,20 - 11,00 son niveles claves en el corto plazo. Estas 2 semanas ha tenido mucha volatilidad y hoy ha caído con mucho volumen.
> 
> Estas cosas no ocurren por casualidad.
> 
> ...



Cuando llegue hasta ahí, pongame unas cuantas, con un RPD del 7,5% el mal trago de verlas bajar todavía más seria menos mal trago :


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2014)

esas timof ................. Alierta tiene un problema que es que debe dinero a espuertas y todo el mundo sabe que tiene que tirar de talonario para crecer y diversificar o se le viene el chiringuito abajo.


----------



## atman (27 Feb 2014)

RBS has lost all the £46bn pumped in by the taxpayer - Telegraph


----------



## bertok (27 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> RBS has lost all the £46bn pumped in by the taxpayer - Telegraph



los ukanos están cociéndose en una rica inflación desde hace años ::::::


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> esas timof ................. Alierta tiene un problema que es que debe dinero a espuertas y todo el mundo sabe que tiene que tirar de talonario para crecer y diversificar o se le viene el chiringuito abajo.



Para mi lo de hoy ha sido un cerrojazo en toda regla.Era el unico bluechip que no tiraba de scripdiv.....hasta hoy...Cada dia miro menos España,el mundo sigue adelante pero lejos de aqui


----------



## ane agurain (27 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Ojo ACI que ya estuvo a 4,55
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 23:05 ----------
> 
> ...



*
USTED NO TIENE FÉ*



Janus dijo:


> esas timof ................. Alierta tiene un problema que es que debe dinero a espuertas y todo el mundo sabe que tiene que tirar de talonario para crecer y diversificar o se le viene el chiringuito abajo.



Usted tampoco.


A la izquierda, los fibonaccis desde el mínimo, y luego otro desde la corrección. A la derecha el fibo de caída.

Quiere más?

La media de 200 sesiones justo ahí.








MATILDE VA A LUCHAR POR SU VIDA. Usted debería colaborar. Su vida depende de ellos. Aporte un eurito por favor.

---------- Post added 27-feb-2014 at 16:41 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Para mi lo de hoy ha sido un cerrojazo en toda regla.Era el unico bluechip que no tiraba de scripdiv.....hasta hoy...Cada dia miro menos España,el mundo sigue adelante pero lejos de aqui



Que es mentira, que se puede cobrar en metálico si se pide.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Feb 2014)

Conseguido el objetivo, empieza el empapelamiento a este nivel de precios en los que el Estado recupera parte de su inversión


----------



## bertok (27 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Para mi lo de hoy ha sido un cerrojazo en toda regla.Era el unico bluechip que no tiraba de scripdiv.....hasta hoy...Cada dia miro menos España,el mundo sigue adelante pero lejos de aqui



Pero no te pierdas los fuegos artificiales de la economía expañola ::::::

La sociedad expañola no sería capaz de aguantar pacíficamente otra recesión del 3% en el falseado PIB ..... y si los mercados caen a plomo vamos hacia ahí.


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Pero no te pierdas los fuegos artificiales de la economía expañola ::::::
> 
> La sociedad expañola no sería capaz de aguantar pacíficamente otra recesión del 3% en el falseado PIB ..... y si los mercados caen a plomo vamos hacia ahí.



Un scripdiv es la forma mas facil y rapida de destruir valor.La opcion que ha elegido Alierta es pesima,sigue estando barata pero como se lie a imprimir papelitos los 14 que vale tef poco a poco pueden ir bajando...Aun asi es mejor opcion que otros bluechip sobre todo los del sector bancario,al menos tef cotiza con descuento.


----------



## bertok (27 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Un scripdiv es la forma mas facil y rapida de destruir valor.La opcion que ha elegido Alierta es pesima,sigue estando barata pero como se lie a imprimir papelitos los 14 que vale tef poco a poco pueden ir bajando...Aun asi es mejor opcion que otros bluechip sobre todo los del sector bancario,al menos tef cotiza con descuento.



El sector bancario patrio está de lo más caro que ha estado nunca.

Va hacia el destrozo pero mientras tanto la mejor será Bankia ..... joder qué cosas :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Un scripdiv es la forma mas facil y rapida de destruir valor.La opcion que ha elegido Alierta es pesima,sigue estando barata pero como se lie a imprimir papelitos los 14 que vale tef poco a poco pueden ir bajando...Aun asi es mejor opcion que otros bluechip sobre todo los del sector bancario,al menos tef cotiza con descuento.



Si es que que nos esperamos de una empresa que tenía de consejero a Don Iñaki Urdangarín Duque de Empalmado.
Una cosa es que tengamos que tragar con los castuzos porque "asín semos" y otra que yo libremente ponga mi pasta en sus chiringuitos :no:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

Mañána Inditex y Tef inician el camino:


Hace apenas un año, mucho he reflexionado sobre las enigmaticas palabras de fundamentales por parte Ponzi. El tiempo le ha dado la razón, y de Matilde libre a Matilde libre, se transmitió el mensaje que el valeroso Ponzi y sus 300 burbujos, tan lejos del hogar, entregaron la vida no solo por España, sino por toda Europa y por la promesa que este pais representa.


Y aquí!!, Ahora!! En esta escarpada tierra llamada Ralph35, las ordas del Jato se enfrentan a la aniquilación!! 

Ahí están, los cortos desalmados, con el ratón encogido y tembloroso el pulso, aterrorizados, no son conscientes del despiadado y brutal horror que sufrieron frente a los largos de los 300.

Y ahora, desde el otro lado del Inditex, contemplan a diez mil gacelas, a la cabeza de treinta mil ovejas libres. 

Los cortos solo nos triplican en número, alentador para cualquier gacela.

En este día, liberamos al Ralph35 del scriptdividismo y la tiranía del carbón, y damos la bienvenida al futuro más esperanzador que hayamos imaginado. 

Demos las gracias a Ponzi y a sus 300 valientes!!! Hacia la Victoria!! Inditeeeeeex!


----------



## Montegrifo (28 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Conseguido el objetivo, empieza el empapelamiento a este nivel de precios en los que el Estado recupera parte de su inversión



¿Y a quién están empapelando? no habrá empapelada hasta que se llegue a los 2 euros y empiecen a hablar en los telediarios de las bankias y su maravilloso supergestor goiri. 

No veo empapelada porque la manada de gacelas todavía no se ha fijado ni quiere saber nada de bankia. Tan solo cuatro cabras locas vamos tonteando con bankias y que a la mínima nos echaremos al monte. Pero lo gordo, ahora mismo, lo mueven los institucionales, de kilotón en kilotón. Simplemente la están pintando para que en unos meses quede guapa. Por el camino, solo veo una oportunidad única de subirse a un cómodo vagón mientras precalientan el horno.

Bueno, dejo de poner tonterías no vaya a ser que alguien me haga caso


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Mañána Inditex y Tef inician el camino:
> 
> 
> Hace apenas un año, mucho he reflexionado sobre las enigmaticas palabras de fundamentales por parte Ponzi. El tiempo le ha dado la razón, y de Matilde libre a Matilde libre, se transmitió el mensaje que el valeroso Ponzi y sus 300 burbujos, tan lejos del hogar, entregaron la vida no solo por España, sino por toda Europa y por la promesa que este pais representa.
> ...



Podria mirarme con el comechis e.on quiero entrar... 
Nadie mas nos acompaña a mi y al chinito en la azucarera?


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Podria mirarme con el comechis e.on quiero entrar...
> Nadie mas nos acompaña a mi y al chinito en la azucarera?



EOAN E.ON SE NA


No pinta muy bien. El precio ha aguantado por encima de la lenta, la rápida cae en su búsqueda, pero el kumo ha detenido un poco la caída. Viene uno plano de 10 días a 13,60 y el kumo muy fino en 2 días. y la chikou va a cortar el precio a la baja. Normalmente todo esto indica que fuera ya mismo, porque es lento.

Sabiendo que es lento, para salir, suelo mirar con Mov.Direccional y ADX. En este caso me dice puerta hace 2 días, por unos días. Es decir, si está fuera, espere.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> EOAN E.ON SE NA
> 
> 
> No pinta muy bien. El precio ha aguantado por encima de la lenta, la rápida cae en su búsqueda, pero el kumo ha detenido un poco la caída. Viene uno plano de 10 días a 13,60 y el kumo muy fino en 2 días. y la chikou va a cortar el precio a la baja. Normalmente todo esto indica que fuera ya mismo, porque es lento.
> ...



Mañana contrato unas lineas de tlf para subirle sus matildes


----------



## Janus (28 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El sector bancario patrio está de lo más caro que ha estado nunca.
> 
> Va hacia el destrozo pero mientras tanto la mejor será Bankia ..... joder qué cosas :ouch::ouch::ouch:



se sabe que TimoF necesita cash porque va a gastar y eso le penaliza. Está fuera de juego porque no tiene capacidad de endeudarse pero o compra o sale del juego.


----------



## pirivi-parava (28 Feb 2014)

noticias frescas de bankia: colocación a 1,50 y compromiso de no-venta en 90 días

¿ qué pasará mañana?

El Estado coloca el 7,5% de Bankia por 1.295 millones a 1,50 euros por acción - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

90 días? cuándo son las elecciones europeas?

22-25 mayo elecciones
28 mayo meten bankia a saco


yo lo veo clarinete


----------



## Chila (28 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 90 días? cuándo son las elecciones europeas?
> 
> 22-25 mayo elecciones
> 28 mayo meten bankia a saco
> ...



¿meten para arriba o para abajo?
Yo estoy con Montegrifo, pero tengo mis dudas, y me suelo fiar de Carlos MAria.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 01:08 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Para mi lo de hoy ha sido un cerrojazo en toda regla.Era el unico bluechip que no tiraba de scripdiv.....hasta hoy...Cada dia miro menos España,el mundo sigue adelante pero lejos de aqui



Pero...¿no llevas Corticeiras? ¿y como está Portugal?


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

Si pensamos en plan HP:

No quieren que se les caiga Bankia encima antes de las elecciones.
Se comprometen a no inundar de papel la cotización hasta después de las elecciones (90 días), porque creo yo, tienen miedo de que se les venga encima 2.0

Así pues:

1-no es bueno que metan más papel a 1.50
2-es bueno contar con el plazo ese


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿meten para arriba o para abajo?
> Yo estoy con Montegrifo, pero tengo mis dudas, y me suelo fiar de Carlos MAria.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 01:08 ----------
> ...



En los fondos si que llevo corticeiras asi como conduril,semapa,sonae,pt,mota engil,correios.... Tengo unas cuantas portuguesas.Hace año y medio empece a fijarme en Tef (rondaba los 8,8), tenian un proyecto muy ambicioso (fibra,4g,vender atento y reducir la deuda a 45000 mill).Todo se ha cumplido a rajatabla sin embargo me quedo con un sabor agridulce, los ingresos han bajado,no asi sus clientes totales, solo gracias a la reduccion de costes el golpe ha sido medianamente asumible. Ahora nos encontramos ante un negocio que sigue siendo lider pero que como bien ha dicho Janus tienen que crecer si o si (Alemania,España e Italia) y ese es el problema, ante semejante reto tenemos de capitan a Alierta.Tef tiene una capacidad de generar efectivo descomunal y de hecho hay que ser pero que muy zoquete para cargarse semejante imperio.Si bien sigo optimista sobre la integracion de D+,Alemania e Italia hoy me llevado una buena dosis de realidad, el unico blue chip que no habia ampliado capital se suma al timo de la estampita...por que Alierta?Con lo facil que era decir suprimimos el dividendo un año mas y nos hacemos con el control de europa...por que?


----------



## Janus (28 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> En los fondos si que llevo corticeiras asi como conduril,semapa,sonae,pt,mota engil,correios.... Tengo unas cuantas portuguesas.Hace año y medio empece a fijarme en Tef (rondaba los 8,8), tenian un proyecto muy ambicioso (fibra,4g,vender atento y reducir la deuda a 45000 mill).Todo se ha cumplido a rajatabla sin embargo me quedo con un sabor agridulce, los ingresos no han parado de bajar,no asi sus clientes totales, solo gracias a la reduccion de costes el golpe ha sido medianamente asumible. Ahora nos encontramos ante un negocio que sigue siendo lider pero que como bien ha dicho Janus tienen que crecer si o si (Alemania,España e Italia) y ese es el problema, ante semejante reto tenemos de capitan a Alierta.Tef tiene una capacidad de generar efectivo descomunal y de hecho hay que ser pero que muy zoquete para cargarse semejante imperio.Si bien sigo optimista sobre la integracion de D+,Alemania e Italia hoy me llevado una buena dosis de realidad, el unico blue chip que no habia ampliado capital se suma al timo de la estampita...por que Alierta?Con lo facil que era decir suprimimos el dividendo un año mas y nos hacemos con el control de europa...por que?






no hay que engañarse, es un negocio decadente que en el caso de TimoF se sustenta por el apretarse lo cual hace que ganan lo que a otros les quitan (proveedores). TimoF ya no aporta nada útil a la sociedad. Seguirán apretando las clavijas para extraer dinero hasta que no valgan para nada. Esto es España y sus empresarios+empresas. Es lo que hay y no da para más. A golpe de talonario y gracias a los bancos han conseguido posicionarse en países atrasados para simular el negocio de la España del R78.

los muy hijosdeputa subirán la acción hasta los 22 euros incluyendo dividendo pero esta mierda de empresa ya no da más de sí.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 01:54 ----------

ahí va un how to ............. 

a llenar las alforjas, con tiento y buen criterio pero no dejéis pasar este business.

Make some noise.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-ganar-pasta-de-que-hablo.html#post11075280

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 02:03 ----------

esto es lo que tiene buscar pueblos atrasados económica para robarles la plata. Siempre hay alguno más listo en el patio: Alierta, toma nota tonto de la polla.

La devaluación encubierta en Venezuela le cuesta 1.800 millones a Telefónica | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 02:07 ----------

ya puedes ir callando bocazas. Estás hablando de una liga global y tus castuzos a sueldo con carnet político no se atreverán a regular contra ellas en solitario.

Mal negocio tienes entre manos cuando acabas recurriendo a la pataleta y la lloriquea en vez a la inversión en el talento. De eso poco sabes, todo te ha venido a través del pedir y agasajar.

*Sigue fichando ex-políticos en vez de grandes ingenieros*. Así te luce el bigote.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 02:11 ----------

Joder, más tonto y no nace.

Alierta: '¿Vamos a digitalizar Europa con 30 millones de euros?' | Economía | EL MUNDO

El facebook cambia muchos papelitos para comprar aquello que tú por ahorrar quisiste copiar y no conseguiste. En cambio, tu das papelitos a tus accionistas.

Un niño te está dando una lección.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 02:14 ----------

los españoles más tontos y no nacen.

Pago a las compa??as telef?nicas | ELMUNDO.es

veo que alierta ha esta clickeando como el idiota que es.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

Mañana o el lunes es posible que hagan pupa a bio-liber-gowex-europac


----------



## Durmiente (28 Feb 2014)

Con todas estas noticias sibre bankia lo unico que creo ver claro es que su cotizacion no va a bajar de 1,50 durante 90 dias. 
Por lo demas, si tienen que ir colocando tantisimo papel lo normal es que no dejen que se les caiga en el corto plazo. 
Mañana mismo habra declaraciones del ministro intentando "calentar" el valor, como han hecho en otras ocasiones. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (28 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Mañana o el lunes es posible que hagan pupa a bio-liber-gowex-europac



Expliquese usted por favor.

Al menos en el caso de Gowex 

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 08:08 ----------

Januuuuuuussssss

Esta es la buena???

Estábamos esperando a Baltasar hace mucho tiempo . Yihaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Hoy puede ser un día movido


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Mañana o el lunes es posible que hagan pupa a bio-liber-gowex-europac



Bio ha presentado resultados y entro papel...


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Feb 2014)

El precio oficial no se conoce por el momento

La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) ha anunciado la suspensión de la cotización de Bankia hasta las 10:00 horas. Ayer, la entidad anunciaba que el Fondo de Reestructuración Ordenada Bancaria (FROB), a través del cual el Gobierno ostenta el control de la entidad, comenzaba el proceso de desinversión con la colocación acelerada de un 7,5%. 

Deutsche Bank, Morgan Stanley y UBS “están realizando por cuenta de BPA una colocación privada entre inversores cualificados de un paquete de 863.799.641 acciones de Bankia, representativas del 7,5% de su capital social”, indicaba Bankia. Se desconoce por el momento el precio de la operación, pero fuentes de El Confidencial apuntaban a 1,5 euros. Bankia cerró ayer en los 1,58 euros.

La participación en Bankia que ha puesto a la venta el FROB está valorada en unos 1.365 millones de euros, a precios de mercado. Bankia ha recibido ayudas públicas por valor de 22.424 millones de euros. 


Leer más: Bankia, suspendida de cotización hasta las 10:00 horas mientras el Gobierno coloca el 7,5% - Noticias ibex informacion ibex Bankia, suspendida de cotización hasta las 10:00 horas mientras el Gobierno coloca el 7,5% - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Durmiente (28 Feb 2014)

Se va aber un follon

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## moisty70 (28 Feb 2014)

Buen día viernes señores,
Desde el desconocimiento, ojo.

He leído esta frase por ahí y me parece un disparate ¿puede llegar a tener sentido?

"yo en la gráfica veo cosas que me hacen pensar que una noticia que haga subir el valor está cerca"

Yo es que soy de ciencias puras...


----------



## amago45 (28 Feb 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Bankia, suspendida de cotización hasta las 10:00 horas mientras el Gobierno coloca el 7,5%



a ver a que precio arranca, por arriba o por abajo del cierre de ayer ... ... ::::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Joder, hacen lo que quieren con los valores, cuando al castuzo le viene bien. Es un casino

Toneladas de hemoal a las 10h


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

Faes aumenta su beneficio en 2013 un 15,8% frente a 2012; gana 22,60M

Codere perdió en 2013 un 18% más que en 2012: números rojos de 173,6M


----------



## Topongo (28 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder, hacen lo que quieren con los valores, cuando al castuzo le viene bien. Es un casino
> 
> Toneladas de hemoal a las 10h



Ya le dije ayer que fuese preparando memes para los Bankieros...
::::::


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

Alba: el valor neto de activos en 2013 se situó en 3.230,6M€


Alba: beneficio consolidado 2013 de 226,9M€ (vs. pérdidas de 299,4M€ 2012)

Amadeus: beneficio ajustado 2013 de 619,5M€ (+7,8%)

Bayer: beneficio neto 2013 de 3.189M€ vs. 2.403M€ de 2012 (+32,7%)




Técnicas Reunidas: beneficio neto 2013 128M€ (-5,8%)

FCC pierde en 2013 un 46,5% más que en 2012: 1.506M€


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias.

Sepan ustedes que ellas son más prudentes, más reflexivas y más a largo plazo: así invierten las mujeres.

Nos vemos.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas y ratitas bankieras 

seguimos manteniendo los cortos con tres cojones en busca del gap 9450 :no:

y queria expresar mi preocupacion por gacela en pepitoria , el tio nunca fue muy brillante y ultimamente lo esta siendo , quizas es el canto del cisne , vamos que su final debe estar cerca :ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas y ratitas bankieras
> 
> seguimos manteniendo los cortos con tres cojones en busca del gap 9450 :no:
> 
> y queria expresar mi preocupacion por gacela en pepitoria , el tio nunca fue muy brillante y ultimamente lo esta siendo , quizas es el canto del cisne , vamos que su final debe estar cerca :ouch:



Pues que sepa usted que ayer perdió la oportunidad de darle el Thanks 10.000 al señor pepitoria. Una oportunidad así solo pasa una vez en la vida...


----------



## Topongo (28 Feb 2014)

Joder que tensión por dios, a ver como nos abre ...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder que tensión por dios, a ver como nos abre ...



¿Como nos abre qué?¿Quien?¿Pandoro?


----------



## Topongo (28 Feb 2014)

Joder nepatarra tiene que estar tirandose de los pelos, como esté muy apalancado en Bkia se va acordar del margin call para toda una vida como venga ultra-pandoro apor los bankieros.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues que sepa usted que ayer perdió la oportunidad de darle el Thanks 10.000 al señor pepitoria. Una oportunidad así solo pasa una vez en la vida...



no me diga : es algo que no me perdonare nunca :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues que sepa usted que ayer perdió la oportunidad de darle el Thanks 10.000 al señor pepitoria. Una oportunidad así solo pasa una vez en la vida...



Si me da un thanks me infarto...me pongo un avatar o una firma permanente en recuerdo 

Tengo claro que eso no va a pasar je je


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no me diga : es algo que no me perdonare nunca :rolleye:



Pues usted está a 36 mensajes de los 10.000. Una par de dias buenos, 3 o 4 operaciones cortilagas, cerramos el hueco ese de los 9450 y lo consigue...


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2014)

Hago login para desear suerte a los bankieros:S


Ojalá os la suban hoy a 2, aunque me quedaría con cara de ronto, pero bueno, asi no pierde nadie:no:


----------



## Krim (28 Feb 2014)

Buff... Vaya pillada en Bankia...paso a por hemoal y voy abriendo el culo....

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

Cementos ha empezado con +8%
Liberbank con +4%...

vamos liber! a por los 0,82!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Feb 2014)

Bueno...mis zélticas empalmadísimas. Los 3 euros están cerca....


----------



## Topongo (28 Feb 2014)

A ver, obejetivamente pienso que no pueden sobrarse demasiado y digo por qué.
Aun le quedan unos cuantos paquetitos de estos por vender y como se sobren lo que va a pasar es que con la espadad de damocles de que a mercado cerrado te pueden liar esta otras x veces...
Pero bueno, en media horita el desenlace.
Susto o muerte.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Feb 2014)

Buenos días.

Que nervios.......



Pepitoria dijo:


> Si me da un thanks me infarto...me pongo un avatar o una firma permanente en recuerdo
> 
> Tengo claro que eso no va a pasar je je



El gato ha dado algun thanks, pero al minuto lo quita. Es reflejo del conocido cortilargo, se pone corto pero al momento se pone largo y acaba mordiendose la cola


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

No pueden joder a todos los preferentistas porque si no pegan fuego a la moncloa.


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> No pueden joder a todos los preferentistas porque si no pegan fuego a la moncloa.



Buenos días.

En mi opinión más lógico sería que jodieran a los preferentistas (que se supone que invirtieron voluntariamente) a que nos jodan a todos que nos han obligado a invertir en Bankia por cojones.

Otra cosa es a los abueletes que timaron, eso ha sido una estafa y tienen que devolverle sus perras.

Pero no me hagan mucho caso, yo soy una liberal de esos malvados ya saben :XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> No pueden joder a todos los preferentistas porque si no pegan fuego a la moncloa.



Lo de Terra será una broma con lo que acabará pasando con bankia...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

Viscofan me acaba de romper esquemas, y supongo que a muchos. No debería bajar hoy más abajo que ayer. Pensando en huir cual bankiero


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Pero como no es políticamente correcto y hay elecciones dentro de poco ...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

Duro Felguera ganó en 2013 85,9M€ vs. 115,92M€ en 2012

BANKIA: Bankinter reitera vender P.O: 1.35 EUR

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 02:37 ----------

Si tiran Bankia yo creo que como mucho hoy IGUAL 1,44, digo pq es el fibo38


----------



## Topongo (28 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Duro Felguera ganó en 2013 85,9M€ vs. 115,92M€ en 2012
> 
> BANKIA: Bankinter reitera vender P.O: 1.35 EUR
> 
> ...



Si bueno de esto hay para todo
Bankia: Banco Santander sube a COMPRAR desde mantener y mejora precio objetivo a 1,79 desde 1,28 euros.


----------



## decloban (28 Feb 2014)

A saber cuanto nos costara.

El Canal de Panamá anuncia el fin de la negociación y un acuerdo con las constructoras


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Feb 2014)

buenos dias. asi pues el chupinazo que marca el inicio de la fiesta es a las 10h?

Suerte a los chicharreros.


----------



## amago45 (28 Feb 2014)

Hipoteca SALVACION al 15% (16,39% TAE) !!!!
OMG a esto le llamo yo usura 

HIPOTECA SALVACIÓN | Prestamos entre Particulares


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2014)

Yo no creo que oscile mucho bkia respecto a ayer.....


----------



## Topongo (28 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo no creo que oscile mucho bkia respecto a ayer.....



Eso me dice la cabeza, que en el primer paquete no pueden pegar un ostion porque habría espantada del valor y una brutal perdida de confianza , y quedan muchos paquetitos que colocar...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

inditex empieza a remar, vamos! a por los 105!

yo tampoco la veo muy abajo, HOY.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Feb 2014)

Yo no sé qué tipo de iluminación sufrí ayer para vender las Bankias que llevaba desde octubre.

Serían las mismas voces que oye el Jato.


----------



## aitor33 (28 Feb 2014)

Buenos días, por curiosidad manifiesta ¿a qué precio han abierto las bankias? que no me aparece el precio en ecobolsa.
Las Prisas digiriendo sus malos resultados, espero que no me echen aún y pueda ir subiendo sl. Lo normal después de estos desastrosos números es que siga subiendo, para llevar la contraria a lo que la lógica impondría.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

Buenos días y suerte bankieros aunque es lo que tiene cuando entras en castucilandia.
Te paran la cotización por el artículo 33 y aquí no pasa ná


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo no sé qué tipo de iluminación sufrí ayer para vender las Bankias que llevaba desde octubre.
> 
> Serían las mismas voces que oye el Jato.



Piensa que te has quitado este vivir sin vivir en ti que tendremos todos los Bankieros hasta las 10.

Yo me iba a poner un café y me he hecho una manzanilla.. ::


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Buenos días, por curiosidad manifiesta ¿a qué precio han abierto las bankias? que no me aparece el precio en ecobolsa.
> Las Prisas digiriendo sus malos resultados, espero que no me echen aún y pueda ir subiendo sl. Lo normal después de estos desastrosos números es que siga subiendo, para llevar la contraria a lo que la lógica impondría.



Tu no te has enterao no?


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Buenos días, por curiosidad manifiesta *¿a qué precio han abierto las bankias? que no me aparece el precio en ecobolsa.*
> Las Prisas digiriendo sus malos resultados, espero que no me echen aún y pueda ir subiendo sl. Lo normal después de estos desastrosos números es que siga subiendo, para llevar la contraria a lo que la lógica impondría.



Je JE

::

(suspendidas hasta las 10h porque el Gobierno va a vender su parte)


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

A mi por suerte o por desgracia, como no pude vigilar por la tarde, me aplicaron el margin y me vendieron la mitad de mis Bankias a 1,58.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## aitor33 (28 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo no sé qué tipo de iluminación sufrí ayer para vender las Bankias que llevaba desde octubre.
> 
> Serían las mismas voces que oye el Jato.



Usted lleva dentro un angel que le va a iluminar esa vida y el gato seguramente se guie de los consejos de su amigo el gato negro:XX:


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Je JE
> 
> ::
> 
> (suspendidas hasta las 10h porque el Gobierno va a vender su parte)



Para ser estrictos parte de su parte. "Sólo" un 7% del capital de Bankia. 
Después le quedará otro 51% que empapelar cuando a la gente se le olvide el atraco de hoy.


----------



## Montegrifo (28 Feb 2014)

Bueno, ya tengo las velas encendidas y la caja de fresas con chocolate abierta, la botella de champán ya la abro cuando llegue Pandoro en 5 minutos, podéis ir poniéndome música romántica


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## aitor33 (28 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tu no te has enterao no?



Ahora sí , ahora sí...que corto soy ::


----------



## ... (28 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria hoy te estás ensañando con los bankieros jajajaja

Estoy dentro de la conga aunque no con mucho, y cada vez que veo un meme tuyo me entra el canguelo, pero es que son muy buenos... )


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

adios TEF, que te follen hijas de put*


con bankia no pasa nada con toda la tela que mete Morgan


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

Pregunta tonta...¿¿Alguien sabe como funciona esto en realidad?? ¿¿Quién se las compra cuando está cerrada la cotización?? O directamente cuando habran habrá tropecientamil acciones en venta que se irán negociando.


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Soy al único al que le parece una pasada que el Estado coloque las Bankias a quien le salga de los cojones en una oferta NO pública ???


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2014)

Va por 1,56


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2014)

1,55...se va ajustando oferta y demana


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Soy al único al que le parece una pasada que el Estado coloque las Bankias a quien le salga de los cojones en una oferta NO pública ???



Es una tomadura de pelo.
Manda cojones que vayamos a cerrar el mes con cuatro güevos. 
El señor FranR fue profético


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

TEL si se descuida llega a 10 !!!


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Chicote está empezando a sacar el cazo y...


----------



## IRobot (28 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Viscofan me acaba de romper esquemas, y supongo que a muchos. No debería bajar hoy más abajo que ayer. Pensando en huir cual bankiero



Te dejo este link de ayer por si te ayuda a decidirte:

Viscofan agota el potencial alcista y lo har? peor que el Ibex en 2014


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Chicote está empezando a sacar el cazo y...



Uy, uy...el cazo va creciendo...

mas del -2%

La señora de la CNMV debe estar encantada de la vida; le pasan el guion de lo que debe de hacer, y sólo firma. Los viernes tiene que ser un estres teniendo tan cerca el finde.

Que pais.


----------



## Cascooscuro (28 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Uy, uy...el cazo va creciendo...
> 
> mas del -2%



Donde lo veis? IGMarkets tiene la cotizacion de Bankia bloqueada todavia...


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

Parece que quieren a aplicar vaselina.

El banquero de Botín saca las castañas del fuego a Guindos con la venta de Bankia - Noticias de Empresas



> "La primera colocación es la más importante porque abre el camino a las demás. Lo relevante no es vender un 7,5% a 1,50 euros [como adelantó ayer El Confidencial], sino que permite que en el futuro se coloque otro porcentaje a 1,75", explica una de las fuentes. Por eso, Economía necesitaba contar con los bancos de inversión que le dieran las mayores garantías. "UBS, Deutsche Bank y Morgan Stanley son hoy por hoy los mejores para realizar una operación tan delicada, y por eso se les ha elegido", añade.


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2014)

1,54.....Y bajando


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Feb 2014)

1.58 No hay sangre...

Edito: 1,5150 si hay sangre...::


----------



## amago45 (28 Feb 2014)

Bankia abrirá cerca de 1.51 que es lo que vale para el mercado, no?


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2014)

Esta a punto.....uo preparado ara comprar a mercado


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Feb 2014)

Tampoco ha sido para tanto


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

Si yo fuera bankiero ahora mismo firmaba ese -2% y más con lo que ha subido estas semanas.
No tiene mucha pinta de que la sangre vaya a llegar al río y más teniendo otro 51% que empapelar a nuevos bankieros.


----------



## Eurocrack (28 Feb 2014)

me da a -3,16%


----------



## NaNDeTe (28 Feb 2014)

dentro de bankia aprovechando el miedo gacelero


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Donde lo veis? IGMarkets tiene la cotizacion de Bankia bloqueada todavia...



Jaja

Esos me parecen que tienen unos hornos gaceleros de más capacidad


----------



## Cascooscuro (28 Feb 2014)

Por fin....en IG me sale a -4%


----------



## Krim (28 Feb 2014)

La vela es muy espectacular, pero la puta realidad es que lo sigo viendo alcista...

A ver como evoluciona a lo largo del día, capaces son de cerrar plano.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

pues le voy a dar las gracias a la venta por margin de ayer en Bankia


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si yo fuera bankiero ahora mismo firmaba ese -2% y más con lo que ha subido estas semanas.
> No tiene mucha pinta de que la sangre vaya a llegar al río y más teniendo otro 51% que empapelar a nuevos bankieros.



Lo peor no es lo que te hagan hoy. Lo peor es que encadenen bajadas de a saber cuantos días.

Que secuestren tu culo.


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2014)

Dentro, estamos dentro.....


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Los usanos se están poniendo al día...uy, uy

Hoy va a ser un día divertido.


----------



## Eurocrack (28 Feb 2014)

Yo también he entrado. A ver como evoluciona


----------



## torrefacto (28 Feb 2014)

Compradas unas biosearch, vamos ese rally


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Si vendiendo el 7,5% ha bajado 0,03,

caundo venda el 42% restante bajará a ... ???


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Dentro, estamos dentro.....



¿A cuánto, si no es indiscreción?


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> La vela es muy espectacular, pero la puta realidad es que lo sigo viendo alcista...
> 
> A ver como evoluciona a lo largo del día, capaces son de cerrar plano.



Alcista sigue, y hasta los 1,20 seguiría siéndolo lo más probable.

El caso es que yo creo que ahora se tirará 1 o 2 semanas bajando. 
Sigo con un pellizco de acciones desde 0,98 y ayer me quité las que llevaba desde 1,40. En 1,40 volveré a entrar (si permiten ese precio).


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2014)

dentro de bankia 1.525 a ver que pasa


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

Buffett: mercado alcista es como sexo: lo mejor se siente justo antes del final

Sigo en TEF, me tembló el ratón.... En 11 puede tener doble suelo... o la puntita


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿A cuánto, si no es indiscreción?



1,525....desde 5,515 con el dedo sobre el botón hasta que me he decidido::


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

SAB se ha enfadado por lo de Bankia.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Feb 2014)

He dejado de lado a otros valores y he centrado toda mi atención en Bankia.

La verdad, es que con esta nueva bajada, y con un espíritu completamente especulativo, me estoy pensando muy seriamente en hacerme bankiero. Sin embargo, mi instinto me dice que espere un poco más, pues éste no será el último _tozolón _que se de el valor.

Pongo a Bankia en observación para entrar en cualquier momento con 3000 merkels...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## Eurocrack (28 Feb 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> 1,525....desde 5,515 con el dedo sobre el botón hasta que me he decidido::



Igualito que yo. Espero que te vayan muy bien ::


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Madre mía

Están preparando una golfada master class que la última preocupación va a ser Bankia, 

A un pasito los margin calls van a aparecer,


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía
> 
> Están preparando una golfada master class que la última preocupación va a ser Bankia,
> 
> A un pasito los margin calls van a aparecer,



Dé algún detalle please.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

Parece y solo parece, que el DAX va a empezar a peponear un poco


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A un pasito los margin calls van a aparecer,



Ohiga usted, no meta (más) miedo.::


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Dé algún detalle please.



Más abajo de los 1850 (SP), me temo que movidon guanoso que te cagas


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2014)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Igualito que yo. Espero que te vayan muy bien ::



LANGARO tambie´n ha pillado a ese precio.....vaya leoncios)


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Hoy es el día de ser patriotas, coño,


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

PRISA, antes eras guay


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Ay, ay...

Voy haciendo acopio de gifs,


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

DAX +0,1%
Ralpah35 -0,8%




El interés del bono español a cinco años baja por primera vez del 2%


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

pena no tener mas cash para comprar SAB


----------



## Eurocrack (28 Feb 2014)

Jo. Las únicas que me están dando un poco de alegría hoy, son las GRIFOLS


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Feb 2014)

Se sabe algo cierto?

Me han desaparecido las bankias y no vuelven......:´´´:´(

Mi posición está sin bankias.... Quiero mis chicharros


Al menos liberbank sigue subiendo


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Se sabe algo cierto?
> 
> Me han desaparecido las bankias y no vuelven......:´´´:´(
> 
> Mi posición está sin bankias.... Quiero mis chicharros



margin????? eSO YA LO CONOZCO YO


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> margin????? eSO YA LO CONOZCO YO



No, son mias, no voy apalancada ni nada y en la cuenta tengo pasta para comprar otras tantas.....


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Miraros en los bolsillos para ver si teneis las Bankias de Ajetreo ... y mi mechero ... y 50 euros que no se dónde están.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Se sabe algo cierto?
> 
> Me han desaparecido las bankias y no vuelven......:´´´:´(
> 
> ...



Yo espero una caidita maja entre hoy y el lunes en las liber, a ver si se dejan


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Miraros en los bolsillos para ver si teneis las Bankias de Ajetreo ... y mi mechero ... y 50 euros que no se dónde están.



tu mechero lo tiene Cristiano.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Feb 2014)

Caguen. Diez...las han vendido, tenia un SL puesto de hace unos días y plof se cayeron.

Ale si quiero volver a entrar a pagar comisión :´rolleyes:

Mardito gobierno


----------



## Krim (28 Feb 2014)

Futuros Yankis: plano

Teutones: Planos

Ralph: -1%. 

Que jrande.


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Bueno, esto solo puede ir a mejor.


----------



## amago45 (28 Feb 2014)

ouch tumblr no va ...


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Estan las prisas que no las reconozco. volumen???


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Bueno, esto solo puede ir a mejor.



[YOUTUBE]BWhaBrtBya8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Calentando motores...

Ajustando esfinteres


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

En Pamplona/Iruña/Mordor lo que es llover ya llueve, lo que no se ve es el sol.


----------



## Chila (28 Feb 2014)

yo sigo en bkia, a perder dinero.
Aunque desde 0,94 puedo permitirmelo


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Jur

La compañía de intercambio de bitcoin Mt. Gox se declara en quiebra - elEconomista.es

El cierre de Mt. Gox, que algunos momentos* ha llegado a manejar el 80% de esta divisa virtual*, desató mucha inquietud entre sus clientes y los usuarios de bitcoins en todo el mundo.


Foro afectados por bitchochos en 3,2,1...


----------



## atman (28 Feb 2014)

17 Large Foundations Divesting From Fossil Fuel Investments



> Seventeen large philanthropic foundations with assets totalling almost $2 billion have started an initiative, called Divest-Invest Philanthropy, aimed at divesting funds from fossil fuel investments and putting them into clean technology and other more sustainable sectors.



No dice cuantos de esos 2k millones están realmente invertidos en fósil, ni cuanto pertenece al carbón. Por otro lado... hace ciertas asunciones que...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

FCC -7%
El mensaje que has escrito es muy corto. Por favor alarga tu mensaje en al menos 10 caracter(es).


y la otra de Bill GAtes tampoco despierta


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2014)

grupo ezentis - Ezentis perdió el año pasado un 110,2% más - 28/02/14 en Infomercados

sin comentarios


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Foro afectados por bitchochos en 3,2,1...



Creo que te refieres a esto: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=488012.0


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Creo que te refieres a esto: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=488012.0



Jejeje

La realidad supera a la imaginación :XX:


----------



## aitor33 (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Estan las prisas que no las reconozco. volumen???



Es una pena que no tengas cash que igual te vendía unas pocas


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

TEF en breve peta un poco para arriba o para abajo. Las bnadas se estrechan mucho. Ayer fué para abajo, a ver hoy. Los 11 en el horizonte


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

"La Agencia de Servicios Financieros de Japón y el Ministerio de Finanzas indicaron que no tienen jurisdicción sobre MtGox; a pesar de tener su sede en Japón."

No se considera un producto financiero.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 11:35 ----------

Imaginate reclamar vía civil ante los Juzgados de Japón.

Como tengas que pagarte el viaje para asistir a la vista ...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Es una pena que no tengas cash que igual te vendía unas pocas



-9% desde máximos


siguiente parada 0,457


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

prisa !!! wtf???

Entre lo de Bankia y esto ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Buen día viernes señores,
> Desde el desconocimiento, ojo.
> 
> He leído esta frase por ahí y me parece un disparate ¿puede llegar a tener sentido?
> ...



Un nigromante de Mordor, tras años de estudio dijo que:

Las noticias siguen al canal, no el canal a las noticias.







Pepitoria dijo:


> Jur
> 
> La compañía de intercambio de bitcoin Mt. Gox se declara en quiebra - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Es que estaba cantado. No me extrañaría que fuese una macroestafa global pacientemente urdida....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Feb 2014)

Pandoro a ti me entrego


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que estaba cantado. No me extrañaría que fuese una macroestafa global pacientemente urdida....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Pero, es que...¡ hay gente defendiendo todavía esto!, lol

Que mundo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pero, es que...¡ hay gente defendiendo todavía esto!, lol
> 
> Que mundo.



Forever in the delusion and denial phase....:ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> prisa !!! wtf???
> 
> Entre lo de Bankia y esto ...



Pero vamoahvé!! Si es que os metéis en unos chicharracos que no habría que tocar ni con un palo!!


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## aitor33 (28 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> *-9%* desde máximos
> 
> 
> siguiente parada 0,457



Este es un Chicharro premium y una bajada o subida de un 9% o mas desde máximos los marca en un mismo día, así que ¿ De qué se puede extrañar uno de que en tres días desde máximos haya bajado de momento un 9%?
Mira Telefónica y en teoría presume de no ser un chicharro::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Feb 2014)

Cada vez hay mas plataformas de afectados y cada vez por causas mas diversas. La imaginación para estafar, robar o joder al projimo en general es infinita...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

El dax es una trolleada...

verás como rompan


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Feb 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un nigromante de Mordor, tras años de estudio dijo que:
> 
> Las noticias siguen al canal, no el canal a las noticias.
> 
> ...




.
Pacientemente urdida porque en este caso era casi imposible pillar a las víctimas predilectas de las estafas: los abueletes con pasta.

¿Alguien ha probado a explicar a unos abueletes lo de los bitcoins, la minería y todo eso?

En una ocasión yo probé y luego me arrepentí de no haber grabado y subido la conversación al yutub.

Ahora tendría millones de visitas y sería famoso ... que risas

Ah, y aclaro que empezaron ellos.


----------



## davinci (28 Feb 2014)

He vendido todas las PRISAs. Los resultados, la incertidumbre extrema, no me apetecen demasiado a estas alturas, aunque asumo que en próximas semanas podría subir el copón.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## aitor33 (28 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Cada vez hay mas plataformas de afectados y cada vez por causas mas diversas. La imaginación para estafar, robar o joder al projimo en general es infinita...



Me has recordado a un padre del colegio al que va mi hijo. Ha puesto el grito en el cielo porque su hijo se ha caido en el patio, pero tenia puesta la denuncia y pedido la indemnización al seguro escolar casi antes que haber ni mirado la herida del niño. Te roza un coche y alguno ya tiene el collarín al lado del asiento


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Cada vez hay mas plataformas de afectados y cada vez por causas mas diversas. La imaginación para estafar, robar o joder al projimo en general es infinita...



Hay causas y causas, pero los bitzcos? C'mooooon!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Feb 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Me has recordado a un padre del colegio al que va mi hijo. Ha puesto el grito en el cielo porque su hijo se ha caido en el patio, pero tenia puesta la denuncia y pedido la indemnización al seguro escolar casi antes que haber ni mirado la herida del niño. Te roza un coche y alguno ya tiene el collarín al lado del asiento



Y algunos somos tan tontos que después de una hostia por detrás en el coche... "bueno, me duele un poquito el cuello, pero no es nada", se me pasó en dos días y obviamente ni collarín ni seguros ni na (para los desperfectos del coche sí).


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2014)

Galería | Así son los coches de lujo de Jordi Pujol Jr. que investiga el juez Ruz - Ecomotor.es

joder como manejan algunos los caudales publicos


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Pandoro incoming!!


----------



## Chila (28 Feb 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Y algunos somos tan tontos que después de una hostia por detrás en el coche... "bueno, me duele un poquito el cuello, pero no es nada", se me pasó en dos días y obviamente ni collarín ni seguros ni na (para los desperfectos del coche sí).



Acabaremos como en Rusia, con cámaras en los coches.
(de bolsa no hablamos, mejor...)

Ps: Janus ha dado el toque de salida en la carrera de "lo negro".
El que quiera sumarse, ya sabe.

Ps": ¿A todos los gustan los numerosísimos gifs que últimamente nos acompañan??


----------



## aitor33 (28 Feb 2014)

davinci dijo:


> He vendido todas las PRISAs. Los resultados, la incertidumbre extrema, no me apetecen demasiado a estas alturas, aunque asumo que en próximas semanas podría subir el copón.



Sigo dentro de momento sl no me lo han reventado


----------



## IRobot (28 Feb 2014)

Mis sensores indican posible colisión contra los 10.000... Ajetreo, Pecata y el Jato primero, nuevos en el foro después, los veteranos que cierren la puerta al salir...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

vamos a decirlo de forma suave:

*EL IBEX ES UNA PUTA MIERDA.*

Lleva bajando todo mucho tiempo menos los bancos inflados, que lo sujetan.

Supongo que cuando abrán los Usanos, pensaré más esto todavía.


----------



## Chila (28 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero vamoahvé!! Si es que os metéis en unos chicharracos que no habría que tocar ni con un palo!!



Prisa no se puede dejar abierta entre sesiones.
Es una empresa en quiebra, que cualquier noticia, la manda por el desagüe.
Intradía, y punto.
Me he salido de Bankia, he cambiado de opinión. 
Buenas plusvis, y si eso ya volveremos.
Ahora, que distribuyan lo que les de la gana.
Gracias Gori-Gori, buen trabajo.


----------



## Tono (28 Feb 2014)

Buenos días a todos 
(y al negrazo que tenéis a vuestras espaldas también)



LÁNGARO dijo:


> Galería | Así son los coches de lujo de Jordi Pujol Jr. que investiga el juez Ruz - Ecomotor.es
> 
> joder como manejan algunos los caudales publicos



Nos mean en la cara y disfrutamos con ello. 
El padre de este fulano, tan querido, tan buen estadista para Cataluña, ha criado unos hijos así. 
Y los ha criado así porque él era así.


Suerte en Bankia, aunque yo no hubiera entrado hoy. Tiene mucho peligro al ser hoy viernes (bien elgido el día por cierto). No descartaría que el lunes decidan otra venta a traición, pueden hacerlo, y suspendan la cotización de nuevo.

Por lo demás, hoy se cerrará plano o en verde.


----------



## Chila (28 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vamos a decirlo de forma suave:
> 
> *EL IBEX ES UNA PUTA MIERDA.*
> 
> ...



Ejem, ejem: Iberdrola y Ferrovial


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## Sr. Burbujo (28 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días a todos
> (y al negrazo que tenéis a vuestras espaldas también)
> 
> 
> ...



Si va a cerrar en plano o en verde parece buena idea entrar. Vendes al final de día y te quedas como estabas o con plusvalías


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Ejem, ejem: Iberdrola y Ferrovial



bueno, sujetan sí. pero ya me ha entendido 


Aún así TEF en 11, o rebota hoy claramente, o mucha peña sale de ella este fin de semana. Hablo de gran público en general

Se la van a jugar?


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2014)

No dejéis de cumplir con expaña ...

Fiscalidad en Forex: cómo tributan las plusvalías en la declaración de la renta - Rankia


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Mis sensores indican posible colisión contra los 10.000... Ajetreo, Pecata y el Jato primero, nuevos en el foro después, los veteranos que cierren la puerta al salir...



9300 en el DAX incluso

Sí, Pandoro, se ha pedido una excendencia


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

"Plataforma de Afectados/as por Bankia que tenían Acciones Pensando que Rompería 1,6 y el Estado se las Bajó a 1,5!"

(P.A.B.A.P.R.1,6 E.B 1.5)


----------



## Tono (28 Feb 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Si va a cerrar en plano o en verde parece buena idea entrar. Vendes al final de día y te quedas como estabas o con plusvalías



dentro estamos, pero al final del día no venderemos
el Ibex remontará hoy cuando se acaben de pulir los SL de TEF y bancos. Hoy van por ellos descaradamente.

haga usté como lo vea mejor
las quejas si el sale mal, a este señor


----------



## Hannibal (28 Feb 2014)

Tenía 30 páginas pendientes de leer, sí que es cierto que dan mucho de sí los días guanosos.



ane agurain dijo:


> Mañana o el lunes es posible que hagan pupa a bio-liber-gowex-europac



Y tanto que sí, Gowex perdiendo los 20 y una caida del 5% en 2 días :8:

No tengo fé ciega pero tampoco me preocupa, son pullbacks sanos ::


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vamos a decirlo de forma suave:
> 
> *EL IBEX ES UNA PUTA MIERDA.*
> 
> ...



Quitas Grifols, Inditex y dos empresas más del Ibex y o son empresas atestadas de castuzos chupasangre, o están intervenidas o son bancos con respiración artificial suministrada por el BCE.
Aquí no se busca la rentabilidad de la empresa sino el mamoneo y vivir del cuento y eso para el accionista a la larga no es nada bueno.
Para el mercado continuo lo mismo o peor todavía...


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2014)

Las que eran mas factibles para sustituir a Imtech

Mirar con la que esta cayendo

Baron de ley

Corticeira

Guillin

Incluso Imtech esta aguantando desde los 2 eu

Imtech


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## Chila (28 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tenía 30 páginas pendientes de leer, sí que es cierto que dan mucho de sí los días guanosos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gowex suele hacer caidas que duran un par de semanas, de hasta el 20%. No se extrañe si se va a 17. Vamos, el 50% de la subida.
Yo compré a 14,20, me la tiraron a 11,70, y desde ahí hasta los 20 de ahora.
Yo tengo margen, voy tranquilo.

Le entendí, ane, pero me refiero a que en tiempos de lateralidad, hay que estar con 3 ojos. En esos escenarios hay valores que se comportan muy bien, porque sus fundamentales y su técnico son mucho mejores. 
Cuando todo sube, esto es muy fácil. La bolsa de verdad es esta, días de guano, días de fiesta...y es difícil. Pero estimulante.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vamos a decirlo de forma suave:
> 
> *EL IBEX ES UNA PUTA MIERDA.*
> 
> ...



no use esas expresiones bajunas para referirse al glorioso ibex :ouch: y mas si esta dejando cuantiosas plusvis al personal :fiufiu:


----------



## Chila (28 Feb 2014)

Corticeira me hace tilín ponzi.


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vamos a decirlo de forma suave:
> 
> *EL IBEX ES UNA PUTA MIERDA.*
> 
> ...



Bueno, llevo una acció, que si no se estropea (puede pasar en cualquier momento) se está comportando muy noblemente: ENAGAS.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (28 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> dentro estamos, pero al final del día no venderemos
> el Ibex remontará hoy cuando se acaben de pulir los SL de TEF y bancos. Hoy van por ellos descaradamente.
> 
> haga usté como lo vea mejor
> las quejas si el sale mal, a este señor




Nah, sólo era una observación. Yo no estoy dentro. Estoy corto en SAB, veremos hasta dónde baja.


----------



## Maravedi (28 Feb 2014)

El día de Andalucía una turca como un piano abro el ojo y guanazo me vuelvo a la piltra


----------



## Durmiente (28 Feb 2014)

Pues ya va a derechita al 1,50.. ¿no?


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

Corticeira va palmando un 1,12% ahora mismo aunque lo cierto es que tiene una volatilidad que le puede dar la vuelta rápido.
De BDL ni hablamos


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Corticeira me hace tilín ponzi.





Robopoli dijo:


> Corticeira va palmando un 1,12% ahora mismo aunque lo cierto es que tiene una volatilidad que le puede dar la vuelta rápido.
> De BDL ni hablamos



Esta mejor y es mas barata Guillin


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Si los que han comprado Bankias pierden la esperanza y se ponen a vender ... puede tocar el suelo del Infierno.


----------



## FranR (28 Feb 2014)

Buenos guanos...digoooo buenas tardes/noches. Acomodado y viendo lo rojo que se ha puesto hispanistán. ¿Me falta alguien hoy para el guano? ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta mejor y es mas barata Guillin



Que opinas de Unilever? Para mí tiene el equilibrio perfecto entre empresa con buenos datos financieros y crecimiento sostenible. No es exactamente el mismo tipo de empresa pero si es un conglomerado de productos de consumo bastante interesante y con marcas más que reconocibles por el común de los mortales.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Buenos guanos...digoooo buenas tardes/noches. Acomodado y viendo lo rojo que se ha puesto hispanistán. ¿Me falta alguien hoy para el guano? ienso:



lo que falta es que ustec diga que el guano se predijo en su blog :fiufiu:


----------



## Hannibal (28 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Gowex suele hacer caidas que duran un par de semanas, de hasta el 20%. No se extrañe si se va a 17. Vamos, el 50% de la subida.
> Yo compré a 14,20, me la tiraron a 11,70, y desde ahí hasta los 20 de ahora.
> Yo tengo margen, voy tranquilo.



Las llevo desde 17,4; estoy por "recoger beneficios" (a.k.a. vender antes de que me entre el canguele) y esperar para recomprar ienso:


----------



## Krim (28 Feb 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Buenos guanos...digoooo buenas tardes/noches. Acomodado y viendo lo rojo que se ha puesto hispanistán. ¿Me falta alguien hoy para el guano? ienso:



Che, pibe, que lindo que viniste!! Cómo ves los niveles, muchos ortos reventados?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2014)

veo un cierre en los 9900-9920 , ahi dejo el trolleo :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (28 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Che, pibe, que lindo que viniste!! Cómo ves los niveles, muchos ortos reventados?



No ando en bolulandiaaaaa!


----------



## atman (28 Feb 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Corticeira me hace tilín ponzi.



Pues ya semos tres...


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

He descubierto que si dejo de llorar todavía me duele más.


----------



## Chila (28 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Las llevo desde 17,4; estoy por "recoger beneficios" (a.k.a. vender antes de que me entre el canguele) y esperar para recomprar ienso:



No es mala opción.
Como tú veas...


----------



## atman (28 Feb 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Che, pibe, que lindo que viniste!! Cómo ves los niveles, muchos ortos reventados?



Se equivoca de continente...


----------



## peseteuro (28 Feb 2014)

peseteuro dijo:


> 21-feb-2014, 16:09
> Se avecina tormentón gordo. Lo jodido de adivinar es el timming pero en pocos días vemos los 9400 como mínimo.
> 
> Si alguno usa sistema de volúmenes de posiciones cortas y lo quiere corroborar se lo agradecería, porque el mio me prevee una buena bajada inminente



¿Estará llegando ya la hora de ejecutar el plan que tramaban los gordotes hace una semana ?


----------



## Durmiente (28 Feb 2014)

Pues ya está Bankia en el suelo.... por hoy


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Feb 2014)

Los 10miles a tomas por el culo....


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

peseteuro dijo:


> ¿Estará llegando ya la hora de ejecutar el plan que tramaban los gordotes hace una semana ?



Pues como pierda hoy los 10.000 desde luego es para echar patas...


----------



## Topongo (28 Feb 2014)

El volumen de Bkia hoy brutal no, lo siguiente... joder


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Feb 2014)

Mientras tanto

*Ucrania acusa a Rusia de invasión por bloquear dos aeropuertos de Crimea*


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## Durmiente (28 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> El volumen de Bkia hoy brutal no, lo siguiente... joder



Puede ser que esten cargando las alforjas.

Todo puede ser. (A costa del gacelerío espantando, claro...)


----------



## atman (28 Feb 2014)

Pues fíjese que yo que ahora probaría algún largo al ibex... así, por las buenas...

y por ver los futuros yankies, y porque no veo... 

en fín, que yo probaría un larguito...


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2014)

teoricamente los que han comprado se han comprometido a no vender durante 90 dias. No sé si eso significará algo....


El FROB controla el 60,89%
El FROB, a través de BFA, continúa manteniendo una participación de 7,01 acciones de Bankia, representativas del 60,89% de su capital social. BFA añade que ha asumido un compromiso de no transmisión (lock-up) de dichas acciones durante un plazo de 90 días, "de conformidad con la práctica habitual en este tipo de operaciones".


----------



## Hannibal (28 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pues fíjese que yo que ahora probaría algún largo al ibex... así, por las buenas...
> 
> y por ver los futuros yankies, y porque no veo...
> 
> en fín, que yo probaría un larguito...



Efectivamente, yo veo rebote en los 10k


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Feb 2014)

Bankia aún va a romper muchos _ortos_... _hamijos_...

Aún le queda mucho recorrido. A la baja.


----------



## Topongo (28 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> teoricamente los que han comprado se han comprometido a no vender durante 90 dias. No sé si eso significará algo....



Pero se sabe a cuanto al final lo del 1,50 es fijo¿? Yo hoy desde luego no me bajo ya un 1% arriba o abajo me la pela y la llevo en 1,51 de media me jode no haber saltado con paulistano, pecata y demás visionarios...


----------



## Eurocrack (28 Feb 2014)

venga. A por el rebote!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## Topongo (28 Feb 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Bankia aún va a romper muchos _ortos_... _hamijos_...
> 
> Aún le queda mucho recorrido. A la baja.



Pues mira que no lo veo que si el 7,5% está colocado a 1,50 a 90 dias como que no lo veo, casualmente el suelo de hoy 1,501... el lunes veremos a ver pero si los gordos cargan en 1,50 no es para soltarla en 1,30...
Si goiri quiere colocar otro paquetito, desde luego no lo va a hacer como no la recuperen...
Bueno , ellos sabrán...


----------



## amago45 (28 Feb 2014)

Telefónica doble suelo en 11.00 - 11.04, vamos matilde !!! !!!


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

De verdad que no es por tocar las pelotas... o bueno, un poco si 
Comparemos el Ibex35 y el SP500 en los últimos 5 años:
IBEX 35 | ^IBEX | Charts - Yahoo! Finance
Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras, bla bla bla, pero ¿¿Donde metería usted su dinerico??


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Empieza a entrar algo de aire en el fondo del pozo, lo respiro.


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues mira que no lo veo que si el 7,5% está colocado a 1,50 a 90 dias como que no lo veo, casualmente el suelo de hoy 1,501... el lunes veremos a ver pero si los gordos cargan en 1,50 no es para soltarla en 1,30...
> Si goiri quiere colocar otro paquetito, desde luego no lo va a hacer como no la recuperen...
> Bueno , ellos sabrán...



Es que también lo que dicen las noticias que se ha colocado a "inversores cualificados", suena, sinceramente, a cachondeo...

Vamos, que a ver quien se lo cree.


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Que las acciones del Estado se vendan en mercados cerrados ...


----------



## Tono (28 Feb 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pues ya semos tres...



La he mirado también, pero según yahoo mueve una media de 22000 acciones (o son €?) por sesión
Hoy no lleva ni 3500 acciones.

Para que compense el trabajo de la doble imposición por retenciones en los dividendos y cubrir gastos de bróker a mí no me cubre (vamos que le meto una orden a mercado y me quedo a dos velas)

La Guillin igual, hoy lleva 1000 acciones

Barón de ley otra igual en cuanto a volumen.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Feb 2014)

Mientras...

*Ucrania limita a 1.000 euros la retirada diaria de dinero*

Esto tenía un nombre...ienso:ienso: ¿Como era?


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Manipular el mercado de valores utilizando información privilegiada u otros métodos,
tiene menos pena que robar un iphone.


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> teoricamente los que han comprado se han comprometido a no vender durante 90 dias. No sé si eso significará algo....
> 
> 
> El FROB controla el 60,89%
> El FROB, a través de BFA, continúa manteniendo una participación de 7,01 acciones de Bankia, representativas del 60,89% de su capital social. BFA añade que ha asumido un compromiso de no transmisión (lock-up) de dichas acciones durante un plazo de 90 días, "de conformidad con la práctica habitual en este tipo de operaciones".



marzo abril mayo. Lo justo, no vender hasta después de las europedas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2014)

supongo que no se habran metido en una accion que no pueden vender si esta va a bajar... como baje y entren en perdidas "obligadas" creo que el proximo paquete que quieran vender el gobierno se lo van a comprar los ROMANOS, que un poco mas de deuda les da igual....


----------



## Hannibal (28 Feb 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/511295-adios-al-dinero-suecia-comienza-a-prohibir-de-billetes-y-monedas.html


----------



## Tono (28 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues mira que no lo veo que si el 7,5% está colocado a 1,50 a 90 dias como que no lo veo, casualmente el suelo de hoy 1,501... el lunes veremos a ver pero si los gordos cargan en 1,50 no es para soltarla en 1,30...
> Si goiri quiere colocar otro paquetito, desde luego no lo va a hacer como no la recuperen...
> Bueno , ellos sabrán...




Los leoncios institucionales no van a vender. La van a meter en sus ''fondos institucionales garantizados'' bien empaquetadita y ofrecerlos a pardillos que se quejan de lo poco que dan los depósitos.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Ultimas oportunidades para salir vivo,

Pandoro sale presto con ropa de faena


----------



## peseteuro (28 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Mientras...
> 
> *Ucrania limita a 1.000 euros la retirada diaria de dinero*
> 
> Esto tenía un nombre...ienso:ienso: ¿Como era?



Se llama estar forrado! Ojalá pudiera yo retirar "sólo" 1000 euros al día


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

A vosotros tampoco os ha llegado el email para comprar Bankia a 1,5 ???


----------



## Tono (28 Feb 2014)

Vamos a ver COÑIOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Los institucionales de marras que compran Bankia, devolviendo favores, no están especulando. Se van a quedar con sus comisiones y su descuento y después se las sacan de encima por las vías de siempre:

-Planes de pensiones
-Fondos garantizados
-Fondos mixtos

etc...


----------



## kilipdg (28 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Las llevo desde 17,4; estoy por "recoger beneficios" (a.k.a. vender antes de que me entre el canguele) y esperar para recomprar ienso:



Estos últimos días se había salido del canal alcista (por la noticia de los quioscos de Barcelona) y hoy a vuelto a entrar al canal. Lo más probable es que baje pero sin tocar los mínimos del canal. 

Por cierto en unas 2 semanas presentan resultados anuales, y se rumorea que batirán expectativas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2014)

todo institucional especula hasta cuando folla con su mujer....


----------



## Tono (28 Feb 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> todo institucional especula hasta cuando folla con su mujer....



y si no puede, se la mete a la mujer de otro vía todos esos mecanismos que he citado.

Y además cobra por ello.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 13:54 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> De verdad que no es por tocar las pelotas... o bueno, un poco si
> Comparemos el Ibex35 y el SP500 en los últimos 5 años:
> IBEX 35 | ^IBEX | Charts - Yahoo! Finance
> Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras, bla bla bla, pero ¿¿Donde metería usted su dinerico??



Hazme la misma comparación con los valores que llevé yo en el 2008-2013: ITX, BME y BAYER y dime después si no se podía también elegir bien en el IBEX (Bayer comprada en el continuo)


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2014)

seguro que mas razon que yo tienes, pero..... dejame tener esperanza....


----------



## Hannibal (28 Feb 2014)

kilipdg dijo:


> Estos últimos días se había salido del canal alcista (por la noticia de los quioscos de Barcelona) y hoy a vuelto a entrar al canal. Lo más probable es que baje pero sin tocar los mínimos del canal.
> 
> Por cierto en unas 2 semanas presentan resultados anuales, y se rumorea que batirán expectativas.



Gracias, eso explicaría por qué la están tirando a saco; están asustando a las gacelas para comprar ellos a precios bajos. Ni siquiera nos han dejado la opción de ver la jugada y vender a 21.xx y recomprar a 19.xx que es lo que están haciendo  vista mi inexperiencia creo que mejor quedarse quieto ya.


----------



## amago45 (28 Feb 2014)

uuufff ... ... 
Helicópteros militares rusos entran en el espacio aéreo de Crimea

y lo que es peor ... Del Bosque convoca a Cerd... Costa ... digo Diego Costa


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Creo que podemos descartar la idea de que Prisa sea un "valor-refugio"


----------



## kilipdg (28 Feb 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Gracias, eso explicaría por qué la están tirando a saco; están asustando a las gacelas para comprar ellos a precios bajos. Ni siquiera nos han dejado la opción de ver la jugada y vender a 21.xx y recomprar a 19.xx que es lo que están haciendo  vista mi inexperiencia creo que mejor quedarse quieto ya.



Si mejoran expectativas en los resultados puede pegar un buen petardazo para arriba.

Por cierto la parte baja del canal está sobre los 18 euros. La cosa se puede poner fea estos días para asustar a las gacelillas


----------



## inversobres (28 Feb 2014)

Vaya sesion colosal que vamos a tener...

Sesion igual que ayer en usa, primero rojo y a las 14:00 remontadilla. Estaremos atentos a y media.


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

¿remontadilla?
Que el Señor te oiga, AMEN hermano


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y si no puede, se la mete a la mujer de otro vía todos esos mecanismos que he citado.
> 
> Y además cobra por ello.
> 
> ...



INDITEX | ITX.MC | Charts - Yahoo! Finance

Que coinciden justamente con las que decía antes que hay medio decentes en Ibex y MC pero por desgracia la tónica no es esa. Está claro que las empresas pueden tener mejores o peores resultados, tener equipos de administración más o menos buenos, pero el cachondeo que hay aquí.... vamos ... que esta mañana han cerrado la cotización de una empresa para que el estado "colocara" sus posiciones. Es de chiste. 
Nada.- Cada día me reafirmo más en mis ideas y lo que no entiendo es porque el resto no lo ve sabiendo que siempre tengo razón! Coño! ienso:


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

"o que no entiendo es porque el resto no lo ve sabiendo que siempre tengo razón!"

Es de verguenza.

Pero aqui hay tal nivel de impunidad que hacen eso sin pudor alguno.



Cada vez que veo algo de "marca españa", vomito y esto es otro ejemplo.
Qué pensaran los inversores extranjeros de esta monarquía bananera???

Su pudiera yo pido la cuenta y me bajo en la próxima parada.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Feb 2014)

Rebotillo...¿efecto yanukovich ?


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Rebotillo...¿efecto yanukovich ?



dato del PIB usa 14:30 h


----------



## inversobres (28 Feb 2014)

Alla vamos, momento clave.


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

... y mi cabreo no es por los muy pocos euros que he perdido, que no me llegan para pagar una ronda de cubatas. Que quede claro.


----------



## aitor33 (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Creo que podemos descartar la idea de que Prisa sea un "valor-refugio"



Me caes mal, bastante mal


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> dato del PIB usa 14:30 h



PIB ligeramente más bajo de lo que esperado (1 décima) pero el índice de precios es 3 décimas más alto de lo esperado.
Se han propuesto cerrar la semana y el mes en máximos y creo que es lo que va a pasar salvo sorpresa.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 14:40 ----------

Hermanos de las energías limpias: 
Premarket con cierto volumen de Plug +3,20% y FuelCel +4,17% 
Dios mediante prepárense para otro día de gloria


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Feb 2014)

Bankia ha perdido los 1,50 y se ha desangrado.
Han saltado miles de SL a 1,499, imagino.


----------



## kilipdg (28 Feb 2014)

Bankia guano total. Madre mía vaya sangría, esto no lo salva ni Botín.


----------



## Topongo (28 Feb 2014)

apocalipsis bankiero


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Feb 2014)

Memes de pepitoria en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## pecata minuta (28 Feb 2014)

Tono no te escondas. ¿Cómo que íbamos a terminar planos o verdes hoy? Yo solo veo rojo (o negro pandoro)


----------



## Hannibal (28 Feb 2014)

Mis ánimos para los bankieros; de todas formas se me hace muy raro que pierda hoy los 1,5.

De todas formas toda la "lógica" que seguía hasta hoy a Bankia deja de tener valor porque ahora hay 800 millones de acciones más en el mercado. Sigo pensando que a largo irá a los 2 para las euroelecciones, pero hay que dejarla reposar unos días para que se "acostumbre" a la nueva circunstancia. 

Lo del 2,80 este año sí que lo empiezo a ver una quimera; está claro que el Estado está seco y necesita pasta con urgencia.

Por cierto, una reflexión gacelérida. Hoy es viernes, sí, pero mucho más importante es que *es último día de mes: cuando se pagan pensiones, nóminas y paguitas varias*. Si fuera bankiero, y no descarto volver a entrar, mucho ojito con quedarse el último viernes o día de cada mes dentro.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 14:52 ----------

A todo esto, pregnuta rápida: ¿alguna forma de ver en tiempo real gratis el MAB?


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Entonces me aconsejas vender mis Bankias de 1,*58*9 ?

(ironic mode ON)


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

Bueno señores,
Me voy de fin de semana romántico así que prohibido ver bolsa, hilo de HVEI35 y cualquier cosa relacionada en pocas horas.
Les dejo otra SmallCap que en cierto modo compite con Himax y que está muy bien posicionada y con unas expectativas más que buenas para este año.
https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:AMBA&ei=FpQQU7iCB8KTwQPqOg
AMBA Ambarella Inc XNAS:AMBA Stock Quote Price News
Aceptaré los ignores por tanto bombardeo de valores pero si alguno se puede aprovechar como está pasando con Plug y alguna otra más los encajaré con "dinnnidá".
A pasarlo bien!


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Pasalo bien con tu novio.


----------



## HisHoliness (28 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bueno señores,
> Me voy de fin de semana romántico así que prohibido ver bolsa, hilo de HVEI35 y cualquier cosa relacionada en pocas horas.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Pasalo bien con tu novio.



 Gracias pero yo a mi señora sólo la cambio por pandoro cuando no hay más remedio.
Bueno si un día viene la señorita Upton no la voy a hacer un feo, para que nos vamos a engañar :rolleye:

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 15:04 ----------




Spoiler






HisHoliness dijo:


>






Nunca he sabido distinguir entre Arnold y Webster


----------



## kilipdg (28 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Gracias pero yo a mi señora sólo la cambio por pandoro cuando no hay más remedio.
> Bueno si un día viene la señorita Upton no la voy a hacer un feo, para que nos vamos a engañar :rolleye:



No se cree ni Peter que no vas a mirar el cierre de las Bolsas en todo el fin de semana, a quién quere ud engañar.


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Es que lo has puesto a huevo.

Bueno, pues entonces a pasarlo bien en el McDonals !!!

No olvide despertar a TEL y Prisa antes de irse.


----------



## Topongo (28 Feb 2014)

Particularmente veo bastante mas sangriento lo de FCC...
Lo de bankia se verá lunes-martes que pasa...
Pepitoria hombre dediqueles algo que alguno habrá en el hilo...


----------



## Robopoli (28 Feb 2014)

kilipdg dijo:


> No se cree ni Peter que no vas a mirar el cierre de las Bolsas en todo el fin de semana, a quién quere ud engañar.



Será día de ir al baño con el móvil. Y con frecuencia


----------



## Hannibal (28 Feb 2014)

Algo me dice que se ha acabado la función en Gowex; eso sí, con el intradía alguno podrá ponerse fino a gintonics el finde.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Particularmente veo bastante mas sangriento lo de FCC...
> Lo de bankia se verá lunes-martes que pasa...
> Pepitoria hombre dediqueles algo que alguno habrá en el hilo...



Estais abusando mucho


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Bueno yo solo he perdido hoy un 11%

... oh, wait
que estaba apalancado x10 !!!


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Bueno yo solo he perdido hoy un 11%
> 
> ... oh, wait
> que estaba apalancado x10 !!!


----------



## kilipdg (28 Feb 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Particularmente veo bastante mas sangriento lo de FCC...
> Lo de bankia se verá lunes-martes que pasa...
> Pepitoria hombre dediqueles algo que alguno habrá en el hilo...



1 semana *-9,14%* 18,8650	16,5800
1 mes *-16,43%* 20,3850	16,5800

Tenéis al señor Gates contento. Hispanistán en vena se está inyectando. Entre esta y Prosegur ya mismo tiene que volver a ser CEO en Microsoft para recuperar las pérdidas.



Hannibal dijo:


> Algo me dice que se ha acabado la función en Gowex; eso sí, con el intradía alguno podrá ponerse fino a gintonics el finde.



Imagen de lakokocha en el foro de Rankia, espero que no le importe.


----------



## Tono (28 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tono no te escondas. ¿Cómo que íbamos a terminar planos o verdes hoy? Yo solo veo rojo (o negro pandoro)




Después de la siesta hablamos.


----------



## inversobres (28 Feb 2014)

Y vino el rebotillo. En quince minutos veremos las cartas.

De momento, no hay mus.


----------



## Topongo (28 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estais abusando mucho



O le puede dedicar unos cuantos a napatarra que entre Bkia y Prisa andará contento
edito veo que ya lo ha hecho ::::


----------



## Xiux (28 Feb 2014)

Reboton a la vista,

Lo de bankia no lo veo tan mal, aun esperabamos un 1,35 en la venta del estado

Seguimos dentro, y tb entro en FCC a 16,80 a hacerle compañia a bill gatos

Sigo con carne boluda todo el dia!


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)




----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

No se si he comprado momias o valores del Ibex,

... porque se mueven bastante poco.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Feb 2014)

joder........ menudo hachazo en bankia


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Y se subió a la más alta montaña y desde alli gritó:

"En verdad os digo que TEL algún día se levantará 

y dejará de dar por culo."


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Feb 2014)

Y anarrosa que? alguien sabe por que recupera infinitamente menos que su compañera de viaje? es la carbonera tonta de la clase?::


----------



## aitor33 (28 Feb 2014)

Adios prisas 0,455 -0,406 han saltado mi sl ya puede subir al infinito y más allá . Me quedo en telefónica con poca carga el resto me quedo en liquidez.


----------



## Seren (28 Feb 2014)

jaja, que asquito de ibex, intentando hacer la contra al resto


----------



## Durmiente (28 Feb 2014)

Los americanos en 1860...

Bankia lleva 3 ctm de rebote desde mínimos


----------



## decloban (28 Feb 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> uuufff ... ...
> Helicópteros militares rusos entran en el espacio aéreo de Crimea
> 
> y lo que es peor ... Del Bosque convoca a Cerd... Costa ... digo Diego Costa



Creo que tienen 2 bases aéreas los rusos en Crimea.


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Y al llegar la temida hora de los "margin",
Se miraron los unos a los otros sorprendidos,
pues no había nada que garantizar.

Menos aquel que celosamente guardaba sus Bankias y Prisas
y del que hacían burla y escarnio.


----------



## inversobres (28 Feb 2014)

Que os dije ayer novelillos?? que tal los culos?

Vaya con la partida de mus. Sesion clavada a la de ayer. Feliz año nuevo y tal, esos 1900 son pan comido.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 16:02 ----------

Owned epico y antologico, a tomar vientos.

Muahahahahah...


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Feb 2014)

Tono es el cuidador del ibex.

Ni siesta ni leches. A las 15:30 entra a currar a la Bolsa de Madrid.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tono es el cuidador del ibex.
> 
> Ni siesta ni leches. A las 15:30 entra a currar a la Bolsa de Madrid.



Mas bien entran a currar los Usanos , 

son la gasolina


----------



## Hannibal (28 Feb 2014)

Por cierto, saco a relucir aquel poema japo que suele poner Ane. Si no me llega a saltar el SL el otro día en bankia, quizá hoy me estaba lamentando por tener el culo como un bebedero patos. Aunque bueno, quizá dentro de 1 semana ya se ha recuperado ese nivel; nunca se sabe.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Feb 2014)

una imagen de la ultima semana en el dax.


----------



## Durmiente (28 Feb 2014)

Los americanos están subiendo con fuerza (parece).

Y el IBEX se está dando la vuelta.

En un ratito, son capaces de que vuelva el optimismo por todas partes.


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Lo tuyo con los gifs es épico :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Se frotó los ojos porque de la roja pradera,
la pequeña MAPFRE,
uno de sus valores más queridos,
apareció verde.

En ese momento el Señor de Interdín surgió de la niebla
y la sodomizó allí mismo haciéndola suya,
diciendo que era por no se qué del "margin" 
y le cobró siete euros de comisión.


----------



## Rodrigo (28 Feb 2014)

Napartarra no entiendo muy bien su operativa, ni porque opera en bolsa si no tiene suficiente cash para hacerlo, no se..


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Feb 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bueno señores,
> Me voy de fin de semana romántico así que prohibido ver bolsa, hilo de HVEI35 y cualquier cosa relacionada en pocas horas.
> Les dejo otra SmallCap que en cierto modo compite con Himax y que está muy bien posicionada y con unas expectativas más que buenas para este año.
> https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:AMBA&ei=FpQQU7iCB8KTwQPqOg
> ...



¡ No tan bien como usted ! 

A follar mucho y bien,
mientras suben plug y fuelcell.

FCEL ha superado un doble techo que hizo en 1,86 y ha roto con fuerza ¿hasta el infinito?


----------



## Se vende (28 Feb 2014)

Creo que va en el asiento de atrás nuestro Ibex, no?


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Feb 2014)

Compradas unas K+S a 24,42. Para largo.


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Lo he dicho ya varias veces pero lo debo repetir porque veo que la gente del foro se preocupa.

Me estoy jugando cuatro duros, que no me importan y que doy por bien perdidos como "gastos de formación".

Volvería a pagar el doble de lo perdido para aprender lo que he aprendido.

Gracias sinceras a todos/as y seguiré intentando aprender de todos sus comentarios y algún día devolver el favor aportando algo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Feb 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Compradas unas K+S a 24,42. Para largo.



Compre unas SZU también


----------



## Topongo (28 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Compre unas SZU también



Y unas Bkias... ya puestos que nos eche una mano


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Feb 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Compre unas SZU también




La tengo en mi lista de Proreal ... pero ya estoy metido en demasiados fregaos.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Lo he dicho ya varias veces pero lo debo repetir porque veo que la gente del foro se preocupa.
> 
> Me estoy jugando cuatro duros, que no me importan y que doy por bien perdidos como "gastos de formación".
> 
> ...



Pues no se haga ilusiones, lo que se aprende hoy, el próximo viernes ya no vale, plusvis pasadas no aseguran plusvis futuras. 

Y aclareme una cosa, "juega" con su dinero ? O va a crédito. Si es lo segundo....mejor "juegue" a la loto, ganará más.

En lo que estoy de acuerdo es que esto es mucho más diver.


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Lo he dicho ya varias veces pero lo debo repetir porque veo que la gente del foro se preocupa.
> 
> Me estoy jugando cuatro duros, que no me importan y que doy por bien perdidos como "gastos de formación".
> 
> ...



Me recuerda al jugador de mús que decía que jugar al mús es lo mejor, ¿Y ganar?
- Ganar tiene que ser la ostia.


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Feb 2014)

La verdad es que lo del Ibex ayer y hoy, creo, estaba preparado.
Ayer hubo la excusa perfecta, lo de Crimea, para dar este golpe.
USA subió ayer y hoy, el DAX hoy subiendo y, en el IBEX, siguen con el guano.
Alguien habló de gran barrida de SL. Creo que va a tener razón.


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

A crédito? 
pa cuatro duros?
Voy con CFD de Interdin. El poco dinero es mío.

Figuras, velas, comportamiento de acciones, ciclos, ondas, gráficas, filtrar comentarios y gurús, descubrir tendencias, control de emociones y del miedo ... eso no creo que se me olvide, e insisto que aprenderlo gracias a su inestimable colaboración me sale muuuuy barato. No se preocupen todo me va estupendo.

Aunque juro que peleo a muerte cada céntimo.


----------



## Hannibal (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Lo he dicho ya varias veces pero lo debo repetir porque veo que la gente del foro se preocupa.
> 
> Me estoy jugando cuatro duros, que no me importan y que doy por bien perdidos como "gastos de formación".
> 
> ...



Yo también me juego cuatro duros que no me importa perder y me tomo este año y medio que llevo como tiempo de formación. Pero eso no significa que sea un kamikaze ni vaya abriendo CFDs a lo loco; más que nada porque si opera "de broma" nunca aprenderá nada si el día de mañana pretende meter aquí unas cifras ya considerables (aunque sigan siendo un % bajo de sus ahorros). Sobre todo porque los nervios y la tensión le harán actuar de formas muy distintas...

Pero bueno, yo también pienso que su papel en este foro intenta ser un poco de attentionwhore así que seguro que lo que yo diga no le importa en absoluto


----------



## Krim (28 Feb 2014)

Joder Ralph...joder...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

bonitas 3 velas mensuales vamos a dejar


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> A crédito?
> pa cuatro duros?
> Voy con CFD de Interdin. El poco dinero es mío.
> 
> ...



Si vas con CFD's vas apalancado. Es decir, estás usando más dinero del que has puesto, es decir, vas a crédito.


----------



## napartarra (28 Feb 2014)

Joder, pues le puedo asegurar que mis predicciones aciertan más que muchas de las que aquí se exponen, pero asumo mi papel de novato y me callo y aprendo/ignoro y esté seguro que me importa mucho lo que se diga y mucho más todo lo que digan algunas personas, precisamente como Ud y otros más, de las realmente puedo aprovechar. Creo que he sido muy sincero. Más que muchos y con mucho más "compañerismo" que algunos, que aquí hay de todo. Otro día hablamos de eso.

Yo ATTW??? 
Solo yo???

Me gusta intervenir en el foro. Cierto. No creo que sea malo. Si fuera por otros habría un mensaje a la hora y no sería un foro o al menos yo no entraría. En vez de premiar la participación parece que se castiga.


----------



## atman (28 Feb 2014)

Para cuando quieran vender D+ no va a valer ni 5 céntimos...


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Feb 2014)

Por cierto, hoy acaba febrero, que, para ser un mes corto, han cundido los posts.
¿Está planificado el comienzo del hilo de marzo?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2014)

MV mantiene los cortos con tres cojones , pasad buen finde ratitas , el lunes volveremos , nos espera una semana maravillosa :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2014)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Joder, pues le puedo asegurar que mis predicciones aciertan más que muchas de las que aquí se exponen, pero asumo mi papel de novato y me callo y aprendo/ignoro y esté seguro que me importa mucho lo que se diga y mucho más todo lo que digan algunas personas, precisamente como Ud y otros más, de las realmente puedo aprovechar. Creo que he sido muy sincero. Más que muchos y con mucho más "compañerismo" que algunos, que aquí hay de todo. Otro día hablamos de eso.
> 
> Yo ATTW???
> Solo yo???
> ...



Muyayo, en el foro hay gente que vive de esto.

Jugar con varios miles de euros no de ja de ser jugar. Los habrá con posiciones de 200k-300k y ahí ya se jugará menos.

No haga mucho caso de las predicciones, dependen de la cuantía, del timing, del SL, del SP, .... Una posición desastrosa para uno puede ser un potosí para otro. 

Dicho esto, a mí sí me me gusta leerle.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

prisa siguiente objetivo 0,442 y 0,428


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Feb 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV mantiene los cortos con tres cojones , pasad buen finde ratitas , el lunes volveremos , nos espera una semana maravillosa :rolleye:



Buen finde Gran Zahorí. Le esperamos con fuerzas renovadas el próximo marzo.
No se me intoxique con el pisco de garrafa, por favor.


----------



## Tono (28 Feb 2014)

Me incorporo para seguir los últimos 15 minutos.

No va a haber verde y eso que lo han intentado.

A Bankia, TEF, FCC, Sacyr, Repsol y Acciona no las levantan ni Bill Gates ni Soros ni el Guindos ni la madre que las parió.

Hoy es un día de cartas vistas y verdades, los fundamentales están machacando a quien lo merece. 
Interesante ver que valores recuperan en los últimos minutos.:rolleye:


----------



## Hannibal (28 Feb 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Me gusta intervenir en el foro. Cierto. No creo que sea malo. Si fuera por otros habría un mensaje a la hora y no sería un foro o al menos yo no entraría. En vez de premiar la participación parece que se castiga.



No voy a entrar en ninguna discusión; simplemente me llama la atención lo del margin call un día sí y otro también y que lo vea como lo más normal del mundo aunque sean "cuatro duros".

Por lo demás cualquier aportación claro que es bienvenida, si yo soy el primero que tiene más posts con tonterías que con datos o gráficos.

Por cierto, no sé por qué se ofende por llamarle AW. El pirata, Monlovi o el jato lo son y asumen perfectamente su rol 

A todo esto jato, mantiene los cortos pero desde las 13.10 cuando se rompieron los 10.000, ¿verdad? :XX:


----------



## Krim (28 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> prisa siguiente objetivo 0,442 y 0,428



Follados salidos hemos...que se le va a hacer, replantearemos entradas más abajo.


----------



## egarenc (28 Feb 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy acaba febrero, que, para ser un mes corto, han cundido los posts.
> ¿Está planificado el comienzo del hilo de marzo?



Yo solo pido que no se abrán 2 hilos en paralelo

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (28 Feb 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Yo solo pido que no se abrán 2 hilos en paralelo
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



¿por qué?

simepre hay más boobs

y alguno hasta se pica


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

Como único positivo del día me quedo con la recuperación de EBRO morales y de VISCOFAN, despúes de que fuesen dados por muertos por una gestora diciendo que se comportarán peor que el ibex


----------



## egarenc (28 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿por qué?
> 
> simepre hay más boobs
> 
> y alguno hasta se pica



Odio posicionarme . Por cierto, Timofonica a por los 9.9 de bertok

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

Otra curiosidad, TEF en esta bajada a los 11.00 ha recogido el doble de papel que hace días. Y otra es la vela SEMANAL que deja Bankia, no buena.


----------



## Eurocrack (28 Feb 2014)

Bueno, mis GRIFOLS me han dado hoy una buena alegría. Farolillo verde :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

TEF 11.10 en subasta


----------



## amago45 (28 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> TEF 11.10 en subasta



11.11

juegan con nosotros ...


----------



## sinnombrex (28 Feb 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Otra curiosidad, TEF en esta bajada a los 11.00 ha recogido el doble de papel que hace días. Y otra es la vela SEMANAL que deja Bankia, no buena.





ane agurain dijo:


> TEF 11.10 en subasta



Habia movido 17 millones de acciones en toda la jornada y movio otros 10 millones solo en la subasta.

Por cierto 11.11 me dice renta 4.


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Feb 2014)

Bueno, les dejo, me voy a comprar.
Donde me están "corrigiendo" hoy es en TESLA. A ver si el golpe no es muy fuerte.
Dentro de un rato volvemos.


----------



## Hannibal (28 Feb 2014)

Y TEF no es la única con una subasta movidita.

Abengoa pasa de 4.11 a 4.216 :: tenía orden de venta en 4.15 y me la han saltado (no sé si afortunadamente o no, porque el lunes veo que toca rojo)

BME ídem de 30.11 a 30.21

Y supongo que alguno más.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Feb 2014)

que robasca,...........


----------



## sr.anus (28 Feb 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Probando unos largos en el sp ahora 1850,x, si gacela peleona, a ver si saco otro trade made in mv



Al final salio el caca trade de ayer, dejandolo reposar, y sin tener ni un rato para meterme en el foro

Salto el sp, solo 5 punticos.... a ver si antes de cervezear podemos colocar argo


----------



## Tono (28 Feb 2014)

Lo que sospechaba.

Con el cierre muchos valores han quedado planos o en verde. Y los que tocaba castigar se quedan ya rezagados para próximas subidas. 

Redistribución de posiciones leoncias penalizando a quien lo merece. Por una vez muy de acuerdo con lo que han hecho a lo largo del día.

Hoy el IBEX ha sido más noble que otros días.

¿hoy no es viernes?


----------



## ane agurain (28 Feb 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Habia movido 17 millones de acciones en toda la jornada y movio otros 10 millones solo en la subasta.
> 
> Por cierto 11.11 me dice renta 4.





amago45 dijo:


> 11.11
> 
> juegan con nosotros ...





Yo no sé si el 11,11 es romper la resistencia o no, pero la ha tenido todo el día rota. Ahora, hoy, y ayer, el día con más volumen del mes. Que no sé si es bueno del todo, voy a pensar que para rebotar un poco en resistencia sí.

También GRAN Y GENIAL volumen en las Ebro-Viscofan. Remontada y con el día de mayor volumen del mes o muy cerca de ello.



La que pinta peor que TEF es PSG. Bill Gates no tienes ni puta idea!! Mira FCC!! Y su cementera que empezaba subiendo un 8% hoy, juas!



Las velas de FCC, Prisa y TAVEX son para poner en los libros de 1º de Gacelismo.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 10:48 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Lo que sospechaba.
> 
> Con el cierre muchos valores han quedado planos o en verde. Y los que tocaba castigar se quedan ya rezagados para próximas subidas.
> 
> ...




y fin de mes! Estoy por comprar coderes


----------



## Chila (1 Mar 2014)

hola de nuevo.
Caidita de 15 horas,no esta mal


----------



## IRobot (1 Mar 2014)

Pahabernosmatao. A ver si alguno de los habituales abre el nuevo hilo de Marzo.

Y a ver si Calopez configura bien de una vez el master-slave 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-35-marzo-2014-chicharros-atacan-al-jefe.html


----------



## Topongo (1 Mar 2014)

Yo iba a responder a tono que bkia realmente ha subido hoy... de 1,51 a 1,521... asi que de castigo por fundamentales nada en este caso... para los que estámos dentro ed otra cosa..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (1 Mar 2014)

Buen cierre ayer de los USAnos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2014)

Estamos un poco apoyardaos, no? ::::::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/511551-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2014-chicharros-atacan-al-jefe-4.html


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Mar 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No ando en bolulandiaaaaa!



tienes la bandera de Japón no comas mucho pez globo ::


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2014)

..............


----------



## Robopoli (9 Abr 2014)

@Ponzi,
Al final he entrado en Guillin a 121,79€. Más tarde de lo que me hubiera gustado pero sigue estando a muy buen precio.
La idea es mantenerla una temporadita.
Gracias de nuevo por la aportación!!


----------

